# Jeux vidéo > Jeux online et réseau >  Street Fighter V  Arcade Edition saison 4 : Ryu fait sa crise d'hado

## Mjoln

*Le roi du jeu de baston est de retour! Révélé les 5 et 6 décembre 2014 à l'occasion du Playstation Experience, 
la dernière mouture de la légendaire franchise “Street Fighter” possède un tout nouveau moteur de jeu, 
de nouveaux systèmes de gameplay et une plate-forme de communauté en ligne.
*

Le topic Street Fighter V v1.

*Date de sortie :* 16 février 2016.

*Support:* PC/PS4 (Multijoueur cross-plateforme)

*Configuration requise PC:* 
OS: Windows 7 64-bit
CPU: Intel Core i3-4160 @ 3.6 GHz
RAM: 6 GB
Video: Nvidia GTX 480 ou mieux
Son : carte son compatible Direct X
DirectX: Version 11
Internet : connexion à haut débit

*Configuration recommandée PC: 
*OS: Windows 7 64-bit
CPU: Intel Core i5-4690K @3.50GHz
RAM: 8 GB
Video: Nvidia GTX 960
Son : carte son compatible Direct X
DirectX: Version 11
Internet : connexion à haut débit

*Configuration recommandée PS4:*
Une PS4  ::ninja:: 


*CE QUI CHANGE*
*Les mécaniques de gameplay qui disparaissent*
Terminé les Focus Attack! Pas mal de gens estimaient que ce système rendait le jeu trop défensif. Idem pour les backdash invincibles.
Maintenant, retour aux sources. Un pif, c’est un gros risque à prendre maintenant, on assume.Disparition du système d’Ultra aussi. Souvent cité comme un système de comeback trop facile (une simple erreur, et on se mange 50% de barre de vie en un instant), les Ultra’s ont été abandonnées. Maintenant, pour faire son comeback, il faudra travailler!Disparition de la différence entre coups au corps à corps et coups distants. Maintenant, en appuyant un bouton d’attaque, la même attaque sortira, qu’on soit proche ou loin de l’adversaire.Tout les coups, sauf petit coup de pied/poing, font également des dégâts gris en garde (pas uniquement les coups spéciaux). Impossible de tuer un adversaire en grattant la vie, sauf avec un Critical Art!

*Les nouvelles mécaniques
*
La barre EX existe toujours, et elle fonctionne comme dans les versions antérieures de Street Fighter.
Remplie à certains paliers, en faisant la manipulation d’un coup spécial, mais en appuyant sur deux boutons au lieu d’un, un coup spécial EX sortira, avec de propriétés spécifiques.Remplie complètement, elle donnera l’accès à un Critical Art, un coup dévastateur, du moins quand il aura la chance de toucher...A cette barre EX, vient s’adjoindre une nouvelle barre, appelée la Jauge V (le V étant le chiffre romain 5, vous voyez), de différente longueur selon le personnage. Cette barre se remplira en prenant des dommages et en utilisant une autre nouvelle mécanique: le V-Skill. Cette barre permettra, en se remplissant, d’utiliser des V-Reversals et le V-Trigger.
Les V-Skills sont une compétence spécifique à chaque perso, activé en appuyant sur _MP+MK_.Les V-Reversals utilisent une partie de la jauge afin de contrer l'adversaire lorsque celui-ci nous attaque! Le reversal s’active en appuyant sur une _direction + PPP ou KKK_ selon le personnage.Finalement le V-Trigger utilise toute la jauge et permettent à son personnage de bénéficier de certaines propriétés spécifiques (propre au personnage) pour un certain moment. Le V-trigger s’active en appuyant sur _HP+HK_. L’animation du V-Trigger permet aussi de continuer un combo, à l’instar du FADC de Street Fighter 4.

*L'accessibilité du jeu
*
Capcom souhaite aussi rendre ce système de combos plus accessible au joueur novices en introduisant un système de buffering. Si beaucoup de joueurs se plaignaient que les timings des combos étaient beaucoup trop stricts dans SF4 (nécessitant pour certains enchainements à etre précis à 1/60 de seconde !), le buffer de la 5ème mouture devrait rendre les timings plus relax. 


*Le Online
*
Pour la première fois dans l’histoire de la franchise, le multijoueur est cross-plateforme entre PC et PS4. Ceci permet d'avoir une base de joueurs nettement plus conséquente!La Capcom Fighters Network permet de voir l’activité sur le jeu de par le monde, de suivre ses joueurs préférés et de voir leur replays, de chercher des joueurs et même de désigner des rivaux pour les tenir à l’œil ou leur faire une demande de duel. Un portail pour réunir toute la communauté Street Fighter en d'autres termes.




*LA FIGHT MONEY*
Capcom introduit une monnaie virtuelle, la Fight Money, que les joueurs gagneront en jouant simplement au jeu (en faisant des matches, ou en faisant des quêtes journalière). Avec cette Fight Money, il sera possible de débloquer plein de choses : des titres, des stages, des costumes et peut-être même des nouveaux personnages. 


*LE MODE TRAINING*
Tu veux progresser dans ton jeu ? Ecoute les conseils de M. Thy pour bien utiliser le mode training. 




*LA SAISON 2*
Pour sa deuxième année d'existence, Street Fighter V a subi une rééquilibrage en règle. Chaque personnage a également reçu un grand nombre de modifications : changements de manip, et même nouveaux coups pour certains. 
Tous les changements sont regroupés ici : http://game.capcom.com/cfn/sfv/adjust2017/en/
De nouveaux personnages en DLC sont annoncés, ils ont la particularité d'être entièrement nouveaux dans la franchise Street Fighter ou jamais jouables jusque là, à l'exception d'Akuma. 


*LA SAISON 3 : Street Fighter V : ARCADE EDITION*
Annoncée pour le 16 janvier 2018, une mise à jour intitulée Arcade Edition doit enfin ajouter un mode arcade au jeu et un contenu solo plus conséquent : un mode arcade qui reprend les principaux jeux de la franchises, un mode de jeu local en équipes, et un nouveau système de missions (Extra Battle) qui permet de gagner des costumes et de la fight money.  Arcade Edition apporte également un deuxième V-Trigger à chaque personnage.
La mise à jour, gratuite, s'ajoute à une nouvelle liste de rééquilibrages en tous genres.  
La saison 3 arrive avec un nouveau pack de personnages en DLC : Sakura, Blanka, Falke (inédit), G (inédit), Cody, et Sagat.




*LA SAISON 4*
A l'issue de la finale de la Capcom cup 2018, la saison 4 est annoncée avec un patch de rééquilibrage et un premier nouveau personnage : Kage. 
Patch note : https://game.capcom.com/cfn/sfv/as/p...4d915fcc5cc1f0


*LES PERSONNAGES*
16 personnages au lancement. Six en DLC pour la saison 1. Idem pour la saison 2 et 3. Mystère pour la 4.

_Les personnages classiques

_*Ryu*
Probablement le personnage le plus connu de tous les jeux de baston, et un des seuls à être présent dans toutes les moutures de Street Fighter depuis le 1, le modèle même du personnage Shoto (de Shotokan, style de karaté) est de retour. Facile à prendre en main, difficile à maitriser, Ryu est souvent le personnage recommandé pour apprendre les mécaniques d’un jeu Street Fighter. Les nouvelles mécaniques de SFV s’appliquant à Ryu sont
V-Skill: un parry, similaire à sa mouture SF3. En ayant le bon timing, Ryu peut dévier n’importe quelle attaque (ou enchainement d’attaques) de l’adversaire. Il ne prend aucun dégât et pourra éventuellement punir l’attaque déviée.V-Trigger: Ryu s’électrifie! Son Shoryuken aura plus de dommages et de stun, mais c’est surtout son Hadoken qui sera upgradé. En effet, les Denjin Renki comme ils s’appellent maintenant, résulteront non seulement en plus de dégâts et de stun, mais iront nettement plus vite. De plus, Ryu pourra charger les Renki pour plus de dommages. Avec une charge maximale, la boule sera en mesure d’oblitérer la garde de l’adversaire.Critical Arts : Ryu balancera un Shinku Hadoken, une grosse boule multi-hit. En revanche, quand son V-Trigger est activé, Ryu enverra un Denjin Hadoken, une grosse boule électrifiée, avec un startup nettement réduit et des dommages encore plus élevés. En contre-partie, ce Denjin Hadoken videra non seulement la barre EX, mais aussi la jauge V.




*Ken
*Le blondinet Américain, meilleur ami de Ryu, ce personnage qui débuta comme un simple clone de Ryu avec un gi rouge, n’a jamais eu un style plus différent de son compère Japonais. Nettement plus nerveux, Ken aura tendance à se trouver toujours dans la face de son adversaire. Il possède les mêmes coups spéciaux que Ryu (la boule, le dragon et le tatsu), ce qui fait de lui un shoto, mais avec des propriétés différentes.
V-Skill: Ken court vers l’adversaire. Après une courte distance, le joueur peut décider d’arrêter la course, ou de continuer avec un step kick (en tenant MP+MK appuyé). C’est un excellent outil pour surprendre l’adversaire, et de continuer à le pressuriser. Mais si l’adversaire prévoit le mouvement, il reste assez punissable.V-Trigger: Ken s’enflamme et fait une brève course vers l’adversaire. Pendant une vingtaine de secondes, ce Ken aux pieds enflammés bénéficiera de coups plus rapides (moins de recovery) qui lui ouvriront de nouvelles options de combos. Son Tatsu aura une plus grande hitbox et aura la faculté d’annuler les projectiles.Critical Art: Guren Enjinkyaku, similaire au troisième Super Art de SF3. Une série de coups de pieds enflammés dans la figure.




*Chun-Li*
La donzelle aux cuisses musclées. Le premier personnage féminin jouable dans un jeu de baston, et présente dans pratiquement toutes les moutures de Street Fighter. Cette version se démarquera par le fait que son Hyakuretsukyaku (les « jambes ») ne se fait plus avec le bourrage de bouton pied, mais un quart de cercle avant+pied. De plus, elle pourra le faire en l’air aussi. Son Kikoken (le projectile) et le Spinning Bird Kick (l’hélicoptère) sont toujours à charge.
V-Skill: un saut rapide en avant de 45°. Le saut normal de Chun-Li est assez flottant, ce saut spécial permettra de surprendre l’adversaire.V-Trigger: son V-trigger activé, la plupart des coups de la demoiselle toucheront deux fois. C’est le moment de rusher l’adversaire !Critical Art: le retour du fameux Hoyokusen, bien connu du moment EVO 37. C’est ce coup qui s’est magistralement fait dévier par Daigo pendant l’EVO 2004. En bref, deux séries de Hyakuretsukyaku suivi d’un beau Tenkukyaku dans les dents…




*Zangief
*Le Cyclone Rouge est présent, camarade. C’est LE choppeur original. Et bien que Capcom ait formulé le souhait de simplifier les commandes des mouvements spéciaux, Zangief retient quand même des manipulations à 360° et un Critical Art se faisant avec un 720°. Les puristes aimeront…
Question coups spéciaux, il retient bien sûr son Spinning Pile Driver légendaire, et en gagne même un aérien. Il retient aussi son Lariat (on NE SAUTE PAS sur le gros). Son Siberian Express est une nouvelle chope. En revanche, il perd son Banishing Flat (ou Main Verte en langage commun).
V-Skill: Zangief devient tout rouge (et ce n’est pas de pudeur), transformant son corps déjà bien robuste en armure. Cela lui permet d’absorber un coup (en dommage gris, récupérables s’il n’est pas touché après). En V-Trigger activé, il peut absorber plusieurs coups et même avancer vers l’adversaire pour lui assener un coup de poing bien puissant par après. Idéal pour mettre la pression.V-Trigger: Zangief montre pourquoi il mérite son pseudo de Cyclone. Il tourne sur lui-même et aspire l’adversaire vers lui en portant un tas de coups à l’ennemi. En restant appuyé sur HP+HK, il tournera plus longtemps sur lui-même et portera plus de coups.Critical Art: le Bolshoi Russian Suplex. Comme son nom l’indique, une grosse chope bien musclée, digne d’achever un ours.




*Dhalsim
*L’homme aux membres élastiques, mais cette fois-ci avec la barbe. Un personnage de zoning (tenir l’adversaire à une certaine distance de lui) grâce à sa longue portée et ses projectiles. A première vue, il a l’air d’avoir retenu ses mouvements spéciaux classiques. Il peut toujours se téléporter. Son Yoga Flame peut être fait en l’air. Grosse nouveauté, la plupart de ses projectiles (sauf la version EX) ne traversent plus l’écran en ligne droite, mais en arc (cracher du feu prend tout son sens…)
V-Skill: le maitre du Yoga peut rester flotter en l’air. Pendant ce court laps de temps, il peut encore frapper et utiliser ses coups spéciaux.V-Trigger: Dhalsim crée un tapis de feu en crachant vers le sol. Si l’adversaire à la lumineuse idée de marcher dans les flammes, il prend des dommages gris (donc récupérables s’il n’est pas touché après).Critical Art: Un coup spécial très similaire à son Yoga Catastrophe (une grosse boule de feu qui touche plusieurs fois), sauf qu’ici, la boule est crachée en l’air et retombe lentement, avec un arc.




*Cammy
*L’abeille tueuse, membre de l’unité Delta Red et accessoirement une doll de M.Bison est de retour… Elle retient la majorité de coups qu’elle possédait dans SF4: la Spiral Arrow (la vrille), le Cannon Spike (son dragon) et le Cannon Strike (son dive kick). La Hooligan Combination change de manipulation (un demi-cercle maintenant) et reçoit une fonction autocorrect quand elle crossup l’adversaire. A priori, son style de jeu est assez similaire à sa version antérieure.
V-Skill : A part cela, Cammy possédait encore un coup spécial, l’Axle Spin Knuckle, qui est devenu son V-Skill dans cette mouture. Le coup traverse les projectiles, et s’il est fait au corps à corps, mettra Cammy en situation de crossup.V-Trigger: son Delta Drive rendra ses coups spéciaux plus rapides les fera toucher plus de fois. Certains coups changeront de propriétés, par exemple le Spiral Arrow traversera l’adversaire. Notons aussi qu’en mode V-Trigger, la jauge V se drainera de façon constante normalement, mais l’utilisation des coups spéciaux drainera fortement la jauge à chaque fois.Critical Art: le Cross Stinger Assault. Elle envoie l’adversaire en l’air avec un gros Cannon Strike et continue de porter un barrage de coups de pieds et termine avec un Spiral Arrow.




*Vega
*Et maintenant, c’est le psychopathe masqué Espagnol qui arrive. Un des quatre boss originaux de Street Fighter 2, l’homme à la griffe a toujours été un personnage à charge, jusqu’à maintenant. Ses Flying Barcelona Attack et Izuna Drop se font par mouvement de dragon maintenant. Il retient aussi son Crimson Terror (le roulé boulé), mais celui-ci se fait en quart de cercle. Son nouveau coup spécial est une pirouette griffe, qu’il ne peut exécuter que si il a sa griffe équipée. En effet, la mécanique originale existe toujours, Vega peut perdre sa griffe s’il se mange assez des coups. Une fois perdue, il ne pourra plus la récupérer, MAIS… Grosse nouveauté, en temps normal, Vega peut décider de switcher en mode Griffe / Non-Griffe (même en plein combo). Avec sa griffe rangée, certains de ses coups changent de propriétés, et il gagne une chope spéciale à demi-cercle. Il va y avoir un aspect tactique en plus à gérer.
V-Skill: Vega peut esquiver un coup de l’adversaire, et contrer par un coup de griffeV-Trigger: Vega balance une rose, et si elle touche, il s’ensuit un barrage de coups de griffes. La rose peut être lancée normalement, en plein air et en position accroupie, où elle fera office d’anti-air.Critical Art: Pendant le Bloody Rain, Vega porte un coup de genou à l’adversaire, l’envoyant en l’air. Vega enchainera alors avec une flopée de coups de griffes.




*M.Bison
*Le dictateur n’est pas mort. Le leader du syndicat Shadaloo, toujours aussi maléfique, nous revient cette fois-ci avec des cheveux gris sous sa casquette. Nettement plus lent à se déplacer dans cette version, il doit sa mobilité surtout à des dash téléportés (qui peuvent traverser les projectiles). Il perd aussi son Psycho Crusher (la torche humaine), mais gagne une explosion de Psycho Power, et est maintenant capable d’ériger un mur de flammes devant lui. Il garde toujours son fameux scissor kick, mais gros changement, ils ne sont plus aussi safe qu’avant. Son Headstomp et Devils Reverse sont maintenant combinés (si on appuye sur poing avant d’éffectuer le Head Stomp, il fera son Devils Reverse).
C’est un de seuls persos à charge (sauf pour sa CA) dans SFV.
V-Skill: ce skill lui permet d’absorber les projectiles (appui bref sur MP+MK) ou carrément de renvoyer le projectile à une vitesse élevée (appui long sur MP+MK)V-Trigger: M.Bison active son Psycho Power. Dans ce mode, ses téléports sont très rapides et ont une recovery très réduite. Il peut passer derrière l'adversaire avec un dash avant. Il peut aussi cancel ses mouvement spéciaux en spéciaux EX.Critical Art: Ultimate Psycho Crusher. Bison crée une explosion autour de lui. Si l’adversaire est touché, il sera envoyé en l’air, et Bison se téléportera, pour achever l’adversaire avec un bon gros Psycho Crusher dévastateur. On peut faire la manipulation de la CA en plein air, ce qui risque de surprendre pas mal de personnes.



_
Les retour de certains personnages Alpha_

*Nash
*Le pote de Guile est toujours vivant. Celui qui commença comme un simple clone de Guile dans Street Fighter Alpha, nous revient cette fois-ci en version Frankenstein dans cette dernière itération, vraisemblablement ressuscité par les Illuminati, avec une gemme sur son front. Sa façon de jouer est complètement différente comparé à ces anciennes versions. Déjà ce n’est plus un personnage à charge comme avant. Il retient son Sonic Boom (à une main s’il-vous plaît) et le Moonsault Slash (un Flash Kick inversé) qu’il avait dans Marvel vs Capcom 2. Son Sonic Scythe, le Flash Kick propre à Nash, n’a néanmoins pas la même priorité en anti-air que le Flash Kick bien connu son confrère Guile. Finalement, il possède une chope spéciale qui fait manger le sol à ses adversaires.
V-Skill: ce skill permet d’absorber les projectiles (non EX) tout en faisant monter la jauge V.V-Trigger: Nash peut se téléporter soit devant, derrière ou au-dessus de l’adversaire. Cela permet de créer pas mal de situations ambiguës pour l’adversaire.Critical Arts: le Judgement Saber. Nash disparait et réapparait derrière son adversaire, pour lui balancer un violent Sonic Hurricane vertical à travers le torse.




*Birdie
*Personnage présent déjà dans la toute première mouture de Street Fighter, mais surtout connu pour sa présence dans la série Street Fighter Alpha, le punk avec la coupe de cheveux qui n’a rien à envier à celle de Guile refait son apparition.
Il garde certains de ses mouvements spéciaux d’Alpha, et en gagne des nouveaux. Comme pas mal de personnages, il n’a plus de spéciaux à charge, à part son Bull Horn qui se fait en relâchant un bouton poing après l’avoir tenu pendant 2 secondes. Son Bull Head (un coup de boule après un dash) est TRES punissable, donc s’utilisera surtout en fin de combo. Ses chopes spéciales se font par demi-cercle maintenant. Son Killing Head (poing) est fait pour le corps à corps, le Bull Revenger (pied) est un excellent anti-projectile (vu que Birdie plonge en l’air avant de choper). Pour finir, son Hanging Chain est un lancer de chaine, qui chope l’adversaire si elle touche (ce n’est donc pas considéré une chope, vu que l’adversaire peut bloquer la chaine). Ce sont aussi d’excellents anti-projectiles, vu que la chaine traverse les boules. Oh, et il peut lancer la chaine en l’air si il fait le coup spécial fort, donc Birdie a aussi un bon anti-air. Et une fois qu’on parlera de son V-Skill, on verra qu’il possède aussi de très bonnes options de mixup…
V-Skill: Birdie est un glouton, il bouffe, il boit, il remplit sa jauge V. Mais cela ne s’arrête pas là. Si Birdie fait son V-Skill sans direction, il mange un donut. Youpi, 1/3 de jauge V gratos, les autre variations auront moins cet effet. En tenant arrière par contre, Birdie mangera une banane, et naturellement balancera la peau au sol. Cette peau restera au sol pendant un bon petit moment. Si l’adversaire a le malheur de glisser dessus, il passera dans une petite animation de crumple bien punissable… Excellent outil pour faire des setups bien vicieux. Finalement, quand on fait le V-Skill en tenant bas, Birdie boira d’une cannette, et la fera rouler vers l’adversaire (cela touche bas). Autre outil de setup bien utile. Notez que tant que la banane ou la cannette sont à l’écran, aucun autre V-Skill ne peut être lancé.V-Trigger: Birdie mange un poivron et devient tout rouge. Pendant l’état actif, il infligera plus de dommages. Certains de ses coups spéciaux toucheront multihit, et gagneront parfois même un état d’armure.Critical Arts: Skip to my chain. Birdie enveloppera l’adversaire dans sa chaine, et utilisera ensuite cette chaine pour son exercice de saut à la corde quotidien.




*R.Mika
*Rainbow Mika, la catcheuse flamboyante et admiratrice de Zangief n’était présente que pendant Street Fighter Alpha 3. Elle rejoint le cast de SFV en compagnie de sa partenaire Nadeshiko. 
Elle retient toujours son concept de choppeuse, mais avec une mobilité un peu plus pointue. A part son Shooting Peach (elle s’élance les fesses en premier vers l’adversaire), tous ses mouvements spéciaux sont une forme de chope spéciale. Le Wingless Airplane est une chope anti-air. Le Rainbow Typhoon et le Brimstone sont deux chopes spéciales de proximité. Notable dans ses coups normaux sont la faculté de faire un Divebomb en plein air (ce qui change la course de son saut), et sa possibilité de balancer l’adversaire dans les cordes (bon, il n’y en a pas, de cordes. Midscreen, l’adversaire trébuchera, dans le coin, l’adversaire rebondira contre le mur).
V-Skill: Mika prendra un micro (mais d’où le sort-elle?) et commencera un speech. Pendant ce speech, elle peut absorber un coup. Elle peut interrompre le speech en balançant le micro dans la figure de l’ennemi. Mais la vrai spécificité du V-Skill est que les coups de Mika deviennent plus forts, et cette puissance augmentera plus on tiendra le V-Skill actif (les différents paliers de puissance sont visible par des explosions à ces pieds). Bien que TRES improbable dans un match réel, une chope spéciale augmentée par un speech complètement fini aura la possibilité de tuer la majorité du cast en un coup…V-Trigger: Mika appellera sa partenaire Nadeshiko en renfort, mais avec un délai. Le fait de lancer le V-Trigger en appuyant brièvement ou longtemps sur HP+HK changera le délai. En plus, Nadeshiko peut rentrer dans l’arène de trois direction différentes, dépendant de la direction tenue pendant l’activation du V-Trigger (neutre : par le haut, arrière : devant l’adversaire, avant : derrière l’adversaire).Critical Arts: Le Peach Assault. Avant de s’être motive en se tapant elle-même sur les fesses (!), Mika lancera l’adversaire vers sa partenaire Nadeshiko. Celle-ci lancera l’ennemi en l’air. Les deux catcheuses s’élanceront ensuite en l’air, pour coincer la tête de l’adversaire entre leur deux popotins et d’écraser la pauvre victime d’une façon très (in)confortable au sol.




*Karin
*A la grande demande du public, la rivale de Sakura fait son retour. Riche héritière de la famille Kanzuki, elle est entre autres la sponsor de R.Mika. Elle n’a fait son apparition que dans la troisième mouture d’Alpha, mais a tellement marqué les esprits qu’elle fût un des personnages les plus demandés pour faire une réapparition dans SFV.
La plupart de ses mouvements spéciaux était déjà présent dans Street Fighter Alpha 3. Mais un de ses spéciaux principaux, le Guren Ken, ne peut se faire qu’en mode V-Trigger.
C’est un personnage fortement basé sur des spéciaux avec des follow-up en différentes variations.
Ainsi, son Ressenha est un overhead (un coup qu’il faut obligatoirement garder haut), mais qui peut être suivi d’un coup de pied bas ou une chope. La version EX fait plutôt office de dragon.
Son Hokojutsu Sappo est un dash avant, qui pourra être suivi d’un uppercut (qui lancera l’adversaire en l’air), ou un coup d’épaule (qui fera s’écrouler l’adversaire en mode EX).
Elle possède encore son Mujinkyaku, un multiple coup de pied (le nombre dépend du bouton appuyé).
V-Skill: Le Meioken, Karin donne un coup de paume de la main, qui fait tomber l’adversaire, et dissippe aussi le projectile. Il peut être chargé brièvement pour changer les propriétés de dommage et hitstun.V-Trigger: Kanzuki-Ryu Guren no Kata rekka. Ce mode donne accès à son Guren Ken, un double coup de poing, qui peut être suivi d’un nombre faramineux de variations (coup devant, chope spéciale, coup bas, coup cross-up). En V-Trigger activé, les mix-up sont légion avec Karin !Critical Arts: Kanzuki-Ryu Hadorokushiki Hasha no Kata. Karin donne une série de coup de poings, un bon coup de genoux bien vicieux et puis prendra l’adversaire par le bras pour le faire tourner comme un tourbillon. Elle finira son Critical Art en envoyant l’ennemi valser dans le décor avec un Meioken.




_Les nouveaux arrivants :_

*Laura*
Encore une nouvelle arrivante, Laura Matsuda est la sœur de Sean, le jeune shoto de SF3. Laura, en revanche n'est pas une shoto du tout. La jeune brésilienne utilise en effet une variation du jiu-jitsu. Attendez-vous donc à des chopes et des clés de bras/jambes. Considéré comme une chopeuse, elle possède néanmoins un projectile (électrique), une première pour un perso de chope. Dans tous les sens du terme, Laura a les boules.

V-Skill : un dash spécial appelé Linear Movement. Elle peut enchaîner avec un coup overhead pour surprendre les adversaires trop passifs.V-Trigger : Laura s'électrifie (il doit y avoir quelque chose dans l'air Brésilien, demandez à Blanka). Pendant son état électrifié, ses dash spéciaux et ses projectiles ont une portée accrue.Critical Arts : l’Inazuma Spin Hold est une technique de soumission. Après avoir fait voir tous les coins du stage à l'ennemi, Laura finira par l'achever avec une bonne grosse clé de bras.




*Fang*
Mais où est donc passé Sagat? En effet, c'est ce que beaucoup de personnes se sont demandées à l'apparition de F.A.N.G, qui a remplacé le Thaïlandais en tant que 3ème leader du Syndicat Shadaloo. Deux minutes, il me faudra juste deux minutes pour présenter cet homme.
Personnage complètement nouveau pour Street Fighter V, F.A.N.G est basé autour d'un nouveau concept, notamment l'utilisation du poison, qui drainera lentement la barre de vie de l'adversaire. Chacun de ses coups spéciaux aura la faculté d'empoisonner l'adversaire. F.A.N.G est un personnage de zoning, qui essaiera de tenir l'ennemi à distance une fois empoisonné, car l'effet du poison s'arrêtera une fois que F.A.N.G prendra un coup. Pour ce faire, il pourra balancer des boules de poison avec des arcs différents, ainsi qu'ériger un mur de fumée (vous l'aurez compris, empoisonné) devant lui. Mais le bougre peut aussi attaquer avec ses griffes, et possèdera une espèce de téléport invincible aux projectiles et pouvant cross-up si la distance le permet.

V-Skill : F.A.N.G enverra une boule puante vers l'adversaire. Cette boule traversera l'écran très lentement, mais aura la faculté d'empoisonner d'office l'ennemi, même si il tient la garde.V-Trigger : F.A.N.G sera entouré d'un nuage de poison. Ainsi, l'adversaire sera empoisonné s'il ose se trouver à proximité du sbire de Shadaloo.Critical Arts : Shishiruirui. Sous ce nom farfelu se cache un coup qui l'est tout autant. F.A.N.G s'envole dans les cieux tout en laissant tomber des boules de poison sur l'adversaire, digne d'un pigeon de ville laissant ces marques.




*Rashid*
Rashid, personnage inédit pour cette mouture de Street Fighter, n'est pas que du vent! Il emprunte pas mal de techniques de parkour (vous savez, les Yamakasi), et donc est basé sur une multitude de saut et de roulades, étant aidé par son ami le vent. C'est un personnage basé sur la mobilité, qui rendra son adversaire fou en virevoltant dans tous les sens. Il peut aussi rebondir sur le bord de l'écran, en choisissant la direction du rebond (vers le haut ou vers le bas), ce qui peut donner des setups bien vicieux dans le coin.

V-Skill : Rashid est un personnage possédant deux variations de V-Skills. La version au sol (en tenant bas), est une roulade qui permet de réduire la distance entre l'adversaire rapidement, mais peut être suivi d'un coup de pied aussi.
La version aérienne, le Front Flip, se fait quand on fait le V-Skill sans direction. Rashid s'élance dans les airs, et peut suivre ce saut avec un dive kick bien embêtant.V-Trigger: l'Ysaar est un méga tourbillon qui avance vers l'adversaire. Non seulement le tourbillon peut faire des dégâts à l'ennemi, mais Rashid peut aussi s'en servir pour s'élancer rapidement dans une direction.Critical Arts: avec l'Altair, Rashid ne lance cette fois-ci pas un tourbillon, il le devient lui-même! Le fourbe en profite entre-temps pour asséner une multitude de coups de pied à l'ennemi. Sa puissance doit être au-delà de 9000?




*Necalli*
Le dévoreur d'âmes... Le guerrier azteque aux dreadlocks rouge n'en a rien à carrer de Bob Marley. Son truc, c'est plutôt de filer les biquettes à tous les guerriers qui croisent sa route. La légende veut qu'il ait bouffé le prophète de sa propre prophétie (ce qui est ballot, vous en conviendrez) et qu'il ait gagné dans l'opération le pouvoir de se transformer en super sayan, cheveux qui brillent, mèches dressées, et tout le bazar. Necalli a la particularité de combiner des mouvements à charge et des mouvement classiques à quarts de cercles. Redoutable au corps à corps notamment grâce à sa choppe spe, il est également très rapide une fois transformé et possède un shoryu plutôt godlike, ainsi qu'un coup armor qui fonce vers l'adversaire particulièrement efficace contre des personnages à boules de feu.
V-Skill : Necalli frappe le sol et touche l'adversaire avec l'impact. En fonction de la direction utilisée, l'impact peut être plus ou moins éloigné. Efficace contre les personnages blonds aux cheveux dressés qui campent à l'autre  bout de l'écran.V-Trigger: Necalli se transforme en Supa-Necalli-jin. Ses déplacements sont plus rapides, il peut comboter plus de coups entre eux. Contrairement aux autres personnages du jeu, la jauge de V-Trigger ne se vide pas une fois celui-ci utilisé. Necalli reste transformé jusqu'à la fin du round.Critical Arts: Necalli déchaine toute sa colère aztèque, plaque l'adversaire au mur et le défonce. A noter une légère variante dans l'animation selon que Necalli s'est transformé ou non. 




_DLC saison 1_

*Alex*
Le catcheur a enfin réparé sa bagnole et remonte sur le ring avec une version un peu modifiée depuis son passage dans Street Fighter 3. Sa choppe spe reste son plus gros point fort mais il est surtout une usine à stun, en particulier avec son saut-coup de tête. Son coup à charge armor peut être utilie pour passer à travers les boules. Un peu lourdeau et lent, il a pour avantage d'avoir une grande portée. Son HK tape loin et particulièrement efficace pour crush counter l'adversaire. 
V-Skill : Alex échauffe son bras. Si l'animation arrive à son terme, le prochain coup sera obligatoirement un coup en contre. Ou un crush counter si c'est un avant-HP ou un HK. Très efficace quand l'adversaire est stun.V-Trigger: Alex gagne la possibilité de parry (absorber) les coups de son adversaire comme Ryu. En maintenant les touches (HP + HK), il charge l'adversaire et passe derrière son dos après le hit.Critical Arts: Alex attrape son adversaire et l’emmene faire un petit tour dans les airs avant de lui enfoncer la tête dans le sol dans la descente.




*Balrog (Boxeur)*
Mike Tyso... Non pardon. Mike Biso... Désolé... Balrog le boxeur poids-lourd, présent depuis SF2 ntcomme le premier des 4 boss du jeu, fait son comeback. Et avec un coup de pied, de surplus. Mais où va le monde?
Il possède toujours son Turn Around Punch (TAP, pour lequel il faut tenir deux boutons poing ou pieds appuyés. Plus on appuie longtemps avant de relâcher, plus le coup sera puissant), ainsi que deux Dash Punch (un haut et un bas). Un boxeur est un perso qui est fort à proximité, mais ces coups lui donnent la faculté de facilement réduire la distance avec son adversaire. Notons qu'il possède aussi le Screw Smash, un uppercut qui permet d'envoyer l'adversaire en l'air et de comboter après. Ce dernier coup étant à charge (tout comme les autres coups spéciaux du bougre) dans la saison 1, il passera en mouvement de Dragon Punch dans la saison 2.
V-Skill : le KKB est une feinte qui permet de passer à travers les projectiles. Néanmoins, la feinte peut être suivie soit d'un crochet, soit d'un coup overhead. Ainsi le boxeur gagne un potentiel de mixup non négligeable.V-Trigger : le Crazy Rush permet à Balrog d'enchainer plusieurs Dash Punch. Pendant cet enchainement, il peut varier haut ou bas, et même placer un V-Skill en plein milieu, ce qui lui permettra de rallonger le combo, soit ouvrir la garde d'un adversaire qui aurait tendance à trop s'endormir.Critical Arts : Balrog ne serait pas un boxeur s’il n'essayerait pas de mettre une énorme droite à l'adversaire. Avec le Gigaton Blow, c'est fait. Et cela risque même de surprendre les adversaires croyant pouvoir sauter impunément de l'autre côté de l'écran...




*Ibuki*
Encore un perso issu de Street Fighter 3. Pour le coup, Ibuki n'a plus grand chose en commun avec ses anciennes versions. Personnage du mix up de l'infini elle est capable de dasher derrière l'adversaire pour le surprendre mais aussi d'utiliser des explosions avec des bombes ou des kunaï. Sans doute l'un des persos qui permet le plus de créativité dans les combos du jeu. Son jeu peut être très aérien et se base sur les ambiguïtés de ses placements pour tromper la garde de l'adversaire. Sa faiblesse : elle est l'un des personnages qui possède le moins de points de vie du jeu.
V-Skill : Ibuki porte son corps en avant et lance un petit faisceau d'énergie qui met l'adversaire au sol. Très efficace pour monter sa barre de V-Trigger.V-Trigger: Ibuki lance une bombe qui envoie son adversaire en l'air en explosant. En fonction de la direction utilisée, la bombe met plus ou moins longtemps à exploser.Critical Arts: Ibuki effectue une glissade puis un enchaînement qui se termine par une explosion. Passe sous les boules et peut être un anti-air efficace. 




*Guile*
Revoilà la forteresse. Présent depuis Street Fighter 2, le militaire à la coupe de cheveux improbable a toujours la défense solide.
Personnage complètement à charge, il n'est pas réputé pour avoir des coups spéciaux à foison. Mais ses seuls Sonic Booms et Flash kicks lui permettent toujours de le tirer d'affaire si un adversaire essaie de lui rentrer dedans. Nouveauté dans Street Fighter V cependant, il peut avancer en restant accroupi...
V-Skill : son Sonic Blade est une sorte de Sonic Boom stationnaire. Celui-ci peut être utilisé en défense tout comme en attaque. En effet, Guile peut balancer un Sonic Boom dedans immédiatement après. Ce Sonic Boom combiné aura alors la faculté de toucher 2 fois (et donc absorber un projectile adverse, permettant à Guile d'être encore plus compétitif dans une guerre de projectiles).V-trigger : en activant le Solid Puncher, Guile peut maintenant balancer plusieurs Sonic Booms consécutifs (avec des vitesses variables), ce qui permettra à l'Américain de mettre des setups biens violents en place.Critical Arts : le retour du Sonic Hurricane qu'on connaissait déjà dans SF4. Guile balance un Sonic Boom énorme qui touchera plusieurs fois.




*Juri*
Apparue pour la première fois dans Street Fighter IV, Juri revient en DLC avec un système de combat largement remanié. Elle garde la possibilité de garder en réserve ses boules de feu mais ce n'est pas tout. En fonction de la touche utilisée, le coup qui sera relâché sera soit une petite vache d'énergie au ras du sol, soit un coup de pied, soit un double coup de pied. Lesquels peuvent être combotés entre eux. 
V-Skill : Un coup chargé qui permet à Juri de foncer sur son adversaire et de passer dans son dos pour le frapper.V-Trigger: Une fois activé, les propriétés de ses normaux et de ses coups spéciaux changent, ce qui lui permet de faire des combos beaucoup plus développés.Critical Arts: Juri fait un retourné du pied en l'air et balance une boule d'énergie. 




*Urien*
Aka "le mec en slip" (petit poing, moyen pied, gros poing enfoncés après l'écran de sélection des personnages). Doté d'une immunité totale à la pudeur Urien est un personnage issu lui aussi de Street Fighter III. Ses atouts sont nombreux : une boule de feu chargeable qui lui permet de zoner, un bas gros poing double hit godlike, un coup de tête ex invincible, une portée de coups énorme, et une grande rapidité de déplacement. Mais sa grande force réside dans son V-Trigger qui lui permet de faire rebondir l'adversaire contre des écrans d'énergie. La rage qu'il inspire chez les joueurs qui l'affrontent lui permet de faire des reset d'une saleté sans limite dans les coins à base de choppes ou de devant derrière dans le coin. 
V-Skill : Urien se couvre d'une armure qui lui permet d'absorber un hit en lançant ses coups spéciaux.V-Trigger: Urien crée un écran d'énergie. Il peut en créer jusqu'à deux simultanément pour faire rebondir son adversaire de l'un à l'autre. En fonction de la direction choisie, l'aégis (c'est le nom du machin) sera placé plus ou moins loin et plus ou moins haut.Critical Arts: Urien frappe le sol et crée une énorme colonne d'énergie qui monte vers le ciel. On ne SAUTE PAS sur le gros quand il a sa barre chargée.




*DLC saison 2 :* 

*Akuma*
Celui que tout le monde attendait, Akuma (Gouki pour les intimes) est enfin arrivé. Il est le premier personnage DLC de la saison 2. Le bougre est bien occupé ces derniers temps, vu qu'il est allé chercher misère chez les combattants de Tekken 7 Fated Retribution aussi.
Apparu comme boss secret dans SSF2 Turbo, le "Maître Suprême du Poing" comme il aime s'appeler lui-même, est le meilleur exemple de ce qu'on appelle un "Glass Cannon", un personnage avec des attaques très puissantes, mais qui a des problèmes pour encaisser.
Akuma a toujours été un shoto pur et dur, mais avec une panoplie d'outils plus étendue que ses compères. En contrepartie, il n'a pas trop droit aux erreurs, vu son endurance et sa barre de vie réduite.
Tout comme ses compères shoto, il possède des boules de feu (dont une variation enflammée, et une version aérienne), de dragons et de tatsus.
Mais en plus de cela il possède un demon flip, un saut spécial suivi d'une variation glissade/coup de poing/coup de pied/chope. Il possède aussi la faculté de se téléporter.
Par contre ses boules de feu normales ne traversent plus tout l'écran. Probablement un sacrifice à faire pour avoir cette nouvelle coupe de cheveux.
V-Skill : un parry à la Ryu, avec la différence qu'il peut faire deux follow-up différents. Soit le démon donne un coup de poing qui envoi l'adversaire valser très loin. Soit il donne un coup de pied qui fait office de "launcher", un coup qui envoie l'adversaire en l'air et qui permet de comboter après.V-Trigger : pendant son Dohatsu Shoten, Akuma est entouré d'une Aura rouge. Ses coups spéciaux possèdent des particularités spécifiques. Par exemple son hadoken normal traverse maintenant l'écran et touche deux fois, et il lance aussi deux boules aériennes au lieu d'une. C'est aussi avec le Dohatsu Shoten qu'il peut activer sa deuxième Critical Art...Critical Arts : vous l'avez bien lu, Akuma est pour le moment le seul personnage qui possèdes deux Critical Arts différentes (certains persos comme Ryu et Necalli ont des animations et des propriétés différents en mode normal ou trigger actif, mais ils s'activent avec la même commande).
Le Sekia Kuretsuha est son Critical Art normal. Cela ressemble énormément à sa Super de SF3 (le Kongou Kokuretsuzan). Il frappe le sol avec un coup de poing, faisant ressortir un énorme geyser d'énergie.
En mode V-trigger activé cependant, Akuma peut lancer son Shun Goku Satsu légendaire... Il se téléporte vers l'adversaire, l'écran devient tout noir, et Akuma porte un nombre de coups impressionnant à l'adversaire. Historiquement, le fameux Raging Demon a toujours été considéré comme un des coups les plus puissants dans tous les jeux où il était présent. C'est _a priori_ le cas dans cette version aussi.




*Kolin*
Elle est le bras droit de Gil dans Street Fighter III et l'un des personnages principaux du mode story. Elle maîtrise la glace grâce à la quelle elle peut geler son adversaire sur place quand il est stun. Elle possède une choppe aérienne combotable ainsi que deux contres qui en font un personnage redoutable à la fois en défense et en attaque. Ses boules de glace ont des trajectoires en ellipse qui, combinées avec ses attaques en rush, permettent de mettre en place des set up plutôt intéressants.
V-Skill : Kolin contre le coup de l'adversaire et le met au sol. En fonction de la direction choisie, le contre agit sur des coups sautés, des coups debout ou accroupis.V-Trigger: Kolin lance une vague de glace multi hits.Critical Arts: Kolin fait de la sculpture sur glace avec ses poings sur son adversaire.




*Ed*
Sauvé par Balrog dans Street Fighter IV, le petit a bien grandi... Il a la particularité de ne posséder aucun coup à manipulation classique (pas de charge avant-arrière ou haut-bas, pas de quarts de cercles). Toutes ses attaques sont basées sur la pression de plusieurs boutons. Son V-Trigger est une boule multi-hits qui avance lentement à l'écran. Un bon personnage pour débuter si les manipulations à base de quarts de cercle vous font peur. 
V-Skill : Ed lance un lasso d'énergie qui ramène son adversaire à lui. En fonction de la direction utilisée, le lasso par horizontalement ou en diagonale vers le haut pour anti air.  Le truc est safe. Pas positif, mais safe.V-Trigger: Ed crée une boule énergie qui traverse l'écran qui peut mettre son adversaire en situation de juggle. Un coup un peu similaire à l'Ultra de Decapre dans Street IV.Critical Arts: En bon disciple de balrog, Ed crible son adversaire de coups de poings. Peut repêcher un adversaire après son upercut spécial. 




*Abigail*
Issu du beat'em all de Capcom "Final Fight", comme Guy, Cody, Hugo et Poison. Mais en plus massif. Comme ses dégâts. Sa force réside dans son impressionnante stature qui en fait le personnage le plus grand dans l'histoire de la franchise Street Fighter. Son allonge est démentielle et ses nombreux coups armor lui permettent d'encaisser les coups de ses adversaires sans broncher. En revanche, sa lenteur extrême en rebutera plus d'un.
V-Skill : Abigail parry le coup de son adversaire en haut ou en bas et peut poursuivre par un combo.V-Trigger: Après son V-Triggers, Abigail peut charger certains de ses coups, ce qui leur donne des propriétés de juggle supplémentaires ou de casse garde.Critical Arts: Abigail prend son adversaire pour un punching ball et le balance dans la vitre de la télé. Hommage appuyé à certaines ultras de Street IV. 




*Menat*
La disciple de Rose. Elle utilise des boules de cristal en tant qu'armes et peut renvoyer les projectiles comme son mentor. En Vtrigger, elle cumule sept boules de cristal autour d'elle qu'elle peut envoyer sur son adversaire comme bon lui semble. Elle ne peut cependant pas faire de voeu à Shenron. Assurément l'un des personnages les plus techniques du jeu. 
V-Skill : Menat renvoie les projectiles de son adversaire.V-Trigger: Menat s'entoure de boules de cristal qui forment autant de projectiles potentiels et combotables en close range.Critical Arts: Menat effectue une chorégraphie en faisant tournoyer ses boules. Ce n'est pas sale.




*Zeku*
Le maître de Guy a le pouvoir de rajeunir, ce qui change complètement sa movelist. Deux persos en un ! En version "vieux", Zeku est à l'aise à distance grâce à des coups qui frappent loin et lui permettent de zoner. En version "jeune", il prend l'apparence d'un Strider (il en serait  le fondateur), et gagne des coups rapides qui le rendent redoutable au corps à corps. 
V-Skill : Zeku donne un coup puis change d'apparence.V-Trigger: Zeku gagne la possibilité de réaliser des coups très rapides en target-combo après un dash qui le téléporte près de son adversaire. En appuyant de nouveau sur HP + HK à la suite du dash, Zeku donne un coup avec la paume de ses mains qui peut servir de combo finisher.Critical Arts: Mélange de l'ultra de Guy de Sreet IV et de la super de Strider dans les Marvel VS Capcom, Zeku envoie son adversaire dans les airs et fonce sur lui sous tous les angles possibles en passant de sa version jeune à sa version âgée à chaque coup porté.





_DLC saison 3:_ 

*Sakura*




*Blanka*




*Falke*




*Cody*




*G*




*Sagat*




_DLC saison 4 :_ 

*Kage*





Un grand merci à Mr Thy pour son aide pour la descriptions des personnages  ::): 

*E-SPORT*
Street Fighter, comme d'autres jeux compétitifs, est un jeu qui fait l'objet de nombreux tournois tout au long de l'année. Certains font partie de la Capcom Cup, dans le cadre du Capcom Pro Tour. Les participants gagnent des points à chaque tournoi, en Amérique, en Europe et en Asie, afin de gagner leur place pour la finale à la fin de l'année. Mais il existe aussi quantité d'autres tournois indépendants. Le plus prestigieux d'entre eux est sans doute l'Evo (du 5 au 8 août 2018 à Las Vegas, http://evo.shoryuken.com/). En France le Red Bull Kumité (http://www.redbullkumite.com/) est aussi un tournoi à surveiller.

La liste des tournois à venir : https://www.eventhubs.com/events/

Il est toujours intéressant de regarder des tournois pour voir comment les pro-players jouent certains match-up ou tout simplement pour progresser soi-même avec son personnage en repiquant des phases ici et là. 
Direction la page youtube de Capcom pour voir les replay des gros tournois passés : https://www.youtube.com/user/CapcomFightersTV/playlists

*LES CANARDS FIGHTERS*
Id CFN (pseudo canard)

*HYPER ACTIFS TURBO*
Asthral (Kami)

*ACTIFS*
AshleyTOUCRU ([CPC] Ashley TOUCRU)
AmadeusHige (Hige)
CPC_Rodrigo (Rom1)
Debile_Riou (Ababa)
Elios74 (Minouche)
Erkin31 (Erkin)
Ethyls (Ethyls)
KyouLeMalpropre (KyouLeMalpropre)
Le_Dahu (Le Dahu)
Levieuxsec (Le_Vieux_Sec)
Meta-link (Metalink)
Mjoln_ (Mjoln)
Nattefrost (Nattefrost)
OuroDatFan (Ouro)
Parpaing (Parpaingue)
Pierronamix (Pierronamix)
Pignouf (Mr Thy) 
SebRyu (Seb Ryu 84)
Supergounou (Supergounou) 
SquiZz (SquiZz)
thomzon (thomzon) 
Vorshakaar (Vorshakaar)
_Wahou (Wahou) 
yodaxy (yodaxy)
Yoggsothoth (Yoggsothoth)
zaltman (zaltman / Steam zaltman36)


*Des fois on discute sur Discord, surtout les weekends pendant les tournois : https://discord.gg/[fuckthebots]VVbvvFS* (enlevez [fuckthebots] pour retrouver l'adresse :D)

*Et aussi, on a un groupe Steam : http://steamcommunity.com/groups/canardsfighters* (Demander à Supergounou ou Hige pour l'intégrer)

*Et un Dojo !* https://game.capcom.com/cfn/sfv/dojo.../name/CanardPC

----------


## Mr Thy

:Beer:

----------


## Mjoln

Y a encore du boulot, j'essaie de m'y pencher demain pour mettre à jour deux ou trois trucs et rajouter trois quatre machins.

----------


## Mr Thy

Si t'as besoin d'aide, n'hésite pas à demander.

----------


## Mjoln

Merci  ::):  Faut que je complète les topos sur les persos du season pass 2016, et que je rende le truc un peu plus coloré avec des screens ou des vidéos.

----------


## Kamikaze

Enfin un vrai topic

----------


## Hige

Fuck Bison  :tired: 

Et sinon, mon CFN c'est AmadeusHige

----------


## Mr Thy

> Fuck Bison


Ah ouais?


 :;):

----------


## Hige

Ft10 quand je récupère mon lolternet  :tired:

----------


## Rom1

Bonssouare. Mjoln, vu l'heure où je rentre, je pense pas être frais demain pour une session...

----------


## yodaxy

Serait-il possible de me rajouter à la liste ? Pseudo steam/CFN : yodaxy.

Merci  ::lol::

----------


## Zaltman

Beau boulot!
Sinon svp merci de me rajouter: Steam zaltman36/cfn zaltman.

----------


## Mjoln

Voilà, y a désormais tous les persos. Je rajouterai une petite description quand il en manque au fur et à mesure. 

J'ai aussi divisée la liste des canards en actifs et moins actifs. Si vous n'etes pas dans la liste ou que vous êtes dans la mauvaise, faites-moi signe, j'ai fait en fonction de la fréquentation du topic et des gens que je vois jouer dans ma liste d'amis, du coup, j'ai peut-être pas bon pour tout le monde  :;):

----------


## Minouche

Tu m'as oublié dans les actifs ::cry:: 

Steam : Minouche
ID : Elios74

Edit : Merci ! sinon bien vu les" pas actifs" ::rolleyes::

----------


## Mjoln

C'est rectifié  ::):

----------


## Kamikaze

Cool les actifs/pas actifs, je fais également la demande par la présente que l'on crée une catégorie hyperactif-toujours-chaud/quand-tu-veux pour les vrais bonhommes de ma catégorie  :Cigare: 


 ::ninja::

----------


## Mjoln

Exaucé  ::ninja::

----------


## Kamikaze

::lol::

----------


## Minouche

Ah ouais ? On y va si c'est sur commande :Cigare: 

Edit : J'attend... :Emo:

----------


## Kamikaze

Je suis là  :B):

----------


## Mr Thy

Et une catégorie "Trop actifs pour leur bien" steup  ::ninja::

----------


## Vorshakaar

Je suis biclassé actif mais moins actif  ::happy2::  .

La faute à Skyrim SE  ::ninja::  .

----------


## Kamikaze

Ah tu fais bien de m'y faire penser Vorsha, faudrait une catégorie pour les joueurs du troisième âge

----------


## Vorshakaar

:<_<:

----------


## Mr Thy

Vous savez ce qui rime avec "Ryu"? "Plein le cul"...

----------


## Vorshakaar

Fuck Ryu ?  ::trollface::

----------


## Mr Thy

Non,  c'est même pas qu'ils sont bons. 
C'est juste qu'il y en a une chiée, encore plus que d'hab j'ai l'impression. 
Tellement que je me suis remis à jouer FTL pour me désintoxiquer...

----------


## SuicideSnake

Bon, j'ai pas touché au jeu depuis un bon moment pour certaine raison et j'ai une question assez simple : Juri, de la merde ou pas ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Mr Thy

Hige te répondra avec plaisir.

----------


## Kamikaze

Elle est bien Juri je la joue souvent

----------


## Seb Ryu 84

Superbe présentation!

Peux-tu me rajouter dans les "actifs" steup?
ID Steam: Seb Ryu 84
ID CFN: SebRyu

Merci d'avance. 

PS:  Merci a Thomzon pour la session ("déculotée" devrais-je dire) d'hier soir. Ca fait plaisir un Zangief costaud. Par contre, j'ai du taf...

----------


## thomzon

C'est gentil mais c'était pas moi  ::):

----------


## Wahou

> Elle est bien Juri je la joue souvent


N'y voir aucun lien de cause à effet.
Dispo dans l'aprem pour du versus !

----------


## Kamikaze

Je bosse en journée moi! Je suis dispo que le soir en semaine D:

----------


## Seb Ryu 84

> C'est gentil mais c'était pas moi


  ::O:  ...  ::blink::

----------


## Zaltman

> ...


C'était moi. :Cigare:

----------


## Seb Ryu 84

> C'était moi.


Ah! ... ben ouais un pseudo avec des 'z', 'm' et 'n' ! Ça ressemble  ::siffle:: 

Donc merci pour les matches Zaltman!  :;):

----------


## Mr Thy

C'est compréhensible, à force de te faire défoncer la tête à coups de SPD, c'est normal de ne plus se souvenirs des noms  ::ninja::

----------


## Le Dahu

Des canards chaud pour de la ratonnade ce soire ?

----------


## Kamikaze

Chaud

----------


## Rom1

Je devrai être dispo aussi.

----------


## Mjoln

Idem, hyper chaud turbo, mais un peu tard (genre 22 h - 22 h 30).

----------


## Hige

> Bon, j'ai pas touché au jeu depuis un bon moment pour certaine raison et j'ai une question assez simple : Juri, de la merde ou pas ?


Comme on dit sur un autre topic : c'est de la merde  ::ninja::

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

Salut,

J'ai ce petit ordi portable Samsung que j'ai acheté à un Canard ici-même. Or il se trouve que l'on va m'offrir Street Fighter V pour mon nowel mais que je serai chez mes beaux-parents.
Pensez-vous que j'ai une chance de pouvoir le faire tourner dessus ?  :Mellow2:  Je ne parviens pas à faire la comparaison avec la config recommandée en première page.  ::o:

----------


## Zerger

La musique ou le perso ?  ::siffle::

----------


## Kamikaze

Ca tournera pas ou très mal a priori, ya pas de Carte graphique sur ton pc juste un truc intégré

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

> Ca tournera pas ou très mal a priori, y a pas de Carte graphique sur ton pc, juste un truc intégré


Oui, malheureusement, juste un "truc" intégré. J'avais le secret espoir qu'il suffise à faire tourner le jeu, même avec des graphismes de chie.  :Emo:  Il fait tourner PES 2016, quand même !  ::o:  ::ninja::

----------


## Le Dahu

Bon bon bon. j'etais en pleine partie quand le jeux se fige totalement, impossible de sortir de sf v. J'éteins l'ordinateur, je le rallume, je lance sf v et la surprise ban de un jours et 1000pl en moins....   ALLER VOUS FAIRE ENCUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU  UULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLEEEEEEE  EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEERRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR  RRRRRRRRRRRRRR CAMPCOM  :Boom:  :Vibre:  :Boom:  :Vibre:  :Boom:  :Vibre:  :Boom:  :Vibre:  :Boom:  :Vibre:  :Boom:  :Lime:  :Lime:  :Lime:  :Lime:

----------


## Kamikaze

Waaat en une seule deco tes ban, cest pas gradué la reponse normalement? Le ban cest que le mode ranked cest ca?

----------


## Mr Thy

T'as pas eu de déco avant? Normalement ça ne le fait que si t'as eu 3 déco en une heure (bien que moi perso, j'ai parfois des request qui s'annulent juste après les avoirs acceptés, je sais pas si ça compte aussi...)

----------


## Zerger

Tu es puni pour ton leur incompétence

----------


## Mr Thy

> Waaat en une seule deco tes ban, cest pas gradué la reponse normalement? Le ban cest que le mode ranked cest ca?


Non non, online général normalement. Et le ban c'est en casu aussi.

----------


## Kamikaze

Nan mais cest une excuse pour pas venir a la session de ce soir en fait

----------


## Mr Thy

A 1000LP c'est une excuse qui coute cher.

----------


## Le Dahu

j'étais en salon de combat avec un amis  :tired:  et ouaipe en une déconexion  :ouaiouai:   C'est la première fois que je suis autant salé a cause d'un jeux bordel  ::cry::

----------


## Mjoln

Street vu par Ysuke Murata, le dessinateur du manga One Punch Man. ça déchire pas mal sa maman : 











@Le Dahu, y a pas un service pour gueuler chez Capcom ?

----------


## Kamikaze

Waaat en salon avec un pote en plus et bah putain du grand délire

----------


## Le Dahu

ouaipe, mon ordi est résté bloquer 30 mn avant que je le force a l'éteindre. bha c'est pas un drame, ça reste du jeux vidéos et ils seront vites récupéré  :;):    On peux jouer en salon si on a été ban?

----------


## Kamikaze

Bah me semble que oui mais Thy dit non, on teste quand tu veux je suis co

----------


## Mr Thy

> Street vu par Ysuke Murata, le dessinateur du manga One Punch Man. ça déchire pas mal sa maman : 
> 
> @Le Dahu, y a pas un service pour gueuler chez Capcom ?


Tu dis ça juste parce qu'il y a Honda, hein, avoue  ::P: 

Sérieux, Murata déchire, mais il m'énerve un peu à sortir les dessins de OPM en légo (parfois 6 versions différentes). Takehiko Inoue reste pour moi la référence quand même.

----------


## Kamikaze

'Tain je suis tombé sur la Chun-Li de Valmaster en ranked, quelle horreur ce perso

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Ce gros batard joue toujours aussi bien

----------


## Mjoln

> Tu dis ça juste parce qu'il y a Honda, hein, avoue 
> 
> Sérieux, Murata déchire, mais il m'énerve un peu à sortir les dessins de OPM en légo (parfois 6 versions différentes). Takehiko Inoue reste pour moi la référence quand même.


C'est pas faux ^^


Ah, tiens, je pose ça là :

----------


## Kamikaze

> Non non, online général normalement. Et le ban c'est en casu aussi.


Non ça marche.

Ça fera 20 balles

----------


## Vorshakaar

> Normalement ça ne le fait que si t'as eu 3 déco en une heure


Je me suis fait empapaouter avec seulement deux plantages dans l'écran de chargement  ::ninja::  .

----------


## Mr Thy

> Non ça marche.
> 
> Ça fera 20 balles


Ah bah tiens, ça a changé alors.

----------


## Hige

> 'Tain je suis tombé sur la Chun-Li de Valmaster en ranked, quelle horreur ce perso
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> Ce gros batard joue toujours aussi bien


Tiens, encore un monsieur " je joue pas au jeu "

----------


## Mjoln

Moi hier je suis tombé sur Tyler, et non en fait je déconne.

----------


## Mr Thy

Haha ça j'ai jamais eu. Un Necalli. Il voit que je joue Bison, Rage quit dès le début du match.

----------


## SuicideSnake

> Elle est bien Juri je la joue souvent





> Comme on dit sur un autre topic : c'est de la merde


Mettez vous d'accord, s'il vous plaît  ::ninja::

----------


## Hige

Elle vaut pas une thune et j'ai la meilleure preuve : j'ai failli tuer Kami en finale de la Topangcoin parce qu'il jouait Juliette  ::ninja:: 

Mais tout le monde (-1) est unanime sur le fait que Juri soit low tier sur la s1 du jeu. Peut-être que de bonnes choses l'attendent pour la s2 avec des buffs !

----------


## SquiZz

Pourtant dans le Juri 100% de Kami elle semble avoir pleins d'outils, non ?

----------


## Zaltman

> Pourtant dans le Juri 100% de Kami elle semble avoir pleins d'outils, non ?


Elle a plein d'outils, tous les outils même, mais très mal rangés. Le gameplay du perso est bancal et laborieux au possible ceci dit un joueur courageux peut en faire quelque chose de cool.

----------


## Kamikaze

Elle a tout Juri, cest le seul perso qui rivalise avec les top tiers sur le papier, notamment Chun Li. Le probleme cest quil faut une tres bonne exe et savoir utiliser son zoning. Carrement moins gratuit a jouer quun Necalli ou Nash mais beaucoup plus de potentiel.

----------


## Kamikaze

Dailleurs cest pareil pour Vega. Top tier sur le papier mais dur à utiliser. On devrait les voir plus sur le long terme. Juri est apparue tard et Vega a fait ses preuves lair de rien, le Vega de Rom qui manque de peu de sortir le champion de l'evo et DR Ray qui fume Tokido.

Cest comme toujours on dort sur les persos mais ils feront leur preuve si un top player se ramène dessus. Fei Long cétait pareil sur SF4, Rose, Cammy, Gen, on connait la musique

----------


## Mr Thy

De toute façon,  même si il y a des différences,  je crois que les persos sont assez équilibrés pour tous êtres viables. C'est juste certains persos prennent plus d'efforts que d'autres.

----------


## Mjoln

Des gens chauds dans un quart d'heure ?

----------


## Mjoln

Et là, maintenant ?

----------


## Mr Thy

Balance...

----------


## Yoggsothoth

:nawak:

----------


## Mr Thy

Mouais, et ça t'étonnes encore?

----------


## Mr Thy

Il y aura une présentation sur Akuma pendant le stream Winner Stays On ce soir.

----------


## Rom1

Pas compris le hack...

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Bah tu perds pas de points en cas de défaite .

----------


## Rom1

Ouais ça d'accord mais d'après son historique on voit qu'il en perd... il passe de 3550 à 3424. Ou alors j'ai lu de travers.

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Bah non contre Mika il a 3544 et après défaite pareil .

----------


## Rom1

Oui effectivement , je regardais à 7:21 et en fait les points perdus dataient de bien avant la vidéo.

----------


## Claiy

Pourquoi ils testent pas si son OTG peut combo avec la super ces sacs.

(Je parle d'Akuma Matata)

----------


## Mjoln

Je viens de voir la présentation d'Akuma. 
Pfutain, fa va faire fuper mal...

----------


## Mjoln

La rediff. Avec du jab 3 frames, du bas gros poing positif en garde qui fait crush counter et qui frame trap vers stand moyen pied salade tomate oignons, du raging demon 1 frame, du parry qui fait anti-air... etc etc #LaBoucherie

----------


## Yoggsothoth

> La rediff. Avec du jab 3 frames, *je dirais 4 mais on ne sait pas encore*
> bas gros poing positif en garde qui fait crush counter et qui frame trap vers stand moyen pied salade tomate oignons*Oulah*
> du raging demon 1 frame ,*NON ce n'est pas 1 frame* . 
> du parry qui fait anti-air..., *mwé, vu la distance du Parry avec Kick donc, un Dragon à le même effet, ou autre anti-air .*
> etc etc #LaBoucherie, *là Oui*

----------


## Kamikaze

Ah bon cest pas 1 frame? Ca sort assez vite pour que tu puisses pas sauter apres le freeze de ce que jai vu. A voir si tu peux reversal invu dedans

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Le saut n'est pas une frame ?

----------


## Hige

4 frames le saut

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Merci .

----------


## Hige

La violence.

----------


## Mjoln

> La rediff. Avec du jab 3 frames,* je dirais 4 mais on ne sait pas encore*
> bas gros poing positif en garde qui fait crush counter et qui frame trap vers stand moyen pied salade tomate oignons*Oulah*
> du raging demon 1 frame ,*NON ce n'est pas 1 frame .* 
> du parry qui fait anti-air...,* mwé, vu la distance du Parry avec Kick donc, un Dragon à le même effet, ou autre anti-air .*
> etc etc #LaBoucherie, *là Oui*


Ah mais j'ai pas la framedata entre les mains hein, je répète bêtement ce que racontent les présentateurs dans la vidéo.

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Oui je sais ont en parlaient pendant le stream .M'en souviens ,suis pas vieux, moi .

----------


## Mjoln

:tired:

----------


## Yoggsothoth

::P:  .

----------


## Mr Thy

Mouais, ça m'a bien l'air Akuma. Personnage que beaucoup de gens kiffent, mais qu'ils abandonneront parce que vie en mousse et trop technique.

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Même pas peur !

----------


## Mr Thy

Ouais, et comme SF4 je l'utiliserai comme counterpick contre ton Akuma  ::):

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Ha oui c'est vrai .

----------


## Supergounou

C'est quand qu'il est dispo? J'ai la FM qui me chatouille.

----------


## Mr Thy

Le 20.

----------


## Supergounou

Ah bah je m'attendais à moins long. Du coup ça ne chatouille plus, ça deviendrait même insupportable.

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Fais comme moi, reste Zen

----------


## Mr Thy

Une semaine quoi, faut pas exag non plus.

----------


## Rom1

On a tenté de joué avec Le Dahu mais Steam fait des siennes. Je pige rien au 360 de Gief, les distances sont pétées, ça bouffe les backdash ou c'est moi qui suis nul?

----------


## Le Dahu

Yep j'ai eu une maintenance serveur qui m'a déconnecté du chat mais pas de steam, c'est plus tôt étrange. En revanche je suis sure que ça ne bouffe pas les backdash

----------


## Kamikaze

T'es nul

Bon j'en peux plus d'attendre la saison 2 làààààààààààààà

----------


## Rom1

Oki d'acc (sauf dans le coin je pense). Bah j'ai pas compris pourquoi je prenais à la relevée alors... Ptet que le EX à une méga portée et même avec un backdash ça choppe. 
Bon et faut que je trouve un truc contre le parry de Gief aussi...

----------


## Le Dahu

Pareil je veux enfin un lariat qui ne wiff plus  :Rock: 

non dans le coin ça doit l'éviter aussi, la version ex à la même portée que le petit 360 (donc assez grande)

----------


## LeChameauFou

*SONDAGE*

----------


## Kamikaze

Moi j'ai encore tout plein de mode survie à faire, donc je vais tenter le déblocage des persos au talent comme depuis le début je pense.

Mais bon là j'ai que 80k de thune dans les caisses car j'ai acheté un stage et quelques conneries

----------


## LeChameauFou

tu as unlock tout les persos saison 1 en fm ? 
J'en ai débloqué que 2 (urien et ibuki) + le stage Guile et le stage halloween ça fait quand même 310 000 fm, mon excédent d'fm me permettra de choper les 3 persos manquants de la saison 1.
Pour les points : J'ai fais que les défis de 3 persos, regardé tout les tutos, fais les survivals niveau easy seulement car je peux pas truquer pour les autres (et ça me fait chier surtout de les faire), fait les histoires de chaque persos et l'histoire principale en mode normal.

----------


## Mr Thy

> Oki d'acc (sauf dans le coin je pense). Bah j'ai pas compris pourquoi je prenais à la relevée alors... Ptet que le EX à une méga portée et même avec un backdash ça choppe. 
> Bon et faut que je trouve un truc contre le parry de Gief aussi...


Si tu vois qu'il abuse du parry,  (dash) chope (saut vide chope si tu vois qu'il parry souvent tes coups sautés). Sinon, en non VTrig, il peut absorber 2 coups max,  donc si t'as une chaine de 3 coups rapides ça passe assez souvent.

----------


## Rom1

Ok je note ! Merci !

----------


## Wahou

Sur le backdash j'ai le même sentiment que Rom1. A une certaine portée et à un certain timing j'ai l'impression que les choppes spé light et ex ramassent les backdash. Vécu contre Rom1 et Le Dahu.

----------


## Zaltman

> Sur le backdash j'ai le même sentiment que Rom1. A une certaine portée et à un certain timing j'ai l'impression que les choppes spé light et ex ramassent les backdash. Vécu contre Rom1 et Le Dahu.


C'est souvent que:
1: Le back dash était pas reversal et tu as pris à la relevée.
2: Tu as un back dash court et t'as mangé dans son recovery.

Seul le air spd choppe vraiment les backdash, il y a des setup pour ça.

----------


## Kamikaze

Jai fait tous les trucs à points "facile". Toute la premiere difficulté du survie et pas mal de la deuxième. Mon plan ca va etre de finir plus de trucs en survie et faire les dailies. (Jai fait aucune daily volontairement pour le moment). Et jai buy tous les persos quelques stages et un ou deux costard

----------


## Rom1

C'est idiot de pas faire les défis journaliers...

----------


## Zaltman

> C'est idiot de pas faire les défis journaliers...


Si c'est genre: tient faut faire des mise sol aujourd'hui donc je joue volontairement sans mettre mes adversaires au sol. Moi je respecte.

----------


## Kamikaze

Comment tu parles sac, cest juste que quand jai envie de jouer je joue et jai meme pas le temps de voir ce quil faut faire pour le defi. Et jen ai un peu rien à cirer. Si un pote veut faire des games avec toi tu vas pas lui dire attends je dois jouer en mode story 5 fois et faire 40 petits poings pour faire ma quête.

Jirai les voir quand je serai en galere de Fight Money

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Quand je disais volontairement cétait dans le sens que quand je complétais une daily cétait involontaire. Pas que jesquivais volontairement la daily vous etes tordus

----------


## Hige

https://www.reddit.com/r/StreetFight..._available_by/

Capcom  :Facepalm:

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Tiens je sais pas si c'est déjà passé 



Sinon j'ai pas bien compris pourquoi le facepalm ?

----------


## Vriurk

> Sinon j'ai pas bien compris pourquoi le facepalm ?


Capcom a vraisemblalement sortit involontairement un patch béta sur steam, qui contient des changements d'érgonomie, de système et d'équilibrage qui ne devait probablement pas arrivé avant le 20 décembre.

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Ha ok, effectivement c'est grave .

----------


## Hige

> Tiens je sais pas si c'est déjà passé 
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/bff...89647b3d2c.jpg


Malheureusement un fake  ::o:

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Ah oui !? 'tain c'est très très ressemblant quand même .

----------


## Vorshakaar

D'ailleurs, il semblerait que dans le "completely 5 new characters", le "completely" sorte du chapeau magique de capcom USA (ça n'apparait pas dans le com jap).  ::ninja::

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Oui, un souci de traduction, il semblerait .

----------


## Mr Thy

> Jai fait tous les trucs à points "facile". Toute la premiere difficulté du survie et pas mal de la deuxième. Mon plan ca va etre de finir plus de trucs en survie et faire les dailies. (Jai fait aucune daily volontairement pour le moment). Et jai buy tous les persos quelques stages et un ou deux costard


Idem je fais ceux qui rapportent le max pour rien (les dailies genre anim de stage). Le reste ça vient auto, tu joues nornalement et 2-3 match max tu les as. Mais bon c'est pas avec ça que tu te paieras un perso tous les mois.
C'est survival qui rapporte.
Sinon n'oublie pas que refaire le story mode une 2eme fois rapporte aussi.

Surtout ce qui fait iech, c'est qu'après une reinstall ça clear ce que t'as fait. Je sais plus quels survivals j'ai déjà fini  ::ninja::

----------


## Yoggsothoth

> Surtout ce qui fait iech, c'est qu'après une reinstall ça clear ce que t'as fait. Je sais plus quels survivals j'ai déjà fini


J'ai le même souci ! ça me gonfle .

----------


## Supergounou

Vous aviez viré vos sauvegardes? Je crois pas avoir eu ce problème lors de la réinstallation après le rootkit.

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Juste le jeu perso, les saves si elles ont été viré, il y a le cloud, normalement ...

----------


## Mr Thy

Nop reinstall windows.

J'ai pas l'impression que le jeu utilise steam cloud?

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Bah je sais pas, à chaque fois que je le quitte et veux fermer Steam direct, il de dit que le Cloud doit d'abord finir .

----------


## Wahou

> C'est souvent que:
> 1: Le back dash était pas reversal et tu as pris à la relevée.
> 2: Tu as un back dash court et t'as mangé dans son recovery.
> 
> Seul le air spd choppe vraiment les backdash, il y a des setup pour ça.


C'est limpide professeur, merci !

----------


## Mr Thy

Chais pas faudra que je vérifie ce soir.

Sinon ouais, je sais, on peut vérifier en regardant les couleurs qu'on a déjà mais c'est chiant.

----------


## Kamikaze

Plutôt cool le thème du stage de Gouki

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Oui carrément ! Avec son stage qui est goldé, c'est du très bon .

----------


## Mr Thy

> Bah je sais pas, à chaque fois que je le quitte et veux fermer Steam direct, il de dit que le Cloud doit d'abord finir .


J'ai vérifié, chez moi SFV n'a pas le steam cloud...

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Humm ,j'ai peut être trop fumé alors...

Edit : Effectivement




> As someone who's tried this, here's the things that do and don't transfer between machines:
> *DO*
> 
> Account Name
> Fight Money/Zenny/Bought content
> Colors
> League Points
> 
> *DON'T*
> ...

----------


## Mr Thy

Ouais, parce que le compte/FM/Colors/LP sont stockés sur les serveurs Capcom. Le reste est local, et donc apparament pas backuppé automatiquement.

Pourtant leur intégration Steam n'était pas si mal en fin de USF4. Est-ce que ce serait à cause du crossplay (me semble que Rocket League n'a pas ce prob pourtant).
Parce que hein, recherche par ID steam, faut se taper une chaine de trouzemille caractères, sans moyen de copier-coller. Prix no bulle pour celui qui a inventé ça.

----------


## Minouche

Mes Féloches. :Clap:

----------


## Le Dahu

Youhouuu. Après avoir bien transpirer j’atteins enfin le platinum  ::lol::

----------


## Supergounou

Toi t'as pas rencontré assez de Chunli  :tired:

----------


## LeChameauFou

Ouais mais le mode story une 2eme fois c'est que si on fait le mode difficile non ?

----------


## Mr Thy

Le mode "difficile". 30 000 FM pour le mode normal. 50 000 FM pour le mode extra qui est un chouilla plus hard.

- - - Updated - - -




> Toi t'as pas rencontré assez de Chunli


Nan mais il le mérite tu sais. Le Gief de Dahu n'est pas mal du tout. Je sue quand je joue contre lui.

----------


## Supergounou

Je sais je le connais, c'est bien pour ça que je me permets  ::):

----------


## Kamikaze

Ouais Dahu joue super bien, largement le niveau Platinum et plus, mais c'est surtout du grind le reste

- - - Mise à jour - - -

D'ailleurs pour les chouineuses de tier list je veux plus rien voir sur le topic haha. Zangief est (largement, loin derrière Fang) dernier de toutes les tiers lists postées à ce jour, plus d'excuses.

----------


## Supergounou

Y a que toi qui parle tout le temps de tierlist Kami  :^_^:

----------


## Kamikaze

Oula attention, ça va partir en CTRL + F tier list dans les topics et je vais sortir les vrais dossiers moi.

----------


## Mr Thy

Ouais, Zangief, faut jouer honnête, et surtout avoir une très bonne lecture de l'adversaire.

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Et être très patient, ce que je ne suis pas...

Bravo Le Dahu en tout cas !

----------


## Supergounou

> Oula attention, ça va partir en CTRL + F tier list dans les topics et je vais sortir les vrais dossiers moi.


Fais toi plaisir, je gère le hack _no LP lost_  ::ninja::

----------


## Mjoln

> Youhouuu. Après avoir bien transpirer j’atteins enfin le platinum 
> 
> http://orig13.deviantart.net/44f8/f/...17-d4ukp14.jpg


Ouaw, grande classe ! Bravo !  ::):

----------


## Zaltman

> Ouais, Zangief, faut jouer honnête, et surtout avoir une très bonne lecture de l'adversaire.


En vrai faut faire semblant de jouer honnête 90% du temps pour mieux passer tes choppes le plus salement et les plus veulement possible les 10% du temps restant.  ::trollface:: 

GG pour le platine Dahu! La session en miroir de tout à l'heure était bien cool, à refaire.  ::wub::

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Pour fêter ça !

----------


## Le Dahu

Merci les canards  ::cry::   ::wub:: 

Gounou ft 10 petit salopard  :tired: 

Oui Zaltman c'étais super sympa  ::love::  Ton zangief est totalement là et bien violent

----------


## Mr Thy

Déjà un le clodo (regardez son ID) il pique mes fringues, en plus il veut m'arnaquer avec un pif. Il a pas compris...

Pour l'occaz, c'est moi en rouge. C'est archi dur de jouer contre sa propre couleur. La moitié du temps je me faisais avoir parce que je croyais que j'étais l'autre.

----------


## Supergounou

> Gounou ft 10 petit salopard


Toujours avec plaisir contre un Zangief!

----------


## Rom1

GG le Dahu, ton lag switch et ton mod "360 nobackdash" a bien fonctionné !

A charge de revanche pour la Topangcoin Season 2 !

----------


## Wahou

Héhé bravo Dahu, c'est mérité !

----------


## Critias

Défi du Vendredi à 5k FM: gagner avec Dhalsim en Inde devant son fils.


Spoiler Alert!

----------


## Seb Ryu 84

> Youhouuu. Après avoir bien transpirer j’atteins enfin le platinum


Félicitations!

----------


## SuicideSnake

Mais c'est volontaire le fait que des Défis soient mal expliqué ? Genre le souhait de Datta, j'ai pas du tout compris ce qu'il fallait faire en lisant la description.

----------


## Zaltman

> Mais c'est volontaire le fait que des Défis soient mal expliqué ? Genre le souhait de Datta, j'ai pas du tout compris ce qu'il fallait faire en lisant la description.


Oui, ce sont des devinettes, il faut soit très bien connaitre le background soit être très observateur pour avoir la solution.

----------


## Vorshakaar

Ou savoir utiliser Google  ::ninja::  .

----------


## Hige

Ou juste lire Eventhubs  ::ninja::

----------


## Erkin_

> Also, there will apparently be D-input support now.


https://www.eventhubs.com/news/2016/...eet-fighter-5/

Il était temps. Ils vont peut-être un jour sortir un jeu fini.

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Qui c'est qui va être prêt Day one ?



Spoiler Alert! 











 ::siffle::

----------


## Mr Thy

Cte triche  ::siffle::

----------


## yodaxy

> https://www.eventhubs.com/news/2016/...eet-fighter-5/
> 
> Il était temps. Ils vont peut-être un jour sortir un jeu fini.


Toujours pas de mode Arcade, donc pas encore  :tired: 

---

Sinon, un résumé des possibles nerfs/buffs des persos dans la saison 2, basé sur la beta PC :




> *Ryu*
> Frame data:
> Normal throw KND tech +6 (from +14)
> b+HK -2 oB (from 0)
> s.MP +7 oH (from +6)
> f+MP -6 oB (from -4), +1 oH (from 0)
> ex FB +2 oB (from -1) both normal and VT
> s.HP 8f SU (from 7f)
> c.HK 8f SU (from 7f) (thanks /u/StarlessMirage )
> ...


Source : https://www.reddit.com/r/StreetFight...es_megathread/

----------


## Mjoln

Rumeur du jour bonjour :



- - - Mise à jour - - -

Et un petit changement appréciable de Dictateur, la boule fait desormais toute la longueur du stage : 





- - - Mise à jour - - -

Et les propriétés du stomp et de son follow up ont changé :

----------


## yodaxy

Laura  ::wub::  Le V-skill qui fait combo  ::o: 

Edit : Un autre





Monstrueux.

Edit 2 :





Mais elle est devenue complètement pétée en fait  ::XD::

----------


## Kamikaze

L'équilibrage data miné a vraiment l'air très très bon franchement, du boulot bien pensé, j'espère que ça sera dans la version finale tout ce que j'ai vu tourner

----------


## Mjoln

Han comment c'est sale !  ::o:  :

----------


## Ouro

Avec la source https://www.reddit.com/r/StreetFight...at_still_dont/  ::XD:: 

Urien a l'air très très fort maintenant.

----------


## Seb Ryu 84

L'est pas bo le rachido ?  :^_^:

----------


## Rom1

Dans l'optique de devenir rang Super Gold, j'ai relancé le Ranked !

Bilan : Ultra Silver  ::ninja::

----------


## Mjoln

Attends mardi pour le ranked. Tout le monde va jouer Akuma en oubliant qu'il a une barre de vie en mousse. Et BAM.

----------


## Supergounou

Wâ, des icônes pour indiquer si on est un régulier ou un ragequiteur, Capcom sort le grand jeu!

----------


## Kamikaze

Plus de Dhalsim en tournoi je dis oui

----------


## LeChameauFou

du coup si maj, les combos du mode défis ne sont plus à jour ? Ils sont ajustés par rapport à la maj ?

----------


## Kamikaze

Faut voir, dans SF4 ils avaient fait le choix de faire un mode défi legacy et d'en mettre un autre à jour par exemple

----------


## Vorshakaar

> Qui c'est qui va être prêt Day one ?


Ou D 1 + X jour de ban  ::ninja:: 

D'ailleurs, ils avaient dit qu'ils supprimeraient les comptes des mecs qui cheat, du moins au moment du FM gate  ::trollface:: .


Q dans les rumeurs, ce serait sympa. Bon par-contre, la donzelle au sabre ne me dit rien  ::huh::  .

----------


## Kamikaze

C'est la doll du mode story sac

----------


## Yoggsothoth

> Ou D 1 + X jour de ban 
> 
> D'ailleurs, ils avaient dit qu'ils supprimeraient les comptes des mecs qui cheat, du moins au moment du FM gate .
> 
> 
> Q dans les rumeurs, ce serait sympa. Bon par-contre, la donzelle au sabre ne me dit rien  .


Boarf je le fait Offline, puis bon même pas peur !

----------


## Vorshakaar

> C'est la doll du mode story sac


Respecte tes ainés kiddo  :tired: 

Je bouffe de l'ultra platine au p'tit dej' avec mon bol de Grosquik.

----------


## Kamikaze

Tu peux dire adieu à tes chocomax à la récré

----------


## Yoggsothoth

'Tain mais Gouki est mortel ! Tu peux après un Crush counter HK dans le coin, Stand HP, V-trigger, Arrière HP 1hit to Dragon HP 2 hits to CA et repêcher après la CA avec dragon HP, 3 hit de plus . 
C'est surtout pour plus de Stun et recharger sa barre car un poil moins de dégâts que :

Crush counter HK, Stand HP V-trigger, HK-HK stand MP tatsu LK, Dragon HP 2 hit Et CA .A cause du nombre de hits dans le combo, pas de repêchage possible mais 501 de DMG contre 480 dans l'autre.

Sinon son Demon flip K est pas top, c'est pas DU TOUT celui de SF4, je ne sais pas quoi en pensé surtout que tu peux ouvrir que sur LP .
Par contre la version EX ! Passe en combo sur tout et tu peux choisir la distance une fois en l'air .
Genre retomber derrière pour setup  ::rolleyes:: 

Il a aussi la possibilité de faire Bas HP, Stand HP-HP 2 hits, (comme son HK si tu appuies deux fois, pas comme SF4 ) V-trigger ( très tôt sur le deuxième hits ) Dragon HP to CA, ça arrache aussi bien, genre 480 et c'est assez facile .

Son HP est assez ouf, arrière HP a 2 Hits ,le premier est cancelable par un coup spé, et envoie en l'air et fait Anti air .Tu peux donc mixé avec un Stand HP cancel to Démon flip ou cancel avec son Vskill ! que tu peux lui aussi cancel avec le Vtrigger  ::lol:: 

Stand HP peut faire 2 Hits également si on refait HP, comme le HK donc .
Bas HP est combotable avec son Stand HP . 

Avant HP est étrange, c'est le coup qui "descend du ciel" , tu peux le combo avec LP, Tatsu LK, Dragon to CA genre .Mais je vois bien des Setup du live genre, saut cross up, qui touche ou pas, avant HP donc et :

Si il touche en Counter tu peux le Vtrigger et faire très mal derrière .
Si il touche en combo "classique" ,Stand Lp ,Tastu Lk et Dragon to CA .
Si il est gardé, tu est assez loin pour ne pas te faire punir, ou plutôt il repousse assez pour être difficile à réagir contre.

Il a 2 Cross Up, le LK à la Ryu et le MK qui est super ambiguë! un peu comme son Saut HK dans Sf 4 ::): 

Son Stand MP touche super loin et combo très facilement, comme son Stand MK qui touche moins loin mais est tout aussi efficace .

bon je dévoile pas tout, j'en garde sous le pied pour la sortie .

----------


## SuicideSnake

J'ai regardé les changements pour Juri et Cammy.

J'ai pleuré de joie  :Emo:

----------


## Vriurk

Vous enflammez pas trop quand même je rappelle que toutes les infos sont basées sur un patch béta qui n'était pas censé être publique, d'un build vieux de l'on sait pas quand.

----------


## Zaltman

> Vous enflammez pas trop quand même je rappelle que toutes les infos sont basées sur un patch béta qui n'était pas censé être publique, d'un build vieux de l'on sait pas quand.


Une version béta est-elle une version définitive?

Vous avez 4 heures.  ::trollface::

----------


## Kamikaze

Putain Dieminion sort un Fang qui fait plaaaaisir 

https://www.twitch.tv/teamsp00ky

----------


## Mjoln

> Tu peux dire adieu à tes chocomax à la récré


Je valide cette vanne \o/

----------


## Mr Thy

Si la régénération de la vie barre grise est aussi lente qu'on le dis, je crois que je vais m'amuser avec Bison.

Et un target combo qui combote. Mais où va le monde.

----------


## Hige

Je veux un titre Fuck Bison sur SF5  :tired:

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Tiens je voulais faire une vidéo, du coup pas la peine

----------


## Mjoln

De la mousse, je vous dis...

----------


## Mr Thy

Quoi, tu voulais qu'on lui donne la vie/stun de Gief en plus?

----------


## Mjoln

Nan, je l'ai posté exclusivement pour troller Yog :D

----------


## Mr Thy

Tant qu'on lui donne pas un costume de cocho... chauve-souris, c'est ok.

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Oui j'avais essayé égalent avec Urien, 100% aussi .

----------


## Hige

J'achète  ::o:

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Non mais toi avec Juri, c'est les Feux de l'amour !

----------


## Hige

Que veux-tu, c'est le premier amour  :Emo: 

Bon par contre, j'ai entendu que l'overhead de Karin en V-Trigger deviendrait safe. Miam.

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Cadeau Mjoln  :;):

----------


## Mr Thy

Y a que chez moi où de temps en temps, sur Eventhubs, y'a une musique (pourrie d'ailleurs) qui commence à jouer en fond?

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Moi j'ai pas ça mais j'ai Ublock Origin .

----------


## Vorshakaar

D'ailleurs, aucuns changements annoncés pour Freebuki ?

----------


## Hige

> Y a que chez moi où de temps en temps, sur Eventhubs, y'a une musique (pourrie d'ailleurs) qui commence à jouer en fond?


Nan, j'ai ça aussi.

----------


## Mr Thy

> Moi j'ai pas ça mais j'ai Ublock Origin .


Moi aussi. Et sur Palemoon Adblock Plus, mais ça passe quand même.

- - - Updated - - -




> D'ailleurs, aucuns changements annoncés pour Freebuki ?


V-trig 2 barres...








Voila voila.

----------


## Vorshakaar

Sérieux ?!  ::o: 

Ca va bomber à mort  :Bave:  .

----------


## Hige

> D'ailleurs, aucuns changements annoncés pour Freebuki ?


Plus de hitsun sur le smk pour confirm ( tu peux mettre dragon mille ans après ) ou mettre smp : https://gfycat.com/WaterloggedDefensiveAlpinegoat

Sinon ici : https://docs.google.com/document/d/1...o_pDxXkVI1Wec/

Et pour ce que j'ai trouvé de Karin, le slk est à +2 en garde au lieu de +1 comme JWong chialait, son saut mp met en juggle ( comme... Juri sur SF4  ::o:  ) et l'overhead en v-trigger est bien safe.

----------


## Vorshakaar

> son saut mp met en juggle ( comme... Juri sur SF4  )


Choppage au dragon ex ou à l'oroshi à la retombée ?

Faut que je regarde de nouveau les combos de Freebuki, j'en ai oublié une paquet en jouant contre Zaltman.
[Edit]Ha chouette, un reload de kunaï ex  ::o:

----------


## Hige

> Choppage au dragon ex ou à l'oroshi à la retombée ?


Dragon ex CA sûr et certain. Faut pas que je puisse reset avec un normal, je fais déjà assez de devant-derrière comme ça  :tired:

----------


## Kamikaze

NuckleDu qui se fait torcher par un magnifique Birdie. Un perso trop oublié mais toujours aussi fort, qui n'a pourtant clairement pas le matchup contre Guile! Gros taff.

----------


## Mjoln

Tiens, on a pas parlé de Nash jusqu'ici. Mais ses changements sont aussi intéressants avec une utilisation du V-skill en target combo : st mk -> hk > V-skill  avec combo possible vers TP -> EX Sonic Scythe! Et c'est grave stylé. De façon générale, on dirait que le role du V-skill a été grandement amélioré (Juri, Dictateur, Nash...), comme dit dans cette vidéo.




Vivement demain  :Bave:

----------


## Kamikaze

Apparemment ce sera demain à 2 heures du mat' pour nous, donc plus un mercredi en vrai

----------


## Ouro

Et toujours rien de la part de capcom sur un éventuel patch note de la saison 2, rien de rien ... C'est dingue.

----------


## Kamikaze

Bah les patchs notes c'est le jour de la release pour la plupart des jeux non?

----------


## Ouro

Heu non du tout, il y a souvent des patch notes bien en avance. Parfois des modifications de dernières minutes aussi.

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Maintenance demain 17h / 1h .

----------


## Supergounou

J'avais pas fait attention, mais quand je vois Chun:

875 HP
s.LK hitbox not disjointed anymore. Hurtbox higher than hitbox ie not OP anti air anymore
s.HP -5 oB and (it feels like, but not sure on exact number) slower startup
VT duration ~11sec from 17

Je me dis qu'il est temps de changer de perso. Et encore, heureusement que je ne sais pas faire le combo spinning bird ni les airs legs, sinon j'aurais l'impression de jouer un autre perso.

----------


## Zaltman

> Apparemment ce sera demain à 2 heures du mat' pour nous, donc plus un mercredi en vrai


Comme ils envoyent généralement la maj peu après la coupure des serveurs, ça va être training mode demain soir.

----------


## Mjoln

> J'avais pas fait attention, mais quand je vois Chun:
> 
> 875 HP
> s.LK hitbox not disjointed anymore. Hurtbox higher than hitbox ie not OP anti air anymore
> s.HP -5 oB and (it feels like, but not sure on exact number) slower startup
> VT duration ~11sec from 17
> 
> Je me dis qu'il est temps de changer de perso. Et encore, heureusement que je ne sais pas faire le combo spinning bird ni les airs legs, sinon j'aurais l'impression de jouer un autre perso.


Mais quel chieur...

----------


## Kamikaze

Il a pas listé les buffs en plus! La mauvaise langue!

----------


## Supergounou

À part la choppe arrière qui donne un oki dans le coin, je vois pas trop de buff. Bon, à la limite, le clk cancelable, mais je capte pas trop l'utilité.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Mais quel chieur...


Je sais que tu l'aimes ma Chunli  ::P:

----------


## Mr Thy

> Je sais que tu l'aimes ma Chunli



 ::ninja::

----------


## Supergounou

Alors imagine si je ne peux même plus faire chp  :tired:

----------


## Hige

Thy il fait le malin parce que son mauwdit perso est buff de partout  :tired:

----------


## Ouro

Post sur capcom pour la Saison 2 : http://www.capcom-unity.com/harrison...reet-fighter-v

Le patch note est dans un lien pdf plus bas: http://www.capcom-unity.com/harrison...63b5cc08700035

92 pages  ::XD::

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Woah mais en fait les persos on tous été repensé de zéro ! c'est un nouveau jeu en faites  ::o:

----------


## Ouro

Pour *Karin* : 

Airborne Renge:
 Added new target combo, which can be activated by inputting Jumping MP to Jumping HP

Need voir ça !  ::o:

----------


## Hige

Tu vois le saut mp de Juri dans SF4 ? C'est pareil  ::o: 

Sinon tiré vite fait dans le pdf pour Karin :

Crouching MK: Shrunk upper hitbox

Crouching HK: Changed advantage on V-Trigger cancel from -7F to +4F (  :Bave:  )

L Mujinkyaku: Changed advantage on-block from -5F to -7F (  :tired:  )

Ex Dash : Changed projectile invincibility from active 6F-17F to 4F-17F

Guren Senha ( V-Trigger overhead ): Changed advantage on-block from -6F to -2F

----------


## Vriurk

92 putain de pages  ::mellow::

----------


## Mr Thy

> Thy il fait le malin parce que son mauwdit perso est buff de partout


C'est pas pour autant que je vais mieux jouer.

Edit :



> M.BISON
> Stun meter:
>  Changed from 950 to 100


J'espère qu'ils ont pas fait la même faute dans le code du jeu.  ::):

----------


## Zaltman

Le crlp de Gief qui passe de +5 à +4 en hit.  ::lol::  (ça ressemble a un nerf, mais en vrai c'est le plus gros buff du perso  ::wub:: )

----------


## Mjoln

Comment ça ?  ::huh::

----------


## Zaltman

> Comment ça ?


Le spd sortant en 5 frame (et ratant dans un hitstun), avec un crlp à +4 tu à un tick throw parfais sur le meilleur coup de gief.
Durant la saison 1 il fallait décaller le spd de présicement 1 frame pour arriver au même résultat, c'était un vrai one-frame, maintenant tu as juste à bourrer 360.

Tu perds seulement le combo crLp=>lk=>lariat mais se combo était seulement utile sur crlp counterhit en étant fort en confirm; et ça tombe bien il est toujours possible en counter.

----------


## Wahou

C'est la déception pour ne pas dire le désespoir.
Certes ils ont un peu buff les pokes de Dhalsim mais c'est vraiment la partie "pas drôle" du char, genre lecture et zoning sans vraiment de skill ou de folie...en plus ils ajoutent dessus des confirms improbables du style stand MP/HP to CA (on ne rigole pas sur l'inutilité de la chose... ::lol:: ).
Et là où ça craint c'est qu'ils ont nerf des trucs essentiels. Notamment ça : 
"Crouching LP:
 Rapid cancellable now only into Crouching LP"
Si je comprends bien on pourra plus faire cr. Lp/st. Lp/ Yoga flame Ex, ni cr. Lp/b. Mk/ M. Flame en counter... En gros le perso a déjà peu de confirms (rien en light to medium, rien en light to specials, sauf ex ou counter) et tu en enlèves, du coup le jeu au CaC va être encore plus douloureux. C'est plus simple maintenant tu as un combo par ouverture sans variation possible, youpi !  :tired: 
Sans compter le nerf du cr. Hp (qui du coup fera plus son taf de repoussoir relativement safe mid range) et du jump Hp (qui du coup va devenir totalement lisible en TP, qui est nerf en plus, pour bien faire les choses).
Ya que le Yoga Anvil (b. Hp) qui promet d'être un peu plus exploitable en meaty et en AA qui me paraît une réelle amélioration mais bon c'est pas le truc que tu tentes tous les quatre matins à la relevée.
En bref, je vois un nerf, pas un up, sur un perso déjà peu joué, et visiblement par aucun mec de chez Capcom...
Need new char.  ::cry::

----------


## Kamikaze

Je pige pas ton passage sur cr.LP wahou. Tu peux toujours link ca change rien, genre st lp ou st lk.

Cr.HP gagne une frame de start up cest pas la mort meme si je vois pas la logique derriere.

Pour le nerf du jump HP faudra voir en pratique ce que ca change, ca se trouve cest pareil au final.

Ya pas mal de buffs a cote et la grey life qui remonte moins vite peut bien servir Sim.

Franchement il a lair tout a fait ok. En truc interessant ya le back mp et la glissade mk, ca va le rendre vraiment fort au sol ca avec les quelques autres buffs et equilibrage global. Faudra voir ingame tout ca.

----------


## Supergounou

Tiens c'est rigolo, ils ont ajouté le piano input pour les 1000 pieds de Chun en plus de la manip qcf.

----------


## Wahou

Ben pour moi *rapidely cancelable only with* ça veut dire que tu peux link qu'avec cr. Lp. Mais j'ai ptêtre mal compris.

----------


## Supergounou

Je me demande si la différence n'est pas du genre "linker" =/= "bourrer". Comme dans SF4, tu pouvais pas bourrer 2 lights l'un après l'autre, il fallait respecter le bon timing pour que les coups links. Alors que dans SF5, la majorité des lights, tu peux les "bourrer", ils vont se cancel entre eux.

Du coup, pour Sim, et si ma théorie est bonne, tu pourras toujours bourrer clp clp clp mais par contre si tu veux inclure un slp ou un slk il faudra les linker, donc respecter le bon timing.

----------


## Zaltman

> Ben pour moi *rapidely cancelable only with* ça veut dire que tu peux link qu'avec cr. Lp. Mais j'ai ptêtre mal compris.


Tu peux combo sur un coup non cancelable (heureusement).

----------


## Kamikaze

Ouais ouais tu pourras toujours combo ca change rien. Le chain cancel cest que en hit ou block tu peux cancel un normal par un autre comme un target combo. Mais cest juste du quality of life, en pratique ya rarement un impact. En fait cest meme genant parfois le chain cancel car ca rend les frame trap relou a faire (decalage de lights), parfois ca donne de meilleure option select parfois de moins bonne, bref cest du détail.

Mais genre dans sf4 cest utile pour Abel le chain cancel du bas lp car ca permet d'os facilement avec ultra. Tappuies 2 fois sur bas lp et sil touche il se cancel en bas lp sinon lultra sort. Mais encore une fois cest du detail car meme sans ca tu peux faire l'os.

Jpense quon peut pas en dire des masses en voyant les patch notes faudra attendre davoir le jeu en main. Mais ca a lair vraiment bien pensé. Meme si ca a lair exhaustif des changements non listés metonnerait pas aussi.

Jaimerais bien une update technique pour les rooms en infini et le rematch en tournoi.

----------


## Seb Ryu 84

Bon ben voilà, je viens de lire la partie de Necalli du PDF  ::(: 

Il y a plus de nerfs que de buffs j'ai l'impression (surtout au début, ou j'ai cru rage quitter direct!) mais au final je ne pense pas que le gameplay ou les combos du perso changent beaucoup (corrigez moi si je me trompe). J'ai même l'impression que son combo punish (2HPxxstompMK>2MP>Disc) sera plus facile à exécuter (car moins de pushback) même s'il fera moins de dégâts ( ::cry:: ). Sinon, peut-être de nouveaux combos possibles (encore une fois grâce à la réduction du pushback de certains coups)?

Dans tous les cas, je ne suis pas trop "frame data" et je verrai ça en training.

Par contre, ils ont vite oublié leurs belles promesses de l'EVO 2015: "très peu de nerf surtout du buff" (second point de "character balance"), ça aurait rendu le jeu plus fun je trouve!

Et que dire de sa choppe spé qui passe de poings à pied  ::O: .... Ils ont refait l'animation j'espère! Parce qu'aux dernières nouvelles, le perso choppe bien avec les mains...  ::siffle:: 

Sinon, deux chtites questions:

1- Quand ils écrivent "Advantage changed _blabla_", est ce qu'on sait s'ils ont modifié le recovery ou le block/hit stun? (Si c'est le recovery qui est modifié, cela ne changerait donc pas les combo à base de cancel, non?)
2- Que veut dire "Changed to hit attack with projectile durability" (c'est pour son stomp)?

----------


## Kamikaze

Mais en vrai Necalli son seul nerf ca doit etre le st mp qui passe a 0 en block. Le reste cest aligné sur les autres persos (plus de dragon normal full invu). La manip de la choppe cest pour eviter de sortir dragon. Le projectile truc a priori ca veut dire que tu pourras stopper les projectiles avec le stomp qui prend des propriétés de projectile. Son stand mk et bas mk sont buffs, sa choppe spé fait plus mal. En vrai cest le meme perso.

----------


## LeChameauFou

la maj est opérationnelle/téléchargeable quand ?

----------


## Seb Ryu 84

ok merci pour les précisions. Je testerai ca ce soir (si on a de la chance et que la maj soit dispo rapidement en début de soirée).

Pour la choppe, je m'en doutais, car je la sors assez souvent lors d'un cross-up et où je veux faire dragon. Mais moi ça me servait bien du coup  :Cigare:

----------


## SquiZz

Cool les changements sur Laura !
La choppe speciale passe à 5 frames !
La choppe ex est invincible aux projectiles !

----------


## Rom1

> Cool les changements sur Laura !
> La choppe speciale passe à 5 frames !
> La choppe ex est invincible aux projectiles !


On peut juggler avec plus de trucs après le target 6HP-HP.

----------


## Ouro

> ok merci pour les précisions. Je testerai ca ce soir (si on a de la chance et que la maj soit dispo rapidement en début de soirée).
> 
> Pour la choppe, je m'en doutais, car je la sors assez souvent lors d'un cross-up et où je veux faire dragon. Mais moi ça me servait bien du coup


La maj c'est pas avant 2h du matin demain pour nous.. (5PM PDT)

----------


## yodaxy

> On peut juggler avec plus de trucs après le target 6HP-HP.


Et surtout son V-skill fait combo starter en V-Trigger maintenant  ::wub::

----------


## Zaltman

> La maj c'est pas avant 2h du matin demain pour nous.. (5PM PDT)


2h c'est le retour en ligne des serveurs; le patch sera mis en ligne plus tôt ouvrant  la possibilité de jouer offline dans la soirée.

----------


## Seb Ryu 84

> 2h c'est le retour en ligne des serveurs; le patch sera mis en ligne plus tôt ouvrant  la possibilité de jouer offline dans la soirée.


En effet, c'est ce qui se passe d'habitude mais ce n'est jamais officiel, c'est pour ça que j'espère qu'on aura de la chance...

----------


## Mr Thy

> Tiens c'est rigolo, ils ont ajouté le piano input pour les 1000 pieds de Chun en plus de la manip qcf.


Ouais, mais selon ceux qui avait joué à la PSX, la frame avantage est différente. Certains trucs peuvent comboter derrière la variation piano, pas après le qcf. Bon, ça peut-être à cause de la manip différente que l'exé est différente, mais y a eu pas mal d'echos de ce genre quand même.

Et tout le monde qui râle sur son perso. Attendez d'avoir joué avant d'avoir jugé. Inutile d'en faire des caisses. Pour autant, les trucs qui vous semblent énormes vont rien changer au gameplan du perso, et un truc qui vous semble insignifiant sur papier peuvent complètement changer la donne.

----------


## Rom1

> Et surtout son V-skill fait combo starter en V-Trigger maintenant


Yep aussi, va falloir retaffer tous les combos. 

Quand est ce qu'on te vois en ligne toi?

----------


## Yoggsothoth

En plus c'est surtout les noobs/sacs qui pleurent  ::ninja::

----------


## Supergounou

On a pas parlé de Cammy d'ailleurs, je pense me focaliser sur elle dorénavant  ::):

----------


## Kamikaze

5 personnages sur lannée ca parait carrément trop lent sinon. 1 persos tous les 2 mois?

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Sinon jai testé Birdie contre Zaltman hier et jai trop kiffé. Jvais le taffer, ya Fang qui me fait de loeil aussi. Plus je joue Vega plus je le trouve fumé, je me sens mal de lutiliser en match haha. Birdie est vénère egalement. Les buffs de Balrog ont lair cool aussi, mais beaucoup de trucs à tester surtout le TAP. Ya vraiment la masse de changements pour lui.

----------


## Mr Thy

Bah s'ils gèrent. Faut pas oublier que pendant la saison 1 c'était aussi 1 perso par mois (avec un trou en juin ou juillet pour le story mode). Et puis paf, perso pas prêt. Un perso tous les deux mois me semble viable. A moins qu'il font un truc genre, 3 perso au rythme de un par mois, un gros changement/patch/whatever mid-saison, et un deuxième bloc pour le reste des persos.

De toute façon, c'est Capcom, ça va râler.

Edit - Bon, Kami. A la longue, dit plutôt les persos que t'aimes pas, ça fera plus concis  ::):

----------


## LeChameauFou

après à titre comparatif Overwatch est sorti en mai et on est déjà à la 3 saison.

----------


## Yoggsothoth

> après à titre comparatif Overwatch est sorti en mai et on est déjà à la 3 saison.


Je vois pas le rapport du tout !?

----------


## Mr Thy

Ouais après, Google Chrome est sorti en 2008, on en est à la version 55. Ca veut rien dire.




> Ex Head Press (V-trigger) Changed to full invincibility to 1F-25F of animation


Je rêve où je vais avoir un truc pour m'échapper de la pression à la relevée (bon, c'est mode V-trigger, donc pas dirigeable donc gros risque, mais quand même)

----------


## Kamikaze

Jte prends au mot lol, ya aucun perso que je déteste mais yen a qui ont des outils et/ou des styles de jeu dont je suis pas hyper fan. Chun li et Nash sont toujours aussi forts en vrai. Faudrait juste que les joueurs comprennent quils ont accès a un projectile plus fort que le sonic boom et sen servent. Donc pour moi le truc à changer cest sonic boom HP et kikoken LP le reste jaime bien.

Laura et Bison chui pas hyper fan du style de jeu. Cest vraiment orienté phases préconstruites. Chui plus amateur de jeu de neutral.

----------


## Mr Thy

Ca me va. Les seul persos avec lesquels j'arrive à me démerder c'est Dicta et Boxeur (Gief/Guile/Dhalsim c'est juste pour le fun... des autres). Mais quand je rencontres des autres Dicta's, j'ai l'impression de jouer un autre perso pour être honnête. Je fais pas du tout la même chose qu'eux.

----------


## Minouche

:Mellow2:  :Mellow2: 


> Faudrait juste que les joueurs comprennent quils ont accès a un projectile plus fort que le sonic boom et sen servent.


Ah ouais? C'est quoi hein? C'est quoi?

----------


## Kamikaze

Ecoute bien Minouche, va en training, enregistre Nash qui fait Sonic Boom HP et immédiatement après EX Scythe. Essaye de sauter au dessus du sonic boom, essaye de le punir en restant au sol. Maintenant on imagine que le Nash, en plus de tout ca, se place a distance pas debile pour le faire. Tout ca pour dire que pour moi je vois pas de contre efficace au plan de jeu dun Nash qui naggresse que derriere un sonic boom. Pour moi tu peux pas perdre si tu joues Nash comme un Guile en gros. Pareil pour Chun et Kikoken LP. Si tu joues safe et te sers de ton projectile pour attaquer cest trop fort je trouve. Et jai passé vraiment pas mal de temps en training a tester ce bazar.

----------


## Minouche

Je m y colle des que je rentre. Comment il font en compétition si c est imparable?

Si je comprend bien il faut deja de la barre ex et finalement ca me fait penser à certaines phases particulières de persos autres qui me semblent tout aussi impunissables. 

Un ryu par exemple peut me contrer via une boule. Certes il punit pas mais il peut me feinter une attaque et punir mon ex scythe qui whiff par ex.

----------


## Zaltman

> Chui plus amateur de jeu de neutral.


J'ai vu hier soir, j'étais fou.  ::wacko:: 
Gros GG.

----------


## Kamikaze

Un peu long par ecrit mais en gros cest ton gros probleme en match. Tas pas vraiment de plan de jeu. La ce que je decrit cest juste un objectif de jeu grossier. Mais donc grosso merdo le sonic boom HP est une ressource gratuite (charge la barre, pas vraiment punissable) qui permet daggresser un avancant derriere. Tu peux punir les sauts avec bas mp aussi au dessus du boom. Ex Scythe cest loption la plus rapide. Toi tu joues a linstinct mais essaye detablir un plan de jeu centré sur le boom et tu comprendras mieux ce que tu vois en tournoi. Genre un contre au boom est de sauter preventivement, donc Nash doit varier et ne peut pas spammer boom. Il peut les feinter par exemple mais cela le force a rentrer un peu dans le jeu en neutral sans boom. Sauf que sil backdash il pourra boom donc ladversaire va aussi essayer de te coller, etc. Mais des quun sonic boom passe en gratte tu peux jouer le time over, je grossis le trait mais sonic boom permet douvrir la garde gratos et le seul contre est une esperance de gain sur un saut. Sonic boom petit risque moyenne reward, jump in gros risque grosse reward. Je trouve le risque du boom trop faible et la recompense trop grosse. Mieux vaut que je fasse une vid cest confus a lire jimagine

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Oui c'est très confus, surtout avec les fautes  ::ninja::  

Spoiler Alert! 


Remember moi et ma virgule folle...

----------


## Minouche

Je crois capter mais tu me prouveras que j ai tord en me démontant la tronche qd meme en live.

Sinon tu as parfaitement raison j ai pas de plan de jeu mais je sais pas faire autrement pour prendre du plaisir. Du coup j accepte plutôt bien les roustes que je me prend.

----------


## SquiZz

Ho ho !
https://twitter.com/Saunic/status/811246572994523136

----------


## Yoggsothoth

ça c'est top  ::o:

----------


## Zaltman

La maj ps4 est en ligne; ça ne devrait pas tarder sur steam.

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Juri qui devient un perso de Tekken  ::lol::

----------


## Rom1

> Ho ho !
> https://twitter.com/Saunic/status/811246572994523136


La violence  :Bave:  !

----------


## Kamikaze

> Oui c'est très confus, surtout avec les fautes  
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> Remember moi et ma virgule folle...


Ouais ouais, laisse tomber quand j'écris depuis mon tel c'est la berezina, j'essaye même plus de corriger le bordel.




> Je crois capter mais tu me prouveras que j ai tord en me démontant la tronche qd meme en live.
> 
> Sinon tu as parfaitement raison j ai pas de plan de jeu mais je sais pas faire autrement pour prendre du plaisir. Du coup j accepte plutôt bien les roustes que je me prend.


Oui oui complètement d'accord t'inquiètes pas à ce niveau. Pour moi aussi le plaisir de jeu prime avant tout et je joue rarement le plan de jeu parfait d'un perso donné, j'aime bien exprimer mon staïle.

Pour le EX Scythe je sous entendais en punition du saut pour éviter le sonic boom, mais à l'occasion je prendrais Nash contre toi pour te montrer le plan de jeu que je trouve un peu abusé avec lui.

----------


## Critias

Le SFV - Season 2 Character Pass est sorti sur Steam à 29,99€.

Le Season 1 Character Pass est passé à 19,99€.

Mais les serveurs Capcom sont down jusqu'à 2h du mat.  ::'(:

----------


## Kamikaze

La 2.00 télécharge chez moi!!! Lancez le jeu  ::lol::   ::lol::

----------


## Critias

Sans rien télécharger depuis Steam? Je pensais qu'ils allaient modifierer les fichiers .pak

----------


## Kamikaze

Ah merde c'était trop rapide, je suis en 2.00 mais je pense pas que y'ait l'update  :tired: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Ouais ça doit juste être un pré loading ingame, va falloir attendre demain pour le patch du coup jpense

----------


## Mr Thy

Uhuh. Comment se la péter, pour péter tout le rester après.
https://clips.twitch.tv/bifuteki/OddGrasshopperCmonBruh

----------


## Vorshakaar

> Et tout le monde qui râle sur son perso.


Ha non, perso, les modifs d'Ibuki me vont. Elle gagne du positif en block ou en hit sur certains coups, la réduction des dommages de projection touche un peu tout le monde mais le chargement ex de Kunaï, y'a bon  ::lol::  .
Bon, j'ai pas vu le changement de barre de vtrigger de trois à deux.

----------


## Supergounou

Tiens j'avais pas vu, possibilité de charger HP pour sortir l'overhead de Necalli. Je me demande à quoi ça peut servir, peut-être disque si CC?

----------


## Kamikaze

De base y'a des combo sur l'overhead crush counter de Necalli me semble, chargé il devient positif en block et encore plus positif en hit/crush counter

----------


## Supergounou

Ah ok j'avais mal compris, je pensais que c'était une autre manip' pour sortir le même coup. Sinon ouais, y a déjà des combos dans la version 1, mais faut vraiment être cac pour les faire et faire un petit pas avant de balancer la sauce, timing précis j'arrive pas!

----------


## Claiy

Il y a son coup à charge qui est maintenant Safe à bonne distance (en Guard) en v-trigger au neccalli.
C'est comme le coup de Boxeur.

Ps : Enfin à part les 3f et la super de Zangief quoi ...

----------


## Seb Ryu 84

> Mieux vaut que je fasse une vid cest confus a lire jimagine


Ouais!!!!! Plus de vidéos steup!




> Mais je sais pas faire autrement pour prendre du plaisir. Du coup j accepte plutôt bien les roustes que je me prend.


Entièrement d'accord! Je prends moins de plaisir quand j'essaye de jouer la gagne (le matchup) parce que du coup j'ai l'impression que tout est écrit dans le marbre ("genre contre tel perso tu joue comme ça". Je préfère jouer instinctivement c'est beaucoup plus fun. Par contre, je veux bien croire que ça dépend contre qui on joue également et que même en appliquant le matchup, l'adaptation au joueur d'en face faire que le jeu varie toujours. Mais bon, ça reste un jeu et on est la pour rigoler non?  ::happy2::  Donc pas de prise de tête et je rentre dans le lard... même si je me prend une rouste...

----------


## Kamikaze

- - - Mise à jour - - -

----------


## Supergounou

Ah ouais tout ça!  ::O:

----------


## Seb Ryu 84

> - - - Mise à jour - - -


Cool! Vais tester ça tout de suite en attendant la MAJ! ... ou pas... je vais attendre la MAJ en fait au vu des modifications, ça risque de ne plus être trop d'actualité...

----------


## yodaxy

> Yep aussi, va falloir retaffer tous les combos. 
> 
> Quand est ce qu'on te vois en ligne toi?


J'avoue que je suis plus sur d'autres jeux en ce moment, depuis que je suis passé Silver bizarrement  ::ninja:: 

Mais je fais quand même les missions quand les nouvelles sont disponibles  ::P:

----------


## Ouro

::o:

----------


## Kamikaze

Si c'est bien ça dans la saison 2 (par opposition à la beta leak) c'est typiquement le genre de truc qu'on peut louper en regardant juste les patch notes.

Dans les patch notes le Thunder Kick de Ken est indiqué à +2 seulement (donc pas de combo) mais c'est sûrement +2 sur un adversaire debout, accroupi le coup touche plus tard et on gagne +1 frame et on peut combo un 3 frame.

Exactement comme Abel et Ryu dans SF4

----------


## Mr Thy

https://clips.twitch.tv/nycfurby/Exc...tenGrammarKing

Dhalsim pouvait V-skill après Gale ex dans la S1? C'est pas marqué dans le gros PDF...

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Ce sera surement écrit dans la Maj de l'Update  ::ninja::

----------


## Mr Thy

Eeeet y a déjà quelqu'un qui à trouvé qu'on peut cancel plusieures fois (bon, faut de la barre mais bon):

----------


## yodaxy

Dans le PDF, à propos de Mika :



> V-Skill - Mic Performance:
>  You don't lose power up effect even if you get by opponent


Plutôt cool ça ! Dommage qu'on puisse pas les cumuler pendant le match  ::ninja::

----------


## Zaltman

La maj steam est là, 9.7Gb la garce.

----------


## Kamikaze

'Tain je vois les vidéos qui pleuvent un peu partout, ça a l'air très très stylé tout ce que je vois, plein de nouvelles possibilités pour les persos

Ça donne trop envie de doser, demain je colle le game

----------


## Critias

> La maj steam est là, 9.7Gb la garce.


Ça ressemble plus à ce que j'attendais avec un update sur Unreal Engine 4: on doit se re-télécharger tous les .pak  ::trollface::

----------


## Critias

Et 2 jeux de plus dans la wishlist Steam: 





 :;): 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

 19,99€




> Célébrez les Fêtes grâce à ce pack festif, qui contient les 6 costumes des Fêtes ainsi que le décor Holiday New York. Ce contenu spécial ne sera offert que pour une durée limitée, soit jusqu'au 17 janvier, alors assurez-vous de vous le procurer avant qu'il ne soit trop tard.


mouais  :ouaiouai:

----------


## Yoggsothoth

C'est déjà plus lisible .

*Urien* : Increased vitality 1000⇒1025

- *Crouching MP* *Expanded* the distance of *pushback* on hit  ::P: 


- *Crouching MK*	①Advantage on hit has been changed +1F⇒+4F
                        ②Advantage on guard has been changed -2F⇒+2F

-*Crouching HP*	①Hitbox activation has been changed 8F⇒7F
                        ②The effect for the first hit in the air has changed from airborne recover damage to knockback damage.
                         ※Changed so that the there is* juggle potential when 2 hits hit in air*.

-*V Trigger - Aegis Reflector*	 Increased damage from 10×3⇒20×3   ::rolleyes:: 

J'ai mis que les trucs buffé qui me parle pas mal  ::lol:: 

*Edit* : J'ai oublié le meilleur 

-*Jumping LP*	① Expanded the hit box backwards, and added in *cross-up* confirm.

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Serveurs en ligne !

----------


## Vorshakaar

Ouf, j'ai eu peur, l'honneur de capcom est sauf :



Bon, ils corrigeront ça pour la saison 3  ::trollface::  .

[Edit]A mettre de côté au cas ou



Ha, et second patch de 5.5 gb, ils ont oubliés quoi ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Critias

> Ha, et second patch de 5.5 gb, ils ont oubliés quoi ?


L'update du DLC "A Shadow Falls"...  :haha: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Les mods de costumes/personnages ne marchent plus, Capcom a changé tous les noms de fichiers/dossiers comme ils étaient pendant la beta avant que le jeu sorte...  :Facepalm:

----------


## Wahou

Stylé la lévitation infinie, quant à l'utilité comme tu as un KD sur le gale ex je vois pas trop mais à l'usage ça doit berner. Mais surtout, mon perso vole !  ::trollface::

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Bon je me suis pris le season pass et je vois que le costume de Gouki classique n'est pas dedans !? Funk ze world !

----------


## Ouro

Sérieux ? La carotte !  ::XD::

----------


## Yoggsothoth

4 Euros le costume  :Facepalm:

----------


## yodaxy

> Bon je me suis pris le season pass et je vois que le costume de Gouki classique n'est pas dedans !? Funk ze world !


Yep, y a que le costume premium pour les persos dans le SP, pas la version old school. Ni les stages d'ailleurs.

Sinon j'ai testé Laura, ses changements sont subtils mais sympa. Par contre faire un combo en commençant avec le vskill n'est possible qu'en counter ou en meaty, dommage  ::(:

----------


## Kamikaze

Ah bon jai cru lire quon pouvait combo derriere loverhead peut etre quen v trigger

----------


## yodaxy

Nope, ça ne fonctionne pas, même en V-trigger. Ni avec MP, ni LP (son 3 frames). Dans le combo que je montrais il y a quelques pages, le Vskill touche en meaty c'est pour ça qu'il y a combo avec MP derrière.

----------


## Kamikaze

Ouais +2 en normal mais +3 en vtrigger

----------


## Yoggsothoth

'Tain le défi 10 de Gouki est chaud, c'est super hard de faire le stand MK - Vskill K to ⤴ K - ⤴ LP , j'en chie pas mal .

----------


## Seb Ryu 84

> Bon je me suis pris le season pass et je vois que le costume de Gouki classique n'est pas dedans !? Funk ze world !


 :haha:

----------


## Rom1

> 'Tain le défi 10 de Gouki est chaud, c'est super hard de faire le stand MK - Vskill K to ⤴ K - ⤴ LP , j'en chie pas mal .


Je galère avec le 6...

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

> Et 2 jeux de plus dans la wishlist Steam: 
> 
> http://cdn.akamai.steamstatic.com/st...190/header.jpg
> 
> http://cdn.akamai.steamstatic.com/st...840/header.jpg


C'est moi, ou la cinématique d'Infinite a l'air splendide mais l'autre est absolument hideuse ?  ::huh::

----------


## Kamikaze

Chui en train de faire les survies en mode normal qui me restaient pour pouvoir me payer Akuma en FM, le Lariat de Zangief est devenu super à utiliser, tu vas adorer Dahu.

----------


## LeChameauFou

Gouki c'est pas un shoto facile en fait. technique mais au pad c'est l'enfer. Cr.lk, L.tatsu, shoryu je le foire souvent. Mon pad enregistre un hadoken ou une super.

----------


## Yoggsothoth

> Gouki c'est pas un shoto facile en fait. technique mais au pad c'est l'enfer.* Cr.lk, L.tatsu, shoryu* je le foire souvent. Mon pad enregistre un hadoken ou une super.



Sérieusement ! c'est le plus simple .

Sinon oui je suis d'accord, le perso demande vraiment d'être précis dans ses manip', mais il est aussi très puissant, ce qui compense .
Du coup le fameux Dicton " Sans maitrise, la puissance n'est rien" lui est vraiment adapté !

----------


## Vorshakaar

C'est nouveau chez les canards, en particulier un, d'envoyer balader (et je suis poli) les joueurs "parceke té bronzze trololol"  :tired:  ?

----------


## Yoggsothoth



----------


## Vorshakaar

Non, mais ça fait la deuxième fois qu'il me fait le coup et j'aimerais bien qu'il se justifie avec autre chose que rang supérieur = joueur supérieur.

----------


## Supergounou

:Popcorn: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Non en vrai, ça ne se fait pas. T'aurais au moins pu trouver une excuse Kami  ::ninja::

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Mais c'est qui ? "Les Français veulent savoir !"
Bon les Belges aussi en fait .

----------


## Le Dahu

Oui c'est pas très sympa, on trouve toujours de tout malheureusement dans une communautés (j'ai encore un mauvais souvenir d'un canard qui insulter tout le monde sur le mumble de Dota)  

Sinon j'aime beaucoup le nouveau zangief, tu as raison kami son lariat est super, il wiff plus  ::wub::  

L’absorbions des boules est vraiment cool aussi  :B):

----------


## Rom1

> Non, mais ça fait la deuxième fois qu'il me fait le coup et j'aimerais bien qu'il se justifie avec autre chose que rang supérieur = joueur supérieur.


Viens mon Vorshounet, on jouera ensemble  :Emo: 

Je jouerai Akuma et tu me stunneras en 2 combos avec Laura S2  :Emo:

----------


## Mr Thy

ATTENTION!

Je suis rentré à la maison.








Stou  ::ninja::

----------


## LeChameauFou

Je loupais moins ça sur USF4 avec evil ryu.

----------


## Hige

> C'est nouveau chez les canards, en particulier un, d'envoyer balader (et je suis poli) les joueurs "parceke té bronzze trololol"  ?


Des noms !

----------


## SquiZz

est-ce que le support du Dpad permet de jouer directement avec un stick ps3?

----------


## Vorshakaar

Je me rappelle que mon stick PS 3 fonctionnait sur USF 4 mais pas sur SF 5 post support Dinput. Je ne peux pas être plus précis  ::ninja::  .

----------


## Kamikaze

Bon Vorsh qui est ce canard en question la balance, t'en as trop dit

----------


## Vorshakaar

Comme je le disais à Hige, vous allez savoir quand il va se pointer sur le topic  :tired:  .

Parce que venir me chopper sur steam, créer le lobby ingame, m’envoyer l'invit pour me jeter illico du salon sans faire aucuns matchs sous prétexte qu'avec l'écart de rang, il va me casser en deux ...

----------


## Mr Thy

> 'Tain le défi 10 de Gouki est chaud, c'est super hard de faire le stand MK - Vskill K to ⤴ K - ⤴ LP , j'en chie pas mal .


Je crois que j'ai trouvé le truc. En gros tu fais MK, V-Skill+K, mais tu buffer le hcf dans l'appui du mp+mk. Tu reste appuyé un poil plus longtemps sur le K (genre tu tapotes pas mais tu le tiens enfoncé un chouilla), le demon flip sortira quasi toujours en negative edge. Après, boule aérienne, dragon, super, ça sort fastoche.

- - - Updated - - -




> Comme je le disais à Hige, vous allez savoir quand il va se pointer sur le topic  .
> 
> Parce que venir me chopper sur steam, créer le lobby ingame, m’envoyer l'invit pour me jeter illico du salon sans faire aucuns matchs sous prétexte qu'avec l'écart de rang, il va me casser en deux ...


Mais c'est complètement con!

De un, et alors? On joue pour s'amuser. On est entre potes bordel.
Et de deux, depuis quand le rang veut dire qq chose. Je peux faire suer des platinums si je veux, déjà quand j'étais silver.

----------


## SquiZz

Youhou, ça marche!!
directement il détecte le stick, on configure et roulez jeunesse! J'ai l'impression d'avoir gagné en réactivité d'ailleurs (nouveau PC aussi à voir lequel est à l'origine de tout cela)

----------


## Hige

J'suis second dans la Topangcoin en étant Silver, keskia  :tired:

----------


## Supergounou

Aller Tyler, sort de ta cachette, on t'a tous reconnu  :tired:

----------


## Le Dahu

Dite j'ai une manette xbox one qui se déconnecte quand je joue sans prévenir. Une idée de quoi c'est dû ?

----------


## Supergounou

Manette à fil? Trouve toi un adaptateur sans fil, c'est de la merde leur port.

----------


## yodaxy

> Dite j'ai une manette xbox one qui se déconnecte quand je joue sans prévenir. Une idée de quoi c'est dû ?


Un faux contact dans le filou la prise ? Ça arrive souvent avec le micro USB.

----------


## Mr Thy

> Dite j'ai une manette xbox one qui se déconnecte quand je joue sans prévenir. Une idée de quoi c'est dû ?


Ben faut prévenir la manette avant que tu joues alors.  ::ninja:: 







Je sors....

Nan sérieux, y a des gens qui se plaignent qu'ils n'arrivent plus à naviguer les menus à certains moments. Peut-être une merde avec le nouveau Direct Input?

----------


## Yoggsothoth

> Je crois que j'ai trouvé le truc. En gros tu fais MK, V-Skill+K, mais tu buffer le hcf dans l'appui du mp+mk. Tu reste appuyé un poil plus longtemps sur le K (genre tu tapotes pas mais tu le tiens enfoncé un chouilla), le demon flip sortira quasi toujours en negative edge. Après, boule aérienne, dragon, super, ça sort fastoche.


Oui j'ai pigé le move aussi, mais c'est sur la boule où je bloquais .

----------


## Le Dahu

Merci pour les réponses, le problème date de quelques jours avant la maj  ::sad:: 

Ps: Thy ton gag ma bien fait marrer quand même  :;): 

Edit: il suffisait juste de faire la mise a jours pour la manette :con:

----------


## Kamikaze

Ah putain Le Dahu désolé de te l'apprendre mais j'ai bien peur que ce soit le même problème que j'ai eu un jour...

C'est un problème de connexion, si tu touilles ta fiche USB tu verras que ça revient, ma manette XBOX One a claqué comme ça, connectique de merde...

----------


## Zaltman

Et pendant ce temps je suis encore en train de télécharger la maj avec mon adsl de campagnard...  ::'(: 

Faute de pouvoir jouer ce soir, j'en est profité pour bricoler mon stick, mon levier LS-32 seimitsu donnant des signes de faiblesses (il à mangé trop de 720 bourrés il prenait du jeu, ça commençait à me pourrir les dash) je l'ai remplacé par un LS-55 de la même marque.

Le stick est nickel, plus ferme que le sanwa avec un débattement très court et une bonne hauteur de poignée (seul défaut du LS-32, un peu trop court même pour mes petites mains).
Par contre attention la seule version que j'ai trouvé équipé de connecteurs 5 broches de base est fournie avec une petite plaque de fixation carrée ne s'adaptant pas sur les stick madcatz, j'ai résolu le problème en collant cette plaque à la super glue sur celle prélevée de mon LS-32 avant de visser le tout (ça fait sagouin dit comme ça, mais en contact métal/métal sur une surface lisse et étendue la cyanoacrylate supporte vraiment des tonnes).

----------


## Le Dahu

arg j’espère pas, je l'ai acheter il y a un mois. Je vient de télécharger le programme Xbox accessoire et c'est en train de me faire une mise a jours pour la manette. J’espère que c'est ça

----------


## Supergounou

Le port usb de la manette, c'est de la grosse merde, le mien a lâché 15j après que je l'ai acheté (+ une mini chute). J'ai dû me résigner à acheter un dongle sans fil (20€), depuis pas de soucis d'autant que 2 piles 1.5V tiennent plus de 30h. Faut juste penser à l'éteindre quand tu ne t'en sers pas.

----------


## SquiZz

> Et pendant ce temps je suis encore en train de télécharger la maj avec mon adsl de campagnard... 
> 
> Faute de pouvoir jouer ce soir, j'en est profité pour bricoler mon stick, mon levier LS-32 seimitsu donnant des signes de faiblesses (il à mangé trop de 720 bourrés il prenait du jeu, ça commençait à me pourrir les dash) je l'ai remplacé par un LS-55 de la même marque.
> 
> Le stick est nickel, plus ferme que le sanwa avec un débattement très court et une bonne hauteur de poignée (seul défaut du LS-32, un peu trop court même pour mes petites mains).
> Par contre attention la seule version que j'ai trouvé équipé de connecteurs 5 broches de base est fournie avec une petite plaque de fixation carrée ne s'adaptant pas sur les stick madcatz, j'ai résolu le problème en collant cette plaque à la super glue sur celle prélevée de mon LS-32 avant de visser le tout (ça fait sagouin dit comme ça, mais en contact métal/métal sur une surface lisse et étendue la cyanoacrylate supporte vraiment des tonnes).


Ha dommage, je suis passe a un seimitsu (ls-56 je crois) et il etait plug en play sur le TE!

J'aime beaucoup ces changements de SF5 V2

----------


## Rom1

> Comme je le disais à Hige, vous allez savoir quand il va se pointer sur le topic  .


Bah vas y réponds au moins quand on te propose de jouer aussi  :tired:  



Tarba de bronze  ::ninja::

----------


## Mr Thy

> Ps: Thy ton gag ma bien fait marrer quand même


J'ai pas pu résister haha.




> Et pendant ce temps je suis encore en train de télécharger la maj avec mon adsl de campagnard... 
> 
> Faute de pouvoir jouer ce soir, j'en est profité pour bricoler mon stick, mon levier LS-32 seimitsu donnant des signes de faiblesses (il à mangé trop de 720 bourrés il prenait du jeu, ça commençait à me pourrir les dash) je l'ai remplacé par un LS-55 de la même marque.
> 
> Le stick est nickel, plus ferme que le sanwa avec un débattement très court et une bonne hauteur de poignée (seul défaut du LS-32, un peu trop court même pour mes petites mains).
> Par contre attention la seule version que j'ai trouvé équipé de connecteurs 5 broches de base est fournie avec une petite plaque de fixation carrée ne s'adaptant pas sur les stick madcatz, j'ai résolu le problème en collant cette plaque à la super glue sur celle prélevée de mon LS-32 avant de visser le tout (ça fait sagouin dit comme ça, mais en contact métal/métal sur une surface lisse et étendue la cyanoacrylate supporte vraiment des tonnes).


Ouais, font chier avec leur trouzemille plaques de fixation. La plaque P-40 est généralement la plus flexible. La plaque MS est typiquement celle spécifique pour les Madcatz. Mais bon, si ça colle, ça colle.

----------


## LeChameauFou

En fait ce Gouki il aurait bien sa place dans Divekick

----------


## Vorshakaar

> Bah vas y réponds au moins quand on te propose de jouer aussi


J'ai rien eu sur steam  :tired:  .




> Tarba de bronze


J'suis ultra-diamond dans ma tête  ::ninja::  .

----------


## Kamikaze

Ouais en vrai un topic dédié pour les bronzes ça serait pas mal, c'est sûrement des gens très bien mais s'ils pouvaient rester entre eux et éviter de venir chez nous ça serait mieux

----------


## Rom1

> J'ai rien eu sur steam  .


J'parlais ici. 

Sont relous ces bronzes, déjà qu'ils savent pas jouer, si en plus ils savent pas lire...

----------


## Kamikaze

Putain de bronzes

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Bon j'ai fait le trial Facile d'Urien, le normal de Necalli, Birdie et Zangief et j'ai pu me payer Gouki comme un sale bronze pauvre

Me reste plus que 70 FM, on va voir si je peux faire toute la saison sans lâcher un rond

----------


## Kamikaze

Ah bah rien qu'en faisant son mode story et ses défis je me suis fait 18k boules.

Si je rajoute à ça ses modes survies je devrais me mettre bien pour le prochain perso

----------


## Vorshakaar

> Bon j'ai fait le trial Facile d'Urien, le normal de Necalli, Birdie et Zangief et j'ai pu me payer Gouki comme un sale bronze pauvre




Je suis bronze mais j'ai de la FM  :Indeed:  .

----------


## Kamikaze

Confiture, cochon, on connait la suite

----------


## Mr Thy

Rah le pushback est plus gros sur le lk, je vais devoir m'habituer à ne plus faire bas lp,  lk,  lk,  scissor lk sur un crossup. Dommage,  vais devoir repasser sur mp,  bas mp, boule/inferno qui fait plus mal. 

Sinon le target combo qui fait combo,  miam. Whiff punish avec mp,  confirm target. Ça laisse à +2. Chope arrièrre derrière (qui bouffe les 3f). Qui fait meaty nature derrière avec psycho axe (sur relevée rapide). Ce qui laisse à +7, donc link mp retarget,  et on recommence... Après 2 ou 3 fois les mecs ont tendance à comprendre et déchopent. Tiens cr mp gagne... 

Les gars, je crois que j'ai un mixup puissant  :Bave:

----------


## Seb Ryu 84

> Envoyé par Yoggsothoth
> 
> 
> 'Tain le défi 10 de Gouki est chaud, c'est super hard de faire le stand MK - Vskill K to ⤴ K - ⤴ LP , j'en chie pas mal .
> 
> 
> Je galère avec le 6...


Je n'ai pas encore tenté le 10 (il ne me reste plus que lui). Mais j'ai surtout galéré sur le 7!!! J'ai du passer au stick arcade pour le réussir! C'est chaud de faire le 236EX (boule dans les airs) juste après le saut (sinon on est trop haut et la boule whiffe)...

----------


## Hige

> Rah le pushback est plus gros sur le lk, je vais devoir m'habituer à ne plus faire bas lp,  lk,  lk,  scissor lk sur un crossup. Dommage,  vais devoir repasser sur mp,  bas mp, boule/inferno qui fait plus mal. 
> 
> Sinon le target combo qui fait combo,  miam. Whiff punish avec mp,  confirm target. Ça laisse à +2. Chope arrièrre derrière (qui bouffe les 3f). Qui fait meaty nature derrière avec psycho axe (sur relevée rapide). Ce qui laisse à +7, donc link mp retarget,  et on recommence... Après 2 ou 3 fois les mecs ont tendance à comprendre et déchopent. Tiens cr mp gagne... 
> 
> Les gars, je crois que j'ai un mixup puissant


Buck Fison  :tired:

----------


## Kamikaze

Ouais chui bien curieux de voir les gros tournois sur cette nouvelle version. Le jeu était deja bien equilibré mais la tous les persos semblent vraiment au milieu de la mélée.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Jvais doser Birdie le perso est super fun. Vega na pas trop changé il est toujours aussi fort, Rashido est pas mal buff. Balrog fait vraiment peur niveau degat avec ses nouvelles possibilites de crush counter et whiff punish, Nash va ptet me tenter si ya moins de monde qui le joue vu que je suis vraiment pas fan du mirror

----------


## Mr Thy

> Je n'ai pas encore tenté le 10 (il ne me reste plus que lui). Mais j'ai surtout galéré sur le 7!!! J'ai du passer au stick arcade pour le réussir! C'est chaud de faire le 236EX (boule dans les airs) juste après le saut (sinon on est trop haut et la boule whiffe)...


Le truc c'est de le faire en un mouvement. Tu fais le qcf d'un hado, mais tu "dépasse" vers diagonale avant, puis t'appuies sur poing. Tout ça en un mouvement fluide. C'est la manip typique pour faire une boule air instantanée, mais le buffer dans ce jeu est tellement énorme que ça sort même en retardant le poing.

Sinon, sérieux, Bison c'est un autre perso. J'ai l'impression de jouer Sfv Turbo pour le moment.

----------


## Mjoln

Alex est passé en Laponie :

----------


## Kamikaze

Ouais le hado passe même sil est pas fait en instant, spas trop dur. Tente ce que dit Thy: 2369 + P

----------


## Seb Ryu 84

> Le truc c'est de le faire en un mouvement. Tu fais le qcf d'un hado, mais tu "dépasse" vers diagonale avant, puis t'appuies sur poing. Tout ça en un mouvement fluide. C'est la manip typique pour faire une boule air instantanée, mais le buffer dans ce jeu est tellement énorme que ça sort même en retardant le poing.


 ::O:  ::blink::  ::w00t::  Ca marche ça???? Si je comprends bien j'inpute le saut APRES celui du hado? Et le Hado va quand même sortir?
Si c'est le cas, depuis quel street cela fonctionne?

Merci pour l'info, ca va grandement faciliter les choses! Moi j'essayais de faire les input honnêtes quoi  ::|: 




> Ouais le hado passe même sil est pas fait en instant, spas trop dur. Tente ce que dit Thy: 2369 + P


Ouais, je sais que c'est un combo "1 frame" mais il faut quand même le faire assez vite et j'en suis pas loin du tout avec le pad!!!

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Alex est passé en Laponie :


ah ah! Trop fort! Je suis mort!

----------


## Kamikaze

Ca existe depuis toujours et dans tous les jeux le instant air hado. Ya un buffer inhérent au fait que hadoken cest 236 + P. Tu rajoutes diagonale avant haut (9) et donc après ton saut la manip du hado (236) sera toujours dans le buffer. Ne reste plus qua appuyer sur P et le hado sort en lair

----------


## Seb Ryu 84

Ouaaaahhhh!! Je vois la lumière!! M'en vais potasser ça moi!

----------


## Seb Ryu 84

MAIS... MAIS... MAIS... (je bugge, je sais, mais je suis réellement scotché pour le coup), cela veut dire que les instants air legs de chun-li peuvent être fait de la même manière?!?

----------


## Kamikaze

Pour Chun Li cest quart de cercle arriere donc cest beaucoup plus dur (214). Ya deux manieres: 2149 ou alors 2369214. Jutilise la deuxieme manip qui est plus naturelle pour moi, cest la meme manip que les instant burning kick de Viper dans SF4. Adon pouvait faire pareil et cest la base de son jeu. Mais tu verras que cest dur a faire. Meme les tops player ratent de temps en temps. Et il y a encore plus dur, le yoga gale instant de dhalsim (632149 + P)

----------


## Seb Ryu 84

Pour Chun-li, ce n'est pas plus tôt un quart de cercle avant (les milles pieds)?

----------


## Kamikaze

Euh oui tas raison je me suis embrouillé. La difficulté vient du fait que tas une limite de hauteur donc le temps datteindre cette hauteur le buffer peut disparaitre et si tu le fais trop tot ca sort pas. Le feeling/timing est tres similaire aux instant air quart arriere que jevoque donc je me suis embrouillé. En gros tas un timing plus serré ce qui rend le truc plus dur.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Ya beaucoup de gens qui se donne le timing en faisant 23692 + K. Mais donc si tu le fais trop tot ca va te faire saut coup de pied et si tu le fais trop tard ca va faire air leg trop en lair, tu seras punissable. Donc faut le sortir a la premiere frame dispo une fois la restriction de hauteur passée -> cest dur

----------


## Mjoln

Gounou, tu disais quoi déjà sur le nerf de Chun li ?

----------


## Supergounou

> Je n'ai pas encore tenté le 10 (il ne me reste plus que lui). Mais j'ai surtout galéré sur le 7!!! J'ai du passer au stick arcade pour le réussir! C'est chaud de faire le 236EX (boule dans les airs) juste après le saut (sinon on est trop haut et la boule whiffe)...


Ah ben exactement sur celui là que je bloque.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Ouais le hado passe même sil est pas fait en instant, spas trop dur. Tente ce que dit Thy: 2369 + P


Mais du coup, ça fonctionne aussi pour les instant air legs de chun?

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> MAIS... MAIS... MAIS... (je bugge, je sais, mais je suis réellement scotché pour le coup), cela veut dire que les instants air legs de chun-li peuvent être fait de la même manière?!?


Ok je me tais.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Gounou, tu disais quoi déjà sur le nerf de Chun li ?


Gosh, le jour où j'arrive à sortir un truc comme ça, même en training, j'arrête le jeu  ::O:

----------


## LeChameauFou

Un Bronze qui fait pas de ranking est un platinium qui s'ignore.

----------


## Mr Thy

> Mais du coup, ça fonctionne aussi pour les instant air legs de chun?


Oui, sauf que comme Kami le dit, il y a un hauteur minimum à respecter, donc le timing est plus strict, mais ça marche. L'instant TP de Dhalsim est basé dessus aussi. Dragon en finissant vers diagonale. Si sur des fofos anglais, vous entendez parler de Tiger Knee Motion, c'est souvent de cette technique qu'on parle.
Par exemple depuis SSF2T, la super flash kick de Guile pouvait se faire en gardant diagonale bas, une fois la charge accumulée, fallait juste faire hcb et finir diagonale haut arrière, ça passait crême, idem dans SF4.

Ce buffer est la base comment Guile peut être compétitif dans un jeu de boule (sans son V-skill). Faut pas juste faire charge arrière - avant poing. On peut déjà charger arrière un chouilla avant d'appuyer sur poing, le boom sortira, mais t'auras déjà x frames des charge préparé pour le prochain.

Voila, un jour qu'on n'a rien appris, est un mauvais jour. Bonne journée Seb Ryu  ::ninja::

----------


## Seb Ryu 84

Merci Thy pour le développement!

----------


## Kamikaze

https://youtu.be/TrEyBLTY8Hc

Akuma fait des degats pendant quil est idle, comme Birdie haha

----------


## Vriurk

Et puis pas qu'un peu  ::o:

----------


## LeChameauFou

> Et puis pas qu'un peu*t*

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Momochi test Gouki

----------


## Kamikaze

Solde steam avec SFV + S1 + S2 à pas cher 48 boules le tout si jamais des gens ont pas encore le jeu

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Merde les serveurs sont encore en maintenance  ::|: 

Edit: Bah non j'ai réussi à me connecter là ...Serveurs en mousse .

----------


## Kamikaze

Ouais





- - - Mise à jour - - -

Ça revient dans 30 minutes si je dis pas de conneries

----------


## Mr Thy

Bah ils ont eu surcharge hier, donc probablement ils ont encore paniqués.

----------


## Mr Thy

Le nouveau V-skill de Bison en action.

----------


## Kamikaze

Rho c'est tellement stylé ça, impatient de voir plus de Bison en tournoi parce que si ça continue on va enfin voir les trucs super stylés de parry avec le v-skill. Vu qu'il était sous représenté on a pas encore vu tout son potentiel

----------


## von_yaourt

> Solde steam avec SFV + S1 + S2 à pas cher 48 boules le tout si jamais des gens ont pas encore le jeu


Je vois le jeu à 20€ sur Steam, ça pourrait peut-être me tenter. Quelle est l'utilité réelle des Season Pass ? Il faudrait combien de temps de jeu pour débloquer les nouveaux persos si on ne les achète pas ? 

J'ai plutôt une bonne opinion de SFV mais un a priori très négatif sur le modèle économique.

----------


## Kamikaze

C'est vraiment rapide de tout débloquer gratos, je sais pas trop ce que font les season pass mis à part te donner les persos de la saison, je crois que y'a des costards en plus.

Si t'achètes le jeu tout nu à 20 balles voilà comment ça se passe:

T'auras pas les persos de la saison 1 et 2, faut les débloquer, pour ça il faut de la Fight Money (FM), pour chopper de la Fight Money très vite et très bien faut faire comme ça:

- Tous les défis (trials) des persos (exé assez facile ça va vite)
- Toutes les présentations des persos (juste une présentation, y'a qu'à regarder et appuyer sur continue jusqu'au bout)
- Le mode histoire + le mode histoire en mode hard (pas besoin de revoir les cinématiques, juste faire les combats en mode hard)
- Le mode survie en mode facile (10 matchs sans mourir), le mode survie en mode normal (30 matchs), pour chaque perso

Moi j'ai fait que ça et j'ai tout débloqué, sachant qu'il me reste des modes survies à faire en mode normal.

Après ça y'a:
- Le mode survie en difficile (50 matchs) et en hell (100 matchs) (dur et long)
- Les dailies (des trucs à faire, genre activer un élément du décor dans un stage, faire un match en ligne etc. (facile et rapide)
- Tu gagnes 1000 FM dès qu'un perso gagne un niveau (en jouant en classé, ou casu même je crois)
- Tu gagnes je sais plus combien (pas énorme) de FM à chaque match en classé

Je crois que j'ai rien oublié

----------


## Kamikaze

Ah et j'ai oublié le mode histoire de chaque personnage (très rapide)

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Ah oui et la présentation générale répartie en 3 niveaux (novice, intermédiaire, expert) aussi

----------


## von_yaourt

Si je le prends tu seras dispo quand pour faire du vocal ? Histoire que j'apprenne un peu quelques trucs.

Parmi les persos qui m'intéressent : Cammy, Karin, Vega, Ibuki, Akuma, Ken voire Ryu (j'aime bien le style défensif avec le parry).

----------


## Kamikaze

Ouais ok, j'vais sortir le micro en soirée (dispo à partir de 20h)

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Et le WE (dispo tout le temps la plus part des WE)

----------


## Mr Thy

En gros la maintenance serveur était pour resetter le système de RQ, y avait un nombre de joueurs qui étaient marqués avec l'icone du mal absolu, et ils prétendaient ne pas avoir RQ.

J'ai rien remarqué de différent, j'ai toujours ma petite icone du jouer propre et net.

EDIT - Nettement plus de match avec du rollback en casu par contre.

----------


## Yoggsothoth

'Tain j'ai du lag vénère là ! C'est injouable !

----------


## Rom1

> 'Tain j'ai du lag vénère là ! C'est injouable !


La même en casu. J'ai fait un FT10 contre Zaltman et ça roulait nickel... Faut pas chercher je pense.

----------


## Kalessin

Je me tâte à garder le même perso en saison 2 (cammy, que j'ai appris à jouer avec SF5 même si apparament elle est buffée en saison 2) ça fait longtemps que j'ai envie de changer et franchement je ne sais jouer avec personne d'autres.

Hors Shoto, il y a qui comme personnage pas trop technique avec des combos simples/courts et une exécution aussi facile que cammy ? Genre un personnage comme Ibuki avec des combos super techniques avec le timing des bombes etc je sais que je m'en sortirais jamais par exemple.

Quand je parle d’exécution je veux dire que j'ai pas mal de soucis avec les timings dans les juggle et autre par exemple, et les combos très rapides à base de coups faible, pas de souci avec les quart/demi cercles et autre (même si je me plante un peu trop souvent sur le timing des dive kicks :x)...

Je me tatais peut être sur Balrog/Boxer mais j'ai toujours eu du mal avec les persos à charge. Des idées ?

----------


## Kamikaze

> La même en casu. J'ai fait un FT10 contre Zaltman et ça roulait nickel... Faut pas chercher je pense.


Qui roulait sur qui exactement?

----------


## Mr Thy

> Je me tâte à garder le même perso en saison 2 (cammy, que j'ai appris à jouer avec SF5 même si apparament elle est buffée en saison 2) ça fait longtemps que j'ai envie de changer et franchement je ne sais jouer avec personne d'autres.
> 
> Hors Shoto, il y a qui comme personnage pas trop technique avec des combos simples/courts et une exécution aussi facile que cammy ? Genre un personnage comme Ibuki avec des combos super techniques avec le timing des bombes etc je sais que je m'en sortirais jamais par exemple.
> 
> Quand je parle d’exécution je veux dire que j'ai pas mal de soucis avec les timings dans les juggle et autre par exemple, et les combos très rapides à base de coups faible, pas de souci avec les quart/demi cercles et autre (même si je me plante un peu trop souvent sur le timing des dive kicks :x)...
> 
> Je me tatais peut être sur Balrog/Boxer mais j'ai toujours eu du mal avec les persos à charge. Des idées ?


Birdie?

----------


## Kamikaze

> Des idées ?


Necalli est simple et efficace mais un peu typé Shoto, Vega c'est très épuré niveau gameplay et t'as Alex qui cogne fort sans trop d'exé. Sinon Rashid est très mobile comme Cammy, mais y'a certains trucs un chouilla plus dur niveau exé

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Birdie?


Ouais Birdie est très pur niveau gameplay mais c'est très loin de Cammy.

D'ailleurs j'annonce, c'est décidé je vais doser Birdie à mort, j'adore le perso donc vous étonnez pas si je le prends tout le temps  ::o:

----------


## Mr Thy

Bah ouais, mais si on veut changer, autant changer bien hein  ::):

----------


## Rom1

> Qui roulait sur qui exactement?


Moi sur ta mère.  ::trollface:: 




> Je me tâte à garder le même perso en saison 2 (cammy, que j'ai appris à jouer avec SF5 même si apparament elle est buffée en saison 2) ça fait longtemps que j'ai envie de changer et franchement je ne sais jouer avec personne d'autres.
> 
> Hors Shoto, il y a qui comme personnage pas trop technique avec des combos simples/courts et une exécution aussi facile que cammy ? Genre un personnage comme Ibuki avec des combos super techniques avec le timing des bombes etc je sais que je m'en sortirais jamais par exemple.
> 
> Quand je parle d’exécution je veux dire que j'ai pas mal de soucis avec les timings dans les juggle et autre par exemple, et les combos très rapides à base de coups faible, pas de souci avec les quart/demi cercles et autre (même si je me plante un peu trop souvent sur le timing des dive kicks :x)...
> 
> Je me tatais peut être sur Balrog/Boxer mais j'ai toujours eu du mal avec les persos à charge. Des idées ?



Laura. Combos très courts, gros dégats pour quasi pas d'éxé, pas mal de buffs avec la saison 2. Par contre avec elle c'est tout ou rien...

----------


## Kamikaze

:tired:  Prochaine fois qu'on se croise ce sera FT10 dans la vraie vie

----------


## Hige

> Je me tâte à garder le même perso en saison 2 (cammy, que j'ai appris à jouer avec SF5 même si apparament elle est buffée en saison 2) ça fait longtemps que j'ai envie de changer et franchement je ne sais jouer avec personne d'autres.
> 
> Hors Shoto, il y a qui comme personnage pas trop technique avec des combos simples/courts et une exécution aussi facile que cammy ? Genre un personnage comme Ibuki avec des combos super techniques avec le timing des bombes etc je sais que je m'en sortirais jamais par exemple.
> 
> Quand je parle d’exécution je veux dire que j'ai pas mal de soucis avec les timings dans les juggle et autre par exemple, et les combos très rapides à base de coups faible, pas de souci avec les quart/demi cercles et autre (même si je me plante un peu trop souvent sur le timing des dive kicks :x)...
> 
> Je me tatais peut être sur Balrog/Boxer mais j'ai toujours eu du mal avec les persos à charge. Des idées ?


Karin.

----------


## Kamikaze

Ils ont rendu sont BNB plus facile je crois mais Karin c'est pas si facile je trouve  ::o: 

Y'a plein de truc chauds à faire en match avec





- - - Mise à jour - - -

Enorme ce combo d'Urien: https://clips.twitch.tv/thisislijoe/...arrotCorgiDerp

Vont être fous les tournois en S2

----------


## Hige

> Ils ont rendu sont BNB plus facile je crois mais Karin c'est pas si facile je trouve 
> 
> Y'a plein de truc chauds à faire en match avec


Honnêtement, le plus dur à faire c'est Tenko -> Orochi en juggle. Par contre oui, choisir entre dégâts/monter la barre de v-trigger/setup/corner carry après chaque Tenko, ça devient un poil plus compliqué  ::P:

----------


## Kamikaze

Ouais ses combos ca peut aller mais pour un debutant ca reste parmi les trucs un peu dur mais surtout les cancel pendant le neutral genre bas mk shoulder etc. Le perso a un bon zoning mais pas super facile à appliquer.

Sinon un Dhalsim a gagné le WNF  ::o:  les vidéos sur twitch.tv/leveluplive.

----------


## Hige

Oh, sinon, vous pensiez que le chk V-Trigger de Ryu était pété ?

Attendez de voir les Karin en abuser  ::trollface::

----------


## Wahou

Héhé c'est Commander Jesse nan? Il a un Sim sympa.

Sinon faut pas jouer day one en ranked :



Jvous rassure j'ai perdu les deux suivantes submergés par ma jubilation.

----------


## Kamikaze

Haha propre

----------


## LeChameauFou

Bon je vais en training avec Akuma, j'essaye un combo au pif :
J.Hp, c.MK, Tastu L, bas Mp mais derrière après le V trigger je sais pas trop ce qu'on peut mettre en plus. Un hado ça wiff, un dragon idem (même EX), la super touche pas (ou peu) j'essaierais un tatsu light.
Sinon j'essaye connement de calqué des combos simples de ryu pour la super d'akuma et j'ai tout faux pour l'instant. Genre bas MK, Ltatsu , super ça marche pas.

----------


## Rom1

> Héhé c'est Commander Jesse nan? Il a un Sim sympa.
> 
> Sinon faut pas jouer day one en ranked :
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview/108f...b58657db13.jpg
> 
> Jvous rassure j'ai perdu les deux suivantes submergés par ma jubilation.


GG ! J'espère qu'il a bien ragé ce gros naze.

----------


## Kamikaze

Fais ses défis, je pense que cest L Tatsu, shoryuken cancel super.

Je crois que y'a que dragon derrière L Tatsu (ou un autre tatsu ptet) mais tu peux V Trigger cancel le dragon à la SF4 ou le super cancel.

-------

Sinon je suis bien chaud pour me déplacer en tournoi cette année en mode serious, mais je suis trop habitué aux manettes 360. Donc jai commandé un adaptateur 360-PS4 (CronusMax ca a lair bien) on verra ce que ça donne, il a intérêt à fonctionner. À coté j'essaye de train avec le Hori Commander mais je sens qu'il va me falloir plusieurs mois pour m'habituer à la croix.

Donc si vous allez à un event faites péter sur le topic on se croisera ptet  ::o: 

Je sais pas ce que ya en tournoi en europe la, jimagine que ca attend les annonce capcom cup 2017

----------


## LeChameauFou

En 2017 va au stunfest, y'aura du monde...  ::siffle::  ::'(:

----------


## Kamikaze

2018 baby

----------


## Rom1

Jviens de dépasser les 5000LP en bourrant des Akuma à la pelle. Dragon EX à la relevée -> VTrigger puis target combo avec HP... 0 skill, 0 éxé et le perso meurt. Cay bon  :Bave:

----------


## Zaltman

> Jviens de dépasser les 5000LP en bourrant des Akuma à la pelle. Dragon EX à la relevée -> VTrigger puis target combo avec HP... 0 skill, 0 éxé et le perso meurt. Cay bon


C'est sur qu'akuma si t'as pas de garde et que tu drop les combos faut oublier.

----------


## Critias

Défi du vendredi à 5k FM: bourrer le P2/CPU à droite du stage de Rio (Hillside Plaza) en dessous du toucan jusqu'à faire tomber un citron et qu'il s'envole le choper.

----------


## Hige

> Défi du vendredi à 5k FM: bourrer le P2/CPU à droite du stage de Rio (Hillside Plaza) en dessous du toucan jusqu'à faire tomber un citron et qu'il s'envole le choper.


J'l'ai fait au pif en farmant les survival pour me payer Gouki, ça peut être une solution pratique pour ceux qui sont en manque de FM

----------


## Le Dahu

Coin ! steam fonctionne chez vous les canards?

----------


## Ouro

https://issteamdown.com/

Nope, c'est mort depuis un moment. Impossible de me co.

----------


## Yoggsothoth

> Bon je vais en training avec Akuma, j'essaye un combo au pif :
> J.Hp, c.MK, Tastu L, bas Mp 
> 
> *Si tu fait Bas MP après le Tastu ça fait un reset .Derrière un Tatsu LK tu peux mettre soit dragon, soit Tastu HK ou bien Dragon to CA .Tu peux aussi faire Tatsu Lk, Balayette .
> Et en V-Trigger :
> Tastu LK ,Boule ,Dragon
> Tatsu LK , boule, Tastu HK
> Tatsu LK, Balayette
> Tatsu Lk, Boule, Dragon to CA .
> ...


Et une petite vidéo avec quelques Combos 




EDIT : Steam down serait du à une attaque DDOS...qui arrive aussi sur Xboxlive et Psn .
EDIT² : Mjoln tu as réussi le défi de Gouki ?

----------


## Mjoln

> Jviens de dépasser les 5000LP en bourrant des Akuma à la pelle. Dragon EX à la relevée -> VTrigger puis target combo avec HP... 0 skill, 0 éxé et le perso meurt. Cay bon


Han !!! Ce soir je tente de passer mes 500 points vers le Gold !  :Bave:

----------


## Le Dahu

Gief a vraiment plein de nouveau truc cool, des combos a partir des mediums vraiment sympa et des combos a partir de counter hit  :Rock:

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Si quelqu'un a envie d'un Gouki gratuit, qu'il se manifeste ! Suis sur Discord .

----------


## Mr Thy

J'ai de la visite pour le moment, donc pas dans l'heure qui vient sorry.

----------


## LeChameauFou

Cimer pour les conseils Yogg' je vais essayé ça et je verrais quel shoto/perso je jouerais entre ken, ryu, laura, akuma, karin.

----------


## Yoggsothoth

> J'ai de la visite pour le moment, donc pas dans l'heure qui vient sorry.


Fait un moment qu'on ne c'est pas fight en plus ! Du coup peut être à plus tard .

Edit : Mais faut Steam de connecté pour jouer !? j'étais d'avoir joué une fois sans Steam de lancer ...Pfff

----------


## Mr Thy

Ouais je chaufferai le micwo.

----------


## Rom1

Je viendrai bien mais si ça lag comme cet aprem ça va être chiant...

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Ha toi aussi t'as du lag depuis la dernière maintenance !? 'Tain mais sérieusement Capcom, arrêtez avec vos costumes de chiasse et PAYER DES PUTAINS DE MECS QUI SAVENT CODER UN RÉSEAU !

----------


## Mr Thy

Idem, j'ai des match clean, mais nettement plus de match à rollback même en 5.

----------


## Rom1

Jme demande si ça a pas un rapport avec les attaques DDoS qui touchent tous les gros sites/serveurs de jeux.

Mais oui c'était injouable, j'ai du rapidement arrêter pour farmer la FM avec les modes que j'avais pas fait.

----------


## Yoggsothoth

'Tain mais les types qui ont rien d'autre à faire que de hacker les serveurs de jeux...allez hacker les sites de terroristes, ya de quoi faire là !

----------


## Kamikaze

Ouais steam toujours down chez moi.

Sinon je serai dispo tout le WE pour la bagarre, je squatterai SFV avec Birdie et Guilty avec Johnny, hésitez pas si vous me voyez

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Tu te répètes papy .

----------


## Mr Thy

Bon, je suis sur dix cordes.

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Oublie Steam down ,pas possible de play ...

----------


## Vorshakaar

Ha mince alors, c'est pas de chance, j'avais prévu de passer Gold ce soir, bon, je remets ça à plus tard  ::cry:: 


 ::ninja::

----------


## Kamikaze

> Tu te répètes papy .


Putain mais le respect est mort sur ce topic ou quoi, j'ai jamais dit que je serai dispo ce WE avant, sale sac.

Steam est up!

----------


## Mr Thy

Ouais bordel, le jeu n'utilise pas du tout Steam. Sauf pour ça...

- - - Updated - - -

2100d ?

----------


## Vorshakaar

2100d aussi.

Normal que je doive configurer les boutons de mon stick à chaque fois que je lance le jeu ?

----------


## Mr Thy

Non, je suis sur D-input aussi maintenant, j'ai du le faire à la connexion initiale, depuis njet.

----------


## Zaltman

> Gief a vraiment plein de nouveau truc cool, des combos a partir des mediums vraiment sympa et des combos a partir de counter hit


Nature, j'ai trouvé que mp crlk crlp d'utile.
En jump in mk crmp lk lariat passe de plus haut et de plus loin aussi ce combo est a réévaluer en s2.
En counter hit je n'ai rien trouvé de fou par contre.

----------


## Seb Ryu 84

:Cigare:  (mais PUUUTTTTAAAAIINNN le 10!)

----------


## Mr Thy

Félicitations.

----------


## Kamikaze

Go faire les trials de Guilty maintenant Seb  ::ninja::

----------


## Vorshakaar

Bon, c'était marrant ce soir avec Thy et Yog, Kami est parti en voyant que je jouais Ibuki.

Dommage, il a râté un super finish  :Cigare: 


 ::ninja::

----------


## Kamikaze

:tired: 

Prochaine fois que je te vois online c'est lettre de défi officielle et gant en velours dans la bouche

----------


## Mr Thy

Ca piffait comme du bronze ouais (et de mon côté ça se faisait toujours avoir ouais)
Profitons du moment pour dire qu'il faudra noter dans les annales que mon Akuma était plus performant que celui de Yogg.

Profitons des deux jours que ce sera encore le cas  ::ninja::

----------


## von_yaourt

Ok si jamais je joue à ce jeu je crois que je prends Akuma et j'essaye de placer ce set-up à chaque match.  ::P:

----------


## Kamikaze

On t'attend  :Cigare:

----------


## Seb Ryu 84

> Go faire les trials de Guilty maintenant Seb


J'y travaille, j'y travaille

----------


## SuicideSnake

Bon alors, ça donne quoi Juri S2 ? Je peux acheter sans crainte ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Rom1

Franchement? Elle est violente... J'ai pris quelques fessées hier contre un Super Gold, ses combos font bien mal maintenant.

Y a aussi Dicta et Birdie qui me posent soucis...

Par contre affronter les newbies Akuma c'est toujours un régal  :Bave:

----------


## Mr Thy

> Y a aussi Dicta et Birdie qui me pose soucis...


 :Fourbe:

----------


## von_yaourt

Bon, j'ai acheté le jeu sans les DLC. Sans faire trop d'essais j'ai réussi les défis de Cammy (qui sont en effet ultra simples) et j'ai fait les 9 premiers de Ryu. C'est casse-couilles, on ne gagne les points que quand on les a tous faits. Je sens qu'un ou deux vont me résister et ça va bien m'énerver.  :tired:  

En attendant je trouve le jeu mega rigide. Je sens le delay dans les combos, j'ai l'impression de jouer avec des moufles. Je vais essayer de débloquer un max de FM pour avoir Akuma rapidement, mais si quelqu'un veut faire des matchs qu'il m'alpague sur Steam.

Sinon, on gagne de la FM en match contre des gens qu'on invite ? Je sens la couillonade.  :tired:

----------


## Minouche

oui tu vas en gagner 50 ::rolleyes::

----------


## Zerger

> Je vais essayer de débloquer un max de FM pour avoir Akuma rapidement


Emprunte le mioche de tes voisins et mets-le devant le mode Story

----------


## von_yaourt

Sinon, c'est quoi cet interpréteur de merde ???  ::o: 

Je n'arrive pas à faire le défi 4 de Vega (214 HP > 214 MP+HP) parce que le jeu me sort le critical art (214214) alors que mes inputs affichés sont normaux.  ::O:

----------


## Kamikaze

Tu te gourres de sens non?

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Ah non j'ai pigé:

Tu cancel le 214 HP par la CA, fais le EX 214 PP après que le 214 HP touche

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Regarde la démonstration du défi ou fais le lentement dans le corner tu vas piger

----------


## Mr Thy

> Bon, j'ai acheté le jeu sans les DLC. Sans faire trop d'essais j'ai réussi les défis de Cammy (qui sont en effet ultra simples) et j'ai fait les 9 premiers de Ryu. C'est casse-couilles, on ne gagne les points que quand on les a tous faits. Je sens qu'un ou deux vont me résister et ça va bien m'énerver.  
> 
> En attendant je trouve le jeu mega rigide. Je sens le delay dans les combos, j'ai l'impression de jouer avec des moufles. Je vais essayer de débloquer un max de FM pour avoir Akuma rapidement, mais si quelqu'un veut faire des matchs qu'il m'alpague sur Steam.
> 
> Sinon, on gagne de la FM en match contre des gens qu'on invite ? Je sens la couillonade.


Nan, tu gagnes de la FM qu'en casu/classé. Pas en Battle Lounge.

----------


## Kalessin

Merci pour les conseils sur les persos, j'ai zappé Vega vu que j'avais pas envie d'apprendre a gérer avec et sans griffe, karin parce que trop technique pour moi et Laura je la garde peut être pour plus tard vu que les embrouilles à base de projectile demandait des fois un timing un peu précis. Restait donc Birdie que je trouve vraiment plaisant niveau combo, tout comme Cammy donc ça correspond bien ! Dans le grand esprit de Noël j'ai du distribuer 2000 points gratuits en ranked mais je m'amuse bien avec dans tous les cas donc aucun regrets ! :d

----------


## Zerger

Birdie ses combos sont pas très compliqués et tu peux caler la super facilement.
Et quand l'adversaire est dans le coin, tu peux t'amuser à mind-brain avec la chaine, le grab sauté, les bananes et cie  ::P:

----------


## Mr Thy

Pff, le netcode est devenu pourri depuis le patch S2. J'ai 1/10 match qui est jouable.

----------


## Kamikaze

J'pense que je vais me mettre à FANG en plus de Birdie cette saison, j'aime beaucoup ces deux persos.

Je viens de trouver un nouveau setup inédit avec FANG, st.LP cr.LK (CounterHit, Frametrap) st.LP (qui va toucher meaty) link vers st.HP.

Y'a plusieurs setups qui font que le st.LP touche meaty et tu peux mettre st.HP en combo derrière. Pas sûr qu'on voit beaucoup de top player sur FANG cette saison mais ceux qui le collent sortiront souvent ce genre de techniques.

----------


## Mr Thy

En gros, dash avant CA marche toujours, faut juste mettre un troisième "avant" dans la manip.

----------


## KyouLeMalpropre

Salut, le groupe a l'air actif, je me permets de m'incruster, excuser moi, je ne sais pas trop si il y a un espace de présentation.
Enfin bref, pour rien vous cacher je joue très souvent seul, c'est un peu chiant, je cherche un bon groupe, pour m’améliorer, apprendre mieux les match up, et même donner quelques conseils.
Pour la petite bio SF, je main Vega ( trop charismatique, mon amour depuis street 4), fraichement Gold, mon ID est mon pseudo, pas compliqué :3
Voila Voila, je serais souvent présent, bon jeu a vous !

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Bienvenue chez les distributeurs de pifs en tout genre et en toute amitié ! 
Du coup vu que tu es fraichement Gold, un peu comme moi donc, je t'invite afin de bosser mon Gouki niveau sac en plastique ! J'espère passer sacoche en cuir  :Bave:

----------


## Pierronamix

J'ai eu le jeu à Noël, bien content mais y a un truc pour virer les freezes degueu ? C'est à la limite du jouable.  :Emo:

----------


## Kamikaze

Les freezes? T'as essayé de diminuer un peu les graphismes?

Sinon Kyou va jeter un oeil au premier post y'a la liste des joueurs actifs et leur ID

----------


## KyouLeMalpropre

Yoggsothoth, allez je suis chaud, ça fera un bon training du match up !
Kamikaze, ok nice, je m'en vais les ajouter de ce pas ! Le discord est toujours actif ?

----------


## Kamikaze

Les gens sont plus sur steam directement. Le discord est pas très actif sauf quand ya un gros tournoi ou que les canards organisent un truc. Si tu me vois co sur steam (Asthral) cest que je suis chaud pour jouer

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

On m'a offert SFV pour mon Nowel, et j'en suis bien content.  :;):  Pour le moment, je suis sur mon portable, donc impossible de l'installer. Mais dès que je rentre à la maison, je l'installe !  ::lol::  Vous pourrez alors me mettre la misère.  :Emo:

----------


## Le Dahu

Pareil si on me voit sur steam je suis toujours motivé par quelques patates  ::):

----------


## Kamikaze

Des gens ont prevu daller au Cannes Winter Clash en Fevrier?

----------


## Supergounou

> J'ai eu le jeu à Noël, bien content mais y a un truc pour virer les freezes degueu ? C'est à la limite du jouable.


Yo Pierro. Les freezes, c'est juste en online, ou lorsque tu es en entrainement par exemple, ça rame aussi?

----------


## Zerger

> Des gens ont prevu daller au Cannes Winter Clash en Fevrier?


Je vais au FIJ tous les ans perso  ::P:  Par contre, j'y vais juste le vendredi (le samedi et le dimanche c'est même pas la peine, bcp trop de monde).
Cette année, j'ai pu croisé Xexav rapidos... et Marcus, super sympa en plus.

----------


## Mjoln

Avec un peu de retard, je vous souhaite un joyeux Noël !

----------


## Ouro

Avec un black screen ?  :tired:

----------


## Mr Thy

Z'êtes jamais content vous.

----------


## Mjoln

M'a trompé...  ::sad::  
J'ai réparé

----------


## Kamikaze

Cest quoi FIJ?

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Festival International des Jeux ?

----------


## Zerger

Le Festival International des Jeux de Cannes, le truc qui héberge le Winter Clash.
Entrée gratuite, tu peux tester une tonne de jeux de société, notamment les toutes dernières nouveautés. Y'a aussi du wargaming avec des figurines, un partie manga, un peu de jeux vidéo avec de la baston et du Fifa... et des stands pour les mioche et plein d'autre trucs.
Comme tout est gratos (ou presque), le samedi et le dimanche c'est ultra blindé au point que ca en devient désagréable: aucun endroit pour s'asseoir, tu te manges des coups de coude, etc.... C'est pour ca que je préfère y aller le vendredi, quitte à poser ma journée.
Pour la baston, y'a du SF4 et 5, du KOF98 et 13, du GG et du marvel notamment. Y'a parfois Karate et Bogard qui viennent commenter. Et comme y'a plein de chaises de libre, je passe souvent là-bas pour faire un break  ::): 

Le plus chiant, c'est la file d'attente pour rentrer, surtout avec la sécurité renforcée depuis les attentats, faut bien s'armer de patience.

----------


## Mr Thy

> Cest quoi FIJ?


Le festival qui héberge entre autres la Cannes Winter Clash.

----------


## Kamikaze

Ah ok je débarque, jattends lannonce capcom cup 2017 et je me tente lannée e-sporc haha, si jarrive caser ca avec le taff. Jbouge pour USF4, SFV et Tekken 7

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Ha wé t'es chaud toi ! 

Sinon suis tombé sur ça  ::P:

----------


## Mr Thy

Tiens on dirait Gounou, le Guile.

----------


## yodaxy

> Ha wé t'es chaud toi ! 
> 
> Sinon suis tombé sur ça


Le Shoryuken troll à la fin qui casse le Flash Kick EX

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

Dites les amis...
Je rencontre un problème avec mes manettes Logitech : elles sont en DirectInput uniquement et ça me cause des problèmes dans déjà deux jeux (Rocket League et Kopanito). Du coup, j'envisage de changer pour une Logitech F710S (qui propose X-Input ET DirectInput), ou bien une XBox One Wireless en promo sur Mamazon.
Je précise que le design asymétrique des manettes XBox m'a toujours déplu (je préfère celui des manettes Playstation), mais que si je dois y passer je finirai par m'y résoudre.  :tired: 
Que me conseilleriez-vous spécifiquement pour SFV, quitte à changer ?  ::huh::

----------


## Kamikaze

Elle a pas l'air dégueu la logitech là, je connaissais pas. Franchement prends celle avec tu es le plus confortable et essaye surtout de chopper des avis quant à la qualité de la croix de la manette, c'est le plus important

----------


## Seb Ryu 84

Si c'est juste pour des jeux de bastons, pour moi, actuellement, sur PC, je te conseille la HORI Fighting Commander pas chère , Xinput sur PC (mais également PS3/4) top qualité et super croix!
Si pas contre, c'est pour faire tout type de jeu sur PC, je préfère une X360 filaire ou une XOne (reconnues et préréglé dans quasi tous les jeux et les croix ne sont pas dégueux même si excentrée).

La Dualshock 4 pourrait être très très bien (de plus que maintenant elle est bien intégrée dans Steam) mais juste à cause de Street 5 et son D-Input foireux, elle perd des points (où alors faut utiliser ça qui marche très bien pour l'instant mais est toujours sujet à caution à la moindre MAJ de Street 5).

Sinon, je ne connais pas la Logitech mais elle fait vachement gagdet, non?

PS: Par contre, faut se méfier des manettes à 6 boutons en facade (Madcatz, Hori, ...)... une fois que t'y à goûter, tu ne peux plus revenir en arrière. Maintenant, j'ai énormément de mal à jouer avec un pad Xbox ou PS qui n'ont que 4 boutons en façade...

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

> Si c'est juste pour des jeux de bastons, pour moi, actuellement, sur PC, je te conseille la HORI Fighting Commander pas chère , Xinput sur PC (mais également PS3/4) top qualité et super croix!
> Si pas contre, c'est pour faire tout type de jeu sur PC, je préfère une X360 filaire ou une XOne (reconnues et préréglé dans quasi tous les jeux et les croix ne sont pas dégueux même si excentrée).
> 
> La Dualshock 4 pourrait être très très bien (de plus que maintenant elle est bien intégrée dans Steam) mais juste à cause de Street 5 et son D-Input foireux, elle perd des points (où alors faut utiliser ça qui marche très bien pour l'instant mais est toujours sujet à caution à la moindre MAJ de Street 5).
> 
> Sinon, je ne connais pas la Logitech mais elle fait vachement gagdet, non?
> 
> PS: Par contre, faut se méfier des manettes à 6 boutons en facade (Madcatz, Hori, ...)... une fois que t'y à goûter, tu ne peux plus revenir en arrière. Maintenant, j'ai énormément de mal à jouer avec un pad Xbox ou PS qui n'ont que 4 boutons en façade...


Merci pour vos réponses. Oui, c'est bien le DirectInput qui pose problème. :tired:  Pour la Logitech, je ne pense pas qu'elle soit "gadget". Elle est construite sur la base des 4 que j'ai qui sont très costaudes et qui me durent depuis des années. Je pense que mes plus anciennes ont 10 ans et fonctionnent toujours. C'est bien ce qui m'agace avec cette histoire de X-Input.  :Emo: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Ben je pense que la 710 partage la construction de mes manettes (les plus récentes sont les Wireless Rumblepad II), mais je n'ai jamais testé la croix car je ne me sers que des sticks (PES oblige). Comment savoir si la croix est bonne ? Y a des critères ou des indicateurs ?  ::huh::  J'imagine, si je tiens compte du commentaire de Seb Ryu, que ma Logitech en D-Input va bien me faire ch... sur SFV.  :tired: 

J'avais lu que la croix de la Manette XBox était foireuse, il semble que ça ait été corrigé sur la One ? J'ai bon, là ?  ::huh::

----------


## Kamikaze

Xbox One est pas terrible je trouve mais c'est ptet mon modele quest défectueux. Le mieux c'est de pouvoir tester la manette vite fait, tu regardes que tous les inputs (notamment diagonales) passent bien, c'est souvent le problème et ça se voit assez rapidement quand t'essaye de faire des quarts de cercle (hadoken)

----------


## Seb Ryu 84

Pad X360: Depuis quelques temps la qualité a baissé. Il y a 6 mois de ça j'en ai acheté 3 pour faire des party games avec les potos et 2 sur les 3 avaient une croix défectueuse. Je les aient retournées et sur les 2 remplacées, encore une de défectueuse!!! Ca fait quand même 50% de rebus!!! (Je crois d'ailleurs que Kami avait posté le même problème, il y a quelques temps...). Maintenant j'en ai 4 qui fonctionne mais une qui a un stick qui "couine" et une sur laquelle il faut bien appuyer pour que la direction de la croix soit prise en compte... En fait, ce sont surtout les blanches qui sont bien ou alors une  noire mais faut la tester avant. Sinon pour un modèle qui fonctionne, la croix est bien je trouve... juste qu'elle est "décentrée"...

Pad XOne: Pour moi, la qualité est là (j'en ai une depuis plus d'un an et je l'utilise souvent hormis les jeux de bastons). Par contre, il faut bien faire attention dans les "motions" pour bien appuyer sur les diagonales. En fait, ça me donne le même feeling que sur un stick arcade où on a vite fait de faire 26 au lieu de 236. Mais encore ce léger soucis de croix "décentrée"...

Logitech: Le côté gadget n'est vraiment qu'une impression personnelle d'après la photo. Si tu en as déjà, oublies mon avis. Il te faut juste tester la croix. D'autant plus que tu en possèdes déjà!!! Je te conseille vivement le lien que j'ai mis pour SF5DInput!! Pour l'instant ça marche nickel (pour moi et mon unique pad DInput) est tu va reprendre du plaisir avec tes pads!

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

> Je te conseille vivement le lien que j'ai mis pour SF5DInput!! Pour l'instant ça marche nickel (pour moi et mon unique pad DInput) est tu va reprendre du plaisir avec tes pads!


Ah ouais, pardon, je l'avais loupé.  ::o:  Merci, je testerai ça.  :;): 
Je vois que la F710 est "soldée" à 40 euros sur le site de Logitech, avec garantie 3 ans. Je vais peut-être en profiter.  :;): 

*Sinon, si vous voulez partager votre expertise sur les manettes de jeu, y compris bien sûr celles dédiées aux jeux de baston, c'est désormais ici que ça se passe.*

----------


## Kamikaze

Bonne petite session avec Kyou, il a un très bon Vega, hésitez pas à l'affronter, impatient de voir le match Wahou Sim contre Kyou Vega!

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Dahu contre Kyou aussi!

----------


## Mr Thy

C'est qui le crétin chez Capcom qui a décidé de changer le buffer de confirm des charges? Je rate un tiers de mes coups à cause de ça.

----------


## Kamikaze

Le buffer reste vraiment tranquille je trouve, fais un peu de training, c'est pour favoriser les décalages après un coup en garde qu'ils ont fait ça je pense. Perso j'ai pas vu la différence avec Boxer

----------


## Zerger

On a enfin le coup qui sort si on a le malheur de relacher le bouton pendant l'animation de garde?

----------


## Le Dahu

Depuis la mise a jours j'ai vraiment pas mal de lag, avec yogg kami et kyou c'étais injouable à part quelque matche. Il faut vraiment que capcom se bouge le cul pour réparer ça  ::|: 


 ha ha ha :^_^:

----------


## Zerger

Shi ... FU .. Mi !!

----------


## Yoggsothoth

HAHA mais ce Fucking lp quoi !

----------


## Supergounou

> Tiens on dirait Gounou, le Guile.


Je vois pas ce qui te fait dire ça  ::P: 

*chope* *chope* *chope*

----------


## Mr Thy

Petite session sympa contre Wahou et son Sim/Nash.

Bilan, Bison, serré, mais pour le moment il fait encore le taf.
Balrog, c'est serré, mais pour le moment il manque encore les automatismes.
Gief, c'est pas serré du tout, je connais plus ce perso.

Edit - Y a un Fuck Bison qui est quand même passé en douce. Moi je dis, fuck stand lp. Il a l'air encore plus fumé que pendant la saison 1.

- - - Updated - - -

Que faire contre Laura S2 :
https://www.evernote.com/shard/s717/...92d208d2c30a74

----------


## Kamikaze

On veut les chiffres, c'est quoi le matchup Wahou Sim versus Thy Bison?

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Je donne 6-4 pour Wahou et je parie une boite de pog

----------


## Mr Thy

Hoho, aboule les pogs. 
5 - 10 pour Bison pour le moment. Le gros problème de Wahou pour le moment c'est qu'il a pas encore l'anti air optimal contre Bison (et le fait qu'il savait pas que l'ex Stomp est invincible à partir de frame 1 en V-trigger. Et le fait qu'il faut garder overhead). Mais sinon, bien chaud en effet. Une fois taffé le matchup, ça devrait être plus dur pour moi (à moins que je commence à déchopper, honnêtement, je fais même pas l'effort pour le moment. Je chope comme un saguin mais je déchope jamais moi-même). Mais c'est chouette à voir, je joue assez bien contre des bons adversaires. Mettez moi contre un ultra bronze qui fait que piffer, je prends comme un sac. Bizarrement la CA de Sim à souvent fait des trucs bizarres (genre une touche, moi étant à terre, puis la boule de feu qui décide de s'en aller toute seule, peinard, me laissant quand même punir).

Premier FT5 (Sim vs Bison) : Thy, Wahou, Thy, Wahou, Thy, Wahou, Thy, Thy (3-5 pour bibi)
Deuxième FT5 (re Sim vs Bison : Thy, Thy, Thy, Wahou, Wahou, Thy, Thy (2-5 pour bibi, je commençais tout doucement à voir les phases de Wahou)
Troisième FT5 (Sim vs Rog) : Thy, Wahou, Wahou, Thy, Thy, Wahou, Thy, Wahou, Wahou (5-4 pour Wahou, il s'est fallu de peu, j'ai raté des punitions en merdant mes charges. Et pas une déchope haha)
Quatrième FT5 (Nash vs Gief) : Wahou x4, Thy, Wahou (Gief rouillé).

Edit : Ah ouais quand même, l'input buffer de charge est passée de 12f à 6f. On revient à des chiffres proches de SSF2T (et je crois que c'était même plus gros dans ce jeu). Bison ça commence à venir, Balrog j'ai encore des probs. Ca donne des scènes assez amusantes. Wahou qui piffe la CA alors que je garde baissé. Je veux faire lp dash punch, le dash sort pas, je me prend la CA parce que je suis toujours dans l'arc de la boule. Grmbl.

----------


## Kamikaze

Eh ben faudra que j'aille mater ça j'ai aucune idée du matchup sim vs bison. J'imagine qu'une fois au cac Sim prend cher

----------


## Mr Thy

Bah Sim peut mettre un pression de fou (et son lp fait qu'il peut faire le con et encore anti air après), mais j'ai l'impression qu'il doit ouvrir 2-3 fois pour faire lrs dégats que Dicta peut faire en une ouverture. 

Mais sinon comme d'hab quoi, faut prendre des risques, si l'adversaire garde et n'appuye pas, Bison il ouvre rien du tout. Wahou a été surpris pas mal de fois par les conneries Vtrigger,  mais ça marche pas tout le temps.

----------


## Kamikaze

TampaBison toujours très aware: https://streamable.com/nzzl1

----------


## Wahou

Oui la CA de Sim fait des trucs dégueus lorsqu'elle touche nature surtout quand le gars saute ou fait un special move j'ai l'impression. Je prépare un post sur les changements simesques de la S2.
Ouep pour battre Thy faut que j'arrête les boutons et que j'aprenne à tp en réaction, apres normalement le MU est pour le yogi ! 
Thy joue vraiment carré, c'était cool.

----------


## Wahou

Mon principal problème (outre ma réactivité de moule et le fait de dropper les combos) c'etait de chercher à anti-air les stomps et je me suis beaucoup trompé sur les options... j'ai l'impression que le stomp ex s'anti-air mal du sol et il faut sauter ou tp et faire lp/mp/hp (selon la portée /distance) du coup c'est dur à lire. La prochaine fois j'abuserai des glissades cross-down mais on est aussi là pour perdre et donc dire qu'on testait des trucs.  ::ninja:: 
Le reste ça va mais j'essayais souvent b.hp pour le tester et ça reste assez lent pour casser un saut ou un stomp si tu l'as pas prédis dans les nuages et contre Bison ça fait mal. Je devrai beaucoup plus b. Mp en anti-air en fait...à noter que v-skill/tp ex gale fonctionne mais ne fait que peu de dommages pour ce qu'il coûte. Je dois plus abuser des v-skill d'ailleurs pour carroter des stomps(ou les barcelona de griffe c'est le meme principe/probleme) et avancer safe vers l'adversaire.
Je trouve que Bison a pris un gros up quand même avec le reversal en ex et son 3f. Le v-reversal m'a aussi gêné même si je l'ai plus carotté sur la fin, il te push back dès le debut de l'anim c'est gênant.
C'est vraiment cool ces petits matchs entre canards avec debrief, on devrait se faire des soirées mini-tournois en poule on est souvent 3-6 à jouer le soir. Ya pas mal de niveaux et de styles de jeu assez uniques, on apprendrait (encore plus) de trucs !  ::wub::

----------


## Kamikaze

Ouais Dict quand il claque une barre d'ex a priori tes obligé de le respecter, anti-air cest risqué, le plus facile cest de lesquiver je pense. Ca dépend du perso aussi, Sim je le vois bien instant air tp crossup et eventuellement punir. Sinon glissade MK à tester. Pour le barcelona je sais que les très bons Sim lesquivent facilement meme si jai loption borderline de faire une trajectoire bizarre en anticipant le mouvement adverse. Tp crossup me semble que ca gagne quasi toujours et tu peux punir le recover.

----------


## Wahou

Oui, contre Bison comme contre Griffe, tu peux TP (cross-up ou pas) pour faire whiffer le stomp/barcelona et donc punir. Mais le stomp Ex de bison est trop rapide pour mes pauvres réflexes (et maintenant tu dois même le respecter à la relevée...), je pense privilégier le bas mk contre lui (que beaucoup  de sims pratiquent) et qui est vraiment fort. Il me semble que c'est plus dur de punir la glissade pour Bison que pour Griffe parce que si Bison fait son ptit truc en l'air qui conduit à la descente du poing tu peux refaire bas mk (ou TP) pour esquiver la rectification, contre griffe tu manges si le gars a bien anticipé. 
Du coup pour commencer à déflorer les spécificités des MU je dirai que contre griffe il faut privilégier la tp et les sauts/v-skill mp pour casser les barcelona et contre bison les glissades pour faire whiffer ou les anti air au sol si c'est des stomps pas ex. 

Mais j'ai beaucoup de taf au delà des anti airs parce que je rate beaucoup de combos que je rentrai facilement avant à cause du nerf du j. hp et du bas hp : par exemple le BnB sur la TP qui est plus serré et le fameux tout feu tout flamme : boule en hit>bas mk>BnB (option CA) qui est une grosse source de dommage et que j'ai raté 1000x hier soir...

Edit: 
Je viens de voir qu'Arcade Street avait fermé...  ::cry:: 
Je comptais justement proposer aux canards parisiens/banlieusards une aprem/soirée pour bourrer en toute convivialité mais il faudra se rapatrier chez Yog  ::siffle:: . Il me semble que sur Paris il n'y a pas d'équivalent (ni d'Arcade street ni de Yog, s'entend).
Je vais voir si je peux me libérer pour le Cannes Winter Clash du coup mais rien de certain... tu comptais y aller comment Kami ? Parce que ça fait vite un gros budget quand on a pas de logement sur la croisette...

----------


## zarma

Bon, j'avais taté sur PS4, mais à la manette de PS4, c'était compliqué.

Sur PC, j'ai pu rebrancher mon fightpad 360. Je vais me ré-entrainer un peu puis je viendrais prendre ma pétée contre vous les gars.

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

> Elle a pas l'air dégueu la logitech là, je connaissais pas. Franchement prends celle avec tu es le plus confortable et essaye surtout de chopper des avis quant à la qualité de la croix de la manette, c'est le plus important


Visiblement la croix dispose de switchs indépendants : _"Les croix directionnelles traditionnelles s'appuient sur un point de pivotement unique, offrant un contrôle souvent imprécis. Notre croix directionnelle est montée sur quatre commutateurs pour une réactivité et une sensation tactile optimales."_
_Bullshit_ ou vraie qualité ? Je vous le dirai quand je l'aurai testée. Je viens de la commander sur le site du fabricant. Si elle ne me convient pas, je la renverrai et me mettrai à la recherche d'une remplaçante.  ::):  J'ai trouvé un ou deux articles où des joueurs de SF indiquaient en être contents. We'll see...  ::):

----------


## yodaxy

Déjà un Cyber Akuma :


http://monkeygigabuster.deviantart.c...kuma-653518179

Classe  ::o:

----------


## deathdigger

Wesh les sacs.

Je me suis pris le SFV en soldes, et c'est plutôt sympa (je préfère même à SFIV). Par contre, mes sticks sont un peu tous rincés, y'a quoi comme stick de bien en ce moment (si compatible PS4, c'est encore mieux) ? On peut trouver des trucs sympas dans les micromania (genre les mad catz de SFIV) ou faut de nouveau commander sur le net/aller à la rep ?

----------


## Mr Thy

Honnêtement, vu le prix exorbitant des Mad Catz, je te conseillerai plutôt des Hori RAP. Très bonne qualité de construction, stick en lui même excellent (Hayabusa, un mélange entre un Seimitsu LS-32 et un JLF de Sanwa) et les boutons Hayabusa que certains préfèrent au Sanwa (mais vous savez, couleurs, gouts, tout ça, attention toutefois, les premières séries venaient avec des boutons Kuro, un peu moins biens. Tu veras la différence, boutons brillants=kuro, texturé/mat=hayabusa). Mais surtout 90€ moins cher qu'un TE.

Faut juste savoir si tu veux la version PS ou Xbox.

----------


## deathdigger

Je veux la version qui marche sur PC  ::P: 
Si les deux marchent, je pense que je partirai sur la version PS, vu que c'est en quoi sont équipés mes potes (et qu'apparemment, y'a pas grand chose en jeu de tape sur Xbox One). Sur le HORI RAP, on peut changer les boutons facilement, ou il faut jouer de la dremel ?

Edit : apparemment, c'est au format standard, donc ça me semble tout bon. Un blog préconise la version Hayabusa : http://ibukissf4.over-blog.com/2016/...ori-rap-v.html
Par contre, il semblerait qu'il soit difficile à le trouver en neuf à un prix normal  :tired:

----------


## Yoggsothoth

*Semi HS/On*

 Parmi vous des gens qui regardent la série "It's always sunny in Philadelphia" ? Il y a le sosie de Ken Bogard ! 



*Semi HS/Off*

----------


## Hige

Il déconne zéro le Guile de Diego  ::O:

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Surtout l'Urien de Nemo qui ne vaut pas une cacahu... une frite .

----------


## Mr Thy

> Je veux la version qui marche sur PC 
> Si les deux marchent, je pense que je partirai sur la version PS, vu que c'est en quoi sont équipés mes potes (et qu'apparemment, y'a pas grand chose en jeu de tape sur Xbox One). Sur le HORI RAP, on peut changer les boutons facilement, ou il faut jouer de la dremel ?
> 
> Edit : apparemment, c'est au format standard, donc ça me semble tout bon. Un blog préconise la version Hayabusa : http://ibukissf4.over-blog.com/2016/...ori-rap-v.html
> Par contre, il semblerait qu'il soit difficile à le trouver en neuf à un prix normal


Ouais, mais dit toi, même si tu installerais un Hayabusa et des boutons Sanwa par après, ça reviendra en encore moins cher que même un TE neuf. Les boutons sont des snap-ins standard, tu peux échanger sans problêmes avec du Sanwa/Seimitsu sans aucun soucis.

----------


## Mjoln

> Il déconne zéro le Guile de Diego


C.est surtout étonnant de voir Daigo autant dans l'attaque  ::o:

----------


## Vorshakaar

> Mettez moi contre un ultra bronze qui fait que piffer, je prends comme un sac.


Ce n'est pas du pif, c'est du talent combiné à une lecture à haut niveau du jeu  :Cigare:  .

Et piffer avec Ibuki, c'est la mort assurée  ::ninja::  .

----------


## Mr Thy

Haha ouais,  mais je parlais en général, fallait pas te sentir visé  ::): 

Ce que je voulais dire c'est que si mon adversaire joue comme un gros con, je désactive mon cerveau (ce qui reste) aussi,  et ça me perd souvent. 

Bon,  j'ai quand même sorti mon Sim de la brousse en casu today, quand même réussi à faire RQ un super gold qui punissait rien.  je dois donc pas être le seul avec ce prob  ::ninja::

----------


## Hige

> je dois donc pas être le seul avec ce prob


On m'appelle ?  ::ninja::

----------


## KyouLeMalpropre

Il est tard, j'arrive pas a trouver le sommeil, bon un peu de street pourquoi pas.... je trouve un adversaire, ça se passe, puis au milieu du second round, déconnexion du serveur du jeu....., bien, évidemment je m’énerve puisque je perd des points sans avoir rien fait, peu importe je me dis, c'est la faute a pas de chance, je retente, nouveau match, bim une nouvelle déconnexion, la c'est chiant, perte de points une nouvelles fois. Le pire dans l'histoire, c'est que je suis con, et je recommence, évidemment lors du troisième match la même. Et le ban qui va avec. VA FALLOIR FAIRE UN TRUC POUR CES GENTILS SERVEURS, Je suis pas d'un naturel énervé mais la sa fait trop. ET merde non ce n'est pas ma co, j'ai jamais eu un problème pareil
JEU DE MERDE codé par des incompétent de premiers ordres, a mais par contre pour nous pondre un jeux en kit façon Ikea ya du monde.
Putain quoi, j'aime ce jeux, cette franchise, j'ai acheté les packs comme un pigeon façon fanboy combattant de rue, au final Capcom nous remercie avec des "Les serveurs ? C'est mieux un costume ryu bboy non ?"
Bref je suis désolé, mais tellement déçu, plus envie de jouer au final...

----------


## Kamikaze

T'inquiète pas ça va passer

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

> Il est tard, j'arrive pas a trouver le sommeil, bon un peu de street pourquoi pas.... je trouve un adversaire, ça se passe, puis au milieu du second round, déconnexion du serveur du jeu....., bien, évidemment je m’énerve puisque je perd des points sans avoir rien fait, peu importe je me dis, c'est la faute a pas de chance, je retente, nouveau match, bim une nouvelle déconnexion, la c'est chiant, perte de points une nouvelles fois. Le pire dans l'histoire, c'est que je suis con, et je recommence, évidemment lors du troisième match la même. Et le ban qui va avec. VA FALLOIR FAIRE UN TRUC POUR CES GENTILS SERVEURS, Je suis pas d'un naturel énervé mais la sa fait trop. ET merde non ce n'est pas ma co, j'ai jamais eu un problème pareil
> JEU DE MERDE codé par des incompétent de premiers ordres, a mais par contre pour nous pondre un jeux en kit façon Ikea ya du monde.
> Putain quoi, j'aime ce jeux, cette franchise, j'ai acheté les packs comme un pigeon façon fanboy combattant de rue, au final Capcom nous remercie avec des "Les serveurs ? C'est mieux un costume ryu bboy non ?"
> Bref je suis désolé, mais tellement déçu, plus envie de jouer au final...


Ils ont recruté chez Konami, dans l'équipe de PES ?  ::sad::

----------


## Mr Thy

> T'inquiète ça va pas passer


Fixed.

----------


## Kamikaze

Ya ultradavid qui a mangé aussi haha zont eu une merde hier

- - - Mise à jour - - -

https://youtu.be/0jfUU7IYQnI

FT10 Entre MCrimson et Akainu, cest tendu. Sim versus Guile

- - - Mise à jour - - -

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=DVWED8y9euo

Wahou cest pour toi. Sabin fait très bien les tps un peu hautes qui evitent les anti airs dont jtavais parlé

----------


## deathdigger

> Ouais, mais dit toi, même si tu installerais un Hayabusa et des boutons Sanwa par après, ça reviendra en encore moins cher que même un TE neuf. Les boutons sont des snap-ins standard, tu peux échanger sans problêmes avec du Sanwa/Seimitsu sans aucun soucis.


Je n'arrive pas à le trouver à moins de 220€, mon google-fu est peut-être rincé. Je vais peut-être aller à la rep, j'en profiterai pour vendre 2-3 bricoles  :tired:

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

Avant toute chose je tiens à féliciter l'auteur de la discussion qui a construit une page d'accueil en béton et très instructive.  :;):  Malgré tout, je me pose une question : y a-t-il un (ou des) DLC indispensable(s) pour jouer à SF V ?  ::huh::

----------


## Kamikaze

Nan mais ya des persos à débloquer. Regarde les pages précédentes ma réponse à von yaourt, jexplique le bazar.

Ya le dlc gratos du mode histoire à chopper (cest ptet inclus direct). Les autres dlcs cest les persos (tous débloquables gratos) et les costumes.

----------


## Wahou

Yes je vais regarder ça. Restera à réussir l'exe parce que très souvent la TP haute finit par une envolée vers le soleil (le buffer n'est pas encore assez généreux pour moi).

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

Ah oui, OK. J'avais lu ta réponse, mais je ne savais plus si ça s'appliquait à tous ou seulement certains. Merci. Reste plus qu'à bosser pour les débloquer.  :;):

----------


## Mr Thy

> Je n'arrive pas à le trouver à moins de 220€, mon google-fu est peut-être rincé. Je vais peut-être aller à la rep, j'en profiterai pour vendre 2-3 bricoles


https://www.amazon.fr/dp/B00RZ7T8N6?...on_feature_div
http://www.micromania.fr/real-arcade...ps3-67595.html

Le 4 Kai vient avec le stick Hayabusa, et normalement les boutons Kuro (la toute dernière révision serait équipé des boutons Hayabusa, mais je sais pas si c'est seulement la version Jap ou pas).

C'est un peu confus de la part de Hori honnêtement. La version originale n'avait ne supportait pas Xinput (mais seulement DirectInput, qui nécessitait un soft comme Joy2key dans SFV avant la S2, pas de prob maintenant). Ils ont ressorti une révision du PCB, avec le support Xinput et les boutons Hayabusa. Néanmoins, à en lire les réactions, certains modèles seraient toujours équippés des boutons Kuro (mais du nouveau PCB qd même) et certains avec les Hayabusa (mats). 

Honnêtement, à 140-149 euros, t'as déjà un excellent stick. Et si t'aimes pas les boutons, à 2.5 € les Sanwa, c'est toujours une bonne occaz.

Ah et au fait Vorsh, en effet, j'ai du rerentrer mes assignations DirectInput, mais j'ai l'impression que le jeu le fait que si t'as lancé le jeu avant d'avoir connecté le stick.

----------


## Mr Thy

> Avant toute chose je tiens à féliciter l'auteur de la discussion qui a construit une page d'accueil en béton et très instructive.  Malgré tout, je me pose une question : y a-t-il un (ou des) DLC indispensable(s) pour jouer à SF V ?


Merci, mais ça prend un temps fou à taper. Merci à Mjoln pour intégrer les murs de texte que je lui envoi.

Le story mode est gratos, et à part te donner une petite histoire banale, ça te permettra de remporter 80 000 FM (une fois normal, une fois en mode extra). A part ça, tu peux même l'enlever après, ça prend de la place sur ton disque pour rien.
Les DLC, principalement les persos. Même si tu les joues pas, ça peut toujours être utile de les avoir, ne serait-ce que pour pouvoir les choisir en training pour tester ce qui est faisable/punissable ou pas.

Et bien sûr, comme Capcom essaie de nous le faire gober encore et encore, un bon costume te feras gagner nettement plus online. Costume standard? Tu passeras pas plus haut que bronze.







Une des parties de ce post contient un poil d'ironie  ::ninja::

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

> Une des parties de ce post contient un poil d'ironie


Ah bon ?  ::blink::  ::P:

----------


## Yoggsothoth

> Il est tard, j'arrive pas a trouver le sommeil, bon un peu de street pourquoi pas.... je trouve un adversaire, ça se passe, puis au milieu du second round, déconnexion du serveur du jeu....., bien, évidemment je m’énerve puisque je perd des points sans avoir rien fait, peu importe je me dis, c'est la faute a pas de chance, je retente, nouveau match, bim une nouvelle déconnexion, la c'est chiant, perte de points une nouvelles fois. Le pire dans l'histoire, c'est que je suis con, et je recommence, évidemment lors du troisième match la même. Et le ban qui va avec. VA FALLOIR FAIRE UN TRUC POUR CES GENTILS SERVEURS, Je suis pas d'un naturel énervé mais la sa fait trop. ET merde non ce n'est pas ma co, j'ai jamais eu un problème pareil
> JEU DE MERDE codé par des incompétent de premiers ordres, a mais par contre pour nous pondre un jeux en kit façon Ikea ya du monde.
> Putain quoi, j'aime ce jeux, cette franchise, j'ai acheté les packs comme un pigeon façon fanboy combattant de rue, au final Capcom nous remercie avec des "Les serveurs ? C'est mieux un costume ryu bboy non ?"
> Bref je suis désolé, mais tellement déçu, plus envie de jouer au final...


Han ! t'es pas parti te coucher après notre session ! Désespère pas, même si moi aussi les serveurs me rendent fou, on se marre bien entre Canard tout de même ! bon sauf quand je joue Urien peut être  :;): 

Bosse ton Boxeur au lieu de rager sur le live du coup  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Vorshakaar

> Ah et au fait Vorsh, en effet, j'ai du rerentrer mes assignations DirectInput, mais j'ai l'impression que le jeu le fait que si t'as lancé le jeu avant d'avoir connecté le stick.


Je pense avoir découvert le coupable de mon côté: j'ai toujours un pad rrodbox 360 connecté au Pc. Sur blazblue Chrono Ex, j'ai dû le débrancher sinon mon stick était détecté en tant que joueur 2.  En relançant SF 5 derrière sans rebrancher le pad, je n'ai pas eu le menu de config bouton comme d'habitude.

----------


## KyouLeMalpropre

> Han ! t'es pas parti te coucher après notre session ! Désespère pas, même si moi aussi les serveurs me rendent fou, on se marre bien entre Canard tout de même ! bon sauf quand je joue Urien peut être 
> 
> Bosse ton Boxeur au lieu de rager sur le live du coup


T'as surement raison, mais bon c'est un jeu compétitif, c'est plus fort que moi  ::unsure::

----------


## deathdigger

> https://www.amazon.fr/dp/B00RZ7T8N6?...on_feature_div
> http://www.micromania.fr/real-arcade...ps3-67595.html
> 
> Le 4 Kai vient avec le stick Hayabusa, et normalement les boutons Kuro (la toute dernière révision serait équipé des boutons Hayabusa, mais je sais pas si c'est seulement la version Jap ou pas).
> 
> C'est un peu confus de la part de Hori honnêtement. La version originale n'avait ne supportait pas Xinput (mais seulement DirectInput, qui nécessitait un soft comme Joy2key dans SFV avant la S2, pas de prob maintenant). Ils ont ressorti une révision du PCB, avec le support Xinput et les boutons Hayabusa. Néanmoins, à en lire les réactions, certains modèles seraient toujours équippés des boutons Kuro (mais du nouveau PCB qd même) et certains avec les Hayabusa (mats). 
> 
> Honnêtement, à 140-149 euros, t'as déjà un excellent stick. Et si t'aimes pas les boutons, à 2.5 € les Sanwa, c'est toujours une bonne occaz.
> 
> Ah et au fait Vorsh, en effet, j'ai du rerentrer mes assignations DirectInput, mais j'ai l'impression que le jeu le fait que si t'as lancé le jeu avant d'avoir connecté le stick.


Merci monsieur, je commande ça de suite  ::):

----------


## von_yaourt

Bon, les challenges d'Akuma c'est fait. J'ai toujours un peu de mal avec l'exécution sur le jeu, non pas parce que les links sont durs (c'est plutôt très largement le contraire) mais parce que l'interpréteur continue de me casser les noix, même s'il y a du mieux. Oh, et je ne suis pas super fan des v-skills offensifs, je déteste avoir à faire des combinaisons de boutons pour sortir un seul coup, et avec Akuma le MP+MK > K > 41236K doit être fait en pilote automatique pour faire juste un launcher et une pirouette, c'est pas top niveau feeling. Par contre le V-trigger cancel c'est vraiment cool, c'est exactement comme l'overdrive cancel dans Blazblue. 

En tout cas Akuma a l'air cool et assez facile à jouer, avec des conversions simples qui font de gros dégâts.

----------


## Kamikaze

Bah en fait c'est pas un seul coup, y'a un delay suffisant pour que tu puisses réagir et créer des routes, ça viendra avec l'expérience pour faire ça ingame mais j'te donne quelques exemples:

st.MK (block, accroupi) MP+MK (V-Skill) Kick (Whiff) Kara-Cancel -> Shun Goku Satsu: https://www.reddit.com/r/StreetFight...playing_akuma/
st.MK (block, accroupi) (V-Skill)  Poing (Block) V-Trigger pour être safe ou faire ca: (https://twitter.com/AutoMattock/status/814346850685829120?p=v)

En hit ça dépend de tes ressources et de ce que tu veux faire.

Tuer en optimisant chargement barre de super/sortir du coin, Kick, crossup tatsu lk, dragon
Mixup vers 50/50: V-Skill Kick Dragon ex (hardknockdown) v-trigger cancel -> setup 50/50 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=guM87TBcNWE
V-Skill Kick, activation du v-trigger et gros combo
Dépenser d'une barre de Ex ou non
Tenter un reset
etc.

Donc y'a vraiment pas mal de choix, c'est pas vraiment de l'autopilote, obligé que ce soit plusieurs coups séparés.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Et n'oublions pas que le v-skill d'Akuma est défensif aussi, c'est un parry

----------


## LeChameauFou

j'ai fait quelques matches hier d'akuma. Bah on sent que le perso manque de pv.

----------


## Shapa

Dites je pensais peut être le prendre avec les promos Steam. J'avais testé a la release mais les serveurs en mousse et le jeu pas fini mónt fait le revendre. Ça a changé? C'est jouable au pad Xbox 360/One? Y'a moyen de tout débloquer sans payer les season pass (savoir quelle édition je prends). 

Désolé pour les questions de noob (et si je le prends ça sera pire je pense  :^_^: ). 

Merci!

----------


## Zerger

Honnêtement tout débloquer avec la FM, j'ai des doutes. Faudrait que je me motive à finir les trials et les survivals easy pour tous les persos mais j'ai peur que ca ne suffise pas

----------


## Shapa

Je veux me concentrer sur un ou deux persos, tant que c'est faisable ça me gêne pas.

----------


## deathdigger

En peu de temps, j'ai juste fait le mode histoire, quelques défis et le mode survie en facile, j'ai débloqué 2 persos et je suis sur le point d'en débloquer un troisième  ::): 
Pour le netcode, j'ai essayé hier soir, et c'est plutôt correct, même si je me suis tapé des lags de fou furieux sur 2 parties. Par contre, j'ai l'impression qu'il y'a pas mal de rage sur le jeu, les mecs bourrent les shoryu-pifs, se font punir et ne refont pas de match dans la foulée  ::P:

----------


## Kamikaze

Jai débloqué tous les persos avec la FM easy. Je détaille ce quil faut faire les pages précédentes.

Mais je nai pas tous les stages et pas tous les costumes jai du chopper 2 stages et quelques couleurs/costumes. Je pourrai grind la fight money et tout chopper je pense mais ca demande beaucoup de temps et du skill (mode survie hard + hell = long et dur).

Concernant les serveurs, ya une dépendance au serveur pour le online (cest pas full p2p). Sans serveur pas de online, un mec sur reddit avait posté les stats d'uptime, c'est du 97% donc pas parfait et ya deja eu des problemes. La grande majorité du temps cest bon tout de même et tu peux jouer offline au pire.

Je joue au pad 360 et jai un gros niveau.

Aprés ca reste un jeu hardcore donc tu vas perdre non stop au début et le online est très exigeant pour un jeu de combat donc ton adversaire et toi pouvez avoir du lag même avec une bonne co et le système de matchmaking est dépendant de la population online, de ta co et celle des autres, et de ton classement. Donc mieux vaut jouer avec des potes (les canards) si tu galères à ce niveau

----------


## Zerger

Ouais, je parlais juste pour les persos.
Ca me fait un peu chier d'avoir juste pu acheter Alex et Ibuki après 150h de jeu, va falloir que je grind un peu au cas ou ils sortent des persos pas à charge pour la S2  ::ninja::

----------


## Shapa

Merci les mecs! Je vais le prendre en édition de base j'ai 10 balles de Steam wallet a 9 euros je prends pas trop de risques.

----------


## deathdigger

> Ouais, je parlais juste pour les persos.
> Ca me fait un peu chier d'avoir juste pu acheter Alex et Ibuki après 150h de jeu, va falloir que je grind un peu au cas ou ils sortent des persos pas à charge pour la S2


T'es mauvais  :tired: 
Comme je le disais, j'ai débloqué 2 persos en moins d'une journée de jeu (suffit de terminer tous les modes histoires et la survie en facile + faire les missions à la con).
Et oui, le jeu est jouable à la manette 360, le stick est un confort pour ceux qui s'y sont habitués  :;):

----------


## Zerger

Ouais au début ca va vite. Faut que je pense à installer le gros DLC story mode tiens

----------


## parpaingue

J'ai débloqué tous les persos de la saison 1, un décor et un ou deux costumes avec de la FM sans souffrir, juste un peu de temps à y consacrer. Par contre je ne pourrai clairement pas me payer les persos de la saison 2, à la limite Akuma, parce que j'ai quasi épuisé la "réserve" de FM facile (story/survie easy/normal).

----------


## Mr Thy

N'oublier pas de mater les démonstrations, ça rapporte du flouze aussi.

----------


## Shapa

Mais on gagne du FM en jouant aussi?

----------


## Supergounou

Quasiment pas. Enfin, pas beaucoup de manière direct, mais tu vas gagner des XP pour toi et pour tes persos, qui vont monter de niveau. À chaque monté de niveau, tu gagnes de la FM. J'ai du mal à me rendre compte si c'est rentable uniquement via ce système.

Et il y a aussi les dailies challenge qui te permettent de gagner de la FM, souvent il y en a des simples du genre faire 10 overheads ou 10 crush counters. Par contre là encore les récompenses ne sont pas fofolles.

----------


## Mr Thy

1000 FM par niveau. Donc oui, au début c'est rentable. Mais après un certain temps, c'est du grind.

Pour exemple, mon Bison est level 49. Je joue une voir parfois deux heures en casu/classé. Il me faut +50000 points d'XP pour monter lv50. Depuis la S2, je dirais que j'ai environ 6-7 match par heure si j'ai de la chance (c'est pas foufou pour le moment le matchmaking). 300 points d'XP quand je gagne (la moitié si tu perds). A ce rythme ça prend plus ou moins un mois pour monter de niveau. Mais je pourrais jouer plus de persos en casu pour monter mes non mains.

Donc comme tout, au début ça rapporte, après plus rien. Personnellement j'ai tout les persos, 2-3 stages et qq couleurs. Il me reste grosso modo 350000 FM. Donc fin de S2, le grind sera réël s'ils ne changent rien.

Edit - Et faut pas oublier que le story mode et le survival font gagner du niveau. Je crois que si on termine jusqu'a survival normal, on doit être à niveau 20 environ pour le perso.

----------


## Shapa

Ah ok. J'y vois un peu plus clair.

----------


## Kamikaze

À noter que tu gagnes 32k FM en débloquant un perso et en faisant tous ses trucs sauf survie hard et hell.

----------


## Mr Thy

Huhu

----------


## Zerger

Le survival normal, ca reste quand meme 29 combats chiants et un combat random ou l'ordi peut s'enerver

----------


## Mr Thy

Attend-toi à pire en Hard et Hell alors  ::P:

----------


## Zerger

Ah non mais meme pas pour rire je tente le hard et le hell. Trop de grind tue le grind.
Et j'ai les missions de Guilty à finir

----------


## Hige

Le Japon annonce Gief top tier. J'attends les avis des experts.

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Nope, c'est Urien .

----------


## Hige

Urien perd contre Karin, c'est donc pas possible  ::ninja::

----------


## Le Dahu

Ouf gief est mieux mais surement pas top tier.  

Shapa ça fait trop plaisir de te voire ::wub::  . Fais moi signe pour quelque patates

----------


## Rom1

Le seul vrai top tier c'est Sim qui TP à l'infini en faisant gros poing.

----------


## Mr Thy

Guile m'a l'air très fort. J'attend voir ce que Du va faire avec cette saison.

----------


## Shapa

> Ouf gief est mieux mais surement pas top tier.  
> 
> Shapa ça fait trop plaisir de te voire . Fais moi signe pour quelque patates


Dahu!!!! Tu vas me taper trop fort, je suis un gros nul à SF, pire que DOTA pour dire  :^_^:

----------


## Zaltman

> Le Japon annonce Gief top tier. J'attends les avis des experts.


Le Japon annonçait Juri top tier sur USF4...  ::trollface:: 

Gief est meilleur, le nouveau méta me semble lui être beaucoup plus favorable, mais ça reste un perso de spécialiste aux match-up très déséquilibrés.
De toute manière même low-tier en saison 1, tout le monde serrait les fesses face à Snake, Stupendous, infexioux ou itazan et le up ne me semble pas assez gros pour faire basculer d'autres pros sur le perso.

----------


## Mr Thy

Bah j'ai l'impression que Gief fait plus peur que dans la S1 quand il est dans ta figure. Mais faut toujours autant lire le jeu de l'autre pour y arriver, dans la figure.

----------


## Kamikaze

> Guile m'a l'air très fort. J'attend voir ce que Du va faire avec cette saison.


Gagner la coupe Asie déjà haha

----------


## Supergounou

Oh, y a des vods? J'adore voir jouer Guile.

----------


## deathdigger

J'ai pris Urien en troisième perso, il est encore moins évident à jouer que dans le III-3.  :tired:

----------


## Mr Thy

> Oh, y a des vods? J'adore voir jouer Guile.


Y'en a quelques uns ici https://www.youtube.com/user/KarinUSF4/videos

----------


## Hige

> Le Japon annonçait Juri top tier sur USF4...


Elle l'était, top 8 à l'EVO  :tired:

----------


## Kamikaze

Nan je sais pas ou chopper ça, c'était vraiment un event exclusivement asiatique sponso par un truc "Douyu" je connais pas.

J'ai trouvé les résultats là mais c'est tout, ça devrait tomber sur youtube un de ces 4 je pense:

http://chigesoku3.doorblog.jp/archives/50333304.html

Le format est très bizarre, effectivement y'a l'air d'avoir les premiers matchs sur KarinUSF4

----------


## Mr Thy

Douyu c'est le site de streaming le plus populaire en Chine. L'ancien sponsor de Xiao Hai aussi.

----------


## Hige

C'est le site qui propose des chiffres mensuels à 10k$ mini à ses streameurs.

----------


## Supergounou

> Y'en a quelques uns ici https://www.youtube.com/user/KarinUSF4/videos


Cool merci  ::):

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Sagat incoming !

----------


## Wahou

> Le seul vrai top tier c'est Sim qui TP à l'infini en faisant gros poing.


Avec de tels propos tu n'atteindras jamais la véritable sagesse yogi...

----------


## Zerger



----------


## Rom1

> Avec de tels propos tu n'atteindras jamais la véritable sagesse yogi...


Fuck Sim.

----------


## deathdigger

> https://www.amazon.fr/dp/B00RZ7T8N6?...on_feature_div
> http://www.micromania.fr/real-arcade...ps3-67595.html
> 
> Le 4 Kai vient avec le stick Hayabusa, et normalement les boutons Kuro (la toute dernière révision serait équipé des boutons Hayabusa, mais je sais pas si c'est seulement la version Jap ou pas).
> 
> C'est un peu confus de la part de Hori honnêtement. La version originale n'avait ne supportait pas Xinput (mais seulement DirectInput, qui nécessitait un soft comme Joy2key dans SFV avant la S2, pas de prob maintenant). Ils ont ressorti une révision du PCB, avec le support Xinput et les boutons Hayabusa. Néanmoins, à en lire les réactions, certains modèles seraient toujours équippés des boutons Kuro (mais du nouveau PCB qd même) et certains avec les Hayabusa (mats). 
> 
> Honnêtement, à 140-149 euros, t'as déjà un excellent stick. Et si t'aimes pas les boutons, à 2.5 € les Sanwa, c'est toujours une bonne occaz.
> 
> Ah et au fait Vorsh, en effet, j'ai du rerentrer mes assignations DirectInput, mais j'ai l'impression que le jeu le fait que si t'as lancé le jeu avant d'avoir connecté le stick.


J'ai reçu le bouzin, et je viens de tester 5 minutes, c'est du tout bon, merci pour le conseil, et pour le lien  ::): 
A terme, je pense que je vais foutre des Semeitsu en boutons (je préfère les boutons plats), mais pour le peu que j'ai testé, c'est du très bon matos, le stick est très agréable et très précis  :Bave:

----------


## Mr Thy

De rien. 
Pour info, est-ce que ton stick est venu avec les boutons Kuro ou Hayabusa maintenant?

----------


## Ouro

J'ai eu la bonne idée de relancer le jeu en ranked ... Adieu mon Silver, de retour en super bronze  :Emo: 

Edit:



Je lui vole ses pts, il refuse de rematch, j'adore  :Cigare:

----------


## Yoggsothoth

COCOCOMBOOOO BREAKER !

----------


## deathdigger

> De rien. 
> Pour info, est-ce que ton stick est venu avec les boutons Kuro ou Hayabusa maintenant?


Aucune idée, ils ne sont pas lisses.
Si je regarde les photos là : 
http://www.stick-fighter.com/liste-u...ks-arcade-ps4/

Ça semble être les boutons de l'Hayabusa et du silent.
A noter que j'ai branché le stick et qu'il a été reconnu directement (après installation d'un driver en automatique sur W10). En lançant SFV, il m'a proposé de mapper les boutons du stick par rapport à des boutons de X360 (ABXY, etc.) et j'ai remappé derrière par rapport à mon ancien stick (un X360 Virtua Fighter). J'ai remarqué qu'après qu'il y'avait un bouton pour passer de PS4>PS3>PC, mais je ne vois pas ce que ça change (il a été reconnu alors qu'il était sur PS4).

----------


## Kamikaze

Je sais pas si y'a plus de joueurs ou si l'astuce fonctionne mais suite à un tweet de James Chen je me config' comme ça pour les parties avec matchmaking maintenant:

Connexion 3-5, Demander avant de jouer: oui, cross play: oui.

Et donc à la demande de connexion tu regardes si le mec est à 5 barres ou pas et tu acceptes ou non.

Je sais pas si c'est l'effet placebo ou si y'a plus de monde en ligne mais j'enchaine pas mal les matchs cette semaine.

----------


## Shapa

J'ai fait deux parties en ligne, pas en classé et ça a mis genre 2 minutes a chaque fois. C'est pas trop mal. 

Bon je sais pas du tout qui jouer. Je vais farmer pour acheter Boxer car c'est mon perso préféré. En attendant je joue Ken, il me parait "noobfriendly". J'ai testé Laura j'avais aucune idée quoi faire. 

D'ailleurs vous avez des conseils en perso de noob? J'ai lu deux ou trois guides, ils conseillent Ryu, mais bon, Ryu je le joue depuis SF2 sur super nes, j'ai envie d'un peu de changement.  ::P:

----------


## Kamikaze

Franchement toujours la même réponse, va en training avec un perso qui te plait visuellement/niveau design et tout, et regarde si le feeling te plait aussi.

----------


## Supergounou

Ou mieux: fait du vs contre un canard de ton niveau sur une longue session, test un peu tous les persos et voit celui avec lequel tu t'amuses le plus  :;):

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Ou tu fais/test les défis pour voir tes affinités avec les combo/coups des persos .

----------


## Kamikaze

Ouais du training quoi

 :tired:

----------


## Mr Thy

> Je sais pas si y'a plus de joueurs ou si l'astuce fonctionne mais suite à un tweet de James Chen je me config' comme ça pour les parties avec matchmaking maintenant:
> 
> Connexion 3-5, Demander avant de jouer: oui, cross play: oui.
> 
> Et donc à la demande de connexion tu regardes si le mec est à 5 barres ou pas et tu acceptes ou non.
> 
> Je sais pas si c'est l'effet placebo ou si y'a plus de monde en ligne mais j'enchaine pas mal les matchs cette semaine.


J'attend toujours de cette façon, sauf en 4-5 la plupart du temps. Ca me montre des barres à 5, et quand même du rollback de fou. En lobby, nickel, mais casu/ranked, depuis la S2 c'est genre 3/10 matches qui sont jouables.

----------


## Yoggsothoth

> Ouais du training quoi


Bah non en training on ne te montre pas de combos comme en défi  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Mr Thy

Si tu les enregistres toi-même, si.




Je sors...

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Lapin compris en plus  ::huh::

----------


## Mr Thy

Mais. Tu peux enregistrer tes propres séquences dans le dummy.

Donc, petit jeu de famille. Tu enregistres un combo, et puis tu demande à un pote de le refaire identique après, sans mention des coups.

Voila, des heures et des heures de plaisir  ::ninja::

----------


## Yoggsothoth

::lol::

----------


## Shapa

> Franchement toujours la même réponse, va en training avec un perso qui te plait visuellement/niveau design et tout, et regarde si le feeling te plait aussi.


Ok pas de soucis je vais faire ça. Je me demandais si y'avait des trucs trop dur ou à éviter.

----------


## Supergounou

Si vraiment tu veux un perso pas trop dur à jouer, tu peux jeter un œil à Necalli et Cammy.

----------


## Mr Thy

Bah tu veux surtout t'amuser avec le jeu non? Généralement tu choisiras un personnage que soit tu kiffes au niveau design, soit au niveau de la façon de jouer. Dis-toi que les premiers jours/semaines/mois (selon ton XP en jeu de VS) que c'est un perso dur ou pas dur à jouer, tu vas devoir apprendre le jeu en lui-même, plutôt que les finesses du perso. Donc autant commencer avec un perso qui te fait pas trop chier dès le début.

Ryu est souvent cité, parce que dans la plupart des SF, il est l'archétype du perso "moyen", il a de bons outils, il a pas de super faiblesses, facile à prendre en main, ce qui ne veut pas dire qu'il est d'office facile à gagner avec (facile à prendre en main, c'est pas la même chose que facile à maitriser. Et n'oublie pas qu'un paquet de Ryu se trouvent online, donc après un temps, c'est un des matchups les plus connus de tout le monde). Mais honnêtement, SFV est plus permissif que les autres moutures de la série, je dirais que même les persos souvent cités comme "mauvais" sont toujours viables. Le jeu n'existe que depuis un an, donc on connait pas encore le potentiel des chaque perso dans les détails.

Fait toi plaisir, et prend le perso que t'aimes jouer.

----------


## Kamikaze

Ouais même si le perso est dur à maitriser par malchance, je crois pas trop au coup du "je prends le perso standard pour progresser", tu vas t'emmerder et pas avoir envie de progresser. Avec un perso que tu kiffes tu vas naturellement développer ton style et avec le temps, en améliorant ta compréhension, tu affineras tes goûts et là tu changeras p'têt de perso. Tant que tu t'amuses et que t'as envie de t'améliorer c'est bon

----------


## Mr Thy

Chouette session avec Ouro au fait.

Ca sort un "Fuck Bison" de nulle part pour dire bonjour, donc c'est dur de résister à lui foutre des claques en retour.

A part un petit freeze bizarre, nickel la connexion.

----------


## Shapa

Yep OK merci pour les conseils! Je voulais juste pas pick un truc nul a chier et même si je devenais super bon ( juste après avoir gagné au loto, y'a autant de chances  ::P: ) perdre H24 parce-que le perso est pourri. Duc oui je vais les tester et jouer ce qui m'amuse.

----------


## Kamikaze

Ouais de toute façon à moins de jouer à très haut niveau c'est pas le perso qui va changer grand chose à tes victoires, le jeu est bien équilibré

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Putain mais le FANG de Xian, un plaisir à voir:




Moi j'ai pas bougé de perso, c'est définitif, je reste sur Vega, FANG, Birdie, Rashid, je m'éclate trop avec eux.

J'ai battu le Akuma de Ixion avec mon Birdie  ::o:

----------


## Zerger

> Yep OK merci pour les conseils! Je voulais juste pas pick un truc nul a chier et même si je devenais super bon ( juste après avoir gagné au loto, y'a autant de chances ) perdre H24 parce-que le perso est pourri. Duc oui je vais les tester et jouer ce qui m'amuse.


Avant de perdre a cause du perso, tu va surtout perdre a cause de ton niveau  ::ninja::

----------


## Shapa

Oui c'est exactement ce que je dis  :^_^: . Allez on va farm Balrog aujourd'hui.

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

Je me posais les mêmes questions que toi, puis je me suis souvenu que pas mal de joueurs disaient qu'il fallait se faire plaisir avant tout. Je n'ai testé que brièvement Ryu, hier, mais je pense que je vais tous les essayer pour en trouver un qui me plaise.  :;):  Si tu cherches un sac de frappe, je suis ton homme. Je n'ai jamais joué à aucun jeu de baston, et encore moins SF. Le seul que j'ai un peu joué est Soulcalibur II sur Gamecube, mais c'est quand même très différent.  ::P:

----------


## Mjoln

> Moi j'ai pas bougé de perso, c'est définitif, je reste sur Vega, FANG, Birdie, Rashid, je m'éclate trop avec eux.


Pareil, je continue de mainer Bison, c'est celui avec lequel je suis le plus à l'aise, haut la main, perso à charge un jour, perso à charge toujours. Avec un Necalli de seconde main derrière. Nash, j'ai perdu le perso en chemin, et pourtant j'ai fait des centaines de combats avec, mais je sais pas pourquoi, j'ai plus le feeling, je me fais chier avec. Je le sors que pour les grandes occasions. Un peu comme un vieux smoking, c'est sentimental.

MAIS j'ai très envie de bosser Ibuki.


Edit : @Thy : J'ai bien vu ton message. dès que j'ai un peu de temps je fais ce qu'il faut dans l'OP.

----------


## Mr Thy

Mjoln, no prob, je peine à trouver du texte rigolo pour le reste des persos moi-même. Vas-y à l'aise  :Beer: 
Et on peut pas se fâcher sur un compatriote Bison haha. Idem ici, bien que je lorgne aussi vers un Balrog et un Guile, Bison reste le perso naturel pour moi. C'est bizarre, ce sont tous des persos à charge, mais avec Bison j'ai aucun problème à avancer. Perso avec la marche la plus lente, et pourtant je suis le plus mobile avec lui.
Gief et Sim c'est plus pour le fun. Faudrait que je regarde Laura aussi un de ces jours, juste pour sentir les possibilités du perso.

Ouru, on en discutait hier, mais voici un résumé que Xian vient de mettre sur son touitteur (4 pages, faut ouvrir le message twitter et cliquer sur le texte), je crois que Xian joue *un poil* mieux que moi  ::ninja:: , donc ça peut aider d'avoir les conseils d'un bon joueur aussi

----------


## Kamikaze

Ouais très très bons conseils de Xian, ça serait cool qu'il fasse des vidz' ou autres car il raconte des trucs vraiment intéressants des fois, quand il est en mode sérieux

----------


## Hige

Ah ouais, il en est déjà là Sako  ::O:

----------


## Mr Thy

S'aiment toujours autant le training stage ces Japoniais.

----------


## LeChameauFou

> Si vraiment tu veux un perso pas trop dur à jouer, tu peux jeter un œil à Necalli et Cammy.


Ryu et R.mika aussi non ?

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Du suspens, du mindgame une garde de dingue ! Ce match  ::wub::  Les setups de Gachikun sont terrible ! Acqua n'est pas en reste non plus .

----------


## Kamikaze

Excellent!

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Gachikun qui utilise les trucs avec le vent dont j'ai parlé y'a un an dans ma vidéo de tuto, je savais que ça finirait par être utilisé en match et ça montre une partie de la profondeur du jeu.

On a la tornade ex roll cancel à bonne distance vers spinning mixer amélioré par le vent (2:34) et on a spinning mixer EX dans le v-trigger, cancel du recovery par jump mk pour cross-up (3:01), du très lourd, c'est vraiment pas facile d'intégrer ça à son jeu, faut être super aware.

'Tain énorme les setups d'Ibuki où ça jongle avec la bombe, mais il aurait du sauter plus je pense, Gachikun profitait trop du jeu au sol

----------


## SuicideSnake

Je joue avec Juri en ce moment, c'est un plaisir. Par contr, je me fais bolosser bien comme il faut dès que je tombe sur une Laura  ::o: 
C'est simple, si elle me fout dans le coin, j'ai plus qu'à poser la manette et boire tranquillement mon thé en attendant que la personne en face termine son combo.

En fait, faudrait que je me renseigne si Juri à un dragon utilisable à la relevé  ::ninja::

----------


## Mr Thy

Tensenrin EX (qcf+pp) est full invincible de frame 1 à 8. Mais comme toujours, le pif est risqué, parce que l'autre a 1 semaine pour punir si jamais le pif est gardé.

----------


## yodaxy

Capcom ne l'a pas encore fait donc des moddeurs s'y sont mis :




Ça a l'air vachement complet en plus (avec la note à la fin et tout).

Sinon Bonne année à tous !  ::ninja::

----------


## deathdigger

Je pense que je vais me focaliser sur Rashid et Nash pour le moment. J'aime bien ces deux persos, ils sont assez mobiles et font pas mal de contrôle de zone. Les combos de Rashid sont assez simples, et son MP+MK est génial  :Bave:

----------


## Wahou

Petite question technique. Un pote vient jouer avec ses pads PS3 et 4 (je sais...) il y a des chances pour que ça marche sans problème avec le direct input sachant que j'ai un stick PS3 de mon côté? Au pire on passera par un sombre logiciel arcanique dans lesquels je me perds toujours...

Sinon outre le CWC, certains pensent aller voir ça?
http://www.eclypsia.com/fr/street-fi...ighter-v-18838

----------


## Mjoln

Mouahahaha

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

> Petite question technique. Un pote vient jouer avec ses pads PS3 et 4 (je sais...) il y a des chances pour que ça marche sans problème avec le direct input sachant que j'ai un stick PS3 de mon côté? Au pire on passera par un sombre logiciel arcanique dans lesquels je me perds toujours...
> 
> Sinon outre le CWC, certains pensent aller voir ça?
> http://www.eclypsia.com/fr/street-fi...ighter-v-18838


Seb Ryu a proposé *ceci* récemment (ça mériterait d'ailleurs de figurer en première page...).  :;):  J'en profite d'ailleurs pour poser une question : du coup, je me retrouve avec ma Logitech F710 en X-Input qui va bien, mais si je veux jouer avec mon fiston en utilisant l'une de mes anciennes manettes en Direct-Input, est-ce jouable avec cette manip ? Est-ce que ça ne risque pas de me f...tre la m....de ?  ::huh::

----------


## SuicideSnake

> Tensenrin EX (qcf+pp) est full invincible de frame 1 à 8. Mais comme toujours, le pif est risqué, parce que l'autre a 1 semaine pour punir si jamais le pif est gardé.


Merci pour le tips, je testerais ça lors de mon prochain bolossage  ::ninja:: 

Je sais pas si c'est passé ici mais je tenais à faire partager ça : https://www.eventhubs.com/news/2016/...ason-2-so-far/

Ca me semble un peu tôt pour faire ce genre de classement mais bon...

Je suis étonné de voir Zangief aussi haut dans les perso faibles, il me semble qu'il a été pas mal boosté, non ?

----------


## Vorshakaar

Pour la saison 2, je reste sur Freebuki, avec Karin en back-up. J'attends de voir la nouvelle fournée de perso (rendez moi Poison  :Bave:  et Elena  ::ninja:: .).

Juri, les charges me désespèrent avec le temps, le ratio combo vs dégâts est vraiment pas terrible. Et le vtrigger est vraiment pas top.

Ha, et bonne année les moches  ::lol::  .

----------


## Hige

> Je sais pas si c'est passé ici mais je tenais à faire partager ça : https://www.eventhubs.com/news/2016/...ason-2-so-far/


La bonne blague qu'est ce classement. Basiquement tout l'inverse de ce que pensent les pros  ::lol::

----------


## Mr Thy

> Pour la saison 2, je reste sur Freebuki, avec Karin en back-up. J'attends de voir la nouvelle fournée de perso (rendez moi Poison  et Elena .).
> 
> Juri, les charges me désespèrent avec le temps, le ratio combo vs dégâts est vraiment pas terrible. Et le vtrigger est vraiment pas top.
> 
> Ha, et bonne année les moches  .


Ouais, bonne et heureuse Canard Pro Tour 2017 à tout le monde.



Et classement Eventhubs... Eventhubs quoi.

----------


## Mr Thy

Connaissant, LowtierGod, il a du  :Boom:

----------


## yodaxy

> Connaissant, LowtierGod, il a du






Il reste plutôt calme  ::ninja::

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Nemo bosse son Urien comme un cochon et il a bien taffé ...

----------


## Hige

> Surtout l'Urien de Nemo qui ne vaut pas une cacahu... une frite .


 ::ninja::

----------


## Yoggsothoth

C'est pour ça que je mets dans mon message " Il a bien taffé "  ::trollface::

----------


## Hige

Je vous ai pris sur le fait monsieur !

----------


## Ouro

J'ai pas encore jouer une seule fois avec un mec pas Bronze/Silver  :Emo: 

Putain et quand je joue contre un mec de mon lvl il fuit et refuse le rematch et c'est reparti pour 5 minutes pour trouver quelqu'un , j'en peux déjà plus du ranked  :Boom:

----------


## Pierronamix

Hello, gros joueur de boxeur sur SF2/4, j'arrive sans mon main sur le 5. Ca vaut le coup de dépenser mes premiers fight deniers pour lui ou c'est devenu une crasse qui me rendra triste ?

Merci !

----------


## Kamikaze

Il est très fort Boxer et super agréable à jouer. Il a été buffé récemment et est devenu encore plus fun. Il a des feintes, un jeu high low plutot safe, de gros degats, de bon frametraps, des resets, il est rapide et a plein d'outils.

----------


## Pierronamix

Aaaah cool ! Je vais tenter de main Rashido un peu, mais je suis content de savoir que mon petit boxeur m'attend au chaud.

Merci bien ! :3

----------


## deathdigger

> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/aa488bd...fb791ff320.jpg
> 
> J'ai pas encore jouer une seule fois avec un mec pas Bronze/Silver 
> 
> Putain et quand je joue contre un mec de mon lvl il fuit et refuse le rematch et c'est reparti pour 5 minutes pour trouver quelqu'un , j'en peux déjà plus du ranked


Avec ma connexion de merde, je n'ai pas beaucoup de matchs en ranked  ::sad:: 
Et mes potes qui jouent, rongent le jeu depuis un moment (ils sont minimum gold)  ::sad:: 
J'ai juste un pote qui a pris le jeu depuis avant-hier, mais il est trop mauvais  ::sad::

----------


## yodaxy

Je suis silver si tu veux faire quelques matches contre moi à l'occasion. Je main Laura mais j'aime bien faire des matches en random pour le fun. Mon ID Steam/CFN : yodaxy.

----------


## Mr Thy

Ce comeback à la fin  :Perfect:

----------


## Mjoln

> Hello, gros joueur de boxeur sur SF2/4, j'arrive sans mon main sur le 5. Ca vaut le coup de dépenser mes premiers fight deniers pour lui ou c'est devenu une crasse qui me rendra triste ?
> 
> Merci !




 ::ninja::

----------


## Yoggsothoth

En cherchant des solutions pour mon souci plus ou moins récent, gros freeze d'une seconde quand je joue ONLINE, je suis tombé sur LE guide .

EDIT : J'ai lu un peu partout qu'avec des pilotes NVIDIA plus récent que les 362.00, le jeu lag/freeze/TP, du coup vous avez vos pilotes à jour ?

----------


## yodaxy

J'ai les pilotes 375.86 et pas de freeze à l'horizon.

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Ok, merci .

----------


## Rom1

J'ai une AMD et depuis la S2 j'ai des freezes d'une seconde aussi...  :tired:

----------


## Mjoln

Tu m'avais pas dit que ça venait de ta connexion Yog ? 
Achetez une PS4 les mecs...  :tired:

----------


## SuicideSnake

Bon, Juri, j'y arrive pas  :Emo: 

Je comprends pas, j'ai fait tout les essais, j'ai essayé de reproduire les combo mais impossible de gagner un match, je me fais scier en deux comme un sac.

Par contre, je sais pas ce que me fait le jeu mais je tombe que contre des ricains, ce qui fait que c'est généralement Téléportation Land  ::o: 

Pourtant, j'accepte les matchs qu'avec 4 ou 5 barres.

----------


## Kamikaze

Juri c'est chaud, elle a beaucoup d'options.

Moi je reste sur le setup dont je parlais plus haut, Connexions 3-5, Avec confirmation, et j'accepte que les 5 barres.

----------


## Vorshakaar

Même avec confirmation avant match pour bien avoir 5 barres, je suis tombé sur des russes, des israéliens, des canadiens et des mecs en amérique du sud.

----------


## Kamikaze

Ouais j'ai eu 1 jap' à 5 barres une fois et des mecs de je sais plus quelle île mais ça reste assez rare, j'ai principalement france, uk, scandinaves et quelques autres de l'EU

----------


## Yoggsothoth

> Tu m'avais pas dit que ça venait de ta connexion Yog ? 
> Achetez une PS4 les mecs...


Je croyais mais en fait non, au vu du nombre de gens qui ont exactement le même souci que moi .

----------


## Pierronamix

> En cherchant des solutions pour mon souci plus ou moins récent, gros freeze d'une seconde quand je joue ONLINE, je suis tombé sur LE guide .
> 
> EDIT : J'ai lu un peu partout qu'avec des pilotes NVIDIA plus récent que les 362.00, le jeu lag/freeze/TP, du coup vous avez vos pilotes à jour ?


Pilote à jour et des freeze.

----------


## Mr Thy

> Je croyais mais en fait non, au vu du nombre de gens qui ont exactement le même souci que moi .


Je confirme, 1 ou 2 freeze pendant une session.

----------


## Kamikaze

Moi je suis sur du nvidia pas à jour (maj auto désactivées) x) j'ai pas ce problème de freezes dont vous parlez, ça fait genre quoi, un long freeze régulièrement? À quelle fréquence et s'quoi la durée du freeze?

Pilote Nvidia version 10.18.13.6869 si ça intéresse quelqu'un

- - - Mise à jour - - -

PS: En regardant dans les drivers de la carte graphique dans le gestionnaire de périphérique, j'ai pas check la version en 3XX.XX, faut ouvrir le panneau GeForce experience mais je l'ai viré

----------


## Pierronamix

> Moi je suis sur du nvidia pas à jour (maj auto désactivées) x) j'ai pas ce problème de freezes dont vous parlez, ça fait genre quoi, un long freeze régulièrement? À quelle fréquence et s'quoi la durée du freeze?
> 
> Pilote Nvidia version 10.18.13.6869 si ça intéresse quelqu'un
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> PS: En regardant dans les drivers de la carte graphique dans le gestionnaire de périphérique, j'ai pas check la version en 3XX.XX, faut ouvrir le panneau GeForce experience mais je l'ai viré


Freeze durant le combat, en random, et régulièrement.  ::lol:: 

En prime mon jeu rame depuis aujourd'hui, même en low, et j'ai une erreur d'instruction à 0x0000 état mémoire not read etc quand je quitte le jeu.... :ouaiouai:

----------


## Yoggsothoth

> Moi je suis sur du nvidia pas à jour (maj auto désactivées) x) j'ai pas ce problème de freezes dont vous parlez, ça fait genre quoi, un long freeze régulièrement? À quelle fréquence et s'quoi la durée du freeze?
> 
> Pilote Nvidia version 10.18.13.6869 si ça intéresse quelqu'un
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> PS: En regardant dans les drivers de la carte graphique dans le gestionnaire de périphérique, j'ai pas check la version en 3XX.XX, faut ouvrir le panneau GeForce experience mais je l'ai viré


Tu es en 368.69 donc .

----------


## Vorshakaar

Ha mais c'est peut-être ça que j'ai eu contre Yog l'autre jour sur le stage de Starlion Akuma  ::o:  .

[Edit]368.81

----------


## Kamikaze

> Tu es en 368.69 donc .


Ah effectivement j'avais pas vu  ::o:

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Mon souci est celui ci :




> freeze/slowdown intervals every "~30 seconds" while playing
> Still unsure what exactly is causing this issue on some PCs with Windows 7 installed.
> Possibly some background application activity or conflicting process priorities / HDD access.
> 
> Many players solved this issue by upgrading from Windows 7 to Windows 10 (preferably a fresh install, without dragging old leftovers along).


Super la solution....

----------


## Kamikaze

Ouaaah toutes les 30 secondes?! Mais c'est méga lourd.

Moi ce que je ferais pour diagnostiquer vite fait c'est:

Tout couper sur le pc sauf steam, lancer le jeu, passer en fenêtré borderless là histoire de pourvoir alt tab facile, afficher les fps (steam settings, in game), aller en training
Lancer le gestionnaire de tâche, ouvrir le moniteur de ressource et regarder ce qui spike à intervalle régulier, tu peux tout monitorer avec ce truc, accès disque, réseau, ram etc.

----------


## Pierronamix

C'est plus simple perso, le premier round est niquel, et ensuite tout est au ralenti même les menus. (Et je suis sous W10)

Mais j'avais les freeze au départ.

----------


## Kamikaze

Petit morceau d'Urien présent dans la compil' postée plus haut je crois, ça pique

----------


## Rom1

> Mon souci est celui ci :
> 
> 
> 
> Super la solution....


J'suis déjà sous Win10 et j'ai des freezes aléatoirement donc bon...

----------


## Pierronamix

Putain je continue mes tests, le premier round est parfait quelque soit les réglages (high/medium/low), et le deuxième round (ou match si je quitte) RAME COMME UN PORC. Et les menus pareil, ça n'a aucun sens. (et c'est injouable aussi.)

----------


## Mr Thy

Ouais, comme j'ai dis, une ou deux random par session (1-2 h). Mais pas toutes les 30s...

Nvidia 376.33, W10 build 1607 v14393.576, SFV 2.000 (beta  ::ninja:: ).

----------


## Hige

> Je confirme, 1 ou 2 freeze pendant une session.


Same here.

----------


## Mjoln

Des gens chauds pour freezer avec moi ?

----------


## Kamikaze

Chaud

Edit: tu répondais pas chui retourné sur Guilty avec Zerger du coup  ::o:

----------


## deathdigger

> En cherchant des solutions pour mon souci plus ou moins récent, gros freeze d'une seconde quand je joue ONLINE, je suis tombé sur LE guide .
> 
> EDIT : J'ai lu un peu partout qu'avec des pilotes NVIDIA plus récent que les 362.00, le jeu lag/freeze/TP, du coup vous avez vos pilotes à jour ?


Quelqu'un a testé l'option "-USEALLAVAILABLECORES" ?
Le jeu a épisodiquement des grosses baisses de framerate et je le demande si ça ne corrigerait pas ça.
De même, je pense installer le jeu sur SSD plutôt que sur le HDD histoire de réduire les temps de chargement. Ça vous semble correct ou autant pisser dans un violon ?

----------


## Rom1

> Quelqu'un a testé l'option "-USEALLAVAILABLECORES" ?
> Le jeu a épisodiquement des grosses baisses de framerate et je le demande si ça ne corrigerait pas ça.
> De même, je pense installer le jeu sur SSD plutôt que sur le HDD histoire de réduire les temps de chargement. Ça vous semble correct ou autant pisser dans un violon ?


Le SSD c'est une bonne idée si tu joues en local ou en solo. Le reste du temps tu vas attendre que le gugusse d'en face avec sa PS4 et son DD 5400tr finisse de charger les 2 persos et le niveau...

----------


## Mjoln

:tired: 

Hier, c'est qui qui lagouillait mmhm ?

Bon, cela dit, c'est vrai, mes écrans de chargement sont plus longs...

----------


## deathdigger

C'est quand même assez bizarre. J'ai eu par exemple pas mal de ralentissements dans le mode histoire (je me demande même si ce n'ai pas quand necalli apparaissait). En réseau, pas eu trop de ralentissements, à part lié au lag. Je suis peut-être CPU/ram limited, j'en sais trop rien.
Dans le doute, j'ai quand même commandé de la ram parce que la mienne est vieillissante (DD3 4*2Go qui date d'il y'a un moment) par 2*8Go (DDR3 1600mhz), je verrai si ça change quelque-chose. (A noter que ma config est supérieure à la config recommandée à part au niveau du proc (X4 955BE)

----------


## Pierronamix

J'ai regardé un peu partout, ça change rien. Perso j'ai le souci en low et en high, dès le deuxième round, systématiquement. Il parait que supprimer le capcom.sys peut régler le souci, à tester...

----------


## SuicideSnake

J'ai laissé Juri de côté pour tester Boxer.

J'ai l'impression de jouer avec un cheat  :Bave: 

J'ai retesté Ibuki aussi...  :Emo:

----------


## SquiZz

Coucou,
Est il possible de donner les astuces contre Akuma ?
Le online en est plein (il a remplacé Ryu), je ne compte pas l'acheter donc je ne peux pas le prendre en training...  Résultat je dois tester en direct et comme le online est pas toujours nickel j'ai pas mal de doute sur la façon de reprendre la main dans ses pressings... 

Merci !

----------


## Rom1

> Hier, c'est qui qui lagouillait mmhm ?
> 
> Bon, cela dit, c'est vrai, mes écrans de chargement sont plus longs...


Jdisais pas ça pour toi mon chou. J'ai touché à rien entre le passage de la s1 à la s2... Ça vient de chez Capcom ou une maj Windoze.

----------


## Ouro

Bon, après avoir perdu + de 1300lp en voulant tester Cammy, je suis finalement revenu à mon point de départ, ça rentre enfin  ::): 



D'ailleurs sur ce match j'ai eu pour la première fois le soucis des freezes d'une seconde à plusieurs reprises et toujours lors d'une de ses attaques spé, jamais eu ça avant.

Sinon comparé à la S1, le niveau a en général bien monté je trouve mais aucune améloration du netcode, voir pire par moment... Je me retrouve aussi contre des Ricains et Canadiens alors qu'avant le match il m'indique 5 barres, forcément une fois en game c'est pas si fluide  :tired: 

Bon, j'ai encore du chemin avant Gold et merci Mr.Thy  pour les conseils de la dernière fois.

Sans oublier : Fuck Bison.

----------


## Kamikaze

> Coucou,
> Est il possible de donner les astuces contre Akuma ?
> Le online en est plein (il a remplacé Ryu), je ne compte pas l'acheter donc je ne peux pas le prendre en training...  Résultat je dois tester en direct et comme le online est pas toujours nickel j'ai pas mal de doute sur la façon de reprendre la main dans ses pressings... 
> 
> Merci !


Il a un bon jeu de boules et une fois qu'il te touche au corps à corps il est souvent très positif, mais mis à part ça et son v-trigger il n'est pas particulièrement menaçant.

Quand il fait saut avant boule il sera négatif la grande majorité du temps une fois retombé, gros recover, donc ne pas hésiter à le challenger la dessus.

Demon Flip Kick est super négatif, Poing est positif. On peut réagir à son avant HP facilement et punir (le coup où il fait un petit saut) mais une fois pris en garde c'est positif donc le respecter, ça touche pas overhead. 

Bien le punir et ne pas avoir peur des doubles touches, il faut l'anti air et le forcer à appliquer son jeu de boule car au final c'est son vrai plan de jeu solide (avec un jeu de neutral standard, pas le plus puissant à ce niveau). Une fois dans le jeu de boule c'est pas facile d'approcher mais une seule ouverture peut faire gagner. Sa teleport est choppable et a un énorme recover.

Donc en gros il faut le tenir à mi distance ou à distance de jump in sur lui, s'il te touche au cac il faut mettre la garde et s'il retente de reprendre le pressing avec un demon flip ou avant HP il faut réagir et punir. Le v-reversal est à utiliser non stop contre lui quand il essaye de presser avec ses normaux très positifs.

Au final seul les Akuma qui jouent carrés sont vraiment une menace, si tu perds contre un Akuma qui fait un peut n'importe quoi il faut vraiment te concentrer sur la défense.

Certains Akuma essayent aussi le st.HP en neutral pour pêcher du crush counter, il est très négatif donc bien penser à reprendre l'avantage derrière.

En v-trigger c'est la fête du slip pour Akuma donc bien mettre la garde et tuer au plus vite.

----------


## Vorshakaar

Je lance le jeu, je me dis que je vais inviter Kami pour lui coller une fessé, et hop, il passe en hors-ligne.

Ces jeunes  ::ninja::  .

----------


## Hige

C'était donc lui le coupable  ::o:

----------


## Kamikaze

J'attends toujours une réponse.

----------


## Tyler Durden

J'rejoue un peu depuis une semaine, j'trouve le jeu plus agréable (bien que toujours assez mauvais sur le fond) mais comme Nemo je m'éclate bien avec Urien, et j'me surprend à train les phases. Donc j'suis dispo pour doser!

----------


## Pierronamix

CA MARCHE ENFIN

Putain il est cool Rashido  ::o: 

Et Gief aussi il a changé il est sympa dis donc eh  ::o:

----------


## SquiZz

> J'rejoue un peu depuis une semaine, j'trouve le jeu plus agréable (bien que toujours assez mauvais sur le fond) mais comme Nemo je m'éclate bien avec Urien, et j'me surprend à train les phases. Donc j'suis dispo pour doser!


 :haha:

----------


## Kamikaze

Ouais j'avais pas retouché à Rashid depuis la saison 1 mais il a reçu des trucs intéressants. Après je suis vraiment dég du st.HK à -4 mais effectivement c'était peut-être un peu trop fort à -2 vu qu'il arrache la barre sur crush counter

Grosse Session avec Thy et Vorsh, je pense que Fang est mon nouveau chouchou haha, ses coups sont trop drôles en plus

----------


## Le Dahu

Je commence a être écœurer de voire que des Uriens et des Akuma  :Gerbe:   C'est une vrai invasion!

----------


## Kamikaze

Akuma ça doit être une chips pour Gief non? Urien c'est une autre histoire. Moi c'est marrant je tombe surtout sur des mecs qui jouent des persos de la S1 et pas mal de Boxer

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Euh pas S1, S0 plutôt, les persos sortis en preum's quoi

----------


## Rom1

> Je commence a être écœurer de voire que des Uriens et des Akuma   C'est une vrai invasion!


Moi j'adore toujours autant bourrer des Akuma n00bs  :Bave: , et les Urien qui savent toujours pas que je peux traverser le Aegis quand j'ai une barre d'EX. Un délice  :Perfect:

----------


## Le Dahu

Oui c'est une chips mais c'est pas très intéressant d'affronter que ces deux persos ces temps ci.  ::zzz::  Je vais peux êtres reprendre le ranked pour les éviter

----------


## Mr Thy

> Grosse Session avec Thy et Vorsh, je pense que Fang est mon nouveau chouchou haha, ses coups sont trop drôles en plus


La session vient de se terminer y a 5 minutes, avec Mjoln. Depuis 21h  ::ninja:: 

Je suis kaput.

----------


## Kamikaze

Haha les porcs!

----------


## deathdigger

Gouki, il a un santé en mousse, et de ce que j'ai vu, quand les mecs n'arrivent pas à passer leurs saut+MK pour commencer le combo de n00b, ils sont perdus.

----------


## Pierronamix

Testé le ranked vite fait avec rashido, l'improvisation avec un perso qu'on connait pas ça marche moyen. (Même si j'ai failli gagner contre un autre rashido, un comble  ::XD:: )

Et je bloque sur tous mes trials à 9/10, comme à la belle époque de SFIV.

----------


## Mjoln

> J'rejoue un peu depuis une semaine, j'trouve le jeu plus agréable (bien que toujours assez mauvais sur le fond) mais comme Nemo je m'éclate bien avec Urien, et j'me surprend à train les phases. Donc j'suis dispo pour doser!


 :Cafe1: 

Fais peter ton id !  ::): 

Et pierro aussi ! Et les nouveaux, que je vous rajoute dans la liste !

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Gouki, il a un santé en mousse, et de ce que j'ai vu, quand les mecs n'arrivent pas à passer leurs saut+MK pour commencer le combo de n00b, ils sont perdus.


Ça et les dragons piffés à la Kami, y a matière à destruction ouai.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Haha les porcs!


 ::):  c'était cool, on a passé en revue les 3/4 du roster à nous deux  ::):

----------


## Tyler Durden

> Fais peter ton id !


Bouyou !

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Je t'ajoute également ma beauté !



EDIT : D'ailleurs j'ai réussi à supprimer mon souci de freeze/lag en virant les maj Windaube de Novembre et en repassant avec un pilote Nvidia 365.19  ::lol::

----------


## Pierronamix

Le mien c'est Pierronamix.

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Ok je te rajoute également, toi qui viens de ma ville d'enfance .

----------


## Mjoln

Fait (et ajout des nouvelles descriptions de Thy).

----------


## Mjoln

On peut garder en mémoire une partie de la manip du raging demon.




Wong fait bas mp, et dans l'animation il buffe le double lp, puis il avance et sors le -> lk Hp en plink. Et bam !

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Vraiment top cet Opening post, je rajouterais que le Parry de Gouki est comme Ryu/Alex, sauf qu'il ne peux pas parry plus d'un Hit !
Et si je dis pas de connerie sa boule LP traverse tout l'écran .

----------


## Kamikaze

Mais lol ya un employé de capcom qu'a complètement pété un câble sur twitter. Ils a fait une série de tweets en disant que 2017 sera l'année SFV, qu'on sait pas ce qui nous attends et que "les haters seront laissés derrière".

Mais dans les haters y'a une bonne partie des gens qui ont acheté le jeu et ont été déçu du fait des erreurs même de capcom (techniques, contenu, etc.).

@diamonon

La comm' aggressive quand cest toi qua merdé cest pas top

----------


## Supergounou

Au moins il y a de la comm  ::ninja::

----------


## Zaltman

> Je commence a être écœurer de voire que des Uriens et des Akuma   C'est une vrai invasion!


Akuma c'est un bon matchup pour gief au passage (son jeu de boule ne fonctionne tout simplement pas sur le gros); urien s2 par contre c'est abominable je préfère encore me bouffer des guile c'est dire.

----------


## Mr Thy

> Mais lol ya un employé de capcom qu'a complètement pété un câble sur twitter. Ils a fait une série de tweets en disant que 2017 sera l'année SFV, qu'on sait pas ce qui nous attends et que "les haters seront laissés derrière".
> 
> Mais dans les haters y'a une bonne partie des gens qui ont acheté le jeu et ont été déçu du fait des erreurs même de capcom (techniques, contenu, etc.).
> 
> @diamonon
> 
> La comm' aggressive quand cest toi qua merdé cest pas top


Nan, mais je commence tout sérieusement à croire que dans leur tête, la communauté SFV, c'est la scène compétitive. Le jeu en offline marche très bien, dès que c'est du online, y a des trous partout.
Le netcode en choucroute. Le serveurs qui merdent 1 fois sur 2. La recherche de battle lounge immonde.
Je trouve toujours aberrant que pratiquement un an après la sortie, y a toujours tout un pan du profil joueur par exemple qui ne fonctionne pas du tout. Les gens râleraient déjà sur ce fait sur un jeu Early Access, là on est sur une v2, pour vous dire.

Et c'est avec des commentaires comme le John D que ça passe très mal. Parce qu'on sent le truc arriver. "Vous ne savez pas ce qui vous attend"? Si, un tas de costumes moches à 4 euro, et ce pour un quart du cast (Ryu, Chun, Cammy et Ken et le reste peut aller se faire foutre), des stages (qui seront bannis day one bien sûr) et finalement du faux hype sur des persos DLC qui tombera à l'eau parce que les crétins se font dataminer comme des sacs.

----------


## Mjoln

Non mais du calme, vous avez vu qui c'est le gars ? C'est le boss du merchandizing aux USA... Il parle de quoi ? Des futurs T-Shirts de la Capcom cup ? ça m'étonnerait qu'il sache précisemment ce que vont contenir les updates du jeu à venir... Bref.

Regardons plutôt du Akuma piffer du dragon :

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Woah le mec met une rouste à Jet li !

----------


## Mjoln

Ouai et en plus c'est mon pote d'enfance...  :Cigare:  J'ai des relations moi môsieur.

----------


## Yoggsothoth

C'est pas Chun li ton pote d'enfance ? ceci dit Chun/Jet li ,ya comme un lien  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Mr Thy

> Video de comeback


Ne me parles pas de comebakkuh toi  ::P: 

Sinon, Haku, c'est un des gamins que Momochi a dans son programme d'éducation Shinobism. Bon prof, bon étudiant on dirait.

----------


## Mjoln

Ah ouai, il est pas mal  ::o: 

J'espère qu'on en verra plus dans les tournois cette année !

----------


## Yoggsothoth

SakosamaKun

----------


## SuicideSnake

> SakosamaKun


C'est magnifique  :Emo:

----------


## Mr Thy

C'est Sako.

----------


## Hige

Meilleur Gouki. Et il utilise tellement bien le shp pour avoir des crush counter gratos, c'est impressionnant à voir ses footsies.

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Question pour les bricolos du stick : 

J'ai un vieux stick que j'adore car plus "rigide" mais avec son Joystick de mort et il pas assez large à mes yeux (pour mes mains surtout ).

*Hori Real Arcade Pro EX*


Et j'utilise celui-ci actuellement que j'aime pas vraiment, trop sensible à mon gout, mais qui est suffisamment large ! 

*Madcatz Fightstick Pro*


Donc j'aimerais acheter *EXACTEMENT* le même joystick que le premier, qui doit être du *Seimitsu* si je dis pas de connerie, et remonter le tout dans le deuxième avec le Joystick fraichement acheter et les boutons du Hori .

Merci Mr Thy  ::ninja::

----------


## Mr Thy

A ma connaissance, le EX-SE est celui avec du full Seimitsu (LS-32 comme stick et PS14-G pour les boutons normaux, PS14-D pour Start/Select, ils ont un bord noir), le EX normal comme dans ta photo c'est un Sanwa JLF avec des boutons Hori. Il y a aussi une version EX-SA, qui est full Sanwa.
Mais bon, si tu dis que le stick est plus rigide (la tige est plus courte sur le Seimitsu aussi) c'est un LS-32. Très facile à voir, ouvre le stick, c'est marqué dessus. Tu peux aussi le reconnaitre par un restricteur (bleu) avec plusieurs types de gates.

Normalement, transférer les boutons, pas trop de prob, c'est une taille standard.

Bon, j'ai jamais ouvert un Fightstick Pro comme le tien, mais normalement, si ils suivent le standard TE, le JLF utilise un cable 5 broches, donc il te faudra la variante LS-32-01 du Seimitsu (avec les 5 broches). Le plaque de montage standard SS est normalement compatible avec le TE (y a des trous en plus, du moins sur les TE que j'ai déjà vu). De nouveau, si tu veux être certain, prend ton stick cassé, et regarde si la plaque de montage du stick Hori correspond au trous.

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Je savais que je pouvais compter sur toi  ::lol:: 

Donc si j'ai bien compris, dès que j'aurais récup' mes outils, j'ouvre mon stick et vois la ref dessus pour être sur que c'est bien du LS-32, et si c'est bien le cas, il me faudrait donc *ça ?* en gros .

Merci .

----------


## SquiZz

Perso j'ai ajoute un restricteur hexagonal, c'est le pied!

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Oui ça c'est un détail pour l'instant, puis suis habitué aux 4 bords perso .

----------


## Mr Thy

> Je savais que je pouvais compter sur toi 
> 
> Donc si j'ai bien compris, dès que j'aurais récup' mes outils, j'ouvre mon stick et vois la ref dessus pour être sur que c'est bien du LS-32, et si c'est bien le cas, il me faudrait donc *ça ?* en gros .
> 
> Merci .


Nan, il te faut la plaque SS, en "escalier". Cette variation

Avec la plaque plate, ton stick sera trop bas. Mais de toute façon, si ton stick Hori contient un Seimitsu, tu pourras toujours "emprunter" la plaque.

- - - Updated - - -




> Perso j'ai ajoute un restricteur hexagonal, c'est le pied!


Ouais, mais toi t'as un 56/58 non? Construction différente.

----------


## Mjoln

> Je savais que je pouvais compter sur toi 
> 
> Donc si j'ai bien compris, dès que j'aurais récup' mes outils, j'ouvre mon stick et vois la ref dessus pour être sur que c'est bien du LS-32, et si c'est bien le cas, il me faudrait donc *ça ?* en gros .
> 
> Merci .


Il y a de fortes chances pour que ce soit un sanwa jlf dans le madcatz donc à cinq broches réunies. Du coup oui, il te faut le ls-32 01. Le ls 32 classique a ses broches placée différemment tu pourrais pas le brancher sans refaire la connectique.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Édit : ah oui et gaffe à la plaque comme le faisait remarquer Thy.

----------


## Mr Thy

On dirait que l'ordi ou la connexion de Yogg est mort en poule pendant notre session...

----------


## Mjoln

Y gagnait, c'est pas du rage quit...

----------


## Yoggsothoth

C'était un rage win ...Petite coupure de courant pendant 1h, à la cool  ::(: 

Sinon merci pour l'info sur le bon joystick ! Je vous tiens au jus quand j'ouvrirais la bête.

----------


## Mr Thy

Tiens... J'aurais pourtant dis que nos matches étaient... Électrifiants.



 ::ninja::

----------


## Mjoln

Bon ça y est, je commence à la bosser un peu sérieusement. 



Bon, après faut voir en match  ::ninja::

----------


## Critias

Je lance le jeu: "maintenance dans 5mns"...  :ouaiouai: 





Sinon le défi à 5K FM du jour, bourrer l'adversaire sur City in Chaos à droite jusqu'à défoncer la bouche à incendie à côté du gars qui boit son café.

----------


## Barbazoul v2

Salut ! C'est quoi les nouveautés pour ce bon vieux Boxer ? J'ai vu que le screw smash est en mode dragon punch, c'est tout ?

----------


## Yoggsothoth

> Salut ! C'est quoi les nouveautés pour ce bon vieux Boxer ? J'ai vu que le screw smash est en mode dragon punch, c'est tout ?


KDO à mettre dans l'Op, Mjoln si tu m'entends  :;):  si tu me me lis en fait....

EDIT : Au fait Thy, je suis tombé sur ça en cherchant des infos de modding de mon stick :




> Finalement, on a dessoudé la petite plaque du LS32 qui connecte 1 patte de microswitch sur 2 (ce qui évite le coup de cutter), puis soudage direct sur microswitch. On n'avait pas le choix, le PCB du HRAP EX 360 n'est pas en masse commune.

----------


## Mr Thy

Tu veux réutiliser le PCB du Hori aussi?

Le MCZ est masse commune.

----------


## Yoggsothoth

A vrai dire je ne sais pas, je suis tombé sur  ce post et je suis troublé du coup sur ce que je dois faire ...

EDIT : Je te capterais sur Steam dès que tu te connectes, ce sera plus simple .

----------


## Wahou

Au fait personne aurait une frame data de Gouki ?

----------


## Yoggsothoth

> Au fait personne aurait une frame data de Gouki ?


Là

----------


## Mjoln

> KDO à mettre dans l'Op, Mjoln si tu m'entends  si tu me me lis en fait....


Job's done.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Chaud pour tester mon set up tout frais d'Ibuki ce soir !

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Tiens au fait *LE* tournoi de l'année sur 3.3 ce Dimanche

----------


## Kamikaze

Boxer il a le screw smash en dragon (très fort car beaucoup plus de dégât et facile à utiliser en anti-air). L'overhead est moins négatif, dur à punir à bonne distance. Le Turn around punch est surpuissant maintenant, il devient très vite positif en garde et plus invincible. Le bas mp est positif, c'est super violent. Premier hit du bas mk touche low, très fort.

Et tout un tas de buff mineurs, le perso est vraiment violent cette saison, ça rigole pas

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Aille aille aille

----------


## Mjoln

> Aille aille aille


Ouai je l'ai vu ce matin, ça pique, c'est ce tweet qui m'a donné envie de train entre midi et deux. Je lui ai piqué toute la première partie de son reset  :Cigare:  (j'ai pas réussi à passer dessous après la seconde bombe du coup j'ai modifié)

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Ce qui m'a permis de découvrir qu'en fait Ibuki à trois kunai ex : lp+mp, mp+hp, mais aussi ce que j'ignorais lp+HP, et c'est celui-là qui connecte dans le combo juste avant la deuxième bombe (qui ne combotte pas, elle, ce set up du vice)

----------


## Supergounou

Wô elle commence à piquer la fillette!  ::O:

----------


## Zerger

> Tiens au fait *LE* tournoi de l'année sur 3.3 ce Dimanche
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/75769b3...50434f245b.jpg


Trop yaoï pour moi  ::ninja::

----------


## Yoggsothoth

HAHA C'est vrai que l'affiche du tournoi peut porter à confusion .

----------


## Barbazoul v2

Merci pour les infos sur Boxer ! Je vais m'y remettre, après une petite session de training je me rends compte que j'ai pas trop perdu les maigres skills acquis il y a un mois ou deux...

----------


## Rom1

> Tiens au fait *LE* tournoi de l'année sur 3.3 ce Dimanche
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/75769b3...50434f245b.jpg


Et on n'oublie pas le site de référence : http://playthirdstrike.com/

----------


## SquiZz

C'est plus facile le classé le samedi après midi que le soir en semaine... 
8 matchs 7 victoire et passage ultra bronze ! Prenez garde chevaliers d'argent.

----------


## Supergounou

> C'est plus facile le classé le samedi après midi que le soir en semaine... 
> 8 matchs 7 victoire et passage ultra bronze ! Prenez garde chevaliers d'argent.


Ahah ça me rappelle un pote pro de poker qui jouait surtout les samedi soir vers 3h du mat' quand les mecs bourrés rentrent de soirée  :^_^:

----------


## Supergounou

C'est quoi le délire du nouveau Boxer en Vtrigger? Il peut mettre un EX 3 coups en garde, et est assez safe pour frame trap avec un cmp derrière?

----------


## Mr Thy

-2 en garde si je me souviens bien pour le ex en VT (si tu termines pas la séquence, sinon c'est -13 P, -21 K)

----------


## Supergounou

Alors ce sont encore une fois mes timings qui sont à chier  ::'(:

----------


## Supergounou

P'tite session ranked pour la première fois depuis la V2. Pas eu de mal à trouver des matchs, au contraire c'est même plus rapide qu'avant j'ai l'impression. Pas trop de lag non plus, sauf rares cas. Par contre je ne suis tombé que sur des 4500LP, ça pique  ::unsure:: 

S'il y a des canards chauds pour jouer un peu ce soir, qu'ils n'hésitent pas.

----------


## Wahou

Trop classe de jouer Ibuki, respect !
Merci pour la frame data de Gouki. Du coup tu peux faire gros poing derrière une dive kick optimisée, faut que j'essaye ça. 
Autre question, je comprends pas bien les proprietés du tatsu en juggle (après boule/boule de feu cancel vtrigger), j'ai l'impression que seul le medium marche et le petit j'y arrive pas (juste en combo après mk). Et le medium fait des trucs bizarre pour mettre dp>ult derrière (parfois le dragon touche trop haut).
Oui du coup je bosse un peu gouki, il me tentait pas comme ça mais ça permet de bosser plein de trucs sur lesquels je suis nul (parry et zoning notamment), merci aux canards qui acceptent de souffrir une diarrhée de devil flip incontrôlée.  ::siffle:: 

Ça reprend quand le capcom pro tour?

----------


## Kamikaze



----------


## Mr Thy

PR_Balrog a eu une situation sur son dernier stream où il n'arrivait plus à combo dans l'uppercut (mouvement de dragon maintenant). Après un certain temps il remarque qu'il fallait refaire la charge bas-haut. Donc Balrog revertit en S1 dans certaines situations.

Certaines personnes croient que ça se passe si on se fait déconnecter dans la loading screen après qu'un Fight request a été accepté...

----------


## SquiZz

Aie

----------


## Mr Thy

Ouais, Balrog et Urien sont des machines à comeback, tous les deux.

----------


## Rom1

Enormément de persos le sont. C'est le jeu qui veut ça, du fait de prioriser l'attaque et l'agressivité. C'est du coup chouette à jouer et à regarder.

----------


## Mr Thy

> Enormément de persos le sont. C'est le jeu qui veut ça, du fait de prioriser l'attaque et l'agressivité. C'est du coup chouette à jouer et à regarder.


Joue contre Minouche  ::ninja::

----------


## Rom1

Pourquoi lui aussi il lag?  ::ninja::

----------


## Yoggsothoth

:haha: 

Pour jouer contre Thy dans de bonnes conditions faut juste pas qu'il héberge et ça passe .

----------


## Supergounou

> Enormément de persos le sont. C'est le jeu qui veut ça, du fait de prioriser l'attaque et l'agressivité. C'est du coup chouette à jouer *subir* et à regarder.

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Un jeu des 7 différences  :Bave:

----------


## Mr Thy

> Pour jouer contre Thy dans de bonnes conditions faut juste pas qu'il héberge et ça passe .


Ouais, y a des jours où ça passe, et des jours où ça passe pas.
Mais je crois pas que j'ai déjà laggé contre Rom1.

----------


## Rom1

> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/ae3d1ac...66be78e88b.jpg


JELB?




> Ouais, y a des jours où ça passe, et des jours où ça passe pas.
> Mais je crois pas que j'ai déjà laggé contre Rom1.


Avec la S2 y a que des jours ou ça passe pas pour moi. Par contre avec le lien de Yogg dans les pages précédentes, j'ai découvert que j'avais Intel Update driver et qu'il pouvait provoquer des freezes, je l'ai desinstallé et j'en ai beaucoup moins (placebo?).

----------


## Mr Thy

Le screenshot de Gounou, c'était la position de sa Chun contre mon Bison, 80% des match. C'est chouette à voir l'adaptation. Au début il te fait des phases pas mal (je l'endors d'abord avec un Gief sac), puis je commence à attaquer comme un fou furieux avec Bison (normal quoi), et on voit regresser de plus en plus Gounou en tortue. Il sait plus quand appuyer, donc du coup, il n'ose plus rien faire.

En Battle Lounge, à part quelques couacs ici et là, ça passe pas mal.

Par contre, casu/ranked, c'est une cata depuis la S2. Faudrait essayer en borderless au lieu de full screen, ça arrange les choses pour pas mal de gens.

----------


## Supergounou

> JELB?


C'est Thy qui avait posté ça après notre dernière rencontre. Je ne suis pas du tout un attaquant dans les jeux de baston, du coup quand je joue contre des rushers (comme Thy, Mjoln, Yogg, etc...) j'ai beaucoup de mal à créer du jeu et du coup je subis tout du long. Les rectangles rouges de l'image que j'ai posté montrent les endroits où je passe 90% des matchs  ::P:

----------


## Rom1

Jvais tenter le borderless tiens. J'ai l'écran en 144h, mais capé à 60hz par le jeu du coup, va falloir que j'aille voir de ce côté aussi. 

Merci pour l'explication du screenshot  ::P:

----------


## Yoggsothoth

> JELB?
> 
> 
> 
> Avec la S2 y a que des jours ou ça passe pas pour moi. Par contre avec le lien de Yogg dans les pages précédentes, j'ai découvert que j'avais Intel Update driver et qu'il pouvait provoquer des freezes, je l'ai desinstallé et j'en ai beaucoup moins (placebo?).


 ça ?

EDIT : Ah non c'est autre chose ce truc .

----------


## Langbardr

Salut ici, suite aux conseils de canards sur le topic des jeux de bastion sur PC, je me suis essayé à SF5 et je dois dire que j'accroche plutôt bien.

Le truc c'est que je suis un noob complet, n'ayant pratiquement aucun passif de jeux de combat. Du coup je prend tous les conseils utiles à ceux qui débute à la fois dans les jeux de baston et sur Street Fighter.

Si vous avez de bonnes chaînes youtube, ça m'intéresse aussi.

Merci !  :;):

----------


## Kamikaze

La traditionnelle publicité sponsorisée par Kamichoux Corporation:

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Qui n'est même pas dans l'OP ...Mjoln tu me déçois  :<_<:

----------


## Mr Thy

Mjoln a des standards assez élevés tu sais  ::P:

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Oui t'as pas Thor  ::ninja::

----------


## Vorshakaar

Question en mousse: j'aime bien faire quelques matchs d'échauffement vs IA à niveau max. Seulement, dans un Juri vs Chun li, je colle avec Juri un b.HK (le axe kick)sur l'ia qui est au sol, au corps-à-corps, on se frotte le nez. Ca touche et après le premier hit, l'IA m'a collé un slp, slp, cmk, CA avant la touche du second coup (c'est clair ?  ::ninja::  ). C'est normal et le coup est devenu moisi ou l'ia est totalement pétée ?

----------


## Kamikaze

Me semble que ça fait toujours 2 hit combo, je vois 2 possibilités: grosse malchance niveau positionnement et le deuxième hit fait pas combo, l'IA triche pas mal à ce niveau et peut caler un normal avec le timing parfait dans les trous en lisant tes inputs mais elle fait rien d'impossible. Sinon le plus probable c'est que tu as late cancel le premier hit avec un spécial sans faire exprès et que ça a laissé une fenêtre à l'ia pour taper

----------


## Mr Thy

Ouais, aucune mention dans la changelist que ce coup à changé. Et la hurtbox de Juri n'a été révisé que pour les changements de directions.

T'auras ta réponse en training. Dummy en garde complète, et tu lui fait faire le slp après la garde.

----------


## Kamikaze

YHCMochi est sur SFV, je savais même pas, toujours un régal à voir ce mec

----------


## Mjoln

Le petit bonhomme en mousse 2 :

----------


## Pierronamix

Mahaha deuxième combat en ligne du pif, première victoire avec rashido.  ::lol::  Il avait l'air tellement vexé l'akuma d'en face tellement je fais n'importe quoi.  ::XD::

----------


## Barbazoul v2

Des fois je perds contre des Kens qui font ABSOLUMENT n'importe quoi. Je me sens si sale après !

----------


## Minouche

> Joue contre Minouche


Fuck Bison (avec du lag) ::ninja::

----------


## Barbazoul v2

J'arrive pas à voir ce qu'on peut faire de cool avec le nouveau screw smash de boxer... Ok on peut l'ajouter à un MP ou MK, mais bon, c'est pas génial comme truc ?

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Ho mais Capcom a mis un perso cracké dans SF 5 ! Du coup je m'y remets  ::lol::

----------


## Kamikaze

Ouais après c'est la nouveauté et tout, en tournoi Gouki ça va être chaud, sur une arnaque tu meurs

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Oui c'est sur mais franchement le perso est fumé (merci Tyler pour ton pote surpuissant) et je pense vraiment qu'en tournoi il va rouler sur tout le monde, d'ailleurs c'est quoi/quand le prochain gros tournoi ?

----------


## Mr Thy

Cannes winter clash je crois.

----------


## Yoggsothoth

ok merci .

JAPANNNNN  ::lol::

----------


## Mjoln

Hahaha, les tarés ^^

----------


## Yoggsothoth

*Ok ...*

----------


## Kamikaze

Il est loin d'être fumé à mon avis. Déjà rien que les avant HP qu'on voit là, tous les bons joueurs vont le punir en réaction, y'a un miyard de startup. Niveau Zoning y'a mieux. Il lui reste le v-trigger et le jeu de boule, faut être solide avec, il arnaque rien. Urien et Balrog le plient en deux. Surtout Balrog, tu peux pas faire hado, ni air hado et sur un combo t'es au coin et mort. Rashid pareil, il fume Gouki.

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Tu as surement raison vu que tu maitrises le jeu mieux que moi et du coup j'ai hâte de voir Tokido (ou autre) en tournoi pour être sur.

----------


## Kamikaze

Ouais pareil au final je suis impatient de voir qui aura les Bolox de sortir Gouki en tournoi, surtout lors des phases finales. Tokido joue solide, il a le style qui convient à mon avis, je pense qu'il pourra vraiment faire quelque chose avec. 

Franchement très très curieux de voir le Capcom Pro Tour Saison 2, voir qui change de perso, qui casse des bouches avec des persos "saison 1" genre Nash, Necalli, Mika. Le jeu a l'air extrêmement bien équilibré, les seuls persos que je trouve un peu au dessus c'est Urien, Guile, Cammy, Balrog mais même là ça reste honnête, c'est rien d'extraordinaire à battre.

Et y'a pas mal de persos en sous-marin, Rashid, Bison, Vega, Karin, Chun-Li. Laura fait peur, Ken ça reste Ken et y'en avait pas mal lors des phases finales en S1. Peut-être de nouveaux character specialist sur Juri et Ibuki. Zangief en grand forme.

Nan y'a vraiment moyen que ce soit de la bonne  :Bave:

----------


## Kamikaze

D'ailleurs Urien est pas si fort que c'que je pensais, je connaissais pas sa frame data mais en tombant sur un Urien Diamond j'ai pigé 2-3 trucs (et je lui ai volé ses points  ::ninja:: ).

Mais genre Ex Headbutt est hyper, hyper négatif et c'est Crush Counter derrière. En hit avec le chariot tackle il est pas positif et il n'a qu'un 4 frames. Donc au final il a énormément de failles, je pense pas qu'il domine tant que ça sur la longueur une fois que tout le monde connaitra le matchup. Quand tu comprends les arnaques et ses faiblesses tu peux en abuser. Il a pas d'anti air qui fasse vraiment peur aussi.

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Oui le HeatButt Ex est pas safe du tout par contre chariot tacle LP est "safe/dur de punir" à bonne distance et en EX c'est safe.
En Anti air il y a le HP, Stand Mp à certaine distances, le LP sur les crossup et les vrais utilise l'HK contre tout les sauts .

----------


## Kamikaze

Putain la grande classe  ::o:

----------


## Yoggsothoth

C'est ouf toute les techniques de fourbes que les mecs trouvent depuis la S2 ! Vivement le gros tournoi  :Bave:

----------


## Rom1

La vache ce combo improbable  ::o:  !

----------


## Mjoln

Excellent !  ::o:  
J'ai vu pas mal de vidéos d'ibuki depuis deux jours, et je trouve que c'est de loin l'un des persos qui a le gameplay le plus varié du jeu, le nombre de phases qu'elle a, le nombre de combos situationnels c'est ouf ! La contrepartie c'est qu'elle se laisse pas apprivoiser comme ça, la nenette, faut taffer dur !

----------


## Pierronamix

> Des fois je perds contre des Kens qui font ABSOLUMENT n'importe quoi. Je me sens si sale après !


Ah bah ouais c'est hyper agaçant. Avec Rashid je me contente de faire des petits combo basiques et des attaques aériennes, c'est no skill donc vraiment très relou je pense.

----------


## Mr Thy

Tout raison est bonne pour reposter ceci:


Sinon, chouette session hier avec Zaltman. J'ai encore appris des trucs sur le gros en slip (Gief hein, pas Zaltman).

----------


## Pierronamix

::XD::  Ce gief.

----------


## Mr Thy

Et pour finir, Tokidoooo

----------


## Supergounou

> Ce gief.


Le pire c'est que contre un Ken qui joue comme ça je risque moi aussi de perdre 10-0  :tired: 
Fuck Ken.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Et pour finir, Tokidoooo


C'est Nemo en survet' derrière?  ::O:

----------


## Mr Thy

Oui

----------


## Supergounou

Bordel, Nemo en SURVET'!  ::O: ²

----------


## Mjoln

Cette usine à crush counter le mec....

----------


## Kamikaze

Bon en vrai il a réussi à me prendre les 2 rematchs mais c'était serré. Balrog est pas si facile pour Vega, si t'as des réflexes au taquet je pense que Vega a un léger avantage. Mais si le V-Trigger de Rog passe c'est la fessée et au lit

----------


## Mr Thy

Félicitations avec ta 4ème place au Kumite Tennessee d'ailleurs Kami  ::P:

----------


## Zaltman

> Félicitations avec ta 4ème place au Kumite Tennessee d'ailleurs Kami


Ha ha je me suis endormi devant ce tournoi du snaps (les meilleurs joueurs us n'y étaient pas); j'ai pensé la même chose le kami us à un gros necalli qui tâche.  ::):

----------


## Langbardr

Merci Kami pour ton tuto, je suis en train de l'intégrer petit bout par petit bout. Très bonne vidéo en tout cas, bravo !

Question : je joue avec un pad Xbox One, mais est-ce vraiment une bonne idée ? J'utilise le D-pad, car je n'aime pas jouer avec le stick sur des jeux de combat, mais il ne m'a pas l'air très adapté pour ça.

Comme c'est un D-pad traditionnel, tout ce qui est diagonal est peu intuitif je trouve, puisqu'il faut appuyer à la fois sur gauche+bas pour faire une diagonale bas-gauche par exemple. La garde basse, les quarts et demi cercles, etc, c'est pas très pratique à exécuter sur une croix simple comme ça.

Alors, c'est probablement une question d'habitude, mais je pense que certains moves seraient bien plus simples à prendre en main avec un D-pad comme celui de la One Pro, même si le mieux reste un stick arcade.

Qu'en pensez-vous ?

----------


## Pierronamix

Achète un fightpad au pire c'est plus simple.

----------


## Yoggsothoth

SF 5 à 17.99 à Auchan

----------


## Seb Ryu 84

> Merci Kami pour ton tuto, je suis en train de l'intégrer petit bout par petit bout. Très bonne vidéo en tout cas, bravo !
> 
> Question : je joue avec un pad Xbox One, mais est-ce vraiment une bonne idée ? J'utilise le D-pad, car je n'aime pas jouer avec le stick sur des jeux de combat, mais il ne m'a pas l'air très adapté pour ça.
> 
> Comme c'est un D-pad traditionnel, tout ce qui est diagonal est peu intuitif je trouve, puisqu'il faut appuyer à la fois sur gauche+bas pour faire une diagonale bas-gauche par exemple. La garde basse, les quarts et demi cercles, etc, c'est pas très pratique à exécuter sur une croix simple comme ça.
> 
> Alors, c'est probablement une question d'habitude, mais je pense que certains moves seraient bien plus simples à prendre en main avec un D-pad comme celui de la One Pro, même si le mieux reste un stick arcade.
> 
> Qu'en pensez-vous ?


Va voir ici. Pour ma part, je te conseille le Hori Fighting Commander 4 à 40€ sur Amazon  :;):

----------


## Kamikaze

> Merci Kami pour ton tuto, je suis en train de l'intégrer petit bout par petit bout. Très bonne vidéo en tout cas, bravo !
> 
> Question : je joue avec un pad Xbox One, mais est-ce vraiment une bonne idée ? J'utilise le D-pad, car je n'aime pas jouer avec le stick sur des jeux de combat, mais il ne m'a pas l'air très adapté pour ça.
> 
> Comme c'est un D-pad traditionnel, tout ce qui est diagonal est peu intuitif je trouve, puisqu'il faut appuyer à la fois sur gauche+bas pour faire une diagonale bas-gauche par exemple. La garde basse, les quarts et demi cercles, etc, c'est pas très pratique à exécuter sur une croix simple comme ça.
> 
> Alors, c'est probablement une question d'habitude, mais je pense que certains moves seraient bien plus simples à prendre en main avec un D-pad comme celui de la One Pro, même si le mieux reste un stick arcade.
> 
> Qu'en pensez-vous ?


Je joue au D-Pad de la 360. J'ai testé le D-Pad de la One pendant un moment mais défaut de fabrication...

Je suis très intéressé par le D-Pad de la One Pro mais j'aimerais bien voir des tests solides car dépenser autant pour un mauvais D-Pad me foutrait les boules sévères. Après il me suffit de 30 minutes pour juger un D-Pad donc au pire je la retournerai/remboursement.

Mais si tu fais le cobaye ça m'intéresse aussi  ::ninja::  

Je pense vraiment pas qu'un stick d'arcade soit meilleur, ça dépend de toi. Si tu débutes et que tu es relativement indifférent au stick/manette, tu peux aller sur le stick je pense que c'est un bon choix. Mais si tu es déjà très/trop habitué manette ce n'est pas un problème. Actuellement les meilleurs joueurs sont curieusement très souvent sur manette (Europe et US, au japon ils sont tous au stick mais c'est pas vraiment un choix).

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Sinon j'ai testé le Hori Commander mais j'ai un peu de mal à m'habituer aux boutons, ça a l'air d'être une valeur sûre mais je conseille de prendre PAS pro, ça n'apporte pas grand chose et ça a l'air moins solide. La course des boutons est un poil longue à mon goût et la croix un peu lente mais bon, c'est sûrement une question d'habitude, ça fait bien plus de 5 ans que je dose à la 360 donc j'ai des habitudes.

----------


## Supergounou

> Je joue au D-Pad de la 360. J'ai testé le D-Pad de la One pendant un moment mais défaut de fabrication conception...


Quelle merde cette croix sans diagonale!  ::|: 
Par contre bizarrement je réussissais plus facilement mes dragons qu'avec mon Hori Fight Commander.

----------


## Mr Thy

Et n'oubliez pas que des mecs comme Knuckle Du et Snake Eyez varient entre D-Pad et Stick Analo selon le mouvement à faire.

C'est vraiment une question d'habitude.

Et pis pour mettre en perspective:


Le mec est quand même Diamond, hein.

----------


## Mr Thy

C'est bô  :Prey:

----------


## Langbardr

> Je suis très intéressé par le D-Pad de la One Pro mais j'aimerais bien voir des tests solides car dépenser autant pour un mauvais D-Pad me foutrait les boules sévères. Après il me suffit de 30 minutes pour juger un D-Pad donc au pire je la retournerai/remboursement.
> 
> Mais si tu fais le cobaye ça m'intéresse aussi


Merci pour les retours.

Honnêtement je pense que le pad One Elite est loin d'être un mauvais choix. J'ai lu presque que des retours positifs sur cette manette depuis sa sortie. Entre les choix de matériaux (plus ergonomiques, moins plastiques), sa conception qui gomme les rares défauts de la One classique (comme les bumpers LB et RB qui ont été revus), les gâchettes qu'on peut bloquer (pratique pour déclencher facilement les V-trigger qui passent une fois sur deux sur ma One), les boutons de façades qui ont une courses moins longues, et bien sûr son D-pad circulaire (interchangeable, comme les sticks).

J'ai tout de suite adoré le pad One classique, mais le pad Elite c'est un peu la manette parfaite pour moi, donc ouais je pense me la prendre un jour ou l'autre, et peut être que SF5 va me faire cracker.

----------


## Kamikaze

Bah je vais essayer de mettre les pattes dessus en magasin, je considère sérieusement l'achat. Quand je l'ai vu en rayon j'ai cru à une blague vu le prix.

Mais bon si la manette est bel et bien de qualité (j'ai du mal à y croire mais vu le prix y'a intérêt) ça vaut le coup car au final la grande majorité des manettes sont bof et tu dois en changer relativement régulièrement.

C'est l'équivalent du prix d'un bon stick.

----------


## Langbardr

> Quand je l'ai vu en rayon j'ai cru à une blague vu le prix.


Clairement, et honnêtement je ne pense pas non plus qu'elle vaille vraiment ce prix-là.

C'est pas comme si elle était moulée d'un seul bloc en aluminium. Ça reste une manette fabriquée comme les autres, avec quelques accessoires en plus et, je l'espère, plus solide que la moyenne.

Si c'était que pour Street Fighter, je n'y aurai pas songé, mais j'utilise un pad pour plein d'autres jeux auxquels je joue régulièrement.

----------


## von_yaourt

Une interview extrêmement intéressante d'Infiltration.

----------


## Kamikaze

> Clairement, et honnêtement je ne pense pas non plus qu'elle vaille vraiment ce prix-là.
> 
> C'est pas comme si elle était moulée d'un seul bloc en aluminium. Ça reste une manette fabriquée comme les autres, avec quelques accessoires en plus et, je l'espère, plus solide que la moyenne.
> 
> Si c'était que pour Street Fighter, je n'y aurai pas songé, mais j'utilise un pad pour plein d'autres jeux auxquels je joue régulièrement.


Nan mais il doit (il faut) y avoir une fabrication différente. Je connais bien les manettes actuelles pour en avoir démonté plusieurs et effectivement c'est très (très) cheap les connectiques des D-pad sont vraiment à l'arrache par exemple et les boutons sont sur des espèces de poussoirs minables. Donc pas étonnant que ce soit imprécis et que ça dure pas (mais bon j'ai tout de même une très bonne exécution avec la manette 360, y'a très très peu de choses hors de portée avec un peu de training).

Mais j'ai du des modèles elite one trainer en magasin donc je vais tenter le test ou alors en mode je le retourne immédiatement si pas satisfait.

----------


## Mr Thy

> Une interview extrêmement intéressante d'Infiltration.


C'est pas le premier à le dire, Chris G avait déjà dit la même chose: https://pvplive.net/c/chris-g-on-sfv...om-is-confused

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Et Daigo en parle souvent sur son stream et pense la même chose .

----------


## Kamikaze

Wouah franchement il a vraiment dit de la merde sur certains points Infiltration je trouve, je sais pas d'où et pourquoi il sort ça (vu qu'il justifie pas).

- Les nouveaux joueurs qui aimaient la S1, n'aiment pas la S2 (???, cf. les commentaires mêmes de la vidéo, les nouveaux qui disent l'inverse). Le jeu est quasiment inchangé pour un nouveau joueur, à la limite les coups invincibles sans EX qui disparaissent c'est le seul vrai changement visible. Mais sans les changelogs un nouveau joueur verra même pas la différence c'est garanti.
- Le jeu s'oriente plus vers les casuals, c'est limite l'inverse, la seule chose que fait la S2 c'est dire clairement: tu vas jouer le neutral game et si tu veux du setplay il va falloir claquer beaucoup de ressources. Quasiment aucune mise à terre ne donne de véritable setplay, sauf dans le coin ou en dépensant des ressources pour avoir un vrai knockdown/reset, le neutral est forcé avec la S2, les v-reversal ne donnent plus de setplay non plus. La défense au corps à corps se fait avec les 3/4 frames, les v-reversal (très fort avec le nouveau recover de la grey life) ou en claquant des ressources. 

Pour l'orga' du CPT y'a eu des retours similaires, il a sûrement pas tort mais bon, faut pas oublier d'où on vient, on joue à Street Fighter dans la transpiration dans une salle bondée et faut mettre les pièces dans la machine. T'as mal choisi ta carrière si tu veux faire la diva et Du a quand même gagné assez tranquillement, excuse de sac donc ( ::ninja:: ). Ces histoires d'Esport donnent la grosse tête je trouve.
Nash qui est mort, il a vraiment fait la pleureuse là.

Ça chipote beaucoup niveau système de jeu, le gameplay est bon et le jeu équilibré, on peut discuter des détails ça me dérange absolument pas, mais bon faut quand même bien rappeler que c'est des détails. Les "vrais" problèmes du jeu c'est plus la technique (battle lounge, loading time, serveurs).

- - - Mise à jour - - -

EDIT: Ah apparemment l'interview aurait été faite assez tôt après la sortie du patch donc ça explique mieux la vidéo

----------


## von_yaourt

Bon après avoir un peu navigué entre les persos, je pense rester sur ma décision de jouer Cammy, qui est vraiment fun et a de super bons lights en plus d'avoir un excellent spacing. 

J'ai regardé pas mal de vidéos dernièrement et les deux persos qui me parlent le plus niveau style de jeu sont sans doute Bison et Urien, mais je déteste les charges.  :Emo:

----------


## Kamikaze

Kazunoko du coup  ::o: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -





- - - Mise à jour - - -

Ah bah tiens en parlant de Nash, Bonchan vs. le meilleur Urien actuel (en ranking)

----------


## Mjoln

Comment il en chie Bonchan...

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> C'est bô


Ouaw, la patience du gars !  ::lol::

----------


## Mjoln

:Cigare:  



Spoiler Alert! 



Hasard complet évidemment  ::ninja::  Merci la Tp du scissor en Vtrigger pile sur le hit...  ::lol::

----------


## Yoggsothoth

:haha:

----------


## Ouro

Et c'est donc un vrai nouveau street 2, pas un simple portage, c'est déjà ça .. Mais 40 euros et exclu switch  :Carton: 

Violent Ken  ::wub::

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Oui un nouveau Street ,enfin c'est juste du modding quand même, RIP Nintendo .

----------


## Rom1

C'est pas un vrai nouveau SF, c'est HD remix avec des reskin de persos. 40€ sur une console pas sortie. GG les mecs.

----------


## Ouro

> C'est pas un vrai nouveau SF, c'est HD remix avec des reskin de persos. 40€ sur une console pas sortie. GG les mecs.

----------


## Dharius Poney

Salut les gens  ::): , après avoir un peu toucher à la S1 avec un pote, j'ai décidé de m'y remettre sérieusement il y a quelques jours, problème mon pote qui touche un peu sa bille n'y joue plus.

 Du coup je me suis lancé un peu dans le online mais ça vaut pas un bon gros FT infinie avec  un pote, donc si il y en a parmi vous qui veulent bourrer un sac à l'infinie je suis dispo.  Je me suis fixé Chun-li en main et Ibuki en apprentissage (actuellement elle sort pas  du  mode training elle est sacrément ardue à prendre en main je trouve).

 SFV étant mon 1er jeu de combat, pour l'instant j'essaie d'avoir une garde, 2 ou 3 combos et de taffer les anti-air . Il faut aussi que j'apprenne à plus piffé toute ma vie à chaque instant et d'arrêter d'essayer de faire des  trucs à la relevé. Je suis passé bronze mercredi (les chemins de la gloire s'ouvrent à moi  :Cigare: ).

Mon steam: Dharius_Poney
Mon ID SFV: Dharius_Poney

Quand je suis co sur steam, je suis dispo à n'importe quel moment, sauf entre 19h et 21h (je miam)

----------


## Kamikaze

Si tu me vois co sur steam c'est que je suis chaud, j'tajoute à l'occaz.

Ça a l'air très nul USF2 en effet, assez honteux de vouloir chopper des thunes aussi paresseusement.

Enfin c'est la vraie saveur des 40 000 versions de SF2 au moins haha

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Non mais Kami laisse les débutants tranquille ,tu vas les dégouter du jeu  ::P:  

Spoiler Alert! 


puis ils sont pour moi d'abord !

----------


## deathdigger

Si quelqu'un pouvait m'inviter au groupe des sacs : http://steamcommunity.com/id/deathdigger

----------


## yodaxy

> Salut les gens , après avoir un peu toucher à la S1 avec un pote, j'ai décidé de m'y remettre sérieusement il y a quelques jours, problème mon pote qui touche un peu sa bille n'y joue plus.
> 
>  Du coup je me suis lancé un peu dans le online mais ça vaut pas un bon gros FT infinie avec  un pote, donc si il y en a parmi vous qui veulent bourrer un sac à l'infinie je suis dispo.  Je me suis fixé Chun-li en main et Ibuki en apprentissage (actuellement elle sort pas  du  mode training elle est sacrément ardue à prendre en main je trouve).
> 
>  SFV étant mon 1er jeu de combat, pour l'instant j'essaie d'avoir une garde, 2 ou 3 combos et de taffer les anti-air . Il faut aussi que j'apprenne à plus piffé toute ma vie à chaque instant et d'arrêter d'essayer de faire des  trucs à la relevé. Je suis passé bronze mercredi (les chemins de la gloire s'ouvrent à moi ).
> 
> Mon steam: Dharius_Poney
> Mon ID SFV: Dharius_Poney
> 
> Quand je suis co sur steam, je suis dispo à n'importe quel moment, sauf entre 19h et 21h (je miam)


Si tu es dispo ce soir vers 21h30 j'en suis ! Je suis juste Silver donc tu devrais pas avoir trop de mal  ::P:  J'aime bien jouer random aussi, pour le fun. Je t'ajoute sur Steam.

----------


## Supergounou

> Si quelqu'un pouvait m'inviter au groupe des sacs : http://steamcommunity.com/id/deathdigger


Il est plutôt complètement inactif le groupe Steam, mais si jamais je vais essayer de t'envoyer une invit'.

----------


## Mr Thy

Idem ici. Si tu veux rejoindre la Fuck Bison team, n'hésite pas.

----------


## Kamikaze

Inactif, inactif... laissé pour mort par ses dirigeants oui!  ::ninja::

----------


## Supergounou

Y a de ça ouais. Mais même lorsque j'avais organisé la première Topangcoin SF4, j'avais mis toutes les infos au fur et à mesure sur un topic du groupe, mais je crois que personne ne l'a jamais vraiment remarqué  ::unsure::

----------


## Kamikaze

:Emo:

----------


## Supergounou

PS: deathdigger, dis moi si ça a fonctionné, j'ai toujours un peu du mal avec les invit'

----------


## Kamikaze

> PS: deathdigger, dis moi si ça a fonctionné, j'ai toujours un peu du mal avec l'alcool

----------


## Mr Thy

Suis même plus dans le groupe depuis des lustres  ::o:

----------


## Supergounou

@kami:  :tired:  pas ce soir, je travaille demain.

----------


## Kamikaze

> Suis même plus dans le groupe depuis des lustres


On n'accepte que Gold+ avec frais de dossier à 100k FM

----------


## deathdigger

Suis dans le groupe  :Cigare: 

D'ailleurs, je suis dispo s'il y'a des sacs qui veulent jouer  ::):

----------


## Supergounou

Cool.

----------


## Yoggsothoth

> Suis dans le groupe 
> 
> D'ailleurs, je suis dispo s'il y'a des sacs qui veulent jouer


Kami je te le laisse ?  ::siffle::

----------


## Kamikaze

Moi faut me dire, sinon ce soir je vais jouer à Path of Exile un peu  ::ninja::

----------


## deathdigger

Je suis sur Discord, pour ceux-la qui veulent.

----------


## Mr Thy

> On n'accepte que Gold+ avec frais de dossier à 100k FM


Nan, j'ai claqué la porte. Vu toute la bureaucratie qui y régnait (et règne toujours je vois)  ::ninja::

----------


## deathdigger

Merci pour la game  ::lol:: 
Je me suis fait rosser, mais je n'étais pas non plus trop à l'agonie. Va falloir que je potasse le jeu pour punir un peu plus et foutre la pression. En tout cas, même avec ma connexion de merde, les matchs de France à France sont nickels  ::):

----------


## Dharius Poney

> Si tu es dispo ce soir vers 21h30 j'en suis ! Je suis juste Silver donc tu devrais pas avoir trop de mal  J'aime bien jouer random aussi, pour le fun. Je t'ajoute sur Steam.


Merci pour la soirée c'était super cool! Je me suis bien fait bourrer comme le gros sac que je suis mais j'ai appris plein de choses  ::): 
Je suis allé en ranked après pour mettre en application ce que le maitre jedi Yodaxy m'a enseigné... Bah c'est pas glorieux, mon visage à servi de paillasson à tous les Akuma/Guile et Ken qui sont passés dans le coin  ::P:  

Du coup je stop pour ce soir, je commence à avoir le cerveau qui chauffe, je vais aller prendre ma dose de vidéos SFV sur youtube et me dire "demain je fais pareil!"  ::ninja::

----------


## deathdigger

En bronze, les goukis ken que j'ai rencontré n'etaient pas terribles, juste des mecs qui connaissent un combo par cœur et qui le répètent ad nauseam.

----------


## yodaxy

> Merci pour la soirée c'était super cool! Je me suis bien fait bourrer comme le gros sac que je suis mais j'ai appris plein de choses 
> Je suis allé en ranked après pour mettre en application ce que le maitre jedi Yodaxy m'a enseigné... Bah c'est pas glorieux, mon visage à servi de paillasson à tous les Akuma/Guile et Ken qui sont passés dans le coin  
> 
> Du coup je stop pour ce soir, je commence à avoir le cerveau qui chauffe, je vais aller prendre ma dose de vidéos SFV sur youtube et me dire "demain je fais pareil!"


Haha ouais entre la théorie et la pratique y a un monde assez douloureux  ::P: 

Si déjà tu arrives à conserver ta garde et a anti-air correctement, en bronze tu devrais pas avoir trop de souci. Mais bon, il faut s'entraîner !  ::):  

Y a une bonne base d'astuces pour bien débuter dans l'application FAT (rubrique Gief's Gym) je te conseille de faire tous les exercices c'est très efficace.

----------


## julienh

Bonjour tout le monde,

Je me remet tranquillement à SFV après avoir fait une loooongue pause. Conclusion: je suis toujours mauvais. Je me suis permis d'envoyer des invits sur Steam à un certain nombre d'entre vous.
Est ce que vous pourriez me rajouter au groupe Steam (mon pseudo steam : Alfredouken)?
Est ce que vous pouvez aussi me rajouter à la liste des canards actifs dans le premier post?

Merci bien!

----------


## Wahou

Je serai chaud ce soir si certains veulent faire un ou plusieurs lobbies de canards. Desolé pour hier Squizz je restais pas longtemps et je me faisais rosser mon Akuma de bois par Minouche. On remet ça ce soir si t'es dispo.

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Ho putain ce Tournoi sur Daigo beasTV  :^_^:  de ce matin, 'soir, bon je sais plus ...Imaginez, Eita, Itabashi, Nuki, MOV, Go1 et d'autres en FT1 et Karaoké  ::lol:: 

C'était génial mais trop tard, ou trop tôt...

----------


## Seb Ryu 84

C'est ma connexion ou les serveurs SFV sont HS depuis une petite heure??

----------


## KyouLeMalpropre

HS je pense, c'est également la même pour moi
Bon voila, fin de l'attente, ça remarche !

----------


## Zaltman

Bien sympa la petite session d'hier avec wahou et kami  ::): 
Petit bilan perso, je doit absolument plus punir spd ou b&b lariat, je travaille trop au clp sous pression ça m'a fait perdre contre le boxer de kami.
Sim s2 c'est bel et bien pire j'ai pris perfect un round sur deux.
Fang ça me semble plus ouvert, mais j'en croise si peu que je ne sait juste pas quoi faire contre.
Akuma se confirme comme un mu très favorable au gros.

Gg les canards

----------


## LeChameauFou

un avis sur le "dernier" street fighter 2 ?

----------


## Tyler Durden

Capcom.

----------


## LeChameauFou

pas mieux !

----------


## Mr Thy

Les dragons seront encore plus nerfés dans la S3



C'est tellement con  ::P:

----------


## SquiZz

Je ne comprends pas bien pourquoi ça chouine autant sur cette saison 2?

----------


## Zaltman

> Je ne comprends pas bien pourquoi ça chouine autant sur cette saison 2?


Ils ont limité une option défensive dans un jeu en ayant déjà peu par rapport à la concurrence ça coince chez certains (et les forceurs sur kof et ggxrd se font plaisir au passage).

----------


## Mr Thy

Bah le truc c'est qu'ils veulent plaire aux casus, qui ralent que certains persos avaient accès a des reversals invincibles gratuits (meterless). Et Capcom a plié, et pour la première fois dan l'histoire de Street y a plus ça. Ce qui fait que certains râlent que c'est Anti Street.
Aussi parce que Capcom avait dit de ne buffer que les persos faibles. Alors qu'ils ont fait des nerfs assez majeurs sur certains persos, parfois inattendus. 
Genre un Fang déjà très en difficulté dans certains matchups qui voit 3/4 de ses mouvements plus lents... 

Mais bon, haters gonna hate. Je trouve à part quelques couacs, ça reste assez équilibré et j'oserais dire que pour la plupart entre nous les changements sont trops subtils pour notre niveau.

----------


## SquiZz

> Bah le truc c'est qu'ils veulent plaire aux casus, qui ralent que certains persos avaient accès a des reversals invincibles gratuits (meterless). Et Capcom a plié, et pour la première fois dan l'histoire de Street y a plus ça. Ce qui fait que certains râlent que c'est Anti Street.
> Aussi parce que Capcom avait dit de ne buffer que les persos faibles. Alors qu'ils ont fait des nerfs assez majeurs sur certains persos, parfois inattendus. 
> Genre un Fang déjà très en difficulté dans certains matchups qui voit 3/4 de ses mouvements plus lents... 
> 
> Mais bon, haters gonna hate. Je trouve à part quelques couacs, ça reste assez équilibré et j'oserais dire que pour la plupart entre nous les changements sont trops subtils pour notre niveau.


Ok je comprends pour le nerf de perso qui n’étaient pas apparemment les mieux lotis (FANG). Par contre il faut savoir accepter le buff/nerf des perso pour avoir un jeu equilibré.
De même le coup du réversal invincible meterless, si tout le monde en avait eu un ça aurait été différent, là c’était un avantage pour ces perso par rapport au reste du cast (sans compter l'abus dans SF4 avec le FADC). Maintenant, tu peux toujours piffer mais ça te coute une barre, je trouve ça plus équilibré sachant que certains perso n'ont toujours pas de reversal invincible eux...

Ce que je comprends pas au final c'est que USF4 c’était "trop bien" (bof bof perso les combo frame perfect et les manip FADC, sans compter les vortex dans tous les sens) et que SF5 c'est "trop nul".

----------


## von_yaourt

Les reversal meterless c'est quand même un pilier du mind-game du jeu de baston depuis les premiers Street Fighter. Les enlever c'est en effet appauvrir le jeu : un mec n'a plus de barre de EX tu peux le mixer tranquillement et faire tes set-ups les plus méchants en okizeme. Pour un jeu où les options défensives sont limitées, c'est effectivement un choix incompréhensible, si ce n'est, comme le disait Infiltration, pour faire des concessions aux casuals qui n'aiment pas les trucs qui les empêchent de faire n'importe quoi tout le temps. C'est d'ailleurs assez paradoxal, puisque ce sont justement les casuals qui vont se retrouver à devoir défendre et se faire ouvrir sans rien pouvoir faire, dans un jeu où la gestion du spacing et le neutral (qui sont horriblement compliqués à maîtriser) séparent déjà les très bons joueurs des autres. 

Quant aux fans de Guilty gear qui se moquent des choix de Capcom, je crois qu'ils n'ont pas assez étudié les possibilités offensives du jeu, il n'y a pas trop matière à la ramener sur l'absence de mind-games défensifs dans SFV.  ::P:

----------


## Mr Thy

Ouais d'accord avec toi, je me plains pas, j'ai gagné un reversal invincible. 
Le problème vient du fait que ça a toujours été le cas depuis le 2. Pif invincible, y a une parade encore plus invincible : la garde. Tu prend cher après. Ça faisait partie du jeu. Maintenant y a un paquet de joueurs qui viennent chialer que c pas fairplay et gnangnan et ouinouin. Les mecs qui se reposent sur les pifs invincibles et les mecs qui ne font que se les prendre, pour moi c'est des joueurs qui n'y sont pas encore. 
Et pourtant y'en a un paquet, vu le fait que l'armée de Ryu c'est cassée. 

Il y a des problèmes biens pires a résoudre pour le moment. 

Et alors le débat sf4/sfv, en grosse partie c'est aussi une question d'habitude/lassitude.
La plupart des mecs qui aimaient sf3, avaient du mal a apprecier le 4. Le 2 vers le 3 idem... 
Et même ceux qui aiment, apres 8/9 ans ça lasse. 

Je suis sur, en 2020 (Tyler ?) les gens vont dire que le 5 y en a marre aussi. Et on voudra un 6 bien différent.

----------


## Tyler Durden

> Je suis sur, en 2020 (Tyler ?) les gens vont dire que le 5 y en a marre aussi. Et on voudra un 6 bien différent.


Le 5 y'en avait déjà marre une semaine après sa sortie pourquoi tu veux que j'attende 8/9 ans. Et puis t'es un peu en train de faire le vieux les bras croisés dans le dos qui critique les tags sur le train qui passe.

----------


## Mr Thy

Mais j'aurais plus rien à foutre sur ce forum sinon  ::ninja::

----------


## Kamikaze

Nan mais les mecs vous avez craqué avec vos coups invus meterless, je fais chier tout le monde avec Radhid et son EX Spinning Mixer et vous voulez donner le même outil meterless à quelques autres persos? Le meterless invu c'est pas la norme et c'est bien trop fort c'est tout.

Et y'a pas de setups dans le jeu, tu peux pas 90% du temps car les mises à terre relancent le neutral donc c'est un choix tout à fait logique.

Puis bon on a eu Alpha et 3rd strike ou les dragons ne brillaient pas vraiment (mais les deux étaient pétés pour d'autres raisons).

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Enfin SF4 tout le monde a craché dessus car soit disant y'avait pas de neutral à cause de la focus. Et setups à l'infini, coups invu dans tous les sens (ultra, backdash).

Donc bon y'aura toujours des chialeuses, chaque jeu est différent y'a pas vraiment d'absolu.

Pour moi l'absolu serait la qualité du neutral, il est très bon dans SF4 et SFV à mon avis.

----------


## Supergounou

> un casu va justement manger des dragons à l'infini dans ses pressings et pas punir de manière adéquate ou pas connaitre les setups qu'il faut.


 ::'(:

----------


## Kamikaze

La considération casu/pas casu a pas vraiment de sens. Je suis plutôt d'accord avec yaourt sur le fait que ça rend le jeu plus dur d'un certain point de vue.

Mais dans l'absolu c'est juste que les dévs ont voulu plus de Neutral (anti-casu? c'est discutable) et moins de mindgame un peu con avec les phases de relevées dragon/pas dragon. 

Le neutral à mon avis peut carrément plaire aux casus même s'ils se font défoncer.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> 


Ouais j'ai édité à l'instant pour dire que c'est pas vraiment pour les casus ou anti-casu l'histoire du coup invu meterless.

Surtout que dans SFV tu as le V-Reversal qui PUNIT les coups en garde (c'est fumé quelque part dans un jeu de ce genre). Et que les 3 frames sont faciles à faire en reversal grace au buffer du jeu.

La défense est pas mal dans SFV, faut savoir l'appliquer, les 3 frames garantis en reversal grâce au buffer c'est fort

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Ouais et pour finir, dans SF la base de la défense c'est pas au càc, c'est debout. En théorie pure t'as aucun moyen d’agression safe dans un SF, c'est toujours un risque.

La campe est très forte dans les SF quoiqu'on en dise, et je trouve que la manière dont SFV encourage et reward l’agression est super bien pensée. La mise au coin est très forte, le neutral bien géré est la clef, les anti-air qu'il faut arrachent la barre, tu peux pas non plus camper et charger tes ressources. 'Fin franchement le jeu a un gameplay très bon.

Après y'a les défauts techniques et de réalisation c'est clair mais bon ça reste assez cool.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Genre c'est marqué à chaque ligne des patchs notes hein, PLAY NEUTRAL.

Hurtbox pour whiff punish, choppe moins forte et sans okizeme, etc. etc.

Bon après Urien et Laura sortent un peu du carcan car ils ont de vrais resets mais c'est justement le design des persos, ça coute des ressources, c'est pas garanti et ça reste visible avec réaction possible si t'es au taquet.

----------


## Supergounou

Voilà vous êtes contents, vous avez fait péter un plomb à Kami, maintenant il va poster chaque minute jusqu'à dimanche matin comme quoi le jeu est incompris

----------


## Kamikaze

Nan c'est juste que j'ai l'impression que y'a un manque de connaissance du jeu. Il est assez simple mais comme tout jeu de bagarre y'a les subtilités.

Là concernant la défense je sens clairement que ça joue pas assez contre les bons joueurs, dans SFV tout ce qui n'est pas frame trap 3 frame est assez facilement interruptible par un normal en reversal, ce qui est très très dur à faire dans TOUS les autres jeux de combat car à ma connaissance y'en a aucun avec un buffer pour les normaux.

Va jouer contre un bon Vega ou une bonne Ibuki, si tu fais des frame traps 3 frames ils sont tous connus et très visibles, et ta choppe est 5 frames.

Résultat des courses tu vas manger du st.LK de Vega à l'infini (positif en garde) et tu vas rien piger. Le jeu est très très orienté gestion des distances, beaucoup de coups sont safe uniquement à une range spécifique et tu peux assez facilement dominer même en étant négatif si tu joues à la bonne range. En créant de l'ambiguité sur la distance avec ton adversaire c'est la que tu crées l'ouverture. Y'a vraiment peu de setup (sauf Laura) et la garde est très forte.

Donc en gros soit tu pars sur l'option frametrap très serré et en gros tu cumules les dégâts gris (et tu essayes de transformer pendant le neutral ou avec une choppe) soit tu tentes une vrai ouverture mais ça sera souvent du jeu de mi-distance. Avec le mind game des v-reversal, poussage au coin, dash avant rapide etc, c'est assez varié niveau offense et défense je trouve.

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Le truc que je trouve absurde c'est que la seule vraie option défensif après la garde, le V-reversal est trop facilement "carrotable/Choppable", du coup ça laisse encore moins d'option défensif et donc aussi, moins de possibilité de come-back car une barre, ou plus, de V-Trigger en moins.

Sinon Urien est toujours plus fort !





HAHA les cons  ::XD::

----------


## Mr Thy

Le loop Urien. Walk back 1f avant x, walk back 1f after y.

Hmm, ouais des marches d'une frame... les doigts dans le nez je dis  ::P:

----------


## Kamikaze

Bah fait si tu mets ta garde il peut pas t'arriver grand chose dans le jeu. Et tu peux en réaction, faire v reversal dans des coups de manière garantie. Y'a seulement si tu piffes le v-reversal sur un jab en bourrant que tu te fais carroter.

Si tu mets t'as garde sur des lights il t'arrive rien, sur des medium l'adversaire ne peut plus chopper derrière mais fait des dégâts gris. Donc tu mets ta garde au début et ensuite tu avises à base de 3f, de coups rapides etc. t'as toujours des coups invus, etc. Et la base de la défense c'est d'être en neutral pas collé dans le coin avec le mec dans la bouche

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Oui c'est sur qu'il faut maitriser le truc mais malgré mon faible niveau j'arrivais à faire le loop de la saison 1, pas à chaque fois mais un peu quand même donc un "Pro", lui y arrivera bien à le sortir en match .

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Bah fait si tu mets ta garde il peut pas t'arriver grand chose dans le jeu. Et tu peux en réaction, faire v reversal dans des coups de manière garantie. Y'a seulement si tu piffes le v-reversal sur un jab en bourrant que tu te fais carroter.
> 
> Si tu mets t'as garde sur des lights il t'arrive rien, sur des medium l'adversaire ne peut plus chopper derrière mais fait des dégâts gris. Donc tu mets ta garde au début et ensuite tu avises à base de 3f, de coups rapides etc. t'as toujours des coups invus, etc. Et la base de la défense c'est d'être en neutral pas collé dans le coin avec le mec dans la bouche


Oui mais justement une fois dans le coin face au mix up choppe/pas choppe ,à un moment t'en prends une et le mec tente un set-up avec un saut Hp/Hk neutral genre, bah tu veux V-reversal pour sortir du fameux coin et bim tu te fait chopper le V-reversal...

----------


## Mr Thy

Ouais, le loop S1 j'y arrivais aussi, mais à part légèrement décaler pour mettre le lp debout, je crois que t'avais toujours droit au buffer.
Ici, marcher ça te pète le buffer, donc c'est encore plus difficile.

Mais c'est clair, y'aura bien des mecs (souvent asiatiques, j'aimerais bien avoir la flexbilité de leur doigts. J'aimerais bien avoir de la flexibilité dans le doigts tout court, je suis pas difficile) qui le feront les yeux fermés.

Edit - ce qui me casse les noisettes dernièrement, c'est ce parry Akuma avec follow up pied launcher. Je veux bien parry, no problem. Je veux bien parry en crossup, no problem. Mais le follow up pied en crossup, ALORS QUE MON CUL EST A DES KILOMETRES DU PIED, je dis non.

Edit - Maintenance demain de 9:00 à 14:00 PDT, trop la flemme de convertir.

----------


## Critias

> Maintenance demain de 9:00 à 14:00 PDT, trop la flemme de convertir.


Dernier jour pour acheter les costumes et le stage de Noël.

----------


## von_yaourt

Pour préciser ma pensée : je pense que le retrait des reversals meterless est une mauvaise chose en général car ça appauvrit la variété des situations dans le jeu, mais en tant que sacoche sur tout ce qui n'est pas un air-dasher (où je ne joue quasi jamais de perso à reversal meterless) je trouve la décision rigolote, sans compter que ce sera sans doute une bonne chose pour le spectacle en tournoi, où l'attaque va encore être un peu plus présente. Et à mon avis c'est aussi une stratégie marketing de Capcom qui veut justement montrer que son jeu puisse proposer du beau spectacle accessible aux néophytes. Plutôt que de mettre en vitrine un jeu du time-up comme SF4, ils ont là un produit dont les matchs peuvent être expéditifs. 

Ceci dit, on n'a pas fini de voir les top players râler, et quelque chose me dit qu'après Xian et Infiltration les joueurs de Ken et Ryu les plus connus ne vont pas tarder à crier à l'hérésie.  ::P:

----------


## Critias

J'aimerai bien des retours de Momochi sur Ken et Daigo sur Ryu. 
Tokido est passé sur Akuma en main?

----------


## Mr Thy

Daigo est repassé sur Ryu apparamment. Bien qu'il gagnait souvent avec Guile, ça lui plaisait pas. Maintenant il essaie de jouer un Ryu moins passif.

----------


## Vorshakaar

Ils ont cassés son jouet  ::rolleyes::  .

----------


## Le Dahu

des canards chaud pour de la castagne?

----------


## Kamikaze

chaud

----------


## Mr Thy

Tellement chaud qu'il se plante de Street...

----------


## Kamikaze

Si Le Dahu continue à progresser autant c'est un future top player français, seul problème étant les sales matchup de Gief genre Guile et Vega.

Il s'améliore tout le temps, un exemple pour nos chers canards en manque de repères  ::ninja::   ::lol:: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Faut absolument que j'aille mater du Wahou vs Dahu

----------


## Rom1

J'ai réglé mes problèmes de freeze §!§!  :Vibre: 

Le jeu n'aime pas le double écran, et encore pire si y en a un en DVI et l'autre en DisplayPort (ou c'est ptet parce qu'il y en avait un en 60hz et l'autre en 144hz...).

----------


## Wahou

C'est pas passionnant.
En gros Sim vs Gief : c'est tout ou rien. Soit je le zone à l'infini avec un petit combo histoire de quand je lis un vskill ou un vtrigger. Soit il m'attrappe et c'est la fin il me courre après en enchainant les choppes avec ses setups infames du type "i am walking on you" ! Franchement c'est un des seuls giefs qui m'arnaque très régulièrement et où le MU est 50/50 (non j'ai pas honte, jvous y verrai vous).
Et Macumba vs Gief, je me cherche un peu un semblant de neutral mais avec sa science du lariat c'est extrement dur de le zoner et dès que tu prends un combo ou une choppe tu perds beaucoup beaucoup... si tu cherches à jouer aggro tu te fais casser tout ton trip de devil boule/palm/dive avec des lights et des lariats, c'est la déprime direct. Je bosse, hier j'ai du gagner 2 match sur 15 !
Dahu est indéniablement très bon et son jeu de Zangief est cool. Meilleur suisse du CFN ?  ::ninja:: 
Un sparring parfait pour moi en tout cas.

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

> J'ai réglé mes problèmes de freeze §!§!


Perso, je ne me souviens plus exactement de ce qui avait été dit ici, mais j'ai expérimenté de gros freezes l'autre jour en mode "Entraînement".  ::O:  Pas beaucoup, mais des bien gros d'une à deux secondes.  ::o:  Le reste du temps ça me paraît fluide.  ::):

----------


## yodaxy

Tout ce sel sur le web  ::XD::

----------


## Rom1

Boarf c'est vrai qu'il y a une part de vérité  ::ninja::

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

> Tout ce sel sur le web


Ah ben je vois que j'ai choisi le bon perso ! Tout à fait en adéquation avec mon cerveau !  ::P:

----------


## Mjoln

YEEEEEEES !  :Cigare:

----------


## Mr Thy

Ouais mais Bison quoi  ::P:

----------


## SquiZz

Décidément je ne comprends pas bien pourquoi tout le monde en veut a Laura ?
Elle a été up c'est sûr mais elle n'est pas plus brainless que les autres personnages...

----------


## yodaxy

> Décidément je ne comprends pas bien pourquoi tout le monde en veut a Laura ?
> Elle a été up c'est sûr mais elle n'est pas plus brainless que les autres personnages...


Parce que les mecs qui râlent ne savent pas jouer.

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Même Prrog ,qui lui sait jouer, dit que Laura est abusé.

----------


## SquiZz

En quoi ?
Et par rapport aux autres ?

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Avec ses coups qui cassent tout en gros .

----------


## Mjoln

On s'en fout ! Je suis gold  :Cigare:

----------


## Mr Thy

Nan mais ho, pense au pauvre Super Silver, tu lui a volé son avenir  :Emo:

----------


## Yoggsothoth

> On s'en fout ! Je suis gold


 ::lol::

----------


## Mjoln

> Nan mais ho, pense au pauvre Super Silver, tu lui a volé son avenir



J'avoue que 

Spoiler Alert! 


pendant un quart de seconde

 j'ai eu un petit pincement au coeur  ::ninja::

----------


## Kamikaze

Bien joué Mjoln faut continuer comme ça mon poulain  :Cigare: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Sinon laisse tomber tes histoires SquiZz haha je sais pas où tu lis tout ça mais ça t'avanceras pas. Les gens se pignolaient sur 3rd Strike y'a une semaine avec la coopération cup ou Tominaga a tué les meilleurs joueurs du monde en faisant une choppe spé et 100% stun suivit de mort, Chun Li qui fait mid barre + Okizeme quand elle veut. Et ça chiale sur la pauvre Laura de SFV qui a un zoning très bof et des mixups qui coutent des ressources (qu'elle peut pas charger à l'autre bout de l'écran, bonjour Yun 3rd Strike). SFV est certainement le jeu de combat le plus propre et juste à ce jour très franchement je veux bien qu'on me cite un jeu plus équitable. SF4 à la limite (discutable), certaines version de Tekken et Virtua Fighter, KOF. Mais dans tous les autres jeux (à ma connaissance) t'as toujours un perso vraiment fumé ou des mécaniques flinguées bien au-delà des pauvres mix-ups de Laura.

Dans IIX tu meurs sur un 3 hit stun, 3 hit mort, dans UMVC3 tu OTK, dans CVS2 tu roll cancel, dans 3rd strike on a vu, dans SF4 tu mix up à l'infini, dans Guilty ils doivent se marrer quand on parle de mix-ups avec Laura. Enfin franchement si Laura est fumée je veux bien qu'on me cite un jeu ou le top tier est moins fort que Laura, bonne chance.

----------


## Vorshakaar

Laura, c'est la nouvelle Mika. 




> Je veux bien qu'on me cite un jeu plus équitable.


Body Blows sur amiga.

T'étais pas né.  ::ninja::

----------


## Kamikaze

:tired:  Comment il s'est enfuit de l'hospice encore, redonnez lui son déambulateur

----------


## Vorshakaar

Viens prendre ta fessé sale gosse  ::trollface::  .

----------


## Seb Ryu 84

> Body Blows sur amiga.


Ouaaaiiiisssss !!! Ca c'était du jeu (avec un joystick à 2 boutons)!  :;):

----------


## Le Dahu

Rhoo vous me faites rougir kami et Wahou  :Red:  C'est toujours un plaisir la castagne avec vous  :;): 

Bravo Mjoln :Clap:

----------


## Kamikaze

'Tain il a de bons restes le vieux, il m'a sorti le combo des combo vidéo de Juri  ::o:

----------


## Vorshakaar

Je l'imprime demain sur une affiche en papier glacé et je la colle dans mon salon  ::lol::  .

----------


## Rom1

Mais ça remarche les serveurs?

----------


## Kamikaze

Ouais ça a remarché très tôt j'ai été étonné aussi quand SquiZz m'a proposé de jouay.

Bon je vous laisse apprécier les gestes techniques du vieil homme du coup

----------


## Rom1

POURQUOI T4AS PAS PIFF2 LA CA §§???§§§!!!!  :Vibre:

----------


## Kamikaze

Parce que je suis un homme d'honneur.

Mais ouais en vrai j'aurais du gratter à la CA quand le headbutt a touché à 0:07.

Donc bien tenté Rom1 mais ça vaut un E- ce que tu proposes

----------


## Mr Thy

> "Une bien belle image"


Bien ouej, parfois faut prendre ses responsabilités et inculquer le respect à ces jeunes  :Clap:

----------


## Rom1

> Parce que je suis un homme d'honneur.
> 
> Mais ouais en vrai j'aurais du gratter à la CA quand le headbutt a touché à 0:07.
> 
> Donc bien tenté Rom1 mais ça vaut un E- ce que tu proposes


FT1 en mirror match Laura.

----------


## Kamikaze

FT0, je gagne

----------


## Mr Thy

https://v-league.pro/stats/players-by-league

----------


## yodaxy

Que 12 000 joueurs en Silver ?

Cette élite  :Cigare:

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Je voulais chauffer un canard et me trompe de canard dans Steam, je tombe sur Le Dahu, du coup je vois rouge ...

----------


## Rom1

Ça pique hein?

Le Dahu for Evo2k17 !  :Vibre:

----------


## von_yaourt

Je viens à l'instant de me motiver à faire le challenge des 10 victoires et... comment dire. C'est toujours comme ça le classé en bronze ? C'est le royaume du pif et des mecs qui bourrent partout, surtout dans les frame traps ?  :^_^: 

Sur les 14 matchs que j'ai joué j'ai rencontré un bon Ryu, deux Ken du pif qui faisaient n'importe quoi à base de strong tatsu fullscreen au cas où, une armée de Ryu qui faisaient n'importe quoi, une Chun-Li propre mais qui avait l'air complètement perdue avec ses confirms, et un Birdie du hasard complet. Je pensais honnêtement peiner plus, là c'était plus rigolo qu'intéressant.

Ceci dit, malgré des adversaires qui allaient de l'Irlande à la Slovaquie, je n'ai eu aucun problème de lag. Le paramètre des cinq barres a l'air de bien fonctionner.

----------


## Kamikaze

Vu que t'as de l'expérience en jeu de bagarre il va falloir grimper un peu pour avoir du challenge je pense

----------


## Mr Thy

> Je viens à l'instant de me motiver à faire le challenge des 10 victoires et... comment dire. C'est toujours comme ça le classé en bronze ? C'est le royaume du pif et des mecs qui bourrent partout, surtout dans les frame traps ? 
> 
> Sur les 14 matchs que j'ai joué j'ai rencontré un bon Ryu, deux Ken du pif qui faisaient n'importe quoi à base de strong tatsu fullscreen au cas où, une armée de Ryu qui faisaient n'importe quoi, une Chun-Li propre mais qui avait l'air complètement perdue avec ses confirms, et un Birdie du hasard complet. Je pensais honnêtement peiner plus, là c'était plus rigolo qu'intéressant.
> 
> Ceci dit, malgré des adversaires qui allaient de l'Irlande à la Slovaquie, je n'ai eu aucun problème de lag. Le paramètre des cinq barres a l'air de bien fonctionner.


A part quelques sacs comme moi qui font rarement du classé et donc que leur niveau en LP fausse un peu la donne, je dirais qu'il faut grimper plus ou moins en gold avant que ça commence à jouer un peu (et encore, y'en a encore qui y sont arrivé à base d'arnaque). Mais grosso modo, c'est à partir de là que ça commence à être un chouilla plus fouillé, surtout pour quelqu'un qui a déjà la science du jeu de combat.
Bizarrement, le netcode pour moi est un peu tout et rien à partir de la S2. Je me fait souvent matcher contre des Ricains et des Canadiens, rarement eu ça pendant la S1.
Mais en Battle Lounge, à part quelques couacs ici et là, ça tourne nickel.

----------


## Mjoln

Bon le mois de janvier avance là, et rien de neuf à se mettre sous la dent pour la saison 2 ? Et il et où le pack de costumes spécial galette des rois ? Qu'est ce que tu fais Capcom ?!  :Cell:

----------


## Critias

Ils bossent sur Ultra Street Fighter II.  ::ninja:: 

Je verrai bien un pack nouvel an chinois à la fin du mois, histoire de redécorer le stage de Chunli.

----------


## von_yaourt

> Vu que t'as de l'expérience en jeu de bagarre il va falloir grimper un peu pour avoir du challenge je pense


Boarf, je me suis vite rendu compte que je ne valais pas grand chose en dehors des logiques de air-dashers. Je me repose énormément sur les sauts et les air dashs pour me déplacer, ce qui dans Street est une très mauvaise idée. J'aime bien pouvoir faire des pressings longs et j'ai bien compris que ce n'était pas le jeu pour ça, et même si je viens d'acheter Juri qui semble être le perso pour ça, elle a l'air sensiblement plus compliquée à jouer que les persos du même genre point de vue exé. 

Si les joueurs d'ici veulent un adversaire facile à taper, n'hésitez pas à m'attraper sur Steam (id : "[CPC]von_yaourt"). Faut que j'apprenne le pressing et les confirms de Kazunoko avec Cammy (ça n'a pas l'air particulièrement compliqué), mais même en l'optimisant mon neutral est tellement moisi que je n'arriverai pas à inquiéter grand monde ici.

----------


## Zerger

Je veux bien sortir mon Birdie si tu me train un peu sur GG après

----------


## von_yaourt

> Je veux bien sortir mon Birdie si tu me train un peu sur GG après


Je n'ai toujours pas Revelator sur Steam, vu le prix. Mais je ne suis pas bon à Guilty, je n'y ai pas joué depuis six mois, même si ça me prendrait quelques minutes de rejouer Raven et quelques heures pour remettre mon Slayer à niveau, je ne pense pas être un bon prof sur le jeu. J'y joue trop façon Blazblue, en bourrant la garde comme un idiot alors que je devrais bourrer la choppe comme un top player français.  ::P: 

Mais affronter ton Birdie, ce sera avec joie.  :;):

----------


## Zerger

Ca marche, si je te vois co ce soir, je te fais signe  :;): 
Ca me donnera l'occasion de relancer SF5

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

Salut à tous !

Je ne me souviens plus si j'ai déjà posté cette requête, alors je me permets de le (re)faire.  ::unsure:: 
Si certains parmi vous utilisent des manettes ou sticks arcade spécifiques pour les jeux de baston, n'hésitez pas à faire part de votre expérience sur *la discussion dédiée* qui est, pour le moment, un peu pauvre en références.
Et si l'un de vous a le courage d'écrire un petit pavé pour expliquer les critères les plus importants dans le choix d'un stick arcade, alors là ce serait l'Amérique !  ::lol:: 



Je vous remercie par avance pour votre contribution.  :;): 

PS : accessoirement, je suis à la recherche d'un stick arcade pas trop cher (max 100 euros si possible) que je pourrais éventuellement me payer avec les quelques petits sous que j'espère toucher pour mon anniv' dans moins d'un mois.  ::siffle::  Si vous pouvez m'en recommander un, éventuellement en soldes, je suis preneur.  :;):

----------


## Rom1

Petite session ce soir, et je suis tombé sur 2 Top Player qui jouaient avec leur compte alternatif. Depuis que leur perso a été nerfé avec la S2 ils dosent d'autres persos. Saurez vous les reconnaitre? 

Petit indice : ils sont pas forts avec  ::ninja::

----------


## Mr Thy

> Salut à tous !
> 
> Je ne me souviens plus si j'ai déjà posté cette requête, alors je me permets de le (re)faire. 
> Si certains parmi vous utilisent des manettes ou sticks arcade spécifiques pour les jeux de baston, n'hésitez pas à faire part de votre expérience sur *la discussion dédiée* qui est, pour le moment, un peu pauvre en références.
> Et si l'un de vous a le courage d'écrire un petit pavé pour expliquer les critères les plus importants dans le choix d'un stick arcade, alors là ce serait l'Amérique ! 
> 
> 
> 
> Je vous remercie par avance pour votre contribution. 
> ...


Je verrai si je peux faire qq chose quand j'aurais plus de temps...

Sinon, à part l'occasion et les facsimiles (mayflash/datel/...) pour max 100 euros tu trouveras des sticks qui utiliseront des pièces de qualité médiocre.
Les bons sticks utilisent des composants Sanwa, Seimitsu ou Hori (il y a Crown/Fanta aussi pour le style coréen et Suzo/Happ/IL pour les styles Euro/US. Mais beaucoup moins présents que le trio Japonais ces dernières années).

Donc, si t'es bricoleur, tu peux t'en sortir en prendant un stick pareil, et mettre des bonnes pièces dedans. Mais bon, si c'est la première fois que tu fait un mod complèt, c'est pas toujours simple.
Sinon faut se demander aussi, tu veux le connecter à quoi? Juste PC, ou il te faut une compatibilité console aussi? Ca te dirigera aussi vers certains modèles.

En regardant vite fait ce qu'il y a de bien vers la gamme de prix que tu cherches, je dirais que http://www.smallcab.net/qanba-sanwa-p-609.html est le plus proche que je peux trouver. Normalement le Q1 coute moins cher, mais smallcab a déjà fait les modifs pour mettre du full Sanwa dedans.

Si tu peux stretcher vers 140-150 euros, t'arrives dans le domaine des Hori, qui sont franchement de très bons sticks pour un prix qui fait pas trop bobo. Donc ouais, avec les soldes y a peut-être moyen de faire une bonne affaire aussi.

----------


## Supergounou

Bordel à cul, Hige qui joue Gief!  ::P:

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

> Je verrai si je peux faire qq chose quand j'aurais plus de temps...
> 
> Sinon, à part l'occasion et les facsimiles (mayflash/datel/...) pour max 100 euros tu trouveras des sticks qui utiliseront des pièces de qualité médiocre.
> Les bons sticks utilisent des composants Sanwa, Seimitsu ou Hori (il y a Crown/Fanta aussi pour le style coréen et Suzo/Happ/IL pour les styles Euro/US. Mais beaucoup moins présents que le trio Japonais ces dernières années).
> 
> Donc, si t'es bricoleur, tu peux t'en sortir en prendant un stick pareil, et mettre des bonnes pièces dedans. Mais bon, si c'est la première fois que tu fait un mod complèt, c'est pas toujours simple.
> Sinon faut se demander aussi, tu veux le connecter à quoi? Juste PC, ou il te faut une compatibilité console aussi? Ca te dirigera aussi vers certains modèles.
> 
> En regardant vite fait ce qu'il y a de bien vers la gamme de prix que tu cherches, je dirais que http://www.smallcab.net/qanba-sanwa-p-609.html est le plus proche que je peux trouver. Normalement le Q1 coute moins cher, mais smallcab a déjà fait les modifs pour mettre du full Sanwa dedans.
> ...


Merci beaucoup pour tes infos. Je vais regarder tout ça. J'ai bien compris que 150 euros en neuf était à peu près le minimum à mettre pour du matos de qualité et durable. Je vais continuer de jeter un oeil pendant les soldes, et si une occase se fait jour, elle sera mienne.  :;):  Le Qanba que tu linkes m'a l'air très classe, si j'ai suffisamment de sous ça peut rester raisonnable.  :;):  J'avais noté le Q4 conseillé par revanwolf, mais le prix commence à grimper.  :Emo:

----------


## Mr Thy

Nan mais il est sympa le HigeDaimyo. Je me suis déjà battu contre son Ken, pas trop mal. Il a tendance à inviter les gens si il trouve des match fun en casu.

- - - Updated - - -




> Merci beaucoup pour tes infos. Je vais regarder tout ça. J'ai bien compris que 150 euros en neuf était à peu près le minimum à mettre pour du matos de qualité et durable. Je vais continuer de jeter un oeil pendant les soldes, et si une occase se fait jour, elle sera mienne.  Le Qanba que tu linkes m'a l'air très classe, si j'ai suffisamment de sous ça peut rester raisonnable.  J'avais noté le Q4 conseillé par revanwolf, mais le prix commence à grimper.


Ouais, j'ai un Q3RAF entre autres aussi, y a plus rien d'orgine, mais à la base c'est un bon stick. Full Sanwa sauf le bouton start.

----------


## von_yaourt

Aux soldes d'été mon frère a trouvé des Hori HRAP 4 à 75€ chez Auchan. Pour ce prix là il en a pris un, mais c'est un stick super léger qui fait un peu fini à la va-vite, loin des sticks bien robustes auxquels la plupart des gens sont habitués. Ensuite il n'a pas du tout aimé le stick et les boutons, étant habitué au feeling sanwa, mais ça c'est un ressenti qui dépendra de chacun. En tout cas un stick PS3/PS4/PC à ce prix, c'est une affaire.

----------


## Rom1

Ouais le Hori RAP4 il est parfois à 75-80€ sur Amazon. Je l'ai pris la bas. Il est super large c'est cool. Mais c'est vrai que je prefère les boutons Sanwa de mes 2 Madcatz TE.

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

Ah ouais, j'ai pas précisé mais, a priori, je ne joue que sur PC (je refuse de me mélanger à la plèbe des consoles  :Cigare: ).  ::P:  Donc s'il existe du matos aussi bon que le Q2 proposé mais uniquement PC, et donc éventuellement moins cher, bien sûr ça m'intéresse.  :;):  A moins que la compatibilité puisse avoir une quelconque importance. Pour la revente, peut-être.  ::huh::

----------


## von_yaourt

Ah, je regardais le classement des français sur le jeu pour me marrer, et j'ai été ravi de voir pas mal de têtes connues des jeux Arcsys. Je savais déjà que Alioune, Crimson et Linkexelo (dont j'aime bien arnaquer son Hazama sur Blazblue  ::ninja:: ) étaient parmi les meilleurs FR, mais en plus je vois Nuzzt avec la meilleure Cammy. C'est cool, je n'aurai pas à aller bien loin pour demander des conseils sur le perso, c'était un des meilleurs joueurs de Blazblue il y a quelques années, et il traîne toujours sur notre Discord. 

Je vais commencer à croire que les joueurs de air dashers sont vraiment meilleurs que les autres, si ça continue.  ::ninja::

----------


## Mjoln

> Merci beaucoup pour tes infos. Je vais regarder tout ça. J'ai bien compris que 150 euros en neuf était à peu près le minimum à mettre pour du matos de qualité et durable. Je vais continuer de jeter un oeil pendant les soldes, et si une occase se fait jour, elle sera mienne.  Le Qanba que tu linkes m'a l'air très classe, si j'ai suffisamment de sous ça peut rester raisonnable.  J'avais noté le Q4 conseillé par revanwolf, mais le prix commence à grimper.


Sans hésitation, ce Qanba est une super référence : https://www.amazon.fr/QanBa-Joystick...keywords=qanba

Edit : tu joues sur PC hein ?
Edit 2 : ah bin oui, donc. Fonce !

----------


## Kamikaze

Lol mais cette volonté fourbe de s'accaparer des victoires, Alioune c'est quand même SF à la base Crimson il a commencé sur SF4 d'où le pseudo d'ailleurs. 

C'est plutôt l'inverse en fait, les jouers de SF qui viennent mettre des claques sur les air dashers  :Cigare: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

D'ailleurs marrant que tu postes ce message maintenant car j'allais poster 2 vidéos de fight que j'ai fait contre des Millia sur Xrd à l'instant même qui résume un peu mes a priori sur une partie de ce que je vois en air dasher. Ça apprend par coeur ses setups et ses combos, mais dès que tu forces le neutral y'a plus personne

----------


## von_yaourt

Comme dans tous les jeux, les combos et les set-ups c'est de la répétition bête et méchante à la portée de n'importe qui. Ce qui fait un bon joueur c'est le neutral et la connaissance du jeu. Si tu ne vaux rien en neutral dans Guilty, tu mourras tout aussi vite que dans Street.

----------


## Kamikaze

bla bla

----------


## Kamikaze

bli blo

----------


## Supergounou

Hey, c'est le topic SF5 ici  :tired:

----------


## Kamikaze

Ah merde même pas fait gaffe haha

Je déménage

----------


## Supergounou

Nan mais je plaisante, c'est toujours sympa d'avoir l'avis d'un joueur de SF sur un autre jeu de baston  ::P:

----------


## Kamikaze

Ouais ça coûte rien t'façon et autant profiter du 2ème topac  ::o:  


Comme ça les jeux de bagarre (l'élite de la nation) polluent bien le forum  :Cigare:

----------


## Yoggsothoth

:haha:

----------


## Zerger

La session avec Von_Yaourt hier était bien marrante, le jeu en a pris pour son grade  ::rolleyes:: 

Par contre, entre la super de Vega qui bug ( ::lol:: ) et les cross-up qui ne fonctionnaient plus, dur dur la reprise. Serieusement, Ken s'est fait amputé des épaules ou le j.mp de Birdie a été nerfed ?

----------


## Mjoln

> http://img1.joyreactor.cc/pics/post/...B9-3610145.gif


 :^_^: 

Je suis en repos (#mylife), si ya des gens motivés en début d'aprèm, my body is ready to pif !  :;):

----------


## Le Dahu

Coin, je suis chaud pour cette aprèm  :Rock:

----------


## Supergounou

Moi aussi!  ::lol:: 
Mais je dois aller à l'école  :Emo:

----------


## Le Dahu

Je te fais un mot d'excuse gounou  :X1:

----------


## Critias

Et Xian lâche F.A.N.G... Le CPT va être passionnant cette année...  ::siffle:: 








> the current fang does not even suits my playstyle. It's that simple. He's another character now. Not the same as S1.

----------


## Wahou

Il va jouer Sim ou Griffe alors !

----------


## Vorshakaar

Intéressant la tendance en ligne d'après vleague:



Rapide la montée du moche à crinière de lion.

----------


## LeChameauFou

quel enfer, j'adore quand les serveurs beug lorsqu'on gagne un match en ranked mais ne comptabilise pas le match.

----------


## Kamikaze

Ouais z'ont communiqué à ce sujet ils sont dessus apparemment

Sinon chaud pour des claques ce soir (sur n'importe quel jeu)

----------


## Mr Thy

Mais hahaha. Paprika, joueur de Balrog français. Je gagne le premier match. Je mène 1-0 au deuxième. Le mec commence à jouer tortue, je pressurise dans le coin. Je me plante un chouilla d'espacement, il me met bas mk, bas mk, et il me fait un combo max damage V-trigger. Il me reset avec une belle feinte V-skill, je me retrouve dans le coin au zéro de vital. Il décide de me faire V-skill overhead, mais comme moi, il juge mal sa distance et whiff le coup d'un pixel.

Bas lp, il mange le frame trap bas mp, boule.... Mort de Balrog. Rage quit.

Je le sens d'ici  ::XD::

----------


## Kamikaze

Session avec Mjoln et Kyou, Mjoln m'a impressionné avec sa Ibuki, franchement si tu taffes les anti air et les combo un peu plus, surtout ceux avec la bombe tu vas faire mal avec, t'utilises pas mal ses normaux en neutral. Faut aussi que tu penses à rendre safe le HP avec un Kunai. Et te laisse pas trop pousser au coin. Ah et confirme le HK crush counter avec un truc je sais plus mais je crois qu'il faut faire dragon derrière ou EX choppe ninja là

Kyou très bon Vega, il va vite progresser  ::o:  après Vega est un perso un peu trop honnête parfois donc hésite pas non plus à tester des trucs et à bien défendre ton terrain mais sans partir en vrille avec trop de glissade, agresse le mec en garde et anti air bien, tu peux mettre st.HK encore après st.HK anti air crush counter, des fois tu mets juste le premier. C'était bien tes dashs mais prépare les encore plus en tapant dans la garde.

----------


## Mjoln

Merci, merci  ::):  je prends note !

----------


## Mr Thy

Ah non, parce qu'alors je vais devoir taffer mon Gief, et j'ai trop la flemme...

----------


## Mr Thy

J'ai l'impression que le matchmaking est plus constant depuis la maj. Moins de match TP caca.

----------


## von_yaourt

Je suis en train de faire les challenges pour farmer les points et acheter des persos, et je suis étonné de la grande facilité de certains challenges (Birdie, Zangief et SURTOUT Laura c'est ridiculement simple) quand d'autres sont bien tendus (Karin, Juri ou Ibuki qui demande une sacré rapidité dans les cancels). 

Du coup quelques challenges me résistent encore (Karin, Bison 9,et Juri 10) mais ça se fait bien, et je pense même pouvoir débloquer un cinquième perso rapidement. 

Et Ibuki est vachement sympa !  ::o: 
Ses combos et set-ups ont l'air assez compliqué par rapport au reste du cast, mais ils sont vachement cools à faire. Si j'ai la motivation je pense que je bosserai le perso.

----------


## Mr Thy

Les trials en général sont super simples en effet. Ceux qui donnent le plus de mal, c'est souvent des petits trucs que tu voix typiquement pas directement en mattant la démo.

Genre Bison 9, faut déjà savoir qu'en V-trigger, Bison n'a pas besoin de charge pour cancel ses coups spéciaux. Et de deux, le inferno EX vers Stomp EX, faut le voir comme un mouvement fluide.
Grosso modo, une fois le V-trigger lancé, tu peux faire le 3 HP, l'habitude du perso à charge force à déjà tenir bas arrière mp (qui linke facilement), mais en V-trig c'est pas obligé. Une fois le bas mp touché, tu fais directement avant poing (et ça aide de le faire avec le negative edge du MP qui venait juste avant), et en un mouvement fluide, tu peux faire hcb+PP et continuer le mouvement en terminant sur haut+KK. Donc en gros, tu fais un 270°, en et tu times tes PP et KK au bon moment.

Juri, c'est surtout la petite marche qui faut faire aprés le CC, qui te met en bonne position pour bien mettre le reste après (un peu comme le Trial 10 de Ryu)

Karin? Le 6?

----------


## von_yaourt

J'ai fait Juri 10 sans trop de problème au final, Bison 9 j'ai réessayé en vitesse mais je déteste les manips de ce perso (comme souvent avec les charges), en essayant de faire 2MP > 46P j'obtiens un 214P. 

Karin j'ai pas réessayé, je dois être au 6 je pense, il me suffirait de grinder un peu pour y arriver.

En attendant j'en ai fini d'autres, mais Chun-Li 3 (où il faut faire 5LK > CA sans passer par un spécial, ce qui est débile) et Nash 8 (qui doit être à la limite du frame perfect, impossible de réussir ce putain de link) sont de loin les deux challenges les plus durs que j'ai eu à faire. Et du coup, pas de cash tant que je ne les finis pas, ce qui est également stupide.

Sinon va falloir que les joueurs de Street se mettent aux notations modernes.  :tired:  HCB ? Késako ?

Edit : ok, il est 5h30, j'abandonne le Karin 6. C'est le combo le plus merdique que j'ai vu de ma vie. D'ailleurs SFV est sans doute le pire jeu auquel j'ai jamais joué pour ce qui est des sensations de jeu. Cette impression de jouer dans de la mélasse, avec un interpréteur absurde (je comprends les pros qui s'en plaignent, désormais), un buffer archaïque et un input lag qui empêche toute précision, ça supprime toute envie de faire le moindre effort.

----------


## Kamikaze

Y'a très peu de frame perfect  dans le jeu vu que y'a un buffer pour les normaux (de 3 frames). Le défi 8 de Nash est hyper facile je vois pas comment tu le rates ça doit être une question d'habitude. C'est un 4 frame link d'après la frame data.

Pour les notations faut que tu modifies l'affichage des coups dans le mode training (start et tu sélectionnes l'autre mode d'affichage).

Le défi de Karin est simple aussi c'est juste que la manip' est pas évidente à comprendre peut-être:

J'imagine que tu galères parce que tu fais double quart avant et que ça te sors la super, il faut faire: bas MK, 236 + K (essaye avec LK ça te donnera le timing mieux que de rappuyer sur MK), P, 2362 K ~ P.

Il faut que tu travailles les combos par morceaux et tu verras que c'est très simple, tu t'entraine dans cette ordre:

Bas MK, 236 K, c'est exactement le timing d'une manip de hadoken avec un pied à la place d'un poing

Une fois que tu y arrives bien tu t'entraines au timing du Poing:

Bas MK, 236 K ~ P, il faut que tu t'entraines à avoir le bon timing pour le P, tu peux appuyer sur P quasi instantanément, il faut glisser du Kick immédiatement vers P (mais tu peux aussi le delay).

Une fois que tu maitrises ça (très facile franchement):

Bas MK, 236 K ~ P, 2362 K ~ P

Là faut pas te précipiter, tu te concentres sur le Bas MK, 236 K ~ P et le juggle viendra avec un peu de temps, il faut le faire le plus rapidement possible (manip' 2362 K ~ P) mais c'est dur de voir visuellement quand Karin recover et quand commencer le 236 K ~ P, c'est la grosse difficulté du combo

Ensuite tu rajoutes le saut HK et voilà. J'ai noté 2362 K ~ P mais 2363 passe aussi bien sûr.

Pour Nahs il y a vraiment 0 difficulté:

Sonic Boom HP, v-Trigger cancel, crouch HP, ce truc passe comme dans du beurre, prend ton temps après la téléport et trouve le timing du crouch HP

Entraine toi en isolant crouch HP back MK et tu verras que ça sort tout seul.

L'interpréteur de SFV c'est le même que SF4 avec le buffer pour les normaux en plus sinon

----------


## Kamikaze

J'ai fait une vidéo explicative qui explique plusieurs chose:

Le negative edge (tu verras que je ne rentre qu'un seul input de mk à un moment) c'est juste au cas où ça t'aide à chopper le timing.

Le delay du 236 K ~ P, je montre qu'en variant le delay tu peux ou ne peux pas combo derrière bas LP par exemple.

Je fais des exemples de décomposition du combo et le combo complet avec les inputs, entraine toi à chaque partie séparément surtout la partie 236 K ~ P, 2362 K ~ P

- - - Mise à jour - - -

----------


## Kamikaze

Même chose pour Nash, le combo est vraiment enfantin pour le coup, entraine toi juste vite fait mais le timing est tellement large que tu peux même masher le mk...

----------


## Wahou

J'arrive pas à attraper des news du CPT 2017, c'est normal bientôt fin janvier?

----------


## Kamikaze



----------


## Mjoln

> J'ai fait Juri 10 sans trop de problème au final, Bison 9 j'ai réessayé en vitesse mais je déteste les manips de ce perso (comme souvent avec les charges), en essayant de faire 2MP > 46P j'obtiens un 214P. 
> 
> Karin j'ai pas réessayé, je dois être au 6 je pense, il me suffirait de grinder un peu pour y arriver.
> 
> En attendant j'en ai fini d'autres, mais Chun-Li 3 (où il faut faire 5LK > CA sans passer par un spécial, ce qui est débile) et Nash 8 (qui doit être à la limite du frame perfect, impossible de réussir ce putain de link) sont de loin les deux challenges les plus durs que j'ai eu à faire. Et du coup, pas de cash tant que je ne les finis pas, ce qui est également stupide.
> 
> Sinon va falloir que les joueurs de Street se mettent aux notations modernes.  HCB ? Késako ?
> 
> Edit : ok, il est 5h30, j'abandonne le Karin 6. C'est le combo le plus merdique que j'ai vu de ma vie. D'ailleurs SFV est sans doute le pire jeu auquel j'ai jamais joué pour ce qui est des sensations de jeu. Cette impression de jouer dans de la mélasse, avec un interpréteur absurde (je comprends les pros qui s'en plaignent, désormais), un buffer archaïque et un input lag qui empêche toute précision, ça supprime toute envie de faire le moindre effort.


C'est quoi l'idée ? Gagner des fm ? Parce que dans beaucoup de cas (juri, necalli pour les plus flagrants), les trials ne sont pas à jour de la saison 2, et les timings ont changé ou carrément les boutons... mieux vaut passer du temps en training...

----------


## Mr Thy

> J'ai fait Juri 10 sans trop de problème au final, Bison 9 j'ai réessayé en vitesse mais je déteste les manips de ce perso (comme souvent avec les charges), en essayant de faire 2MP > 46P j'obtiens un 214P. 
> 
> Karin j'ai pas réessayé, je dois être au 6 je pense, il me suffirait de grinder un peu pour y arriver.
> 
> En attendant j'en ai fini d'autres, mais Chun-Li 3 (où il faut faire 5LK > CA sans passer par un spécial, ce qui est débile) et Nash 8 (qui doit être à la limite du frame perfect, impossible de réussir ce putain de link) sont de loin les deux challenges les plus durs que j'ai eu à faire. Et du coup, pas de cash tant que je ne les finis pas, ce qui est également stupide.
> 
> Sinon va falloir que les joueurs de Street se mettent aux notations modernes.  HCB ? Késako ?
> 
> Edit : ok, il est 5h30, j'abandonne le Karin 6. C'est le combo le plus merdique que j'ai vu de ma vie. D'ailleurs SFV est sans doute le pire jeu auquel j'ai jamais joué pour ce qui est des sensations de jeu. Cette impression de jouer dans de la mélasse, avec un interpréteur absurde (je comprends les pros qui s'en plaignent, désormais), un buffer archaïque et un input lag qui empêche toute précision, ça supprime toute envie de faire le moindre effort.


HCB = half circle back. Moins long a taper que 63214 (trop la flemme tu te rappelles  ::): )
Et j'ai toujours trouvé drôle la notation pavé numérique pour un style de jeu qui se joue historiquement au stick/pad. Soit...

Le fait que tu fasses 2MP > 46P montre en effet que tu pense pas assez "charge". Bien qu'en v-trig ça marchera, faut se prendre l'habitude de combiner les directions.
Au lieu de voir ça comme un 2 et un 46 separé, vois le plutôt comme un 16 lié. Déjà la manip est plus simple, vu que t'as qu'un mouvement à faire.
Ça te donne l'avantage aussi d'avoir la charge basse en même temps.
C'est par exemple la base d'un Guile qui en chargeant en tenant 1, peut décider de faire Sonic Boom ou Flash Kick selon la situation. Il les aura en stock tous les deux.

Je crois que surtout ici avec le gros buffer il faut simplifier et "fluidifier" un max tes manips, ça rentre plus facilement. Si même moi j'arrive à les faire...

Sinon comme dit Mjoln, si c'est pour le fric, qu'est-ce que t'as déjà fini comme modes ?

----------


## Wahou

> 


Merci chef.
On reconnaît bien la diligence de Capcom.

----------


## Mr Thy

Je vois partout que Final Round sera le premier event CPT. Est-ce que la Cannes Winter Clash a perdu ce statut?

Pas que j'y vais hein, mais ça me turlupine quand même.

----------


## Zerger

J'y serais très probablement le Vendredi (à Cannes), faut que je pose ma journée d'ailleurs  ::):

----------


## Kamikaze

Je sais pas si j'y vais, ça me casse un peu les couilles que les mecs communiquent mal à ce sujet (horaires, etc.) et je suis pas fada des orgas à la pisse, j'ai donné haha

Mais je mettrai mon costume de pom pom girl pour toi Zerger si tu participes

----------


## Zerger

Participer non, juste mater  ::P:  Pas fou non plus !

----------


## von_yaourt

Oh putain, j'étais pas réveillé cette nuit, je faisais avant MK au lieu d'arrière MK dans le défi de Nash.  ::lol::  Pareil pour Chun-Li où je voulais faire le CA au lieu de 236EX.  ::lol::  
Forcément, ça passe mieux après une bonne nuit de sommeil.

Du coup j'en ai profité pour finir le challenge 9 de Bison, qui demande juste un peu de discipline pour commencer la charge tout de suite après 3HP, et c'est bien passé.

Bref, hormis les challenges de Fang que je n'ai même pas envie de faire (des enchaînements de charges  :Gerbe: ), il ne me reste que le Karin 6 dans les bagages.




> Y'a très peu de frame perfect  dans le jeu vu que y'a un buffer pour les normaux (de 3 frames). Le défi 8 de Nash est hyper facile je vois pas comment tu le rates ça doit être une question d'habitude. C'est un 4 frame link d'après la frame data.


Le buffer n'empêche pas le frame perfect. Dans XRD il y a des combos frame perfect, m'a t-on dit, alors que le buffer est de 5 frames. Il faut ajouter les distances et les delays à l'équation. En l'occurrence, le combo de Karin est vraiment super serré, sans doute pas frame perfect mais sans doute pas dans les 3-4 frames non plus. 




> J'ai fait une vidéo explicative qui explique plusieurs chose:
> 
> Le negative edge (tu verras que je ne rentre qu'un seul input de mk à un moment) c'est juste au cas où ça t'aide à chopper le timing.
> 
> Le delay du 236 K ~ P, je montre qu'en variant le delay tu peux ou ne peux pas combo derrière bas LP par exemple.
> 
> Je fais des exemples de décomposition du combo et le combo complet avec les inputs, entraine toi à chaque partie séparément surtout la partie 236 K ~ P, 2362 K ~ P
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -


Merci pour la vidéo. J'arrive à faire toute la première partie sans trop de problèmes et même sans user du negative edge, mais le 236 K ~ P, 2362 K ~ P ne veut pas fonctionner en combo. J'ai vu que tu utilisais les lights pour la partie finale, ça change quelque chose (à la longueur du dash ou la vitesse de sortie du coup d'épaule) ? 

Pour info j'ai déjà engrangé 471000 FM, j'ai fait tous les story/démonstrations/tips/survie facile, il me reste à faire quelques survies en normal avec les persos dont je sais que je peux les jouer correctement, mais je pense qu'une fois débloqué le 5e perso, ça va être chiant de grinder la thune. Et j'hésite à savoir quel perso je laisse de côté entre Boxer, Urien et Guile. 

Guile m'ayant l'air assez facile, je pense que grinder les matchs amicaux contre du bronze avec lui serait la meilleure option.

----------


## Supergounou

N'oublies pas de faire les 2 modes histoire en DLC gratos, ça apporte beaucoup de pognon ça  :;):

----------


## von_yaourt

> N'oublies pas de faire les 2 modes histoire en DLC gratos, ça apporte beaucoup de pognon ça


Je ne sais pas où ils se trouvent, je ne sais pas comment y jouer. Je les avais vus sur Steam parmi les DLC, j'ai essayé de les télécharger, sans savoir si ça avait fonctionné ou non. 

En même temps, l'ergonomie de ce jeu ne me surprend plus.  ::P: 

Edit : je viens de vérifier dans les propriétés du jeu, j'ai bien le DLC, "Installer" est coché, mais l'état est "non installé".  ::lol:: 

Re-edit : j'ai décoché, re-coché, ça se télécharge (7,5 Go, tout de même). Okay.  ::P: 

Re-re-edit :  ::o:

----------


## Erkin_

Vous avez une source pour des guides détaillés (normals / Frame / BnB / Combos) de la season 2 sous la main ? (Je cherche pour Juri déjà)

----------


## Yoggsothoth

http://game.capcom.com/cfn/sfv/adjust2017/en/1.html, faut clic en haut à gauche .

----------


## Erkin_

Il n'y a que les changements de la season 2 non ? Je cherche des guides de débutants. (Comme les vidéos de JuicyBox sur KOF https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RM4C...l80oTRtUTdwAnA )
On va voir ce que donne cette vidéo : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YUgSTOlh6pI

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Oui, du coup j'ai rien d'autre sous la main .

----------


## Mr Thy

Bafael?

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?lis...hPgUHvXyBiM2w6

----------


## Mjoln

Elles sont bien foutues les vidéos de Bafael. 
Sinon t'as les super vid de Kami sur Rashid, Juri, Boxeur et griffe aussi, mais saison 1 : https://www.youtube.com/user/gShinzei/videos

----------


## Mjoln

Sinon, ce soir deuxième partie de soirée, chuis chaud !

----------


## Erkin_

> Sinon t'as les super vid de Kami sur Rashid, Juri, Boxeur et griffe aussi, mais saison 1 : https://www.youtube.com/user/gShinzei/videos


 ::lol::

----------


## Kamikaze

Ouais pour le coup malheureusement ça a quand même changé pour Juri et Boxer assez significativement:

Pour Juri son V-Skill est très très fort désormais et y'a le link super important st.MP st.MK à connaitre

Pour Boxer le Turn Around Punch est super utile à partir du lvl 3 et le bas MP est monstrueux, positif en garde

----------


## Vorshakaar

> Pour Juri [...] y'a le link super important st.MP st.MK à connaitre


Mais je ne le savais pas moi  ::o:  .

Donc je pourrais faire s.mp, s.mk pour canceller avant le second hit avec qcb+lk et la ca par exemple ?

----------


## Le Dahu

Je suis chaud pour de la castagne  :Vibre:

----------


## Kamikaze

> Mais je ne le savais pas moi  .
> 
> Donc je pourrais faire s.mp, s.mk pour canceller avant le second hit avec qcb+lk et la ca par exemple ?


Ouaip

----------


## Mjoln

#LaFrancophonieDuPif 



(Pignouf = Thy)

----------


## von_yaourt

Ah, un Belge ! Rappelez-moi de ne plus l'écouter. 

Sinon personne ne m'avait prévenu que Urien était AUSSI SIMPLE.  ::o: 

Nouveau main, le perso est garanti.

----------


## Mr Thy

> Ah, un Belge ! Rappelez-moi de ne plus l'écouter.

----------


## von_yaourt

Ta répartie c'est frite. 

Non mais sérieusement c'est quoi ce perso qui a une portée de malade, des dégâts incroyables, des confirms super simples et des boutons godlikes ?  :^_^: 



Faut regarder à partir de la 3e minute.

----------


## Ouro

> Ta répartie c'est frite. 
> 
> Non mais sérieusement c'est quoi ce perso qui a une portée de malade, des dégâts incroyables, des confirms super simples et des boutons godlikes ? 
> 
> 
> 
> Faut regarder à partir de la 3e minute.


Fierce mixups into Fierce !  ::XD::

----------


## Supergounou

> Faut regarder à partir de la 3e minute.


Mais quel enculé!  ::o: 

Tout à fait le genre de phase que je me prendrai à 100%

----------


## Le Dahu

Soirée super sympa avec thy et mjoln, on s'est vraiment bien marré  :^_^: 

En revanche impossible de jouer cette après midi, je me fais sortir en plein matche (erreur 4002) quelqu'un a le même problème?

----------


## Rom1

Je comptais faire une session, jte dis ça bientot.

----------


## Le Dahu

Bon on essayant a nouveau ça marche, je suis retombé sur le même bison qui a rag quit après un come back de ma part. Le tout en casual  ::|:

----------


## Rom1

Bilan : du lag par intermittence avec Zalt (sorry bro, toute manière tu me violentais  ::ninja:: ) et nickel chrome avec Erkin. Pas d'erreur 4002.

----------


## Minouche

Salut,

Quelques rounds, ya du monde pour l'heure qui vient ?

----------


## Mjoln

> Soirée super sympa avec thy et mjoln, on s'est vraiment bien marré


Hehe  ::):  je pense qu'on pousse le jeu dans ses derniers retranchements. On fait des trucs que personne n'a jamais vu  ::ninja::

----------


## Mr Thy

Les punitions optimales sur un pif CA de Dhalsim, des trucs de ouf.

----------


## Mjoln

Ouai, et c'est pas fini. J'ai train cet aprem. Il se pourrait bien que j'ai un... boxeur ! Wèp !  :Cigare:

----------


## Mr Thy

Je l'attend de "pied" ferme...

----------


## Mjoln



----------


## Mr Thy



----------


## Wahou

Après avoir test Akuma je me suis remis à Sim, mon avis sur le Sim S2:
- -1f sur 4 coups qui permettent de poke ou d'anti air (du coup ça fait des anti airs aussi rapides que la moyenne des persos et ça permet de bourrer les normaux...)
- TP pas invincible aux choppes
- CA pas invincible aux choppes (Dhalsim n'a même plus un pif full barre qui ne touchait que high...)
- plus de IOH avec Hp sur 75% des possibilités (les punishs sont réduits, ainsi que le contrôle aérien qu'il soit défensif ou offensif)
- les links avec bas HP qui sont soit plus durs soit plus possibles
- j'ai aussi vu plein de instants air gale whiffer sur des persos accroupis donc ils ont peut être changé la hit box sans le dire...du coup tu manges à mort alors que t'es en phase de pressing

Merci Capcom pour cette MàJ pleine de bon sens, Dhalsim qui trustait tous les tournois et qui inondait le net va enfin pouvoir reprendre sa vraie place. La plupart des pros players se plaignent d'ailleurs qu'ils aient buff un Dhalsim du poke qui n'a aucun intérêt en nerfant les aspects rush down qui sont les seuls intéressants. Le perso est encore moins compétitif et nettement moins fun à jouer.
Voilà qui donne sérieusement envie d'arrêter le jeu...

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Arf...perso je suis blasé du jeu moi, je m'y ennuie de plus en plus .

Sinon un truc qui m'arrive pas mal avec Gouki tiens !

----------


## yodaxy

> Arf...perso je suis blasé du jeu moi, je m'y ennuie de plus en plus .


Pas grave, viens on va faire du Street Alpha II sur SNES  ::lol::

----------


## Yoggsothoth

:^_^:

----------


## Kamikaze

> Après avoir test Akuma je me suis remis à Sim, mon avis sur le Sim S2:
> - -1f sur 4 coups qui permettent de poke ou d'anti air (du coup ça fait des anti airs aussi rapides que la moyenne des persos et ça permet de bourrer les normaux...)
> - TP pas invincible aux choppes
> - CA pas invincible aux choppes (Dhalsim n'a même plus un pif full barre qui ne touchait que high...)
> - plus de IOH avec Hp sur 75% des possibilités (les punishs sont réduits, ainsi que le contrôle aérien qu'il soit défensif ou offensif)
> - les links avec bas HP qui sont soit plus durs soit plus possibles
> - j'ai aussi vu plein de instants air gale whiffer sur des persos accroupis donc ils ont peut être changé la hit box sans le dire...du coup tu manges à mort alors que t'es en phase de pressing
> 
> Merci Capcom pour cette MàJ pleine de bon sens, Dhalsim qui trustait tous les tournois et qui inondait le net va enfin pouvoir reprendre sa vraie place. La plupart des pros players se plaignent d'ailleurs qu'ils aient buff un Dhalsim du poke qui n'a aucun intérêt en nerfant les aspects rush down qui sont les seuls intéressants. Le perso est encore moins compétitif et nettement moins fun à jouer.
> Voilà qui donne sérieusement envie d'arrêter le jeu...


Y'a F.Champ qu'a gagné un gros tournoi récemment (Genesis 4) j'ai pas encore mis la main sur les matchs mais je pense que ça peut être intéressant à voir

----------


## Kamikaze

Ah j'ai trouvé un truc:

1. PG|Filipino Champ (Dhalsim)
2. SD|Pnoy (M. Bison, Necalli)
3. RN|Alex Myers (Cammy)
4. ROG|Kelvin Jeon (Urien, R. Mika)
5. RB|Snake Eyez (Akuma)
5. Circa|LPN (Urien, Alex)
7. Brass (Guile, Zangief)
7. PR Balrog (Balrog)

9. ApologyMan (Rashid)
9. DNL|Chris Tatarian (Ken)
9. Nick Tanella (Necalli)
9. Commander Jesse (Dhalsim)
13. General Azad (M. Bison)
13. WFX|XSK Samurai (Ryu, Akuma)
13. pH|James (Akuma, Ken)
13. BJ Unchained (Necalli)

Et les archives

https://www.twitch.tv/teamsp00ky/videos/all

----------


## Wahou

Ok Kami je vais regarder ça. Jusqu'à présent tous les Sims que j'ai vu faisaient des trucs en moins et pas en plus... En fait ce qui m'énerve surtout c'est le discours "on va upper les low tiers" et ce qu'il y a derrière. Promis j'en parle plus et vous reverrez ma barbe plus joviale la prochaine fois.
En attendant FT10 avec le pleutre qui est l'auteur de ce topic et manque de respect à une sagesse yogi déjà bien entamée.

----------


## Mjoln

> En attendant FT10 avec le pleutre qui est l'auteur de ce topic et manque de respect à une sagesse yogi déjà bien entamée.




Gné ?!

----------


## Kamikaze

Haha je comprenais pas mais je pense qu'il parle du titre du topic (qui était là avant qu'il vienne faire la pleureuse  ::ninja:: )

----------


## Mr Thy

T'inquiète, le sel passera.

----------


## Mjoln

> Haha je comprenais pas mais je pense qu'il parle du titre du topic (*qui était là avant qu'il vienne faire la pleureuse* )


Mais grave !  :haha:

----------


## von_yaourt

Bon, après 40 heures de jeu, je peux le dire, tous les a priori positifs que j'avais pour SFV se sont envolés. Sans même revenir sur les soucis techniques (j'ai dû passer deux heures dans les chargements), artistiques (que c'est moche et mal animé, putain), ou le modèle économique scandaleux (j'ai fini tous les modes de jeu "faciles", tous les challenges sauf ceux de Fang j'ai fait un mois de daily challenges, ou plutôt de "weekly challenges", et j'ai encore deux personnages à débloquer, avec pour seules ressources un mode survie chiant et aléatoire, ou un mode multijoueurs qui prend mille ans à se lancer et qui ne fournit de FM que pour une victoire... donc j'esquive le ranked à jamais), il y a un truc dont je pensais qu'il allait à peu près, c'est le gameplay. Et bien non.

Hormis certaines mécaniques que je trouve bien pensées et agréables à utiliser (le V-trigger est une excellente idée, son utilisation en tant que cancel me rappelant les bonnes heures de Blazblue), le jeu a un double problème absolument énorme : trop de pushback, aucun mix-up à l'overhead. 

C'est impossible de faire quoi que ce soit de structuré en pressing  (hormis avec Juri), au bout de deux ou trois coups tous les lights sont hors de portée, et l'adversaire peut au choix recréer l'espace ou balancer un poke au hasard. Le zoning ne sert quasiment à rien vu que tous les persos peuvent l'ignorer voire le contrer (sauf celui de Guile, bien sûr). Dans l'absolu ce ne serait pas grave, ce serait un choix de design conscient si ça ne se couplait pas avec une absence totale de mix-up décent. Il n'y a aucune raison de ne pas mettre sa garde basse dans ce jeu, les sauts comme les overheads sont grillés à cent kilomètres (malgré le lag), et le seul truc qui peut ouvrir c'est une choppe, ou bien sûr un poke quand on gère mal l'espace. Et du coup le jeu se résume à ça : choppe ou pas choppe, trop près ou trop loin ? Et malheureusement, il n'y a rien d'autre qui pourrait le rendre intéressant. On se fait gravement chier, avec des persos qui ont un panel de coups très réduit et des situations toujours similaires. 

Et le pire, c'est que ce qui devrait être un jeu ultra épuré avec des mind games assez classiques devient vite une roulette russe à cause de cet ignoble input lag qui, conjugué à des coups ultra rapides, rend la lecture des coups adverses rapides impossible, vu que le temps que l'on y réagisse ils ont déjà frappé. Alors ils ont rendu l'exécution plus simple et les confirms faciles, histoire d'être sûrs que ça ne se sente pas trop quand y connaît pas grand chose, que les néophytes puissent s'amuser. Mais quand on a l'habitude d'un jeu qui n'est pas codé avec le cul, la sensation est à la limite du supportable. Au final il n'y a aucune défense possible dans ce jeu, et alors que je me demandais pourquoi les top players attaquaient comme des forcenés en spammant les pokes à mi-distance, j'ai maintenant la certitude que c'est parce que c'est ce qu'il y a de plus efficace à faire : poke > confirm > knockdown > choppe ou pas choppe > on recommence. 

Voilà voilà. Je voyais de l'extérieur SFV comme un jeu tourné vers les fondamentaux, mais c'est surtout un jeu orienté vers les mind games à la con. Heureusement que le jeu est marrant en casual, tu peux faire des combos mid-life avec Urien avec un quart d'heure d'entraînement.

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Suis totalement d'accord !
Du coup je  résume pour les flemmards  ::ninja::

----------


## Mr Thy

Rah, faut-il que pour une fois il y a un assez gros tournoi Street a Bruxelles (avec Luffy, Crimson, CCL, Will2pac, ...), ça tombe le jour de la fête des 60 ans de ma mère...

Jeu de merde  ::|:

----------


## Kamikaze

_Les avis à l'emporte pièce_ ®




> Bon, après 40 heures de jeu


Propre




> Hormis certaines mécaniques que je trouve bien pensées et agréables à utiliser (le V-trigger est une excellente idée, son utilisation en tant que cancel me rappelant les bonnes heures de Blazblue), le jeu a un double problème absolument énorme : trop de pushback, aucun mix-up à l'overhead.


Tu connais pas les bonnes blockstrings, je vois pas l'intérêt des mix up à l'overhead en terme de gameplay si c'est un autre 50/50, et il y en a dans SFV, ça permet d'encaisser la grey life, de combo (Balrog, Ken, Urien, Necalli, Ibuki), d'instant overhead (Fang, Sim), ou de punir la garde basse à l'ancienne.




> C'est impossible de faire quoi que ce soit de structuré en pressing  (hormis avec Juri), au bout de deux ou trois coups tous les lights sont hors de portée, et l'adversaire peut au choix recréer l'espace ou balancer un poke au hasard.


Non, tu connais clairement pas les blockstrings, tu connais pas les pressings, faut utiliser les coups light, moyen, fort et même les spéciaux pour faire de bonnes blockstring.




> Le zoning ne sert quasiment à rien vu que tous les persos peuvent l'ignorer voire le contrer (sauf celui de Guile, bien sûr).


Ah bon, tu contres le zoning de Vega, Birdie, Necalli, Dhalsim, Fang, Rashid comment exactement? Le Zoning crée un énorme pool de grey life, tu peux pas l'ignorer, tous les persos peuvent zoner proprement.




> Dans l'absolu ce ne serait pas grave, ce serait un choix de design conscient si ça ne se couplait pas avec une absence totale de mix-up décent.


_"Et le pire, c'est que ce qui devrait être un jeu ultra épuré avec des mind games assez classiques devient vite une roulette russe"_ 

Faut être cohérent. Tu connais pas les blockstrings, tu connais pas les pressings. Grey life.




> Il n'y a aucune raison de ne pas mettre sa garde basse dans ce jeu, les sauts comme les overheads sont grillés à cent kilomètres (malgré le lag), et le seul truc qui peut ouvrir c'est une choppe


_"trop de pushback"_ 




> Au final il n'y a aucune défense possible dans ce jeu


_"devient vite une roulette russe"_ 
Faut être cohérent, tu connais pas les blockstrings, la garde basse permet de plus longues blockstring.




> Et du coup le jeu se résume à ça : choppe ou pas choppe, trop près ou trop loin ? Et malheureusement, il n'y a rien d'autre qui pourrait le rendre intéressant. On se fait gravement chier, avec des persos qui ont un panel de coups très réduit et des situations toujours similaires.


_"trop de pushback"_

Faut être cohérent, tu connais pas les pressing, grey life, 40 heures de jeu, y'a essentiellement du neutral dans le jeu donc les situations sont variées. Y'a 6 boutons, des commands move, un v-trigger, v-skill, des spéciaux, je vois pas d'où le panel de coups est réduit. Y'a pas de setplay gratuit. Trop près ou trop loin c'est un peu une des bases de l'ambiguité dans l'attaque (tu whiff, je tapes, cf la vidéo de Jukebox).




> Et le pire, c'est que ce qui devrait être un jeu ultra épuré avec des mind games assez classiques devient vite une roulette russe à cause de cet ignoble input lag qui, conjugué à des coups ultra rapides, rend la lecture des coups adverses rapides impossible, vu que le temps que l'on y réagisse ils ont déjà frappé.


Tu sais pas whiff punish, t'as pas compris le neutral.







> Alors ils ont rendu l'exécution plus simple et les confirms faciles, histoire d'être sûrs que ça ne se sente pas trop quand y connaît pas grand chose, que les néophytes puissent s'amuser. Mais quand on a l'habitude d'un jeu qui n'est pas codé avec le cul, la sensation est à la limite du supportable. Au final il n'y a aucune défense possible dans ce jeu, et alors que je me demandais pourquoi les top players attaquaient comme des forcenés en spammant les pokes à mi-distance, j'ai maintenant la certitude que c'est parce que c'est ce qu'il y a de plus efficace à faire : poke > confirm > knockdown > choppe ou pas choppe > on recommence.


Y'a absolument aucun poke qui se confirm en knockdown (sauf rare cas avec des ressources), y'a absolument aucun knockdown qui permet de mix-up avec la choppe sauf dans le coin car relevée rapide. C'est totalement faux.

Je veux bien la liste de tous les pokes qui se confirment en knockdown et de tous les knockdowns qui permettent un mix-up choppe.

----------


## von_yaourt

Je crois que la moitié des trucs que tu m'as répondu n'a soit aucun sens, soit tape à côté de mon propos.  :^_^: 

Ah oui, pardon, j'oubliais qu'on avait pas la même définition du zoning. Le zoning dans mon jargon, ce sont des projectiles, ou au moins des coups avec une très grande portée (Dhalsim, en gros). Vega par exemple, il ne zone pas vraiment. Et comme tu me le disais toi-même, le jeu de projectiles est pas franchement déterminant dans ce jeu (sauf quand tu t'appelles Guile), et a beaucoup de contres faciles. Mais c'est loin d'être mon grief principal contre le jeu, c'est juste un des nombreux pans super pauvres du jeu.

Et stop la mauvaise foi Kami, y a aucune blockstring de plus de quatre coups (en dehors de Juri ?) dans ce jeu. Je regarde aussi volontiers le haut niveau que les autres canards ici, et s'il y a bien une constante dans ce jeu, c'est le pressing est extrêmement court. Et le vrai problème c'est que ça amène au seul mix-up du jeu, à savoir l'anticipation de la choppe. Et je dis bien anticipation parce que c'est impossible d'y réagir à cause de l'input lag, c'est simplement de la répétition de situations connues qui pousse à déchopper en prévision. D'où le côté mind-game aléatoire à la con, qui est techniquement inévitable et devient le point central d'un jeu qui est pourtant censé se jouer sur le spacing.

Et les overheads c'est cool tu sais. C'est bien, ça permet d'ouvrir les gardes, d'empêcher l'adversaire de rester accroupi toute sa vie. Y en a dans les bons jeux, je t'assure. Des overheads pratiques, même. Le fait que tu n'en vois pas l'intérêt est tout de même assez inquiétant.  ::ninja:: 

Et à moins que ta notion de poke diffère également de la mienne, oui, il y a des confirms dessus, même si ce n'est évidemment pas la norme en début de round selon les persos (mais Cammy avec son bas MK peut confirmer par un knockdown, par exemple). Que ce soit avec des ressources, des spéciaux qui vont loin ou juste une balayette, ça amène soit à un knockdown soit à une situation de pressing, donc au retour du mind-game de la choppe à très court terme. 

Ensuite te vexe pas hein, je sais qu'on a clairement pas les mêmes goûts en matière de jeu de baston, mais SFV fait quand même super mal son travail de jeu de baston sur bien des points. Les intentions du jeu sont bonnes, je trouve toujours les bases et les mécaniques bien pensées, mais en pratique le jeu est super brouillon. Je viens d'un style où les pressings sont longs, les mix-up à l'overhead très forts (parfois trop) et où on peut réagir aux choppes dans les bons jeux mais où le set-play est parfois démentiellement fort avec des situations où il faut deviner ce qui t'arrive dessus, et pourtant les bons joueurs se font deux fois moins ouvrir par des situations de pur 50/50, hormis quand le perso est designé autour de ce genre de choses. 

En bref, quand tu joues à un Street, tu t'attends à te faire battre parce que le mec en face gère mieux l'espace que toi, pas parce qu'il a mis la choppe dans tes frames de lag.  ::P:

----------


## Kamikaze

C'est simplement faux ce que tu dis y'a pas de vexation, après je comprends qu'on aime pas le jeu mais vu que j'aime bien le gameplay je rétablis un peu la vérité.

Bas MK de Cammy ne se confirm pas en knockdown, c'est un hard read si tu le cancel par spiral (complètement unsafe et tu peux pas réagir au bas MK et mettre spiral) et c'est un soft knockdown. Je répète y'a aucun knockdown en confirm de poke et y'a aucun mix up de choppe post knockdown sauf dans le coin.

Pour le zoning même avec ta définition ça reste valable pour beaucoup de persos dont ceux que j'ai cité (Birdie, Dhalsim, Fang, Rashid, Necalli, Ken peut très bien zoner au projo aussi, zonique classique de SF2, c'est pas exhaustif). Vega peut zoner au v-skill et au avant HP si tu veux en arriver à ces distances.

Tu parles de choppe tout le temps mais par design y'a peu de situations dans le jeu (y'en a 2, et dans le coin) où tu peux chopper, notamment du fait du pushback que tu évoques, seuls CERTAINS rares lights permettent de choppe en mix-up et derrière la choppe tu ne peux jamais remettre un mix up de choppe.

Les balayettes sont hyper négatives pour une bonne raison, c'est dur de knockdown en neutral, y'a aucune balayette en combo.

Et pour les blockstrings oui y'a des blockstring de plus de 4 coups c'est simplement que t'as pas compris le jeu. Y'a pas de backdash invincible donc la notion de blockstring n'est pas purement une string débile ou c'est 50/50 justement, c'est des strings qui démarrent en light, continue en moyen et arrivent en quasi neutral game où tu ne peux pas vraiment presser de bouton en défense sous peine de manger crush counter ou whiff punish.

Après si on la joue au sens strict y'a absolument aucune blockstring dans le jeu mis à part st.LP st.LP de certains perso.

Si tu penses que y'a pas de pressing va jouer contre Fang, Bison, Boxer, Rashid, Vega, Necalli, Nash, Cammy, Laura... Tu vas manger counter hit toute la journée 50% de vie en grey life sur le moindre hit et 3 ou 4 overhead par match en plus de te faire pousser au coin si tu restes accroupi. Faut défendre en neutral activement.

Et le neutral c'est simplement l'état du jeu le plus riche de n'importe quel jeu de combat mais bon si on est pas d'accord là dessus c'est qu'on a pas du tout la même vision des jeux.

Et les pressings courts franchement faut qu'on fasse des matchs, je vais te presser à l'infini. Tu parles de rester accroupi mais un des grands aspects du jeu c'est de confirm que le mec est accroupi pour allonger les blockstring considérablement.

Tu connais simplement pas le jeu, vraiment. Si tu restes accroupi tu peux souvent manger un deuxième medium en blockstring qui amène vers un coup fort puis éventuellement un spécial ou autre. Si tu réagis pas le mec peut re dasher en avant et represser pour cumuler la grey life.

Tu me parles d'overhead pratique mais tu veux pas qu'on puisse y réagir tu disais (50/50 du coup?), faut savoir, les overheads de SFV sont très fair et on beaucoup d'utilité.

Enfin ça me parait complètement incohérent ce que tu dis, SFV c'est LE jeu avec le moins de 50/50. Y'a juste la choppe dans le coin et encore, c'est très facile à contrer car tu n'as que deux spots pour chopper, directement sur la relevée dans le coin (même pas pour tous les persos) et après un light (souvent à faire debout) dans le coin. La choppe est 5 frame dans le jeu en plus, donc ça limite encore les possibilités.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Genre t'es en train de te plaindre d'un jeu ou la choppe est nerf en dégâts, choppe uniquement collée à l'adversaire, sort en 5 frames et ne donne même pas un hardknockdown, ni aucun setplay. 'Fin vraiment dire que SFV c'est du 50/50 débile à cause de la choppe ça a juste aucun sens. Et y'a aucune OS de choppe, donc si tu choppes tu whiff l'anim de choppe.

"Y'a pas de pressings"

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nZqXv23N1Bs

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JuTt933wkKY

Ah bah j'avais fait un passage à ce sujet (les pressings) justement. Bon c'est avec Juri mais ça marche avec n'importe quel perso ce concept. Et y'a bien sûr d'autres chose à dire mais bon, faut que je fasse une autre vidz' qui répond plus point par point à ce que tu dis

https://youtu.be/KzzuE9rDqvk?t=27m54s

----------


## Wahou

Je vois que ma culture de sel prend bien. Il va falloir organiser une Topangcoin 2017 pour affiner tout ça.

----------


## Kamikaze

Parfait, merci de t'être proposé pour l'organisation en 2017 Wahou. Nous comptons sur toi

----------


## Mjoln

Pardon, mais j'ai quelque fois l'impression que tu t'entetes à vouloir trouver du Blazblue dans Street, Yaourt, mais c'était pas la peine de s'insquinter 40 heures pour s'apercevoir qu'il y en a pas...

Sinon, je suis chaud bouillant pour la topancoin !

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

Salut à vous les spécialistes, je reviens vous demander quelques conseils (prenez une grande respiration…) :

1. Ce stick est-il un bon produit et pourrait-il valoir le coup à ce prix ? Est-il compatible PC (Windows 10) ou non ?  ::huh:: 
2. On m'a recommandé chaudement un Qanba Q1 Sanwa ainsi qu'un Q4 (un peu au-delà de mon budget initial, mais bon… anniversaire toussa…). Y a-t-il moyen de trouver ces produits en France hormis chez Smallcab, ou sont-ils le seul distributeur ? Je vois que même Amazon indique presque tous leurs produits en rupture… Pas de soldes sur ces produits…  :Emo: 
3. Y a-t-il une différence fondamentale de qualité entre un stick Hori RAP et un Qanba RAF ?
4. Quelles sont les différences entre les switchs/sticks Sanwa et Seimitsu ? En termes de bruit, en particulier ?

Désolé pour le pavé, mais j'aimerais me faire plaisir, mais je suis du genre à tout étudier avant d'ouvrir les cordons de la bourse.  ::P: 
*
Edit :* question subsidiaire : le site www.qanbashop.com ne s'adresse qu'aux revendeurs, non ?  ::huh::

----------


## Zaltman

Beaucoups d'incompréhension là  (je ne jettte pas la pierre; perso je ne pane pas grand chose aux air-dasher).

Mais bon ayant pour main un perso qui a de fait 2-3 alternative à la garde et qui te met mid barre sur un overhead je tombe un peu des nues.

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

> Salut à vous les spécialistes, je reviens vous demander quelques conseils (prenez une grande respiration…) :…


J'ai replacé mes questions dans la discussion adéquate, je ne veux pas polluer celle-ci, et je suis le premier à râler quand les Canards n'utilisent pas les discussions ad hoc.  ::siffle::

----------


## Supergounou

Moi je suis d'accord avec von_yaourt en ce qui concerne les choppes, c'est l'enfer ce truc dans le jeu. Voilà, c'était ma grande contribution au débat  ::ninja::

----------


## LeChameauFou

> Ah oui, pardon, j'oubliais qu'on avait pas la même définition du zoning. Le zoning dans mon jargon, ce sont des projectiles, ou au moins des coups avec une très grande portée (Dhalsim, en gros). Vega par exemple, il ne zone pas vraiment.


Quand je jouais un peu Karin, j'essayais de garder l'adversaire à certains distance avec son mk. C'est du zoning ou pas ? Enfin je veux dire, il n'y a pas besoin d'être de l'autre côté de l'écran pour considéré que c'est du zoning non ? Vu que Karin son meilleur anti air est un EX, autant gérer mi-distance. Bref


Autre question : Blockstring ? C'est quoi ?
Merci d'avance pour ... l'organisation de la topang'


Pour les choppes, je commence à jouer Mika donc quand je fais Bas hp et si l'adversaire n'a pas bouger je fais une de ses deux choppes spé'. Sinon j'avoue que les choppes normales sont bien plus difficiles à entrer que SF4 mais bon dans SF2 il me semble que c'était pas abusé non plus.

----------


## Seb Ryu 84

> Et y'a bien sûr d'autres chose à dire mais bon, faut que je fasse une autre vidz' qui répond plus point par point à ce que tu dis


Ah oui! Une vidéo sur tout ça serait trop cool! Ou alors une session entre vous deux pour voir en live les arguments de chacun et enregistrée en VOD avec commentaires  ::wub::

----------


## yodaxy

> Moi je suis d'accord avec von_yaourt en ce qui concerne les choppes, c'est l'enfer ce truc dans le jeu. Voilà, c'était ma grande contribution au débat


Je suis d'accord avec Gounou !  ::ninja:: 

Par contre von_yaourt, tu exagères légèrement quand tu dis que SF V est moche et mal animé. C'est le jeu de baston le mieux animé qui existe, je trouve, les animations sont vraiment classes, pour tous les persos, on est loin du balais dans le cul de Street 4/KOF XIV ou des animations hachées de Blazblue/GG Sign/Revelator. Graphiquement la DA peut rebuter, mais le jeu reste très beau, avec un éclairage vraiment classieux (merci l'UE4).

----------


## Zerger

Petit bémol quand même pour les écrans de chargement avec la chaine de Birdie qui lui passe dans la joue par ex  ::ninja:: 

Ou quand Mika s'assoie en fin de match et que son bassin se décale, lui donnant l'impression d'avoir un énorme zgeg  ::P:

----------


## Seb Ryu 84

> Pardon, mais j'ai quelque fois l'impression que tu t'entetes à vouloir trouver du Blazblue dans Street, Yaourt, mais c'était pas la peine de s'insquinter 40 heures pour s'apercevoir qu'il y en a pas...
> 
> Sinon, je suis chaud bouillant pour la topancoin !


Moi aussi je suis top chaud bouillant pour la topangcoin! Merci Wahou!

----------


## Kamikaze

Merci Wahou

----------


## Mr Thy

> Moi je suis d'accord avec von_yaourt en ce qui concerne les choppes, c'est l'enfer ce truc dans le jeu. Voilà, c'était ma grande contribution au débat


Vu que je faisais un tas de tick throw dans le 4, ça reste kif kif pour moi. La seule différence c'est qu'il n'y a plus la fameuse OS bas lk/déchope, donc il faut plus lire le jeu maintenant.

Et honnêtement, tu prends généralement nettement plus cher si tu te fais carotter la déchope.

Et Lechameau, un blockstring c'est une séquence de coups en garde qui est safe. Y a pas mal de ces séquences qui ont souvent quand même un petit trou, mais qui est difficilement punissable en pratique. Genre une Cammy qui fait son bas mp bas mp bas mk (et spiral arrow apres).
C'est un truc à confirmer au possible. Tu mets ta pression, si tu touches tu continues ton combo, si tu tapes en garde, un blockstring, pour rester safe.

C'est juste une question de frame data.

----------


## Supergounou

> Et honnêtement, tu prends généralement nettement plus cher si tu te fais carotter la déchope.


Clairement, c'est pour ça que je ne déchoppe jamais  ::ninja::

----------


## Wahou

Vous êtes des saloperies... mais comme je vous aime, je vais le faire. Que ce soit dit : l'esprit confraternel yogi flottera sur cette édition 2017 !  ::lol:: 
Simplement, je n'ai pas (toujours) beaucoup de temps, et comme celui que j'ai je le joue, on ne se plaindre pas de petits retards de màj sur le tableau (une édition moins rigoureuse en somme  ::siffle:: ). On peut déjà fixer une ouverture dans un bon mois, ça laisse le temps à tous de s'inscrire et de discuter la forme du tournoi (quelque chose me dit qu'on sera plus que l'année passée).
La foire est donc ouverte :
1/ Pour le qui : inscription ouverte à tous (même les joueurs de Bison, oui...) par mp ou directement sur le topac (je ferai des recensements le week-end). J'inscris d'office Von yaourt et Tyler ça va sans dire.
2/ Pour le quoi : on suit le principe de l'édition 2016 (pools puis éliminations avec looser bracket) ou vous voulez changer des trucs ?
A vos marques !

----------


## Le Dahu

J'ai rencontré un jeune plein de promesse cette après-midi  :Cigare:  

 



Spoiler Alert! 


Bon j'ai pris deux perfecte ensuite

 ::ninja::

----------


## Mr Thy

> 1/ Pour le qui : inscription ouverte à tous (même les joueurs de Bison, oui...) par mp ou directement sur le topac (je ferai des recensements le week-end).


Sans moi.

----------


## von_yaourt

Je te suis mieux sur ton dernier message Kami, par contre il y a un point sur lequel je suis en désaccord fondamental : la survenance de vrais pressings. La vidéo de Fang que tu as postée montre bien ce que je veux dire, en dehors du coin mettre trois coups dans la garde crée tellement d'espace que ça permet à l'adversaire de tenter un truc pour contrer le jeu de celui qui vient de presser, ou de reculer pour essayer de reprendre l'avantage en neutral. Je trouve cette création de distances beaucoup trop artificielle et forcée, et elle amène vite à des situations de ce que les anglophones appellent le "commitment" où tu prends une décision qui va dans le sens du jeu mais qui n'a pas à voir avec la réaction de ton adversaire (que tu tentes d'anticiper). C'est l'inverse de l'échange entre joueurs que tu recherches tant, je trouve, c'est un mind-game automatique que je trouve beaucoup trop fréquent. 

Et pour le coup, une fois que tu as ouvert la garde, oui, tu te mets dans une situation où tu peux presser et emmener l'adversaire dans le coin, heureusement. Le joueur de Fang le fait très bien, et on voit qu'une fois dans le coin l'adversaire est forcé de prendre une décision d'anticipation, entre sauter pour éviter une choppe ou casser un cross-up, frapper pour anticiper un truc au cas où, ou bien attendre sagement en essayant de timer une déchoppe quand l'adversaire s'approche. Les options défensives sont inexistantes ou très risquées, et ce désavantage tellement violent n'est le résultat que des errements techniques du jeu.




> Pardon, mais j'ai quelque fois l'impression que tu t'entetes à vouloir trouver du Blazblue dans Street, Yaourt, mais c'était pas la peine de s'insquinter 40 heures pour s'apercevoir qu'il y en a pas...


Non justement, je cherche un truc très différent, je joue encore à Blazblue (dont la dernière version a des défauts très dérangeants qui me poussent à chercher un jeu avec moins de hasard). Et Street V me conviendrait tout à fait s'il n'y avait pas ces 1,5/2 frames d'input lag en trop qui empêchent de réagir proprement aux mouvements adverses et qu'un pushback moins violent permettait de gérer l'espace de manière analogue à tous les autres jeux de combat. En fait le pushback de Street IV avec les mécaniques du V, ce serait parfait.

----------


## Rom1

@Le_Dahu : Il piffe toujours au le DP à la relevée alors...

----------


## Kamikaze

Haha bien joué Dahu tu vois quand je parlais de niveau top player dans un post précédent j'étais pas loin du compte.

----------


## Wahou

Dahu rule'ze world !




> Sans moi.




Promis je le mets pas dans ta poule Thy, allez viens...

----------


## KyouLeMalpropre

Je suis chaud pour taper du beau monde Wahou, je participe avec joie !

----------


## SquiZz

Je suis partant pour me faire défoncer une nouvelle fois sur la Topangcoin !




> Je trouve cette création de distances beaucoup trop artificielle et forcée, et elle amène vite à des situations de ce que les anglophones appellent le "commitment" où tu prends une décision qui va dans le sens du jeu mais qui n'a pas à voir avec la réaction de ton adversaire (que tu tentes d'anticiper)


Le commitment (engagement en fr) est bien un aspect recherche sur SF5 : minimiser les séquences de blockstring avec plein de light sans risque, priorité aux coup light<médiums <heavy. 
Le but étant d'augmenter la prise de risque pour ouvrir la garde.
De plus les combos ne sont pas trop long et conduisent à un knowdown qui limite aussi les okizeme.

On obtient l'effet prévu, une ouverture est plus risqué (ou plutôt il faut "piéger" l'adversaire) que sur sf4, les combos font mal en peu de coups, et on repart sur une situation moins garanti que sur SF4 à la relevée. 
Moi je suis d'accord avec tout cette évolution par rapport à SF4 ou blazblue.

----------


## Zaltman

Chaud pour la topancoin!  ::):

----------


## Seb Ryu 84

> Vous êtes des saloperies... mais comme je vous aime, je vais le faire. Que ce soit dit : l'esprit confraternel yogi flottera sur cette édition 2017 ! 
> Simplement, je n'ai pas (toujours) beaucoup de temps, et comme celui que j'ai je le joue, on ne se plaindre pas de petits retards de màj sur le tableau (une édition moins rigoureuse en somme ). On peut déjà fixer une ouverture dans un bon mois, ça laisse le temps à tous de s'inscrire et de discuter la forme du tournoi (quelque chose me dit qu'on sera plus que l'année passée).
> La foire est donc ouverte :
> 1/ Pour le qui : inscription ouverte à tous (même les joueurs de Bison, oui...) par mp ou directement sur le topac (je ferai des recensements le week-end). J'inscris d'office Von yaourt et Tyler ça va sans dire.
> 2/ Pour le quoi : on suit le principe de l'édition 2016 (pools puis éliminations avec looser bracket) ou vous voulez changer des trucs ?
> A vos marques !


J'en suis!

T'en fais pas! On sait ce que c'est. Ce n'est pour rien qu'on ne s'en charge pas  :;): 

Pour les questions levées:

1) Ouvert à tous. Par contre si le nombre de place est limitée et vu mon faible niveau  ::unsure:: , je suis ok pour ne retenir que les meilleurs pour le show  ::ninja:: 
2) Ca avait l'air cool yes!

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Kami, la prochaine Kakutop devrait avoir quelques slots ouverts online! Tu le tenterai?

Idem pour Wahou/Dahu?

----------


## Mjoln

> 1/ Pour le qui : inscription ouverte à tous (même les joueurs de Bison, oui...) par mp ou directement sur le topac (je ferai des recensements le week-end). J'inscris d'office Von yaourt et Tyler ça va sans dire.


I'm in !  :Mario: 




> J'ai rencontré un jeune plein de promesse cette après-midi  
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/0b9...b5539a5fbe.jpg http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/a7f...908a93665c.jpg


Ouaaaaw  :Mellow2: 





> Sans moi.


What ?  ::o:

----------


## Rom1

J'en suis aussi...si personne ne joue Zangief/Sim/Bison/Ken/Karin/Necalli/Chun/Urien/Alex.

----------


## Vorshakaar

> Inscription ouverte à tous.


Je peux pas, je suis bronze  ::ninja::  .

Et y'a que Juri et Karin que je sais encore jouer.

----------


## Mr Thy

> Promis je le mets pas dans ta poule Thy, allez viens...





> What ?


Franchement je m'en moque de qui serais dans ma poule.

Mais février-juin c'est typiquement une période où je suis très occupé professionellemnt. Donc j'aurais pas le temps.
Et puis, je pense calmer un peu SFV pour le moment.

Pour faire honneur au titre du topic : c'est pas un secret que je suis pas trop fan des changements S2 pour mon perso.
Déjà que, bien que c'était le perso qui me faisait le moins chier dans le jeu, je le sentais pas à 100% Bison. Et maintenant encore moins (ouais je sais, 3f gnagna, buff ici, buff la, tralala, m'en fous, je m'amuse plus autant avec le perso, et comme je disais Bison est encore le perso qui me va le plus). Et genre passer 1 heure en training pour 4-5 match online au grand max, ça commence tout doux à me gaver.

Donc ouais, je serai encore prêt pour faire des "petites" parties entre canards, mais je jouerai moins au jeu en totalité.

----------


## Kamikaze

Chaud.

Et Thy est un dégonflé

----------


## Minouche

Vous prenez les sacs aussi ? :Emo:

----------


## Kamikaze

Sacs recyclables

----------


## Supergounou

Je pense que je serais motivé aussi, même si je dois accumuler 3h max sur la saison 2. Mais c'est toujours un plaisir de ressentir un peu de la pression des compet'.  ::):

----------


## Minouche

[IMG][/IMG]

C'est bon alors. J'en suis ! :B):

----------


## Kamikaze

> Je pense que je serais motivé aussi, même si je dois accumuler 3h max sur la saison 2.


Toujours au top sur les excuses de sac en tout cas, c'est bien de te voir en forme  ::ninja:: 

Moi j'ai un peu oublié comment on fait la boule de feu et le coup de pied qui tourne depuis que je joue à Guilty et Blazblue mais je participerai quand même

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Je prendrai l'homme élastique il a l'air fort

----------


## Mr Thy

> Et Thy est un dégonflé


Directement les insultes. Les jeunes d'aujourd'hui  ::zzz::

----------


## Kamikaze

> Kami, la prochaine Kakutop devrait avoir quelques slots ouverts online! Tu le tenterai?
> 
> Idem pour Wahou/Dahu?


J'aime pas trop les invitationals c'est à l'encontre de mon éthique de guerrier. Mais p'têt après pas fan des tournois online non plus, c'est souvent mal organisé et pour finir a priori ce sera exclu PS4 et j'ai pas de PS4 pour l'instant.

Sinon je suis chaud pour me ramener à quelques tournois offline cette année comme je disais, d'ailleurs Dahu si t'es chaud un jour pour un tournoi team on fera des étincelles j'pense  :B):

----------


## Supergounou

> Directement les insultes. Les jeunes d'aujourd'hui


C'est "l'éthique du guerrier", tu peux pas test vieux.


Spoiler Alert! 


Cela-dit, la BD est sympa, la fin beaucoup moins.

----------


## Vorshakaar

> Directement les insultes. Les jeunes d'aujourd'hui


Je vais devoir lui redonner une fessé  ::trollface::  .


 ::ninja::

----------


## LeChameauFou

Topang' chaud, après je me fiche du mode de fonctionnement. 
Sinon, je redemande, c'est quoi un blockstring ?

----------


## Supergounou

> Et Lechameau, un blockstring c'est une séquence de coups en garde qui est safe. Y a pas mal de ces séquences qui ont souvent quand même un petit trou, mais qui est difficilement punissable en pratique. Genre une Cammy qui fait son bas mp bas mp bas mk (et spiral arrow apres).
> C'est un truc à confirmer au possible. Tu mets ta pression, si tu touches tu continues ton combo, si tu tapes en garde, un blockstring, pour rester safe.
> 
> C'est juste une question de frame data.

----------


## Kamikaze

Y'a Thy qui t'avait répondu Chameau.

Mais en bref stricto sensu un blockstring c'est un enchainement de coups tels que les coups touchent en garde alors que tu es déjà en train de bloquer (dans un blockstun).

Par exemple Guile fait un sonic boom, tu bloques, mais il te tape alors que tu es encore en train d'encaisser le projectile.

Donc c'est l'équivalent d'un combo mais dans la garde.

Après par extension on dit blockstring pour les enchainements dans la garde adverses qui donnent l'avantage. Par exemple tu mets un coup très positif dans la garde de l'adversaire et tu enchaines avec un coup rapide, c'est frametrap et même si techniquement l'adversaire peut bouger entre les 2 coups on va parler de blockstring alors que c'est un pressing dans la garde.

Dans un blockstring pur tu ne peux même pas mettre de coup invincible, ta seule option c'est v-reversal.

Il n'y a quasiment aucune vraie blockstring dans SFV mis à part les jabs très rapides au corps à corps, sinon il a toujours des petits trous (pas vraiment hyper exploitable comme dans SF4 avec dragon FADC)

----------


## yodaxy

Chaud aussi pour la Topangcoin, même si je vais certainement me faire sortir au 1er match  ::ninja::

----------


## Zerger

Sympa le strip !  ::):

----------


## Mr Thy

> C'est "l'éthique du guerrier", tu peux pas test vieux.


L'étiquette du guerrier?


Passé l'age d'être compétitif moi, perso  :Fouras:

----------


## Kamikaze

Les tiques du guéri haie

- - - Mise à jour - - -

La gloire ou la mort!

----------


## parpaingue

Comptez-moi dans la Topangcoin aussi, dans la poule des nazes avec environ une heure sur la S2 (et 50% de décos du serveur en plein match, merci le service Crapcom). J'ai croisé un Akuma auquel j'ai rien capté et qui m'a paru bien cheap (en plus je peux pas vérifier en training évidemment...).

Je rajouterai: Von_Yaourt, dans mes bras ! J'ai jamais réussi une seule fuckin' déchoppe dans SF5 sans l'avoir anticipée (donc pif de décision), c'est juste infaisable. Et surtout, surtout, le gros problème de ressenti : je trouve que les mécaniques du jeu ne correspondent vraiment pas à ce que je vois à l'écran. Des hitbox de cross-up hallucinantes, un feedback visuel minable avec des gros coups très engagés visuellement qui sont safe (le spiral arrow de Cammy ptain! Même s'il faut se placer correct c'est tellement gratuit!), tiens ça rejoint ma remarque sur Akuma au dessus, Urien-je-spamme-des-normaux-ça-passe et ainsi de suite...
Du coup je continue d'y jouer en casu pour le fun parce que je trouve les mécaniques de base sympa mais je pousserai jamais.

----------


## Kamikaze

C'est strictement impossible de déchopper en réaction dans l'immense majorité des jeux 2D en fait, c'est pas du tout le design du coup, ça punit la passivité, c'est totalement imblocable, tu dois pas laisser l'adversaire à distance de choppe et positif.

Sinon pour le feeback visuel ouais y'a des choix un peu déroutants (relativement compréhensibles parfois), les crossup de street fighter ont toujours été assez bizarres (par opposition aux crossup ou le perso se retourne, comme Garou ou KOF, y'a pas mal de crossup ou tout le perso se retourne), mais ils ont aussi choisi de ne pas étendre la hurtbox des perso vers le pied de devant souvent, et d'autres trucs du genre. 

Mais spiral arrow de Cammy c'est carrément pas safe du tout, si ça touche vraiment très très tard et loin à la limite mais c'est alors bien visible et sûrement négatif quand même.

----------


## parpaingue

Bah y a p'tet l'input lag de chiotte et le lag tout court qui jouent, mais quand je peux pas placer un bas LP après un spiral arrow en garde sans me prendre un bas LP de Cammy (à minima en trade), j’appelle ça safe perso. Dans le même genre quand je me prends un bas mk (plus hadou, la "ryu special") entre deux bas LP ouais je dis que y a pas de blockstrings dans ce jeu et ça impose de connaitre la framedata vu que pas de feedback visuel. Dans le même ordre d'idées j'ai très souvent l'impression qu'un des joueurs (voire les deux) lancent des pokes au pif (bon, pas totalement au pif non plus mais on voit l'idée) et on voit le résultat de qui gagne et continue son offensive. Parce que y a pas trop de défense hors le pif garde/saut/déchoppe/bourrage(bonus scandaleux option dragon au passage).
Mais tout ça n'est pas grave je suis raccord avec le titre du topic  ::): 

Sinon on peut déchoppe en réaction à l'aise dans Blazblue par exemple, même si le simple fait d'être à distance de choppe fait qu'on l'attend et ça aide à réagir. Dans SF5 j'ai beau savoir que je suis à distance, réagir est purement impossible.

----------


## LeChameauFou

merci à tous j'avais pas vu parmi tout les messages.

Donc si je pige bien, en prenant des exemples perso:
.Genre récemment j'ai fais un Juri vs Mika. J'arrivais pas à me sortir de l'enchainement de coup de juri, obligé de garder tout (et à me faire punir of course) donc c'était une situation de blockstring en faveur de Juri ?
.Et si je fais un bas gros poing  dans la garde de l'adversaire + choppe spé, donc je fais un blockstun vu que cela permet de mettre la choppe spé' derrière car l'adversaire n'a pas de le temps de taper ni de sauter. c'est ça ?

----------


## Mr Thy

> Bah y a p'tet l'input lag de chiotte et le lag tout court qui jouent, mais quand je peux pas placer un bas LP après un spiral arrow en garde sans me prendre un bas LP de Cammy (à minima en trade), j’appelle ça safe perso. Dans le même genre quand je me prends un bas mk (plus hadou, la "ryu special") entre deux bas LP ouais je dis que y a pas de blockstrings dans ce jeu et ça impose de connaitre la framedata vu que pas de feedback visuel. Dans le même ordre d'idées j'ai très souvent l'impression qu'un des joueurs (voire les deux) lancent des pokes au pif (bon, pas totalement au pif non plus mais on voit l'idée) et on voit le résultat de qui gagne et continue son offensive. Parce que y a pas trop de défense hors le pif garde/saut/déchoppe/bourrage(bonus scandaleux option dragon au passage).
> Mais tout ça n'est pas grave je suis raccord avec le titre du topic 
> 
> Sinon on peut déchoppe en réaction à l'aise dans Blazblue par exemple, même si le simple fait d'être à distance de choppe fait qu'on l'attend et ça aide à réagir. Dans SF5 j'ai beau savoir que je suis à distance, réagir est purement impossible.


Pourtant le spiral arrow est très punissable (si moi je peux le faire, tout le monde peux le faire). Ce qui peut être déroutant, c'est que certains mouvements ont un blockstun/recover assez long.

Genre, le HK d'Alex est à -4, donc pas safe si il le fait au corps à corps. Mais la plupart des gens (bibi aussi) appuyent généralement trop tôt. Alex te met le coup en garde, il recover après un peu moins d'une demie seconde. Donc toi aussi, t'es en blockstun pendant une éternité, mais toi qui gardais, tu peux bouger après une éternité moins 4 frames. Donc oui, il y a un certain timing à respecter (parce que hein, les gens qui se respectent ne bourrent pas, hein  ::ninja:: ), mais ça tu peux tester en training.

----------


## Mr Thy

> merci à tous j'avais pas vu parmi tout les messages.
> 
> Donc si je pige bien, en prenant des exemples perso:
> .Genre récemment j'ai fais un Juri vs Mika. J'arrivais pas à me sortir de l'enchainement de coup de juri, obligé de garder tout (et à me faire punir of course) donc c'était une situation de blockstring en faveur de Juri ?
> .Et si je fais un bas gros poing  dans la garde de l'adversaire + choppe spé, donc je fais un blockstun vu que cela permet de mettre la choppe spé' derrière car l'adversaire n'a pas de le temps de taper ni de sauter. c'est ça ?


Si tu peux rien mettre dans sa séquence, c'est un blockstring en effet. Si tu peux mettre un truc entre mais tu te fais casser, il y a un frame trap. Y a deux façons de savoir si c'est le cas :
De un, tu lis la frame data et tu regardes ce que les chiffres disent
De deux, tu passes en training, tu enregistre la séquence et tu testes si il y a un truc qui peux punir.

Pour les chopes, faut quand même faire attention. Parce qu'une chope (spé) ne peux pas choper DANS un blockstun (ni hitstun d'ailleurs, à part quelques les chopes CA, et les crush counter). Donc ça donne un choix à l'adversaire. Si il tient haut, il évitera de se faire choper, vu que les préframes de saut sont inchopables. Mais bon, ça se fait casser par tout le reste, donc tu peux pas toujours le faire, c'est trop prévisible. Ca rendrait un choppeur craqué s'il pourrait choper pendant un block stun. Suffit qu'il donne un coup bien positif, paf chope garantie derrière... Je te laisses imaginer ce que ça donne avec la portée d'un SPD lp de Gief...

Mais un bon setup chope c'est de le timer tel que ça chope pratiquement en meaty, et/ou que t'as peu de temps pour réagir. 
Typiquement le bas lp de Gief suivi d'un SPD, faut minder l'adversaire, parce que très dur à réagir si il le fait d'une façon imprévisible.

----------


## KyouLeMalpropre

Enfin, je suis passé Super Gold, oui oui oui que je suis content. 
Je vois au loin, la lumière, le bonheur, le bo jeu.
J'arrive les gars.....j'arrive....



D'ailleurs, déchoper c'est tout simplement de l'anticipation, des situations de jeu qu'on apprend au fur est a mesure, donc si comme yaourt, parpaingue tu n'as que 40 heures de jeu, bah y a pas de miracle faut jouer.
J'en profite pour rebondir sur le poste de ce dernier, un détail me titille, "40 heures de jeu". Franchement c'est trop peu pour les critiques que tu lui portes, et sincèrement tu devrais t'investir a long terme sur le jeu, tu pourrais changer d'avis.
Je veux pas faire le canard arrogant ou orgueilleux, après 150 heures sur le jeu, je commence a en comprendre l'essentiel, et utiliser les outils que le street 5 nous donne, cela dit il suffit de faire des matchs avec Kami ou Le Dahu (gloire a la suisse :Clap: ) pour ce rendre compte qu'on est loin d'avoir assimilé les bases. Bien sur ça na rien de méchant, je respecte le fait que le jeu ne te plaise pas.
Avis très personnel, j'adore la profondeur de ce jeu, du 2 au 5, quoi qu'on en dise.

----------


## von_yaourt

Hé oh, j'ai jamais prétendu maîtriser le jeu, mais y a même pas besoin de dix heures pour l'analyser. Maintenant que je l'ai à peu près en mains et que je sais comment il fonctionne, je comprends ce que je vois quand je regarde des matchs de haut niveau, et je comprends ce qui m'arrive dans mes matchs. Et ce qui m'arrive ce sont des situations auxquelles il est impossible de réagir alors que ce n'était pas ce que je cherchais dans ce jeu, j'ai plein d'autres titres vachement plus marrants et créatifs si je veux me retrouver à piffer mes options, jeux Arcsys en tête. Le spacing et le neutral sont comparables à ce que je recherchais (même si l'input lag les rend bien plus compliqués que ce qu'ils devraient être), mais pas les situations de corps à corps. 

Et du coup, hors de question que je m'investisse sur un jeu qui a des défauts pareils, ce n'est pas une question de niveau de jeu, mais de game design.

----------


## KyouLeMalpropre

Ne le prend pas mal, je n'ais pas dis ça.
Qu'elles sont les situations auxquelles tu ne peux pas réagir ? Comme dit précédemment, la chope c'est avant tout de l’expérience, tu te doute qu'il y en aura une dans telle ou tel mix up, et oui c'est impossible de réagir, a part quand le mec en face fait une randonnée chope.
C'est une question bateau mais intéressante, il y a certaine chose qui doit m'échapper (sans sarcasme, vraiment)
Ce que tu appelle défaut, c'est peut être simplement le caractère de la série, du neutral solide, des échanges au corps a corps nerveux donc plus court ( mis a part boxer, urien, akuma, juri, bison et autres qui ont bien les moyens de presser), et pour dire, je suis plutôt favorable au push back plus forcé, ça permet notamment a des perso sans pif de pouvoir respirer (sauf Fang, le pauvre).

----------


## Mjoln

Pendant ce temps...





Spoiler Alert! 


(Bon j'ai pas gagné un match en vrai hein, mais y a du progrès !)



Je kiffe boxeur, en fait, vraiment !

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

> Les tiques du guéri haie
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> La gloire ou la mort! 
> 
> https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...lice_Verso.jpg


Il est nul ce jeu, y a pas nanas à gros nichons poumons !  ::o:  ::ninja::

----------


## Wahou

Déjà 13 volontaires...
On part sur une édition à 20, voire 32 canards !
Pour cette édition 2017 on voit les choses en grand, on se déporte sur Toornament qui promet de me faciliter un peu la tâche (et d'être plus joli que ma légendaire feuille excel). Le lien est dans la sign'.

Si quelqu'un sait comment on insère un widget dans le topac je mettrai un autre lien !

----------


## Le Dahu

Yo, je suis chaud pour participer aussi  :Rock: 

Oui je suis chaud pour faire quelque tournois avec toi kami, faudra juste s'organiser ça a l'avance  :Beer: 

Je viens de passer la barre des 10 000 points  ::lol::

----------


## Kamikaze

Ouais t'façon les annonces des dates tomberont plus quand y'aura l'annonce du planning CPT j'pense, si on se trouve un truc sympa niveau orga on se fera ça pour marquer le coup  ::o:

----------


## von_yaourt

Un très beau rap sur Guile.  ::P:

----------


## Supergounou

Why did U jump?  ::XD::

----------


## Erkin_

Erkin31 (Erkin)

Je suis mauvais mais régulièrement disponible sur le jeu en ce moment (et j'ai la fibre  ::ninja:: )

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Excellent ce Rap Guile !

Edit : Petite phase du schnaps  ::siffle::

----------


## Kamikaze

'Tain propre l'OST du jeu

----------


## von_yaourt

Bon ça y est, j'ai enfin débloqué le dernier perso qui m'intéressait, Guile, et j'ai fini tous les challenges de tous les persos (sauf Alex, que je n'ai pas acheté). Je ne sais pas pourquoi j'avais un a priori pour les challenges de Fang, en fait c'est facile quand le timing c'est de bourrer. Et pour Guile, j'ai bien mis une trentaine d'essais pour trouver la manip' du challenge 9, c'est salaud de ne pas avoir les inputs affichés pendant la démonstration. 

Par contre, le online que je trouvais propre jusqu'à présent était atroce aujourd'hui, alors que j'étais toujours paramétré sur 5 barres uniquement. Je ne sais pas si ça vient de Capcom ou d'autre chose, mais c'était la roulette russe, il y avait des teleports partout même avec des Français. 

Sinon, y a pas moyen de mettre un joueur adverse en blacklist pour ne plus tomber sur lui à l'avenir ? Je farm les FM en amical pour prendre le coup de main avec Urien, mais même avec un pourcentage de victoires énorme c'est parfois chiant de rencontrer des mecs qui font n'importe quoi.

----------


## Wahou

> Excellent ce Rap Guile !
> 
> Edit : Petite phase du schnaps


Haha j'adore.
J'ai bossé quelques cara demon aussi, faut qu'on partage ! Je galère bien avec le dash demon en revanche ca rentre une fois sur 10 je comprends pas bien.

----------


## Minouche

[QUOTE=Yoggsothoth;10595654]Excellent ce Rap Guile !

Edit : Petite phase du schnaps  ::siffle:: 

Foiré!!! :Cafe1:  :Cell:

----------


## Yoggsothoth

::happy2:: 

Les sessions qu'ils se tapent les 2 ! C'est propre, ça bouge bien, c'est beau  ::lol::  Et Itabashi MASTER quoi ! cet homme .

----------


## Erkin_

Rhaaaa le matchmaking, trois plombes pour trouver un adversaire et ils se barrent toujours au bout de 2-3 parties  :Angry:

----------


## Mr Thy

> Les sessions qu'ils se tapent les 2 ! C'est propre, ça bouge bien, c'est beau  Et Itabashi MASTER quoi ! cet homme .


Tokido qui fait souvent un stand lk après un hado contre des Giefs. Il essaie de contrer quelle réaction du gros?

----------


## Supergounou

> Les sessions qu'ils se tapent les 2 ! C'est propre, ça bouge bien, c'est beau  Et Itabashi MASTER quoi ! cet homme .


Gosh, le vskill CA dans l'avant HP à 11:05!  ::O:

----------


## Mjoln

T'as quasi pas le temps de voir le Vskill tellement ça va vite  ::o:

----------


## Le Dahu

> Tokido qui fait souvent un stand lk après un hado contre des Giefs. Il essaie de contrer quelle réaction du gros?


Il lui montre ses vilains pied pour impressionner Zangief et lui faire perdre ses moyens.

----------


## Yoggsothoth

serveurs down ?

Edit : oui ...

----------


## Wahou

Je pense que le st. lk vise à contrer les avant mk et les dashs (je pense pas que ça accroche les startups de bas lp). Dans les matchs qu'on voit ça reste limité, c'est peut être plus efficace dans d'autres MU. Il doit mettre une OS dedans (comme Sako) : boule ou devil reverse.
Ça m'a rassuré de voir Tokido cracher des boules contre un Zangief sous V-Trigger...comme quoi, ça arrive aux meilleurs.

----------


## von_yaourt

Faudra m'expliquer comment le serveur fait un "échec de récupération des données" sur deux matchs amicaux que je gagne, mais me valide dans la foulée "gagnez dix matchs amicaux".  ::lol::

----------


## Supergounou

La récup des données c'est pour les stats et le replay j'imagine, peut-être que les dailies c'est sur un autre serveur. En tous cas, en ranked, il m'est arrivé de gagner (ou de perdre remarque), d'avoir "échec de récupération des données" mais que le décompte des LP soient dénombrées plus tard.



Spoiler Alert! 


Ou alors le code du jeu est en mousse  ::ninja::

----------


## etherealwtf



----------


## Mr Thy

Bienvenu à il y a deux semaines.

----------


## Zaltman

Les serveurs ont encore pétés on dirait. 

Comment je farme la fm pour pouvoir me payer les perso de la saison 2 dans ces condition? ça me pète ma moyenne.  :Fuck:

----------


## Vorshakaar

Ha, je ne suis pas le seul à ne pas réussir à se connecter.

Ils sont syndiqués les serveurs ? Fonctionnaires ? Fonctionnaires syndiqués ? ::ninja::

----------


## Minouche

> Ha, je ne suis pas le seul à ne pas réussir à se connecter.
> 
> Ils sont syndiqués les serveurs ? Fonctionnaires ? Fonctionnaires syndiqués ?


En grève... ::(:

----------


## Vorshakaar

Peut-être un problème d'alimentation des serveurs   ::trollface::  .

----------


## yodaxy

Grévistes.

EDIT : grillé  :Cigare:

----------


## Critias

http://capcomfighters.net/  ::XD::

----------


## Supergounou

> Peut-être un problème d'alimentation des serveurs   .
> 
> http://forgifs.com/gallery/d/176357-...ter_wheel.gif?


Pauvre bête, mieux vaut l'abattre sur le champ.

----------


## Erkin_

Un vendredi soir, les lourds  :tired:  Pour certains joueurs qui peuvent pas se logger, ils décident de bloquer tout le monde  :Clap:

----------


## croustibatte

Si je valide des défis hors ligne, est-ce que les FM seront ajoutés une fois reconnecté?

----------


## Critias

Non comme tous les FM à gagner en solo ça n'est pas comptabilisé si tu joues déconnecté et tu ne pourras pas les refaire une fois en ligne.

----------


## croustibatte

Ok merci! Bon et bien ça attendra alors.... Putain ils pouvaient pas faire ça un autre moment qu'un vendredi soir! J'ai déjà pas beaucoup de moment pour jouer  ::|:

----------


## Mr Thy

> Ok merci! Bon et bien ça attendra alors.... Putain ils pouvaient pas faire ça un autre moment qu'un vendredi soir! J'ai déjà pas beaucoup de moment pour jouer


Si si, ils pourraient continuer tout le week-end. Fais attention à ce que tu dis  ::):

----------


## croustibatte

Haha! Ouais je débarque un peu sur SFV, je ne sais pas encore de quoi M.Capcom est capable  ::P:

----------


## Zerger

Petit HS mais pour ceux qui aiment bien Skullgirls, Street ou GG  ::):

----------


## Minouche

Je ne sais pas si Capcom s'est sorti les doigts du fondement mais là je suis simplement en casual et je n'attend pas plus de 30s entre les matchs. aucun lag; nickel quoi. zont fait appel à un prestataire externe ? ::rolleyes::

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Tout le monde est sur For honor, dont moi,  c'est pour ça  :<_<:

----------


## Critias

https://www.reddit.com/r/StreetFight...und_2/dcza3qy/
Haunts qui revient comme une fleur poster sur reddit alors qu'il n'a pas posté sur son blog sur capcom unity depuis le 15 aout...
Surtout pour dire que le jeu est beaucoup mieux depuis le launch et que ça va aller encore mieux dans le futur... Ça c'est de la communication!

À propos des serveurs et du CFN je me demande si ils ne sont pas entrain de migrer les serveurs: à la base ils étaient sur Apache: http://curp.capcomfighters.net/ mais quand on suit le lien que j'ai posté au dessus (http://capcomfighters.net/) on tombe sur un site en construction chez Network Solution. Je n'y connais pas grand chose en serveurs, quelqu'un pourrait apporter un éclaircissement?

----------


## Critias

:haha:

----------


## KyouLeMalpropre

J'ai joué avec un streamer américain hier soir, très peu de lag, très étonnant, en espérant que ça ne changeras pas  ::wub::

----------


## Yoggsothoth

> 


C'est "normal" la TP est pas invincible, du coup tu prends le hit et fini ta course .

----------


## Mjoln

Ce soir, deuxième partie de soirée, LA BAGARRE !

----------


## Le Dahu

je suis disponible aussi ce soire pour LA BAGARRE !

----------


## Mr Thy

> Tout le monde est sur For honor, dont moi,  c'est pour ça


J'ai entamé une partie de mon back catalogue Steam. Mafia 2, check. Maintenant Sleeping Dogs.

For Honor, c'est un jeu moderne non? Si je le joue, ce sera probablement dans 10+ ans.

----------


## Yoggsothoth

For Honor sort dans 15 jours, c'est la bêta en ce moment, ça se rapproche pas mal des jeux de VS, à l'armes blanche, en bref je kiff .

----------


## Erkin_

Je suis dispo sur SF5 (Erkin31).

----------


## Le Dahu

Je t'invite, si il y a d'autre motivé faite signe  ::):

----------


## KyouLeMalpropre

y a du monde pour des session de bourrage cette aprem ?

----------


## Zaltman

> y a du monde pour des session de bourrage cette aprem ?


Id zaltman si tu veux.

----------


## KyouLeMalpropre

Merci pour les games zlatman, j'ai pas une co dingue, scuse moi  ::cry:: 
Sinon le match up, pour toi il est horrible

----------


## Zaltman

> Merci pour les games zlatman, j'ai pas une co dingue, scuse moi 
> Sinon le match up, pour toi il est horrible


Pas de mal.  ::happy2:: 
Sinon pour le M-Up il y a bien pire pour le gros.

----------


## Mjoln

C'est comment ton ID CFN kyou ? Que je te rajoute dans la liste  :;):

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Lien des tournois à venir .

----------


## Supergounou

Cool, c'était un peu le bordel pour voir les tournois qui allaient arriver, là au moins c'est clair et net  ::):

----------


## LeChameauFou

beaucoup d'USA pour le moment.

----------


## KyouLeMalpropre

> C'est comment ton ID CFN kyou ? Que je te rajoute dans la liste


CFN : KyouLeMalpropre

----------


## Vorshakaar

Bon, p'tits matchs avec Erkin ce soir, 1 match sur 3 a finis avec une erreur 40006 pour les stats, y'a du mieux  ::rolleyes::  .

----------


## Mjoln

Pour ma part c'est complètement aléatoire. Avant hier, contre Dahu et Gounou, c'était nickel, pas un pet de lag. Alors qu'avec Yog, on se retrouve toujours à 4 barres sans raison avec des tp. Frustrant...

----------


## yodaxy

J'ai eu quelques tp/rollback contre Yog aussi, et on a constaté que le jeu ramait bizarrement au début des rounds (alors que ma config est largement suffisante, et la sienne aussi). Me rappelle pas avoir eu ce genre de problème contre quelqu'un d'autre, excepté Gounou avant qu'il change de PC.

----------


## Rom1

Ouais ça semble bien aléatoire et ça va pas arranger la Topangcoin... Obligé de la faire en local   ::):

----------


## Mjoln

Purée, non seulement il organise le tournoi, mais en plus il nous invite chez lui pour le jouer !

----------


## Yoggsothoth

SF 5/Désinstalle

----------


## Mjoln

Tout ça parce que je commence à te mettre des fessées avec mon boxeur  ::trollface::

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

Je voudrais remercier ici publiquement Kami pour ses formidables vidéos tuto de SFV.  :;):  Je sens que j'ai encore un paquet de soirées à consacrer à l'apprentissage de ce jeu qui a l'air formidablement complexe !  ::o:

----------


## Yoggsothoth

> Tout ça parce que je commence à te mettre des fessées avec mon boxeur


Ha !?

----------


## Minouche

Ya du monde pour la tatane ?

----------


## Mjoln

> Ha !?


Desinstalle pas putain, ça se trouve la semaine prochaine ça sera de nouveau tout bon.

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Désolé mais il m'a vraiment gavé, entre le système de jeu qui me soule de plus en plus, le net pourrie, aucune info de Capcom sur le futur/nouveaux persos et j'en passe.Je lui est déjà plus que donné sa chance même si ça va me manqué nos sessions avec le mic   ::'(: 
Puis de toute façon j'ai trouvé de quoi le remplacer  ::lol::

----------


## Minouche

T'as trouvé quoi ?

----------


## Yoggsothoth

For Honor !

----------


## Minouche

Pas encore sorti, allez viens jouer !

----------


## Yoggsothoth

C'est la bêta en ce moment, bon elle vient de finir là et il me manque déjà ...et non SF 5 je ne vais que regarder des tournois .

----------


## Ouro

Un vrai jeu de versus For Honor !

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Mais tellement !

----------


## Supergounou

> SF 5/*Désinstalle*


On aurait dû noter le nombre de fois qu'on a dit ce mot depuis le début de l'existence des 2 topics  :^_^: 

Rien que moi, j'en suis à 2, qui dit mieux?

----------


## Mr Thy

En passant Mjoln, tu pourrais me mettre dans la liste des joueurs moins actifs?

Sinon, tu peux créer une section "sacs qui sont lassés du jeu et qui vont faire une LONGUE pause", c'est kif pour moi.

----------


## Mjoln

Et puis c'est pas le jeu qui compte, c'est les coupains  ::cry::

----------


## Yoggsothoth

> On aurait dû noter le nombre de fois qu'on a dit ce mot depuis le début de l'existence des 2 topics 
> 
> Rien que moi, j'en suis à 2, qui dit mieux?


Haha oui c'est vrai, mais là c'est la bonne !

----------


## Kamikaze

Go renommer en topic des chialeuses

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Merci pour le comm' Ashley, un de ces 4 je ferai du contenu plus pro, c'est quand même un peu lourd le format là  ::o:  et le micro du ghetto

----------


## Tyler Durden

> On aurait dû noter le nombre de fois qu'on a dit ce mot depuis le début de l'existence des 2 topics 
> 
> Rien que moi, j'en suis à 2, qui dit mieux?


Moi 4 désinstallations! Mais c’était la dernière, je me forcerais plus. J'ai migré définitivement sur Guilty et j'ai retrouvé la signification des mots plaisir de doser.  :Bave:

----------


## Supergounou

> Moi 4 désinstallations! Mais c’était la dernière, je me forcerais plus. J'ai migré définitivement sur Guilty et j'ai retrouvé la signification des mots plaisir de doser.


On aura même pas trouvé le temps de se castagner  :Emo:

----------


## Tyler Durden

Bah non monsieur a un emploi du temps de ministre!

----------


## Mr Thy

Ca dort au travail?

----------


## KyouLeMalpropre

Yoggsothoth, parti trop tôt  ::cry::

----------


## Yoggsothoth



----------


## Tyler Durden



----------


## Zerger

> Moi 4 désinstallations! Mais c’était la dernière, je me forcerais plus. J'ai migré définitivement sur Guilty et j'ai retrouvé la signification des mots plaisir de doser.


Balance ton profil steam steuplé !

----------


## Seb Ryu 84

Bon! Après une fin Décembre et un mois de janvier chaotique à causes des fêtes et des maladies hivernales  :Gerbe: , je suis de nouveau dispo pour de la bagarre entre canard presque tous les soirs de 20h à 21h. Si vous me voyez connecté sur Steam, n'hésitez pas  :;): .

Par contre, j'ai refais un session hier soir en amical et la reprise est dure  ::sad::  donc ne vous attendez pas à du gros niveau (que je n'ai jamais eu d'ailleurs...  ::zzz:: )

Moi aussi je ressens une certaines lassitude sur SFV. Pour moi cela vient du fait que la recherche de lobby n'est pas efficace (qui a dit terminée?) et du coup je reste en training avec recherche. Mais là où sur SF4 je pouvais rester en training longtemps, sur SFV et son exé simplifié, je m'ennuie ferme...

Du coup, je préfère me concentrer sur le fight entre canard!! Alors à ce soir!

----------


## sgtrA

Bonjour les canards. Je dois acheter SF5.
Un conseil de site pour le faire sans se faire avoir?
Par avance merci.

----------


## Zerger

Aahaha Dodo qui veut se mettre à Street Fighter  ::): 
J'ai un super BO à te montrer  :;): 
C'est pour tes fils ?

----------


## sgtrA

Oui, le grand pour son anniversaire. Il est à fond sur les tutos y tube, et j'ai commandé un stick arcade.
Ils peuvent jouer en 1v1 sur le même PC?

----------


## Zerger

Depuis peu, oui c'est possible  ::trollface:: 

Fais-lui mater les tutos de Kamikaze, il explique super bien les bases du jeu  :;): 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Pour moi cela vient du fait que la recherche de lobby n'est pas efficace (qui a dit terminée?)


Faudrait qu'ils s'inspirent de celui de GG Rev qui est juste  :Bave:

----------


## Kamikaze

Les lobbys sf4 étaient nickel. L'indicateur de co sur GG est à la rue et me semble que ya pas dindicateur pays.

Pour SFV faut que les drapeaux et indicateurs de co fonctionnent. La ya rien, faut join la room au pif cest pas utilisable.

----------


## Mjoln

Ce soir, BAGARRE ?

----------


## Minouche

::lol::

----------


## Seb Ryu 84

Yep!

----------


## Kamikaze

Chaud

----------


## Erkin_

Je suis présent pour quelques baffes !

----------


## Supergounou

Excellent titre de topic Mjoln  :^_^:

----------


## Vorshakaar

Je me dit que pour fêter mon nouvel écran 32" (1ms), je vais tester SFV (l'ancien était en 19")... invitation d'un grappling bud et ...





 :Vibre:

----------


## Kamikaze

:Clap:

----------


## Vorshakaar

Je peux voir les détails maintenant, plus besoin de loupe  :Fouras:  .

----------


## Rom1

Ouais enfin Kami il est gratuit aussi...

----------


## Mr Thy

Pas mal...
http://kotaku.com/fighting-game-char...ock-1791814712

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Il est stylé le Terry !

Sinon pour ceux qui ce demandait à quoi ressemblait For Honor, du high LVL avec la Corée, et au clavier ! /Invoc Nyu

----------


## Kamikaze

On réglera ça à la sortie

----------


## Erkin_

> Il est stylé le Terry !
> 
> Sinon pour ceux qui ce demandait à quoi ressemblait For Honor, du high LVL avec la Corée, et au clavier ! /Invoc Nyu


Ubisoft  :tired:  Soigner du capcom par de l'ubisoft, et pourquoi pas amputer un pied pour un ongle incarné !
C'est beau sur ta vidéo néanmoins et la caméra est bien gérée, mais on dirait un enchaînement de QTE. Tu as déjà testé Blade Symphony ?

Nouvelle manette peut-être intéressante pour les jeux de combats :
http://www.theverge.com/circuitbreak...lease-xbox-one

Je note surtout la marque de la manette : hyperkin  ::ninja::

----------


## yodaxy

> Nouvelle manette peut-être intéressante pour les jeux de combats :
> http://www.theverge.com/circuitbreak...lease-xbox-one
> https://cdn0.vox-cdn.com/thumbor/5h5..._SL1000_.0.jpg
> Je note surtout la marque de la manette : hyperkin


Seulement 4 boutons en façade : nul. Avoue que c'était juste pour te faire de l'auto-promo  ::ninja::

----------


## Yoggsothoth

ça n'a rien de QTE je te le garanti ! Et oui j'ai essayé Blade of symphony et j'ai pas du tout accroché .Après UBI ,pareil suis blasé à la base, mais pour avoir bien testé la Bêta j'ai vraiment, mais vraiment adoré .

----------


## Mjoln

> Pas mal...
> http://kotaku.com/fighting-game-char...ock-1791814712



Neeeeeeed:



Je suis passé ce soir mais tard, y avait plus personne, enfin personne qui ait le jeu installé...

----------


## Yoggsothoth

::siffle::

----------


## Seb Ryu 84

> Il est stylé le Terry !
> 
> Sinon pour ceux qui ce demandait à quoi ressemblait For Honor, du high LVL avec la Corée, et au clavier ! /Invoc Nyu


Bof, je ne supporte plus les jeux à la troisième personne et leur gestion de caméra. Il y a toujours un truc qui va pas. Go SFV  ::ninja:: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Je me dit que pour fêter mon nouvel écran 32" (1ms), je vais tester SFV (l'ancien était en 19")... invitation d'un grappling bud et ...
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/081...8f51e2562b.jpg
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/a46...491c3898f5.jpg


J'étais là, j'ai tout vu!  ::o: 

Pour ma part par contre, j'ai rien pu faire, dès qu'on me mets trop la pression, mon cerveau fond et je me mets à piffer et jouer nobrain... Déjà qu'en temps normal mon cerveau est un peu endormie...

----------


## yodaxy

Street Fighter III (New generation) a 20 ans  ::lol::

----------


## Mjoln

Bon, va y avoir du neuf ! \o/ 
Le nouveau perso sort avant la fin du mois et sera détaillé la semaine prochaine !

http://www.capcom-unity.com/harrison...unch-party-215

----------


## Critias

Fin mars 2016, Capcom avait vendu 1,4M de copies de Street Fighter V (ils comptaient faire dans les 2M).
Fin décembre 2016:

http://www.capcom.co.jp/ir/english/finance/million.html

100K copies en 9 mois, leur stratégie de "service" s'est bien vautrée la gueule, ça m'étonnerai qu'ils continuent de soutenir le jeu jusqu'en 2020... Surtout après les faibles ventes de Resident Evil 7 sur sa première semaine (ils attendaient 4M ils ont fait 2,5M) et les chiffres pourris de Monster Hunter Stories et Dead Rising 4 en fin d'année.

Ils n'ont plus que Monster Hunter Double Generations sur 3DS (qui sort au japon le 18 mars) pour remonter un peu les chiffres avant la réunion de fin d'année fiscale avec les investisseurs.

----------


## parpaingue

J'aime toujours autant les "ventes pourraves" à 2.5 millions d'exemplaires  ::):

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Bah quand t'as prévu de faire le double, oui c'est faible.

----------


## Kamikaze

Ça y'est les rois de la finance sont de retour sur le topic

----------


## Mjoln

Vous avez des actions chez eux ? Vous êtes inquiets ?

----------


## Kamikaze

J'ai 2 millions de Call vanilles, Strike 1.6 millions de vente sur SFV maturité Mars 2017, et je me delta hedge avec des actions SNK pour profiter de cette période de volatilité au max. J'ai déjà un PnL gamma de 20 millions.

Autant dire qu'on est bien

----------


## Critias

Il n'y a pas besoin d'être un roi pour voir que 100K unités vendues en 9 mois c'est nul.  ::ninja::  Et que ça ne préfigure rien de bon pour le futur du jeu. C'est bien beau de se focaliser sur les pros, mais les ventes ce sont les casuals qui les font, ou pas dans ce cas.

----------


## Tyler Durden

Et encore, si vous saviez ce que je sais...

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Fait tourner !

----------


## yodaxy

> Il n'y a pas besoin d'être un roi pour voir que 100K unités vendues en 9 mois c'est nul.  Et que ça ne préfigure rien de bon pour le futur du jeu. C'est bien beau de se focaliser sur les pros, mais les ventes ce sont les casuals qui les font, ou pas dans ce cas.


C'est oublier ce qu'ils ont engrangé en revenus avec le contenu payant, et vu le nombre de persos avec costumes premium que je vois en ligne à mon avis ils doivent pas être si mal que ça quand même.

----------


## Tyler Durden

> Fait tourner !


Je peux rien dire.

----------


## Kamikaze

Nan mais déjà on s'en bat un peu les couilles y'a une bonne partie du topic qui joue à d'autres jeux vraiment morts pour le coup (oldies, arcsys  ::ninja:: , skullgirls et j'en passe) 

En plus on a plein d'exemples genre UMVC3 qui ont fait moins bien en vente mais sont toujours dosés aujourd'hui

Et pour finir ils font plus leur blé sur la base de joueurs qui payent le contenu ingame a priori que sur les nouvelles ventes (mais on s'en fout encore une fois)

Le jeu est à l'EVO en spot #1, enfin je veux bien qu'on se paluche sur ce genre de truc mais c'est quand même hyper fréquent sur le topic SFV, on a personne qui vient raconter les ventes de Skullgirls, la taille de la player base sur un obscur jeu indie adoré des fans, les ventes de Yatagarasu, les ventes d'UNIEL.

Ça sent quand même bien la discussion stérile et biaisée "j'aime pas SFV"

----------


## Supergounou

> Et encore, si vous saviez ce que je sais...


Que SFV n'a pas d'avenir ?  ::P:

----------


## Critias

> Nan mais déjà on s'en bat un peu les couilles y'a une bonne partie du topic qui joue à d'autres jeux vraiment morts pour le coup (oldies, arcsys , skullgirls et j'en passe) 
> 
> En plus on a plein d'exemples genre UMVC3 qui ont fait moins bien en vente mais sont toujours dosés aujourd'hui
> 
> Et pour finir ils font plus leur blé sur la base de joueurs qui payent le contenu ingame a priori que sur les nouvelles ventes (mais on s'en fout encore une fois)
> 
> Le jeu est à l'EVO en spot #1, enfin je veux bien qu'on se paluche sur ce genre de truc mais c'est quand même hyper fréquent sur le topic SFV, on a personne qui vient raconter les ventes de Skullgirls, la taille de la player base sur un obscur jeu indie adoré des fans, les ventes de Yatagarasu, les ventes d'UNIEL.
> 
> Ça sent quand même bien la discussion stérile et biaisée "j'aime pas SFV"


Quand on a des réponses de fanboy aveugle comme les tiennes, ça équilibre.
Tu crois vraiment qu'ils vont tenir le jeu jusqu'en 2020? C'est ça la vrai question.

----------


## Yoggsothoth

> Vous avez des actions chez eux ? Vous êtes inquiets ?


Moi je répondais juste à parpaingue hein ...

----------


## Kamikaze

Fanboy aveugle, vraiment.

Le jeu se traine un tas de problème techniques et j'en ai parlé dès la release dans la première vidéo de présentation du jeu.

Tenir le jeu jusqu'en 2020, et CVS2 à l'EVO en 2008 il était tenu par Capcom et SF 3.3 (10 ans après la sortie des jeux, aucun patch)?

Ça a aucun sens de parler de tenir un jeu de combat, toute la scène s'est construite sans que rien ne soit tenu, hater aveugle ouais.

Des jeux dosés pendant 10 ans sans aucun soutien la progression constante des tournois et de la scène juste grâce à sa communauté.

Le soutien de Capcom aujourd'hui avec leur thune et leur CPT c'est nouveau c'est absolument pas la norme, si ça se casse la gueule on fera comme depuis toujours, nous-même.

----------


## Erkin_

> Tu crois vraiment qu'ils vont tenir le jeu jusqu'en 2020? C'est ça la vrai question.


2020 n'est pas bien loin. Je doute que Capcom laisse tomber une licence telle que SF si rapidement, d'autant plus qu'ils ont une quantité de leviers pour relancer le truc.
Après pour les stats, on ne voit qu'une partie des chiffres (à savoir les ventes du jeu), le modèle économique de SFV est aussi constitué de micro transactions (personnages, season pass, costumes).

----------


## von_yaourt

> Après pour les stats, on ne voit qu'une partie des chiffres (à savoir les ventes du jeu), le modèle économique de SFV est aussi constitué de micro transactions (personnages, season pass, costumes).


Voilà. La question demeure combien de gens parmi les 1.5M d'acheteurs l'ont pris à plein tarif et ont acheté les season pass. Le jeu a sûrement un cash flow assez constant qui permet de rémunérer une petite équipe de développeurs pour le maintenir à jour. Et j'ai peu de doutes qu'il sera suivi jusqu'à ce qu'il soit remplacé par SFVI, la seule question étant de savoir à quel terme, ça pourrait arriver plus vite que prévu si Capcom voit le V comme un échec commercial. 

Et franchement, 1,5M c'est pas du tout un flop pour un jeu de baston. Je doute qu'un seul jeu 2D lui arrive à la cheville, et pour les 3D hormis peut-être SoulCalibur et Tekken, c'est à peu près pareil. 

Par contre, si en vendant autant Capcom n'a pas de retour sur investissement, c'est un peu la lose. Je veux bien que les budgets marketing doivent être conséquents, mais ça paraît bizarre d'attendre plus sur un jeu qui était exclusif à la PS4 (console récente et moins implantée que les PS3/Xbox360 à l'époque de la sortie de SFIV) et au PC (où le jeu de baston est loin d'être une institution). S'ils ont des problèmes d'argent suite à un million et demi de ventes, c'est vraiment des brêles en prospective.  :^_^: 

Donc encore une fois, il faudrait connaître le business plan concernant le jeu. Par exemple ArcSys ne fait pas de secret que la rentabilité d'un jeu se fait en arcade, et que les ventes console sont très secondaires, sans budget promotionnel ou presque (ça fait 100K ventes mondiales à tout casser). Donc ils ont eu un vrai succès commercial avec Blazblue (de loin le jeu de baston 2D le plus joué en arcade depuis dix ans, et sans doute seulement derrière Tekken si on prend les jeux 3D en compte) alors que Guilty Gear Xrd, qui fonctionne beaucoup moins bien en arcade, est sans doute bien moins intéressant économiquement.

----------


## Kamikaze

Ça se trouve c'est un mec tout seul qui a développé ça, payé 3 cacahuètes par jour, dans une cave (expliquant les problèmes techniques) et du coup il se sont fait un max de thune  ::ninja::

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Hahaha

----------


## Seb Ryu 84

Il faut aussi tenir compte du fait que c'est Sony qui a financé en partie le développement de SF5 donc Capcom ne doivent pas être très perdant pour le coup...

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Je pense que si une société espère vendre un certain nombre de copies mais quelle n'en vend que la moitié, elle est donc perdante .C'est surement ce que voulais dire Critias .

----------


## Seb Ryu 84

Je suis d'accord mais entre être "perdant" parce qu'on a pas atteint un objectif et faire 0 de bénéfice il y a une différence. C'est ça que je veut dire...

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Pas vu de messages stipulant zéro de bénéfice !?

----------


## Seb Ryu 84

Maintenant, comme Kami l'a dit, le jeu est là. Qu'il soit encore supporté par Capcom ou pas, c'est la FGC qui fait la vie/hype d'un jeu.

Et puis si jamais SFV est remplacé en tant que jeu de baston principal (parce que c'est bien la position actuelle de SFV par rapport à tous les autres jeux du genre) tant mieux pour nous, cela voudra dire qu'on un nouveau jeu à doser  :;):

----------


## Mr Thy

Les bénefs du jeu sont tous réinjectés dans le département communication, je suppose  ::ninja::

----------


## SquiZz

du monde pour LA BAGARRE?

----------


## Supergounou

C'est sur ce topic la bagarre  ::ninja::

----------


## Mjoln

> du monde pour LA BAGARRE?


Pas avant une bonne heure, mais ouai !

----------


## Hige

Salut bande de sacs, je suis pas mort mais juste sans internet. Des bisous et ft5 quand je reviens.

----------


## Supergounou

> Salut bande de sacs, je suis pas mort mais juste sans internet. Des bisous et ft5 quand je reviens.


Meeerde, condoléances...

----------


## Kamikaze

Tu vas pouvoir taffer les combos offline c'est bien  ::o:

----------


## Kamikaze

3615 bagarre

Une nouvelle fraude à la bagarre, jusqu'où les sacs iront, où s’arrêteront ils, quels sont leurs réseaux?

----------


## Hige

> Tu vas pouvoir taffer les combos offline c'est bien


Je dose un Clou sur sf 2x, ça compte ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Rom1

> 3615 bagarre
> 
> Une nouvelle fraude à la bagarre, jusqu'où les sacs iront, où s’arrêteront ils, quels sont leurs réseaux?
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/8bbdae9...70440650b2.jpg


Ça serait cool que tu fasses les choses bien stp.

----------


## Kamikaze

Spam glissade safe, spam barcelona loop, millésime 1990

----------


## Rom1

Mec, j'ai eu le meilleur des entrainements... Jte rappelle que j'ai joué Dan since SF4 Vanilla. Maintenant jsuis imbattable à n'importe quel jeu (même vos machins japanisants air dasher chelous de mon cul).

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Et pendant que je suis là, mattez moi ça s'il est pas meugnon :

----------


## Vorshakaar

Chut les gamins, au lit, y'a piscine demain  :nawak:  .

----------


## Kamikaze

Imbattable mais pas face à Hige en demi finale de Topancoin, dommage ça

----------


## Yoggsothoth

:ouaiouai:

----------


## Rom1

> Imbattable mais pas face à Hige en demi finale de Topancoin, dommage ça


Collusion avec la Belgique. Tout simplement.

----------


## Kamikaze



----------


## yodaxy

Quelques potentiels leaks sur Kolin/Helen :











http://imgur.com/a/cKAmi

A prendre avec de grosses pincettes évidemment.

----------


## Mjoln

Mais puisqu'on te dit que Y A PAS de footsies dans ce jeu...

----------


## Zerger

> Quelques potentiels leaks sur Kolin/Helen :
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/SXsCnJ8.png
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/Kbr459g.png
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/6VgG4eM.png
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/towp7PX.png
> ...


Un mix entre Kula et Slayer  ::o:

----------


## Wahou

Après le feu, la glace. Mr Obvious à la manoeuvre chez Capcom !  ::love:: 

On oublie pas de s'inscrire à la Topangcoin. Après un engouement des premiers jours on cale à 15 joueurs là. J'espère avoir zappé personne le lien est dans la sign'.
J'aurai bien organisé un event match par équipe(par 3 ou 4) sur une soirée au début, milieu ou fin de Topangcoin. Vous me direz ce que vous en pensez. Ya moyen de faire un format fun avec un stream et un chat commun (...louche sérieusement du côté de Thy et son pouvoir de retransmission légendaire...).  ::lol:: 
Serai chaud ce soir pour doser sinon !

----------


## Vorshakaar

> they said she feels like rose


 ::w00t:: 

Rendez-moi ma Rose  :Mellow2:  .

----------


## Kamikaze

Et merci Wahou  ::o:

----------


## Mjoln

> J'aurai bien organisé un event match par équipe(par 3 ou 4) sur une soirée au début, milieu ou fin de Topangcoin. Vous me direz ce que vous en pensez. Ya moyen de faire un format fun avec un stream et un chat commun (...louche sérieusement du côté de Thy et son pouvoir de retransmission légendaire...). 
> Serai chaud ce soir pour doser sinon !


ça serait excellent !  ::lol::

----------


## Zaltman

> J'aurai bien organisé un event match par équipe(par 3 ou 4) sur une soirée au début, milieu ou fin de Topangcoin. Vous me direz ce que vous en pensez. Ya moyen de faire un format fun avec un stream et un chat commun (...louche sérieusement du côté de Thy et son pouvoir de retransmission légendaire...).


ça serait bon ça!

----------


## Minouche

Bonne idée Wahou !

----------


## Mr Thy

> Après le feu, la glace. Mr Obvious à la manoeuvre chez Capcom ! 
> 
> On oublie pas de s'inscrire à la Topangcoin. Après un engouement des premiers jours on cale à 15 joueurs là. J'espère avoir zappé personne le lien est dans la sign'.
> J'aurai bien organisé un event match par équipe(par 3 ou 4) sur une soirée au début, milieu ou fin de Topangcoin. Vous me direz ce que vous en pensez. Ya moyen de faire un format fun avec un stream et un chat commun (...louche sérieusement du côté de Thy et son pouvoir de retransmission légendaire...). 
> Serai chaud ce soir pour doser sinon !



Tous les match ou seulement les phases finales/events?

Avec skin Juri à poil où pas?

Bon, désolé pour le stick custom du vainqueur, mais ce sera pas pour ce tournoi. Si c'était pour juillet/aout, j'aurais encore pu arranger un truc, mais la ça va être dur, fôte de temps.

----------


## Kamikaze

'Tain la session de porc qu'on s'est fait ce soir, Zaltman, Mjoln, Vorsh, Minouche, Wahou et j'espère que j'oublie personne  ::ninja::  j'ai du faire un truc du genre 19h minuit avec Vorsh qui était là du début à la fin avec moi haha

Tous les canards ont vachement progressé c'est dingue  ::o:  on voir clairement la différence de niveau depuis la sortie du jeu, encore un peu et on aura la team CPC full platine franchement  ::o: 

Ça anti-air bien, ça punit, ça déchoppe, ça fait des phases bien vicieuses pour tuer, ça rigole pas le fight club

- - - Mise à jour - - -





- - - Mise à jour - - -

Tiens d'ailleurs Dahu, Zalt et les autres musclés, si y'a bien un joueur à suivre c'est Itabashi:





Notez l'importance de varier avec la choppe normale

----------


## Kamikaze

Taunt combo en tournoi haha

----------


## Mjoln

Ouai super session hier soir. C'était du brutal. Et on s'est bien marrés  ::):

----------


## Seb Ryu 84

> On oublie pas de s'inscrire à la Topangcoin. Après un engouement des premiers jours on cale à 15 joueurs là. J'espère avoir zappé personne le lien est dans la sign'.
> J'aurai bien organisé un event match par équipe(par 3 ou 4) sur une soirée au début, milieu ou fin de Topangcoin. Vous me direz ce que vous en pensez. Ya moyen de faire un format fun avec un stream et un chat commun (...louche sérieusement du côté de Thy et son pouvoir de retransmission légendaire...). 
> Serai chaud ce soir pour doser sinon !


Je viens de me créer un compte sur Toornament mais finalement tu m'as déjà compté (cool) par contre, il y a moyen pour que je puisse raccrocher mon véritable profil toornament? Histoire d'avoir une historique tout ca tout ca. Pour info, mon identifiant Toornament est: "Seb Ryu 84".

----------


## Vorshakaar

> Tous les canards ont vachement progressé c'est dingue  on voir clairement la différence de niveau depuis la sortie du jeu, encore un peu et on aura la team CPC full platine franchement


 :Mellow2: 


Bon, en attendant de voir babouchka arriver en février, je suis bien tenté d'essayer Urien.

----------


## yodaxy

Haha, cet anime est complètement con  ::XD::

----------


## KyouLeMalpropre

Petite infos, j'ai fini le trial de Urien il y a bien longtemps, en mode hors ligne, évidemment je n'ai rien gagné, que ce soit exp ou FM.
Cette aprém, pour X raison je refait le trial de Urien (avec la bannière rouge indiquant qu'il est déjà terminé), surprise, a la fin de ce dernier je gagne des FM ainsi que de l'exp de perso (Urien niveau 8 du coup)
On se fait pas fister trop au final  :B):

----------


## Dharius Poney

Merci Yodaxy et Minouche pour la bagarre! C'était super fun, 1ère fois que je joue contre un Nash je me suis bien fait ouvrir et j'ai kiffé!  :;):

----------


## yodaxy

Yep c'était bien cool, merci à toi et Minouche pour les parties !

J'ai réussi à lui prendre quelques matches, mais c'était quand même pas fameux. Ça promet pour la Topancoing  :Emo:

----------


## Kamikaze

Stupendous a un Eye Tracker sur son stream. Vous voyez où il regarde, je pense que ça peut être intéressant pour tout le monde débutant ou confirmé  ::o: 

https://clips.twitch.tv/happystupend...GrouseCmonBruh

Perso je joue différemment, je trouve que mes reflexes sont bien meilleurs sur ma vision périphérique, donc quand je veux jouer très en réaction (+ en mode pour la gagne à tout prix) je place mon regard au milieu des deux personnages, un peu comme quand on a le regard dans le vague.

Mais j'ai remarqué que les pros regardent vraiment le perso adverse directement pour réagir spécifiquement à tel ou tel coup, c'est fort quand t'as beaucoup de réflexes (perso je peux pas trop faire ça, trop lent D:) mais je pense que ça perd contre les feintes (pas facile de caser des feintes dans son style de jeu non plus, c'est du haut niveau là)

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Enfin c'était pas le meilleur clip de lui pour parler de ça mais j'avais oublié de poster ça la dernière fois que j'y ai pensé x)

----------


## Mr Thy

Ouais, j'avais mentionné ça à Yogg il y a un mois environ. Et moi aussi je regarde au centre. Je crois que c'est le système qui avait fait la démo avec Sako sur le IV.

Mais j'ai nettement plus de mal avec les barre de Super/V. J'ai aucun problème de vision (ni mouvement, contraste ou couleurs), mais dans V

de un, j'ai l'impression que les barres fondent beaucoup plus facilement dans le décor.
de deux, 1/3 du temps je regarde le mauvais coté.

Pourtant j'ai pas ce problème dans d'autres jeux. J'ai beau changer la position, rien à faire.

Et c'est bizarre, mais autant y a des mods pour cheater, des skins etc, question interface graphique, c'est le désert.

- - - Updated - - -

Et j'ai l'impression qu'il regarde pas le perso adverse, mais devant. Et ça change par perso adverse. Donc à mon avis, il doit regarder ce qu'il croit être le max range d'un poke adverse ou quelque chose dans le genre.

----------


## Kamikaze

Ah c'est marrant ça je ressens vraiment aucun truc particulier pour la barre de v-trig

Par contre ça me fait exactement pareil sur Guilty Gear, impossible de connaitre mon niveau de tension et de burst si je prends pas le temps de poser le regard dessus

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Ouais il varie, mais des fois il pose le regard vraiment dessus, ce que je fais très très rarement, que full screen ou quasi full en fait, genre pour punir un truc lent style birdie v-skill en réaction

----------


## Minouche

> Yep c'était bien cool, merci à toi et Minouche pour les parties !
> 
> J'ai réussi à lui prendre quelques matches, mais c'était quand même pas fameux. Ça promet pour la Topancoing


Merci pour les baffes, bien sympa. Si vous me voyez en ligne sonnez !

----------


## Mr Thy

> Ah c'est marrant ça je ressens vraiment aucun truc particulier pour la barre de v-trig
> 
> Par contre ça me fait exactement pareil sur Guilty Gear, impossible de connaitre mon niveau de tension et de burst si je prends pas le temps de poser le regard dessus
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> Ouais il varie, mais des fois il pose le regard vraiment dessus, ce que je fais très très rarement, que full screen ou quasi full en fait, genre pour punir un truc lent style birdie v-skill en réaction


Je suis certain d'un truc. Si la barre de super est remplie, c'est que c'est pas la mienne  ::P: 

Sauf si gros sac du côté adverse  ::ninja::

----------


## Rom1

Hoho mais qu'avons nous là... 



Kami, vue d'artiste

----------


## Kamikaze

Nan mais ça rend ouf de lire des trucs aussi con, c'est comme si tu baissais les bras pendant un match de boxe pendant 10 secondes et que tu t'étonnais de perdre

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Bon sinon re session de porc avec la familia, Vorsh est vraiment bon ce vieux débris, faudrait juste qu'il se trouve un perso et le colle un peu, apprendre plus de combo (notamment avec v trigger), et là il tuera plus, perso je suis fan de ta Ibuki Vorsh donc si tu kiffes le perso go apprendre les trucs techniques avec y'a de quoi faire (mais ça demande du temps). Mjoln se découvre un bon petit style avec Boxer (très bon, manque un peu d'affinage, j'tapprendrai les setups tu vas kiffer) et Dictateur ça fait plaisir à voir. Minouche on sent enfin une grosse progression, un pallier qui passe, j'ai vu du sonic boom hp, dash avant anti-air ça m'a fait plaisir  ::lol::  Erkin s'est ajouté au bordel mais quelque soucis de co avec Minouche, on remettra ça

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Sagat à l'UFC, haha j'espère qu'elle a gagné au moins

----------


## von_yaourt

Y a un mec qui se plaint de s'être fait punir un DP en block ?  ::lol::

----------


## Mjoln

Je commence à prendre autant de plaisir à jouer boxeur que dictateur, c'est vraiment agréable. 

Mais je bloque sur un truc. J'arrive pas à placer le v-skill poing derrière les charges mk et mk ex en vtrigger. Le vskill poing me permettrait de continuer le combo avec une charge ex. Sauf que je m'emmèle les pinceaux. Soit je fais arrière trop tôt et je fais pas assez de coups successifs avant le vskill, soit je fais arrière trop tard et je balance trop de coups successifs et du coup le vskill sort pas. Dur dur de trouver la bonne manip. Sans compter les fois où c'est le vskill pied qui sort...
Ça va me réclamer un bon gros passage prolongé dans la salle du temps. Mais j'ai trop envie de faire des combats quand je lance le jeu  ::):

----------


## Kamikaze

Ouais j'en parlais dans ma vidéo sur Boxer c'est essentiel de connaitre ce combo pour bien arracher la barre adverse.




J'en parle à 1:12:30 ~

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Et j'explique la manip', ça devrait t'aider (tu peux rester appuyé sur le v-skill)

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Et ouais sinon Boxer tu peux vraiment être inventif avec lui en fait. Genre j'ai oublié d'en parler dans la vidéo (mais bon une heure et puis S1) mais c'est essentiel désormais d'utiliser son Turn Around Punch (faut charger le lvl 2 ou plus), tu peux feinter les dash straight par le v skill (te focus pas la dessus mais à haut niveau ça sert pour plusieurs chose, notamment bas HP en garde dash straight v skill cancel, follow up poing). Son bas MP est positif, faut l'utiliser et il peut cancel son Turn Around Punch et son Smash upper en v trigger aussi. Sachant qu'en v trigger il a quand meme quelque mix up, pas hyper puissant mais faut pas que ladversaire dorme, c'est soit de faire v skill cancel poing puis bas LK pour ouvrir en low soit v skill cancel kick pour overhead et à la limite v skill cancel, rien, choppe mais c'est une arnaque car punissable.

----------


## Minouche

Merci kami, j ai écouté le maître comme a chaque fois même si je suis lent. J espére que Erkin y reviendra malgré les tp et mon bourinage....

----------


## Kamikaze



----------


## Mr Thy

> Je commence à prendre autant de plaisir à jouer boxeur que dictateur, c'est vraiment agréable. 
> 
> Mais je bloque sur un truc. J'arrive pas à placer le v-skill poing derrière les charges mk et mk ex en vtrigger. Le vskill poing me permettrait de continuer le combo avec une charge ex. Sauf que je m'emmèle les pinceaux. Soit je fais arrière trop tôt et je fais pas assez de coups successifs avant le vskill, soit je fais arrière trop tard et je balance trop de coups successifs et du coup le vskill sort pas. Dur dur de trouver la bonne manip. Sans compter les fois où c'est le vskill pied qui sort...
> Ça va me réclamer un bon gros passage prolongé dans la salle du temps. Mais j'ai trop envie de faire des combats quand je lance le jeu


Le timing à été rendu plus permissif pour la S2. Perso j'arrive à le placer assez facilement en training maintenant. Perso, pour moi les trucs qui m'ont aidé c'est de plus se reposer sur le buffer (en gros, moins bourrer, le buffer pour sortir les follow up est assez grand), et puis, comme j'utilise assez souvent des cue sonores pour timer mes trucs, dans la voix anglaise, quand il commence sa série de dash low, il dit "too slow" suivi d'un petit "ooh". Si tu time le vskill mp+mk dans le trou entre slow et ooh, pour que le follow up poing (l'appui du bouton) tombe juste sur le ooh, ça passe crème (version non ex de startup dash low, le timing est légèrement différent). Et t'as nettement le temps pour mettre la charge derrière à ce moment. 

Le ritme sonore est plus facile à retenir, pour moi du moins. Le plus dur pour moi c'est le timing du dash ex après, parce qu'il faut délayer un chouilla, sinon tu risques d'avoir un ou deux coups du straight qui whiffent, si tu va pour cette variation.

Nettement plus dur (et assez inutile, mais chouette pour s'entrainer sur des des timings) c'est que tu peux repêcher l'adversaire au ras du sol après un target mk~mp avec un dash low ex. Genre, t'arrive à choper un mec qui appuie trop après un dash straight: mk, V-trigger, target mk+mp, dash low Ex, V skill P, Dash ex ce que tu veux.

----------


## Mjoln

Merci pour les tuyaux les copains, ça y est ça rentre. Y avait un timing un peu specifique à chopper, et un placement de doigt un peu chiant. Mais c'est bon. 

En version ex : 



Après un crush counter: 



Là ça déraille quand même pas mal  ::o: 

Bon, après, comme toujours, va falloir arriver à le placer en match maintenant...  ::|: 

Par contre, Kami, j'ai pas compris l'histoire de laisser le vskill appuyé...

----------


## Kamikaze

S'pas encore optimal tes combos mais tu fais le plus dur, après bas mk bas mk faut mettre bas HP. Après le st HK ça sert à rien (et tu y arriveras difficilement en match) de cancel immédiatement en vtrigger, il faut faire crush counter st HK, repêcher avec un normal (idéalement st HK puis cr.MP si assez près, sinon dash avant st MK, ou marche avant st HK ou bas HP, et cancel v trigger après ça, pas direct sur le st HK crush counter, etc.).

Le v skill y'a pas de timing lorsque tu l'utilises en cancel en hit, tu fais dash low EX, avant Kick, tu peux rester appuyé sur le vskill (mp + mk) il sortira quand le avant Kick touche. Par opposition au timing strict si tu essayes de faire bas HP, dash straight LP, v skill cancel (+ followup kick ou poing).

----------


## Mjoln

Ok, je prends note  ::):

----------


## Kamikaze



----------


## Mjoln

Mouai. Je la trouve pas délirante sa Juri. Par contre son Ibuki est vachement bien !

----------


## Kamikaze

Ouais on voit qu'il débute mais c'est intéressant de le voir tester des styles de jeu, à voir si ça sera fignolé ou s'il passera sur d'autres persos

----------


## Mjoln

Hahaha, qu'y sont cons  ::XD::

----------


## Vorshakaar

> Vorsh est vraiment bon ce vieux débris


Je ne suis pas vieux, je suis toujours un ado dans ma tête  :Tap: .




> faudrait juste qu'il se trouve un perso et le colle un peu, apprendre plus de combo (notamment avec v trigger), et là il tuera plus


C'est surtout du vol de victoire  :Emo:  .




> perso je suis fan de ta Ibuki Vorsh donc si tu kiffes le perso go apprendre les trucs techniques avec y'a de quoi faire (mais ça demande du temps).


Ouh, j'ai l'impression d'être élu saveur de l'année 2017  :Mellow2:  .

Ibuki, c'est le perso que j'ai le plus travaillé en training (niveau bronze  ::ninja::  ), mais en jouant souvent Juri et avec de longues pauses sur le jeu, j'ai oublié pleins de trucs. De l'autre, bien sûr que je kiff le perso, je l'ai joué à 50/50 avec Rose sur SuperSF4. D'ailleurs c'est le perso principal de ma fiche sur Street 4. C'est à partir de USF 4 que je me suis amusé à tout essayé en mode #yolo, truc que je ne fais jamais sur les autres jeux de baston où je reste collé à un ou deux persos (Helena pour DOA, Lilly sur Tekken, Makoto et Relius sur Blazblue, etc...).

J'attends tout de même Colique juste pour voir si elle se joue comme Rose (my love depuis street alpha  ::love:: ) et me faire un sidekick potable.

----------


## Supergounou

Session contre Pignouf, Bison est vraiment redoutable. Même avec Cammy, je n'arrive pas à trouver des ouvertures, soit je suis trop prêt je me prends chope, soit je suis trop loin je me prends counter. En tous cas j'ai noté une chose: il a acheté le stage de la plage  :^_^:

----------


## Mr Thy

La question reste, est-ce Bison qui est redoutable, ou Pignouf  ::ninja::  Ca t'apprendras à perfecter mon Ryu de compet'

Ouais, j'ai quelques stages en effet. Mais bon, à part à la demande spécifique, je choisis toujours random. Même en jouant Birdie  ::):

----------


## Kamikaze

C'est pour piffer des glissades sous les vagues ça, en mode surfeur

----------


## Mr Thy

Nan mais pour être honnête, la ce stage est vraiment problèmatique à plusieurs niveaux. La canette de Birdie déjà.

Et je parlais de mon prob de voir les barres. Sur ce stage c'est le pire, l'eau est exactement de la même couleur que la barre EX.

----------


## Rom1

Nouveau procédé marketing pour faire acheter des Season Pass !  ::o: 

Quand vous perdez en Casu, vous perdez (en plus de votre fierté) la totalité de votre FM ! MAYRCI CAPCOM §§!!!  :Vibre: 



- - - Mise à jour - - -

On notera le geste commercial de +25XP, me permettant de me rapprocher rapidement du niveau 199  ::):

----------


## Supergounou

:haha:

----------


## Rom1

Bon heureusement c'était qu'un bug (de plus...) mais j'ai flippé :s Comment j'aurai pu acheter Sakura qui va arriver à la fin du mois sinon?

----------


## Supergounou

> Comment j'aurai pu acheter Sakura qui va arriver à la fin du mois sinon?


Ben... et la CB alors?  ::huh::

----------


## Kamikaze

Ouais c'est juste un bug visuel ça me l'a fait aussi 2-3 fois

J'ai fait mes 100K en partant de 0 depuis la sortie d'Akuma, sans forcer et en loupant quelques dailies à 5k

----------


## Kamikaze

'Tain c'est tout bête mais Infiltration est le premier mec que je vois faire du Fuhajin LK vers HK pour combo, ça doit être le plus opti', la plupart des joueurs font le classique MK HK ou HK MK

----------


## Wahou

Allez manque un petit motivé pour la Topangcoin pour être 16 !
Sinon pour la retransmission Thy ça serait juste la compét en équipe (une soirée) et les finales (idem).
Pour les autres matchs on fait comme d'hab chacun up ses vidéos !

Au fait Seb j'ai essayé de Link ton compte mais j'ai pas trouvé, je vais fouiller un peu dans les options à l'occaz.

----------


## KyouLeMalpropre

La mongolisation par Vega, tuto 1

----------


## Seb Ryu 84

> Au fait Seb j'ai essayé de Link ton compte mais j'ai pas trouvé, je vais fouiller un peu dans les options à l'occaz.


T'embêtes pas! Ca aurait été cool si tout le monde était linké (pour les notifications, s'il y en a) mais si c'est juste pour moi, ca vaut pas le coup. Merci quand même.

----------


## Rom1

On a le prix pour Marvel Vs Capcom 3 : 25€, dispo en précommande du coup. 

Je vais sagement attendre...

----------


## Wahou

Grâce à un lobbying acharné et quelques rounds généreusement offerts (mauvaise foi on), j'ai réussi à rallier Von Yaourt à la Topangcoin ce qui nous permet d'atteindre le fameux palier de 16 joueurs qui s'avère tip top pour le tournoi. Méfiez vous des inscrits de dernières minutes. Ils déploient des excuses inédites à base de "je comprends pas les cross-ups dans le coin parce que ça existe pas dans mes jeux" mais ils ont des qualités bien à eux (ça saute pas/ça piffe pas, déjà, c'est chiant) et poncent les vidéos des métrogamers (Alioune, Dogura, etc) qui dosent SFV en disant que "c'est quand même bien pourri". Prudence donc !  ::siffle:: 

2 choses encore. 

D'abord le format, à 16 on peut faire 4 poules de 4 (les deux meilleurs de chaque poule vont en bracket éliminatoire avec (option 1) ou sans looser (option 2)) ou 2 poules de 8 (les 4 meilleurs vont en bracket éliminatoire avec (option 3) ou sans looser (option 4)). Pour les matchs je pense que FT5 avec possibilité de counter pick ça l'a bien fait l'année passée, sauf avis contraire on reste la dessus.
Je vous laisse me dire quel format a votre préférence pour que je remplisse la page Toornament en fonction. L'avantage des poules de 8 c'est que tout le monde joue plus (7 matchs sûrs contre 3 pour les poules de 4 players). Si vous avez d'autres idées de format hésitez pas, on est pas pressé (on peut aussi envisager un bracket pour les perdants de poules par exemple). Néanmoins je voulais pas trop faire un championnat (ou tous les joueurs se rencontrent) parce que d'expérience c'est tellement long que ça ne finit jamais et en plus il y a pas la hype des phases éliminatoires. Mais vous me dites (ça veut dire qu'il faut très officiellement voter ou informellement donner sa préférence, je me chargerai de "dépouiller" les avis...*de choisir en dictateur, oui, c'est ça*).

Ensuite il faut commencer à réfléchir à l'event par équipe : soit à un format, une date, des participants (sachant qu'il y en aura peut être en plus et en moins par rapport aux inscrits de la Topangcoin). On peut même envisager un truc sur plusieurs jeux de baston, à méditer...l'idée c'est quand même que ça ne dure qu'une journée/soirée. Pour nous laisser un peu de marge je dirai qu'il vaut mieux faire ça entre les poules et les phases éliminatoires, voire en clôture de la Topangcoin, comme ça la chose sera rôdée.

----------


## Seb Ryu 84

J'aime bien l'option 3 (au moins tout le monde fait 7 matches) et on a quand même des loosers brackets pour les meilleurs ce qui permet de mettre la hype avec la fameuse remontée et le "reset bracket"  :;): 

FT5 c cool!

N'étant potentiellement pas dispo pour l'event par équipe  ::unsure::  (j'aurais peut-être du mal a être présent pour un truc qui prend du temps sur une seule session), je préfère ne pas donner mon avis dessus  ::ninja::

----------


## Rom1

Je vote pour 4 poules de 4. Avec looser bracket. Et sans Wahou (il piffe trop la CA, et Dhalsim cay pétay).

----------


## Kamikaze

Ouais nimporte quel format me convient mais effectivement faut équilibrer durée et fun. Chaud pour la session en équipe mais juste se prévoir ca a lavance pour etre sur que yait du monde dispo.

Merci Wahou  ::o:

----------


## Mjoln

J'ai rien compris \o/

Comme vous voulez donc :D Ft5 avec counter pick ça me va bien.
Et pour l'event équipe, faut juste que je le sache suffisamment a l'avance pour m'organiser  ::):

----------


## Zaltman

Perso légère préférence pour 2 poules de 8 sans looser.

----------


## von_yaourt

Moi j'ai une préférence pour qu'on écrive loser correctement.  ::trollface::

----------


## Kamikaze

Louzeur braguette

----------


## Mr Thy

> Ensuite il faut commencer à réfléchir à l'event par équipe : soit à un format, une date, des participants (sachant qu'il y en aura peut être en plus et en moins par rapport aux inscrits de la Topangcoin). On peut même envisager un truc sur plusieurs jeux de baston, à méditer...l'idée c'est quand même que ça ne dure qu'une journée/soirée. Pour nous laisser un peu de marge je dirai qu'il vaut mieux faire ça entre les poules et les phases éliminatoires, voire en clôture de la Topangcoin, comme ça la chose sera rôdée.


Je ne peux streamer que les trucs où je suis spectateur moi-même, n'oubliez pas ça. Donc dans SFV, pas plus que 3v3 (vu qu'il n'y a que 8 places dans le lobby). Sinon, j'ai Skullgirls, KOF XIII, et XRD Sign, à part ça, njet. Fightcade, à voir.

----------


## Zerger

Je me suis pas inscrit à la Topangcoin parce que je vais galérer à jouer tous mes matchs sans retarder le tournoi  ::):  (vu comment je galère pour faire mes parties de Starcraft et de Borderlands entre canards, je préfère ne pas prendre de risque)

Mais sur un event d'une soirée, je suis partant pour jouer et streamer si besoin  ::lol:: 
SF5, KoF2002, KoF13, Skullgirls, Xrd et Revelator

----------


## Supergounou

Perso j'avais bien aimé le format ligue de la première Topangcoin, qui lui avait valu son nom: tout le monde rencontre tout le monde, et à la fin on compte les points. Ca permet de rencontrer des adversaires contre qui on a pas l'habitude de jouer, l'idée est cool, alors que j'étais plutôt réfractaire au début.

Par contre c'était le bordel pour que tous les matchs aient lieux, et l'orga était assez pénible, donc finalement le 4/poules c'est peut-être le mieux  ::ninja::

----------


## yodaxy



----------


## Yoggsothoth



----------


## Zaltman

> Moi j'ai une préférence pour qu'on écrive loser correctement.


C'est pas une faute, j'ai juste p-linké le o de loser.  :;):

----------


## Minouche

> J'ai rien compris \o/
> 
> Comme vous voulez donc :D Ft5 avec counter pick ça me va bien.
> Et pour l'event équipe, faut juste que je le sache suffisamment a l'avance pour m'organiser


Moi c'est tout pareil que Mjoln.

----------


## Kamikaze

'Tain cool la reveal demain, c'était lourd d'attendre le 15. Sans surprise ce sera sûrement Helen/Kolin en espérant un gameplay stylé  ::o: 

Jusqu'ici les inédits (quasiment tout le cast en fait vu que les originaux ont aussi un gameplay nouveau) me plaisent tous donc ça devrait être bien

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Mais un perso par mois c'est toujours bien trop lent je trouve! Et c'est zarb' d'en sortir vers la fin du CPT du coup

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Come back, baby come back ♫♪♫

Le combo d'Humanbomb sur Gouki !

----------


## von_yaourt

Moi j'attends le retour de Sodom.  :Bave:

----------


## Supergounou

> Et c'est zarb' d'en sortir vers la fin du CPT du coup


Prolonger la "hype".

----------


## Wahou

Je note vos préférences et le fait que yaourt orthographie bien son nom. Ca semble assez serré donc j'exercerai en fin de semaine mon pouvoir absolu de roi de la mare si y a pas de majorité nette.

J'ai hâte d'ecouter le disque de Lupe Fiasco...et de voir ce nouveau low tier, si c'est pire que Fang je le joue ! C'était un perso classe Sodom, dans les ombres yen a une qui y faisait penser mais si on s'en tient à l'annonce "que des persos nouveaux dans l'univers de sf", on peut oublier.

Putain je viens de capter le jeu de mots. C'est chouette si ça devient Mjoln est courante.

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

> Come back, baby come back ♫♪♫
> 
> Le combo d'Humanbomb sur Gouki !


Ah mais c'est comme ça, en fait, qu'on gagne ?  ::huh::  On se laisse lentement mourir et ensuite on revient dans les dernières secondes !  ::o:  'Fallait le dire, j'aurais commencé par là.  ::O:  Hey, wait…  ::w00t::  pourquoi chez moi y a que la première partie qui fonctionne ?!  ::P:

----------


## Mjoln

Quand Le Dahu botte les fesses de Imstilldadaddy (je le poste parce qu'il est trop modeste, il le postera pas  ::):  )

Le mec etait à beat by 21...

Calez-vous à 1 h 49 

https://www.twitch.tv/videos/120582638

----------


## SuicideSnake

Oh mon dieu, cette montagne de sel  ::XD::

----------


## Rom1

Dans les commentaires : "Itazan on his EU account"  ::XD:: 

Me semble que Wahou l'avait battu avec son Sim aussi. Le mec est bon mais c'est une p$^ù de grande gueule.

----------


## Wahou

C'est si bon ! GG Dahu !

Quant à moi je n'ai pas ce niveau, j'ai seulement battu son Akuma.  ::ninja::

----------


## Kamikaze

Ouais moi Dahu me reste Vega et Birdie en dernier rempart mais il a mis un truc comme 15-9 à mon Rashid. Birdie ça sest fini sur un 5-4 pour moi mais cétait serré. Boxer cest même pas la peine je prends 5-0. Vega gagne encore surtout grace au matchup. Mais Dahu continue de saméliorer non stop, niveau top player je vous disais!

----------


## Mjoln

Kolin est là :

----------


## Vorshakaar

> Ouais moi Dahu me reste Vega et Birdie en dernier rempart mais il a mis un truc comme 15-9 à mon Rashid. Birdie ça sest fini sur un 5-4 pour moi mais cétait serré. Boxer cest même pas la peine je prends 5-0. Vega gagne encore surtout grace au matchup. Mais Dahu continue de saméliorer non stop, niveau top player je vous disais!





> Ouais enfin Kami il est gratuit aussi...


 ::ninja::

----------


## yodaxy

Grilled.

Elle a l'air sympa  ::): 

EDIT :

----------


## Mjoln

Elle a des 1000 mains putain  ::love::

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Et un contre ! bon ça reste une énième blonde à forte poitrine ...

----------


## Wahou

Je suis hyper déçu par le design du perso, je la trouve fadasse au possible. Pour moi c'est la grande soeur de Cammy avec une chapka...ah non pardon, c'est son skin de Noël ! Sérieux les gars je crois qu'il est pas possible de faire des visages féminins si génériques...pour le coup rétrospectivement je trouverai presque que Juri, Chun et Laura sont dix fois plus charismatiques. Bon après c'est les goûts, les couleurs, tout ça tout ça.
On va quand même voir si niveau gameplay ça se démarque, ça reste le principal...

----------


## Vorshakaar

> Elle a des 1000 mains putain


C'est le rekka ?

Elle a une choppe aérienne, un "soul spiral"-like qui peut faire glissade ex, un peu comme le dash de Karin j'ai l'impression, et une espèce de lancé de glaçon aérien à plusieurs positions style Kunaï de Freebuki mais avec effet double jump  ::o: .

[Edit]J'ai l'impression que le dash peut faire glissade, "soul spirale" ou choppe.

----------


## Zerger

Je la trouve beaucoup trop vetue pour du Capcom  :tired:

----------


## Vorshakaar

On va rire encore une fois:




> As previously mentioned, we have been analyzing player performance since the Season 2 balance changes. At this time, we can confirm additional changes are in the works to bring characters in-line with how we envision them to perform. We can’t share all of the details quite yet, but we are anticipating an announcement early March.


Encore du ré-équilibrage (ou du nerf  ::ninja:: ) en approche.

----------


## Hige

Wesh, j'ai raté quoi pendant un mois ?

Et y a encore de la place pour la Topangcoin ?

Et ça vous dit de la bagarre ce soir pour mon retour ?

----------


## Vorshakaar

Rien.

Non.

Ouai, tonight.

----------


## Wahou

Ah merde. On est 16, mais pour notre higeounet on va trouver une place, ses excuses nous manqueraient trop... S'il y a des retardataires tant qu'à faire qu'ils se manifestent avant dimanche.

----------


## Hige

Quelles excuses ? Vous parlez au finaliste de la Topangcoin monsieur, je demande le respect ou ça finit en ft5  :tired:

----------


## Vorshakaar

17 joueurs, ça va pas déséquilibrer ? Ou faut monter à 20 (5 spots de 4 joueurs) ?

[edit]


> The character looks cool, the trailer is great, Lupe's music is sympathic (and I'm not a fan of this kind of music), we have a date and her costumes, except the nostalgia one (she looks like a french tranny streamer - which is a good streamer but that's not important here) are good.


 :Facepalm:

----------


## Rom1

> 


FT2 sur Ultra SF2. Tu joueras au tactile en plus.

----------


## Kamikaze

Nan mais au pire on fait démarrer un mec en avance dans l'arbre ou autre, y'a toujours moyen de rajouter un pèlerin au tournoi, et puis finaliste de la coinleague quoi

----------


## LeChameauFou

Tant pis on fait une poule de 5 c'est pas grave hein

----------


## Mjoln

> Et ça vous dit de la bagarre ce soir pour mon retour ?


Yes sir !  ::lol:: 
Mais pas avant une bonne heure et demie...

----------


## Kamikaze

Hahahaha trop drole le match contre ISDD il a pété un cable sur la première défaite. Il se plait des sauts et du style de jeu un peu téméraire mais bon Zangief Guile y'a pas 10 000 options pour le gros et jolis réflexes comme d'hab (anti-airs et v-skill en réaction pour chopper le avant mk).

Par contre tu t'es bien fait roulé sur les deux rounds suivants, on dirait que tu t'es trop laissé surprendre par son offense, t'aurais vraiment du lui prendre ces matchs, faut pas hésiter à turtle 5 minutes le temps de calmer le mec à gros coups de mandales. Guile peut pas attaquer Gief comme ça.

----------


## Zaltman

> Quand Le Dahu botte les fesses de Imstilldadaddy (je le poste parce qu'il est trop modeste, il le postera pas  )
> 
> Le mec etait à beat by 21...
> 
> Calez-vous à 1 h 49 
> 
> https://www.twitch.tv/videos/120582638


Mon héro! Putain fait des tournois dahu!

----------


## Hige

> Yes sir ! 
> Mais pas avant une bonne heure et demie...


C'est prévu pour 21h cher ami !

----------


## Mr Thy

> Ouais moi Dahu me reste Vega et Birdie en dernier rempart mais il a mis un truc comme 15-9 à mon Rashid. Birdie ça sest fini sur un 5-4 pour moi mais cétait serré. Boxer cest même pas la peine je prends 5-0. Vega gagne encore surtout grace au matchup. Mais Dahu continue de saméliorer non stop, niveau top player je vous disais!


Ouais il s'améliore le saligaud. Faut que je sois super concentré avec mon Bison (avec le costume foncé en plus) pour que j'ai encore une chance. 
Me fait casser mes dash saperlipopette, il a des réactions...

----------


## Wahou

Du coup j'ajoute Vorsh, Thy et Yog et on est bon !  ::trollface::

----------


## Vorshakaar

Bon bon, mon grand cœur va me perdre, mais je m'y colle: vous pouvez m'ajouter à la topangcoin pouet pouet 2017.

----------


## Kamikaze

Mais genre le mec en grand prince

----------


## Vorshakaar

J'ai juste entendu les appels à l'aide du petit peuple à l'attention de mon auguste personne  :Indeed:  .

----------


## Kamikaze

Je fais me faire un devoir de te sortir de ce tournoi par la porte des chiottes  :tired:

----------


## Vorshakaar

Hahaha, je me gausse  :Pipe:  .

Et Hyge il a tout cassé son jeu  :haha:  .

----------


## Hige

God dammit Capcom  :tired: 

Ça va encore attirer Tyler tout ça  :tired:

----------


## Supergounou

Je viens de regarder le MPSTP de cette semaine, avec des matchs de SF4 dedans, puis de SF5. Je sais pas si c'est la nostalgie, la redécouverte, ou je ne sais quoi d'autre, mais il n'empêche que j'ai pris 'achement plus de plaisir à regarder la première moitié que la seconde.

----------


## Tyler Durden

Avec Kami on a fait une bonne session de Revelator matchs/training online et c'était vraiment génial, ce jeu me redonne le même plaisir de "travailler" le jeu comme sur SF4.

----------


## Le Dahu

Merci les canards, vous êtes au top  ::wub::   ::wub::   ::wub:: 

C'est pas encore ça mais je suis content de mon premier matche. Je vois clairement quand je tombe contre des ultra diamond que j'arrive pas a défendre et je prends tellement chère  :Emo: 

Sinon minouche c'est bien amélioré je trouve, mjoln commence a bien gérer son boxer, Sebryu avec qui j'ai jouer pour la première fois se débrouille très bien avec son necalli.  :Clap: 

J'ai plus eu l’occasion de jouer contre mr thy et son féroce bison ainsi que Zaltman et son respectable Gief, j’espère corriger ça a l'occasion  ::lol:: 
Gounou une fois que tu arrêtera de te cacher on se fera quelque matche
Faut qu'on rejoue ensemble Kami une fois que je serais sortit de la salle du temps  :Coco: 

Ps: J'aime bien les smiley de cpc  :OO:

----------


## Supergounou

> Gounou une fois que tu arrêtera de te cacher on se fera quelque matche


Je me planque pas, c'est toi qui t'es barré fissa l'autre soir!  :tired: 

Je sais que mon Guile fait encore plus peur que DaDaddy, mais quand même!  ::P:

----------


## Hige

Ptite session du plaisir avec Vorsha et Kami, j'aime toujours autant d'amour ma Karin, encore plus depuis que je fous du v-trigger à la pelle <3

Par contre Kami il refuse de sortir Rashido ou Vega contre moi, y a des trucs qui se cachent ici messieurs.

----------


## Kamikaze

Mais je vais pas mettre 40-0 à tours les canards que je croise non plus, après si tu veux que je sorte les mains je sors les mains

----------


## Supergounou

Ouais, sort les mains de ton slip Kami, ça commence à fermenter  :tired:

----------


## Kamikaze

Ça manque de respect à la moindre occasion sur ce topic, va falloir sévir

----------


## Mjoln

Quand je suis arrivé, vous étiez tous barrés. Mais Vorsh a répondu à mon appel. On voit les vrais bonhommes. 
Et bim, deux heures et demie de matches derrière les oreilles ! Vorsh a joué à peu près tous les persos du cast, je crois. Je me suis cru dans le mode arcade  ::ninja::

----------


## Wahou

+ Vorsh + Hige
On est 18, ça peut faire deux poules de 9 avec 4 qualifiés par poules, sinon on attend deux volontaires !
Mon Dhalsim se frotte les mains dans le dos en se grattant le nez avec l'orteil, ça va chauffer !

----------


## Rom1

Nan mais joue Akuma toi. Il est très bien ton Akuma.

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Sinon sur Colin là je pige pas un truc, c'est pas Helen !?






> Name: Helen Height: 168cm Weight: 65kg Blood type: AB Birthday: February 14 Country of Origin: Unknown Favorite things: reading, butterflies Dislikes: Unknown
> 
> The one who found the mysteriously resurrected person Nash in those ancient ruins. A gentle-looking woman who leaves quite an impression; she’s always reading an old book she carries with her.


Car Kolin c'est elle :






> Name: Kolin Height: 168cm Weight: 65kg Blood type: AB Birthday: February 14 Country of Origin: Unknown Favorite things: reading, butterflies Dislikes: Everything except Master Gill, soldiers
> 
> She has a very cunning and calculating personality, and she will achieve her objective by any means necessary. She will sometimes deceive her opponents with a friendly tone and her soft, kind voice. She is involved behind-the-scenes with a variety of incidents.


Ils ont mixé les 2 persos !?

----------


## Ouro

C'est le même perso, cf: la fin du mode histoire.  ::):

----------


## Hige

Soeurs jumelles ?  ::o: 

Urien a tout compris à la vie  ::ninja::

----------


## Yoggsothoth

> C'est le même perso, cf: la fin du mode histoire.


Ah bah forcément ! Merci .

----------


## Mr Thy

Ca tronche ne ressemble plus du tout à sa version du story mode...

----------


## Hige

> C'est le même perso, cf: la fin du mode histoire.


Perso, de ce que j'en ai capté, Kolin bosse avec Gill et Helen avec Urien.

----------


## yodaxy

Kolin c'est Ken déguisé en fait :



Ce twist !  ::o: 

Non en fait Helen et elle sont vraiment la même personne :



Je préfère le costume Story d'ailleurs.

----------


## Kamikaze

Agent double

- - - Mise à jour - - -

----------


## Erkin_

J'ai viens de gagner mon ft5 vs la grippe, ce soir je suis disponible pour de la castagne.

Sinon, vous n'avez pas une vidéo de bonne Juri vs Zangief en season 2 ?  J'ai cherché chez AiAi, il ramasse presque autant que moi  ::ninja::  (https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=btN200qy8lA)

----------


## Vorshakaar

> Ah bah forcément ! Merci .


La séquence en question (spoil tout ça).

Bon, le perso m'intéresse pour le côté gameplay défensif (sauf si elle est à charge). Par-contre, elle semble avoir une life bar assez faible à la Ibuki S1, 900 de stamina.

----------


## Mr Thy

> Perso, de ce que j'en ai capté, Kolin bosse avec Gill et Helen avec Urien.


Ouais, ce sont des frères aussi hein. Ouro a raison, à la fin on voit Gill parler à Helen, y a de la glace qui se brise, et on comprend que c'est Kolin en fait (surtout que Gill dit explicitement Kolin). Probablement elle travaille pour Gill pour tenir à l'oeil Urien, qui vise sa place.

Mais ouais, si on se barre avant que le générique de fin soit fini, on voit pas tout ça.

----------


## Mjoln

La topanga League 6 bat son plein 



Haku  :Mellow2:  Y a tellement de phases que j'ai envie de lui piquer   ::love:: 

Pour Kami :

----------


## Kamikaze

Kolin a l'air sympa, vraiment beaucoup d'option de déplacements. Je suis très curieux de voir l'équilibrage annoncé pour mars

----------


## Higgins

Quelle barbe le roster de ce jeu. Et Blanka, qu'en-ont ils fait? Les ordures!

----------


## Hige

Il a disparu et c'est tant mieux  :tired:

----------


## Supergounou

Moi j'aimais bien Blanka 

Spoiler Alert! 


quand c'était moi qui le jouait  ::P:

----------


## Mr Thy

Blanka orange DBZ vs Blanka vert DBZ, des match épiques que voila.

----------


## Mjoln

J'ai remis la bonne vidéo de Haku Vs Daigo, la video de Yogaflame présentait pas les matches dans le bon ordre, c'est strange...

----------


## Supergounou

> Blanka orange DBZ vs Blanka vert DBZ, des match épiques que voila.


 ::love:: 

Souvenirs.

----------


## Supergounou

C'est quoi ce bordel  ::O: 

J'ai voulu lancer le jeu ce soir, j'ai le menu pour choisir mode normal ou safe mode, je fais ok comme dalle, nada, rien. Je redémarre Steam, pareil. Je redémarre l'ordi, encore pareil. Je tente de lancer le jeu via le dossier d'installation, que dalle. Je vérifie les fichiers du jeu via Steam, il me trouve 109 fichiers manquants, ok, bizarre, mais soit, ça retélécharge, et... toujours rien...

THY, QU4EST6CE T4AS FAIT A MON JEU§§§§

----------


## Mr Thy

Ah c'est ça que je te voyais revenir sur SFV trouzemille fois...

Chez moi ça marche nickel.

----------


## Supergounou

Je tente une réinstall du jeu, mais en connexion limité pour que madame puisse regarder ses séries. Ça prend des heures...

Ce que je ne comprends pas, c'est que le jeu marchait très bien la dernière fois (weekend dernier?), et qu'il n'y a pas eu de maj depuis si je ne m'abuse.

----------


## Mr Thy

j'ai parlé trop vite. Réseau pourri.

----------


## Supergounou

C'est pas la jeu mon soucis, Hige a eu le même soucis ça viendrait de la dernière maj de Avast. Pourquoi j'ai pas pensé à ça avant de réinstaller le jeu, j'ai grave envie de jouer moi  ::|:

----------


## Kamikaze

Nan mais en vrai, sans rire. Ça fait bien 10 piges que j'ai pas d'anti virus sur aucun de mes pcs et j'ai jamais eu la moindre emmerde. C'est vraiment inutile, et les symptomes d'avoir un anti virus cest les symptomes d'avoir un virus, c'est ridicule.

Télécharge pas n'importe quoi et roulez jeunesse, en plus ça a l'air programmé comme de la grosse daube ces trucs, avec leur système de signature de virus, mon cul, paye l'ingéniosité.

----------


## Mr Thy

Ouais mais font comment alors pour visiter les sites de cul?

----------


## Rom1

Tu prends un premium. Comme tout le monde.

----------


## Kamikaze

Tu joues Laura

----------


## Rom1

Ouaip et ça te fais peur. Avoue.

----------


## Supergounou

Bon, Avast est effectivement le fautif.

Sinon, une fois réinstallé, j'ai pu faire quelques matchs en ranked. Y a pas un gros soucis au niveau des serveurs? Sans exagérer, un match sur deux ne comptabilise pas les LP perdus/gagnés. Souvent à mon désavantage évidemment  :tired: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

EDIT: Et merci de vous soucier de ma sexualité  ::P:

----------


## Mr Thy

Idem ici. J'ai claqué des points ainsi.

----------


## Kamikaze

Le comptage des points marche systématiquement in fine, parfois ça va pas marcher en fin de match mais ça sera fait plus tard, vous pouvez pas en perdre comme ça, donc vous inquiétez pas c'est comptabilisé

----------


## Rom1

Ouaip valable pour la FM aussi.

----------


## Erkin_

En crowdfunding : https://www.catarse.me/trajes_fatais

----------


## Metalink

Bon j'ai enfin craqué pour le jeu, en partie à cause du nouveau perso qui à l'air trop cool  ::lol:: 
Quelques conseils pour débuter ? Je pensais jouer Cammy, mais en fait Karin est plutôt marrante, donc je pense me concentrer sur elle dans un premier temps.

Hésitez pas à m'ajouter sur Steam ou sur le truc de Capcom (Meta-link) pour se taper un peu, je vais rejoindre le Discord  ::):

----------


## Mjoln

La movelist de Kolin Maya : http://streetfighter.com/characters/kolin/

Y a bien un mille mains  ::lol::  Mais c'est comme pour le mille pieds de Chun li, y a le choix entre quart avant poing ou bourriner le bouton...

En tout cas, je la trouve toufue la move list non ?  ::o:

----------


## Rom1

Le perso me plait bien. Je vais l'acheter direct. Sa boule de neige à l'air top tier.

----------


## Mjoln

> Hésitez pas à m'ajouter sur Steam ou sur le truc de Capcom (Meta-link) pour se taper un peu, je vais rejoindre le Discord


Je t'ai mis en première page. T'es du genre joueur régulier ?

Par contre le discord, on l'utilise que pour les grandes occasions en général, genre gros tournoi le week-end.

----------


## Supergounou

Incroyable, Capcom a réussi à faire un personnage féminin encore plus moche que les autres  ::|:

----------


## Metalink

> Je t'ai mis en première page. T'es du genre joueur régulier ?


Régulier, je sais pas encore, mais j'aimerais bien arriver à y jouer un peu convenablement  ::): 

C'est noté pour le discord !

----------


## Mr Thy

Je sais pas à quel niveau tu commences, mais *Gief's Gym* pourrait peut-être t'être utile.

----------


## Erkin_



----------


## Hige

> Bon j'ai enfin craqué pour le jeu, en partie à cause du nouveau perso qui à l'air trop cool 
> Quelques conseils pour débuter ? Je pensais jouer Cammy, mais en fait Karin est plutôt marrante, donc je pense me concentrer sur elle dans un premier temps.
> 
> Hésitez pas à m'ajouter sur Steam ou sur le truc de Capcom (Meta-link) pour se taper un peu, je vais rejoindre le Discord


Metalink a vu la lumière  ::o: 

Hésite pas à demander conseil, je colle Karin depuis la beta  :;):

----------


## Mjoln

Hier, Wahou me parlait d'une chouette appli téléphone avec la frame data du jeu. Mais j'ai oublié le nom :/  Ça vous parle ? Wahou, si tu passes par là...
Je la mettrai en OP tiens avec le lien vers Gief's gym.

----------


## Supergounou

Frame Assistant Tool alias FAT.

----------


## Mjoln

OUIIIII  ::lol::

----------


## Kamikaze

Y donne tellement envie de jouer Fang à chaque fois

----------


## Mr Thy

> Hier, Wahou me parlait d'une chouette appli téléphone avec la frame data du jeu. Mais j'ai oublié le nom :/  Ça vous parle ? Wahou, si tu passes par là...
> Je la mettrai en OP tiens avec le lien vers Gief's gym.


Comme dit Gounou FAT, qui contient le Gief's gym aussi. Y a une grosse partie de cette appli qui est disponible sur leur site https://fullmeter.com

----------


## Wahou

J'aime bien le design du jeu que tu as mis Erkin. Les persos ont l'air bien identifiés et ça bouge plutot bien (rien à voir avec du Injustice 2, au hasard) ::ninja::  . Pour le reste faut voir à l'usage, ça a l'air bizarre le truc du finish, je suis pas top convaincu, mais à suivre !

Sinon Mochi a franchi un nouveau cap dans son jeu. Il baite des trucs de fou(notamment un vreversal avant de mettre une CA dedans) et varie les hauteurs de vskill pour leurrer, c'est à pleurer de beauté. Je compte egalement deux belles CA à la relevée, je dis ça je dis rien.  ::trollface:: 

C'est là. https://youtu.be/4F9EBRGKeRQ

----------


## Wahou

Mais c'est magnifiqueeeeeeeeeee !!!!

----------


## Mr Thy

> Le comptage des points marche systématiquement in fine, parfois ça va pas marcher en fin de match mais ça sera fait plus tard, vous pouvez pas en perdre comme ça, donc vous inquiétez pas c'est comptabilisé


Non, je confirme, le dernier match n'est même pas comptabilisé dans ma liste de match en classé. C'est comme si'il y avait un RQ de l'autre part.

----------


## Kamikaze

Ah ouais si le match est pas comptabilisé t'auras rien, mais maintenant les RQ c'est -200 LP direct pour celui qui quitte, ça fait un bail que j'ai pas vu de RQ pour le coup

----------


## Mr Thy

Ouais, ce qui est bizarre c'est qu'il n'y a eu aucune mention de disconnect. Juste l'écran de score mais tout le monde avec --- LP.

Y'avait un truc pour forcer ça en tirant le cable réseau pendant la win screen, et le rebranche juste après, mais je croyais que c'était réparé ce truc.

----------


## Supergounou

> je croyais que c'était réparé ce truc.


Vu le nombre de fois que ça m'est arrivé hier, j'ai pas l'impression. Remarque, je sais pas si c'est ça, car ça m'est arrivé aussi lors du premier match, avec le type qui rematch. J'imagine que si tu débranches le cable réseau, tu te fais éjecter des serveurs?

----------


## Mr Thy

Bah, apparament si t'avais le timing de juste le débrancher avant le comptage des points, et de le remettre à l'affichage du score, ça te laisait connecté.

----------


## Vorshakaar

Peut-être le fameux cheat qui permet de garder ses lp ?

----------


## Mr Thy

Mouais bon, faudra que je tape un autre pour les lui piquer alors hein.

----------


## Raymonde

Pfouah impossible de jouer aujourd'hui, déconnecté des serveurs toutes les 3 minutes (j'avais l'impression que c'était exactement le même délais à chaque fois).

A coté ma connexion est parfaitement stable  :Emo: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Et avant hier j'ai joué 2hen ladder, seulement 2 matchs de comptabilisé, tous les autres j'avais ces messages :



Bien la dernière mise à jour

----------


## Mr Thy

Ouais, sur le reddit ça pleut des reclamations aussi ces derniers jours. Je crois qu'ils ont un prob avec les serveurs.

----------


## Supergounou

> Je crois qu'ils ont encore et toujours un prob avec les serveurs.


 ::):

----------


## Mr Thy

Rohh. Pour une fois je me retiens.

----------


## LeChameauFou

> Pfouah impossible de jouer aujourd'hui, déconnecté des serveurs toutes les 3 minutes (j'avais l'impression que c'était exactement le même délais à chaque fois).
> 
> A coté ma connexion est parfaitement stable 
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> Et avant hier j'ai joué 2hen ladder, seulement 2 matchs de comptabilisé, tous les autres j'avais ces messages :
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/1b11f78...16781da231.jpg
> ...


le nombre de fois que ça m'est arrivé durant les fêtes.

----------


## yodaxy

> Ouais, sur le reddit ça pleut des reclamations aussi ces derniers jours. Je crois qu'ils ont un prob avec les serveurs.


Il me semble avoir lu quelque part (Neogaf je crois) qu'ils seraient en train de migrer leur serveurs sur quelque chose de plus costaud. P'tèt pour ça.

----------


## Kamikaze

Grosse session avec Wahou et Minouche en guest, c'était cool, Minouche pour passer au niveau supérieur faut que tu fasses un peu de training je pense, travaille quoi faire sur les mises à terre et travaille tes pressings quand l'adversaire garde. Derrière bas lp bas lp faut que tu mettes le scythe lk ou le moonsault, pas un normal qui fait pas combo. Apprends les combo avec v trigger et utilise ça mieux, tu l'utilises toujours en pif, t'es pas loin de passer un pallier je pense. Anti air plus aussi, bas mp, scythe HK etc.

La topanga league bat son plein, apparemment Daigo s'est fait pourrir par tout le monde haha.

Haitani détruit tout avec son Necalli  ::o: 

La tension:





Haitani toujours aussi parfait

----------


## Mr Thy

> La tension:


Il me manque cette patience.

----------


## Kamikaze

Y'a Haku qui a réussi à sortir Tokido

----------


## Wahou

Et moi je dois faire quoi pour progresser?  :Bave: 

En tout cas très bonne session. Minouche a ramassé mon Akuma des bois et j'arrive toujours pas à prendre plus d'un match de temps en temps au griffe de Kami. J'ai pigé deux trois trucs mais la marche est encore haute !

----------


## Mr Thy

Jouer un autre perso  ::ninja:: 
















Je rigole...

----------


## Mjoln

Comment c'est tendu :

----------


## Wahou

Right now random cup sur vsftv (et twitch) avec Luffy, will2pac,etc.

----------


## Minouche

> Grosse session avec Wahou et Minouche en guest, c'était cool, Minouche pour passer au niveau supérieur faut que tu fasses un peu de training je pense, travaille quoi faire sur les mises à terre et travaille tes pressings quand l'adversaire garde. Derrière bas lp bas lp faut que tu mettes le scythe lk ou le moonsault, pas un normal qui fait pas combo. Apprends les combo avec v trigger et utilise ça mieux, tu l'utilises toujours en pif, t'es pas loin de passer un pallier je pense. Anti air plus aussi, bas mp, scythe HK etc.


 :Cocolol:  Da Kaporal !!

----------


## Mjoln

> Right now random cup sur vsftv (et twitch) avec Luffy, will2pac,etc.


Je suis dessus. Mais qui sont tous ces gens ? ça se joue dans un micromania ?  ::o:  Hahaha, d'accord, le truc est vraiment random (comme le commentaire de Lord DVD d'ailleurs).   ::XD:: 

Edit : (comme le niveau aussi d'ailleurs, je retourne à la Topanga)

----------


## Kamikaze

> Et moi je dois faire quoi pour progresser? 
> 
> En tout cas très bonne session. Minouche a ramassé mon Akuma des bois et j'arrive toujours pas à prendre plus d'un match de temps en temps au griffe de Kami. J'ai pigé deux trois trucs mais la marche est encore haute !


Anti-air avec arrière mp, c'est mieux j'ai testé contre un très bon sim online et cancel avec un truc intéressant (boule, tp, boule ex, v-skill? j'ai pas test ça) si faisable selon la situation, essaye de caser plus de arrière HP aussi. Sinon tu joues super bien y'a pas photo mais t'es un peu trop prévisible, des fois tu spammes bas lk et bas mk t'es cramé à 10 kilomètres. Je me rends pas trop compte du match up vs Vega, je pense que c'est gérable pour Sim mais tu ne sais pas gérer les barcelona EX, après je sais pas si t'as une option garantie à 100% je pense qu'il faut faire un truc genre glissade au dernier moment ou très tôt, je sais plus.

Repère un Sim super bien classé (la fonction recherche te permet de chercher par rang online) et regarde comment il fait contre Barcelona EX. Contre Boxer t'es un peu trop passif et prévisible aussi, tente pas des teleports au pif, essaye de les faire en réaction.

Mais t'en es à un niveau ou je peux plus trop te conseiller car c'est des détails de matchups ou des trucs de Sim que moi-même je ne connais pas. Il en faut peu pour que tu arrives à me battre je pense.

Clairement niveau mind game et quoi faire dans les pressings tes pas au point, je manipule trop facilement ce que tu vas faire, essaye de prendre des décisions froides, optimales et parfois tente les hard read, regarde plus ton adversaire et ses patterns et profite de la moindre habitude qu'il laisse paraitre.

Voilà donc t'es fort mais on sent clairement un manque d'expérience et de vieilles combines, impose plus ton jeu et lis mieux le jeu de l'autre, soit plus vicieux, varie plus, apprends bien tes setups et rate pas les meaties, perfectionne encore ton utilisation de l'instant air gale, c'est vraiment l'outil qui fait la différence entre les meilleurs sim du monde et le reste et franchement je suis impressionné de ta régularité avec je vois souvent F Champ le rater et pareil pour Arturo.

Contre Rashid je pense que le matchup est pour Rashid mais tu connais clairement pas le perso donc t'en fais pas pour les défaites, y'a plus de trous qu'il n'y parait et il est assez négatif sur pas mal de truc, je t'ai volé ton tour assez souvent.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Je crois que arrière mp casse assez facilement barcelona EX d'ailleurs

----------


## Kamikaze

Lucius qui nous régale encore  ::o:

----------


## Mjoln

Ouaaaw, comment c'est beau  :Emo:

----------


## Vorshakaar

> Lucius qui nous régale encore


Easy !  :Cigare: 

(avec du red bull en intra-veineuse, ça doit être possible  ::ninja::  ).

----------


## Wahou

J'ai pris note de tout.
D'une manière générale j'ai vraiment tendance à faire mes combines comme tu dis et je regarde pas trop les moves du perso en face (j'y pense depuis le post sur le eye tracker mais j'ai pas encore le truc). A force je calcule des patterns mais j'ai clairement pas l'instinct de jouer en réaction, je fais plutôt des arnaques à la phase avec des variations mais ça a carrément ses limites (d'ailleurs je stagne un peu en plat). je pense que c'est parce que j'ai pas beaucoup d'xp en versus fighting. Je vais essayer de jouer plus calme et plus focus sur le perso d'en face, notamment pour maximiser les anti air et les whiff punishs, c'est vraiment ce qui me manque le plus pour rentabiliser le cassage de barre adverse.
Question perso je pense qu'Akuma me convient pas (trop compliqué) et Mika je suis pas assez patient. Je vais continuer de les jouer pour voir mais surtout pour la rigole. Je garde Dhalsim ! Pour un versus c'est quand tu veux Thy le match up Bison me plaît plus qu'avant !  ::trollface:: 

en tout cas hâte de voir ce que nous réserve la saison 2, tant en char qu'en équilibrages !

Pour la Topangcoin on est 18 du coup. Je sais pas trop quoi faire parce qu'avec des phases finales à 8 c'est sévère, ca fait moins de 50% qui font plus de trois matchs (option 4 poules : deux de 4, deux de 5). Sauf si on opte pour des grosses poules de 9 (option 2 poules) ce qui fera une grosse phase de poule mais why not. Faudra juste être sérieux et pas lâcher le truc. 
L'autre option qui a ma préférence c'est de faire en sorte que ceux qui sont pas qualifiés ont une chance en loser via une sorte de tableau preloser. En gros ça veut dire que tout le monde va en phase éliminatoire mais avec une (les perdants) ou deux (les gagnants) et un tableau plus ou moins compliqué. Dans ce cas on resterait sur 4 poules pour que ça aille plus vite.
C'est pas l'option la plus simple mais ça me paraît bien dans l'esprit canetons. Si vous avez encore un avis à donner hésitez pas je doute ! Je vais fignoler ça cette semaine et *on ouvrira la league le week end prochain.* 
Faites chauffer la salière !

Edit: en revanche j'arrive pas à custom toornament pour cette dernière option donc faudra revenir à de l'artisanal si ça vous dit. La j'ai configuré le truc en deux groupes pour un test si vous voulez vous faire une idée.

----------


## Kamikaze

Ouais après tu verras, y'aura sûrement une phase de transition où tu perdras plus que d'habitude, mais c'est le prix à payer pour progresser et pas stagner, tu vas tatonner mais ça va venir et c'est hyper gratifiant quand tu commences à rentrer dans la tête de l'autre et à vraiment tout comprendre

----------


## Hige

> c'est hyper gratifiant quand tu commences à rentrer dans la tête de l'autre et à vraiment tout comprendre


La preuve, Kami veut me tuer qu'avec Juri, je suis dans sa tête  ::ninja::

----------


## Kamikaze

C'est de l'entrainement

----------


## Mr Thy

Hige, tention, Kami joue assez bien Rog aussi.

Je dis ça, je dis rien  ::ninja::

----------


## Kamikaze

Y'a des FT 10 qui se perdent

----------


## Mr Thy

Ouais surtout contre Rog.

Ça se la pête après quand ça fait un comeback, mais dès que ça recommence à jouer un peu sérieux, comme par hasard le jeu plante en plein milieu du match.

Comme par hasard  ::ninja::

----------


## Hige

> Hige, tention, Kami joue assez bien Rog aussi.
> 
> Je dis ça, je dis rien


Oh toi  :tired: 

Ça va mal finir fieu  :tired:

----------


## KyouLeMalpropre

Platine, enfin ! 




Il a été long celui-ci, je suis un canard comblé ! Mais y a encore du travail !   :Pipe:

----------


## Mjoln

Purée, bravo !

----------


## Wahou

Congratz !
Faut qu'on joue ensemble Kyou, c'est un manque dans nos vies !  ::lol::

----------


## Rom1

Vous voulez pas faire une Topangcoin entre Platinum du coup ? ::P: 

Bien joué Kyou   :;):

----------


## KyouLeMalpropre

Merci les gars !  :;): 

Si t'es chaud Wahou, j'ai ma journée !

----------


## Kamikaze

Bien joué avec Vega ca compte d'autant plus

----------


## yodaxy

> *on ouvrira la league le week end prochain.*


Erf pile poil le weekend où je suis pas là  :Emo:

----------


## Seb Ryu 84

Putain! Le refus de rematch devrait être compté comme du rage quit!!! Ce soir c'est la foire à la saucisse! Entre ceux qui refusent de me laisser prendre ma revanche et ceux qui veulent pas me donner une seconde fois leurs points!!! J'en ai ras le c**  ::(: 

En plus, MOI, je rematch même après une rouste donc ça aide pas pour les points...

Et, tant qu'a râler, je me demande si l'invulnérabilité supprimées des DP n'est pas en train de me gâcher le jeu également...

Je crois que je vais retourner sur 2x ou 3.3... ou un air dasher...  ::ninja:: 

Bon je crois qu'il vaut mieux que j'aille dormir, ils m'ont trop mis les nerfs!!  ::(:

----------


## LeChameauFou

Sinon une fois le coincoin league commencé on fait un topic à part comme les hearthstoniens font ? Car avec le flood des tournois, des insultes de ranking et de débat philosophique sur le slip de zangieff on risque de se perdre...

----------


## Le Dahu

Bravo Kyou, belle performance  :Clap:

----------


## Mjoln

Si ya des gens qui sont chauds en début d'aprem, qu'ils se fassent connaitre ou se taisent à jamais.

----------


## Mr Thy



----------


## Mjoln

Bonne session avec Kyou et Wahou. Kyou, avec sa défense hallucinante de garde et de déchoppe, Wahou et sa R. Mika de l'enfer. J'ai bien mangé  ::cry::  Je suis tellement loin du niveau platine  :Emo:

----------


## Wahou

C'était cool. Tu gères quand même bien quand tu restes concentré. Tu rates/passes à côté de pas mal de punish. Bosse en entrainement quelques punish pas trop durs et rentables et jette un coup d'oeil à la frame data quand un move t'énerve.
Kyou est déjà un monstre après deux mois de jeu  ::O:  . On va manger les gars ! 
Quand il va commencer à punir mes tp et mon faux pressing qui existe pas je pourrai ranger mon orgueil. Desolé d'avoir quitté le chat audio comme un voleur, faut que je t'ajoute sur steam d'ailleurs et qu'on remette ça.

Sinon comme me disait Kyou et je l'ai beaucoup entendu dans des streams : il y aurait bien une OS de déchoppe sur le jeu. Si quelqu'un peut m'éclairer sur son existence réelle et la manière de la faire ?
Crimson a parlé du OS ou tu fais bloc, manip de gale mais avec lp+lk. Si le gars tape tu blocs, si choppe ça dechoppe, sinon tu gales un eventuel shimmy. Pas eu l'occasion de tester mais est ce que c'est un exemple d'OS de dechoppe?

----------


## Erkin_

Bon faut vraiment que je laisse de côté Juri et que je me mette à Ibuki : http://www.redbull.com/fr/fr/esports...nnages-faibles
Sur tous les jeux de baston, je me retrouve à avoir des coups de cœur pour les persos trop faibles ou trop complexes à jouer  :tired:

----------


## Kamikaze

Y'a pas de vraie OS de déchoppe dans le jeu comme dans SF4 par exemple ou effectivement l'input cr. LK + LP va battre une choppe 3 frame alors que ton bas LK sort en 5 par exemple.

Dans SFV quoique tu fasses (enfin personne n'a trouvé de combine pour l'instant) si tu input choppe y'a choppe qui sort. Y'a aucune embrouille de buffer ou de priorité d'input.

Donc toutes les manips de déchoppes sont des timings à la main qui ont pour principal but """"d'éviter""" les shimmys. Sauf qu'en pratique ça marche moyennement.

En gros c'est juste de décaler l'input de déchoppe et de faire un coup en même temps. "L'OS" la plus connue car utilisée par certains top player genre Daigo c'est de garder quelques secondes, puis d'input saut + LK + LP. Donc si le mec tape tu gardes, s'il choppe tu déchoppes et s'il fait rien (genre shimmy) tu fais saut arrière LK.

Mais donc dans ton exemple comme dans celui que je viens de donner ça pue un peu la merde:

Dans ton exemple à quoi sert le cas où ça déchoppe? Autant faire garde puis instant air yoga gale par exemple (être airborne c'est safe), surtout que s'il décale un normal en frametrap tu vas manger counter dans ton gale (ou crush counter même).

Le saut arrière est merdique, il est punissable, il rapproche du coin et si le mec fait un simple décalage il ouvre ta garde.

Donc pour moi le mieux au niveau de gestion des choppes c'est de déchopper très prudemment et au pire de manger une choppe. Y'a que dans le coin ou les probas changent un peu et où il faut parfois un hard read ou pas hésiter à consommer des ressources pour éviter de trop subir un jeu de choppe. En plus y'a pas 10 000 fenêtres de choppe en pur 50/50 c'est à dire que tu peux te faire chopper après un saut gardé ou parfois sur certaines relevées et après un light en garde (pas tous en plus souvent 1 seul light laisse à portée de choppe par perso). Donc en gros dans le pire des cas y'a 2 fenêtres de choppe en 50/50. Par exemple, sur SF4 on était facile 5-6 purs 50/50 avec certaines Kara choppes, sans compter le loop de choppe + imbocables même mid screen pour la grande majorité des persos.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Ah ouais et marche arrière est vraiment pas mal du tout pour contrer les choppes

----------


## Mr Thy

> Bon faut vraiment que je laisse de côté Juri et que je me mette à Ibuki : http://www.redbull.com/fr/fr/esports...nnages-faibles
> Sur tous les jeux de baston, je me retrouve à avoir des coups de cœur pour les persos trop faibles ou trop complexes à jouer


Ouais, et? Y a bien des mecs qui ont joués Gief pendant toute la S1, sont pas morts pour autant.

Ne le prend pas mal hein, mais je crois que ton niveau n'est pas encore à ce point que tu puisses vraiment sentir les différences (le mien non plus pour être honnête). Et bon, si tu trouves Juri technique, passer à Ibuki...

- - - Updated - - -




> Ah ouais et marche arrière est vraiment pas mal du tout pour contrer les choppes


Ouais, je confirme  ::ninja::  quand tu joues contre Bison, c'est super efficace.
Quand tu joues Bison, euh, comment dire... ça marche pas vraiment loin  ::):

----------


## Kamikaze

Haha ouais c'est pas pour tous les persos marche arrière et c'est pas foufou contre les persos avec une fat portée genre Urien et Dict

Sinon je pense que Juri est plus forte que jamais dans cette Saison avec tous ses buffs, elle a des blockstrings vraiment top (bas lp, st mk, fuhajin lk, cr mk, fuhajin lk est vraiment fort) maintenant et un jeu de choppe encore plus sale. Faut juste qu'un top player porte un peu ses couilles et y'a vraiment moyen de la voir dominer en tournoi. Après je connais pas encore tous ses matchups et effectivement Urien ça a pas l'air mega top donc ça en refroidira certain.

----------


## Hige

Et Karin  ::ninja::

----------


## Kamikaze

Tu parles plus que tu ne joues et pas autant que tu lag  :tired:

----------


## Hige

Excuse de sac n°107  :B):

----------


## Kamikaze

J'ai des screens et un témoin qui t'avait pris en flag au moment des faits dans la room donc gaffe  :Cigare: 

Sinon je pense sérieusement la main Juri cette S2  ::o: , faut que j'apprenne plus

----------


## Vorshakaar

Je n'y crois pas, je m'inscris à la topangcoin et bim, comme l'année passée, ma connexion fibre part en sucette  ::|:  .

Je suspecte un complot  :<_<:  .

Ha oui, pour moi Ibuki est bien plus dur que Juri niveau bombinettes.

----------


## Kamikaze

Ah bah Wahou j'ai trouvé la réponse au barcelona EX, ça marche 100% du temps: TP. Un Sim me l'a fait, après il faut un peu prédire si en plus de ça tu veux pouvoir punir le EX Barcelona qui whiff car il a beaucoup de recover, si tu TP loin tu seras mega safe mais pas de punition possible.

Sinon je retire ce que j'ai dit concernant les points car je viens d'avoir le même problème que vous évoquiez!  ::o:  j'ai tartiné un Balrog à trouze milliard de LP mais le match n'est pas comptabilisé. Mais le deuxième (que j'ai gagné aussi) a été comptabilisé, donc je pense que c'est vraiment une erreur de leur serveur et pas un hack (enfin dans mon cas).

----------


## Mr Thy



----------


## Raymonde

> je pense que c'est vraiment une erreur de leur serveur et pas un hack (enfin dans mon cas).


Yep c'est évident, mais v'là l'équipe de bras cassés quand même  ::mellow::

----------


## Wahou

Merci pour l'explication de l'OS. Faut que je shimmy plus en fait même si c' est pas intuitive tif avec le Sim. Mais parfois j'ai l'impression que la dechoppe sort pas quand tu prends un coup en meaty. Résultat tu bloques en déchoppant et tu as toujours raison, mais ça doit etre moi... Par exemple Kyou a dechoppé 80% de mes choppes meaty. Faudrait qu'il dise si c'est du fait d'une manip ou parce qu'il m'a lu ! Allez avoue !  :Pipe: 

*Sinon on va pouvoir commencer la league dès aujourd'hui !*

Rappel des règles :
- 2 poules de 9, les 4 premiers de chaque poule seront qualifiés en bracket eliminatoire qui comporte un looser
- comme n 2016, les matchs sont en FT5 avec possibilité de counter pick entre chaque match
- le nombre de manches remportées est comptabilisé en cas d'égalité au sein de la poule

*J'ai tiré les poules (cf. Le lien Topangcoin dans la signe)*. On peut les retirer si vous les trouvez pas assez équilibré. Moi ça me paraît pas mal : ya trois platines d'un côté mais les trois premiers de la précédente topangcoin de l'autre.
Du coup vous faites les matchs de votre poule dans l'ordre que vous voulez. Comme il y a 8 matchs à faire l'idéal c'est un par semaine pour deux mois de phase de poule. Je presserai les retardataires au fur et à mesure. Vous pouvez mettre les resultats là je les rentrerai.

Apres la phase de poule on fera l'event par équipe.
Bonne bourre à tous en franche canarderie !  ::lol::

----------


## Seb Ryu 84

Let's go!  :;): 

A partir de ce soir je surveille pour chopper ceux de ma poule  ::O:

----------


## Kamikaze

Ouais moi je suis dispo en soirée si co sur steam

----------


## Mjoln

> *J'ai tiré les poules* . (...) Bonne bourre à tous


 ::ninja:: 

Excellent wahou ! Je suis dispo à partir de 15 h pour ceux qui peuvent  ::):

----------


## yodaxy

Je ne suis pas là cette semaine  :Emo:  Désolé ça s'est mal goupillé, je suis en déplacement et ma surface pro ne supportera pas Street V (j'ai déjà essayé  ::ninja::  ). Je serais dispo à nouveau à partir du 20 Février donc ça devrait aller.

----------


## KyouLeMalpropre

Dispo cette aprem pour vous jouer un mauvais tour !
Concernant la dechoppe, j'en sais trop rien, pendant les pressings je garde le pouce sur la dechoppe (joueur manette donc croix carrée), j'appuie tout doucement lorsque les blockstrings sont trop espacés, ça a pas l'air intuitif dit comme ça, mais sa a fait c'est preuve pour moi. Si y a un saut pendant le pressing, je prend banane  ::mellow::

----------


## von_yaourt

Comme prévu, je t'envoie mon chèque pour ne pas m'avoir mis dans le groupe de Zaltman et Dahu.  ::ninja:: 

Je ne suis pas dispo les week-ends mais vous pouvez me poke sur Steam n'importe quand (id : [CPC]von_yaourt pour Minouche et Parpaingue, qui sont les seuls à ne pas être déjà dans mes contacts).

----------


## Rom1

Cool j'ai Kami dans ma poule ça va être facile.

----------


## Kamikaze

Dispo ce soir Rom1?  :B):

----------


## Supergounou

> *Sinon on va pouvoir commencer la league dès aujourd'hui !*


2 Zangief, 1 Dalhsim, nous voilà gâtés!  ::P:  Manque plus qu'une petite Laura et le compte est bon  ::ninja:: 

Sinon petite question, le counter pick c'est juste pour le perdant du point, ou le vainqueur peut aussi changer?

----------


## Rom1

> Dispo ce soir Rom1?


Jamais. Tu me fais trop peur.

----------


## Kamikaze

Je prends note du forfait

----------


## Rom1

Sérieux t'abandonnes déjà? Oo

Wahou tu peux mettre le score à jour pour Kami et moi :

*Kami* (FANG) 0 - 5 *Rom1* (Laura)

----------


## Kamikaze

Ca suffira pas pour me sortir de poule, on retrouve bien la vision étroite des joueurs de Laura

----------


## Mjoln

Supergounou (chun li) 5 - 2 mjoln (dictateur)
Une bonne raclée bien propre. Gg à toi gounou !

----------


## Supergounou

Dommage que tu n'étais pas dans le bain au début, ça aurait pu/dû faire un match beaucoup plus serré je pense. Merci pour la bagarre  :;):

----------


## Mjoln

Là où je suis salé c'est qu'au final sur la session j'ai plus gagné avec boxeur qu'avec Bison... va comprendre...
Édit : ou alors c'est un signe ! Tiens bin je vais jouer boxeur pendant le tournoi alors. Voilà. Puisque c'est comme ça.

----------


## Supergounou

Ouais il est pas mal ton Boxer. Mais je dois t'avouer un truc: je HAIS Bison, du coup ces derniers temps j'ai pas mal analysé le matchup contre lui en matant des vidéos. J'étais par exemple super content quand j'ai réussi à placer une super dans ton vskill!  ::P:

----------


## Le Dahu

Le Dahu (Zangief) 5-1 Kyou (Vega)  Son Vega est vraiment bon, notamment les choppe aérienne que j'ai trouver super bien maîtrisé. GG a toi  ::):

----------


## KyouLeMalpropre

Trop de niveau pour moi le Suisse, a charge de revanche !   ::ninja::

----------


## Mr Thy

> je HAIS Bison


Ça sent le traumatisme...

----------


## Rom1

Je sors d'une séance d'entrainement pour la Topangcoin : JE HAIS CE JEU.

----------


## Hige

> Je sors d'une séance d'entrainement pour la Topangcoin : JE HAIS CE JEU.


Same  :Emo: 

J'me demande si je vais passer Gold un jour  :Emo:

----------


## Rom1

> Same 
> 
> J'me demande si je vais passer Gold un jour


Nan mais toi t'as une excuse t'as pas joué depuis longtemps... Moi jsuis en vacances et je fais que ça... Je vieillis  :Emo:

----------


## Kamikaze

On fera une topangacoin 3ème âge vous inquiétez pas

- - - Mise à jour - - -

On appellera ça la Topangrabataire

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Voire grab à terre

----------


## Supergounou

5-0 contre Kyou  :Cigare: 

Comment, c'était pas moi qui jouait Vega?  ::ninja:: 
Bien joué, c'est contre des joueurs de votre niveau que je me rends compte que mon éxé pue vraiment la merde.

----------


## KyouLeMalpropre

C'était des bons matchs, comme tu l'as dit faut bosser l'éxé, sinon c'est du très bon (manque d'anti air sur les derniers matchs dommage), et puis ça faisait longtemps que j'avais pas affronter une Chun li, j'ai pas été déçu.

----------


## Erkin_

:Bave: 

Question : Si on achète un personnage (avec des euros) et que plus tard on achète un season pass. On a un remboursement en FM du perso acheté ?

----------


## Mr Thy

Non.

----------


## Seb Ryu 84

Parpaingue (Alex) - Moi (Necalli): 0 - 5

Merci pour les matches! C'est courageux de jouer Alex saison 2!

----------


## Vorshakaar

Intéressant le vskill de Kolin, ça permet dans une moindre mesure un contre sans bouffer la barre de vskill.

----------


## LeChameauFou

hola todos, j'essayerais d'être dispo demain (journée ou soirée) pour faire au moins un match.
Guettez le ladder capcom/ discord vu que je joue sur console.

----------


## Kamikaze

Nom de merde mais CM Punk

----------


## yodaxy

Vu sur Neogaf :




> - All her grounded normals that I tested were special-cancelable except for cMK, cRH and sRH.
> 
> - cMK is V-Trigger cancelable, but not Super cancelable.
> 
> - she has super good dashes like season 1 Nash, really good with her LMH target combo to confirm into super
> 
> she is otherwise SLOW AS MOLASSES, and her back RH is one of the slowest pokes in the game. I'm almost certain it's slower than a regular jump arc.
> 
> *Hol Horse ice balls*
> ...

----------


## Wahou

J'ai gagné 5-4 contre Kyou en mixant  Mika (j'ai pris 3-0) puis Dhalsim (je suis remonté) contre son Vega (score final 5-4). J'ai transpiré comme jamais.
C'est déjà une bête de ring avec seulement quelques semaines de jeu, il a clairement une des meilleures déchoppe que j'ai jamais vu, l'instinct du guerrier. Je donne pas cher de ma peau quand il aura assimilé le match up.
J'ai rentré les premiers matchs, comme d'hab vous me dites si j'ai zappé un truc.

Bon le v-skill c'est un parry qui avance quoi. Je suis pas bien convaincu par le "freeze" de la barre de stun. A voir en situation.
C'est quoi cRH et sRH ?

----------


## yodaxy

RoundHouse. Gros pied, quoi  ::ninja:: 

Sinon :



Ce perso du troll  ::XD::

----------


## Seb Ryu 84

Bon! 

Minouche (Nash) - Moi (Necalli): 5 - 1

J'ai gagné le premier match mais trop d'erreurs par la suite  ::(: ... et ce dernier round... j'en pleure encore  ::cry:: 

En tout cas GG à lui, un Nash très plaisant à jouer qui s'adapte vite  :;): 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Et faut vraiment que je gagne en constance! J'arrive pas a rester concentré longtemps  ::|:

----------


## Wahou

C'est tout l'intérêt des ft5 de la coin. Il y a la place pour intégrer le jeu de l'autre et s'adapter, une vraie guerre psychologique.
Je rassure les schanpseurs dans mon genre l'event par équipe risque d'être du Ft2 !  ::trollface::

----------


## Minouche

> Bon! 
> 
> Minouche (Nash) - Moi (Necalli): 5 - 1


Je t'avais pourtant dis de t'echauffer ::ninja:: 

Le score ne reflète pas les matchs, ça pas été facile.

Sinon, je découvre la plateforme toornament : rubrique informations ::XD::

----------


## Supergounou

> Il y a la place pour intégrer le jeu de l'autre et s'adapter, une vraie guerre psychologique.


Ça veut dire que tu as arrêté de bourrer les lights?  ::ninja::

----------


## Hige

Y a encore des gens qui bourrent les lights à la relevée en 2017 ?  :tired:

----------


## Rom1

Ouaip tous mes adversaires en Casual. Et ça marche super bien.

----------


## Kamikaze

Avec Laura un mec qui bourre les lights c'est censé être une chips, en 2 meaty et 1 reset il est mort

----------


## Rom1

Je fais une mise au sol, je dash avant pour faire choppe spé : je prends un light ou une choppe.

----------


## Kamikaze

Fais le avant HP ou le st HK là, faut te faire respecter avant d'aller pour la choppe  ::o:

----------


## Rom1

Je le fais. Mais ces cons ils gardent... J'ai du mal a faire mes phases de la S1 et je me fais bourrer à mort... Au début je mettais ça sur les lags, le stick ou autre...mais faut me rendre à l'évidence, je suis devenu un gros sac  :Emo:

----------


## Wahou

> Ça veut dire que tu as arrêté de bourrer les lights?


Je vois que tu as pris la guerre psychologique de plein fouet.  ::ninja::

----------


## LeChameauFou

J'essayerais de faire un match dans l'aprem (genre dans les 14 ou 15H) si quelqu'un est partant...

----------


## Wahou

Je(Dhalsim) à gagne 5 - 0 contre Zalt (Zangief). Comment ça y a une histoire de Match up?

----------


## Supergounou

> Je vois que tu as pris la guerre psychologique de plein fouet.


Ahah moi ça ne compte pas, je suis tellement têtu que même si je vois qu'un truc ne fonctionne pas 3x, je vais quand même tenter une quatrième en me disant que cette fois ça va passer.  :^_^: 
Demande au Necalli de Kyou  :;):

----------


## Zaltman

> Je(Dhalsim) à gagne 5 - 0 contre Zalt (Zangief). Comment ça y a une histoire de Match up?
> https://media0.giphy.com/media/J4Eg2D3TBPiM/200.gif#25


Ouais, tu m'as fais bouffer le match up, PROPREMENT. Bien joué a toi.

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

> https://media0.giphy.com/media/J4Eg2D3TBPiM/200.gif#25


J'adore !  :^_^:

----------


## JazzMano

Yo les moches moches. Je sais que certains ici ont par le passé modifié leurs stick arcade, vous aurez peut être des conseils sur mon problème : 

Je voudrais faire fonctionner mon stick arcade sur For Honor :

-Le stick est reconnu par le jeu au lancement, les boutons fonctionnent correctement ainsi que le stick, le problème est que le stick est reconnu comme étant un D-pad au lieu d'un joystick gérant les axes x,y. Le seul moyen de changer les touches sur ce jeu est de passer un fichier .ini qui ressemble à ceci : 




> [028e045e-0000-0000-0000-504944564944]
> PROFILE=XBOX 360 COMPATIBLE
> [XBOX 360 COMPATIBLE]
> BTN_A=DI_BTN_3
> BTN_B=DI_BTN_2
> BTN_BACK=DI_BTN_9
> BTN_LBUMP=DI_BTN_7
> BTN_LSTICK=DI_BTN_11
> BTN_LTRIGGER=DI_BTN_5
> ...


A la fin du fichier, on peut voir les commandes suivantes : 




> THUMB_LX=DI_AXIS_TX
> THUMB_LY=DI_AXIS_TY
> THUMB_RX=DI_AXIS_TZ
> THUMB_RY=DI_AXIS_RZ,INVERT


C'est celles qui m’intéresse pour l'instant, les deux première lignes correspondent au stick gauche qui gère les mouvements sur une manette Xbox 360 et les dernières lignes correspondent au stick droit qui gère la garde. 

L'idée serait de traduire les quatre directions d'un D-pad (représentés dans le fichier juste avant les directions) en seulement deux directions des Axis X,Y lié aux mouvements mais je ne sais pas comment faire. Est-ce que vous avez déjà rencontré ce genre de commande sur d'autre jeux, ou avez-vous une idée sur le problème ?

Voici le .ini qui explique comment paramétrer une manette autre que la xbox 360 mais je n'arrive pas à comprendre si ils expliquent cette manipe là dedans : 




> # The For Honor gamepad support is based on the XBox360 controller input scheme.
> # This file specifies how inputs of DirectInput based controllers are mapped to this input scheme.
> # Please note that you should not edit this file because it might be overwritten with the next patch.
> # If you need to add or modify a legacy controller, please add it to your legacygamepads_user.ini file which is located in "Documents\My Games\For Honor".
> 
> ###########################
> # The mapping section
> ###########################
> 
> ...


A vo't bon cœur.

edit : je précise mais, je pense que vous l'aurez compris, que le d-pad ne correspond pas aux mouvements sur ce jeu mais à des compétences, du coup le stick ne sert à rien ce qui pose problème vu que je ne peux pas me mouvoir. (le d-pad c'est les flèches de direction sur une manette). J'essaye actuellement des logiciels qui traduisent des mouvements du clavier en commande mais d'une, le jeu ne les reconnait pas (mais j'ai une piste) et de deux, il risque d'y avoir de l'input lag avec ces logiciels.

----------


## Yoggsothoth

La Kolin a des yeux et des combos aussi  ::ninja:: 




Sinon Jazz comment tu veux faire pour la gestion de la garde avec le stick droit sur le stick Arcade  ?

----------


## Supergounou

> La Kolin a des yeux


 :Clap: 
J'aurais juste rajouté "inexpressifs" à la fin  ::ninja::

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Oui c'est vrai, mais je voulais pas jeter un froid  ::ninja:: ²

----------


## Supergounou

:^_^:

----------


## JazzMano

> Sinon Jazz comment tu veux faire pour la gestion de la garde avec le stick droit sur le stick Arcade  ?


Je peux paramétrer sans problème la garde sur les mouvements. Ça je sais faire.

----------


## SquiZz

En fait il faudrait un truc du genre :
THUMB_LX= DI_POV_0_LEFT+DI_POV_0_RIght,INVERT

Tu te trompe un peu de forum, non ?

----------


## JazzMano

> En fait il faudrait un truc du genre :
> THUMB_LX= DI_POV_0_LEFT+DI_POV_0_RIght,INVERT
> 
> Tu te trompe un peu de forum, non ?


Je vais essayer ta commande, en revanche, faut que je mette une virgule à la place du +. Pour le forum, j'essaye simplement de trouver de l'aide ou je peux.

----------


## Hige

Messieurs de la Topangcoin, je serai dispo vers 20h30/21h pour nos matchs de poule !

----------


## Mr Thy

> Je(Dhalsim) à gagne 5 - 0 contre Zalt (Zangief). Comment ça y a une histoire de Match up?
> https://media0.giphy.com/media/J4Eg2D3TBPiM/200.gif#25


Je trouve louche que toi qui joues Dhalsim, organisateur du tournoi et tireur de poules, tombe justement sur les deux Giefs du tournoi dans cesdites poules  ::ninja:: 

Ouais ouais...  ::siffle:: 








 ::P: 


PS: Jazzmano, t'as quoi comme stick? Parce que pas mal de sticks ont un petit switch (et parfois une combinaison de touches à faire au branchement) pour passer le stick même en mode Left Stick/Dpad/Right Stick. Juste pour ce genre de choses.

----------


## JazzMano

J'ai un Bigben Qanba Raf Q4 :





Jamais entendu parlé de cette manip que tu décris mais c'est peut-être possible. J'avais pas pensé à prendre le problème sous cette angle, je vais regarder ça.

----------


## Erkin_

Je viens de découvrir que je suis inscrit dans votre tournoi  ::O:  J'ai trouvé Supergounou vachement serious business quand il m'a demandait si je voulais m'échauffer pour que l'on joue ensemble.

----------


## SquiZz

> J'ai un Bigben Qanba Raf Q4 :
> 
> https://images-na.ssl-images-amazon....1JRJS1dfRL.jpg
> 
> https://i.ytimg.com/vi/nH9K1HCl3h0/maxresdefault.jpg
> 
> Jamais entendu parlé de cette manip que tu décris mais c'est peut-être possible. J'avais pas pensé à prendre le problème sous cette angle, je vais regarder ça.


Ha zut, le mien n'est que PS3 mais il a cette option de passer en  Dpad /Lstick/Rstick.

----------


## Minouche

Coin,

Je suis dispo pour un un échauffement et le FT5 topangcoin qui va bien. Ya du challenger ou bien ?

----------


## Hige

Hey Minouche, si tu veux de la bagarre Topangcoin, je suis ton homme. Steam dans la sign'.

Par contre, je fais qu'un match par jour, premier arrivé premier servi  ::ninja::

----------


## Minouche

Go alors !

edit  : je t'ai invité sur steam mais t'es pas connecté et pas en jeu :tired:  Guerre psychologique ? :tired:

----------


## Rom1

Peut être dispo ce soir pour me faire ragequiter. Sinon ce WE les zamis !

----------


## Minouche

Bravo à Hige (KARIN) 5-1 (NASH) ma gueule :Splash: 

Je me suis fait pulvérisé grâce à mon jeu de qualitay (tout foiré quoi) et en face il a déroulé tranquille.

des bisous.

----------


## Mr Thy

> Un stick, un doigt...


Si t'as la version avec le bouton "mode", ça passe le stick en... euh... mode Left Stick analogique. Mais si je me souviens bien, c'est seulement en mode PS3 (y a une LED qui doit s'allumer).

----------


## Hige

> Bravo à Hige (KARIN) 5-1 (NASH) ma gueule
> 
> Je me suis fait pulvérisé grâce à mon jeu de qualitay (tout foiré quoi) et en face il a déroulé tranquille.
> 
> des bisous.


C'était intéressant comme match, t'as trop respecté mes pokes au début et tu zonais pas assez. Après, t'as commencé à varier les Sonic Boom et les Moonsault et une fois que t'étais sur moi, c'était la misère pour me casser haha. Si t'arrives à être plus patient et à me laisser au coin, ça sera bien plus facile pour toi contre Karin  ::o:

----------


## KyouLeMalpropre

Des amateurs de bagarre dans ma poule pour ce soir ?

----------


## LeChameauFou

Sebryu et hige je suis dispo

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Des amateurs de bagarre dans ma poule pour ce soir ?


Si tu es poule 2 ok pour moi

----------


## Rom1

J'ai joué avec LeChameauFou mais ça laggait grave (du moins pour moi, mais je l'ai vu rater des choppes spés et confirms donc je pense lui aussi). Faudra qu'on remette ça, je t'ai invité sur Steam, j'essayerai de créer  :;):

----------


## LeChameauFou

Rom1 Vs moi 5 a 0 [Enfin en comptant le round test je voulais tenter un autre perso il avait quitter la room]

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Moi ca laggait pas bizarre t'facon laura est trop aggressive jsuis liitteralement perdu. Ca aide de tomber contre des ken.._

----------


## KyouLeMalpropre

Kyou 5 - Vorsh 0

il a des combos le bougre !
Cela dit, trop de saut (c'est un de mes défauts aussi.....), et une défense a bosser (notamment sur la relevé), mais y a de l'éxé !

----------


## Wahou

@Thy

Ça se voit que tu fréquentes pas Dahu, le gars broie le cast, qu'importe la skin. Et puis fallait t'inscrire si tu voulais siffler !

----------


## Mr Thy

> @Thy
> 
> Ça se voit que tu fréquentes pas Dahu, le gars broie le cast, qu'importe la skin. Et puis fallait t'inscrire si tu voulais siffler !


Je crois que j'ai joué au moins 20x plus contre lui que contre toi...

Et m'inscrire pour quoi? Pour dire à chaque fois "désolé, je peux pas pour le moment, une autre fois peut-être". Pour le moment, j'ai au max le temps de poster 2-3 phrases sur le forum, c'est tout.

----------


## Rom1

> Rom1 Vs moi 5 a 0 [Enfin en comptant le round test je voulais tenter un autre perso il avait quitter la room]


Wahou, tu ne comptes pas ça stp. Jvais rejouer avec lui et on va bosser le match up nomdédiou ! 

@Chameaufou : Je testerai en créant un salon (là j'te voyais en 2/5 barres de connexion).

----------


## LeChameauFou

Idem 3 barres mais j'ai joué contre un Finnois juste avant c'était pire. Sinon cool pour le fair-play Si on  arrive pas a avoir un match propre dans ce cas on validera ce match .

----------


## JazzMano

> PS: Jazzmano, t'as quoi comme stick? Parce que pas mal de sticks ont un petit switch (et parfois une combinaison de touches à faire au branchement) pour passer le stick même en mode Left Stick/Dpad/Right Stick. Juste pour ce genre de choses.


C'était bien ça, le bouton mode sur mon stick permet de switch entre d-pad et analogique. Merci, bon ça marche toujours pas à cause d'un autre problème qui n'a rien avoir mais au moins j'ai une solution à ce problème. Merci !

----------


## Hige

Au fait, on est d'accord que le stage de l'avion et la Kanzuki Beach sont ban ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Kamikaze



----------


## Seb Ryu 84

> Sebryu et hige je suis dispo


Argh! j'étais co entre 20h30et 21h15  ::|:

----------


## Wahou

Je rigolais Thy, on regrette juste que tu n'en sois pas, même pour de très bonnes raisons. Ya pas de Bison du coup...tout ce sel qui se perd.  ::cry:: 
Et oui evidemment j'ai trafiqué les poules (en bonne entente avec Yaourt) pour maximiser nos chances.  ::trollface:: 

C'est noté pour le rematch Chameau/Rom1.

----------


## ababa

Hello, j'aimerais bien des conseils sur SF5
Petit topo, premier vrai VF, ayant jouer vraiment vite fait sur le 4 (quelques heures, le temps d'apprendre le gameplay), puis le 5, depuis quelques mois (cinquantaines d'heures)
J'ai débuté les matches online depuis quelques semaines, voilà, je progresse plus, les guides me donne la nausée avec ce champ lexical digne d'un chercheur de la Nasa  ::wacko:: 
J'ai pas cherché à exécuter les combos parfaitement, d'ailleurs, je ne connaissais aucun combo avant de me lancer dans les matchs  ::XD:: 
Mon choix s'est porté sur Ryu, comme tout le monde, d'une part, c'est le plus connu (j'ai connu SF2 étant petit, en salle d'arcade, puis sur SNES)
Même le pire des débutants connait la manip des coups de Ryu, bah ensuite question feeling/préférence, c'est vrai que Ryu plait pas mal
Je l'ai aussi pris par son accessibilité, l'autre perso populaire pour les novices étant Ken mais franchement, je trouvais que c'était trop ''bourrin'' comme perso et pas forcément le meilleur perso pour bosser les fondamentaux du jeu 
Je me suis fixé sur Ryu et commencé à m’entraîner. 
En rookie, on monte facilement car avec un peu de sérieux dans son jeu, on gagne facilement
Entre 1000 et 2000 pts, je me retrouve avec certains joueurs qui maîtrisent déjà les fondamentaux, ce qui est pas mon cas, 90% des matchs c'est contre des Akuma qui me font la misère  ::cry:: 
Les défauts de mon gameplan à mon humble niveau, je fais trop de sweep même si je sais que c'est pas safe, recovery de merde, mes doigts ne me répondent plus et sous pression, je sors le sweep et l'adversaire me cueille juste après  ::ninja:: 
Niveau exec/combo, je fais le cancel F+HK suivi d'un Tatsu/dragon/hado (je place souvent une super, c'est bon moyen de le placer)
Mais le revers de la médaille, plus le niveau monte, plus les joueurs mettent souvent la garde et moins ils se font avoir
Je connais quelques autres trucs, bas mk + hado, lp+mp+hado/dragon/tatsu mais vraiment le stricte minimum
En gros contre un joueur qui me presse et qui combote, je prends cher, car je mets la garde, mais mes ripostes sont nulles parce que je sais pas quoi faire pour riposter
Ou l'inverse un joueur qui m'attends, j'arrive pas à lui ouvrir la garde
Les rares matchs ou je me débrouille, c'est quand c'est un joueur qui fait aussi des erreurs (il dragonne trop ou il se fait trop souvent avoir par mes choppes)
Bref toussa pour dire, que je dois changer de perso
Je sais pas trop quoi prendre, j'ai testé quelques persos, pour l'instant j'ai repéré trois persos qui peuvent me correspondre mais ce sont pas les plus facile à prendre en main: Chun-Li, Karin et Laura
Chun-Li est vraiment trop difficile en exec pour moi
Laura c'est à base de mix up
Je teste *Karin* actuellement, c'est vrai que son jeu me plait mais d'après mes matchs, je suis pas particulière offensif, voire un peu défensif
Après c'est évident quand on débute, on subit le jeu plus qu'on y découvre notre véritable nature de jeu 

Est-ce un bon perso pour un débutant comme moi?
Je résume à peu près mes points forts/faibles en niveau bronze

+ J'ai une assez bonne garde (enfin j'ai appris à mettre la garde) sauf quand le joueur tente des cross up en mix up, là je perds systématiquement la garde
+ Un bon jeu de choppe voire j'abuse carrément de cette solution
+ Quelques carottes entre la chope et le F+HK après un knockdown de l'adversaire (je veux lui faire bourrer un dragon ex ou pas pour ensuite refaire le coup et ainsi de suite)

- Connais pas les combos  ::cry:: 
- Utilisation trop fréquente de bas HK (même si je le fais de moins en moins)
- Perds les pédales et commence à faire n'importe dès que je me fais dominer

Ce qu'il me faudrait, c'est peut être des bnb (c'est bien le terme), et des hits confirms (?), par exemple, je tape sur mon adversaire mais je dois lui ouvrir la garde (alors mon erreur c'est de lui faire un crossup et là il me cueille avec un anti-air)

Je suis ouvert à toute suggestions (bosser mon perso, s’entraîner encore plus dur, tester d'autres persos...)

Merci,

----------


## Rom1

Je me répète mais Laura c'est noskill et elle fait d'énormes dégats. Pas de longs combos, 2 bons anti air, un dash spé, une choppe spé correcte (la version EX est même autoguidée :D), 2 targets combo dont un qui arrache la barre. Bref le perso des n00bs. 

Quand tu fais balayette tu peux la rendre safe avec le Vtrigger. Et en la plaçant à bonne distance tu peux être safe aussi.

----------


## Kamikaze

Le mieux serait que tu mettes des vidéos de tes matchs où tu penses faire des erreurs/avoir bien joué, ou que tu nous files ton ID sur SFV pour qu'on voit tes replays.

Le truc le plus important avec Ryu c'est le positionnement et la gestion du neutral, pour les combos il ouvre assez rarement la garde mais il arrache quand ça passe.

En BNB a connaitre y'a les combo derrière: arrière HK, avant HP, st.HK crush counter, st.MP, cr.LK, st.LK. Regarde les vidéos de BNB de Ryu sur youtube, genre Bafael.

Pour attaquer avec Ryu mieux faut utiliser le dash avant ou sauter mais surtout à distance de crossup MK ou LK ou alors à max distance avec saut HK.

Malheureusement le niveau en ligne ne cesse d'augmenter, on est dans la phase où il ne reste plus que des gros grinders en ranked, pas forcément la crême mais ils jouent pour la gagne avec des tactiques taillées pour le online. Donc normal que tu manges en Ranked, essaye les combats amicaux ou faire des rooms avec des canards/français, c'est le mieux pour progresser.

Faut pas hésiter à frapper longtemps dans la garde adverse dans ce jeu même si l'adversaire bloque tout, il faut choisir de bons pressings qui maximise les degats gris (un maximum de coup moyen et forts en garde) et tu cumuleras le tout avec un dash avant choppe ou dans le neutral.

Le jeu est très orienté turtle contrairement à ce qu'on lit souvent, rares sont les persos qui peuvent vraiment rushdown.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Pour le perso choisit qui tu veux du moment que t'es à l'aise avec et que c'est fun pour toi (si tu perds souvent avec un perso mais que tu as envie de continuer de le jouer c'est souvent bon signe), faut que tu sentes l'envie de progresser avec, ça peut prendre du temps (beaucoup) avant que tu trouves qui te convient.

----------


## Supergounou

> Ya pas de Bison du coup...tout ce sel qui se perd.


Y a Mjoln (?).

Et sinon, on fait quoi pour Erkin?

ababa: pas de solution miracle: trouve toi des combos en fonction des situations (crush-counter, vtrigger, confirm de crossup, etc...), bosse les mixups pour ouvrir la garde (évite de faire tout le temps la même chose donc), arrête la balayette sauf quand tu es à distance safe ou que tu peux la cancel par vtrigger, et joue, joue, joue et joue.

----------


## KyouLeMalpropre

Le mieux c'est de jouer avec les canards, y a de tous les niveaux, bosser l'éxécution est primordial, ne serait-ce que pour punir correctement, avoir une bonne garde, connaitre les pressings de son perso et les frames traps (très important pour l'ouverture de garde).
Abuse de la choppe, t'as bien raison, surtout dans le coin.
Pour Karin, personnellement j'ai beaucoup de mal en éxé, mais si tu y arrive alors va !
J'en parle avec mon petit niveau, mais globalement c'est quasiment pareil sur tous les VF, d'abord la base du jeu, anti air, zoning au boule ou au normaux, petite pression et mix up choppe et petit combo rentable. Une fois cette base bien compris, tu étoffe ton jeu, combo plus complexe, mix up devant derriere, meaty a la relevé.
C'est du moin de cette façon que j'ai fait mes debuts sur street.
Cela dit comme dit précedement, hésite pas a nous ajouter pour faire des sessions, le meilleur entrainement c'est de se faire bourrer  ::ninja::

----------


## Mr Thy

> Y a Mjoln (?).


Ouais, et il s'est fait rosser, par toi non? 

Mjoln, merde quoi  ::P: 
Mais sinon, c'est chouette à voir que le représentation des persos est assez équilibrée.

Et ababa, pour commencer, avance par petits bouts. Fais-toi des petites missions.

Tu te rends déjà compte que t'utilises trop la balayette. C'est bien, tu sais sur quoi travailler. Forces-toi à jouer des match sans faire aucune balayette. Si tu te surprends à l'avoir utilisé, même si tu prend un punish derrière, offre volontairement une ouverture à l'adversaire comme punition. L'envie te passera rapidement de l'utiliser  :;): 
Après, essaye de découvrir à quoi sert réellement la balayette. Forces-toi à jouer des match ou tu ne fais rien d'autre que de tenir à une telle distance de l'adversaire, que tu peux punir un whiff (coup dans le vent avec le bas gros pied). Etc.. etc.. Idem avec les anti airs.

Genre, pour les combos, tu passes 15 minutes en training, et t'apprend 2 combos basiques : un en hit confirm (genre le combo que tu peux arrêter en étant safe si tu vois que tu tapes en garde) et un combo punish/CC (genre punition de dragon whiffé, celui que tu mets quand t'es certain qu'il y a largement le temps de le mettre). Ils sont assez simples à faire dans ce jeu, donc ça prend pas assez de temps. Et après, t'essaies à les mettre en match. Une fois à l'aise avec ça, tu peux passez aux truc plus situationnels.

Il y a tellement de choses à assimiler dans un jeu de combat, que quand on débute, c'est un peu l'overdose d'informations. Donc pour être efficace, il faut tout décomposer en petits bouts, et se concentrer sur ces trucs jusque quand on est à l'aise avec.

Et comme disait Kami, fait analyser tes replays par d'autres joueurs, mais regarde les toi-même aussi. Souvent tu découvriras des choses juste en regardant ton replay (tu n'as plus la pression d'être dans le match, donc tu verras plus facilement ce qui ne va pas).

----------


## Hige

Les mecs, parlez plus clair, il a dit qu'il comprenait pas tout au lexique particulier des jeux de bagarre  :tired:

----------


## ababa

Merci les gars, oui c'est clair, j'apprends les termes petit à petit mais frame trap, le langage fleuri de Ken Bogard, moi pas comprendre  ::XD:: 
Quand je lis les guides pour débutant, la liste des coups, comment veux tu executer le combo alors que c'est écrit en langage extra-terrestre  ::ninja:: 




> Crush St.HP~HK xx VT, LK Tatsu xx CA


J'ai mis des jours à décoder les signes  ::cry:: 

J'ai surtout appris les quelques phases en regardant des vidéos youtube, comme j'ai une très mauvaise mémoire, j'ai gribouillé les manips à ma sauce à l'ancienne (comme dans les soluces de ETJAV^^)

Sinon j'adhère à vos conseils, j'ai moi même appliquer la recette, tu apprends petit à petit
Je tente aucun combo/phase tant que je l'aurais pas rentré naturellement x fois

Le souci avec Ryu, principalement, à mon niveau, c'est de presser/ouvrir la garde, le bas mk hado, bah il faut être assez près
Je sais par exemple que le stand MP est un confirm de combo/cancel (?)

En battle lounge, j'ai vraiment pas le niveau (c'est là qu'on croise la plupart des bons joueurs)  ::'(: 
Y a même pas mal de fake rookie qui sont pas ranked mais qui me tartent la gueule mais je persévère le battle lounge sur de long sets pour apprendre ^^

En tout cas je réfléchis à dropper Ryu qui est de toute manière trop jouer et qui est pas forcément très intéressant dans le jeu (solide mais creux)
Quand j'ai vu le trailer du dernier perso en DLC, Kolin, ça donne envie ses combos  ::love::

----------


## Kamikaze

Je reposte ma sempiternelle vidéo d'intro histoire de, ça peut t'intéresser, notamment mes histoires sur les frame trap: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LNeiDe_0RP8

Mais je vais remettre ça à jour sous peu vu que je viens de recevoir mon Zoom H2N sous les bons conseil de Mr.Thy (spécial dédicace), un truc moins dégueu

----------


## Hige

Je suis pas un gros râleur Thy  :tired:

----------


## yodaxy

Kolin (maillard) en action :

----------


## Wahou

Ben si je l'ai inscrit c'est qu'il devait être chaud. Après on va pas le lyncher en place publique parce qu'il veut pas s'échauffer. D'un côté c'est tant mieux pour toi !  ::happy2:: 
Par contre tu nous dis si t'as perdu la flamme Erkin qu'on attende pas indéfiniment le retour de l'être aimé. On appellera direct Monsieur André, marabout de don divin qui a largement fait ses preuves par chez moi.

Sinon je serai peut etre dans les parages ce soir et/ou demain aprem pour du casual ou du tournoi ! Avis aux amateurs.

----------


## Supergounou

En fait, je l'ai lancé hier sur Steam pour le FT5. Il accepte, je lui demande si on fait un match de chauffe, il me dit pourquoi? Euh... Pour voir si ça marche avant de se lancer. Se lancer dans quoi? Ben, le FT5 pour le tournoi! Et là il me dit qu'il ne s'est pas inscrit au tournoi, gros quiproquo, silence gêné, on se frappe quand même et c'est rigolo, mais je pense qu'il y a eu confusion quelque part.

Enfin, il le dirait mieux lui-même  :;):

----------


## Minouche

Kami (Birdie) 5-0 Minouche (Nash)

Aucune pitié, j'ai l impression de m'être jeté sur les voies d'une autoroute ou d'avoir pris un cachalot en pleine tête. ::|: 

J'vais jouer à un point and click :Emo:

----------


## Wahou

Ah ok, autant pour loi j'ai du merder quelque part.
Ben du coup ya une place de libre si quelqu'un veut s'y mettre ! Sinon la poule se fera à 8...

----------


## ababa

Vous jouez avec quoi, pad PS4, stick arcade, fightpad?
Vos feedback pourraient m'intéresser, sachant que je suis passé de la manette PS4 au Hori FC4 mais je suis pas totalement comblée par la manette 
Peut être un stick arcade? (les six boutons en façade, c'est vraiment obligatoire, je me vois plus jouer avec une manette 4 boutons)
Niveau croix, c'est un peu difficile, la croix de la PS4 est souple mais trop sensible et pas précise, alors que celle d'Hori est précise mais super dure  ::cry::

----------


## Vorshakaar

> Y a même pas mal de fake rookie qui sont pas ranked mais qui me tartent la gueule


Il y en a pas mal aussi chez les bronzes  ::ninja::  .

Perso, je joue au stick même si c'est pas très WAF.

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

> Vous jouez avec quoi, pad PS4, stick arcade, fightpad?
> Vos feedback pourraient m'intéresser, sachant que je suis passé de la manette PS4 au Hori FC4 mais je suis pas totalement comblée par la manette 
> Peut être un stick arcade? (les six boutons en façade, c'est vraiment obligatoire, je me vois plus jouer avec une manette 4 boutons)
> Niveau croix, c'est un peu difficile, la croix de la PS4 est souple mais trop sensible et pas précise, alors que celle d'Hori est précise mais super dure


J'ai reçu ce matin le Qanba Q4 RAF. Je confirme : c'est un monstre !  ::o:  Pas eu le temps de poser les mains dessus, j'espère demain. Je t'en donnerai mon retour, sachant que j'ai préféré ne pas trop attendre dès que je me suis rendu compte que j'étais peu à l'aise avec la manette. Quitte à prendre des habitudes, autant le faire avec un périphérique qui, je l'espère, devrait me convenir davantage.  ::):  Maintenant, tu as pu mesurer ma n00bitude, je ne suis pas sûr qu'une comparaison avec moi soit possible.  ::unsure::

----------


## Wahou

Bon finalement Erkin qui n'était pas vraiment prévu (sauf dans ma tête) rallie la Topangcoin. Du coup on a fait notre match : Wahou (Akuma) 5 - 0 Erkin (Juri).
Du coup Gounou je sais pas si votre match compte ou pas, Erkin avait l'air de me dire que oui mais j'attends votre confirm' à tous les deux.

----------


## Supergounou

Bah non sinon je n'aurais pas joué Cammy  ::ninja:: 

Nan plus sérieusement, peu m'importe. Par contre si je passe pas les éliminatoires à cause de quelques points, je vais l'avoir mauvaise  ::P:

----------


## ababa

Dites comment on fait pour uploader un replay?
J'aimerais bien vous montrer mon jeu de noob, j'ai écouté vos conseils, j'ai enregistré des replay de mes derniers matchs, effectivement pas mal d'erreurs, des dragons qui sortent au lieu de ne pas sortir, le DPAD qui m'envoie en saut HK arrière au lieu d'un punish, des ratés monstrueux niveau exec  ::XD:: 
Vous allez pleurer en voyant mon jeu de putasse, j'ai gagné en faisant que des choppes  ::lol:: 

@Ashley
Hâte de lire ton feedback sur les sticks  :;): 
On pourra se faire des matchs en salon aussi

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Sur Pc via Shadowplay par exemple, si tu es chez Nvidia uniquement, sinon FRAPS, DXtory, OBS, MirillisAction et j'en passe .
Au pire via ton compte CFN, les gens peuvent voir tes exploits  ::lol::

----------


## Supergounou

J'ai joué sur le ranked avec Guile, j'ai perdu 600PL  ::): 
Un jour je saurais quoi faire contre les bourreurs de light...

----------


## Hige

Mettre un meaty ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Supergounou

Le soucis c'est pas tellement à la relevée, c'est à tout autre moment, genre lorsque je dash/avance pour tenter un pressing, pendant une tentative de frame trap ou lors d'un décalage chope.

----------


## Mjoln

> Je rigolais Thy, on regrette juste que tu n'en sois pas, même pour de très bonnes raisons. Ya pas de Bison du coup...tout ce sel qui se perd. .


 :Emo:

----------


## Mr Thy

Bah si tu te fais bourrer tes frames trap par des lights, c'est qu'ils sont trop longs. Passe un coup dans FAT pour trouver les bons pour ton perso.

Et c'est surtout une question de conditionnement. Genre tu vois qu'il bourre un light à la relevée, tu meaty. Il se fait casser quinze fois d'affilée... Pourquoi t'arreterais de meaty ? Le mec n'apprend pas.
Par contre, contre un autre tu remarques qu'après un certain temps, il ne se les prend plus. Donc d'une façon tu l'as conditionné à ne plus appuyer à la relevée. Donc tu testes si le mec s'endort et tu choppes. Et tu regardes comment il réagit. Etc.

Pas mal de joueurs ont des patterns spécifiques ou des réactions prévisibles dans certaines situations. L'adaptation va dans les deux sens. Si tu te fais casser tes décalages chopes, dis toi peut-être que l'autre a découvert un pattern dans ton rythme quand tu veix les placer.

Quand je joue contre toi, j'ai souvent l'impression que t'as des phases oû tu t'entêtes à vouloir mettre des phases spécifques, quitte à recommencer la même façon d'approcher juste après t'être fait punir pour cet essai (et j'ai parfois le même problême, t'inquiètes).
Genre t'as déjà remarqué que contre toi, j'ai trois grosses etapes ?

1) Tick throw, tu bouffes bien au début, puis un moment tu commences à déchopper
2) A partir de la, je bascule en mode pression au cac, dans ta figure. Généralement ça a comme effet que tu deviens une grosse tortue et tu te figes.
3) Plus besoin des choses complexes. Souvent je peux carrément avancer de plus de la moitié de l'écran pour venir te choper. Juste avancer. Meme ave Bison et sa marche lamentable.

Je sais que c'est particulièrement efficace contre toi, donc je vais m'insérer dans cette faille, sans aucun remords  ::):

----------


## Supergounou

Tout ça je sais  ::): 

Ce qu'il me manque (en plus que tout ce que tu évoques, mais on ne construit pas Rome en 4 rounds), c'est les ripostes. Comment baiser un mec sur lequel tu sautes en garde, tu fais un petit light toujours en garde), que tu veux choper derrière, et qu'il te bourre un light dans ton déplacement pour te rapprocher (quelle idée aussi de jouer les persos avec une mini chope). Au début, j'avais l'idée du frame trap crush counter, genre saut crossup avec Chunli, arrière HP. Soucis, le timing est mauvais, je me bouffe quand même le light, et quand le crossup passe, le confirm arrière HP combote pas. Avec Guile et HP ou cHP, pareil.

Si je tente saut crossup, light, crush counter, pareil. Comme tu le dis, le frame trap est trop gros, le light de l'adversaire rentre dans le trou. Si je tente un coup intermédiaire, ça wiff, punition.

En fait, surtout avec Guile, je vois pas trop ce que je peux faire pour parer ça, à part reculer, encore et encore. Et même là, il faut le parfait bon timing pour balancer un gros 4HP dans la tronche (qui fait pas des masses de dégâts) avant que l'adversaire pif un putain de dragon EX de mes couilles.

----------


## Wahou

Je comprends pas pourquoi le medium whiff après un saut light>light?
Dans mon souvenir apres un saut light en garde il faut mettre un light si tu veux pas manger un light ou un dp (non invincible). La plupart des chuns que je joue mettent le bnb (bas lp, st. Mp, bas mk je crois). Si tu varies entre ça et la choppe la choppe finira par passée. Si dans le combo le gars peut caler un light alors qu'il est en block fait un combo à base de lights...

----------


## LeChameauFou

Au juste von yaourt, quel est ton pseudo capcom network ?

----------


## Supergounou

> Je comprends pas pourquoi le medium whiff après un saut light>light?
> Dans mon souvenir apres un saut light en garde il faut mettre un light si tu veux pas manger un light ou un dp (non invincible). La plupart des chuns que je joue mettent le bnb (bas lp, st. Mp, bas mk je crois). Si tu varies entre ça et la choppe la choppe finira par passée. Si dans le combo le gars peut caler un light alors qu'il est en block fait un combo à base de lights...


Ah oui je pensais surtout à Guile en fait. Avec Chunli par contre, y a blockstring entre clp et mp me semble, donc pas de frame trap possible. Et avec sa distance de chope ridicule, faut se décaler un petit peu pour pas wiffer (et se faire choper en retour, ou pire!). Faudrait que je sache faire le instant airlegs avec elle, ça développerait ce genre de situation, mais rien à faire sa sort une fois sur 20, trop mou sur ma manette.

----------


## ababa

Kolin sort quand?
Je cotise sévère mes points FM pour elle  ::wacko::

----------


## Kamikaze

Il se sert souvent de cette nouveauté YHC  ::o:

----------


## Rom1

Et c'est la que tu vois que pour un perso de càc (Zangief ou Laura) c'est un match up de l'horreur...

----------


## Mr Thy

> Tout ça je sais 
> 
> Ce qu'il me manque (en plus que tout ce que tu évoques, mais on ne construit pas Rome en 4 rounds), c'est les ripostes. Comment baiser un mec sur lequel tu sautes en garde, tu fais un petit light toujours en garde), que tu veux choper derrière, et qu'il te bourre un light dans ton déplacement pour te rapprocher (quelle idée aussi de jouer les persos avec une mini chope). Au début, j'avais l'idée du frame trap crush counter, genre saut crossup avec Chunli, arrière HP. Soucis, le timing est mauvais, je me bouffe quand même le light, et quand le crossup passe, le confirm arrière HP combote pas. Avec Guile et HP ou cHP, pareil.
> 
> Si je tente saut crossup, light, crush counter, pareil. Comme tu le dis, le frame trap est trop gros, le light de l'adversaire rentre dans le trou. Si je tente un coup intermédiaire, ça wiff, punition.
> 
> En fait, surtout avec Guile, je vois pas trop ce que je peux faire pour parer ça, à part reculer, encore et encore. Et même là, il faut le parfait bon timing pour balancer un gros 4HP dans la tronche (qui fait pas des masses de dégâts) avant que l'adversaire pif un putain de dragon EX de mes couilles.


T'as déjà essayé de ne pas avancer après ton light? Le jeu de shimmy de Guile est pas mal non plus.

----------


## Yoggsothoth

> T'as déjà essayé de ne pas avancer après ton light? Le jeu de *shimmy* de Guile est pas mal non plus.


Pardon mais à chaque fois je pense à ça !

----------


## Mr Thy

Je m'imagine toujours le joueur qui arrive à mettre une chope après un shimmy dancer ainsi derrière sa console/son PC.

----------


## Mr Thy

/me regarde le jour. Ah ouais. Pas mal.

----------


## SquiZz

Toolassisted a sorti un pak pour accélérer le chargement des stages !

----------


## Supergounou

> T'as déjà essayé de ne pas avancer après ton light? Le jeu de shimmy de Guile est pas mal non plus.


Comment ça? Reculer pour déclencher le light et taper en contre? C'est à peu près ce que je voulais dire avec ma dernière phrase, mais ouais je pense que c'est ce qu'il y a de plus fiable dans une telle situation.

----------


## Mr Thy

Oui, et vu ton style de chope (parfois tu restes en garde baissée assez longtemps, et tu décides d'un coup d'avancer d'assez loin pour venir choper), ça peut marcher assez bien aussi. Tu commences t'as marche, et juste avant de "choper normalement", d'un coup tu recules un chouilla. Si t'as déjà fait ton binz 2-3 fois, l'adversaire tentera une déchoppe parce qu'il s'attend que tu le referas. Du coup, comme tu recules, sa déchope whiff, et tu punit derrière. C'est une variation du shimmy.

Air explique assez bien les pour et contre du système.

----------


## Supergounou

Une idée de comment punir avec Guile? À part arrière HP je vois pas trop, mais c'est pas super violent.

----------


## Mr Thy

Je suis pas le meilleur Guile non plus hein. Mais je crois que arrière HP, devient surtout efficace en punish si t'active V-trigger derrière.

Faudrait que je passe en training, mais je crois que stand HP fait bien son boulot.

----------


## Supergounou

À voir alors, mais je pense que sHP ça wiff. Le coup n'a vraiment pas une portée de fou.

----------


## Hige

C.mp CA. La phase préférée de NuckleDu.

----------


## Mr Thy

Ouais, je viens de tester un peu.

Contre un whiff de déchope tu peux placer le stand Hp assez facilement, et t'as gros combo derrière.
Sinon, si l'autre bourre un light, tu peux frame trap avec cr mp, mettre sonic boom, et confirmer avec CA si tu as la barre. J'ai testé dans ta situation crossup. Crossup saut lk, bas lp (en block string), cr mp, sonic boom, CA. T'as largement le temps de charger.

----------


## Supergounou

Pas évident le confirm par contre, mais bon à savoir, thx  ::): 

Sinon, Zaltman m'a défoncé avec son Zangief et sa patience. J'aurais quand même réussi à lui voler 1 point avec Chunli, puis 1 point avec Guile, donc 5-2 au final. Bien joué  :;):

----------


## ababa

Comment je fais pour pour riposter contre un mec qui m'agresse (je garde, je garde mais à un moment je vais céder)?
Je sais pas quoi faire avec Ryu avec ces coups normaux, que privilégier, stand MP, bas MP, stand MK, stand LP?  ::huh:: 

Je veux bien faire un training avec l'un de vous, comme le CFN sucks, je passe mon steam ID: acmxg  :;): 
Si vous me trouvez pas, donnez vos pseudos Steam  ::P:

----------


## Kamikaze

Ça dépend tu pressing comme on disait faudrait mieux que tu nous montres un replay de toi, file ton ID CFN on pourra voir tes replays nous meme au pire. Sinon y'a nos ID CFN et steam dans le premier posts, tu peux ajouter tout le monde.

Pour défendre contre les pressing tu as le V-Reversal (avant 3 poing) sinon les coups rapides comme st LK, st LP

----------


## Mr Thy

Faut savoir quels coups sont punissables, et lesquels ne le sont pas.

Il y a deux façons de le savoir. La première, c'est de passer en training, de mettre le dummy (le perso adverse) en mode playback recording, et d'enregister le coup que tu veux tester. Le dummy va faire se coup, et toi, par exemple tu le prends en garde. Puis tu testes si t'as des coups qui arrivent à punir. Commence avec un light, puis un medium, puis un gros. Peut-être un coup spécial. Si t'arrives à rien mettre, ça veut dire que le coup est "safe", pour l'adversaire, et donc qu'il peut continuer sa pression.
Une deuxième façon c'est de mettre le dummy en garde totale, et de le faire une action où il saute après un coup en garde. Si tu le tapes, et que tu tiens la direction haut appuyé après ton coup, tu verras lequel des deux persos arrivera à sauter d'abord. Si c'est toi, c'est que t'as l'avantage, si c'est lui, ben alors non.

Le plus rapide néanmoins, c'est de lire la frame data du perso (par exemple www.fullmeter.com, partie fatOnline. Tu choisis le perso en bas à droite de l'écran).
Je vais donner un exemple, pour Ryu.
Si tu regardes la frame data de son stand mp, tu verras un truc du genre
Startup: 5 frames, Active: 3 frames, Recovery: 10 frames, On Hit: +7 frames, On Block : +1 frame. Et puis c'est suivi des dommages/stun que le coup fera et si il a des propriétés spéciales. Les frame en positif veulent dire que tu peux bouger avant l'adversaire, en négatif, c'est lui qui peut bouger avant.

Décorticons. Ryu appuye sur stand mp. Le coup aura besoin de 5 frames (1/60 ème de seconde par frame) avant de devenir actif (de pouvoir toucher). Son activité durera 3 frames (donc il "touche" pendant 2 frames). Après avoir été actif, il faut 10 frames pour terminer l'animation, avant que tu peux faire autre chose.
Le plus intéressant par contre, c'est comment le coup réagit quand il touche l'adversaire qui ne tient pas la garde (on hit), ou si il touche en garde (on block).
Admettons, l'adversaire ne garde pas. On voit que ton stand mp est positif de 7 frames. Ca veut dire que l'adversaire, une fois touché, ne pourra bouger que 7 frames après toi (son recovery de "touché" dure 7 frames que le recovery de ton stand mp). Ce qui veut dire que toi tu peu rentrer une nouvelle action 7 frames avant lui. Soit bouger, soit rentrer un nouveau coup. Tous tes coups qui auraient un startup de 7 frames ou moins, feront combo, si la portée est bonne (tu peux donc mettre un deuxième stand mp en combo par exemple).
Mais, admettons cette fois-ci que tu touches en garde. La frame data on block pour ce coup est de +1. Cela veut dire que toi, tu pourras agir une frame avant ton adversaire. Et maintenant le calcul commence.

Donnons quelques scenarios: 
Tu gardes simplement après le stand mp. Vu que tu peux bouger avant l'adversaire, il ne peut rien punir.

Tu continues ta pression avec un bas lk. Le startup du bas lk est de 4 frames, mais vu que tu peux bouger une frame avant l'adversaire, il reste 3 frames avant que ton bas lk devient actif (4-1 frames). A part quelques persos, la plupart des lights dans SFV ont un startup de 4 frames. Ce qui est trop long, ton bas lk gagneras.

T'essayes de mettre ta fameuse balayette derrière ton stand mp en garde. Startup de la balayette en 8 frames, moins ta frame d'avantage = trou de 7 frames. Donc, si l'adversaire réagit avec un coup de moins de 7 frames, ta balayette se fera casser.

Etc...

Grosso modo, si tu comprends ça, tu comprend plus ou moins le concept de la frame data. Notes néanmoins qu'il y a des subtilités à retenir.
Les hurtbox et hitbox (les zones invisibles qui déterminent comment ton personnage touche et est touché) font parfois des trucs bizarres qui font qu'un coup qui devrait gagner en théorie, perde quand même.
Un coup "cancellable" te permet d'annuler la recovery de ton coup par un autre coup (Super, coup spécial ou activation du V-trigger le plus souvent). Par exemple tu peux cancel ton bas hk par une activation du V-trigger.
Certains coup sont pas safe au corps à corps, mais restent difficilement punissables si bien espacés. Genre le scissor kick de Bison est assez négatif en garde, mais si il touche du bout du pied, peux de personnage ont des coups rapides avec assez de portée pour le punir.
Il y a aussi un système de priorité. Si deux coups deviennent actifs au même moment, c'est le coup le plus fort qui gagne.

Tu comprendras que ça ne s'apprend pas en 10 minutes. En gros faudrait que tu connaisses la frame data de ton perso + celle de tous les autres perso, c'est une grosse partie de la connaissance de ce qu'on appelle le matchup (avantages/désavantages contre un certain perso adversaire). 
Et comme je disais, il y a des joueurs qui apprennent ça juste en jouant ou en passant de temps en temps en training. Et il y'en a qui passent 2-3 minutes sur la frame data d'un perso adverse pour voir ce qui est possible. Mais ça revient à la même chose. Il faut que tu saches quels coups sont punissables (par quels ripostes)

Mon CFN est Pignouf (Mr Thy sur Vapeur). Si tu veux on pourra faire qq parties. Je joue Dictateur, qui est probablement un des persos les plus réputé pour avoir des coups avec des avantages assez fortement en sa faveur. Tellement qu'il massacre les gens qui ne connaissent pas les trous dans sa pression, mais une fois ces trous compris, il doit commencer à jouer vicieux pour continuer à faire mal.

----------


## Zaltman

> Sinon, Zaltman m'a défoncé avec son Zangief et sa patience. J'aurais quand même réussi à lui voler 1 point avec Chunli, puis 1 point avec Guile, donc 5-2 au final. Bien joué


GG, ton Guile m'a fait bien sué, j'étais persuadé que tu me le sortirais direct

Sinon j'ai enchainé avec mon match contre Erkin que je remporte 5-0. (patience, ça ne ce voit pas encore au score mais ta Juri est un peu meilleure à chaque foi qu'on joue) ::):

----------


## Vorshakaar

Potins de vestiaires:

Hier soir, p'tits matchs avec Wahou "pour de faux". Dès le milieu du premier FT 5, mon wouaf (dixit Kami) me casse les nouilles avec ses techniques secrètes pour me faire comprendre qu'il doit faire un tour dehors. Sur le coup j'attends, et arrivé au 3éme FT 5, il me saoule tellement que je quitte un peu rapidement la partie pour le sortir. A peine la porte-fenêtre ouverte, tel un Max Rockatansky, il fonce, aboie et ... j'entends un mec hurler: "Putain ! Y'a un chien !".

En gros, Shaft, mon terrier australien avec un poids impressionnant à la pesée de 5.5 kg a mis en fuite les mecs qui faisaient la navette entre ma propriété et celle du voisin pour cambrioler celle-ci. Truc amusant, c'est le mois de l'écologie, l'éclairage public est éteint, les mecs en profitent. Truc encore plus amusant, le conseiller municipal qui a eu cette idée... c'est mon voisin qui s'est fait cambriolé  :haha:  .

J'ai bien précisé aux forces de l'ordre que je n'ai rien entendu, je jouais à SF V, j'ai un alibi  ::ninja::  .




> Comment je fais pour pour riposter contre un mec qui m'agresse ?


Tazer, bombe à poivre, doigts dans les yeux  ::ninja::  .

----------


## Kamikaze

> mon wouaf (dixit Kami)


J'ai pas compris. Je savais même pas que t'avais un chien.

Si c'est ce que je pense c'est la pire blague de papa que j'ai entendu

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Sinon pas mal le mind game du chien, tu lui donneras une tape sur le flanc de ma part

----------


## Wahou

Si besoin je témoigne en ta faveur.

----------


## Zerger

Au fait, ce weekend, y'aura des canards au FIJ/ Winter Clash de Cannes ?
J'y serai le vendredi perso.

----------


## Vorshakaar

> J'ai pas compris. Je savais même pas que t'avais un chien.


Tsss, ce genre de truc ne s'oublie pas.




> Sinon pas mal le mind game du chien, tu lui donneras une tape sur le flanc de ma part


 :<_<:

----------


## Kamikaze

> Tsss, ce genre de truc ne s'oublie pas.


C'est qui son main sur street

----------


## Mr Thy

Decapre, d'où la cravate.

----------


## Vorshakaar

Hop, Vorsh (Ibuki) 5 -1 Erkin (Juri/Rashid/Juri)

C'était fun.

[Edit]

Au fait, le statut offensif/équilibré/défensif ne fonctionne plus ? 
Je me rappelle que l'affichage changeait suivant le perso quand je jouais contre Mjoln mais depuis, ça ne bouge plus d'"équilibré".

----------


## Mjoln

Hahaha, excellente anecdote Vorsh  ::): 

Je serai dispo demain pour de la bagarre officielle si y a quelqu'un dans le coin !

----------


## von_yaourt

> + Un bon jeu de choppe voire j'abuse carrément de cette solution


Je suis heureux de t'informer que tu as choisi le bon jeu.  ::XD:: 








> Au juste von yaourt, quel est ton pseudo capcom network ?


Tout simplement von_yaourt ! 

Sinon vous vous souvenez peut-être que j'avais posté dans ce topic au moment où mon pad flambant neuf Hori Fighting Commander Pro 4 avait lâché, la nappe en plastique faisant le retour de la croix s'étant déchirée. J'avais donc changé pour le Hori Fighting Commander 4 (version pas Pro), qui tenait parfaitement le coup depuis juin ou juillet. Et bien devinez quoi, ça faisait plusieurs jours que je me demandais pourquoi, en jouant Urien, certaines de mes charges kick devenaient des charges punch sans explication logique... Vendredi j'ai senti un net défaut dans le retour de mon bouton HP en jouant contre Wahou, alors aujourd'hui j'ai ouvert le pad... Et c'est exactement la même chose qui s'est produite, sauf que cette fois-ci c'est un dôme de la nappe des boutons de façade qui s'est déchiré, et il est fait exactement dans le même plastique ultra fin au moulage microscopique qui assure le retour. Par chance cette nappe était intacte dans mon FC4 Pro, donc j'ai pu intervertir les deux, mais comme ils sont d'un seul bloc, à la prochaine défaillance soit je sors le scalpel soit je change de pad. Ou alors je vais me motiver à faire un hitbox avec la PCB, ça fait bien deux ans que j'ai ce projet en tête.

----------


## Seb Ryu 84

Salut les canards!

Juste un petit message entre 2 crises de fièvre pour vous dire que je n'oublie pas la topangcoin mais suis malade donc je reviens dans qq jours!

a+

----------


## yodaxy

Soigne-toi bien Seb !  :;): 

Quand à moi je reviens aujourd'hui donc je devrais être disponible pour quelques raclées (sur ma personne  :Emo:  ).

----------


## ababa

J'ai un souci, je pense que ça vient de moi  ::XD:: 
Comment faire pour que ce putain de Shoryu ne sorte pas  ::blink:: 
Par exemple en training, j'avance vers le bot, j'appuie sur LP/MP, dragon  :tired: 
Est-ce qu'un stick arcade serait pas mieux pour les inputs?
Je veux dire par exemple sur le DPAD de la PS4, je maintiens bas - diagonale - avant avec le pouce qui est quasiment de travers 
J'ai lu que souvent quand on sort un hado à la place d'un shoryu ou l'inverse, c'est parce qu'on revient au neutral - forward sans se rendre compte
J'ai pad PS4/Hori FC4, sur les deux, je fais des erreurs d'inputs et le dragon se lance, par exemple, bas mk - hado, parfois le dragon sort  ::cry::

----------


## Zerger

Rajoute un "arriere" en debut de manip

----------


## Supergounou

J'ai souvent ce soucis aussi, alors que je ne l'avais pas sur SF4: le buffer sur SF5 est super long. Donc si tu avances, et que tu veux balancer un hado par exemple, le jeu va retenir que tu étais en train d'avancer et balancer le dragon. Si je veux éviter ça, il faut que je décale le moment ou je rentre l'input de poing, histoire d'être sûr que le jeu a bien retenu le dernier input "avancer".

----------


## Wahou

Technique qui marche pas mal (que Kami m'a donnée il me semble), même si mon Gouki continue de faire des bas mk>Shoryu indésirables :
Appuyer sur bas arrière (1) plutôt que simplement bas (2) dans l'input du hadouken (normalement, 2, 3, 6 +p et du coup, 1,2,3,6+p), c'est un peu moins contraignant que d'appuyer sur arrière et ça force le retour au neutral tout pareil. Mais oui le buffer est long et aucun shoto n'est (complètement) à l'abri d'une envolée involontaire. 

Ce que je trouve le plus dur c'est effectivement la marche ou le dash avant puis boule. Il est assez rare que je sorte boule à la place de srk ou l'inverse hors de ce contexte. Si ça arrive regarde tes inputs, c'est que ta marche avant est pas "pure" et que tu fais des inputs de bas et de bas diagonale entre la marche et le coup. Dans ton exemple tu dois buffer le srk en avançant (en appuyant sur 2 ou 3, ou les deux, à un moment entre la marche et le mp). Je pense pas que le stick t'aide car j'ai eu (au stick) le même genre de problème. 
C'est plutôt de mauvais réflexes/habitudes dans les inputs directionnels (tu te concentres sur la main droit et la gauche fait nimp, ou bien tu as pris l'habitude de faire certains mouvements directionnels en relâchant la marche avant, etc).  En m'entraînant j'ai réussi à minimiser les inputs indésirables, je fais toujours pleins d'erreurs mais plus exactement les mêmes ou dans des proportions moindres. En plus ça paye à terme d'essayer de réaliser le minimum d'inputs possible pour faire un mouvement (sauf cas particuliers) ça rend ton exécution plus propre et ça ouvre des portes ! Ça m'a permis de réussir (quoique rarement) des manips qui me paraissaient impossibles avant, comme les cara-cancels de Gouki (les instants demons). 
D'une manière générale la pratique c'est le maître mot : bienvenue à toi dans l'univers des laborantins qui passent 10x plus de temps à bourrer un légume inactif qu'à affronter de véritables adversaires !

Sinon finalement Gounou vs Erkin ça rematche ou pas ?

Ça serait pas mal que tout le monde ait fait un match d'ici dimanche pour "rentrer" dans le tournoi et éviter que certains aient à courir après les matchs la dernière semaine (même si on a prévu de finir les poules début/mi avril). Après bien sûr il y a les emplois du temps donc pas de stress non plus si vous pouvez pas. De mon côté je n'aurai pas de dispos avant ce dimanche seulement si quelqu'un veut prévoir un match (en fin d'aprem/début de soirée).

----------


## SquiZz

Ou faire un demi cercle avant plutôt qu'un quart avant. 
Sinon il faut prendre un perso sans dragon...  ::ninja::

----------


## Kamikaze

Oui perso je fonctionne au demicercle avant. Ca garanti le hado à 100% que ce soit apres un dash marche ou autre et sans limite de buffer. Tu peux le faire instantanément

----------


## ababa

Merci les gars, effectivement j'ai commencé à faire bas - diagonale - avant, voire bas - avant car il s'agissait d'un ''raccourci'' du hado, vu que je mettais plus de temps à faire un demi cercle que que fait cette manip là
Sinon, autre problème que j'ai toujours du mal à résoudre, la super sort mais involontairement, je pense aussi que c'est encore de l'exec mais j'ose même plus dragonner ou faire des hado comme j'ai full barre  ::wacko::

----------


## von_yaourt

C'est parce que tu répètes tes manipulations de direction dans un intervalle trop court. Essaye de mieux décomposer ton mouvement et fais un peu de training pour les enchaînements hadoken > CA, tu verras, ça passe facilement sans bourrer.

----------


## Hige

Perso, j'ai un problème avec Necalli, quand je bourre dragon à la relevée ça me fait CA  ::ninja::

----------


## Mr Thy

Arrete de bourrer.

----------


## Hige

Je suis pas bourré  :tired:

----------


## SquiZz

Désolé en ce moment je suis pas mal sur For Honor, et je commence tard le soir... 
Si j'ai une soirée de disponible j'essaierais de contacter mes adversaires pour faire mes matchs avant de lancer For Honor. De toute façon je ne vise pas grand chose d'autre que l'avant dernière place...

----------


## Wahou

> Perso, j'ai un problème avec Necalli, quand je bourre dragon à la relevée ça me fait CA


Où est le problème, la CA c'est encore mieux !  ::trollface::

----------


## Supergounou

> Perso, j'ai un problème avec Necalli, quand je bourre dragon à la relevée ça me fait CA


Putain mais moi pareil!  ::lol:: 
Et pourtant je ne bourre pas, je rentre vraiment une seule fois l'input. Je pense que ça vient de la relevée rapide, je dois rentrer des inputs qu'il faut pas. Faut vraiment que j'apprenne à me servir des 3P/3K pour ça.

----------


## yodaxy

J'ai battu Le Dahu 5-4 contre son Dhalsim  :Cigare: 

Comment ça il joue pas Dhalsim ? Comment ça son Zangief m'a mis 5-0 ??? Et deux fois en plus ? C'est pas juste  :Emo:

----------


## Langbardr

Question : au vu des nombreux chargements relou et plutôt lents du jeu, est-ce que ça aide de le mettre sur un SSD ?

----------


## Supergounou

En tous cas ça aidera pas à trouver un adversaire rapidement  ::ninja::

----------


## Mr Thy

> Question : au vu des nombreux chargements relou et plutôt lents du jeu, est-ce que ça aide de le mettre sur un SSD ?


Ouais, je suis sur SSD. C'est pas les chargements le problème...

----------


## Seb Ryu 84

> Où est le problème, la CA c'est encore mieux !


Sauf quand l'autre saute... :tired:  et la CA passe dessous... ::o:  c'est du vécu et quand ça m'arrive (très souvent également), j'ai limite envie de jeter la manette (et ça me le fais au stick aussi!)  ::'(: 

En fait, c'est que j'ai pris la mauvaise habitude (merci Street 4) de finir les srk par avant. Mais quand je fais attention à ne faire que 623 c'est bon.

----------


## Rom1

> Question : au vu des nombreux chargements relou et plutôt lents du jeu, est-ce que ça aide de le mettre sur un SSD ?






http://toolassisted.github.io/SFV/




> SFV MOD LOL
> 
>     SFV U SAVE PAK LOL U LOAD FAST
>     C:\PROGRAM FILES (X86)\STEAM\STEAMAPPS\COMMON\STREETFIGHTERV\STREET  FIGHTERV\CONTENT\PAKS\~MODS\ULOADFAST.PAK

----------


## yodaxy

J'ai testé, et c'est ri-di-cu-le comme ça charge plus vite  ::XD::  En local en tous cas. En online il faut que les deux joueurs aient installé le mod.

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Tu l'utilises Rom1 ? Pas de risque de ban/perte de FM ?

----------


## Kamikaze

Non y'a aucun risque apparemment ça monte juste les FPS à 255 sur l'UI de ce que dit TA

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Mais contre un mec PS4 t'auras toujours des temps longs, c'est sûrement ça l'idée derrière leurs chargements artificiels couillons, unifier PC et console

----------


## Rom1

> Tu l'utilises Rom1 ? Pas de risque de ban/perte de FM ?


Pas encore, j'ai un SSD et 16go de Ram, et ça marche déjà bien. Je passe plus souvent à attendre l'adversaire qu'autre chose. Mais oui à l'occase je testerai, d'après le thread Twitter y a pas de raison d'avoir de ban.

----------


## Yoggsothoth

ok, merci des vos réponses .

----------


## SquiZz

Allez hop Kami (FANG/BIRDIE) 10-0 Squizz (LAURA)...

J'ai tout pris et vraiment rien fait.

----------


## Rom1

SquiZz  :Emo: , ta Laura God Tier  :Emo: 

Pourtant je t'avais filé toutes les arnaques  ::ninja::

----------


## Supergounou

Oh putain le fou rire sur un Dalhsim qui lag!  ::XD:: 

Le pire c'est que je demande le rematch...

----------


## Supergounou

Bon beh encore un gros paquet de LP de perdu  :Emo: 
Un peu plus et je repassais bronze. Dur dur de moins jouer, c'est ouf comme le "talent" par plus vite qu'il ne s'acquiert.

----------


## SquiZz

> SquiZz , ta Laura God Tier 
> 
> Pourtant je t'avais filé toutes les arnaques


Je ne m'attendais pas à autre chose vu notre différence de niveau et mes connaissances de Fang et Birdie...

----------


## Wahou

Je vois que sur For Honor ça se plaint que le jeu récompense trop la défense. Sur SFV d'une manière générale j'ai plutôt entendu l'inverse (sauf s'agissant des lights anti-airs). Sur SFIV, de mon humble expérience, le focus back-dash rendait la défense facile mais pas "avantageuse" puisque grosso merdo c'est un retour au neutral (avec de la barre d'ultra certes), c'était équilibré du coup ?
Bref je cogitais sur la question de savoir s'il était possible d'équilibrer les jeux de versus à ce niveau là (satisfaire tous les styles de jeu ou au moins attaque/défense). J'ai surtout l'impression que c'est une question de goût que certains aiment sauter, dragonner, jouer en neutral, jouer en réaction, chopper, etc, et que certains jeux favorisent certains styles. Du coup cette question d'équilibrage global (je parle pas des persos hein) du jeu c'est un peu moins j'aime bien et toi t'aime pas, non?
Désolé d'avance si ça n'a aucun sens et que ça lance un débat pourri.  :Facepalm:

----------


## Zerger

Suffit de jouer à GG où tous les coups sont positifs en garde, tu relativises pas mal après  ::P:

----------


## von_yaourt

> Suffit de jouer à GG où tous les coups sont positifs en garde, tu relativises pas mal après


Seulement si tu joues les persos top tier.  :Emo:

----------


## Zerger

Tous les persos adverses sont des persos top tier dans ce jeu  :tired: 

Pour For Honor, je pense qu'il s'agit juste d'attendre que la communauté ait plus d'expérience et matrise mieux les personnages pour que ca chouine moins sur la défense.

----------


## Kamikaze

La défense est très forte sur tous les street en général. Mais tu te trompes sur Sf4 loffense est bien plus forte une fois mis a terre. Tous les knockdown donnent un setup 50/50 suivi de mixup choppe/kara etc. Donc les matchs sont souvent un enchainement de setups suivi de mort. Je joue encore regulierement au jeu et jaurais du mal a citer un perso qui nabuse pas des setups. Les crossups sont hyper ambigu ou imblocable et les option select sont faciles. Les lights sont fumés en blockstring et tu peux passer une vie a garder sans bon backdash. Apres tas aussi lextreme inverse avec Rose qui est absolument intouchable et a une glissade safe voire positive et un enchainement de pur 50/50 avec st mk ou choppe.

Dans SFV ya pas de mixup sur knockdown, les choppes sont courtes et lentes. Les degats sont importants dans certaines situations mais cest pas lié a loffense. Genre Punk est divin avec Karin et très agressif mais loffense nest pas particulierement favorisée. 

Franchement quand ca joue sérieux SFV est un jeu très très neutral avec le coin qui permet une vraie offense. Sale pour SFV mais standard voire risible sur dautres jeux. Garde basse dans SFV ton pire cauchemar cest la choppe suivi de pas de mixup. Dans Sf4 cest choppe, imblocable, 6 décalage jab avec variation kara choppe et à la moindre mise à terre rebelotte.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Dans GG cest négatif si tu IB. Sans l'IB le jeu serait quasi injouable dailleurs.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Dailleurs faut pas oublier que focus backdash (avec OS choppe pourquoi pas) ca reste un timing 1 frame assez chaud et qui perd quand meme sur beaucoup de truc notamment cancel par un special en reaction ou simplement certains normaux en réactions. Ca perd aussi sur jump in anti backdash (specialite de smug) certains cross ups etc etc

----------


## von_yaourt

> Dans GG cest négatif si tu IB. Sans l'IB le jeu serait quasi injouable dailleurs.


Non en fait, c'est pas tout à fait ça, les coups ne sont pas particulièrement plus positifs que dans un autre jeu (par exemple, pour Sin, voilà la framedata), mais les pressings ont souvent peu de trous grâce au système de gatling, qui permet de cancel les frames de recovery par un autre coup. C'est très répandu dans les jeux Arcsys, et beaucoup de persos ont des pressings plus ou moins longs qui jouent là dessus, et IB dans ces pressings là permet de créer des trous qui n'existeraient pas en temps normal. Dans Guilty c'est vraiment exacerbé par rapport aux autres jeux, car il est pensé autour du YRC qui permet de ralentir l'adversaire et donc de créer artificiellement des situations avantageuses.

----------


## Yoggsothoth

> Tous les persos adverses sont des persos top tier dans ce jeu 
> 
> Pour For Honor, je pense qu'il s'agit juste d'attendre que la communauté ait plus d'expérience et matrise mieux les personnages pour que ca chouine moins sur la défense.


This ! Le jeu a tout juste une semaine et ce sont des torrents de larmes, salées, qui coulent .

----------


## Kamikaze

Bah ca rend des trucs negatifs et du coup cree des trous dans les gatling car ca reduit le blockstun. Et pour les coups positifs zerg parlait des trucs genre Millia, Slayer et Sol jpense qui ont des pressings qui donnent limpression davantage constant si tu connais pas les trous et les moments ou IB.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Genre 6HS Gunflame Fafnir ca loop sur Zerger parce quil connait pas  ::ninja::

----------


## von_yaourt

Si Slayer avait un pressing parfait le monde serait un endroit plus juste. Malheureusement il suffit d'un mec qui bourre au bon endroit pour prouver le contraire.  :Emo:  
Millia et Sol ont déjà un bien meilleur pressing, mais fatalement il y a des trous qui apparaissent assez vite, compensés par l'utilisation judicieuse du meter pour recréer le contact. Enfin bon, ça c'est la théorie, parce qu'en pratique tu te fais ouvrir par une choppe spé ou un overhead bien avant que Sol ou Millia n'aient épuisé leur meter.

----------


## Zaltman

> Non en fait, c'est pas tout à fait ça, les coups ne sont pas particulièrement plus positifs que dans un autre jeu (par exemple, pour Sin, voilà la framedata), mais les pressings ont souvent peu de trous grâce au système de gatling, qui permet de cancel les frames de recovery par un autre coup. C'est très répandu dans les jeux Arcsys, et beaucoup de persos ont des pressings plus ou moins longs qui jouent là dessus, et IB dans ces pressings là permet de créer des trous qui n'existeraient pas en temps normal. Dans Guilty c'est vraiment exacerbé par rapport aux autres jeux, car il est pensé autour du YRC qui permet de ralentir l'adversaire et donc de créer artificiellement des situations avantageuses.


C'est un de mais principaux problèmes avec la serie des guilty gear (avec le fait que la propriété des coups n'ai souvent aucun sens avec leurs animations), devoir instant block pour reduire la portée et l'avantage du coup pourquoi pas, mais avec une choppe 1frame un bouton dans le même jeu ça donne des situations très perverse où t'IB laborieusement un pressing appris par coeur pour te faire chopper.

----------


## Kamikaze

> (avec le fait que la propriété des coups n'ai souvent aucun sens avec leurs animations)


100% daccord avec ça. Cest un des gros défaut pour moi et qui freine beaucoup les nouveaux joueurs tout en poussant les scrubs aux arnaques constantes. Et en rendant le jeu difficile à lire par le public

----------


## von_yaourt

> C'est un de mais principaux problèmes avec la serie des guilty gear (avec le fait que la propriété des coups n'ai souvent aucun sens avec leurs animations), devoir instant block pour reduire la portée et l'avantage du coup pourquoi pas, mais avec une choppe 1frame un bouton dans le même jeu ça donne des situations très perverse où t'IB laborieusement un pressing appris par coeur pour te faire chopper.


Justement non, avant XRD le pressing n'était pas aussi fou. Le défenseur pouvait déjà utiliser la barrière pour maîtriser le pushback et créer l'espace qu'il voulait, donc décaler pour aller à la choppe c'était prendre un énorme risque, seuls quelques persos dont le design le permettait l’incorporaient dans leur jeu (comme Johnny), d'autant plus que pour la plupart des persos il n'y a pas combo sur choppe. Les mecs qui savaient jouer au jeu misaient sur les mix-ups, quitte à prendre pas mal de risques en faisant des cross-ups et des feintes pas toujours très safes, d'où le fait que la choppe en 1 frame soit surtout un outil défensif.

Dans XRD, justement, le YRC permet de continuer le pressing ou de décaler efficacement sans prendre de risque, sauf à ce que l'adversaire réponde lui-même par un YRC. Et tu te retrouves à ne plus utiliser la barrière parce que tu as besoin du meter pour contrer les conneries du YRC adverse. Mais avant XRD, Guilty c'était un jeu bien pensé.  ::P:

----------


## Zaltman

> Justement non, avant XRD le pressing n'était pas aussi fou. Le défenseur pouvait déjà utiliser la barrière pour maîtriser le pushback et créer l'espace qu'il voulait, donc décaler pour aller à la choppe c'était prendre un énorme risque, seuls quelques persos dont le design le permettait l’incorporaient dans leur jeu (comme Johnny), d'autant plus que pour la plupart des persos il n'y a pas combo sur choppe. Les mecs qui savaient jouer au jeu misaient sur les mix-ups, quitte à prendre pas mal de risques en faisant des cross-ups et des feintes pas toujours très safes, d'où le fait que la choppe en 1 frame soit surtout un outil défensif.
> 
> Dans XRD, justement, le YRC permet de continuer le pressing ou de décaler efficacement sans prendre de risque, sauf à ce que l'adversaire réponde lui-même par un YRC. Et tu te retrouves à ne plus utiliser la barrière parce que tu as besoin du meter pour contrer les conneries du YRC adverse. Mais avant XRD, Guilty c'était un jeu bien pensé.


Le dernier auquel j'ai joué c'est _XX acent core plus R_, ça m'y gonflait déjà; après il est vrai que ce que je voit de XRD ne me fera pas changer d'avis sur la licence (exact le YRC emplifie encore le phénomène  :Gerbe: ).

----------


## von_yaourt

> Le dernier auquel j'ai joué c'est _XX acent core plus R_, ça m'y gonflait déjà; après il est vrai que ce que je voit de XRD ne me fera pas changer d'avis sur la licence (exact le YRC emplifie encore le phénomène ).


Dans +R le pressing ça allait, c'était 3/4 secondes maximum à taper sur l'adversaire avant d'épuiser les solutions et de retourner au neutral, et la choppe n'était clairement pas l'outil offensif le plus utile (tu peux regarder cette vidéo si tu veux voir à quoi le jeu ressemble à bon niveau), même si effectivement il y avait beaucoup de coups avec des propriétés étranges et de phases qui en abusaient, c'était un peu une version expérimentale pour un jeu en fin de cycle. C'est pour ça que la plupart des joueurs de Guilty que je connais n'en étaient pas fans, d'ailleurs.

----------


## Zerger

> Genre 6HS Gunflame Fafnir ca loop sur Zerger parce quil connait pas


Hého, tu veux qu'on parle de tous les dragons que tu pif danbs le vide avec Sol ?  :tired: 

(et qui sont les seuls moments ou je peux descendre un peu ta vie  ::ninja:: )

----------


## Kamikaze

Cest pas du pif cest de lentrainement. Je cherche les trous

----------


## Rom1

> Je vois que sur For Honor ça se plaint que le jeu récompense trop la défense. Sur SFV d'une manière générale j'ai plutôt entendu l'inverse (sauf s'agissant des lights anti-airs). Sur SFIV, de mon humble expérience, le focus back-dash rendait la défense facile mais pas "avantageuse" puisque grosso merdo c'est un retour au neutral (avec de la barre d'ultra certes), c'était équilibré du coup ?
> Bref je cogitais sur la question de savoir s'il était possible d'équilibrer les jeux de versus à ce niveau là (satisfaire tous les styles de jeu ou au moins attaque/défense). J'ai surtout l'impression que c'est une question de goût que certains aiment sauter, dragonner, jouer en neutral, jouer en réaction, chopper, etc, et que certains jeux favorisent certains styles. Du coup cette question d'équilibrage global (je parle pas des persos hein) du jeu c'est un peu moins j'aime bien et toi t'aime pas, non?
> Désolé d'avance si ça n'a aucun sens et que ça lance un débat pourri.


Tiens si tu l'as pas déjà vu, ça rentre plus ou moins dans le sujet, très intéressant :

----------


## SquiZz

Oui tres bonne vidéo

dispo tout de suite pour quelques matchs du tournoi

----------


## Kamikaze

J'aime bien Core A Gaming mais l'aspect clickbait de la vidéo pète un peu les couilles et au final l'analyse reste hyper superficielle.

Genre il parle du nerf des dragons invu mais considère pas qu'un petit ensemble de situations connues est aussi chiant qu'une option unique, c'est à dire que c'est pas parce que t'ajoute des situations à un pierre feuille ciseau pur que ça devient intéressant, l'espérance ne change pas ça reste aléatoire pur.

Et que l'air de rien le nerf du dragon permet de varier plus ses meaty. Genre faire un meaty auquel tu peux normalement réagir par un dragon, genre faire un meaty avec le TAP de Bison, faire un meaty avec n'importe quoi d'un peu lent, normalement ce n'est pas viable parce qu'un bon joueur va faire dragon dedans 100% du temps.

Un dragon invu c'est une option de réaction en 0 frame, puisque invincible immédiatement, ça tue pas mal de moves l'air de rien.

Donc au final ça rajoute des options, nerfer le dragon, plus de fantaisie dans les blockstrings, etc. C'est totalement logique comme nerf surtout que les EX restent invincibles.

Bon et il évoque le sujet mais faut insister sur le fait qu'un perso trop fort rend le jeu chiant, déjà que les débutants prennent tarifs maximal dans un jeu équilibré, si tu déséquilibres le jeu ça va être fun pour certain mais je garantis un online désert et des pleurs pour les nerfs non stop.



Pour moi la vraie réponse à tout ça est qu'en premier lieu juger de l'équilibrage d'un jeu est super dur mais qu'il doit être bien conçu dès le début avec un vrai engagement en terme de design de la part des créateurs du jeu. Genre tel matchup dans le jeu est un peu dur mais on a donné tels outils au perso pour y remédier et on pense pas lui en donner plus, c'est notre design du perso et notre intention derrière.

Après petite phase de test pour voir si globalement les intentions se retrouve effectivement dans le jeu, on patch les énormités contraires à notre design (pas d'infinis, pas de setup derrière les choppes mid screen par exemple) et roulez jeunesse.

Patcher ne doit être fait que lorsqu'on ajoute vraiment une nouvelle intention de jeu, une nouveauté.

Faut aussi rappeler que trop d'options c'est souvent pas d'options. Chun Li dans 3rd strike elle a plein d'options, Zato dans Guilty il a plein d'options, Seth dans SF4 c'est pareil, mais ça rend pas un perso spécialement fun à affronter pour autant, surtout pour des débutants. Et trop d'options c'est aussi augmenter considérablement le coup d'entrée d'un genre déjà super hermétique. SFV est censé être simple (pas vraiment d'accord là dessus mais on entend ça souvent) pourtant quand tu regardes la répartition par rang c'est ridicule. Par exemple le niveau en platine est même pas spécialement dingue mais on a déjà écrémé 95% de la population à ce stade. Je parle même pas des jeux moins populaires genre Skullgirl, Yatagarasu (qui a un système de commentateur jamais vu  ::o: ) etc. quasi "morts" selon les considérations actuelles de playerbase (1.4 millions de vente c'est naze)

----------


## Zerger

Dites, vous utilisez quoi pour enregistrer vos videos ? Fraps commence à être trop limité

----------


## Kamikaze

En parlant d'option si y'a bien une catégorie de joueurs qui taffent et découvrent le vrai potentiel d'un jeu y'a les top players jap'









- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Dites, vous utilisez quoi pour enregistrer vos videos ? Fraps commence à être trop limité


Xsplit c'est top, je connais pas trop l'alternative gratuite (jai même oublié le nom tiens) mais parait que c'est équivalent

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Obs ?

----------


## Zerger

Le pire c'est que je m'en sers pour streamer  :Facepalm: 
je vais regarder ca, merci !

----------


## Hige

Pavé César.

Y a pas une version tl;dr ?  :tired:

----------


## Zaltman

2 trucs:

-Le dahu m'a mis 5-0 pour la topancoin, GG à lui.

-La presentation de kolin c'est maintenant là: https://www.twitch.tv/capcomfighters

----------


## Erkin_

Sa tenue avec l'écharpe, on dirait Millia Rage, je valide totalement !

----------


## Mr Thy

Enfin! Le terme "Gold" prend tout son sens!

/note à moi-même: ne pas jouer SFV pendant un gros téléchargement.

- - - Updated - - -

Pour ceux où twouitche merdouille : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gcNHSV-vMj8 (live aussi)

----------


## Le Dahu

GG a toi Zaltman, c'est toujours un plaisir de t'affronter  ::): 

Bravo yodaxy ta laura c'est bien améliorer :;):

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

> Ou alors je vais me motiver à faire un hitbox avec la PCB, ça fait bien deux ans que j'ai ce projet en tête.


Allez hop, au boulot. Un stick arcade custom !  ::lol:: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Obs ?


Perso j'utilisais ShadowPlay qui est devenu Share (sic  :tired: ). Évidemment, nVidia, Geforce Experience, vie privée, toussa, blablabla…  ::):  Sinon, si on fait abstraction du côté Big Brother,  j'ai jamais trouvé plus efficace.

----------


## Seb Ryu 84

Je viens de tester le mod de chargement rapide  ::ninja::  et c'est super cool surtout après un match online car on revient très vite en mode training!  ::lol::  Je valide totalement  :;):

----------


## Wahou

J'aurai bien assisté au combat de gros ! Ca devait être sanglant !
Au passage Crimson (Dhaslim) a joué Infexious (Zangief) ce matin : 5-10; 6-10; 10-6. Il était tout triste...Les Zangiefs commencent à avoir de gros réflexes de contre (Lariat dans les pokes, v-skill dans les glissades) qui compliquent sérieusement le MU. Perso je préfère largement affronter des shotos que des choppeurs même si Zangief avec sa vitesse de marche, de saut, et son peu d'options de déplacement c'est clairement pas le pire...

Sinon le 11 mars c'est la coupe de France de SFV, je sais pas encore s'il y aura un stream mais il y a le gratin français.

----------


## LeChameauFou

En soirée j'essaie d'être sur SFV.

----------


## Mjoln

> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/09fc128...789c3a9aef.jpg
> 
> Enfin! Le terme "Gold" prend tout son sens!
> 
> /note à moi-même: ne pas jouer SFV pendant un gros téléchargement.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Pour ceux où twouitche merdouille : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gcNHSV-vMj8 (live aussi)


Han t'as le costume de la gloire ?  :Emo:  Joli !

----------


## Le Dahu

Tu as le lien des matches entre crimson et infexious Wahou?

----------


## Wahou

Non.  ::siffle:: 
C'était sur sa chaîne twitch ce matin, dans le cadre du free play qu'il fait souvent après le red rumble. Peut être qu'il y a les vidéos (sur twitch), sinon tu pourras trouver les matchs dans les replays du jeu c'était ce matin vers 6h (avec son compte LeCrimeSonne).
Je m'en fiche de toute façon mon Dhalsim flotte bien au-dessus de tout ça.  :Cigare:

----------


## Yoggsothoth

https://www.twitch.tv/mistahcrimson/videos/all

----------


## Rom1

Chaud pour un ptit FT5 ce soir si y a des motivés de mon groupe  ::o:

----------


## Hige

Merci Daïgo pour cette tech  ::o:

----------


## Wahou

> https://www.twitch.tv/mistahcrimson/videos/all


Traître, tu veux ma perte !  :Tutut:

----------


## Minouche

Coin,

Von_yaourt (Urien) 0-5 (Nash) et moi venons de nous friter. Je crois que Von s'est un peu agacé... sur le jeu. Syndrome Capcom ::ninja::

----------


## Zerger

Il a l'insulte facile avec SF  ::P:

----------


## Kamikaze

Bien joué Minouche!

----------


## Rom1

Ahah mince j'ai demandé à Von Yaort de jouer mais il avait déjà enchainé 2 FT5.

Du coup j'ai ajouté Minouche et Parpaingue sur Steam pour s'organiser ça ! Du coup jsuis toujours à 0 match joué  ::P:  Spamafote Wahou, on n'arrive pas à se chopper avec les canards  :Emo:

----------


## Seb Ryu 84

Alors ce soir:

Von Yaourt(Urien) 5 - 1 Moi(Necalli)

Conclusion: Fuck Urien! Non je déconne pas contre bien joué à mon adversaire qui a une très bonne garde (et moi pas des pressings pas concluants...). Par contre, la prochaine fois je m'échaufferai même si j'ai joué le matin car le second FT5 était mieux parti (3-2 pour moi mais on s'est arrêté, Monsieur était demandé  :;): ). "C'est le jeu ma pauv' Lucette!"

LeChameauFou(Rmika) 1 - 5 Moi (Necalli): Mais là vu qu'il était sur PS4 avec impossibilité de discuter, je ne sais pas s'il jouait pour la topangcoin ou pas (je pense que oui, vu le premier match non compté de chauffe et qu'il a arrêté à 5-1). Il pourra confirmer svp?

Edit: grillé par LeChameauFou

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Ahah mince j'ai demandé à Von Yaort de jouer mais il avait déjà enchainé 2 FT5.
> 
> Du coup j'ai ajouté Minouche et Parpaingue sur Steam pour s'organiser ça ! Du coup jsuis toujours à 0 match joué  Spamafote Wahou, on n'arrive pas à se chopper avec les canards


Désolé, j'ai vu ton invit durant mon FT5 avec LeChameauFou et ensuite t'étais en match amical et trop tard pour moi. Mais je ne suis plus malade donc on devrait faire le match rapidement je pense  :;):

----------


## LeChameauFou

Rom1- Chameaufou 5-0 (laura vs ryu)
C'est moi où la laura a gagné en rapidité ? Son vskill a l'air mieux... première laura que j'affronte de la saison 2 et elle est violente ^^ Va falloir que je fasse plus de match car je m'étale sur moult jeux. 

Sebryu- chameaufou 5-1 (necalli vs mika)
Mika j'abuse de son bas gros pied donc je suis gratuit, je bloque mal alors que c'est un perso bien agressif et quand je bloque, bim overhead.

Hop deux match d'un coup, par contre pour ma connexion désolé c'est random. On finit le ft5 avec Seb et ça lag sévère et on a eu du mal à trouver une plage convenable avec rom1 pour justifier le 5-0 qu'il m'avait mis l'autre jour ^^

----------


## Rom1

Alors écoute j'ai pas compris. Premier test : injouable, l'animation des lights ne se faisaient même pas !  ::o:  On entendait juste le son... Oo
Deuxième test, 5/5 en connexion, match de test : Impeccable. On lance le vrai FT5, ça relag par intermittence et je te vois en 2/5... Bon c'était plus ou moins jouable mais bordel que c'est chiant... :/

Attention à ta garde basse, t'as pris tous les overhead (ultra lent en plus  ::P: ) de Laura, et mollo sur les shoryupif :D parce que la punition pique sévère  ::P:  

T'as réussi à m'ouvrir la garde lors de cross up, mais y avait pas de combo derrière, dommage...Surtout qu'avec Ryu ça peut vite faire mal.

@SebRyu84 : pas de soucis  :;):  On remet à plus tard !

----------


## LeChameauFou

Bah oui je suis méga lent mais faut que je morfle un peu en amical mais comme je joue peu je suis plus nul encore ^^ 
Peut être que l'arrivé de Kolin me remettra dans le jeu.

----------


## Mr Thy

Juste parce que je trouve que les Giefs dans la Topangcoin pourraient utiliser toute l'aide qu'ils peuvent  ::ninja::

----------


## von_yaourt

> Coin,
> 
> Von_yaourt (Urien) 0-5 (Nash) et moi venons de nous friter. Je crois que Von s'est un peu agacé... sur le jeu. Syndrome Capcom


Sur l'interpréteur du jeu surtout, qui réussit à me faire un truc qui ne m'était pas encore arrivé : je fais quart avant punch pour faire une boule, qui sort, je refais un et un seul quart avant, bim, super.  ::lol::  

Hormis ça, le set était normal, je n'ai pas réussi à t'empêcher d'appuyer sur les boutons en attaque, et comme c'est impossible d'anti-air en réaction avec autre chose que LP dans ce jeu, j'étais gratuit à ton pressing. 




> Alors ce soir:
> 
> Von Yaourt(Urien) 5 - 1 Moi(Necalli)
> 
> Conclusion: Fuck Urien! Non je déconne pas contre bien joué à mon adversaire qui a une très bonne garde (et moi pas des pressings pas concluants...). Par contre, la prochaine fois je m'échaufferai même si j'ai joué le matin car le second FT5 était mieux parti (3-2 pour moi mais on s'est arrêté, Monsieur était demandé ). "C'est le jeu ma pauv' Lucette!"


Là c'était plutôt l'inverse, tu étais assez passif et tu variais trop peu tes approches, du coup j'ai pu maîtriser l'espace comme je le voulais. Ensuite j'ai testé la technique du "fierce into fierce" mais je ne maîtrise pas encore, visiblement.  ::P:

----------


## Vorshakaar

Vorsh 1 - 5 Mjoln.

C'était marrant.

----------


## Kamikaze

Eh ben, bravo Mjoln, Vorsh c'est un vrai client, c'était qui les persos?

----------


## Mjoln

J'ai gardé boxeur tout du long, Vorsh a joué Ibuki les deux premiers puis Karin les trois derniers. Mais en réalité c'était beaucoup plus serré que ce que disent les chiffres.

Sinon Kyou (Griffe) 5 - 0 Mjoln (Boxeur, puis Dictateur sur le dernier)

C'etait marrant.

----------


## Wahou

> Juste parce que je trouve que les Giefs dans la Topangcoin pourraient utiliser toute l'aide qu'ils peuvent


Nous en sommes maintenant certains, il s'agit d'un complot Shadaloo contre Dhalsim...

----------


## Vorshakaar

> Eh ben, bravo Mjoln, Vorsh c'est un vrai client, c'était qui les persos?


Fais pas genre  :tired:  .



D'ailleurs, pour ceux qui peuvent l'activer, vous utilisez l'overdrive de votre moniteur sur SF V ?

----------


## Kamikaze

Comment ça fait pas genre! Franchement le matchup Mjoln Vorsh je m'attendais pas à ça du tout, il a méchamment progressé le Mjoln en plus je vois que ça a sorti les vrais persos côté Vorsh ça voulait pas perdre.

Genre à la base j'aurais dit c'est serré, mais Vorsh vainqueur c'est sûr, jamais j'aurais parié sur ça, bon après de ce que dit Mjoln c'était quand même serré faut voir le résultat en rounds

----------


## KyouLeMalpropre

Kyou 5 - Yodaxy 1

Une Laura qui a de l'avenir, qui s'adapte bien ! Match très agréable !

----------


## Le Dahu

Coin, je suis disponible pour de la bagarre ce soire les zamis ( pour la topangcoin)   ::):

----------


## yodaxy

> Kyou 5 - Yodaxy 1
> 
> Une Laura qui a de l'avenir, qui s'adapte bien ! Match très agréable !


Merci, tu jouais ton Vega à la perfection, très patient, j'avoue que ce n'est pas mon cas  ::P:  Et il faut vraiment que je m’apprenne à anti-air plus (aucun réflexes, ça aide pas). Beaux matches en tout cas.

----------


## ababa

Je cherche toujours mon perso, j'ai bien essayé de jouer tous les persos du cast, mais y a toujours un truc qui va pas
Karin, trop dur en exec, anti-noob perso  ::cry:: 
R.Mika/Dhalsim/Fang/M.Bison non plus
Shoto, j'en peux plus, Ken/Akuma, j'ai plus envie de les jouer, ça m'écoeure de faire du shoto vs shoto
Necalli est un peu, surtout je bourre trop le ragging light  ::ninja:: 
Il me reste Rashid, Laura, Vega, Gief, Birdie
Je sais pas jouer les perso à charge, pourquoi attendre 2 secondes pour l'exec, dans ma tête, je compte les secondes, ça me parait pas naturel  ::huh:: 
Ou je claque tous mes FM sur Kolin?  ::lol::

----------


## Rom1

J't'ai déjà parlé de Laura?



 ::ninja::

----------


## ababa

Parle moi de ces combos et des phases qui fonctionnent  ::trollface:: 
Laura est assez agréable à voir jouer, par contre je comprends pas le fonctionnement du perso, un perso qui rush?
Peut-on jouer en étant plus défensif?

----------


## Mr Thy

> Je cherche toujours mon perso, j'ai bien essayé de jouer tous les persos du cast, mais y a toujours un truc qui va pas
> Karin, trop dur en exec, anti-noob perso 
> R.Mika/Dhalsim/Fang/M.Bison non plus
> Shoto, j'en peux plus, Ken/Akuma, j'ai plus envie de les jouer, ça m'écoeure de faire du shoto vs shoto
> Necalli est un peu, surtout je bourre trop le ragging light 
> Il me reste Rashid, Laura, Vega, Gief, Birdie
> Je sais pas jouer les perso à charge, pourquoi attendre 2 secondes pour l'exec, dans ma tête, je compte les secondes, ça me parait pas naturel 
> Ou je claque tous mes FM sur Kolin?


C'est une question de gout. Je maitrise nettement mieux les persos à charge que les persos à commande. Faut avoir un feeling avec, c'est tout. Après un certain temps, tu ne fais plus attention, les timings deviennent seconde nature. Le fait qu'ils ne peuvent pas toujours sortir un pif en réaction est contrebalancé par d'autre choses (généralement des normaux ou des recovery plus dans leur avantage).

----------


## von_yaourt

> Parle moi de ces combos et des phases qui fonctionnent 
> Laura est assez agréable à voir jouer, par contre je comprends pas le fonctionnement du perso, un perso qui rush?
> Peut-on jouer en étant plus défensif?


C'est un hybride de choppeur et de rushdown, un personnage qui après t'avoir mis au sol te fera tout le temps un mix-up choppe spé (qui battra la choppe ou un coup) ou coup de coude anti-air (qui battra le saut pour éviter la choppe spé). Elle a de bons frame traps et une portée très correcte qui lui assurent un bon pressing, mais il faut savoir quels coups donner à quel moment, et prendre des risques pour approcher l'adversaire. Elle peut aussi faire de bons set-ups avec sa boule EX, avec un set-up cross-up/cross-up très pratique auquel il est impossible de réagir, et elle a des combos qui font mal. C'est un très bon perso, avec un v-trigger super efficace, mais qui nécessite de bosser le hitconfirm pour maximiser les dégâts et surtout les situations où tu peux mettre la choppe spé. 

Regarde les matchs du Mister Crimson dont le lien a été posté en page précédente si tu veux voir ce que ça donne en action.

----------


## Jesshi

Hello à tous !

Je me permets de faire la petite promo pour l'association NTSC de Nancy, qui lancé sa WebTV il y a un mois. Le but de ce twitch, c'est de proposer une émission hebdomadaire sur SFV (les autres jours de la semaine sont alloués à d'autres chose, oldies, speedrun...).

Donc tous les mercredi soir, on entraine nos champions lorrains pour la futur coupe de France (l'équipe nancéiennes composés de NWA/Abdess/Isoudw/Heiwa/Davidayum), on crée une room, on se tape dessus, le tout commenté par Elias en live.

Kyoulemalpropre à déjà participé à ces sessions et peu attester le côté cool de la chose (d'ailleurs, tu m'a fumé mon bison, foiré).

Donc si vous avez envie de vous frotter à nous et levelup le niveau général sur le jeu, n'hésitez pas. A l'asso on a de gros doseurs sur GG, hyper DBZ, UMVC....Bref, vous êtes le bienvenu  ::): 

http://ntsc-fr.com/site/

www.twitch.tv/association_ntsc

Dernière session en date pour vous donner une idée, ainsi que le niveau de Isoudw qui a déroulé toute la soirée : https://www.twitch.tv/videos/123987002

----------


## Erkin_

Tier list de la season 2 basée sur 1 098 560 matchs :  https://v-league.pro/tierslist/2
Voilà de quoi t'aider à faire un choix ababa  ::):

----------


## Zerger

> Parle moi de ces combos et des phases qui fonctionnent 
> Laura est assez agréable à voir jouer, par contre je comprends pas le fonctionnement du perso, un perso qui rush?
> Peut-on jouer en étant plus défensif?


Joue Birdie, il est fun !

----------


## ababa

> C'est un hybride de choppeur et de rushdown, un personnage qui après t'avoir mis au sol te fera tout le temps un mix-up choppe spé (qui battra la choppe ou un coup) ou coup de coude anti-air (qui battra le saut pour éviter la choppe spé). Elle a de bons frame traps et une portée très correcte qui lui assurent un bon pressing, mais il faut savoir quels coups donner à quel moment, et prendre des risques pour approcher l'adversaire. Elle peut aussi faire de bons set-ups avec sa boule EX, avec un set-up cross-up/cross-up très pratique auquel il est impossible de réagir, et elle a des combos qui font mal. C'est un très bon perso, avec un v-trigger super efficace, mais qui nécessite de bosser le hitconfirm pour maximiser les dégâts et surtout les situations où tu peux mettre la choppe spé. 
> 
> Regarde les matchs du Mister Crimson dont le lien a été posté en page précédente si tu veux voir ce que ça donne en action.


Merci, hit confirm, c'est en gros, chercher à toucher l'adversaire en 1 hit, pour ensuite lui foutre un combo dans la tronche?
Généralement c'est un coup light?
Par exemple, le bas mk de Ryu?

----------


## Rom1

> Parle moi de ces combos et des phases qui fonctionnent 
> Laura est assez agréable à voir jouer, par contre je comprends pas le fonctionnement du perso, un perso qui rush?
> Peut-on jouer en étant plus défensif?


Von Yaourt t'as déjà fait un bon topo, essaye de faire ses défis et regarder les démos (Easy FM en plus!). Jouer défensif (poker et reculer) c'est pas vraiment son style , elle va galérer à faire de gros dégats et de toute façon c'est pas vraiment le style du jeu qui favorise énormément l'attaque et les mix up/arnaques.


 Pour le défensif tu joues Sim  ::P:  ou Honda dans USF4  ::ninja::

----------


## Kamikaze

> Hello à tous !
> 
> Je me permets de faire la petite promo pour l'association NTSC de Nancy, qui lancé sa WebTV il y a un mois. Le but de ce twitch, c'est de proposer une émission hebdomadaire sur SFV (les autres jours de la semaine sont alloués à d'autres chose, oldies, speedrun...).
> 
> Donc tous les mercredi soir, on entraine nos champions lorrains pour la futur coupe de France (l'équipe nancéiennes composés de NWA/Abdess/Isoudw/Heiwa/Davidayum), on crée une room, on se tape dessus, le tout commenté par Elias en live.
> 
> Kyoulemalpropre à déjà participé à ces sessions et peu attester le côté cool de la chose (d'ailleurs, tu m'a fumé mon bison, foiré).
> 
> Donc si vous avez envie de vous frotter à nous et levelup le niveau général sur le jeu, n'hésitez pas. A l'asso on a de gros doseurs sur GG, hyper DBZ, UMVC....Bref, vous êtes le bienvenu 
> ...


Putain mais Isoudw est toujours là???

Je l'ai rencontré en tournoi à l'époque de SSF4 (y'a looongtemps) c'était un putain de monstre (meilleures réflexes EU) avec son Guile et son Dan, on s'était trop marré, mais je l'ai plus jamais vu sur la scène après USF4, il est toujours actif en fait? C'est cool!

Abdess est toujours aussi fort ce salop on s'est croisé 2-3 fois en ligne, il est trop dingo son Ryu

----------


## Mr Thy

> Merci, hit confirm, c'est en gros, chercher à toucher l'adversaire en 1 hit, pour ensuite lui foutre un combo dans la tronche?
> Généralement c'est un coup light?
> Par exemple, le bas mk de Ryu?


C'est un coup ou une série de coups où tu peux réagir au fait que l'adversaire bloque ou pas. Souvent à base de lights, mais dans SFV y'en a pas mal à base de médiums aussi.

Genre, si tu ferais un bas hp, shoryu avec Ryu au pif, t'as pas vraiment le temps de vérifier si l'adversaire bloque ou pas. Et comme le bas HP, ainsi que le shoryu sont massivement punissables, tu prends un très gros risque.

Mais si tu met stand mp devant, c'est un coup qui est safe à lui tout seul, donc si tu vois que l'adversaire garde, tu peux soit choisir d'arrêter après le mp, soit mettre un combo/blockstring (série de coups pas ou difficilement punissable en garde). 
Mais si tu vois qu'il prend le mp dans la tronche, tu peux continuer avec ton bas hp, shoryu (ou quelque chose de plus gros encore).

En gros, un ou plusieurs coups qui te donnent le temps de décider si tu peux continuer le combo ou pas.

----------


## Kamikaze



----------


## Mr Thy

Mon dieu, Infil qui joue sur un stick à boule. Tout s'explique!

----------


## Yoggsothoth

::o:  .

----------


## Mr Thy

Jamais remarqué avant qu'il jouait décalé sur les boutons tiens.

----------


## Supergounou

J'ai un écran Viewsonic, je joue donc comme Infi'  :Cigare:

----------


## Mr Thy

Ouais, donc tu peux pas blâmer ton écran  ::ninja::

----------


## Vorshakaar

> je vois que ça a sorti les vrais persos côté Vorsh ça voulait pas perdre.


Heu ...  ::rolleyes:: 

Joker  ::ninja::  .




> Ou je claque tous mes FM sur Kolin?


Je te dirais d'attendre.
Aux dernières nouvelles, Kolin est considérée comme le perso le plus difficile à prendre en main, pas mal de coups négatifs, confirms indispensables et elle se fait rouler dessus par les grapplers.

----------


## Rom1

Ouais j'ai maté les vidéo des streams et bordel ses coups sortent super lentement... Et les dégâts des combos sont pas fous (pourtant des machins à 8-10hits)...

----------


## Jesshi

> Putain mais Isoudw est toujours là???
> 
> Je l'ai rencontré en tournoi à l'époque de SSF4 (y'a looongtemps) c'était un putain de monstre (meilleures réflexes EU) avec son Guile et son Dan, on s'était trop marré, mais je l'ai plus jamais vu sur la scène après USF4, il est toujours actif en fait? C'est cool!
> 
> Abdess est toujours aussi fort ce salop on s'est croisé 2-3 fois en ligne, il est trop dingo son Ryu


Isou a emménagé et à commencé SFV sur le tard mais c'est déjà une putain de brute à la base donc il est très vite monté. Et abdess bah c'est abdess quoi, c'est un génie. Et il est passé sur Gouki ! 

Mais pour le spectacle ça vaudrait carrément le coup que tu passe sur le stream mercredi, ça ferait de jolie match

----------


## Kamikaze

Yes j'essaierai de passer à l'occaz ça sera marrant, NWA m'a tartiné 2 3 fois avec son Gen sur SF4 aussi, ils sont dopés à Nancy

----------


## Supergounou

> Ouais, donc tu peux pas blâmer ton écran


Attends, je sais faire tous les trucs de sa vidéo en plus, je me sens complètement invincible maintenant!

----------


## ababa

> Heu ... 
> 
> Joker  .
> 
> 
> 
> Je te dirais d'attendre.
> Aux dernières nouvelles, Kolin est considérée comme le perso le plus difficile à prendre en main, pas mal de coups négatifs, confirms indispensables et elle se fait rouler dessus par les grapplers.


Vu mon niveau, je suis pas sûr que c'est problématique  ::ninja:: 
Bah j'ai pris Gouki mon premier perso DLC, je regrette déjà  ::cry:: 
Urien/Guile/Kolin, Urien m'a l'air complètement pété aussi  ::love::

----------


## Rom1

Urien = charge, faut si faire... Mais oui certain combos font super mal et il a de bons coups pour zoner.

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

> C'est un hybride de choppeur et de rushdown, un personnage qui après t'avoir mis au sol te fera tout le temps un mix-up choppe spé (qui battra la choppe ou un coup) ou coup de coude anti-air (qui battra le saut pour éviter la choppe spé). Elle a de bons frame traps et une portée très correcte qui lui assurent un bon pressing, mais il faut savoir quels coups donner à quel moment, et prendre des risques pour approcher l'adversaire. Elle peut aussi faire de bons set-ups avec sa boule EX, avec un set-up cross-up/cross-up très pratique auquel il est impossible de réagir, et elle a des combos qui font mal. C'est un très bon perso, avec un v-trigger super efficace, mais qui nécessite de bosser le hitconfirm pour maximiser les dégâts et surtout les situations où tu peux mettre la choppe spé. 
> 
> Regarde les matchs du Mister Crimson dont le lien a été posté en page précédente si tu veux voir ce que ça donne en action.


Tu as pu voir, ababa, que j'étais une bille quand on a joué l'autre soir, mais personnellement j'apprécie beaucoup Laura (normal, comme tous les n00bs. J'anticipe…  ::rolleyes:: ). Ce que j'aime, c'est qu'elle sort des gros coups, ses combos ne sont pas trop difficiles à réaliser, je trouve, mais pour autant ça ne la rend pas si facile. Trouver l'ouverture me semble délicat, au sens où je ne maîtrise pas encore bien le zoning et les déplacements et que, du coup, je me fais beaucoup punir par ceux qui l'ont bien en tête et ont plus bossé que moi (logique). J'ai joué tous les autres persos en mode "Défi facile", et j'ai beaucoup apprécié Rashid, même si j'ai l'impression qu'il est encore plus vulnérable que Laura en cas de coup manqué. J'ai "acheté" Urien pour pouvoir le bosser un peu, mais c'est surtout Ibuki que je voudrais jouer en second perso. Ça a l'air foncièrement différent de Laura, et plus difficile pour débuter, mais le perso m'attire.  ::): 

Pour le _hit confirm_ (et autres bases), je t'invite à regarder ce tuto réalisé par Kami, je l'ai trouvé très instructif (Dragati avec qui nous avons joué ensemble me l'avait chaudement recommandé).  :;): 



J'ai aussi regardé hier soir celui sur la relevée, et j'ai mieux compris une réflexion faite ici sur "bourrer les lights à la relevée".  ::):

----------


## Zaltman

> Hello à tous !
> 
> Je me permets de faire la petite promo pour l'association NTSC de Nancy, qui lancé sa WebTV il y a un mois. Le but de ce twitch, c'est de proposer une émission hebdomadaire sur SFV (les autres jours de la semaine sont alloués à d'autres chose, oldies, speedrun...).
> 
> Donc tous les mercredi soir, on entraine nos champions lorrains pour la futur coupe de France (l'équipe nancéiennes composés de NWA/Abdess/Isoudw/Heiwa/Davidayum), on crée une room, on se tape dessus, le tout commenté par Elias en live.
> 
> Kyoulemalpropre à déjà participé à ces sessions et peu attester le côté cool de la chose (d'ailleurs, tu m'a fumé mon bison, foiré).
> 
> Donc si vous avez envie de vous frotter à nous et levelup le niveau général sur le jeu, n'hésitez pas. A l'asso on a de gros doseurs sur GG, hyper DBZ, UMVC....Bref, vous êtes le bienvenu 
> ...


Si on montait une team CPC avec nos gars sûrs pour défier la team lorraine sur leur stream?

----------


## Kamikaze

Nan mais on va pas les humilier non plus  ::ninja::

----------


## Zaltman

Je sais Kami que tu es de l'école "_la gagoule est une botte de sept lieus_", mais il faudra bien finir par montrer nos techs secrètes quelque part; sinon c'est encore les Japs qui vont avoir tout le mérite.  ::ninja::

----------


## Mjoln

J'habite pas loin de chez eux. Si j'avais un peu de temps, je serais tout le temps fourré là-bas... J'ai jamais l'occasion de jouer en VS local en plus...

Sinon hier soir, Vorsh a eu la bonne idée de sortir un Balrog contre mon Balrog. 5 - 0 pour lui, je ne suis arrivé à rien. C'était déprimant (surtout quand il m'a appris qu'il n'avait jamais fait que les défis avec...) Sur le coup j'ai eu envie de jeter le stick par la fenêtre, et puis je me suis rappelé qu'en fait, je suis infoutu de gagner contre un dictateur quand je le joue moi-même. Je suis comme paralysé. Et puis j'ai envie de montrer à l'autre "les belles phases" que je peux faire, et je me fais pourrir parce que du coup j'ai pas le même plan de jeu que d'habitude (enfin, si plan il y a véritablement). Bref, je DETESTE les matchs miroir putain.

Tu le feras plus hein Vorsh ?  :Emo:

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

> Nan mais on va pas les humilier non plus


Vous pouvez m'embaucher, ça fera baisser largement la moyenne.  ::P:

----------


## Mjoln

nouvelles du front : 

Wahou (Dhalsim) 5 - 0 Mjoln (Dictateur, et Boxeur sur le cinquième). Propre.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Je serai dispo tout le week end pour ceux qui veulent, Dahu, yodaxy, Erkin, Zaltman, c'est vers vous que je pointe de mon doigt vengeur.

----------


## Rom1

Tu parles même pas de la session training qu'on a faite hier soir  ::o:  J'ai pourtant tenté de te former aux CA piffées à la relevée pour contrer Wahou  ::P:

----------


## von_yaourt

Je confirme, les CA à la relevée ça fonctionne très bien contre Wahou.  :^_^:

----------


## Mjoln

Je pense que Rom1 évoquait plutôt l'envie irrépressible de Wahou de piffer la super à la relevée.  ::happy2::  Ce qu'il n'a fait qu'une fois de mémoire pendant tout le set. Et j'ai gardé (alors que j'ai pris toutes les tiennes Rom1). J'ai remarqué que ça piffe surtout avec Akuma. Beaucoup moins avec Sim.

----------


## Hige

Bon, petite session en classé et mon impression se confirme : je hais jouer contre les gimmicks  :tired: 

Tant que ça veut jouer à Street aka s'appuyer sur les footsies et les pokes, ça va. Quand ça commence à faire les phases improbables, ça me rentre dans le cerveau et j'arrive à rien  :tired: 

Pour ceux qui étaient là, rappelez-vous de Kami en finale de la Topangcoin 1 qui faisait Senpusha en boucle.

----------


## Kamikaze

Faible

----------


## Mr Thy

Minduh gamuh

----------


## Erkin_

> Heu ... 
> 
> Aux dernières nouvelles, Kolin est considérée comme le perso le plus difficile à prendre en main, pas mal de coups négatifs, confirms indispensables et elle se fait rouler dessus par les grapplers.


Erf  :Emo:

----------


## Jesshi

> Si on montait une team CPC avec nos gars sûrs pour défier la team lorraine sur leur stream?


Mais ce serait tellement parfait ! Le gros des joueurs chez nous sont silvers/golds, sauf les quelques top diams qui trainent. Donc le niveau est relativement bas, on aurait beaucoup à apprendre !

----------


## Kamikaze

Lol ce traquenard, Isoudw, NWA, Abdess y'a moyen que ça batte du top player en tournoi  ::P: 

Nan c'est cool j'essaierai de me ramener ce mercredi même si c'est chaud niveau temps pour moi mais sinon ce sera les mercredi suivants j'espère

- - - Mise à jour - - -

C'est vers quelle heure grosso merdo?

----------


## Le Dahu

Je pense faire un saut aussi, j'ai fait quelque ft avec Abdess et c'était bien cool  ::):

----------


## Jesshi

Compte le démarrage pour 21h jusqu'à 0h en général

----------


## ababa

> Tu as pu voir, ababa, que j'étais une bille quand on a joué l'autre soir, mais personnellement j'apprécie beaucoup Laura (normal, comme tous les n00bs. J'anticipe… ). Ce que j'aime, c'est qu'elle sort des gros coups, ses combos ne sont pas trop difficiles à réaliser, je trouve, mais pour autant ça ne la rend pas si facile. Trouver l'ouverture me semble délicat, au sens où je ne maîtrise pas encore bien le zoning et les déplacements et que, du coup, je me fais beaucoup punir par ceux qui l'ont bien en tête et ont plus bossé que moi (logique). J'ai joué tous les autres persos en mode "Défi facile", et j'ai beaucoup apprécié Rashid, même si j'ai l'impression qu'il est encore plus vulnérable que Laura en cas de coup manqué. J'ai "acheté" Urien pour pouvoir le bosser un peu, mais c'est surtout Ibuki que je voudrais jouer en second perso. Ça a l'air foncièrement différent de Laura, et plus difficile pour débuter, mais le perso m'attire. 
> 
> Pour le _hit confirm_ (et autres bases), je t'invite à regarder ce tuto réalisé par Kami, je l'ai trouvé très instructif (Dragati avec qui nous avons joué ensemble me l'avait chaudement recommandé). 
> 
> 
> 
> J'ai aussi regardé hier soir celui sur la relevée, et j'ai mieux compris une réflexion faite ici sur "bourrer les lights à la relevée".


Ouai j'ai maté cette vidéo, très instructif, j'avais manqué les décalages, les dash pour feinter à la relevée...
J'ai joué contre un silver qui m'a mis une branlée mais très instructif et très sympa le joueur (malgré l'absence de chat vocal ou écrit)
Sa Karin a explosé mon Ryu (5-1)
Ensuite, j'ai pris Laura, je me suis fait bourré par son Ryu (5-0)
J'ai pris une revanche sur sa R.Mika 5-0 avec Ryu
Puis 3-1 pour un Ryu vs Ryu plus serré notamment le début

A mon niveau de sac, j'ai réalisé:
- Le bas MP de Ryu est un bon poke surtout quand l'autre te presse
- Le timing, j'ai tendance à trop bourrer les touches, je crois que le buffer est large donc ça enregistre mes inputs bourrés donc un dragon gratuit pour mon adversaire  ::cry:: 
- Grosso merdo, en neutral, je fais bas mp, stand mp, stand mk, je suis pas très à l'aise pour bas mk - hado, c'est souvent le shoryu qui sort
- J'ai les débuts de combo mais pas la fin, le mec est stun, saut neutral + hk, mp et après trou noir, je me souviens plus de la séquence  ::ninja:: 

Je vais persévérer avec Karin, Laura ne me correspond pas du tout, j'ai vraiment tout testé sur le cast, les deux ou j'ai une petite affinité c'est Karin et Ryu, ça sert à rien que je choisisse un perso alors que je me sens pas à l'aise du tout ce qui est le cas de Laura  ::XD:: 
Je suis comme Daigo, un slow learner mais un jour je serais Gold  ::lol::   ::ninja::

----------


## parpaingue

Pouet.
Je serai pas mal dispo ce week end, que ce soit pour la topangcoin ou pour de simples baffes amicales, donc n'hésitez pas à me pinguer si vous me voyez online.

----------


## Zerger

Bon, je suis tombé sur des amis et au final, on a passé l'aprem à tester des jeux de société, j'ai même pas mater les tournois de baston (moi qui voulais voir un peu de KoF14  :Emo: )

Quelques photos quand même, mais c'était pile avant que tout commence:






J'ai voulu frimer sur le Guilty en accès libre, mais les boutons de la borne étaient mappés n'importe comment, et le petit enfant en face de moi smashait les boutons comme un porc avec Axl, je me suis fait rétamé  :tired:

----------


## Vorshakaar

> Et puis j'ai envie de montrer à l'autre "les belles phases" que je peux faire


J'ai voulu faire ça avec Juri sur le match d'avant, ça a pas super bien marché  ::ninja::  .




> Tu le feras plus hein Vorsh ?


 :Fourbe:

----------


## von_yaourt

> J'ai voulu frimer sur le Guilty en accès libre, mais les boutons de la borne étaient mappés n'importe comment, et le petit enfant en face de moi smashait les boutons comme un porc avec Axl, je me suis fait rétamé


Y aura FAB au tournoi demain, les mecs du Discord GG sont déjà en train d'essayer l'infiniser en freeplay toute la soirée.  ::P: 

Si tu vois un Japonais qui joue un Potemkin rouge, fuis, c'est le meilleur Potemkin du monde.  ::P: 




> Pouet.
> Je serai pas mal dispo ce week end, que ce soit pour la topangcoin ou pour de simples baffes amicales, donc n'hésitez pas à me pinguer si vous me voyez online.


Je suis très peu disponible le week-end personnellement, ou alors en début d'après-midi. Donc si tu veux qu'on se cale notre match à un moment, ce serait demain vers 13h30.

----------


## Mr Thy

Nan mais Vorsh parfois il est dans ta tête.

Quand je joue contre lui, souvent je prend des persos non Bison ad random. Et ça fait des match.
Mais tu peux être sûr et certain, que quand je prends un perso au pif que je connais pas du tout (genre un Urien/Alex/Laura), il a sa Karin qu'il maitrise en face.
C'est comme il voyait le choix du perso avant moi  :tired: 

Bizarrement, le prochain match, je tombe souvent sur Bison pour mon perso  ::siffle::  comme ça, ad random, par hasard.

----------


## Zerger

> Y aura FAB au tournoi demain, les mecs du Discord GG sont déjà en train d'essayer l'infiniser en freeplay toute la soirée. 
> 
> Si tu vois un Japonais qui joue un Potemkin rouge, fuis, c'est le meilleur Potemkin du monde.


Pas le courage d'y retourner en weekend, c'est trop crevant !

----------


## Supergounou

> Pouet.
> Je serai pas mal dispo ce week end, que ce soit pour la topangcoin ou pour de simples baffes amicales, donc n'hésitez pas à me pinguer si vous me voyez online.


Pareil ici  ::): 

Pas ce soir, mais à partir de demain 14h je suis chaud pour enchainer mes matchs.

----------


## Seb Ryu 84

Nouveau résultat pour la topangcoincoin:

Rom1 (Laura) 5 - 1 Moi (Necalli).

J'ai souffert sévère et j'ai bénéficié de lag pour le match gagné  ::ninja:: 

Sinon, j'ai eu droit a pas mal d'info sur Laura et j'attends la prochaine avec impatience  ::trollface::  (même s'il faut que je potasse un peu tout ça dans la salle du temps)

Merci Rom1 pour les matches et les conseils!

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Perso, je trouve ça très agréable de progresser petit à petit avec les conseils des un et des autres et l'XP acquises aux cours des matches au lieu de potasser la frame data comme un porc (en plus avec la seconde manière, j'oublie tout...)

----------


## Rom1

Remets le WiFi à ta famille. Fais pas le con. Va pas leur ruiner un vendredi soir  ::o: 

Mais oui, il a du potentiel le Seb Ryu, un peu plus d'anti air et des vrais punitions après des coups unsafe (l'overhead bordel !) ou des crush counter (non.... la choppe n'est pas une punition valide  ::o: ). Jte vois largement Super Silver ou Ultra Silver.

----------


## Mr Thy

Ils sont cons (plus de son de la console), le V-reversal de Rog qui sonne comme Jim Carrey  :;):

----------


## Kamikaze

'Tain ça fait plaisir de voir des anciennes têtes connues, Iyo déchirait tout sur SF4 Vanilla

----------


## von_yaourt

Cette différence.  ::o: 

Et pourquoi le SSD charge moins vite ?  ::P:

----------


## Kamikaze

C'est de la RAM (mémoire vive) en haut à droite carrément c'est pas dédié au stockage persistant c'est plus rapide

- - - Mise à jour - - -

----------


## Yoggsothoth

::ninja::

----------


## Mr Thy

Le pire, c'est que selon ToolAssisted, la raison pourquoi le truc marche, c'est que l'écran de VS, question chargement, ne sert à rien. Tout le chargement des resources ne se fait que pendant l'écran blanc.

Donc même de premier abord on pourrait parler d'un buffer spécifique pour synchroniser les version PC / PS4, apparament ce n'est pas le cas. Faut attendre qu'une certaine animation finisse, fondu vers fond blanc, et ce n'est que là que le chargement commence. 

C'est à ce demander à quoi ça sert de faire ça. Une pause factice pour les tournois pour reprendre ses esprits?

----------


## Supergounou

Bordel faut que je l'installe ce truc, ça me donnera peut-être envie de passer par le training avant de me faire bourrer. Mais vous postez plus vite que votre ombre, je retrouve plus le lien. Quelqu'un l'a-t-il en bookmark?

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Ça sert à vendre des Ps4 en faisant croire que c'est aussi performant qu'un Pc .

KDO 'Gounou : http://toolassisted.github.io/SFV/

----------


## Supergounou

Thx dude  :;):

----------


## Kamikaze

C'est très commun en informatique de rencontrer ce genre de merde. Y'a quelques cas typiques, la personne qui demande aux graphistes de faire des temps de chargement artificiels pour donner l'impression d'une application avec un "poids" par exemple pas mal d'appli on des splash screen avec un timer inutile au démarrage, ça fait "cool". Y'a aussi eu la mode pendant un long moment sur les sites internet, c'était dégueu, souvent un mix avec du Flash et de belles barres de chargement factices. T'as aussi les mecs qui pigent rien au multithreading et rajoute du .sleep à tout va histoire d'être sur que tout va bien.

Je pense qu'ils ont fait ça pour uniformiser les versions, c'est à dire que tu vois pas de différence si tu lances le jeu sur PC ou PS4, y'a moyen que ce soit genre une demande de Sony pour pas que les gens voient que le PC c'est "mieux". Ou une connerie du genre.

(edit: grilled par Yogg)

----------


## Supergounou

Reste plus qu'à trouver comment l'installer  ::ninja::

----------


## Yoggsothoth

J'avoue avoir été plus direct dans ma réponse, mais on pense donc la même chose .

EDIT 'Gounou c'est juste écrit dans le lien ...

----------


## Mr Thy

Gounou, c'est écrit. C'est la phrase qui contient LOL  ::ninja::

----------


## Supergounou

Rhâ le débile... C'est dans ces cas là que je me sens vieux.

----------


## Mr Thy

> Je pense qu'ils ont fait ça pour uniformiser les versions, c'est à dire que tu vois pas de différence si tu lances le jeu sur PC ou PS4, y'a moyen que ce soit genre une demande de Sony pour pas que les gens voient que le PC c'est "mieux". Ou une connerie du genre.


Mouais, mission pas vraiment réussie, vu tout le débacle des mods, cheats, datamining.

----------


## Yoggsothoth

C'est surement lié au cross plateforme, car sur PS4 on ne peux régler la Vsync et si comme Kami l'a rappelé, les FPS passent à 250 via le mod ...Donc la Vsync est VRAIMENT désactivé à ce moment là .

Et vu que contrairement à SF4, on ne peut via les options, régler la Vsync sur SF5, c'est clairement à cause de la PS4 .

----------


## Mr Thy

Bon Mjoln, comme tu joues sur PS4, la prochaine fois qu'on se rencontre, tu prendra cher.

----------


## Rom1

Pour notre FT5 avec Seb Ryu on avait le mod tout les deux et c'était un vrai bonheur.

----------


## Supergounou

Kyou il a pas le temps, il a déjà fait 6 de ses 8 matchs du tournois  :^_^: 

Sinon, Yodaxy Ouam, 3-5. Gros progrès de sa Laura, reste plus qu'à faire attention aux choppes, et à plus mixup pour réussir à ouvrir la garde  :;):

----------


## yodaxy

> Kyou il a pas le temps, il a déjà fait 6 de ses 8 matchs du tournois 
> 
> Sinon, Yodaxy Ouam, 3-5. Gros progrès de sa Laura, reste plus qu'à faire attention aux choppes, et à plus mixup pour réussir à ouvrir la garde


Mais n'affiche pas mes faiblesses devant tout le monde espèce de mécréant  ::ninja::  Très sympa les matches en tous cas.

----------


## Supergounou

Au moins tu te concentreras là dessus  :;):

----------


## yodaxy

Rien n'est moins sûr malheureusement  :Emo:

----------


## von_yaourt

La Ibuki de Cuongster est sacrément là.  ::o: 
Plus ça va et plus j'ai envie de mettre à ce perso, ce serait sans doute la seule à me donner envie d'y jouer un poil sérieusement. 




> Gounou, c'est écrit. C'est la phrase qui contient LOL


Y a pas d’exécutable à lancer, rien ? Juste un tout petit fichier .pak de 113Ko à mettre dans le dossier indiqué ?

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Oui .

----------


## Zerger

> Ça sert à vendre des Ps4 en faisant croire que c'est aussi performant qu'un Pc .


C'est flippant si c'est vraiment le cas

----------


## Vorshakaar

D'après le monsieur qui dirige le département jeu de Sony:




> “It suggested that there’s a dip mid-console lifecycle where the players who want the very best graphical experience will start to migrate to PC, because that’s obviously where it’s to be had. We wanted to keep those people within our eco-system by giving them the very best and very highest [performance quality]. So the net result of those thoughts was PlayStation 4 Pro – and, by and large, a graphical approach to game improvement.”


C'est pas si loin que ça de la vérité  ::ninja::  .

----------


## Mjoln

> Bon Mjoln, comme tu joues sur PS4, la prochaine fois qu'on se rencontre, tu prendra cher.


 :Mario:

----------


## Wahou

Merci pour l'invit' Jesshi et avec plaisir !

Pas mal le Dhalsim mais je commence à déprimer un peu parce que tous les Dhalsims font les mêmes phases : boule/tp, glissade spacée>b. Mk, drill to choppe, gale, combo...c'est franchement pas le ex gale en vskill qui te permet de varier le game plan en saison 2, même si je l'ai utilisé deux trois fois c'est anecdotique. Finalement on se lasse un peu parce qu'on fait toujours pareil en attaque et je vois pas vraiment de paliers techniques qui me résiste (en attaque parce qu'en défense j'ai toujours de gros problèmes de réaction). Surtout je pense que pas mal de mecs ont intégré les phases (il y a beaucoup de Dhalsim en plat...) du coup ça devient très très dur de monter sans être excessivement propre et patient (oui je sais)...Je me reretrouve comme avec Mika ya quelques mois, sensation de plus progresser, frustration, tristesse insondable, etc. C'est peut être du au fait que je me suis également fait rouler dessus par Infexious (j'ai pris un round en piffant) et par Valmaster (mais j'étais vraiment pas loin de lui voler une manche, pour une fois j'ai joué clean). Je rencontre plus que des forts ou très forts en ranked et c'est usant pour les nerfs !
Je vais peut être m'aérer en jouant un autre perso y compris dans la league, vous voilà prévenus.

----------


## Mr Thy

> La Ibuki de Cuongster est sacrément là. 
> Plus ça va et plus j'ai envie de mettre à ce perso, ce serait sans doute la seule à me donner envie d'y jouer un poil sérieusement. 
> 
> 
> 
> Y a pas d’exécutable à lancer, rien ? Juste un tout petit fichier .pak de 113Ko à mettre dans le dossier indiqué ?


Oui, les fichiers .pak dans le dossier ~mods (qu'il faut créer), sont chargés en priorité.

Si tu veux le faire avec un mod manager, ça fonctionne aussi si tu renommes le fichier en minuscules (pak manager ne le reconnait pas sinon).

----------


## SquiZz

> Ça sert à vendre des Ps4 en faisant croire que c'est aussi performant qu'un Pc .
> 
> KDO 'Gounou : http://toolassisted.github.io/SFV/


Super le mod toolassisted !
Ce qui est bien le week-end c'est que j'ai l'impression d'etre plus fort puisque j'arrive à battre des silver !
Comme quoi les populations du soir et week-end ne sont pas les mêmes.

----------


## parpaingue

> Je suis très peu disponible le week-end personnellement, ou alors en début d'après-midi. Donc si tu veux qu'on se cale notre match à un moment, ce serait demain vers 13h30.


Oh c'est faisable en semaine, t'emmerdes pas pour ça.

----------


## von_yaourt

> Oh c'est faisable en semaine, t'emmerdes pas pour ça.


Ok, parfait alors parce qu'aujourd'hui ça ne m'arrangeait pas du tout, au final.  ::):

----------


## Kamikaze

Vivement le CPT  ::o: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

----------


## Kamikaze

Nan mais il est pas humain Tokido qui pourra l'arrêter cette saison





Il a mis 7-0 à GO1 hahahaha

----------


## Wahou

Match contre Gounou  (Chun puis Guile) 1 vs 5 Wahou (Dhalsim). Gg à lui !

----------


## Supergounou

Un round de volé avec Chunli, et un match entier avec Guile, ma journée est faite!  ::lol::

----------


## Minouche

Bon on s'est bourré le pif avec Parpaingue [Alex] 1-5 [Nash] moi. Et on a enchaîné sur une bonne session ::):

----------


## Hige

Hey Mjoln, désolé pour hier soir, j'étais absorbé dans ma lecture et j'ai pas vu que j'avais un message Steam  ::o:

----------


## Kamikaze

Nemo

----------


## ababa

On est pas censé avoir un rééquilibrage du jeu ce WE?

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Tu as entendu ça ou !?

----------


## Erkin_

J'imagine que le rééquilibrage va arriver le 28 avec Kolin.

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Mais c'est prévu ou vous supposez ?

----------


## Zaltman

> J'imagine que le rééquilibrage va arriver le 28 avec Kolin.


Les modifs d'équilibrage sont prévues pour courant/fin mars, on n'aura sans doute que des corrections de bugs mineures en plus de Kolin.

J'attends la maintenance serveur plus impatiemment que le perso, ça fait 4 jours que le online est dégueulasse chez moi.

----------


## Erkin_

> Mais c'est prévu ou vous supposez ?


Bah oui, de multiples annonces et aussi des membres de la communauté qui parlent de ce rééquilibrage.
https://twitter.com/TheAlexValle/sta...76685381525505
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pd3NHhD4dBc




> Les modifs d'équilibrage sont prévues pour courant/fin mars, on n'aura sans doute que des corrections de bugs mineures en plus de Kolin.


Arf  :Emo:

----------


## Supergounou

Yo. Je me sens un peu con, mais vous savez sur quel chaine Twitch se passe la retrans' FR du CWC? Quand je vais sur le site du tournoi je n'ai que des trucs anglais.
http://cwc.gameline.fr/stream/

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Ok j'ai posté trop vite, j'ai trouvé:
https://www.twitch.tv/jvtv

----------


## Kamikaze

Rolalala la Chun Li de TKR fait peur, il a torché ISDD

----------


## yodaxy

> Les modifs d'équilibrage sont prévues pour courant/fin mars, on n'aura sans doute que des corrections de bugs mineures en plus de Kolin.
> 			
> 		
> 
> Arf


Espérons qu'ils considèrent le HP d'Urien comme un bug  ::ninja::

----------


## Erkin_

Balaises les réflexes de Layo.  ::O:  Première fois que j'entends parler de ce joueur.

----------


## Yoggsothoth

La qualité du Stream Fr est dégueulasse ou c'est moi ?

----------


## Mr Thy

> Mais c'est prévu ou vous supposez ?


La seule annonce officielle de Capcom est ici: *http://www.capcom-unity.com/harrison...reet-fighter-v*




> We also want to let you know too, expect to hear more from us about each of the remaining four characters every other month beginning in February. That said, in months where we won’t have any new character info, we will have new information and content to talk about. As previously mentioned, we have been analyzing player performance since the Season 2 balance changes. At this time, we can confirm additional changes are in the works to bring characters in-line with how we envision them to perform. We can’t share all of the details quite yet, but we are anticipating an announcement early March.

----------


## Kamikaze

Putain le niveau rigole pas, le Sim de Crimson est violeeent

----------


## Hige

Crimson sera à la Made In Asia le w-e prochain pour les belges, j'vais voir si je peux le tartiner  ::o:

----------


## Kamikaze

Je sais même pas qui est dans le top 8 au final. Y'a Crimson, la Laura, la Chun Li, et? La suite à 19h apparemment

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Winners bracket
Takamura vs. John Takeuchi (Rashid)
RB|Luffy (R. Mika) vs. Linkexelo (Necalli)

Losers bracket
PRLS|Packz (Karin) vs. GS|TKR (Chun-Li)
CDV|Layo (Laura) vs. MD|MisterCrimson (Dhalsim)

9. Will2Pac (Laura)
9. DA|ImStillDaDaddy (Guile)
9. FA|AngryBird (Akuma)
9. FA|BigBird (Ken)
13. Akainu (Guile)
13. Rize|Cobelcog (Cammy)
13. AeroRockMann
13. E-Corp|JuniorLeo (Ken)

----------


## Kamikaze

Lol Crimson qui connait pas le matchup contre Ken, la méga honte

----------


## Kamikaze

'Tain Luffy joue tellement bien

----------


## Kamikaze

La grande finale était folle, à voir absolument

----------


## SuicideSnake

Luffy 

Spoiler Alert! 


gagnera un jour à la CWC  ::ninja::

----------


## Mr Thy

J'ai juste commencé à regarder  ::|: 

Au moment où Luffy se prend une CA d'une façon bizarre.

- - - Updated - - -

Tedjeu, c'est tout ce qu'il y a comme spectateurs pour la finale?

----------


## Yoggsothoth

> J'ai juste commencé à regarder 
> 
> Au moment où Luffy se prend une CA d'une façon bizarre.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> T*edjeu, c'est tout ce qu'il y a comme spectateurs pour la finale?*


Ya om-PSG là  ::lol::

----------


## Wahou

Yes c'était cool.
J'ai eu de la peine pour Crimson contre Takamura il galérait tellement. Il a mis du temps à punir les courses et il a tellement ramassé sur des schnapseries en shimmy ou dans le coin, après ça c'est le match up : tu tombes, c'est dur. Avec Sim un des soucis c'est quand même que tu galères à faire des dommages (en dehors du poke) parce que tu as pas de combos no meter sur les lights et les combos qui font mal débutent avec bas hp ou arrière hp et ni l'un ni l'autre n'est intégrable à un frame trap/shimmy, donc faut forcément une ouverture sur une tp est c'est de plus en plus dur à trouver avec les gars qui connaissent le match up (et les arnaques classiques). Va falloir taffer de nouvelles carottes !  ::trollface:: 
Yavait de beaux matchs dans le top 8 avec des picks variés, même le tournoi par équipe était sympa. Clairement le niveau des pros sur le jeu monte bien, ça donne envie pour la saison 2.

----------


## Kamikaze

Ouais le niveau monte c'est clair, encore pas mal de raté quand même et déçu du peu de variation dans l'offense de Takeuchi (il s'est un peu rattrapé sur la fin). Il a un style de jeu hyper mature et (trop) conservateur c'est étonnant, je pense qu'un peu plus de folie lui irait bien (genre varier les blockstring au moins, y'a eu strictement aucun cr.MP meaty et il mettait très rarement cr.MK frametrap, il jouait le max grey damage à chaque fois). Luffy lui est vraiment rentré dedans psychologiquement mais il a su revenir.

Pour Crimson je comprends pas, la course de Ken y'a même pas besoin d'y faire gaffe, en réaction pure et en prenant tout ton temps tu peux la punir. Peut-être que ça montre que Crimson veut être beaucoup trop actif, sur SF4 il était déjà un peu comme ça avec Viper. Il a du sang de air dasher en lui.

Aussi il a galéré sur les relevées de Takamura qui restait systématiquement à terre, il a pas pu dérouler l'auto pilote du coup.

La course de Ken tu peux mettre bas HP easy dedans à la limite si tas peur tu mets arrière MK et en désespoir si t'es bourré et avec des moufles tu punis au stand lp.

D'accord Takamura gère bien les runs mais là on parle vraiment de réaction pure, st.LP course c'est teeeeellement négatif que c'est un crime.

----------


## Wahou

Pour la course tout dépend du coup que tu prends en garde avant et d'un éventuel v-trigger cancel. Je connais pas les frames exactes mais parfois la fenêtre est petite.
Pour les relevées lentes j'ai vu c'était stylé mais il aurait pu s'adapter en poussant au coin et/ou en jouant justement les gros meatys (cr. Hp/ b. Hp). Ça combiné avec un art consommé du pif dragon il était perdu Crimson. 
Il bouge très bien avec Sim et en abuse peut être un peu, Fchamp c'est pareil, quand tu regardes Mochi en revanche ya pas un v-skill ou une drill au pif. Après je pense pas qu'on puisse gagner en jouant qu'en réaction dans le jeu. J'ai l'impressin qu'à un certain niveau faut rentrer dans le mec et aller jouer les djanken au corps à corps et c'est là où avec Sim faut pas se rater.

----------


## HoStyle

Salut, je joue normalement sur pc avec x360ce pour faire fonctionner mon stick (ce qui d'ailleurs j'ai l'impression crée un certain temps de latence par rapport à quand je joue à la manette mais c'est probablement psychologique)
https://www.amazon.fr/Manette-arcade.../dp/B006N9GQQ4
mais je vais bientôt passer sur ps4, et apparemment il ne sera pas compatible. Il n'y a aucun moyen de jouer avec  ?

edit : incroyable depuis la derniere mise à jour mon pad est reconnu sans le logicel x360ce  ::O:  ça fait 1 an que j'attends ça haha

----------


## Hem

Sympas comme tournoi, ça m'a encore plus rendu impatient que la saison reprenne  ::XD:: .

Par contre y'avait l'air de vraiment y avoir personne sur place, c'était un peu triste.

----------


## Zerger

C'est pas qu'il y a personne, c'est juste qu'il y a trop plein de stands super chouettes à côté  ::P:

----------


## ababa

J'ai la possibilité de récupérer un Qanba Q1 pour 45 eur, ça vous parait une bonne affaire?
C'est pas du full sanwa c'est ça?

Autre chose que j'ai remarqué quand je joue à la manette PS4, j'ai un double input au niveau du dpad quand je tente un hado
Ça donne, droite + droite + bas diagonale + avant 
J'ai essayé de passer plus propre mais ça revient à 90% du temps 
Est-ce normal?
Merci

----------


## Mr Thy

> J'ai la possibilité de récupérer un Qanba Q1 pour 45 eur, ça vous parait une bonne affaire?
> C'est pas du full sanwa c'est ça?
> 
> Autre chose que j'ai remarqué quand je joue à la manette PS4, j'ai un double input au niveau du dpad quand je tente un hado
> Ça donne, droite + droite + bas diagonale + avant 
> J'ai essayé de passer plus propre mais ça revient à 90% du temps 
> Est-ce normal?
> Merci


Le Q1 original n'est pas Sanwa en effet.

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

> Le Q1 original n'est pas Sanwa en effet.


Non, c'est ce qui m'a poussé vers le Q4 qui était dispo sur Amazon alors que le Q1 Sanwa me serait revenu à seulement 20 euros de moins à cause des frais de port de Smallcab. Cela dit, pour 45 euros + le prix des 6 boutons Sanwa + le stick, est-ce que ça ne peut pas valoir le coup ?  ::huh::  Sachant que, personnellement j'ai aussi opté pour le Q4 car il est compatible PC/XBox (X-Input) et PS3 (D-Input ou HID).  :;):

----------


## Le Dahu

Coin, disponible ce soire pour les matches de la ligue  ::):

----------


## Mr Thy

> Non, c'est ce qui m'a poussé vers le Q4 qui était dispo sur Amazon alors que le Q1 Sanwa me serait revenu à seulement 20 euros de moins à cause des frais de port de Smallcab. Cela dit, pour 45 euros + le prix des 6 boutons Sanwa + le stick, est-ce que ça ne peut pas valoir le coup ?  Sachant que, personnellement j'ai aussi opté pour le Q4 car il est compatible PC/XBox (X-Input) et PS3 (D-Input ou HID).


Si tu sais comment modder un stick (ce qui n'est franchement pas difficile), ouais. 45 Euros c'est environ la moitié du prix neuf. Prenons large, 2.5 euros le bouton, plus 25 euros le stick Sanwa, ça revient aux environs de 90 pour le tout, Sanwa.

----------


## Hige

Si des gens de ma poule sont chauds pour jouer ( à part Kami  :tired:  ), je suis là  ::o:

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

> Si tu sais comment modder un stick (ce qui n'est franchement pas difficile), ouais. 45 Euros c'est environ la moitié du prix neuf. Prenons large, 2.5 euros le bouton, plus 25 euros le stick Sanwa, ça revient aux environs de 90 pour le tout, Sanwa.


Ouais, là ça fait quand même 80 euros d'écart avec le Q4, soit presque moitié moins cher !  ::o:

----------


## von_yaourt

> Si des gens de ma poule sont chauds pour jouer ( à part Kami  ), je suis là


J'ai fait mon FT5 contre Hige (Karin) avec mon Urien du coup, 5-3 en sa faveur, je m'en veux un peu, j'ai raté un confirm facile sur un cMK (V-Trigger > combo max) qui aurait tué m'aurait donné une victoire de plus et j'ai fait le con en utilisant une boule derrière un aegis alors que je savais qu'il avait de l'EX pour passer à travers. Vu que je l'avais gardé au match d'avant, je ne penserais pas qu'il oserait, j'ai eu tort.  :^_^: 

FT5 très sympa en tout cas, Karin est cool à affronter.

----------


## Hige

> Vu que je l'avais gardé au match d'avant, je ne penserais pas qu'il oserait, j'ai eu tort.


Je suis têtu et je préfère me prendre une boule plutôt qu'un combo dans l'Aegis  ::P: 

Hige ( Karin ) 5 - 3 SebRyu ( Necalli )

SebNecalli est solide en tout cas, c'était plaisant à jouer. Petit détail que j'ai oublié : t'as un dragon, cesse donc d'anti-air avec lp didju §

En tout cas, mes deux adversaires de ce soir ont clairement un meilleur niveau que leur ranking actuel. Même si pour von_yaourt, je sais pourquoi  ::ninja::

----------


## Seb Ryu 84

Hige (Karin) 5 - 3 Moi (Necalli)!

C'était chaud et j'y ai cru ! Mais je manque encore d'entrainement. J'ai du mal à ouvrir la garde et quand j'y arrive, je suis tellement surpris que je ne confirme pas...

Enfin! Une Karin bien cool à jouer, beaucoup plus variée que celles que je rencontre habituellement sur le net!

Merci pour les matches!

Edit: j'suis grillé! (même sur le forum, il me bat  :;): )

----------


## Supergounou

5-0 pour El Dahu, normal!  ::):

----------


## Le Dahu

GG a toi gounou  :;):

----------


## yodaxy

Yodaxy (Laura) 5 - 1 Erkin (Juri)

Beaux matches n'empêche, bravo à toi !  ::):

----------


## Wahou

Dahu il t'enfonce tellement la tête dans le sol que tu peux finir avec un score négatif.

La poule 1 avance bien avec un minimum de 4 matchs joués par participant (vous gagnez un bon point), la poule 2 se traîne un peu avec 5 joueurs à 1 ou 2 matchs (bouh !).

----------


## Mr Thy

Au fait, ce soir a partir de 19h, serveurs fermés.

----------


## Zaltman

> La poule 1 avance bien avec un minimum de 4 matchs joués par participant (vous gagnez un bon point), la poule 2 se traîne un peu avec 5 joueurs à 1 ou 2 matchs (bouh !).


Je serai dispo toute la semaine prochaine pour finir mes match. (En espérant que la maintenance serveur d'aujourd'hui règle mes problème de lag et de déco sauvages, déja eu un peu ça dans le jours qui précèdent la maintenance, quand les serveurs sont en pls, mais jamais a ce point).

----------


## Wahou

Je poste deux fois le même truc, désolé.

Aucun stress pour les matchs, ça suit normalement son cours.

----------


## Mjoln

Suis dispo ente midi et deux, pour ceusses qui veulent manger du FT5 !

----------


## Le Dahu

Méfier vous de Mjoln, il a tendance à fuire lâchement les matches avec des excuses fallacieuse  ::ninja::

----------


## Mjoln

Ft5, là. Maintenant.  :tired:

----------


## Wahou

Yodaxy (Laura) 0 - 5 Wahou (Dhalsim).
Le score est pas vraiment représentatif, Yodaxy a failli remporter plusieurs manches. Il joue très safe et connait bien les phases, bientôt mon Sim sera dans la boîte !

----------


## yodaxy

Merci Wahou, j'espère arriver à ce niveau un jour !  ::P: 

Sinon Mjoln (Balrog/M.Bison) 5 - 4 Yodaxy (Laura/Zangief)

C'était super tendu, et vraiment de sacré beaux matches ! Bien joué à toi aussi !  ::):  J'aurai pas du counter pick je pense  :Emo:

----------


## Rom1

Yodaxy, la vraie question qu'on se pose tous : il a piffé la super ou pas ?

----------


## yodaxy

Qui ça, Wahou ? Bien sur que oui  ::ninja::

----------


## Wahou

La vraie question c'est : pourquoi s'en priver ?

----------


## Supergounou

Surtout quand c'est safe  ::ninja::

----------


## Nightou

Si des gens veulent m'ajouter sur steam pour fight (je suis  classé en ranked Silver /super silver)

c'est ici
http://steamcommunity.com/id/Nightou/

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

> Si des gens veulent m'ajouter sur steam pour fight (je suis  classé en ranked Silver /super silver)


Y a un rank "Mousse" ? Si vous êtes classé "Mousse" ou "Carton", je vous inscris dans ma liste d'amis Steam.  ::ninja::

----------


## Vorshakaar

Je suis bronze et je débute  ::rolleyes::  .

----------


## Mjoln

Ne l'écoutez pas, il ment. C'est une couverture pour déstabiliser l'adversaire.

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

> Ne l'écoutez pas, il ment. C'est une couverture pour déstabiliser l'adversaire.


Ah le fourbe, encore un !  ::(:  J'en ai déjà rencontré deux, ces derniers temps, des "débutants". Comment dire…  :ouaiouai:  Bon, cela dit, ils m'apprennent des choses, au moins !  ::P:

----------


## Kamikaze

- - - Mise à jour - - -





- - - Mise à jour - - -

Pour toi Dahu: c'est très violent

----------


## Vorshakaar

> Ah le fourbe, encore un !


 :Fourbe:

----------


## Rom1

> Si des gens veulent m'ajouter sur steam pour fight (je suis  classé en ranked Silver /super silver)
> 
> c'est ici
> http://steamcommunity.com/id/Nightou/


Ajouté  :;):

----------


## Mr Thy

> Je suis bronze et je débute  .


Je confirme.







/mode chuchottement ON: t'inquiète Vorsh, je te couvre  :;):

----------


## Nightou

> Y a un rank "Mousse" ? Si vous êtes classé "Mousse" ou "Carton", je vous inscris dans ma liste d'amis Steam.


vas y ajoute moi, je prendrais un autre perso et je serais rang Papier toilette

vu que je ne joue qu'avec Ken en ranked ...  jsuis une merde avec tout les autres perso

 ::XD::

----------


## Mr Thy

Nightou qui veut m'ajouter, le jeu se casse la figure.

A force on va encore prétendre que c'est de ma faute.






Je rigole... On le fait déjà  ::ninja::

----------


## Mjoln

> 


Le niveau de jeu  ::o:

----------


## Vorshakaar

> /mode chuchottement ON: t'inquiète Vorsh, je te couvre


Ca me donnera un avantage avant le combat  ::trollface::

----------


## Mr Thy

Les yeux, Bouh, vise les yeux!

----------


## SquiZz

Les serveurs sont toujours cassés?

----------


## Kamikaze

Dans l'info bulle à 17h j'ai lu que les serveurs seraient down de 18h à 2h du mat' pour la maj' qui ramène Kolin

----------


## Vaaahn

Je suppose que je place ça au bon endroit  ::rolleyes::  :



> Je me suis permis de détourner un poil le site Steamgift pour offrir des places pour un évènement ... à propos du jeu vidéo :
> *2 places pour la coupe de France de Street Fighter 5 au Grand Rex le 11/03/17*.
> Si jamais ça pose problème, ne pas hésiter à m'engueuler (mais pas trop fort merci).
> 
> Sinon pour ceux que ça intéresse, *foncez*, tout y est expliqué!

----------


## Rom1

Sympa ! Merci du concours  :;):

----------


## Vorshakaar

Kolin téléchargée et les défis terminés sans difficultés.
Pour mon niveau de bronze, c'est vraiment un perso à spacing, une mauvaise lecture des distance pour le confirm va se payer cash. Le dash est bon, la vitesse de marche est très lente. De visu, certains coups me semblent bien négatifs ou punissables sans grande difficulté.
Le truc amusant, c'est que les glaçons projectiles sortent avec la manip d'un shoryu, le "double jump"/glaçon ce fait sur un b.mk et elle a pas mal de target  :^_^:  .
Faut que je creuse le perso  ::): .

----------


## von_yaourt

Kolin a des contres, un cLP en 3 frames, un cLK en 4 frames, une balayette special cancelable en hit, et elle fait des set-ups avec des glaçons qui combottent dans le même set-up. 

Et il me manque 30K FM pour la débloquer.  :tired:

----------


## Vorshakaar

Les contres se font sur un qcb+p, ça va être amusant à maitriser.

----------


## Hige

> Kolin a des contres, un cLP en 3 frames, un cLK en 4 frames, une balayette special cancelable en hit, et elle fait des set-ups avec des glaçons qui combottent dans le même set-up. 
> 
> Et il me manque 30K FM pour la débloquer.


Et on me dit qu'elle a un HK divin qui combote avec son MK. Vais ptêt me l'acheter mais me manque 70k.

Ici pour les insomniaques : https://www.twitch.tv/pr_balrog

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Yaourt, elle a un double jump §§§§

----------


## Vorshakaar

Bha oui, cmk en plein saut. Et 4 contres différents  ::o: 

[edit]Le dash en qcb x lk + p est excellent en version ex, il passe complétement en travers des hado ou des aegis reflectors (il en traverse deux d'un coup  ::o:  ).

----------


## von_yaourt

> Yaourt, elle a un double jump §§§§


Rappelle-moi quand elle aura la garde aérienne qui va avec.  :^_^:

----------


## Vorshakaar

Découvert totalement en random, on peut contrer la chaine normale et ex de Birdie avec le vskill.

[edit]On peut contrer la CA de Rog avec le vtrigger, la CA ou le qcf + lk ex. 

Je sais qui sortir contre Mjoln  :Mellow2:  .

----------


## Yoggsothoth



----------


## Mjoln

Ça tape au sol à la Urien. Ça va être une belle saloperie  :tired:

----------


## yodaxy

> 


Elle a l'air fumée  ::O: 

Y a d'autres perso qui peuvent OTG et faire autant de dégâts derrière une choppe normale ? Réponse : non.

----------


## Kamikaze

Urien OTG aussi avec Aegis et super

----------


## yodaxy

Le timing m'a l'air plus serré pour OTG avec Urien quand même. Et il me semble pas que tu puisses OTG avec un Aegis, tu peux juste faire rebondir l'adversaire sur un Aegis que tu auras placé *avant* la choppe (avec tout ce que ça implique comme setup), puis enchaîner après.

Là c'est juste choppe, V-Trigger puis CA tranquille.

----------


## Kamikaze

Faudra voir tfacon avant de connaitre la force du perso. Gouken pouvait combo sur choppe dans SF4 mais il est resté mid.

Sinon ya lair davoir la masse de prob technique avec le online en ce moment (serveurs surchargés de ce que jai lu). Deja que cest le gros défaut du jeu la technique sils réagissent pas ce mois ci ça risque de refroidir sévèrement tout le monde.

Urien tu peux CA cash sur choppe mais pas Aegis effectivement.

----------


## yodaxy

Haha ouais la choppe arrière vers Ultra de Gouken, un vrai bonheur.

----------


## Mr Thy

> Sinon ya lair davoir la masse de prob technique avec le online en ce moment (serveurs surchargés de ce que jai lu). Deja que cest le gros défaut du jeu la technique sils réagissent pas ce mois ci ça risque de refroidir sévèrement tout le monde.


C'est peut-être ça qu'ils voulaient dire avec "Haters gonna be left behind"  ::ninja::

----------


## Rom1

Ahahaha putain la CA après la choppe... ça rappelle Skullgirls :D

Allez hop jvais l'acheter ce perso.

----------


## Rom1

Je galère déjà avec le défi 4 de Kolin... le bas mp -> hp ne passe pas... y a un truc spécial à faire?

----------


## von_yaourt

Truc bien chiant, quand Urien est gelé, tu ne vois pas s'il a activé son v-skill ou pas.  ::P: 

Kazunoko joue Kolin contre Nemo en direct (le live youtube est bien fait, vous pouvez rembobiner) : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wnLUkTPqYEQ

----------


## Wahou

> C'est peut-être ça qu'ils voulaient dire avec "Haters gonna be left behind"


Capcom France aurait surenchérit : "La saison 2 propose des changements tels que les joueurs n'en reviendront pas !"  ::trollface:: 




> Kamikaze
> Gouken pouvait combo sur choppe dans SF4 mais il est resté mid.


Elle clairement du Gouken, entre ça et le contre.
Je kiffe vraiment sa boule sinon, j'ai l'impression que ça permet de bons setups.
Sinon questions pour ceux qui ont déjà pu la tester : le double saut fait il un hit (au moment et au niveau du déclenchement et/ou avec le petit glaçon qu'elle sort de sa chaussette)? On peut taper normal avec (cross-up, choppe aerienne, etc)?

----------


## Mjoln

Testée rapidos avec un pote en début d'aprèm (le online était impeccable), elle est fun. Le contre ex est redoutable en anti air, mais j'ai un feeling bizarre, elle a l'air un peu pataude. 
En fait elle me fait vraiment penser à decapre, tout en feinte, décalage, pièges...
On sait si le coup de poing pianoté a des propriétés différentes du quart de cercle avant ?

----------


## Rom1

Bon bah au premier abord elle est pas top en fait  ::ninja:: 

Pour les mashers comme moi, le piano sort beaucoup trop rapidement... Et elle est méga lente dans ses coups... Elle a quelques combos longs et faciles mais pas top niveau dégats. Et sa manip de "course" est chiante (façon Fuerte). 

Par contre le online est méga pourri chez moi aujourd'hui, que des décos ou des lags... Et le message "Impossible d'envoyer les infos au serveur" à quasi chaque fois...

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Depuis la maj le online, surtout en ranked et Casual, est aux fraises totale .
Sinon son stage à Kolin !?

----------


## Rom1

> Je galère déjà avec le défi 4 de Kolin... le bas mp -> hp ne passe pas... y a un truc spécial à faire?


Si quelqu'un à une astuce au fait...

----------


## Hige

> Si quelqu'un à une astuce au fait...


Git gud ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Mr Thy

> Si quelqu'un à une astuce au fait...


Euh, c'est un follow up target combo qui suit le qcb pied. Faut juste faire attention de pas bourrer le HP, sinon ça sort les mille mains cash.
Mais le timing est super large.

Donc oui, git gud.

----------


## Rom1

Nan mais c'est censé etre un target et ça passe pas... y a un soucis...

----------


## Mr Thy

C'est quoi le problème. Le HP ne sort pas?

----------


## Hige

Tiens, il était passé sur le topic ce mod pour Ken ? J'le trouve craqué  ::o:

----------


## Yoggsothoth

:Gerbe:

----------


## Mr Thy

Il avait été fait spécialement pour Maximilian Dood ce skin à la barbe. Mais oui, il existe déjà depuis des lustres.

Edit - c'est quoi ce trial 10 pourri?

----------


## von_yaourt

Le V-Trigger de R Mika n'est pas un projectile, donc il active le contre de Kolin quelle que soit la distance.  ::lol::

----------


## Rom1

> C'est quoi le problème. Le HP ne sort pas?


Le HP tape en garde. Il sort vachement tard. Pourtant les autres target combos passe crème...

----------


## Mr Thy

C'est que tu met le bas mp après le coup spécial qui recule. Elle fait son dash arrière (qcb pied), tu mets le bas mp direct quand elle recommence à dasher en avant. Le hp passe crème après.

----------


## Zerger

> Le V-Trigger de R Mika n'est pas un projectile, donc il active le contre de Kolin quelle que soit la distance.


 :Facepalm: 

Bon c'est aussi débile que contrer les flammes chais pas quoi d'Axl avec un light punch à l'autre bout de l'écran

----------


## yodaxy

J'vous dit qu'elle est pétée  :tired:

----------


## Yoggsothoth

A vos sticks !

----------


## Mr Thy

> Le HP tape en garde. Il sort vachement tard. Pourtant les autres target combos passe crème...






J'ai ralenti la vidéo à partir du moment ou tu peux commencer à bourrer le bas mp.

----------


## Rom1

Ok en regardant la vidéo c'est tout de suite plus clair  ::o:  

Je tapais effectivement à la fin de l'anim du dash glissade... forcément...

Merci Thy !  ::lol::

----------


## Hige

Le online est en effet bien crade aujourd'hui  :tired: 

J'ai découvert ce qui est encore plus chiant que de jouer contre Bison : jouer contre Bison qui lag.

----------


## Mr Thy

De rien. A part le trial 9 qui me fait m'emmeler les pinceaux avec un V-Skill suivi d'un V-trigger... Je classerais les trials de Kolin dans la catégorie: meh. 10 minutes, affaire classée.

Ouais, faut dire que parfois, leur affichage de commande n'est pas super clair.

Surtout si c'est un mouvement ex avec follow up. Pourquoi il le mettent sur deux lignes, en répétant la manip EX? T'as l'impression de devoir faire le spécial EX deux fois.

----------


## yodaxy

> J'ai ralenti la vidéo à partir du moment ou tu peux commencer à bourrer le bas mp.


Tiens tu utilises un logiciel particulier pour monter tes vidéos (si tu as à le faire) ? 

Je voudrais uploader certains de mes replays de la topangcoin sur mon compte youtube mais j'aimerai couper les passages de victoire, etc. Les logiciels que j'ai utilisés sont soit en PLS dès qu'il y a un fichier un peu lourd ou m'obligent à acheter leurs version premium pour uploader plus d'une vidéo. 

D'ailleurs si vous voulez que je mette aussi vos replays de la Topangcoin envoyez moi l'ID de chaque replay j'essayerai de les chercher sur le CFN et de les uploader  :;): 

Merci  ::ninja::

----------


## Hige

Bonjour, je mange les v-reversal  ::lol::

----------


## Mr Thy

> Tiens tu utilises un logiciel particulier pour monter tes vidéos (si tu as à le faire) ?


Da Vinci Resolve. C'est un des programmes les plus utilisés dans le domaine de l'étalonnage couleur cinéma/télé. Mais depuis la version 12, c'est un programme de montage très chouette aussi (à comparer avec Premiere/Final Cut/Media Composer).

Et depuis le rachat de Blackmagic Design. Le programme est gratos dans sa version normale (et honnêtement, la version payante n'a que la stéréoscopie et la réduction de bruit en plus). Tu te sentiras pratiquement jamais limité par rapport à la version Studio (idem avec leur concurrent d'After Effects, Fusion. Et ils ont racheté un gros ponte des programmes d'édition audio, Fairlight, l'année passée. Donc ça m'étonnerait pas qu'ils fassent la même chose avec Fairlight).

https://www.blackmagicdesign.com/pro...davinciresolve

Et parce que je suis gentil : https://www.youtube.com/playlist?lis...gnvQUp2Xbhd6KR
Une playlist de petits tutoriels en FR. Juste regarder la première te suffira déjà à faire des petits trucs sympatoches.

Le seul soucis je trouve (mais bon, c'est une habitude des applis pro, qui sont plus strictes que les applis grand public), c'est que Resolve n'aime pas trop l'encodage vidéo en VBR. No problemo si tu peux choisir tes réglages de codec à l'enregistrement. Vu que je veux pas trop me faire chier, j'utilise Shadowplay de Nvidia (qui fait tout en VBR), je fais une passe de transcodage dans Handbrake, pour transcoder en CBR.

L'exemple que j'ai posté pour Rom1 est un truc fait à l'arrache. Enregistrement en 1600x1200 (donc pas format 16:9 comme Youtube le veut) qualité 720p60, transcodé avec les paramètres par défaut handbrake (juste forcé en CBR, et l'audio n'est pas transcodé). Export de Resolve avec le préset Youtube 720 de base, sans fignolage. Pour un truc fait à l'arrache, ça donne encore pas mal.

- - - Updated - - -




> Bonjour, je mange les v-reversal


Au fait, la manip "vêtements" (Urien en slip etc) marche aussi sur le costume de secrétare de Kolin. Moins la veste+des lunettes.

----------


## yodaxy

Merci Thy ! Je vais télécharger ça.

Voici ma première vidéo contre Wahou d'ailleurs, le montage est un peu fait à l'arrache mais bon  ::ninja::  :

----------


## ababa

On a une liste des coups/combos de Kolin ou il faut se farcir les vidéos?  ::wacko:: 
Hâte de la tester, ça va me changer de Débile ryu  ::ninja::

----------


## Mr Thy

Frayme Data 
https://fullmeter.com/fatonline/#/framedata/Kolin

----------


## Jesshi

Bonsoir les doseurs, 

Ce soir, c'est la #dangerroom sur la NTSC TV avec Elias aux commentaires, et vous êtes conviés si vous voulez jouer/discuter et affronter notre Team Nancy de la coupe de France !

Ce soir à partir de 21h/21h15 ici : www.twitch.tv/association_ntsc ou www.twitch.tv/eliassnake

----------


## Seb Ryu 84

J'ai testé Kolin (mode histoire, tutorial, défis, survie facile et un peu de training) et pour ma part:
points positif: gameplay original, CA facilement plaçable (après qcf poing par exemple en confirm)
points négatif: pas mon style de jeu donc je passe mon tour d'autant plus que le design ne me botte pas.

Par contre, a quoi sert le qcb poing? J'ai testé en training et ça ne touche pas et je n'ai pas non plus réussi à contrer avec...

Et pour finir, depuis la maj 2.010 d'aujourd'hui, sous certaines conditions je ne sais pas lesquelles, mon Necalli est repassé en V1. Je m'en suis rendu compte car la choppe spé se faisait de nouveau avec poing! J'ai du revenir au menu et relancer le mode training... Je ne sais pas si ca le fait également avec d'autres persos. J'ai l'impression que c'était du a une combat annulé (j'ai eu la demande de confirmation que j'ai accepté puis après chargement je suis revenu en training avec Necalli saison 1).

----------


## Supergounou

> Je classerais les trials de Kolin dans la catégorie: meh. 10 minutes, affaire classée.


Ici j'en ai bien chié, j'y ai passé, genre, 15mn!  ::P: 
Faut dire que je déteste les target.

Soucis par contre. Après avoir acheté le perso, je me suis rendu compte qu'il ne me restait plus que 250FM. J'ai peur que si le prochain perso m’intéresse je vais devoir farmer comme un connard.

----------


## Mr Thy

Ce sont trois contres différents.
Lp: contre bas (lp+mp pour ex)
mp: contre normal (lp+hp pour ex)
hp: contre anti air (mp+hp pour ex, il fait bobo)

Y'avait déjà le bug S1 depuis un temps. PR Balrog a eu ça en plein stream il y a un mois.

----------


## Supergounou

> depuis la maj 2.010 d'aujourd'hui, sous certaines conditions je ne sais pas lesquelles, mon Necalli est repassé en V1.


 ::XD::

----------


## Mr Thy

> Ici j'en ai bien chié, j'y ai passé, genre, 15mn! 
> Faut dire que je déteste les target.
> 
> Soucis par contre. Après avoir acheté le perso, je me suis rendu compte qu'il ne me restait plus que 250FM. J'ai peur que si le prochain perso m’intéresse je vais devoir farmer comme un connard.


Il te reste les survivals. Je viens de faire easy+normal avec Kolin. C'était déjà chiant à mort. En plus, aucun perso DLC dans le survival, c'est con.

----------


## Supergounou

Fuck, j'avais oublié ces merdes  ::(:  Faut déjà que j'arrive à tous les finir en easy.
N'empêche, j'ai réussi à acheter tous les persos jusqu'à maintenant, soit pendant 1 an tout pile, et sans trop doser le jeu/daily à 5000FM, juste avec les story mode, les défis, quelques survivals. Moi qui avait vraiment peur que ce système soit une grosse arnaque, finalement ça va. Bon, j'ai acheté 0 stage et 0 costume par contre.

----------


## Kamikaze

J'ai fait les 100K FM de Kolin en partant de 0 après Akuma perso. Toujours pas claqué un rond non plus.

Mais l'état d'avantage dégradé du online (déjà que c'était pas non plus le paradis) me coupe l'envie de jouer là, y'a eu 0 comm' à ce sujet?

----------


## Yoggsothoth

En tout cas ça ce plaint pas mal sur leur Twitter

----------


## Supergounou

> J'ai fait les 100K FM de Kolin en partant de 0 après Akuma perso. Toujours pas claqué un rond non plus.


T'as eu le pognon juste en montant Akuma en niveau? Parce que j'ai pas l'impression que défis+histoire+démo+survival ça file autant?

----------


## Kamikaze

J'avais posté à ce sujet faudra que je retrouve, je crois qu'un nouveau perso ça te fait 32k FM de base (histoire etc.) et a côté j'ai essentiellement fait les grosses dailies à 5k FM, des matchs en ligne et 1 ou 2 survival en normal.

Toujours 0 survival dans les difficultés au delà de normal.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> En tout cas ça ce plaint pas mal sur leur Twitter


Oh putain mais la réponse de bot du twitter de SFV haha, enfin c'est toujours mieux que pas de réponse! On dirait qu'ils ont sous traité ça ou un truc du genre.

----------


## Seb Ryu 84

> Ce sont trois contres différents.
> Lp: contre bas (lp+mp pour ex)
> mp: contre normal (lp+hp pour ex)
> hp: contre anti air (mp+hp pour ex, il fait bobo)


Faut que je reteste alors...

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Mais l'état d'avantage dégradé du online (déjà que c'était pas non plus le paradis) me coupe l'envie de jouer là, y'a eu 0 comm' à ce sujet?


Ce soir on a fait quelques matches avec Zalt sans aucun soucis.

----------


## Kamikaze

Ouais c'est toujours plutôt clean une fois en match mais y'a le message d'erreur non stop maintenant et il parait que les chargements sont pires (j'ai pas vérifié ça)?

Faudra que je test le mod faster loading

----------


## Mr Thy

Ouais, typiquement si tu fais le story, trials, survival easy et normal, tu récupères un peu plus que le tiers du coût du perso. Après, faut grinder un peu. Mais c'est faisable.

Il me reste 350k pour le moment. Mais trop la flemme de faire survival hard et extreme pour les perso qui m'intéressent pas.

Et oui, le online est au fraises. 6 requètes de match, seul 1 est abouti en match réel. Une Karin  :tired: , qui n'avait clairement pas connaissance du matchup Bison doré (j'envoie une boule, ça saute au dessus, ouais mais non).

Le mod charge rapide fonctionne bien. Mais tu te tapes 1 minute d'écran blanc contre une PS4  ::|:

----------


## Hige

:Emo:

----------


## Kamikaze

:Emo:

----------


## Rom1

Mon dieu ce costume...

GG btw.

----------


## Vorshakaar

Match de ce soir, Vorsh (Laura) 1 - 5 LeDahu (Zangief)

J'étais bien tenté de tout faire avec Colline  ::ninja::  .

----------


## Supergounou

T'as pris un match!  ::o:  Bien joué!

Faut qu'on pense à faire notre match d'ailleurs Vorsh, t'es le seul contre qui j'ai pas joué  :;):

----------


## Mr Thy

Chouette petite session contre Nightou (bon, je parle pour moi hein, je sais pas si il s'est vraiment amusé contre Dicta  ::ninja:: ).

Mais sinon, comme d'hab en lounge ça marche plutôt bien. Quelques coups de lag ici et là, mais en général c'est assez jouable.

----------


## Vorshakaar

J'ai presque faillit en avoir un deuxième mais j'ai loupé  ::happy2::  .

Kolin, j'accroche pas mal, testé avec Hige puis le Dahu, y'a des trucs à faire. J'ai l'impression d'une Ibuki plus lente, orientée contre. Me faudrait juste une vidéo de combo  ::ninja::  .

----------


## Mr Thy

Par Yogg : http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/11...1#post10687568

Sinon

----------


## Nightou

> Chouette petite session contre Nightou (bon, je parle pour moi hein, je sais pas si il s'est vraiment amusé contre Dicta ).
> 
> Mais sinon, comme d'hab en lounge ça marche plutôt bien. Quelques coups de lag ici et là, mais en général c'est assez jouable.


Ouai c'était sympas

ça faisait lgtmps que j'avais pas enchainé des games (défaites) a ce rythme sur ce jeu (vu que le ranked met toujours trop de temps a trouver un adversaires+ temps de chargement etc etc )

au suivant

qui veut peter un Ken? XD

----------


## Vorshakaar

Thanks pour les vidéos, y'a des trucs intéressants  :Bave:  .

----------


## Le Dahu

GG a Vorshakaar, il joue bien. J'ai voulus le rusher et faire le malin mais sa laura ma bien mal traité :;):

----------


## Wahou

Bon je viens de la tester....je surkiffe ! Tout particulièrement parce qu'elle a pas mal de setups et de mix ups avec la boule et le vanity step (le quart arrière pied). Sans compter le contre qui est vraiment très très fort (il sort très vite et hard knock down).
Je pense bien la taffer un peu et pourquoi pas plus si j'arrive à faire des trucs avec.
Quelques vidéos qui m'ont mis l'eau à la bouche :

----------


## lordsupra

Disclaimer: je suis bronze et nul.

Mais ouais j'ai bien aimé j'ai fait les trials puis j'ai sauté direct en file casual ( pour pas ruiner mon ranking de 1000lp  ::ninja::  parce que j'y tiens  ::ninja:: ). 
J'ai rencontré son boss direct j'ai vraiment kiffé ce premier echantillon façon lutte des classes.





Vous moquez pas trop fort j'étais tellement fier de mon double saut par dessus l'aegis  ::happy2::

----------


## von_yaourt

Bon, en vrai elle a l'air d'en chier un peu contre le zoning d'Urien, Wahou pourra confirmer.  ::ninja::

----------


## ababa

Déferlement de Kolin sur le live  :Gerbe: 
Des FM gratuits, c'est cool  ::ninja:: 
Je la trouve drôlement lente, vous pensez quoi de Kolin face aux shotos, j'ai l'impression que sa lenteur est problématique face au jeu de projectile
Je suis pas très bon en hado, mais on peut la zoner et la maintenir de loin assez facilement

----------


## von_yaourt

On fait le FT entre Parpaing et moi, 5-1 pour moi dans le match-up Urien - Alex qui est assez simple pour Urien, vu sa portée.

On fait un match d'échauffement où je me fais embrouiller avant de débuter le FT, où je me fais embrouiller au premier match... Mais après j'ai réussi à poser mon jeu de poke, à télécharger le logiciel Parpaing pour éviter une partie des choppes spé, et roulez jeunesse. Je suis assez content, j'ai peu fait de déchet dans mes combos, même si j'ai encore du mal avec le hitconfirm. Du coup j'ai pu faire des comebacks à base d'aegis, c'est rigolo, mais seulement pour moi.

On a refait un petit FT dans la foulée, je me suis fait punir mes backdashs mais Urien reste fumé, même punition même score.  :Emo:

----------


## parpaingue

Je résumerai simplement.
Fuck l'aegis.
Fuck Urien (ça change de Bison  ::lol:: )
J'ai eu ma vengeance en mettant trois ou quatre choppes spé de suite comme un boeuf sur un des derniers matchs, nanméoh. Je sais toujours pas comment ça à pu passer mais c'était marrant  ::happy2::

----------


## Kamikaze

Haha

----------


## Mr Thy

> Fuck Urien (ça change de Bison )


Popopo, marque déposé mon pote  :^_^:

----------


## Hige

> Je la trouve drôlement lente, vous pensez quoi de Kolin face aux shotos, j'ai l'impression que sa lenteur est problématique face au jeu de projectile
> Je suis pas très bon en hado, mais on peut la zoner et la maintenir de loin assez facilement


T'as pas joué contre de bonnes Kolin alors, un de ses dash spé passe à travers les boules  ::o:

----------


## Vorshakaar

> Déferlement de Kolin sur le live


Faut juste attendre le passage du band wagon. C'était pareil avec Juri et au bout de deux semaines c'était mort.




> Je la trouve drôlement lente, vous pensez quoi de Kolin face aux shotos, j'ai l'impression que sa lenteur est problématique face au jeu de projectile
> Je suis pas très bon en hado, mais on peut la zoner et la maintenir de loin assez facilement


Thy me disait qu'elle lui faisait penser à Ibuki et je fais le même constat, d'ailleurs je ne sais même pas où les mecs ont vus qu'elle se jouait comme Rose  ::blink:: . 
Pour les hados, comme le dis Hige et pour l'avoir fait hier contre son Ryu, ça passe facile au travers avec le vanity ex. Il n'y a que la CA que je trouve un peu faiblarde.

Bon, reste à voir le patch d'équilibrage de mars, on sait jamais  ::o:  .

----------


## Seb Ryu 84

TOPANGCOIN BREAKING NEWS: J'ai fait mon match contre Kami!
Enfin! il a joué et moi j'ai regardé  ::P: 

5 - 0 pour lui donc (mais il a pris Vega pour ma défense).

GG à lui!

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Note à moi même: moins jouer à l'instinct et surtout réfléchir avant d'appuyer sur un bouton  ::rolleyes:: 

Je n'arrive pas encore à établir un plan de jeu. Je m'arrête juste à 1 ou 2 phases/coup qui semble marcher (quand j'en trouve) et je ne reste pas aux aguets (est-ce que ça touche ou pas? que faire ensuite?) quand je tape ce qui fait que je ne confirme rien...

Y'a du boulot j'vous dit!

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

> Haha


Ce come-back !  ::O:

----------


## Mr Thy

Bon, Wahou. J'ai une mission pour toi:

----------


## Zerger

3 minutes pour expliquer un glitch en détail. Le mec a tellement pitié des devs de Capcom qu'il leur mâche leur travail?

----------


## Zaltman

Je gagne 5-0 contre Vorshakaar hier soir malgré une louable mais vaine tentative de shnaps au nouveau perso à partir du troisième match  :^_^:  . GG

----------


## Kamikaze

Tain gg Zaltman. Vorsh quest ce qui se passe la? Perte de vitesse ou shnapseries?

----------


## Zerger

Quand je vous vois parler de "shnaps" dans vos posts, j'ai toujours cette impression:




Sérieusement, ca veut dire quelquechose ce mot ?

----------


## Zaltman

> Quand je vous vois parler de "shnaps" dans vos posts, j'ai toujours cette impression:
> 
> http://bdi.dlpdomain.com/serie/visuel/BDA_6233/1.jpg
> 
> 
> Sérieusement, ca veut dire quelquechose ce mot ?


Oui en gros essayer de gagner essentiellement avec quelque chose que l'adversaire ne connait pas ou ne sait pas punir (au lieu de faire les vraies phases).

----------


## Zerger

Hannnnnnnn j'avais jamais osé demander ce que ca voulait dire ahaha  ::P: 
C'est un peu comme un cheese du coup

----------


## Mr Thy

> Quand je vous vois parler de "shnaps" dans vos posts, j'ai toujours cette impression:
> 
> http://bdi.dlpdomain.com/serie/visuel/BDA_6233/1.jpg
> 
> 
> Sérieusement, ca veut dire quelquechose ce mot ?


Essayer de battre l'adversaire en le rendant saoul d'abord  ::ninja::

----------


## Zaltman

Après un peu de lab, je pense avoir compris le neutral de Kolin:

Elle est très pataude superficiellement mais attention elle peux vite instaurer des conditionnement très brutaux, il faudra être très solide nerveusement en face, 2 point essentiels:

-Son "vanity step" et les mix up qui s'en suivent peuvent être spammés une fois que tu as conditionné l'adversaire à les respecter à coup de contre. vanity run stop v-skill par exemple. Si le mec n'ose plus taper dedant de peur de toucher dans un contre il va se faire broyer.

-son MK (un de ses meilleurs coup) est kara cancelable par son contre ce qui permet de coller de lourds degât et une mise au sol sur un coup qui aurait normalement whiffe punish un poke mk apparemment fait à mauvaise distance. (Le timing du kara cancel est dur, mais vraiment si vous compter jouer Kolin sérieusement entrainez vous, c'est pété).

Une fois que tu as réussit à faire respecter tes mk et tes vanity à quelqu'un; il est juste mort je pense. :Cigare: 

même si guilty n'est pas mon jeu de prédilection je pense ne pas trop me mouiller en disant que sfV à trouver son Slayer. On ne verra à quel point c'est fort que sur la durée.

----------


## Supergounou

> Essayer de battre l'adversaire en le rendant saoul d'abord 
> http://www.campeny.com/img/productos...ps_campeny.jpg


Homme de gout  ::): 
Mais sans coca alors.

----------


## Nightou

Pouvez vous me dire si les prblms de communication serveur sont résolus?

les erreurs de type points non comptabilisé, notamment en ranked

merci

----------


## ababa

> Après un peu de lab, je pense avoir compris le neutral de Kolin:
> 
> Elle est très pataude superficiellement mais attention elle peux vite instaurer des conditionnement très brutaux, il faudra être très solide nerveusement en face, 2 point essentiels:
> 
> -Son "vanity step" et les mix up qui s'en suivent peuvent être spammés une fois que tu as conditionné l'adversaire à les respecter à coup de contre. vanity run stop v-skill par exemple. Si le mec n'ose plus taper dedant de peur de toucher dans un contre il va se faire broyer.
> 
> -son MK (un de ses meilleurs coup) est kara cancelable par son contre ce qui permet de coller de lourds degât et une mise au sol sur un coup qui aurait normalement whiffe punish un poke mk apparemment fait à mauvaise distance. (Le timing du kara cancel est dur, mais vraiment si vous compter jouer Kolin sérieusement entrainez vous, c'est pété).
> 
> Une fois que tu as réussit à faire respecter tes mk et tes vanity à quelqu'un; il est juste mort je pense.
> ...


Kara cancelable?
Mais le truc c'est qu'un perso en bronze/silver, c'est pas pareil qu'en gold/platinum?
Je veux dire les mêmes phases en bronze/silver, passe plus du tout à un niveau plus élevé, c'est le cas de Kolin?
Ou c'est comme Urien qui est pété de A à Z  ::wacko::

----------


## Hem

Quelqu'un aurait une source pour noob qui explique la logique d'exécution sur street (ou les jeux de combat en général)? J'essaie de sortir des combos bnb (surtout pour le fnu) et je met vraiment beaucoup de temps à trouver les manips à rentrer.
J'ai quand même mis 30 minutes à comprendre que pour sortir hado + super, faut juste faire 2 fois la manip d'un hado  ::XD:: .

----------


## Mr Thy

> Homme de gout 
> Mais sans coca alors.


C'est bon, je prendrai le coca alors.

----------


## Vorshakaar

> Tain gg Zaltman. Vorsh quest ce qui se passe la? Perte de vitesse ou shnapseries?


Fête du passage des 40 ans mercredi, réveil le lendemain avec la grippe.

Donc, au minimun, pas de matchs sérieux avant au moins lundi. Se moucher et tenir le stick, c'est pas facile.

----------


## Mr Thy

> Quelqu'un aurait une source pour noob qui explique la logique d'exécution sur street (ou les jeux de combat en général)? J'essaie de sortir des combos bnb (surtout pour le fnu) et je met vraiment beaucoup de temps à trouver les manips à rentrer.
> J'ai quand même mis 30 minutes à comprendre que pour sortir hado + super, faut juste faire 2 fois la manip d'un hado .


Commence déjà par survoler un lexique de ce genre :
http://www.streetfighterfrance.com/t...jeux-de-combat

Juste en voyant la définition de certains termes t'aideras a comprendre des choses.

Sinon, grosso modo, pour les enchainements, tu dois faire la différence entre des coups cancellables et linkables.

Des coups cancellables sont des coups dont une partie de l'animation peut s'annuler par un autre coup. Genre le bas mk de Ryu peut se cancel avec un hado. Tu ne dois pas attendre que l'anim du bas mk soit complètement fini pour balancer la boule.
Un target combo fait généralement partie de cette catégorie. En pratique, ça veut dire que tu peux bourrer les boutons de la séquence, ça sortira.
La deuxième catégorie sont ce qu'on appelle les links. Qui sont des enchainements basés sur la frame data. Le coup précédent doit être complètement fini et avoir causé assez de hitstun pour que le prochain coup puisse passer (et naturellement le prochain coup doit démarrer assez vite). Une grosse partie des combos dan Street sont des links.

Le cheveu dans la soupe, c'est le systême de buffer. Si il n'y en aurait aucun, tous tes manips et timings devraient être cleans à mort.

Par exemple dans Street 4, il n'y avait pas de buffer sur les timings, ce qui fait que certains links étaient "just frame". Ce qui veut dire que l'appui sur tes boutons devait être précis à 1/60 de seconde pour certains links.
Pour Sfv ils ont mis en place un système de buffer pour rendre ces timings moins stricts (genre 3/60s de précosion au pire.)

Il y un buffer en place pour tes commandes aussi. Si il n'y en avait pas, sortir un hado serait l'enfer (joue à Street Fighter 1, tu comprendras). Parfois ce buffer va t'aider (ton hado vers super par exemple), parfois il va te faire chier : le fameux "j'avance et je fais boule, mais ça sort dragon" est le meilleur exemple. Si tu regardes les manips tu comprendras pourquoi.
Dragon : 623 + P (les chiffres correspondent au touches du pavé numériques, système de notation )
Hado : 236 + P
Avancer puis hado : *623*6 + P
A cause du buffer, même si t'as laché ta direction avant, avant de faire hado, le jeu le retient un moment, et comme tu vois en gras, il considère que tu as fait un dragon en premier.

Certains jeux (je pense a Capcom vs Snk/Marvel) sont fortement axés sur des combos "bourrables" , soit via un max de coups cancellables ou via des grands buffers, on parle beaucoup de chain combo ou gatling combo dans ce cas. Pas de timing très stricts a retenir, tu bourres, ça sort.

Finalement, certains jeux permettent aussi d'utiliser des raccourcis. A partir de Street 4 par exemple, tu peux dragonner en faisant 33+P (je crois qu'il faut le faire 3x dans le 5). Vu qu'une diagonale avant+bas est constituée des directions... Euh... Avant et bas... Si tule fais 2x de suite, le jeu "choisit" le meilleur candidat pour faire la séquence, et considère donc que les conditions pour sortir un dragon sont là.

----------


## Hem

> tu peux dragonner en faisant 33+P (je crois qu'il faut le faire 3x dans le 5).


2 ça passe.

Merci pour tes conseils, comme je le craignais y'a pas de solution magique, faut réfléchir un poil.

----------


## ababa

Ah ok, je comprends maintenant pour l'hado et shoryu, étant novice, j'ai l'impression car c'est peut être moi que le dragon sort en ''bourrant'' 236 rapidement
L'hado je fais une fois la manip
Hado ou Shoryu c'est facile en position neutral quand on avance ou qu'on garde, c'est là, c'est que c'est difficile, parce que c'est facile de ne pas sortir un shoryu, suffit pas de bourrer mais quand tu avances ou tu gardes tu appuies sur forward - backward donc ça joue sur les inputs
Perso j'ai testé vite fait SF4 en offline, genre quelques semaines, le cancel focus, c'est chaud patate  ::wacko:: 
Le buffer de SF5 est très large, le jeu me parait plus accessible que SF4, c'est comme si t'avais plus de temps pour sortir un combo, temps relatif je pense, par exemple quand tu expliques les link et cancel
C'est cela, par exemple, le seul combo de Ryu qui me parait visuellement faisable  ::ninja:: 
C'est, J+HK (saut) suivit d'un stand MP, bas MK, Tasu LK >> (cancel) CA
Entre le J+HK et le bas MK, j'ai le temps puis juste après ça, j'essaie de bourrer au plus vite Tastu LK + CA
Mais bon je trouve le DPAD de la manette PS4, assez sensible, justement j'arrive pas bien à savoir si le buffer enregistre la flèche avant (je place le pouce entre bas et flèche avant, je défends par ex en appuyant sur bas - bas diagonale - flèche arrière)

----------


## Mr Thy

C'est pour ça qu'en training tu peux afficher tes input. T'essaies ta séquence, ça marche pas : mates tes inputs. Si tu vois beaucoup de "bruit" (des inputs qui ne devraient pas être présents), tu le verras. Et ainsi tu sais sur quelle partie de ta séquence tu dois travailler.

Si c'est un question de timing. Essaie de prendre des repères visuels où auditifs, pour t'aider a mémoriser le truc.

Et le truc de faire avant, demi cercle avant pour sortir le hado, ça sert principalement à donner plus de temps pour que le buffer "oublie" le premier avant.

----------


## Mr Thy

Xian qui taffe sa Kolin. Notez le personnage dummy... Une indication?

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Il bosserait pas le match up en fait ? Malgré son message .

----------


## Mr Thy

L'avenir nous le dira.

----------


## Mjoln

Le point topancoin : 
Le Dahu 5 - 0 Mjoln. Zangief vs Boxeur tout du long.
Dur.

----------


## Zaltman

> Kara cancelable?
> Mais le truc c'est qu'un perso en bronze/silver, c'est pas pareil qu'en gold/platinum?
> Je veux dire les mêmes phases en bronze/silver, passe plus du tout à un niveau plus élevé, c'est le cas de Kolin?
> Ou c'est comme Urien qui est pété de A à Z


Le _Kara cancel_ C'est le fait de faire un coup porté dans le vide et de l'annuler avant sa fin par autre chose, dans mon exemple mk kara cancel contre est fort car cela remplace le moment où tu es vulnerable à la fin du mk par un contre en plus de te faire avancer. C'est rare dans sf5.

Pour moi étiqueter les phases et les persos par rang online n'a pas de sens, genre Daigo si il le faut il fera saut arrière/boule avec ryu à l'infini comme un noob sans aucun scrupule.
Tous les joueurs ont les mêmes outils à leur disposition pour un perso donné, les meilleurs sont juste ceux qui savent le mieux les utiliser.





> Fête du passage des 40 ans mercredi, réveil le lendemain avec la grippe.
> 
> Donc, au minimun, pas de matchs sérieux avant au moins lundi. Se moucher et tenir le stick, c'est pas facile.


C'est môche, si tu veux que l'on oublie ce ft5 et que l'on rematch quand tu seras rétabli dit-le; ça ne me pose aucun problème.

----------


## Vorshakaar

> C'est môche, si tu veux que l'on oublie ce ft5 et que l'on rematch quand tu seras rétabli dit-le; ça ne me pose aucun problème.


Pas besoin, j'ai pris la décision de faire le match, c'est validé  :;):  .

Merci quand même  ::):  .

----------


## Kamikaze

> Fête du passage des 40 ans mercredi, réveil le lendemain avec la grippe.
> 
> Donc, au minimun, pas de matchs sérieux avant au moins lundi. Se moucher et tenir le stick, c'est pas facile.


Hahaha, le vrai daron du topic, celui qui gagne les FT5 IRL.

----------


## SquiZz

Bon j'ai réussi à gagner 1 match au moins dans cette topangaCoin 
Parpaing (Alex) 2 -5 SquiZz (Laura).

Au jeu du choppe pas choppe j'ai gagné mais de pas grand chose...

----------


## Mr Thy

Le prototype de Ryubarbe

----------


## Supergounou

> Fête du passage des 40 ans mercredi, réveil le lendemain avec la grippe.
> 
> Donc, au minimun, pas de matchs sérieux avant au moins lundi. Se moucher et tenir le stick, c'est pas facile.


D'acc  ::): 

Fais moi signe quand ça va mieux, mais pas trop tard le soir genre avant l'apéro, c'est tournoi sobre cette saison!

----------


## Hige

Stylé, ça lui donne un air de ronin  ::o:

----------


## Supergounou

Oh, et Wahou, valide le 5-4 pour ouam contre Erkin stp, ce sera plus simple pour tout le monde.

----------


## Supergounou

Cette Juri  ::O: 




Lâche ta Karin Hige, y a du gros potentiel!

----------


## Supergounou

Le charisme incarné:



Je laisse les meilleurs à leurs jeux de mots.

----------


## Vorshakaar

J'aime bien le truc d'Infiltration avec le target, charge, shenpusha lk xx CA.

Faut que j'essaie en training  ::ninja::  .

----------


## ababa

Question sur le défi 9 ou 10 de Ryu:

Crush Counter Stand HK + Stand MP + VT + HK + Stand LK + LK Tastu >> CA

Je bloque après le VT, l'axe kick passe pas, pourtant les trois premiers inputs sont mis dans le bon tempo

L'axe kick est trop loin  ::O:  pourtant je me colle au bot comme dans la démo

----------


## yodaxy

Il faut avancer un peu après le crush counter.

----------


## Rom1

Ouais y a une légère marche à faire avant le stand HP de mémoire.

----------


## Mjoln

Erkin ou Zaltman, je suis dispo en debut d'aprem si vous êtes là !  :;): 

Edit : plutôt fin d'aprem finalement...

----------


## Minouche

Je suis dispo également pour ceux de mon groupe !

----------


## Supergounou

Y a du tournoi ce weekend?

----------


## Rom1

A part la Topangcoin...

----------


## Minouche

Tout content de me faire démonter par Le Dahu et obliger d arrêter a cause du lag.... ::|:

----------


## Mr Thy

Chouette petite (ou grosse, c'est selon) session contre Zaltman et Vorshakaar hier.

Vorsh qui doute encore entre Juri et Ibuki, alors que je trouve que sa Karin est pas mal du tout non plus.

Alors pour Zaltman, si je peux te donner des conseils de sac à sac. Tu gères bien tes distances de SPD, je me suis fais pas mal choper des trucs où je croyait être safe. Mais sinon, je crois que tu dois varier un peu plus. Tes manières d'approcher et de punir sont souvent les mêmes. Sur des longs sets l'adversaire va abuser de tes habitudes. T'as tendance à choisir la voie aérienne si tu vois que tu sais pas rentrer par le bas, mais (contre mon Bison du moins) tu sautes de trop loin. Sur Bison, si tu sautes, c'est plutôt à distance de crossup, où il a peu de solutions.
Ton stand HP maintenu est puissant puisque armor et positif en garde, mais du coup j'ai l'impression que tu l'utilise trop souvent de loin aussi. Le gros problème de ce coup, c'est que si tu gères les distances (les fameuses "fou de scies" comme Vorsh le dit si bien), c'est punissable en réaction (hého, j'ai maté Galtu contre Itazan moi môsieur).
Attention avec ton V-trigger au pif, si je me fais aspirer en garde, t'es négatif. J'ai pu punir par une chope toute bête plusieures fois.
Et puis finalement, parfois tu commence à attaquer, tu met la pression, et puis paf d'un coup tu commences à reculer jusqu'a l'autre bout de l'écran, pour une raison que je ne comprend pas. Zangief fait peur au corps à corps, si c'est lui qui est en train de s'approcher, généralement c'est moi qui va avoir envie de reculer, pas toi. Utilise ton avantage. En reculant à l'autre bout de l'écran, tu peux recommener le fameux calvaire de Zangief qui ne veut rien d'autre que de se rapprocher au cac. Et généralement, quand tu recommences ta marche en avant, tu le fais souvent avec trop d'authorité (c'est clair que je vais te tester avec un scissor Ex par exemple. Après un certain temps, je commence même à utiliser ma glissade, pas safe du tout, parce que je suis confiant que tu garderas pas). Donc avance avec plus de caution.

Mais bon, il est déjà pas mal solide ton Gief, perso je trouve qu'il te manque juste un peu ce côté fou fou, qui va faire des phases un peu différentes pour rendre l'adversaire nerveux). Tu me forces déjà à jouer un jeu dégueulasse que j'aime pas du tout (je préfère harceler  ::): ). Et j'ai redécouvert mon stand hp en poke, merci  :B):

----------


## Hige

> Lâche ta Karin Hige, y a du gros potentiel!


Njet, je lâche pas ma Caline pour cette sous Juliette  :tired:

----------


## Rom1

Résultat pour le groupe 2 : *Rom1* (Laura) 5 - 0 *Minouche* (Nash)

Un bon Nash, qui ne connait pas encore les arnaques de Laura, mais très prometteur. Gaffe aux meatys, et aux overhead. De bonnes phases et une bonne éxé ! Un futur gold ! Dommage que la S2 ai affaibli Nash autant...

----------


## ababa

> Ouais y a une légère marche à faire avant le stand HP de mémoire.


Merci je vais tenter de finir le défi  ::lol::

----------


## Zaltman

> Chouette petite (ou grosse, c'est selon) session contre Zaltman et Vorshakaar hier.
> 
> Vorsh qui doute encore entre Juri et Ibuki, alors que je trouve que sa Karin est pas mal du tout non plus.
> 
> Alors pour Zaltman, si je peux te donner des conseils de sac à sac. Tu gères bien tes distances de SPD, je me suis fais pas mal choper des trucs où je croyait être safe. Mais sinon, je crois que tu dois varier un peu plus. Tes manières d'approcher et de punir sont souvent les mêmes. Sur des longs sets l'adversaire va abuser de tes habitudes. T'as tendance à choisir la voie aérienne si tu vois que tu sais pas rentrer par le bas, mais (contre mon Bison du moins) tu sautes de trop loin. Sur Bison, si tu sautes, c'est plutôt à distance de crossup, où il a peu de solutions.
> Ton stand HP maintenu est puissant puisque armor et positif en garde, mais du coup j'ai l'impression que tu l'utilise trop souvent de loin aussi. Le gros problème de ce coup, c'est que si tu gères les distances (les fameuses "fou de scies" comme Vorsh le dit si bien), c'est punissable en réaction (hého, j'ai maté Galtu contre Itazan moi môsieur).
> Attention avec ton V-trigger au pif, si je me fais aspirer en garde, t'es négatif. J'ai pu punir par une chope toute bête plusieures fois.
> Et puis finalement, parfois tu commence à attaquer, tu met la pression, et puis paf d'un coup tu commences à reculer jusqu'a l'autre bout de l'écran, pour une raison que je ne comprend pas. Zangief fait peur au corps à corps, si c'est lui qui est en train de s'approcher, généralement c'est moi qui va avoir envie de reculer, pas toi. Utilise ton avantage. En reculant à l'autre bout de l'écran, tu peux recommener le fameux calvaire de Zangief qui ne veut rien d'autre que de se rapprocher au cac. Et généralement, quand tu recommences ta marche en avant, tu le fais souvent avec trop d'authorité (c'est clair que je vais te tester avec un scissor Ex par exemple. Après un certain temps, je commence même à utiliser ma glissade, pas safe du tout, parce que je suis confiant que tu garderas pas). Donc avance avec plus de caution.
> 
> Mais bon, il est déjà pas mal solide ton Gief, perso je trouve qu'il te manque juste un peu ce côté fou fou, qui va faire des phases un peu différentes pour rendre l'adversaire nerveux). Tu me forces déjà à jouer un jeu dégueulasse que j'aime pas du tout (je préfère harceler ). Et j'ai redécouvert mon stand hp en poke, merci


Oui, c'est très juste comme retour je t'en remercie, effectivement je suis trop timide offensivement, je me sens plus en sécurité dans le neutral et en pratique je n'agresse que lorsque je suis sûr d'avoir le momentum; j'ai aussi un peu trop confiance dans mes réflexes de garde et de pary (surtout contre la Belgique).
C'est une question de feeling à un moment donné je m'étais forcé à jouer ken en rushdown yolo en casu pour mieux comprendre l'attaque, mais j'ai vite arrêté je me faisais chier sur le jeu.
Je pense me concentrer plus sur le set-play pour mieux varier mes phase à la relevée et faire plus peur.

----------


## Vorshakaar

Petite découverte pour moi ce soir, en jouant contre la Juri d'Erkin; le vskill de Kolin absorbe le premier coup du dragon ex et elle passe dans le dos sans causer de dégâts. Il doit certainement avoir un truc à exploiter derrière.

----------


## Supergounou

Ce jeu va me rendre cinglé. Petit fight en amical pour récupérer la FM du daily, je tombe sur une Karin qui connait ses combos mais joue bof. Je foire tout sur le premier match, j'arrive même à chier un pif flash kick EX. Second match, ça revient un peu en main, je le pète. Et troisième match, je sais pas ce qu'il s'est passé. Le type saute crossup, je veux faire garde inversée, je me prends le coup. Il saute tout court, je veux antiair, je fais double touche. Il fait un light à ma relevée, je me dis "bah, il va faire chope juste après", et c'est ce qu'il fait, sauf que ça rentre alors que j'ai clairement rentré l'input de déchoppe.

J'ai l'impression d'être sous valium quand je joue, mon cerveau fonctionne à 100% mais mes mains sont soit en retard, soit à faire vraiment n'importe quoi. C'est super frustrant.

----------


## Rom1

Le coup des choppes je compatis... On doit déchopper trop tard, ou alors parce qu'on déchoppe accroupi à la relevée (ça m'arrive souvent)

----------


## Rom1

La violence du setup...

----------


## Yoggsothoth

::wub::

----------


## Mjoln

::o:  Et puis là c'est en match, c'est pas du training. Impressionnant...

Point topancoin de la nuit : 
Mjoln 5 - 2 Erkin. Boxeur vs Juri tout du long. C'était bien serré par moment. Bien joué !

----------


## Hige

> La violence du setup...

----------


## Wahou

> Petite découverte pour moi ce soir, en jouant contre la Juri d'Erkin; le vskill de Kolin absorbe le premier coup du dragon ex et elle passe dans le dos sans causer de dégâts. Il doit certainement avoir un truc à exploiter derrière.


Tu peux CC gros'pied tranquile après (ou dash gros pied si tu es loin normalement ça passe large). Takeushi a montré un setup meaty avec le vskill dans ce goût là à Mpstp, et M. Bogard faisait "rah c'est fort, très fort".

----------


## SquiZz

Match mirroir Rom1 (Laura) 5-0 SquiZz (Laura).
On ne joue pas le même perso je crois... GG à lui, c'est bien de voir la marge de progression avec le même perso

----------


## Rom1

> Y a du tournoi ce weekend?


Bon c'est terminé mais tu peux mater la finale de la Topanga : https://www.openrec.tv/live/GtHJ8yZINuv

----------


## Mr Thy

> La violence du setup...


C'était un très bon joueur Evil Ryu aussi. Me souviens d'avoir vu des setups vicieux d'antan  ::ninja::

----------


## Mr Thy

Sinon, spécial pour Rom1

----------


## von_yaourt

> La violence du setup...


J'ai commencé à essayer des combos de Nemo, notamment la phase avec double launcher bas HP pour étendre le juggle midscreen que je fais déjà, mais je ne comprends pas encore bien comment il fait. Du coup j'essaye d'incorporer les cancels par l'aegis sur mes EX, et ça marche bien pour les embrouilles. 

Prochaine étape, bosser ce set-up.  ::wub::

----------


## yodaxy

> Sinon, spécial pour Rom1


Haha  ::XD::

----------


## Kamikaze

Hahahaha des barres!

----------


## Rom1

Maiwai faut pas taunter. Jamais !!!!

----------


## Mjoln

Excellent  ::happy2::

----------


## KyouLeMalpropre

Noyé par les compilations Kolin sur youtube depuis que je suis revenu, je trouve pas le perso fou, j'ai tort ?

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Patience petit scarabée, elle vient de sortir, attends de prendre les setups du glaçon maléfique quand un fou va bien gérer le perso, tu seras refroidi  ::P:

----------


## Vorshakaar

> Tu peux CC gros'pied tranquile après (ou dash gros pied si tu es loin normalement ça passe large). Takeushi a montré un setup meaty avec le vskill dans ce goût là à Mpstp, et M. Bogard faisait "rah c'est fort, très fort".


Intéressant, y'a plus qu'à tester.

----------


## Rom1

Petite compil' de setup en situation réelle par Lucius, avec Laura, Kolin, Guile et Urien surtout.

----------


## Kamikaze

Toujours du bon boulot lucius

----------


## Hige

Question messieurs, le reversal Ex de Laura est armor dès la première frame ?

----------


## Mr Thy

De frame 3 à 17.

----------


## yodaxy

Elle aurait tellement été mieux en rousse en fait.

Blonde Fighters V  ::|:

----------


## ababa

Overdose des persos blondes  ::wacko:: 
Manquerait plus que dans le prochain SFVI, Chun-Li et Ryu deviennent blonds  ::XD:: 
Ken serait tellement stylé en brun  ::lol::

----------


## yodaxy

Ils commencent déjà à préparer le terrain avec certaines couleurs (officielles) :



On va plus avoir que ça dans le 6  :Gerbe:

----------


## Hige

> De frame 3 à 17.


Okay, donc elle est gratos à la relevée tant que c'est du meaty. Merci.

----------


## Mjoln

Point topancoin du jour :

Zaltman 5 - 1 Mjoln. Zangief VS boxeur puis Dictateur.

C'était ma dernière chance de monter dans le top 4. Damned.

----------


## Zaltman

Info topancoin: Je gagne 5-1 contre Mjoln à l'instant. GG

edit: grillé

----------


## Mjoln

Zaltman, quand tu lui dérailles plus de 95 % de sa barre, il a un truc qui se déclenche dans son cerveau, un genre de mode berserk, et tu peux plus le toucher... je crie au dopage !

----------


## Zaltman

> Zaltman, quand tu lui dérailles plus de 95 % de sa barre, il a un truc qui se déclenche dans son cerveau, un genre de mode berserk, et tu peux plus le toucher... je crie au dopage !


Les 65 premières secondes de mes match ne sont qu'un setup élaboré pour caser ma phase reset=>stun=>mort  ::ninja::

----------


## Mr Thy

T'as aussi choisi le meilleur matchup pour Rog hein Mjoln.

Rog contre un bon Gief, je crois que tu te limites à bas MP, stand HP de très loin. Gief à presque une réponse à tout pour le reste.

----------


## Hige

> T'as aussi choisi le meilleur matchup pour Rog hein Mjoln.
> 
> Rog contre un bon Gief, je crois que tu te limites à bas MP, stand HP de très loin. Gief à presque une réponse à tout pour le reste.


La strat de PR Rog contre un Gief c'est d'attendre les HP/parry et de whiff punish avec MP ? ( ou CHP, un de ces deux coups, j'suis pas sûr ) dragon et mise au coin. Après, faut savoir whiff punish  ::P:

----------


## SquiZz

> Okay, donc elle est gratos à la relevée tant que c'est du meaty. Merci.


Oui c'est bien chiant. Il ne reste que le piff de la CA

----------


## Supergounou

> C'était ma dernière chance de monter dans le top 4. Damned.


On devrait prendre les 6 premiers pour les phases éliminatoires  ::ninja:: 

Plus sérieusement, on était parti sur un unique tableau winner non? Je trouve ça un peu dommage, j'ai encore envie de participer moi, même si c'est que que pour un unique match. Je propose donc, finalement, de faire aussi un tableau loser: ça permettra à chacun de rencontrer quelqu'un de la poule adverse, histoire de varier les plaisirs, et ça peut aussi laisser une chance à ceux qui ont, soit, pas eu de chance sur une défaite (maladie, gueule de bois, etc...), soit, qui ont repris leur entrainement un peu tard et on donc chié leurs premiers matchs (je ne rentre dans aucune catégorie, évidemment!).

Au bon vouloir de Wahou et des autres participants _of course_  :;):

----------


## KyouLeMalpropre

Bien d'accord pour les phases loser, mais ça va demander une certaine organisation non ? Attendre les matchs Winner pour avancer en loser, sans compter les possibles indisponibilités, ça ralentira un peu le tout.

----------


## Wahou

En fait la phase d'elimination prévoyait un looser mais pour les huit qualifiés. Je pars mercredi pour une semaine, je vous laisse macérer et on en reparle. Moi aucun problème mais ca fait douze et c'est pas commode pour un tableau. Idéalement finir les poules fin mars serait cool.

----------


## Supergounou

Le coup des 12 qui passent c'était une blaguounette pour que Mjoln et moi passions  ::P:  si losers il y a, effectivement il faut valider les 16 premiers.

Après, j'ai jeté un œil aux groupes, et c'est vrai que je suis allé peut-être un peu vite en besogne: comme le souligne Kyou, ça peut prendre beaucoup de temps, car autant le groupe A, alias "_les vrais_", on a quasiment tous fini nos matchs, autant on ne peut pas dire la même chose des participants du groupe B (alias les "_mouduzbi_")  ::ninja:: 

Donc, moi je suis pour, mais à voir si c'est viable sur le long terme.

----------


## Mr Thy

La question est: vous visez les phases finale quand?

Si c'est décembre 2017, y a encore le temps  ::ninja::

----------


## Zaltman

Je viens de revoir mes match contre Mjoln; c'est peut-être parce que je regarde beaucoup de match de pro, mais c'est dingue à quel point je ne vois que mes erreurs et imprécisions, quand bien même j'ai gagné.  ::w00t::

----------


## Mr Thy

7 mars, 22:00 - 06:00 PDT (7 heures du mat - 15 h), maintenance.

- - - Updated - - -

Ca peut aider certains

----------


## Hige

Tu me vises c'est ça ?  :tired: 

C'est bien gentil  :Emo:

----------


## Mr Thy

> Tu me vises c'est ça ?


Mais non (chui pas assez subtil pour ça).

Infil, ce con  ::P:

----------


## Vorshakaar

Match de ce soir Vorsh 1 - 5 Yodaxy.

J'ai déjà oublié les persos mais je sais que je n'ai pas sortie Buki  ::ninja::  .

----------


## yodaxy

De mémoire tu as pris Juri, Karin, Laura. Et j'ai gardé ma Lala tout du long, j'ai appris la leçon après avoir changé pour Zangief contre Mjoln  ::ninja:: 

Beaux matches  ::):

----------


## Hige

> le groupe A, alias "_les vrais_", on a quasiment tous fini nos matchs, autant on ne peut pas dire la même chose des participants du groupe B (alias les "_mouduzbi_")


Plutôt le groupe " on A pas le temps " et le groupe " Boah on est pas pressés "  ::ninja::

----------


## Vorshakaar

Ah tiens, je viens de voir que dans le classement je suis avant dernier.

Je suis bronze et je débute, y'a des gens qui veulent devenir mes keupins ?  ::trollface::

----------


## ababa

Vous êtes manette ou stick?

Je suis aussi Bronze, j'essaierais de passer plus souvent sur Discord pour faire des petits matches  :;):

----------


## SuicideSnake

Alors, Kolin c'est bien ou pas ? J'hésite à l'acheter ou à attendre que Capcom présente une Doll en perso.

----------


## Wahou

Merci Thy ! Je sais enfin comment punir Gief !

----------


## Le Dahu

Il y a quoi que tu savais pas punir avec dhalsim?

----------


## Zaltman

> Il y a quoi que tu savais pas punir avec dhalsim?


+1  :Tutut:

----------


## Mr Thy

> Merci Thy ! Je sais enfin comment punir Gief !


Je suis certain que c'était tout ce qui te manquait  ::ninja::

----------


## Rom1

> Vous êtes manette ou stick?
> 
> Je suis aussi Bronze, j'essaierais de passer plus souvent sur Discord pour faire des petits matches


Stick, mais bon les gouts et la douleur...




> Alors, Kolin c'est bien ou pas ? J'hésite à l'acheter ou à attendre que Capcom présente une Doll en perso.


Bif bof pour moi... Mais j'ai fait que les défis et un peu de training... A voir ce que les pros en font, ça reveillera peut etre mon enthousiasme... Pour le moment rien qui puisse me faire lâcher Laura...

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Moi j'aime bien ! Même si j'ai encore beaucoup de mal avec pour l'instant .

Sinon UMVC 3 est sortie sur Steam ! Je l'ai testé via un autre moyen  ::ninja::  et c'est vraiment plus beau que sur console ! ça tourne très bien et mon stick est reconnu .Je précise car sur Steam ça pleure pas mal déjà dessus sur des soucis de pad/strick non reconnu et de freeze/stuttering .

----------


## yodaxy

> Vous êtes manette ou stick?
> 
> Je suis aussi Bronze, j'essaierais de passer plus souvent sur Discord pour faire des petits matches


Manette Hori Fighting Commander Pro.

Elle est très très bien, mais j'ai l'impression qu'elle donne déjà des signes de faiblesse  ::(:

----------


## Seb Ryu 84

> Vous êtes manette ou stick?


Les deux mon commandant! Mais avec une légère préférence pour le pad (6 boutons par contre!).

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Moi j'aime bien ! Même si j'ai encore beaucoup de mal avec pour l'instant .
> 
> Sinon UMVC 3 est sortie sur Steam ! Je l'ai testé via un autre moyen  et c'est vraiment plus beau que sur console ! ça tourne très bien et mon stick est reconnu .Je précise car sur Steam ça pleure pas mal déjà dessus sur des soucis de pad/strick non reconnu et de freeze/stuttering .


Déjà, préchargé  :;):  Vivement ce soir!

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Manette Hori Fighting Commander Pro.
> 
> Elle est très très bien, mais j'ai l'impression qu'elle donne déjà des signes de faiblesse


Idem ! Mais également pour les signes de faiblesse (de temps en temps un bouton ne semble pas pris en compte... pour l'instant je met ça sur mes erreurs de timing. A voir avec le temps...)

----------


## Mr Thy

> Alors, Kolin c'est bien ou pas ? J'hésite à l'acheter ou à attendre que Capcom présente une Doll en perso.


J'ai battu le dictateur de Vorsh avec, de justesse.
Voilà ça dit tout  ::siffle::

----------


## Wahou

J'aurai dû mettre un smiley, l'ironie n'est pas passée.
C'était rapport au fait que la video dit : "Tu ne peux punir que le v-trigger, bonne chance pour whiff punish le reste !"

----------


## Zerger

La seule fois où j'ai maté un tournoi de MvC, j'ai failli faire une crise d'épilepsie  ::P:

----------


## Zaltman

Comme j'ai un peu de temps en ce moment, j'en ai profité pour upload mon ft5 de la topancoin contre Mjoln:

----------


## Mr Thy

> J'aurai dû mettre un smiley, l'ironie n'est pas passée.
> C'était rapport au fait que la video dit : "Tu ne peux punir que le v-trigger, bonne chance pour whiff punish le reste !"


J'avais capté, d'ou mon smiley aussi.
Question captage (captation) d'ironie faut que ça passe encore silver ici.

Mais bon, je vais aider pour le matchup: 90% du temps, quand je dis quelque chose de sérieux (ou que je me fous de la tronche de quelqu'un), on doit le prendre avec un GROS grain de sel.

Sinon c'est bien marrant la vidéo. Zangief, un truc tout con. Kolin, la majorité de sa movelist.

----------


## ababa

> Les deux mon commandant! Mais avec une légère préférence pour le pad (6 boutons par contre!).
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Déjà, préchargé  Vivement ce soir!
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> ...


Moi je trouve l'Hori FC4 trop fatiguant, la forme de la manette, la croix super rigide, honnêtement je jouais beaucoup mieux mais ça m'a tué
Sur PC, maintenant, le jeu reconnait tous les sticks arcades non?
Plus besoin d'avoir un stick 360?

----------


## yodaxy

> Moi je trouve l'Hori FC4 trop fatiguant, la forme de la manette, la croix super rigide, honnêtement je jouais beaucoup mieux mais ça m'a tué
> Sur PC, maintenant, le jeu reconnait tous les sticks arcades non?
> Plus besoin d'avoir un stick 360?


Oui tous les sticks fonctionnent il me semble. La Hori FC (pas la 4 attention, c'est pas la même) tue un peu les doigts pour les persos à charge. Mais pour les persos à quart de cercle elle est très bien.

----------


## von_yaourt

Elle ne tue pas particulièrement des les doigts non, mais elle a malheureusement une durée de vie très limitée. Si vous sentez des réactions bizarres en jouant ce n'est pas vous, c'est bien qu'elle rend l'âme.

----------


## Mjoln

> Comme j'ai un peu de temps en ce moment, j'en ai profité pour upload mon ft5 de la topancoin contre Mjoln:


J'ai tellement le sentiment d'être impuissant quand je revois le match. C'est horrible.

----------


## Kamikaze

Jai du gingembre frais a la maison si tu veux

----------


## Vorshakaar

Ca sent le vécu.  ::ninja::

----------


## Wahou

Zaltman commence à avoir une grosse garde et ça frustre toujours. Le secret du hit, varier les approches encore et toujours.
Sinon pour Kolin je la joue pas mal en ce moment. J'attends un peu avant de me prononcer mais si sa movelist est globalement pas safe, elle a de grosses compensations notamment son vskill sama sama et quelques normaux biens violents (cr. Mk/mp, cr. Lp, st. Hk et le fameux st. Mk kara cancelable !). 
L'avantage par rapport à Laura? Clairement, la chapka.

Edit: je viens de voir le match, j'ajouterai deux trois trucs pour Mjoln.
- en général : faut vraiment que tu bosses les okizemes pour entretenir la pression quand tu mets au sol l'adversaire, avec des persos comme Rog la mise au sol c'est quasi la victoire normalement. Sinon il faut vraiment que Tu limites les trucs pas safe en garde. Regarde la frame data et retiens les normaux et les speciaux qui sont pas safe en block et evite de rentrer les inputs si tu as pas ouvert la garde sur les premiers hits du combo. On rate tous de temps en temps mais dans le match tu finis TOUJOURS tes combos, que la garde y soit ou pas, ca incite clairement l'adversaire à pas frapper avant qu'un truc unsafe sorte pour avoir une punition sûre. Tu peux t'entrainer facilement en configurant le bot en garde aleatoire + un trois frame après la garde (cf tutos de Kami).
- contre gief : gief est plutot safe et tu as pas de boules donc dur à zoner parce qu'en footsies tu risques de ramasser des vskill+spd à gogo. Il y a pas de trucs infaillibles mais il faut poker de manière irrégulière pour casser les avant mk et autres dashs et essayer de whiff punish les lariats/vskill qui avancent/st.hp. Egalement ne pas se refuser un dash choppe de temps en temps si l'adversaire veut tout parer au vskill ou abuse du st.hp. Poker low à l'occasion pour dissuader trop de st. Hk. Et, très important, repérer les setups de spd pour sauter ou backdasher. Typiquement Zalt il fait souvent saut mk/hk, cr.mk, spd. Il faut sauter ou bd après le cr.mk. Pas tout le temps parce que sinon il va punir en tapant, mais de temps en temps pour faire peur et s'offrir à l'occaz un gros punish. D'une manière générale les choppes sont jamais combos donc si au milieu d'un combo tu pressens une carotte de spd ou choppe de l'ours, saute. Ca l'obligera à varier avec des air spd et donc à prendre des risques (punissables).

----------


## Mr Thy

> J'ai tellement le sentiment d'être impuissant quand je revois le match. C'est horrible.


Si tu veux un exemple comment approcher le match Bison -Zaltman, regarde les match de notre dernier lounge. Je m'entrainais pour mes footsies et ça marchait assez bien.

----------


## yodaxy

> J'ai tellement le sentiment d'être impuissant quand je revois le match. C'est horrible.


La vraie impuissance c'est ça :



Désolé, je m'entraîne à faire des gifs et j'ai pas pu résister  ::ninja::

----------


## Rom1

Très sympa la phase d'aggression avec le reset choppe qui va bien et la super en finish, GG !

----------


## Zaltman

> La vraie impuissance c'est ça :
> 
> http://gifyu.com/images/laura_yodaxy.gif
> 
> Désolé, je m'entraîne à faire des gifs et j'ai pas pu résister


Hum...T'es dispo ce soir pour notre ft?

----------


## Mr Thy

Sur un forum Brésilien



A prendre avec un gros grain de sel, aucune source spécifique.

Pour ceux qui ne le sauraient pas
Byron est le supérieur de Guile, qu'on voit dans le story mode (avec le beret bleu)
Abigail, avant dernier boss de Final Fight
Satsuki, la doll avec les épées.
Kaijin no Soki, perso de Onimusha, déjà apparu dans Capcom vs Tatsunoko.

Peut-être rien à voir, mais j'ai eu une impression bizarre en jouant le prestory mode de Kolin. Quand on voit Byron (le supérieur de Guile) en arrière plan dans le dessin après que Kolin ait battu l'Américain, je me disais "tiens, cette silhouette me fait penser à celle du 3ème perso DLC de la saison 2". Etrangement, les jours àprès il y a eu quelques vidéos sur Youtube de mecs qui "prédisaient" que Byron serait le 3ème perso.

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Tiens Mjoln je t'en avais pas parlé, il y a peu, des nouveaux persos  :Cigare:

----------


## yodaxy

> Très sympa la phase d'aggression avec le reset choppe qui va bien et la super en finish, GG !


Merci, c'était un peu de la chance quand même  ::P:  Et puis Mjoln a gagné au final.



> Hum...T'es dispo ce soir pour notre ft?


Yep je devrais être là !

----------


## Wahou

D'après Verdier faut ajouter à cela le maître de Rashid (me souviens plus de son blaze). Voilà voilà.
Sinon jolie la phase Yodaxy, gg. C'est vraiment fort Laura...mais rien d'insurmontable pour qui est animé d'une sagesse vénérable (et d'un art du pif consommé).  ::ninja::

----------


## Mr Thy

Mouais, j'ai du mal contre elle avec Bison pour être honnête.

----------


## Mjoln

Je vais être obligé de mettre en ligne une compil de KO made in Mjoln pour contre balancer tout ça bande de salows  ::ninja::

----------


## Mr Thy

:Popcorn:

----------


## Zaltman

Je gagne contre Yodaxy 5-1 à l'instant  :Cigare: 

GG

----------


## Rom1

Bon c'est marrant UMvC3. C'est perturbant le layout, mais les 40 hits sortent facilement. Pas sur que je taffe le jeu à fond mais je vais suivre de loin quand même.

----------


## yodaxy

> Je gagne contre Yodaxy 5-1 à l'instant 
> 
> GG


GG à toi aussi. Les rounds qui duraient des plombes  ::XD::  Je me suis réveillé trop tard et du coup la deuxième partie c'était un peu mieux (après le FT5  :Emo:  ).

Et du coup j'ai fait tous mes matches de la Topangcoin  ::lol::

----------


## Zaltman

::lol::

----------


## Wahou

C'est quoi comme style UMvC3? Je suis assez tenté j'aime bien les cross overs et le jeu a l'air fun. C'est quoi les mecaniques? Que vaut le portage? Vous pensez quoi du jeu pour ceux qui l'on pratiqué ?

----------


## Supergounou

> https://media.eventhubs.com/images/2...diculous04.jpg


 :^_^:

----------


## Mjoln

> C'est quoi comme style UMvC3? Je suis assez tenté j'aime bien les cross overs et le jeu a l'air fun. C'est quoi les mecaniques? Que vaut le portage? Vous pensez quoi du jeu pour ceux qui l'on pratiqué ?


Personnellement pour ma part : 
+ : Le cast pléthorique, les supers spectaculaires, plutôt facile à prendre en main, les mécaniques de come back, le ping pong avec les trois persos, Thor ! 
- : La DA est assez spéciale, je suis pas fan fan, l'action est illisible, les combos 90 hits interminables, les juggles 90 hits dans le coin interminables.

Le netcode, je sais pas sur Steam. Sur PS3 c'était correct.

Edit : Ah, et en plus y a pas Honda.

----------


## Zaltman

> C'est quoi comme style UMvC3? Je suis assez tenté j'aime bien les cross overs et le jeu a l'air fun. C'est quoi les mecaniques? Que vaut le portage? Vous pensez quoi du jeu pour ceux qui l'on pratiqué ?


C'est surtout des combos et une commu très créative:

----------


## SquiZz

Des informations sur la maintenance et le patch ?

----------


## ababa

Y a d'autres jeux de baston autre que Guilty/Street/Tekken, notamment sur PC?
J'ai un jeu en tête, une sorte de free to play et un gameplay ultra simpliste, plus le nom en tête malheureusement

----------


## Mjoln

Ah et pour en finir sur MVC3, ce que je n'aime pas non plus c'est quand on voit plus l'adversaire au sol quand on est en l'air, ou l'inverse. 

Un exemple de match à haut niveau, je trouve qu'on est quasi dans le shoot'em up :

----------


## yodaxy

C'est juste horrible ces matches  ::O: 

C'est clairement pas pour moi ce genre de jeu.

----------


## Rom1

Dur à lire si on a jamais tater la bete. J'avais testouillé les autres en émulateur et un peu joué à Skullgirls et Tatsunoko vs Capcom, et c'est vrai que ça va vite et c'est quand même bien confus. Mais avec des néophytes du genre c'est génial parce qu'en mashant les boutons ça fait plein de combos

----------


## Zerger

> Y a d'autres jeux de baston autre que Guilty/Street/Tekken, notamment sur PC?
> J'ai un jeu en tête, une sorte de free to play et un gameplay ultra simpliste, plus le nom en tête malheureusement


Thunder qqchose je crois

Sinon y'aura ptete KoF14...un jour...  :Emo:

----------


## canope

Est ce que la version steam est crossplateforme pour umvc3?

----------


## Zerger

UMVC c'est ce qui m'avait donné envie de relancer des jeux de baston depuis la vieille époque de Mugen.
Mais très vite, avec ma copine, on a switché sur d'autre jeux de baston  ::ninja::

----------


## Seb Ryu 84

Non, pas de cross-play  ::'(: 

Sinon côté pad/stick après test, le jeu reconnait: pad x360, pad x1, hori fightpad (mode pc), qanba q4raf (mode PC/X360).

Par contre il ne reconnait pas: fightpad madcatz x360, hori fightpad (mode p3 ou ps4), Q4RAF (mode PS3).

Concernant le jeu lui-même, je le kiffe énormément mais pas du tout avec une approche sérieuse (taf des combos, ...). Je préfère le prendre en mode "soirée pizza" (IRL) ou personne ne le connait vraiment et on le joue avec uniquement les chain combo de base (L, M, H, launcher, L, M, H puis switch de perso et on recommence  ::P: )

C'est aussi un bon kif avec avoir maté un film de Marvel  :B): 

Note: Mes filles l'adorent avec le stick et en faisant n'importe quoi  :;):

----------


## Nightou

Parrait que le netcode est du niveau d'injustice / mk 9 voir mx X sans le XL (vu qu'apres la maj XL c'est devenu top)

mais bon jsais pas qui croire entre ceux qui disent que c'est top et ceux qui disent qu'il est nickel

fin de toute façon si c'est un jeu ou faut spamm les boutons pour sortir des combos, j'ai toujours killer instinct (très bon au passage et je troll un peu jle trouve quand meme très technique)

bisous

----------


## Rom1

> Thunder qqchose je crois
> 
> Sinon y'aura ptete KoF14...un jour...


Rising Thunder ça été annulé. C'était...prometteur on va dire :D

----------


## Mr Thy

> Y a d'autres jeux de baston autre que Guilty/Street/Tekken, notamment sur PC?
> J'ai un jeu en tête, une sorte de free to play et un gameplay ultra simpliste, plus le nom en tête malheureusement


Rising Thunder de Radiant Entertainment (boîte crée par Seth Killian), mais le développement c'est arrèté une fois que Radiant a été racheté par Riot Games (voui, ceux de LoL).

----------


## Zerger

Mais c'est tout récent alors ce rachat ?
Dommage, j'étais curieux de voir ce VS figthing for casu

----------


## Zaltman

Vidéo de mon ft5 vs Yodaxy:




Au visionnage, c'est clair que Yodaxy n'est pas assez venu m'embrouiller en meaty, Ce MU est dur pour Laura mais en alternant bon camping et mise au sols suivis d’agressions il y a vraiment des trucs à faire.

----------


## Mr Thy

> Mais c'est tout récent alors ce rachat ?
> Dommage, j'étais curieux de voir ce VS figthing for casu


Ben, comme par hasard ça fait juste un an. 8 mars 2016.

----------


## Kamikaze

C'était sympa mais pas dingue Rising Thunder, j'ai bien dosé le jeu. Y'a vraiment trop peu de coups normaux et spéciaux, le jeu perdait rien à donner plus d'options quitte à rajouter quelques boutons. Les spéciaux se sortent avec des boutons mais y'a quand même un chouilla d'exé dans les combos à base de cancel et savoir quand utiliser le burst (deux modes, soit le mode combo cancel, soit le mode burst/défense)

----------


## Mr Thy

Quelques perles quand même.

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Les hitbox chelou quand même !

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

> Vidéo de mon ft5 vs Yodaxy:


Très intéressant à regarder.  :;):  En revanche, si je peux me permettre, la compression de la vidéo est un peu rude.  :Cryb:  :OO:

----------


## Zaltman

> Très intéressant à regarder.  En revanche, si je peux me permettre, la compression de la vidéo est un peu rude.


Très content si ça t'a été utile  ::): 

Pour la compression, c'est un compromis du fait que j'upload en adsl, je compresse fortement après montage en 720p 50fps pour garder de la fluidité tout en visant une petite heure de temps d'upload.

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

> Très content si ça t'a été utile 
> 
> Pour la compression, c'est un compromis du fait que j'upload en adsl, je compresse fortement après montage en 720p 50fps pour garder de la fluidité tout en visant une petite heure de temps d'upload.


Ah ouais, c'est sûr. C'est vrai que quand je poste 1 heure et demie de PES il me faut parfois 10 heures ! Je le laisse charger pendant la nuit !  ::P:

----------


## Hem

2pac chez Millenium  ::): 
Le mec gagne presque jamais mais j'étais quand même attristé de ne pas le voir terminer la saison 2016.

----------


## Rom1

Bon j'ai gagné 2 places pour la Coupe de France de SF5 (merci au canard qui a proposé le concours ici d'ailleurs !). 

Je compte y aller, je serai quasi sur place samedi. Je peux en faire profiter quelqu'un vu que dans mon entourage, la baston/l'Esport ça intéresse pas grand monde... Who's in?

----------


## Supergounou

Moi  ::ninja::

----------


## Rom1

Mais toi jt'ai dit c'est quand tu veux §!!!

----------


## Supergounou

Sincèrement, on s'y serait pris un peu à l'avance, y aurait eu moyen, d'autant qu'il me reste quelques billets de TGV gratos. Mais là, c'est après demain, pas eu le temps de m'organiser, ça va être compliqué.

Écoute, j'y réfléchis/me renseigne demain dans la journée, et je te redis demain soir. Mais si jamais tu trouves quelqu'un d'autre d'ici là, SURTOUT qu'il n'hésite pas, parce que pour moi j'y crois pas trop.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Ok laisse tomber, pas de train qui arrive avant 18h45 gare de Lyon, parce que je bosse le matin.

Le travail, c'est la misère  :tired:

----------


## Rom1

Gounou  :Emo:

----------


## yodaxy

Le mod Zero Suit Samus, pour Cammy :



 ::wub::  En plus le type a fait en sorte que toutes les couleurs soient réussies, chapeau.

http://khaledantar666.deviantart.com...N-EX-668036772

Pour l'instant c'est une exclue pour ceux qui sont inscrits à son Patreon.

----------


## Rom1

Aucun Parisien/Francilien pour une bromance samedi avec moi? On se tatera le stick en douceur, puis on combotera gentiment pour finir par un CA bien senti  :Bave:

----------


## SquiZz

Désolé j'ai déjà un samedi tout rempli. 
D'ailleurs à l'occasion je reste chaud pour se retrouver dans une salle pour doser (dommage que arcade street ait fermé et que sf5 ne soit pas en arcade).
Et boire un coup ensuite.

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Le mieux c'est de boire un coup avant et après  :Beer:

----------


## Mr Thy

Et pendant?

----------


## Yoggsothoth

De l'eau Monsieur  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Hige

Messieurs, ce week-end c'est le Final Round, premier tournoi officiel de la S2  ::o: 

Les poules débutent aujourd'hui à minuit sur le Twitch de Capcom Fighters et demain à 16h, top 64 à 20h et top 8 dimanche à 1h.

Quant à " y a qui qu'est là " : Tokido, NuckleDu, PR Rog, Momochi, Fuudo, ItaZan, Kazunoko, Daigo, Xian, Phenom, Oil King, Problem X et j'en passe.

----------


## Kamikaze

Oh putain, sacrée affiche. Toujours aucune news concernant la résolution des probs techniques?

----------


## Mr Thy

Deja, qu'est-ce qui a changé avec le serveur depuis la maintenance du 7 mars?

Et pour Wahou, si tout va bien je pourrai afficher un scoreboard leché pour le stream de la finale topangcoin. En train de tester et ça a l'air prometteur. Faudrait juste encore un chti logo pour finir en beauté.

----------


## Rom1

Vraiment, vraiment personne alors pour samedi? C'est gratis  :Emo:

----------


## Supergounou

> Vraiment, vraiment personne alors pour samedi? C'est gratis


Wâ les parigots, et ça se dit doseurs du jeu!

----------


## Rom1

Maiwai ! Jvais être obligé d'y aller seul et de supporter Mr Quaraté... Bordayl  :Emo:

----------


## Hige

Ça commence § Avec NuckleDu § https://www.twitch.tv/capcomfighters

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Tokido je compte sur toi ! comme chaque année, je sais ....

----------


## Mr Thy

:Emo:  Et je donne des conseils en plus. Snif.

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Momochi qui transpire ! contre un très bon Boxeur  .

Edit : Cette défense de momo ! Il aurait pu mourir 10 fois si son adversaire avait pas raté des links.

----------


## Mr Thy

Ca fait déjà la pub pour les patates maintenant...

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Haha wé, j'adore ça perso  :^_^:

----------


## von_yaourt

> Momochi qui transpire ! contre un très bon Boxeur  .
> 
> Edit : Cette défense de momo ! Il aurait pu mourir 10 fois si son adversaire avait pas raté des links.


Il a eu tellement chaud le Momo.  ::o: 

Sinon NuckleDu se prend 5 choppes d'affilée par Zangief. SFV.

----------


## Mr Thy

Roh, ce pixel.

Edit - Roh, ces 5 pixels

----------


## von_yaourt

Putain mais Zangief, c'est tellement ridicule comme perso. Plus je le vois et plus je me demande comment il peut avoir des outils pareils.  :^_^:

----------


## Yoggsothoth

L'arrogant 'Du a chaud au slip aussi !

----------


## Vorshakaar

Dans tout cette ferveur, découverte ce soir avec Thy que Kolin peut intercepter les hados qui lui viennent dessus avec le dragon/glace (comme la charge du fuhajin de Juri).

Voilà voilà  ::ninja::  .

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Les réflexes de Momochi ! Ok il est aware now .

Edit : Mais PrRog est là ! et Itabashi  ::wub::

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Mais qui est cette demoiselle en rose !?



 ::o: 



Spoiler Alert! 






*Hige* c'est le cosplay de ?

----------


## von_yaourt

C'est marrant, à chaque fois que je vois des cosplayers comme ça lors des tournois, je m'imagine qu'ils sont les "prags" dans Oz, des mecs qu'on a forcé à se déguiser en femme. 



Et ça me perturbe beaucoup.  ::P:

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Mais oui ! 'tain je vais pas arrêter de voir la même chose du coup  ::(:

----------


## von_yaourt

Wah, j'ai les brackets sur le site, y a un nombre de joueurs impressionnant. https://smash.gg/tournament/final-ro...brackets/59110

Dommage, je ne vais pas pouvoir rester jusqu'à la poule de Dogura, j'aurais aimé voir ce que son Urien fait contre FChamp.

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Dogura n'est plus sur Dictateur !? Moi c'est Nemo que j'aurais aimé voir .

----------


## von_yaourt

> Dogura n'est plus sur Dictateur !? Moi c'est Nemo que j'aurais aimé voir .


Non, en tout cas pas sur le dernier tournoi que j'ai vu de lui (top 8 Frosty Faustings, celui de la finale NuckleDu/ChrisG avec le combo taunt d'Urien, fin janvier). 

Je ne crois pas que Nemo ait fait le voyage. Il n'est pas parmi les inscrits, j'ai l'impression. Peut-être parce qu'Itazan est venu, lui.  ::P:

----------


## Yoggsothoth

HAHA, j'avoue je comprends Nemo #Topangwak

----------


## Hige

> Mais qui est cette demoiselle en rose !?
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/2b2...2fd53f056a.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> ...


Remilia Scarlet, un des boss du bullet hell Touhou ( précisément d'Embodiment of Scarlet Devil, premier Touhou sur Windows XP et 6ème de la série éponyme )  :;):

----------


## SquiZz

> Maiwai ! Jvais être obligé d'y aller seul et de supporter Mr Quaraté... Bordayl


Je viens de regarder le programme, je vais voir si j'arrive à me dégager pour les phases finales en fin de journée.

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

> Wâ les parigots, et ça se dit doseurs du jeu!


Purée, c'est pas à Carcassonne que j'aurais le loisir de voir ce genre de manifestation.  :tired:

----------


## Le Dahu

> Putain mais Zangief, c'est tellement ridicule comme perso. Plus je le vois et plus je me demande comment il peut avoir des outils pareils.


Pourtant à part son bnb qui marche enfin et le lariat qui sers enfin à quelque chose il a pas tant d'arme que ça par apport a saison 1. C'est surtout que les zangiefs utilises bien mieux le aire 360 en saison 2 qui le rend meilleurs

----------


## Zaltman

> Putain mais Zangief, c'est tellement ridicule comme perso. Plus je le vois et plus je me demande comment il peut avoir des outils pareils.


Ne me force pas à dépoussiérer mon I.Tager.

----------


## von_yaourt

> Ne me force pas à dépoussiérer mon I.Tager.


Quand tu veux.  ::P: 

Si Tager avait le dixième des possibilités de Zangief SFV (comparativement aux mécaniques et aux déplacements du jeu), je jouerais beaucoup moins à Blazblue !

----------


## Minouche

lut! 

je suis dispo pour la topangcoin. Squizz et Le Chameaufou sont demandés à l'accueil ::ninja:: 

Steam : Minouche
SFV : Elios74

----------


## Ouro

Go Team Nancy !  ::wub::   :Emo:

----------


## Rom1

> Je viens de regarder le programme, je vais voir si j'arrive à me dégager pour les phases finales en fin de journée.


Ouais dis moi ça serait cool.

----------


## Hige

Je note que Nancy est gratuit face à Mika  ::ninja::

----------


## Ouro

> Je note que Nancy est gratuit face à Mika


Chut, laisse moi pleurer  :Emo:

----------


## Hige

La suite des poules va commencer, viendez dans le chat avec Vorsh et moi  ::o:

----------


## Mr Thy

Présent.

----------


## Ouro

::wub::

----------


## Mr Thy

Kami qui joue Necalli maintenant... On aura tout vu.

----------


## Vorshakaar

Hop, résultat du jour, j'ai perdu 5-2 contre gounou.

Voila voilà  ::happy2::  .

----------


## von_yaourt

Le Urien de Schneizel était super solide en neutral, mais je me suis plusieurs fois demandé pourquoi il empruntait certaines routes sur ses combos, voire pourquoi il utilisait un EX pour tuer quand y en a pas besoin. Faut que j'arrête de regarder Nemo.  ::P:

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Xian sur Ibuki !?

----------


## von_yaourt

> Xian sur Ibuki !?


Ça a repris le Final Round ?

----------


## Yoggsothoth

oui depuis 16h

----------


## von_yaourt

> oui depuis 16h


Mince, j'étais resté sur 18h, mais c'est la finale de Blazblue. On a vu Dogura ?

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Non, ou je l'ai raté à la pause pipi .

Smug qui c'est fait savate !

----------


## SquiZz

Rom1, je devrais pouvoir passer. 
Fais moi signe.

----------


## Ouro

CCL qui joue la tier list  :tired:

----------


## Hige

J'suis passé vite fait sur la Coupe de France, depuis quand il est français de Courbevoie CCL ?  :tired: 

Depuis quand Valmaster rejoue au jeu, il dosait pas Overwatch ce sac ?  :tired:

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Bah il y a de l'argent à la clef .

----------


## Supergounou

Qui pour se frapper ce soir?  ::):

----------


## Kamikaze

Chaud

----------


## Rom1

Cuongster sac en finale...   :tired:

----------


## Ouro

Pas de Mordesai en finale plz ...   :tired:

----------


## Rom1

Ahah Mordesai il connaissait pas le match up Laura en quart.

----------


## Ouro

Je me souviens de ses messages d'insultes sur Street 4  :Bave:

----------


## von_yaourt

Vous inquiétez pas, contre Courbevoie, y a peu de chances.  ::P: 

Sinon Dogura est en losers sur sfr après avoir perdu contre FChamp, mais comme il a gagné Blazblue et qu'il peut toujours le faire sur Guilty, ça reste un bon week-end.

----------


## SquiZz

Bien sympa en tout cas cette coupe de France en live. 
Merci à Rom1 pour la place. 

Ça donne envie de se croiser en vrai pour LA BAGARRE !

----------


## Erkin_

Le stress des joueurs est sacrément palpable sur cette coupe de france.

----------


## Ouro

Le Toups qui throw la game  :Emo:

----------


## Supergounou

Y'a de la VOD?

----------


## Hige

Pouah le match ItaZan/Fuudo, du caviar  :Bave: 

Footsies/réactions/whiff punish/reads, n'en jetez plus

----------


## von_yaourt

J'ai vu Fuudo whiff punish trois jabs d'Itazan de suite, je me demande à quel point ils se connaissent par coeur pour que ce genre de choses arrive.  :^_^:

----------


## Ouro

Xian qui laisse tomber Fang pour jouer Ibuki, j'avais raté ça !  ::O:

----------


## Kamikaze

Putain j'ai loupé tous les tournois ce week end, faudra que je choppe les VOD, y'avait quoi de bien? Final Round et Coupe FR c'est tout?

https://clips.twitch.tv/ManlyBumblingFungusTakeNRG

https://clips.twitch.tv/DifficultLazyKaleGOWSkull

- - - Mise à jour - - -

----------


## Rom1

> Bien sympa en tout cas cette coupe de France en live. 
> Merci à Rom1 pour la place. 
> 
> Ça donne envie de se croiser en vrai pour LA BAGARRE !


De rien, plaisir partagé  :;):  Toujours cool de croiser un canard fighter ! Le setup était sympa avec les bornes en versus, les consoles plantaient souvent (problème de MAJ Sony apparemment...). Y avait pas mal de monde, et des bornes pour doser mais on a fait le choix d'aller dans la grande salle pour le spectacle.
On a pu voir les quarts et les demis finales en entier. Un peu tard pour la finale pour nous, j'ai rattrapé en VOD, pas mal de loupés quand même et bordel ça anti air pas §§§! Et puis Genius quoi... ça se sent qu'il est pas de l'école SF, il piffe comme un sale et est dans la bonne équipe, parce que v'la le niveau...

Par contre, retour à la voiture, je mets le ticket et pour 4h de parking : 13€ !§§!  :Boom: 




> Y'a de la VOD?


https://www.twitch.tv/videos/127937210  :;):

----------


## Supergounou

Thx  :;):

----------


## Le Dahu

Wow Itazan est tellement incroyable avec son zangief, il fait toujours autant plaisir à voir. Dans les matches de la coupe de France certain en vaut le détours?

----------


## Hige

> Mago and Fuudo say Ibuki is the best character in Street Fighter 5


 ::o:

----------


## Vorshakaar

> Mago and Fuudo say Ibuki is the best character in Street Fighter 5


Buki  :Mellow2:  .

----------


## von_yaourt

Ah les cons, ils annoncent la finale à 2 heures du matin et le live à partir de 1h30, j'arrive à 1h25 et j'ai déjà raté Xian qui bat NuckleDu.  ::sad:: 

Mais mon intuition d'hier était bonne, Fuudo et Xian sont vraiment au dessus. 




> Wow Itazan est tellement incroyable avec son zangief, il fait toujours autant plaisir à voir. Dans les matches de la coupe de France certain en vaut le détours?


Le Alioune - Luffy lors de la finale était cool. Sinon la demi-finale Paris/Lyon était pas mal.

----------


## Kamikaze

Rho mais le niveau, ces matchs. On atteint enfin un début de maturité sur le jeu là!

----------


## Kamikaze

Tain mais les mecs avec le Ibuki best char in the game.

Ah bon c'était pas Urien? Ah mais c'était pas Guile? Ah mais c'était pas Zangief? Ah mais c'était pas Balrog? Ah mais c'était pas Laura? Ah mais c'était pas Cammy?

Peut-être que le jeu est plutôt bien équilibré, peut-être

----------


## Hige

Tokisac

----------


## Kamikaze

Haha Guile c'est vraiment sa bête noire. Il s'est fait détruire

----------


## Hige

> Tain mais les mecs avec le Ibuki best char in the game.
> 
> Ah bon c'était pas Urien? Ah mais c'était pas Guile? Ah mais c'était pas Zangief? Ah mais c'était pas Balrog? Ah mais c'était pas Laura? Ah mais c'était pas Cammy?
> 
> Peut-être que le jeu est plutôt bien équilibré, peut-être


J'ai quand même plus confiance dans l'avis de Fuudo/Mago/Xian/Tokido/Momochi/Nemo  ::ninja::

----------


## von_yaourt

Le bourrage de v-trigger qui empêche le setplay ça fonctionne aussi bien pour Luffy que pour Fuudo, visiblement.  ::P:

----------


## Ouro

Xian  ::wub::

----------


## Kamikaze

> J'ai quand même plus confiance dans l'avis de Fuudo/Mago/Xian/Tokido/Momochi/Nemo


Ils avaient annoncé Gief top tier à la base. Enfin personne avait parlé d'Ibuki top tier avant que Xian se ramène comme par hasard

----------


## Hige

Le whiff punish de Fuudo au mp CA c'était  :Bave:

----------


## von_yaourt

Oui, go Xian ! Le dernier gars avec un perso pas chiant !  ::lol:: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Ils avaient annoncé Gief top tier à la base. Enfin personne avait parlé d'Ibuki top tier avant que Xian se ramène comme par hasard


Ça fait plusieurs semaines que je lis/entends cet avis sur Ibuki. 

Mais je suis d'accord pour dire qu'il y a un gros pool de persos tous à peu près aussi forts... Après Guile.

----------


## Hige

Et Urien  :tired: 

En tout cas, dès que Xian change son perso moisi pour un autre un peu mieux, ça va en finale.

----------


## von_yaourt

Voilà, j'ai prédit avec exactitude les finales de Blazblue, Guilty et Street 5. Si Xian gagne je fais un triplé sur les vainqueurs aussi.  ::P:

----------


## Hige

> Et Urien 
> 
> En tout cas, dès que Xian change son perso moisi pour un autre un peu mieux, ça va en finale.


Pardon, ça gagne  ::o:

----------


## Kamikaze

C'était très bon, Fuudo monstrueux et Xian qui sort la grosse tech avec Ibuki en plus d'un jeu bien solide

----------


## Rom1

> Wow Itazan est tellement incroyable avec son zangief, il fait toujours autant plaisir à voir. Dans les matches de la coupe de France certain en vaut le détours?


Mordesai :3

----------


## Kamikaze

'Tain si les Xbox 360 conservent les messages j'ai de sacrés dossiers sur mordesai, on va espérer qu'il est devenu moins con

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Faut que je la dépoussière et que je fasse du chantage haha

----------


## Rom1

Son match contre la Karin de Evans est un pur régal salé... Un must see.

----------


## von_yaourt

Bon les canards du groupe B qu'il me reste à affronter (Kami, Rom1, Squizz et Chameau), vous pouvez me poker pour qu'on joue notre match cette semaine, hormis pendant la maintenance de demain soir bien sûr.

J'ai piqué un reset corner et un combo c.LP to CA à LilJoe, j'arrive enfin à faire des meatys corrects et j'ai même ajouté un combo taunt à ma panoplie pour le fun. Affrontez-moi avant que mon Urien ne soit nerfé, s'il vous plaît.  ::ninja:: 

Edit : chameau je ne sais plus si je t'ai dans ma liste de contacts Steam ou pas, je crois que oui, mais si ce n'est pas le cas : [CPC]von_yaourt

----------


## Rom1

Ça roule ! J'essaye de te choper entre 2 matchs de BloodBowl.

----------


## von_yaourt

Je n'en ai pas beaucoup à faire en ce moment, donc n'hésite pas ! 

J'annonce, j'ai pris 5-0 par le Birdie de Kami, comme prévu. Mais en vrai ça aurait dû être 5-1, l'interpréteur m'a pris un headbutt HP au lieu d'une boule qui faisait combo et tuait sur une magnifique ouverture de c.MK confirmé en aegis cancel.  :Cell: 

Je me suis vengé en lui mettant le combo taunt au match suivant. 

Et après LeDahu m'a mis des SPD pendant une heure.  ::P:

----------


## Kamikaze

Ouais désolé j'ai du filer et ce putain de steam m'a pété au nez pendant qu'on était dans la room

----------


## von_yaourt

J'ai vu. C'est pas grave, ça m'a permis de jouer contre lui vu que tu ne laissais jamais ta place, salaud.  ::ninja::

----------


## Kamikaze

Mais sinon bravo Yaourt sérieusement, t'as encore du mal avec les déplacements ça se voit (trop envie d'instant air dash on dirait haha, marche pas assez) mais ça commence à jouer sérieux, quand j'ai pris mon Ken ça rigolait moins vu qu'effectivement tu connaissais et réagissait en conséquence

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Et Dahu toujours aussi costauf, il met v skill en réaction dans tous les HK de Rashid, ça rend ouf. Bons réflexes

----------


## von_yaourt

Clairement, ce qu'il me manque c'est clairement la connaissance des match-ups, et oui, j'ai du mal avec la gestion des distances, c'est de loin le jeu le plus rigide auquel je joue de côté là, mais j'y joue justement pour ça. Mais je commence à comprendre Urien, ses frame traps, ses pokes et ses combos même s'il y a encore une tonne de déchets. 

Reviens quand j'aurai doublé mon temps de jeu avec Urien (donc dans 50/60 heures), peut-être que j'arriverai à esquiver tes choppes spé, cette fois.  :^_^:

----------


## Hige

Si Satsuki est vraiment un des persos de la s2, je viens de me souvenir qu'on a déjà un aperçu d'elle dans le jeu à 1:22  ::o: 




Ce counter hit des enfers  ::o:

----------


## Mr Thy

> Clairement, ce qu'il me manque c'est clairement la connaissance des match-ups, et oui, j'ai du mal avec la gestion des distances, c'est de loin le jeu le plus rigide auquel je joue de côté là, mais j'y joue justement pour ça. Mais je commence à comprendre Urien, ses frame traps, ses pokes et ses combos même s'il y a encore une tonne de déchets. 
> 
> Reviens quand j'aurai doublé mon temps de jeu avec Urien (donc dans 50/60 heures), peut-être que j'arriverai à esquiver tes choppes spé, cette fois.


Si t'as besoin d'un Bison, fais moi signe a l'occaz'.

----------


## von_yaourt

J'aimerais d'autant plus que j'ai franchement envie de me mettre à Bison ! Faut que j'améliore mes capacités à maintenir les charges, ça aidera à faire les combos optimisés avec Urien.

----------


## Mr Thy

Tention, chui un Belge bronze, dans la peau d'un Gold  ::ninja:: 

Sinon, Nemo a donné sa stratégie anti Ibuki suite à la déferlante Xian. Je traduis librement:




> Être trop au sol donne plus de chances de se bouffer des Kunaï EX et de se faire mixup. Il faut impérativement réduire le nombre de kunaï qu'elle a au début du match, au risque de se trouver dans une situation dangereuse dès qu'elle obtient son activation V-trigger. Au contraire, si elle ne possède plus beaucoup de kunaï, il devient plus facile de gérer les mixups bombe, et c'est plus difficile pour Ibuki d'activer les bombes.
> Donc, saut neutre pour rendre difficile à balancer des kunaï ex est une stratégie de contre simple.
> Si on tombe dans l'habitude de zoner Ibuki et d'utiliser ses meilleurs normaux, Ibuki vous flinguera facilement avec son V-Skill, en lui donnant de la gauge V-Trigger gratos. Xian avait très bien préparé contre les persos des ses adversaires, j'ai senti qu'il y avait un gouffre stratégique comparé aux autres.
> 
> Pas certain si c'ést parce que je jouais Vega pendant la S1, même si je trouve qu'il y a une bonne balance pour la S2, mais avec les buffs des persos faibles et les persos forts qui ont pris des nerfs, la variation nécessaire pour s'adapter est devenu énorme. Je pense que ça peut être une raison pourquoi les persos qui ont reçu des gros buffs ont l'air si fort dans la S2


Vous allez me dire, facile à dire sac, t'étais pas là. Mais bon...

Source originale: https://twitter.com/GOOD_NEMO/status/841217739041591297
Traductions toute aussi originale : https://twitter.com/fubarduck/status/841228309170180096

----------


## Mjoln

Facile à dire, sac, t'étais pas là...

----------


## Mr Thy

Ce fut rapide  ::):

----------


## Rom1

> Facile à dire, sac, t'étais pas là...


Mais bon...

----------


## Mr Thy

Un sac qui a gagné la Topanga quand même. Ca vaut du sac en skaï, minimum.

----------


## Mjoln

Moi je trouve que l'Ibuki de Marn est aussi particulièrement chanmé, voire même plus chanmé que celle de Xian.

----------


## Mr Thy

Le problème de Marn je trouve, c'est qu'il a des setups monstrueux, mais il veut parfois trop les mettre. Du coup, on voit la préparation du fameux setup arriver des kilomètres, et il oublie de jouer le jeu. C'est son troll intérieur qui veut ça je crois.

----------


## SquiZz

> Bon les canards du groupe B qu'il me reste à affronter (Kami, Rom1, Squizz et Chameau), vous pouvez me poker pour qu'on joue notre match cette semaine, hormis pendant la maintenance de demain soir bien sûr.[CPC]von_yaourt


Dispo ce soir pour me faire bourrer!

----------


## Rom1

Je devrai en être aussi !

----------


## SquiZz

Défaite face à la Yaourtiere (Urien) 5-2 SquiZz (Laura), matchs sympa et assez serrés mais je ne prends trop d'overhead et je me fais avoir 3 fois en gratte par sa super.

----------


## Vorshakaar

Je m'éclate de plus en plus avec Kolin en ce moment, c'est vraiment marrant de ce concentrer sur le jeu de l'adversaire pour prévoir les contres  :Bave: . Et les combos commencent à bien rentrer en match.

Je vais rester sur un couple Ibuki/Kolin cette saison  ::lol::

----------


## von_yaourt

> Défaite face à la Yaourtiere (Urien) 5-2 SquiZz (Laura), matchs sympa et assez serrés mais je ne prends trop d'overhead et je me fais avoir 3 fois en gratte par sa super.


Et du coup je prends 5-2 dans ma face par la Laura de Rom1. Je rate mes charges pour les combos qui tuent.  :Emo:

----------


## Le Dahu

Tu est toujours autant fort kami, ça fait plasire. 

Von_yaourt se débrouille bien et il ma même appris que Zangief était le god tier absolue du jeux  ::lol::

----------


## von_yaourt

Non, je t'ai dit que c'était Guile, fieffé menteur.  ::P:

----------


## Rom1

> Et du coup je prends 5-2 dans ma face par la Laura de Rom1. Je rate mes charges pour les combos qui tuent.


Après avoir fait un peu d'échauffement contre le Nash de Minouche, qui peut être très efficace en zoning quand il veut, j'ai effectivement fait mes devoirs pour la Topangcoin et pu affronter l'Urien de Mr Yogourt. Je me suis pas remis du combo 50% de barre sur l'ouverture de round après un crush counter  ::O: 

Beaucoup de respect pour von_yaourt qui a un très bon niveau pour un mec qui a si peu d'heures de jeu. Et dire que si j'essayais de faire ça sur un Air Dasher y aurai 10-0 100% du temps... 

Et après je suis parti me faire laver par Kyou. L'homme inchoppable... Et du coup je me rends compte que je connais rien contre Vega, mais rien de rien... Je sais pas quand punir ni comment... Il a sorti son Ken ensuite, efficace aussi, j'ai eu beaucoup de mal à gagner en FT3 (majoritairement parce qu'il ratait ses shoryu).

GG à vous les gars !

Et plus je vois le niveau d'ici et plus je me dis que la Coupe de France en 5vs5 y avait moyen de faire des résultats  :WTF:

----------


## von_yaourt

Bon bah trèèèès grosse session aujourd'hui, j'ai joué au moins 6 heures contre Kami, LeDahu, Squizz, Rom1 et Kyou.

Bilan : je suis sacoche de tout le monde.  :tired: (sauf Squizz, mais il joue quand même beaucoup moins que les autres au jeu).
Mais y a du progrès, j'arrive à faire des matchs dont je suis à peu près content. Il faut vraiment que je travaille les confirms et surtout que je joue plus contre vous pour apprendre les match-ups, parce que les sacs de frappe en bronze sont biens pour farmer les FM, mais on n'apprend rien. 

Juste avant de jouer contre Squizz j'ai fait 5 matchs sur le dernier Blazblue contre un des tous meilleurs joueurs européens. Je me suis fait whiff punish des deux tiers de l'écran.  :Emo:  J'ai pris tous les décalages dans mes contres.  :Emo:  J'ai pas bloqué plus d'un ou deux instant overheads en 12 frames.  :Emo:  J'ai pris trois rounds.  :Emo:  Je suis en train de devenir nul à Blazblue.  :Emo:

----------


## Ouro

Daigo laisse tomber Ryu pour Guile le reste de la saison 2 (?)

----------


## Supergounou

> Et après je suis parti me faire laver par Kyou. L'homme inchoppable...


Kyou il est super fort avec sa Griffe. Beaucoup de canards talentueux dans ce tournoi.

----------


## ababa

Le match up Ryu vs Laura/R.Mika, il faut faire quoi?
Je rencontre des Laura/R.Mika, elles font drôlement mal
Laura elle place des overheads dans ses mix up?
En gros, je me fais latter quand elle (Laura) presse, à la relevé...
Le seul moyen que j'ai trouvé pour exister, c'est le bas MP en poke et quelques dragons
Je veux bien des petits conseils pour mieux aborder le MU contre Laura/R.Mika avec mon niveau de sac  ::XD::

----------


## Rom1

Allez cadeau plein de sel pour ceux qui l'auraient loupé. Cette fin de 1er round est un must  ::): 




Mon meilleur moment de cette coupe de France.

----------


## Supergounou

> Le match up Ryu vs Laura/R.Mika, il faut faire quoi?
> Je rencontre des Laura/R.Mika, elles font drôlement mal
> Laura elle place des overheads dans ses mix up?
> En gros, je me fais latter quand elle (Laura) presse, à la relevé...
> Le seul moyen que j'ai trouvé pour exister, c'est le bas MP en poke et quelques dragons
> Je veux bien des petits conseils pour mieux aborder le MU contre Laura/R.Mika avec mon niveau de sac


Laura, faut vraiment garder son overhead, c'est punition max après. Il est assez lent pour le voir venir de loin, et c'est pourtant un mec du zéro réflexe qui te dit ça.

----------


## Mr Thy

Ababa je sais pas si c'est trop technique pour toi, mais Javits a compilé quelques stratégies.

https://www.evernote.com/shard/s717/...92d208d2c30a74

Fais moi signe si tu veux que résume plus simplement et en François.

----------


## HoStyle

> Mon meilleur moment de cette coupe de France.


C'était pas ça  ?

http://compete.kotaku.com/singer-at-...ado-1793190026

----------


## Rom1

J'ai dit bon moment. Pas malaise.

----------


## ababa

> Ababa je sais pas si c'est trop technique pour toi, mais Javits a compilé quelques stratégies.
> 
> https://www.evernote.com/shard/s717/...92d208d2c30a74
> 
> Fais moi signe si tu veux que résume plus simplement et en François.


Je veux bien merci car j'ai pas pipé un mot  ::wacko:: 
Contre des Laura, en neutral je mets perds, quand elle me presse, garde/garde, ça saute à force de se faire bourrer
Le seul moment ou je vois une ouverture c'est son bolt charge mais bon si ça foire (dragon), c'est combo max derrière  ::XD:: 
Dans un coin, c'est la punition avec son thunder clap (je sais que le thunder clap HP est punissable par un tatsu, mais Thunder clap MP/LP?)

----------


## Kamikaze

Je déménage le 27 mars donc ça sera un peu chaud pour moi de jouer à partir de ce moment, j'vous tiendrai au jus  ::o:

----------


## Minouche

Tu restes dans le coin ?

----------


## Kamikaze

Ouais j'en parlerai plus quand ce serait fait mais je me rapproche d'un certain canard  ::trollface::  après je risque de pas avoir internet pendant un moment le temps de men occuper etc

----------


## Minouche

Tu vas pouvoir passer à la maison  ::trollface:: 

Edit / Tu me feras passer gold en loussedé :Cigare:

----------


## Kamikaze

Tain mais cest vrai quon habite pas loin bordel j'te mp haha. Je passerai ptet avant de déménager ça serait trop bete

----------


## Mr Thy

Pour ababa :
Tous les thunder clap normaux (la boule) ont les même frame data, quel que soit le bouton utilisé (et si j'en crois la frame data, seul le ex change en V-trigger). La seule chose qui change c'est qu'il y a trois niveau de charge. Donc si elle le fait au corps à corps, et que t'as pas réagi assez vite (le startup est assez long, donc tu peux casser pendant son anim)
Aucune charge : -5 en garde (donc punissable par n'importe quel light ou ton stand mp).
Petite charge : 0 en garde (donc tu peux rebouger aussi vite, donc si t'as un 3f, au pire tu fait double touche)
Grosse charge : +18 en garde (Laura est très en faveur, si tu te prend ça en neutral c'est que t'étais en train de dormir. Donc c'est plutôt une utilisation en setup/stun/relevée lente)
EX : sort plus vite que le normal sans charge, et est +3 en non v-trigger, +7 en V-trigger activé. Donc t'es en désavantage total aussi.

Donc oui, a part ça pour le thunder clap, soit tu réagis et tu tapes dans le startup, soit t'utilise un mouvement qui est invincible comme le shoryu EX (ou invincible au projectiles comme ton tatsu HK). Si tu te le prend en setup ou à la relevée, faut regarder combien de temps elle a chargé la boule. A part la charge maximale ou le ex, tu peux contester.

Sinon, essaie de reconnaître les coups ou tu peux reprendre ton souffle. Sur ses coups normaux, elle a un léger avantage sur la plupart de ses coups, et à part son stand HK, sa balayette et son target combo, tu peux pas punir ses coups à proprement parler. Mais elle a quand même des coups qui la rendent légèrement négative en garde (stand HP, stand MK, bas HP, bas MK). Ce sont des coups que tu peux pas punir cash (t'as aucun coup qui sort assez vite), mais qui donnent fin à sa pression. En gros, c'est ton tour d'appuyer avec un light, parfois même avec un medium qui sort rapidement. Si elle a le malheur de vouloir continuer à appuyer, elle bouffera (à moins d'être bien espacé bien sûr).

Personellement je te conseille de regarder des replay de toi contre une Laura et de regarder quel type de phase tu t'es pris. Passe en training, et essaie d'enregister cette phase avec le dummy. Et essaie des solutions. Une fois que t'en a trouvé, ça peut être utile d'enregistrer deux trois phases différentes par le dummy, qui les repassera aléatoirement. Ca te permettra de réagir plus en situation de match (si tu n'enregistres qu'une seule phase, tu es certain que c'est celle-là qui viendra. Si t'as 3-4 options différentes, tu dois réagir en fonction).

Bon, comme prévu, les stratégies de Javits sont à prendre comme des conseils pour du jeu à haut niveau. Mais je l'ai posté pour le bien-être de la communauté, ahem. Peut-être qu'il y aura des trucs que tu reconnaitras. Si il y a quelque chose que tu comprend pas, n'hésite pas à demander.

Sinon le texte de Javits part du principe que Laura essayera de te faire des phases de mixup (chope / pas chope principalement). Grosso modo, elle a gagné pas mal d'avantage en saison 2, mais contre un perso a mixup il faut plus ou moins connaître les options qu'elle peut te faire. Je résume et j'essaie de simplifier. Ca part du principe que tu fais relevée rapide. Naturellement une des stratégies les plus simples c'est d'être imprévisible à ce niveau et varier les différentes relevées, parce que l'adversaire doit aussi choisir que faire selon ta relevée.




> Chopes spéciales
> Si elle fait chope spéciale en situation de mixup, grosso modo le mixup se termine là. Elle peut soit continuer avec un meaty mais perds son avantage si tu gardes (faudrait vérifier la frame data). Si elle fait dash avant après une chope spé, elle est en négatif de 4 frames. Ce qui veut dire que toi tu peux réagir 4 frames avant que le dash se termine. 
> Javits conseille de garder un court instant (4 frames) puis de reculer/saut/backdash. Elle ne pourra pas te chopper si tu fais ça (et si tu te fais choper quand même, c'est que t'as gardé trop longtemps).
> La chope spé EX est un peu plus risquée, car si elle suit avec un dash, elle est toujours négative (tu peux réagir 2 frames avant que le dash se termine), mais elle gagne un setup meaty avec son coup coude qui la met en avantage d'une frame. Javits recommande de nouveau de garder un court instant (voir si elle fait son coup de coude) et puis de sauter (avec un light direct après le saut).
> Attention néanmoins certaines Laura (Rom1 par exemple ) peuvent follow up la chope spé EX avec une autre chope spé EX. Si bien timé, cela bouffe les trois frames, mais il faut de la barre d'ex, et ça reste un gros ex, car si t'as prévu le coup, grosse punition derrière.
> 
> Chope normale avant :
> si elle dash avant juste après, aucun des deux joueurs n'a l'avantage. Tu bourres un light, normalement tu devrais pas te refaire choper
> Elle ne peut plus follow up chope spé ex en pilote automatique, faut qu'elle délaye manuellement pour que ça chope. Ce qui n'est pas facile à faire d'une façon constante.
> ...


Bien sûr, ce qui fait un bon joueur, c'est de reconnaitre rapidement des habitude chez son adversaire, mais éviter que son adversaire puisse découvrir des habitudes chez-lui. Donc une bonne part d'imprévisibilité aidera beaucoup.

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Thy quand il répond à une question il blague même pas !
Merci je note également tes infos .

----------


## Mr Thy

J'avais dis que 90% des mes remarques contiennent de l'ironie ou du sarcasme.

Ca laisse encore 10%  ::ninja::

----------


## Yoggsothoth

:^_^:

----------


## Hige

Il montre à Kami qui c'est le boss des pavés  ::o:

----------


## ababa

Merci Mr Thy, je vais lire ça au chaud  :;): 
Pour le training mode, j'ai jamais capté comment faire marcher le bot, je m’entraîne essentiellement en mode dummy et garde (random)
Je vais regarder sur youtube, comment ça fonctionne pour enregistrer des séquences  ::ninja::

----------


## Mr Thy

> Il montre à Kami qui c'est le boss des pavés


Il n'y a jamais eu aucun doute sur ça. Pavé César.

Sinon, ababa j'essairai de faire une petite vid pour montrer le binz quand j'aurai le temps.

----------


## KyouLeMalpropre

Bagarre ce soir ? Dispo sur le discord si l'envie vous prend  :;): 

Edit : Y a pas une maj ? mauvais timing...

----------


## Mr Thy

Serveur down en effet.

----------


## yodaxy

Yep :





A garder en favoris pour savoir à tout moment  ::):

----------


## HoStyle

Y'avait une maintenance la semaine dernière qui a rien fait, et là de nouveau une maintenance qui n'est visiblement pas le patch ? Chiant

----------


## Kamikaze

Nan mais l'état des serveurs en ce moment c'est hyper pète couille, déjà que d'hab c'est pas non plus la joie.

C'est dommage car le Final Round m'a trop donné envie de tater Ibuki, déjà que Lucius m'avait chauffé avec sa vidéo.

----------


## yodaxy

Matt Edwards aurait confirmé des choses sur le patch à venir pendant le WinnerStaysOn sur twitch/capcomfighters il y a quelques heures :




> he has seen the changes
> "you won't have much longer to wait"
> "once people find out about the patch.. i'll be interested to see what the reaction is"
> also seems the Capcom japan guys are in charge of the servers interestingly...
> *Aparently Laura has some changes.. and when laura players find out, they will need to be sitting down* 
> and he is excited about the changes...
> and he said randomly.. '*would it be interesting if some character received a new move?*'
> could all be bullshit... we'll see


A prendre avec de grosses pincettes comme d'habitude.

----------


## Vorshakaar

D'ailleurs:




> -  Urien is -2 on ex tackle and c.mk now if blocked
>  - laura's elbow is going to lose like 1 active frame.


Rumeurs rumeurs  ::ninja::  .

[Edit]Ah, et les stats d'utilisation des persos en ligne.

----------


## von_yaourt

Le ex tackle à -2 ce serait logique, histoire d'éviter le retour du pressing gratuit avec Urien. Pareil pour le c.MK, c'est pété comme coup. Mais si y a que ça comme nerf, je rigole et je reste sur Urien.  :^_^:

----------


## Supergounou

C'est quoi le tackle?

----------


## von_yaourt



----------


## Hige

Le coup le plus fumé du jeu  ::o:

----------


## Kamikaze

charge arriere avant poing, le coup d'épaule.

Perso Urien je l'aime bien comme il est. Il est fort mais jamais abusé je trouve. Tu peux réagir à tout et sa vitesse de marche est pas dingue. Il reste négatif derrière les coups qui doivent l'être.

Le seul nerf que je ferai c'est stand mp whiff sur crouching opponent ou alors légèrement neg ou à 0. C'est tout.

----------


## Supergounou

Oh, je vois. Merci.

----------


## HoStyle

http://i.imgur.com/iwTUqoD.png

Probablement l'annonce d'une nouvelle maintenance la semaine prochaine

----------


## Rom1

Je table sur de nouvelles couleurs pour l'arrivée du printemps.

----------


## Wahou

Salut les jeunes, je suis de retour.
Normalement j'ai rentré les résultats mais si j'ai oublié un match hésitez pas à me le rappeler.
Pour le reste :
Kami, j'espère que c'est pas une excuse (quoiqu'originale) pour ne pas défendre ton titre  ::siffle:: . Si tu peux finir tes matchs de poules avant ça serait nickel, on pourrait se débrouiller pour les autres. Au pire tu vas faire tes matchs chez un canard voisin !
Thy, c'est cool si le setup de retransmission s'améliore, on va bientôt pouvoir avoir notre chaîne Twitch et rentransmettre en live, la cour des grands quoi !  ::lol::  Merci à toi d'avance pour le boulot abattu.
Vorsh, je bosse aussi gentiment Kolin, faudrait qu'on se fasse une session, en plus on a un match Topangcoin à faire !

----------


## Kamikaze

Bah je ferai au mieux mais honnetement ca va etre mega tendax. Jaurais pas une vraie co internet pendant un bon moment à compter du 27 et jaurais pas mal de taff. Mais on verra. Après jétais full dispo depuis le début de la league donc quon vienne pas me caillasser quand je suis plus dispo hein  :tired:   :tired:   :tired: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

En plus chui #2 en nombre de matchs dans ma poule

----------


## Wahou

C'était juste pour essayer de finir la league au complet, si on y arrive pas tant pis, il y aura d'autres occasions.

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

> Pour ababa :
> Tous les thunder clap normaux (la boule) ont les même frame data, quel que soit le bouton utilisé (et si j'en crois la frame data, seul le ex change en V-trigger). La seule chose qui change c'est qu'il y a trois niveau de charge. Donc si elle le fait au corps à corps, et que t'as pas réagi assez vite (le startup est assez long, donc tu peux casser pendant son anim)
> Aucune charge : -5 en garde (donc punissable par n'importe quel light ou ton stand mp).
> Petite charge : 0 en garde (donc tu peux rebouger aussi vite, donc si t'as un 3f, au pire tu fait double touche)
> Grosse charge : +18 en garde (Laura est très en faveur, si tu te prend ça en neutral c'est que t'étais en train de dormir. Donc c'est plutôt une utilisation en setup/stun/relevée lente)
> EX : sort plus vite que le normal sans charge, et est +3 en non v-trigger, +7 en V-trigger activé. Donc t'es en désavantage total aussi.
> 
> Donc oui, a part ça pour le thunder clap, soit tu réagis et tu tapes dans le startup, soit t'utilise un mouvement qui est invincible comme le shoryu EX (ou invincible au projectiles comme ton tatsu HK). Si tu te le prend en setup ou à la relevée, faut regarder combien de temps elle a chargé la boule. A part la charge maximale ou le ex, tu peux contester.
> 
> ...


Dis donc, toi, ça te gêne pas de lui filer tous les tuyaux pour me mettre encore plus la misère.  ::(:  Bon, de toutes façons, vu ce que j'ai joué récemment, je n'ai pas progressé depuis la dernière fois, donc comme sparring partner, je suis plus près de la limace que du frelon.  ::P:

----------


## LeChameauFou

Hôla les membres du groupe 2 : quand êtes vous généralement dispo pour la topang ?

----------


## von_yaourt

> Hôla les membres du groupe 2 : quand êtes vous généralement dispo pour la topang ?


Quand tu veux, en ce qui me concerne.

----------


## Minouche

> Hôla les membres du groupe 2 : quand êtes vous généralement dispo pour la topang ?


Je te cherchais justement... ::siffle:: 

Dispo quasi tous les soirs

Steam : Minouche
SFV : Elios74

----------


## Hige

À partir de vendredi pour moi  ::o:

----------


## Rom1

Moi j'attends Parpaingue aussi ! Hige on peut se faire ça vendredi si nos créneaux concordent  ::o:  Kami si tu veux me démolir c'est possible aussi.

----------


## Kamikaze

Ok si je vous vois en ligne quand je suis co je vous pingerai

----------


## Rom1

Ouais bah esperons que ça lag pas... Parce que depuis cet aprem c'est pas la joie...

----------


## Wahou

J'ai eu le droit à un bug magnifique : mon dhalsim s'est mis à clipper pendant deux secondes, visiblement il était en stance yogi parce que les deux boules de Gouki sont passées au travers. Ça doit être ça le nouveau moove.
Sinon pour info lorsque le yoga fire touche un adversaire en l'air ça le met en état de juggle ce qui permet, entre autre, de balancer deux hits combos avec deux yoga fire.  ::siffle:: 

Je peux être dispo pour un match de coin ce soir et demain (19-21h) ou dimanche. Avis à Vorsh et Dahu !

----------


## von_yaourt

Patch en vue, les changements détaillés sur le site de ComboFiend : http://www.capcom-unity.com/combofie...balance-update

C'est très long, presque tous les persos ont des changements de mineurs à majeurs, mais il y a aussi deux changements dans les mécaniques :
- Retour de l'invulnérabilité des DP meterless pour Ryu, Ken, Akuma, Cammy et Juri, mais une invulnérabilité spécifique en fonction du niveau de l'attaque : les lights sont invulnérables aux choppes, les mid invulnérables aux coups aériens, les high aux projectiles et aux attaques. 
- On ne peut plus déchopper en maintenant la direction haute enfoncée, afin de neutraliser la technique qui consistait à faire 7+LP+LK. 

Et plein de changements sur les persos, disais-je. J'annonce, Vega sera top tier, il a des moves qui passent de négatifs à très positifs, avec 8 frames de blockstun en plus pour le c.HP, par exemple. Et Zangief gagne un contre, parce qu'il en avait besoin... Cammy buffée, parce que pourquoi pas. 

Pour Urien, il a les changements dont on avait parlé sur ce topic : 




> Vitality
> Reduced from 1025 to 1000
> 
> Crouching MK
> Advantage on block changed from +2F to -2F
> 
> Jumping LK
> Expanded the hitbox downwards
> 
> ...


Des changements que je trouve logiques. Je continue à le jouer.  ::):

----------


## Yoggsothoth

> EX Chariot Tackle
> Increased the disadvantage on block from 0F to -2F
> Reduced the pushback distance on block


ça reste safe en fait ?!

----------


## Kamikaze

Le problème cest que Vega est deja top tier cest juste qu aucun joueur na poussé le perso assez loin.

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Tout les changement sont prévus fin Avril : https://www.eventhubs.com/news/2017/...ble-end-april/



Spoiler Alert! 





*System changes*

*V-Reversal*

V-Reversal input delay on crouching block has been shortened by 1F. Developer Comments: When the V-Reversal command was input from a crouch block, it took one frame longer to activate than when standing. This change makes it so that once a V-Reversal is input, whether a character is standing or crouching, it activates at the same time.

*Throw Escape*

It is no longer possible to escape throws while inputting up during the throw escape.
Developer Comments: Correctly guessing an opponent's next move is one of the hallmarks of Street Fighter. Option selects, which allow multiple options to be covered with overlapping commands, directly conflict with this idea, as the guesswork is removed, leading to a positive result quite frequently. This low risk, high reward scenario can be frustrating to fight as it seems that the opponent is always guessing right. 

One such option select in Street Fighter V is the "jump back, throw select" in which the back jump command is input simultaneously with the throw input. This allows a player to cover two options on wake-up. If the opponent attempts a throw, they’ll tech it. If not, the player will jump away and reset the spacing between characters, all with very minimal risk. 

With the new change introduced here, players will now have to make the proper read against their opponent to get the desired result, resulting in much more interesting matches.

*Hold frames for charge moves*

The number of frames necessary to complete a charge has been increased from 6F to 10F.
Developer Comments: The initial change, where we reduced the total number of frames needed to perform a charge move, was made to keep unintentional attacks from coming out. Unfortunately this has made those same charge moves all that much harder to pull off.

To fix this, we’ve increased the number of frames needed to perform a charge move, but have still kept that number of frames lower than Season 1. We think that this will ensure that the charge moves will come out much more reliably, while feeling that much easier to perform.

*Invincible “Shoryuken” Attacks*

Shoryuken type attacks have seen a change across the board. The changes are as follows below.
L Shoryuken attacks – maintain throw invincibility
M Shoryuken attacks – added airborne invincibility
H Shoryuken attacks – added attack and projectile invincibility
This change affects Ryu, Ken, Akuma, Cammy, and Juri. Please refer to each character’s individual adjustment list for specifics. Developer Comments: Invincibility on Shoryuken attacks has been a polarizing topic. For players who learned how to use these attacks in Season 1 as an anti-air or counter attack, this change has severely affected their success with their favorite character. Conversely, those who have had to fight against these attacks, completely praise the changes as they felt meterless reversals were far too strong.

After analyzing player data, we felt that the change to invincible Shoryuken attacks resulted in a risk/reward ratio that has become risk intensive, yet yields little reward. Additionally, as Shoryuken attacks now occasionally trade with jump-in attacks, players who use characters with Shoryuken attacks are no longer confident in using this attack as an anti-air as intended.

We feel that with the changes made to Shoryuken attacks, the attack now yields the right risk versus reward. Players who utilize these attacks will still have to exercise proper timing and a bit more decision making to be effective, but now they will be rewarded accordingly. For the opponent fighting against these Shoryuken attacks, they will have to exercise a little more caution, but shouldn’t feel as frustrated as they did in Season 1. 


*Akuma*

Akuma has very high potential. That potential however, comes with low health. What we noticed is that due to his low health, Akuma players were playing much more conservatively than anticipated and not really exploring his options as much as they could be.

We hope that with the change to his vitality, Akuma players will be able to approach matches more confidently and fully explore new strategies with him without the fear of losing the round quickly.

Vitality
Increased from 875 to 900

M Goshoryuken
Added a hurtbox for frames 3-6F
Added invincibility for airborne attacks for frames 1 to 6F
Increased the knockback distance for the first hit
Slightly expanded the forward hitbox during rising animation

H Goshoryuken
Added attack and projectile invincibility for frames 3-6FVitality

Increased from 875 to 900

M Goshoryuken
Added a hurtbox for frames 3-6F
Added invincibility for airborne attacks for frames 1 to 6F
Increased the knockback distance for the first hit
Slightly expanded the forward hitbox during rising animation

H Goshoryuken
Added attack and projectile invincibility for frames 3-6F


*Alex*

In Season 2, the start up on some of Alex's longer range attacks were modified as we believed moves with relatively fast startup and reach would be strong. Unfortunately, these changes lessened his overall effectiveness against some of the cast as his attacks were now taking that much longer to connect. 

With the increase in speed to the start-up of his key ranged attacks, Alex should be able to fight against the entire cast that much better. Additionally, as Alex has to take considerable risks closing in on the opponent to really land damage, his vitality has been slightly increased. 

Hurtbox
Fixed an issue where Alex's collision boxes would shrink in the reverse direction of other characters if Alex turned around while crouching. This led to characters being able to cross him up with certain moves after he landed from mid-air recovery, when they were not supposed to.

Vitality
Increased from 1000 to 1025

Standing MP
Move recovery changed from 14F to 12F
Note: No changes to advantage/disadvantage

Standing MK
Startup reduced from 9F to 8F
Note: The entire move has been reduced by 1F

Crouching MK
Startup reduced from 10F to 9F
Note: The entire move has been reduced by 1F

V-Skill – Overhaul
The entire move has been reduced from 55F to 52F

EX Air Knee Smash
Timing of the hurtbox activation has been restored to the Season 1 version

L Slash Elbow
Disadvantage on block has been reduced from -4F to -2F



*Balrog*

Initially, Balrog's vitality was increased as we viewed him to be a very straight forward character who has to take risks to get in and do damage. After reviewing his other adjustments granted in Season 2, which have increased his options and in effect made him that much stronger , we feel that his increased vitality is unnecessary.

Even with bringing his vitality back to the 1000, we feel that Balrog will still be a force to be reckoned with in the hands of the right players.

Hurtbox
Fixed an issue where Balrog's collision boxes would shrink in the reverse direction of other characters if Balrog turned around while crouching. This lead to characters being able to cross him up with certain moves after he landed from mid-air recovery, when they were not supposed to.

Vitality
Reduced from 1025 to 1000 



*Birdie*

The initial design concept for Birdie is that he is supposed to be quite powerful in neutral, which he deviated away from in Season 2. The changes made to Birdie in Season 2 left him in a slightly less optimal place in both his neutral and defense game, but much stronger place in the offensive game.

Although the adjustments made were beneficial in their own right, his core design is still that of a strong neutral character. To bring him more in line with that vision, we've reverted some changes, allowing Birdie to establish and compete at neutral a bit better.

Crouching MP
Expanded the hitbox upwards for active frames 4-5F

Crouching MK
Startup reduced from 11F to 10F

EX Bull Head (Normal/V-Trigger)
Disadvatange on block increased from -2F to -5F

EX Bull Horn
Armor startup and duration changed from 3F-20F, to 1F-20F



*Cammy*

Overall, we think Cammy is faring quite well against the cast in Season 2. That said, we did notice that Cammy’s EX Canon Spike sometimes missed in combos, thereby causing frustration for Cammy players. With this adjustment, players will now be able to use it more confidently in combos. 

The addition of Cammy’s airthrow was made as we felt her move set was not quite complete. With the changes to her Canon Spike an addition of an airthrow, she should now feel a bit more robust.

L Cannon Spike
Added a hurtbox for frames 3-6F
Added throw invincibility for frames 1F to 6F
Limited the follow-up attacks after a hit at the base

M Cannon Spike
Added a hurtbox for frames 3-6F
Added invincibility for airborne attacks for frames 1 to 6F
Limited the follow-up attacks after a hit at the base

H Cannon Spike
Added attack and projectile invincibility for frames 3-6F

EX Cannon Spike
Expanded the downwards hitbox

Neck Spiral
Added an air throw (press LP+LK during a jump)



*Chun-Li*

The initial change to Hyakuretsukyaku was made so that both legacy players and new players could input the command for this attack as they saw fit. Unfortunately, for some players who press buttons repeatedly either in block stun, hit stun or during combos, this sometimes led to accidental inputs. To alleviate this issue, the number of K inputs has been increased.

Hyakuretsukyaku (Normal/V-Trigger)
Changed the number of necessary inputs when rapidly pressing K from 4 to 5



*Dhalsim*

In Season 2, Dhalsim is in a much stronger place overall. For all his improvements however, he was still lacking a low attack that did not leave him severely disadvantaged. With the addition of this attack, we feel Dhalsim now has the complete set of tools to do well in the right hands.

Thrust Kick
Added a new normal move (down-forward + MK)



*F.A.N.G*

Although the changes made to the start-up of F.A.N.G's attacks were done to keep him in line with the rest of the cast, these changes made it quite difficult for F.A.N.G to land combos or punishes of substantial damage and also keep faster opponents at bay.

With the reduction to the startup of a few key attacks contained in this list, in addition to the other improvements given to F.A.N.G in Season 2, it should result in F.A.N.G feeling that much stronger and competitive overall.

Standing LP
Reduced the advantage on hit from +6F to +5F
Reduced the advantage on block from +3F to +2F<
br/> Increased the hitbox on the second active frame Increased the hit hold from the second and third active frames by 1F

Standing MK
Reduced the startup from 6F to 5F

Standing HP
Reduced the startup from 8F to 7F
Reduced the hitbox
Slightly increased the hurtbox

Standing HK
Reduced the startup from 14F to 12F
Note: The entire movement is reduced by 2F
Advantage on hit reduced from +7F to +6F

Crouching MP
Reduced the startup from 7F to 6F

Nirenko
Reduced the pushback on hit for the first hit



*Guile*

Guile's initial concept has him as the opposite of Nash, in that he has all the tools to be strong defensively. That said, the adjustments made to Guile in Season 2 have also left him extremely strong offensively as well, deviating a bit from his concept.

We feel that with these new adjustments, Guile will move closer to his initial concept, while still leaving players feeling quite strong.

Forward Throw
Recovery after a successful throw increased by 3F

Reverse Spin Kick
Advantage on hit reduced from +6F to +4F

M Somersault Kick
Added a hurtbox to the attack/projectile invincibility for frames 3 to 8F
Added invincibility for airborne attacks for frames 1 to 8F

V-Trigger – Solid Puncher
Number of V-Gauge blocks increased from 2 to 3

Sonic Breaker
V-Timer gauge consumption restored to Season 1

EX Sonic Break
V-Timer gauge consumption restored to Season 1



*Ibuki*

In the heat of battle, we noticed that Ibuki players sometimes performed Kunai Hoju when they meant to perform Kazekiri. This happened either when performed against a cross up or if the command wasn't precisely input. 

Unfortunately, this resulted in not only missed damage, but it also left Ibuki open to counter attack as well. With this change, Ibuki players should now get Kazekiri much more consistently.

Kunai Hoju
Placed lower in the command priority than Kazekiri



*Juri*

The change to Juri's light punch was made to bring her more in line with the general philosophy of reducing the over effectiveness of light attack anti-airs introduced in Season 2.

Standing LP
Decreased the size of the upwards hitbox
Increased the horizontal knockback distance on mid-air hit

L Tensenrin
Added throw invincibility for frames 1F to 8F

M Tensenrin
Added a hurtbox for frames 3 to 6F
Added invincibility for airborne attacks for frames 1 to 6F

H Tensenrin
Changed the 1F to 8F throw invincibility frames to attack/projectile invincibility from 3F to 7F



*Ken*

Ken's Season 2 Thunder Kick change added a layer to Ken's offensive options that we feel is quite interesting. That said, the reward for it is extremely high, while the risk is rather low. The change made to this attack will give the attack a more balanced mix of risk versus reward.

Thunder Kick
Changed the recovery on block from -2F to -4F

M Shoryuken
Added a hurtbox for frames 3-6F
Added invincibility for airborne attacks for frames 1 to 6F
Increased the knockback distance for the first hit

H Shoryuken
Added attack and projectile invincibility for frames 3-6F



*Laura*

Laura is a character who has seen quite a bit of a climb since the introduction of the Season 2 update. We are quite happy with her current performance and don't think much needs to be changed. 

That said, we did notice that she can feel a bit overwhelming once her offense gets started. We think that by ever so slightly reducing the effectiveness of a few of her attacks, which are used in her continuous pressure strings, players will now have more chances to move around, rather than feel overwhelmed. This also has the benefit of encouraging Laura players to develop even newer strategies against what counters may develop.

L Bolt Charge (Normal/V-Trigger)
Reduced the active frames from 4F to 3F

Crouching LK
Reduced the advantage on block from +1 to 0



*Nash*

The initial concept behind Nash's Season 2 adjustments were to encourage players to explore his large array of attacks to begin offense, rather than the same few that were always used, stifling strategy. Additionally the adjustments to his defensive options were made so that there would be a clear distinction between Nash, who is more offensive, and Guile, who is more defensive. 

Unfortunately, the adjustments to some of his attacks resulted in his offense becoming a bit weaker, leaving Nash in a place where he didn't feel strong on offense, defense nor in neutral. With the adjustments made here, we believe that Nash will end up with a slightly stronger neutral game and stronger offensive game, leaving him in an overall better position amongst the cast.

Forward Dash
Total movement frames changed from 19F to 18F

Standing HP
Increased the forward hitbox for the first active frame
Expanded the hitbox downward for frames 2F to 3F, and reduced the upwards hitbox

Crouching MK
Quickened the timing for V-Trigger cancel by 1F
Note: After the change, Nash will go from +4F to +5F advantage from cancelling into V-Trigger (Sonic Move - Hide)

M Sonic Scythe
Increased the pushback distance on block

EX Sonic Scythe
Added throw invincibility for frames 1F to 6F
Expanded the upwards hitbox for the first and second active frames



*Necalli*

Overall, we believe Necalli is in a good place in Season 2. We did notice however that the pushback on Necalli's L Disc's Guidance was quite far while in V-Trigger, which in effect, made it extremely hard to punish by most of the cast. 

As this attack leads to great positioning and continued offense for Necalli, with minimal risk, the disadvantage on block was increased to more evenly balance the risk versus reward.

The Disc’s Guidance (V-Trigger)
Disadvantage on block increased from -4F to -6F



*Rashid*

The change to Rashid's light kick was made to bring him more in line with the general philosophy of reducing the over effectiveness of light attack anti-airs introduced in Season 2.

Hurtbox
Fixed an issue where Rashid's collision boxes would shrink in the reverse direction of other characters if Rashid turned around while crouching. This lead to characters being able to cross him up with certain moves after he landed from mid-air recovery, when they were not supposed to.

Standing LK
Reduced the upwards hitbox
Increased the horizontal knockback distance on mid-air hit

EX Eagle Spike (V-Skill)
If Rashid KO's the opponent with EX Airborne Eagle Spike during his V-Skill, he will get the EX flashing screen finish



*Ryu*

The concept behind Ryu's initial Season 2 adjustments were that we wanted to encourage players to engage in closer combat by giving Ryu stronger in close tools, while in return, his midrange was weakened a little. Although his tools in close were strengthened, due to the shrinkage of a few hitboxes and increased attack startup, he now had a bit more trouble than anticipated fighting from the midrange. This, in turn, made it harder to get in close, making it more difficult for Ryu players to experience his Season 2 adjustments. 

We hope with the additional adjustments made, Ryu will be more well-rounded than he was in Season 1, while also feeling that much stronger.

Standing LK
Expanded the forward hitbox

Standing MP (Normal/V-Trigger)
Expanded the forward hitbox

M Shoryuken
Added a hurtbox for frames 3-6F
Added invincibility for airborne attacks for frames 1 to 6F

H Shoryuken
Added attack and projectile invincibility for frames 3 - 6F

Crouching HP
Changed the move animation



*Urien*

Urien has seen a significant climb in the ranks since the Season 2 update went into effect. That said, we noticed a few key attacks that have very minimal risk, yet high reward associated with them being used more than his other attacks, reducing his overall strategy. 

We think with these new adjustments, players will be motivated to use his other attacks and figure out newer strategies to defeat the competition. However, the increased risk on a few of these attacks will require players to properly weigh the risk versus reward of using said attack, especially with Urien’s vitality returning to the former value that is was in Season 1.

Vitality
Reduced from 1025 to 1000

Crouching MK
Advantage on block changed from +2F to -2F

Jumping LK
Expanded the hitbox downwards

EX Dangerous Headbutt
Increased the recovery on whiff from 15F to 25F

EX Chariot Tackle
Increased the disadvantage on block from 0F to -2F
Reduced the pushback distance on block



*Vega*

Vega is an interesting character in that he has two distinctive styles. What we noticed, however, was that due to the damage output that's possible with the non-claw version, players had less incentive to use his claw form. 

With the adjustments made to Vega's claw form, Vega players can now alternate between the two styles and develop different strategies for both, while not having to worry about a substantial damage differential between the two.

Additionally, the changes to his V-Trigger and EX Crimson Terror will ensure that Vega players will consistently get their damage without fear of the opponent dropping out of their combos.

Standing HP (claw)
Advantage on hit increased from +6F to +7F
Pushback on hit slightly decreased
Pushback on block slightly decreased

Crouching HP (claw)
Advantage on hit changed from -2F to +5F
Advantage on block changed from -5F to +3F

V-Trigger: Bloody Kiss – Azul
Changed so that Vega will be fully invincible from the first frame after hit

Flying Barcelona Attack (claw)
Damage increased from 90 to 120.
Advantage on block increased from 0F to 3F
Relaxed the restrictions on mid-air juggles after hit
Note: Increased follow-up options

Flying Barcelona Attack (no claw)
Damage increased from 60-80

EX Crimson Terror
Increased the movement distance
Note: Is now between Season 1 and original Season 2 changes



*Zangief*

Zangief is one of the characters who has seen a big jump in the rankings since the beginning of Season 2. Although we are quite happy with his progression, we have noticed that his lariat is a large source of frustration for his opponents in that it's extremely hard to punish. 

We feel that with the adjustment made to Zangief's lariat, he will still maintain his strength, yet players will have to utilize a bit more strategy to be effective with him. 

Lastly, we felt that Zangief's moveset could use more options. To that effect, we have added a few more moves to his arsenal, which should make him a bit more entertaining for those who play him.

Head Butt
Reduced the amount of CA meter gain upon use to cancel a projectile attack
Note: From 50 to 30

Double Lariat
Reduced the downwards hitbox on his arms while spinning (1st revolution)
Changed so that the hitbox on his arms while spinning (2nd and 3rd revolutions) will not hit crouching opponents
Expanded the hurtbox to the same position as his hitbox

Harasho Choke Slam
New neutral/forward normal throw (LP+LK) that is triggered against crouching opponents

Flying Head Butt
New move: press up + HK during a neutral jump

Tundra Storm
New move: F, D, DF + P - perform a counter (only works against horizontally-angled kick attacks)

----------


## von_yaourt

En même temps, à part Guile, c'est dur de dire qui est top dans ce jeu. Y a bien dix persos qui ont des outils forts et peu de faiblesses, et Vega va gagner en pressing et surtout en dégâts, où il semblait assez moyen. 




> ça reste safe en fait ?!


Oui, mais tu n'as plus l'avantage derrière, n'importe quel coup de 5 frames ou moins permet à l'adversaire de reprendre la priorité.

----------


## Kamikaze

Mouais ya pas masse de changement. Impatient de voir les news moves

----------


## Yoggsothoth

> En même temps, à part Guile, c'est dur de dire qui est top dans ce jeu. Y a bien dix persos qui ont des outils forts et peu de faiblesses, et Vega va gagner en pressing et surtout en dégâts, où il semblait assez moyen. 
> 
> 
> 
> Oui, mais tu n'as plus l'avantage derrière, n'importe quel coup de 5 frames ou moins permet à l'adversaire de reprendre la priorité.


bah oui suis con ...Merci de me remettre dans le droit chemin de la logique .

----------


## Kamikaze

Urien n'a pas de 3frame donc ex tackle na jamais été fort. Cest un coup qui peut enerver entre debutant mais cest tout franchement. Balrog il a pareil mais cest positif, ya un mixup et ca peut toucher low.

----------


## von_yaourt

Par contre, pourquoi l'invulnérabilité des DP H ne commence qu'à la 3e frame ? Les DPs ne fonctionnent toujours pas contre les meatys si c'est bien le cas !  ::lol::

----------


## Kamikaze

Tu vois ca ou? Dans le truc que tas posté de combofiend je vois HP DP attack invu, donc bat les meatys

----------


## von_yaourt

> Tu vois ca ou? Dans le truc que tas posté de combofiend je vois HP DP attack invu, donc bat les meatys


C'est précisé pour chaque personnage : 

H Goshoryuken
Added attack and projectile invincibility for frames 3 - 6F

H Shoryuken
Added attack and projectile invincibility for frames 3 - 6F


Par exemple.

En tout cas si ça perd contre les choppes meaty, ça reste une option assez merdique.

----------


## Kamikaze

Ah ok merci. Bah cest une tres bonne chose je trouve. Ca permettra de calmer certains pressing quand meme et les setups pur meaty sont pas non plus legion dans le jeu. La majorité du temps tu te releves en neutral.

Cest un bon compromis ce leger buff.

----------


## von_yaourt

Corrige-moi si je me trompe, mais c'est pas quasi exactement les propriétés du DP H actuel ? Personne ne l'utilise plus dans les pressings ?

----------


## Kamikaze

Je pense que tu pourras plus facilement punir certains truc peut etre. Genre des cancel de normaux en projo que tu interrupt avec un dp hp. Le stomp de necalli est un projo (qcf k) donc yaura ptet des truc a faire. De meme ya des pressing que tu peux pas interrompre avec ton 3f du fait des hitbox, la si tu lis un trou de 3f cest garanti.

Mais bon à voir. Ca va ptet pas changer grand chose, je connais meme pas les frames dinvu actuelles. Par exemple dp en reaction dans dash straight de rog je sais pas si ca marche actuellement. La cest sur que ca passera. Enfin à voir les propriétés exactes du truc.

Perso le systeme actuel de dp ex full invu me va et ce léger buff donne un peu plus doptions donc content.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Ca permettra aussi ptet de conter les vreversal en reaction parfois. Comme je lai montré dans ma vid ou jutilise linvu des supers pour ça

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Enfin faudra faire les labs monster quoi. Ca se trouve tu pourras trade sur des gap de 2f etc.

----------


## Mr Thy

Mais, mais et Bison? Fuck Bison je vois  ::): 

Mouais, ça me va en fait...

----------


## Wahou

Je suis bien hypé. Un nouveau coup pour Sim qui promet plein de choses et surtout d'affronter Kolin sans ramasser contre sur contre.
Globalement les changements m'ont l'air cools. Pour Zangief notamment, le push back du Lariat qui tappait bas c'etait un peu moche et le fait qu'il ait de nouveaux outils ça compense sa faiblesse en déplacement : le retour du headbut sauté !  ::love:: 
Pour d'autres ça permet le up de persos relativement délaissés : Vega, Fang, Juri, etc. Et le nouveau DP a l'air plutôt cool, ça oblige à réfléchir tout en faisant que le pif revienne parce que ça avait complètement disparu et c'était un peu triste quand même : on pouvait plus mettre la max... Idem pour la supression du vieux saut dechoppe de crasseux.
Dans l'ensemble tout ça accentue le mind au détriment des combines, moi ça me va.

----------


## yodaxy

> Laura is a character who has seen quite a bit of a climb since the introduction of the Season 2 update. We are quite happy with her current performance and don't think much needs to be changed.


Mais oui

----------


## Erkin_

Déception pour les changements de Juri. Je veux de l'overhead sur qcf mk et que son st mp relève l'adversaire moi  :tired:

----------


## KyouLeMalpropre

J'ai pas bien compris le up de Vega pour être franc, des coups safe tous simplement ? il n'avait que deux coups normaux unsafe a vrai dire, et pis pas sur que ça change grand chose au pressing mis a part quelques setup un peu plus sale (je crache pas de dessus hein !)

----------


## Hige

> Zangief : Tundra Storm
> 
>  New move: F, D, DF + P - perform a counter (only works against horizontally-angled kick attacks)


Bonjour, Gief-Karin c'est 9-1.  :tired:

----------


## Kamikaze

> Corrige-moi si je me trompe, mais c'est pas quasi exactement les propriétés du DP H actuel ? Personne ne l'utilise plus dans les pressings ?


Ah oui j'ai un exemple précis, genre Necalli, une grosse base du pressing c'est cr.MK qcf MK, en théorie y'a un gap de 3f, sauf qu'en pratique ça trade sur jab.

Trade qui lead sur max damage pour necalli avec cr.HP, là y'aura p'têt moyen de remplacer le jab par dragon et necalli devra se contenter de qcf lk qui est négatif, c'est assez violent comme impact dans certains matchup où les Necalli abusaient au point de mettre qcf HK à la place du mk en jouant sur l'ambiguité et pour pouvoir presser à l'infini. Mais bon bref à voir quoi.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> J'ai pas bien compris le up de Vega pour être franc, des coups safe tous simplement ? il n'avait que deux coups normaux unsafe a vrai dire, et pis pas sur que ça change grand chose au pressing mis a part quelques setup un peu plus sale (je crache pas de dessus hein !)


Ouais y'a pas grand chose qui change. cr HP en pressing sera cependant très fort vu la portée. Le v-trigger ne trade plus sur les projos et certains coups, il fait légèrement plus mal et l'air de rien on verra p'têt plus de jeu de flying air barcelona claw normal vu qu'au moindre hit y'a l'air de pouvoir juggle. Un peu à la 2X, pour l'instant le move est pas super utilisé mais il a du potentiel, espèce de footsies aérien le truc, et les trade font pas trop mal à Vega, c'est surtout les whiffs qui font mal sur ce move.

----------


## Hige

> Alioune‏Compte certifié @Alioune85 2 hil y a 2 heures
> 
> Dp changes is basicaly bunch of text hoping players are too stupid to understand nothing changed.


/thread

----------


## Kamikaze

Putain mais Hige et Alioune c'est votre grande passion de dire de la merde à l'emporte pièce à la moindre information  :tired: 

Allez un exemple au pif de tête, st MP cr MP de Vega, la base de son pressing, aujourd'hui Ryu peut pas mettre HP shoryu dedans, là il pourra a prior, HP shoryu est 5 frame et pas invincible, donc oui ça change. Dur de voir toutes les implications, comme d'habitude dans les jeux de combats il faut longtemps avant de tout découvrir

Ouais et pareil pour le stomp de Necalli si dp hp passe.

----------


## Hige

Hahaha la gratuité d'un homme qui prend la mouche à la frame  ::lol:: 

J'en ai rien à foutre du changelog si ça n'impacte pas Karin ( à part le contre de Gief  :tired:  ). Je fais le tour des Twitter et ça chiale beaucoup, même chez un mec généralement mesuré comme FChamp.

----------


## Kamikaze

Nan nan mais y'a des antécédents, j'Option Select ton backdash là

----------


## Hige

> Master Parker‏ @DopeBoyPackz 1 hil y a 1 heure
> 
> Karin Gief. 9-1 Gief.


 :Cigare:

----------


## Mr Thy

Oui mais... Le Dahu - Hige. Combien? C'est ça la question importante bordel.

----------


## Kamikaze

Le matchup chialeuse qui joue top tier versus un mec qui jouait un perso soit disant low tier depuis la S1 et qui gagnait déjà avec c'est 0-10  :Cigare: 

Parce que ouais Zangief il a pas tant changé hein, et avant il était en bas de la liste, biiiien en bas

- - - Mise à jour - - -

'Fin comme d'hab quoi, tout le monde dit n'imp pour les matchups au final: https://www.eventhubs.com/tiers/sf5/

----------


## Mr Thy

Ca va encore finir en 2x FT7 tout ça.

----------


## Kamikaze

Ft500

----------


## Vorshakaar

> Ibuki
> 
>     Kunai Hoju
>         Placed lower in the command priority than Kazekiri
> 
> Developer Comments: In the heat of battle, we noticed that Ibuki players sometimes performed Kunai Hoju when they meant to perform Kazekiri. This happened either when performed against a cross up or if the command wasn't precisely input.
> 
> Unfortunately, this resulted in not only missed damage, but it also left Ibuki open to counter attack as well. With this change, Ibuki players should now get Kazekiri much more consistently.


Comment peut-on sortir un Kazekiri (dragon pied) en entrant un Kunai Hoju (demi-cercle avant-arrière pied) ?  ::huh::

----------


## Mr Thy

En bourrant sa race comme le petit ci-dessous.

----------


## Zaltman

Je suis très hypé par les changements de Gief.  ::love:: 

Le léger nerf du lariat me semble justifié (ça ressemblait à rien de pouvoir le mettre dans le startup d'une balayette mindée, et les vrais AA avec bas gros poing pour mixer après de toute façon).
A coté de ça l'ajout d'une choppe supplémentaire sur les persos baissés, d'un contre spécifique aux coups de type HK et d'un nouveau coup aérien sont autant de très bonnes surprises qui vont rajouter de la profondeur au gameplay du gros.

----------


## Kamikaze

La situation de crossup qu'ils décrivent, tu fais 623 en cours de crossup

Là dans l'exemple j'ai input dragon, pendant la phase de crossup de Ken et ça me sort le Kunai, le 6 devient 4, etc. c'est assez classique, ça arrivait dans sf4 et ça le fait dans d'autres jeux.

Donc en gros si tu fais pas un 623 strict et que tu rip en faisant glisser genre 6323(6) ça arrive. Mais le 623 strict fonctionne tout le temps



62(crossup)14 = 6236 en gros du fait du crossup

----------


## Vorshakaar

Je fais 6-3-6 debout ou 3-2-3 en étant accroupie pour faire dragon  ::ninja::  .

----------


## Kamikaze

Nan mais t'façon vu que t'anti air jamais et certainement pas les crossup c'était pas pour toi ce changement  ::ninja:: 

T'es plus du genre à faire dragon sur la relevée  ::lol::

----------


## Mr Thy

Vorsh? Nooon!  ::):

----------


## Vorshakaar

Pourquoi AA quand on a un contre-choppe magique ?  :Cigare:

----------


## Mr Thy

Parce que saut vide?

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

Dites les amis, 
Vous streamez vos rencontres de la topangcoin ? Y a moyen de les voir ?  ::huh::

----------


## von_yaourt

Putain les serveurs aujourd'hui c'était quelque chose. C'est déjà le jeu le moins réactif du marché, si en plus y a du lag entre joueurs fibrés, ça va être chiant.

Sinon j'ai ENFIN pu débloquer Kolin. Le grind en casual est beaucoup trop long, je me contenterai de faire les challenges désormais, si Capcom met deux mois à sortir chaque perso, ça devrait aller pour refaire 100K à chaque fois.

----------


## Hige

> Oui mais... Le Dahu - Hige. Combien? C'est ça la question importante bordel.


Bah Zaltman m'a mis 5-1 en casual  :Emo: 

Wai par contre les FT7 en Topangcoin je vais éviter d'en faire 4 d'affilée comme la dernière fois, j'en pouvais plus et l'autre sauvage qui me touillait le cerveau là avec ses pifs  :tired:

----------


## Vorshakaar

> Parce que saut vide?


Y'a toujours quelqu'un qui veut frapper à la retombé  ::ninja::  .

----------


## Mr Thy

Je vois pas de quoi tu parles  ::ninja::

----------


## yodaxy

> Dites les amis, 
> Vous streamez vos rencontres de la topangcoin ? Y a moyen de les voir ?


J'avais commencé à enregistrer et monter les replays des FT5 de la Topangcoin... Puis quand j'ai vu le boulot que c'était en réalité (sans compter mon logiciel de montage de merde qui se remet en version d'essai quand il le souhaite) j'ai vite abandonné  :Emo:

----------


## Mr Thy

Excuses tout ça. Avec splashscreen custom par match et tout et tout. Pub gratos bien sûr.


Manquait juste un match, à la demande du joueur.

Mais t'as raison, c'est du boulot.

----------


## Yoggsothoth

> Manquait juste un match, *à la demande du joueur*.


On veux savoir pourquoi  ::trollface::

----------


## Mr Thy

De ce que je me rappelle, il avait perdu, mais pas d'une façon spectaculairement scandaleuse. J'avais juste l'impression que c'était pas son jour, parce en fin de match, c'était très un sec "au revoir". Donc je lui ai demandé si je pouvais poster la vid, et c'était un non. Je respecte.

Autre chose que Hige et son "meeeeerde"  ::): 

Je sais, ça fait moins glamour qu'un "parce qu'il s'est fait dérouiller, voila pourquoi".

----------


## yodaxy

Haha je sais pas le temps que tu y as passé, mais là ce sont juste *tes* matches en plus. Imagine si tu devais tout faire  ::wacko::  

Sinon faudrait que j'installe le logiciel dont tu m'as parlé la dernière fois.

Mais si les canards veulent que j'upload des beaux replays de la Topangcoin ils n'ont qu'à me communiquer l'ID du replay en question et je le posterai ici une fois monté sans problème  :;):  J'ai fait une annonce la dernière fois et ça n'a malheureusement pas eu tellement de succès donc bon  :Emo: 

On fera peut-être ça pour les finales si vous êtes motivés.

----------


## Hige

> Excuses tout ça. Avec splashscreen custom par match et tout et tout. Pub gratos bien sûr.
> 
> 
> Manquait juste un match, à la demande du joueur.
> 
> Mais t'as raison, c'est du boulot.


Qu'est-ce qu'il était nul ce mec qui jouait Rog et Juri  ::o:

----------


## Yoggsothoth

> De ce que je me rappelle, il avait perdu, mais pas d'une façon spectaculairement scandaleuse. J'avais juste l'impression que c'était pas son jour, parce en fin de match, c'était très un sec "au revoir". Donc je lui ai demandé si je pouvais poster la vid, et c'était un non. Je respecte.
> 
> Autre chose que Hige et son "meeeeerde" 
> 
> Je sais, ça fait moins glamour qu'un "parce qu'il s'est fait dérouiller, voila pourquoi".


Je vois .

----------


## Mr Thy

> Qu'est-ce qu'il était nul ce mec qui jouait Rog et Juri


Ouais je sais. Perdre contre un sac qui jouait au jeu depuis un an au grand max  ::siffle:: 

En plus je crois que j'avais découvert E.Honda deux ou trois match avant (merci à Mjoln, qui m'avait filé une rouste avec le gros. Donc du coup je l'ai joué un peu pour connaitre ses combines).

----------


## Hige

> Ouais je sais. Perdre contre un sac qui jouait au jeu depuis un an au grand max 
> 
> En plus je crois que j'avais découvert E.Honda deux ou trois match avant (merci à Mjoln, qui m'avait filé une rouste avec le gros. Donc du coup je l'ai joué un peu pour connaitre ses combines).


Mais le match me rend fou hahaha Je rage devant tous les mauvais choix et les lectures de merde que j'ai fait, tu m'as mis 7/8 saut ochonage, tu crois que je vais bourrer un Senpusha ? Mettez-moi Karin dans SF4  :tired:

----------


## Mr Thy

Ouais je sais pas ce que c'était, mais questions chopes/chopes spé, j'avais ton numéro dans le 4.

----------


## Rom1

> Le problème cest que Vega est deja top tier cest juste qu aucun joueur na poussé le perso assez loin.


Kyou.




> Mais oui http://i64.tinypic.com/hslt1d.gif


Entre gentlemen on se comprend  :Indeed:

----------


## ababa

Ça lag today ou c'est ma manette PS4?
Genre même en training offline, y a un input lag de malade
(ça peut aussi venir de la maj récente de Windows Update)

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Pareil que pas mal de gens, ne t'en fait pas, plus il y a de maintenance moins le jeu est fluide .

----------


## Wahou

Je me suis également fait laver par Le Dahu. Lui 5 - Moi 2.
L'avantage au match up m'a permis de prendre 2 manches !
Son Zangief devient une véritable bête, tu comptes les secondes où tu peux respirer dans un round.
Gg à lui.

----------


## Mjoln

> Ouais je sais. Perdre contre un sac qui jouait au jeu depuis un an au grand max 
> 
> En plus je crois que j'avais découvert E.Honda deux ou trois match avant (merci à Mjoln, qui m'avait filé une rouste avec le gros. Donc du coup je l'ai joué un peu pour connaitre ses combines).


 :Emo:  Honda...

----------


## ababa

C'est vrai qu'ils vont nerfer Akuma?  :tired: 
C'est le shoto ultime, le perso c'est Ryu 2.0 et ils vont lui augmenter la barre de vie?  ::cry::

----------


## Yoggsothoth

J'ai posté le lien avec les changements à venir 2 pages précédemment .



> Tout les changement sont prévus fin Avril : https://www.eventhubs.com/news/2017/...ble-end-april/
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Et tu confonds nerf et Up je crois .

----------


## Mjoln

Ils ont rajouté un coup à Sim !

----------


## Mr Thy

Mjoln j'ai toujours joué contre ton Rog.

Je sais toujours pas si je dois m'entrainer pour le MU ou non  ::ninja::

----------


## Le Dahu

GG à Wahou qui va bientôt avoir une kolin redoutable

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Le mec lui aussi s'est mis dessus !

----------


## Mjoln

> Mjoln j'ai toujours *Pas* joué contre ton Rog.
> 
> Je sais toujours pas si je dois m'entrainer pour le MU ou non


Manquait pas un mot ?

Et bon, mon Rog est loin d'être redoutable (cf la Topancoin)...

----------


## Mr Thy

Rah bordel oui. Pourtant je me comprenais dans ma tête. On s'était mis d'accord et tout.

Edit : chouette analyse de Brian F sur le TAP de Rog (et surtout le fait que les japs apparament ne connaissaient rien sur le TAP)
https://www.twitch.tv/videos/128729071?t=01h11m40s

----------


## Mjoln

Je suis un peu claqué le soir en ce moment, mais je joue un peu entre mdi et deux. On a fait une belle session avec yaourt tout à l'heure d'ailleurs. Son Urien m'a bien lessivé mon Rog justement, à base de comebacks Aegis....

----------


## Mr Thy

Idem ici, je viens de rentrer. Passé ma journée derrière un rack vidéo à me retrouver dans un merdier de cables. Toujours très chouette quand celui qui a fait l'install orginale (c'est le cas de le dire) a choisi tous les cables de la même couleur, absolument RIEN labellisé. Et qu'il existe un schéma, mais que quand on le lis, on remarque que le mec se fout de ta gueule (la moitié des connections ammènent littéralemant à un point d'intérrogation)  :tired:

----------


## Hige

Un peu d'avis de Momochi sur le patchlog : https://twitter.com/fubarduck/status/842325315775016960

Et il pense que Bipson est top 10  ::ninja::

----------


## Kamikaze

C'est bien Hige, suis la voie de gens plus sages comme Momochi

----------


## Mjoln

C'est quoi cette histoire de temps de charge là ?  :tired:

----------


## Mr Thy

Ils avaient réduit la fenêtre où tu pouvais appuyer un bouton pour que la charge sorte : 12 frames S1 vers 6 frames S2. Apparament pour réduire le fait que certains trucs (genre le psycho axe de Bison) sortaient trop facilement le coup chargé au lieu du coup que tu voulais (le buffer charge restait actif trop longtemps). Du coup sortir les charges devenait plus strict depuis la S2 (j'avais du mal au début, mais mémoire de muscle toussa).

Les gens on râlé que du coup ils rataient trop leurs charges, donc ils ont réaugmenté vers 10 frames.

----------


## Mjoln

Dingue, je m'en suis pas rendu compte  ::o: 

Mais je l'ai pas vu dans le post de combofiend ça pourtant  :tired:

----------


## Mr Thy

C'est littéralement le 3ème system change dans son post.

----------


## Kamikaze

littéralement

Toi tu lis trop d'anglais qui disent literally

----------


## Hige

> C'est bien Hige, suis la voie de gens plus sages comme Momochi


Il met Karin dans le top 10, cet homme est obligé d'avoir raison.

----------


## Mr Thy

> littéralement
> 
> Toi tu lis trop d'anglais qui disent literally


Le français n'est pas ma langue maternelle non plus hein.

----------


## LeChameauFou

j'essayerais de taper au moins un ou deux joueurs demain aprem, s'il y a des gens ?

----------


## Supergounou

> Le français n'est pas ma langue maternelle non plus hein.


Tout s'explique!

----------


## Kamikaze

On rappellera que l'accent belge n'est pas une langue  ::ninja::

----------


## Mr Thy

Non, on appelle ça une amélioration  ::P:  Au moins on peut rigoler un peu.

Nan sérieux, je suis néerlandophone.

Chaque fois que les francophones se foutent de mon français, je leur dis "revenez me voir le jour où vous parlerez aussi bien ma langue que je parle la votre". A ma connaissance, il n'y en a qu'un qui a osé réagir.















Mon prof de français.

----------


## Kamikaze

Dutch, ils ont des mots marrants j'avais un pote dutch qui essayait de m'apprendre la prononciation mais c'est chaud

----------


## Mr Thy

Huizingen (nom d'une ville), woestijn (desert) ou wapenstilstandonderhandelingen (négotiation pour une trève). Pour les sonorités typiques.

Mais je crois que la plupart des gens ont des problèmes avec les syllabes ouvertes/fermées. Par exemple pour "goederen" et "waarderen", le -eren se prononce différement. 
Gou - de - ren
Ouaar - dee - ren

----------


## Wahou

Trop fatigué pour comprendre la video, c'est quoi le TAP en gros Thy ? C'est le coup de Balrog imba à la relevée ?
Sinon pendant trois jours ya un tournoi, le SXSW, avec du beau monde retransmis sur twitch (dès ce soir). Je vous recommande dans les matchs passés Punk vs Nuckledu qui vaut son pesant d'iode.

----------


## von_yaourt

Lien ?

----------


## Hige

> Huizingen (nom d'une ville), woestijn (desert) ou wapenstilstandonderhandelingen (négotiation pour une trève). Pour les sonorités typiques.
> 
> Mais je crois que la plupart des gens ont des problèmes avec les syllabes ouvertes/fermées. Par exemple pour "goederen" et "waarderen", le -eren se prononce différement. 
> Gou - de - ren
> Ouaar - dee - ren


Brrr

Le flamand, cette torture

----------


## Mr Thy

> Trop fatigué pour comprendre la video, c'est quoi le TAP en gros Thy ? C'est le coup de Balrog imba à la relevée ?
> Sinon pendant trois jours ya un tournoi, le SXSW, avec du beau monde retransmis sur twitch (dès ce soir). Je vous recommande dans les matchs passés Punk vs Nuckledu qui vaut son pesant d'iode.


Le Turn Around Punch, celui où il faut tenir 2 boutons et plus on tient longtemps, plus il devient safe (il compte "one" "two" etc... Jusqu'a "final").

----------


## Hige

https://www.twitch.tv/sxswgamingesports

Kolin is out  ::o:

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

J'ai regardé hier soir la finale de la Coupe de France SFV Courbevoie-Paris (Luffy contre Will2Pac), j'ai trouvé ça génial à regarder.  ::wub::  Ça joue hyper vite, quel niveau !  ::O:

----------


## yodaxy

> wapenstilstandonderhandelingen (négotiation pour une trève)


Ils doivent être en guerre tout le temps là bas, non ?  ::ninja::

----------


## ababa

Ce online moisi, je crois que c'est le pire jeu multi niveau online que j'ai jamais rencontré
Capcom héberge ses serveurs dans un village somalien?  :ouaiouai:

----------


## Mjoln

> https://www.twitch.tv/sxswgamingesports
> 
> Kolin is out


Gné ?

----------


## Mr Thy

> Ils doivent être en guerre tout le temps là bas, non ?


Pas loin de la vérité en fait  ::): 

Et ababa, ouais, depuis la S2, le netcode est dans les choux, mais c'est très aléatoire. Contre les canards, y a rarement un problème (dans mon cas quand même).
Je dois encore faire la vid sur l'enregistrement du dummy en training? Ou t'as déjà trouvé comment faire? J'aurai probablement le temps ce week end pour faire une truc vite fait sinon.

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

> Ce online moisi, je crois que c'est le pire jeu multi niveau online que j'ai jamais rencontré


Et pourtant… Peut-être qu'on ne t'a pas tout dit quand t'as posé des questions sur la discussion PES.  ::trollface::

----------


## ababa

> Pas loin de la vérité en fait 
> 
> Et ababa, ouais, depuis la S2, le netcode est dans les choux, mais c'est très aléatoire. Contre les canards, y a rarement un problème (dans mon cas quand même).
> Je dois encore faire la vid sur l'enregistrement du dummy en training? Ou t'as déjà trouvé comment faire? J'aurai probablement le temps ce week end pour faire une truc vite fait sinon.


Je veux bien merci mais prend ton temps, c'est pas urgent  :;): 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Et pourtant… Peut-être qu'on ne t'a pas tout dit quand t'as posé des questions sur la discussion PES.


J'ai le don de choisir des jeux avec un online aux fraises  ::ninja::

----------


## Yoggsothoth

> Tokido: I want Akuma's health reduced to 800 in exchange for less fireball recovery and faster movement


 ::ninja::

----------


## Hige

> Gné ?


Y avait une Kolin dans le tournoi mais le mec était 0 avec  ::o:

----------


## Wahou

Il était même -4, son grand truc étant de finir les parabellums lights et ex en garde...
Luffy a envoyé du lourd en revanche, et Fchamp reste probablement le meilleur Dhalsim à l'heure actuelle !

----------


## Yoggsothoth

YHC Mochi est meilleur je trouve, mais il a des soucis de santé en ce moment, d'ou sa disparition de la Topanga et son absence dans les tournois .

----------


## Hige

> Il était même -4, son grand truc étant de finir les parabellums lights et ex en garde...
> Luffy a envoyé du lourd en revanche, et Fchamp reste probablement le meilleur Dhalsim à l'heure actuelle !


En parlant de -4, j'suis choqué par le niveau de Pretty Ricky Ortiz  ::o: 

Est-ce que c'est Chun qui est naze à ce point ? On parle quand même du 2nd de la Capcom Cup, ça m'étonnerait que son niveau ait tant baissé.

----------


## Supergounou

Perso je trouve que Chunli a été énormément nerf à haut niveau par la saison 2. Ou alors les top players n'ont pas encore compris comment la maitriser, mais pour le moment j'en ai vu aucun qui arrive à s'en sortir convenablement.

----------


## Mr Thy

> Trop fatigué pour comprendre la video, c'est quoi le TAP en gros Thy ? C'est le coup de Balrog imba à la relevée ?
> Sinon pendant trois jours ya un tournoi, le SXSW, avec du beau monde retransmis sur twitch (dès ce soir). Je vous recommande dans les matchs passés Punk vs Nuckledu qui vaut son pesant d'iode.


Ouais, donc, maintenant que j'ai un vrai clavier devant moi.

Grosso modo, Brian F disait que les japonais à la Final Round ne connaissaient pas vraiment la frame data du Turn Around Punch. Par exemple, le TAP est invincible sur le haut du corps, au chopes, au projectiles. Mais seulement jusqu'a 8 frames avant de toucher. Donc même si on whiffe certains meaty à la relevée, on a encore le temps de battre le TAP. Itazan s'est pris plusieures fois le TAP à la relevée, et ne savait pas vraiment quoi faire.

Mais selon Brian F, si le TAP reste ainsi, les bons joueurs trouveront vite des setups (il en montre quelques uns avec Rog sur son stream), où ils sont à +3 sur une mise au sol, leur permettant de whiffer un meaty/chope à la relevée, et encore pouvoir mettre une punition sur le TAP au moment qu'il perd son invincibilité.

C'est une explication interessante pour voir comment les joueurs à gros niveau réflechissent, je penserai jamais à des trucs pareils de moi-même.

----------


## ababa

https://www.leboncoin.fr/consoles_je...56.htm?ca=18_s

C'est un bon stick pour commencer?
Je cherche pas la ref absolue mais un stick convenable
Comme je joue sur PC, un stick 360 me convient

EDIT:
https://www.leboncoin.fr/consoles_je...65.htm?ca=18_s

Le TE2 SFV à 140 eur, c'est un peu cher non?

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

> https://www.leboncoin.fr/consoles_je...56.htm?ca=18_s
> 
> C'est un bon stick pour commencer?
> Je cherche pas la ref absolue mais un stick convenable
> Comme je joue sur PC, un stick 360 me convient
> 
> EDIT:
> https://www.leboncoin.fr/consoles_je...65.htm?ca=18_s
> 
> Le TE2 SFV à 140 eur, c'est un peu cher non?


Plutôt le deuxième. Sinon, vois avec PrinceGITS pour son *TE.* Pas sûr qu'il y ait une différence fondamentale entre les deux, non ?  :;):

----------


## Vorshakaar

Comme Thy me posait la question sur steam, il me semble que le kunaï/kunaï ex d'Ibuki peut toucher meaty  ::ninja::  .

----------


## Wahou

Oui j'ai revu la vidéo au calme et j'ai compris. Très intéressant ! Beaucoup de Rog commencent à utiliser le TAP et au début j'ai pas compris...après j'ai glissé. Mais après avoir vu la vidéo je vais chercher un setup pour Sim !

----------


## Mr Thy

Et maintenant les mixup v-trigger

----------


## Mjoln

C'est bon ça  ::lol::

----------


## Mjoln

J'ai ma place pour le Redbull Kumité !  ::lol::   ::lol::   ::lol:: 

Qui qui y va aussi ?

----------


## ababa

C'est gratuit?  ::ninja::

----------


## Kamikaze

Bon chui dispo pour la poule staprem la, profitez en ca va pas durer

----------


## Rom1

Bon j'ai joué contre Kami... Jsais pas trop quoi en penser.

----------


## Kamikaze

Hahaha mais fais pas la diva, il m'a mis 5-0 (oui 5-0) mais il veut pas le dire

Y'avait du monde chez moi mais pas d'excuse de sac sur ce topic! Bien joué Rom1!

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Bon sinon ça va vraiment être chaud pour moi donc cet aprem ou jamais pour finir vos matchs avec moi. Après ça aucune idée de quand j'aurais internet de nouveau et le w-e prochain je pars :/

----------


## Hige

Bah tu peux déclarer forfait contre moi, on sait que tu vas pick Juri  ::ninja::

----------


## Kamikaze

T'es co ou t'est pas co  ::ninja::

----------


## Hige

Kami ( Clou ) 5 - Hige ( Karin ) 3.

Je dénonce de la collusion entre Rom1 et Kami  :tired: 

D'autant plus que ça ne jouait pas Juri  :tired:

----------


## Mr Thy

> C'est gratuit?


10 euros le ticket, mais sold out je crois.

----------


## von_yaourt

Le top 8 du SXSW est commencé : https://www.twitch.tv/sxswgamingesports

Je ne connaissais pas les set-ups aegis du Urien de RB, il faut ABSOLUMENT que je les lui pique, ils sont fantastiques pour faire des resets midscreen.  ::o:

----------


## HoStyle

D'ailleurs le bracket est ici : https://smash.gg/tournament/fighters...22%3A126676%7D
Leur site est super mal foutu je trouve.

----------


## Vorshakaar

Tiens, Valmaster s'est mis à jouer à Overwatch de façon pro.

----------


## Mr Thy

Voilababa, comme promis la petite vidéo. Pas capté pourquoi un de mes enregistrements à été croppé, mais trop la flemme de le faire mieux.

J'espère que ça t'aideras.

----------


## Minouche

Ba moi je dis c'est top. Merci Thy.

----------


## Kamikaze

S'pas pour dire que je l'avais dit depuis des lustres, mais je l'avais dit  ::o: , l'OS déchoppe c'est de la merde, depuis toujours.

----------


## von_yaourt

En même temps, je pense que c'est un punish très spécifique à Urien... Qui d'autre que lui peut faire une choppe whiff et tout de suite après un coup qui va assez loin pour punir un saut arrière ?

----------


## Kamikaze

Pas mal de persos, j'avais testé à l'époque (Rashid c'est sur), les shotos peuvent même tatsu je crois, j'avais testé avec Ryu (qui peut peut etre super aussi). À revoir en training.

Sans oublier que si tu choppes pas le mec whiff saut arrière devant toi. Et si tu décales ton coup il a pas la garde, bref je trouve ça très très mauvais en plus de se rapprocher du coin.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Rog peut dash punch et super aussi dans la liste

----------


## Mjoln

Mais alors je croiserai pas de canard au Redbull Kumité ? tout le monde s'en carre ?  ::cry::

----------


## Kamikaze

Si tu bois suffisamment de redbull tu me verras apparaitre à coté de toi juste avant l'overdose

----------


## Erkin_

Luffy en loser finale contre Nuckledu en ce moment.

----------


## Mjoln

rhaaa Luffy, j'y ai cru jusqu'au bout, comment c'etait dingue ce combat !

----------


## Kamikaze

Holy shit cette remontée, putain

----------


## Rom1

> Je dénonce de la collusion entre Rom1 et Kami


Sa technique : 
1) Dire qu'il était dispo qu'aujourd'hui, dernier relais.
2) Me laisser gagner avec beaucoup d'avance (il a quand même pris Vega et m'a mis quelques phases anti Laura dont va falloir que je me souvienne...)
3) Te laisser prendre confiance suite à l'annonce de sa défaite pour prendre encore plus de plaisir à te battre.

Une sorte de sacrifice-hit quoi... Il est déglinguo du cerveau. Mais c'est cool que ça soit tombé sur toi  ::ninja:: 




> Tiens, Valmaster s'est mis à jouer à Overwatch de façon pro.


Ouaip j'ai appris ça le WE dernier... Il vient de CoD cela dit, il revient à ses premières amours.




> Mais alors je croiserai pas de canard au Redbull Kumité ? tout le monde s'en carre ?


J'aurai beaucoup aimé mais j'ai déjà un truc ce WE et madame aurait pas aimé  ::o: 

J'espère que la 4G passera bien  ::ninja::

----------


## Kamikaze

J'te remettrai les pendules à l'heure dans le bracket Rom1 t'inquiète pas

----------


## Rom1

Ouais cette fois évite de jouer à HS et faire tes cartons en même temps. Merci.

----------


## Hige

::o:

----------


## Kamikaze

Putain propre, y'a même la physique du chapeau quoi

----------


## ababa

> Voilababa, comme promis la petite vidéo. Pas capté pourquoi un de mes enregistrements à été croppé, mais trop la flemme de le faire mieux.
> 
> J'espère que ça t'aideras.


Mille fois merci  :;): 
Mine d'or ce topic sur CPC et dire que c'est quasi la première fois que je viens dans cette section 
Je l'épingle dans mon dossier SF5  ::lol::

----------


## Hige

Survol interdit de la résidence Kanzuki, on te chope de l'autre bout de l'écran sinon  ::o:

----------


## ababa

On peut mettre la vidéo de Mr Thy en FP? C'est très utile, j'ai enfin compris comment le bot se comporter en training, ça pourrait servir aux nouveaux venus  :;): 

D'ailleurs j'ai vu que son menu était en anglais tout comme moi, je supporte pas la version FR avec sa traduction de sac  ::trollface:: 

Pour changer la langue sur PC:

C:\Users*USER*\AppData\Local\StreetFighterV\Saved\  Config\WindowsNoEditor

Ouvrir Engine.ini

Rajouter ces deux lignes suivantes:




> [Internationalization] 
> Culture=en

----------


## Wahou

Allez on s'active pour la coin, plus que 10 jours - idéalement - pour les poules.
Le Chameau Fou faut que tu fasses 2-3 soirées à thèmes cette semaine !  :;):

----------


## Mjoln

> On peut mettre la vidéo de Mr Thy en FP?


Si je veux.

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

> On peut mettre la vidéo de Mr Thy en FP? C'est très utile, j'ai enfin compris comment le bot se comporter en training, ça pourrait servir aux nouveaux venus


Perso, j'ai levé le pouce.  :;):  Je la garde aussi dans mes favoris pour m'entraîner.  ::):

----------


## Yoggsothoth

::huh::

----------


## Hige

Il a gagné parce qu'il a gratté en dernier, il a fait plus de dégâts que la Booki.

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Mwé c'est tout de même pas super clair tout ça .

----------


## von_yaourt

Pour rester sur TampaBison :

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Haha le salow !

----------


## Mjoln

Un nouveau set up tout en finesse pour boxeur.

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Oui bon avec le punch full charge aussi, c'est pas fait en match ça mais si ça ce fait  :Bave:

----------


## Mr Thy

Y'en a un qui l'a fait dans la compet de reddit. Joe Munday avait posé un challenge, et un semaine après y'en a un qui s'est pris un final dans la tronche. Balrog Diamond je crois, mais quand même, faut le faire. 56s de charge si je me souviens bien.

----------


## Wahou

Je serai bouillant pour de la baston ce soir dès 20h. Si jamais on est 4-5 à passer la soirée je monterai un petit round Robin !

----------


## Seb Ryu 84

CHAUD! (environ de 20h à 21h pour ma part)

Sinon Squizz, t'es mon dernier match, faut qu'on se capte. Qu'elles sont tes dispos?

----------


## SquiZz

Oui je sais... 
Je te fais signe sur Steam !

----------


## Mr Thy

> Tu veux progresser dans ton jeu ? Ecoute les conseils de *M. Thy* pour bien utiliser le mode training.

----------


## KyouLeMalpropre

Si il y a des combattants canards tardifs, je suis chaud  ::cry::

----------


## Kamikaze

Chui dispo vite fait, mais pas trop tard!

----------


## KyouLeMalpropre

Match bien sympas, merci ! 

(mode scan quand Kami prend Vega, je dois apprendre  ::ninja::  )

----------


## Rom1

Ce soir je suis retombé sur Baz (qu'on voit plus trop ici), il me semble qu'il était sur Nash, mais il a un Sim Ultra Gold assez dur à jouer pour Laura, j'arrive à gagner 2-1 de justesse mais bordel qu'est ce que j'ai transpiré... Un truc unsafe en garde et je prenais max damage + setup derrière...

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Je joue souvent avec lui, c'est mon copaing ! Par contre je l'ai toujours connu que sur Sim'  .

----------


## Rom1

Ma mémoire me joue ptet des tours...

----------


## Mjoln

Pour Yog et Wahou :



On se disait avec Yog que le match up Kolin / Ibuki est vraiment chouette à jouer. C'est vrai aussi quand on le regarde. Y a du spectacle !  ::):

----------


## Wahou

Yes j'ai vu le match mais merci de faire tourner ! Poongko a l'air de vouloir stick le perso, c'est cool.

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Mais oui pourquoi pas .

Et oui Mjoln sympa le match Kolin Vs Ibuki !

----------


## von_yaourt

> Mais oui pourquoi pas .


L'explication avec le hitbox viewer (et la preuve, s'il en fallait encore une, qu'il a la choppe spé la plus débile de l'histoire).

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Franchement pour moi le jeu a juste besoin de meilleurs hitbox et d'un online sans faille et il frôlerait la perfection !

----------


## Zerger

Ca reste quand meme nimp  ::P:  Les carrés rouges se touchent même pas!

----------


## von_yaourt

> Ca reste quand meme nimp  Les carrés rouges se touchent même pas!


Pas besoin, les rectangles rouges représentent la hitbox des coups, la partie qui frappe, tandis que le rectangle vert représente la hurtbox, la partie susceptible de se faire taper. Si le rouge de l'un touche le vert de l'autre, il gagne.

----------


## Mr Thy

N'empêche, la hitbox du air SPD reste fumée.

Et entre temps, Guilou doit se contenter de ça (ouais top tier, blablabla je sais, mais quand même).

----------


## yodaxy

La deuxième  ::XD::

----------


## Mr Thy

C'est dans l'optique Guile hein. Il tape tellement vite que c'est l'air qui te touche. Même en l'air il te fait des sonic boom.

----------


## SquiZz

et hop : Minouche (Nash) 5-0 SquiZz (Laura)

Merci pour les infos sur Nash

----------


## Minouche

De rien. Pour une fois que je peux aider ::): 

Bon sinon, Chameaufou c est un ninja ::ninja::  Impossible de matcher. Si tu me lis, viens me faire des bisous en FT5

----------


## Wahou

J'aime bien aussi la 4, il te fout son ceinturon dans la gueule.

----------


## KyouLeMalpropre

Kyou 5 - Zaltman 1

De très bon match, la moindre erreur et il me prend le round, un bon choppeur poilue comme on les aimes !

----------


## Star-Platinum

> N'empêche, la hitbox du air SPD reste fumée.
> 
> Et entre temps, Guilou doit se contenter de ça (ouais top tier, blablabla je sais, mais quand même).
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/255...6022be715c.jpg


C'est dans un intérêt de gameplay d’avoir des hitbox qui correspondent pas aux coups ? Ca m'avais bien choqué à l'époque ou j'avais testé le jeu, je me disais que je devais être teubé.

----------


## Wahou

Au fait, le vskill de Zangief fonctionne comme un reversal et est activable à la relevée (sauf si je suis vraiment un cake en exé mais j'ai essayé différents trucs et j'ai pas réussi à le counter). Donc il faut deviner si le gros vskill ou pas, dans le premier cas les options c'est choppe ou light>choppe, dans le second on peut meaty normalement. En sachant bien que si ça vskill la punition c'est gros spd direct, au minimum.

----------


## Zaltman

Tu prends les meaty parfais sur relevée v-skill, mais tu bas beaucoup de setups anti 3f de relevée. edit: faux c'est bien armor frame 1.
C'est cara-spé mais le spd ex reversal permet aussi de carroter des meaty de part un léger recul de hurtbox (ça pourri bien certains setup de Laura et Karin par exemple).

----------


## Rom1

Pov Laura  :Emo:

----------


## Wahou

> Tu prends les meaty parfais sur relevée v-skill.


Mais non, ceci est une légende... Je veux une vidéo !
Moi je fais vskill en reversal, je fais la grosse glissade ou un gale en meaty, et ça contre rien du tout, je tombe dans le vskill à chaque fois !




C'est moi ou bien?

----------


## Mjoln

Communiqué de presse tout chaud de  Capcom :

Les joueurs PC vont pouvoir tester des améliorations du Online au cours d'une mini béta : 




> Street Fighter V Offers Sneak Peek and Free Week to PC Players
> 
> Today, Capcom announced that it will be offering PC players a free glimpse into several new features and enhancements coming to Street Fighter V’s Capcom Fighters Network (CFN) online experience. Beginning on March 28th at 1pm PST /9pm GMT and running to April 3rd at 12pm PST / 8pm GMT, current and new Street Fighter V players will be able to experience the improved CFN system and test out the new Season 2 balance adjustments for free.
> 
> This trial offer will be limited to Steam users and will only feature online modes, but will be completely free to play for both current and new players. All available characters, including the recently-released Kolin, will be unlocked for play. Once the test is concluded, Capcom will make further adjustments to optimize the new CFN and it will make its official release to both PS4 and PC players soon after.
> 
> Here is a list of improvements and new features coming to the new CFN:
> 
> Matchmaking Improvements
> ...

----------


## von_yaourt

Une blacklist et la sauvegarde des paramètres du training, ENFIN, Capcom n'a plus dix ans de retard sur ces points là.  ::lol:: 

Sinon Wahou, si le v-skill de Zangief a bien une frame de start-up avant d'être actif frame 2, tu peux théoriquement le battre si tu fais un meaty frame perfect. Bon courage si tu n'as pas un set-up adéquat.

----------


## Mr Thy

> C'est dans un intérêt de gameplay d’avoir des hitbox qui correspondent pas aux coups ? Ca m'avais bien choqué à l'époque ou j'avais testé le jeu, je me disais que je devais être teubé.


La plupart du temps oui. Si tu regardes la hurtbox du Devils Reverse de Bison qui est énorme, c'est pour plus ou moins être punissable. Si la hurtbox serait "réaliste" ce coup serait très dur à battre (il faudrait obligatoirement être au dessus du bras pour casser le DR. Anti air ou saut anti air en réaction serait difficile, vu que la hitbox du bras ferait barrière). Donc oui, il y a bel et bien un réflexion.

La plupart du temps. Pour certains comme ceux de Guile on pourrait croire que le responsable a trop fumé la moquette.

----------


## Seb Ryu 84

> Communiqué de presse tout chaud de  Capcom :
> 
> Les joueurs PC vont pouvoir tester des améliorations du Online au cours d'une mini béta :


Je ne sais pas vous. Et je sais que c'est Capcom mais moi ça me refout grave la hype !!!

----------


## yodaxy

> La plupart du temps. Pour certains comme ceux de Guile on pourrait croire que le responsable a trop fumé la moquette.


Ouais y a pas mal de perso qui ont les mêmes types de coups aériens, du genre le MP est plutôt un coup air-to-air en général (d'où la hitbox décalée vers le haut).

Mais là pour Guile c'est vraiment n'imp, vu comme ça on dirait qu'il n'a aucun coup qui peut taper un adversaire au sol sans se prendre une mandale avant  ::XD:: 

Sinon, oui c'est sympa les changements du online. Et pas trop tôt ! Mais toujours pas de mode arcade  ::ninja::

----------


## Ouro

> Communiqué de presse tout chaud de  Capcom :
> 
> Les joueurs PC vont pouvoir tester des améliorations du Online au cours d'une mini béta :


Rien sur le netcode ?

----------


## Supergounou

Le quoi?  ::ninja::

----------


## Hige

Keskidi ?

----------


## Wahou

Oui je connais la théorie mais quid de la pratique, bon là j'ai pas fait des setups propres mais je pense que c'est meaty quand même (au moins le premier flame).

----------


## Mr Thy

> Tu prends les meaty parfais sur relevée v-skill, mais tu bas beaucoup de setups anti 3f de relevée.
> C'est cara-spé mais le spd ex reversal permet aussi de carroter des meaty de part un léger recul de hurtbox (ça pourri bien certains setup de Laura et Karin par exemple).


T'es certain que les meaty cassent le V-skill. Je croyais que le V-Skill avait armour dès la frame 1. Faudrait tester en training.

----------


## Wahou

> T'es certain que les meaty cassent le V-skill. Je croyais que le V-Skill avait armour dès la frame 1. Faudrait tester en training.


Mais, mais....et moi et ma 1ère vidéo on compte pour du chocolat ?  ::ninja::

----------


## von_yaourt

Oui. Car si tu savais faire des meatys tu ne perdrais pas contre le bronze que je suis.  ::trollface::

----------


## ababa

Le mode story (pas celui des persos) ça rapporte des points money?  ::huh::

----------


## von_yaourt

> Le mode story (pas celui des persos) ça rapporte des points money?


Oui, 30000 quand t'as tout fini.

----------


## Supergounou

Oui, pas mal même, 50000FM de mémoire. Et la même si tu le fini en hard.

EDIT: ok, je suis lent et optimiste  ::P:

----------


## Wahou

Roh ce coup bas.
Du coup riposte :
Pour la Coin contre Yaourt, il faut le pousser au coin et sauter cross-up, il sait pas après... ::siffle::

----------


## Mr Thy

> Mais, mais....et moi et ma 1ère vidéo on compte pour du chocolat ?


Celle qui est privée et qu'on peut pas regarder?  ::ninja:: 

- - - Updated - - -




> Roh ce coup bas.
> Du coup riposte :
> Pour la Coin contre Yaourt, il faut le pousser au coin et sauter cross-up, il sait pas après...


Rohh, et c'est y pas justement ma spécialité, ça.

Nan, je blague...







C'est le seul truc que je fait.

----------


## Zaltman

> Oui je connais la théorie mais quid de la pratique, bon là j'ai pas fait des setups propres mais je pense que c'est meaty quand même (au moins le premier flame).


Ça me fait mal au coeur de donner à von_yaourt une raison de plus de pleurer de rire à propos de gief, mais j'ai effectivement dit une connerie, le vskill est bel et bien armor frame 1.  :Red:

----------


## LeChameauFou

J'ai fait quelques matches cette semaine, j'avais une connexion de merde mais pas avec des membres cpc. Donc si cela continu je serais obligé de déclarer forfait si ça vous bloque pour le reste. Demain je retenterais, si c'est trop mauvais je vous signalerais de quoi il en retourne.

----------


## Hige

Question messieurs, je cherche à jouer un perso plus passif/lame histoire d'élargir mes horizons. Qui serait l'elu(e) ?  ::o: 

À noter que Gief/Birdie sont out parce que gros, fuck Bison  :tired: © ( non en vrai il est aussi/plus buttonsy que Karin ) et le premier qui me dit Juri, ça se finit en ft5.

----------


## Minouche

Juri! Allez viens, viens on va sbatte  ::trollface::

----------


## Supergounou

Mika?

----------


## Wahou

Dhalsim ?  ::siffle:: 
Sinon Kolin peut correspondre. Elle a quelques pressings mais son gameplan c'est surtout contre>okizeme.

----------


## Mr Thy

> Question messieurs, je cherche à jouer un perso plus passif/lame histoire d'élargir mes horizons. Qui serait l'elu(e) ? 
> 
> À noter que Gief/Birdie sont out parce que gros, fuck Bison © ( non en vrai il est aussi/plus buttonsy que Karin ) et le premier qui me dit Juri, ça se finit en ft5.


T'as quelque chose contre les gros, hein?

Guile. Passif jouer tu peux. Kolin ou Alex, m'ont pas l'air très buttonsy, mais je peux me tromper.

----------


## ababa

Bon j'ai enfin lâché mon Ryu de sac pour Laura  ::lol:: 
Ça correspond plus à mon jeu
Les joueurs de Laura, un combo qui passe bien?  ::blink:: 
Pour l'instant, je joue sans connaitre les combos, son F HK est divin, je mixe avec Bas HK, elle choppe plutôt bien, elle a pas une vie en mousse, mon gameplan actuel, saut lk (en sautant reculant, ou pour attaquer, soit placer une choppe après saut lk, soit faire un petit Bolt charge avec quelques coups neutral)
Par contre, en reversal dans un coin c'est chaud
Un gameplan efficace avec elle?
Je crois que son Bolt charge, il faut plutôt utiliser LP?

Les matchup positifs/négatifs de Laura?

(je bosserais Karin que j'aime bien mais son exec est particulièrement anti-noob friendly quand j'aurais atteint un niveau silver avec Laura  ::ninja:: )

Merci

----------


## yodaxy

Combo qui fait mal :

Jump MK/HP, bas+HP, V-trigger, bas+HP, qcb+PP, qcf+HP. Mais il faut du V-trigger et une barre EX.

Son BnB c'est bas+HP qcf+MP, P/K.

Ses combos sont disponibles sur Fat :

https://fullmeter.com/fatonline/#/combos/Laura

Après c'est plutôt un perso de mix-up (après son Thunderclap EX, tu fais MK/HP xx Vskill avante et tu continue avec du mixup haut/bas ou avant/arrière). Elle a aussi pas mal de possibilités après son Bolt Charge LP (choppe spé, choppe normale, coup). Et elle est efficace en okizeme (elle a de bons meaty après une choppe normale avant ou arrière).

File ton ID steam on pourra se faire des matches je la main  ::):

----------


## Rom1

Son meilleur BnB c'est s.lp > 236lp.  Ou cr.mk > 236lp.

Les 2 hits y a que ça de vrai.

----------


## yodaxy

> Son meilleur BnB c'est s.lp > 236lp.  Ou cr.mk > 236lp.
> 
> Les 2 hits y a que ça de vrai.


BnB que tu peux spammer sans problème contre les noobs en ranked parce qu'ils comprennent pas qu'il faut pas appuyer sur les boutons  ::ninja:: 

Puis dès qu'ils commencent à comprendre -> choppe.

Laura

----------


## Hige

Merci pour vos conseils messieurs  ::o: 

J'avais pensé à Alex ( Yogg pourra confirmer ) et Kolin me semble un bon choix aussi. Bon, va falloir farmer la FM  :tired:

----------


## Wahou

Bon. Bilan après quelques semaines de Kolin. Je bats des gars qui me démontent mon Dhalsim. C'est presque vexant même si y a une question de connaissance du match up qui rentre évidemment en compte.
Tout n'est clairement pas au point, j'ai du mal à gérer le neutral contre les mecs très passifs/prudents notamment (et les Zangiefs bien sûr), en dehors du bas mk elle manque de pokes efficaces et safes. Je maîtrise pas encore les setups mais ça bosse un peut et quand ça rentre, c'est tellement kiffant. Tu sens vraiment le momentum s'inverser sur un contre réussi, après le gars est dans tes filets (enfin quand tu rates pas) c'est juste trop bon.  ::love:: 
Petite vidéo à destination des Kolineux Yog et Vorsh :

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Très propre la vidéo ! merci .Mais il n'a pas mis les setup que j'ai trouvé  :Cigare:

----------


## Hige

Messieurs de la Topangcoin que j'ai pas encore joué ( Parpaingue/Squizz/ChameauFou/Rom1 ), je suis dispo pour nos matches, bippez-moi sur Steam  ::o:

----------


## Mjoln

> Y'en a un qui l'a fait dans la compet de reddit. Joe Munday avait posé un challenge, et un semaine après y'en a un qui s'est pris un final dans la tronche. Balrog Diamond je crois, mais quand même, faut le faire. 56s de charge si je me souviens bien.


Et PR Rog aussi :

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Et je l'ai vu hier soir heuuu...ce matin 5h30 en live !

----------


## Mjoln

Ah bin sur eventhubs ils ont linké la video ou on voit PR Rog jouer, c'est assez drole  ::):   :

https://www.eventhubs.com/images/201...ne-three-hits/

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Je me disais aussi, chacun des 2 joueurs ayant moddé leurs jeux différemment, j'étais pas sur que c'était celle que j'avais vu .

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

> Et PR Rog aussi :


Ah ouais, à ce point j'avais pas encore vu !  ::O: 
Par contre, le mec a un problème de gamma, là, quand même !  ::O:  :Cryb:

----------


## Mr Thy

J'étais sur et certain que PR allait encore le rendre mieux avec son fameux rire haha.

----------


## Wahou

> Très propre la vidéo ! merci .Mais il n'a pas mis les setup que j'ai trouvé


Tu me montreras, dis.  :Bave:

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Wep !

----------


## Mr Thy

Nouvelle tech anti-Balrog découvert!





 ::w00t::

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

> Ah bin sur eventhubs ils ont linké la video ou on voit PR Rog jouer, c'est assez drole


En effet.  ::): 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Nouvelle tech anti-Balrog découvert !

----------


## Mjoln

> Nouvelle tech anti-Balrog découvert!


Mouai ça me rappelle une certaine technique anti-Honda. Typiquement le genre de truc qui me met en boule. Ça finissait toujours très mal pour celui qui l'utilisait en général...  :Cigare:

----------


## Kamikaze

Plutot cool les annonces de Capcom concernant (enfin putain) l'update du CFN etc. En revanche si c'est encore un raté ça va être VRAIMENT très pénible.

Si les drapeaux marchent enfin en lounge ça sera déjà cool.

Sinon moi je dégage Dimanche, aucune idée de quand je pourrai retoucher à une co internet décente, mais au pire j'irai squatter chez Dahu pour finir les matchs de la Topanga maintenant que je suis pas loin de chez lui  :tired:   ::trollface::

----------


## Mr Thy

Si jamais Kami commence à jouer un Gief pendant la Topangcoin, on saura pourquoi  ::ninja::

----------


## Mr Thy

Pff plus d'une heure avant que ce foutu jeu me trouve un match classé.

----------


## Supergounou

:haha: 



Spoiler Alert! 


La prochaine fois, envoie un MP.

----------


## Mr Thy

Trop salé de m'être autodétruit contre Rodrigo... Si vous vous demandez si c'est possible de se prendre tous les V-Skill overhead d'affilée. Oui.

J'ai du piquer des points à une Cammy pour me calmer. C'est pour dire.

----------


## Hige

Résumé de ma soirée sur SF5 : perdre son rang Glod durement acquis sur des Ex tackle/Dash straight de l'autre bout de l'écran.

Perdre contre Alex/Laura parce que je me fais pas respecter à la relevée et que je mange toutes les chopes spé.

Gagner/faire des matchs ultra serrés contre des Gold/Platinum.

Perdre contre les schnapseries des Super Silver qui respectent rien.

Aider une Karin à monter Gold en perdant volontairement.

Récupérer son Gold d'un cheveu contre un Birdie qui a manqué le meurtre sur une erreur d'exé.

Pourquoi je joue encore en classé moi ?  :tired:

----------


## Supergounou

Faut qu'on se fasse des matchs à l'occasion Hige, ton profil correspond à peu près au mien. Sauf que je suis encore silver moi...

----------


## Rom1

> Trop salé de m'être autodétruit contre Rodrigo... Si vous vous demandez si c'est possible de se prendre tous les V-Skill overhead d'affilée. Oui.


Match aller 2-1. 
Match retour 1-2.

Balle au centre  :;): 

Et c'était du Casu pas du classé  :;):  Merci pour les overhead et les tips contre les Devil Reverse btw  :;): 

Je viens de fumer un Ken Platinum. Mattez moi ce chara design lors du KO. Magnifique.

----------


## Mr Thy

Je fais que donner des conseils aux autres, je reçois jamais rien en retour bordel  ::P: 

Nan, le classé c'était après ta victoire, j'étais en casu+ranked, j'ai eu 5 casu et un classé en 1 heure.

Et 3x ce même Sim de merde qui faisait lagger à chaque TP.

----------


## Rom1

Bah faut dire que tu connais déjà énormément de choses... Jveux bien te dire comment punir Laura mais tu le fais déjà :D

----------


## Mr Thy

Je connais juste rien. J'appuie juste sur des boutons. Si ça touche, je continue.









Si ça touche pas, aussi.

----------


## Wahou

L'overhead est à genre -6. Faut mettre un 3f dans le elbow light en garde pour niquer le mixup. Le elbow ex est -5/-6 aussi et Rom1 en abuse. Le elbow M idem. Le clap pas chargé est à 0(ou neg même je sais plus) en garde, go taper on block ou sweep s'il charge. Les lauras ne font que des elbows et des OH donc t'es bon. Au pire tu fais des devils reverse à l'infini. S'il anti air tu fais whiffer, sinon tu presses, s'il comprend tu fais le ex qui touche devant et atterri derrière (si si).
Bons matchs et de rien pour les tips.  ::ninja::

----------


## Hige

Wi mais Rom1 il tue des Platinum, tu devrais faire gaffe si tu tombes sur lui Wahou  ::o:

----------


## Mr Thy

> L'overhead est à genre -6. Faut mettre un 3f dans le elbow light en garde pour niquer le mixup. Le elbow ex est -5/-6 aussi et Rom1 en abuse. Le elbow M idem. Le clap pas chargé est à 0(ou neg même je sais plus) en garde, go taper on block ou sweep s'il charge. Les lauras ne font que des elbows et des OH donc t'es bon. Au pire tu fais des devils reverse à l'infini. S'il anti air tu fais whiffer, sinon tu presses, s'il comprend tu fais le ex qui touche devant et atterri derrière (si si).
> Bons matchs et de rien pour les tips.


Et Wahou qui croyait que j'étais sérieux  ::P: 

Le problême que j'ai surtout c'est quand j'ai plus joué pendant une semaine, tout ça dégringole. Plus de combo's, plus d'espacement, je reconnais même plus le départ de certains coups. Parce que je suis plus en mode SF (jte jure, je suis encore en train de penser travail en plein milieu d'un blockstring de l'adversaire). Et ça prend typiquement 2-3 jours avant de virer ce bruit de mes pensées. Je suis déjà content que je me fais pas rouler dessus.

Donc oui, je sais que l'overhead est à -7, mais en garde hein. Si je me le prend à chaque fois, cette connaissance ne me sert à rien  ::): 

Et Rom n'a, à ma connaissance, mis aucune chope spé ex à ma relevée (dash chope spé ça oui), et seulement un elbow ex à la sienne. Ça m'a perturbé.

----------


## yodaxy

> Match aller 2-1. 
> Match retour 1-2.
> 
> Balle au centre 
> 
> Et c'était du Casu pas du classé  Merci pour les overhead et les tips contre les Devil Reverse btw 
> 
> Je viens de fumer un Ken Platinum. Mattez moi ce chara design lors du KO. Magnifique.
> 
> https://steamuserimages-a.akamaihd.n...nd-color=black


Il en perd sa perruque  ::XD::

----------


## zeXav

Je reviens sur la nouvelle Beta à venir.




> Rien sur le netcode ?


Il y a ce tweet relayé sur le fofo Steam.





Doublement intéressant tout ça.

----------


## Wahou

Pour bloquer l'overhead faut relever la garde.  ::ninja::

----------


## ababa

Depuis la S2 sur PC, toutes les manettes en D-Input sont prises en compte? 
C'est pas très clair, ça voudrait dire que si j'ai une pad PS4, j'ai plus besoin de passer par un soft tiers et que je peux directement l'utiliser sur SF5?

----------


## Yoggsothoth

CONFIGURATION REQUISE
MINIMALE :
Système d'exploitation : Windows 7 64-bit
Processeur : Intel Core i3-4160 @ 3.60GHz
Mémoire vive : 6 GB de mémoire
Graphiques : NVIDIA® GeForce® GTX 480, GTX 570, GTX 670, or better
DirectX : Version 11
Réseau : Connexion internet haut débit
Carte son : DirectX compatible soundcard or onboard chipset
*Notes supplémentaires : Compatible with XInput and DirectInput USB devices including gamepads and arcade sticks based on Xbox 360, Xbox One, and DualShock controllers. Steam Controller also supported.*

----------


## Mr Thy

> Pour bloquer l'overhead faut relever la garde.


C'est quel bouton, la garde?  ::ninja:: 

Edit :




Et les mecs oublient que Taylor apparait déjà dans le prestory mode de Kolin.
Mais bon, énième mention de Taylor pour la S2.

----------


## Hige

Le perso a quand même 0 charisme. J'ose espérer un tout petit peu qu'il ne sera pas le second perso de la s2  :Emo:

----------


## Vorshakaar

> Question messieurs, je cherche à jouer un perso plus passif/lame histoire d'élargir mes horizons. Qui serait l'elu(e) ?


Pour un ultra silver, Juri ou Fang  ::trollface::  .

----------


## Hige

J'suis remonté en Gold, plébéien  :Cigare:

----------


## Mr Thy

Et avec une facilité légendaire en plus  :;):

----------


## Hige

:Emo:

----------


## Ouro

Je devrais essayer de passer Gold, sans manger mon stick...   :tired:

----------


## yodaxy

J'essayerai après qu'ils aient amélioré les serveurs, perso. Parce que ce Ranked de l'enfer  :tired:

----------


## Mr Thy

Il est presque fini. Sérieux travail sur les textures.

----------


## Hige

Pwah. Complètement craqué

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Classe, mais j'aurais aimé une version sans guitare, on est pas dans Tekken là 




 ::ninja::

----------


## SquiZz

Et hop victoire sur le fil de Seb Ryu (Necalli) 5-4 Squizz (Laura)

----------


## yodaxy

> http://orig13.deviantart.net/b524/f/...66-db3fy9p.jpg
> 
> Il est presque fini. Sérieux travail sur les textures.


Trop claaaasse  ::wub::

----------


## Seb Ryu 84

> Et hop victoire sur le fil de Seb Ryu (Necalli) 5-4 Squizz (Laura)


Et c'était put!$@ de chaud! Bien joué!

Faut vraiment que je travaille mes mix-up et mes frametraps. Ne jouer qu'en réaction ça use trop les nerfs (surtout contre Laura!)

PS: Du coup, j'ai fini mes matches!

----------


## Rom1

Moi j'attends le petit Parpaingue à l'accueil. Le petit Parpaingue.

----------


## Wahou

La coin stagne un peu...c'est dommage parce qu'on est pas loin de la fin. Chameau où es-tu?
Je propose de clore les poules dimanche soir quelques soient les matchs restants. Ca vous va? On peut envisager de faire toutes les phases finales sur une soirée si ça vous dit, ça devrait etre faisable et plus dynamique.
Vorsh je serai dispo demain soir pour jouer !

----------


## Baz

Les mecs, avec la maintenance serveur de cette nuit il y a eu une maj de nos PL (perdu ou manquer).
Certain ont reçu plus de 1000PL, moi seulement 250PL...mais c'est toujours ça pris.

----------


## Rom1

Pourquoi des PL ? On veut de la FM nous ! Remboursez !!!

----------


## Mr Thy

Selon le site Capcop JP, ils devraient avoir vérifié les logs des match, et calculés les LP que chaque joueur ait perdu quand les serveurs merdaient pour comptabiliser les points. Pas certain si ça inclut les RQ.

Mais oui, c'est normal alors que certains joueurs ait reçu plus ou moins de points (possiblement même rien).

----------


## Rom1

J'ai joué contre le Dahu pour me détendre en rentrant du boulot  ::): 

J'aurai pas dû  ::):  9-2 pour lui  ::): 

Je veux mourir  ::):

----------


## Hige

T'as pas assez chopé

----------


## Rom1

Il me faisait choppe spé dans la choppe spé. Trop de violence pour mon ptit coeur.

----------


## Mr Thy

Maso va.

----------


## Hige

> Il me faisait choppe spé dans la choppe spé. Trop de violence pour mon ptit coeur.


New meta  ::o:

----------


## von_yaourt

> New meta


https://youtu.be/DejIFX5qplk?t=1616

 ::P:

----------


## Hige

Ptite question, les couleurs des costumes alternatifs qu'on débloque en survival donnent de la FM ?  ::o:

----------


## parpaingue

Oué j'ai été malade comme un chien et j'ai pas du tout pensé à la topangcoin pendant deux semaines, donc j'ai des matchs à rattraper.
Pas sur que ça change beaucoup mes résultats ceci dit  ::):

----------


## Rom1

RDV presque pris avec parpaingue. Il me restera plus que ma bête noire : Hige  :tired:

----------


## Hige

Je taffe un perso anti-Laura  :tired:

----------


## Minouche

Rooo le mec il a qu'une bête noire... Moi j'en ai au moins une dizaine :Cigare:

----------


## Mr Thy

> Ptite question, les couleurs des costumes alternatifs qu'on débloque en survival donnent de la FM ?


Non, tu gagnes la FM pour la première fois que t'as débloqué la couleur.

----------


## Rom1

> Je taffe un perso anti-Laura


Bison et Zangief  ::o:

----------


## Vorshakaar

> Vorsh je serai dispo demain soir pour jouer !


Okie dokie.

----------


## Hige

> Bison et Zangief


Savapanon.

@Thy : Ok, merci !

----------


## SquiZz

Il ne me reste plus que Hige et Le Chameau à jouer

----------


## Ethyls

Bon du coup, avec la p'tite semaine gratuite SFV qui arrive demain à 22H, j'vais m'y mettre (ça tombe bien, j'ai failli l'acheter aujourd'hui). Vous me conseillez quoi comme personnage chouette pour quelqu'un qui jouait un T-Hawk rose dans USFIV ?

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Alex ? Voir Zangief mais si tu le jouais pas dans le 4 .

----------


## Le Dahu

c'est juste une méconnaissance du match-up Rom 1, ta Laura est très bien  :;): 

Ce qui veulent que je sabote la manette de kami pour les matche de la topangcoin peuvent se manifester par mp pour recevoir mes coordonnées bancaire  :Cigare: 

Dédicace pour von_Yahourt:



La ELEAGUES commence maintenant, des canards regardent?

----------


## ababa

Très sympa notre petite session avec Yodaxy, je me suis mangé les combos de sa Laura  ::wacko:: 
Mais il a apprécié mon VT~CA  ::ninja::

----------


## Wahou

> Bon du coup, avec la p'tite semaine gratuite SFV qui arrive demain à 22H, j'vais m'y mettre (ça tombe bien, j'ai failli l'acheter aujourd'hui). Vous me conseillez quoi comme personnage chouette pour quelqu'un qui jouait un T-Hawk rose dans USFIV ?


Essaye Birdie aussi, je lui trouve quelques points commun et il a l'air fun.

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Suis devant également, le lien : http://live.eleague.com/

----------


## Kamikaze

Lol je viens d'arriver là, premier test: la connexion. Ça a l'air pas mal en fait.



- - - Mise à jour - - -

Le ping a part l'air dégueu.

Ah putain j'ai oublié ma manette, t'façon je pense remonter ce week end, je la prendrai au passage.

Sauf coup de pute j'ai l'air de pouvoir doser en fait

----------


## Supergounou

C'quoi Eleague?

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Un tournoi invitationnel avec du pognon, ce plateau ! jette un œil sur le site officiel .

----------


## Supergounou

Ouais je suis dessus, ça cause beaucoup mais ça tape pas des masses. On en est où dans le tournoi? Est-ce que le Dahu aussi est invité?

----------


## Yoggsothoth

C'est le début et le_dahu je crois pas mais ça va venir .

----------


## Supergounou

Et pourquoi ils se retiennent tous de se curer le nez alors que ça se voit qu'ils en crèvent d'envie?

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> C'est le début et le_dahu je crois pas mais ça va venir .


Ok thx  :;):

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Pourquoi tant de question  :^_^:

----------


## Supergounou

Parce qu'euh... pourquoi pas?  ::P:

----------


## Le Dahu

J'ai décliner l'invitation pour ne pas décourager les autres participants. Ils ont pas de garde punk et smug bon sang

----------


## Yoggsothoth

C'est en FT2...c'est nul .

----------


## Supergounou

> J'ai décliner l'invitation pour ne pas décourager les autres participants.


Fairplay  :Clap: 



Spoiler Alert! 


Alors que foutre des 5-0 en boucle à des noobs sur le tournoi CPC ça ne te dérange pas  :tired: 






> C'est en FT2...c'est nul .


+1

- - - Mise à jour - - -

1 FT2, 1 pub. Les mecs ont trouvé le bon format, prends en de la graine Thy.

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Plus de pub que de match en effet ...mais bon vu que pognon=argent  ::ninja:: 

Edit : Mais Jules fiente...ce sac

Edit²: humm les 2 rates pas mal en fait, à cause des écrans Dell ?

----------


## Hige

> Il ne me reste plus que Hige et Le Chameau à jouer


T'es là demain soir ?  ::o:

----------


## Supergounou

Pub  :ouaiouai:

----------


## Yoggsothoth

L'est fort ce Punk dit donc sinon ! Et infil' qui va t il jouer ? Hummm Juri ? Kolin j'aimerais bien .

----------


## yodaxy

> Très sympa notre petite session avec Yodaxy, je me suis mangé les combos de sa Laura 
> Mais il a apprécié mon VT~CA


Ouais c'était cool.

T'as un bon Ryu aussi  ::lol::

----------


## Hige

Bordel Marn, comment t'as pu perdre contre un sac comme Julio  :tired:

----------


## Supergounou

T'es à la bourre mec, y a eu 5 pubs depuis.

----------


## Mr Thy

> Fairplay 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> Alors que foutre des 5-0 en boucle à des noobs sur le tournoi CPC ça ne te dérange pas 
> 
> ...


J'avais prévu une page de pub à chaque pif pour la Topangcoin.

----------


## Supergounou

> J'avais prévu une page de pub à chaque pif pour la Topangcoin.


Amen.

Sinon, très beau match Punk - Momochi, malgré les 2 persos que je déteste surement le plus du cast du jeu.

----------


## ababa

Faut que je retrouve les conseils de Mr Thy contre Laura, Yodaxy m'a lavé avec sa Laura  ::XD:: 
C'était trop drôle, garde, garde, bolt charge, choppe, je me faisais rouler...
Je tente même pas un light ou un stand MP, je me fait violer surplace  :tired: 
Laura god tiers du jeu  ::ninja:: 
On a fait pleins de matchs funs, Dhalsim vs Rashid (le summum du nawak), Guile vs shoto (une pure branlée, Guile la muraille de Chine)
En tout cas c'est vraiment cool de se faire des parties entre canard, ça change du saoudien qui à 500 de ping ou les mecs du live

----------


## Mjoln

Ababa, c'est quoi ton id steam/Cfn que je te rajoute à la liste !

----------


## KyouLeMalpropre

Premier tournoi pour moi, organisé par la SWGA de Bordeaux, je suis pas déçu ! 
[/url]

----------


## Kamikaze

GG Kyou!

Y'a pas une archive youtube ou autre pour l'Eleague? Ça a l'air cool

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Ah bah y'a l'air de tout avoir sur leur twitch

----------


## Rom1

Bravo Kyou !  Ils jouaient quoi les 2 autres ?

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

Félicitations Kyou ! Canard représente !  ::lol::

----------


## KyouLeMalpropre

Mike landers Laura
Deathraw Cammy Mika
y avait du niveau, et de l'ambiance

----------


## yodaxy

> Dhalsim vs Rashid (le summum du nawak)


Mais tellement  ::XD:: 

C'était bien marrant.

Et bravo Kyou !

----------


## ababa

Quand j'ai sauté au-dessus de la CA de Dhalsim et bah non ça servait à rien  ::ninja:: 
Hâte de tester Urien/Guile, je veux un perso pété  ::lol::

----------


## Mjoln

Joli Kyou ! On t'a bien préparé avec la topancoin  ::ninja:: 

C'etait sur Bordeaux ?  ::):

----------


## KyouLeMalpropre

Yes, je vais m'investir dans les évènements locaux maintenant. 
La topangcoin est plus que formatrice, y a des sacrées bestioles ! 

(ça a rager sévère sur la dechoppe pendant les matchs  ::P: )

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

> Premier tournoi pour moi, organisé par la SWGA de Bordeaux, je suis pas déçu ! 
> http://pimg.imagesia.com/fichiers/1d...dju8_small.JPG[/url]


On peut voir les matches quelque part ?  ::huh::

----------


## KyouLeMalpropre

Nan, pas de stream non plus, on recorde pas,  même au Melt. Bienvenue a Bordeaux :3

----------


## Yoggsothoth

La bêta des serveurs commence bien aujourd'hui à 13h ? comment on y accède ?

EDIT : Ok c'est ce soir 22h ...my bad

----------


## Ouro

> La bêta des serveurs commence bien aujourd'hui à 13h ? comment on y accède ?
> 
> EDIT : Ok c'est ce soir 22h ...my bad


C'est 22 heures chez nous je crois, surement click droit propriété sur SFV dans ta bibliothèque steam puis onglet Beta, mais ya rien pour le moment.

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Oui j'ai vu ça en fait, merci .

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Mais il faut reDl le jeu !? http://store.steampowered.com/app/593880/, bon j'ai une très bonne connexion mais quand même c'est assez fou .
Je suis content que Capcom se bouge la rondelle pour assurer un Online de qualitay mais ça me perturbe le fait de devoir reDL le jeu.

----------


## Wahou

Gg Kyou. J'imagine les mecs dans mon état : "Mais il est inchoppable ce mec !"  :Cigare:

----------


## KyouLeMalpropre

on m'a demandé si j'avais des os déchoppe ou une commande spéciale  ::sad:: 

petit aparté d'ailleurs, j'y suis aller sans ma manette ps3 (je sais pas si elle est compatible avec la ps4) j'ai du donc jouer avec les manettes ps4, grande surprise, la manette est hyper agréable, je la trouve bien foutue pour le versus.

Petit retour sur le jeu, j'ai pris 800pl  ::blink::   la maj a corrigé les matchs non comptés ?

----------


## Baz

oui Kyou, pris en compte les matchs depuis décembre

----------


## Hige

Hige ( Karin ) 5 - Parpaingue ( Alex ) 0.

Le score aurait pu être tout autre facilement, j'ai terminé pas mal de round à 1 pixel de vie. Y a un Alex qui ne demande qu'à être joué  ::o:

----------


## Mr Thy

Oooh, Arcade World a les boutons Hori Hayabusa en stock. Je sens un commande partir.

----------


## Yoggsothoth

ça me rappel que j'ai un stick à bricoler moi !

Edit : Dl possible de la bêta du jeu ( Bizarre de dire ça 1 an après...)

----------


## SquiZz

Faut faire comment je vois rien dans le programme beta de Steam...?

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Lien page précédente .

Edit : http://store.steampowered.com/app/593880/

----------


## yodaxy

Apparemment il faut télécharger la Beta CFN (9 Go) à cette adresse :

http://store.steampowered.com/app/593880/

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Trop lent jeune padawan .

----------


## yodaxy

Moi au moins je met des infos importantes en plus du lien môssieur  :Indeed:

----------


## SquiZz

Ha ha je croyais que c’était une blague...

Et ça vaut le coup alors?

----------


## Rom1

*Rom1* (Laura) 5 - 0 *Parpaingue* (Alex)

Plus que Hige et j'ai terminé ma phase de poule pour la Topangcoin ! Mais mossieur a préféré décliner parce que son volant USB n'était pas branché (ou un truc du genre... je mélange ptet ses excuses de sac...)

----------


## Yoggsothoth

> Ha ha je croyais que c’était une blague...
> 
> Et ça vaut le coup alors?


Pas test encore, dl en cours .

----------


## SquiZz

bon voilà c'est dl, je vais essayer ça

hem hem j'ai l'impression qu'il n'y a pas grand monde connecte pour le moment, difficile de trouver un match....

----------


## Mr Thy

Donc quoi, sont même pas foutus d'utiliser la fonction programme Beta de Steam?

----------


## Yoggsothoth

> bon voilà c'est dl, je vais essayer ça
> 
> hem hem j'ai l'impression qu'il n'y a pas grand monde connecte pour le moment, difficile de trouver un match....


Normal tout le monde n'a pas encore Dl le jeu j'imagine .

----------


## Mr Thy

Ah bah tiens, apparament on peut désactiver des stages pour le random select. Les tournois Pro Tour seront finis beaucoup plus rapidement maintenant  ::):

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Bonne nouvelle ça !

----------


## Rom1

Est ce qu'on peut desactiver les coups de certains persos? Genre les choppes spé de Zangief ou les Devil Reverse de Bison? C'est pour un ami.

----------


## von_yaourt

Les dégâts du nouveau contre de Zangief... Quand on parle de buffer les top tiers, je crois que Capcom ne comprend pas l'ironie.  :^_^:

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

J'ai pas bien compris cette histoire de Beta. En gros, on la télécharge pour pouvoir tester les nouveaux serveurs CFN pendant quelques jours, c'est ça ?  ::huh::

----------


## Hige

Je modifie mon opinion de la dernière fois sur le m-u Gief/Karin : 100-0.  :tired:

----------


## ababa

> J'ai pas bien compris cette histoire de Beta. En gros, on la télécharge pour pouvoir tester les nouveaux serveurs CFN pendant quelques jours, c'est ça ?


Oui, ils sont complètement cons mais bon
Tu peux le trouver dans le store en tapant SFV Beta

PS: complètement pourri, connexion lost avec le joueur adverse, j'ai fait une partie sur 15 tentatives
Pas de training wtf?!

----------


## Wahou

Wahou (Kolin) 5 - 1 (Juri) Vorsh. 
Gg à lui et ses phases cross-up pas cross-up !

----------


## Rom1

Bon bah en 45min sur la bêta, j'ai pu faire 5 matchs... Soit ça bug (bloqué dans les menus), soit connecte pas, soit ça lag bien comme il faut. J'ai tenté en 3/5 et 4/5 c'est injouable. En 5/5 c'est aléatoire. 
La recherche d'adversaires automatique semble à l'ouest (ne fonctionne que la 1ere fois, après je devais relancer le jeu...). 

Et puis bordel ils débloquent les nouveaux persos mais pas le training...Cool pour tester, super pratique. Bien joué les mecs.

Ah oui et puis big up aux Zangief qui font des matchs juste pour placer le nouveau coup...ils font que ça tout le match. Du coup je leur roule dessus avec la choppe spé de Laura... Super intéréssant... On peut faire crush counter dedans j'ai l'impression.

----------


## Supergounou

On se croirait revenu l'année dernière  ::siffle::

----------


## Mr Thy

Idem, Battle Lounge avec Yogg, on joue quelques match, après impossible de rejouer, on fait ready, ça pop. Faut recréer la room.

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Mwé pas fou, testé 2h avec Thy et à part que je trouve l'input lag moins présent sinon j'ai rien vu de nouveau .

----------


## Mr Thy

> Et puis bordel il débloque les nouveaux persos mais pas le training...Cool pour tester, super pratique. Bien joué les mecs.


Oui, mais les settings sont persistants dans le mode training  ::w00t:: 

On voit.

----------


## Yoggsothoth

ils le sont vu qu'il n'y en a pas à chaque retour au menu  ::ninja::

----------


## von_yaourt

Tout va bien avec cette nouvelle build de Zangief !  ::lol:: 





Edit :




> Mwé pas fou, testé 2h avec Thy et à part que je trouve l'input lag moins présent sinon j'ai rien vu de nouveau .


Ils ont dit qu'ils n'avaient pas pour projet (comprendre, pas les possibilités techniques) de réduire l'input lag. Mais si ce n'est pas une vue de ton esprit, ce serait cool.

----------


## Mr Thy

Si le coup de boule sauté fait autant de stun que dans Sf4, comme ça en a l'air, j'attend le retour de Zangitroll avec impatience.

----------


## yodaxy

Ouais le fait de pas avoir mis de training, c'est complètement con... Capcom quoi. Et vos retours sur le online font peur  ::O: 

La choppe aérienne de Cammy  ::XD::  :

----------


## Nightou

Putain le temps de télécharger les 8.8go les serveurs sont downs pour maintenance

ça devait durer une heure et 4 heures plus tard toujours down, du coup jvais me coucher et

je reviens ce matin ......et j'apprend que la beta est désormais fermée et qu'il faut attendre demain pour pouvoir jouer

super les "3 jours"

ils ont confondu avec 3h non?

A en lire vos retour sur le online ça avait l'air bien merdique donc je regretterais juste d'avoir téléchargé cette daube pour rien

Putain les cons :WTF:

----------


## ababa

> Ouais le fait de pas avoir mis de training, c'est complètement con... Capcom quoi. Et vos retours sur le online font peur 
> 
> La choppe aérienne de Cammy  :


ça va être dur de la battre  ::mellow:: 
Ils donnent des choppes/contres aux persos pétés et à Ryu il a toujours rien  ::cry:: 
J'aimerais bien un zoning plus efficace avec les hados, c'est quand même ballot que l'expert en boule soit un de ces défauts dans le jeu  ::XD:: 
ça me ferait bien plaisir d'avoir un zoning efficace pour niquer les rushers car je suis nul en combo et à mid range  ::|:

----------


## Ethyls

> je reviens ce matin ......et j'apprend que la beta est désormais fermée et qu'il faut attendre demain pour pouvoir jouer
> 
> super les "3 jours"
> 
> ils ont confondu avec 3h non?


Non, c'était bien indiqué ça par contre. 22H - 9H encore ce soir, puis demain 22H jusqu'à 9h le 3 avril.

Ce qui me chagrine c'est l'absence du mode training. C'est bien mignon de vouloir ramener des gens sur le jeu pour tester leur netcode nouveau (qui a pas l'air incroyable), mais les gens qui viennent et qui se font ouvrir parce qu'ils ne peuvent pas bien tester leur perso, j'sais pas s'ils vont rester longtemps.

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

> Ce qui me chagrine c'est l'absence du mode training. C'est bien mignon de vouloir ramener des gens sur le jeu pour tester leur netcode nouveau (qui a pas l'air incroyable), mais les gens qui viennent et qui se font ouvrir parce qu'ils ne peuvent pas bien tester leur perso, j'sais pas s'ils vont rester longtemps.


C'est gentil de penser à nous, les n00bs.  :Emo:

----------


## Ethyls

J'pense à moi surtout. J'ai pas touché à SFV, j'ai fait trois heures hier soir sur R.Mika, c'était pas incroyable. Y'avait trop de joueurs de Guile (mais ça, c'est un cancer training ou pas).

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

> C'est gentil de penser à nous, les n00bs.


D'ailleurs, s'il y a de VRAIS débutants à SFV dans le coin, n'hésitez pas à me rajouter dans votre liste Steam, je me ferai un plaisir de jouer à la bagarre avec vous.  ::lol::  "À la cool", comme disait Yog hier soir.  :;):  Les autres sont les bienvenus aussi (je pense à Yog et Ababa avec qui j'ai joué un peu), mais disons que quand l'écart de niveau est vraiment important, je pense que ça m'apporte techniquement, mais que ça peut vite tourner au cauchemar de ramasser des Perfect, et pour celui qui me tape qui ne va pas vraiment s'éclater.  ::): 

J'avais d'ailleurs une suggestion pour la page d'accueil. Classer les Canards par régularité de jeu est intéressant, mais pourquoi pas créer aussi une liste "par niveaux", un peu comme des ligues ?  ::rolleyes::  Comme ça, peut-être serait-il plus facile de repérer ceux qui jouent à très bas niveau comme moi et ceux qui sont déjà confirmés voire excellents. Sans que ça implique d'ailleurs de devoir rester dans une ligue pour jouer, mais simplement pour faciliter l'intégration de nouveaux joueurs qui ne savent pas trop sur qui ils tombent.

Par exemple, il y a déjà une énorme différence entre ababa qui a vite progressé et n'est plus véritablement débutant, et moi qui n'ai pas encore suffisamment joué pour rivaliser. Comme discuté hier aussi avec Yog, il y a une différence entre un débutant à SFV, et un joueur qui joue pour la première fois à un jeu de combat (c'est mon cas). Bon, chuis peut-être un cas isolé, hein…  ::P:

----------


## Zerger

> Bon, chuis peut-être un cas isolé, hein…


Non mais prépare-toi à souffrir les débuts !  ::):

----------


## Vorshakaar

La difficulté, c'est de déterminer le niveau réel du joueur. Se fier au rang est un peu casse truffe par exemple, perso je n'ai plus du tout l'envie de faire du classé et je reste en bronze. Après, est-ce que celà représente mon niveau réel, aucune idée.

L'appreciation sur le niveau est plus précise avec un avis collectif, en rencontrant plein de gens de niveaux différents (et après un tatouillage en rêgle  ::ninja::  ).

----------


## Yoggsothoth

En fait il faudrait un guide comme celui-ci mais pour SF V !

----------


## SquiZz

Faut que je me mette à Cammy !

D'ailleurs il y a une manip pour faire un instant air descente du pied ? Genre 2149k

----------


## Mr Thy

Giefs Gym, en english par contre.

----------


## Yoggsothoth

https://www.reddit.com/r/StreetFighter/wiki/v/giefsgym, Ah oui c'est bien ça ! Merci Thy .

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

> La difficulté, c'est de déterminer le niveau réel du joueur. Se fier au rang est un peu casse truffe par exemple, perso je n'ai plus du tout l'envie de faire du classé et je reste en bronze. Après, est-ce que celà représente mon niveau réel, aucune idée.
> 
> L'appreciation sur le niveau est plus précise avec un avis collectif, en rencontrant plein de gens de niveaux différents (et après un tatouillage en rêgle  ).


Oui, c'est pour ça que je parle de VRAIS n00Bs. Comme dans Rocket League, le classement n'est pas vraiment un critère infaillible.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Non mais prépare-toi à souffrir les débuts !


J'ai commencé, merci.  ::P:

----------


## Mr Thy

> https://www.reddit.com/r/StreetFighter/wiki/v/giefsgym, Ah oui c'est bien ça ! Merci Thy .


Ouais, et il intégtré dans FAT dans sa quasi totalité aussi.

----------


## Supergounou

> Faut que je me mette à Cammy !
> 
> D'ailleurs il y a une manip pour faire un instant air descente du pied ? Genre 2149k


Perso j'ai pas trouvé, faut juste être rapide. Pour ça que je le fais tout le temps trop haut.

----------


## Hige

Je fais au Hooligan flip pour ma part ( 236p - k ).

----------


## Vorshakaar

Bon, après une journée bien pourrie, j'ai l'über charge à fond et j'ai besoin de violence gratuite. Y'a des canards prêts pour la bagarre ?  :Vibre:

----------


## Kamikaze

Punk fait des ravages comme prévu depuis ses débuts au redbull Kumite, mais le seul match qu'il a perdu est bizarre, 2-0 par Infiltration et sa Juri? Faut que j'aille voir ça. Et Infil' a part l'air d'avoir particulièrement brillé ailleurs

----------


## Mr Thy

Il prépare son marriage, donc il a peu de temps pour jouer.

Pas mal comme excuse je trouve.

----------


## Kamikaze

'Tain le niveau des excuses de sac est hors norme de nos jours, c'est beau l'esport

----------


## Hige

> Punk fait des ravages comme prévu depuis ses débuts au redbull Kumite, mais le seul match qu'il a perdu est bizarre, 2-0 par Infiltration et sa Juri? Faut que j'aille voir ça. Et Infil' a part l'air d'avoir particulièrement brillé ailleurs


Punk a joué comme un sac, la Juri d'Infil est pas extra. Il a pas forcé Infil à respecter ses boutons et la distance et s'est fait bourrer.

----------


## Mr Thy

Eh ben, Squizz?

----------


## von_yaourt

Je ne sais pas ce qu'ils ont branlé chez Eleague, mais le groupe de ce soir est sacrément plus relevé que ceux des trois autres jours (y compris celui avec Luffy demain). Xian, Fuudo, Tokido, MOV, FChamp, K-Brad... ce sera dur pour Wolfkrone et Gooteks, qui sont pourtant meilleurs que les éliminés d'hier et sans doute que ceux de demain. Fait chier pour Gooteks, d'ailleurs, mais heureusement demain y aura LIJoe pour représenter les Urien.

C'est de 22h à 5h du matin avec deux fois plus de temps de pub que de matchs, ici : https://www.twitch.tv/eleaguetv

----------


## SquiZz

> Eh ben, Squizz?


Trop forts pour moi et comme je disais à Vorsh, j'ai surtout besoin de temps de jeu. Et en salon à 3 ben tu passes la moitie de ton temps à attendre, desole.

----------


## Mr Thy

Si je peux te donner un conseil. T'étais beaucoup trop passif contre mon Bison. Probablement pas la connaissance du matchup, mais t'as un perso qui peut mettre la misère à Bison juste qu'en étant dans sa face tout le temps.

- - - Updated - - -





- - - Updated - - -

Ah ouais, à zeXav:

----------


## SquiZz

> Probablement pas la connaissance du matchup


+100
et puis je suis lent...

----------


## Hige

> 


Ça mange pas le HK de Karin ? There is still hope !

Naaaah, ça sera armor spd.  :tired:

----------


## Mr Thy

Pourquoi, a chaque fois que je décide de mater un stream SFV... il y a un branquignole aux commandes du son ?

----------


## Vorshakaar

Retours de karma  ::trollface::  .

----------


## zeXav

> Ah ouais, à zeXav:
> http://cdn.static.tuoitre.vn/i/s500/...3/hzfRpzqL.jpg


Toujours un plaisir quand on peut rentre service  ::ninja:: 

Mais je suis tristesse sur ce SFV New Beta.
Je ne vois franchement pas les améliorations sur les temps de chargement et le netcode  ::sad::

----------


## von_yaourt

Le match K-Brad/Wolfkrone a tenu toutes ses promesses. Les interviews d'avant et d'après match aussi.

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

> Le match K-Brad/Wolfkrone a tenu toutes ses promesses. Les interviews d'avant et d'après match aussi.


Ouais, carrément. Je ne connais pas l'historique complet des deux joueurs, mais comme je regarde pas mal de matches de Wolfkrone j'avoue que j'ai apprécié cette confrontation. Pour ce qui est des interviews, bon…  :ouaiouai:  C'est comme au catch, c'est juste de la comm' bien huilée pour faire monter l'audience…  ::):

----------


## Mr Thy

> Toujours un plaisir quand on peut rentre service 
> 
> Mais je suis tristesse sur ce SFV New Beta.
> Je ne vois franchement pas les améliorations sur les temps de chargement et le netcode


Les temps de chargement sont un poil plus rapide, mais pas au même niveau que le mod.

Et pour le netcode, honnêtement je crois qu'ils ont rien changé. Ils ont migré les serveurs, donc au plus ça doit influer sur le matchmaking. Pendant le VS, ça reste du p2p, donc je vois pas ce que les nouveaux serveurs changeront.

----------


## Le Dahu

Bof leur matche n'étais pas très intéressant, ça bourre beaucoup trop et k-brad qui oublie ses anti aire c'est Dommage et qu'elle tristesse de voir snake eyes qui joue akuma  :Emo:

----------


## Zaltman

> Ouais, carrément. Je ne connais pas l'historique complet des deux joueurs, mais comme je regarde pas mal de matches de Wolfkrone j'avoue que j'ai apprécié cette confrontation. Pour ce qui est des interviews, bon…  C'est comme au catch, c'est juste de la comm' bien huilée pour faire monter l'audience…


Ces 2 là se haïssent véritablement pour raison perso, et ça peut partir en sucette.
Par contre généralement ouais c'est comme les promos de catch.

----------


## Raymonde

> c'est juste de la comm' bien huilée


C'est Wolfkrone qui est bien huilé

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Il y avait un mec habillé en flic au cas où ça dégénérerait  :^_^:

----------


## von_yaourt

Si ça a avait été préparé, croyez-moi, il n'aurait pas prononcé un "I don't give a fuck" dans un show retransmis sur une chaîne américaine (TBS, qui appartient au groupe Turner, d'où le fait qu'ils soient dans les studios d'Atlanta qu'on peut voir dans Inside The NBA, par exemple).  ::P:

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Des enfantillages qui font peine à voir .

----------


## Mr Thy

Surtout Zhi qui s'y met. Genre le commentateur qui est sesnsé être neutre, qui dit carrément que Wolfkrone est une enflure de RQ, ça fait pas pro.

----------


## Mr Thy

Ca devient très meta tout ça.

----------


## Hige

Les ricains kiffent en tout cas, ça les ramène à la source " thuggery " du jeu de combat, soit-disant.

----------


## Yoggsothoth

> Ca devient très meta tout ça.


 ::wacko::

----------


## Ventilo

J'ai voulu profiter de la version d'essai de quelques jours.
J'ai sorti mon stick
J'ai halluciné devant l'absence de mode training.
J'ai pleuré devant l'interface
J'en ai eu marre d'attendre des plombes a la fin d'un match de pouvoir choisir de rejouer ou changer d'adversaire.

Je retenterais ce week end, mais là l'interface est chiante.

----------


## HoStyle

Mais les commentateurs surpris du controleur de Luffy... Ils ont jamais regardé l'evo ?  ::blink:: 




> Je retenterais ce week end, mais là l'interface est chiante.


M'étonnerait que ce soit mieux ce week-end

----------


## von_yaourt

Non, ils sont surpris par le nombre d'adaptateurs dont il a besoin.  ::P:

----------


## Hem

Il doit avoir truc du genre ps1 vers 36 vers ps4.  ::XD:: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Ah non

----------


## HoStyle

Nan j'ai bien entendu un mec dire "is that a ps1 controller ?" mais c'était richard lewis je crois

enfin c'est pas très important, par contre je vois pas comment il peut gagner contre guile de mon bas niveau  ::O:

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

> Des enfantillages qui font peine à voir .


Tout à fait. Eux, pour le coup, ils ne jouent pas "à la cool". Et on va s'étonner après de la réputation de bourrins des joueurs de jeux de combat.  :tired:  Du coup, j'ai interdit à mes enfants d'y jouer, des fois qu'ils deviennent violents à cause des jeux vidéo.  ::sad::

----------


## Kamikaze

Y'a pas un nouveau perso pour la fin du mois (ou l'annonce)? Je sais même plus si c'est un perso par mois ou tous les deux mois

----------


## Ouro

C'est un perso un peu quand ils veulent. 0 communication.

----------


## Baz

> Ca devient très meta tout ça.


Si je comprends bien, en copiant les PAK de la beta dans le jeu original, on aura les chargement plus rapide de la beta ???

----------


## Mr Thy

Non, Toolassisted a modifié son mod qui rendait le chargement plus rapide dans le "vrai" jeu, pour qu'il fonctionne dans la beta aussi.

Les gens se plaignent que la beta n'a pas changé des masses questions temps de chargements, donc Toolassisted a voulu montrer qu'il savait faire mieux.

----------


## Baz

::happy2::

----------


## von_yaourt

Tiens, visiblement Capcom a oublié de mettre les challenges qui rapportent le plus de FM, cette semaine...

----------


## Wahou

Tous les deux mois les persos il me semble.

Je vous rappelle notre offre promotionnelle pour la Topangcoin : Un match joué = un match comptabilisé. Pour trois matchs joués, une photo dédicacée de Kamikaze à accrocher au dessus de ton lit !  ::lol::  L'offre courre jusqu'à dimanche minuit. Sans obligation d'achat.

----------


## Zerger

A côté de ça, KoF 14 enchaine les persos en DLC ces derniers temps (Vanessa, Whip, Yamazaki, Rock  :Bave: )...Je le veux sur PC bordel !!

----------


## Kamikaze

Ah je suis dispo ce week end au fait, je suis venu récupérer ma manette (et d'autres trucs moins importants  ::ninja:: )

Si vous me voyez sur steam je suis chaud mais Topangacoin Only j'ai pas non plus masse de temps

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Les réflexes d'un homme:

----------


## von_yaourt

Hmm, ça avait l'air d'être postérieur aux frames de recovery, tout de même, ça ressemble plus à Ryan Hart qui a tenté une direction et s'est pris un flashkick au pif.

----------


## Ouro

Le poisson d'Avril le plus cruel que j'ai jamais vu de toute ma vie, je suis actuellement en sanglot et position PLS sous mon bureau. Je te déteste Akira.

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Oui toi aussi les animations t'ont fait mal  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Mad catz is dead, ceux qui attendait des bon prix sur des sticks, il risque de liquider leurs stock !

----------


## ababa

On est sûr qu'ils vont liquider les stocks?
(si c'est sur leur site officiel, on risquer de payer une blinde en frais de port)  ::cry::

----------


## Yoggsothoth

J'ai dit ' il risque", comme souvent dans un cas de faillite, mais rien de sûr .

----------


## yodaxy

> Je te déteste Akira.


C'est Arika. Le type qui met un avatar Street Ex et qui sait même pas épeler correctement le nom du dev  ::ninja::

----------


## Ouro

> C'est Arika. Le type qui met un avatar Street Ex et qui sait même pas épeler correctement le nom du dev


Arika c'est la société, Akira c'est le daron de la boite, bisou  ::ninja::

----------


## Yoggsothoth

:haha:

----------


## yodaxy

> Arika c'est la société, Akira c'est le daron de la boite, bisou


Ce damage control  ::ninja::

----------


## Mr Thy

Bah Mad Catz, ça devait arriver, après les misères de l'an passé.

Sinon, Fuudo est toujours sur Razer?
Il a du se battre contre Gootecks avec son HP qui a laché en plein match...

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Fuudo si je dit pas de connerie est dans la même team de MOV, hummm j'ai plus le nom .

Edit : Grapht ! Oui moi aussi je ne connais pas .

Edit ²: ok c'est un fabricant de coque pour smartphone  ::lol::

----------


## Minouche

> Tous les deux mois les persos il me semble.
> 
> Je vous rappelle notre offre promotionnelle pour la Topangcoin : Un match joué = un match comptabilisé. Pour trois matchs joués, une photo dédicacée de Kamikaze à accrocher au dessus de ton lit !  L'offre courre jusqu'à dimanche minuit. Sans obligation d'achat.


J'aimerai bien mais je trouve point Le Chameau fou :Emo:

----------


## Mr Thy

> Fuudo si je dit pas de connerie est dans la même team de MOV, hummm j'ai plus le nom .
> 
> Edit : Grapht ! Oui moi aussi je ne connais pas .
> 
> Edit ²: ok c'est un fabricant de coque pour smartphone


Ouais, je parlais du stick.

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Ah ok !

----------


## Mr Thy

Ah oui, et apparament Gootecks est sur une hitbox depuis peu.

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Goo' qui ? Non pas Akuma ...2 blagues pour le prix d'une  :Cigare:

----------


## Mr Thy

Le mec qui a plus fait parler de lui par ses lunettes que pour son jeu  ::ninja::

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Pour ceux qui ne comprennent pas 




Je vous laisse le soin ,après cette magnifique intro ,de jeter un œil sur ses matchs  ::ninja:: 
Moi je vois un mélange entre Trafalgar law et Neo .

----------


## Supergounou

:Bave:

----------


## Mr Thy

Bah d'un autre côté, respect pour avoir un niveau pas trop pourri aussi vite après avoir switché vers un tout autre type de controleur.

Mais bon, maintenant il veut plus vendre Crosscounter et son image.

----------


## Mr Thy

http://game.capcom.com/cfn/sfv/aprilfool/2017

----------


## yodaxy

C'est mieux en anglais quand même, les questions sont déjà assez compliquées comme ça  ::ninja::  :

http://game.capcom.co.jp/cfn/sfv/aprilfool/2017?uri=/

Vivement le mod de Juri avec ce costume  :Bave:

----------


## Ethyls

Après deux soirs sur la beta à me faire ouvrir un match sur deux, j'ai décidé d'acheter le jeu. J'regrette pas mon achat, je m'y amuse comme sur Street IV à la release (même un peu plus, vu que j'ai un stick décent maintenant). J'ai même arrêté ma séance sur une série de huit victoires en classé. R.Mika est un personnage rigolo, et Guile c'est toujours un fils de pute.

----------


## Kamikaze

Un aveugle qui se ramène en tournoi: https://clips.twitch.tv/PlainDaintyP...erfBlueBlaster

----------


## Hige

Les petits Rom1 et Squizz sont demandés à l'accueil pour des baffes  ::ninja::

----------


## Mr Thy

> Un aveugle qui se ramène en tournoi: https://clips.twitch.tv/PlainDaintyP...erfBlueBlaster


Impressionant comment ces mecs arrivent à retenir leur positionnement. Il bouge souvent à base de dash, je suppose que c'est plus facile pour se repérer. Parce que question son, même musique off, les bruits de marche dans SFV sont pas super clairs je trouve.

----------


## Zaltman

Ouais d'ailleurs les reflexes humains sont meilleurs quand il s'agit de réagir à un son.
Truc tout con mais en match si par exemple vous avez un ryu qui feinte les boules avec 236-k il faut se concentrer sur l'audio et ne réagir qu'au digit "hadoken".

----------


## Baz

> http://game.capcom.co.jp/cfn/sfv/aprilfool/2017?uri=/
> 
> Vivement le mod de Juri avec ce costume 
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/WC3gKBE.png


Ton vœux va être exhausser par Capcom fin avril

----------


## Mr Thy

Ce soir, j'ai rencontré des gens qui avaient la technique ultime pour contrer aussi bien mon Rog que mon Dicta.








Le rollback.

----------


## ababa

> Impressionant comment ces mecs arrivent à retenir leur positionnement. Il bouge souvent à base de dash, je suppose que c'est plus facile pour se repérer. Parce que question son, même musique off, les bruits de marche dans SFV sont pas super clairs je trouve.


Y a des supers casques Hifi pour ça, par exemple un casque type AKG Q ou K series, tu entends clairement mieux les pas, le bruitage, les voix qu'un casque micro gaming
ça peut aider d'avoir du bon matos audio

----------


## yodaxy

> Ton vœux va être exhausser par Capcom fin avril


Oui avec le stage de la Thailande aussi apparemment :









C'est cool !

----------


## parpaingue

Bon je devais me tabasser avec Kami hier pour la topaangcoin mais j'ai eu aucune nouvelle du week-end.

----------


## Mjoln

:Bave: 

Edit : je suis en train de regarder le Sonic Boom tournament, le niveau est pas foufou...

----------


## Mjoln

Je tempère un peu : Justin Wong VS Oil King, ça envoie quand même pas mal  ::o:

----------


## Mr Thy

::happy2::

----------


## Yoggsothoth

:^_^:  Très bon !

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

Marrant.  ::):

----------


## Kamikaze

> Bon je devais me tabasser avec Kami hier pour la topaangcoin mais j'ai eu aucune nouvelle du week-end.


Ouais désolé finalement j'ai pas eu trop le temps :/

Mais j'ai ramené ma manette! Donc quand tu veux le soir en semaine ou le WE

----------


## ababa

Je viens de récupérer un TE SF4 360 pour une bouchée de pain (~50 eur), il fonctionne nickel sur PC  ::lol:: 
Bon maintenant, va falloir s'habituer, c'est pas gagné  ::wacko::

----------


## Mr Thy

Session de légende contre Yoggsothoth, featuring un moustique qui s'est pris un Shoryureppa dans la trompe en fin de soirée.

Suivie d'une session éprouvante pour les nerfs contre KyouLeMalPropre.
Jouer contre lui donne ce résultat:


Mais, je l'ai chopé quelque fois quand même  :Fourbe:

----------


## Mr Thy

> Y a des supers casques Hifi pour ça, par exemple un casque type AKG Q ou K series, tu entends clairement mieux les pas, le bruitage, les voix qu'un casque micro gaming
> ça peut aider d'avoir du bon matos audio


J'avais pas encore lu ton message. Tu sais que tu parles a un ingé son  :;): 

J'ai fait la faute d'acheter un casque gaming un jour. Ouais non.

Si je joue au casque (normalement sur des moniteurs studio Geithain), c'est sur mon Sennheiser HD600, qui doit probablement être le plus bas de gamme de ma collection (j'en suis à 15 pour le moment).

----------


## Wahou

Comme convenu, le bracket des phases éliminatoires de la Topangcoin : https://organizer.toornament.com/tou...tages/2/result
Je propose qu'on fasse les premiers matchs chacun de notre côté mais qu'on trouve un soir (d'ici 2 semaines) pour faire la fin (à partir des demi-finales ?). Ca permettrait au minimum de se retrouver sur discord avec ceux qui veulent, discuter un bout, et enchaîner les phases finales looser/winner/grand final dans la joie et la bonne humeur. Au mieux, on pourrait suivre un stream et commenter ces matchs magnifiques (*regard lourd de sous entendu vers Thy...  ::rolleyes:: ) !

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

Perso, j'aimerais beaucoup assister en live à vos rencontres, si vous streamez.  :;):

----------


## yodaxy

> Comme convenu, le bracket des phases éliminatoires de la Topangcoin : https://organizer.toornament.com/tou...tages/2/result
> Je propose qu'on fasse les premiers matchs chacun de notre côté mais qu'on trouve un soir (d'ici 2 semaines) pour faire la fin (à partir des demi-finales ?). Ca permettrait au minimum de se retrouver sur discord avec ceux qui veulent, discuter un bout, et enchaîner les phases finales looser/winner/grand final dans la joie et la bonne humeur. Au mieux, on pourrait suivre un stream et commenter ces matchs magnifiques (*regard lourd de sous entendu vers Thy... ) !


C'est normal qu'il faille se loguer pour voir la page ?

----------


## Wahou

Non :
https://www.toornament.com/tournamen.../2/?_locale=en
ici ça devrait le faire.

----------


## Rom1

@Hige : pas dispo avant la semaine prochaine pour cause de vacances.

----------


## Mjoln

Et après ça whine sur les dégats de Rog...

----------


## Wahou

Mais tu joues contre Zalt. A moins qu'il s'agisse de vos soirées romantiques...  :Fourbe:

----------


## Rom1

J'ai pas fini mes matchs de poule c'est normal ?

----------


## Yoggsothoth

> Session de légende contre Yoggsothoth, featuring un moustique qui s'est pris un Shoryureppa dans la trompe en fin de soirée.


Oui c'était assez fou cette session, et sache qu'en faite ils étaient 2 !



Edit : Tiens Thy tu sais si c'est possible de voir la hitbox/hurtbox des contres de Kolin ?

Edit²: Ok j'ai trouvé en fait !

----------


## Minouche

> Non :
> https://www.toornament.com/tournamen.../2/?_locale=en
> ici ça devrait le faire.


ahah ! Je démarre contre Le Dahu ! ah ah... ah... ou pas ::cry:: 

Tentative de déstabilisation du Dahu :  :Fuck:

----------


## Mr Thy

Mes condoléances  ::ninja::

----------


## ababa

Une question aux utilisateurs de stick arcade:
Vous utilisez quel layout de boutons (les 6 premiers boutons à la Japonaise, ou vous zappez les light et vous décalez à partir des boutons médium)?
J'imagine que les boutons R2/L2 ne sont pas utilisés?  ::huh::

----------


## Mr Thy

6 premiers boutons pour les poings pieds. Les deux derniers boutons pour PPP et KKK. Pour taunter plus facilement  :;):

----------


## Supergounou

Difficile de taunt au milieu d'un pressing sans fin  :^_^:

----------


## Mr Thy

Ah, mais t'as pas remarqué? Le début de l'animation de la taunt de Bison est pratiquement identique au début de l'anim de chope. Je le fais parfois pour forcer une déchope qui whiffe chez l'adversaire.

----------


## Mr Thy

Pour Vorsh:



Et pour balancer, contre Vorsh

----------


## Wahou

Ouep. Les poules s'enlisaient. Du coup conformément au planning initial et pour éviter la dispersion des canards motivés, on passe aux phases finales. J'ai regardé d'après les matchs joués ça n'aurait a priori rien changé. Rien ne vous empêche de les jouer pour le kiffe !
J'espère qu'on retrouvera l'ensemble des participants + d'autres canards pour une grande soirée de baston par équipe !

----------


## Supergounou

> Ah, mais t'as pas remarqué? Le début de l'animation de la taunt de Bison est pratiquement identique au début de l'anim de chope. Je le fais parfois pour forcer une déchope qui whiffe chez l'adversaire.


T'as oublié de préciser, tout ça tranquillou avec une main dans le slibard!  ::P:

----------


## Mjoln

Oh oui la soirée par équipe !  ::lol::

----------


## Wahou

Les étoiles des canards brillent haut dans le ciel. Le Dahu vient de battre à nouveau (et en FT2 cette fois) Isdd sur le live. Le match est visible vers 4:32 du stream de la salière. Du très très bon boulot. Les carottes et la variété de sauts pour casser le zoning. Gg !  ::love::

----------


## Ethyls

Hahaha, quel salt !

----------


## Le Dahu

Ha ha ha merci Wahou ::wub::    le lien videos pour les curieux : https://www.twitch.tv/videos/133347007  a 4:27  une bonne dose de sel  :^_^: 

Ha Minouche, tu peux préparer ton corp frêle  ::P:  :

----------


## von_yaourt

Haha, ISDD, le joueur le plus impatient du monde.  ::P: 
Bon t'as eu du bol quand même, il a raté son combo qui tuait au match 2. 

C'est très marrant de l'entendre dire que Zangief est un "scrubby character" alors que Guile est quand même premier dans le domaine. Bon ok, Zangief est deuxième, mais quand même.  ::ninja::

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Moi j'ai beaucoup aimé, à 4:36 ,le saut LK qui casse l'avant HK de Guile  ::wub::

----------


## Vorshakaar

> Pour Vorsh:


 ::lol:: 




> Et pour balancer, contre Vorsh


Mais je suis bronze, faut me laisser une chance  :Emo:

----------


## Mjoln

Propre. Bien joué Dahu  ::):

----------


## HoStyle

Haha bien joué tu l'as tellement fait tilt qu'il en perd la game d'après !

----------


## Mr Thy



----------


## Ouro

> Ha ha ha merci Wahou   le lien videos pour les curieux : https://www.twitch.tv/videos/133347007  a 4:27  une bonne dose de sel 
> 
> Ha Minouche, tu peux préparer ton corp frêle  :
> 
> https://ae01.alicdn.com/kf/HTB1UJpwN...nt-b-Jesus.jpg


Scrub !  :Cigare: 

Magnifique matchs !  ::XD::  Et ISDD fidèle à lui même.

----------


## Minouche

@Le Dahu 

J'vais te défoncer ::ninja:: 

Edit : dispo a partir de demain

----------


## Vorshakaar

C'est finis les défis à 5000 fm ?

----------


## Mr Thy

Pendant la beta, apparament oui. Trop dur de faire deux choses en même temps.

----------


## KyouLeMalpropre

Gg le suisse, c'est toujours sympas de voir isdd version sel de guérande  ::P:

----------


## Mr Thy

Le site V-League n'update plus depuis deux semaines.

----------


## Mr Thy

Je vais tech... non... je vais... nom de... il va pas le faire une troisième fois...  :tired:

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

> Je vais tech... non... je vais... nom de... il va pas le faire une troisième fois...


Marrant !  ::P:

----------


## ababa

Shimmy qu'on pourrait traduire par la carotte de la choppe?

----------


## Kamikaze

Ouais mais universellement c'est le même principe en footsies  ::o:  tu forces un move et tu whiff punish, avant arrière classique, la base!

----------


## Mr Thy

> Shimmy qu'on pourrait traduire par la carotte de la choppe?


Ouais généralement, tu conditionnes l'adversaire pour qu'il fasse certains trucs, et après tu trouves un moyen pour le faire croire que tu remet la même phase, pour justement pas le faire et faire whiffer son mouvement.

Le shimmy spécifiquement porte sur le fait que tu fais croire que tu va choper (genre, t'as tellement fait de tick throw (un coup, puis une chope. Parfois en avançant légèrement vers lui après le premier coup), que l'adversaire croit qu'une chope va arriver systématiquement après ce coup). Ton coup (dans le cas de Valle, c'était même juste un dash) sort, l'adversaire se met à déchoper, mais tu t'es arrêté un poil en dehors de sa distance de chope (ou t'as fait un dash arrière). La déchope whiff, et t'as une grosse punition derrière.

C'est même une technique qui est assez efficace contre des joueurs qui utilise la déchope décalée (ce que Kyou utilise de manière naturelle par exemple, déchoper un poil décalé. Si l'adversaire met un coup par exemple, le mouvement de déchope ne sort pas, car il est dans le blockstun du coup en garde, mais si l'adversaire chope, ça déchope. Le décalage à faire est une question de timing et d'entrainement). Quelqu'un qui delay tech bien, donne l'impression qu'il minde la chope à chaque fois sans se faire bourrer par des meaties à la relevée/après un dash (mais comment se fait il qu'il garde mes meaties, mais déchope toutes mes tentatives de chope?).
Mais un delay tech va souvent se faire manger par un shimmy. Vu qu'il y a pas de blockstun pour "cacher" la déchope, celle-ci sortira quand même. Et on peut punir après.

Mais bon, le shimmy de Valle, c'est mindgame ². C'est plus un shimmy à ce niveau, c'est un shimmymy  ::ninja::

----------


## Kamikaze

Et tu peux simplement punir les shimmy avec un low, d'où la puissance d'avoir un gros combo sur un low rapide

----------


## Mr Thy

Otez moi un doute. J'ai eu une discussion avec Le Dahu ce soir. Si une chope normale et un SPD normal sont actifs à la même frame, c'est bien la chope normale qui gagne, non? (EX je sais, c'est invincible au chopes).

J'étais convaincu que le chopes normales avait priorité sur les chopes spé, à part avec de propriétés spéciales de la chope spé.

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Je veux bien savoir aussi ! car j'avais fait des tests en training et j'ai eu l'impression d'un hasard total à chaque fois ...

----------


## Kamikaze

normal throw win sur same frame normalement ouais d'après ce que j'ai lu depuis le début, mais j'ai jamais testé. S'pas trop dur t'façon, en training tu fais faire un reversal throw au bot on block et tu mets un coup à 0 et tu choppes.

Mais spd va souvent gagner en pratique avec la range

----------


## Mr Thy

Ouais, ça m'avait frappé, quand Le Dahu faisait saut crossup vide, SPD. J'ai maté en replay, ma chope à l'air d'être bien faite au moment où il attérit, le SPD chope quand même. Au CAC, donc aucun problème de range.

Edit - a moins que les frames après le jump sont pas chopables...

----------


## Kamikaze

Sûrement une choppe trop tôt ou trop tard c'est du de juger à la frame

----------


## Mr Thy

Ah ben tiens, on dirait qu'il s'entraine pour l'arrivée du patch 2.5, je vous l'avais dit.

----------


## Kamikaze

Après si c'est comme dans SF4, et je crois que c'est le cas, tu peux cancel les recovery frame d'un saut par un spécial. Comme les chun li avec Hazanshu ou Viper avec Burning Kick

----------


## Mr Thy

Ouais, faudrait que je teste en training un de ces quattre.

----------


## Wahou

J'ai eu souvent la meme impression de me faire spd après un saut vide alors que j'avais calé un light ou une choppe. Je serai curieux de savoir si cette histoire de recovery frames mangées est vraie !

----------


## Mr Thy

Ce sera pas encore pour cette Topangcoin...

Mais regardez c'te nouveau arrivage

----------


## von_yaourt

Bon ça va, ils n'ont pas été trop salauds chez Capcom, ils ont mis deux challenges à 5000 FM cette semaine. Dont un où l'on doit gagner dix matchs en classé, du coup je suis passé super bronze par la contrainte, ça fait chier.  :tired:

----------


## Mr Thy

Ca dit beaucoup sur le classé, quand les joueurs commencent à râler sur le fait qu'ils ont gagné des match.

"Merde, je suis dans une meilleure classe"  ::P: 

Mais sinon, je comprend. Je joue 90% battle lounge, et le reste en casu. La seule raison que je joue en classé, c'est quand je vois que les match en casu deviennent trop faciles.

Et bizarrement, et je sais qu'il faut pas trop se fier au rankings, mais je joue plus solide contre des joueurs solides. Genre contre des Dahu/Wahou/Kyou, c'est souvent assez serré (avec les persos que je sais jouer  ::sad:: ), alors que contre des sacoches en silver (non canards) je me fait parfois moukoubiniser en boucle. Tellement dérouté par le gros n'importe quoi qu'ils font, que je n'arrive plus à temporiser le jeu.
C'est la preuve qu'ils me reste encore du chemin à faire.

----------


## parpaingue

> J'ai eu souvent la meme impression de me faire spd après un saut vide alors que j'avais calé un light ou une choppe. Je serai curieux de savoir si cette histoire de recovery frames mangées est vraie !


Je suis très curieux aussi, je me suis plusieurs fois pris des shoryu en sortie de saut par l'adversaire alors que je plaçais une choppe spé.

----------


## Vorshakaar

> Mais regardez c'te nouveau arrivage
> https://tof.cx/images/2017/04/07/508...b2704ac.md.jpg

----------


## Mr Thy

Bon, premier bilan, le mod short throw de Kowal pour le LS-5x, est vraiment short. Tellement short que je me met à sauter si je veux faire une charge avant arrière.

----------


## von_yaourt

Le tournoi eleague a repris, avec les phases finales ! https://www.twitch.tv/eleaguetv

----------


## von_yaourt

Y aussi le premier tournoi CPT, et le seul en France, qui a lieu dès maintenant. Du beau linge sur place, beaucoup de joueurs étrangers et de tops, dont Dogura (qui a l'air d'être le seul Japonais non tête de série, parce qu'il est dans la poule d'Akainu). https://www.twitch.tv/jvtv

----------


## Supergounou

Cool!  ::):

----------


## Minouche

Coin,

Je veux me lancer sur un stick arcade car mon pad hori est ruiné...

Je veux pas mettre une blinde et j ai trouvé ça: https://www.amazon.fr/Stick-Arcade-p.../dp/B001NCABEY

Votre avis?

----------


## Yoggsothoth

C'est un poil du caca, jette un œil là : https://bestgamings.com/best-arcade-...ht-stick-2016/ pour avoir une idée global .

C'est quoi ton budget de pauvre ?

----------


## SquiZz

Du monde intéressé pour passer à l'ufa demain ?

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Université franco-allemande ?

----------


## Minouche

> C'est un poil du caca, jette un œil là : https://bestgamings.com/best-arcade-...ht-stick-2016/ pour avoir une idée global .
> 
> C'est quoi ton budget de pauvre ?


Merci ! je mate.

Edit :

This? : https://www.amazon.fr/gp/offer-listi...condition=used

----------


## Mr Thy

Je crois que pour le moment, a part grosse promo ou bonne affaire d'occaz (vieux stock Madcatz?) le minimum que tu trouveras avec des bonnes pièces c'est le Q1 modifié Sanwa chez Smallcab.

Mais bon, partant d'un pad, tu vas peut-être pas aimer. Et même si t'aimes, prépare-toi à un bon temps de réapprentissage.

----------


## Minouche

tu as vu mon dernier lien ? Le tiens est moins cher mais pour 25 balles de différence ça apporte kekchose?

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Et ça ? : http://www.play-asia.com/qanba-q1-ar...tick/13/705rvf Le prix me parait suspect , et je vois Asia only ou un truc du genre ,ça me perturbe .

----------


## SquiZz

> Université franco-allemande ?


Ben non, Ultimate Fighting Arena l'epreuve du CPT Pro Tour qui se deroule ce week end au stade Jean-Bouin à Paris

----------


## Ouro

> Et ça ? : http://www.play-asia.com/qanba-q1-ar...tick/13/705rvf Le prix me parait suspect , et je vois Asia only ou un truc du genre ,ça me perturbe .


Il est pas modifié avec du Sanwa,je comprends mieux le prix, après Play Asia c'est souvent le bordel entre Asia Only et les frais de port énorme .. Et la douane.

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Oui pour la modif et le prix des frais de port, je comprends.Par contre sur Small cab en non modifié il est à 80 Euros et 124 en version moddé...

----------


## Minouche

Oui mais 120€ je me dis pourquoi pas alors le Hori Manette Fighting Stick Real Arcade Pro 4 KAI? A 95 boules c est un bon prix non?

----------


## Ouro

Ça se touche sur les prix haha

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Oui mais 120€ je me dis pourquoi pas alors le Hori Manette Fighting Stick Real Arcade Pro 4 KAI? A 95 boules c est un bon prix non?


https://www.amazon.fr/Hori-Manette-F...SIN=B00RZ7T8N6

Celui là ? A moins de 100€ c'est très bien.

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Il est en occasion à 94 et 137 neuf .Oui c'est du bon en tout cas .

----------


## Minouche

Oui c est celui la. En reconditionné.

----------


## Ouro

Il est parfois en solde sur Amazon neuf à moins de 100 € aussi.

----------


## Minouche

Merci a tous pour les Conseils. Mon doigts est encore suspendu au dessus du clavier :Emo:  mais je vais bien réussir a trancher.

----------


## ababa

> Coin,
> 
> Je veux me lancer sur un stick arcade car mon pad hori est ruiné...
> 
> Je veux pas mettre une blinde et j ai trouvé ça: https://www.amazon.fr/Stick-Arcade-p.../dp/B001NCABEY
> 
> Votre avis?


Salut j'ai TE SF4 à vendre si tu veux, je préfère rester au pad, par contre c'est PC (360)
Full Sanwa  :;):

----------


## Hem

Je suis très déçu de l'eleague. Ils pourissent volontairement le feed dès que la retransmission télé commence. C'est limite regardable.

Sinon vous pensez que ça vaut le coup de se rendre a l'ufa? J'habite à moins de 100km donc je me tâte mais j'ai aucune idée du setup mis en place.

----------


## Minouche

Je t'ai MP Ababa.

----------


## Seb Ryu 84

> Et même si t'aimes, prépare-toi à un bon temps de réapprentissage.


OOOOOOHHHHHHH que OUI!!!  :tired:

----------


## Minouche

Je m'y attend....

----------


## Mr Thy

Chouette setup pour les joueurs d'Urien.

https://gfycat.com/BothDamagedIchneumonfly

----------


## Mr Thy

Pff, reste impressionant quand même Itazan.

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Violent le set up !

----------


## Mr Thy

Tedjeu, j'ai rarement vu un joueur être tellement dans la tête de l'autre...

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

> Violent le set up !


Mais carrément !  ::o:  ::w00t::  J'aime bien le rebond sur les miroirs !  ::P:

----------


## ababa

> OOOOOOHHHHHHH que OUI!!!


J'ai lâché l'affaire, frustrant de voir que l'hadouken sort une fois sur 10
Ensuite c'est le tapotage à trois doigts sur le stick (p-link, piano input, double tape...)
Déjà pour les joueurs de manettes, c'est vraiment difficile à s'adapter
Ensuite le stick, les joueurs de D-Pad comme moi (je suis un pur et dur puisque sur les pad Playstation, j'ai quasiment jamais utilisés les joysticks), sont déboussolés par la course du joystick
Par exemple un Tatsu, on fait des gestes plus amples, alors que sur un pad, je bouge à peine le pouce
J'ai réalisé que c'est par pour moi le stick car mon pouce sur un d-pad fait très peu de course, je bouge légèrement le pouce
J'ai vu que certains joueurs étaient gênés par la proximité du joystick gauche car leur mouvement de pouce allait jusqu'à buter contre une partie du joystick gauche ce qui est mon cas
Mais surtout que j'ai beau essayé toutes les positions de prise en main du stick, par exemple la prise en main de Daigo, le doigt qui sert à bloquer la tige, bah ça me fait mal, donc ça me fatigue à la longue
Il est aussi bruyant, pour les joueurs avec de la famille, c'est pas l'idéal de jouer que campagne/enfants et voisins se réveillent parce que vous avez envie de doser Street en soirée...
J'ai réalisé aussi que SF5 est super jouable à la manette, le jeu a été pensé pour une manette de base
Le pad PS4 par exemple, y a aussi des avantages, c'est vendu partout, si tu casses la manette, tu peux en racheter une facilement
C'est géré nativement sur PC maintenant, plug and play, plus besoin de rien
C'est léger, ça se glisse dans un sac (je joue sur un petit laptop, j'emmène en déplacement mon laptop + la manette dans un sac eastpak, ça prend pas de place)
Après j'ai kiffé le feeling du stick, des boutons, ce bruit authentique, c'est une belle machine, un stick 
Moi je suis débutant sur SF5 et exclusivement sur ce jeu là, donc rester sur pad n'est pas si bête

----------


## SquiZz

Le stick on s'y fait, mais oui c'est gros cher et bruyant. 
Avant l'avantage c'est que c'était la même configuration qu'en salle d'arcade et que ça facilite plusieurs technique (plink). Maintenant sur SF5, le plink ne semble plus nécessaire et le jeu n'existe pas en arcade...

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

Ah ouais, merci pour ton commentaire, ababa. Du coup, dans les "moins" du Qanba Q4 RAF de la discussion dédiée aux manettes de jeu j'ai rajouté le bruit. J'avais oublié de le mentionner, mais ma compagne m'a fait remarquer que, même si ça ne la dérange pas, le stick arcade est bruyant même quand la porte du bureau est fermée. Et comme je le mentionne, avec Yog on a voulu jouer l'autre jour et le bruit est tout simplement insupportable sur Mumble. On a dû passer sur le _chat_ de Steam. 'Faut dire que le micro omnidirectionnel mon Sennheiser PC360 prend tout à 5m à la ronde (son seul défaut, d'ailleurs, à mon avis)…  ::):

----------


## Mr Thy

Mais au moins, t'entend quand l'autre il bourre  ::): 

Par contre, pour le bruit, il y a des solutions. Pas parfaites, mais quand même.

Pour les boutons, il existe des petites mousses (qu'on peut fabriquer soi-même)qu'on peut installer sous le plongeoir du bouton. Ça change un peu le feeling du bouton. Néanmoins, c'est p!us efficace pour l'appui du bouton que pour le relachement, surtout pour ceux qui relachent en glissant.

Perso, mes Gamerfinger en ont, tout comme mes nouveaux Hori Hayabusa (ces derniers deviennent alors tres si!encieux!)

Et pour le stick, Sanwa et Hori ont des variantes avec des encodeurs optiques au lieu des switch traditionnels. De nouveau, un feeling différent, car il n'y a plus la résistance des switch.

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Best mod ever

----------


## Mr Thy

Existe déjà depuis la S1 ça.

----------


## Mjoln

:Prey: 

Godlike


Petit HS pour vous signaler la sortie du nouveau build d'Hyper Dragon ball Z avec l'ajout de Piccolo. C'est un vrai hommage à Dragon ball (il y a des tonnes d'intros avec plein de références pour chaque perso) mais aussi à la série des Street Fighter CPS2 (Marvel Super Heroes VS street fighter en particulier) avec des mécaniques de contre, de coups ex, et de focus à la Street IV. Les anims déchirent, les stages sont magnifiques, bref, c'est du très bon. A condition d'aimer Dragon Ball évidemment... Vous aurez deviné que c'est mon cas...




le trailer : 

 


(ouai y a encore plein de persos en développement  :Bave:  )


Edit : pour les puristes qui s'alarmeraient, oui, y aussi les voix japonaises)

----------


## Yoggsothoth

La seul faute de mauvais gout ce sont les voix US ...

----------


## Mjoln

D'où l'édit...

----------


## Yoggsothoth

::lol::

----------


## Mr Thy

J'aime bien l'annonce originale sur Kotaku. Hyper Dragon Ball est un jeu fait par des fans qui tourne sur MUGEN, le moteur utilisé pour faire les jeux Street Fighter et Darkstalkers...

Euh, oui. Bien sûr.

----------


## von_yaourt

D'où le fait que le jeu soit d'une rigidité cadavérique.

----------


## Minouche

La crucifixion s'est bien déroulée Dahu (ZANG) 5-0 moi (NASH). J'enlève les clous et je retourne trainer :Emo:

----------


## Wahou

Quant à moi je serai dispo demain soir Hige !

----------


## Hige

Ça tombe bien, chuis pas dispo sur Street jusque vendredi  ::ninja::

----------


## Supergounou

J'en connais un qui chie dans son bène  ::ninja::

----------


## Hige

Y a du foute monsieur.

----------


## Supergounou

> J'en connais un qui chie dans son bène





> Y a du fout*r*e monsieur.


Euh... hum. Chacun son délire!

----------


## Supergounou

Géniale la final du Ultimate Fighting Arena.

----------


## von_yaourt

Si par géniale tu veux signifier que c'était particulièrement agréable de voir le meilleur Zangief du monde se prendre un 6-0, oui, je suis complètement d'accord avec toi.  ::ninja::

----------


## Supergounou

Je comptais pas spoiler le match autant que ça  ::P:  mais ouais, Haitani a complètement géré le matchup. Je ne m'attendais clairement pas à ça.

----------


## Wahou

Et Champ confirme un excellent Dhalsim. J'ai appris pleins de trucs en le regardant, c'est fou comme il arrive à jouer super safe et à faire tilter les adversaires (surtout dans les premiers tours).

Ca roule Hige, probablement ce week end alors !

----------


## ababa

Y a personne qui joue Ryu ici?

Need master  ::ninja::

----------


## Mr Thy

Qu'est-ce qui te turlupine?

----------


## ababa

Tout  ::cry:: 

En faite, j'ai du mal à attaquer mon adversaire, je craque sous la pression des attaques adverses (je riposte pas de peur de me manger encore plus sale)

Par exemple, j'ai jouer contre une Karin très agressive, bon forcément je me fais avoir par ses attaques overhead puis low puis overhead  ::wacko:: 

Je sais pas quand taper, généralement je fous un dragon en counter (ça dépend des perso, ça marche bien contre Cammy, Laura, M.Bison, Karin)
Je lis pas la frame data mais à force de jouer je sais que certains coups ont plus de frames sauf que des fois le dragon est bloqué dans la garde, sans doute que j'ai exécute l'attaque un peu trop tard

Je sais pas jouer le Ryu classique (quand je gagne, j'utilise le far HK ~ shoryu/tatsu/hado, en général, un adversaire sur 2 ou 2 adversaires sur 3 le mange, parfois le mec réagit même pas, donc je peux lui vider la barre en faisant plusieurs fois d'affilé cette tech mais elle a une limite, c'est vite griller à la longue, en général tu peux ''voler'' un round comme ça, le mec en face s'adapte rapidement si c'est pas un sac, je sais que le véritablement combo c'est far HK ~ std LK, si LK touche, light tatsu en général mais moi j'ai tendance à bourrer HP dragon donc manger max quand c'est en garde)

Je trouve aussi que son cancel Hado peut être parfois puni (je mise peut être sur le mauvais cancel hado, c'est LP, MP ou HP?)

Pour le  Bas MK hado, ça finit par faire Bas MK dragon, si jamais des astuces pour éviter ça



J'ai regardé quelques vidéos et j'ai essaye de bosser quelques combos:

- 6 LP, LK ~ HP Shoryu ( je sais pas si c'est un combo réellement efficace, j'ai vu Daigo le faire)
- Std LP, LP, std LK ~ LK Tatsu (souci, je trouve très dur de cancel le stand LK avec le light)


Je résume:

Qu'est-ce qu'il faut faire à mid range? (sachant que je maitrise mal les hado, enfin généralement je trouve difficile le jeu de boule)
Long range (là c'est l'hado, je crois que l'hado LP?)
Close range (quels combos?)
En garde lorsque l'adversaire attaque?

Niveau offensif je suis zéro, je me débrouille en ce qui concerne la solidité (pas du tout un jeu yolo, très carré, jeu basé sur la choppe)

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Ajoute moi sur steam, le pad dans ma signature, j'essaierai de te donner quelque trucs pour progresser où au moins mieux appréhender le jeu .

----------


## ababa

C'est fait je t'ai envoyé une invit sur Steam  :;):

----------


## Mr Thy

Pour le bas mk hado qui fait dragon à la place, soit c'est parce que tu a avancé juste avant (et comme dit auparavant, à cause du buffer, le dragon sort à la place). Soit tu doit apprendre à faire revenir le stick en neutre un poil pour ne pas avoir le problème. La plupart des joueurs par contre font bas mk, demi cercle avant+p. Le mouvement en surplus que tu fais sert justement à donner assez de temps à l'interpreteur pour ne plus compter le "avant".
La deuxième raison possible, c'est que tu bourres le quart de cercle (en training avec la barre EX à fond ça donnera souvent en bas mk, CA). La solution... Moins bourrer.

Pour les combos 
Que tu metz Shoryu ou Tatsu dépend un peu de ce que tu veux faire après. Le Shoryu fait plus de dommages mais tu as plus d'avantage en frames derrière la mise au sol. Essaie de voir si tu mettre des setups derrière.

Pour ton combo HP shoryu, commence plutôt avec le cr LK, vu qu'il faut le garder low (le cr lp peut se garder normal), t'auras plus de chance d'ouvrir la garde. Avec le raccourci 33,HP (deux fois diagonale avant bas puis HP) ça te permet de sortir une punition rapidement si t'étais déjà baissé.

Pour le LK, LK tatsu, tu peux essayer de le faire en negative edge : t'appuyes sur le LK (et tu continues à appuyer) pour sortir le coup de pied, et tu fais directement le quart de cercle arrière, tu relaches le LK. Le tatsu sortira. Passe un coup en training pour choper le timing, mais ça passe assez facile.

Mais les combos à base de light sont bien pour punir des trucs de l'adversaire avec des petits trous. Mais sur des grosses ouvertures, il faut avoir des trucs qui font nettement plus mal.

Ton st MP est un outil très puissant. Il sort assez rapidement, donc il punit pas mal de choses (et tu peux l'utiliser en neutre pour pressuriser) Il se link dans lui-même. Donc ça te permet de faire des trucs assez confirmables. Genre un MP, CR HP, shoryu (ou tatsu mk) fait assez mal.

Et vu que MP, MP est un frame trap qui bouffe les light 4 frames (et certain 3f si t'espaces bien) y pas mal d'adversaire qui vont se faire surprendre.
Et apprend un combo crush counter aussi.

Quand t'es sous pression, c'est en effet la connaissance de où tu peux punir (et avec quoi surtout). Si t'es pas avide de frame data, passe en training et enregistre une phase pour le perso à problèmes. Et teste avec quoi tu peux faire des trucs. Après, c'est surtout une question de lire l'adversaire. Pas mal de joueurs, et surtout à niveau bronze/silver vont souvent faire les mêmes phases ou auront les mêmes réactions à tes phases. Si tu vois que l'adversaire bourre systematiquement un light à la relevée, meaty. Il piffe? Tu fais semblant de l'attaquer, et tu gardes au dernier moment. Gros punish après. Etc... De ton coté, sois imprévisible.

Sinon le bas mk hado, à part le EX, n'est pas un vrai block string. Y a moyen de mettre une CA ou un dragon ex entre les deux si tu t'attendais au bas mk.

Mid range, stand mp (positif en garde et cancellable) et stand mk (négatif mais safe) qui touche un peu plus loin.
Pour les hados en neutre, le truc c'est de pas être prévisible. Varie tes timings, et les "forces" (la vitesse des boules changent). Et je dirais, à moins d'avoir une solide lecture du jeu, fait TRES attention à distance de jump in de l'adversaire. Tu risques des grosses punitions.

Mais sinon, comme dit Yogg, parfois ça va plus vite quand on peut le montrer en temps réel. N'hésite pas à nous ajouter et nous demander conseil.

PS: et les serveur sont sous maintenance.

----------


## ababa

Merci Mr Thy de tes précieux conseils
Oui c'est vrai que rien ne vaut des fights pour se rendre compte de nos défauts
C'est quoi vos Steam ID?
On pourrait se faire une partie auj si les serveurs sont plus en maintenance

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Comme steam et ici pour moi .
Suis connecté dans Steam, si tu veux bagarre .
J'espère que t'utilises un micro, je préfère pour expliquer .

----------


## Mr Thy

Mr Thy steam, Pignouf CFN

Idem, dispo.

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Méééé moi d'abord !

----------


## Le Dahu

Bravo à Minouche qui s'améliore, il va bientôt passer gold je pense.

Je suis chaud pour quelques patates en fin de journée si des canards sont motivé

----------


## Mjoln

Moi je suis chaud bouillant, mais ça sera plutôt en deuxième partie de soirée. ça fait un bail que je ronge mon frein, du coup ça va être de la grosse session qui tache. Yog si tu m'entends !

----------


## Hige

Y a un conseil que j'aime bien donner : préférez TOUJOURS prendre une chope qu'un Crush Counter. Ou, dans le cas de Guile, prendre son Guile High Kick.

----------


## Yoggsothoth

> Merci Mr Thy de tes précieux conseils
> Oui c'est vrai que rien ne vaut des fights pour se rendre compte de nos défauts
> C'est quoi vos Steam ID?
> On pourrait se faire une partie auj si les serveurs sont plus en maintenance


Bon bah Thy et moi avons squatté toute l'aprèm et tu n'es pas venu ...

Et *Mjoln* je t'ai entendu  :;):

----------


## Mr Thy

Ma Laura t'attends  ::ninja::

----------


## Mr Thy

Ouch

----------


## ababa

> Bon bah Thy et moi avons squatté toute l'aprèm et tu n'es pas venu ...
> 
> Et *Mjoln* je t'ai entendu


Désolé j'aurais dû préciser, je travaille en journée avec quelques petites pauses mais impossible d'emmener mon laptop et faire une partie de street  ::P: 
Je suis dispo ce soir  :;):

----------


## von_yaourt

La hurtbox de Mika recule pendant 6 frames... sur son dash avant. 





Capcom, please.  :tired:

----------


## Mr Thy

Ben oui, Mika, fesses, centre de gravité. Toussa.

----------


## ababa

En parlant de fessée  ::wacko:: , merci à Mr Thy pour la partie d'hier
Je connais clairement pas les match up et beaucoup d'erreurs dû à mon impatience ou à vouloir tester des trucs unsafe (des VT~CA balancé quand tu étais en plein saut)
J'ai pris des notes des conseils même si j'ai en ai pas compris certains, on en parlera sur Steam  :;): 
J'ai bien aimé le dernier match Balrog vs Laura même si Balrog fait mal et que je connaissais pas la move list de Laura 
Sinon j'ai plus de 100k en points FM, j'hésite à balancer pour un perso, il me reste Juri/Balrog/Urien/Guile/Alex/Ibuki
Balrog a l'air d'être très fort, facile à prendre en main?

----------


## Mr Thy

Je dirais qu'a priori les persos DLC sont plus techniques que les persos originaux.
Balrog est très fort, c'est une machine à comeback (comme Urien), mais il faut jouer très en proximité (ces normaux sont généralement assez bons, mais ont une portée très courte). Néanmoins, c'est un perso à charge, ça se joue COMPLETEMENT différemment que les persos que tu joues maintenant.

Peut-être bizarre à dire, mais pour toi j'aurais tendance a dire de prendre Guile. Perso à charge aussi, mais plus simple à prendre en main. T'as tendance à vouloir jouer un jeu de zoning boules avec ton Ryu, Guile est nettement plus à l'aise dans ce domaine. Et puis le style intrinsique de Guile t'apprendra à jouer plus patiemment, patience qui à ce que j'ai vu est ton gros défaut pour le moment.

Analyse ton adversaire, essaye de remarquer ses habitudes, quitte a jouer un peu plus passif au début.
T'as probablement remarqué qu'au début avec Guile je jouais un peu yolo... Mais ça me permet de voir comment tu joues.
Juste avec ça j'ai récolté pas mal d'infos:
- tu maitrises pas trop mal tes meaties à ma relevée, mais tu fais pas attention au reversals invincibles.

- tu punis beaucoup avec chope, c'est une punition standard, mais dans certains cas, tu laisses tomber des dommages pour rien.

- Assez bonnes réactions sur les dash chope.

- t'aimes pas défendre longtemps. Après deux trois coups en garde, tu appuyes, et souvent tu te fais casser. Connaissance de matchup surtout, il faut reconnaitre les trous ou tu peux taper. Certains persos comme Bison vont avoir des blockstring assez longs.

- question execution, ça bourre un max. Le nombre de fois que la CA est sortie alors que je suis sur que tu voulais juste faire dragon.

- et donc on en vient au confirms. Tu maitrises certains combo's, mais j'ai souvent eu l'impression que t'étais en pilote automatique, et que tu ne te rendais pas compte que tu touchais en garde ou pas. Trois ou quattre fois tu m'as mis le Solar Plexus (avant hp) en garde, pour quand-même faire un dragon derrière. C'est présenter un grosse punition sur un plateau ça. Probablement aussi une habitude, parce que ces conneries marchent souvent en bronze/silver, mais à plus haut niveau ça passera moins.
Donc oui: training, dummy en garde aléatoire et au taf.

Mais bon, au final il y déjà des bonnes bases, faut juste que tu analyses un peu plus la situation.

----------


## ababa

Merci de tes conseils, ouais mon principal problème c'est quand riposter, quand je rentre en mode ''garde'' bah je garde, je garde
Le côté impatient, c'était, est-ce que je voulais voir si je pouvais placer une attaque (contre ton Bison par exemple, peine perdue puisque ton knee était invicible)
Oui sur certains combos de Ryu, je sais pas si c'est en garde ou ça touche, oui tu as raison sur le combo en mode automatique, je vais le faire quand même, même si c'est en garde
Le seul truc que je confirme c'est avec Laura, bas MK, si ça touche, je bourre la CA, si ça touche pas, je fais rien
Par contre avec Ryu, j'ai du mal, par exemple imaginons, le st mp x2 suivi d'un tastu/dragon, bah premier hit disons en garde, second coup, ça touche, bah je vais foirer
Alors est-ce qu'il faut réagir très très rapidement pour ce genre de combos?
Sinon j'ai fait des erreurs de manip -> la CA que j'ai bourré car je sais pas pourquoi (c'était pas un dragon que je voulais faire, mais un hado)
Disons quand j'ai full bar, le moindre dragon ou hado ou combo et la CA sort, j'ai l'impression de vraiment jouer sur des oeufs à ce moment là
Donc avec full bar, je cherche surtout un confirm assez net (soit avec VT mais je teste en ce moment dans beaucoup de situations même si ça foire, soit derrière un far HK)
C'est bien tes conseils, c'est la première fois que j'entends que j'étais impatient car je savais pas ce qu'en pensent mes adversaires, ça permet de revoir son propre jeu et vouloir l'améliorer  ::): 
Et au passage, je voulais m'orienter vers Guile également, par contre c'est à charge, donc tout à réapprendre  ::ninja::

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Tiens Mjoln, c'est ce Mod pour Urien que j'avais hier :

----------


## Seb Ryu 84

> - question execution, ça bourre un max. Le nombre de fois que la CA est sortie alors que je suis sur que tu voulais juste faire dragon.
> 
> - et donc on en vient au confirms. Tu maitrises certains combo's, mais j'ai souvent eu l'impression que t'étais en pilote automatique, et que tu ne te rendais pas compte que tu touchais en garde ou pas. Trois ou quattre fois tu m'as mis le Solar Plexus (avant hp) en garde, pour quand-même faire un dragon derrière. C'est présenter un grosse punition sur un plateau ça. Probablement aussi une habitude, parce que ces conneries marchent souvent en bronze/silver, mais à plus haut niveau ça passera moins.


On a joué ensemble hier soir?!?  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Mjoln

> Tiens Mjoln, c'est ce Mod pour Urien que j'avais hier :
> 
> http://orig12.deviantart.net/1015/f/...66-daxhpu3.jpg


 ::love::

----------


## Mr Thy

Pour ababa:

Le truc que tu peux faire, c'est de buffer le quart de cercle du tatsu dans ton mp/bas mk. Si tu vois que ça touche, t'appuyes et ça sortira.

Mais dis-toi aussi, dans la situation que tu décris, si le premier mp est en garde, et que le deuxième touche, c'est que l'autre a appuyé, donc 9 chances sur 10 ce 2eme mp sera en counterhit. Donc plus gros avantage, donc plus de temps pour réagir, ou mettre quelque chose avec plus de dégats. Mais ça c'est déjà plus avancé.

Pour les persos à charge, je dirais le truc à apprendre, c'est où tu peux faire tes charges, sans fondamentalement perdre ta mobilité. T'auras beaucoup tendance a jouer tortue au début, parce qu'au début la plupart des joueurs croyent qu'il ne faut que reculer ou rester baissé pour charger. Tu peux bouger aussi, et cacher tes charges dans d'autres mouvements.
Tu verras que pas mal de persos à charge vont avoir d'autres moyens d'avancer que juste tenir avant (le petit genou et le sobat de Guile ; la glissade, le scissor kick et le stomp de bison, le vskill et les coups spéciaux de rog... Entres autres).
C'est important de savoir où les charges peuvent se récuperer si tu joues contre un chargeur aussi.

Par exemple, c'est impressionnant le nombre de personnes qui sautent sur un Guile qui fait V-skill à distance de jump in, en oubliant que Guile peut charger aussi bien un sonic boom qu'un flash kick pendant cette animation. Et n'oublions pas qu'il lui reste aussi son bas et stand hp si il veut faire le rigolo.

Beaucoup de joueurs crachent sur les persos à charge, mais tu sais jamais ce que ça donne si tu n'investis pas un peu de temps. Moi persos je gère un peu mieux les charges que les "mouvements". En fin de compte c'est une question de goût.

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Je me suis fait une petite session avec Alex, histoire de récup' mes points perdu en voulant jouer kolin  ::|: 
Bah ça c'est plutôt bien passé, du coup voici un résumé en 30 sec :

----------


## Mr Thy

Vidéo privée?

----------


## Wahou

Privée, petit coquinou.

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Merde...erreur corrigé .



Spoiler Alert! 


La drogue c'est mal ...

----------


## Mr Thy

Toujours bizarre d'entendre un New Yorkais parler japonnais.

----------


## ababa

Merci pour les tips sur les persos à charge
Une question encore parce qu'à la base j'hésite entre Guile et Urien
Urien est plus ''dur à maîtriser''?
Comme j'ai galéré pour obtenir mes 100 points, j'espère ne pas me tromper avec le perso en DLC

----------


## Mr Thy

Personnellement, et je crois que Yogg (et probablement von_yaourt) va me soutenir dans ce constat, je crois que Urien est plus technique à maitriser. Il a plus de normaux à commandes qui sont plus situationnels que ceux de Guile. Idem pour ses combos, qui quoique pas archi difficiles, sont plus difficiles que Guilou (ouais, je parle pas du boom loop hein).

Guile, c'est un peu le "Ryu des charges" si tu vois ou je veux en venir. Simple dans sa fonction de fonctionner, il a de bons outils, et il peut faire très mal si tu le maitrises.

----------


## von_yaourt

Hmm, je dirais que les deux persos sont faciles, mais dans des secteurs différents. Déjà, les charges dans Street V sont vraiment simples à mettre en oeuvre, même les enchaînements de charges s'apprennent en deux minutes montre en main, donc il ne faut pas en avoir peur. Ensuite, Guile est surtout un perso de la défense et du zoning avec des bons outils offensifs, quand Urien est un perso du pressing et de la gestion de l'espace avec quelques outils défensifs sympathiques.

Pour moi, Urien est sans doute plus facile à maîtriser à bas niveau. Ses combos basiques sont ultra simples, et même sans apprendre les set-ups avancés, y a moyen d'embêter n'importe qui vu à quel point ses normaux sont positifs et l'aegis empêche l'adversaire de faire le fou. Guile demande une bonne connaissance du jeu de projectile pour vraiment briller, et si son flashkick est assez ultime, il peut un peu trop pousser au crime quand on débute. Il a plein d'outils (trop) forts en attaque, mais ses punitions sont assez basiques, et ses combos qui font vraiment du dégâts sont à base de loops de sonic boom en v-trigger, et donc beaucoup plus durs et situationnels que les combos d'Urien. Guile c'est pété, mais c'est un peu trop plat à jouer, ça demande d'avoir déjà la tête froide pour jouer au jeu, alors qu'Urien permet d'être plus entreprenant. 

Moi je serais d'avis de prendre Urien en premier. C'est simple, c'est rentable, ça pardonne quand on appuie trop sur les boutons, ça gère fabuleusement bien l'espace grâce à certains des meilleurs pokes du jeu, ça fait des dégâts énormes sur énormément de starters communs, et en plus ses mauvais match-ups (Guile et Zangief, surtout) ne sont pas très répandus dans les ligues inférieures. Et l'autre bonne nouvelle, c'est qu'il est super facile de le rentabiliser avec ses défis (qui apprennent quelques bonnes routes) et la survie facile et normale. Et avec quatre combos tu fais chier la terre entière.

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Moi je dirais juste de prendre le perso qui te plait, oui ce message est très utile .

Sinon !




Et ce week end il y a masse de tournois dont le NCR 2017 .

----------


## Mr Thy

> Moi je dirais juste de prendre le perso qui te plait, oui ce message est très utile .


Ben justement, il a pas assez de flouze pour tester les deux persos.

----------


## ababa

J'ai voulu tester durant la Beta mais gros fail de la Beta (franchement, j'ai fait un match potable sur 50 tentatives de connexion pour un match)
Je penche pour Urien, parce que sa move list inclut aussi des mouvements non à charge
Merci en tout cas
Ce qui me gêne chez Guile c'est son sweep lent et unsafe  ::cry::

----------


## von_yaourt

Tous les sweeps sont lents et unsafes.  ::P: 

Ensuite, tu auras fatalement des charges à faire avec Urien, mais certes moins qu'avec Guile, qui a son projectile sur [4]6P, contrairement à urien qui a un 236P classique. Ceci dit, avec Urien les timings pour placer les charges sur les combos les plus rentables sont sans doute un peu plus tendus (rien de dur, cependant).

----------


## Hige

> Tous les sweeps sont lents et unsafes.


Tatata, Karin dit non  :tired:

----------


## Mr Thy

Techniquement, il est unsafe pour Karin aussi. A -14, même bien espacés, certains persos peuvent aller te chercher.

----------


## Hige

S'pas -9 Karin ?

----------


## Mr Thy

-14. Et je crois depuis 1.01.

----------


## Hige

Il me dit que de la merde alors FAT.  :tired:

----------


## Mr Thy

Mais qu'est-ce que tu raccontes?

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Je me répète mais la drogue c'est vraiment mal .

----------


## Hige

J'avais une version pas mise à jour...

 ::unsure::

----------


## Minouche

Bon, j'ai reçu mon stick. J'adore le feeling mais je morfle grave en terme de performance ! ::cry:: 

Comme l'impression d'avoir acheté le jeu ce matin. ::|: 

Pourvu que la courbe d'apprentissage soit pas trop raide.

----------


## Yoggsothoth

C'est normal, lâche pas l'affaire, fait beaucoup de training pour t'habituer avant de te lancer contre des "vrais gens".
Cherche bien tes "mouvements" avec le stick, genre tes coups spéciaux, essaye de les faire en boucle et ajuste toi dans tes manip' pour ne pas raté .
Trouve une bonne position aussi, de ta main sur "la boule" mais également de la "distance bras/stick" afin de ne pas avoir une position fatigante .

----------


## Minouche

Thanks ! Tu me rassures c est exactement ce que je fais. ::):

----------


## Mr Thy

3 ans, au minimum...















j/k

----------


## Kamikaze



----------


## Yoggsothoth

Han !  ::o:  Tellement de skill, on dirait du Guilty.

----------


## Hem

Question con : fallait qu'il fasse quoi pour pas se faire reset à part lire l'avenir pour trouver la bonne garde?

----------


## Kamikaze

C'est dur mais il faut suivre Ibuki avec le stick (enfin à l'inverse pour garder) je pense que t'as le temps de voir le dash spé et de mettre la garde dans le bon sens. Y'a aussi l'erreur d'avoir mis l'overhead en garde sur Ibuki full ressource mais globalement c'est violent comme punition ouais. À voir si y'avait pas un truc à faire avec le startup du ex choppe de Laura ou son V Trigger, voire saut pour faire un sacrifice hit qui casse les juggles qui suivent, je connais pas assez Ibuki et Laura pour dire faudrait test

----------


## Kamikaze

Foot





sies

----------


## Wahou

Pour Ibuki je confirme. C'est pas si sorcier que ça *quand tu sais que le dash spé va cross-up*. Le problème c'est justement que dans certains setup elle a le choix devant derrière en fonction du dash (light ou medium), alors là ça devient vraiment chaud et faut minder la garde. Mais ces phases ne sont pas full blockstring et dans la plupart des setups tu peux faire quelque chose (grosso modo entre le dernier coup en garde et l'explosion : au moment du dash quoi) : dp invincible, tp... Idem si elle varie choppe ou saut, soyez courageux, fuyez ! Souvent les joueurs regardent Ibuki faire sa choré mais faut pas (même si c'est beau). D'ailleurs grâce à Fchamp j'ai noté que les ptits setups au air Kunai (Ibuki) et air Hado (Gouki) se cassaient par un simple saut mp en réaction. Ça énerve beaucoup les gens... 

Hige, je serai dispo aujourd'hui (aprem), demain (soirée) ou Lundi (fin d'aprem/soirée). Tu me dis !

----------


## Minouche

> 3 ans, au minimum...


 :tired:  je me donne 3 mois... après j en fais une déco de bureau.

----------


## Hem

Ouai du coup sans pif c'est la garde ou la mort. Me semble pas encore avoir vu de Ibuki vs perso sans pif en match pro, d'où mon interrogation.

----------


## Hige

Demain soir ça me semble jouable mon cher Wahou  ::o:

----------


## Wahou

En fait je dis de la merde je serai pas dispo du dimanche...peut être lundi du coup...

----------


## Mr Thy

> C'est dur mais il faut suivre Ibuki avec le stick (enfin à l'inverse pour garder) je pense que t'as le temps de voir le dash spé et de mettre la garde dans le bon sens. Y'a aussi l'erreur d'avoir mis l'overhead en garde sur Ibuki full ressource mais globalement c'est violent comme punition ouais. À voir si y'avait pas un truc à faire avec le startup du ex choppe de Laura ou son V Trigger, voire saut pour faire un sacrifice hit qui casse les juggles qui suivent, je connais pas assez Ibuki et Laura pour dire faudrait test


Ouais, je me suis fait avoir par ce setup aussi. Généralement, si tu vois le startup de la TP, t'as le temps de faire quelque chose (chope ça marche assez bien), mais une fois le combo bombe démarré, c'est souvent l'overdose de trucs qui se passent à l'écran, du coup, parfois, c'est même déjà tout un calvaire pour déterminer la position de ton perso je trouve.

Et Kami, si tu veux voir les footsies (avec XYZZY aussi) :
https://clips.twitch.tv/DelightfulCu...anacoJKanStyle

 ::P:

----------


## Seb Ryu 84

> je me donne 3 mois... après j en fais une déco de bureau.


Il ne faut surtout pas parler en année ou en mois mais en heure! Exemple: Une personne jouant 10 heures par jour mettra 2 semaines à s'habituer au stick là où il faudra 5 mois pour une personne jouant 1 heure par jour...

Sinon mon conseil: il faut surtout faire de grosses sessions. Cela fait 2 ans et 1/2 maintenant que j'ai mon stick pour un peu plus de 300 heures au compteur (environ 100 heures sur USF4, 150 sur SFV et 50 sur MKX/Skullgirls) hors les 2 premières années, je ne faisais que des sessions de 30 minutes à 1 heure par jour (grosso modo mon temps de jeu par jour) et, bien que j'ai vite progressé au début, rapidement ma progression s'est fait très très lente (donc très frustrant  ::(: ) Par contre, ces 6 derniers mois, j'ai fait plusieurs sessions de 2, 3, 4 heures d'affilées (vives les vacances!) sur plusieurs jours consécutif et là! La progression était beaucoup beaucoup plus rapide et agréable du coup maintenant je reste plus souvent sur le stick que le pad  :;): 

Si tu veux faire des parties de training entre apprentis en stick, n'hésites pas à m'inviter si tu me vois connecté  :;):  J'ai encore des problèmes avec ces satanés dash et pour terminer mes quarts de cercles (le nombre de 2MKxxHado ou 2MKxxStomp que je loupe est énervant mais ça s'améliore).

Sinon, ce que j'apprécie avec le stick c'est que je ne me crispe pas avec la pression là où avec le pad mon pouce perdais vite en mobilité lors des pressings (du coup moins de dragon en réaction...)

Courage et patience!

----------


## Minouche

Je suis justement un joueur type 1-2 heures par jour et ça c'est les bons jours. Ça prendra le temps que ça prendra.

----------


## Mr Thy

Je crois que ça dépend de personne à personne. Perso, j'ai eu beaucoup de mal à m'adapter, et finalement c'est parce que j'aimes pas trop la molesse du Sanwa (bon, situation spéciale, j'ai très peu de sensation dans mes mains à cause de mon accident, mais quand même). J'ai carrément plié une tige (et cassé le gate et l'actuateur en même temps) parce que je met tellement de force. Un pad, je peut jouer, mais rarement plus de 30 minutes, parce que ça fait trop mal.

Et je suis encore en train de tester toutes les combinaisons possibles pour trouver le setup qui me plait. Pour le moment, le virtstick est ce que j'ai trouvé de meilleur pour les schmups. Le LS-58 avec le mod short throw m'a l'air un bon remplacement, si seulement je trouvais un ressort plus tendu, ce serait top (faudrait que j'en commande chez PAS aux US).

Pour le fighting, pour le moment, je me suis habitué au Hayabusa, square gate, avec un ressort à 4.5 kilogrammes (environ 9 fois la tension d'un JLF standard). Et je tape encore contre le gate  ::): .
Je testerais bien une hitbox, j'ai assez de boutons en surplus (30 mm par contre).

Il y a des joueurs qui ne s'habituent jamais. Et c'est pas un problème, c'est pour ça que différents types d'inputs qui existent (y a bien un mec qui a fini Dark Souls avec des bananes). Le stick n'est pas mieux que le pad, c'est différent. 
Bien que je remarque que un gros paquet des utilisateurs de stick sont plus vieux, donc probablement c'est aussi un côté nostalgique, parce qu'ils ont connu l'age d'or des salles d'arcade. Les plus jeunes sont plutôt pad.

Ces djeunz  ::rolleyes::

----------


## ababa

Personne ne joue au clavier?  ::huh:: 
C'est possible de bien jouer sur clavier? car j'ai essayé, bah c'est dur avec les déplacements  ::wacko:: 

Sinon merci à Yogg pour les branlées qu'on se fait tard le soir  ::ninja:: 
Bon j'ai appris un parry gratuit (ou pas) au moins  :^_^:

----------


## Mr Thy

Ouais, c'est parfaitement possible. Il y a quelques streamers Twitch qui jouent au clavier. 

Une hitbox est en fait une simplification du système clavier avec des boutons arcade (et une ergonomie un peu plus clean). Typiquement, on intègre quand même un circuit qui désactive les SOCD (Simultaneous Opposing Cardinal Directions), vu que normalement au stick/pad, c'est pas possible d'appuyer sur deux directions opposées en même temps. 
Si tu fais ça, au pire, l'interpreteur du jeu fait des trucs bizarre. Au mieux, tu gagnes un avantage (un Guile par exemple pourrait tenir la garde appuyé pendant qu'il fait un sonic boom, donc aucun délai pour faire la prochaine charge).

Mais comme dit, si t'es confortable avec ton controleur, aucun problème.

Aux US, ça chie toujours autant sur Luffy qui utilise un pad PS One. Brolylegs joue bien avec sa bouche, et il tuerait la pluparts des joueurs lambda les yeux fermés.

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Si Nyuu, mais dans USF4 , et il était/est très fort .

----------


## Supergounou

> Si Nyuu, mais dans USF4 , et il était/est très fort .


Je le lave quand il veut  ::ninja::

----------


## Mr Thy

Il est si sale que ça?

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Sinon j'ai regardé le 3v3 sur SF5 au NCR 2017, hier soir/ce matin, et Punk, aussi bon soit il, troll/teabag un poil trop à mon gout ( 3 fois dans le match contre Fuudo ...) d'ou la vidéo de Kami avec Xyzzy qui taunt sur leur victoire finale .

----------


## ababa

> Ouais, c'est parfaitement possible. Il y a quelques streamers Twitch qui jouent au clavier. 
> 
> Une hitbox est en fait une simplification du système clavier avec des boutons arcade (et une ergonomie un peu plus clean). Typiquement, on intègre quand même un circuit qui désactive les SOCD (Simultaneous Opposing Cardinal Directions), vu que normalement au stick/pad, c'est pas possible d'appuyer sur deux directions opposées en même temps. 
> Si tu fais ça, au pire, l'interpreteur du jeu fait des trucs bizarre. Au mieux, tu gagnes un avantage (un Guile par exemple pourrait tenir la garde appuyé pendant qu'il fait un sonic boom, donc aucun délai pour faire la prochaine charge).
> 
> Mais comme dit, si t'es confortable avec ton controleur, aucun problème.
> 
> Aux US, ça chie toujours autant sur Luffy qui utilise un pad PS One. Brolylegs joue bien avec sa bouche, et il tuerait la pluparts des joueurs lambda les yeux fermés.


D'ailleurs pourquoi Luffy joue encore avec un pad PS One, le pad PS4 est assez bon non?
Parce que sur MPSTP, il disait qu'il utilisait adaptateur sur adaptateur, en plus de lui amener un input lag supplémentaire
En plus les pad PS One en bonne état ça ne doit pas courir dans toutes les rues
Je dis ça parce que ça me ferait chier de jouer sur une manette et de m'y habituer et lorsqu'elle se casse, je pourrais plus en ré-acheter (j'ai très peur pour ça par rapport à l'Hori FC4)

----------


## Kamikaze

Y'a un piège à la manette c'est que tu deviens hyper sensible et que changer de pad ça tue ton exécution. Et j'ai pas testé le pad PS4 mais sur les manettes la croix est souvent mauvaise en générale. Donc p'têt qu'il est trop habitué à la manette PS1

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Sinon le NCR 2017 viens de commencer .

https://www.twitch.tv/capcomfighters

----------


## Mr Thy

> D'ailleurs pourquoi Luffy joue encore avec un pad PS One, le pad PS4 est assez bon non?
> Parce que sur MPSTP, il disait qu'il utilisait adaptateur sur adaptateur, en plus de lui amener un input lag supplémentaire
> En plus les pad PS One en bonne état ça ne doit pas courir dans toutes les rues
> Je dis ça parce que ça me ferait chier de jouer sur une manette et de m'y habituer et lorsqu'elle se casse, je pourrais plus en ré-acheter (j'ai très peur pour ça par rapport à l'Hori FC4)


Habitude. Et c'est pas qu'a la manette. Si tu utilises un truc pendant des années, tu t'habitues tellement au feeling que même un petit changement (vieille manette par rapport au même modèle mais neuf) peut te causer des soucis.

----------


## Vorshakaar

Ce que je trouve désagréable avec les pads Ps 3 et Ps 4 par extension, ce sont les boutons L2 et R2 qui sont des gâchettes et pas de simples boutons comme sur les pad Ps 1 et Ps 2. Pour avoir commencé SF 4 vanilla avec un pad Ps 3, c'est hyper désagréable de se pincer les doigts avec les gâchettes à cause d'une mauvaise position sur le pad.
Et le pad Ps 1 sans les sticks est plus petit et plus léger que les pads des consoles suivantes.

----------


## Kamikaze

Ça marche comment pour jouer à la beta? C'est déjà fini?

- - - Mise à jour - - -

J'ai gagné 1000 lp gratos, ils ont filé les lps des matchs pas pris en compte ou un truc du genre?

----------


## Mr Thy

la beta n'avait que certaines dates avec les serveurs ouverts.

Et oui, certains joueurs ont reçu des lp en plus pour cause de match non comptabilisé. Mais pas tous.

----------


## HoStyle

https://clips.twitch.tv/ProudThought...caAMPTropPunch

----------


## Mr Thy

Grosse session contre Hige hier. Il gère quand même bien ses footsies, le compatriote.

----------


## Nyuu

> Je le lave quand il veut


Ah mais sur SF4 c'est quand tu veux !

Je n'ai pas arrêté les jeux de combat, c'est simplement que je ne joue qu'aux bons jeux.

----------


## Hige

> Ah mais sur SF4 c'est quand tu veux !
> 
> Je n'ai pas arrêté les jeux de combat, c'est simplement que je ne joue qu'aux bons jeux.


Guilty n'est donc pas un bon jeu ?  ::o:   ::o:   ::o:

----------


## Rom1

Alors que SFxT l'est.

----------


## Kamikaze

http://www.capcom-unity.com/harrison...sfv-april-25th

Rho la classe le new costume de Ryu.

Bon je préférerais un nouveau perso quand même

----------


## Wahou

La coin suit son cour.
Wahou (Dhalsim) / Hige (Karine) : 5-1.
Gégé a Hige qui avait l'air ravi de poursuivre le tournoi de l'autre côté, et j'ai hâte de l'y rejoindre !

----------


## Mr Thy

Je vois donc que mon Dhalsim pourri n'a pas aidé grand chose pour que Hige engrange de l'expérience contre ce satané perso  :;):

----------


## Hige

Sans rien enlever à Wahou, j'ai super mal joué de toute façon. Trop précipité, comme un poulet sans tête. J'ai jamais gardé de v-reversal pour le tapis de flammes, j'me suis empalé sur boule -> glissade, j'avais dit que je taperais pas dans les tp je l'ai fait et j'ai bouffé tous les contre... gngngngngngn

Et j'ai raté tous mes confirms cmk rekka CA.  :tired:

----------


## Mr Thy

Oui, mais la question que tout le monde se pose.



Tu t'es pris combien de pif CA à la relevée?  ::blink:: 

(t'inquiète, je suis spécialiste dans ce domaine, si il y avait une stat "s'est pris un pif dans la tronche comme un neuneu", le compteur serait à 99.9999%).

----------


## Kamikaze

Il suffit de delay d'1 frame ton oki et tu choppes si la super sort

----------


## Hige

> Oui, mais la question que tout le monde se pose.
> 
> 
> 
> Tu t'es pris combien de pif CA à la relevée?


Une seule. Et mon lk était meaty absolument parfait  :tired:

----------


## Mr Thy

Aouch

https://clips.twitch.tv/PowerfulSolidNeanderthalBCouch

----------


## Rom1

Bordel les dégâts ahah :D.

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

Bonne petite session hier soir avec ababa.  :;):  J'ai encore appris quelques trucs. 'Faut vraiment que me lance et que je m'entraîne davantage.  ::o:

----------


## Wahou

> Une seule. Et mon lk était meaty absolument parfait


Je voulais te souhaiter la bienvenue et voilà comment tu le prends... en fait je la buff quasimment toujours quand je l'ai (à la relevée) et je la drop selon la distance/timing du gars en face. J'avoue là c'etait pure moule, mais parfois tu peux réagir à un saut voir un hp/hk avec !

----------


## Zerger

Ca faisait que j'avais pas lancé le jeu mais SebRyu, tu as bien progressé en tout cas  :Clap:

----------


## Hige

> Je voulais te souhaiter la bienvenue et voilà comment tu le prends... en fait je la buff quasimment toujours quand je l'ai (à la relevée) et je la drop selon la distance/timing du gars en face. J'avoue là c'etait pure moule, mais parfois tu peux réagir à un saut voir un hp/hk avec !


J'avoue que la CA que tu m'as mis dans le décalage de rekka, c'était propre  ::o:

----------


## Mr Thy

http://www.capcom-unity.com/harrison...balance-update

En bref:
- la beta a permis de faire quelques ajustements aux nouveaux sytèmes de CFN, ils vont encore faire une 2ème période beta. Idem, tous les perso unlocked.
- l'identité du nouveau perso sera divulgué incessament sous peux bientôt dans pas longtemps.
- normalement le patch de rébalance et le nouveau perso étaient prévus pour fin avril. Mais ils veulent sortir le binz quand le nouveau CFN sera optimal. En gros, delayed.
- la nouvelle période sera annoncé bientôt.
- Fin avril, il y aura encore une annonce pour du nouveau contenu (qui n'a pas encore été annoncé).

----------


## Kamikaze

Eh ben putain serait-ce celle là, la vraie update qu'on attend depuis un an? La scène tournoi fait vivre le jeu à elle seule en ce moment, du coup reste surtout le noyau dur j'ai l'impression, comme souvent avec les jeux de bagarre. J'ai pas pu test la béta mais j'espère que ce sera pas un pétard mouillé et que le nouveau perso sera cool

----------


## Mr Thy

Boah, de ce que j'ai vu pendant la beta, le nouveau CFN rajoute des widgets, où on peut voir qui de ses copains est en train de faire quoi, et le résultat de leurs match. Ca devrait venir avec une différentiation entre des favoris est des amis.
Drapeaux dans les lounges.
Apparament meilleur matchmaking, mais j'ai pas trop vu de différences, ni dans le netcode, qui à mon avis n'a pas changé.
Plus de types de filtres dans la recherche du CFN, et certaines stats dans la page de profil qui marchaient maintenant.
Chargements dans la VS screen un poil plus rapides (mais pas des masses).

Alors, ce qui devrait y avoir, mais que j'ai pas vu pendant la beta :
Le système de Rage Quit qui fait sa réapparition (l'icone), une rumeur dirait qu'un rage quitter ne serait matché qu'avec un autre RQ, mais pas confirmé.
Moyen de Blacklist des joueurs.
Les settings du training seraient retenu (pas de training dans la beta, donc mouais).
Et une voix qui annonce des conneries pendant la result screen (du genre "vous venez de prévenir que votre adversaire a accédé au rang supérieur", etc...)

Mais LE changement qui m'a le plus marqué de tous pendant cette beta... A coté de celui là, tous les autres changements ont fait pâle figure....



Spoiler Alert! 


Les textes de statut en battle lounge (x à rejoint le lounge, x a commencé un match contre y, ...) sont devenus roses au lieu de bleus.

----------


## Kamikaze

Drapeaux dans les lounges c'est fête du slip quand même, bon plus d'un an après  ::ninja::

----------


## Wahou

Le black listage peut être utile si ça permet d'éviter certains voisins (essentiellement pays du Maghreb et M-O) qui lagguent à mort alors qu'ils sont côtés 5 étoiles. Le pire c'est que tu peux rematch trois fois contre un gars qui tp et le jeu continue de te dire : "kiffe mon gars, connexion crème !!!". Je me demandais si eux aussi avait l'effet de tp ? Notez que ça doit etre du à la co plutôt qu'à la distance parce que contre certains joueurs étrangers j'ai aucun soucis...même parfois de très loin !
Idéalement faudrait que Capcom raffine le match making mais alors là...  :haha:

----------


## Kamikaze

Ah oui j'avais lu ça, c'est très cool le blacklist, quand tu tombes 3 fois sur le même mec qui lag c'est triste

----------


## SquiZz

Certains d'entre vous jouent à Killer Instinct?

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Non .

----------


## Kamikaze

J'ai voulu y jouer et laisser sa chance au produit mais le truc à la con de win 10 store mes couilles m'a gavé, je peux pas l'install à moins de réinstall toutes les daubes de cet OS

----------


## Vriurk

Chez Capcom on pense que Chun n'a pas assez de costume alors pour le prochain patch elle en aura deux : http://www.capcom-unity.com/harrison...reet-fighter-v

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Le costume de Mika  :Facepalm: 
Alex est sympa sinon et Ryu classe !

----------


## Hige

Ryu ce thug  ::o: 

Mais il a pas de geta, c'est invalide  :tired:

----------


## Vorshakaar

Sympa celui de Juri  ::love::  .

----------


## Ethyls

Après 30H de SFV, je suis enfin Silver. Alors certes c'est que dalle, mais j'ai bien du passer 25H à osciller entre 1500 et 1900 LP, donc je suis tout de même bien content. 

Je suis obligé de vous montrer ce replay de round, parce que même si j'ai joué comme un énorme énorme sac, la fin est priceless.

----------


## ababa

> Chez Capcom on pense que Chun n'a pas assez de costume alors pour le prochain patch elle en aura deux : http://www.capcom-unity.com/harrison...reet-fighter-v


Chun-Li ressemble trop à Bayonetta  ::mellow::

----------


## Seb Ryu 84

> Ca faisait que j'avais pas lancé le jeu mais SebRyu, tu as bien progressé en tout cas


Merki! On remet ça quand tu veux (ou sur Guilty)

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Certains d'entre vous jouent à Killer Instinct?


Je l'ai et j'aime bien ! Mais pas trop dosé pour l'instant à cause de SFV. Si tu me vois connecté sur steam on peut se faire un session. Ccccccccombo breaker!!!!!!

----------


## Supergounou

> Sympa celui de Juri  .


+1, c'est le seul dans le lot qui me parle.

----------


## Mjoln

On en est à combien de costumes pour chun li là ? 150 ? Y a jamais rien pour dictateur bordel  ::(:

----------


## Minouche

Et Nash... zont pas forcé non plus sur les costumes...

----------


## Zerger

Un costume pas dégueulasse pour Mika, y'en a déjà eu ?

----------


## Hige

> Un costume pas dégueulasse pour Mika, y'en a déjà eu ?


Maman Noël ?

----------


## Mr Thy

> Un costume pas dégueulasse pour Mika, y'en a déjà eu ?


C'est pas la faute aux costards, le fait que c'est dégueulasse  ::ninja::

----------


## Ethyls

Putain, deux fois que je tombe sur des Guiles avec 15 ou 25 victoires d'affilée. Les mecs ils ont une connexion en carton, du coup c'est infernal.

----------


## Mr Thy

Dites, chtite question. J'en avais déjà parlé avec Hige. Je suis toujours à la recherche de la meilleure façon de tenir le TAP chargé (quels boutons), mais je vois souvent des trucs ainsi :
https://clips.twitch.tv/SquareCovertPhoneTheTarFu

On voit clairement que Smug lache un TAP (!) pratiquement au début de la vidéo, pour lacher un deuxième, chargé plus longtemps, au pif de la super. Donc en gros, il charge deux TAP en même temps. Reste plus beaucoup de boutons pour faire le reste. De ce que je peux voir de la vidéo, il a encore le lp et le lk qui sortent, donc il doit tenir mmp, hp, mk et hk d'appuyé.

Je sais que c'est sur pad qu'il joue, mais tenir deux taps sur un stick, bordel, ça donne des crampes, même avec des raccourcis.

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Hummm, si tu veux faire des essaies, suis ton homme.

Sinon votre prono' pour le gros tournoi ce week end ?

----------


## Supergounou

> Sinon votre prono' pour le gros tournoi ce week end ?


Aucune idée, mais j'espère pas l'autre cinglée en bleu  ::(:

----------


## Mr Thy

Je viens de rentrer, je bouffe une (deux si j'ai très faim) pizzas. J'arriverai une fois les mains plein de fromage.

----------


## Yoggsothoth

> Aucune idée, mais j'espère pas l'autre cinglée en bleu


Je savais que tu comprendrais  :B): 

Ok Thy ! Bonn'app' !

----------


## Mr Thy

> Sinon votre prono' pour le gros tournoi ce week end ?


Celui avec la meilleure technique de teabagging, vu la tournure du metagame dernièrement.

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Un "Punk" donc  ::lol::

----------


## Mr Thy

C'est quel tournoi en fait, j'ai pas suive cte semaine.

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Ça ne concerne que la France  ::ninja:: 

Edit : Bon je vais fermer mon clavier car j'avais oublié que la charte CPC ne permet d'en parler .

----------


## Supergounou

> Celui avec la meilleure technique de teabagging, vu la tournure du metagame dernièrement.


 :^_^:  ça colle trop bien!

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Grave ,pour ça que je pensais qu'il avait compris !

----------


## Mr Thy

C'est quoi ces messes basses  ::o:

----------


## Supergounou

Élections FR ce dimanche.

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Cette nouvelle page veut rien dire  ::lol:: 

Viens Thy je vais tout t'expliquer  ::trollface::

----------


## Mr Thy

J'ai très faim.

Edit - chui en train de matter la conférence de la GDC ou Warren Spector explique les pourquoi du comment du Deus Ex original. C'est vachement intéressant.

----------


## Hige

C'est fini ces hors-sujets là  :tired:

----------


## Mr Thy

Haha, Bonchan le daron.



Le reste des interviews de Bornfree sont pas mals non plus.

----------


## von_yaourt

Une des poules de l'E-LEAGUE reprend, avec Eita, Daigo, Justin Wong, PR Balrog et Snake Eyez. https://www.twitch.tv/eleaguetv

----------


## Hem

Ça faisait longtemps que je n'avais pas vu Daigo se faire laver, encore moins mettre un 3-0 avec 1 seul round perdu.
Y'a des points pour le cpt avec l'eleague en fait?

----------


## von_yaourt

Non, juste 250000 dollars à la clé. 

Sinon ta formulation est bizarre, "se faire laver" ça veut dire perdre, généralement. Là, on voit que daigo a bossé son Guile (il fait des flashkicks).  ::ninja::

----------


## Hige

Il avait un peu de Guile sur 2X et SF4, il est pas perdu  ::ninja::

----------


## Hem

*ne pas se faire laver

mybad

----------


## Supergounou

> C'est fini ces hors-sujets là


C'est vrai, mais la blague de Yogg était bonne et trop tentante  ::P:

----------


## Supergounou

Vraiment, je pige que dalle à ce jeu. J'ai coché "5 barres", j'en suis sûr. Et je me tape que des combats à 2 barres...

Si y a du canard de chaud pour taper un p'tit coup, faites moi signe.

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Ha merde je jouais avec ,hummm sur CPC c'est ababa je crois, t'aurais du me chopper !

----------


## Supergounou

Pas de soucis, c'était pour une session très courte d'façon. Prochaine fois!

----------


## Rom1

Je jouais aussi et je t'ai pas vu connecté  ::o:

----------


## Supergounou

Je ne suis pas resté longtemps sur le jeu en fait, au bout de 4 Akuma qui laggent j'ai ragequit. Et pas eu le (vieux) réflexe de check qui était aussi en jeu  ::unsure::

----------


## Mr Thy

Daigo qui pète les plombs. J'ai mis en spoil, pour ceux qui n'auraient pas encore vu l'E-league.


Spoiler Alert!

----------


## yodaxy

Ces matches  ::o:

----------


## Hem

Y'a plus de pif qu'un isddd vs takamura  ::XD:: .

----------


## ababa

Le style de jeu d'Eita  :WTF:

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Sticks pas cher vendu par un canard de confiance

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

Ouais, du beau matos !  ::o:

----------


## ababa

Anti-Air, manger, Anti-Air, dormir, Anti-Air, métro, Anti-Air, travail, Antir-Air  ::ninja:: 

Got it!

Avec un petit parry siouplait  ::trollface:: 

Maitre Yogg(Yoda) est entrain de m'entrainer comme un Pokemon  ::lol::

----------


## Mr Thy

Ok, la prochaine fois que je te rencontre, ce sera examen.

----------


## Wahou

Ca prevoit de jouer la Coin les gars ? J'ai faim !
Je rappelle les matchs winners à faire.
Zalt - Rom1
Kami - Kyou

----------


## Zaltman

> Ca prevoit de jouer la Coin les gars ? J'ai faim !
> Je rappelle les matchs winners à faire.
> Zalt - Rom1
> Kami - Kyou


Rom1 on doit pas avoir les mêmes heures de co, si tu me vois hésite pas à me défier même si je suis sur guilty, j'suis chaud.

----------


## Kamikaze

Je suis dispo en semaine après 19h

----------


## Rom1

> Rom1 on doit pas avoir les mêmes heures de co, si tu me vois hésite pas à me défier même si je suis sur guilty, j'suis chaud.


Cay noté !

----------


## Mr Thy

Ce que Daigo pense du set contre Eita.




C'est bo  ::cry::

----------


## Hige

Diego  :Emo:

----------


## Kamikaze

Pas mal comme excuse de sac, la marque des champions

----------


## von_yaourt

Une excuse de quoi ? Il a gagné.  ::P: 

Mais contre le match était en effet dégueulasse.

----------


## Kamikaze

Son track record dans la league est pas ouf et il a bien galéré contre Eita  ::o:  il prépare le terrain  ::ninja:: 

Nan sinon j'ai pas trop suivi la structure de cette league mais j'espère qu'on verra des mecs challenger punk qui avait l'air de se ballader

----------


## Hige

Ouais enfin, la dernière fois Punk avait mis 7-0 en groupstage, il s'est pris 2x 0-2 d'entrée de jeu en élim  ::ninja::

----------


## Kamikaze

J'ai rien suivi/pigé au format. Au final il reste qui là  ::o:  ?

----------


## Mr Thy

> Son track record dans la league est pas ouf et il a bien galéré contre Eita  il prépare le terrain 
> 
> Nan sinon j'ai pas trop suivi la structure de cette league mais j'espère qu'on verra des mecs challenger punk qui avait l'air de se ballader


Bah, depuis qu'il a taffé son Guile, il n'y a que PR Balrog qui l'a battu. C'est déjà mieux que son Ryu...

Edit - et pour le format http://www.eleague.com/street-fighter-v/format

Pour le moment, il reste Punk (Top seed A), Momochi (Bottom A), PR Balrog (Top B ) et Daigo (Bottom B ). Group C et D doit encore se jouer.

----------


## von_yaourt

> J'ai rien suivi/pigé au format. Au final il reste qui là  ?


Les préliminaires, 4 groupes de 8, ont éliminé deux joueurs de chaque groupe. Toujours sans changer les joueurs de groupes, il y a toutes les deux semaines une phase de poules pour déterminer un qualifié en winner et un en loser. 

Les poules A et B ont été jouées, il reste Punk(W) et Momochi(L) en A, PR Balrog (W) et Momochi (L) en B.

Restent à jouer les poules C et D les 5 et 12 mai. Ce sont les poules les plus relevées je trouve, donc ce sera intéressant. Une fois qu'on a les 4 qualifiés en winner et les 4 qualifiés en loser, il y a le top 8 le 26 mai, avec $250000 de pot, apparemment. 

Et tout est retransmis à la télé à partir du top 4 des poules, donc 4h du matin. C'est pour ça que ça prend une éternité à jouer.  ::P:

----------


## Mr Thy

Roh, grillé.

----------


## Kamikaze

Les matchs sont visibles en replay quelque part? Le touitch eleague ou youtube?

----------


## Mr Thy

https://www.twitch.tv/eleaguetv/videos/all

----------


## Mr Thy



----------


## Zaltman

> https://i.redd.it/vda8e0xz0ity.png


haha! c'est bon ça  ::lol::

----------


## Mr Thy

C'est une adaptation d'un truc de Guilty qui a été posté en février.

----------


## Ethyls

Surprenamment, c'est plutôt... gentil. Je m'attendais à un truc bien cancer de 4chan /vg/.

----------


## Hige

Les définitions de Bipson et Karin sont spot on pour Thy et moi  ::o:

----------


## Mr Thy

Donc tu insinues que tu t'attendais à un mec pas gentil, c'est ça  :;):

----------


## Hige

Regarde les mains de Bison depuis SF4 et dis-moi le contraire  :tired: 

À part Dogura et AKA Jojo.

----------


## ababa

La maintenance du serveur, c'est bien pour demain matin pour nous?  ::blink:: 




> From 11 a.m. PDT to about 7 p.m. PDT

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

D'ailleurs, scusez-moi si j'ai pas bien suivi...  ::siffle::  Mais il ne devait pas y avoir prochainement une grosse Màj ?  ::huh::

----------


## Mr Thy

> La maintenance du serveur, c'est bien pour demain matin pour nous?


De 20h à 4h du mat normalement ouais.

----------


## Yoggsothoth

> D'ailleurs, scusez-moi si j'ai pas bien suivi...  Mais il ne devait pas y avoir prochainement une grosse Màj ?


Humm comment dire, Ah je sais ! "Prochainement" chez Capcom ça veut à peu près dire " Demain matin dans l'après midi au début de la fin du commencement du mois qui peut suivre " .

----------


## Mr Thy

Ils utilisent le système horaire du Valve Time

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Ah oui c'est vrai ça ! En fait j'ai bien les qualifications pour bosser chez Valve  ::lol::

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

::P:  Alors j'avais suivi, mais je n'avais pas intégré leur espace-temps !  ::lol::

----------


## Mr Thy

Un certain "'Stroyent", qui joue Juri. Chaque fois qu'il arrive sur la VS screen, il RQ. 4x déjà.

----------


## Le Dahu

tu l'as trop malmené coquin  ::P:  (sinon ouai il y a encore quelque énergumènes qui rag quit en casual)

----------


## Mr Thy

Bah, je me souviens pas de l'avoir rencontré avant. Le mec commence même pas le match, il RQ dans la VS screen (ça à même fait un bug en revenant en training, cfr mon screenshot sur Steam).

----------


## Ouro

> Un certain "'Stroyent", qui joue Juri. Chaque fois qu'il arrive sur la VS screen, il RQ. 4x déjà.


Je parie pour un Fuck Bison.

----------


## ababa

Le pad Saturn me fait tellement envie  ::wub:: 
Ce d-pad me semble excellent à vue de nez 



Quelqu'un a-t-il testé les vrais pad Saturn de l'époque?  ::blink:: 
Il y a des ''fakes'' ou clones chinoises pour une dizaine d'euros mais apparemment c'est de la merde totale  ::cry:: 

EDIT: un pad Hori Fighting Commander version Xbox One qui va sortir prochainement, donc full compatibilité sur PC

https://www.amazon.ca/Fighting-Comma.../dp/B01MSEPQ55

----------


## Mr Thy

Voui, je confirme, meilleur pad de tout les temps pour moi, mais bien la deuxième version (la première était plus angulaire, et le plastoc était de qualité très bof).

----------


## Zaltman

> Voui, je confirme, meilleur pad de tout les temps pour moi, mais bien la deuxième version (la première était plus angulaire, et le plastoc était de qualité très bof).


La manette 6 boutons de la megadrive (presque identique) était très bien aussi.

Sinon j'ai monté un restricteur octogonal et une poignée poire sur mon ls-55 seimitsu, je crois que j'ai enfin trouvé ce qui me convient le mieux niveau stick.  ::love::

----------


## Mjoln

Le pad Saturn japonais est le meilleur que j'ai jamais eu entre les mains. Après pour le brancher sur PC, je sais pas trop si c'est possible ou s'il y a des inconvénients genre input lag.

----------


## Zerger

C'est pas galère pour sortir des LP+LK, MP+MK, etc sur ce genre de manette ?

----------


## von_yaourt

Non, pas du tout, c'est comme tous les fightpads actuels (Madcatz, Hori et tout), ça se fait avec le plat du pouce.

Personnellement je n'ai pas souvenir que la croix de la manette Saturn était si fantastique que ça, mais c'est parce que mes jeux de baston étaient Golden Axe The Duel et Street Fighter Alpha 2, l'interpréteur était... rigide.  ::P:

----------


## Mr Thy

Ah, moi je tenais la manette façon stick arcade (avec la main droite inversée). C'était le seul moyen de sortir le Shun Goku Satsu d'Akuma convenablement.

----------


## Zerger

Je me vois mal roman-cancel avec ce genre de manette  ::P:  A moins d'avoir des pouces sur mon pouce !

----------


## von_yaourt

> Je me vois mal roman-cancel avec ce genre de manette  A moins d'avoir des pouces sur mon pouce !


Tu as les gâchettes. Personne ne joue aux jeux Arcsys à la manette sans les raccourcis, hein.  ::):

----------


## Supergounou

C'est pourtant pareil que sur une manette plus classique avec 4 boutons en façade. Sauf que là il y en a 6. Ce que j'ai le plus de mal à faire par contre, c'est lp+hp ou lk+hk.

----------


## ababa

> Le pad Saturn japonais est le meilleur que j'ai jamais eu entre les mains. Après pour le brancher sur PC, je sais pas trop si c'est possible ou s'il y a des inconvénients genre input lag.


Bah déjà, est-ce que c'est compatible avec SF5?
Faut que je regarde si les clones valent le coup, parce que l'officiel en usb, c'est introuvable ou à plus de 150 eur (quand c'est en vente sur Ebay, autant dire que tous les lurkeurs de la terre sont sur le coup)

----------


## Mr Thy

> C'est pourtant pareil que sur une manette plus classique avec 4 boutons en façade. Sauf que là il y en a 6. Ce que j'ai le plus de mal à faire par contre, c'est lp+hp ou lk+hk.


Ah bah non, justement, crab-style sur une manette Xboite/Dualshock, c'est infernal (il n'y a que pour te montrer comment faire instant Cannon Strike avec Cammy dans USF4 que j'ai daigné sortir ma manette Xbox pour un jeu de fighting  ::ninja:: ). Sur une manette à six boutons, parfaitement ergonomique je trouve.

Mais bon, j'ai toujours été quelqu'un qui a préféré le style Sega par rapport aux autres, les 4 boutons organisés en croix,  j'ai toujours trouvé ça absolument immonde.

- - - Updated - - -

En parlant d'immonde...


Ryu, passe encore


http://blog.us.playstation.com/2017/...fighter-v-dlc/

----------


## Supergounou

Je répondais à Zerger qui se demandait si c'était pas trop dur de faire chope ou vskill avec une 6 boutons  :;):

----------


## yodaxy

25 euros les 3 costumes et le stage mais  ::XD::

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Oui c'est tellement abusé...Puis rien n'est inclus dans le season pass ...ce qui est encore plus abu...con .

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

> Ryu, passe encore
> https://c1.staticflickr.com/5/4185/3...cdc851a8_z.jpg
> http://blog.us.playstation.com/2017/...fighter-v-dlc/


Vous pensez qu'on peut se procurer ce pyjama en magasin ?  ::huh::  Si c'est possible aussi d'avoir les chaussettes et les tongues.  ::P:

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Han ça ce moque ! Si tu les veux vraiment cherche Hakama (pantalon)  Zōri (tong ) et Tabi (chaussettes) .

----------


## Mr Thy

> Vous pensez qu'on peut se procurer ce pyjama en magasin ?  Si c'est possible aussi d'avoir les chaussettes et les tongues.


http://www.bushidoshop.com/

Je t'en prie  :;):

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

Merci pour les infos. Ça intéresse quelqu'un un achat groupé ?  ::P:  La vache, ça fait cher le pyjama, quand même !  ::o:  N'empêche, ça doit être de la qualité classe !  :;):

----------


## Zerger

J'ai jamais essayé de dormir dans mon judogi, faudrait que je teste  ::P: 
Tu dois te réveiller avec la peau toute rouge

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Petite Maj de 7go .

----------


## Ethyls

Et leak du nouveau personnage, qui répond au doux nom de Ed il semblerait.

Edit : et c'est le personnage auquel je pensais en faisant la story aujourd'hui d'ailleurs.

Spoiler Alert! 


Le fils de Boxer

----------


## Supergounou

> Petite Maj de 7go .


Et qui se finit après un dl de 400Mo. Capcom, toujours aussi logique  :Splash:

----------


## ababa

Ce Ryu de la SWAG attitude  ::lol:: 


Le Ryu douchebag ultime  ::wub:: 

Best costume ever!

----------


## Supergounou

> Et qui se finit après un dl de 400Mo. Capcom, toujours aussi logique


Ah non j'ai tripé, c'est la barre de progression Steam qui fait n'imp.

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Non ababa ! Pas toi mon petit scarabée  ::|: 

Edit : Pour ED donc, j'ai été voir sur le PS Store et  ::XD::

----------


## ababa

Ouais je sais, j'ai des goûts douteux  ::cry:: 

Ouais confirmation d'Ed

https://www.eventhubs.com/news/2017/...r-initial-six/

----------


## Yoggsothoth

> Et leak du nouveau personnage, qui répond au doux nom de Ed il semblerait.
> 
> Edit : et c'est le personnage auquel je pensais en faisant la story aujourd'hui d'ailleurs.
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> Le fils de Boxer


C'est pas son fils .

----------


## Ethyls

> C'est pas son fils .


J'ai du comprendre les choses de travers. L'histoire de SF, ça ne me choquait pas que Boxer ait un gamin blanc comme neige.

----------


## Yoggsothoth

*Son profil*




> He was captured by S.I.N and planned to be used as a potential spare body for M. Bison.
> 
> After Seth was defeated, Master Balrog saved him from the collapsing laboratory.
> 
> Though it's only in fairly small doses, he is capable of emitting Psycho Power.

----------


## Hige

Du moment que c'est pas le pote/chef de Guile, ça me va.

----------


## Kamikaze

J'espère que le gameplay sera cool, faut une vidz

----------


## Yoggsothoth



----------


## Wahou

> Du moment que c'est pas le pote/chef de Guile, ça me va.


J'avoue j'ai pas hâte de le voir celui là.

Le petit nouveau rappelle un peu les persos légers type Yun/Yang. On espère qu'ils vont pas saboter le chara design...Hâte de voir le gameplay aussi, j'espère que ça sera original comme Kokolin !

----------


## ababa

J'aimerais bien voir débarquer un perso de Tekken comme Akuma l'a fait dans Tekken  ::lol::

----------


## Hige

Je vote Lili, pour des raisons ohohoesques  ::ninja::

----------


## Mjoln

Un indice sur votre écran.

----------


## Yoggsothoth

C'est quoi ça ? un truc sur smartphone ? 

Sinon vous avez vu le gameplay de MVCI ? Je trouve le jeu générique au possible, sans âmes quoi ...

----------


## Kamikaze

Ça ressemble au max à du umvc3 quand même non? Je trouve même ça un peu mieux car c'est plus lisible et clean

Les anim' des super sont carrément trop longues

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Ha non la DA est vraiment insipide quand même, au moins dans UMVC3 il y avait un style, là pffff bof .
Après oui, c'est plus lisible .

----------


## Zerger

C'est moi ou Thor est un mauvais choppeur ?  ::P:

----------


## Mjoln

> C'est quoi ça ? un truc sur smartphone ?


C'est le site du jeu mais vu depuis un téléphone effectivement. On peut voir la fiche de tous les persos, les costumes et leur couleur et à chaque costume, le sergent fait un petit commentaire. 
Voilà.

http://game.capcom.com/cfn/sfv/chara...ostume?lang=en

----------


## parpaingue

Ah oui il manque le petit cell shading style comics, ça rend le tout très générique en effet.
Ce qui ne changera en rien mon avis vu que ça sera sans moi, en plus de ne pas être super fan de la série Capcom m'avait beaucoup trop refroidi avec le coup d'Umvc3 annoncé à peine MvC3 mis en route.

----------


## Mjoln

Perso j'aurais préféré un retour aux sources genre un Marvel VS Street Fighter. Jouer Mega Man ou le chevalier de Ghost and goblins, bof bof... 
Et je suis d'accord avec vous, la DA est assez degueulasse.

----------


## Yoggsothoth

*Mjoln*, Tu seras jouable ce soir, genre à partir de 23h ?

----------


## Mjoln

Bordel ils ont filé à chun li le coup aérien des premiers trailers de SFV et qu'ils avaient ensuite enlevé !

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> *Mjoln*, Tu seras jouable ce soir, genre à partir de 23h ?


Je fais tout pour, promis.

----------


## Mr Thy

> Ah oui il manque le petit cell shading style comics, ça rend le tout très générique en effet.
> Ce qui ne changera en rien mon avis vu que ça sera sans moi, en plus de ne pas être super fan de la série Capcom m'avait beaucoup trop refroidi avec le coup d'Umvc3 annoncé à peine MvC3 mis en route.


Mouais bon, c'est un WIP. N'oubliez pas que les premières images des SFIV/SF, le rendu était complètement différent aussi.

Mais en même temps, c'est Capcom...

----------


## Mr Thy

Combien de temps avant que le stage classique de Bison sera banni?

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Pourquoi ?

----------


## Vorshakaar

> Pourquoi ?


Pour ça.

----------


## Rom1

A cause de la chanson?

----------


## Vorshakaar

Il semblerait que le thème contienne des chants de prières issues du coran.

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Sérieusement ! mais c'est n'importe quoi, les mec ont choppé des chants au pif ou quoi !? Et il tombe sur ça ...  :Facepalm:

----------


## Mjoln

Ouai et ce qui est drôle c'est que c'est le même sample que dans le morceau qui avait été modifié dans Ocarina of Time par Nintendo. Elles ont pas l'air trop grandes leurs banques sonores aux japonais...

----------


## yodaxy

Avec Capcom on pense toujours qu'ils ont atteint le summum de leur connerie avec leur exploit précédent, mais non, ils arrivent toujours à nous surprendre sur le prochain.

----------


## Mjoln

Mouai y a pas que capcom, y'a eu un tekken aussi ou harada a dû changer un stage parce qu'il y avait des inscriptions religieuses au sol. Et Nintendo donc.

----------


## Mr Thy

Faut les excuser chez Capcom. Faut aussi dire que le temple Ramayana de M.Bison est un de exemples les plus connus d'art musulman.


Wait...

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Allez on se détend avec un peu de musique .




L'endroit de malade :jaloux:

----------


## Vorshakaar

> Faut les excuser chez Capcom. Faut aussi dire que le temple Ramayana de M.Bison est un de exemples les plus connus d'art musulman.
> 
> 
> Wait...


Pour avoir entendu des ressortissants du pays du camembert râler parce qu'en Thaïlande, tout est écrit en "vermicelle" arabe...  :ouaiouai:

----------


## Mr Thy

Merde, tu m'as redonné envie de réecouter Armand Amar.

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Homme de bon gout, je le savais  :Indeed:

----------


## Mr Thy

Bien sûr  :Drum:

----------


## Hige

> Pour avoir entendu des ressortissants du pays du camembert râler parce qu'en Thaïlande, tout est écrit en "vermicelle" arabe...


C'est des français, tu t'attendais à quoi  ::ninja::

----------


## ababa

> Avec Capcom on pense toujours qu'ils ont atteint le summum de leur connerie avec leur exploit précédent, mais non, ils arrivent toujours à nous surprendre sur le prochain.


Le prochain c'est le patch qui sera en faite le patch de la season 3  ::ninja::

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

> Merde, tu m'as redonné envie de réecouter Armand Amar.


Purée, chuis inculte.  :Emo:  Je ne le connaissais même pas. J'essaierai d'en écouter prochainement. Merci pour la référence.  :;):

----------


## Wahou

Azam c'est le maître de Rashid. Avec un ptit look à la Gouken, ça me tente plus qu'une doll...
http://streetfighter.wikia.com/wiki/Azam
Du coup on sait pas trop quel sera le next char en fait ? Ni quand il sortira ?

----------


## yodaxy

> Le prochain c'est le patch qui sera en faite le patch de la season 3


Vu comment ils l'ont repoussé, ça serait pas étonnant  ::ninja::

----------


## Mjoln

Bin le prochain ce sera Éd, si on en croit la description du PSN et il devrait sortir fin mai avec le patch de rééquilibrage.

----------


## Mr Thy

> Azam c'est le maître de Rashid. Avec un ptit look à la Gouken, ça me tente plus qu'une doll...
> http://streetfighter.wikia.com/wiki/Azam
> Du coup on sait pas trop quel sera le next char en fait ? Ni quand il sortira ?


Blanka, voyons.

- - - Updated - - -




> Purée, chuis inculte.  Je ne le connaissais même pas. J'essaierai d'en écouter prochainement. Merci pour la référence.


T'as déjà regardé les docus de Yann Arthus-Bertrand. 9 chances sur 10 que t'as déjà entendu Amar. Je te conseilles les BO de Home et Human pour rentrer en douceur dans le monde du compositeur.

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

> Blanka, voyons.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> T'as déjà regardé les docus de Yann Arthus-Bertrand. 9 chances sur 10 que t'as déjà entendu Amar. Je te conseilles les BO de Home et Human pour rentrer en douceur dans le monde du compositeur.


Ben en fait chuis pas fan de Yann A-B. Un peu comme Robert Doisneau je trouve que ça tourne en rond et qu'il est un peu coincé en permanence dans son trip nature. Pas que ses photos ne soient pas belles, mais trop répétitives. Et je t'avoue que depuis sa période "je fais de la pub pour Gaz de France" son authenticité de grand défenseur de la nature me paraît surtout surfer sur la vague écolo-financière. :rolleyes : Du coup, je n'ai vu, je crois, aucun de ses reportages. Mais rien que pour la musique je le tenterai.  :;):  En fait, pour moi, sa meilleure série est celle réalisée au salon de l'agriculture. Là je trouve qu'il y a vraiment quelque chose de très personnel dans ce travail.  :;): 
Mais cette réponse aurait davantage sa place dans la discussion photo qu'ici.  ::P:

----------


## ababa

http://www.ebay.fr/itm/112386104870?ul_noapp=true

Enculay de ricain qui fait pas d'envoi international  ::|: 

J'avoue que je suis prêt à mettre 100 boules dans une manette qui me durera des années! 

Dite, en quoi le dpad de la Saturn est meilleure que les autres pads?  ::huh:: 

Plus précis ou plus de facilité pour les qcf/qcb?

----------


## Mr Thy

Si t'es un peu habile avec un fer à souder, et tu sais comment programmer un microcontrolleur, y a moyen de fabriquer un adaptateur d'une manette originelle (que tu peux encore trouver à <50 euros) vers USB.

http://www.raphnet.net/electronique/...index_en.php#4

De temps en temps ils vendent aussi des adaptateurs préfabriqués, quoique pas en stock pour le moment.

----------


## Rom1



----------


## Yoggsothoth

:^_^:  Le talent de cet homme me surprendra toujours .

----------


## Supergounou

Splendide!  ::o:

----------


## yodaxy

Magique  ::XD::

----------


## Mr Thy

Son Guile est pas mal non plus.

----------


## Mr Thy

Desk avec les tutos qui comptent

----------


## Yoggsothoth

:Facepalm: 

Sinon un vrai combat !

----------


## Supergounou

> Son Guile est pas mal non plus.


Envoie!




> Sinon un vrai combat !


C'est le stage du story mode, il est dispo ou c'est un mod?

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Un mod .

----------


## Mjoln

Pourquoi iwate balance toujours un vskill après son coup ex ? Je vois pas bien l'intérêt...

- - - Mise à jour - - -

J'ai l'impression qu'il cherche le reset avec bas petit pied derriere, mais je trouve ça tellement telephoné...

----------


## Mr Thy



----------


## ababa

La Banana Air Tatsu by Ababa  :Facepalm: 

C'était chouette hier entre Yogg, Mjoln et moi

Faudrait faire ça plus souvent entre canards  ::lol::

----------


## Mr Thy

> Envoie!

----------


## Supergounou

:^_^:

----------


## Mr Thy

Pour ce weekend

----------


## Wahou

Merci pour le planning !  :;):

----------


## Minouche

Enfin !

https://tof.cx/image/XfMG6

Objectif maintenant : super Gold avant mes 44 ans... :Emo:

----------


## Mr Thy

:;): 

Méchant quand même, détruire en même temps les rêves de ton adversaire, qui a sûrement du suer pour arriver en Super Silver.
Les golds sont impitoyables  :Fourbe:

----------


## Minouche

Ouais ba qu il en chie autant que moi!

----------


## Mr Thy

::trollface:: 

Edit: sinon, tu t'habitues déjà au stick?

----------


## Kamikaze

20 balles et deux tacos qu'il a laissé tomber pour l'instant  ::ninja::

----------


## Mr Thy

J'osais pas le dire  ::):

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Son silence en dit long sur la honte qui le submerge  ::ninja::

----------


## Minouche

> Edit: sinon, tu t'habitues déjà au stick?


[Mytho ON] ouais c'est grâce au stick que j'ai progressé comme ça [Mytho OFF]

@Kami :Mario: 

Alors le stick, je me suis plutôt adapté rapidement au départ, à tel point que je réalisais presque toutes mes exe sans soucis et même certains coups qui étaient infaisable pour moi avant. Sauf que j'ai réalisé une progression inversée : Plus je joue moins j'y arrive, à tel point que maintenant un quart de cercle c'est l'enfer... ::sad:: 

J'ai persisté jusqu’à l'agacement et la décision de carrément laisser tomber le jeu, oui oui. Du coup je repasse au pad pour voir et là je réalise que j'ai grave level up en défonçant par wagon des Golds en casual.

Donc en résumé je conseille grave le stick pour s'améliorer au pad :Cigare: 

Edit : Thy, Yogg, Kami =>FT5 now !!

----------


## Mr Thy

Bon, Kami...



Voila.

----------


## Minouche

::happy2:: 

foiré ! :Cell:

----------


## Seb Ryu 84

> 20 balles et deux tacos qu'il a laissé tomber pour l'instant


 :^_^: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Alors le stick, je me suis plutôt adapté rapidement au départ, à tel point que je réalisais presque toutes mes exe sans soucis et même certains coups qui étaient infaisable pour moi avant. Sauf que j'ai réalisé une progression inversée : Plus je joue moins j'y arrive, à tel point que maintenant un quart de cercle c'est l'enfer...


C'est la progression par palier...




> Du coup je repasse au pad pour voir et là je réalise que j'ai grave level up en défonçant par wagon des Golds en casual.


Bien venu dans ma vie! Sauf pour les Golds qui se transforment en Silver pour moi  ::P: 




> Donc en résumé je conseille grave le stick pour s'améliorer au pad


Ça c'est bien vrai! J'ai compris pas mal de chose que je faisais instinctivement au pad lorsque j'ai du trouver des astuces avec le stick.

D'une manière générale, plus je m'améliore au stick plus je kiffe jouer au pad  ::ninja::

----------


## Minouche

Copain ! ::lol::

----------


## RDeckard

Bonjour à tous je vous lis depuis des lustres, mais ne post jamais honte de mon orthographe sans doute.
je viens de prendre SF5 pour jouer avec mon gamins passage de témoins, nostalgie tous ça tous ça.
Je n'ai pas jouer sérieusement  depuis  Super Street Fighter 2 sur super nes (houlà ça date).
j'avais survolé le 4 mais avec le petit ont voudraient se mettre sérieusement au 5 pour le fun et progresser voilà.
Donc je vous lis avec plaisir vous êtes une mine d'info et vous m'avez donner envie de rejouer à Street Fighter  malgré toutes les critiques négatives de cette opus.
en temps que débutant j'ai pris le jeux avec les 2 saison pack et mon perso fétiche reste Ryu mon fils à un faible pour notre amis Zangief

Voilà j'en ai fini de raconter ma vie c'était pour simplement présenté le tableau.

----------


## Kamikaze

> ne post jamais honte de mon orthographe sans doute.





> c'était pour simplement présent*é* le tableau.


 :tired:  Ça va très mal se passer, j'appelle la police.



Il a quel âge le fiston?

----------


## RDeckard

Il a 13ans et il me met des roustes et mon égo en prend pour son grade mais on s'amuse bien ma fille 17 ans joue Laura pour le fun et Karin Pour le skin voilà voilà

Kamikaze je ne trouve pas  ton lien youtube je l'ai vue une fois dans un de tes post mais j'ai oublier de crée un favoris si tu peux le poster stp merci

----------


## ababa

Punk, quel fdp
Ce teabag contre XiaoHai, je trouve irrespectueux  ::|:

----------


## Kamikaze

> Il a 13ans et il me met des roustes et mon égo en prend pour son grade mais on s'amuse bien ma fille 17 ans joue Laura pour le fun et Karin Pour le skin voilà voilà
> 
> Kamikaze je ne trouve pas  ton lien youtube je l'ai vue une fois dans un de tes post mais j'ai oublier de crée un favoris si tu peux le poster stp merci


https://www.youtube.com/user/gShinzei/videos

Les tutos

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KzzuE9rDqvk
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LNeiDe_0RP8

Ouais à 13 ans il a largement de quoi battre n'importe qui, Kusanagi gagnait des tournois à 12 ans  ::o:

----------


## Hige

Punk il pouvait pas jouer un autre perso que ma Karin ?  :Emo:

----------


## RDeckard

> https://www.youtube.com/user/gShinzei/videos
> 
> Les tutos
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KzzuE9rDqvk
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LNeiDe_0RP8
> 
> Ouais à 13 ans il a largement de quoi battre n'importe qui, Kusanagi gagnait des tournois à 12 ans



 :Fouras:  c'est surtout au niveau de mes réflexe que ça bug  (le raccourcis chaise clavier) 

Merci beaucoup pour les liens avec les tiens et les vidéo de Daigo pour Ryu je vais essayer de m'améliorer.

----------


## ababa

Daigo est incopiable  ::ninja:: 
C'est dur de jouer un Ryu comme lui, il maitrise les hado comme personne mais on voit que même lui il galère  ::P: 
Moi j'aime bien le Ryu de Tokido de la saison 1, il est très propre, il fait max de dégâts, c'est le Ryu rêvé  ::lol::

----------


## RDeckard

je prend note merci

----------


## Supergounou

> Voilà j'en ai fini de raconter ma vie c'était pour simplement présenté le tableau.


Salut et bienvenu!

----------


## RDeckard

Merci j'ai lu beaucoup d'info intéressante  pas forcement en rapport avec Street Fighter sur un autre post Versus Fighting pour les jeux Arc System Work  je n'ai pas encore essayé mais rien que suivre les fil de discussions donne envie à voir par la suite.

Bravo à tous ce qui peuvent jouer sur plusieurs jeux de combat sans s’emmêler  les pinceaux (rires)

et si Certain avait pas des noms à coucher Dehors j'arriverais à retenir les pseudo  :^_^: 


http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/10...A0-29-59%C2%80

Voilà le lien

----------


## RDeckard

je tombe sur ça date un peu mais c’était en référence des nom citer  plus haut

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VcHHE8rDHFY

----------


## ababa

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_VwJtpK63l4 (Tokido vs Daigo)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vVXLlEA7YlA (Tokido vs Jyobin)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TRBEWQsd4LI (Tokido vs Infiltration qui joue Nash)

Ce qui est bien avec Ryu, c'est tu peux jouer différent style de jeu, y a des Ryu agressifs, des Ryu plus passifs, des Ryu qui sont nuls en anti-air  ::ninja::

----------


## RDeckard

Je suis dans la 3ème catégories et nuls dans le reste lol mais j'apprend (l'humilité)

En même temps j'ai pris Ryu pour pouvoir gérer j'ai plus les même reflex qu'il y' à 25 ans à voir si d'autre perso son plus simple.
Question bête l'IA en mode entrainement quelle niveau vous là réglé si vous êtes tous sur 8 oublié ma question.

----------


## Mr Thy

Nan mais t'inquiète, au début, perdre, ça devient une habitude  :;):  Il y a une partie de reflexes, mais une grosse partie d'expérience aussi (espacements, connaître son propre perso, connaître le perso adverse, reconnaitre des habitudes de joueurs, etc...). A part quelques rares exceptions, il faut pas oublier que la plupart des top players (pas seulement tournois) n'ont pas débuté avec SFV, mais ont déjà un paquet jeux de fight derrière eux. Comme toujours, plus tu joues, plus gagnes de l'XP.

Et clair, il faut avoir une affinité avec le système en lui-même.

Pour le perso, dans la franchise Ryu est toujours considéré comme le perso de base, il a tous les outils nécessaires pour apprendre les systèmes du jeu, donc c'est souvent le perso recommandé pour débuter. Pour le reste, faut tester un peu. Le perso que tu choisis, tu le choisis parce que tu t'amuses avec, ça sert encore à rien à ce niveau de commencer à parler des spécificités des plans de jeu de tel ou tel personnage. Prend un perso qui te plais (que ce soit design ou de sa manière de jouer), et amuses-toi avec.

Le seul petit bémol dans SFV, c'est qu'il n'y a aucun moyen de tester un perso DLC au préalable, faut gagner le fric, et t'es obligé de l'acheter avant de pouvoir le tester.

Sinon, en training, si j'y passe, c'est plutôt pour tester des setups/frame data (avec les modes d'enregistrement comme expliqué dans ma vid). Si j'en ai marre d'avoir un bot qui fait rien, entre deux parties casu, je met le bot en niveau 8, mais ne pense pas que ça joue comme un humain. A ce niveau, le bot lis tes inputs et réagit au quart de tour (essaye de choper un bot level 8 aléatoirement, tu verras). Tout au plus, ça te permet de t'entrainer à ne pas faire le zouave et de ne pas sortir des coups punissables au quart de tour. D'un autre coté, même à ce niveau, le bot peut être dupé, donc fais gaffe à ne pas prendre des mauvaises habitudes.

----------


## ababa

> Je suis dans la 3ème catégories et nuls dans le reste lol mais j'apprend (l'humilité)
> 
> En même temps j'ai pris Ryu pour pouvoir gérer j'ai plus les même reflex qu'il y' à 25 ans à voir si d'autre perso son plus simple.
> Question bête l'IA en mode entrainement quelle niveau vous là réglé si vous êtes tous sur 8 oublié ma question.


J'ai pas trouvé plus simple, peut être Rashid
Avec Ryu, ce qui est bien même avant de débarquer dans le jeu, je connaissais les commandes (Tastu/Dragon/Hado)
Ses techniques quasi tout le monde les connait
Un célèbre maitre Jedi  ::lol::  m'a dit:
Anti-Air, variation, fondamentaux tu dois
Ryu c'est le petit écolier de Street  ::ninja::

----------


## Yoggsothoth

La base, pour moi, quand on débute dans un jeu de VS .

*-Choix du perso* : Celui qui plait le plus d'abord, niveau style ,design etc...Sinon le perso conseillé pour débuter, donc ici Ryu c'est bien .

*-Connaitre son perso* : Bien connaitre ses coups de base ! Qui fait quoi en gros, ici avec Ryu tu te dois connaitre ses anti-air par exemple : 
LP, Bas HP voir Stand HP/HK à certaines distances .
Ses coups de Zoning, genre bas MK stand MP, qui sont facilement combotable .
Son Cross-Up, Je crois que c'est le Mk ( Je connais pas à fond Ryu ) .
Son Crush counter, pour punir un pif par exemple, Stand HP, Avant HK je crois ou Bas HK pour mettre au sol .

*-Mettre la garde* : Oui c'est con mais c'est super important, ne pas vouloir tapé tout le temps et savoir défendre pour lire/comprendre ce qu'il ce passe .
Exemple con : Quand on débute et que l'on est sous pression, la tendance est d'être baissé en full garde, Attention ! car sur les sauts, cross up ou pas, il ne faut pas garder baissé .

Etcétéra !

En gros sans la base tu n'avanceras pas .Après :

*-Faire ses défis* : Tu peux apprendre aisément quelques combos de base qui te seront forcément utile en match.Le but ici c'est pas de faire tout les défis mais de s'habituer/connaitre les possibilités de ton perso .

*-Jouer contre l'IA* : En IA max ou pas, c'est surtout pour que tu t'habitues à te déplacer/gérer les distances, à la connaissance du perso adverse, bref de t'habituer au jeu sans pression .

*-Jouer en Multi* : Le mieux c'est de le faire avec un pote, un canard, pour échanger plus facilement sur le jeu et donc progresser sans prendre d'éventuels mauvaises habitudes en solo .
Un micro est plus qu'appréciable et il traine ici des gens sympa pour te guider sur le long chemin du teabag perfect  ::lol:: 

Je donne mon avis hein, je suis pas un top player mais j'aime tenté de partager mon humble savoir .

----------


## RDeckard

merci merci pour toutes ses information

et je vais regarder ceci

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LNeiDe_0RP8&t=28s

merci aussi à Kami

----------


## ababa

Bon perso, j'ai commencé en janvier, j'avais acheté le jeu en novembre mais j'ai pas pu y jouer direct (ma grosse config PC m'a fait une crise et mon beau cpu i7 6700k tout neuf avait décidé de se cramer tout seul  ::ninja:: )
J'ai passé 10 heures en training à jouer contre les bots niveau 6, niveau 8 j'y arrivais pas à gagner
Les points positifs, c'est que ça m'appris à perfectionner certaines phases à moi (crush counter balayette), de ne pas se lancer en online et se faire martyriser par le premier rookie venue
Les points négatifs c'est que le bot, c'est l'anti-humain, un humain ne réagira jamais de la même manière qu'un bot donc tes phases en faite, c'est moins efficace contre les joueurs humains
Donc lance toi en online quand tu te sentiras prêt (10h, ça peut être 5 heures comme 50 heures, y a pas de nombre d'heures précis)   :;): 

Ce qui m'a fait progressé:

- Avant tout moi même  ::trollface:: 
Nan je rigole, mais disons qu'il faut avoir une certaine motivation personnelle, l'envie d'apprendre, de progresser, j'ai regardé quelques guides vidéos dont les guides de canards ici qui m'ont fait prendre conscience même si on maîtrise pas tout le jargon du VS

- Les combats en ligne, j'ai joué, j'ai joué, un joueur de VS c'est comme un Saiyen, plus il affronte d'adversaires, plus il devient fort  ::trollface:: 

- Bosser ses fondamentaux au début et ses points forts, bien sûr au début c'est dur de faire comme un Tokido ou un Daigo, donc n'y pense même pas, c'est contre-productif
je sais plus qui disait cela mais c'est pas _Il faut que je fasse le combo max mode de Daigo absolument_ mais _Dans telles 
situations, utiliser naturellement la bonne manip_
Au début j'ai joué avec la garde (en rookie/bronze, ils mettent pas souvent la garde), la choppe, et une ou deux phases, suffisant pour passer rapidement à l'échelle supérieure, je me sentais pas prêt pour apprendre tous les combos de Ryu, j'ai incorporé un combo, par ci par là, au fur à mesure
Bosser donc ses fondamentaux (j'en ai oublié un gros moi  ::ninja:: ) et ses points forts

- Quand tu seras suffisamment bon, bosser sur tes points faibles et grâce à tes canards, tu pourras te rendre compte de tes points faibles à corriger 
Donc jouer avec les canards, c'est toujours le mieux pour progresser
L'online, c'est chiant, parce que le mec en face te met une branlée mais tu comprends pas pourquoi donc tu ne progresseras pas tant que cela et puis j'ai remarqué que je joue mieux avec les canards que sur l'online ou les adversaires ont vraiment des réactions tellement bizarres que je me fais avoir bêtement  ::wacko:: 
J'ai progressé grâce aux canards plus qu'en 3/4 mois d'online à affronter des mecs du live, il faut que tu joues avec nous  ::lol:: 

- Accepter de perdre, ne pas rager, ouais je prends les défaites avec philosophie, quand tu perds un round, ne pas paniquer, ne pas rager, le self control est aussi important, le mental  ::P:

----------


## Hige

> *-Mettre la garde* : Oui c'est con mais c'est super important, ne pas vouloir tapé tout le temps et savoir défendre pour lire/comprendre ce qu'il ce passe .
> Exemple con : Quand on débute et que l'on est sous pression, la tendance est d'être baissé en full garde, Attention ! car sur les sauts, cross up ou pas, il ne faut pas garder baissé


Sans doute le conseil le plus important de tout jeu de combat. Celui qui a la meilleure garde gagne. Sauf aux USA  ::ninja::

----------


## Mr Thy

Et si tu te fais dérailler, mate le replay du match.

Pendant le match, souvent tu penses à sauver ta peau, mais ça aide énormément de prendre du recul et de regarder pourquoi tu t'es pris tel ou telle phase.

- - - Updated - - -




> Sans doute le conseil le plus important de tout jeu de combat. Celui qui a la meilleure garde gagne. Sauf aux USA


Boah, chui bien arrivé en gold en tapant constamment à la relevée  ::P:

----------


## ababa

Sinon une question pour les persos à charge:
Comment on fait une CA?  ::blink:: 
La manip de Guile m'a l'air assez complexe
Une question que je me suis demandé, mais quand on joue un perso à charge, est-ce qu'on est toujours dans l'anticipation du next move (pour faire une charge)?

----------


## Yoggsothoth

"Comment on fait une CA?" En regardant la move list  ::ninja:: 
Ok je te connais du coup j'ai compris, tu charges arrière "2 sec" et fais rapidement ,avant/arrière/avant+Touches demandé .
Et non ,c'est comme les autres coups spéciaux, sauf qu'il faut avoir la charge avant, donc bien gérer tes déplacements en ayant le plus souvent possible une charge .

----------


## Mr Thy

Je crois qu'il y a que Guile qui a encore une CA à charge (c'est bien dommage). C'est assez simple. Tu charges, et une fois la charge acquise, tu fais rapidement avant, arrière, avant + P

Sinon, le truc à apprendre pour un perso à charge, c'est justement de savoir à quel moment charger (et quand tu auras ta charge complète). Ceux qui débutent, souvent ne font que tenir arrière (ou bas+arrière), et donc se barrent à l'autre bout de l'écran. Il faut apprendre à être mobile (tu verras que souvent un perso à charge a des coups qui avancent, ce qui permet de charger tout en avanceant. Je pense au sobat/genou de Guile, la glissade de Bison, etc...). Souvent, ce sont aussi les coups à charge qui avancent, donc tu verras pas mal de joueurs essaier de bait des trucs en faisant saut neutre.
Mais tu peux parfaitement être mobile, et faire des combos/blockstrings où tu as le temps d'acquérir ta charge en pensant à commencer la charge au début de la séquence. Par exemple, Guile peut parfaitement suprendre quelqu'un en dashant en avant, mettre un stand HP (on ne peut pas encore charger ici, sinon ça sort le coup de poing à bras étendu), bas MP, et avoir assez de temps pour charger un sonic boom/flash kick.

Mais oui, tu dois savoir anticiper un peu. Y a pas le luxe de mettre un dragon en réaction, la charge doit être la. C'est aussi pour ça que ça peut être utile pour les gens ne jouant pas un perso à charge, de savoir ou les charges se perdent.

La fameuse image, ici racconte tout: 


Mario, ici, il est dans la merde. Guile baissé, tu sautes, il peut flash kick. Mais généralement il tient bas+arrière, donc il a sonic boom en stock aussi pour te forcer à faire des erreurs (il attend que tu sautes au dessus).
Tu vois un Guile baissé, tu sautes pas en général (bon, Guile à plein d'anti air situationnels en dehors du Flash kick, donc tu sautes pas sur Guile typiquement). Un Guile en train de marcher vers toi, tu sais qu'il a pas le boom/flash en stock.

C'est une façon différente de jouer, pas mal de gens n'aiment pas. D'autres si (bibi).
Néanmoins, les match avec du rollback sont une horreur pour des persos à charge. T'as le malheur de vouloir mettre un coup à charge en lag/rollback, ça te sort un coup que tu veux pas.

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Bien vu pour le tuto avec l'image  ::o:

----------


## RDeckard

ho misère les défis avec Ryu 1heures dessus je passe le 3 et je viens de me faire démonter en ligne et je suis heureux comme un gosse de 5 ans lol

il faut que fasse un choix entre le stick et la croix directionnel du pad 360

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Cette finale de la Dreamhack  ::o:  ::O:  ::XD::

----------


## Hige

Karin qui gagne un major  :Emo: 

Autant j'aime pas Punk pour son persona et je le trouvais brouillon sur les derniers tournois que j'ai vu, autant sur cette Dreamhack, il a joué Karin à la perfection, tout y était. Je recommande d'ailleurs à tous les joueurs de Karin ici de mater ses matchs du top 8.

Par contre, James Chen et Ultra David qui découvrent la divinité du sHP de Karin  :tired:  Je l'ai fait découvrir pendant la Topangcoin moi monsieur, Punk m'a tout volé  :tired:

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Franchement ce mec est un monstre de zoning/confirm que ça en est presque effrayant .

----------


## RDeckard

J'ai tester karin elle est fun à  jouer la petite Nelly Oleson (petite maison dans la prairie)

----------


## Minouche

::trollface:: 


> ho misère les défis avec Ryu 1heures dessus je passe le 3 et je viens de me faire démonter en ligne et je suis heureux comme un gosse de 5 ans lol
> 
> il faut que fasse un choix entre le stick et la croix directionnel du pad 360


Tu veux des conseils ? ::trollface::

----------


## RDeckard

Lol error Je passe pas Le 3 les conseils oui comment cela se passe les combat entre canard on passe par Discord je suis pas trop joueur en ligne pas par principe mais plutôt les jeux auquel je joue ne ce joue pas en ligne voilà (à par elite dangerous et encore j'ai laisser tomber ).

----------


## deathdigger

Quelqu'un a un problème avec la dernière maj de SFV ?
Ca fait un moment que je n'ai pas lancé le jeu, là j'ai ce message :


Et je ne peux rien faire (j'ai essayé manette branchée et débranchée).

Edit : Trouvé, il faut appuyer sur la touche B du clavier. Merci Capcom...

----------


## Kamikaze

Quelqu'un a un lien pour les matchs de la DH?

----------


## RDeckard

Elle est installé pour ma par mais au logo de street fighter  mise à jour installation 02.016 une fraction de second et je suis en 02.016 depuis le début 

et c'est ça à chaque démarrage

je veux bien un lien comme  Kamikaze (en mode survie normal mort au 19 eme match)

il faudrait pas que je casse autant de pad 360 que de pad super nes comme à l’époque, en même temps la dernière j'ai sauter à pied joint dessus façon zangief.

Dites les stick arcades c'est pas donner la vache tu met le prix  et si ça va pas avec ta les boules  :Cryb:

----------


## ababa

Tu peux trouver des sticks arcade en occasion à 50/60 eur  :;): 

PS: Si tu veux jouer avec nous, tu peux nous filer ton ID CFN ou Steam  :;):

----------


## RDeckard

Mon Id Street Fighter 5 est Nexus666 voilà

----------


## Yoggsothoth

> Quelqu'un a un lien pour les matchs de la DH?


https://www.youtube.com/user/CapcomFightersTV/playlists

----------


## Minouche

Bon grosse session de goret avec Dahu et c'est comme d'hab, ça fait super mal... Mes anti airs sont encore perfectibles voire plus

----------


## RDeckard

lol je l'ai en favoris et je demande le lien je suis irrécupérable  :Facepalm:

----------


## Hige



----------


## Wahou

En cette période troublée n'oubliez pas d'aller vous friter. Qu'on en finisse avec cette Coin et qu'on passe enfin au Spring Fighter Break (pour ceux qui demandent, oui, il y aura des filles en petite tenue).  ::wacko:: 

Et j'ai trouvé Punk aussi imbu(vable) qu'impressionnant ! Il poke quand même énormément ce qui va bien quand la lecture va, mais peut être qu'au fur et à mesure de la saison il va se faire dl.  :Fourbe: 
Je retiens surtout qu'on ne saute pas à SFV...la maîtrise des lights anti-air impose dans presque tous les match-up un jeu au sol.

----------


## RDeckard

il faut faire des tournois avec des perso random  ::ninja:: 


Il y'a un soucis avec les mode defis j'ai l'impression de faire les bonnes manip mais ça ne valide pas les coups

----------


## Supergounou

Les timings sont très serrés pour réussir les combos, de l'ordre de 3 ou 4 frames, soit 1/20ème de seconde. N'hésite pas à regarder la démonstration de chaque défi pour savoir ce qu'il faut faire (dans les options).

----------


## ababa

https://www.dealabs.com/gratuit/test...-et-ps4/355273

Une new phase bêta comme celle de la fois précédente ou personne a pu faire un match?  ::trollface::

----------


## Hem

J'espère que c'est les bons match. Ca m'est déjà arrivé de mater 30 minutes de tournois avant de me rendre compte que c'était pas la bonne année  ::XD:: . "Ouah tout le monde a ressorti son Nash et sa ChunLi, on se croirait au 2016... oh wait"

----------


## Hige

> En cette période troublée n'oubliez pas d'aller vous friter. Qu'on en finisse avec cette Coin et qu'on passe enfin au Spring Fighter Break (pour ceux qui demandent, oui, il y aura des filles en petite tenue). :wacko


Moi j'dis, ça a peur de venir en loser bracket.

----------


## Vorshakaar

Je n'ai pas suivis le tournoi, il y avait de la Juri dans le tas ?

----------


## Yoggsothoth

:haha:

----------


## Hige

> Je n'ai pas suivis le tournoi, il y avait de la Juri dans le tas ?


Qui ?

----------


## Mr Thy

Ce double whiff de CA  ::o:

----------


## RDeckard

> Les timings sont très serrés pour réussir les combos, de l'ordre de 3 ou 4 frames, soit 1/20ème de seconde. N'hésite pas à regarder la démonstration de chaque défi pour savoir ce qu'il faut faire (dans les options).



je vais bien regarder les tuto pour le timing merci pour l'info

----------


## yodaxy

Le trophée de Punk pour la Dreamhack :



Ils sont déjà dans le futur  ::o:

----------


## Kamikaze

Cest une vieille coupe recyclée du IV

----------


## yodaxy

> Cest une vieille coupe recyclée du IV


C'est encore pire du coup  ::XD::

----------


## Mr Thy

Ca aurait encore été mieux si on aurait vu des égratignures avant le V.

----------


## Mr Thy

Anti aiiiiiiiiiir!!!

----------


## RDeckard

Salut Les Canards y'a t'il une hiérarchie dans  les tournois de versus fighting dans un ordre d'importance sur la scène e sport merci

ps je sais pas si c'est du français ou autre chose  :Red:

----------


## Wahou

Alors concernant les tournois.
Il y a une league "officielle" appelée Capcom Pro Tour (programme ici) qui distingue les tournois Premier (plus de points à gagner) des tournois secondaires.
Il existe également de gros tournois régionaux qui fonctionnent suivant des principes de sélection indépendants (la Topanga, la E-League, le RedBull Kumite, etc).
Sinon il existe tout un tas de tournois régionaux voir locaux de moindre importance.
Et bien sûr, il y a notre tournoi à nous : la Topangcoin ! Détails dans ma signature.

----------


## RDeckard

> Alors concernant les tournois.
> Il y a une league "officielle" appelée Capcom Pro Tour (programme ici) qui distingue les tournois Premier (plus de points à gagner) des tournois secondaires.
> Il existe également de gros tournois régionaux qui fonctionnent suivant des principes de sélection indépendants (la Topanga, la E-League, le RedBull Kumite, etc).
> Sinon il existe tout un tas de tournois régionaux voir locaux de moindre importance.
> Et bien sûr, il y a notre tournoi à nous : la Topangcoin ! Détails dans ma signature.



cool merci pour toutes ces infos

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Alors concernant les tournois.
> Il y a une league "officielle" appelée Capcom Pro Tour (programme ici) qui distingue les tournois Premier (plus de points à gagner) des tournois secondaires.
> Il existe également de gros tournois régionaux qui fonctionnent suivant des principes de sélection indépendants (la Topanga, la E-League, le RedBull Kumite, etc).
> Sinon il existe tout un tas de tournois régionaux voir locaux de moindre importance.
> Et bien sûr, il y a notre tournoi à nous : la Topangcoin ! Détails dans ma signature.



cool merci pour toutes ces infos

et en plus vous avez votre tournoi je suppose qu'il faut un niveau minimum pour pouvoir participer à l’édition 2018.

----------


## Mr Thy

Non, pas spécialement.

----------


## RDeckard

ok je trouve un sensei des sacs de riz, une grotte loin de tout. 
Je reviens en 2018 vous refaire le portait, dans la joie la camaraderie et la bonne humeur  ::siffle::

----------


## ababa

ça m'a fait chier hier, soir, depuis quelques jours, le dragon est super sensible, j'ai dû lâché des ex shoryu alors que je voulais même pas le faire  :Facepalm:  (j'osais plus rien faire, vu que n'importe quel coup se cancelait par un shoryu  :tired: )
Je me souviens que les ex shoryu, j'avais bien délayé et pas bourrer les inputs et c'est quand même sorti  ::huh:: 
Le dpad qui est trop usée?, je joue en sans-fil aussi (pad PS4), input lag?  ::blink::

----------


## Hem

> je joue en sans-fil aussi (pad PS4), input lag?


Non.

----------


## Mr Thy

Peut-être que tu crispait trop.
J'ai parfois des jours où je veut mettre des CA double qcf et que ça sort "pouet". Typiquement, à ce moment je dois me calmer, parce que je remarque que mon bras/poignet est trop tendu.

Mate un replay avec les input activés, tu verras où est le problème.

RDeckard, on t'attend  :Mario:

----------


## Hige

J'annonce officiellement ma victoire à la Topangcoin si les autres matches ne sont pas joués  :Cigare:

----------


## RDeckard

C'est M Bison que tu devrais jouer (alias Dictateur)  :^_^:

----------


## Mr Thy

Je trouve que ça colle bien à son style d'ojou  ::):

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Sinon Ed sera jouable (si c'est bien lui le prochain perso') entre le 11 et le 14 Mai avec la nouvelle bêta² le retour du comeback .

----------


## Kamikaze

Le prochain perso sera jouable, t'es sur? Ça vient d'ou?

----------


## Yoggsothoth

https://www.eventhubs.com/news/2017/...l-be-playable/

----------


## Kamikaze

Cool, un peu zarb de pas avoir un trailer avant (enfin pour le moment)

----------


## Yoggsothoth

T'en fait pas il y en aura un la veille ou 2h avant la bêta .

----------


## RDeckard

je trouve que certaine vidéo du capcom pro tour poster sur youtube son flou.

c'est du à la PS4 ou à leur outils de captures vidéo.

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Je comprends pas tout tes messages ...

----------


## Mr Thy

C'est probablement de la double compression. Neuf chances sur dix, ils ont pris le stream twitch pour le recompresser sur Youtube.

Estime-toi heureux, jusqu'a il y a deux ans, il fallait mater la Topanga League en 140p...

----------


## ababa

> Sinon Ed sera jouable (si c'est bien lui le prochain perso') entre le 11 et le 14 Mai avec la nouvelle bêta² le retour du comeback .


J'attends vos retours  :;): , je risque de plus installer de bêta de la part de Crapcom (la dernière bêta, putain de fail)  :Facepalm:

----------


## Ethyls

Allez, Super Silver, on avance, on avance.

----------


## Kamikaze



----------


## Wahou

> J'annonce officiellement ma victoire à la Topangcoin si les autres matches ne sont pas joués


Tu noteras que submergés par la honte ils préfèrent faire profil bas.  :tired:

----------


## RDeckard

je viens de gagner mes premiers combat en ligne je suis heureux bon je continue mon entrainement avec RYU

----------


## Hige

> Tu noteras que submergés par la honte ils préfèrent faire profil bas.


On se jouera la finale entre nous  :tired:

----------


## Mr Thy

Moi je propose de le faire contre le CPU.

Survival, mode extreme.

Rdeckard, bien joué!

----------


## Mjoln

Tous ces nouveaux canards fighters (et le costume voyou de la pure classe) m'ont donné envie de jouer Ryu. Eh bin, c'est bien plus fun que ce que je pensais au départ. Du coup, j'insiste un peu sur le perso.
Par contre, j'ai un nombre incalculable de combos qui wiffent. Le target mp-hp-gros pied en particulier : le gros pied passe quasi systématiquement dans le vent, c'est assez énervant. C'est quoi le souci ?

En passant, je trouve que les nouveaux combos de la saison 2 arrachent méchamment la barre. Du coup, je comprends pas trop la desaffection pour le perso...

----------


## RDeckard

Je joue ryu très modestement, et j'ai voulu faire un comparatif sur un combo je ne le passe pas sur Sf5 et il ça marche sur USF4 alors qu'il était dit que les combos étaient plus permissif sur sf5 au niveau du temps des enchainement.

Et mon Pc est largement aux dessus de la configuration requise.

----------


## Yoggsothoth

USF4 et SF5 n'ont RIEN A VOIR ! 
Et je vois pas le rapport avec ta config pc  ::huh:: 
Du coup je me demande quel combo tu as essayé pour les 2 versions ?

Sinon Mjoln je pense que tu vas trop vite dans tes manip' , "décompose" plus tes coups, ça va rentrer .

----------


## Ethyls

Début du tournoi de la Française Des Jeux sur SFV ce soir à 21H, j'ai hâte de voir ce que ça va donner.

----------


## RDeckard

le défis N3 de Ryu 

Saut Point Fort- Pied Moyen- Bas Pied moyen- Haydoken voilà.

tu joue sur ps4 pour pas voir que la version pc de SF5 est Bridé pour que les joueur ps4 et pc puisse jouer ensemble.

donc le même mouvement sur USF4 est plus décomposer sur SF5

et un haydoken reste un haydoken quelque soit les version et les combo basique à deux ou trois enchainement sont les mêmes. (je parle de combo, quand 2 coup sont enchainé  ou on à pas la même definition du combo).

Je parle de config pc car  la version de USF4 est plus ancienne donc pour faire un comparatif avec Le SF5 sur un combo faut que les deux version tournes de la même manière (fluidité).

----------


## Hem

Quaraté et Lâm en co-commentateurs  ::XD:: . On sent que Bogard fait avec ce qu'il a sous la main. Il gratte aussi le plateau du tournoi pour son émission, bien joué.
J'espère que les joueurs sont chauds et que les audiences vont suivre. Voir les meilleurs joueurs fr puis euro se taper dessus tout les jeudi soirs pendant 2 mois ça me botte bien. Et si à terme ça amène une league fr ou eu ça serait top.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> le défis N3 de Ryu 
> 
> Saut Point Fort- Pied Moyen- Bas Pied moyen- Haydoken voilà.
> 
> tu joue sur ps4 pour pas voir que la version pc de SF5 est Bridé pour que les joueur ps4 et pc puisse jouer ensemble.
> 
> donc le même mouvement sur USF4 est plus décomposer sur SF5
> 
> et un haydoken reste un haydoken quelque soit les version et les combo basique à deux ou trois enchainement sont les mêmes. (je parle de combo, quand 2 coup sont enchainé  ou on à pas la même definition du combo).
> ...


Peu importe le jeu ou la plateforme, un street ça tourne à 60fps. Si ton jeu ne tourne pas à 60 faut que tu revois tes paramètres / ta config.

----------


## Yoggsothoth

> le défis N3 de Ryu 
> 
> Saut Point Fort- Pied Moyen- Bas Pied moyen- Haydoken voilà.
> 
> tu joue sur ps4 pour pas voir que la version pc de SF5 est Bridé pour que les joueur ps4 et pc puisse jouer ensemble.
> 
> donc le même mouvement sur USF4 est plus décomposer sur SF5
> 
> et un haydoken reste un haydoken quelque soit les version et les combo basique à deux ou trois enchainement sont les mêmes. (je parle de combo, quand 2 coup sont enchainé  ou on à pas la même definition du combo).
> ...


Hummm, je vois à peu près mais j'ai vraiment du mal à te comprendre, je ne sais pas trop comment expliqué, il y a que moi !?

Sinon c'est hadoken  ::P:

----------


## RDeckard

> Hummm, je vois à peu près mais j'ai vraiment du mal à te comprendre, je ne sais pas trop comment expliqué, il y a que moi !?
> 
> Sinon c'est hadoken



en même temps lorsque tu dit USf4 et SF5 non rien à voir j'aurais du en rester là j'ai passer l'âge d'essayer d'argumenter par post interposer tous est sujet à interprétation.
Merci Bonsoir.

----------


## Hem

Il s’énerve vite le papy  ::XD:: .

----------


## Supergounou

> Saut Point Fort- Pied Moyen- Bas Pied moyen- Haydoken voilà.


Si je dis pas de connerie, cette manip ne combote ni sur SF4, ni sur SF5. Avec un mp à la place du mk par contre, ça peut fonctionner  :;): 

Sinon, les coups de SF5 sont tous différents de ceux de SF4, même pour un même perso. Donc non, un hadoken SF4 n'est pas un hadoken SF5. Différent startup, différent recovery, vitesse différente, etc... Va jeter un œil sur la frame data pour t'en assurer.

----------


## Yoggsothoth

> en même temps lorsque tu dit USf4 et SF5 non rien à voir j'aurais du en rester là j'ai passer l'âge d'essayer d'argumenter par post interposer tous est sujet à interprétation.
> Merci Bonsoir.


Heuuu, je voulais pas t'énerver non plus ! Quand je dis ça c'est vrai, les jeux n'ont rien à voir si ce n'est d'être tout les 2 des jeux de combat, rien de plus .

Puis je vois pas le rapport avec l'âge d'autant plus que tu ne connais pas le mien .

----------


## Hem

> Si je dis pas de connerie, cette manip ne combote ni sur SF4, ni sur SF5. Avec un mp à la place du mk par contre, ça peut fonctionner


edit: Ah non effectivement ça combotte pas.
Avec le mp c'est le défi 3 de Ryu sur sf5, donc relativement facile.

----------


## RDeckard

je parle de mon age pas du tiens je suis un peu trop vieux pour ces conneries :Fouras:

----------


## ababa

ça dépend à quel moment tu fail dans le défi? dans le bas mk hado?
Si tu tapes dans la garde, c'est que tu as foiré dans une exécution, peut être avec une exec plus rapide?  ::blink:: 

http://www.jeuxvideo.com/wikis-soluc...fis-de-ryu.htm

Regarde ici si ça peut t'aider

----------


## RDeckard

je parle du défi  3 

Coup de point fort (saut)

Coup de point moyen (haut)

Coup de pied moyen (bas)

Hadoken

----------


## von_yaourt

Si tu ressens une différence c'est normal, ça ne vient pas de ton PC (sauf si vraiment tu as un PC trop vieux pour faire tourner le jeu à 60 FPS constants) mais des différences de conception entre SF4 et SF5. Non seulement les coups n'ont pas les mêmes propriétés d'un jeu sur l'autre, comme déjà dit, mais en plus il y a des différences fondamentales dans l'input buffer (le temps "tampon" pendant lequel ton input est enregistré et valide) ou l'interpréteur (si tu as des inputs parasites, les deux jeux ne donneront pas le même résultat).

Oh, et y a 6,5 frames de lag, aussi.  ::ninja::

----------


## Mr Thy

> Tous ces nouveaux canards fighters (et le costume voyou de la pure classe) m'ont donné envie de jouer Ryu. Eh bin, c'est bien plus fun que ce que je pensais au départ. Du coup, j'insiste un peu sur le perso.
> Par contre, j'ai un nombre incalculable de combos qui wiffent. Le target mp-hp-gros pied en particulier : le gros pied passe quasi systématiquement dans le vent, c'est assez énervant. C'est quoi le souci ?


Perso baissé? La première partie du target ne force pas la relevée, et le HK whiff sur la grosse partie du cast baissé.

D'un autre côté, je dis ça je dis rien. T'as bien pu constater le niveau de mon Ryu contre ababa, qui n'a rien à envier au Ryu S2 de Tokido  ::ninja:: 

Sinon, pour argumenter une discussion qui n'en est pas une... Il ne faut pas oublier que le jeu de VS en total, c'est plus que juste des combos. Le reste des mécaniques, la frame data, etc... vont donner une direction au jeu. Et je suis Yogg dans le constat que c'est pas le même jeu, même si il y a des phases/combo's qui peuvent sembler similaire. Mais la façon d'approcher l'adversaire, de jouer le neutral, de mettre la pression est complètement différente de version à version. Déjà en quelques mots, on peut dire que SF4 était nettement plus défensif que SF5 dans sa nature (et d'un côté, le fait que SF5 le soit moins est en partie voulue par Capcom).

Mais finalement, je crois que la plupart des canards ici, n'est pas du niveau à pouvoir cerner tous les petits détails qui font le jeu. Si on regarde un Punk ou un Xian, ou d'autre top players compétitifs, ils sont derrière un écran qui affiche SF5, avec un stick/pad entre les mains, tout comme nous. Mais croyez moi, dans le fond, ils ne jouent pas le même jeu que nous. Du tout.

----------


## Ouro

Punk il connait pas les frames de lag, il est dans le turfu  ::ninja::

----------


## Mr Thy

:Pouah:   :Perfect:

----------


## Ethyls

> je parle du défi  3 
> 
> Coup de point fort (saut)
> 
> Coup de point moyen (haut)
> 
> Coup de pied moyen (bas)
> 
> Hadoken


Quel est le problème précisément ? J'suis une quiche en éxé, j'suis allé faire les trials de Ryu pour voir du coup, et c'est passé tranquillement.

----------


## RDeckard

> Si tu ressens une différence c'est normal, ça ne vient pas de ton PC (sauf si vraiment tu as un PC trop vieux pour faire tourner le jeu à 60 FPS constants) mais des différences de conception entre SF4 et SF5. Non seulement les coups n'ont pas les mêmes propriétés d'un jeu sur l'autre, comme déjà dit, mais en plus il y a des différences fondamentales dans l'input buffer (le temps "tampon" pendant lequel ton input est enregistré et valide) ou l'interpréteur (si tu as des inputs parasites, les deux jeux ne donneront pas le même résultat).
> 
> Oh, et y a 6,5 frames de lag, aussi.


il tourne à 60 fps par contre le reste je ne l'ai pas pris en compte désolé pour les propos je me contenterai de vous lire.
On apprend plus en écoutant ou par la lecture.
Merci.

----------


## RDeckard

> Quel est le problème précisément ? J'suis une quiche en éxé, j'suis allé faire les trials de Ryu pour voir du coup, et c'est passé tranquillement.


rien de bien grave un enchaînement l'un en mode defi sur sf5 que je reproduit en entraînement sur Usf4 et j'ai eu tord de comparer ce mouvement  sans prendre en compte d'autre paramètre qui sont parfaitement expliqué par Yo Yaourt
Voilà maintenant j'arrête de dire des bêtises (rire).

----------


## Supergounou

Je crois qu'il voulait dire: quel est le problème, qu'est-ce qui rate quand tu tentes le combo? Est-ce que c'est le mp qui ne passe pas? Ou le cmk? Ou le hado?

Par exemple, si c'est le cmk: regarde le tuto du défi, essaye de retenir le timing et de le reproduire. Si c'est le hado qui passe en garde, tu fais le bon? Un hado avec lp est différent d'un hado avec mp ou avec hp.

----------


## Mr Thy

Le défi 3, le hado est mis en poing blanc, donc ça veut dire que tu peux mettre n'importe lequel. Maintenant, si tu touches le saut hp du bout du range, le hado lp risque encore de passer en garde.

Mais RDeckard, le buffer de SFV fait de telle façon que si t'as un doute sur le timing, tu peut facilement taper plus tôt pour le bas mk, il passera.
Sinon comme Gounou le dit, dans la démonstration, t'endendra des "ping" qui te dictent le ritme à suivre.

----------


## Le Dahu

Bravo a minouche pour son rand gold, il s'améliore le bougre  :;): . Sinon j'ai rencontrer une cammy qui m'a invité en salon privé après une rencontre en classé. Un ft 10 ou elle menait 7-4 jusqu’au moment ou je la remonte et qu'elle ragquite a ma dixième victoire.....  ::|:

----------


## yodaxy

> Hummm, je vois à peu près mais j'ai vraiment du mal à te comprendre, je ne sais pas trop comment expliqué, il y a que moi !?


Non  ::ninja::

----------


## RDeckard

Merci  Mr Thy, Supergounou, Kamikaze, mais j'arrête de poster je n'arrive pas à m’exprimer comme il faut.
Cela en fait marrer certain.
Donc je préfère vous lire ç'est mieux pour tous le monde, et cela m’évite de dire des conneries.

Et si vraiment j'ai un doute je passerais par la Messagerie Privé.  :;): 


Ps: Merci à Ababa Pour l'entrainement en ligne.

----------


## Wahou

Il faut pas te monter la tête.
Ça taquine souvent ici mais toujours dans la bonne humeur.  :;): 
Concernant ton post c'est juste que l'on a pas très bien compris ce que tu voulais dire. Je crois que tu pointais une différence entre l'exécution d'un combo sur USFIV et SFV. Comme déjà dit par d'autres, c'est normal ! Le jeu n'est pas le même ce qui implique :
1- Que les coups des persos (y compris d'un même perso comme Ryu) n'ont pas les mêmes propriétés. Du coup certains combos qui existent dans le IV n'existent pas dans le V et inversement. Et même lorsqu'un même combo est identique le timing d'exécution n'est pas le même (rapport à ce que disait Yaourt et Thy sur le buffer et l'input lag).
2- Le mieux est d'essayer de se faire aux spécificités du V (si c'est celui sur lequel tu veux jouer) et de comprendre les timings de cancel des coups d'un perso (pour commencer). En gros dans le combo que tu pointes le bas mk se cancel en hadoken. C'est à dire qu'il ne faut pas attendre la fin de l'animation du bas mk pour faire la boule mais rentrer la manipulation de la boule pendant l'animation du bas mk (idéalement juste après avoir appuyé sur les boutons bas + mk en fait). Pour t'entraîner l'idéal, tout le monde te le dira, c'est de décomposer les combos et de pratiquer. En gros concentre toi sur la partie du combo qui te pose problème (ici le cancel bas mk>hadoken j'ai cru comprendre ?). Tu vas dans la training room et tu essayes de le faire plusieurs fois, en vérifiant bien que ça fait combo (l'écran affichera 2 hits si le link entre les deux coups est réussi). Normalement si tu travailles un peu ça le défi (et d'autres défis !) ne te posera plus de soucis.

Au plaisir de te croiser. Tu peux m'ajouter aussi, je pourrais à l'occasion te montrer deux-trois trucs (Wahou sur steam et _Wahou sur le CFN).

Et bien sûr, bravo à Minouche !  ::lol::

----------


## RDeckard

Merci Wahou pour les explications je t'ajoute à mes contact sur Steam  :;):

----------


## ababa

Un conseil RDeckard, je pense que c'est sympa les défis mais tu viens de commencer le jeu avec quasi aucune connaissance du VS
Les combos, c'est l'étape supérieur, les défis j'ai pas touché au début, travail les fondamentaux dès le départ (ce que j'aurais du faire pour les AA  ::ninja:: ), c'est très important, ça te permettra d'avoir une base solide et de ne pas avoir des habitudes de merde après
(j'ai plus fait de training contre le bot au niveau 8 et j'ai mis le bot pour qu'il garde un minimum la garde en random pour voir quels coups/combos peuvent passer)

C'est déjà bien que tu mettes ta garde  :;): 

Tu peux battre des joueurs de ton niveau avec zéro combo  (dans la vidéo de Kamikaze, il l'explique bien) rien qu'avec un jeu solide: garde, dragon, distance, choppe...

Les combos, ça va rentrer au fur à mesure, à l'heure actuelle, j'utilise que 1 ou 2 combo de Ryu (le fameux crossup mk, mp, hp, light tatsu  ::XD:: ) 


Rien que le saut HK/HP + balayette est efficace en rookie
Ajoute le bas mk + hado (2 hits pour que l'hado se cancel au bas mk)
Fais des stand mp, le second touche souvent l'adversaire (mp, mp cancel tatsu)

Le cancel est expliqué par Wahou  :;):

----------


## Zerger

Je pense qu'à la base, faut d'abord bosser la garde contre les mixup/crossup/choppe.

----------


## RDeckard

> Un conseil RDeckard, je pense que c'est sympa les défis mais tu viens de commencer le jeu avec quasi aucune connaissance du VS
> Les combos, c'est l'étape supérieur, les défis j'ai pas touché au début, travail les fondamentaux dès le départ (ce que j'aurais du faire pour les AA ), c'est très important, ça te permettra d'avoir une base solide et de ne pas avoir des habitudes de merde après
> (j'ai plus fait de training contre le bot au niveau 8 et j'ai mis le bot pour qu'il garde un minimum la garde en random pour voir quels coups/combos peuvent passer)
> 
> C'est déjà bien que tu mettes ta garde 
> 
> Tu peux battre des joueurs de ton niveau avec zéro combo  (dans la vidéo de Kamikaze, il l'explique bien) rien qu'avec un jeu solide: garde, dragon, distance, choppe...
> 
> Les combos, ça va rentrer au fur à mesure, à l'heure actuelle, j'utilise que 1 ou 2 combo de Ryu (le fameux crossup mk, mp, hp, light tatsu ) 
> ...


Tu as tous à fait raison je vais me concentrer là dessus. Je ne touche plus au défi tant que je n'ai pas maitriser ces bases.
En plus si j'ai pas les bonnes bases j'imagine pas le mode survie  ::):

----------


## Mjoln

> Bravo a minouche pour son rand gold, il s'améliore le bougre


Mince j'étais passé à côté ! GG Minouche !

Sinon, Thy, t'as raison, si l'adversaire est baissé, le MP-HP passe mais pas le HK, et c'est vrai aussi quand il y a un tastu dans le combo. Du coup, quand l'adversaire est baissé faut s'adapter dans le combo. 
J'ai fait une bonne session Ryuesque avec Yog hier soir, et même avant-hier soir, je prends du plaisir, c'est cool  ::):

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

> Tu as tous à fait raison je vais me concentrer là dessus. Je ne touche plus au défi tant que je n'ai pas maitriser ces bases.
> En plus si j'ai pas les bonnes bases j'imagine pas le mode survie


Ça dépend… En tant que gros n00B, le mode "Survie" m'a permis quand même de découvrir un peu les différents persos que tu es susceptible de rencontrer, ça permet de se faire une idée des coups à anticiper, de la distance à conserver et des erreurs à essayer de ne pas commettre. Perso, je me suis un peu entraîné en mode "normal" car, passé les 15-20 premiers niveaux tu commences à devoir être un minimum vigilant. Honnêtement, le mode facile ne présente qu'un seul intérêt : gagner des pognons pour acheter du contenu.  ::): 
Après, tout dépend, bien sûr, de ton degré de n00bitude. Je démarre de très très bas puisque SFV est mon premier jeu de combat.  ::P:

----------


## Ethyls

Match rigolo contre un Necalli à l'instant. Je gagne le premier match, il gagne le second. Au troisième, on fait un round chacun, et à l'entrée dans le troisième round j'ai plus de barre d'EX, lui a sa CA. J'me dis que ça va être tendu. Et puis il commence le round en claquant sa CA en gambit d'ouverture. La peur de gagner, certainement.

----------


## Zerger

> Tu as tous à fait raison je vais me concentrer là dessus. Je ne touche plus au défi tant que je n'ai pas maitriser ces bases.
> En plus si j'ai pas les bonnes bases j'imagine pas le mode survie


C'est surtout que si tu maitrises mal les bases, tu ne sauras pas créer une ouverture ou briser une pression adverse, et du coup, ton combo tu ne pourras jamais le placer  :;): 

Reprend les vidéos de Kami, il explique très bien les choses basiques à savoir

----------


## Hem

Perso je le comprend, y'a rien de plus frustrant que de placer une grosse ouverture voir un stun et ne rien savoir mettre de mieux que 3 high ou la ca.
Surtout quand en face on te sort des combos vtrigger et ca  ::XD:: .

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

Ben en fait, je pense que, comme dans tous les jeux, il faut savoir à la fois se faire plaisir, et progresser pour se faire plaisir. Dans SFV, je trouve que ça passe par des phases d'apprentissages différentes. Au début, t'as envie de passer des combos "comme les grands"  (forcément, à force de regarder des combats sur Youtube  :tired: ). Puis tu t'aperçois rapidement que ça ne fonctionne que contre l'IA, en niveau 5 maxi.  ::P:  C'est là que tu te dis que, pour progresser de nouveau, il va falloir apprendre à oublier les combos et revenir aux fondamentaux. Et enfin, quand tu te sens à l'aise, tu peux commencer à enchaîner les ouvertures et les combos.
À mon humble avis de débutant, pour quelqu'un qui voit le jeu de combat comme un simple jeu, ça fonctionne à peu près comme ça pour tout le monde. S'il n'y a pas de fun au départ, tu perds vite ta motivation. Donc partir d'entrée de jeu sur le trip : "je vais potasser les frametraps comme un gueudin et compter les carreaux pour mesurer la distance avec l'adversaire" me paraît être un bon moyen de se dégoûter du jeu si t'as pas un peu expérimenté des trucs en mode Yolo avant.  ::):  Pour info, j'ai à peine commencé la phase 2.  ::P:

----------


## RDeckard

Je vais le faire mais la je mange plus de théorie et j'ai pas assez de pratique et les tuto sont longs j'arrive à oublier le début  :;): 

Et pour moi ça doit rester un jeux.

----------


## Zerger

Mets-toi contre l'ordi (ou contre un vrai joueur si tu t'en sens l'envie) et tu t'entraines à bloquer ses coups. Puis tu recommences en essayant de bloquer ses coups et contrer avec un light. Puis tu rajoutes des anti-air dans ta defense, etc..

Ca fera deja un bon entrainement si tu arrives à tenir longtemps

----------


## von_yaourt

> Je vais le faire mais la je mange plus de théorie et j'ai pas assez de pratique et les tuto sont longs j'arrive à oublier le début 
> 
> Et pour moi ça doit rester un jeux.


T'as de la chance, SFV c'est bien plus un défouloir idiot qu'un jeu de baston.  ::ninja::

----------


## ababa

> Je vais le faire mais la je mange plus de théorie et j'ai pas assez de pratique et les tuto sont longs j'arrive à oublier le début 
> 
> Et pour moi ça doit rester un jeux.


Vu que tu as un avatar de DBZ sur Steam, bah c'est comme l'entrainement de Goku avec Tortue Géniale, Tortue Géniale l'a juste fait progresser avec les fondamentaux et non des techniques pointues  ::lol:: 
Moi je suis encore entrain de porter un pack lait poursuivi par un t-rex  ::ninja:: 
Dit toi que chacun progressera à son rythme, tout le monde progresse en tout cas, je pensais même pas jouer en ligne sur un jeu de combat car je savais pas jouer d'un côté au début  ::XD::

----------


## Zerger

> Moi je suis encore entrain de porter un pack lait poursuivi par un t-rex


Quand Goku souleve le rocher et que Tortue Genial explose ses lunettes  ::lol::  Meilleur moment de tout Dragon Ball

----------


## Supergounou

> Match rigolo contre un Necalli à l'instant. Je gagne le premier match, il gagne le second. Au troisième, on fait un round chacun, et à l'entrée dans le troisième round j'ai plus de barre d'EX, lui a sa CA. J'me dis que ça va être tendu. Et puis il commence le round en claquant sa CA en gambit d'ouverture. La peur de gagner, certainement.


Totalement le genre de truc que je serais capable de faire  :^_^:

----------


## ababa

> Quand Goku souleve le rocher et que Tortue Genial explose ses lunettes  Meilleur moment de tout Dragon Ball


Le meilleur c'est quand Krilin roule Goku avec la fausse pierre: c'est du bon mindgame ça  ::ninja::

----------


## RDeckard

> Quand Goku souleve le rocher et que Tortue Genial explose ses lunettes  Meilleur moment de tout Dragon Ball


à je voyait plutôt quand Goku et Bulma raccompagne la tortue et que bulma c'est pas encore aperçus quelle à pas de culotte la suite..... lire le Manga

Mes enfants mon offert la perfect édition de Glénat

----------


## Mr Thy

Mouais, technique de base... Le kamehameha, basique...

Et Rdeckard... a cause de toi je me suis remis à faire tous les trials. Et j'en chie de nouveau sur le 6 de Karin. Sincèrement, merci  ::ninja:: 








Je taquine  ::): 






Mais merci quand-même.

----------


## RDeckard

> Mouais, technique de base... Le kamehameha, basique...
> 
> Et Rdeckard... a cause de toi je me suis remis à faire tous les trials. Et j'en chie de nouveau sur le 6 de Karin. Sincèrement, merci 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


c'est gentil de compatir  :haha:

----------


## Mr Thy

Bon, le premier match que je fais contre toi, je sors Bison direct  ::P:

----------


## Hige

> Et j'en chie de nouveau sur le 6 de Karin. Sincèrement, merci


Sac

----------


## yodaxy

Ça se précise.

----------


## RDeckard

> Bon, le premier match que je fais contre toi, je sors Bison direct



Bison bon ben c'est mon prochain bot d'entrainement je vais manger grave 

il est pas tellement joué à haut niveau Bison.

----------


## Hem

Doit même pas y avoir la moitié des persos joué à haut niveau de toutes façons.

----------


## Supergounou

Si. C'est pas parce que "quasi" personne sur la scène esport ne joue tel perso qu'il n'est pas joué à haut niveau. J'ai la flemme ce soir, mais je pense sincèrement pouvoir faire une liste de tous les persos, avec un joueur qui se trouve dans le top 100 du ranked pour chacun.

Et même dans la scène esport, le cast est assez bien représenté en fait.

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Pas mieux !

Sinon ça ne ressemble pas trop à Ed ça !?

 

ou alors avec un costume bien différent .

EDIT : De toute façon on sera fixé Lundi, comme pour les élec ... ::unsure::

----------


## Hem

Bah pour moi le haut niveau c'est la scène esport internationale. Et sachant que ca se limite à une cinquantaine de gars qui se tapent dessus, on a vite fait le tour du roster.

----------


## Supergounou

C'est super réducteur de penser ça. En gros, t'as pas un sponso qui te paye tes voyages à l'autre bout du monde, t'es un sac sur le jeu?

----------


## Hem

Tu vois beaucoup de noname faire des top 8 voir 16 aux cpt? Pourtant y'a bien des mecs qui habitent à côté des tournois.

----------


## Supergounou

Le soucis, c'est qu'il faut aussi par exemple savoir surpasser la pression de jouer devant une foule, et ça, ça ne s'apprend qu'avec l'expérience. Pis j'ai quand même des doutes qu'un pélo habitant au fin fond de la Creuse, même avec un excellent niveau, ait les moyens de se payer un billet de train + l’hôtel vers Cannes pour jouer le Winter Clash.

En soit, t'as pas totalement tort, la scène esport représente à peu près le top niveau mondial. Mais ça reste super réducteur.

----------


## Wahou

Pourquoi personne m'avait dit que Chun-Li était un super perso ! Je viens de tomber dedans et je suis trop fan.
Elle a plein d'outils, elle bouge bien et ses combos sont justes  :Bave:  .
Petites vidéos, la première c'est un spécialiste, les deux suivantes c'est le résultat de mes premiers tests.

----------


## Mr Thy

> Sac


J'assume, moa môsieur.

----------


## Vorshakaar

Même moi je le passe le trial 6 de Karin  ::trollface::  .

----------


## Mr Thy

Mais moi aussi. J'en chie veut pas dire que je le réussit pas hein. C'est juste que je ne le réussit pas en moins de 5 tentatives.

----------


## Hige

> J'assume, moa môsieur.


J'le fais à une main.

----------


## RDeckard

Même Zangief est joué à haut c'est mon gamin qui va être heureux (son  grand catcheur au grand cœur)

Mr Thy et Hige j'adore vos scène de ménage un vrai couple de petit vieux changer rien surtout vous êtes parfait  ::):

----------


## Mr Thy

> J'le fais à une main.


Jle fais au stick...

----------


## Supergounou

> Même Zangief est joué à haut c'est mon gamin qui va être heureux (son  grand catcheur au grand cœur)


Zangief est super fort ouais, surtout depuis la saison 2.

Le joueur à suivre s'il veut voir des trucs sympas est _Itabashi Zangief_, avec par exemple:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SMpOAZ0Byqg

----------


## RDeckard

> Zangief est super fort ouais, surtout depuis la saison 2.
> 
> Le joueur à suivre s'il veut voir des trucs sympas est _Itabashi Zangief_, avec par exemple:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SMpOAZ0Byqg


cool je lui est fait passer le message merci

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Sinon il y a le_Dahu aussi  ::lol::

----------


## Supergounou

Grave, mais les vidéos Youtube de ses matchs sont plus difficiles à trouver  :^_^:

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Héhé, perso je passe direct par le CFN, comme ça je peux analyser frame par frame le pourquoi du comment je suis mort .
Bon ça change rien au final  ::|: 

Puis vu que je suis sympa un guide Anti Urien :

----------


## Supergounou

> Pourquoi personne m'avait dit que Chun-Li était un super perso ! Je viens de tomber dedans et je suis trop fan.
> Elle a plein d'outils, elle bouge bien et ses combos sont justes


J'avoue, ça déchire. Ca me donnerait presque envie de redoser le jeu, d'autant qu'une bonne partie n'ont pas l'air trop compliqués. Par contre, je n'arrive toujours pas à comprendre comment les mecs arrivent à faire le slk x spinning.

----------


## Hige

> Jle fais au stick...


Tu crois que je joue au pad à SF5 ?  :tired: 

Tu m'as pris pour un joueur de Juri ?  :tired:

----------


## Mr Thy

La blague est pas passée.

Et pour répondre à tes questions. Non, et oui  ::P: 

(Je suis certain que tu la taffes en secret, pour le jour qu'elle sera buffé).

----------


## Hem

> En soit, t'as pas totalement tort, la scène esport représente à peu près le top niveau mondial. Mais ça reste super réducteur.


En tant que pure spectateur, j'ai vraiment l'impression que y'a un gap énorme entre la qualité des matchs qu'on a dans les top 16/8 du cpt (et des gros invitationals) et le reste. Je veux bien croire que des mecs dans leur cave peuvent rivaliser en terme de skill pure, mais y'a tout un écosystème (alors que la scène est bien plus ouverte que dans d'autres jeux esport) de préparation et compétitivité qui pousse le niveau vers le haut.
Au final on se retrouve avec beaucoup de matchs avec très peu de moves déchets où les mecs arrivent à cerner l'adversaire et s'adapter... en ft2. Pour l'instant, perso, j'ai pas retrouvé ça ailleurs.

----------


## Hige

Non, je n'ai point saisi la blague  :Emo: 

Et non, je taffe pas du tout Juliette  ::o:  Elle a rien à voir avec le gameplay que j'aimais tant sur SF4. En fait, j'ai taffé aucun secondaire...

----------


## Supergounou

> Pour l'instant, perso, j'ai pas retrouvé ça ailleurs.


Je te dis, prends 2 randoms du top 100 du ranked, et check leurs replays. Je ne sais plus qui avait posté il y a peu une vidéo du n°1 sur le moment, un Boxer, tu verras que là non plus il y a très peu d'erreurs  :;):

----------


## Hem

Des deux côtés ou juste du boxer?

----------


## von_yaourt

> En tant que pure spectateur, j'ai vraiment l'impression que y'a un gap énorme entre la qualité des matchs qu'on a dans les top 16/8 du cpt (et des gros invitationals) et le reste. Je veux bien croire que des mecs dans leur cave peuvent rivaliser en terme de skill pure, mais y'a tout un écosystème (alors que la scène est bien plus ouverte que dans d'autres jeux esport) de préparation et compétitivité qui pousse le niveau vers le haut.
> Au final on se retrouve avec beaucoup de matchs avec très peu de moves déchets où les mecs arrivent à cerner l'adversaire et s'adapter... en ft2. Pour l'instant, perso, j'ai pas retrouvé ça ailleurs.


La singulière différence, c'est que les mecs tout en haut, ils sont sponsorisés, et c'est leur métier de jouer. Quand t'as le temps de t'entraîner la journée sans devoir bosser pour manger, forcément, l'écart se creuse, même sur SFV où l'épuration du système de jeu pourrait faire penser que le niveau est relativement nivelé (ce qui est vrai en dessous du très haut niveau, mais pas vrai à haut niveau où les mecs les plus forts sont ceux qui ont la connaissance de toutes les situations et savent jouer les mind games au risk/reward, d'où les matchs dégueulasses qu'on se tape régulièrement avec des pifs dans la garde à tout va).

----------


## Supergounou

> Des deux côtés ou juste du boxer?


Faudrait retrouver la vidéo, mais de mémoire l'autre est justement le gamin jap' dont j'ai oublié le nom, qui joue Rashid et qui a remporté le dernier CWC. Et ça fait des très beaux matchs.

----------


## Hem

John Takeuchi. D'ailleurs on l'a plus du tout vu depuis le cwc. Il a déjà dû se faire téléchargement le pauvre :/.

----------


## Supergounou

Oui voilà, John Takeuchi. Et ouais, peut-être est-il déjà passé dans les limbes des mauvais joueurs, en compagnie de Daigo et d'Infiltration  ::):

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Il est surtout encore en train d'étudier et pas de sponsor pour lui payer les déplacements .

Moi c'est Mkt-iwate que j'aimerais voir en tournoi !

Du coup combo, Iwate VS Itasan  ::lol::

----------


## von_yaourt

Le poule la plus intéressante de l'E-League débute : https://gaming.youtube.com/eleague

Au programme Xian, Tokido, FChamp, Wolfkrone, Fuudo et Mov. 

Je parie sur Fuudo winner et Xian loser.

----------


## Vorshakaar

> En fait, j'ai taffé aucun secondaire...


Et ta Cammy ?  ::huh::

----------


## Hige

Pas taffée. C'est dire à quel point Camille est facile à jouer.

----------


## Hem

La vache fchamp-xian qui se joue au final round. Sur le papier je voyais fchamp se faire détruire, le match-up a l'air tellement difficile pour dhalsim. Comme prévu tout les round perdus se perdent salement sur 1 mauvais choix défensif mais à côté sur la plupart des rounds gagnés je l'ai trouvé magistral.
En tant que groupie de Xian je suis quand même content de l'issu du match.  ::ninja::

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Oui le match est  :Mellow2: 

C'est ouf Xian est épuisé, ça ce lit en plus de ses mots, sur son visage !

----------


## Hem

Je viens de mater Xian vs Tokido et je suis étonné de voir que Akuma a toujours une réponse pour ne pas subir les setups v-trigger d'Ibuki. Sans utiliser de barre. Je me demande si à terme on va pas voir tout le monde y aller de sa petite combine anti-embrouille bombinette, quitte à se manger une petite punition. Ca me laisse songeur sur l'avenir d'Ibuki (et donc de Xian) pour le reste de la saison.

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Bah c'est un peu le but de contrer les techniques du moment, à savoir Ibuki et sa bombe, c'est ce qui fait que le jeu est beau et varié.Faut toujours réfléchir pour contrer un truc ou bien de chercher comment placer sa technique et Xian est fort pour ça avec beaucoup de variation .
Puis Tokido c'est LE Gouki aussi .
Et c'est lui va win ! :hope:

----------


## Wahou

Moi c'était pareil hier contre Kami, épuisé.  ::ninja::

----------


## Mjoln

Ibuki, c'est quand même LA réponse à tous les aigris qui disent que SFV est un jeu chiant et pas créatif. C'est quand même un plaisir de le voir jouer, Xian. 

Le truc que je me demande, n'ayant pas une grosse connaissance des changements apportés par la saison 2, c'est dans quelle proportion c'est Xian ou ces changements qui ont porté Ibuki à ce niveau. Parce que franchement, qui aurait cru la voir top tiers ne serait-ce qu'il y a trois mois ? J'ai tendance à penser que c'est quand même plus le joueur que le patch qui a fait progresser le perso. Mais peut être que je me trompe.

Du coup, parce que c'est lié,  je repose la question que je posais plus haut à propos de Ryu : à votre avis, le fait que Ryu soit délaissé en saison 2, c'est justifié ?

Vous avez deux heures.

----------


## ababa

La question c'est qu'est-ce qui vous plait/déplaît chez Ryu sur SF5?  ::blink:: 
Souvent, c'est il est chiant à jouer  :<_<: 
Bon heureusement qu'il existe pour nous les noobs, sinon on pourrait pas apprendre le jeu  ::lol::

----------


## Kamikaze

https://clips.twitch.tv/TransparentG...gWaspAllenHuhu

----------


## Minouche

Il déboîte le Xian... Sinon ya du monde pour s'en mettre une là ?

----------


## Ouro

Leak de Ed, le prochain perso 





Trouvé sur le site officiel. http://streetfighter.com/wp-content/...d-1024x520.jpg

----------


## Supergounou

Oh qu'il est beau  ::):

----------


## Zerger

So gay hummm

----------


## SuicideSnake

Il est tellement dégueulasse  :^_^:

----------


## ababa

Street Hitler 5  :Facepalm: 

Roster de blonds qui sert Aryen  ::ninja:: 

C'est pour ça que Chun-Li et Ryu sont low tiers cette saison  ::XD::

----------


## von_yaourt

Balrog n'est pas d'accord avec ta vision de la tier list.  ::ninja::

----------


## Hige

Ni Urien  ::ninja:: 

Ou Booki  ::ninja::

----------


## Mjoln

> Oui le match est 
> 
> C'est ouf Xian est épuisé, ça ce lit en plus de ses mots, sur son visage !


On peut le revoir kekpar ?

----------


## Yoggsothoth

https://youtu.be/gt9avMxbHnQ?t=4901

----------


## Mjoln

Ah ouai, il a grandi le Ed ! Faut le voir bouger, c'est toujours pareil ! J'espère qu'il aura quand même un costume alternatif avec la capuche, ça me plaisait bien moi  ::): 




- - - Mise à jour - - -

Edit : merki Yog  ::): 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Edit 2 : j'essaie de lancer des débats philosophiques sur les tiers de la saison 2, et tout le monde s'en carre on dirait  :Emo:

----------


## RDeckard

C'est pas le même mec que dans le mode histoire en survêtement à capuche là. 
Ou il a bouffé de la Créatine par palette  ::blink::

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Il était gamin dans le mode story, j'imagine qu'il a bien mangé depuis ^^

----------


## Mjoln

Il a un look à la Jojo un peu, je trouve. C'est pas pour me déplaire...


Bin merde, il était déjà dans l'histoire de SSFIV oO

Dans l'ending de Boxeur :

----------


## RDeckard

> Il a un look à la Jojo un peu, je trouve. C'est pas pour me déplaire...


C'est la Casquette tous est dans la casquette (paul préboist dans les tribulations d'un chinois en Chine ma casquette j'ai perdu ma casquette).

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qdeY-ZBcS-8

à 0.49

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Paul Préboits ! La référence qui va perturber beaucoup de jeunots ici  ::XD::

----------


## yodaxy

Encore un blond  :tired:  Enfin on s'en doutait. Par contre le costume Nazi, c'est pas possible, là  ::XD:: 

Prochain perso : Abigaïl !  ::lol::

----------


## RDeckard

> Paul Préboits ! La référence qui va perturber beaucoup de jeunots ici


C'est vrai pour le coup ça fait le vieille oncle au bout de la table avec son ver de rouge, qui regarde ses neveux et nièces avec leur smartphone..... :Fouras:

----------


## Mr Thy

> Edit 2 : j'essaie de lancer des débats philosophiques sur les tiers de la saison 2, et tout le monde s'en carre on dirait


Oui.

Bah comparé à la S1 les coups de Ryu sont devenus plus lents. Donc certains combos ne fonctionnent plus, et sa pression est un peu moins maintenant.
Il avait des setup throw/tick throw qu'il a perdu. Son bas lk ne peut plus se cancel, donc moins facile a mettre des gros dégâts sur une ouverture basse.
La perte d'invincibilité au startup dragon ne permet plus de bourrer dp gratos dans un "faux" blockstring.

Beaucoup de petites choses, qui font que, à mon avis, Ryu doit approcher et presser avec beaucoup plus de prudence.
Néanmoins il a encore tous les outils pour emmerder son monde, il y a justes des persos qui convertissent nettement plus en dégâts.

Avis d'un joueur Ryu de compet' bien sûr.

----------


## Mjoln

> Encore un blond  Enfin on s'en doutait. Par contre le costume Nazi, c'est pas possible, là 
> 
> Prochain perso : Abigaïl !


Bin il etait déjà blond dans SSFIV, comme Kolin était deja blonde dans SFIII... Tous les nouveaux persos ne sont pas blonds vous remarquerez : Rashid, Necalli, Laura, Fang.

Ed c'est un corps de substitution pour Dictateur, en fait, comme Abel ou Seth.

Edit : ah, merci pour cet éclaircissement Thy  ::lol::

----------


## Mr Thy

La question. Perso à charge ou pas.

----------


## Mjoln

S'il est bisonesque, ça pourrait...

----------


## ababa

> Oui.
> 
> Bah comparé à la S1 les coups de Ryu sont devenus plus lents. Donc certains combos ne fonctionnent plus, et sa pression est un peu moins maintenant.
> Il avait des setup throw/tick throw qu'il a perdu. Son bas lk ne peut plus se cancel, donc moins facile a mettre des gros dégâts sur une ouverture basse.
> La perte d'invincibilité au startup dragon ne permet plus de bourrer dp gratos dans un "faux" blockstring.
> 
> Beaucoup de petites choses, qui font que, à mon avis, *Ryu doit approcher et presser avec beaucoup plus de prudence*.
> Néanmoins il a encore tous les outils pour emmerder son monde, il y a justes des persos qui convertissent nettement plus en dégâts.
> 
> Avis d'un joueur Ryu de compet' bien sûr.


C'est le plus dur, c'est quoi ses outils pour presser/s'approcher?

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Il n'y a pas de "coups spécifique" ou "magique", c'est surtout toi qui dois gérer la gestion de la distance de tes coups, tes déplacements et donc tes confirmes ou pas .
En gros une fois la base du perso acquise, ça s'apprend avec le temps et la pratique .

----------


## Vorshakaar

> https://clips.twitch.tv/TransparentG...gWaspAllenHuhu


Et uniquement avec des combos de base  ::love::  .






> C'est le plus dur, c'est quoi ses outils


Avec mon PhD en fighting games  :X1: 




> pour presser


Les mains.




> s'approcher


Les pieds.

----------


## yodaxy

> Bin il etait déjà blond dans SSFIV, comme Kolin était deja blonde dans SFIII... Tous les nouveaux persos ne sont pas blonds vous remarquerez : Rashid, Necalli, Laura, Fang.
> 
> Ed c'est un corps de substitution pour Dictateur, en fait, comme Abel ou Seth.


Plus d'un tiers du cast est blond, ça fait un peu beaucoup je trouve. Non pas que ça me dérange tant que ça, mais bon, on a un peu l'impression d'avoie les mêmes persos (franchement Cammy, Kolin, Mika et karin tu les habille pareil on dirait des clones  ::ninja::  ).

----------


## Mjoln

SFIV aussi, tiens :

----------


## Yoggsothoth

> Plus d'un tiers du cast est blond, ça fait un peu beaucoup je trouve. Non pas que ça me dérange tant que ça, mais bon, on a un peu l'impression d'avoie les mêmes persos (franchement Cammy, Kolin, Mika et karin tu les habille pareil on dirait des clones).


Moi je reconnaitrais Mika en un coup d'œil ...

----------


## Vorshakaar

Les couettes ?

----------


## Yoggsothoth

"What else ?"

----------


## Mr Thy

Les bottes? Ces la seule fille qui porte des bottes pareilles dans le jeu  ::ninja::

----------


## yodaxy



----------


## Yoggsothoth

:nawak:

----------


## Zaltman

> https://www.freshfruitportal.com/ass...1-Syngenta.jpg


 ::huh::  She-Hulk annoncée dans marvel vs capcom infinite?

----------


## Mjoln

Piqué sur Reddit parce que trop bon, le costume nostalgia de Ed en DLC :



Spoiler Alert! 




https://static.comicvine.com/uploads...neral_blue.jpg

----------


## Yoggsothoth

J'approuve !

----------


## Ouro

Mais c'est tellement ça en plus !  ::XD::

----------


## Mr Thy

Z'avez remarqué que c'est pas le logo Shadaloo sur son beret, mais une araignée? Juri?

----------


## yodaxy

> Piqué sur Reddit parce que trop bon, le costume nostalgia de Ed en DLC :
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://static.comicvine.com/uploads...neral_blue.jpg


Haha mais ouais  ::XD:: 

Sinon :

https://clips.twitch.tv/TolerantTameStorkPeoplesChamp

La violence du comeback  ::o:

----------


## Mjoln

Huhu le commentaire a la fin : "oh boy, that looks like a broken man right there"
Un peu comme moi après un combat contre Dahu...  ::):

----------


## Minouche

> Huhu le commentaire a la fin : "oh boy, that looks like a broken man right there"
> Un peu comme *tout le monde* après un combat contre Dahu...


Fixed ::trollface::

----------


## Le Dahu

Ha ha bande de coquinou  ::P:    Je suis passé Diamant  ::lol::

----------


## Yoggsothoth

::lol::

----------


## Mr Thy



----------


## Vorshakaar



----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

Bon, ça y est ! Je me suis lancé dans le grand bain. J'ai disputé ce soir mes premiers combats classés. Y a du boulot !  ::P:  J'ai réussi à grapiller quelques points quand même, mais 'va falloir que je gagne en patience pour éviter de perdre trop de matches à 2mm de barre.  :Vibre:  :Mellow2:

----------


## Mjoln

> http://tof.cx/images/2017/05/07/bef2...629da66123.png


C'est un hommage à Xian, en fait, capillairement parlant.

----------


## Yoggsothoth

> Bon, ça y est ! Je me suis lancé dans le grand bain. J'ai disputé ce soir mes premiers combats classés. Y a du boulot !  J'ai réussi à grapiller quelques points quand même, mais 'va falloir que je gagne en patience pour éviter de perdre trop de matches à 2mm de barre.


 ::lol::  

Bienvenue dans le monde des pleurs et de la joie !

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

> Bienvenue dans le monde des pleurs et de la joie !


Merci ! J'ai déjà pu évaluer la qualité de la connexion en me faisant doser par une Karin en slideshow. Puis par des mecs qui n'étaient pas vraiment de mon niveau... genre Super Bronze.  ::P:

----------


## Wahou

Gg Dahu ! Premier canard éternel !  ::wub::

----------


## Minouche

Bravo Dahu ! On entend encore l écho du bruit des os que tu as brisé... ::ninja::

----------


## ababa

Haha, le jeu de mots du titre du topic, je viens de le piger que maintenant  :Facepalm:

----------


## Wahou

> Haha, le jeu de mots du titre du topic, je viens de le piger que maintenant


Je l'ai pas ! C'est la torture depuis deux jours...

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Overhead/au vert Ed ...

----------


## Wahou

Ah ouais...quand même...

----------


## Kamikaze

Oh putain.

Bon et sinon c'est pas aujourd'hui la reveal du perso? Je veux du gameplay  ::o:

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

> Ah ouais...quand même...


 :Facepalm:  J'l'avais pas non plus. Trop compliquée pour moi, celle-là.  ::O:

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Je connais bien le Mjoln, je le décrypte facilement du coup .

----------


## Kamikaze

> Je connais bien le Mjoln, je le décrypte facilement du coup .


De là à dire que c'était aussi facile que de griller un jump in de mjoln  ::ninja::

----------


## Ouro

Des screens ici, costumes etc http://www.capcom-unity.com/harrison...y/view/3584729

----------


## Kamikaze

Arf un projo, ça commence mal, je veux un vrai boxer! De bonnes mandales

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Ah j'avais pas vu ton gif ouro, chelou, c'est une choppe ce truc? Ou une espèce projo avec anim quand ça touche

----------


## Ouro

On a même la super maintenant


Edit : Et le trailer

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

C'est la super la plus longue de la galaxie, non ?  ::O:  T'as le temps d'aller te faire un café pendant l'anim'.  ::P:

----------


## Kamikaze

Intéressant il a l'air cool, pressé de voir la frame data et le move set complet  ::o:

----------


## Ouro

Et sur Youtube maintenant, j'espère juste que c'est pas un perso à charges. 



http://www.capcom-unity.com/harrison...reet-fighter-v

*"What makes Ed especially unique is how players perform his special moves. His special moves have simple inputs; they only require simultaneous button presses, repeatedly pressing a button, or holding down a button. Only Ed’s Critical Art is done by inputting a traditional motion."* 

What ?  ::O:

----------


## Kamikaze

Il a un coté SNK, la dive de Ralf, Power Dunk, choppe de Vice, le projo de Ryo, la boule de Kain  ::o:

----------


## yodaxy

> *"What makes Ed especially unique is how players perform his special moves. His special moves have simple inputs; they only require simultaneous button presses, repeatedly pressing a button, or holding down a button. Only Ed’s Critical Art is done by inputting a traditional motion."* 
> 
> What ?


 ::O: 

Déjà qu'on accuse Capcom de casualiser son gameplay, c'est le pompon  ::P:  Je demande à voir quand même.

----------


## Zerger

J'avoue, j'ai pensé direct au Power Dunk de Terry et les coups de poing de Shen  ::P:

----------


## Mjoln

> De là à dire que c'était aussi facile que de griller un jump in de mjoln


 :tired: 


Il a l'air kiffant ! Vivement la beta pour l'essayer.

----------


## Kamikaze

Les inputs ont jamais été une difficulté dans les jeux récents. Faire 232 pour sortir un dragon c'est pareil qu'un bouton, franchement ça change rien, sur Rising Thunder ça changeait pas grand chose.

Sinon j'ai rien suivi niveau tournois, c'est quoi les derniers gros top 8 récemment?

----------


## yodaxy

:Pouah:

----------


## Kamikaze

Ah mais ouais son punch qui launch c'est le même que Shen aussi, il est full SNK

----------


## von_yaourt

Wowowow, perso le mieux animé de SFV !  ::O: 

Il donne sacrément envie comme ça, même si j'aime pas du tout le fait qu'il n'ait pas de mouvements à base de quart de cercle (ça va être charges et negative edge, je sens).

----------


## Hem

> Sinon j'ai rien suivi niveau tournois, c'est quoi les derniers gros top 8 récemment?


Ce week-end y'avait l'eleague, le reste c'était pas fou. Coloseum sprint avec Bonchan qui est venu écrasé nos petits européens et un tournoi US où vu la tronche du top punk a dû faire carton plein (j'ai pas regardé).

----------


## yodaxy

La movelist de AID :

http://streetfighter.com/characters/ed/

Bon ça a l'air d'aller les manips, mais faudra tester.

----------


## Yoggsothoth

> Sinon j'ai rien suivi niveau tournois, c'est quoi les derniers gros top 8 récemment?


*A mettre en favori !*

----------


## Mr Thy

Pas clair leur movelist. Spéciaux a 2 boutons. Ok.
Variation ex pour spéciaux à 2 boutons. Euh...

----------


## Mjoln

> La movelist de AID :
> 
> http://streetfighter.com/characters/ed/
> 
> Bon ça a l'air d'aller les manips, mais faudra tester.


Mais comment tu fais un coup EX sur un coup qui se fait en appuyant sur deux boutons punch (psycho upper)  ?  ::huh::

----------


## Hige

Attendez donc le déverminage aux WSO et pendant la beta online  ::ninja::

----------


## Mr Thy

> Mais comment tu fais un coup EX sur un coup qui se fait en appuyant sur deux boutons punch (psycho upper)  ?


Bah voila. Soit il faut un bouton en plus, soit le coup à deux boutons est la variation ex du coup à un bouton.

Ed, le perso qui te fait dire "bouton" trop souvent.

----------


## Ouro

http://streetfighter.com/characters/ed/

La movelist

----------


## von_yaourt

> Mais comment tu fais un coup EX sur un coup qui se fait en appuyant sur deux boutons punch (psycho upper)  ?


C'est un coup EX à part entière, pas un spécial amélioré.

Au final j'aime bien cette move list. Le fait que les deux autres EX soient des follow-ups va peut-être permettre de maximiser le hit-confirm, ce serait cool. 

Assez hypé par le perso (mais toujours pas par le jeu).  ::ninja::

----------


## yodaxy

> Mais comment tu fais un coup EX sur un coup qui se fait en appuyant sur deux boutons punch (psycho upper)  ?


Je pense que le 1er coup ne peut pas être EX, mais le follow up oui, si on en croit la movelist :



EDIT ah non je raconte n'importe quoi, j'ai confondu avec le Psycho Rising. Comme dit von_yaourt ça doit être un coup qui se réalise que si tu as une barre d'EX (ce qui serait un peu con mais bon). Ou alors avec 3 boutons au lieu de 2 ?

----------


## Mr Thy

C'est pour ça que je disais que ça prête à confusion. La manière dont ils ont mis "ex" est la même que normalement (ex à coté du nom du coup veut dire qu'il existe une variation à deux boutons).

----------


## Kamikaze

> Special attacks are 2 buttons, the EX versions require you to press all 3.

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Et le perso sort *QUE* sur la bêta ? Ou également dans le jeu de base, car si il n'y a pas de training et les serveurs aussi pourri que la bêta passé, ça va être dur de tester le perso si c'est seulement online ...

----------


## von_yaourt

Han ok, merci pour la précision Kami. Bon bah heureusement que j'ai mappé un shortcut.  ::P:

----------


## Mr Thy

Yogg oui, sur Capcom Unity ils précisent que la date de sortie doit encore être révelée.

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Ah ! Je savais bien que c'était pas encore connu, merci Thy !

----------


## yodaxy

En y réfléchissant un peu, un truc qui me gène avec Ed, c'est que c'est un perso qui va se jouer obligatoirement au stick et pas au pad.

Il y aura certainement des niveaux sur ses coups spéciaux, et du coup très difficile de sortir le coup LP + HP ou LK + HK avec un pad 6 boutons  ::(:  Sans se servir d'un raccourci j'entend. 

C'est un peu nul, surtout pour un jeu qui se revendique être plus jouable au pad.

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Bah pourquoi ne pas utiliser de raccourci ? Puis si quelqu'un est vraiment habitué au pad, je ne vois pas le souci .

----------


## Hem

Avec un fighting pad peut être, avec un pad ps/xbox tu peux sortir n'importe quelle combinaison facilement.

----------


## Hige

J'ai joué Juri 4 ans au pad, Ed c'est rien à côté d'elle.  ::P:

----------


## yodaxy

> Bah pourquoi ne pas utiliser de raccourci ? Puis si quelqu'un est vraiment habitué au pad, je ne vois pas le souci .


Pour le raccourci, si tu as déjà 3P et 3K, c'est compliqué. Et je sais pas si tu as déjà essayé d'appuyer en même temps sur LP et HP sur un pad 6 boutons, mais en match c'est très difficilement faisable, même en étant habitué (les mains n'étant pas positionnées comme sur un stick).

Hem : oui maiiiiis... non. Appuyer sur une gachette + un bouton de façade en même temps et le faire de façon constante n'est absolument pas "facile", surtout en match.

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Perso j'ai aucun soucis, après mes grandes paluches sont habiles  :Cigare:

----------


## Kamikaze

C'est comme Cody, Juri ou le TAP de boxer, ça passe tranquille au pad faut avoir la config. La vrai galère au pad c'est les pianos input

----------


## Hem

> Hem : oui maiiiiis... non. Appuyer sur une gachette + un bouton de façade en même temps et le faire de façon constante n'est absolument pas "facile", surtout en match.


Pour le coup je vois pas en quoi appuyer en même temps sur RB/LB + A/B/X/Y c'est difficile.

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Oui j'ai directement pensé à Cody ! Il me manque lui...D'ailleurs Ed a son Avant HK .

----------


## Mjoln



----------


## Vorshakaar

La zik du trailer fait très Ed-Minem  ::ninja::  .

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Oui c'est clairement ça !

----------


## Mjoln

> Pour le raccourci, si tu as déjà 3P et 3K, c'est compliqué. Et je sais pas si tu as déjà essayé d'appuyer en même temps sur LP et HP sur un pad 6 boutons, mais en match c'est très difficilement faisable, même en étant habitué (les mains n'étant pas positionnées comme sur un stick).
> 
> Hem : oui maiiiiis... non. Appuyer sur une gachette + un bouton de façade en même temps et le faire de façon constante n'est absolument pas "facile", surtout en match.


Facile !



 ::ninja::

----------


## Yoggsothoth

::ninja:: ²

----------


## yodaxy

> Pour le coup je vois pas en quoi appuyer en même temps sur RB/LB + A/B/X/Y c'est difficile.


C'est pas difficile, c'est de le sortir avec un taux de réussite de 100% à chaque fois en match qui peut être compliqué.

Pas pour rien qu'il existe la fonction de raccourcis sur les pads justement.

Mjoln : Oui mais Segata-san aussi  :Cigare:

----------


## Yoggsothoth

"Noob un jour, noob toujours"   ::P:

----------


## Mr Thy

> C'est pas difficile, c'est de le sortir avec un taux de réussite de 100% à chaque fois en match qui peut être compliqué.
> 
> Pas pour rien qu'il existe la fonction de raccourcis sur les pads justement.
> 
> Mjoln : Oui mais Segata-san aussi


Mouais, si tu vois des mecs comme Smug ou Knuckledu qui passent sans problème entre le Dpad et le stick analogique selon le combo qu'ils font, en réaction... Y a des gens qui le font sans prob.

Je l'ai déjà posté, c'est SFIV, mais


Y a des trucs que j'arriverais jamais faire au stick non plus. C'est pas la faute au stick. Parfois faut accepter qu'on est pas asiatique  ::ninja::

----------


## yodaxy

Haha ouais la position des mains avec le pad posé sur une surface plane  ::P: 

Autant jouer au stick du coup non ?  ::ninja::  Mais ouais ces gens sont des autistes très doués.

----------


## Vorshakaar

Quand je jouais T-Hawk au pad Ps 3, je faisais toujours les 360/360x2 avec le stick (dash a la croix>ultra au stick par ex).

----------


## Norajh

Salut les Canards !

Débarquant de Blood Bowl et ayant décidé de me remettre à SF, je souhaitais savoir ou l'on doit se rendre pour servir de sac de frappe ^^

----------


## Mr Thy

L'OP contient une liste de joueurs actifs/pas actifs/maniaques avec leur ID steam et CFN.

Pour ma part c'est Mr Thy dans steam, Pignouf dans CFN.

----------


## Norajh

Merci !

Mon steam : Norajh,
Plutôt actif malgré des horaires a la con.

----------


## yodaxy

Neogaf qui s'en donne à coeur-joie :



 ::XD::

----------


## Hige

> http://iruntheinternet.com/lulzdump/...357250652q.gif


Segata Sanshirou died for our sins  :Emo:

----------


## von_yaourt

C'est surtout la Saturn et tout son back catalog japonais de folie qui est morte trop tôt.  :Emo:

----------


## Hige

Pour ceux qui connaitraient pas chez les jeunes :

----------


## Mr Thy

Pas mal le petit nouveau. On voit qu'il a déjà dosé un paquet avant.

Yogg, faut que tu lui montres ton Urien...

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Pourquoi ? il joue également Urien !?

----------


## Mr Thy

Nan, il était déjà étonné du mien, avec des phases "jamais vues sur le live". Alors que mon Urien n'est rien comparé au tien.

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Je te connais, je suis sur que tu sors des phases jamais vu aussi  :<_<: 

Je le rajoute alors !

----------


## Mr Thy

Mais.

----------


## von_yaourt

D'ailleurs tout à l'heure j'ai vu Dogura faire un reset rigolo :

EX heabutt à la relevée > VT > Light tackle (dans le miroir) > side swap avant MP qui reset dans la choppe arrière (donc side swap) qui touche le miroir > side swap bas HP > boule aérienne > H tackle. C'est violent et ça corner swap, au final.  ::P:

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Ah mais oui c'est bon ça ! Je note, merci .






> Salut les Canards !
> 
> Débarquant de Blood Bowl et ayant décidé de me remettre à SF, je souhaitais savoir ou l'on doit se rendre pour servir de sac de frappe ^^






> Merci !
> 
> Mon steam : Norajh,
> Plutôt actif malgré des horaires a la con.


J'avais oublié les bonnes manières...



Bienvenue à toi jeune padawan ! Au plaisir de se croiser à l'occasion, suis plus du soir voir si ce n'est dans les profondeurs insondable de la nuit noire .

----------


## Hige

> Nan, il était déjà étonné du mien, avec des phases "jamais vues sur le live". Alors que mon Urien n'est rien comparé au tien.


Avec des phases faites au pifomètre, j'suis pas étonné que ça soit jamais vu  ::ninja::

----------


## von_yaourt

> Ah mais oui c'est bon ça ! Je note, merci .


Tiens, j'ai fait un clip Twitch (c'est à partir de 16 secondes) : https://clips.twitch.tv/BelovedSillyAppleSmoocherZ

Il l'a fait deux fois dans le match, il a l'air d'aimer. 

Norajh, si tu veux jouer contre l'armée des Urien (ou attendre que je choppe Ed), tu as mon Steam.  ::): 

Edit : ah et j'ai fait un autre clip de son Urien... contre Iwashi. Je vous préviens, ça vaut le coup d’œil.  ::P:  

Round 1 :  https://clips.twitch.tv/OnerousArtisticGazelleWTRuck

Round 2 : https://clips.twitch.tv/CrypticSmallNewtDancingBaby

----------


## Mr Thy

> Avec des phases faites au pifomètre, j'suis pas étonné que ça soit jamais vu


Ne sousestime pas l'art du pifomètre.

----------


## Yoggsothoth

> Tiens, j'ai fait un clip Twitch (c'est à partir de 16 secondes) : https://clips.twitch.tv/BelovedSillyAppleSmoocherZ
> 
> Il l'a fait deux fois dans le match, il a l'air d'aimer. 
> 
> Norajh, si tu veux jouer contre l'armée des Urien (ou attendre que je choppe Ed), tu as mon Steam. 
> 
> Edit : ah et j'ai fait un autre clip de son Urien... contre Iwashi. Je vous préviens, ça vaut le coup d’œil.  
> 
> Round 1 :  https://clips.twitch.tv/OnerousArtisticGazelleWTRuck
> ...


Merci .

HAHA Iwate  ::wub::  Je le vois manger seulement contre Itabashi mais le mec est vraiment fort .

----------


## von_yaourt

Il perd les deux matchs suivants contre Dogura, ceci dit.  ::P: 

Mais c'est marrant, à chaque fois que je vois Dogura en tournoi il perd sur des phases mythomanes, comme s'il n'avait pas encore compris la meta du jeu.  ::ninja::

----------


## Wahou

Ils sont chiants, ils ont mis des butons différents pour les speciaux...vivement le prochain perso, qu'il suffise de presser frénétiquement n'importe quel bouton !

----------


## RDeckard

J'adore Street Fighter 5 mais coté DA je préfère Les perso SNK il faudrait que je prenne the King Of Fighters 13. 
J'avais fait un test avec une version pas très ...... et ma manette 360 pc n'est pas reconnue comme première manette mais comme 2eme et j'ai peur que sur la version steam cela soit pareil.
Je suis une brèle sur les kof mais j'adore cette franchise  ::wub::

----------


## Wahou

Salut Norajh et bienvenu.

----------


## Mr Thy

> Ils sont chiants, ils ont mis des butons différents pour les speciaux...vivement le prochain perso, qu'il suffise de presser frénétiquement n'importe quel bouton !


C'est déjà confirmé que le 2ème perso DLC de la S3 jouera tout seul, controlé par une IA.

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

Salut Norajh,
Si tu cherches un sac de frappe, n'hésite pas. Je débute totalement et me fais rosser par des Bronze depuis deux jours.  ::P: 

*Mon pseudo Steam : [CPC] Ashley TOUCRU*

D'ailleurs, si vous voulez bien m'ajouter à la liste des joueurs actifs, j'espère consacrer davantage de temps à SFV prochainement. Merci.  :;):

----------


## Ouro

Petit HS mais KOF XIV sur pc confirmé, préco et beta ce mois ci https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7kyf...ure=youtu.be&a  ::wub::

----------


## RDeckard

> Petit HS mais KOF XIV sur pc confirmé, préco et beta ce mois ci https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7kyf...ure=youtu.be&a


Oui mais pour le coup la DA est à pleurer..... ::'(: 

ou sont passer les perso en 2D....

je ne m'exprime pas sur la qualité du jeux  pas taper

----------


## Ouro

> Oui mais pour le coup la DA est à pleurer.....
> 
> ou sont passer les perso en 2D....
> 
> je ne m'exprime pas sur la qualité du jeux  pas taper


Ça coûte chers la 2D et l'équipe pour le jeu était très réduite. Le jeu reste ce qu'il est après.

----------


## yodaxy

> Petit HS mais KOF XIV sur pc confirmé, préco et beta ce mois ci https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7kyf...ure=youtu.be&a


C'est cool ça !

----------


## RDeckard

> Ça coûte chers la 2D et l'équipe pour le jeu était très réduite. Le jeu reste ce qu'il est après.


d'après les retour c'est un bon Kof (le versus est un jeux de niche et qu'il est été une exclu PS4 perso je pige pas).

----------


## Kamikaze

Ouais c'est chaud que KOF XIII soit 1000 fois plus beau que KOF XIV. Mais bon cool que ça sorte sur pc je le prendrai surement. Yamazaki, Nelson et un perso classique genre Iori ça fera une belle team  :Bave:  deg que Shen soit pas de la partie, ou un petit Heavy D

----------


## RDeckard

> C'est déjà confirmé que le 2ème perso DLC de la S3 jouera tout seul, controlé par une IA.


Cool je vais peut être gagner des matchs  ::P: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Bon Les pour les Canard qui on kof 13 sur pc dites moi si c'est possible de jouer avec un pad 360 que je puisse le prendre sur steam svp

----------


## yodaxy

Au pire le jeu sera modable et on aura des modéles 3D un peu plus jolis sur PC.

RDeckard : chez moi KOFXIII fonctionne avec n'importe quelle manette en tous cas. Au pire teste, tu peux toujours te faire rembourser.

----------


## RDeckard

> Au pire le jeu sera modable et on aura des modéles 3D un peu plus jolis sur PC.
> 
> RDeckard : chez moi KOFXIII fonctionne avec n'importe quelle manette en tous cas. Au pire teste, tu peux toujours te faire rembourser.



ok merci Merci pour l'info

----------


## Kamikaze

Oui ça marche direct avec pad 360 je joue avec ça sur KOF XIII

Et la version steam est top

----------


## Zerger

> Bon Les pour les Canard qui on kof 13 sur pc dites moi si c'est possible de jouer avec un pad 360 que je puisse le prendre sur steam svp


Pourquoi ca serait pas possible ?  Les manips restent du même niveau que SF5 je trouve
Si tu veux te prendre KoF13, je suis dispo pour faire des games  :;):  Je pourrais faire une team Ed (Terry, Ralf, Shen  ::P: )

----------


## Kamikaze

> Pourquoi ca serait pas possible ?  Les manips restent du même niveau que SF5 je trouve
> Si tu veux te prend KoF13, je suis dispo pour faire des games


Il parlait surement de la compatibilité, sac

----------


## RDeckard

> Il parlait surement de la compatibilité, sac


oui c'etait ça.

Jeux acheter plus qu'a attendre  ::wub::

----------


## Zerger

> sac


J'aurai bien réglé cet insulte par un FT5 sur GG.....
... Mais tu vas tricher et jouer Axl  :Emo:

----------


## Kamikaze

En ce moment je teste Chipp et Raven, je kiffe. Axl c'est trop facile de gagner avec  ::ninja::

----------


## Zerger

Entre le mec qui se TP partout et qui peut traverser l'écran en une glissade, et l'autre qui a une choppe encore plus fumée que Cerebella.... mouais  ::P:

----------


## Kamikaze

Raven c'est un handicap en vrai son dash, quand tu veux sortir du coin t'es mort, t'as pas de air dash. Et si l'adversaire n'est pas au sol ton air dash sert à rien. C'est pratique pour les setups. Mais ouais la TP de Chipp est fumée sinon, après il a 0 vie, en 3 hit il est mort et il fait pas des masses de dégât

----------


## Zerger

Ouais j'ai vu ca contre Seb-Ryu hier soir, il avait beau me taper, ma vie descendait moins que la sienne  ::P: 

Désolé pour le HS

----------


## Kamikaze

Faudrait renommer en bagarre générale au pire, on est une grande famille  :Emo: 

Puis bon c'est pas avec l'activité des autres topics qu'on va faire déborder celui-là  :tired:

----------


## von_yaourt

Vous savez que Chipp c'est un des persos qui a les dommages moyens les plus hauts, en vrai, hein ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Kamikaze

Axl il tue en 3 combos et Sol pareil, je regarde les bons chipp jouer ils font pas ça  :tired:  c'est une succession de nombreux setups. Même Millia fait plus mal, Johnny fait largement plus mal aussi, potemkin, non?

----------


## von_yaourt

Non, Chipp c'est sans doute le personnage qui a des combos meterless, et sur des starters ultra forts surtout, les plus rentables. Par exemple : https://youtu.be/vX_J4f8XSJw?t=2064

Et comme pratiquement tous ses combos optimaux sont meterless et amènent à un set-up loop dans le coin, il peut conserver son meter pour teleport YRC pour punir n'importe quoi full screen.

----------


## RDeckard

je vais me faire encore enguirlander pour mes achats sur Steam ce mois ci. :Tap:

----------


## Kamikaze

Bon sinon sur BB je vais jouer le petit nouveau en sportwear rouge et le ninja en bleu, je les kiffe vraiment bien. Y'a la sorcière qui a des normaux super cool aussi (le lance flamme anti air  :Bave: ) mais chara design du désespoir. Je laisse la grosse bete hakumen-like en suspens car son dash avant avec un delay rend fou et que je suis pas fan de la courbe d'apprentissage artificielle avec son système. mais il est méga stylé je le garde sous le coude, ses normaux et spéciaux sont cool

----------


## Mjoln

> Raven c'est un handicap en vrai son dash, *quand tu veux sortir du coin t'es mort, t'as pas de air dash.* Et si l'adversaire n'est pas au sol ton air dash sert à rien. C'est pratique pour les setups. Mais ouais la TP de Chipp est fumée sinon, après il a 0 vie, en 3 hit il est mort et il fait pas des masses de dégât


Mais qu'est ce qu'il fout dans Guilty ce perso alors ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Kamikaze

Ils ont copié le air glide de twelve dans sf3, la honte  ::ninja::  aucune inspiration chez arcsys

----------


## von_yaourt

> Bon sinon sur BB je vais jouer le petit nouveau en sportwear rouge et le ninja en bleu, je les kiffe vraiment bien. Y'a la sorcière qui a des normaux super cool aussi (le lance flamme anti air ) mais chara design du désespoir. Je laisse la grosse bete hakumen-like en suspens car son dash avant avec un delay rend fou et que je suis pas fan de la courbe d'apprentissage artificielle avec son système. mais il est méga stylé je le garde sous le coude, ses normaux et spéciaux sont cool


C'est pourtant de loin le perso le plus simple à prendre en main du jeu.  ::P: 
Alors que Naoto est sans doute le plus dur (avec Valkenhayn).

----------


## RDeckard

Le prochain Guilty Gear dans ma list pour le mois prochain BB me tente moins par contre "Under Night In-Birth" me fais de l'oeil.

Et puis c'est à cause de vous que j'ai envie de tous ces jeux, avant je savait même pas qu'ils existaient, et sur le topic Shmup j'en parle même pas  ::P:

----------


## yodaxy

> je vais me faire encore enguirlander pour mes achats sur Steam ce mois ci.


Ça y est tu l'as pris ? Si tu veux faire quelques combats à l'occasion, je suis partant, mon ID Steam : yodaxy  ::):  (Je suis un noob à KOF XIII)

----------


## RDeckard

> Ça y est tu l'as pris ? Si tu veux faire quelques combats à l'occasion, je suis partant, mon ID Steam : yodaxy



Oui pas de soucis je viens t'envoyer une demande d'amis

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

> Entre le mec qui se TP partout…


Y a pas besoin d'un perso en particulier.  ::o:  J'ai pu expérimenter la téléportation en 2 img/sec hier. Résultat : je perds contre un mec qui est encore plus mauvais que moi, juste parce que son Ryu traverse l'écran à la vitesse de la lumière.  ::(:  :tired:

----------


## Zerger

> Faudrait renommer en bagarre générale au pire, on est une grande famille 
> 
> Puis bon c'est pas avec l'activité des autres topics qu'on va faire déborder celui-là


Carrément pour ! Pis comme ca, ca peut motiver certains à tester d'autre jeux de baston

----------


## Kamikaze

> C'est pourtant de loin le perso le plus simple à prendre en main du jeu. 
> Alors que Naoto est sans doute le plus dur (avec Valkenhayn).


Ouais les dash de Naoto sont chauds mais à part cette difficulté d'exé il est standard je trouve, il me parle, bon normaux, strings simples. La sorcière j'ai pas encore trop pigé le système non plus, genre quand tu touches le mec avec différents éléments tu gagnes accès à d'autres coups apparemment.

Ce que j'aime pas avec hakumen vert c'est que j'aime pas devoir forcer mon gameplay pour débloquer tel ou tel coup. Mon style de jeu idéal c'est de gagner le neutral principalement (oui c'est peut-être pas l'optique du jeu), après faut voir si le buff sans hit est plaçable sans se faire saigner.

----------


## yodaxy

> Oui pas de soucis je viens t'envoyer une demande d'amis


Okay je devrais être dispo dans l'après midi si tu es là  :;):

----------


## Mr Thy

/me regarde le titre du topic
/me se gratte les cheveux qu'il n'a prsque plus.

----------


## Kamikaze

UNIEL je l'ai trouvé vraiment naze perso, je recommande pas

----------


## Zerger

OH OUI OH UUI!!!

Kof XIV sur PC, enfin !!!!

----------


## Ouro

> OH OUI OH UUI!!!
> 
> Kof XIV sur PC, enfin !!!!


Ahem  ::ninja:: 

http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/11...1#post10853171

----------


## von_yaourt

> Ouais les dash de Naoto sont chauds mais à part cette difficulté d'exé il est standard je trouve, il me parle, bon normaux, strings simples. La sorcière j'ai pas encore trop pigé le système non plus, genre quand tu touches le mec avec différents éléments tu gagnes accès à d'autres coups apparemment.
> 
> Ce que j'aime pas avec hakumen vert c'est que j'aime pas devoir forcer mon gameplay pour débloquer tel ou tel coup. Mon style de jeu idéal c'est de gagner le neutral principalement (oui c'est peut-être pas l'optique du jeu), après faut voir si le buff sans hit est plaçable sans se faire saigner.


Naoto a de loin l'exécution la plus dure du jeu parce que les propriétés de ses coups changent avec les dashs, et qu'il faut donc dasher en permanence pour faire les vrais combos (qui ressemblent à ça). Et il a sans doute le plus faible neutral du jeu, au passage. 

Susanoo au contraire a d'excellents pokes, il peut très vite débloquer ses coups spéciaux vitaux, et n'importe quel Susanoo avec deux heures d'entraînement peut faire les routes qui débloquent certains coups de manière certaine. Sachant qu'en vrai, il n'a besoin de débloquer que deux sceaux pour être efficace (mais il s'améliore au fur et à mesure, évidemment). Par contre sa charge pour tout débloquer est inutile.

----------


## Zerger

Putain, je bosse 10 minutes et je rate l'essentiel. Mais ca fait quand même plaisir !

----------


## yodaxy

> Ahem


Ahem ahem :

http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/11...1#post10852129

http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/11...1#post10852091

 ::ninja::

----------


## Ouro

Haha j'avais pas vu, et toi qui attends au tournant, fourbe !

----------


## Wahou

Bon et sinon la Coin on arrête?
Je sais qu'on avait dit calendrier "à la cool" mais jouer un match tous les trois mois ça n'a pas grand sens non plus.

----------


## Kamikaze

Ça va les normaux de naoto je trouve, manque un peu de portée mais ça a l'air complet. À voir la frame data. Ninja bleu contrôle bien l'espace sinon. Et ouais Susanoo a de bons gros normaux bien solides, je kiffe, mais ce dash avant, aaaah.

Y'a Jin aussi que je kiffe toujours pas mal. Ça va être dur de se décider, va me falloir encore 1 an avec de commencer à jouer si je continue à hésiter. Puis y'a le mec avec l'épée et les stances qui me tente aussi (Kagura?). Et j'ai toujours pas touché à Hakumen...

Bon au moins cette partie du roster me fera rester sur le jeu c'est sûr. Je sais toujours pas jouer un seul perso pour de vrai je progresse trop lentement  ::ninja::  la méga flemme d'apprendre les combos, s'trop long

----------


## Mjoln

> Bon et sinon la Coin on arrête?
> Je sais qu'on avait dit calendrier "à la cool" mais jouer un match tous les trois mois ça n'a pas grand sens non plus.


Pourtant on avait un bon rythme au début  ::cry::  Vous foutez quoi les gars ? En plus j'attends avec impatience la soirée Team !  ::lol::  Faut pas lâcher l'affaire !

----------


## Hige

> UNIEL je l'ai trouvé vraiment naze perso, je recommande pas


UNIEL est très bien, c'est juste toi qui es un sac  :tired:

----------


## von_yaourt

> Ça va les normaux de naoto je trouve, manque un peu de portée mais ça a l'air complet. À voir la frame data. Ninja bleu contrôle bien l'espace sinon. Et ouais Susanoo a de bons gros normaux bien solides, je kiffe, mais ce dash avant, aaaah.
> 
> Y'a Jin aussi que je kiffe toujours pas mal. Ça va être dur de se décider, va me falloir encore 1 an avec de commencer à jouer si je continue à hésiter. Puis y'a le mec avec l'épée et les stances qui me tente aussi (Kagura?). Et j'ai toujours pas touché à Hakumen...
> 
> Bon au moins cette partie du roster me fera rester sur le jeu c'est sûr. Je sais toujours pas jouer un seul perso pour de vrai je progresse trop lentement  la méga flemme d'apprendre les combos, s'trop long


De tous les personnages que tu as cités, les plus faciles à jouer sont : Jin (facile en exé, routes simples, fort en attaque et en défense), Nine (facile en exé une fois que tu connais les routes, combos basiques, forte en attaque, bonne défense) et Susanoo (ultra facile, attaque correcte, défense atroce). Hibiki est un perso de l'arnaque qui fait des cross-ups et reste facile et efficace, Kagura est un perso complètement nul et pas si facile à jouer. Hakumen c'est sans doute celui qui demande de mieux connaître le jeu, son exécution est assez simple mais son jeu est défensif, donc pas idéal pour débuter. 

Personnellement je te conseille Susanoo, c'est un perso simple avec une mauvaise défense qui te fera progresser sur deux points : ta défense basique sans utiliser d'outils forts (contrairement à Jin ou Nine), ta gestion des ressources qui est importante pour quasiment tous les persos, et ta gestion de l'espace sans te reposer sur le déplacement au sol, où il ne brille pas, et qui t'obligera soit à poker, soit à utiliser un air dash précautionneux.

----------


## Kamikaze

Screen de ton temps de jeu sur Uniel sur steam et poste ça, après on en reparle

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Bon et sinon la Coin on arrête?
> Je sais qu'on avait dit calendrier "à la cool" mais jouer un match tous les trois mois ça n'a pas grand sens non plus.


Perso je pense qu'au final un format ou on force tout le monde à jouer sur 1 jour ou 2 est mieux. Genre parfois je me tape une motive et je message toute ma liste sur steam mais personne n'est dispo à ce moment et parfois c'est à mon tour de pas être dispo. Ça coupe l'envie de jouer de courir après les joueurs. Je suis dispo le soir après 19h/19h30 ou le we sinon

----------


## RDeckard

bon j'ai un bleme sur Kof 13 les manettes je peux même pas naviguer dans le menu avec

----------


## Kamikaze

> bon j'ai un bleme sur Kof 13 les manettes je peux même pas naviguer dans le menu avec


Ferme le jeu, branche la manette et lance le jeu. Je crois que si tu branches la 360 après avoir lancé le jeu ça passe pas

----------


## RDeckard

> Ferme le jeu, branche la manette et lance le jeu. Je crois que si tu branches la 360 après avoir lancé le jeu ça passe pas


nan ça change rien elle est reconnus que comme joueur 2 lol

----------


## Kamikaze

C'est bizarre ça, essaye de changer de port usb p'têt. Normalement tu passes J2 que si y'a déjà une manette branchée.

J1 c'est le clavier du coup?

----------


## RDeckard

> C'est bizarre ça, essaye de changer de port usb p'têt. Normalement tu passes J2 que si y'a déjà une manette branchée.
> 
> J1 c'est le clavier du coup?


oui et un truc comme xinput mais pas de manette 360 elle reste bloque sur 2

----------


## yodaxy

> Haha j'avais pas vu, et toi qui attends au tournant, fourbe !


 ::trollface:: 

---

RDeckard : c'est bizarre, normalement la manette 360 c'est du Xinput justement. Donc la tienne devrait être reconnue en P1.

Regarde dans tes périphérique et essaye de désinstaller toutes tes manettes si tu en voies, puis redémarre ça devrait aller mieux après.

----------


## RDeckard

c'est pas problème de manette car sur street fighter 5 tous vas bien je peux même brancher et débrancher les manette en jeux.

----------


## ababa

> Pas mal le petit nouveau. On voit qu'il a déjà dosé un paquet avant.
> 
> Yogg, faut que tu lui montres ton Urien...


Ou sa Moule à Tarte Blonde qui t'arrache 80% de barre sur une ouverture  :Emo:   :Facepalm:

----------


## RDeckard

Ok j'ai trouver c'est les drivers de ma souris saloperie de Roccat Typhon qui posait problème tous marche nickel

----------


## Hige

> Screen de ton temps de jeu sur Uniel sur steam et poste ça, après on en reparle


More than you  :tired: 

Et j'ai Père Balrog qui est d'accord avec moi  :tired:

----------


## Kamikaze

> More than you 
> 
> Et j'ai Père Balrog qui est d'accord avec moi


Comment ça esquive la question. J'irai stalker ton profil steam ce soir, no problem  ::trollface::

----------


## RDeckard

Bon et Bien j'ai peut être plusieurs trains de retard mais alors Kof 13 c'est de la balle animation, musique, direction artistique,c'est le coup  de foudre je viens de retomber amoureux  ::wub::

----------


## Zerger

Cool, maintenant mate cette super vidéo pour apprendre les bases

----------


## Kamikaze

'Tain faudra qu'on se fasse du KOF XIII entre canard là, ce jeu est trop beau pour ne pas être joué

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Ces gros sprites bien gras et luxueux, un rêve de gosse

----------


## Ouro

C'est vrai, tellement magnifique  ::wub::

----------


## Kamikaze



----------


## von_yaourt

Quand je compare KOF XIII et KOF XIV, ça me fait la même chose que quand je compare SFIII à SFIV, mes yeux saignent.  :Cryb: 

Edit : oh merde, le thème de Ed est celui du trailer. Pire thème jamais entendu.  :Gerbe:

----------


## RDeckard

mais ils est plus que beaux ils est magnifique ce jeux j'imagine à ceux qui jouais à kof sur néo geo à l'époque ça devait être quelque chose

----------


## Zerger

C'est clair que le jeu est vraiment beau

  ::wub:: 

Tjr partant pour une session de KoF13 perso

----------


## yodaxy

Les sprites de KOF XIII sont basés sur des modèles 3D d'ailleurs, j'ai jamais compris pourquoi ils ont pas repris ces modèles tels quels pour KOF XIV.

----------


## RDeckard

y' a t' il un site de fan kof ? le backround m’intéresse heureusement que j'ai acheter street fighter 5 avant kof 13 sinon capcom n'aurait jamais vu la couleur de mon argent

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Merde c'est devenu le repère de KOF ici ! De toute façon après 2002 KOF n'est plus à mes yeux .

----------


## RDeckard

> Merde c'est devenu le repère de KOF ici ! De toute façon après 2002 KOF n'est plus à mes yeux .


c’est ça d'avoir plein de référence avant (moi après baldurs'gate 2 les Classiques RPG n'existes plus ou mon pas marqué) lol.
Et laisse moi découvrir la série vient pas avec des c'était mieux avant (je rigole)

----------


## Kamikaze

> Merde c'est devenu le repère de KOF ici ! De toute façon après 2002 KOF n'est plus à mes yeux .


C'est l'anarchie la plus totale sur le topic, Mr Thy a appelé la police et Mjoln prépare le jeu de mot du siècle

----------


## ababa

Y a For Honor, l'évolution du jeu de combat  ::trollface::

----------


## RDeckard

> C'est l'anarchie la plus totale sur le topic, Mr Thy a appelé la police et Mjoln prépare le jeu de mot du siècle


Désolé j'ai foutu le boxon j'ai toujours trop de question dans ma tête en plus on est plusieurs dedans et pas tous d'accord  ::P: 

http://gamopat.com/2017/04/dossier-t...ga-orochi.html

----------


## Mr Thy

Y a plus de respect...

----------


## Yoggsothoth

> Y a For Honor, l'évolution du jeu de combat


C'est franchement très bien For Honor ! si les serveurs UBI était pas à la rue j'y serais H24 ou presque dessus...Sans oublier les patchs qui rendent le jeu de moins en moins jouable, crash à gogo et j'en passe  ::|: 

Edit : *Faudrait vraiment dépoussiérer cette section à l'abandon la plus totale*

----------


## RDeckard

> C'est franchement très bien For Honor ! si les serveurs UBI était pas à la rue j'y serais H24 ou presque dessus...Sans oublier les patchs qui rendent le jeu de moins en moins jouable, crash à gogo et j'en passe 
> 
> Edit : *Faudrait vraiment dépoussiérer cette section à l'abandon la plus totale*


c'est pas faux il faudrait lancer un file de discussion "Versus fighting en général"

----------


## Norajh

Merci pour la bienvenue, surtout Mr Thy qui m'a bien (ac)cueilli avec son Bison
Yaourt, carrément ! J'avais oublié que tu dosais toi ! J’espère que t'as un main blocage frénésie ar7 ^^

----------


## Zerger

> C'est franchement très bien For Honor ! si les serveurs UBI était pas à la rue j'y serais H24 ou presque dessus...


Il manque une petite carotte je trouve, mais je confirme c'est un super jeu de baston

----------


## RDeckard

Il lui manque un truc Street Fighter 5 ?

parce que l'ont parlent de tous sauf de lui.

Comment c'était à l'arriver de Street fighter 4 ?

----------


## Kamikaze

Street V c'est la cata niveau finition du jeu. SF4 était monstrueux à sa sortie et après, c'était l'âge d'or, masse de monde online toute la journée, grosse scène.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Y'a quand même eu quelques nids de poule mais globalement ça a relancé les jeux de bagarre  ::o:

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

> Ferme le jeu, branche la manette et lance le jeu. Je crois que si tu branches la 360 après avoir lancé le jeu ça passe pas


C'est le cas pour mon Qanba Q4 RAF. Toujours le brancher AVANT de lancer le jeu.  :;):

----------


## RDeckard

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=ZIqLkWvLRo0

De toute façon c'est lui le meilleur jeux de baston

----------


## parpaingue

> Street V c'est la cata niveau finition du jeu. SF4 était monstrueux à sa sortie et après, c'était l'âge d'or, masse de monde online toute la journée, grosse scène.
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> Y'a quand même eu quelques nids de poule mais globalement ça a relancé les jeux de bagarre


Dommage que c'était pour un jeu de merde  ::P: 
Mais indéniablement ça a fait beaucoup de bien au genre, c'est clair.

----------


## ababa

C'est ce qui a manqué aussi, ce système de DLC, jeu en kit, pas fini qui font fuir le grand public
J'apprécie le gameplay, c'est easy to learn, hard to master.
je trouve que le feeling est très bon, j'avoue que je me suis aux jeux de combat parce que je regardais Ken Bogard beuglait dans son émission (suceurs de japs  ::trollface:: ), ça m'a donné envie
J'ai craqué un SF4 pour voir, , arf trop dur puis le 5 est sorti, enfin accessible avec un gameplay moins difficile que le 4 ::lol:: 
Après j'en connais des joueurs de SF4 qui crachent sur le 5 mais tout comme je pense les joueurs du 2 sur le 3, bah c'est un peu pareil dans n'importe quel jeu
Alors c'est dommage que le grand public qui ont un peu squatté le 4 fasse l'impasse du 5 parce qu'on entends des clichés propagés un peu partout sur le net ''SF5 c'est de la merde, c'est moins bien que le 4''
L'équilibre dans n'importe quel jeu c'est accessibilité du gameplay pour plaire au plus grand nombre et profondeur de gameplay pour contenter la scène pro
Un peu comme Overwatch qui s'est imposé en fps/coop, c'est simple, ton neveu peut s'amuser mais ça n'empêche pas le jeu d'être jouer à haut niveau
C'est pas un SC2 renfermé sur communauté de coréens aux doigts d'alien  :nawak: 
Enfaite Capcom a fait son taff sur l'essentiel pour moi et c'est pour ça que je continue à y jouer mais le côté dlc, money match, season pass, costume payants, ça me gonfle un peu

----------


## Mr Thy

Liens clickables. 900 boules (nan je la ferai pas)...
  


Par pièce.

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Dicta est mieux #Mjoln

Edit:



Sinon moi j'aime beaucoup ce style là :

----------


## RDeckard

Les mêmes avec Mai

----------


## Mr Thy

> Dicta est mieux #Mjoln


Au moins prend celle qui lévite alors  ::ninja::

----------


## Yoggsothoth

J'avoue  :^_^:

----------


## Wahou

> Liens clickables. 900 boules (nan je la ferai pas)...
> Par pièce.


Je suis rassuré. On revient enfin à l'essentiel.

Pour le tournoi si tous les participants sont du même avis que Kami (et moi) on laisse tomber et on verra à faire un truc sur une journée/soirée, probablement par équipe !

Sinon je suis bien branché par Kof mais je suivrai les canards, si tout le monde dose le XIII alors ça sera celui là.

Je me mets aussi tranquillement à BB sous la houlette bienveillante, mais sévère, de von faisselle. 
S'il y a des -super- débutants qui veulent doser hésitez pas à me faire signe. Je préviens j'en suis encore à faire les challenges et à chercher un main, mais je kiffe bien. C'est beau, lisible et gratifiant. J'apprends à air dasher...et à peu près toutes les mécas en fait, putain ya des boutons pour garder !  ::sad::

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Moi j'attends Tekken 7 pis c'est tout .

----------


## Ouro

+1000 Yogg

----------


## von_yaourt

> Je suis rassuré. On revient enfin à l'essentiel.
> 
> Pour le tournoi si tous les participants sont du même avis que Kami (et moi) on laisse tomber et on verra à faire un truc sur une journée/soirée, probablement par équipe !
> 
> Sinon je suis bien branché par Kof mais je suivrai les canards, si tout le monde dose le XIII alors ça sera celui là.
> 
> Je me mets aussi tranquillement à BB sous la houlette bienveillante, mais sévère, de von faisselle. 
> S'il y a des -super- débutants qui veulent doser hésitez pas à me faire signe. Je préviens j'en suis encore à faire les challenges et à chercher un main, mais je kiffe bien. C'est beau, lisible et gratifiant. J'apprends à air dasher...et à peu près toutes les mécas en fait, putain ya des boutons pour garder !


Y a des boutons pour augmenter le pushback et le blockstun en contrepartie. Mais seulement deux, en combinaison, on appelle ça la barrière. C'est un vrai putain de jeu où t'es pas passif comme une serpillière en défense, deal with it.  ::ninja::  

Si tu veux un grand débutant joue contre Kami. 

Je vous regarderai et je vous dirai ce que vous faites mal, frame par frame.  ::trollface::

----------


## yodaxy

C'est bon j'ai trouvé le "pstaickd" parfait pour ED :



 ::ninja::

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Ce truc  ::O:  ça a l'air de peser une tonne en plus .

----------


## Mr Thy

> Haha ouais la position des mains avec le pad posé sur une surface plane


Bonne chance pour tenir ton Frankenstipad en l'air  ::):

----------


## yodaxy

Ouais, je pense pas qu'on puisse le prendre à une main  ::P: 

Frankenstipad c'est super comme nom en fait !  ::ninja::

----------


## Mr Thy

Marque déposée.

----------


## ababa

Putain c'est exactement ce que je veux  ::lol:: , un d-pad et 6 bouttons, j'ai testé le pad PS4 acollé à mon clavier  :Emo:

----------


## RDeckard

ça part en sucette votre Topic SF5 y'en à même qui vont jusqu’à parler de tekken 7  ::P:

----------


## SquiZz

BB c'est blazblue c'est ça?

----------


## RDeckard

> BB c'est blazblue c'est ça?


oui

----------


## Mr Thy

> ça part en sucette votre Topic SF5 y'en à même qui vont jusqu’à parler de tekken 7


Bah, on verra dans un mois.

Quoique j'ai été refroidi par le débacle du lancement SFV. J'attendrai d'abord les retours avant d'acheter.

----------


## Ouro

Bronze To Diamond en un an avec Ryu .... au clavier. C'est beau putain  :Emo: 




On voit son match contre Wolfkrone ( lui Platinum contre Wolf Master Rank1 à 18:25  ::P:  )
https://www.reddit.com/r/StreetFight...ze_to_diamond/

----------


## Zerger

Plop, y'a le fils d'un canard starcraftien qui débute les jeux de baston (SF5 et GG Rev) et qui aimerait trouver facilement du monde pour jouer.
Donc, si vous vous sentez l'âme d'un coach, ou simplement pour trouver un partenaire de jeu, n'hésitez pas à l'ajouter en ami et lui proposer des games, ca lui fera plaisir  :;): 

http://steamcommunity.com/id/jlarchitecte

----------


## RDeckard

Allez ç'est parti tous les historiens du versus son demander ici lol


http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/11...et-beaut%C3%A9

----------


## Yoggsothoth



----------


## RDeckard

> https://media.giphy.com/media/UFpaYNYpLHX0s/giphy.gif


le meilleur il mériterai un perso jouable nexus6

Zerger merci pour la vidéo tuto de Kof j'avais oublier de dire merci c'est fait

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Héhé je savais qu'avec ta signature il te plairait  ::lol::

----------


## RDeckard

> Héhé je savais qu'avec ta signature il te plairait


C'est mon film préféré et contrairement aux puristes je préfère la version avec la voix off (rire)

----------


## Mjoln

Download dispo pour la béta sur PS4. Un peu plus de 8 go.

----------


## Kamikaze

C'est chiant de poster sur un topic différent à chaque fois en fait  ::ninja:: 

Bon je tente la réunification fédérale des topics de la bagarre et du sang (et de la flemme)

Le thème de Naoto est pas mal  ::o: 




Le gameplay de la sorcière est assez ouf, dommage pour le chara design générique au possible, faudrait des costumes. J'aurais bien vu un truc plus sympa genre Mary Poppins ou alors vieille sorcière à la Blanche Neige, ça aurait été bien plus stylé

----------


## Yoggsothoth

C'est surtout qu'il y a plus de monde ici  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Kamikaze

Bah c'est un peu exactement les mêmes personnes, c'est ça aussi

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Nan faut voir, faut faire un vote

----------


## Mjoln

Vous voulez qu'on foute notre super op à la poubelle vous rigolez ?  ::o:

----------


## von_yaourt

> C'est chiant de poster sur un topic différent à chaque fois en fait 
> 
> Bon je tente la réunification fédérale des topics de la bagarre et du sang (et de la flemme)
> 
> Le thème de Naoto est pas mal 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mais c'est le problème de Blazblue ça, hormis quelques exceptions comme Nine/Lambda, le character design féminin est franchement pas top.



M'enfin si on se réfère à la tier list, les développeurs ne sont pas si sexistes.  ::P:

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Non moi j'aime beaucoup ton Op ! Mais j'ai quand même fait* un Strawpoll* okazou ...

----------


## Mjoln

Bon après moi ça me dérange pas qu'on parle de tous les jeux de combats ici de temps en temps c'était déjà un peu le cas sur l'ancien topac de sf4. Mais faut que ça reste quand même le topic de SFV quoi...

----------


## Kamikaze

Jamais je n'oserai entacher ce magnifique OP mon cher Mjoln ne t'inquiète pas. C'est juste que je me sens con de switcher de topic à chaque fois pour parler à la même personne, surtout quand il atterri sur les pages d'après, c'est pénible à chercher (<- flemmard)

Nan nan mais blague et flood à part vaut mieux garder des topic séparés pour pas égarer les petits nouveaux et pas faire chier ceux que ça intéresse pas.

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Oui un topic Sf5, et il est déjà bien rempli, il y a pas un topic BB + GG aussi ?

----------


## Zerger

> Zerger merci pour la vidéo tuto de Kof j'avais oublier de dire merci c'est fait


Pas de souci, c'est quoi ton steam id que je t'ajoute en ami ?

----------


## RDeckard

> Pas de souci, c'est quoi ton steam id que je t'ajoute en ami ?


Michael avec un avatar de Mai kof



ps: j'ai fait un topic bourre pif en baston

----------


## ababa

> Michael avec un avatar de Mai kof
> 
> 
> 
> ps: j'ai fait un topic bourre pif en baston


Euh des Mikakeul sur steam t'en a des millions  ::ninja:: 
Steam est mal branlé pour ajouter des ID sur steam  :Facepalm:

----------


## Yoggsothoth

En même temps si 20000 personnes prennent le même pseudo/prénom aussi ...faites comme moi, un truc relou à lire  :Cigare:

----------


## Zerger

Surtout qu'il y a un "mickael" avec l'avatar de Joe dans le meme style, c'est trompeur  ::P:

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Bon en fait il n'y en a que 7360 me dit steam .

----------


## Hige

Je suis ok de partager le topic SF5 mais uniquement avec les jeux possédant une oujo-sama  :tired: 

Sinon cassez-vous  :tired:

----------


## Kamikaze

C'est le premier que j'ai trouvé en tapant Michael  ::o:  un avatar chibi de mai

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Je suis ok de partager le topic SF5 mais uniquement avec les jeux possédant une oujo-sama 
> 
> Sinon cassez-vous


Y'a Venom dans Guilty, ça compte  ::ninja::  ou Ky à la limite, il est blond en plus  ::ninja::

----------


## Zerger

Et Bedman, ma copine n'arrête pas de dire que c'est une fille.

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Pourtant il y a un indice dans son nom .

----------


## Kamikaze

> Pourtant il y a un indice dans son nom .


'Tain personne m'avait dit que Yogg était aussi balèze que ça en intelligence

----------


## Yoggsothoth

:B):  .

----------


## RDeckard

je vous ai compris enfin ajouté (steam)

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

> En même temps si 20000 personnes prennent le même pseudo/prénom aussi ...faites comme moi, un truc relou à lire


En même temps, un YogSototh y en a déjà un autre rien que sur ce forum.  ::ninja::  Alors qu'un Ashley TOUCRU, c'est unique.  :Cigare:

----------


## Kamikaze

Comme le collier de pâte que j'ai fait en maternelle, unique

----------


## RDeckard

> En même temps, un YogSototh y en a déjà un autre rien que sur ce forum.  Alors qu'un Ashley TOUCRU, c'est unique.



nan mais il faut 2 gg et ceux qui aime lovecraft savent ::P: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

collier de pate lovecraft ça part franchement en cacahuète

----------


## ababa

Personne ne peut rivaliser avec mon ID CFN  ::XD::

----------


## RDeckard

> Personne ne peut rivaliser avec mon ID CFN



je confirme pour le retrouver y'à du sport

----------


## Le Dahu

c'est un peux dommage pour la topagcoin vus le peux de matche qu'il reste a faire, surtout qu'il n'y a eu aucun soucis pour faire les matches de pool. Je suis d'accord avec mjoln c'est dommage de transformer le topic sf v en gros fourre tout.

----------


## Claiy

Je propose que pour tout post sur un autre jeu que SFV, on crache sur capcom gentiment pour être raccord avec le topic.
En plus ça devrait pas être trop difficile à appliquer.

Si vous cherchez un sac pou GG Rev (en plus je joue Potemkin  ::'(:  ) le pseudo steam c'est le même que sur le forum ( [CPC] Claiy ) et l'avatar c'est un sanglier qui bouffe une saucisse.

Je veux bien réinstaller SFV si on me prouve vidéo à l'appui que le bug avec la Hitbox d'Alex qui fait whiff son 6 hP après une chope arrière / Crossdown a été corrigé par capcom.
Vous voyez c'est facile.  :;):

----------


## Mr Thy

> Je propose que pour tout post sur un autre jeu que SFV, on crache sur capcom gentiment pour être raccord avec le topic.


Pas besoin de parler d'autre jeux pour faire ça.

Edit - voila, pour donner le ton : PUTAIN de jeu de merde à la noix. 45 minutes avant d'avoir un match classé, je gagne. Serveur ne comptabilise rien. Bandes d'abrutis incompétents chez Capcom je vous jure.

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Le truc qui est bien avec SF 5, c'est qu'ici tout le monde a craché au moins une fois dessus mais y jouent régulièrement aussi .
Il y en a même qui l'ont désinstallé plus d'une fois pour mieux le réinstaller  :Red:

----------


## Kamikaze

Ouais c'est pas tout noir ou tout gris, l'emballage est bien merdique comme il faut mais le gameplay ça passe. C'est juste le seul jeu ou y'a une playerbase en ligne en vrai

----------


## Claiy

> Le truc qui est bien avec SF 5, c'est qu'ici tout le monde a craché au moins une fois dessus mais y jouent régulièrement aussi .
> Il y en a même qui l'ont désinstallé plus d'une fois pour mieux le réinstaller


Euh ... perso je l'ai désinstallé l'an dernier courant Avril et je pensais sérieusement le relancer après que le bug mentionné plus haut soit corrigé.
Parce que bon un truc pareil peut pas rester éternellement dans le jeu, ils allaient forcément le fix tôt ou tard (Putain j'étais naif  :Facepalm: )
Je l'ai réinstallé en Novembre pour voir mais c'était toujours là, maintenant c'est devenu une affaire d'honneur.  ::(: 

PS : donc si quelqu'un peut avoir la gentillesse de vérifier en training mode ce serait sympa

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Si ce bug, que je ne connaissais pas, existe bien, t'empêche t il de prendre plaisir ou jouer ?

----------


## RDeckard

je suis tombé sur un bourrin non classé il s'appeler lag un truc dans le genre et la partie c'est passez en multifreeze j'ai tous arrêtez pour les combat en ligne lol

----------


## Mr Thy

It's not a bug, it's a feature.

----------


## Yoggsothoth

> It's not a bug, it's a feature.


Thy éclaire moi/nous sur ce bug D'alex, que je main en plus, plz .

Et ne post pas l'image d'une lampe, je te connais  :^_^:

----------


## RDeckard

Sinon sur Kof 13 je suis nul I.A me défonce pire que dans street fighter 5 mais qu'est ce que c'est beaux Kof et je joue avec Mai j'aime bien ces éventails  ::trollface::

----------


## Yoggsothoth

C'est qui Mia ?  :<_<:

----------


## RDeckard

> C'est qui Mia ?


la vache mince "Mai"

----------


## Claiy

> Thy éclaire moi/nous sur ce bug D'alex, que je main en plus, plz .
> 
> Et ne post pas l'image d'une lampe, je te connais


Ce truc avait été trouvé par un youtubeur random  ::rolleyes::  1 semaine ou 2 après la sortie d'Alex.







Edit : J'aurais pu me contenter de la 2 ème vidéo mais comme ça on voit bien les 2 situations.

----------


## Yoggsothoth

> Je veux bien réinstaller SFV si on me prouve vidéo à l'appui que le bug avec la Hitbox d'Alex qui fait whiff son 6 hP après une chope arrière / Crossdown a été corrigé par capcom.
> Vous voyez c'est facile.


Bon je veux voir ce que c'est ce truc, si j'ai bien compris le bug est qu'après avoir mis une choppe arrière son avant HP whiff en meaty ? ou c'est quand lui est choppé et voudrais avant Hp à la relevé( ce qui est bizarre mais je demande quand même ).

EDIT : Ok le temps que j'écrive, tu as mis une vidéo, c'est plus clair du coup .

----------


## Zerger

A côté de ca, Alex il contre des low kick avant son avant HP  ::ninja::

----------


## Vorshakaar

Youhou, c'est passé  :Vibre:

----------


## Kamikaze

:Clap: 

J'ai été impressionné par la Ibuki de Mjoln et Vorsh ce soir

----------


## SquiZz

Session sympa hier avec Seb Ryu hier soir, en plus avec le chat vocal qui rend le tout encore meilleure. 
La phrase de la soirée restera "bien mindé mais mal timé" vu notre maîtrise relative de personnages secondaires.

----------


## Wahou

Belle Vorsh !  :;): 

Pour la fusion des topacs je suis pas trop pour. Typiquement là ça m'a fait 4 pages plutôt décousues à lire. Si les autres topacs bastons sont désertés on peut en revanche les fusionner mais j'ai l'impression que celui-ci s'alimente plutôt bien. Evidemment ça n'interdit pas à un vieux grabataire égaré de tout poster ici parce que c'est trop compliqué pour lui...le risque c'est qu'il commence à confondre les jeux. Que du mal donc.

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

> Youhou, c'est passé


Ah oui, quand même. C'est TRÈS bien passé.  ::O: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> c'est un peux dommage pour la topagcoin vus le peux de matche qu'il reste a faire, surtout qu'il n'y a eu aucun soucis pour faire les matches de pool. Je suis d'accord avec mjoln c'est dommage de transformer le topic sf v en gros fourre tout.


Surtout vu le nombre de jeux de baston qui sortent. Déjà que pour un novice c'est difficile de vous lire sans un dictionnaire SFV/Français - Français/SFV…  ::P:

----------


## RDeckard

Hé les mecs, Dieux du fighting, ayatollah du stick, il faudrait voir à dormir la nuit.

C'est pas bon de se mettre sur le coin du museaux à point d'heures ::P:

----------


## Hem

> Youhou, c'est passé


Quelque chose me dit que la Juri a lâché le stick pour s'encastrer dans la deuxième bombe.  ::XD::  Elle a limite tout gâché en ne la gardant pas, imo ça aurait été bien plus classe.

----------


## Kamikaze

Nan je bourrais sûrement dragon EX à ce moment là  ::ninja::  mais c'est pas facile à garder ce setup d'Ibuki, ça touche crossup la bombe, ou devant si la Ibuki delay le dash, tu peux pas trop savoir

----------


## yodaxy

> Youhou, c'est passé


Joli !

----------


## Hem

> Nan je bourrais sûrement dragon EX à ce moment là  mais c'est pas facile à garder ce setup d'Ibuki, ça touche crossup la bombe, ou devant si la Ibuki delay le dash, tu peux pas trop savoir


Pour le coup sur la vidéo le dash semble arriver bien trop tard pour songer à inverser la garde, pour ça que je dis ça. (ouai je suis rabat-joie je sais)

----------


## Kamikaze

A priori ça a crossup parce que j'ai mis dragon dans le sens normal en espérant que ça autocorrect comme dans SF4, mais c'est une manip différente dans SFV

----------


## Hem

Mais y'a pas eu de counter.

----------


## Kamikaze

Si tu vas frame by frame tu peux savoir le sens, si le centre d'Ibuki est derrière moi à la frame ou la bombe a une hitbox c'est crossup

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Mais y'a pas eu de counter.


Pas forcément de counter: si je le mets dans le bon sens le buffer de special entre en jeu, et ça sort un dragon. Si je le mets pas dans le bon sens l'input est un normal, donc buffer très faible -> pas de coup qui sort

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Genre par exemple dans SF4 c'est pour ça que beaucoup de gens punissaient avec des spéciaux.

Genre un move à -3 théoriquement tu peux le punir avec un jab + combo, mais le timing est frame perfect dans SF4 car pas de buffer pour les normaux. En revanche si tu bourres dragon 3 frame tu vas punir facilement grace à la fenêtre de buffer.

----------


## Hem

Pour le coup si c'est cross-up je m'incline. C'est même pas de la devinette pile ou face, faut s'échapper de la matrice.
Même en regardant la ralenti 10 fois, pour moi t'aurais dû avoir raison avec un dp ex.

----------


## Kamikaze

Dans la plupart des jeux de combat le perso possède une box rectangulaire qui fait son contour total, et le barycentre est utilisé pour déterminer devant ou derrière

Avec le frame by frame pourri de youtube on dirait que ça touche à cette frame, donc selon comment le jeu calcul le centre d'un perso c'est devant ou derrière, c'est ambigu



- - - Mise à jour - - -

10000 heures sous paint

----------


## RDeckard

Dites comment vous arrivé à voir et comprendre tous ces trucs (ça me dépasse)  ::blink:: 
c'est là que je me dis quand ont jouent à un jeux au hasard SF5  ont joue pas aux même jeux.  ::cry::

----------


## Kamikaze

Une meilleure compréhension des mécanismes sous jacents fait pas forcément un meilleur joueur  ::o: 

Dédicace à tous les """analystes""" football obèses  ::ninja:: .

C'est un peu pareil pour les autistes ou autres synesthésiques, ils sont balaises pour un truc en particulier mais savent pas forcément pourquoi. C'est la différence entre une calculette et le mec qui l'a fabriquée, elle ira quand même plus vite que toi pour calculer 864684*46846

Savoir n'est pas pouvoir mais tu peux sans savoir, le mieux étant de pouvoir faire les deux  :tired:

----------


## Mjoln

> J'ai été impressionné par la Ibuki de Mjoln et Vorsh ce soir


Et mon ryu ? Tu parles pas de mon ryu ?!

Ouai, sinon chapeau Vorsh, ça claque. Et puis, elle a tellement de la gueule cette phase  ::): 
Moi, j'en chie pour la sortir parce que le kunai ex à la retombée, c'est un lp+hp. Ça m'arrache les doigts.

----------


## Kamikaze

Désolé Mjoln mais en toute franchise et sauf ton respect ton Ryu était mauvais  ::ninja::  (nullissime, vraiment, rarement vu un Ryu aussi pourri, je pense que je vais arrêter SFV après avoir vu ça), au même titre que ta Ibuki était super cool

 ::ninja::

----------


## RDeckard

> Et mon ryu ? Tu parles pas de mon ryu ?!
> 
> Ouai, sinon chapeau Vorsh, ça claque. Et puis, elle a tellement de la gueule cette phase 
> Moi, j'en chie pour la sortir parce que le kunai ex à la retombée, c'est un lp+hp. Ça m'arrache les doigts.


y'a plus de Ryu même Tokido joue avec Akuma ::P: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Désolé Mjoln mais en toute franchise et sauf ton respect ton Ryu était mauvais  (nullissime, vraiment, rarement vu un Ryu aussi pourri, je pense que je vais arrêter SFV après avoir vu ça), au même titre que ta Ibuki était super cool


la vache joue jamais contre moi car c'est le versus fighting que tu arrêtera dans sont ensemble.  ::P:

----------


## Seb Ryu 84

> Session sympa hier avec Seb Ryu hier soir, en plus avec le chat vocal qui rend le tout encore meilleure. 
> La phrase de la soirée restera "bien mindé mais mal timé" vu notre maîtrise relative de personnages secondaires.


Oui bien cool effectivement 😉
Avec plus d'un an sur necalli, je trouve toujours le perso aussi classe mais un peu limité côté variation de jeu. Du coup c'est cool de passer sur 3/4 persos secondaires (Alex, Ryu, zangief et guilinou)

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Sinon, ababa, c'est quoi ton pseudo sur steam (avec ton avatar, stp) parce-que des"ababa", il y en a pas qu'un...

----------


## Mr Thy

> Désolé Mjoln mais en toute franchise et sauf ton respect ton Ryu était mauvais  (nullissime, vraiment, rarement vu un Ryu aussi pourri, je pense que je vais arrêter SFV après avoir vu ça), au même titre que ta Ibuki était super cool


Tout est relatif. Tu dis ça parce que t'as pas encore vu le mien.

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

> Sinon, ababa, c'est quoi ton pseudo sur steam (avec ton avatar, stp) parce-que des"ababa", il y en a pas qu'un...


Surtout que son pseudo Steam n'a aucun rapport. T'as aucune chance de le trouver !  ::P:

----------


## Mjoln

> Désolé Mjoln mais en toute franchise et sauf ton respect ton Ryu était mauvais  (nullissime, vraiment, rarement vu un Ryu aussi pourri, je pense que je vais arrêter SFV après avoir vu ça), au même titre que ta Ibuki était super cool


La violence  ::cry:: 

Counter :

----------


## RDeckard

Heu sinon HS quelle Team pour un débutant sur Kof 13 (Fatal Fury ou Art of Fighting voir Woman Team)

en parlant ID Steam qui est Asthral

----------


## Mjoln

C'est Kami.
Et ababa, sur steam c'est XG.

----------


## Kamikaze

> La violence


Bon ça ira pour cette fois, mais t'apportes plus de l'eau au moulin qu'autre chose avec mon Necalli qui fait le babouin et connait pas les combos  :tired: 

Ta rillette manque de jeu, tu restais un peu statique au milieu de l'écran sans trop savoir quoi faire, si j'avais passé ma vie à faire un plan de jeu safe, avancer et faire de la gratte c'était win

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Heu sinon HS quelle Team pour un débutant sur Kof 13 (Fatal Fury ou Art of Fighting voir Woman Team)
> 
> en parlant ID Steam qui est Asthral


La réponse comme d'hab c'est de prendre des persos que tu kiffes, franchement, surtout KOF 13 qui est dur d'accès quelque soit le perso

Asthral c'est mon ID SFV ouais

----------


## RDeckard

> C'est Kami.
> Et ababa, sur steam c'est XG.


xg je savais je l'ai en ami, kami je savais pas, en même temps avec 1900 heures sur un certain jeux de fight, j'aurais du me douter ::P:

----------


## Mjoln

> Bon ça ira pour cette fois, mais t'apportes plus de l'eau au moulin qu'autre chose avec mon Necalli qui fait le babouin et connait pas les combos



Excuse de sac.

----------


## Kamikaze

Et sur KOF XIII t'es pas obligé de respecter les teams pré faites hein  ::o: , tu peux jouer art of fighting avec woman team ou n'importe

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Excuse de sac.


 :tired: 

Quand y'a 50-0 après 2 heures de jeu je laisse des opportunités à mes adversaires, mais je serai plus aussi magnanime avec tout ce non respect sur ce topic

----------


## RDeckard

Et sur KOF XIII t'es pas obligé de respecter les teams pré faites hein  ::o: , tu peux jouer art of fighting avec woman team ou n'importe

- - - Mise à jour - - -

oui ok mais c'était histoire de respecter un peu le principe qui à voler en éclat après kof 94  :Fouras:

----------


## Kamikaze

Bon trêve de plaisanterie, maintenant faut poser les vraies questions.

Avec l'arrivée de RDeckard qui est le doyen du topic?

Je mise un stick d'arcade Razer à 150 euros et une manette Xbox 360 cassée sur Vorsh. Le gagnant remporte le tout.

----------


## Mjoln

Sinon à propos de respect : est-ce que c'est-ce que tu respectes vraiment tes joueurs, Capcom, quand tu nous ponds des couleurs aussi dégueulasses ? 



Atroce  :Cryb:

----------


## RDeckard

> Bon trêve de plaisanterie, maintenant faut poser les vraies questions.
> 
> Avec l'arrivée de RDeckard qui est le doyen du topic?
> 
> Je mise un stick d'arcade Razer à 150 euros et une manette Xbox 360 cassée sur Vorsh. Le gagnant remporte le tout.


le doyen du topic attend attend j'ai que 46 ans en septembre il y'à des mec plus vieux que moi  ::'(:

----------


## Kamikaze

Je pense que Vorsh est un concurrent sérieux oui, nos analystes sont sur le coup.

----------


## RDeckard

le Razer c'est le même qui à cramer à la final de l'Evo  :haha: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Sinon à propos de respect, est-ce que c'est-ce que tu respectes vraiment tes joueurs Capcom, quand tu nous ponds de couleurs aussi dégueulasses ? 
> 
> https://game.capcom.com/cfn/sfv/asse...ed/def/013.png
> 
> Atroce


Mjoln j'ai envie de t'embrasser toi aussi tu fait des fois des phrases qui veulent rien dire ::P:

----------


## Hem

> Sinon à propos de respect, est-ce que c'est-ce que tu respectes vraiment tes joueurs Capcom, quand tu nous ponds de couleurs aussi dégueulasses ? 
> 
> https://game.capcom.com/cfn/sfv/asse...ed/def/013.png
> 
> Atroce


Les autres costumes sont pas trop mal je trouve.

Par contre sa move list c'est vraiment 4 coups : 3P, 2P, 2K, avant mp ; et une charge hp?

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

> le doyen du topic attend attend j'ai que 46 ans en septembre il y'à des mec plus vieux que moi


Pour une fois chuis pas le plus vieux !  ::lol::  …de peu…  ::unsure::

----------


## Kamikaze

> Pour une fois chuis pas le plus vieux !  …de peu…


La concurrence est rude sur ce topic  ::ninja::

----------


## ababa

> Oui bien cool effectivement 😉
> Avec plus d'un an sur necalli, je trouve toujours le perso aussi classe mais un peu limité côté variation de jeu. Du coup c'est cool de passer sur 3/4 persos secondaires (Alex, Ryu, zangief et guilinou)
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> Sinon, ababa, c'est quoi ton pseudo sur steam (avec ton avatar, stp) parce-que des"ababa", il y en a pas qu'un...


xg, je suis dans les contacts de Mr Thy, Yogg, RedKard, Ashley, Mjoln, ça sera nettement plus simple pour tout le monde
Bon va falloir que je mette ababa en pseudo sur steam  ::lol::  (encore un pseudo à la con  :Emo: )

----------


## RDeckard

si vous avez connus ça considérez vous tous comme des vieux ::P:

----------


## Mjoln

C'est mon anniv ce mois ci. Un indice sur votre écran : Je suis né à quelques jours de la sortie de la Guerre des Étoiles.  :Cigare:

----------


## RDeckard

> C'est mon anniv ce mois ci. Un indice sur votre écran : Je suis né à quelques jours de la sortie de la Guerre des Étoiles.


1977 mon père m'avait emmener voir le film.  ::wub::

----------


## Kamikaze

> C'est mon anniv ce mois ci. Un indice sur votre écran : Je suis né à quelques jours de la sortie de la Guerre des Étoiles.


Hahaha le sale jeune il fait pas le poids!

Joyeux anniversaire  :Emo:

----------


## Mr Thy

> https://static.giantbomb.com/uploads...ftherobots.jpg
> 
> si vous avez connus ça considérez vous tous comme des vieux


C'est quoi ce jeu de jeunes? Les vrais ils ont commencé avec ça.

----------


## Kamikaze

Hop hop hop Thy, on veut un chiffre là.

----------


## Mr Thy

Pierre Bachelet a fait une chanson en mon honneur.

----------


## Kamikaze

:tired:  Connerie (La) - 1975 - L'Altlantique - Pierre Bachelet

 ::ninja::

----------


## Mr Thy

Pas faux  ::ninja::

----------


## Kamikaze

'Tain mais j'ai fait toute la liste des chansons du mec et le seul truc en rapport avec l'âge c'est 20 ans, tu te moques de moi Thy ou quoi, on n'y croit pas une seconde

----------


## RDeckard

> C'est quoi ce jeu de jeunes? Les vrais ils ont commencé avec ça.
> 
> https://i.ytimg.com/vi/hCQnfJPU-0Q/hqdefault.jpg


ramène toi ici on en parlent

http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/11...2#post10856322

je pouvait pas y jouer j’accédais  pas au stick

----------


## ababa

> La violence 
> 
> Counter :


La classe ton Ryu Mjoln  ::wub::  (ce costume  :^_^: )
Le saut mp suivi du airborne tatsu  ::lol::

----------


## Kamikaze

C'est vrai qu'il déchire ce costume, à lui tout seul ça donne envie de jouer Ryu

----------


## RDeckard

Toi tu viens de remettre 5 balles dans le juke box tous aux abris ::P: 

je parlais à ababa

C'est Mr Thy le plus vieux il pouvait jouer à karaté

----------


## Mjoln

> C'est vrai qu'il déchire ce costume, à lui tout seul ça donne envie de jouer Ryu


Pourquoi crois-tu que je me sois mis à le jouer  ::ninja::

----------


## Mr Thy

> 'Tain mais j'ai fait toute la liste des chansons du mec et le seul truc en rapport avec l'âge c'est 20 ans, tu te moques de moi Thy ou quoi, on n'y croit pas une seconde


Lis toute la phrase où l'age est mentionné, et tu comprendras, jeune padawan.

----------


## Mjoln

> La classe ton Ryu Mjoln  (ce costume )
> Le saut mp suivi du airborne tatsu


Toi, t'es un vrai copain.  ::lol::

----------


## Supergounou

> Connerie (La) - 1975 - L'Altlantique - Pierre Bachelet


 ::XD::

----------


## Wahou

Tu connais pas tes classiques Kami. 1981 le Thy. La question surtout c'est : qui est le plus jeune ? Et ce mec là a t'il moins de trente ans...
En tout cas on a un critère pour faire les équipes si coin par équipe il y a : vieux vs jeunes. On pourrait aussi faire un France vs le reste du monde.  ::ninja::

----------


## von_yaourt

Je sais que je suis un tout petit peu plus vieux que Kami, l'honneur est sauf.

----------


## Kamikaze

1 an après la chute du mur ici

----------


## Supergounou

Perso je suis un classique de George Orwell.

----------


## von_yaourt

> Perso je suis un classique de George Orwell.


Une fille de pasteur ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Supergounou

> Une fille de pasteur ?

----------


## Mr Thy

Une ferme d'animaux alors.

----------


## RDeckard

> Perso je suis un classique de George Orwell.


1984

----------


## Kamikaze

> 1984

----------


## Wahou

C'est donc Kami le plus jeune, c'est pour ça qu'il nous pougne, il a pas d'arthrose.
Quant à moi chui arrivé du futur en Delorean !

P.s. Si un nouveau débarque, pas d'inquiétude, ce topic n'est pas un fishing de copains d'avant...

----------


## Kamikaze

Nan nan y'a ce sale jeune de Benano qui frolait l'an 2000, une honte. Mais là il cravache en prépa donc on le voit moins  ::ninja:: 

Y'a aussi des canards en sous-marin dont on ne sait pas assez, des sales jeunes planqués dans les buissons

----------


## RDeckard

Je suis l'année de la mort de Jim Morisson 
Tolkien et mort en 1973

    « Trois Anneaux pour les rois elfes sous le ciel,
Sept pour les seigneurs nains dans leurs demeures de pierre,
Neuf pour les hommes mortels destinés au trépas,
    Un pour le Seigneur des Ténèbres sur son sombre trône,
    Au pays de Mordor où s'étendent les ombres
Un Anneau pour les gouverner tous
    Un Anneau pour les trouver
    Un Anneau pour les amener tous,
    Et dans les ténèbres les lier
    Au pays de Mordor où s'étendent les ombres. »

1973 il avait décide l'année de sont décès

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Nan nan y'a ce sale jeune de Benano qui frolait l'an 2000, une honte. Mais là il cravache en prépa donc on le voit moins 
> 
> Y'a aussi des canards en sous-marin dont on ne sait pas assez, des sales jeunes planqués dans les buissons


et on joue avec des perso qui on recourt à la chirurgie esthétique implant mam...... pas une ride en 25 ans

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> C'est donc Kami le plus jeune, c'est pour ça qu'il nous pougne, il a pas d'arthrose.
> Quant à moi chui arrivé du futur en Delorean !
> 
> P.s. Si un nouveau débarque, pas d'inquiétude, ce topic n'est pas un fishing de copains d'avant...


avant ou après que Biff est rapporter l'almanach en 1985.

----------


## Ouro

1990 ici  :Cigare:

----------


## Kamikaze

La meilleure année  :Cigare:

----------


## Ouro

Les vrais savent  :Cigare:

----------


## Mr Thy

Les années 90, le début du déclin oui  ::ninja::

----------


## Minouche

> Les années 90, le début du déclin oui


...et du mauvais gout. Pour l'âge, un indice qui aide pas : J ai 2 enfants de 21 et 23 ans. Sinon ma vie a commencé avec la présidence de VGE.

----------


## Kamikaze

On a un sérieux challenger avec Minouche! On attend impatiemment les chiffres pour Vorsh avant les phases finales du tournoi

----------


## RDeckard

> ...et du mauvais gout. Pour l'âge, un indice qui aide pas : J ai 2 enfants de 21 et 23 ans. Sinon ma vie a commencé avec la présidence de VGE.


1974

----------


## Kamikaze

Est-ce-qu'un combattant passera sous la barre des années 70, suspens

----------


## RDeckard

> Est-ce-qu'un combattant passera sous la barre des années 70, suspens



il faudrait allez demander chez les dinosaures du Topic shmup il y'a que la et (chez wargame cases hexagonales, figurines en plombs et compagnies)

----------


## Mr Thy

Bah perso, on m'a mis devant mon premier ordi (un Commodore VIC20) à l'age de 3 ans. Deux trois ans après, grâce à mon oncle, je programmais déjà en Pascal.

Le pire? J'ai tout oublié.

----------


## RDeckard

> Bah perso, on m'a mis devant mon premier ordi (un Commodore VIC20) à l'age de 3 ans. Deux trois ans après, grâce à mon oncle, je programmais déjà en Pascal.
> 
> Le pire? J'ai tout oublié.




on à retouver l'image qui est Mr Thy



en faite il est ici 



et on connait le résultat de ces bétises

----------


## Mr Thy

Serait plus réaliste.

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Moi je suis né la meilleur année du Cinéma  :Cigare:

----------


## RDeckard

> Moi je suis né la meilleur année du Cinéma


1982

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Non 1979 ,Alien, Mad Max et Apocalyspe now, pour ne citer qu'eux .
En fait il part en sucette le topic !

----------


## Mr Thy



----------


## Yoggsothoth

1847  ::o:

----------


## RDeckard

> Non 1979 ,Alien, Mad Max et Apocalyspe now, pour ne citer qu'eux .
> En fait il part en sucette le topic !






et celui là

----------


## Mr Thy

Bon, 1080ti tout fraiche.

Je sens que les SFV va toujours tourner à 60 fps, mais ce seront des 60 fps de compet! cette fois-ci.

(bon l'écran 1440p aidera aussi, l'ancien se faisait vieux. 2004 je crois. input lag d'une semaine).

----------


## Hige

> En fait il part en sucette le topic !


This

On peut pas parler d'Infiltration qui se met à... Karin ?  ::o:

----------


## RDeckard

> This
> 
> On peut pas parler d'Infiltration qui se met à... Karin ?


la tournure de la phrase c'est voulu ou c'est moi qui est l'esprit mal.....

----------


## Mr Thy

C'est toi.
Hige ne n'oserait jamais faire des propos à double entendre.

Jamais  ::ninja::

----------


## RDeckard

> C'est toi.
> Hige ne n'oserait jamais faire des propos à double entendre.
> 
> Jamais


c'est pas entrée à la place d'entendre  ::rolleyes::

----------


## ababa

Horrible de jouer contre Karin, tu sais plus ou mettre ta garde  :Emo: 
Surtout j'ai un pote qui joue une Karine yolo, le mec t'agresse à l'infini  ::XD:: 
Bon c'est pas pire que Bison, le perso qui décourage les novices  :Facepalm:

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Ah oui ton pote  :Facepalm:

----------


## Hige

> C'est toi.
> Hige ne n'oserait jamais faire des propos à double entendre.
> 
> Jamais


Yamé !

Enfin pas sur ce topic  ::ninja::

----------


## Mr Thy

> Horrible de jouer contre Karin, tu sais plus ou mettre ta garde 
> Surtout j'ai un pote qui joue une Karine yolo, le mec t'agresse à l'infini 
> Bon c'est pas pire que Bison, le perso qui décourage les novices


Non non, c'est pour forger l'esprit. Pour qu'ils ne soient pas traumatisés une fois qu'ils rencontrent le Dahu.

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

> ramène toi ici on en parlent
> 
> http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/11...2#post10856322
> 
> je pouvait pas y jouer j’accédais  pas au stick


T'étais trop petit ?  ::P: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> 1 an après la chute du mur ici


 :haha:  Gamin !  :Emo: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Je suis l'année de la mort de Jim Morisson…


Pas de doute, t'es BEAUCOUP plus vieux que moi. Je suis né l'année d'un choc pétrolier.  ::trollface:: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> ...et du mauvais gout. Pour l'âge, un indice qui aide pas : J ai 2 enfants de 21 et 23 ans. Sinon ma vie a commencé avec la présidence de VGE.


P'tain, tu les as eus tôt !  ::o: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Non 1979 ,Alien, Mad Max et Apocalyspe now, pour ne citer qu'eux .
> En fait il part en sucette le topic !


Toi aussi, le choc pétrolier… mais est-ce le même ?  ::trollface:: 2

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> c'est pas entrée à la place d'entendre


Rhôôô !  ::o:  :Facepalm:

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Toi c'est surement celui de 73 !

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

> Toi c'est surement celui de 73 !


Gagné !  ::P:

----------


## Yoggsothoth

A vos Mic !




> Yeah, yeah, yeah
> Chemical catalyst, rattling of a hazardous
> Subdued by all my memories but never been a pacifist
> So put up put up the fists it's hard to resist
> But I just might lose control so shoot and I never do miss
> I gotta take a risk if I wanna have it all
> So let go of the poison and the venom
> I'm sinning I'm sinning the voices all spinning with the visions all written
> Got the pictures of my prophecy, develop my philosophy
> ...

----------


## Mr Thy

Y a un petit air de Last soul de SOR je trouve.


Mais je préfère les trucs que Zac Zinger fait pour SFV (entre autre le theme de Noël NY et Gief).

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Oui c'est vrai, moi j'aime bien celui ci :

----------


## Ouro

> Y a un petit air de Last soul de SOR je trouve.
> 
> 
> Mais je préfère les trucs que Zac Zinger fait pour SFV (entre autre le theme de Noël NY et Gief).


 ::wub::   ::wub::   ::wub::   ::wub::

----------


## Mr Thy

Check les trucs que BGM1401 et GeckoYamori ont fait pour le remake de SoR. Ils ont réussi a tenir le feeling de l'original (en prenant des trucs des morceaux dont Yuro Koshiro c'est inspiré bien sûr). Si t'as jamais écouté, je crois que t'aimeras bien.

----------


## Ouro

> Check les trucs que BGM1401 et GeckoYamori ont fait pour le remake de SoR. Ils ont réussi a tenir le feeling de l'original (en prenant des trucs des morceaux dont Yuro Koshiro c'est inspiré bien sûr). Si t'as jamais écouté, je crois que t'aimeras bien.


Ha ça je prends ! Merci bien  ::wub::  

Sinon mon autre OST, et jeu du coeur, c'est Splatterhouse 2 ( désolé pour le HS  ::ninja::  )

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Bon puisque le HS est de mise, Absolver un futur jeu de combats qui change la donne :

----------


## Rom1

Punaise, je vous laisse 2 semaines et vous me foutez le dawa dans le topic...

----------


## Mr Thy

Donc c'est ta faute. Je retiens.

----------


## RDeckard

je ne suis pas un numéro......

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Là je vois pas le rapport ? Help !

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

> Bon puisque le HS est de mise, Absolver un futur jeu de combats qui change la donne :


J'ai regardé un peu la discussion dédiée. C'est vrai que ça a l'air bien sympa. Et graphiquement, ça m'inspire davantage que For Honor. J'ai cru comprendre qu'il y avait une scénarisation un poil plus étoffée…  ::):  Comment, je suis HS ?  ::O:

----------


## RDeckard

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Là je vois pas le rapport ? Help !



nexus 6  dates de mise en services longévité nos dates de naissances

----------


## Yoggsothoth

> J'ai regardé un peu la discussion dédiée. C'est vrai que ça a l'air bien sympa. Et graphiquement, ça m'inspire davantage que For Honor. J'ai cru comprendre qu'il y avait une scénarisation un poil plus étoffée…  Comment, je suis HS ?


Moi je demande juste que les serveurs tiennent la route  :Prey:  ...




> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> nexus 6  dates de mise en services longévité nos dates de naissances

----------


## RDeckard

> Moi je demande juste que les serveurs tiennent la route  ...
> 
> 
> 
> http://68.media.tumblr.com/d72050807...73hwo1_500.gif




Rien la matrice à un bug

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

> Moi je demande juste que les serveurs tiennent la route


Ça devient de plus en plus rare, ça, mon bon monsieur. Surtout chez les studios Japonais, semble-t-il.  ::):

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Oui mais là c'est un studio Français !

----------


## Zerger

> J'ai regardé un peu la discussion dédiée. C'est vrai que ça a l'air bien sympa. Et graphiquement, ça m'inspire davantage que For Honor. J'ai cru comprendre qu'il y avait une scénarisation un poil plus étoffée…  Comment, je suis HS ?


Le truc chouette dans For Honor, c'est la lourdeur des personnages (un peu comme dans les Dark Souls)
Ton perso va pas spammer des attaques en boucle avec son arme à deux mains ni même faire des dash sur 3 mètres. C'est très réaliste de ce côté-là, on a vraiment l'impression de participer à une joute médiéval  ::wub::  Le feeling des combats est vraiment excellent !

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

> Oui mais là c'est un studio Français !
> 
> https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com...e4ffee1ad3.jpg


Ah ben, s'il y a Superdupont, alors on est sauvés !  ::lol::  Ça me fait penser, d'ailleurs, que je trouverais ça super marrant un jeu avec que des mecs dans ce genre.  ::P:  Gotlib, reviens, j'ai un job pour toi !  ::o:

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Un Cross Over Gotlib/Maester ! Super Dupont VS Sœur Marie Thérèse des Batignolles  :Bave: 



Je plains les jeunot du topics qui doivent être largué .

----------


## Mjoln

> A vos Mic !


Moi je l'aime bien ce thème, ça me fait penser à l'ost de samouraï champloo. Mais on est sur que ce sera le thème du perso ingame ? Avec autant de paroles c'est chelou.

----------


## von_yaourt

> Y a un petit air de Last soul de SOR je trouve.
> 
> 
> Mais je préfère les trucs que Zac Zinger fait pour SFV (entre autre le theme de Noël NY et Gief).


Prière de ne pas comparer cette daubasse qu'est le thème d'Ed avec les œuvres de maître Yuzo Koshiro.  :tired:

----------


## RDeckard

je suis là

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Un Cross Over Gotlib/Maester ! Super Dupont VS Sœur Marie Thérèse des Batignolles 
> 
> http://www.quaidesbulles.com/IMG/Use...aester%201.jpg
> 
> Je plains les jeunot du topics qui doivent être largué .



Non nous sommes des hommes de gouts

----------


## Mr Thy

> Prière de ne pas comparer cette daubasse qu'est le thème d'Ed avec les œuvres de maître Yuzo Koshiro.


Autant je trouve tout ce que Yuzo Koshiro a fait très bien (et spécialement SoR), on ne peut pas dire qu'il était toujours d'une originalité sans pareil (et spécialement SoR).

Un exemple


Hmm...


Et y'en a plein ainsi (des trucs carrément recopiés de Black Box, Technotronic, Soul II Soul, Public Enemy, etc..). Bon, OK, si on doit s'inspirer, autant s'inspirer de références dans le genre, et ouais, hiphop basé sur le sampling et patati et patata, mais quand même.

Et pour le fun, le remix de BGM1401, qui ne s'est pas gêné pour faire le lien, le salow.

----------


## RDeckard

moi j'aime ça

----------


## Zerger

Carmen Cru \o/

Bon vu que ca part en couille, on va relever le niveau:

----------


## Ouro

Le jeu de la vie.

----------


## RDeckard

mais voilà mon préféré

----------


## Mr Thy

Si vous écoutez très bien, vous reconnaitrez quelque chose.



Mais faut écouter TRES bien  ::ninja::

----------


## RDeckard

> Si vous écoutez très bien, vous reconnaitrez quelque chose.
> 
> 
> 
> Mais faut écouter TRES bien


24 minutes le morceaux :Boom: 

megaman dans le thème

----------


## Rom1

Bonjour, je cherche le topic SF5 svp.

----------


## Mr Thy



----------


## RDeckard

> Bonjour, je cherche le topic SF5 svp.



c'est ici mon bon monsieur

----------


## Mr Thy

Tedjeu, avec le nouvel écran, c'est un autre jeu. Je foire tous mes combos tellement l'affichage est différent.

Retour en training.

----------


## Hige

> Bonjour, je cherche le topic SF5 svp.


Ft5 pour savoir qui modobell ?

----------


## parpaingue

> Le truc chouette dans For Honor, c'est la lourdeur des personnages (un peu comme dans les Dark Souls)


Faut jouer aux Samurai Spirits alors, l'idée date de 1993. Mais honnêtement je ne serais pas surpris que la référence ait échappé aux gens ayant fait ou jouant à For Honor.

----------


## Mr Thy

Maintenance...

----------


## Seb Ryu 84

> Et ababa, sur steam c'est XG.


OK merci

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> La violence 
> 
> Counter :


 ::O:  Le mythe est tombé...

----------


## RDeckard

Dites je voudrais pas faire mon chieur mais on pourrait parler de sf5

Sinon gailuron dans la team goetlib

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Toujours pas de Bêta sur Pc ? Sinon j'ai un titre pour Mjoln : *SFV: Beta Ed-ition*

----------


## von_yaourt

Du 11 au 14 mai, la beta, et sur PC aussi. Donc demain on teste Ed tous ensemble.  ::P:

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Oui je parlais du Preload en fait, comme sur Ps4 hier soir .
Ceci dit vu ma connexion j'aurai pas de souci  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Mr Thy

> Toujours pas de Bêta sur Pc ? Sinon j'ai un titre pour Mjoln : *SFV: Beta Ed-ition*


SFV: mais ou Ed-onc passé la discussion sur le jeu?

----------


## Yoggsothoth

là c'est bon, RDeckard doit manger sa soupe et va pas tarder à aller au lit  ::ninja::

----------


## RDeckard

hé non

----------


## Yoggsothoth

::|: 

Sinon c'est sympa les HS mais là c'est un poil trop jeune homme .
Si ça te plait pas FT 5

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

> Un Cross Over Gotlib/Maester ! Super Dupont VS Sœur Marie Thérèse des Batignolles 
> 
> http://www.quaidesbulles.com/IMG/Use...aester%201.jpg
> 
> Je plains les jeunot du topics qui doivent être largué .


Excellent! Qui le développe ?  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Mr Thy

Maintenance je vous dit.

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Je savais que t'allais dire ça !

----------


## RDeckard

ok j’arrête je parlerais de sf5 ::P:

----------


## Vorshakaar

> On a un sérieux challenger avec Minouche! On attend impatiemment les chiffres pour Vorsh avant les phases finales du tournoi


1 mars 1977 ( même jour et mois que Chun Li ).


J'imagine que la possibilité de tester Ed gratos est réservé à la bêta ? Et le stage classique en Thaïlande est corrigé ?

----------


## Mr Thy

Bah j'ai aucune idée pourquoi les serveurs sont down.

Selon Capcouille la zik du stage de Bison allait être corrigé (mettre un thème déjà existant à la place) avec le patch correctif qui a été fait le jour après la release. Mais tout ce que je vois, c'est que le stage de Thaïlande n'est pas dispo pour ceux qui ne l'ont pas acheté. La musique corrigé, ils avaient dit que c'était pour le patch 2.1.

Ed, Beta seulement, la vraie release doit encore être annoncée. Je suppose qu'ils attendent de voir les retours sur le perso pendant la beta.

----------


## Kamikaze

Ce 10 Mai 2017, je sacre donc officiellement RDeckard doyen du topic, garant du schnaps et des excuses de sac, prince du saut arrière gros pied balayette.

----------


## Hige

Kami, on a dit stop les HS  :tired: 

Modobell  :tired:

----------


## Kamikaze

Le premier modo qui s'approche de ce saint sanctuaire c'est shoryu HP en début de round, même pas à portée de toucher

----------


## RDeckard

gros pied balayette c'est ababa qui à cafté c'est pas HS c'est un mouvement sur Sf5

Qui est le doyen des perso de sf5 je le prend comme avatar  peu importe le perso c'est toujours pas HS voilà

si vous me chercher je suis sur Bourre Pif le topic ou on peut parler de tous en rapport avec la baston...

----------


## yodaxy

Parti même pas une journée, 5 pages de plus dans le topic je me dit : "ça y est ils ont enfin annoncé le mode arcade" eh ben même pas !  ::(: 

Sinon 79 FTW  :Cigare:

----------


## Mr Thy

> gros pied balayette c'est ababa qui à cafté c'est pas HS c'est un mouvement sur Sf5
> 
> Qui est le doyen des perso de sf5 je le prend comme avatar  peu importe le perso c'est toujours pas HS voilà
> 
> si vous me chercher je suis sur Bourre Pif le topic ou on peut parler de tous en rapport avec la baston...


A mon avis Necalli, vu qu'il représente un légendaire esprit Aztec.

Sinon c'est ou bien Dhalsim ('52) ou Akuma (age inconnu).

----------


## Kamikaze

> Le mythe est tombé...


Bon on va rétablir un semblant de vérité quand même, je peux pas laisser mon nom se faire trainer dans la boue comme ça

Début de la session, je joue à peu près correct pour jauger les 2 zigotos.

Résultat: 20 - 0






Du coup je mets un coup de frein pour qu'ils puissent jouer entre eux: gentleman un jour, gentleman toujours.

Score final 42 - 8

Avec un soupçon de perfect quand je sens que ça s'enhardit 

Mjoln - Kami ça ressemble plus à ça d'habitude, et je précise que c'est pas du manque de respect les phases qu'ont l'air un peu troll c'est juste pour montrer et faire piger une phase à l'adversaire. Un bon moyen de progresser c'est de manger 20 fois la même phase un peu difficile pour trouver quoi faire. Du coup quand je disais à Mjoln que son Ryu manque de plan de jeu ça se voit bien là, il suffit de rien faire et le Ryu ne fait rien non plus, c'est classique. Du coup Mjoln a justement placé quelque dashs, bonne réponse.

----------


## RDeckard

> A mon avis Necalli, vu qu'il représente un légendaire esprit Aztec.
> 
> Sinon c'est ou bien Dhalsim ('52) ou Akuma (age inconnu).


Necalli je peux pas comme avatar ça va faire jean Kevin en mode super Saiyen God qui prend le perso Badass et qui connaît rien au jeux ::P: 

(Toutes ressemblance avec une personne existante.......)

----------


## Mr Thy

Direct les excuses de sac, je vois  ::ninja::

----------


## Supergounou

> Necalli je peux pas comme avatar ça va faire jean Kevin en mode super Saiyen God qui prend le perso Badass et qui connaît rien au jeux
> 
> (Toutes ressemblance avec une personne existante.......)


Quoi, il est très bien mon Garfield  :tired:

----------


## Ethyls

Comme ce thread est foutu, je continue en postant une info peu intéressante : j'suis passé Ultra Silver. Allez, encore un peu et j'teste les rankings de 3HitCombo.

----------


## RDeckard

> Comme ce thread est foutu, je continue en postant une info peu intéressante : j'suis passé Ultra Silver. Allez, encore un peu et j'teste les rankings de 3HitCombo.


Bravo à toi au rythme ou ça va c'est le niveau que j'atteindrais quand Sf6 Sortira

----------


## Kamikaze

Je rappelle que le topic est formellement interdit aux rangs inférieurs à Gold, à la limite on peut créer un topic annexe pour les autres, mais si on pouvait éviter de polluer le topic avec du non gold, merci




Spoiler Alert! 


p.s.: Bien joué! Tu joues qui?

----------


## Ethyls

> Bravo à toi au rythme ou ça va c'est le niveau que j'atteindrais quand Sf6 Sortira


En fait ça vient par accoups la compétence au VS Fighting. J'ai l'impression de bosser le jeu comme je bosse des nouveaux morceaux avec mon groupe, la première répétition n'est pas top, la deuxième est correcte mais je dois réfléchir aux choses un minimum, et à la troisième fois j'me pose plus de question et je fais ce qu'il faut faire et je m'amuse.

Edit :
Kami> Je joue Mika. Comme j'ai expliqué à ma copine, le choix du personnage était bien simple : boobs et fesses.

----------


## RDeckard

Bon allez je vais jouez à SF5 et pour le coup je vais jouez Dhalsim

----------


## Mjoln

Ouai mais mon ryu il a même pas deux semaines aussi. Faut être un peu indulgent.
Pour bison ouai, c'est pas trop pardonable j'ai joué comme un sac. C'était nettement plus convaincant avec Ibuki.

----------


## Kamikaze

Nan mais je déconnais pour le Ryu pourri hein. T'façon c'est justement clairement le plus dur avec Ryu le neutral, le perso est tellement propre et carré que y'a rien de gratuit avec pour créer du jeu, t'as pas un truc safe à spammer, ou un saut ambigu, faut y aller avec les bases. Des hado en poke, millimétrés pour pas manger un saut, du dash avant bien pensé et footsies en tout genre

- - - Mise à jour - - -

J'espère qu'il sera légèrement buff dans la nouvelle version d'ailleurs, j'avais vu une changelist trainer quelque part, des trucs de la beta, y'a un lien?

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Ah je l'ai retrouvé: http://www.capcom-unity.com/combofie...balance-update




> Ryu
> 
>     Standing LK
>         Expanded the forward hitbox
>     Standing MP (Normal/V-Trigger)
>         Expanded the forward hitbox
>     M Shoryuken
>         Added a hurtbox for frames 3-6F
>         Added invincibility for airborne attacks for frames 1 to 6F
> ...

----------


## ababa

> il suffit de rien faire et le Ryu ne fait rien non plus, c'est classique.


C'est trop ça  :Emo: 

Pourquoi Capcom ne sort pas un Evil Ryu?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w6i-fC8iWkM

C'est une des vidéos qui m'a donné envie de jouer à Streute  ::love:: 

Ils veulent (tous) Rayou  ::lol:: 

(blague de haut niveau  ::ninja:: )

----------


## Wahou

> Bon allez je vais jouez à SF5 et pour le coup je vais jouez Dhalsim


Je compatis.

----------


## RDeckard

> Je compatis.


Le perso ne me correspond pas il est sympa fun mais j'accroche pas

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

> Comme ce thread est foutu, je continue en postant une info peu intéressante : j'suis passé Ultra Silver. Allez, encore un peu et j'teste les rankings de 3HitCombo.


Ça commence à être du sérieux, là. Félicitations.  :;):  Bon, 'faut que je me colle une grosse hélice pour atteindre au moins Bronze.  ::P: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Je rappelle que le topic est formellement interdit aux rangs inférieurs à Gold, à la limite on peut créer un topic annexe pour les autres, mais si on pouvait éviter de polluer le topic avec du non gold, merci
> 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> p.s.: Bien joué! Tu joues qui?


Ah, m…de. Je m'en vais, alors.  :Emo:  Mais je reviendrai vous mettre la branlée sur SFX !  ::o: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Kami> Je joue Mika. Comme j'ai expliqué à ma copine, le choix du personnage était bien simple : boobs et fesses.


Hey, j'ai une chance de progresser, alors !  ::o:  J'ai utilisé les mêmes critères de choix pour Laura !  ::P:

----------


## SquiZz

La classe en plus !

----------


## RDeckard

Costumes Pack Saison 1  30 euro ça va chez Capcom ils prennent pas les gens pour des ........

----------


## Ouro

Capcom et les costumes, toute une tradition.  ::):

----------


## RDeckard

la preuve est faite si je dit pas de hs sur ce topic il est mort  ::wub:: 

on va tuer le topic SF5 si on parle que  de SF5

----------


## RDeckard

> Capcom et les costumes, toute une tradition.



Capcom n'avait pas dit que tous le contenue du jeux était déblocable en jouant (certain costumes sont accessible que par l'achat) je suis dessus pour pas dire autre chose.

----------


## Mjoln

J'ai lancé la beta pour voir, y a que les persos de base, pas de training évidemment. Et pas de serveurs. Ça commence à quelle heure en vrai ?

----------


## Kamikaze

2 heures du mat' heure FR d'après le blog. 6PM PDT

----------


## ababa

> Ken a beau avoir la nationalité américaine, ses deux parents sont japonais (il s'est fait naturaliser). Sa grand-mère maternelle était bien américaine, elle. Ken a les cheveux noirs, mais il se les teint en blond depuis son plus jeune âge.


Le mythe de Ken le surfeur américain est mort  :Emo: 
Ken est trois quart japonais  ::mellow:: 




> Ken est marié à Eliza, cette dernière étant la sœur cadette de Julia, épouse de Guile. Ken et Guile sont donc beaux-frères !


Ken et Guile, bromance  ::lol:: 




> Pour se coiffer, Guile utilise un spray ultra-puissant fabriqué par l’armée américaine, introuvable dans le commerce.


 :^_^:

----------


## Zerger

Îls ont expliqué pourquoi Ken avait de gros sourcils ?
Et si Chun-Li avait des grosses cuisses à cause de son entrainement intensif pour les Championnats du Monde de Twerk catégorie libre de 2020?

----------


## RDeckard

Et mince je pense que je préfère Kof à Street Fighter. 
Un truc bête quand tu fait une roulade même dans la vrai vie tu utilise les mains et les pieds et la LP+LK c'est retranscris 

Ok je découvre la série.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Il y'à des jeux avec lesquel on a envie de s'amuser, et d'autres ou on veux allez au delà, plus loin explorer sont gameplay Kof 13 rentre dans cette catégories pour moi c'est presque dommage que je le découvre sur le tard.  ::P:

----------


## ababa

Bah Street 5 est presque le jeu de combat le plus accessible alors que Kof me parait vraiment plus compliqué à jouer (je crois que la scène compétitif est squatté par des coréens, c'est jamais bon un jeu ou la scène compétitive est accaparée par des aliens coréens  :Emo: ) 
C'est juste qu'au tout début, il faut rouler sa bosse en training, c'est chiant mais c'est un passage indispensable, d'ailleurs je vais pas assez souvent en training
C'est un peu la salle du temps de DBZ  ::ninja:: 
(tu as un tuto du mode training en première page fait par Mr Thy, c'est super, tu peux bosse tous les aspects du jeu comme les sauts)  ::P:

----------


## Mjoln

Pour Kyou qui bosse Nash en sous-marin :

----------


## Mr Thy

> Capcom n'avait pas dit que tous le contenue du jeux était déblocable en jouant (certain costumes sont accessible que par l'achat) je suis dessus pour pas dire autre chose.


Le contenu relatif au gameplay (donc persos). Les costards et les stages ne changent pas le gameplay, ou il faudrait vraiment qu'ils poussent le bouchon trop loin en faisant un stage qui cache des élements comme la canette/bwanane de Birdie... ou qui rende certains joueurs déconcentrés par trop de mouvement dans le background.
Mais Capcom ne ferait jamais ça.


/ce message contient une légère dose de sarcasme.

----------


## Hige

> Pour Kyou qui bosse Nash en sous-marin :


C'est là que tu vois que Nash a pris cher, tellement de ressources claquées pour un peu plus de moitié de barre  ::O:

----------


## RDeckard

> Le contenu relatif au gameplay (donc persos). Les costards et les stages ne changent pas le gameplay, ou il faudrait vraiment qu'ils poussent le bouchon trop loin en faisant un stage qui cache des élements comme la canette/bwanane de Birdie... ou qui rende certains joueurs déconcentrés par trop de mouvement dans le background.
> Mais Capcom ne ferait jamais ça.
> 
> 
> /ce message contient une légère dose de sarcasme.



ok

----------


## Mjoln

> C'est là que tu vois que Nash a pris cher, tellement de ressources claquées pour un peu plus de moitié de barre


Ouai, c'est pas faux.

Courage Kyou !

----------


## yodaxy

> Pour se coiffer, Guile utilise un spray ultra-puissant fabriqué par l’armée américaine, introuvable dans le commerce.


Il me semblait avoir lu à l'époque de Street II que Guile s'attachait les jambes aux ailes des avions de chasse en vol afin d'avoir cette coupe de cheveux  ::ninja::

----------


## Hem

La fdj a repris : https://www.twitch.tv/jvtv

Le premier match a fait que confirmer ce que je pensais, je pige pas ce que Valmaster fait dans le tournoi. J'aurais préféré voir un petit nouveau pour lui laisser sa chance. 
Puis je crois que je vais pas me remettre du logo fdj qui clignote. Ça m'attire l’œil à chaque changement de couleur même après 7 sets, c'est horrible. En plus ça clignote rouge n**** sa maman, mes instincts me disent de flickshot le logo toutes les 2 secondes.  ::XD::

----------


## yodaxy

La Française Des Jeux Master League (  ::ninja::  ) avec SFV, commentée par KB et sa clique c'est en ce moment sur gaming live TV :

http://www.jeuxvideo.com/gaming-live/tv01.htm

EDIT : grillé  ::P:  Nassim est bon.

----------


## Hige

Valmaster, Overwatch pro player.

En fait, Alioune et lui pensent qu'il suffit d'apparaitre pour gagner l'argent vu leur à priori sur le jeu..

----------


## Vorshakaar

La bêta fait 111 mo; il y a autre chose à télécharger ou elle utilise ce qui existe déjà pour l'alpha complète que l'on a déjà ?

----------


## RDeckard

> La bêta fait 111 mo; il y a autre chose à télécharger ou elle utilise ce qui existe déjà pour l'alpha complète que l'on a déjà ?



111mo c'est la taille du code pour débloquer la beta qui est déjà dedans  ::P: 

en même temps la fois ou ils ont rajouté le mode histoire qui était pas dedans boom 8go

----------


## Hige

'Tain le match du bourrage infini entre JuniorLéo et Abdess  :Facepalm: 

Les mecs sont Diamond  :Facepalm:

----------


## von_yaourt

> 'Tain le match du bourrage infini entre JuniorLéo et Abdess 
> 
> Les mecs sont Diamond


La différence entre eux et le plus haut niveau (CPT et tout ça), c'est qu'eux ils ne bourrent pas toujours au moment où l'adversaire ne s'y attend pas.

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Ce Ken qui fait toujours les mêmes phases c'est abusé ...Oui le niveau fait vraiment peur  ::XD::

----------


## Supergounou

> 'Tain le match du bourrage infini entre JuniorLéo et Abdess 
> 
> Les mecs sont Diamond



C'est du mind game  ::trollface::

----------


## Mr Thy



----------


## Zerger

> Bah Street 5 est presque le jeu de combat le plus accessible alors que Kof me parait vraiment plus compliqué à jouer (je crois que la scène compétitif est squatté par des coréens, c'est jamais bon un jeu ou la scène compétitive est accaparée par des aliens coréens )


Il me semblait que les KoF étaient surtout populaires en amérique latine

----------


## Hige

Et en Chine

----------


## Kamikaze

Mais merde comment qu'on télécharge la beta SFV là

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Ok faut aller là: http://store.steampowered.com/app/59...er_V_CFN_Beta/

----------


## yodaxy

Faut attendre encore 2 heures pour la télécharger entièrement par contre, pour l'instant y a que 111 Mo et ça ne se lance pas :

https://www.timeanddate.com/countdow...ont=slab&csz=1

----------


## RDeckard

Dur pour Ryu qui laisse ça place à Akuma

----------


## Yoggsothoth

4h du mat' chez *NOUS* pour tâter la Bêta .

----------


## Kamikaze

'Tain Yogg, ça s'améliore pas tes phrases, vous faites un concours avec RDeckard?

----------


## RDeckard

> 'Tain Yogg, ça s'améliore pas tes phrases, vous faites un concours avec RDeckard?


c'est contagieux :Fourbe:

----------


## Yoggsothoth

> 'Tain Yogg, ça s'améliore pas tes phrases, vous faites un concours avec RDeckard?


Tu vas te calmer gamin  ::(:

----------


## RDeckard

Vous qui suivez les tournoi c'est déjà arriver qu'un joueur arrive sorti de nul part et gagne un gros tournoi. Un joueur inconnu du circuit.

----------


## Yoggsothoth

> Vous qui suivez les tournoi c'est déjà arriver qu'un joueur arrive sorti de nul part et gagne un gros tournoi. Un joueur inconnu du circuit.


Ho toi tu te mets à espérer  ::lol::

----------


## Big Bear

> Vous qui suivez les tournoi c'est déjà arriver qu'un joueur arrive sorti de nul part et gagne un gros tournoi. Un joueur inconnu du circuit.

----------


## Kamikaze

KOF XIII aurait tellement pas du laisser sa place au XIV en tournoi, m'enfin c'est toujours la tendance nouvelle itération, on laisse tomber l'ancien. Mais KOF XIII était encore bien jeune et de plus en plus de gens se ramenaient dessus, notamment Luffy et Tokido en cours de route  ::o: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

----------


## Mr Thy

Mouais, mais faut dire aussi qu'a haut niveau, on voyait que 3-4 persos. A la fin ça devenait un peu chiant aussi pour le spectateur.

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Woah mais il fait tellement mal !

----------


## Kamikaze

Ouais mais c'est typique d'une scène pas assez développée, sur la fin on voyait justement plus de diversité mais c'est mort dans l'oeuf. Luffy jouait 0 top tier. Il jouait King Mai et Vice et il fumait pas mal de darons de KOF.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Puis bon avec des teams de 3 persos c'est assez diversifié et y'a toujours 1 ou 2 persos de la team qui sont pas vraiment 100% tier whore.

----------


## Mr Thy

Perso à trouzemille juggles. Encore un perso pour Yogg ça.

----------


## RDeckard

quelle est l'aura de kof 13 par rapport à 98 et 2002

----------


## Kamikaze

> quelle est l'aura de kof 13 par rapport à 98 et 2002


Exp(76%)/√2

----------


## Yoggsothoth

> Perso à trouzemille juggles. Encore un perso pour Yogg ça.


 ::lol::

----------


## Mr Thy

https://boxoffice.hotdocs.ca/WebSale...5-0771bb3212fc

Tiens, un docu sur Daigo et Momochi. Chui curieux.

----------


## von_yaourt

> Perso à trouzemille juggles. Encore un perso pour Yogg ça.


Vous osez appeler ça des juggles ?  ::P: 

Sinon je trouve les combos présentés assez classes, visuellement. Cette fois je vais peut-être la télécharger, cette beta.

----------


## Hige

> Vous osez appeler ça des juggles ?


Wi bah ça va hein, on fait avec ce qu'on a  :Emo:

----------


## Kamikaze

C'est vraiment agréable de prendre des juggles de 20 secondes suivis d'un reset et d'un autre juggle  ::ninja::

----------


## von_yaourt

Les juggles ne durent pas 20 secodnes dans les arcsys, faut faire des phases landing > relaunch > rejuggle.  ::ninja::

----------


## Yoggsothoth

C'est pas Marvel non plus  ::XD:: 

Sinon moi je serais dessus ce soi..heu matin !

----------


## Kamikaze

Nan mais déjà que t'as des gens qui se plaignent de la pression dans SFV, ça va leur faire tout drôle sur des jeux ou l'offense est 10 fois plus varié et vicieuse

Je viens de me rendre compte que cette phrase n'avait aucun rapport avec la discussion

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Oui c'est clair .

----------


## Mr Thy

Oui effectivement des long juggles, ça donne cette impression qu'on joue un jeu ou Newton n'a rien découvert. J'apprécie moyennement qu'on se foute de la tronche de Newton  ::ninja::

----------


## Kamikaze

Pourquoi je parle de ça moi, aucun rapport, oubliez

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Moi c'est surtout sur Tekken que ça ma perturbe avec la positon des persos en l'air, mais j'adore le jeu, donc bon .

----------


## ababa

> C'est pas Marvel non plus 
> 
> Sinon moi je serais dessus ce soi..heu matin !


C'est 8 go pou 111 mo à dl cette bêta?  ::blink::

----------


## Kamikaze

Bien envie de tester Ed aussi sinon, le roster de SFV est encore bien trop petit à mon goût

----------


## Yoggsothoth

> C'est 8 go pou 111 mo à dl cette bêta?






> Faut attendre encore 2 heures pour la télécharger entièrement par contre, pour l'instant y a que 111 Mo et ça ne se lance pas :
> 
> https://www.timeanddate.com/countdow...ont=slab&csz=1

----------


## ababa

Tiens moi aussi je parle le RedKard maintenant  :Facepalm:   ::ninja::

----------


## von_yaourt

Vous êtes dans votre jalousie, je suis en training mode pour rater des side-swaps en juggle frame perfects.  :Cigare:

----------


## Kamikaze

C'est sympa de poster des vidéos avec des juggles de très justement 20 secondes. Nous fait pas le air dasher parano, si les gens étaient jaloux y'aurait plus de 2 personnes sur le online BB, en moyenne sur 3 mois.

----------


## von_yaourt

Justement, tu m'as fait penser à ces neta combos en disant ça. C'est inutile et sous optimal, mais c'est rigolo.

----------


## Zerger

> 


Les mecs ne jouent pas la team Iori/Kim/Mr.Karate, ce sont des noobs  ::trollface::

----------


## RDeckard

que valent les versions de kof 98 et 2002 sur steam (pure intérêt culturel et archéologique)

----------


## Kamikaze

Je les ai et c'est assez bof (versus un émulateur). Très peu de valeur ajoutée, mais pourquoi pas. Je dois avouer que je kiffe vraiment pas les rosters donc ça aide pas. Sauf Yamazaki et Heavy D bien sûr.

----------


## Hem

> que valent les versions de kof 98 et 2002 sur steam (pure intérêt culturel et archéologique)


15 euros.





 ::ninja::

----------


## RDeckard

> Je les ai et c'est assez bof (versus un émulateur). Très peu de valeur ajoutée, mais pourquoi pas. Je dois avouer que je kiffe vraiment pas les rosters donc ça aide pas. Sauf Yamazaki et Heavy D bien sûr.


Ok Merci Kami, tu va prendre le kof 14 ?

----------


## Kamikaze

Oui mais j'ai honte et j'aimerais éviter qu'on en parle

----------


## Yoggsothoth

> Oui mais j'ai honte et j'aimerais éviter qu'on en parle


 ::XD:: 

Sinon j'ai vu que Nyuu-San a choppé Tekken 7  ::lol::

----------


## RDeckard

> Oui mais j'ai honte et j'aimerais éviter qu'on en parle



ok je veux pas te mettre dans l'embarras (moi plus je matte des vidéo je suis hypé)

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Sinon j'ai vu que Nyuu-San a choppé Tekken 7


celui là par contre je suis pas près d'y toucher ::P:

----------


## Zerger

Ils sont vachement moins fluides et jolis que le XIII, et plus limité en contenu. Mais le 2002 est sympa pour ses 66 persos (et est apparement le plus similaire à KoF XIV au niveau des mécaniques)
Ma copine kiffe le 2002 vu qu'elle peut y jouer Vanessa/Whip/May dedans



A chopper en promo seulement je dirais (ils sont souvent bradés à 5 euros ou dans des bundles)

----------


## RDeckard

> Ils sont vachement moins fluides et jolis que le XIII, et plus limité en contenu. Mais le 2002 est sympa pour ses 66 persos (et est apparement le plus similaire à KoF XIV au niveau des mécaniques)
> Ma copine kiffe le 2002 vu qu'elle peut y jouer Vanessa/Whip/May dedans
> 
> http://www.fightersgeneration.com/nz...screen-rip.png
> 
> A chopper en promo seulement je dirais (ils sont souvent bradés à 5 euros ou dans des bundles)



Ok. Mai avec un "y" tu va prendre un coup d’éventail ::P:

----------


## Zerger

Ouais fait chier, à chaque fois, je confond avec la May de GG

----------


## Kamikaze



----------


## RDeckard

> Ouais fait chier, à chaque fois, je confond avec la May de GG




 ::blink::

----------


## Yoggsothoth

il parle de confondre le prénom pas du physique  :Facepalm:

----------


## RDeckard

bon j’arrête on va dire que je fou du hs sur le topic SF5

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Ce qui est vrai ma foi  ::siffle::

----------


## RDeckard

> il parle de confondre le prénom pas du physique



oui j'avais compris ::P: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

bon au moins comme vous êtes multi jeux de baston et pas des fanboys décérébré c'est pas vraiment du HS  ::P:

----------


## Mjoln

> - - - Mise à jour - - -



Ouaaah je kiffe à mort !!!!  ::love::

----------


## Hige

> Sinon j'ai vu que Nyuu-San a choppé Tekken 7


J'y suis totalement pour rien  ::ninja::

----------


## Wahou

Faut reconnaitre qu'en dehors de son caradesign degueu il a l'air sympa. Ca whiff punish de très très loin !

----------


## Kamikaze

Mouais je suis un peu déçu faut voir la frame data, normaux pas dégueu mais ça manque de command move je trouve, il a pas d'overhead au sol c'est ça?

----------


## Hem

Le perso a l'air cool. J'espère juste qu'il fait des dégâts, pour l'instant de ce qu'on en voit ça a pas l'air foufou.

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

À part son "lasso" magique qui me rappelle les grandes heures de Wonder Woman, je ne trouve pas le perso très original dans sa chorégraphie.  ::ninja::  On a l'impression d'un mix de plusieurs persos.  ::):

----------


## RDeckard

> À part son "lasso" magique qui me rappelle les grandes heures de Wonder Woman, je ne trouve pas le perso très original dans sa chorégraphie.  On a l'impression d'un mix de plusieurs persos.





 :Mellow2:

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

> https://static.comicvine.com/uploads...nder-woman.jpg


T'imagines Wonder Woman contre Superdupont !  ::o:  :Vibre:

----------


## RDeckard

> T'imagines Wonder Woman contre Superdupont !


Wouhais 



VS



mais la vrai question c'est si ces 2 là avait eu un enfant quelle personnage de versus fighting serais t'il ::P:

----------


## yodaxy

J'ai testé  un peu Ed et je le trouve pas terrible pour l'instant. Ses normaux sont mauvais, il me paraît quand même sacrément lent et j'ai pas l'impression qu'on puisse cancel beaucoup de ses normaux vers des speciaux.

Et surtout j'ai vraiment du mal à me faire à sa movelist a base de 2 boutons.

----------


## Zerger

Il peut attirer son adversaire même si celui-ci garde ? C'est un peu comme le chant de Squigly dans Skullgirls?

Ca va pas faire plaisir aux Guile ca !

----------


## Kamikaze

Ouais et il est positif si tu charges assez longtemps. Le problème c'est que c'est pas spécial cancellable, qu'il est neg s'il charge pas et qu'on a l'air de pouvoir y réagir et lui sauter dessus s'il charge. Donc dur à dire si c'est utilisable, à explorer

- - - Mise à jour - - -

À la bonne distance y'a p'têt moyen

----------


## RDeckard

quelle est la taille de la beta

----------


## Kamikaze

8/9 gigots

----------


## RDeckard

> 8/9 gigots


oui 10go je viens de regarder bof je laisse ça au spécialiste. ::P:

----------


## Hige



----------


## Wahou

Je viens d'en faire deux heures.
Le perso est très agréable à jouer, parce que très facile, je pense.
Le principe du perso me paraît être le whiff punish et le juggle à partir de punitions de boules ou de sauts.
So far :
Bas mp, bas mk, bas hp et lp (et bas lp je crois) sont cancelables en spéciaux. Il a des routes de juggle à partir de j. mp, du dragon ex (2K>2P), des v-skills (sol et air) chargés, de la boule ex, du v-trigger et de certains crush counter (notamment bas Hp). Voilà pour commencer à vous amuser.
Le perso a une marche plutôt lente (mais c'est pas Bison ou Sim non plus), un saut classique et de très très bons dashs (y compris arrière !).
Son V-skill est vraiment chouette malheureusement le seul efficace en whiff punish ou AA est la version non chargée, la version chargée ne sert que dans les juggles et gros combos ou pour ramener le mec au CaC et taper positif. Il reste possible de punir une boule avec le V-Skill horizontal mais pas en réaction en lecture seulement.
Le V-trigger est très cool aussi. Grosse boule qui couvre bien l'écran et permet plein de juggles différents ou des mix-ups si lâché en garde. Ca rappelle clairement l'ultra de Decapre.
Globalement ses spéciaux sont plutôt bons (gros dégâts et bon combos en appuyant sur un bouton, youhou !). La boule est très forte ET safe (donc au CaC il peut faire son guile tranquille en confirmant tout avec, même en garde). Il a un pif (PPP). Ses normaux sont un peu pourri (distance de merde) mais il a un trois frame confirmable. Je vois pas encore trop l'intérêt du mille poings (par rapport à la boule notamment), sachant qu'en plus un piano mal exécuté et c'est l'uppercut punissable qui sort...mais on verra bien.
En résumé (provisoire bien sûr), perso (trop) facile (tu sors les combos vidéos en 3 minutes chronos), plutôt fun mais vraiment laid.

----------


## Ouro

Pavé César

----------


## Mjoln

J'ai testé avec wahou à l'instant et il me plait bien. Et puis... IL A UN MILLE MAINS PUTAIN !  ::ninja:: 

La vraie bonne nouvelle c'est qu'on peut créer des salons de combat dans la béta, et qu'on a d'office son pseudo et sa liste d'amis du jeu normal. Ça c'est cool.

----------


## Zerger

Le perso est volontairement laid pour forcer les gens à acheter les costumes.

Nouvelle politique de Capcom

----------


## RDeckard

> Le perso est volontairement laid pour forcer les gens à acheter les costumes.
> 
> Nouvelle politique de Capcom


à 30 euro le pack ::P: 

j'aimerais que cette bulle explose et que l'ont repartent sur des bases saines comme dans les années 80 mais bon je rêve

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Petits combos :

----------


## Mjoln

Euh, d'où ça sort ce mode entrainement avec Ed là ?

----------


## Wahou

Secret des grands anciens.

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Petit test rapide de combo easy :

----------


## Supergounou

Elle est vénère sa CA  ::O:

----------


## Mr Thy

> J'ai testé avec wahou à l'instant et il me plait bien. Et puis... IL A UN MILLE MAINS PUTAIN ! 
> 
> La vraie bonne nouvelle c'est qu'on peut créer des salons de combat dans la béta, et qu'on a d'office son pseudo et sa liste d'amis du jeu normal. Ça c'est cool.


Mais euh, c'était déjà le cas dans la beta précédente. Ça marchait juste pas super.

----------


## Hige

Par contre ses anims de chope, faudra taffer encore un peu, ça fait super clunky  ::o:

----------


## Mr Thy

L'air chope de Cammy surtout est pas finie je trouve.

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Grave elle pique les yeux !

----------


## Hige

Découverte du perso par le Père Balrog

----------


## Supergounou

Seulement 4h? Quel petit joueur ce Rog'.

----------


## Minouche

Je pose ça là :

 ::ninja::

----------


## Mr Thy

Cammy vs Birdie. Birdie a bien minci...



Ca existait pas déjà dans SF4 ce bug (le jeu montre les persos du match précédent pour le spectateur)?

----------


## Yoggsothoth

La Eleague avec le groupe de Luffy now !

https://www.twitch.tv/eleaguetv

----------


## Wahou

Attention Minouche où je sors les replays.  ::trollface::

----------


## Le Dahu

ceux ou il te mets la pâté  :haha:

----------


## Hem

Le nombre de chopes chopes/spé de Luffy qui passent dans le vents, c'est assez hallucinant je trouve.

----------


## von_yaourt

Ce jeu !  ::lol::

----------


## Wahou

> ceux ou il te mets la pâté


Attend je t'envoie la move list de Birdie.

----------


## Kamikaze



----------


## Mjoln

Qu'est ce qui foire à la fin ? J'ai pas bien pigé le sens de la vidéo. 

Et toujours ces tea bags à la con...  ::sad::

----------


## Hem

Le sens de la vidéo c'est juste de voir Du, un gamin qui n'hésite pas à humilier de grands noms, se faire humilier, en direct, dans son pays, à la télévision, par un chinois qui prend sa revanche.
Sinon je crois que y'a rien qui foire, avec le damage reduce Xiao pouvait pas tuer (même en claquant une barre je pense).

----------


## Kamikaze

Xiao Hai un joueur (toujours respectueux) chinois de Kof qui doit avoir 20 ans d'expérience sur la bagarre vidéo ludique s'est toujours fait torché par Du, 15 ans, habite chez ses parents. Et Du tauntait toujours lors de ses wins. Du coup c'est le retour de la vengeance

----------


## Le Dahu

Des canards motivé par de la BAGARRE?

----------


## Kamikaze

Holy shit mais OilKing putain ce monstre, comment tu sors kazunoko avec rashid  ::o:

----------


## RDeckard

Salut les canards pas un hs lorsque je suis pas là bon. Un petit coucou (je déserte ce topic je joue plus à SF5 depuis que j'ai toucher à kof  même les enfant préfère Kof 13 lol).

je continue à vous lire.

----------


## Kamikaze

Mais lol y'a une vraie pub avec Xiao Hai qui traine

----------


## von_yaourt

> Xiao Hai un joueur (toujours respectueux) chinois de Kof qui doit avoir 20 ans d'expérience sur la bagarre vidéo ludique s'est toujours fait torché par Du, 15 ans, habite chez ses parents. Et Du tauntait toujours lors de ses wins. Du coup c'est le retour de la vengeance


Xiao Hai a mon âge, ça m'étonnerait qu'il ait 20 ans d'expérience sur le jeu de baston "sérieux". Sauf à considérer que les coups au pif sur Eternal Champions font que j'ai environ 22 ans d'expérience dans le domaine.  ::P: 

En tout cas, ça m'a fait plaisir de le voir battre NuckleDu. J'en peux plus, de Guile...

----------


## Kamikaze

Il était en 2002 sur des tournois de Kof au top niveau, j'ai peut-être fait le marseillais mais on en est pas loin

----------


## von_yaourt

Clairement, c'est pas jeune qui débarque. Faire des tournois à 13 ans, c'est déjà précoce.

----------


## Kamikaze

Daigo avait commencé à cet âge aussi environ  ::o: 

Daigo avait déjà gagné des tournois sur Vampire Hunter que Du était même pas né !

----------


## RDeckard

je regarde des vidéo de kof 14 ça va la 3d n'est pas si immonde que ça

----------


## Kamikaze

Même KOF 98 est plus beau (un xiaohai jeune se cache dans cette vidéo)

----------


## Yoggsothoth

il a 25 ans Xiao Hai, tiens une tof petit du coup :

----------


## RDeckard

à c'est sur que partant de la SF3.3 est plus beau  que sf4 et 5 avec leur perso en pâte à modelé

de toutes façon niveau direction artistique 

street fighter est à TF1 ce que Kof est à Arte

----------


## Kamikaze

Xiao Hai ça veut dire petit garçon en chinois, apparemment c'est parce qu'il a commencé à doser à 6 ans (selon la légende  ::o: )

----------


## RDeckard

> Xiao Hai ça veut dire petit garçon en chinois, apparemment c'est parce qu'il a commencé à doser à 6 ans (selon la légende )






en même temps quand tu peux jouez à kof avec une seul main

----------


## Mjoln

Ça pique un peu quand même...

----------


## Hem

Combo full barres à quoi 400 de dégâts et 500 de stun? Mouai
Il a l'avantage sur la relevé après sa super Ed? Elle a l'air aussi bien que celle de Necalli.

----------


## Mr Thy

Frame data d'Ed

----------


## Kamikaze

Hmmm chelou j'avais cru voir des gens dire que son HP hold était punissable. Tant mieux si c'est safe, punissable c'était abusé

----------


## ababa

C'est quoi vos avis sur Ed? Sur un autre forum, ils disent que ça va être un low tiers en puissance  :Emo:

----------


## Kamikaze

Il a l'air bien linéaire, et pas assez fort en footsies pour compenser donc ça sent le perso assez faible (et gratuit à la relevée). Mais à voir si y'a pas du jeu à créer avec ses milles mains (notamment avec son bas mk) ou son v skill bien placé. Un peu tôt pour dire, il a un gros potentiel de combo et de reset inexploré aussi. V Trigger très fort et seulement 2 barres

----------


## yodaxy

Haha  ::XD::

----------


## Yoggsothoth

> Il a l'air bien linéaire, et pas assez fort en footsies pour compenser donc ça sent le perso assez faible (et gratuit à la relevée). Mais à voir si y'a pas du jeu à créer avec ses milles mains (notamment avec son bas mk) ou son v skill bien placé. Un peu tôt pour dire, il a un gros potentiel de combo et de reset inexploré aussi. V Trigger très fort et seulement 2 barres


Pourquoi gratuit à la relevé ? il a un pif EX pourtant .

----------


## Kamikaze

Il sort trop lentement tu peux mettre un light et bloquer ou meaty s'il garde

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Et si tu le bloques il est mort car tu peux faire un combo crush counter

----------


## Yoggsothoth

ok donc c'est à cause de son startup .

Edit : je matte sa Frame data et je vois pas ou il est son "coup de poing Ex"

Edit² : Ok je pense avoir trouvé, 16 frames de startup !? Si oui c'es trop lent en effet, Ken a 6 frames avec son Shoryu EX...

Je matte une vidéo et vois qu'à 2mn10 il prend une choppe et récupère 90% de Vtrigger !?

----------


## Vorshakaar

Il y a un mode training sur la bêta ? Je n'ai que les options de matchs en ligne  ::huh::  .

----------


## Mr Thy

C'est cela, y a moyen avec un mod, mais beta online only.

Edit - mouais, Ed... mouais.

----------


## yodaxy

> Je matte une vidéo et vois qu'à 2mn10 il prend une choppe et récupère 90% de Vtrigger !?


Mate les dégâts qu'il se prends à ce moment là, c'est une choppe avec le Vskill de Mika chargé longtemps, c'est pour ça.

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Ha ok ! Tout s'explique .

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> C'est cela, y a moyen avec un mod, mais beta online only.
> 
> Edit - mouais, Ed... mouais.


Quand tu dis Beta only, tu parles de pouvoir tester Ed en training ?

----------


## Rom1

Si quelqu'un a le lien pour le mod training, je suis preneur. Je pige pas encore tout ses combos. Merci  ::):

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Non, c'est MON perso d'abord  ::trollface:: 

Je te MP .

----------


## Mr Thy

> Ha ok ! Tout s'explique .
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Quand tu dis Beta only, tu parles de pouvoir tester Ed en training ?


Voui, le hint c'est Nash.

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Mais c'est pour SF5 de base pas Beta ,pour ça que j'avais pas compris .

----------


## Kamikaze

Balance la sauce yogg

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Meéééééééheu c'est *MON* perso merde !

Mp aussi ...

----------


## Mr Thy

Ouais, mais je crois que la plupart de nous (du moins ceux qui veulent tester Ed) ont le jeu "normal" installé.

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Bah c'est bon du coup .

----------


## Mr Thy

Et si c'est comme avec Urien... Si tu joues en Lounge avec un pote qui a le mod installé, devrait y avoir moyen de jouer le perso entre potes aussi. Mais pas testé encore.

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Oui mais bon je conseille de ce déco en le testant, okazou .

----------


## ababa

J'ai pas pigé, on peut teser Ed en avec la version non bêta grâce à ce mod?  ::blink::

----------


## Yoggsothoth

non !

----------


## Mr Thy

C'est son perso  ::ninja::

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Merci .

----------


## Mr Thy

Je te le laisse.

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Merci² le retour .

----------


## Kamikaze

Merci Yogg ça marche nickel  ::lol::

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Teste bien le perso et ne l'aime pas, merci  ::(:

----------


## Mr Thy

Trop en train de m'amuser avec ça pour le moment.

----------


## Yoggsothoth

::o:  .

----------


## Hige

Je mise une pièce sur le prochain perso étant féminin  ::o:

----------


## ababa

Une blondinette encore?  :Emo:

----------


## Kamikaze

Ouais nan mais c'est clair et net, tant que son psycho upper (pp) a pas plus de portée il faut savoir piano pour le jouer sinon je le trouve bien trop faible. À voir s'ils vont lui apporter des modifs.

Bas MK piano BNB de base

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Et encore des fois à max range bas mk piano peut whiff, donc bon. En gros comme disait PR Rog, y'a rien à confirmer quand t'ouvres la garde. Le meilleur truc que j'ai trouvé c'est st.MP counter suivit de st.HP

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Et il a rien pour reprendre le pressing une fois fini surtout. 

Faut vraiment voir si son v skill et son projo sont utilisables en fait, il est peut-être plus mid-longue portée, du bout du v skill

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

> Trop en train de m'amuser avec ça pour le moment.


Excellent !  :^_^:

----------


## Mr Thy

mp, bas hp, KK, follow up combote de près, on peut mettre bas v-skill derrière. De plus loin, faut remplacer le bas hp par bas mk, mais max range, le KK a tendance à whiff, et on mange gros après.

Pour ouverture de light, lk/lp, lp, kk, rebelote.
Crush counter, le moins casse couille c'est hk, lp, KK et reblabla derrière.

Après, faut voir. Je crois que bas V-skill n'est viable qu'en combo, ça semble trop lent pour faire anti air.

Edit - y a moyen de mettre bas hp en CC, avant mp, boule ex, et si on time bien, on peut mettre le hp chargé en fin de juggle.

----------


## Kamikaze

Ouais mais mp bas HP KK faut voir que ça existe tout simplement pas en vrai...

Le mec garde le mp, tu fais quoi? bas HP? T'es négatif. Et tu peux pas confirmer un mp en garde ou hit si facilement, le mec va garder crouch de toute façon vu que t'as pas d'overhead. Ta seule menace c'est la choppe en vrai.

Mais avec le piano y'a moyen je pense, c'est l'équivalent du shoulder de Karin après un bas mk un peu. 

Faut voir si mp bas HP piano te laisse safe car le piano est quand même -3 donc de très près punissable

- - - Mise à jour - - -

C'est comme st MP bas HP, Dragon de Ryu. Sur la papier ça existe, en match ça rentre 1 fois sur 100 et contre un joueur moyen

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Oui ses combos sont sympa mais passe pas toujours suivant la distance de hit, c'est assez chiant .

----------


## Kamikaze

Mais il a du potentiel franchement, on peut pas trop dire encore, c'est son neutral qui décidera clairement

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Moi j'y crois  ::lol::

----------


## Kamikaze

Son Hold HP est bien safe j'ai testé, très bonne nouvelle

----------


## Rom1

Bon bah après une session cet aprem et ce soir avec Ed, jsuis pas convaincu par le bouzin... Et bordel cette musique :/

----------


## von_yaourt

Ses normaux sont trop nazes, je ne pourrai jamais faire la transition en jouant Urien.  :^_^:

----------


## Supergounou

> Trop en train de m'amuser avec ça pour le moment.


Merde, j'ai trouvé ma variance de voix, et c'est pas glorieux.

D'ailleurs Thy, j'ai une question d'ordre technique à propos de basses qui viennent du sol dans une salle pour 400 personnes, j'ose ici ou tu lis de temps en temps tes MP?

----------


## Mjoln

Bordel j'arrive pas à trouver le timing du bas + vskill derriere le v-trigger. Faut l'enchaîner desuite ou y a une pause entre les deux ?

Sinon, plein de gens qui jouent mon perso :

----------


## Mr Thy

> Merde, j'ai trouvé ma variance de voix, et c'est pas glorieux.
> 
> D'ailleurs Thy, j'ai une question d'ordre technique à propos de basses qui viennent du sol dans une salle pour 400 personnes, j'ose ici ou tu lis de temps en temps tes MP?


Mp, c'est déjà trop parti en sucette ce topac ces derniers temps.

----------


## Kamikaze

> Bordel j'arrive pas à trouver le timing du bas + vskill derriere le v-trigger. Faut l'enchaîner desuite ou y a une pause entre les deux ?
> 
> Sinon, plein de gens qui jouent mon perso :


Tain mais mjoln j'ai postée la même juste au-dessus, ça va plus là

---

Wow Bonchan qui réussit ce qu'Infiltration n'a jamais pu reproduire  ::o:

----------


## Mr Thy

Encore quelques uns

----------


## Zerger

Faut vraiment qu'ils arrêtent avec ce syndrôme du genou à l'envers  ::P:

----------


## Mr Thy

Tiens, Wahou, cadeau.

----------


## Mjoln

> Tain mais mjoln j'ai postée la même juste au-dessus, ça va plus là
> 
> ---
> 
> Wow Bonchan qui réussit ce qu'Infiltration n'a jamais pu reproduire


Ah merde, la fatigue. 

Il réussit quoi qu'infiltration n'arrive pas à faire,  Bonchan ?

----------


## von_yaourt

Jouer Nash en saison 2.

----------


## Mjoln

Les BnB de Ed par Bafael. 



J'aime beaucoup, le perso, il est super vif et dynamique. Mais tout whif tellement que ça me fait enrager. Je sais pas si le perso changera d'ici la sortie, mais si les hitbox restent les mêmes je le jouerai pas. C'est trop risqué de faire certains combos parce que je sais jamais si je vais toucher ou non...

----------


## Yoggsothoth

C'est pas comme si tu ratais aucun combo déjà  ::trollface::

----------


## Mr Thy

Haha, XYZZY qui continue à troller

https://clips.twitch.tv/BraveSingleCookieFreakinStinkin

----------


## Wahou

> Tiens, Wahou, cadeau


Roh merci ! C'est beau ! J'adore Jesse, il joue posé et cherche toujours le setup. Je l'avais vu faire un truc dans le genre en glissant contre le lur dans le coin mais c'était moins ambigu (juste inattendu). Ca me donne une idée de setup du coup, je vais tenter une vid !

Quant à Ed je vois pas trop le probleme (à part qu'il est peut etre nul mais ça...). Si ton ouverture est sûre et que tu es près, tu confirmes KK. Si tu ouvres en pressing (Mp>b. Mk) ou que t'es fort en confirm tu fais PP. Si tu finis sur un coup non cancelable comme Mp tu fais Mille baffes. Sinon tu fais boule. Et oui Mp>b. Hp c'est pas la norme, c'est le combo stun ou en gros punish (boule, etc..).
Le fait que certains combos whiffent ou tombent en garde à certaines distances me parait pas anormal, c'est le cas sur plein d'autre persos...

----------


## Kamikaze

Le truc c'est surtout que si ça whiff il est mort, c'est combo max derrière

----------


## Mjoln

Mouai

----------


## Zerger

> Haha, XYZZY qui continue à troller
> 
> https://clips.twitch.tv/BraveSingleCookieFreakinStinkin


Finir le mec à la crotte de nez aurait été tellement mieux  ::P:

----------


## Mr Thy

Et tant que j'y suis, cadeau pour Le Dahu et Zaltman aussi

----------


## Mjoln

Excellent  :^_^:

----------


## Mr Thy

Tain mais c'est ouf. J'arrive à réagir a des trucs que j'arrivais pas avant. Mais maintenant, je me fais avoir par des conneries genre garder le jump in, puis se baisser pour garder le low. Maintenant je me baisse trop tôt et je prend le jump in. Tellement l'habitude de devoir le faire en anticipation parce que ça réagissait mal.

Je comprend vachement pourquoi les pro players veulent avoir un écran spécifique avec input lag spécifique. C'est plus déroutant que je ne le croyais.

----------


## Kamikaze

Laisse tomber ça rend fou, quand t'arrive à un tournoi et que tes timings ont rien à voir t'es mort si t'as pas eu du temps pour t'habituer au setup

----------


## ababa

> Tain mais c'est ouf. J'arrive à réagir a des trucs que j'arrivais pas avant. Mais maintenant, je me fais avoir par des conneries genre garder le jump in, puis se baisser pour garder le low. Maintenant je me baisse trop tôt et je prend le jump in. Tellement l'habitude de devoir le faire en anticipation parce que ça réagissait mal.
> 
> Je comprend vachement pourquoi les pro players veulent avoir un écran spécifique avec input lag spécifique. C'est plus déroutant que je ne le croyais.


Donc les joueurs pro (sur PS4 j'imagine), ils jouent avec un moniteur PC?
Vu la différence d'input lag entre une TV et un moniteur PC (l'input lag sur TV c'est autour de 50 ms contre 4/8 ms sur écrans PC)

----------


## Zaltman

> Et tant que j'y suis, cadeau pour Le Dahu et Zaltman aussi
> 
> http://tof.cx/images/2017/05/15/ab24...437f5edb0b.jpg


 ::love::

----------


## Kamikaze

> Donc les joueurs pro (sur PS4 j'imagine), ils jouent avec un moniteur PC?
> Vu la différence d'input lag entre une TV et un moniteur PC (l'input lag sur TV c'est autour de 50 ms contre 4/8 ms sur écrans PC)


Oui

----------


## Mr Thy

> Donc les joueurs pro (sur PS4 j'imagine), ils jouent avec un moniteur PC?
> Vu la différence d'input lag entre une TV et un moniteur PC (l'input lag sur TV c'est autour de 50 ms contre 4/8 ms sur écrans PC)


Ouais, les tournois se font typiquement sur du Benq/Zowie, parce que input lag pratiquement imperceptible et stable. Dis-toi que le jeu tourne à 60 frames par secondes, une frame étant égal à 16 ms. Si t'as 50 ms d'input lag, ça te fera pratiquement 3 frames de retard. On est dans le domaine des coups les plus rapides du jeu. Ca change ta façon de jouer. Faut plus jouer en anticipation qu'en réaction.

C'est aussi la raison qu'on joue toujours sur la même plateforme en tournoi, vu qu'il y a une différence entre plateformes. Tu taffes tes timings sur PS4, tu passes en tournoi, c'est une PS4 aussi. 

Mais surtout, oh grand surtout. C'est une excellente excuse de sac quand tu perds : "ouais mais c'était un écran X au lieu de Y, ma défaite ne compte pas".

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Moi je joue sur une TV mais je vois l'avenir  :B):

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

> Mais surtout, oh grand surtout. C'est une excellente excuse de sac quand tu perds : "ouais mais c'était un écran X au lieu de Y, ma défaite ne compte pas".


Je viens de jouer avec SebRyu. Il m'a mis la misère, mais j'ai un écran à 8ms. Ca compte ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Mais MAIS ! Cette meuf est trop mortel ! De la folie, Du Gwak et du skill  ::wub::

----------


## Seb Ryu 84

> Je viens de jouer avec SebRyu. Il m'a mis la misère, mais j'ai un écran à 8ms. Ca compte ?


Sympa la session en effet!  :;):

----------


## von_yaourt

> Je viens de jouer avec SebRyu. Il m'a mis la misère, mais j'ai un écran à 8ms. Ca compte ?


Ha, 8ms c'est un écran de compétition hein. Tu pourrais au moins prendre exemple sur Thy et aller vraiment loin dans l'excuse.  ::ninja::

----------


## Seb Ryu 84

> Mais MAIS ! Cette meuf est trop mortel ! De la folie, Du Gwak et du skill


Elle me fait peur  ::sad::

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Bah elle est Super Diamond en même temps  ::ninja::

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

> Ha, 8ms c'est un écran de compétition hein. Tu pourrais au moins prendre exemple sur Thy et aller vraiment loin dans l'excuse.


Je jouais à la souris, ça compte ?  ::ninja:: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Bah elle est Super Diamond en même temps


Si on doit devenir tous comme elle, je préfère rester _Rookie_.  ::ninja::  ::sad:: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Elle me fait peur


'Faut dire qu'à l'HP elle a tout le temps pour s'entraîner, j'imagine.  ::P:

----------


## Mr Thy

> Ha, 8ms c'est un écran de compétition hein. Tu pourrais au moins prendre exemple sur Thy et aller vraiment loin dans l'excuse.


Hé ho, faut des années d'entrainement pour arriver à ce niveau là.

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

> Hé ho, faut des années d'entrainement pour arriver à ce niveau là.


 ::P:

----------


## RDeckard

Cool j'ai enfin compris pourquoi j’étais nul à sf5 mon écran est trop rapide ::P:

----------


## Checco

Coin coin,

Il y a des gens enthousiastes quant au reboot de Super Street Fighter II sur la switch la semaine prochaine ?

(dsl, je voulais pas créer un topic a par entière pour cette question en rapport avec SF)

----------


## Hem

http://forum.canardpc.com/forums/12-...o-sur-Consoles  ::ninja::

----------


## Kamikaze

Franchement ça a l'air mega daubé et un vol à l'arrachée de capcom. Les reskin en mode HD sont dégueux et le jeu de base bah c'est SF2 avec 2 "nouveaux" persos pas franchement originaux. Je vois vraiment pas l'intérêt versus le jeu en émulateur. 

Après je suis pas expert des différents ports de SF2 mais ça vaut peut-être le coup si y'a pas eu de ports corrects précédemment.

Ah quoiqu'ils ont changé des trucs niveaux gameplay, notamment la choppe, ce qui peut avoir son intérêt aussi. Y'a une vraie déchoppe maintenant je crois

----------


## Yoggsothoth

KB à testé le jeu hier :




Bon lui est Fan et super enthousiaste quand il s'agit de Rétro VS et de Nintendo donc si vous êtes comme lui vous ne serez pas déçu, les autres par contre ...

----------


## Mjoln

Injustice 2, ça a l'air super bien... 



 :Facepalm: 

Edit : A propos d' Ultra street fighter 2 : Super Street HD, je l'avais bien écumé avant la sortie de Street IV. Je crois que prendrais aussi celui là histoire d'avoir un jeu de combat online transportable.
Edit 2 : Bogard dit que c'est 2x avec des persos de plus. Vendu  ::love::

----------


## Kamikaze

Je pigerais jamais comment on peut jouer sérieusement à ces jeux là, les décors sont stylés pour le coup mais le feeling et le gameplay, quelle horreur.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Et ces bruitages, on dirait que les mecs se tapent avec une vielle éponge mouillée, tout pareil que le 1 et que les MK, et ces impacts, aaaah horrible

----------


## Mr Thy

Ouais, mais je trouve que le nouveau USF2 en mode "remix", les sons font très pétard mouillé aussi.

Le "fun" commence vers 4:00. Le mec s'amuse comme un fou.

----------


## Kamikaze

Mon dieu c'est tellement nul

- - - Mise à jour - - -

On dirait le sale jeu pourri de la vielle borne d'arcade du fond de la salle que tu demandes à te faire rembourser tes 2 francs tellement c'était nul

----------


## Mr Thy

Le pire c'est que c'est censé vendre le concept du motion control. C'était la même chose au lancement de la Wii et de la Kinect. Des jeux pourris avec des contrôles pourris. Résultats, plus personne n'en voulait après un temps.

Ce me rappelle la Sega Activator tiens. Mon dieu qu'on avait l'air con avec ce truc.

----------


## Kamikaze

C'est tellement du vol ce USF2 je trouve, déjà que la finition de SFV faisait jaser là ça me donne honte de jouer à des jeux capcom, m'enfin on va dire qu'ils poursuivent la tradition.

Les mêmes qui inventent SF2, SF3, darkstalkers, SF4, etc. mais qui chient aussi la pléthore de vieilles version quasi identiques, on se refait pas

----------


## Zerger

> Injustice 2, ça a l'air super bien...


C'est presque aussi chiant que jouer contre Axl sur GG  ::siffle::

----------


## Mr Thy

Sont cons chez Kotaku. Ils organisent une soirée "les pros vs le peuple" avec Smug et Knuckledu entre autres. But du jeu, des sacs "inconnus" doivent essayer de gagner contre les pro's.

Finalement, un certain Kevin Landon arrive à battre Knuckledu après un match "épique" Guile vs Guile. Ils sont en train de faire les éloges dudit joueur depuis des jours. Vous voyez, avec de l'acharnement, y a moyen qu'un joueur lambda arrive à battre un pro.








Pour info, Kevin Landon: Dieminion  :Facepalm:

----------


## Supergounou

> Pour info, Kevin Landon: Dieminion


 ::XD:: 

Le retour de Dieminion sur la scène pro?  :Bave:

----------


## Kamikaze

Haha cet arnaqueur!

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> C'est presque aussi chiant que jouer contre Axl sur GG


Demande à Zaltman, je joue Sol, Raven, Johnny, y'en a pour tous les goûts

----------


## Mr Thy

A vos marques:

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

Sympa, ce dessin.  :;):

----------


## Hige

Le charisme de Bonchan et MOV  ::o: 

Daïgo en mode bishounen hahaha

----------


## Mjoln

Infiltration et Pongkoo sont géniaux aussi  ::):

----------


## Mr Thy

> Le charisme de Bonchan et MOV 
> 
> Daïgo en mode bishounen hahaha


Surtout les dessins de Bonchan et Mov me font penser à la patte de Takehiko Inoue (donc bien sûr que c'est bon).

Sinon, le pseudo du dessinateur est nom1207, son tweateur contient pas mal de bon trucs.

----------


## RDeckard

> C'est tellement du vol ce USF2 je trouve, déjà que la finition de SFV faisait jaser là ça me donne honte de jouer à des jeux capcom, m'enfin on va dire qu'ils poursuivent la tradition.
> 
> Les mêmes qui inventent SF2, SF3, darkstalkers, SF4, etc. mais qui chient aussi la pléthore de vieilles version quasi identiques, on se refait pas



T'en fait pas y'à kof 14 qui arrive et GG rev 2 aussi ::P: 

moi j'ai désinstallé sf5 je suis un peu déçus mais ça ma amener à kof 13 donc rien que pour ça merci Capcom.

et pour le reste il y'à Fightcade

----------


## Ethyls

KoF 14 j'peux pas perso. J'suis pas trop chiant niveau design, mais là c'est juste beaucoup trop laid.

----------


## RDeckard

> KoF 14 j'peux pas perso. J'suis pas trop chiant niveau design, mais là c'est juste beaucoup trop laid.


C'est ce que je me disait aussi et en voyant les vidéo je me suis habitué et c'est sobre donc ça va et y'a pas de coté pâte à modelé comme SF après les gouts les couleurs comme dirais l’autre
c'est un peu l'affaire de chacun.


 ::ninja::

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

> KoF 14 j'peux pas perso. J'suis pas trop chiant niveau design, mais là c'est juste beaucoup trop laid.


Je trouve l'ensemble trop lisse, comme si on avait oublié de plaquer les textures sur les polygones. Perso, autant je suis un fan absolu du graphisme dans SFV, sans compter que je trouve les animations de grande classe, autant KOF14, je trouve ça moche comme tout. On a l'impression que les persos sont copiés/collés sur le décor, y a aucun effet de profondeur de champ… Bref, le jeu est peut-être passionnant à jouer, je n'en sais rien, mais la direction artistique est tout juste digne des années 2000, selon moi.  :Gerbe:  Et chez moi, pour un jeu vidéo comme une BD, c'est tout simplement rédhibitoire : si les graphismes ne me plaisent pas, il y a très peu de chances que je le prenne en main. Pour le moment, la seule exception est la BD _XIII_.  ::):

----------


## Hige

Ce que je trouve le plus choquand dans KOF 14 c'est les impacts des coups. Y en a pas, on dirait un jeu NRS. Tu ressens pas les patates que tu mets à ton adversaire.

----------


## Hige

https://twitter.com/Mishinagh/status/864431916220637185

La garde c'est surfait. God dammit le tweet qui s'affiche pas avec la balise  :tired:

----------


## Kamikaze

Sac

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Ce que je trouve le plus choquand dans KOF 14 c'est les impacts des coups. Y en a pas, on dirait un jeu NRS. Tu ressens pas les patates que tu mets à ton adversaire.


Elena avait le même prob dans USF4 c'est horrible

----------


## RDeckard

> Ce que je trouve le plus choquand dans KOF 14 c'est les impacts des coups. Y en a pas, on dirait un jeu NRS. Tu ressens pas les patates que tu mets à ton adversaire.



ça c'est plus problématique par contre

----------


## Mr Thy

> https://twitter.com/Mishinagh/status/864431916220637185
> 
> La garde c'est surfait. God dammit le tweet qui s'affiche pas avec la balise


Faut juste mettre le numéro en fin de l'URL, pas l'adresse complète. Un peu comme avec la balise Youtube.

Pour les impacts des coups dans KOF, je pense que c'est principalement par le manque d'animations de reelback. Y a pratiquement aucune différence dans l'animation si on prend un coup léger ou lourd. Et en situation de combo, j'ai souvent l'impression que l'animation se fige (y a deux trois positions qui se répètent par accoups et c'est fini). Ca peut marcher sur un fighter à base de sprites, mais en 3D full animé ça fait très bizarre.

Comparé à un Virtua Fighter/Tekken et même Street Fighter V, on a l'impression que les animateurs ont bien fait attention au mouvement anatomique (parfois caricatural, mais l'exagération peut aider aussi). Je prend pour exemple l'anim des persos quand ils se font choper par la passion press de R.Mika. L'espèce d'hésitation du perso "est qu'il va tomber, non presque, ah merde au sol".

On peut dire ce qu'on veut, mais SFV est généralement bien animé. C'est d'autant plus déroutant alors quand y a une animation pas finie comme la chope aérienne de Cammy qui s'incruste.

Mais le top je trouve reste toujours SFIII et Garou. Le travail sur les animations est sublime dans ces jeux.

----------


## Ouro

Bon, j'en peux plus de Street V, j'abandonne son online daubé du cul.

Je lance le training, aucun soucis avec le cpu, bas moyen poing puis bas moyen pied qui link sans soucis , les deux bas moyen poing qui passe aussi rien à redire. ( Des trucs de bases quoi avec Cammy rien d'exceptionnel.)

Je lance une room avec quelqu'un, le premier ft3 nickel, le second catastrophe et les suivants aussi. Je pensais faire de la merde dans mes manips, je vérifie un truc, je lui demande de lâcher son stick, les combos basique qui link 1 fois sur 5 et la même de son côté. Puis on fini par se faire déco des serveurs après le 5° FT3. C'est dommage le jeu est amusant avec des potes etc, mais en l'état, jouer online même en room c'est pas possible.

J'ai testé le jeu offline en local avec mes neveux, 0 soucis.

Vivement Tekken

----------


## Zerger

C'est parce que les mecs ont le mauvais gout de pas jouer Maxima  ::wub::  (Qui ressemble à rien sur cette version, comme Robert en mode beauf de France)

----------


## Seb Ryu 84

> Mais le top je trouve reste toujours SFIII et Garou. Le travail sur les animations est sublime dans ces jeux.


Je suis d'accord avec toi mais je rajouterais également Kof 13. Il est très proche des 2 autres je trouve.

----------


## Mr Thy



----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

> http://fc02.deviantart.net/fs71/f/20...33-d4tqnz9.gif
> http://fc01.deviantart.net/fs70/f/20...33-d4vmx3y.gif


Y a des airs de Metal Slug, dans tout ça. Miam.  ::wub::

----------


## Hige

> Faut juste mettre le numéro en fin de l'URL, pas l'adresse complète. Un peu comme avec la balise Youtube.


Je l'avais mise mais ça s'affichait pas, va savoir pourquoi. Ptêt un lag du forum.

----------


## BenbenD

> Bon, j'en peux plus de Street V, j'abandonne son online daubé du cul.
> 
> Je lance le training, aucun soucis avec le cpu, bas moyen poing puis bas moyen pied qui link sans soucis , les deux bas moyen poing qui passe aussi rien à redire. ( Des trucs de bases quoi avec Cammy rien d'exceptionnel.)
> 
> Je lance une room avec quelqu'un, le premier ft3 nickel, le second catastrophe et les suivants aussi. Je pensais faire de la merde dans mes manips, je vérifie un truc, je lui demande de lâcher son stick, les combos basique qui link 1 fois sur 5 et la même de son côté. Puis on fini par se faire déco des serveurs après le 5° FT3. C'est dommage le jeu est amusant avec des potes etc, mais en l'état, jouer online même en room c'est pas possible.
> 
> J'ai testé le jeu offline en local avec mes neveux, 0 soucis.
> 
> Vivement Tekken


J'allais justement poster ma rage sur le online aussi  ::|: 

J'ai lu qu'il y avait une maj pour la partie online. Je ne sais pas si elle est arrivée mais là, entre les déco et les téléporte, c'est pas possible. C'est peut-être de mon côté et ça n'excuse pas que je suis un sac finit  ::XD::  mais il y a des limites... J'ai pourtant envie de l'aimer ce jeu...

----------


## yodaxy

> http://fc02.deviantart.net/fs71/f/20...33-d4tqnz9.gif
> http://fc01.deviantart.net/fs70/f/20...33-d4vmx3y.gif


Le redesign HD est pas trop mal, mais je trouve l'animation absolument dégueulasse. Le type a juste déformé les endroits à animer et ça donne un rendu vraiment moche par rapport à l'animation image par image du rendu originel :

 

C'est une technique d'animation facile (qu'on voit pas mal dans les jeux 2D récents) que je trouve en général nulle quelque soit le jeu d'ailleurs.

EDIT : d'ailleurs bizarrement il n'existe pas le sprite d'Elena en HD, on se demande pourquoi  ::trollface::

----------


## Mr Thy

Le mec a fait le tweening avec After Effects  ::): 

Edit - et faut pas oublier que Capcom a fait ça pour la version HD Remix hein.


Toujours trouvé immonde ce qu'ils ont fait pour cette version (donc aussi USF2), je préfère nettement le style original. Au moins ça colle.

----------


## RDeckard

> Je suis d'accord avec toi mais je rajouterais également Kof 13. Il est très proche des 2 autres je trouve.



kof 13 c'est top j'en ai désinstallé sf5

est sf5 à de la chance d'être un street fighter car avec toutes les gamelles qu'il traine il se vend

----------


## Mjoln

> Bon, j'en peux plus de Street V, j'abandonne son online daubé du cul.
> 
> Je lance le training, aucun soucis avec le cpu, bas moyen poing puis bas moyen pied qui link sans soucis , les deux bas moyen poing qui passe aussi rien à redire. ( Des trucs de bases quoi avec Cammy rien d'exceptionnel.)
> 
> Je lance une room avec quelqu'un, le premier ft3 nickel, le second catastrophe et les suivants aussi. Je pensais faire de la merde dans mes manips, je vérifie un truc, je lui demande de lâcher son stick, les combos basique qui link 1 fois sur 5 et la même de son côté. Puis on fini par se faire déco des serveurs après le 5° FT3. C'est dommage le jeu est amusant avec des potes etc, mais en l'état, jouer online même en room c'est pas possible.
> 
> J'ai testé le jeu offline en local avec mes neveux, 0 soucis.
> 
> Vivement Tekken


J'ai pas mal éclusé la beta et j'ai trouvé le online bien meilleur. Attends le patch, ça devrait s'améliorer.

----------


## Hem

> est sf5 à de la chance d'être un street fighter car avec toutes les gamelles qu'il traine il se vend


Ils ont tout misé sur l'esport et ça a payé. C'est un mauvais jeu-vidéo, mais imo sur ce point il est loin devant les autres jeux de versus.

----------


## RDeckard

> Ils ont tout misé sur l'esport et ça a payé. C'est un mauvais jeu-vidéo, mais imo sur ce point il est loin devant les autres jeux de versus.


je conteste pas le tous l'esport mais tu te coupe volontairement d'une parti du publique non.

sf2 c'est un succès populaire avec  la qualité du jeux lui même
Sf4 idem, sf3.3 je ne connais je me prononce pas 
Loin devant tous autre je ne crois pas mais c'est personnel, les autres sont moins connus

Bon et puis leurs politiques commercial mais il sont pas les seuls me gave

Pour ma pars j'ai le jeu et je le ressortirai quand quand toutes leur fumisterie leur online pourrit seront corrigé 
Il peuvent frimer à l'EVO ils joue pas online.

Ils se veulent porte drapeau du versus fighting moi perso je ne veux pas d'eux pour l'instant.

Et quand on crée un mode survie ou tu peux exploser les keum avec seulement bas gros pied ( regarder vous pouvez gagner plein money du jeux) on me prend pour un autistes.

voilà je suis en colère je vais aller sur kof prendre Mai et casser du Andy Bogard en boucle car ça pour le coup c'est roleplay ::P:

----------


## yodaxy

> Le mec a fait le tweening avec After Effects 
> 
> Edit - et faut pas oublier que Capcom a fait ça pour la version HD Remix hein.
> http://www.fightersgeneration.com/np...f-hdstance.gif
> 
> Toujours trouvé immonde ce qu'ils ont fait pour cette version (donc aussi USF2), je préfère nettement le style original. Au moins ça colle.


Ah oui non mais les horreurs de 2X HD c'est encore autre chose  ::XD:: 

D'ailleurs truc marrant, quand c'est en HD tu as l'impression que c'est animé en 2 frames alors qu'avec le style original, l'animation parait fluide (alors qu'il y a le même nombre d'images).

----------


## Checco

> KB à testé le jeu hier :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bon lui est Fan et super enthousiaste quand il s'agit de Rétro VS et de Nintendo donc si vous êtes comme lui vous ne serez pas déçu, les autres par contre ...


Outch, comme dit Kami, ça sent l'arnaque a 40 boules, juste pour un portage avec deux modes foireux (coop ... et les trucs cons a la kinect...).
Mais, je sens que je vais sauter à pieds joints dans le piège de la nostalgie ... je m'imagine déjà à la plage en fin, de journée, avec un vieux pote d'enfance à jouer dessus avec un p'tit cocktail à la main...
Salaud, t'as pas le droit, nintendo/capcom, de prendre les gens par leurs sentiments !  ::P: 

Merci pour vos avis, parenthèse fermée sur ce sfii

----------


## Mjoln

Non mais le truc à motion control on s'en cogne. ça reste quand même  Super Street Fighter 2X, soit la meilleure version de Street 2 ever. Quand même.

Mais putain que c'est cher.

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Si Ed pouvait sortir aussi  ::lol::  J'en ai marre de le taffer en training .

----------


## ababa

> Non mais le truc à motion control on s'en cogne. ça reste quand Super Street Fighter 2X, soit la meilleure version de Street 2 ever. Quand même.
> 
> *Mais putain que c'est cher*.


Mais c'est à peine plus cher que 2 costumes et un stage en DLC de SF5  :Emo: 
Ceci dit la Switch quelle console (Mario kart, Zelda)  ::love:: 
Pour le moment elle est trop difficile à s'en procurer et la fiabilité de la machine est assez douteuse mais en fin d'année, miam, avec tous les hits, voir des jeux de combats débouler (un Soulca ou Kof sûrement)
ça va être la machine portable des jeux de combats et des jeux multi fun  ::lol::

----------


## RDeckard

> Mais c'est à peine plus cher que 2 costumes et un stage en DLC de SF5 
> Ceci dit la Switch quelle console (Mario kart, Zelda) 
> Pour le moment elle est trop difficile à s'en procurer et la fiabilité de la machine est assez douteuse mais en fin d'année, miam, avec tous les hits, voir des jeux de combats débouler (un Soulca ou Kof sûrement)
> ça va être la machine portable des jeux de combats et des jeux multi fun



J’attends Noël aussi je laisse les autres faire les bêta testeur  ::P: 

En plus je suis à cours d'idée pour les cadeaux des gamins (heureusement que Nintendo est là).

----------


## Mr Thy

> Non mais le truc à motion control on s'en cogne. ça reste quand Super Street Fighter 2X, soit la meilleure version de Street 2 ever. Quand même.
> 
> Mais putain que c'est cher.


Probablement la faute justement à ces conneries de bonus qui servent à rien à part donner une excuse à Capcom pour justifier le prix. Ça reste un jeu qui existait déjà hein.

----------


## Minouche

Impossible de jouer en ligne ce soir, je me fais jeter des serveurs toutes les minutes... :tired: 

Manquerai plus qu'ils comptabilisent des ragequit...

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Pareil, aujourd'hui c'est soit Lag/Tp ou déco'...

----------


## Mr Thy

Ouais, ça commençait déjà hier soir.

Mais sinon:

----------


## Hige

Devant Rocket League, keskia  :Cigare:

----------


## Rom1

Derrière HOTS, la lose...

----------


## Minouche

Je note surtout que la fréquentation baisse.

----------


## Mr Thy

Déjà que c'est rare de voir un jeu de VS dans cette liste.

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Oui c'est clair puis bon vu le nombre de Stream H24 avec avec les 8 premiers jeux aussi.

----------


## Ethyls

Faites monter les stats et regardez la FDJ, c'est maintenant.

----------


## Zerger

4 jeux Blizzard sur 5 quand même  :Clap:

----------


## Ethyls

Comme quoi Diablo 3 c'est fortement de la merde.

Edit : cela dit ça veut rien dire le classement pour D3 vu qu'on se base sur l'e-sport. Toujours est il que D3 est nul à chier.

----------


## Hem

Seulement 47% du temps total sur de l'esport? Je m'attendais à beaucoup plus. En même temps dans le microcosme fr les streams de sf5 hors esport dépassent rarement les 50 viewers  ::XD:: .

----------


## RDeckard

http://store.steampowered.com/app/57...STEAM_EDITION/

allez 1 mois à attendre

----------


## Yoggsothoth

HS  ::ninja::

----------


## Zerger

La DA de Capcom  :Facepalm: 




Ptain les enflures, faut raquer le Deluxe Pack pour avoir les 4 persos DLC  :tired: 

Lol, y'a déjà deux canards qui ont préco !  ::siffle::

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Old   ::ninja:: ²

----------


## RDeckard

kof 14 précommander donne accès à la béta 

versions deluxe acheté

----------


## Mr Thy

Les serveurs toujours en mode clodo pour le moment.

----------


## Mr Thy

Weekly Famitsu a demandé à ses lecteurs japonais quels étaient leurs jeu de baston préférés. Les résultats :



> 20. SoulCalibur V (PS3/Xbox 360) - 98 points
> 
> 19. Dead or Alive 5: Last Round (PS4/PS3/Xbox One/PC) - 109 points
> 
> 18. Under Night In-Birth Exe:Late[st] (Vita/PS4/PS3/Arcade) - 111 points
> 
> 17. Garou: Mark of the Wolves (Vita/Switch/PS3/PS2/Xbox 360/Neo Geo/DC/PC/iOS/Android/Arcade) - 124 points
> 
> 16. Rival Schools: United by Fate (DC/Arcade) - 125 points
> ...

----------


## Kamikaze

Lol KOF XIV devant tous les jeux SNK, sérieux?

----------


## RDeckard

il est ou kof 98 et pas de kof 13 et 2002

----------


## LeChameauFou

C'est d'la merde. Y'a pas Justice League task force dans l'classement.

----------


## RDeckard

> C'est d'la merde. Y'a pas Justice League task force dans l'classement.


Oui mais justice league c'est comme mortal Kombat c'est de la M...... ::ninja::

----------


## Hige

SFV top 6. HA !

----------


## Yoggsothoth

> ou mais justice league c'est comme mortal Kombat c'est de la M......


Ho lui il cherche un Chameau fou !



Spoiler Alert! 




Bon c'est dromadaire ok ...

----------


## RDeckard

En même temps je sais pourquoi je la ramène je n'ai jamais jouer à justice league et mortal combat le dernier que j'ai effleuré c’était sur megadrive ::P:

----------


## Mr Thy

Moi ce qui me surprend surtout, c'est pourquoi y a pas Rise of the Robtots dans le top 5  ::ninja::

----------


## RDeckard

> Moi ce qui me surprend surtout, c'est pourquoi y a pas Rise of the Robtots dans le top 5


lol j'y ai penser en plus 






voilà

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Double post HS ,de mieux en mieux  ::o:

----------


## RDeckard

> Double post HS ,de mieux en mieux



j’arrête je vais faire dodo demain dosage de la beta de kof 14

----------


## Kamikaze

Va falloir se cotiser pour un précis de grammaire française aussi.

----------


## von_yaourt

Haha, Luffy qui raconte qu'il a tanké la E-League volontairement parce que la finale (vendredi 26 mai aux USA, samedi dans la nuit chez nous) a lieu juste avant le Red Bull Kumite (dimanche aprèm en France). Donc Phenom, Daigo, Xiao Hai et PR Balrog vont jouer la finale à Atlanta, piquer un somme, prendre l'avion et arriver à 7h00 du matin à Charles De Gaulle pour jouer à 14h00 au Red Bull Kumite. 

Excuse de sac ?  ::P:

----------


## RDeckard

> Va falloir se cotiser pour un précis de grammaire française aussi.


Oui je vais faire un effort promis.

----------


## Mr Thy

Toute cette analyse pour pondre un truc dégueulasse.

En parlant de dégeulasse, et ça me turlupine depuis le début. J'ai certains textes (le meilleur exemple est le gros V de la barre V-trigger) que j'arrive pas du tout à avoir au net (quel que soit le mode graphique, tout full à donf). Même aprrès une nouvelle CG, et un écran avec une réso complètement différente à l'ancienne, c'est toujours le mal absolu (comme si le AA ne se faisait pas sur certains textes). Et je sais que je suis pas le seul, les screens de certains canards (Vorsh et Rodrigo par exemple) ont le même prob.

Yogg par contre ne l'a pas, c'est bien lisse. Allez balance, t'as fait comment (tu joue en 1080p par hasard? Le seul truc commun que je trouve c'est que moi, Vorsh et Rodrigo jouent sur une réso non 1080p)?

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Oui suis en 1080p et rien d'autre je crois .

----------


## LeChameauFou

> Oui mais justice league c'est comme mortal Kombat c'est de la M......


Justice League tast force : Rien que la musique et les coupes mulets, le jeu vaut un 10/10.


Spoiler Alert! 


En revanche, blade runner le film c'est d'la merde (bim !)

----------


## RDeckard

> Justice League tast force : Rien que la musique et les coupes mulets, le jeu vaut un 10/10.
> 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> En revanche, blade runner le film c'est d'la merde (bim !)


ho la vache enfin le chameau blade runner de la merde tu veux la guerre tu va l'avoir ::P: 

Rien que La musique vaut 1000000/10  :B):

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

> Justice League tast force : Rien que la musique et les coupes mulets, le jeu vaut un 10/10.
> 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> En revanche, blade runner le film c'est d'la merde (bim !)


Perso, je trouve que les jeux vidéo 

Spoiler Alert! 


de baston

 c'est de la merde !  ::o:  ::ninja::

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

Suite à notre petite partie de l'autre soir avec SebRyu, je me demandais s'il ne serait pas intéressant d'indiquer dans la liste de page d'accueil le niveau -au moins approximatif- de chacun, afin de faciliter les rencontres entre les joueurs.
Bien sûr, j'ai conscience que jouer avec des plus forts que soi est formateur et passionnant (et il me faudrait d'ailleurs jouer davantage avec vous, les cadors) mais je ne suis pas certain que la réciproque soit toujours vraie.
À titre perso j'aimerais bien pouvoir rencontrer des gens contre qui j'ai une chance de gagner un round de temps en temps (je sais, ça va être dur de trouver ça  ::P: ) …tout en pouvant jouer avec n'importe qui d'autre quand même quand on le souhaite, hein…  ::rolleyes:: 

PS : Mjoln, as-tu la possibilité de m'ajouter à la liste en tant que "Joueur actif", stp ? Je t'en remercie par avance.  :;): 
*Mon pseudo Steam :* [CPC] Ashley TOUCRU

----------


## RDeckard

> Suite à notre petite partie de l'autre soir avec SebRyu, je me demandais s'il ne serait pas intéressant d'indiquer dans la liste de page d'accueil le niveau -au moins approximatif- de chacun, afin de faciliter les rencontres entre les joueurs.
> Bien sûr, j'ai conscience que jouer avec des plus forts que soi est formateur et passionnant (et il me faudrait d'ailleurs jouer davantage avec vous, les cadors) mais je ne suis pas certain que la réciproque soit toujours vraie.
> À titre perso j'aimerais bien pouvoir rencontrer des gens contre qui j'ai une chance de gagner un round de temps en temps (je sais, ça va être dur de trouver ça ) …tout en pouvant jouer avec n'importe qui d'autre quand même quand on le souhaite, hein… 
> 
> PS : Mjoln, as-tu la possibilité de m'ajouter à la liste en tant que "Joueur actif", stp ? Je t'en remercie par avance. 
> *Mon pseudo Steam :* [CPC] Ashley TOUCRU


je t'ai ajouté à ma liste mais les vrais jouent à kof :^_^:

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

> je t'ai ajouté à ma liste mais les vrais jouent à kof


C'est validé, Michael.  :;):

----------


## RDeckard

> C'est validé, Michael.


oui c’est moi  :Cigare:

----------


## Supergounou

> Suite à notre petite partie de l'autre soir avec SebRyu, je me demandais s'il ne serait pas intéressant d'indiquer dans la liste de page d'accueil le niveau -au moins approximatif- de chacun, afin de faciliter les rencontres entre les joueurs.


Moi je suis super silver

----------


## ababa

Le niveau, c'est comme Saint Seiya, chevaliers de bronze, silver, or...
J'affronte des chevaliers d'or pour qu'ils m'enseignent le 7 ème sens  :Emo:  
J'ai maté un replay de toi vs SebRyu, tu as bien progressé aussi  :;): 
Y a pas de mystères, il faut doser pour s'améliorer
Perso, je suis bronze mais je préfère affronter des silvers/golds pour me faire tarter mais c'est surtout que ça t'apprends à mieux jouer, en rookie/bronze, tu choppes des habitudes de sac et c'est difficile à s'en défaire  :Facepalm:

----------


## Seb Ryu 84

> mais je ne suis pas certain que la réciproque soit toujours vraie.


Je me pose également souvent la question (la crainte d'ennuyer l'autre joueur). Mais, pour ma part, si la personne est du même niveau que moi ou moins forte, en salon j'en profite pour jouer des persos que je ne me permettrai pas de choisir en matchmaking et du coup ce n'est que du fun et on redécouvre un peu le jeu aussi  ::lol:: !

----------


## RDeckard

> Le niveau, c'est comme Saint Seiya, chevaliers de bronze, silver, or...
> J'affronte des chevaliers d'or pour qu'ils m'enseignent le 7 ème sens  
> J'ai maté un replay de toi vs SebRyu, tu as bien progressé aussi 
> Y a pas de mystères, il faut doser pour s'améliorer
> Perso, je suis bronze mais je préfère affronter des silvers/golds pour me faire tarter mais c'est surtout que ça t'apprends à mieux jouer, en rookie/bronze, tu choppes des habitudes de sac et c'est difficile à s'en défaire



Quand il sera en promo je le prend "saint seiya"

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

> J'ai maté un replay de toi vs SebRyu, tu as bien progressé aussi


Comment ça !  ::w00t::  Ah ouais, m…de ! J'oublie toujours qu'on peut regarder les replays dans le jeu !  ::o:  ::O:  Purée, ça m'ouvre des perspectives, ça !  ::lol::

----------


## Zerger

> Quand il sera en promo je le prend "saint seiya"


Tu va prendre Dragon Ball Xenoverse aussi ?  ::trollface::

----------


## Hige

On s'en tape non ?  ::trollface::

----------


## SquiZz

> Le niveau, c'est comme Saint Seiya, chevaliers de bronze, silver, or...
> J'affronte des chevaliers d'or pour qu'ils m'enseignent le 7 ème sens  
> J'ai maté un replay de toi vs SebRyu, tu as bien progressé aussi 
> Y a pas de mystères, il faut doser pour s'améliorer
> Perso, je suis bronze mais je préfère affronter des silvers/golds pour me faire tarter mais c'est surtout que ça t'apprends à mieux jouer, en rookie/bronze, tu choppes des habitudes de sac et c'est difficile à s'en défaire


Tu peux m'ajouter, je ne suis que ultra bronze. 
Moi je ne suis pas d'accord, je pense qu'il vaut mieux jouer avec des joueurs un peu plus fort (silver dans mon cas). Ça force à s'appliquer mais ça laisse un peu de place pour jouer et essayer de placer quelques phases. Si l'écart de niveau est trop grand, on subit trop et on ne comprendra pas bien pourquoi on se fait défoncer. Le mieux c'est si on est en audio et que le joueur le plus fort explique en live ses phases astuces et nos défauts.

----------


## RDeckard

> Tu va prendre Dragon Ball Xenoverse aussi ?


 non les Dragon Ball en dehors du manga et de l’animé (combat contre freezer qui dure des plombes), j’aime pas les jeux tiré de la licence  ::P:

----------


## Mjoln

> PS : Mjoln, as-tu la possibilité de m'ajouter à la liste en tant que "Joueur actif", stp ? Je t'en remercie par avance. 
> *Mon pseudo Steam :* [CPC] Ashley TOUCRU


Pas de souci mais c'est quoi ton ID CFN ?

Purée, les mecs, je suis pas contre les HS, mais là vous tartinez quand même...

----------


## ababa

> Tu peux m'ajouter, je ne suis que ultra bronze. 
> Moi je ne suis pas d'accord, je pense qu'il vaut mieux jouer avec des joueurs un peu plus fort (silver dans mon cas). Ça force à s'appliquer mais ça laisse un peu de place pour jouer et essayer de placer quelques phases. Si l'écart de niveau est trop grand, on subit trop et on ne comprendra pas bien pourquoi on se fait défoncer. Le mieux c'est si on est en audio et que le joueur le plus fort explique en live ses phases astuces et nos défauts.


Je te mp, mon pseudo CFN est en première page mais mon compte Steam, c'est une galère à trouver  :;):

----------


## Ethyls

Pareil pour la liste, Ethyls ici, Ethyls sur Steam, Ethyls comme CFN. Actuellement tout juste Gold.

----------


## Supergounou

> Purée, les mecs, je suis pas contre les HS, mais là vous tartinez quand même...


+1, c'est la première fois depuis la sortie du jeu que je zappe des pans entier du topic.

----------


## Vorshakaar

> Yogg par contre ne l'a pas, c'est bien lisse. Allez balance, t'as fait comment (tu joue en 1080p par hasard? Le seul truc commun que je trouve c'est que moi, Vorsh et Rodrigo jouent sur une réso non 1080p)?


Je joue en 1920x1080  ::huh:: 




Désolé pour le choix de l'adversaire  ::trollface::  .

----------


## Mr Thy

Je parle de cette image là par exemple (t'en as encore en 1440x900)


Mais bon, je suis pratiquement certain maintenant que c'est une question de scaling, si le jeu n'est pas en 1080, pouet, truc crado.

Edit - et comme je suis d'humeur... Roh matez le beau mod Ibuki qu'on peut pas installer sur PS4

----------


## Vorshakaar

Ho ! Quand j'étais encore silver  :Mellow2:  !

C'était mon vieil écran 19", je tourne au 32" super rapide maintenant  :Cigare:  .

Le bon vieux temps avant de perdre mes points avec ces p#&$!n de bugs à la noix  :<_<:

----------


## Seb Ryu 84

> Toute cette analyse pour pondre un truc dégueulasse.


Question de goût. Moi je suis fan 😉. Capcom please...

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

> Pas de souci mais c'est quoi ton ID CFN ?


Il me semblait que c'était le même.  ::unsure::  Je regarde et te donne ça.  :;):

----------


## Claiy



----------


## Kamikaze

Oui j'ai dit exactement la même chose sur le topic de KOF  :tired:  on va sévir sur les hors sujets

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Reste quelques problèmes techniques j'ai eu plusieurs crash intempestifs

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Ici: http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/94...-sur-Steam-%21

À noter que le jeu est en close beta pour le moment

----------


## SquiZz

Juri est vraiment fun. Je viens de me revisionner la trés bonne vidéo de Kami. 
Finalement qu'est ce qui change en S2?

----------


## Yoggsothoth

> Juri est vraiment fun. Je viens de me revisionner la trés bonne vidéo de Kami. 
> Finalement qu'est ce qui change en S2?


https://www.eventhubs.com/news/2017/...ble-end-april/

----------


## Kamikaze

> Juri est vraiment fun. Je viens de me revisionner la trés bonne vidéo de Kami. 
> Finalement qu'est ce qui change en S2?


Ouaaah, beaucoup de changements pour Juri, elle est encore meilleure. Ses normaux sont meilleurs 

C'est cette changelist (pas celle de yogg, sac): https://www.eventhubs.com/news/2016/...eet-fighter-5/. Mais dès que je récupère mon matos de micro que j'ai oublié en france comme un con je ressortirai des vidz', plus courtes propres et concices, 1 heures de "euh" avec une image dégueu c'est ghetto

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Ah oui avec tout ces changements en cours et à venir je suis perdu ...

----------


## Mr Thy

Bah déjà, je crois que un des trucs qui lui font le plus mal (déjà depuis la saison 1) c'est le fait qu'elle doit "approvisioner" ses projectiles. Ca force déjà à avoir une gestion des projectiles complètement différente que normalement.

En plus, sur papier ses normaux n'ont pas l'air hyper pourri, mais question hitbox c'est assez bizarre, elle a des trucs qui whiffent sans raison (et un dragon ou la hitbox disparait pour quelque frames n'aide rien, mais ça changera dans la 2.5).

Mais en fin de compte, ça revient à la connaissance du perso. Je crois que c'est principalement parce qu'elle une façon de jouer un peu différente du reste du cast, qu'il faut un peu plus de temps pour trouver les trucs qui marchent. C'est hun perso assez honnête. Comme d'hab y a des joueurs qui font des trucs de ouf avec. Regarde Gentleman Thief par exemple.

Je crois que c'est un perso viable, mais que pas mal de monde dors dessus, juste parce qu'il y a pas encore de gros pro player qui a montré vraiment le potentiel du perso.

/in before Hige qui dira que le perso est une grosse bouze.

----------


## Kamikaze

Juri c'est comme Gen ou Ibuki, il faudra qu'un top player se sorte les doigts car c'est clairement un perso footsies ++ qui peut dominer facilement. Mais bon la tendance est un peu molle sur SFV en ce moment j'ai l'impression. Y'a que Bonchan, Tokido et Xian qui jouent des trucs un peu nouveau. Le reste passe son temps à chialer, résultat: on a pas vu beaucoup de Urien gagner.

Bonchan a encore gagné un gros tournoi CPT ce WE d'ailleurs

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Genre tout simplement, tu prends le style de jeu de Punk, tu rajoutes un bas mk et un stand mk encore plus énervants, une meilleure vitesse de marche avant et de meilleurs tick throws, un v-trigger qui fait plus mal, un meilleur saut. Enfin franchement c'est au minimum l'équivalent de Karin mais meilleur potentiel car beaucoup plus d'outils.

----------


## Hige

> Genre tout simplement, tu prends le style de jeu de Punk, tu rajoutes un bas mk et un stand mk encore plus énervants, une meilleure vitesse de marche avant et de meilleurs tick throws, un v-trigger qui fait plus mal, un meilleur saut. Enfin franchement c'est au minimum l'équivalent de Karin mais meilleur potentiel car beaucoup plus d'outils.


Wat ?

Je sais pas ce que t'as fumé mais Juri est surclassée par Karin dans tous ces domaines. Pas pour rien d'ailleurs qu'Infil joue Karin au lieu de Juri désormais. Sans dec, c'est le match-up le plus facile pour Karin et je te l'ai prouvé assez facilement.

----------


## Kamikaze

Mouais je sais pas trop ce que t'entends par prouvé mais 2 rounds pris à ma Juri en carton avec une bonne Karin ça veut pas dire grand chose. D'ailleurs je veux bien qu'on en apprenne plus en faisant des longs sets hein  ::trollface::  on verra alors. Tabasser ma Juri en mode apprentissage quelques fois et partir en stance de grand prince "haha j'ai raison" c'est un peu facile, faudrait des runbacks quoi. Bon après si tu as encore la défaite de grande finale en travers de la gorge je comprends  ::ninja::  

Sa vitesse de marche est meilleure c'est un fait, ses anti airs sont meilleurs c'est un fait, son jeu de choppe est meilleur. Elle a plus de variations.

Karin c'est un perso de tournoi plus facile à utiliser que Juri c'est sûr mais je pense que les top players ont largement le potentiel de jouer Juri au max et Juri au max est très forte je trouve. C'est pareil je trouve Necalli assez faible et pourtant Phenom bat tout le monde avec, y'a une différence entre le perso en soi et le perso en tournoi porté par un joueur.

Genre Aris (le joueur de Tekken) considère que si ton perso est plus "facile" à jouer il est plus fort dans sa tier list car la valeur théorique du perso n'a pas d'intérêt pour lui. C'est comme Chun Li, tout le monde savait qu'elle était top sur le papier, pourtant la simple barrière d'exécution (faible comparée à des jeux comme Guilty ou autre) fait qu'on ne l'a jamais vu gagner. Puis elle a été nerf.

Donc dans une tier list "réelle" en tournoi, là où tu sues des mains et que tu mouilles les couches Karin est bien plus à l'aise. Juri faut beaucoup de taff' mais potentiel plus élevé, encore plein de trucs inexplorés aussi

----------


## Hige

J't'ai mis 3-0 ez la dernière fois qu'on a joué, la discussion est close  ::ninja:: 

Le jeu de chope de Juri est tellement meilleur que tout le monde veut nerf celui de Karin parce qu'on a pas touché à son throw loop. La vitesse de marche est inutile puisqu'elle n'a pas de bons boutons. Pour les AA c'est de la triche, elle a un dragon  :tired: 

Juri c'est l'opposé de Ken : le perso a l'air bon en théorie et sur la frame data, en jeu c'est pas applicable.

----------


## Kamikaze

Tu dis nimp' son st Mp et son cr.MK sont violents, ses normaux sont super fort, st Mk pareil. M'enfin c'est discussion papier tout ça, ça vaut ce que ça vaut. Moi tout ce que je dis c'est que je suis dispo quand tu veux pour un FT100 Juri Karin afin d'apporter des éléments concrets à la discussion

----------


## Mr Thy



----------


## Supergounou

J'ai apporté les popcorns  :Popcorn:

----------


## Kamikaze

Nan mais on est autour d'une tasse de thé avec Hige vous inquiétez pas

----------


## Supergounou

Oh mais on ne s'inquiète pas!  ::): 

D'ailleurs, hier j'ai entendu Hige dire qu'il te pétait ton Griffe avec le stick à l'envers et que t'avais même pas de poil au torse  ::ninja::

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Tiens moi il m'a juste dit qu'en fait t'étais un vieux frôlant la quarantaine  ::o:

----------


## Supergounou

Hhhaaannnn, comment ça m'aurait pas plu, ça!

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Bon tu arrêtes avec tes HS toi  ::ninja::

----------


## Mr Thy

Edit - en parlant de vieux. Tu t'es déjà rappelé de quoi tu voulais me parler, Yogg?

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Méheuuu ...non .


Sinon moi qui cherchais un petit costume en tout simplicité, histoire de varier,pour ma Kolin.




 :Facepalm:

----------


## Mr Thy

T'as pas encore vu celui qu'il a fait en secret en même temps...

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Celui là ? 



 :Facepalm: ²

----------


## Mr Thy

Wé. Trop longtemps en présence d'Urien à mon avis.

----------


## Claiy

> Celui là ? 
> 
> https://c3.patreon.com/2/patreon-pos..._BaLq7P6vy0%3D
> 
> ²


Je suis là tombé dessus en cherchant du contenu pour le forum KoF, lave toi les yeux avec :



PS : Si le chara design est toujours à vomir, merci de ne pas me porter responsable.

----------


## Hige

D'ailleurs Thy, faudrait qu'on se retape à l'occasion. J'ai une strat à tester  :tired:

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Merci Claiy, il y a 2 combos que je ne connaissais pas en plus( oui je l'ai bien taffé )

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

> Juri c'est comme Gen ou Ibuki, il faudra qu'un top player se sorte les doigts car c'est clairement un perso footsies ++ qui peut dominer facilement. Mais bon la tendance est un peu molle sur SFV en ce moment j'ai l'impression. Y'a que Bonchan, Tokido et Xian qui jouent des trucs un peu nouveau. Le reste passe son temps à chialer, résultat: on a pas vu beaucoup de Urien gagner.


Comme tout bon n00B qui se respecte j'ai regardé pas mal de vidéos de compét', et c'est un peu mon regret : je trouve dommage que les joueurs de haut niveau jouent presque exclusivement un seul personnage. Parfois, j'aimerais voir ce qu'ils seraient capables de sortir avec un autre perso. J'ai trouvé intéressant par exemple que Ryan Hart, aux Eleague machinchouette, change de perso (pour prendre Sonic, je crois) alors qu'il était dominé, et que ça lui permette pendant quelques rounds de relancer le suspense. Le match y a retrouvé un peu d'intérêt un instant… avant qu'il se fasse déchirer quand même.  ::P: 
Moi qui essaie de jouer Laura, j'aimerais bien voir Wolfkrone jouer un autre perso pour voir ce qu'il en ferait.  ::rolleyes:: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Je suis là tombé dessus en cherchant du contenu pour le forum KoF…


Pas à dire, je ne sais pas ce que deviendra ce Ed, mais je trouve ses combos vraiment fades.  :ouaiouai: 

Sinon, si vous me voyez sur SFV en ce moment, inutile pour autant de me solliciter pour du fight en ligne, l'expérience vécue hier soir avec Yog a malheureusement confirmé que le jeu est actuellement injouable pour moi compte tenu de la qualité déplorable de ma connexion depuis quelques jours.  :Emo:  Merci à ceux qui, hier soir, m'ont proposé (Yog et ababa entre autres), j'aurais adoré jouer avec vous.  ::sad::

----------


## yodaxy

Haha  ::XD::

----------


## ababa

EX Flying Barcelona de Vega, c'est compté comme un coup en l'air donc la garde accroupi, on se fait manger c'est ça?  :Emo:

----------


## Kamikaze

Ouais faut garder overhead, mais si tu dash en avant il ne pourra jamais te toucher

----------


## ababa

Merci, j'avais fait donc l'erreur de garder accroupi contre le Vega sale de Yodaxy  ::ninja:: 
Il me semble que le saut arrière risque de se faire toucher par le Flying Barcelone?

----------


## Mr Thy

Tu peut faire un air air si t'as un coup aérien qui touche vers le haut. Mais si le Vega commence à comprendre, il appuiera plus tôt et ça risque de bouffer ton coup. Dash avant reste une très bonne réponse.

----------


## Kamikaze

Dash avant gagne toujours sans aucune embrouille et Vega a un long recover que tu peux punir quand il atterri dans le vide. Vega peut vraiment pas faire ce coup au pif en vrai, mais ouais ça arnaque pas mal quand le mec en face connait pas.

Si tu essayes de air to air Vega peut chopper une double touche voire te toucher clean, à éviter.

----------


## Mr Thy

> D'ailleurs Thy, faudrait qu'on se retape à l'occasion. J'ai une strat à tester


Profites-en, je suis dans une période molle avec Bison.

----------


## Mjoln

> Dash avant gagne toujours sans aucune embrouille et Vega a un long recover que tu peux punir quand il atterri dans le vide. Vega peut vraiment pas faire ce coup au pif en vrai, mais ouais ça arnaque pas mal quand le *Mjoln* en face connait pas.
> 
> Si tu essayes de air to air Vega peut chopper une double touche voire te toucher clean, à éviter.


Fixed.

J'annonce mon retour, ce soir, sur la scène du VS fighting. Tremblez.  ::ninja::

----------


## Mr Thy

> J'annonce mon retour, ce soir, sur la scène du VS fighting. Tremblez.


 :Vibre:

----------


## Yoggsothoth



----------


## Mr Thy

Alors, petite question. Si un perso se baisse, et qu'on fait crossup, est-ce que sa hurtbox reste "baissée" même si l'animation de retournement montre le perso levé?



Parce que LP anti-air, j'en ai un peu marre. Je sais, pas sauter. Mais merde quoi, parfois c'est abusé.

----------


## Yoggsothoth

C'est effectivement la plaie du jeu pour moi et même si Alex et Kolin bénéficient de ce LP divin .

----------


## Mr Thy

Rien ne t'oblige à l'utiliser  :;):

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Boarf pur réflexe du coup .

----------


## Supergounou

Là, Thy, j'ai limite l'impression que c'est un soucis de lag?

----------


## Mr Thy

Non non, vu pendant le jeu. Ca m'a tellement frappé, que j'ai directement regardé le replay, c'est ce que tu vois sur ma vidéo. Y a pas de lag dans le replay.

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Hooo toi t'es jaloux de pas avoir un aussi bon LP AA  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Supergounou

> Non non, vu pendant le jeu. Ca m'a tellement frappé, que j'ai directement regardé le replay, c'est ce que tu vois sur ma vidéo. Y a pas de lag dans le replay.


Alors c'est vraiment de la merde.

----------


## Mr Thy

> Hooo toi t'es jaloux de pas avoir un aussi bon LP AA


Nan mais, d'un côté, OK je râle sur le lp anti air, mais d'un côté, j'accepte encore partiellement quand ça touche "normalement". Mais la, je trouve abusé. Le Ryu se baisse, OK, il évite la hitbox. Il se retourne, levé, reste levé pour donner son lp, PENDANT que ma hitbox est au dessus de lui, pendant plusieures frames. Et y a même pas double touche, c'est moi qui me fait casser. Je dis non.

J'ai peut-être pas un lp AA, mais j'ai un bas lp anti air moi môsieur. Faut juste que je taffe encore mes distances. Mais j'ai remarqué que Tampa Bison l'utilise souvent en tournoi, avec assez de succès.

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Oui je te taquine, c'est vraiment n'imp' .

----------


## Hige

> Boarf pur réflexe du coup .


Pareil avec Karin, j'appuie toujours sur LP par réflexe et 2 frames plus tard je me râle dessus parce que j'aurais pu faire HP/dragon ex.

----------


## Mr Thy

Pareil avec n'importe quel perso, je fais toujours mon anti air quand je me suis déjà fait toucher par un jump in, 2 frames plus tard je me râle dessus parce que j'aurais pu le faire à temps  ::ninja::

----------


## Kamikaze

Ta hitbox de crossup a loupé ses frames actives ou était pas encore active, mais ouais c'est méga galère de crossup pendant le neutral, c'est surtout les hitbox des crossups qui sont trop petites et pas actives assez longtemps en fait, les lp touchent légèrement vers le haut aussi et tout ça rend les crossup pas ouf. En fait de ce que j'ai testé en sautant non stop pendant les matchs tu peux tout simplement pas crossup si le mec peut bouger (hors meaty donc) et la seule solution c'est des sauts ambigu ou en fait tu tape devant avec un gros coup avec un timing early. Ou alors des gros gamble à base de changement de trajectoire de saut du style Rashid ou Necalli. Mais ouais en résumé, si le mec peut bouger, tu peux pas trop le cross up :/ j'ai vraiment tenté toutes les trajectoires vicelardes avec plusieurs persos, y'a pas moyen.

----------


## Mr Thy

Tu veux des sauts ambigus : Bison vs Urien. Demande à Yogg.

----------


## Yoggsothoth

HAHA surtout si je bas HP sur ton crossup, il se passe des choses étranges à ce moment bien précis .

----------


## Seb Ryu 84

> Pareil avec Karin, j'appuie toujours sur LP par réflexe et 2 frames plus tard je me râle dessus parce que j'aurais pu faire HP/dragon ex.


Idem! On est en train de prendre une sale habitude...

----------


## Hige

::o:

----------


## Mr Thy

Tierwhore je vous dit  ::P:

----------


## SquiZz

Et Chun li alors, elle a complètement disparue?

----------


## Mr Thy

Je crois que Goichi l'utilise encore. Ortiz l'a drop c'est sûr.

- - - Updated - - -

Qu'est ce que Street Fighter représente pour toi? "Rien, je joue pour la thune".



PS: l'oreille experimenté remarquera qu'ils tiennent tous les deux un micro, mais qu'ils ont utilisé le son pourri de la caméra. Bien joué... :Clap:

----------


## Hige

Go1 main Booki maintenant, Chun est un counter-pick.

----------


## von_yaourt

Ouais, Goichi ne joue que top tier, c'est un principe chez lui.

----------


## Kamikaze

Ibuki top tier c'est un peu le fantasme de l'année quand même, y'a beaucoup plus fort. Elle est pas nulle du tout mais pas top tier. À côté de perso comme Urien, Cammy etc. elle fait pâle figure

----------


## von_yaourt

Les Japonais ne sont pas d'accord avec toi.

Mais bon, si tu trouves Juri plus forte, c'est sans doute parce que tu tiens ta tier-list à l'envers.  ::ninja::

----------


## Kamikaze

Sors moi toutes les tier listes à la pisse de jap, qui mettait Zangief dans le top et on en reparle en comparant ça aux résultats

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Y'avait Rashid aussi un moment dedans, c'est un putain de carnaval les tiers list, chacun en pond 2 par jour.

----------


## von_yaourt

Zangief, tu veux dire le perso le plus débile du jeu qui n'a que deux counterpicks (certes mega violents) ?  ::ninja:: 

Désolé, en matière de tierlist je fais plus confiance à GO1 qu'aux randoms français.  ::trollface:: 

Néanmoins, comme je le disais y a un moment, c'est SFV, tout le monde peut gagner avec n'importe quel perso. Suffit de faire des choppes.  ::ninja::

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Suis d'accord avec Kami sur ce point ! dès qu'un bon joueur maitrise un perso et dérouille tout le monde, hop le perso est top tiers...MAIS ils oublient bien vite le joueur alors que c'est bien connu que "Sans maitrise la puissance n'est rien" ©Michelin

Exemple 'Gief, QUI à part Itabashi sama san le maitrise autant ?
Karin avec Punk, Gouki avec Tokido etc ...

Du coup un contre exemple avec Nash, qui est low depuis peu alors que Bonchan montre que non ou moins que les gens le pensent .

----------


## Kamikaze

Sauf que si tu prends la tier list de Punk, ou d'un autre joueur jap' qui fait de meilleurs résultats que GO1 c'est pas la même. Donc je fais plus confiance à un mec qui gagne qu'à un joueur de air dasher random?

----------


## Mr Thy

Les mecs de Topanga tayvay.


Mais bon, tierlist, schmierlist. Parfois les tierlist des jeux changent encore des années après que le jeu soit tombé dans l'oubli. Et ça dépend fortement du joueur aussi.

Et pis pour mon niveau de sacoche, ça veut encore moins dire.

----------


## Yoggsothoth

En fait faudrait faire un ratio, car chaque joueur note par rapport à leur match up surtout .

Du coup ça serait en top 3 

-1 Guile
-2 Ibuki
-3 Boxer

----------


## Kamikaze

Ouais enfin les tier list qui prennent 7 persos c'est peut-être là qu'il faut se dire que le jeu est plus ou moins équilibré surtout quand tous les joueurs qui sont sur ce tableau se sont fait torcher par Punk

- - - Mise à jour - - -

D'ailleurs Ibuki a rien gagné pour le moment si? Ça se trouve ils ont fait ça le lendemain du Top 2 de Xian et ils se sont chié dessus en le voyant jouer comme ça

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Oui c'est tellement après que Xian l'ai sortie que tout le monde est passé dessus ! non ce n'est pas sale  ::ninja::

----------


## Mr Thy

Final round, Ibuki non?

----------


## von_yaourt

Surtout, faut arrêter avec cet argument des résultats en tournoi, les persos ne font pas le niveau des joueurs. Y a des tonnes de facteurs qui font que ça n'a pas grande importance, surtout quand la plupart des meilleurs joueurs jouent justement des persos exotiques pour éviter que les adversaires ne maîtrisent le match-up à 100% (genre Fuudo, par exemple). 

Quand je vois que le consensus des tops japonais c'est de mettre Ibuki parmi les tops, je ne me dis pas que ce sont de grosses sacoches qui n'ont pas compris la craquance de Ryu ou Juri, hein.  ::P:

----------


## Yoggsothoth

> Final round, Ibuki non?


Wep

----------


## Kamikaze

Bah c'est simplement plus pertinent d'utiliser des faits que de la spéculation, aussi japonaise soit elle. Et les tiers list ça vaut ce que ça vaut, pas grand chose, c'est surtout valable à bas niveau. Le top 3 CPT c'est Karin, Nash, Necalli, bonjour.

----------


## Mr Thy

> Surtout, faut arrêter avec cet argument des résultats en tournoi, les persos ne font pas le niveau des joueurs.


Ouais mais ho, on fait quoi alors. Idolâtrer des sa... silvers du live?  ::P:

----------


## Kamikaze

Pour moi c'est Xian le top tier, pas Ibuki

----------


## Hem

Ibuki ça gagne peut être rien mais les 2 seuls gros joueurs qui la joue son assez haut et réguliers.

----------


## Mr Thy

Bah voila. A ce niveau, tu joues plus contre Nash, Gief, ... Mais contre Bonchan, Itazan etc...

Sinon, le live il dit ça : https://www.eventhubs.com/imagegalle...-popularity/1/

Tierwhore je vous dit  ::P:

----------


## Yoggsothoth

> Pour moi c'est Xian le top tier, pas Ibuki


C'est ce que j'essaie de dire depuis talleur  :Vibre:

----------


## Kamikaze

D'jà faudrait être d'accord sur ce que tier list veut dire. Nécessairement y'a un niveau d'exécution par exemple, genre qui arrive a confirmer le bas mk de Karin sur max damage, en vrai y'a quasiment que Punk qui confirme aussi bien, donc Karin top tier ou pas? Balancer tout un tas de liste et dire machin est une tier whore ça a pas beaucoup de sens sans plus de détails.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Ibuki ça gagne peut être rien mais les 2 seuls gros joueurs qui la joue son assez haut et réguliers.


C'est qui le deuxième?

----------


## Mr Thy

Le seul truc c'est qu'on n'a pas ce pic ultramassif avec certain persos je trouve.

Punk domine avec Karin, on ne voit plus que des Karin.
Xian fait le zouave avec Ibuki. Ibuki-time.
Bonchan gagne avec Nash, je suis sûr qu'on verra une hausse de Nash.

Itazan flex ses muscles avec Gief. Euh...

- - - Updated - - -




> D'jà faudrait être d'accord sur ce que tier list veut dire. Nécessairement y'a un niveau d'exécution par exemple, genre qui arrive a confirmer le bas mk de Karin sur max damage, en vrai y'a quasiment que Punk qui confirme aussi bien, donc Karin top tier ou pas? Balancer tout un tas de liste et dire machin est une tier whore ça a pas beaucoup de sens sans plus de détails.


Le pire c'est qu'il croit que j'étais sérieux  ::O:

----------


## Kamikaze

Bah Itazan par exemple il se fait très très souvent stopper au porte des tops ce qui montre assez clairement les limites de Gief, comme dans tous les SF depuis toujours.

En vrai Gief si tu campes purement il peut pas faire grand chose à moins d'être vraiment divin sur tout un tas de points, réflexes, éxé, timing, etc.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Le pire c'est qu'il croit que j'étais sérieux


J'apprécie ta promptitude mais je m'adressais à mr yaourt là  :tired:

----------


## Yoggsothoth

> C'est qui le deuxième?


Bah Mjoln  ::lol::

----------


## Mr Thy

Méchant.

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Mheuu non c'est mon copain en plus !

----------


## Mr Thy

Je répondais à Kami  ::):

----------


## Kamikaze

Mjoln il s'améliore grave en plus mais il a beaucoup souitché de perso et Ibuki ça demande du taff!

----------


## Mr Thy

Mais oui, je suis curieux aussi pour le deuxième. Va pas dire Marn...

----------


## Hem

Je pensais à GO1 et dans une moindre mesure Yukadon.
Mais en fait après vérification c'est pas si fou.

Faudrait que j'aille voir les tournois japs.

----------


## Kamikaze

Ah oui j'avais vu Yukadon ramener une Ibuki à un tournoi récent. GO1 je l'ai pas encore vu, dur de suivre tous les tournois

----------


## Hige

Quand je vous disais qu'au tout début du jeu Karin était low tier, c'était pour la laisser sous le radar  ::ninja::

----------


## Yoggsothoth

> Je répondais à Kami


HAHA ce bordel.

----------


## Hem

Bah à l'UFA il l'avait sorti il me semble.

----------


## Mr Thy

Tiens, spécial Ed sur Winnerstayson (capcomfighters), c'est un replay?
Parce que sinon, un peu à la bourre les mecs.

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Si il pouvait le sortir surtout !

----------


## Kamikaze

Pour finir sur Ibuki le vrai truc à faire, sans tricher, est le suivant:

Vous expliquez pourquoi elle est top tier, et ensuite on regarde le changelog entre la S1 et la S2, et on se rend compte que tout était déjà dans la S1

Ensuite on explique pourquoi personne l'a mise top tier dans la S1

----------


## Hem

Pourquoi? Tu penses qu'elle était pas top tier en saison 1?  ::trollface:: 

Après me semble que c'est que les japs qui la mette top tier, c'est pas vraiment une mode généralisée.

----------


## Mr Thy

Pour certains la réponse sera probablement: costume maillot de bain écolière.

----------


## Kamikaze

> Pourquoi? Tu penses qu'elle était pas top tier en saison 1? 
> 
> Après me semble que c'est que les japs qui la mette top tier, c'est pas vraiment une mode généralisée.


Ouais je parlais surtout de manière générale des histoires de top tiers, c'est souvent assez ridicule ces listes, surtout que SFV (indépendamment du fait que ce soit un jeu naze ou correct) est assez clairement bien équilibré.

Y'a tellement de types de joueurs différents et de paramètres possibles que vaut mieux un avis détaillé qu'une tier list, mais les tier lists ça fait jaser et on peut écrire ça sur un rouleau de PQ  ::ninja::

----------


## Hige

> Pour certains la réponse sera probablement: costume maillot de bain écolière.


Comment tu cites Vorsh en sous-entendu  ::o:

----------


## Kamikaze

'Fin j'en parle surtout parce que j'ai l'impression que les joueurs débutants, peu avertis, vont vite rentrer dans un mode 'nia nia top tier' alors qu'ils savent même pas jouer. C'est complètement toxique quoi, absolument pas constructif, ça passe son temps à chialer, personne joue au jeu, y'a plus de moutarde au frigo

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Déjà que 1% de la population est genre platine+, tu prends un Fang (low tier universellement reconnu) platine, il torche tout le monde. Mais le perso est low tier, mais à quel niveau, au niveau top player? Mais ça représente 0,0000001% des joueurs, mais pourtant Sonic Fox et Xian ont fait quelques résultats avec. C'est encore plus flagrant pour les persos "mid" tu vas toujours en voir faire de bons résultats, genre Karin, Cammy, Ken, qui sont pourtant pas dans la tier list (de 7 persos...) des japonais par exemple.

----------


## von_yaourt

Ah mais y a une singulière différence entre dire que la tier list ne sert à rien (je suis entièrement d'accord) et dire qu'Ibuki n'est pas un perso top tier. Si GO1 joue le perso, c'est clairement parce qu'il estime que c'est l'un des tous meilleurs persos de setplay du jeu. Comme je le disais, l'homme ne joue jamais ses persos au hasard, quel que soit le jeu. Et je suis prêt à parier qu'il fera le caméléon à chaque rééquilibrage pour jouer un perso qui lui permette de se maintenir au niveau CPT, ce qui ne signifie en rien que le jeu n'est pas équilibré (je le trouve d'ailleurs très bien équilibré).

----------


## Mr Thy

A ce niveau, je crois que pour la plupart des joueurs, faudrait déjà commencer par définir, qu'est-ce qui fait un "bon" perso.

----------


## ababa

Un perso avec une choppe spe?  :Emo:

----------


## Hem

Et un 3 frame?  :Emo:

----------


## von_yaourt

Et une moustache.

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Et en tong.

----------


## Kamikaze

Vega top tier du coup

----------


## Mr Thy

La moustache reste collé à son masque quand il tombe?

----------


## von_yaourt

> Vega top tier du coup


Après le patch §§§§  ::o:

----------


## Kamikaze

> La moustache reste collé à son masque quand il tombe?


Moustache pectorale

----------


## Hige

> A ce niveau, je crois que pour la plupart des joueurs, faudrait déjà commencer par définir, qu'est-ce qui fait un "bon" perso.


Bison ?  :tired:

----------


## Mr Thy

Argumente...  ::):

----------


## Supergounou

Ça chôme pas ce soir! Et j'ai même pas pu m'impliquer dans l'action  ::'(: 

Je crois que ce qu'il faut surtout retenir finalement, comme ça a été dit 2x dans la discussion, c'est que le jeu est plutôt bien équilibré.

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Voila !

----------


## Hige

> Argumente...


Fuck Bison  :tired:

----------


## Yoggsothoth

> Ed, new balance update, and CFN update to be released on May 30th for Street Fighter 5

----------


## Mr Thy



----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

_Ed, new balance update, and CFN update to be released on May 30th for Street Fighter 5_

Est-ce que ça signifie qu'on peut espérer un mode online de meilleure qualité ?  ::huh::

----------


## Zerger

C'est cadeau:

----------


## Wahou

Y en a qui s'éclatent !  ::XD::

----------


## Kamikaze

Recap des tournois du WE
https://www.reddit.com/r/StreetFight...combo_breaker/

- - - Mise à jour - - -

8 persos différents pour le top 8 de l'eleague, c'est beau

----------


## Wahou

> Recap des tournois du WE
> https://www.reddit.com/r/StreetFight...combo_breaker/
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> O
> 8 persos différents pour le top 8 de l'eleague, c'est beau


Va y avoir du lourd ! Le Kumite promet d'être incroyable.  :Bave:

----------


## Kamikaze

Ça serait cool que le gagnant de l'Eleague soit aussi un des mecs du Kumite.

----------


## Hem

L'eleague, le kumite et un premier le même week end... sont cons les orgas ou quoi?

----------


## von_yaourt

Y a que le Combo Breaker qui soit un tournoi du CPT. L'E-league et le Kumite ce sont des tournois sur invitation (sauf deux places pour le Kumite), c'est mieux car y a des sousous garantis. Mais y a un bon coup à jouer pour récupérer des points au Combo Breaker, vu les absents.

----------


## Hem

Non mais c'est pas juste un tournoi CPT, c'est un premier. Y'en a que 15 dans la saison.
Tu finis dans le top 2 et ta qualif est quasiment assurée.

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

Bon. Qui s'inscrit ?  ::rolleyes::

----------


## von_yaourt

> Non mais c'est pas juste un tournoi CPT, c'est un premier. Y'en a que 15 dans la saison.
> Tu finis dans le top 2 et ta qualif est quasiment assurée.


Je rappelle au cas où, hein, l'E-League c'est $250000 de cash prize, dont $150000 pour le seul vainqueur. C'est sans doute bien plus que ce que font les meilleurs joueurs chaque année. Le CPT importe peu, à côté de ça.  ::P: 

Edit : et je viens de vérifier, il reste encore 17 premiers à jouer avant la fin de la saison, sans compter l'EVO.

----------


## Hem

Il en reste 10. Le reste c'est les finales régionales et l'evo.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Mais perso je m'en fous que ça soit plus important de gagner ceci ou cela. Dans l'année on a au final assez peu d'events où on peut potentiellement retrouver tout les top players et le Combo Breaker en est un.
Sans compter que les mecs qui sont dans le top 8 eleague seront pas au top de leur forme pour le kumite.

----------


## Yoggsothoth

> _Ed, new balance update, and CFN update to be released on May 30th for Street Fighter 5_
> 
> Est-ce que ça signifie qu'on peut espérer un mode online de meilleure qualité ?


Non ça c'est trop utopique !

Sinon j'ai regarder Pr Rog hier soir et il utilise Netduma,qui permet de connaitre l'Ip/localisation et le Ping ton futur adversaire et de rajouter une note/son pseudo et de le "bannir" ou pas via le logiciel intégré .

Dood en avait fait la promo pour plus d'info sur le boitier :




ATTENTION ! si vous avez un co' de merde, ça va rien changer ! c'est surtout de la gestion de réseau .

----------


## Vorshakaar

> Mr Thy: 
> Pour certains la réponse sera probablement: costume maillot de bain écolière.
> 			
> 		
> 
> Comment tu cites Vorsh en sous-entendu


Je plaide le 5éme amendement  :Tap:  .

----------


## Ouro

:^_^:

----------


## Vorshakaar

En regardant les vidéos sur les combos de Rashid, je viens d'apprendre un truc en retard; on peut déplacer la tornade CA. Je vais dormir moins bête maintenant  ::mellow::  .

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Tentative de Ranked

-1 : Le premier match je tombe sur un mec qui lag comme un porc, je le laisse me tuer car ça me gonfle donc perte de PL .
-2 : Je relance et retombe sur le même mec...qui cette fois ne veut pas me tuer mais me taunt en laissant défiler le chrono ...je RQ donc lose de PL .
-3 : Ah un match qui marche nickel ! je gagne le premier match difficilement et veux conclure sur le deuxième, et là erreur 1000AE ou un truc dans le genre ...et je lose des PL .

 :Bave:

----------


## Kamikaze

Ouais j'ai laissé tombé le ranked perso c'est trop aléatoire niveau connexions (5 barres) et le matchmaking a vachement ralenti pour moi. Je sais pas si ça s'est dégradé techniquement ou au niveau de la pop. du ranked (10 min. mini pour trouver du match)

Pas encore eu le temps de tester les rooms mais pendant la beta les drapeaux fonctionnaient donc si ça marche bien ça sera la bonne planque

----------


## Mr Thy

Nan mais c'est général depuis une semaine ou deux (je vois nettement plus de plaintes chez les Ricains). Ils allaient pas migrer leur serveurs? Peut-être ceci cause cela?

Sinon, journée de merde, j'ai besoin de me défouler. Du monde?

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Viens mon lapin, si ça lag pas...

----------


## Mr Thy



----------


## Mjoln

Ultra street Switch, c'est 7 chez Gamekult. En gros c'est du bon, mais c''est trop cher. Prévisible.

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

Chuis passé "Bronze" ce matin !  ::lol:: 

Au passage, merci à vous pour le tip sur le dash avant contre Vega. Je viens d'en rencontrer un en "Super Bronze" qui ne faisait presque que ça. Je pense qu'il va être vacciné pour un moment, je ne lui ai mis que des _Crush counters_ en pleine poire.  ::P:

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Bravo  :;):

----------


## Mjoln

Je pose ça là : 

Nouveau stage classique avec la prochaine maj, celui de griffe et il pourra s'accrocher comme au bon vieux temps ! ::lol::

----------


## Supergounou

Encore un stage banni des tournois?

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Et Balance change :

*Balrog*

Turn Punch

① Level 1 - 6 Motion: Added throw invincibility for frames 1-18F.

② Level 1 - 3 Motion: Changed to upper body and projectile invincibility from frames 3-18F.

③ Level 4 - 6 Motion: Changed to attack and projectile invincibility from frames 3-18F.

④ Level 7 - 10 (Final) Motion: Changed to complete invincibility from frames 1-18F

*R.Mika*

Passion Press

Hitbox was reduced

*Dhalsim*

Stand Heavy Punch

Changed the total frames from 44F ⇒ 42F

Back Throw

Reduced the distance from the opponent after hit.

*Et la possibilité de gagner plus de FM avec les monthly challenges * 



Par contre aucune infos sur les serveurs ...

----------


## Kamikaze

Ça vient d'où ces infos? Le buff de Balrog semble étonnant

----------


## Yoggsothoth

*Eventhubs*

EDIT: Mais ! 




> *Some are reporting that these changes are actually simple corrections from the original list and that these aren't new tweaks. We will update when we hear official word.

----------


## Kamikaze

Ah du blog capcom. Faut voir si la frame data reste la même, mais si oui c'est un énorme buff de Balrog

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Parce que comme c'est écrit on dirait que c'est un mec qui pige rien au jeu ou une mauvaise trad

----------


## Supergounou

> https://media.eventhubs.com/images/2...egastage03.jpg


Remportez 300 matchs en ranked et gagnez de quoi vous payer 1 perso et un costume!  ::lol::

----------


## Mjoln



----------


## Mr Thy

Ouais mais y'aura aussi 50 000 FM pour un simple login.

Mais le truc de Rog je pige pas non plus. Motion quoi? Vont faire un double input à la lightning legs de Chun?

----------


## Yoggsothoth

::XD:: 

Et si griffe décide de ne pas descendre !? En tout cas comme dit 'Gounou, ça pu le stage banni ça .

----------


## Kamikaze

Ouais enfin les stages fun c'est les stages fun quoi, normal que ce soit pas autorisé, ça me dérange pas.

J'ai checké en training en fait y'a aucun changement, c'est juste une correction du précédent changelog.

----------


## Mr Thy

Bah, il peut de nouveau le faire dans USF2 aussi non?

----------


## Yoggsothoth

> Ouais enfin les stages fun c'est les stages fun quoi, normal que ce soit pas autorisé, ça me dérange pas.
> 
> J'ai checké en training en fait y'a aucun changement, c'est juste une correction du précédent changelog.


C'est juste con de faire des stages pour ne pas les voir en tournoi, sinon pour le patch note oui j'ai édité mon post juste avant .

----------


## Kamikaze

Ouais ils devraient faire une version alternative de tournoi en fait

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Reprise de la FDJ Masters league okazou .

----------


## Mjoln

Moi j'aime bien les stages fun. Celui de la plage par exemple, je le trouve cool. Et je joue pas en tournoi moi, je m'en cogne qu'il soit interdit  ::): 


Putain, le Redbull Kumité c'est ce week-end. J'y serai ! Je suis excité comme un gamin !  ::lol::

----------


## von_yaourt

Ah bah on voit les gens qui sèchent le repas de la fête des mères.  ::ninja:: 

Perso je regarderai quand je pourrai, en espérant voir beaucoup de RB et de Nemo.  :Bave:

----------


## Hem

> Et Balance change :
> 
> *Balrog*
> 
> Turn Punch
> 
> ① Level 1 - 6 Motion: Added throw invincibility for frames 1-18F.
> 
> ② Level 1 - 3 Motion: Changed to upper body and projectile invincibility from frames 3-18F.
> ...


https://www.reddit.com/r/StreetFight...ges_mentioned/

(je tiens l'info d'Evans sur le stream fdj)

----------


## Vorshakaar

C'est sympa le retour des stages classiques de sf 2. Ca change des trainings stages affreux en boucle.

----------


## von_yaourt

Mais on sait depuis un moment que le tap est invulnérable aux choppes meaty, on l'a vu plein de fois sur Twitter.

----------


## Seb Ryu 84

> Chuis passé "Bronze" ce matin !


Félicitations!   ::siffle::  Il est des nooooooootres! Il a bu.... ::siffle::

----------


## Kamikaze

> Mais on sait depuis un moment que le tap est invulnérable aux choppes meaty, on l'a vu plein de fois sur Twitter.


Il est aussi upper body invu frame 1 au lvl1, c'est assez violent. Et positif dès lvl 3. Mais je trouve ça super cool perso c'est comme le Zonk de cody dans SF4 en gros

----------


## Yoggsothoth

> https://www.reddit.com/r/StreetFight...ges_mentioned/
> 
> (je tiens l'info d'Evans sur le stream fdj)


J'avais édité mon post depuis un moment déjà .

----------


## Hem

C'était pas clair  ::ninja::

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

D'ailleurs, pour revenir sur ma session d'aujourd'hui, je n'ai rencontré que des adversaires à la connexion tout à fait _clean_, et tous les combats sont allés à leur terme. Ca fait plaisir.  ::):  Doit-on y voir une amélioration ? Il n'y a qu'un pas que je ne saurais franchir.  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Yoggsothoth

C'est très variable en fait, hier soir avec Thy c'était nickel .Moins contre Vorsh par contre .

----------


## ababa

Je peux hoster la connexion pourrie  de mon adversaire avec ma Fibre Gigabit Orange Livebox  ::trollface:: 

(bon en wifi je me fais kické des session par contre  ::ninja:: )

----------


## Mr Thy

J'ai du clean les serveurs avec mon passage, c'est pour ça que ça marche bien maintenant  :B):

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

> J'ai du clean les serveurs avec mon passage, c'est pour ça que ça marche bien maintenant


 :^_^:  :chucknorris:

----------


## yodaxy

Maintenance de 24 heures à partir du 29 Mai  ::XD:: 

Tout va bien  ::trollface::

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Comme à chaque grosse Maj en fait, par contre je ne vois l'info nulle part !?

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

J'en ai marre de cette connexion qui part en sucette sans arrêt.  :tired:  Pour une fois que j'avais du temps pour jouer...  :Emo:

----------


## Hige

http://www.rtl.be/info/monde/interna...nd-921555.aspx

On a un encart dans le principal média francophone belge généraliste  :Emo:

----------


## Vorshakaar

Cool, on te verra en cosplay de Karin  ::trollface::  .

----------


## Hige

Vu la barbe, ça serait plutôt Dhalsim  :Cigare:

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Excuse non valable

----------


## Vorshakaar

Bon, dans l'idée de gagner la Fm de la semaine, je lance le mode survie avec Juri, mode que j'ai déjà terminé avec le perso en utilisant le one round bidule pour débloquer les costumes. Capcom m'avait même sanctionné pour ça en déduisant ce que j'avais gagné avec (la FM de Juri et Urien).

Donc, zou, survie mode facile, je gagne les 500 fm, je continu jusqu'au bout et ... je gagne de la fm, ma Juri monte de niveau et je débloque un titre  ::huh::  . Je relance en mode normal, bim, pareil, brouzouf et monté de niveau. 

Ils ont oubliés un truc ou c'est la grâce présidentielle ?

[Edit]

----------


## Mr Thy

Attend qu'il te le redéduisent dans deux mois  ::ninja:: 

- - - Updated - - -





Pour info, Evil Ryu a un combo (assez simple en plus) qui fait 99% de la barre dans USF2  ::P:

----------


## von_yaourt

Oh mon dieu mais le combo breaker est déjà commencé !  :Vibre:  

Et L'E-League c'est à 23h cette fois, pas à minuit.

----------


## Mr Thy

Mouais, les poules généralement, à part quelques surprises, c'est très zzz. Encore plus pour SFV je trouve.

----------


## Hige

> Excuse non valable
> 
> https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com...8b4916c8ee.jpg


Comme j'ai dit, je suis à un niveau Dhalsim là, pas hipster  :tired:

----------


## Hem

Plutôt Kolin ou Juri pour faire le con contre l'ia et essayer 2/3 combo?

----------


## Yoggsothoth

C'est à dire ? Tu cherches un perso ? Lapin bien compris le sens de ta question.

EDIT : 'tain le Punk VS PRRog dans L'E League, suis chaud ! ET Rog qui part pour le Red bull Kumité juste après ...

----------


## Hem

J'hésite juste sur le prochain perso à acheter.

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Ok ! Bon moi je joue Kolin et ne connais/aime pas Juri, du coup je ne peux que te conseiller Kolin  ::lol::

----------


## Mr Thy

Tiens, Sako vit encore.

- - - Updated - - -

Il est passé définitivement sur Akuma on dirait.

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Il est meilleur que le mien son Gouki  :<_<: 

'Tain mais Punk cette vision du jeu  ::o:

----------


## von_yaourt

Mais arrêtez de vous emballer, les $150000 sont pour Fuudo.  ::P: 

Et sinon, je ne l'avais pas vu dans les brackets, mais Dogura semble bien être au Combo Breaker.

----------


## Mr Thy

On voit à quoi a servi le patch de hier...

----------


## Yoggsothoth

> Mais arrêtez de vous emballer, les $150000 sont pour Fuudo.


Suis pas si sur ...

----------


## Mr Thy

Tain, la gestion de distance de Phenom est... euh... impressionante  :;):

----------


## Supergounou

C'est quoi que vous regardez?

----------


## von_yaourt

> Suis pas si sur ...


J'ai rien dit, moi.  ::ninja::  

(en vrai je crois au comeback)

----------


## Yoggsothoth

> C'est quoi que vous regardez?


Tout !




> J'ai rien dit, moi.  
> 
> (en vrai je crois au comeback)


AH  ::rolleyes:: 

C'est Punk qui va Win la thune !

----------


## Mr Thy

http://multitwitch.tv/capcomfighters/eleaguetv

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Suis sur Discord pour ceux qui voudrait talk/troll en live .

----------


## ababa

Daigo vs Momochi, maintenant  ::lol:: 

Allez Daigo le Ryu dropper  :Emo:

----------


## von_yaourt

Non Daigo Momochi c'est passé, et le Guile tout nul de Daigo a perdu.  

Sinon je suis ébloui par les mind games en carton de la Kolin de Pongkoo : v-skill en whiff > contre EX sur la punition.  ::lol::

----------


## Kamikaze

IL SE PASSE QUOI LA

Je veux un rapport complet de la situation, l'adresse et le nom du conjoint

Y'a l'Eleague qui se finit se soir§§?

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Oh putain mais il est stack à mort le combo breaker, y'a du niveau

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Hahaha mais Pongkoo, donnez lui un vieux mindgame, un setplay, et il est armé et dangereux. Ce downgrade de Seth mais il fait avec

----------


## Mr Thy

Finale Eleague oui, multitwitch plus haut.

Punk vs Phenom en winners final
PR Rog vient de battre Xiao Hai et doit se battre contre Fuudo pour les losers.

----------


## ababa

Daigo, arrête le massacre  :Emo: 

Il a fait comment pour passer d'un Evil Ryu qui broyait tout le monde sur USF4 à ce Guile bisounours sur le 5  :Emo:

----------


## Mr Thy

Le style SFV lui va moins c'est tout.

----------


## Kamikaze

Putain de brêle oui  ::ninja:: 

Hahaha putain punk vs phenom le match de la jeunesse et de l'absence de respect, ça va être caviar.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

20 balles, 3 jojos et 1 pog sur Punk

----------


## von_yaourt

Punk - Fuudo le retour en finale. 

Sinon, l'intelligence de Poongkoo en une vidéo : https://clips.twitch.tv/EnthusiasticFriendlyTrollMcaT

----------


## Hem

Tin je suis deg la vod de l'eleague déconne à mort.

----------


## Mr Thy

Eleague c'est pause jusqu'a 4 heures normalement.

----------


## Yoggsothoth

> Punk - Fuudo le retour en finale. 
> 
> Sinon, l'intelligence de Poongkoo en une vidéo : https://clips.twitch.tv/EnthusiasticFriendlyTrollMcaT


Par contre les 4 sauts évident après....




> Tin je suis deg la vod de l'eleague déconne à mort.


Pas de soucis de mon coté .

----------


## Hem

Non j'ai rien dit. Edge master race!

----------


## Hem

Très sympas le coup des persos en réalité augmentée. Sur les moba je trouvais ça pas top, mais la ça rend super bien.

----------


## Mr Thy

Impressionant le Fchamp quand même.

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Comme il joue 'Sim on dirait que le perso est plus rapide qu'ibuki, c'est ouf ses TP/zoning !

Fuudo déguisé !

----------


## Hem

Ouah Balrog vs Fuudo c'était bien stylé à regarder. Pas super propre mais très stylé.

Je suis étonné vu que les 2 persos sont plutôt chiants en tant normal.


Par contre je sais pas si c'est moi qui suis devenu un fanboy de Ken Bogard et ses explications à rallonge sur 10 frames de gameplay, mais je trouve les commentateurs US assez mauvais. Ils ne m'apprennent rien que ne je vois pas déjà à l'écran.

----------


## Hem

Bon bah l'eleague c'était stylé. Dommage que le format du tournoi soit tout pourri par contre.
Des pools jusqu'à la finale les ft veulent rien dire, on a eu les mêmes matchs dans les pools que dans les playoffs (dafuq) et surtout le truc qui m'a limite fait rager tellement j'étais deg pour Phenom (pas que j’apprécie particulièrement le type, mais je trouve ça dégueulasse) : ils ont même pas respecté le format à double élimination pour la finale.

Complètement triso ce qu'ils ont fait. Vive la télé.

----------


## Kamikaze

Le niveau était vraiment ouf, chelou leur format j'ai rien pigé, ils ont juste fait une grande finale en 4 match :/ alors que ça s'est joué en tournoi classique avec bracket?

----------


## Kamikaze

J'me demande si l'anti v reversal de Fuudo était une OS ou en confirm.

J'avais fait une démo dans cette vidéo mais c'est manuel. C'était sûr qu'on allait voir ça à haut niveau après un certain temps.

----------


## von_yaourt

Ouais, sans runback des losers, le résultat est un peu stupide... Mais bon, c'est la télé, ils ont un format à respecter.

J'ai pas trop l'impression que c'était une OS pour Fuudo, je crois qu'il a fait sa super en tick throw, et que PR Balrog avait fait v-reversal en réaction au dernier coup pour éviter le blockstun.

----------


## Kamikaze

Non tu peux pas tick throw avec la super de mika

----------


## von_yaourt

Pourquoi tu ne pourrais pas tick throw si c'est une choppe ?  :Cafe1:

----------


## Kamikaze

Le freeze de la super te permet toujours de réagir même sur un tick throw parfait

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Tu peux uniquement tick throw avec une super si elle est 0 frame, comme celle de gief

----------


## von_yaourt

T'as pas un coup qui permet de conserver l'adversaire en blockstun sur ce qui serait censé être les frames du freeze ?

----------


## Kamikaze

Bah même ça serait inutile puisque tu as vu le freeze et que le jump est airborne instant

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Genre y'a pas moyen, c'est impossible de tick throw. Tu peux juste la mettre au pif en """frame trap""" ou mind de déchoppe quoi. Hard read

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Et tu peux peux pas chopper un mec dans un blockstun hein, mais je pense que tu savais, c'est pareil dans la majorité des jeux récents (pareil dans BB d'ailleurs non?)

----------


## Hige

> Bah même ça serait inutile puisque tu as vu le freeze et que le jump est airborne instant


Y a pas 4 frames de délai avant un saut ?

----------


## Kamikaze

> Y a pas 4 frames de délai avant un saut ?


Si mais inchoppable instantanément tu peux tester ça facilement en training

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Tu peux frametrap un saut mais pas le tickthrow

----------


## von_yaourt

> Bah même ça serait inutile puisque tu as vu le freeze et que le jump est airborne instant
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> Genre y'a pas moyen, c'est impossible de tick throw. Tu peux juste la mettre au pif en """frame trap""" ou mind de déchoppe quoi. Hard read
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> Et tu peux peux pas chopper un mec dans un blockstun hein, mais je pense que tu savais, c'est pareil dans la majorité des jeux récents (pareil dans BB d'ailleurs non?)


Si bien sûr, c'est pour ça que je précisais tick throw, grosse sacoche.  ::P: 

Par contre dans BB c'est différent, tu peux chopper en blockstun, mais l'adversaire a 27 frames pour déchopper (y compris les choppes spé). C'est la mécanique qui permet de battre l'OS barrière/déchoppe.

----------


## Hige

Valmaster qui joue Booki.

 :tired:

----------


## Kamikaze

Ah donc tu savais pas qu'on pouvait pas chopper dans les blockstun dans SFV quoi. Ouais c'est comme ça depuis toujours sauf dans SF2 si je dis pas de bêtise. Ah je savais pas pour BB, sympa comme idée, mais du coup dans l'esprit du truc t'es jamais sensé te faire chopper dans un blockstun quoi, sauf choppe spé indéchoppable (ou reflexe moisi)?

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Ah merde y compris les choppes spé. Donc un peu pareil en fait, t'es pas censé te faire choppe dans un blockstun

----------


## von_yaourt

Mais si bien sûr que je savais. Y a que Blazblue et UNIEL où ce n'est pas le cas, tous les autres jeux ne permettent pas de chopper en blockstun.  ::): 

Pour Blazblue, justement, quand t'es en blockstun même les choppes spé sont déchoppables. Mais il y a la mécanique du throw reject miss qui empêche de déchopper pendant un certain temps après avoir tenté une déchoppe, et qui permet donc de faire une attaque du type : coup en garde > choppe qui permet de battre l'OS barrière/déchoppe si elle a été utilisée sur le premier coup, mais pas la garde normale, qui permet de déchopper. C'est moins utilisé dans CF à cause du pushback augmenté, mais dash 5A > choppe c'était une phase officielle du jeu.

----------


## Kamikaze

Ah intéressant le throw reject miss, je viens de piger

http://www.dustloop.com/forums/index...w-reject-miss/

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Bon nos Cpc, Baz et Rygz sont mort en poule ...La console en PLS ...

Et pour la E league, que des superbes matchs franchement et Phenom doit vraiment être au fond du trou ...

----------


## Mr Thy

Je viens de lancer le stream, et problèmes techniques...  :tired:

----------


## Supergounou

Ah, y a encore tournoi?  ::):

----------


## Mr Thy

Qualifiers RBK môsieur, et pour le moment, la console gagne.

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Fait super chaud là, j'imagine la console qui surchauffe vénère.

----------


## Kamikaze

Lol mais si Phenom gagne le red bull ça aura tellement rien résolu haha

----------


## Supergounou

Oh. C'est compliqué à suivre tout ce bordel.

----------


## Mr Thy

http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/11...1#post10897589

Steuplay...

----------


## Supergounou

Ah mais je l'ai vu ton tableau, c'est bien ce que je dis!  ::P:

----------


## Mr Thy

Pas vraiment ébloui par sa Bookie pour être honnête...

----------


## von_yaourt

> Fait super chaud là, j'imagine la console qui surchauffe vénère.


La salle est climatisée, hein.  :^_^: 

Sinon sa Ibuki est vraiment naze, à Valou.

Globalement, quand on voit les tops internationaux, le niveau français fait assez peur. Y a que Luffy, Crimson et Akainu qui ont l'air solides (j'aurais aussi pu dire Linkexelo s'il n'était pas mort en poules ce matin).

----------


## Yoggsothoth

C'est moi ou le Stream est pas top ? Le son grésille pas mal et le 1080 archi pixelisé ,pas assez de débit ?

----------


## Supergounou

Onigiri on dirait ma Chunli  ::): 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Et c'est pas un compliment.

----------


## Mr Thy

> La salle est climatisée, hein.


Ouais, mais si on va foutre la console dans une borne d'arcade et on oublie de ventiler...

----------


## Hige

> Pas vraiment ébloui par sa Bookie pour être honnête...


Le mec est en mode pick a top tier et pense que ça suffit. Faut qu'il arrête les frais à un moment.

----------


## Mr Thy

Clairement on voit que les skills d'Overwatch se traduisent à merveille vers SF.

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Entre le son qui grésille avec de écho et la réalisation digne d'un film de vacances, il est pas mal ce RBK  ::|: 
Et je parle même pas de la chaleur dans mon appart' .

----------


## Supergounou

Et demain, ce sera caviar, putes et cocaïne!  ::lol:: 

Tout est question de valeurs  :Indeed:

----------


## Hige

> Entre le son qui grésille avec de écho et la réalisation digne d'un film de vacances, il est pas mal ce RBK 
> Et je parle même pas de la chaleur dans mon appart' .


Ouais, j'ai droppé. J'ose espérer que ça sera mieux demain

----------


## Mr Thy

Ce trade  ::o:

----------


## Supergounou

C'est moche quand même, mais c'est le jeu.

----------


## Hem

C'est qui ce commander qui a tué Big Bird?
Au passage commme prévu y'a personne qui est venu faire l'open du kumite, vraiment dommage.

----------


## Yoggsothoth

> Au passage commme prévu y'a personne qui est venu faire l'open du kumite, vraiment dommage.


 ::huh:: 

Edit : Cette Laura/Jackvinjack  par contre !

----------


## Supergounou

Ahah quel match de sauvage!

----------


## von_yaourt

Comme quoi tu peux faire un pif de dp gardé et une super gardée aussi dans la foulée, et quand même gagner le round.  :Facepalm:

----------


## Supergounou

Ahah meilleur top 4 ever!  ::lol::

----------


## Mr Thy

Nemo et ses setups  ::):

----------


## von_yaourt

Je regarderai demain juste pour lui (et R :B): . Cet homme ne joue pas au même jeu que les autres Urien.

----------


## Mr Thy

Mon Guile ne vaut rien tedjeu.

----------


## Hem

> 


Peut être que je louche mais à part Big Bird j'ai vu aucun gros joueur non-européen dans le top 32.

----------


## Kamikaze

Ça coute de l'argent et du temps de faire des allez retours en France quand t'es pas européen

Y'a le jap' sorti de nul par dans le top 8 quand même

----------


## Hem

Y'avait du beau monde l'année dernière.

----------


## Kamikaze

Euh non mis à part Bigbird et HumanBomb c'était full europe

https://www.eventhubs.com/news/2016/...chan-and-more/

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Et quelques Marocains planqués dans le tas

----------


## Hem

Ah ouai non j'ai fûmé en fait, c'était la même. Je sais pas pourquoi je pensais que Big Bird et Valmaster avaient tué des japs et des amerloques dans l'open.

----------


## von_yaourt

Dogura qui sort son set-up head but ex side swap pour le runback. On voit les mecs qui n'ont pas bossé les vidéos, perso j'aurais déchoppé.  ::P:

----------


## Kamikaze

Exemple parfait du setup de tournoi qui déstabilise, Verdoyance qui rate ses charges hautes, garanti que c'est une histoire de timing.

----------


## Hige

La baston des persos soit-disant broken, PR Rog vs Nemo  ::o: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Ce match sans aucun sens  ::XD::

----------


## Hige

Bonchan-chan, tellement clutch.

----------


## Hem

> Exemple parfait du setup de tournoi qui déstabilise, Verdoyance qui rate ses charges hautes, garanti que c'est une histoire de timing.


Quand tu compares à d'autres jeux où les joueurs sont carrément isolé dans une pièce à part  ::XD:: .
Je pense qu'ils devraient au moins filer un casque anti-bruit aux joueurs.

----------


## Hem

Jacvinjack officielement meilleur joueur fr alors?  ::ninja:: 
Le carnage n'empêche, Luffy j'y croyais pas trop vu qu'il est pas en forme en ce moment mais Crimson...  ::cry::

----------


## Yorkmouth

Salut, 
Je vends un stick ici:
http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/11...-PRIX-coincoin

Je voulais juste savoir, vu que j'ai jamais joué a Street 5:
Y a t'il une incompatibilité entre mon stick et le jeu ? Tous les sticks pc marchent sur le jeu ? Je dis ça car on m'a posé la question et je ne sais répondre ...

----------


## Hem

Ouai tout les sticks fonctionnent. Xbox c'est plug and play, pour les autres pas toujours mais ça se règle avec un petit dll ou un soft.

----------


## ababa

Phenom qui joue avec un pad Xbox  :Emo:

----------


## Yorkmouth

Merci pour la réponse.

----------


## Hige

Ah, Daïgo a dormi.

----------


## Supergounou

C'est moi où ils ont carrément coupé les VODs twitch? Ça a commencé à quelle heure?

----------


## Hem

Faut que le stream coupe pour que la vod se mette normalement. Y'a pas l'air d'y avoir eu de coupure depuis le début.

----------


## Supergounou

Ils ont changé ça alors? D'habitude même si j'arrive 15mn après le début d'un live, je peux directement passer via les vod.

----------


## Hem

Ça c'est que sur certaines chaînes.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Sur le stream inter ça fonctionne si tu veux.

----------


## Supergounou

Hier pourtant, c'était la même chaine, et j'ai regardé les VOD avec 15mn de décallage au début. Ca permet de skipper les pubs et de pouvoir mettre sur pause, je fais très souvent comme ça. Du coup, c'est peut-être comme je l'indiquais "ils ont carrément coupé les VODs twitch". Et c'est sale pour ceux qui doivent aller en plus se farcir la belle famille un dimanche midi!

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Sur le stream inter ça fonctionne si tu veux.


Cool merci  ::):

----------


## Hem

Ah ouai il rigole 0 daigo aujourd'hui.  ::O:

----------


## Hige

Infil : J'aime bien Juri mais c'est quand même mieux de jouer un vrai perso et top tier comme Karin.

 :Cigare:

----------


## Yoggsothoth

> Infil : J'aime bien Juri mais c'est quand même mieux de jouer un vrai perso et top tier comme Karin.


Cette invocation satanique de Kami  ::o:

----------


## Mr Thy

https://clips.twitch.tv/KindLightCucumberTTours

Il s'énerve le bougre.

----------


## Hige

> Cette invocation satanique de Kami


Je ne fais que citer le monsieur  ::o:

----------


## SuicideSnake

Le Rashido est infernal dès qu'il arrive dans le coin  :Sweat:

----------


## Hem

> https://clips.twitch.tv/KindLightCucumberTTours
> 
> Il s'énerve le bougre.


Ah bah voilà, mieux que Ed faut jouer Gouki quand on est nul  ::ninja:: .

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Infexious il est dans la matrice  ::O: 

Edit : ok nemo c'est Neo en fait  ::o:

----------


## Mr Thy

Pff, respect quand même. 
Tu te fais rouler dessus.
T'es obligé de faire un match en plus contre Infexious, qui commence à te mettre la pression (bon un peu moins à la fin).

Et t'as encore le temps de réfléchir a des stratégies pour contrer le mec qui t'as ouvert juste avant.

----------


## Yoggsothoth



----------


## Mr Thy

Bon, voila, comme promis a Hige, je désinstalle SFV.

----------


## Hem

Il a pas pris genre 4 round dans le double bo le rashid? Violent ce que Nemo lui a mis quand même.

----------


## Yoggsothoth

> Bon, voila, comme promis a Hige, je désinstalle SFV.


Mais ! NooOoOoooooo Ed sort dans 2 jours ! avec qui je vais training  ::'(:

----------


## Mr Thy



----------


## Hige

> 21:25 - Mr Thy: si nemo gagne, je lache le jeu

----------


## Vorshakaar

> 21:25 - [CPC] Amadeus Hige: si nemo gagne, je lache karin et je passe à juri



 ::trollface::

----------


## Hige

M'oblige pas à screenshot sous Paint  :tired:

----------


## Mr Thy

Et j'ai tenu parole.

----------


## von_yaourt

Je suis déçu. Nemo a gagné, comme prévu, mais il n'a pas fait de nouveau set-up jamais vu.  :Emo:

----------


## Kamikaze

Eh ben ça faisait un bail qu'il avait pas gagné de tournoi le Nemo. Il a tellement rien gagné en CPT qu'il est encore enregistré avec Vega haha.

J'espère qu'il va continuer, depuis ses galères avec Chun Li sur SF4 Vanilla jusqu'à son Rolento sublime il continue de progresser  ::o:  dingue la transformation quand même, il était plutot passif et depuis Rolento c'est une agression bien violente Kazunoko style.

----------


## Mjoln

La vache, quelle ambiance au Red Bull kumite. C'était mon premier tournoi en live, j'ai tripé du début à la fin. Et mon favori a gagné ce qui ne gâche rien. C'etait du délire pendant le dernier match et pendant les combats de daigo aussi. Gros gros kif.

----------


## Kamikaze

Ah quoique y'avait une topanga récemment mais j'ai pas suivi qui y'avait comme joueurs et si c'était une topanga A ou B machin

----------


## Mjoln

Ah et Gachikun putain  ::o: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Le pressing permanent. C'etait ouf.

----------


## Kamikaze

Putain Mjoln en infiltré au RBK, t'étais accompagné, ça marche comment l'entrée, faut payer un ticker genre 10-20 balles c'est ça?

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Il nous faut un Punk Nemo maintenant

----------


## Mr Thy

> Ah quoique y'avait une topanga récemment mais j'ai pas suivi qui y'avait comme joueurs et si c'était une topanga A ou B machin


Galtu, Gachikun, Kazunoko, Go1, YHC-Mochi, Eita, Haitani, Fuudo, Bonchan, Itazan, Mago, Tokido, Momochi.
Que des illustres inconnus.

----------


## Kamikaze

Ah oui c'est là où Itazan lui avait mis 7-1

Ça fait 2 gros résultats d'affilé, faut qu'il continue! Il a une qualif possible au CPT ou pas du coup? RBK ça donne une qualif'?

----------


## Mr Thy

Nan, je crois qu'il a que dalle pour le CPT pour le moment.

- - - Updated - - -

Et si je me souviens bien il y a plus d'auto qualif, ce n'est que par points.

Du d'office vu qu'il est le champion, top 30 des points, et un qualifié avec un bracket Last Chance le premier jour de la finale Capcup.

----------


## Hem

Après on est même pas à la moitié de la saison et y'a toujours moyen de se qualifier avec seulement 2/3 bons tournois.

----------


## Kamikaze

Oui carrément, j'espère qu'on le verra en tout cas il a pas chômé

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

Jacvinjack !. ::wub::

----------


## Hige

> il était plutot passif et depuis Rolento c'est une agression bien violente Kazunoko style.


T'oublies son Yang.

Bon il se chiait dessus à chaque tournoi, même ceux dans un maid café pour le schnaps, mais c'était lui le Yang top tier avant USF4 Mago.

----------


## Kamikaze

Ouais c'était les prémisses effectivement, ça restait plus sage mais ça annonçait le virage

https://youtu.be/vS9KoHIGQBs?t=16s

Les pressings du style absolu avec Rolento:

https://youtu.be/AYheZFrT_f4?t=1m52s

----------


## Mjoln

Le truc c'est qu'il a un vrai taf à côté Nemo, comme Infexious. Du coup il est moins disponible que d'autres joueurs pro. 
Mais le gars respire tellement la classe, c'est ouf. J'aimerais bien le voir gagner d'autres trucs.

----------


## ababa

Comment Nemo a fumé Infexious et Gachikun après s'être pris 3-0 et 2-0  :Emo: 
Le mec s'adapte dans un FT3, c'est la première fois que je vois ça, un joueur capable de s'adapter aussi rapidement au jeu adverse  :WTF: 
Daigo avec son Guile qui avance  ::XD:: 

Y a plus aucun Ryu dans les tournois? Je me dis que si Bonchan y arrive avec son Nash, pourquoi pas un joueur qui crée la surprise avec un Ryu?  ::huh::

----------


## Mr Thy

Bah, Infiltration l'année passée, à l'EVO. Même situation. Se fait détruire par Fuudo, passe en losers, gagne son losers, roule sur Fuudo. Downuroadu compurito.

Et on pourrait dire dans une moindre mesure Punk à l'E-league. Phenom avait une réponse à la domination de Punk. Punk en losers, revient, et casse Phenom, bien que c'était pas aussi convaincant (Phenom qui était à 1 doigt et demi de prendre le rend quand soudain, le drop du mal arriva).

Mais bon, ça reste impressionant de voir un mental pareil.

Edit - en parlant de Yang https://gfycat.com/HeartfeltGrouchyIberianmidwifetoad

----------


## SquiZz

Ha ha excellent !





Note :  comment fait on pour mettre le message twitter directement sur le forum ?
Note : c'est bon

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

> Mais bon, ça reste impressionant de voir un mental pareil.


Je ne connais pas les séries précédentes, mais c'est ce que je trouve fun à regarder dans ces compét'. Les mecs sont tellement proches en niveau -et tellement capables de réagir- qu'à tout moment il y a des renversements de situation qui conservent le suspense souvent jusqu'au tout dernier round. Je me suis régalé de regarder une longue vidéo du Kumite hier soir. J'avais même les boules de devoir aller me coucher en laissant la deuxième moitié en plan.  :Emo: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Ha ha excellent !
> https://twitter.com/Anti/status/869018615202316288
> Note : comment fait on pour mettre le message twitter directement sur le forum ?


Sympa. Bon esprit.  :;):

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Ce setup de Snake est sublime !
https://clips.twitch.tv/EasyHandsomeNightingaleNotATK

Sinon data mining de la maj

----------


## Mr Thy

> Ha ha excellent !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Note : comment fait on pour mettre le message twitter directement sur le forum ?


avec la balise [twitter]. Faut juste mettre le numéro en fin d'url du twitter puis fermer la balise.

----------


## Hige

> Edit - en parlant de Yang https://gfycat.com/HeartfeltGrouchyIberianmidwifetoad


J'aimerais bien Yang sur SF5, je commençais à le taffer et un peu et je le trouvais fun à jouer.

Sinon, online training  ::o:  Dass cool  ::o:

----------


## Mr Thy

Ouais, imagines-toi, prendre des devils reverse par centaines, sans perdre une once de vie.

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Sachant que tu n'as plus le jeu, qui d'autre joue Dicta' ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Mr Thy

Mjoln.

----------


## Supergounou

Bordel, impossible de trouver les VOD françaises du RBK, et j'arrive vraiment pas à regarder en us à cause des voix françaises omniprésentes en arrière plan  ::(:

----------


## Yoggsothoth

> Mjoln.


Bien joué  :;): 




> Bordel, impossible de trouver les VOD françaises du RBK, et j'arrive vraiment pas à regarder en us à cause des voix françaises omniprésentes en arrière plan


Ils mettent toujours plus de temps à Up les VOD en FR .

----------


## Mjoln

Ah ! Le deuxième volume du mode story ! Peut être que les derniers persos seront dévoilés et jouables dedans comme l'an dernier ! Je prends les paris sur Gil en dernier perso de la saison.

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Honda plutôt, non ?  ::P:

----------


## Supergounou

Je comprends toujours pas pourquoi ils ont désactivé les VOD fr sur Twitch (encore maintenant, y a rien) alors qu'ils ont laissé les us  ::'(:

----------


## Mr Thy

> Bien joué


Rohh Mjoln, tu laisses passer ça?

----------


## Hige

> Ouais, imagines-toi, prendre des devils reverse par centaines, sans perdre une once de vie.
> 
> https://imgflip.com/s/meme/X-Everywhere.jpg


 :Bave:

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Petit cadeau :

----------


## ababa

50 000 pts FM

 :Vibre:

----------


## Supergounou

Cool, pile ce qu'il me manquait pour acheter Ed  ::): 

Sinon, j'ai lancé le jeu pour voir si la FM tombait directement, mais non. J'ai vu par contre qu'il y avait un daily défi, faire une partie en survival. Vu que j'avais pas la motivation de brancher mon pad, je me suis lancé avec Gouki, au clavier, avec la config d'origine (les bras croisés faut pas abuser) et j'ai trouvé ça très fun! J'ai même réussi à faire des combo confirm que je n'arrive pas à faire habituellement avec une manette, genre saut hk.cmk.tatsu.shoryu.CA.

Bon, je sais que si je transite vers le clavier, il va falloir beaucoup de temps pour rechopper certains réflexes, mais ça m'a presque donné envie. J'aurais dû commencer par là finalement, au lieu d'essayer de m'obstiner sur ce pad que je ne maitrise vraiment pas.

----------


## Mjoln

> Honda plutôt, non ?


Haha  ::):  Ma théorie, c'est Gil pour terminer la saison 2, et Sagat pour inaugurer la saison 3 à la fin de l'année. Saison 3 axée sur les classiques. Et là, hop, Honda. Bon, j'ai rien pour le prouver. Mais j'aimerais tellement avoir raison :D





> Rohh Mjoln, tu laisses passer ça?


De ? Mhm ? Je joue pas beaucoup Bison ces derniers temps. Je suis plutôt sur Ibuki / Ryu. J'ai du mal à me fixer, tu sais bien.

----------


## Kamikaze

Yo les canards, je poste ça ici car c'est quand même plus une vidéo pour attirer le chaland qui vient de Street ou autre plutôt que celui qui connait déjà Tekken.

Hésitez pas à donnez votre avis sur l'intérêt/la qualité de la vid, j'ai essayé de faire à peu près propre mais je manque un peu de temps et je suis un peu quiche avec l'édition pour l'instant. J'ai essayé de faire plus propre que d'hab quand même, le son j'y suis allé un peu au pif avec les settings aussi, faudra le retour de l'expert Thy.

L'idée c'est d'avoir un channel moi dégueu et plus organisé que la poubelle ou je publie mes daubes habituellement, enjoy




Mon auto-critique rapidos après avoir revu le bordel:
-Je sonne un peu trop fanboy alors que mon intention c'était plus de de faire découvrir un genre très différent des classiques 2D, et assurer que Tekken est un "vrai" jeu de bagarre
-Niveau qualité de la vid les transitions etc. sont vraiment pas dingues mais je dois avouer que je voulais faire efficace (raté, j'ai été lent). Donc je pense que y'avait moyen de faire plus simple et plus propre mais manque d'idée à ce niveau (je prends les idées).
-Vu que j'ai tout fait en deux temps, vidéo et commentaire, ce que je raconte est pas forcément pile aligné à ce qui se passe à l'écran.
-Son de la voix semble pas encore aussi propre que ce que j'imaginais, après j'ai peut-être une voix de merde, j'ai l'impression d'un mélange d'aigu et de grave assez crade
-L'intro est carrément trop longue


Balancez la sauce!

----------


## Supergounou

> -L'intro est carrément trop longue


L'intro aurait pu être plus digeste si t'avais simplement balancé des images derrière, même un truc hors contexte. Là j'ai complètement décroché au bout de 30 secondes. Le reste est bien mieux!

----------


## Kamikaze

Ouais y'a moyen que je fasse une saignée dedans avec l'outil d'édition post upload de youtube car c'est con d'avoir mis le contenu de la vidz' derrière un truc soporifique

----------


## Ouro

Haha direct ça balance le son de Paul sur Tekken 3  :Bave:

----------


## Kamikaze

> Haha direct ça balance le son de Paul sur Tekken 3


Je vois qu'on a des connaisseurs  :B):  et damned j'ai oublié de mettre les crédits musiques, je mettrai ça dans la description

Je crois que y'en a que 2 t'façon

Tekken 3 Ost - Paul (Arranged)
TTT2 Ost - What will you see (Heavenly Garden)

----------


## Zerger

Tu as changé de voix depuis tes vidéos sur SF5 ?

----------


## Kamikaze

Euh non, mais j'ai changé de micro (avant j'utilisais le micro intégré d'un pc portable, bien dégueu), là j'utilise le Zoom H2N, et il était 3 heures du mat'  ::ninja:: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Tu as changé de voix depuis tes vidéos sur SF5 ?


Y'a une grosse diff'? Pour moi ça sonne pareil

----------


## LeChameauFou

Fait un tuto sur le perso de Mokujin !

----------


## Mjoln

Tekken, perso, intro ou pas intro, je fais un blocage. Le design, les anims, les juggles sur des mecs qui restent droit en l'air comme si c'était des mannequins, je peux pas. Y a pas moyen.

c'est à quelle heure, heure française, le retour des serveurs ? Quelqu'un sait ?
J'ai envie de train un rashid depuis le Red Bull kumite. Tiens, d'ailleurs, Kami, ta vid est encore à jour sur lui ?

----------


## Kamikaze

Ouais globalement la vidz' est totalement à jour mais ça manque un poil de détails sur les combos opti, et le st Hk est punissable maintenant. Sinon tout pareil.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Surtout les juggles avec avant MP, mais y'a moyen que j'en parle.

Launch avec un coup genre Ex QCB Kick, ou le V Trigger vers Juggle: avant MP, cancel QCB Kick

Et le nouveau Juggle: Avant MP, QCF K, V skill Roulade Kick

----------


## Hige

> Tu as changé de voix depuis tes vidéos sur SF5 ?


Il est sorti de l'adolescence et a enfin mué ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

> Tekken, perso, intro ou pas intro, je fais un blocage. Le design, les anims, les juggles sur des mecs qui restent droit en l'air comme si c'était des mannequins, je peux pas. Y a pas moyen.


Perso j'avais le souvenir, il y a quelques années, d'un jeu plutôt classe graphiquement, et j'ai eu la même impression que toi en regardant les vidéos : des pantins pas très bien animés, et une palette de couleurs terne au possible. C'est difficile à expliquer, comme impression, mais c'est comme si les personnages avaient des mouvements décomposés, comme robotiques, pas fluides. Y a pas tous ces petits détails (mouvements de cheveux, de rubans, de tissus…) qu'on trouve dans SFV.  ::): 
En revanche, ce que je trouve classe c'est la 3D qui permet de tourner autour des personnages lors des esquives etc.  ::): 

Cela dit, je regarderai ton intro au jeu, ça m'intéresse beaucoup. Et je trouve que c'est une excellente initiative, surtout pour quelqu'un comme moi qui découvre les jeux de combat et ne connais Tekken que de nom et à travers quelques vidéos.  :;):

----------


## Mr Thy

Je materai dès que je reviendusse du taf, et je donnerai mes remarques sur la technique.

----------


## Kamikaze

Globalement c'est très moyen hein, ne nous emballons pas. Mais ça m'a permis de me rôder avec le matos, les logiciels, etc.

Je suis tellement un noob du micro, je me suis dit je le branche et le son sera bien direct. Mais ça capte le son assez faiblement je trouve, sauf que quand je rajoute du gain je capture masse de bruit. Du coup j'ai mis le gain faible (3 je crois, sur le H2N) et j'ai parlé relativement près du mic', mais même comme ça je trouvais le son faible, du coup je lui ai mis +20 db de gain dans la tête durant le montage.

J'imagine que y'a mieux à faire :/

J'ai testé le mode XY stéréo et le "MS" mais ça changeait pas des masses. Faudra que je triture plus le truc ou que tu files des pro tips en MP  ::o:

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Tu enregistres avec Shadowplay ?

----------


## Kamikaze

J'ai fait toutes les captures audio et vidéo avec XSplit

Params par défaut, pour la voix juste foutu la source audio sur mon mic et voilà

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Ah ok ! Bon il y a moyen d'avoir un son plus "propre" alors, quand Thy sera rentré du taf  ::): 

Sinon c'est 21h le comeback des serveurs ?

----------


## Kamikaze

Ed et la Maj seront dispo après le retour des serveurs?

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Normalement, oui .

----------


## Supergounou

Google qui me spoil complètement le RBK alors que j'avais pris soin d'éviter vos posts de dimanche  :Facepalm: 



Spoiler Alert! 






Je déteste internet.

----------


## SquiZz

> et j'ai eu la même impression que toi en regardant les vidéos : des pantins pas très bien animés, et une palette de couleurs terne au possible. C'est difficile à expliquer, comme impression, mais c'est comme si les personnages avaient des mouvements décomposés, comme robotiques, pas fluides.


+1 j'ai vraiment du mal à cause de ça... Soulcalibur me choquait moins.

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Mais mais ! tu aurais du demander un lien ici ...matte quand même ça vaut le coup .

----------


## Supergounou

> Mais mais ! tu aurais du demander un lien ici ...matte quand même ça vaut le coup .


Je crois que y a pas encore en fr, je trouve ça vraiment nul part  ::'(:

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Bah matte en anglais !?

----------


## Kamikaze

> Bah matte en anglais !?


Supergounou, chez lui:



Il a dit qu'il aimait pas l'audio sur le stream anglais Yogg, faut suivre!

Mais y'a p'têt un stream jap' non, y'avait papatiwawa

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Ah merde ...ok je viens de lire son post, KB a une grosse voix c'est vrai  ::P:  Et en Jap' c'est la même qu'en anglais, KB gueule .

Edit : Sinon le combo réussi de RNK|Over

----------


## Supergounou

> Bah matte en anglais !?


Ça va finir comme ça ouais, mais ça me frustre d'entendre gueuler KB derrière et de ne pas comprendre ce qu'il dit.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Kami: c'est mon nez, mais pas mes yeux  ::P:

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Petite maj de 10Go  ::lol:: 

Edit : WTF

----------


## Supergounou

Y a aussi Fatal Fury Special, Samurai Shodown 2, Kof 2000 et 2002, et The Last Blade.

----------


## Hige

> Y a aussi Fatal Fury Special, Samurai Shodown 2, Kof 2000 et 2002, et The Last Blade.


SamSho 2  :Vibre:   :Vibre:   :Vibre:   :Vibre:   :Vibre:

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Test de SF5 :

"Cool un nouveau tuto ! Tiens je prends Birdie pour voir, ok il m'explique les coups spéciaux et leurs utilités, intéressant. Quoi il n'y a que pour 2 coups spéciaux c'est tout  ::huh:: "

Capcom et leur truc toujours à moitié fini  ::(:

----------


## Le Dahu

Bravo Ashley TOUCRU pour ton nouveau rang et a kami pour son super tuto  ::lol:: 

J'ai pas suivi le rbk, il y a quoi comme matche a voir absolument?

----------


## Yoggsothoth

> Bravo Ashley TOUCRU pour ton nouveau rang et a kami pour son super tuto 
> 
> J'ai pas suivi le rbk, il y a quoi comme matche a voir absolument?


Le top 8 .Comme pour le Combo breaker !

----------


## Hem

Han y'a plein de nouveaux défis!
Ça va m'occuper un moment vu que je galère dès le deuxième...

----------


## Vorshakaar

> Il est sorti de l'adolescence et a enfin mué ?


Je voulais la faire  ::(:  .

Bientôt le poil au menton  ::ninja::  .

----------


## yodaxy

> Han y'a plein de nouveaux défis!
> Ça va m'occuper un moment vu que je galère dès le deuxième...


J'ai été surpris de voir ça ouais. Ils sont carrément plus chauds que la première fournée  ::): 

On sait quand on pourra se connecter en ligne ? J'ai toujours une erreur serveur perso.

EDIT : ah oui pas avant 6 heures du matin chez nous... Bon ben je jouerai demain soir alors.

----------


## Yoggsothoth

9Pm .Amuse toi avec ça  ::ninja::

----------


## yodaxy

> 9Pm .Amuse toi avec ça


Oui je viens de voir  :tired:  Je savais que c'était 24h mais je connaissait pas l'heure exacte.

----------


## Yoggsothoth

'tain mais même avec les convertisseurs j'ai du mal, ça donne 6h du mat' ?

----------


## Vorshakaar

Plus facile avec ça pour le retours des serveurs.

----------


## Yoggsothoth

::lol::  Merci .

C'était donc bien 6h du mat'  ::|:

----------


## Supergounou

On gagne de la FM avec les nouveaux défis?

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Normalement oui mais faut attendre l'ouverture du Online pour les comptabiliser .

----------


## Supergounou

Ah beh ouais  ::|:

----------


## von_yaourt

Donc ils n'ont pas retiré les conneries de la beta et Gief a toujours son combo meterless 100% stun mid life sur un jump-in midscreen...

----------


## julienh

Ils ont changé l'animation bas gros poing de Ryu!
Sinon, je n'ai pas bien compris l'intérêt d'avoir une partie "VOL 2" pour les démonstrations. Par exemple, pour Ryu, il y a juste 2 démos qui t'expliquent 2 coups spéciaux. Ils auraient pu se contenter de les ajouter aux démos existantes, ou les mettre à jour.
En fait, cette séparation VOL 1 / VOL 2, ça rend juste leurs menus encore plus confus...

----------


## Kamikaze

Nan mais Yaourt à quel moment tu manges ça dans le neutral quand Gief est full ressource et qu'il a déjà activé son v-trigger. Ça a aucune valeur ce combo.

----------


## Hem

Comment ça meterless? Y'a le v-trigger et une barre de ex.

----------


## Kamikaze

Et en plus faut jouer un perso à 950 de stun

----------


## Hem

> Ils ont changé l'animation bas gros poing de Ryu!
> Sinon, je n'ai pas bien compris l'intérêt d'avoir une partie "VOL 2" pour les démonstrations. Par exemple, pour Ryu, il y a juste 2 démos qui t'expliquent 2 coups spéciaux. Ils auraient pu se contenter de les ajouter aux démos existantes, ou les mettre à jour.
> En fait, cette séparation VOL 1 / VOL 2, ça rend juste leurs menus encore plus confus...


Les vol.1 datent de la première saison aussi, y'a pas mal de trucs qui ne passent plus ou n'existe plus.

----------


## ababa

> *Ils ont changé l'animation bas gros poing de Ryu!*
> Sinon, je n'ai pas bien compris l'intérêt d'avoir une partie "VOL 2" pour les démonstrations. Par exemple, pour Ryu, il y a juste 2 démos qui t'expliquent 2 coups spéciaux. Ils auraient pu se contenter de les ajouter aux démos existantes, ou les mettre à jour.
> En fait, cette séparation VOL 1 / VOL 2, ça rend juste leurs menus encore plus confus...


Les propriétés du coup aussi?
La vache c'est la première fois fois que je découvre un perso post patch, ça fait bizarre ce bas gros poing de Ryu  :Emo: 
On dirait que ça colle pas au perso tout propre tout carré, là ça fait un peu un coup à la Ken/Akuma (les shoto plus yolo)

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Ils auraient du virer les combos de la S1 ...

----------


## Mr Thy

> Ils ont changé l'animation bas gros poing de Ryu!
> Sinon, je n'ai pas bien compris l'intérêt d'avoir une partie "VOL 2" pour les démonstrations. Par exemple, pour Ryu, il y a juste 2 démos qui t'expliquent 2 coups spéciaux. Ils auraient pu se contenter de les ajouter aux démos existantes, ou les mettre à jour.
> En fait, cette séparation VOL 1 / VOL 2, ça rend juste leurs menus encore plus confus...


C'est l'animation de la beta, non. Allez bon, en plus fini.

----------


## julienh

> Ils auraient du virer les combos de la S1 ...


Mais oui! Franchement, à quoi ça sert de garder des défis avec un message te prévenant "Attention, les combos que tu vas faire ne sont peut-être plus valables... Ou pas...". Ca n'aurait pas été très compliqué de les mettre à jour, ou sinon de les supprimer.

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Le truc top aurait été d'intégrer les changements de cette Maj dans des tutos par perso .Mais je réfléchis trop...

----------


## Kamikaze

Quelqu'un a déjà utilisé une Dualshock 4 sur PC? Pas trop galère à faire fonctionner?

Je suis bien chauffé pour en acheter une pour jouer sur PC

----------


## ababa

C'est plug and play sur Street 5 que ce soit sans-fil ou avec câble (mais trouve un bon câble, j'ai un câble de smartphone, je me mange des déco aux moindres bourrages de boutons)

----------


## Yoggsothoth

> C'est plug and play sur Street 5 que ce soit sans-fil ou avec câble (mais trouve un bon câble, j'ai un câble de smartphone, *je me mange des déco aux moindres bourrages de boutons*)


Je confirme

----------


## Mr Thy

Tiens j'ai remarqué sur le Combo Breaker, Smug joue toujours sur pad X360.

----------


## Kamikaze

> C'est plug and play sur Street 5 que ce soit sans-fil ou avec câble (mais trouve un bon câble, j'ai un câble de smartphone, je me mange des déco aux moindres bourrages de boutons)


Wat? On peut utiliser une Dualshock 4 avec un cable, j'ai pas trouvé justement je vois que des daubes bluetooth

----------


## Hem

Non sur pc faut brancher la manette.

----------


## Kamikaze

> Tiens j'ai remarqué sur le Combo Breaker, Smug joue toujours sur pad X360.


C'est la marque des champions  :B): 

Je suis curieux de savoir quel adaptateur il utilise, j'en ai choppé un mais c'est pas facile à trouver (360 vers PS4)

----------


## Hem

> Tiens j'ai remarqué sur le Combo Breaker, Smug joue toujours sur pad X360.


Tout ceux qui ont commencé avec sf4 sur xboite jouent encore avec il me semble.

----------


## Mr Thy

Brook. Tout comme Phenom et Problem X apparament.

----------


## Kamikaze

Nan mais attendez là, je trouve vraiment QUE des versions wireless pour la DS4 (éventuellement avec dongle bluetooth), mais en fait tu peux connecter ça avec un cable usb c'est ça?

Je trouve 0 sur google à ce sujet, DS4 sur PC

----------


## von_yaourt

Adieu Tokido et Sako, c'était cool de vous voir en top 8. Avant.

----------


## Hem

> Nan mais attendez là, je trouve vraiment QUE des versions wireless pour la DS4 (éventuellement avec dongle bluetooth), mais en fait tu peux connecter ça avec un cable usb c'est ça?
> 
> Je trouve 0 sur google à ce sujet, DS4 sur PC


T'as jamais touché une manette ps3/4 de ta vie?  ::O: 
Sur pc ça se branche avec un cable usb (comme pour la recharge sur ps).

----------


## Kamikaze

Euh mais c'était pas déjà le cas...?




> HP Raging Light (Normal and V-Trigger Versions):
> • Changed (1F～7F full invincibility /hurtbox from 8F on) to to (1F～2F hurtbox added /3F～8F hit and projectile invincibility)

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Franchement Kami ...

----------


## Mr Thy

Oui, ça se connecte avec le cable USB pour charger.

----------


## Kamikaze

> T'as jamais touché une manette ps3/4 de ta vie? 
> Sur pc ça se branche avec un cable usb (comme pour la recharge sur ps).


Déjà on se calme, y'a plus important dans la vie que de toucher une manette. Pour les manettes PS3 oui j'ai déjà test, mais PS4 à sa sortie c'était même pas compatible PC de ce que j'ai lu, c'est arrivé plus tard après. Donc aucune idée. Et donc avec un cable usb tu dis que ça passe c'est ça?

Si tu cherches Dualshock 4 PC sur google tu verras que y'a que des mecs qui cherchent à comment faire

EDIT: Ok, ok, je vais m'en prendre une alors

----------


## Hem

A partir du moment où c'est de l'usb, ça fonctionne sur pc. Pour certains jeux faut un soft tiers mais pour sf5 ça passe en direct imput.

----------


## Kamikaze

En fait dans ma tête la manette PS4 elle était vraiment pur wireless avec p'têt un truc de docking pour la charge, mais une daube propriétaire quoi, uniquement bluetooth pour la co PS4. Je sais plus pourquoi j'avais en tête que c'était galère sur PC, me semble bien qu'à la sortie de la console c'était mort

----------


## Supergounou

> A partir du moment où c'est de l'usb, ça fonctionne sur pc.


Nope, la manette X360 pour la console ne fonctionne pas avec un cable USB sur PC, elle ne fait que charger la batterie. Il faut, soit acheter un dongle sans fil microsoft, soit acheter une manette X360 spéciale PC.

----------


## Kamikaze

C'est vrai pour les Wireless 360 ouais, mais toutes les filaires base 360 sont reconnues directes par windows

----------


## Supergounou

> C'est vrai pour les Wireless 360 ouais, mais toutes les filaires base 360 sont reconnues directes par windows


Oui c'est vrai, j'aurais dû préciser.

----------


## Hem

La manette xbox36 sans fil était full sans fil par contre, rien à voir. Mais ouai effectivement ça porte à confusion.

----------


## Supergounou

> La manette xbox36 sans fil était full sans fil par contre, rien à voir.


Ben y a un cable usb quand même, non? Perso je comprends les interrogations de Kami, j'aurais fait de même.

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Le jeune Kami a besoin de l'approbation des vieux sages, c'est tout .

----------


## Kamikaze

Cool en tout cas, j'attendais comme un connard que ça soit compatible alors que ça l'a toujours été  :tired:  chai pas pourquoi j'avais ça en tête. 

En fait y'a 2 ans ou un truc du genre j'étais chez un pote qui jouait à GTA V (qui venait de sortir), je lui dis file moi une de tes manettes j'ai des envies de street sur PC (SFV était même pas encore sorti) et j'ai pas de manette, et me semblais que je m'étais dit que c'tait foutu. Genre j'avais regardé le bousin et j'ai du louper le micro usb

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Des années que je vis en croyant que ça marche pas sur PC, un peu comme dans Goodbye Lenin sauf que le mur de Berlin c'est la Dualshock 4

----------


## Hem

> Ben y a un cable usb quand même, non? Perso je comprends les interrogations de Kami, j'aurais fait de même.


Ouai c'était ça. Ça servait vraiment qu'à l'alimentation (même pas de pairing). Mais bon ça fait quand même 12 ans. (bwah 12 ans déjà...)

----------


## Yoggsothoth

*Bon bah c'est bien mais le plus important n'est pas encore là !*

----------


## Kamikaze

> Ouai c'était ça. Mais ça servait vraiment qu'à l'alimentation (même pas de pairing).


La traduction CDiscount: "Chatière Porte Trappe 4 Positions Cat Door Gate pour Chat Chien Animaux Blanc"

 :tired:

----------


## Yoggsothoth

::XD::

----------


## Hem

Ahah même pas fait gaffe.

----------


## Vorshakaar

Et ça se branche dans le port Usb arrière de l'animal de compagnie, celui en dessous de l'antenne wifi ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Supergounou

> Ouai c'était ça. Ça servait vraiment qu'à l'alimentation (même pas de pairing). Mais bon ça fait quand même 12 ans. (bwah 12 ans déjà...)


Yep voilà. À l'époque, je m'étais retrouvé bien con quand j'avais voulu tester et que je m'étais rendu compte que c'était pas possible.

----------


## Zaltman

> Nan mais Yaourt à quel moment tu manges ça dans le neutral quand Gief est full ressource et qu'il a déjà activé son v-trigger. Ça a aucune valeur ce combo.


Dans le neutral effectivement tu rentrera presque jamais ça nature, par contre en punition lourde de DP/super en garde ou choppe spé evitée par saut vertical, ça rentre.

----------


## Mr Thy

Donc le nouveau move de Vega (la grille) se fait pratiquement comme d'antan : charge bas, haut + KK.

----------


## von_yaourt

> Nan mais Yaourt à quel moment tu manges ça dans le neutral quand Gief est full ressource et qu'il a déjà activé son v-trigger. Ça a aucune valeur ce combo.


En punish monsieur l'agent.





Tout. Va. Bien.

----------


## Yoggsothoth

::o: 

Nerf incoming plz.

----------


## Kamikaze

Enfin on est juste en train de dire que tu peux punir les coups à recovery méchamment (surtout quand t'as des ressources), ça a toujours été le cas. Les combos max damage avec reset ont toujours fait saigner, ce qu'il faut montrer c'est la différence de dégât avec les anciens punish dans des situations réalistes similaires.

Je veux dire c'est toujours la même histoire, y'a un patch, tout le monde s'excite et fait des plans sur la comète mais quand tu manges un matchup Guile/Gief et que le seul pif de flash Kick du match passe tu te retrouves à l'autre bout de l'écran à devoir approcher Guile, bonjour.

Genre hameko (c'est papatiwawa non?) son exemple il faut, une barre de v-trigger, avoir raison sur le reset, avoir raison sur le jump neutral. Bah ok, tu l'as mérité ton stun. Ensuite si t'as en plus la barre de super pour tuer, c'était que t'étais quasiment mort, les ressources se chargent pas par magie

- - - Mise à jour - - -

J'aimerais bien qu'on montre la situation ou la Mika fait neutral jump sur le reset, avec full ressource, ou la situation ou la Mika place avant HP au lieu de choppe spé

C'tait pareil avec les punish de DP d'akuma, tout le monde y est allé de sa vid pour montrer que si tu bloques un EX DP d'Akuma, il est mort. Ça dit ce que ça dit.

----

Ah ils ont buffé les normaux de Ryu, il a l'air bien solide maintenant. Sinon le punish du v-reversal fait par Fuudo peut se faire en OS (alioune twitter).

----------


## Kamikaze

:Facepalm: 

Le hamster toujours sous-nourri chez capcom

Hahaha, meilleure air choppe du jeu, mais pourquoi ils lui ont pas mis l'animation classique?

----------


## yodaxy

Ceci pourrait être le nouveau DLC Character (après Abigaïl donc), tiré du mode story de ED :



http://i.imgur.com/lQLOcIc.jpg

Elle serait égyptienne. Son design est stylé.

EDIT : IMGUR  :tired:

----------


## Mr Thy

Ah ouais, quand même.

----------


## Mr Thy

> Ceci pourrait être le nouveau DLC Character (après Abigaïl donc), tiré du mode story de ED :
> 
> http://imgur.com/gallery/lQLOcIc.jpg
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/lQLOcIc.jpg
> 
> Elle serait égyptienne. Son design est stylé.
> 
> EDIT : IMGUR 
> ...


Bah, il y avait déjà quelq'un sur Eventhubs qui avait droppé le nom de Gouki et Ed en octobre. Quelques mois après il drop aussi Abigail, Menat et Zeku (le maitre de Guy). Menat étant le nom d'un type de collier portée par des prêtresses de Hathor, Egyptiennes... collier qui ressemble à ce que porte cette jeune fille.
Zeku, pour info.


Ah, spéculation quand tu nous tiens. Mais comme j'ai déjà dit à Hige, pour le moment, la tendance de Capcom c'est de sortir des persos déjà présent dans le story mode, mais qui n'y ressemblent plus du tout  ::P:

----------


## Mjoln

Ah merde, vue la gueule des ombres, mon super pronostic sur Gil en fin de saison tombe à l'eau.  ::ninja:: 
Le quatrième (le prochain donc), a l'air vachement massif !

----------


## Mr Thy

Les serveurs seraient up...

----------


## ababa

> La traduction CDiscount: "Chatière Porte Trappe 4 Positions Cat Door Gate pour Chat Chien Animaux Blanc"
> 
> 
> 
> https://tof.cx/images/2017/05/30/302...e7e91909af.png


Si t'as un câble de manette Xbox One (sur PC) qui traîne, c'est vraiment un des meilleurs câbles pour les manettes, c'est super rigide, sacrément bien foutu mais ça coûte un bras sur Ebay (~15 eur)  :Emo:

----------


## Mr Thy

Pour une cable USB?

Alors je conseille ça: Attention les yeux

Je te jure, l'information que ton pad enverra à ton PC sera d'une pureté... Surtout le bouton triangle... Divin.

Sérieux, le pire c'est qu'il y a des cons qui achètent ça...

----------


## Kamikaze

Bon je viens de prendre la manette dans un magasin physique, comme un vieux.

Et franchement y'a vraiment 0, nada, info concernant la compatibilité PC, le câble usb est indiqué pour la charge only etc.

De mon temps  ::ninja::  enfin quand y'avait des manettes PS3 et 360 plein les rayons sur chaque boite t'avais la compatibilité avec windows indiquée.

Du coup j'espère que tout ça n'est pas un troll élaboré  ::ninja:: 

Coûte cher cette merde en plus

----------


## SuicideSnake

J'ai eu une mise à jour de 10 Go.

C'est pour le DLC ? Je suppose que c'est accompagné d'un correctif ? Juri est elle enfin un personnage viable et pas le pire des low tier ?

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Oui la maj c'est pour Ed, le stage de Griffe et un équilibrage global, sinon *Tout* les persos sont fort si tu t'entraines suffisamment . C'est pas le perso qui rendra fort mais toi qui le fera .

"C'est pas l'homme qui prend la mer mais le mer qui prend l'homme"  :B):

----------


## Kamikaze

Juri c'est comme la ponctuation et la grammaire, c'est bien quand tu sais t'en servir.

 ::ninja:: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

:patapé:

----------


## Yoggsothoth

::unsure::

----------


## Mjoln

Le stage de griffe est magnifique. Gros coup de cœur !  ::):

----------


## Nightou

Et concernant cela



qu'en est -il?

----------


## Mjoln

Je retrouve pas ta vid sur Rashid Kami, t'as changé de chaîne pour ton truc sur tekken.

----------


## Kamikaze

Oui j'ai créé une nouvelle chaine pour l'occaz' mais la vid rashid est toujours dispo sur lancienne ici:

----------


## Mjoln

Merci  ::): 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Tu sais quoi ? Tu devrais rajouter les petites modifs et les nouveaux combos que tu écrivais dans ton précédent messages dans la description de la vidéo

----------


## Kamikaze

Je vais en refaire une plus courte avec new micro et tout le bordel, je me rode un peu et j'espère avoir un setup qui me permette de poster du contenu moins dégueu et plus vite.

Le format audio est cool pour allez vite, mais ouais je crois que ça serait pas con de faire un petit site qui complèmente le bordel avec une référence rapide (plutot que juste la description de la vid)

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Mais je crois que j'en parle des combo avant Mp un peu, ah quoique non, mais bon tout ça pour dire que globalement le perso a pas trop changé.

En revanche les trucs "avancés" dont je parle dans la vidéo sont devenus une réalité en tournoi

----------


## ababa

Et un tuto sur Ryu?  :Emo: 
Quand je tape tuto Ryu FR, je tombe sur le fail de tuto de Luffy  :Facepalm: 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jS4b1Sn2dCQ

 ::XD::

----------


## Kamikaze

Je vais sûrement jouer Ryu, Akuma, ED et Balrog surtout cette saison, donc tuto Ryu à coup sûr

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Le st. LK de Ryu est devenu vraiment cool

----------


## Hige

> Oui la maj c'est pour Ed, le stage de Griffe et un équilibrage global, sinon *Tout* les persos sont fort si tu t'entraines suffisamment . C'est pas le perso qui rendra fort mais toi qui le fera .
> 
> "C'est pas l'homme qui prend la mer mais le mer qui prend l'homme"


Sauf FANG  ::ninja::

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

> Oui j'ai créé une nouvelle chaine pour l'occaz' mais la vid rashid est toujours dispo sur lancienne ici


Pourquoi tu ne publies pas tout sur ta chaîne et que tu crées des Playlists différenciées pour SFV / Tekken / GG… ? C'est plus pratique, ça évite de perdre tes abonnés.  ::):

----------


## Kamikaze

C'est juste histoire de démarrer avec un truc vide et propre, y'a plein de bazar SF4 et même 1 vid Hearthstone au pif sur l'ancienne, puis je garderai peut-être ça pour le contenu au pif, genre les matchs avec les canards. Histoire de pas polluer d'éventuels abonnés qui sont la pour le contenu "propre"

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Y'a aussi des perles comme des matchs avec mon Hakan contre mister crimson, nayte et ken bogard haha, faut que j'envoie ça aux archives INA
Haha et ce mirror Hakan contre gagapa, putain  ::XD::

----------


## von_yaourt

> J'ai été surpris de voir ça ouais. Ils sont carrément plus chauds que la première fournée


Alors, oui et non.

Oui, gloablement ils sont plus compliqués. Par exemple il y a enfin un combo double tackle avec Urien (un des plus simples ceci dit) qui demande un peu d'exé, j'ai fait un combo très dur avec Ibuki (le 10) qui est ce que j'ai fait de plus chaud sur le jeu avec le l'ancien combo 6 de Karin, et chaque perso semble avoir dans un des premiers challenges un link de lights en 3 frames. 

Mais pour le reste, t'as 9 combos sur 10 qui sont super simples. Chez Akuma c'est même pire, les anciens combos sont plus durs que les nouveaux.  :^_^: 

En tout cas ce qui est cool, c'est que la FM pleut à foison, j'ai pu m'acheter Ed et Alex, les deux seuls qui me manquaient. Les nouvelles démonstrations pour chaque perso offrent 500 FM et 1000XP, qui ont fait passer un niveau pour chacun des persos avec lesquels j'avais fait les trucs faciles en saison 1 (défis, survie facile, histoire et démonstrations), du 1500 FM à chaque fois en quelques secondes.

----------


## Mr Thy

Bah, ils recommencent avec Karin, le nouveau 5 et 6 demandent à nouveau instant tenko suivi d'un instant orochi. Ce qui est con par contre, c'est qu'ils précisent bien (fastest) pour le tenko, mais pas pour l'orochi.

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Tu as donc réinstallé le jeu  ::lol::

----------


## Mr Thy

Ouais, mais Karin perso du mal quand même. Ca ma pris une démie heure pour faire ses 10 trials bordel.

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Moi j'arrive pas à faire le défi 8 d'Ed ...ma charge Vskill passe toujours trop tard  ::|:

----------


## Mr Thy

Faut sauter assez tard après que Ryu soit envoyé en l'air pour mettre le saut MP.

Edit - et une fois en l'air, retarder le mp au maximum.

----------


## Seb Ryu 84

Moi je galère avec le défis 6 de Ryu (j'ai fait les 9 autres). J'arrive pas a trouver le timing pour le tatsu (LK, MK ou HK) afin de retomber au sol assez vite pour que la CA touche. Des astuces?

- - - Mise à jour - - -

C bon! Je n'ai pas trouvé le truc mais a force d'essayer c'est passé...

----------


## ababa

Il faut le cancel dans le tastu, enfin y a un timing assez short
Moi je bourre la CA (pour être sûr de sortir une CA)  :Cigare:

----------


## Mr Thy

Y a quand même pas mal de défis ou l'espacement doit être millimetré au poil de c**.

----------


## Kamikaze

Pour le défi de Ryu Seb c'est facile, faut pas se précipiter la super va ramasser le mec assez bas. Tu mets tatsu lk, tu prends ton temps pour rentrer la super en retombant du tatsu lk. Tu peux commencer à mouliner quand ryu retomber et valider avec poing, tu verras c'est tranquille

----------


## Supergounou

J'ai fait les défis de Chunli, enfin des vrais combos qui apprennent des phases et qui demandent un minimum de maitrise afin d'être exécutés proprement!  ::lol::

----------


## LeChameauFou

en fait ed n'est pas aussi évident que ça à jouer.

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Enfin réussi ! Sinon J'aime vraiment Ed mais ses confirmes bas MK-PP faut vraiment pas être trop loin sinon le PP passe dans le vent...

Et le défi 10 d'Alex est top et fait mal  ::XD::

----------


## von_yaourt

Amusez-vous à faire le défi d'Akuma où il faut faire le raging demon en le faisant à la manière de FChamp (en mashant tous les boutons). Vous verrez, ça fonctionne très bien.  ::P:

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Comme dans SF4 le Raging demon, bourrage et ça passe après faut avoir la science du "bon" bourrage  :Cigare:

----------


## ababa

Comme les ''bons'' pifs  ::trollface::

----------


## Supergounou

Wâ, juste spammer le bouton regarder les nouvelles démos de tous les persos donne 12500FM!  ::o:

----------


## Seb Ryu 84

> Il faut le cancel dans le tastu, enfin y a un timing assez short
> Moi je bourre la CA (pour être sûr de sortir une CA)


Pas de soucis pour le cancel (c'était comme dans les défis de la saison 1) mais j'ai l'impression que cela dépend du moment où l'on touche le mob. Selon le cas, il repart un peu en l'air et là la CA le touche sinon il redescend en même temps que nous et la CA lui passe à travers.

----------


## Kamikaze

> Wâ, juste spammer le bouton regarder les nouvelles démos de tous les persos donne 12500FM!


J'étais à 50k FM ce soir, +50K gratuit, j'achète ED.

Je fais quelques défis, je suis déjà à 60K... je suis pas prêt de lâcher une thune pour un perso

----------


## Supergounou

> J'étais à 50k FM ce soir, +50K gratuit, j'achète ED.
> 
> Je fais quelques défis, je suis déjà à 60K... je suis pas prêt de lâcher une thune pour un perso


Tout pareil  ::): 

Bon et sinon, vous pensez que la sortie de cette grosse maj coïncide avec la sortie de Tekken 7 ce weekend?  ::siffle::

----------


## ababa

> Pas de soucis pour le cancel (c'était comme dans les défis de la saison 1) mais j'ai l'impression que cela dépend du moment où l'on touche le mob. Selon le cas, il repart un peu en l'air et là la CA le touche sinon il redescend en même temps que nous et la CA lui passe à travers.


Je viens de le refaire en training, en faite quand tu déclenches la CA, le Ryu (le dummy) quand il retombe doit être à mi hauteur de toi, si c'est plus bas, la CA whiff
Enfin je te dis ça, en match j'oublie de le faire  :Facepalm:   je fais que la moitié du combo  ::ninja::

----------


## SquiZz

sf5 reste bloqué sur la connexion au serveur... Il y a encore une maintenance?

----------


## Mr Thy

Non.

----------


## Hem

L'est sympas Ed. Je crois que c'est le premier perso que je trouve fun dès la première prise en main sur un street. Ne pas avoir à se soucier de l’exécution ça change complètement le schmilblick.

----------


## von_yaourt

> Bah, ils recommencent avec Karin, le nouveau 5 et 6 demandent à nouveau instant tenko suivi d'un instant orochi. Ce qui est con par contre, c'est qu'ils précisent bien (fastest) pour le tenko, mais pas pour l'orochi.


Autant le 6 ça passe, mais le 5 et le 7... Ces combos DE MERDE. 

Et le pire c'est que comme d'hab' il m'arrive de réussir la manipulation mais le jeu ne me comptabilise pas le combo.  :Boom:

----------


## Mjoln

J'ai fait les défis de dictateur, c'est propre. Que des combos utiles en combat. Si c'est comme ça pour tous les persos c'est top.

----------


## Supergounou

J'arrive pas à faire les combos 2 de Ryu et 1 de Ken  ::XD:: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Le 7 de Guile est bien tendu aussi, à chaque fois ma CA tombe dans la garde.

----------


## yodaxy

J'ai fait tous les défis Vol.2 de Laura, Zangief, Cammy. C'était assez facile. Et j'ai pas appris grand-chose.

Le reste par contre m'a l'air très chaud  ::):

----------


## Mr Thy

Ibuki  :Boom:

----------


## Supergounou

> J'ai fait tous les défis Vol.2 de Laura, Zangief, Cammy. C'était assez facile. Et j'ai pas appris grand-chose.


Cammy, j'ai appris que le smp et le cmk combottent maintenant?

----------


## Vorshakaar

Hop, défis d'Ibuki, Juri, Cammy, R-Mika, Laura, Vega, Fang, Ed, Rashid, Karin et Necalli de finis, je ferais les autres plus tard. Après l'achat d'Ed et des deux nouveaux stages, il me reste 4xx xxx brouzoufs et je n'ai pas encore fait la survie d'Ed.

Les défis d'Ibuki, je n'ai pas vu grand chose de nouveau par rapport aux combos à connaitre, ceux de Juri sont plutôt simple, il n'y a que ceux de Karin qui innovent un poil.

----------


## Mr Thy

Me reste plus que Juri et après (p)Urien à faire.

----------


## Supergounou

Bordel, mais vous faites comment clk clp shoryu?

----------


## Hem

Mdr le thème de Ed c'est un rap... je suis choqué.

----------


## Kamikaze

> Bordel, mais vous faites comment clk clp shoryu?


cr.lk cr.lp 323 + P

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Mdr le thème de Ed c'est un rap... je suis choqué.






- - - Mise à jour - - -

Tu restes sur 3 en faisant le cr.lk cr.Lp (bas avant = 3) et quand le lp touche, 2, 3 + P

----------


## Supergounou

> cr.lk cr.lp 323 + P


Ah ouais en effet  ::O: 

J'essayais de bourrer 2 2 mais le lp sortait tout le temps en stand. Bon beh Ryu, c'était plutôt simple en fait, suffit de violenter les boutons  ::ninja::

----------


## Hige

> Autant le 6 ça passe, mais le 5 et le 7... Ces combos DE MERDE. 
> 
> Et le pire c'est que comme d'hab' il m'arrive de réussir la manipulation mais le jeu ne me comptabilise pas le combo.


Boh, ils étaient ez.  :Cigare: 

Le 5 c'est chp ex shoulder ex tenko ex shoulder ? Parce que la manip chp ex shoulder est chiante à faire ouais.

Par contre le 8 et 9 de Mika  :tired:   :tired:   :tired:   :tired:

----------


## von_yaourt

Non ça c'est le 6 justement, qui est vachement plus simple que le 5 et le 7. 

Même si je ne sais toujours pas pourquoi le jeu refuse de me comptabiliser le combo réussi, ça va bien finir par passer en bourrant, comme sur l'ancien challenge 6.  :tired:

----------


## Kamikaze

Bon j'ai fini les nouveaux défis ça m'a rapporté 110k, donc si vous avez besoin de FM vous savez quoi faire

Ils ont bien plus dur que la S1, surtout pour les débutants

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Un peu plus pertinents aussi, c'est bien de commencer par de vrai confirm et de vrais counter hit confirm utilisables en match. Après il manque quand même pas mal de vrais trucs et y'a beaucoup de faux combos pas opti

----------


## Hem

Quelqu'un peut acheter toutes les couleurs de ED, faire des screens et les poster ici? Merci  ::ninja:: .

----------


## Yoggsothoth

http://game.capcom.com/cfn/sfv/character/ed/costume

----------


## Mr Thy

Urien fini, je vais pieuter.

----------


## von_yaourt

Y a un truc à connaître pour faire le link (v-trigger) c.HP > [2]8 HK avec Chun-Li ? J'essaye de faire le défi 9 mais même en ne faisant que les deux derniers coups en maintenant la charge ultra longtemps, je n'arrive pas à connecter les deux.

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Je matte Chris G là et lorsque que tout d'un coup  ::XD:: 

https://clips.twitch.tv/IncredulousNiceGoatBabyRage

----------


## Mr Thy

> Y a un truc à connaître pour faire le link (v-trigger) c.HP > [2]8 HK avec Chun-Li ? J'essaye de faire le défi 9 mais même en ne faisant que les deux derniers coups en maintenant la charge ultra longtemps, je n'arrive pas à connecter les deux.


C'est un peu la même situation que le trial 8. Après avoir activé le V-trigger, t'appuies sur mp, et tu commences directement à charger bas, même avant que le poing touche. Après, t'essaies de tenir ta charge le plus longtemps possible. Faut faire le 8HK quand t'entend le 2eme son du premier double hit du 2hp. Le deuxième double coup ne peut pss se cancel.
Le timing est très strict...

----------


## von_yaourt

Non non mais c'est pas une question de charge là, c'est vraiment le link seul qui me pose problème.

----------


## Mr Thy

Tu veux dire le 2hp vers 8hk?

C'est un cancel, pas un link.

----------


## von_yaourt

Ah oui... ça explique tout.  :tired:

----------


## Mr Thy

La démonstration du trial donne souvent un indice, mais ça serait chouette de pouvoir regarder au ralenti/frame par frame. Parce que pour les débutants c'est pas toujours clair si il faut marcher entre deux coups.

----------


## von_yaourt

Bon bah voilà, comme d'hab avec ce jeu, le secret c'était de bourrer.  ::P:

----------


## Hem

Question con : le meilleur confirm de Ed derrière un bas hp crush counter, c'est un psycho knuckle into flicker? Y'a peut être autre chose pour avoir un meilleur okizeme mais je trouve pas.
Remarque si on fait juste le vskill ça a l'air de faire un truc bien.

----------


## Hem

Ouai non en fait le vskill c'est tout pourri. Y'a peut être un truc avec le vtrigger remarque.

----------


## SquiZz

Bon c'est parti avec les ed du live... Qu'est qu'il faut savoir pour les punir puisque je ne compte pas l'acheter et que donc je ne peux pas le tester en training ?

----------


## Kamikaze

Tous ses spéciaux sont négatifs ou punissables en garde (sauf le v skill chargé). Il a pas d'overhead, tu peux lui sauter dessus s'il tente un v skill chargé à fond.

Donc en gros t'as rien à craindre de lui à part une choppe, pour son projectile si tu le regardes et réagis tu peux lui sauter dessus dès qu'il le démarre aussi (c'est un coup en deux parties)

Son seul pif c'est le EX uppercut la mais il sort super lentement donc meaty avec un coup qui recover vite et il est gratuit. Si tu le bloques c'est crush counter gratuit.

Je conseille de jouer à distance de jump in contre lui, dès qu'il bouge tu sautes.

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

> Tous ses spéciaux sont négatifs ou punissables en garde (sauf le v skill chargé). Il a pas d'overhead, tu peux lui sauter dessus s'il tente un v skill chargé à fond.
> Donc en gros t'as rien à craindre de lui à part une choppe, pour son projectile si tu le regardes et réagis tu peux lui sauter dessus dès qu'il le démarre aussi (c'est un coup en deux parties)
> Son seul pif c'est le EX uppercut la mais il sort super lentement donc meaty avec un coup qui recover vite et il est gratuit. Si tu le bloques c'est crush counter gratuit.
> Je conseille de jouer à distance de jump in contre lui, dès qu'il bouge tu sautes.


Autrement dit : "Ed est une m…de", non ?  ::P:  Plus sérieusement, quels sont ses atouts, du coup ? Ceux dont il faut se méfier…  ::huh::

----------


## Kamikaze

Ses frame trap sont pas dégueux et une fois qu'il t'a mis au coin il peut te maltraiter. Les Ed qui maitrisent super bien les distances arriveront peut-être à utiliser le v-skill chargé et le projectile dans le neutral et son v-trigger est fort une fois qu'il l'a. Sinon il a des low pas trop mauvais donc il peut t'embêter dans le neutral.

Mais donc c'est un perso très honnête et effectivement pas super balèze, comparé aux persos plus forts. Son piano est pas trop trop mauvais, y'a bien des Karin qui utilisent bas mk shoulder alors que c'est négatif, donc on verra peut-être les bon Ed placer du bas mk piano.

----------


## Hem

Y'a beaucoup de trucs qui punisse le piano? Il est à -3 mais il pousse assez loin.

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

Merci pour les précisions. Donc je résume :
1. Ne pas se laisser enfermer dans le coin
2. Se méfier du V-Trigger
3. Garder ses distances
4. Sauter et lui mettre grave sur la gu…le.

J'ai bon, là ?  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Hem

J'ai regardé quelques bons joueur le jouer et ils jouent pas mal avec le mind boule / pas boule, charge / pas charge. Ça a l'air d'être du gros 50/50 si l'adversaire tente un truc, du genre mid barre direct pour celui qui se trompe.

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

Qu'est-ce que vous entendez par "le piano" ?  ::huh:: 



 ::ninja::

----------


## Kamikaze

Le flicker de Ed (bourrer les poings) la manip pour le faire sur un stick c'est de balayer les touches rapidement avec les doigts, on appelle ça un piano input

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Piano par opposition à "bourrer les poings" ça sort le coup le plus rapidement et le plus parfaitement possible, 5 inputs de poing

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

> Le flicker de Ed (bourrer les poings) la manip pour le faire sur un stick c'est de balayer les touches rapidement avec les doigts, on appelle ça un piano input
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> Piano par opposition à "bourrer les poings" ça sort le coup le plus rapidement et le plus parfaitement possible, 5 inputs de poing


OK, je soupçonnais un truc de ce genre, mais je comprends mieux. Merci.  :;):

----------


## Kamikaze

Les options de training sont sauvées quand tu fermes le jeu maintenant s'pas trop tôt

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

> Les options de training sont sauvées quand tu fermes le jeu maintenant s'pas trop tôt


 ::lol:: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

J'ai une question technique à vous poser : jusqu'à présent mon fils jouait à SFV sur mon compte "Famille" de Steam. Mais dès que je joue, forcément, il est coincé. Il a donc fini par s'acheter le jeu pour pouvoir y jouer.
Comme il voulait que je lui montre quelques trucs, on a voulu jouer en local sur mon ordi, mais il nous a été impossible de configurer mon stick Qanba Q4 RAF (qui est connecté en mode XBox/X-Input) et sa manette Dualshock 4 (HID). On a donc paramétré sa manette comme Gamepad D-Input J1, elle a fonctionné… mais plus mon stick. Comme s'il était impossible de faire fonctionner mon stick en même temps que sa manette.  :Emo: 
Une idée de ce qu'on n'a pas fait comme il faut ?  ::huh::  Est-ce parce qu'il faut que j'installe DS4Windows au préalable, peut-être ?  ::huh::

----------


## Seb Ryu 84

> Pour le défi de Ryu Seb c'est facile, faut pas se précipiter la super va ramasser le mec assez bas. Tu mets tatsu lk, tu prends ton temps pour rentrer la super en retombant du tatsu lk. Tu peux commencer à mouliner quand ryu retomber et valider avec poing, tu verras c'est tranquille


C'est pourtant ce que je faisais (tranquille pour le tatsu après le premier hit du MP puis buffer les 2 qcf en validant avec le bouton à l'atterrissage). Mais ça passe quand même 1 fois sur 10 (genre). Ml ais je persiste à penser que le moment où  l on touche est important.  En regardant la démo, on voit bien que le tatsu fait remonter le mob ce qui permet de retomber avant lui. Et la plupart du temps, pour moi, la courbe de chute du mob le renvoi plus vite au sol. 

Mais c'est bon, j'y suis quand même arrivé pour finir.

----------


## Kamikaze

:Facepalm:  putain je pensais que tu parlais du trial 5

Oui pour le trial 6 c'est entièrement dépendant de quand tu touches, il faut toucher Ryu sur sa remontée quand il saute, comme si tu avais anticipé son saut.

----------


## ababa

> C'est pourtant ce que je faisais (tranquille pour le tatsu après le premier hit du MP puis buffer les 2 qcf en validant avec le bouton à l'atterrissage). Mais ça passe quand même 1 fois sur 10 (genre). Ml ais je persiste à penser que le moment où  l on touche est important.  En regardant la démo, on voit bien que le tatsu fait remonter le mob ce qui permet de retomber avant lui. Et la plupart du temps, pour moi, la courbe de chute du mob le renvoi plus vite au sol. 
> 
> Mais c'est bon, j'y suis quand même arrivé pour finir.


Tu parles du vol.2?

----------


## Kamikaze

> Tu parles du vol.2?


Ouais saut MP anti air juggle, cancel tatsu, CA en juggle

Vol2. trial 6 de Ryu

----------


## Mr Thy

> Qu'est-ce que vous entendez par "le piano" ?




Mouais, en général bien plus chaud que le vol 1. les trials. Mais bon, toujours rien comparé à ceux du IV.

Mais j'ai quand même bien l'impression qu'il y a quelques just frame dans cette nouvelle série.

----------


## Zerger

Rigolez avec votre piano, mais dans Skullgirl, BigBand peut jouer des notes de musique pour déclencher une super  ::P: 



lol

----------


## Lang0chat

Troisièmement, merci pour l'OP, je suis lourdé pour cet opus. Donc merci.  :Clap: 

Deuxièmement, si j'ai bien compris, je lance le jeu, j'ai peu de persos à choisir... Soit je paye, soit je les débloque gentiment ?

Et premièrement, bonjour bien sur !

Au premier abord et après avoir maté qq vidéos de Daigo notamment, un peu de Momochi mais très peu de nouveaux persos... J'ai l'impression que le jeu sent grave des pieds  ::o:  Entendez footsies bien sur^^ Je l'ai trouvé plus basique et plus simple ou simpliste qu'un SF4, du moins dans son apprentissage (je vais le redoser ce soir pour tester): moins de link dégueu, du buffer de je sais pas quoi, moves simplifiés etc...

Comment, les roxxors et les moins roxxors perçoivent le jeu après SF4 ?

----------


## Ethyls

J'viens de rentrer chez moi, j'ai pu tester un peu cette maj. Pour l'instant c'est propre, j'ai eu une amélioration de la qualité du jeu en ligne. En plus, mon Birdie commence à devenir correct, j'ai fait une série de neuf victoires avant de tomber sur mon premier Ed (que j'ai failli battre au rematch, mais les nouveaux persos pas du tout essayés, forcément, c'pas évident).

----------


## Mr Thy

Bon, j'ai quand même appris un truc en matant les démonstrations. Le SPD n'est plus Spinning Pile Driver, mais Screw Pile Driver  ::ninja::  Allez savoir pourquoi.

Sinon Le_Vieux_Sec. Oui, soit tu raques avec du vrai fric et t'achètes les Season Pass. Soit tu grind et tu les achète avec de la FM. Mais disons si tu fais les modes pre-story, le gros mode story (2X), les survivals easy et quelques normaux, et tu mates les démonstrations... y a moyen d'acheter 3/4 des persos DLC sans trop de problèmes.

En tant que sac ultime, qui a un peu joué USF4 en fin de vie, la grosse différence pour moi c'est que le 5 est fortement axé offense. Bien sûr, une bonne défense est nécessaire, mais pas mal de trucs ont été enlevé (les OS déchope, les focus cancel qui safisaient tout, les backdash invincibles, etc..) ce qui fait que tu dois prendre des décisions nettement plus "dangereuses". Couplé avec le fait que les dégats sont très élevés (trop parfois), ça peut faire que tu prend cher à la moindre erreur (surtout avec des persos comme Rog ou Urien qui peuvent faire des dégats monstrueux, une fois le V-trigger stocké), surtout avec le système de crush counter.

----------


## Hem

En tant que gros noob, le jeu est bien plus accessible que sf4. Mais ça reste un sf donc dans l'absolu c'est pas si accessible que ça.

De base y'a 16 persos gratos puis 6 additionnels payant par saison (on est a la moitie de la 2ieme saison, donc 9 pour l'instant). Sans trop forcer (avec le contenu solo) tu peux facilement en acheter 3. 4 au max je pense, après faut commencer a s'acharner.

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

> De base y'a 16 persos gratos puis 6 additionnels payant par saison (on est a la moitie de la 2ieme saison, donc 9 pour l'instant). Sans trop forcer (avec le contenu solo) tu peux facilement en acheter 3. 4 au max je pense, après faut commencer a s'acharner.


Je n'ai pas beaucoup joué, mais rien qu'avec les missions de chaque semaine et les modes histoire etc. je peux déjà acheter mon 3ème perso.  :;):  En plus, avec le bonus de 50 000 FM d'hier, c'est la fête, j'ai déjà 2/3 du 4ème perso payés.  :Vibre:

----------


## Kamikaze

Le jeu est très défensif (pas beaucoup d'options pour approcher à part le dash) mais les ouvertures font plus mal et dans le coin défendre est un peu plus dur. Mais dans USF4 on oublie souvent que y'avait la dose de semi imblocable, loop de choppe mid screen, OS, etc...

SFV force les fondamentaux à mort et la bataille pour le coin. Le style de jeu de Punk (Karin) est le représentant parfait de ce que veut être SFV.

Après y'a quand même pas mal d'outliers genre Balrog, Zangief, Urien, Ibuki, Mika, qui ont un gros potentiel de comeback

----------


## Mr Thy

Mon dieu, la nouvelle démonstration de Rashid... Démo de compèt'.

----------


## Kamikaze

> Mon dieu, la nouvelle démonstration de Rashid... Démo de compèt'.


Va voir celle de Zangief et reviens

----------


## ababa

Je viens de refaire les défis de Ryu (ayant formaté mon PC, j'ai perdu ma save)
Le dernier défi du vol.1, je comprends pas trop:

Stand HK en crush counter
Stand HP
V-Trigger
Far HK
Light Tasu
CA

ça veut pas linker entre le V-Trigger et l'axe kick (je tape dans la garde)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1742jPSRdeY

En gros, c'est au début de la manip que je rate? (dans la vidéo il colle le plus possible puis y a un timing/space entre le stand HK et le stand HP?)

----------


## Mr Thy

Ouais, et Laura idem.

Ce qui est magnifique, c'est que Zangief a reçu un nouveau parry. Personne n'a pensé que ça aurait été un bon truc pour mettre dans la démo?

A mon avis on a demandé au responsable des serveurs de faire les démos pendant sa pause.

----------


## Supergounou

Et celle de Guile  ::XD::

----------


## Mr Thy

> Je viens de refaire les défis de Ryu (ayant formaté mon PC, j'ai perdu ma save)
> Le dernier défi du vol.1, je comprends pas trop:
> 
> Stand HK en crush counter
> Stand HP
> V-Trigger
> Far HK
> Light Tasu
> CA
> ...


Ababa, si je me souviens bien, faut que tu avances un poil après le CC avant de mettre le HP, sinon le premier coup du axe kick ne touche pas comme il faut.

Edit - ouais c'est bien ça. HK CC, petite marche avant, HP.

Voila, tous les nouveau trucs de fait. 590K FM.

----------


## Seb Ryu 84

> putain je pensais que tu parlais du trial 5
> 
> Oui pour le trial 6 c'est entièrement dépendant de quand tu touches, il faut toucher Ryu sur sa remontée quand il saute, comme si tu avais anticipé son saut.


Oui, c'est l'impression que j'ai mais même en le sachant il faut bien faire attention.

----------


## Mr Thy

Tiens, mkt-iwate a été banni du leaderboard?

- - - Updated - - -

Tiens Yogg, cadeau

----------


## Hem

Y'en a qui méritent d'être taffés dans le lot? Celui à 39sec me botte bien mais j'ai encore regardé les confirm sur le crush hk.

----------


## Lang0chat

Merci pour les infos  ::o: 

Ça me rassure un peu si je peux doser plus tranquillement que sur SF4, avec moins de pression, plus qu'à esquiver les insultes du multi  :Cigare: 
Dans le roaster il y a déjà du bon gros classique qui me plait: Ryu, Dictator, Guile, Zangi (  :Emo:  ), Claw... Dans les nouveaux, hum. Karin peut etre histoire de tester son gameplay et Nash, Birdie parce qu'il est gros  :Bave: . Les autres je ne les connais pas vraiment.
Et il y a ce système de V-Trigger qu'il faut que je creuse mais je vais le squizzer le temps de reprendre mes marques.

----------


## ababa

> Ababa, si je me souviens bien, faut que tu avances un poil après le CC avant de mettre le HP, sinon le premier coup du axe kick ne touche pas comme il faut.
> 
> Edit - ouais c'est bien ça. HK CC, petite marche avant, HP.
> 
> Voila, tous les nouveau trucs de fait. 590K FM.


Voilà, j'avais de gros soupçons aussi sur la petite marche, mais j'arrive pas à placer la marche puis le stand HP sans que ça se transforme en Soler Plexus
Quand c'est exécuté correctement, ça tape dans la garde
La fenêtre de timing est vraiment serrée?
Genre j'avance d'une frame?  ::huh::

----------


## Mr Thy

Ouais, c'est assez strict. J'avais réessayé pour confirmer que j'avais pas dit de conneries, et oui, le solar plexus se lance si t'es pas carré. Mais après un certains temps, ça rentre assez facilement. C'est juste un timing à chopper.

----------


## Mjoln

Ouaaaah le come back du Vieux Sec ! Ça c'est cool  ::lol:: 

Fais peter ton Id CFN que je t'ajoute dans la liste !

Comme dit plus haut, le V est plus axé sur l'attaque que le IV, c'est bien plus galère d'ouvrir la garde. Et la moindre erreur peut se payer très très cher. On perd le couple super/ultra mais la mécanique des crush counter (hp ou hk derriere certains coups, typiquement un shoryu qui passe dans le vent) permet de sacrés come back. Je trouve aussi globalement que les persos sont bien plus différenciés que dans le 4 surtout grâce aux vtriggers/vskills (la banane de birdie, les bombes d'ibuki, la tornade de rashid, la tp de Nash etc). Je le trouve aussi plus rapide.

----------


## Mr Thy

Bordel. Passer une demie heure sur un trial hier parce que mon cerveau n'arrive pas à donners des ordres cohérents à mes doigts.

Je réessaye aujourd'hui, je le fait 5 fois d'affilée  ::(:

----------


## Hem

Avec quoi on voit les confirm et les cancel d'un perso? Je tatonne avec le training mode avec la framedata à côté mais je passe à côté de pas mal de trucs j'ai l'impression. Les videobtutube c'est sympas mais je retiens rien.

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Les confirmes tu les vois quand tu touches  ::ninja::

----------


## Mr Thy

Ouais, je crois que tu confonds link et confirm.

En gros, un combo *hitconfirm*, c'est un combo où t'as le temps au début de confirmer ( ::trollface:: ) si tu touches en hit ou en garde. Si tu hit, tu mets la suite du combo (qui fini souvent avec un coup qui fait plus mal, mais qui est punissable en garde), si tu tapes en garde, tu peux arrêter le combo sur un coup safe (ou varier vers une version qui termine sur un truc plus safe).

*Cancel*: coup qui peut s'annuler par un autre (le premier coup ne doit pas finir complètement son animation, en gros tu sautes la recovery). Si t'as une liste de frame data, tu peux généralement trouver si le coup est cancellable par autre chose. Par exemple sur www.fullmeter.com (FAT), pour Ryu.
Si tu regardes son stand lp


Tu verras "cancels into" (3eme ligne)
Ch veut dire "chains" ce qui veut dire que le coup peut se cancel par lui-même.
Sp veut dire "special", cancel avec un coup spécial (!)
Su, Super
Vt, V-Trigger

Regardons le stand HK de Ryu

Et ici tu vois que le seul cancel qui marche, c'est vers l'activation du V-trigger.

*Link* : combo qui se fait en enchainant des coups mais qui doivent finir toute leur animation. C'est la surtout que les frame "on hit" (ça touche) deviennent important. Si tu touches avec un coup, et que t'es positif après, théoriquement, tous les coups qui ont un startup égal ou inférieur à ce nombre positif peuvent se linker. Cela ne tient pas en compte du pushback et d'autres situations dans ce genre. Exemple, si tu regarde le stand HK de Ryu, si il touche, il est +4. Donc théoriquement tu pourrais linker le stand lp derrière, mais en réalité, le plus souvent le lp sera hors de portée.

Dans SFV, les links sont simplifiés aussi. Le fameux combo de Ryu "Arrière HK, stand lk" ... Le Axe kick est à +4, le stand lk a un startup de 4f aussi. Théoriquement, on appelle ça un just frame, ce qui est dur à faire. Cela veut dire que tu dois timer à la frame près le link entre les deux coups (vu que leur frame data est identique). Mais dans SFV ils ont rajouté un buffer pour rendre ça plus permissif. Si je me souviens bien, les links les plus difficiles sont des link ou t'as 3f pour appuyer.
Mais attention, ce buffer n'est actif qu'a l'appui consécutif des boutons.

C'est pour cette raison par exemple que le trial 10 S1 de Ryu cité plus haut est plus dur. Il faut marcher un poil entre deux coups, donc du coup tu perds aussi l'avantage du buffer.

----------


## Supergounou

> Avec quoi on voit les confirm et les cancel d'un perso? Je tatonne avec le training mode avec la framedata à côté mais je passe à côté de pas mal de trucs j'ai l'impression. Les videobtutube c'est sympas mais je retiens rien.





> Les confirmes tu les vois quand tu touches


C'est ça. Si tu touches avec smp par exemple, ben tu balances ton plus gros combo qui commence par smp.

Les cancel, faut essayer. Est-ce que boule cancel cmk de Ryu? Oui, suivant. Shp? non, suivant. Etc...

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Oh, Professeur Thy est passé avant moi, et son explication m'a l'air un chouia plus complète  ::P:

----------


## von_yaourt

Je n'ai pas trop compris comment on est censé faire le challenge 10 de Mika, mais par chance il suffit de tricher et de pousser le dummy dans le coin pour que ça devienne no-skill.  ::P:

----------


## Hige

> Je n'ai pas trop compris comment on est censé faire le challenge 10 de Mika, mais par chance il suffit de tricher et de pousser le dummy dans le coin pour que ça devienne no-skill.


Boo

V-trigger -> Micro step -> avant mk -> hp -> CA

----------


## Kamikaze

Non le micro step est à placer après le hit de Nadeshiko, après le avant mk, c'est facile, le Hitstun de Nadeshiko est plus long que ce que tu penses, et le st HP touche assez loin

----------


## Supergounou

Pwa, le défi 10 de Guile, trop chaud pour un mauvais comme moi qui en chie à faire vtrigger>dash>sHP, qui en chie à faire les late cancels, et qui en chie à faire Flash Kick>CA  ::P: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Non le micro step est à placer après le hit de Nadeshiko, après le avant mk, c'est facile, le Hitstun de Nadeshiko est plus long que ce que tu penses, et le st HP touche assez loin


Ah ben du coup j'ai fait comme Von_yaourt  ::ninja::

----------


## Hem

Merci pour les explications. J'avais déjà intégré tout ça mais une petite mise au point ne fait pas de mal. En fait j'avais juste pas les cancels sur ma framedata (fullmeter.com), si vous avez un meilleur lien (à jour) je suis preneur.

----------


## Kamikaze

Si y'a les cancels dans la colonne cancel into https://fullmeter.com/fatonline/#/framedata/Nash

- - - Mise à jour - - -

ch = chain (vers un autre normal ch, ou lui meme)
sp = special
vt = vtrig
su = super

----------


## von_yaourt

Je crois que le flash kick > CA chez Guile ça se fait assez facilement en faisant des diagonales bizarres, comme [1][9]HK > 46P. Y avait déjà ça dans un challenge saison 1, faut juste trouver la manipulation spécifique, c'est pas une question de timing.

----------


## Kamikaze

Comme dans SF4, c'est 1946 oui

----------


## Mr Thy

Ouais, et les screenshot que j'ai pris, tu auras cette fenêtre si tu cliques sur le coup en question.
Y a des trucs en plus qui sont pas toujours marqué dans les colonnes typiques (genre que l'axe kick force l'adversaire débout, et que les deux hits sont cancellables. Aussi l'avantage après un CC etc...). Ca marche de la même façon dans leur appli FAT.

Est-ce que ça servirait à quelqu'un si je ferais une vidéo sur la frame data?

----------


## Kamikaze

Y'a celle de Etherealwtf qui était vraiment complète déjà

----------


## Hem

> Si y'a les cancels dans la colonne cancel into https://fullmeter.com/fatonline/#/framedata/Nash
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> ch = chain (vers un autre normal ch, ou lui meme)
> sp = special
> vt = vtrig
> su = super


Ah en effet sur ordi ça apparait direct et en mobile suffit de cliquer sur le love. Je me sens bien con du coup  ::XD:: .

----------


## Kamikaze

Sans oublier des montages incroyables

----------


## Hige

> Non le micro step est à placer après le hit de Nadeshiko, après le avant mk, c'est facile, le Hitstun de Nadeshiko est plus long que ce que tu penses, et le st HP touche assez loin


C'est exactement ce que je dis  :tired:

----------


## Kamikaze

La suite de la playlist sur les frames:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kALa...5C9505F0F72708

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Boo
> 
> V-trigger -> Micro step -> avant mk -> hp -> CA


Non

V-trigger -> avant mk -> (Nadeshiko hit)  Micro step ->  hp -> CA

----------


## Mr Thy

Ah ok, savais pas que le Rocket Leageuh en avait déjà faite une.

Sinon sur la page Youtube de Toolassisted, c'est assez visuel aussi. L'outil montre en temps réel les frame de startup, actifs, recovery, prejump etc... Et mentionne en auditif le positif/négatif. 

Exemple pour Kolin



Et Mika, c'est pas vraiment un micro step non, c'est juste que le mk est dirigeable, je crois, non? M'en fous je l'ai fini.

----------


## Kamikaze

Non il faut micro step après le avant mk cherchez pas

----------


## Mr Thy

C'est pour ça que ça pourrait être utile que le replay de la démonstration puisse être mis en ralenti (avec key input).

Parce que, hein, Capcom: si vous mettez bien l'icone play x1 en évidence pendant la démonstration, on s'attend à ce que ce soit modifiable.

- - - Updated - - -

Ah ouais, le mod fast load pour la nouvelle version est dispo

----------


## Hige

> Non il faut micro step après le avant mk cherchez pas


Je l'ai fait en faisant le micro step avant le 6mk  :tired: 

Fight me  :tired:

----------


## Kamikaze

> Je l'ai fait en faisant le micro step avant le 6mk 
> 
> Fight me


J'te crois pas, on veut une vidéo avec les inputs

----------


## Mr Thy

Bah pour être honnête... V-trigger, je tiens avant, je fais mk, je lache avant et je continue le reste du combo (donc pour moi c'est "pendant"). Ca marche. Qu'il soit avant ou après, ça marche. Mais la fenêtre pour mettre le mk est assez petite, donc je mise sur "après".

----------


## Kamikaze

Vidéo, inputs

----------


## Mr Thy

Ah ouais, j'ai ma réponse pour iwate.

7500 LP. Il était à +60K avant le patch...

----------


## Kamikaze

J'ai testé et y'a pas trop moyen de base de bouger avant le mk sinon tu loupes Nadeshiko en hit et de base le pushback du mk tu dois te rapprocher encore après

- - - Mise à jour - - -

'Fin bon on s'en tape hein mais c'est vraiment pas trop dur si tu avances après Nadeshiko

----------


## Supergounou

> Je crois que le flash kick > CA chez Guile ça se fait assez facilement en faisant des diagonales bizarres, comme [1][9]HK > 46P. Y avait déjà ça dans un challenge saison 1, faut juste trouver la manipulation spécifique, c'est pas une question de timing.


Yep c'est ça, mais je joue avec des moufles  ::ninja:: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Parce que, hein, Capcom: si vous mettez bien l'icone play x1 en évidence pendant la démonstration, on s'attend à ce que ce soit modifiable.


J'ai pensé la même chose  :^_^:

----------


## von_yaourt

Ah non mais c'est comme d'hab en fait, faut bourrer. Un jour j'arrêterai d'essayer de faire des timings coulants sur ces défis.  ::P:

----------


## ababa

Les timings du trial c'est bien plus serré qu'en match online?
Ou c'est les même?

----------


## Supergounou

> Ah non mais c'est comme d'hab en fait, faut bourrer. Un jour j'arrêterai d'essayer de faire des timings coulants sur ces défis.


Je sais pas bourrer  ::'(: 




> Les timings du trial c'est bien plus serré qu'en match online?
> Ou c'est les même?


C'est les même. Sauf si ça lag  ::ninja::

----------


## Kamikaze

> Les timings du trial c'est bien plus serré qu'en match online?
> Ou c'est les même?


Pareil mais ce sont rarement de vrais combos optimisés donc ils sont plus durs que ce que tu feras online, artificiellement durs pour le fun du trial

----------


## von_yaourt

> Les timings du trial c'est bien plus serré qu'en match online?
> Ou c'est les même?


C'est exactement les mêmes. La différence, c'est que ce ne sont généralement pas des combos que tu feras en match (soit parce qu'ils sont sur des confirms irréalisables, soit parce qu'il existe simplement de meilleures routes). Enfin y a des exceptions, comme le challenge 10 priginal (pas le nouveau) d'Urien qui est pratiquement un bnb.

----------


## Lang0chat

> Ouaaaah le come back du Vieux Sec ! Ça c'est cool 
> 
> Fais peter ton Id CFN que je t'ajoute dans la liste !
> 
> Comme dit plus haut, le V est plus axé sur l'attaque que le IV, c'est bien plus galère d'ouvrir la garde. Et la moindre erreur peut se payer très très cher. On perd le couple super/ultra mais la mécanique des crush counter (hp ou hk derriere certains coups, typiquement un shoryu qui passe dans le vent) permet de sacrés come back. Je trouve aussi globalement que les persos sont bien plus différenciés que dans le 4 surtout grâce aux vtriggers/vskills (la banane de birdie, les bombes d'ibuki, la tornade de rashid, la tp de Nash etc). Je le trouve aussi plus rapide.


Ce sera un plaisir de croiser le fer avec toi, ça doit faire mille ans  :Emo:  

Par contre t'entends quoi par Id CFN ? C'est un code pour du cross play ?  :tired:  :noob:

----------


## Kamikaze

C'est le nom que t'as rentré en lançant SFV, ton pseudo sur SFV, ça permet d'invit

----------


## Lang0chat

Yes merci, je vérifie ça dès que l'install est fini mais je pense que c'est *LeVieuxSec* , de toute façon je vois pas quel blaireau autre que moi, choisir un Id aussi naze  :Cigare:

----------


## Mr Thy

Matez-moi ce bourrage de CA  ::ninja::

----------


## Vorshakaar

> C'est exactement ce que je dis


Ou alors tu colles l'adversaire au mur de droite  ::ninja::

----------


## Kamikaze

En regardant frame by frame on voit que tu micro step pas avant mais que tu relâches le avant du avant mk après la fin du coup, avec un micro step, je pense que c'est surtout ça.

http://www.watchframebyframe.com/watch/yt/Dr08xLDAe9Q

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Genre si tu te forces à rigoureusement taper le avant mk et tout lâcher puis faire HP ça passera pas je pense

----------


## Mr Thy

Le pire, je me concentre pas sur le micro step.
Je me concentre surtout sur le fait de pas sortir ce p*tain d'uppercut bras d'honneur (avant HP).

----------


## Kamikaze

Oui je pense que c'est ça, c'est assez facile de rester appuyé sur le avant après le recovery du avant MK plutot que de le relacher, sans s'en rendre compte.

Mais là de ce que j'ai teste tu peux avancer grand max pendant 1 frame avant le mk si tu veux faire combo avec Nadeshiko et faut encore avancer après

----------


## Hem

> C'est exactement les mêmes.


D'ailleurs avec cette histoire d'input lag qui varie suivant qu'on soit en v-sync ou non en solo (pour nous autres pciste), vous l'avez déjà vraiment ressenti ou c'est du pignollage sur tableur excel?

----------


## Mr Thy

Pour moi perso je le ressentais au début (beta, avant la réduction). Y'avais un feeling de lourdeur. En plus je jouais sur un moniteur pourri, je crois que la somme était juste trop.

Je vais pas dire comme les pro players qu'il y avait pas moyen de jouer un jeu de réaction, mais au début je trouvais le jeu poussif. Après, ils ont réduit légèrement l'input lag, et je trouve que c'est dans une zone "confortable". On s'habitue. Comme j'ai du me rehabituer au nouvel écran (j'appuye encore trop tôt de temps en temps, mais ça commence à aller).

Donc pour le moment, je dirais, c'est bon. Les problèmes de netcode sont nettement plus chiants que l'input lag (quoiqu'avev Yogg j'ai l'impression que c'était nickel.... à part les 2-3 fois que le jeu nous a giclé d'un match  ::ninja:: ).

----------


## Kamikaze

Ouais surtout le netcode le prob'

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Netcode qui déconne pendant la FDJ  ::rolleyes::

----------


## von_yaourt

> D'ailleurs avec cette histoire d'input lag qui varie suivant qu'on soit en v-sync ou non en solo (pour nous autres pciste), vous l'avez déjà vraiment ressenti ou c'est du pignollage sur tableur excel?


J'ai jamais ressenti de variation d'input lag perso. Il a toujours été largement au dessus de mon seuil de tolérance.  ::P: 

Sinon j'ai enfin trouvé un challenge où il ne faut pas bourrer ! Le 7 de Rashid ! Enfin un challenge avec un juggle à timer correctement.  ::lol:: 

Et j'ai déjà récupéré les 200000 FM que j'ai dépensés, je pense qu'il doit y avoir pas loin de 230000FM faciles à se faire avec cette maj. C'est cool.  ::):

----------


## Mr Thy

Peekaboo.

----------


## Zerger

Putain mais le look de Ed, c'est pire que la jambe à l'envers de l'autre  :Facepalm:

----------


## von_yaourt

Fuudo qui dit que sa super gagnante contre PR Balrog était un accident, pas une OS.

----------


## Mr Thy

Je vois pas ce qu'il y a de spécial.

La plupart du temps, je gagne par accident aussi  ::ninja::

----------


## yodaxy

> Putain mais le look de Ed, c'est pire que la jambe à l'envers de l'autre


Oui, il lui manque juste une moustache pour être parfait, vivement le mod  ::ninja::

----------


## Supergounou

Si quelqu'un a réussi le 7 de Birdie à la manette, respect (saut hp>cmp>headbutt/vtrigg/headbutt EX). J'avais enfin trouvé la solution, quand je me suis rendu compte que laisser appuyer le 3P ou 3K ne permettait pas d'activer le vtrigger. Et sans ça, faut vraiment être un poulpe!

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Putain mais le look de Ed, c'est pire que la jambe à l'envers de l'autre


Homophobe  ::ninja::

----------


## Mr Thy

> Si quelqu'un a réussi le 7 de Birdie à la manette, respect (saut hp>cmp>headbutt/vtrigg/headbutt EX). J'avais enfin trouvé la solution, quand je me suis rendu compte que laisser appuyer le 3P ou 3K ne permettait pas d'activer le vtrigger. Et sans ça, faut vraiment être un poulpe!


Je vais essayer tiens. Challenge accepted.

----------


## Kamikaze

Bah j'ai fait tous les défis à la manette. Il suffit de 2 boutons pour le headbutt ex

----------


## Supergounou

Si tu te setup avec 2 boutons appuyés pour le EX, 1 autre bouton appuyé pour le headbutt normal, que tu sautes, que tu fais hp puis mp... J'ai que 5 doigts par main perso  ::P:

----------


## yodaxy

D'après neogaf, le stage de Vega (la taverne) provoquerait une désynchro entre les deux joueurs en ligne.

Crapcom  :Cigare:

----------


## Mr Thy

45 secondes, chrono en main. C'est même plus facile que sur stick je trouve.

----------


## von_yaourt

> Si quelqu'un a réussi le 7 de Birdie à la manette, respect (saut hp>cmp>headbutt/vtrigg/headbutt EX). J'avais enfin trouvé la solution, quand je me suis rendu compte que laisser appuyer le 3P ou 3K ne permettait pas d'activer le vtrigger. Et sans ça, faut vraiment être un poulpe!


J'ai réussi en changeant ma prise pour avoir les doigts posés façon stick. Je maintiens LP pour le premier headbutt et je garde MP/HP enfoncés au moment du v-trigger pour faire le headbutt EX.

----------


## Mr Thy

Manette xboite 360.

Je maintiens HK, saut HP, bas mp, lacher HK puis directement activer avec HP+HK et tenir, relâcher au bon moment, saupoudrer avec du sel.

Edit : idem pour Rog et son V-trigger TAP. On peut aisément maintenir hp+hk, y a masse de temps pour charger.

----------


## Supergounou

> J'ai réussi en changeant ma prise pour avoir les doigts posés façon stick. Je maintiens LP pour le premier headbutt et je garde MP/HP enfoncés au moment du v-trigger pour faire le headbutt EX.


Y a encore plus simple, juste laisser appuyer HP/HK lors du vtrigger, j'aurais jamais pensé que la charge serait effective simplement avec ça.  :Facepalm: 

Je réfléchi trop pour ce jeu.

----------


## Mr Thy

Si je dis pas de connerie, le Bull Horn de Birdie et le Kikoken de Chun Li ont la charge la plus longue de tous, et c'est seulement 50 frames. Moins d'une seconde donc.

----------


## Supergounou

Bon, je laisse tomber pour ce soir. Dalhsim, tu me fais chier avec tes instant téléport. Karin, ben Karin quoi. Boxer, tu me tues le cerveau. Y a moyen de faire son défi 9 sans se positionner dans le coin? La CA wiff tout le temps en mid-screen.

Bref, pour ma part, carrément enchanté par ces nouveaux défis. Pas aussi chaud que ceux de SF4, c'est clair, mais y a du challenge pour les mauvais comme moi, j'aurais voulu ça dès le lancement du jeu. Avec des ajouts de temps à autre, quand les joueurs découvrent ce que Capcom n'a pas pensé.

----------


## Kamikaze

Pour Boxer il faut delay les hit du v trigger, tu peux delay chaque hit indépendamment

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Il faut delay le dernier punch surtout

----------


## Hem

Nassim qui a sorti un Ed a la fdj  ::XD:: . Bon c'était après s'être pris 2 fois 5-0 contre Phenom et Coblecog mais il a quand même réussi à prendre quelques rounds contre dadaddy.

----------


## yodaxy

A prendre avec de grosses pincettes comme d'habitude :



> With that one down, here are the SFV leaks! Season 2's remaining characters are Abigail, Menat, and Zeku.
> A second cinematic story mode is happening. The base roster plus the Season 1 characters were prologues for the general cinematic story mode. Season 2 character's story modes for Akuma, Ed, and Kolin, which all take place after A Shadow Falls are prologues for the second cinematic story mode.
> Ready for the biggest of bombshells? Super Street Fighter V is happening.
> But it'll be a free update.
> It won't make the base game useless either. It's really nothing more than an update. A glorified one, but an expansion none the less.
> But what does SSFV contain? Lets run that down, shall we?
> It adds:
> Arcade Mode
> Extra Battle
> ...


Vu sur Reddit (y a aussi du leak pour MVC Infinite) :

https://www.reddit.com/r/Kappa/comme...M1&sh=e06a989d

----------


## Kamikaze

Un peu inutile de spéculer déjà que Capcom a souvent du retard avec ses annonces officielles, alors les annonces officieuses, on verra ça en 2019

----------


## Mjoln

Fake, y a pas Honda dans la liste des six.

----------


## Ethyls

Bon je retire ce que j'ai dit sur l'amélioration de la qualité de jeu en ligne. Aujourd'hui, p'tite session, j'ai eu un match correct et tous les autres avaient un poil de lag constant. C'est tellement casse burnes.

----------


## Mjoln

Infil aux commandes.

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Il devrait instant overhead sur son setup boule dans le dos, car si le mec garde, c'est mort .

----------


## Mjoln

Le mec il donne des leçons à Infiltration quoi  ::o:

----------


## Hem

Bah s'il le mec arrive a garder la boule, y'a aucune raison qu'il se mange un overhead, non?
Alors que le jump a l'air safe.

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Et ça marche ! Non overhead et instant overhead c'est pas pareil, là faut faire saut LK .

----------


## Hem

Mais tu te fais pas violer si tout est gardé?

----------


## Yoggsothoth

> Mais tu te fais pas violer si tout est gardé?


Comment ça tout ? faut "juste" qu'il garde le Vtrigger et déchopper, le reste est combo .
d'ou mon idée de l'instant overhead .
Même si mon timing n'est pas parfait, j'avais réussi avec l'instant overhead qui combo avec le V-trigger, j'ai juste pas eu la patience de le réussir et record en même temps, Pc fatigué+flemme tout ça... Mais dans l'idée :

----------


## Hige

> https://www.reddit.com/r/Kappa/comme...M1&sh=e06a989d


Mouais, vu que ça vient de r/kappa, j'y crois pas une demi-seconde  :tired:

----------


## Hem

> Comment ça tout ? faut "juste" qu'il garde le Vtrigger et déchopper, le reste est combo .
> d'ou mon idée de l'instant overhead .
> Même si mon timing n'est pas parfait, j'avais réussi avec l'instant overhead qui combo avec le V-trigger, j'ai juste pas eu la patience de le réussir et record en même temps, Pc fatigué+flemme tout ça... Mais dans l'idée :


Ahhh, j'avais pas compris que tu voulais reset avec l'instant overhead. My bad.

Mais du coup (encore une question de noob) t'es pas vachement sensible au pif avec ce reset? Le truc d'infiltration a l'air plus compliqué à contrer.

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Oui, infiltration mise sur le fait que le mec garde pas quand il saute, mais bon il taffe son truc là, il va surement trouver ma phase et la réussir facilement après .

Il faudrait que je lui tweet ça  :Cigare:

----------


## ababa

Tu vas drop ta Kolin pour Ed?  :Emo:

----------


## Yoggsothoth

::lol::

----------


## von_yaourt

Ah oui le challenge 10 de Guile est vraiment dur.  ::o: 

J'ai réussi à faire chaque partie du combo individuellement, mais pas à les enchaîner. D'ailleurs petit truc pour l'enchaînement c.MP > flash kick > CA, bourrer 1946 v-skill fonctionne très bien.

Sinon le jeu est stable chez vous depuis la mise à jour ? Perso il vient de me faire planter mon ordi comme rarement, avec retour au Bios...

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Ah oui je ne savais pas ça ! Avec le 2017 Pro Tour Premier Pass :

----------


## Kamikaze

Faut juste te focus sur st Hp cr Mp Flash Kick et ça passe tout seul, faut appuyer sur 1 pour charger immédiatement après avoir appuyé sur HP

T'as vraiment le temps pour la CA pas besoin de bourrer, quand le flash kick touche tu fais le 4 6 assez tranquille

----------


## von_yaourt

> Ah oui je ne savais pas ça ! Avec le 2017 Pro Tour Premier Pass :
> 
> https://media.eventhubs.com/images/2...missions02.jpg


C'est dispo pour tout le monde ? T'as vu ça où ?

----------


## Yoggsothoth

*Non faut le season pass 2017.*

----------


## von_yaourt

> Non faut le season pass 2017.


Ah ok, je me disais que Capcom ne pouvait pas faire les choses bien.  ::P:

----------


## Seb Ryu 84

Ce n'est pas plutôt le "Capcom Pro Tour 2017 Premier Pass" pour le coup?

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Oui, j'avais mis le lien plus haut .

----------


## Supergounou

> Amusez-vous à faire le défi d'Akuma où il faut faire le raging demon en le faisant à la manière de FChamp (en mashant tous les boutons). Vous verrez, ça fonctionne très bien.


J'étais sur ce défi à l'instant, j'essayais d'être propre ça ne marchait pas. Puis j'ai pensé à toi, et eurêka!  ::lol::

----------


## Seb Ryu 84

@Yogg: Oui j'avais vu, c'était justement pour corriger le libellé  :;):

----------


## Hem

Vous arrivez à pianoter avec Ed? Je pensais que c'était facile vu que sur Chun'li ça sortait bien, mais en fait je dois faire n'importe vu que sur Ed ça me sort tout le temps un Upper  ::XD:: .

----------


## Supergounou

Chunli c'est "plus simple", car tu peux t'aider du raccourci 3K. Avec Ed, si tu fais 3P, ça va cancel par Upper. Du coup faut juste bourrer lp mp et hp, par contre je ne vais pas pouvoir plus t'aider j'ai toujours été nul en piano input!

----------


## Mr Thy

Knee Fighter V

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Vivement Sagat  ::lol::

----------


## Mr Thy

Kolin, ça donne vraiment l'impression qu'elle veut pas faire l'effort (ou que sa jupe sert trop  ::ninja:: )

----------


## Wahou

Serai probablement dispo ce soir pour quelques baffes.

----------


## Hem

Vous auriez pas des conseils pour un noob qui galère au stick pour faire des quarts de cercle vers la droite? Vers la gauche aucun soucis mais de l'autre sens... Je dois avoir dépassé la vingtaine d'heure de jeu au stick et je me sens toujours autant handicapé des doigts.

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Les enchainer en boucle en training afin que tes muscles de ta main s'y habituent, et toi aussi .
Décompose bien ton mouvement, lentement au début et "de plus en plus vite" au fur et à mesure que tu l'auras dans les doigts .

----------


## Mr Thy

Regarde tes inputs en training et identifie ce qui se passe Est-ce que tu le fais trop vite et donc tu rates des directions? Est-ce qu'il y a des inputs parasites?
En général je te conseillerai de faire le mouvement très lentement, en regardant tes inputs en mode training, et concentres-toi sur la propreté (un bas, un diagonale bas avant, un avant). Et puis t'accelères le mouvement progressivement, tout en restant propre.

La technique dépend un peu de comment tu tiens le stick (complètement dans le creux de la main, ou style "vers de vin") mais grosso modo (les deux premiers sont très exagéres, mais ils te montrent comment pousser la boule):
Vers la droite

Vers la gauche


Style vers de vin vers la droite

----------


## Hem

Merci, je vais travailler ça. 

Effectivement en activant l'affichage des inputs, je vois que quand je foire c'est parce y'a un arrière ou diagonale arrière qui sort quand j’enchaîne plusieurs mouvement. Du coup je suppose que je dois travailler la manière dont je reviens en neutral (si c'est le mot  ::ninja:: ) entre 2 mouvs. Après un mouvement vers la gauche, je lâche le stick donc pas de soucis, mais vers la droite je le maintiens pour pas perdre ma prise. Je tiens la boule avec l'index et le pouce, les autres doigts hors sujet posés sur le devant du stick.

A mon avis ça serait peut être mieux avec une boule qui reste fixe, faut que je teste.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Ah merde ça a pas l'air possible d'empêcher la boule de tourner  ::XD:: .

----------


## von_yaourt

Machabo (champion de l'EVO et de quasi tous les derniers tournois japonais majeurs sur Guilty) a déclaré qu'il allait se mettre sur SFV pour gagner de la thune, parce qu'il n'a pas réussi à se trouver un sponsor pour vivre de Guilty.

Ce nombre de mercenaires sur ce jeu, c'est incroyable.  :^_^:

----------


## Kamikaze

J'aime beaucoup Machabo sur Guilty, on va voir s'il arrive à s'adapter à SFV

----------


## von_yaourt

Ce topic depuis la sortie de Tekken 7 : 





Sinon, Nemo quand on lui demande si Zangief est un bon perso pour débuter : 




> Gief might be good bc you can win by just rotating stick around but as you play Gief more seriously, you and your opponent will spend more time doing nothing, wasting the time of your life.


 :^_^: 

Sinon nouveau bug chez moi, obligé de passer le stick du joueur 2 en mode Xbox 360 pour que la touche RT fonctionne. Pourquoi pas.

----------


## Wahou

Je propose une oraison funebre dimanche, à l'église du patch oublié. Le père Balrog officiera.

----------


## SquiZz

Soirée sympa hier entre handicapés du manche !

----------


## Mjoln

Je bosse mon Rashid moi. Je souffre en silence.

----------


## SquiZz

Salut, 

J'essaie de bosser Juri (puisqu'elle est "S Tier" pour Kamikaze... ::ninja:: ), mais j'ai deux problèmes :
1) J'ai du mal à faire lp cancel tensenrin lp: soit ça sort pas, soit ça combo pas... Je trouve que la manipulation n'est pas hyper facile à faire vite et bien. 
2) J'ai aussi du mal à cancel son mk vers ryodansatsu mk. Ça sort quasiment jamais car j'ai l'impression qu'il faut le faire sur le premier hit et que ça va trop vite ou que je suis trop lent... 

Des astuces ?

Merci

----------


## Kamikaze

À quel moment j'ai dit qu'elle était S tier bande de sagouins, j'ai dit qu'elle avait du potentiel et que les tiers list c'était de la merde floue la majorité du temps.

Si tu fais LP cancel Dragon LP ça veut dire que tu l'as confirmé derrière d'autre light. Donc t'as du temps pour préparer ta main sur le avant du dragon, ensuite concentre toi sur le bas et valide avec bas avant lp. Mais de manière générale c'est très rare de faire LP dragon LP, le mieux c'est st LP st LP st LK Dragon LP. Donc faut se focus sur st.LK dragon LP

C'est juste de l'entrainement LP Dragon LP il faut coordiner main gauche main droite pour appuyer sur le avant du dragon juste après le LP pour être confortable niveau vitesse d'exé.

Fais comme ça, avance vers le bot en mode training (reste appuyé sur avant), fait LP puis bas, bas avant LP et ça sortira facile.

MK QCB MK c'est assez inutile aussi puisque tu pourras difficilement confirme le premier hit du MK en hit (QCB MK est unsafe). Mais là ça ressemble à un problème de gestion du négative edge. Fais comme ça: tu fais MK (reste appuyé) quart arrière et au moment où tu arrives sur arrière tu relâches le MK, ça va sortir le coup en Negative Edge.

La vitesse d'exécution c'est de démarrer légèrement avant que le MK touche, mais tu peux largement complèter le QCB sur le hit du MK, il faut allez assez vite.

De manière générale pour ces deux cancel le timing est d'avoir fini la manip' du coup spé pendant le hit (donc tu peux faire la manip' avant le hit du moment que tu as bien fait le normal initial). Après c'est trop tard.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Le prochain qui parle mal c'est FT 50

----------


## Hige

Juri est FANG tier.

Come at me bro, FT50 sur SSF2  :tired:

----------


## Big Bear

Quand même, c'est concept de virer du jeu les persos chiants du type Honda, de nerfer les dragons et les shotos, mais de laisser un des personnage le plus saoulant à jouer contre, cad Guile le perso le plus chiant et inintéressant des jeux de combat (et qui cristallise avec Honda les plus gros reproches envers Street Fighter). Et pas seulement de le laisser dans le jeu, mais aussi de le faire top tier, pour enlever encore plus de fun du jeu.

----------


## Supergounou

Hey, on parle pas mal de Guilounet  :tired: 

Par contre ouais, il est assez pété dans SF5.

----------


## benano

Quand tu reviens mais que tout le monde est sur tekken 7 :Emo:

----------


## LeChameauFou

> Quand tu reviens mais que tout le monde est sur tekken 7


haha ! :haha:

----------


## Supergounou

> Quand tu reviens mais que tout le monde est sur tekken 7


Moi je ne suis pas sur Tekken mon mouton.

Mais plus non plus sur SF5  ::ninja::

----------


## Mr Thy

Cette feinte.

----------


## Rom1

> Quand tu reviens mais que tout le monde est sur tekken 7


Nope. Jsuis en train d'essayer cela dit (mais pour le moment j'accroche pas). SF5 garde largement ma préférence  :;):  Donc t'inquiète pas, y aura toujours du canard pour doser le jeu  ::):

----------


## Kamikaze

Nan mais ce vieux batard de Benano qui fait genre alors qu'il est à fond sur Guilty en ce moment. Et la plupart des canards jouent aux deux jeux. Tekken est nouveau et il déchire donc bon c'est normal

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Retourne réviser les équations de la chaleur

----------


## Hige

Je reste sur SF5 tant que j'ai pas Tekken et vu que je découvre la craquance d'Urien, ça me laisse encore du temps  ::o:

----------


## Kamikaze

Le cr MK a été nerf, il est fini Urien

----------


## benano

> Nan mais ce vieux batard de Benano qui fait genre alors qu'il est à fond sur Guilty en ce moment. Et la plupart des canards jouent aux deux jeux. Tekken est nouveau et il déchire donc bon c'est normal
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> Retourne réviser les équations de la chaleur


Ca ils le savaient pas !
Ouai papa j'y suis sur mes équations, pour une semaine encore et après la d o s e 

(De guilty)

----------


## Kamikaze

La prudence recommanderait de commencer à préparer les concours, je dis ça, je dis rien

----------


## SquiZz

> Si tu fais LP cancel Dragon LP ça veut dire que tu l'as confirmé derrière d'autre light. Donc t'as du temps pour préparer ta main sur le avant du dragon, ensuite concentre toi sur le bas et valide avec bas avant lp. Mais de manière générale c'est très rare de faire LP dragon LP, le mieux c'est st LP st LP st LK Dragon LP. Donc faut se focus sur st.LK dragon LP
> (...)
> Fais comme ça, avance vers le bot en mode training (reste appuyé sur avant), fait LP puis bas, bas avant LP et ça sortira facile.


Certes je vais plutot m'entrainer avec le sur st lk drapon lp et oui je fais dejà avant lorsque je fais le st lp




> MK QCB MK c'est assez inutile aussi puisque tu pourras difficilement confirme le premier hit du MK en hit (QCB MK est unsafe). Mais là ça ressemble à un problème de gestion du négative edge. Fais comme ça: tu fais MK (reste appuyé) quart arrière et au moment où tu arrives sur arrière tu relâches le MK, ça va sortir le coup en Negative Edge.
> La vitesse d'exécution c'est de démarrer légèrement avant que le MK touche, mais tu peux largement complèter le QCB sur le hit du MK, il faut allez assez vite.


le st mk il se linke maintenant derrière st mp, donc ça peut être intéressant, non?

----------


## Kamikaze

Oui ça peut être une option si tu arrives à le confirm après st.MP en hit effectivement, après je te conseillerais de favoriser du st MP st MP, st MP crouch MP, st MP st LK, même si ça combo pas forcément, parce que si ça passe en garde je trouve que c'est une meilleure position que le st.MK en garde niveau pressing. Après si t'arrives à confirme le st MP qui hit ou passe en garde st.MK est vraiment très bon en garde quand cancel vers fuhajin relaché LK (frame trap) ou Fuhajin charge (bonne distance, même si neg Juri gagnera souvent derrière avec cr MK genre)

----------


## Hige

Question au pif, on est bien d'accord qu'absolument rien n'a changé pour Karin sur le dernier patch ?

----------


## yodaxy

Juste quelques bugs résolus :




> Karin
> 
> Bug – EX Ressenha – Could not immediately perform jumps or other basic movements post-recovery
> Fix - EX Ressenha – Adjusted the landing animation so Karin can now immediately perform jumps and other basic movements post-recovery

----------


## Hige

Mh. Après ma session d'hier, j'avais l'impression qu'elle avait une vitesse de marche plus élevée... Ou c'est ptêt le netcode amélioré, je sais pas.

----------


## Mjoln

Ça commence à phosphorer sur le prochain perso, Abigail, issu de Final Fight. Il va être massif vraisemblablement.

----------


## ababa

Super tuto sur Vega, Kamikaze  ::lol:: 


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WEEPamvDqow

J'ai pas eu le temps de regarder toute la vidéo mais le début m'a convaincu (les normaux de Vega ont l'air grave bien)  ::wub:: 

Vega est-il un bon perso pour les choppes?  ::ninja::

----------


## Kamikaze

Il peut chopper beaucoup ouais, choppe normale ou choppe spé, vu qu'il marche vite tu peux facilement shimmy (avant puis arrière en feinte de choppe)

- - - Mise à jour - - -

J'avais complètement oublié que j'avais fait une vidéo sur Vega haha, c'est dingue

----------


## Mjoln

Bonjour, je vous annonce officiellement mon retrait du jeu Street Fighter V en 2018.
Merci.

----------


## Kamikaze

Le passage le plus important c'est que ça serait 2(.5)D comme gameplay. Y'a encore eu aucun jeu DBZ tournament type (même parmi les 2D). Si Arcsys fait un vrai jeu ça serait une révolution, mais j'ai du mal à croire qu'on ait autre chose que l'habituelle formule party game, on verra!

----------


## Yoggsothoth

::o: 

Sont pas con Arc system, avec DB il y a un gros potentiel de Dlc et de jeux à sortir tout les ans !

Sinon :Plus d'info :

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

> J'avais complètement oublié que j'avais fait une vidéo sur Vega haha, c'est dingue


En revanche, je crois que t'as oublié d'en faire une sur Laura.  ::ninja::  ::siffle::

----------


## von_yaourt

> Le passage le plus important c'est que ça serait 2(.5)D comme gameplay. Y'a encore eu aucun jeu DBZ tournament type (même parmi les 2D). Si Arcsys fait un vrai jeu ça serait une révolution, mais j'ai du mal à croire qu'on ait autre chose que l'habituelle formule party game, on verra!


J'ai lu que ce serait 2.5D façon XRD, donc avec des mouvements 2D. D'ailleurs, il en utiliserait le moteur (les screens iraient dans ce sens en tout cas).

J'espère que le jeu leur rapportera des sous, au moins.

----------


## Zerger

Du coup ca serait un jeu air-TPer ?

----------


## ababa

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BIUxfwp5duE

ça donne envie hein  ::lol::

----------


## Kamikaze

Go mugen si tu veux des trucs comme ça y'en a des tonnes, j'avais fait un topic dans la section jeu de bagarre

----------


## Zerger

Whoa, super boulot sur les sprites  ::O: 
Y'avait quelque pépites sur Mugen quand meme. Ma connexion 56K s'en souvient  ::P:

----------


## Kamikaze

Y'a des trucs de ouf sur mugen. Genre vraiment. Y'a un mec qui a reproduit Gouken de SF4 à la perfection dedans en prenant des photos des frames du perso. Y'a un Jin (Tekken) 2D fait avec des sprites maisons etc.

Du travail de malade. Notamment une version complètement nouvelle de Street Fighter dont j'avais parlé sur le topic, gameplay excellent.

----------


## Kamikaze

ici: http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/71073-Mugen

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Bon apparemment j'avais pris trop de coke en rédigeant le premier post  :tired: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Mais Street Fighter Megamix est vraiment excellent, notamment l'IA

----------


## yodaxy

> https://tof.cx/images/2017/06/09/93a...52e9302.md.png
> 
> Ça commence à phosphorer sur le prochain perso, Abigail, issu de Final Fight. Il va être massif vraisemblablement.


Oh ça fait juste deux mois que tout le monde spécule sur lui mais c'est pas grave  ::ninja::

----------


## Hige

On spéculait aussi sur le chef de Guile mais au final on a eu Ed  ::o:

----------


## Yoggsothoth

_" Tu avances et tu spécules, comment veux tu que je ..."_

----------


## Kamikaze

trouve une spatule

----------


## Yoggsothoth

casse tes rotules

----------


## yodaxy

lise ton fascicule

----------


## Yoggsothoth

fasse des bulles

----------


## Mr Thy

Arrète de faire des jeux de mots nuls

----------


## Yoggsothoth

"je arrête" ça marche pas  ::ninja:: 

chasse des libellules .

----------


## Supergounou

Au crépuscule lors d'une canicule, si tu adules le groupuscule bidule, ondulent les mules sous une pendule.

----------


## Mr Thy

Qui dit que je complêtais la phrase?

Et après ça va encore râler que le topac part en sucette.

----------


## Hige

:tired:

----------


## Mr Thy

En parlant de HS. La promo de USF2 in full effect

----------


## Ouro

> Bonjour, je vous annonce officiellement mon retrait du jeu Street Fighter V en 2018.
> Merci.


La hype est infini ! 

Je veux ma team Gotenks, Kid Buu et Majin Vegeta !

----------


## ababa

> En parlant de HS. La promo de USF2 in full effect


Le guignol  :Emo: 
Mais j'ai riz  :haha:

----------


## von_yaourt

Tout va bien...

----------


## Hem

Ah ouai... c'te réaction. Il a un sharingan c'est obligé.

----------


## Wahou

Non mais une demi barre de stun quoi ! Sacré gros.
Itazan est vraiment trop classe de toute façon. 
Mine de rien j'ai hâte de voir les gros tournois arriver. Beaucoup de gros joueurs qui ont trouvé leurs marques sur la saison 2 : Punk, Nemo, Xian, Itazan... c'est pas qu'ils étaient mauvais bien sur mais avec le jeu qui prend un peu de profondeur, les DLC et les nouveaux coups ça promet du gros versus ! 
J'ai vu que Infil revenait un peu sur Nash aussi mais je sais pas si ça va durer.

Sinon le nouveau coup de Sim est vraiment bien:
Sim gagne un jeu de mid range valable grâce au panel nouveau kick/divine kick/yoga gale. Il a de nouveaux frame trap et block strings sympas. Il est cancelable en LFlame. Il y a des follows up en counter hit.

----------


## Yoggsothoth

_"il est né le divin enfant, lalala la la la lala la !"_

----------


## Mjoln

::cry::  :Vibre:  :Mellow2:  ::wub::  :Manif:

----------


## Kamikaze

'Tain mais Yogg en mode spam moule, tu devrais faire un topac, il sort sur les 3 plateformes, ou alors poster ça sur le topic *Arc Sys*  :tired:  le seul que t'as loupé, le comble!

On reconnait bien le moteur de Guilty c'est marrant, Goku a des normaux qui ressemblent trop à ceux de Chipp hahaha. Y'a le jump K et le jump D

Après faut voir si ça sera un party game ou un vrai jeu, si c'est party game ça sera comme Xenoverse et tous les autres jeux DBZ, ça sera joué en casu vite fait. Mais vu que y'a Arc Sys derrière on peut y croire

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Je cherchais le topic ARC justement là ...
Et je spam si je veux d'abord  ::trollface::

----------


## Kamikaze

Parfait je t'ai grillé la priorité du coup  ::ninja::

----------


## Star-Platinum

Y a juste à changer le titre de ce topic sinon. ::wub::

----------


## Mjoln

La vache, c'est vraiment possible ça ?  ::o:

----------


## Kamikaze

Qui est le père indigne qui a envoyé son fils me combattre sur SFV? Va falloir lui offrir une connexion décente au gamin, avec un lag pareil il pourra pas s'épanouir

----------


## Yoggsothoth

@Mjoln Bah oui tu peux Vtrigger les boules, si rappel toi, et là vu quelle fait un coup qui la mets au sol, Bim Messatsu .

----------


## Supergounou

WTF, je veux lancer le jeu ce soir, et dès que ça passe en full screen, gros crash:



Alors qu'hier soir j'ai eu aucun soucis.

----------


## Supergounou

Bizarre, d'avoir redémarré l'ordinateur a résolu le soucis. Tant mieux cela-dit.

----------


## Supergounou

Bon, impossible de trouver un match online, tout le monde doit être sur T7. Fuck.

----------


## Hem

Pour le lol : http://steamcharts.com/cmp/310950,389730#1m
Pour le coup j'ai pas l'impression que Tekken y soit pour grand chose  ::ninja:: .

----------


## Zerger

> Bon, impossible de trouver un match online, tout le monde doit être sur T7 *se branle sur les vidéos de DBZ*. Fuck.

----------


## yodaxy

> Pour le lol : http://steamcharts.com/cmp/310950,389730#1m
> Pour le coup j'ai pas l'impression que Tekken y soit pour grand chose .


Sur PC ptèt pas. Mais les joueurs PS4 qu'on rencontrait avant que Tekken ne sorte doivent certainement tous avoir migré  ::):

----------


## MrVandemar

Bonjour,

je m'incruste.
Étant enfin passé sur un PC digne de ce nom, j'en profite également pour m'inscrire ici.
Habitué de lire vos explois , je sort de l'ombre, afin de venir distribuer quelques baffes (et surtout en prendre).
Pour situer, je suis amateur (mais level sac expert) de jeux de castagne de SF2, en passant par 3.3 à 4, skullgirls, le premier blazblue, Soulcalibur 2 à 5, et dead or alive, et j'oublie les marvel VS capcom.  
Bon jusqu’à présent j’étais joueur sur console, j’espère qu'on ne me tiendra pas trop rigueur de ce retournement de veste.
Bien que le dernier Tekken sois sorti, je reste fidèle à Street Fighter, et suis donc disponible pour vous affronter.
Merci d'avance.

----------


## Mjoln

Balance ton blaze.

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Bienvenue  ::lol::  

Si tu pouvais renseigner ton ID CFN, merci .

Mjoln c'est un bourrin  ::ninja::

----------


## MrVandemar

Merci

Mon ID CFN => Ciredutemps

----------


## Mr Thy

Ouais, attention à Mjoln, gros tueur.

----------


## Yoggsothoth

> Merci
> 
> Mon ID CFN => *Ciredutemps*


Homme de bon gout !

----------


## MrVandemar

> Ouais, attention à Mjoln, gros tueur.


Bha, il faut bien commencer quelque part  :ouaiouai: 




> Homme de bon gout !


Plus trop le choix, Rexkiller85 était déjà pris

----------


## Supergounou

Le fast qcf+k de Karin, c'est un link après un coup? C'est assez fou, quand je le tente nature, il passe à tous les coups, mais si je le tente en cancel de HP par exemple, soit ça sort beaucoup trop tard (et donc pas validé par les défis), soit ça ne me sort rien du tout.

J'arrive vraiment pas à comprendre comment ce truc fonctionne.

----------


## Kamikaze

Non c'est un cancel comme un hadoken, après le timing pour sortir le punch est libre et la fenetre de cancel influe aussi. Il faut cancel le plus tot possible et faire le punch le plus tot possible.

J'avais fait une vidéo de démonstration




Et si vous vous sentez seul, quelque soit le jeu de combat, je suis toujours prêt à verser le sang  :Bave:  un coup de bigophone steam et je débaque

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Faut regarder la vidéo en entier, je montre les différentes vitesses

----------


## Supergounou

En gros, elle pousse 2 cris différents quand elle fait le qcf k+p, un grave et l'autre aigüe. Quand je le tente nature, elle pousse le aigüe, et quand je tente après cancel, elle pousse le grave. Pourtant j'ai vraiment l'impression de faire exactement la même manip. Dès que je décale un chouia la manip, des fois elle pousse le cri aigüe, mais j'ai l'impression que la fenêtre est vraiment minuscule, d'où ma question.

Saloperie de perso  :tired:

----------


## Kamikaze

A-t-il regardé la vidz  :tired: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

À 30 secondes dans la vidz t'auras l'explication des 2 cris

----------


## Mr Thy

Ouais, faut pratiquement piano le P après K. Si tu le fais bien t'endendras qu'elle dit Hiyah (voix jap) au lieu de Tenkoh.

----------


## Supergounou

J'ai compris l'explication, et oui j'ai regardé la vidéo mais ça va trop vite  ::P: 

C'est le timing qui me manque, je comprends pas pourquoi malgré mon impression de faire exactement la même manip', ça sort à 100% hors cancel et jamais lors d'un cancel. Surement à cause de mes moufles  ::ninja:: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Ouais, faut pratiquement piano le P après K. Si tu le fais bien t'endendras qu'elle dit Hiyah (voix jap) au lieu de Tenkoh.


Justement, je pianote hors cancel et ça passe tout seul, mais quand je pianote lors d'un cancel ça me sort que dalle. Va me falloir bosser fort tout ça.

----------


## Kamikaze

Si tu veux qu'il sorte vite tu fais *pah-*pah
Quand il sort lentement c'est *pah ~ *pah

 ::ninja:: 

Regarde en boucle et reproduit

 ::ninja::

----------


## Mr Thy

Ouais, je dis sac alors.

j/k, faut trouver la bonne position des mains pendant le combo. Regarde la vid de vesper, il le fait sur manette vers la fin

----------


## Kamikaze

Nan plus sérieusement, entraine toi à faire le cr.Jab into Tenko en COMBO. Comme je fais dans la vidz, tu le fais lentement, le bot va garder le 2eme hit. Et tu accélères, jusqu'à ce que les 2 hits passent. Cr.Jab, Tenko

----------


## Supergounou

> Cr.Jab, Tenko


Le pire, c'est que ça j'y arrive assez facilement (pour relativiser, genre 1x sur 5 ^^)

C'est après un stand que ça ne veut pas sortir, si je pianote elle fait le dash avant mais pas le coup de poing (ou trop tard si j'essaye de décaler, avec la voix grave). Mais comme le dit Thy, je suis vraiment une quiche en éxé  :^_^: 

Au moins maintenant, je sais que c'est un cancel, je vais pouvoir me concentrer là dessus.

----------


## Mr Thy

Dis-toi que si moi j'y suis arrivé, tout le monde peut le faire.

----------


## ababa

> Bonjour,
> 
> je m'incruste.
> Étant enfin passé sur un PC digne de ce nom, j'en profite également pour m'inscrire ici.
> Habitué de lire vos explois , je sort de l'ombre, afin de venir distribuer quelques baffes (et surtout en prendre).
> Pour situer, je suis amateur (mais level sac expert) de jeux de castagne de SF2, en passant par 3.3 à 4, skullgirls, le premier blazblue, Soulcalibur 2 à 5, et dead or alive, et j'oublie les marvel VS capcom.  
> Bon jusqu’à présent j’étais joueur sur console, j’espère qu'on ne me tiendra pas trop rigueur de ce retournement de veste.
> Bien que le dernier Tekken sois sorti, je reste fidèle à Street Fighter, et suis donc disponible pour vous affronter.
> Merci d'avance.


On sent le faux rookie et le Gold d'ici une semaine  ::trollface:: 

Bienvenue à toi  :;):

----------


## BenbenD

c'est un peu hors-sujet mais je ne peux pas résister à l'envie de troller la tronche de Chun-li dans le dernier Marvel Vs Capcom: 





 :haha:

----------


## Zerger

Le pire, c'est que ca reste plus joli que le reste du cast  ::siffle::

----------


## Mjoln

:Facepalm: 

On regardait le stream avec yog cette nuit. Je crois qu'on a sursauté en même temps en la voyant arriver.

----------


## MrVandemar

> On sent le faux rookie et le Gold d'ici une semaine 
> 
> Bienvenue à toi


Une semaine ? non, j'ai pas encore assez de pratique, ma Juri, n'est pas encore assez affutée, et il n'y pas de Fei long,porté disparu sur le 5, à moins que capcom lui ai donné à mangé des stéroïdes et qu'il soit le prochain perso à être dévoilé ... (m'en fous des leak sur Abigail  :ouaiouai: ).

Juste pour rebondir sur le Marvel VS Capcom, tant qu'il ne loupe pas Morrigan, le reste n'est que detail (même si c'est vrai qu'on dirai que Chun-li à 10 ans de visage et viens de ce manger une porte...).

----------


## Kamikaze

Putain mais c'est capcom qui développe ce truc? Ils apprennent jamais c'est pas possible  ::XD:: 

Je suis toujours chaud pour du SFV si vous me voyez co'

Même si la molesse de la comm' de capcom et les problèmes qui durent depuis la sortie coupent carrément l'appétit :/ pareil pour la politique de sortir les persos au compte goutte, un an par saison c'est caaarrément trop long. Même 2 saisons de perso par an ça serait un peu mou. Genre là il nous faut environ 2 ans pour avoir saison 2 + 3 ça donne pas envie, les jeux de bagarre sont pas trop fait pour ce genre de format à moins d'avoir un gros roster de base

----------


## Yoggsothoth

::XD::

----------


## Mr Thy

Ils doivent être fan de Monthy Python...

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

Finalement, je peux devenir animateur !  ::lol::

----------


## yodaxy

Ce balais dans le c...  ::ninja::

----------


## SquiZz

Maintenance apparemment ce soir.... ::|: 

Au fait je pense changer mon vieux 22" pour un 24", vous conseillez quoi comme écran VS compatible. Lors des tournois ils jouent avec des Zowie, non?

----------


## ababa

https://www.amazon.fr/BenQ-ZOWIE-XL2...4+pouces+144hz

Dalle TN, 144 hz, ce qui est important ici pour les jeux de baston c'est le temps de réponse 1 ms (mais en faite c'est autour des 3/4 ms en globalité) et l'input lag très bas (sur les moniteurs PC, on est en dessous des 8 ms parfois 4 ms pour les meilleurs)
Juste il faut savoir, les écran TN c'est des couleurs délavées, un contraste pas très bon et des angles de vision aussi réduites qu'une tête écrasée par les culs de Mika et Nadeshiko  ::ninja:: 

Je joue sur une dalle IPS en 60 hz, y a aucun souci

----------


## Hem

Si tu joues un tant soit peu à autre chose que du jeu de baston, perso je te conseille du 144hz.

----------


## Wahou

> Ils doivent être fan de Monthy Python...


J'ai pensé la même chose !

----------


## yodaxy

Sympa le stand de Capcom à l'E3 :


Y a aussi des nouveaux costumes "écoliers" pour Mika, Nash (qui ressemble à Kyosuke de Rival School d'ailleurs  ::XD::  ) et Ibuki. Pas d'images dispo mais on peut les voir dans cette vidéo, à partir d'1:29 :

https://www.twitch.tv/videos/151616537

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

> J'ai pensé la même chose !


Rhôôô Putain, je le connaissais pas, celui-là !  ::XD::  Merci pour ce moment de fou rire !  ::P:

----------


## Mr Thy

Mais



La marche de Chun me fait surtout penser à :26

Pour info, en Norvège

----------


## Mjoln

Le truc perturbant c'est que les yeux ne sont qu'un aplat sur les modèles 3d des personnages. Du coup ils ont toujours le regard fixe. C'est tellement moche.
J'ai joué à la demo tout à l'heure. J'ai trouvé ça hyper mou. Et faire deux fois bas poing est assez perturbant pour faire des shoryu.
 De ce que j'ai vu les coups sont des copier coller du 3. La différence majeure, c'est qu'il n'y a pas de bouton launcher. On a deux boutons poing et deux boutons pieds comme dans le 2. Pour lancer l'adversaire en l'air c'est bas gros poing. Perso, je préfère ça, c'est la mécanique des premiers jeux.
Pour le reste c'est le 3 en plus moche (déjà que j'aimais pas tant que ça DA du 3). Je suis pas du tout convaincu. 
Bon après je précise que j'ai jamais dosé le 3 sérieusement, donc bon mon avis vaut ce qu'il vaut, mais j'ai des centaines d'heure à mon actif sur les cross over marvel/capcom/street fighter cps2.

----------


## Supergounou

J'ai réussi les défis de Dalhsim, j'aurais jamais cru  ::): 

Bizarrement, celui qui m'a posé le plus de soucis c'est le clp slk hcbEX.

----------


## Mr Thy

:;):   :;):

----------


## MrVandemar

Bonsoir, 

Pour ceux qui sont intéressés, Je suis dispo ce soir..

CFN => Ciredutemps

----------


## Mjoln

J'arrive !

----------


## Kamikaze

Bon j'ai bizuté un peu le nouveau  ::ninja::  

Nan en vrai donne ton steam ID plutôt que le CFN! Sinon on peut pas se parler  ::o:

----------


## MrVandemar

Bon le perfect sur le dernier round, joli, bravo !

tu as un Vega bien velus

- - - Mise à jour - - -

mon ID steam (ciredutemps3)

----------


## MrVandemar

Merci à Kamikaze et Mjoln pour la session, je me suis bien (fait) éclaté.

On recommence quand vous voulez, je ne me lasse pas.

A bientot

----------


## Mjoln

J'ai passé mon temps à te chercher sur steam, trop frustrant de pas pouvoir te parler. La prochaine fois ça sera mieux !

----------


## Kamikaze

> J'ai passé mon temps à te chercher


T'es tellement romantique Mjoln



Spoiler Alert! 


pareil et je le trouvais pas

----------


## Mjoln

Ouai bin on est pas prêts de conclure, même avec l'ID steam, je te trouve pas...

----------


## MrVandemar

Je ne comprend pas quels sont vos reproches au formidable système de chat intégré au jeux  ::blink::  ::rolleyes:: 

De toute façons vu l'heure, en général je joue sans le son. 
Je vérifierai mon ID, il y a peut être une histoire de casse.

----------


## Kamikaze

Nan mais c'est pour parler par texte  ::o: 

Le chat steam

----------


## MrVandemar

> Nan mais c'est pour parler par texte 
> 
> Le chat steam


Et alors j'ai le droit de jouer sans le son  ::rolleyes::  , d’ailleurs c'est pour ça que j'ai perdu  ::trollface::

----------


## ababa

Le mieux c'est Discord  :;): 
Je connaissais vaguement Discord mais c'est bien mieux branlé que Steam (au moins mon micro ne me fait plus chier  ::lol:: )
Si tu veux bagarre, RDV dans les rooms SF5
D'ailleurs je lance l'invit -> bagarre à partir de 20h/21h  :Vibre:

----------


## MrVandemar

Ok merci pour l'infos, si je peux ce soir, je viendrais avec plaisir, traîner dans la room.

----------


## SquiZz

Pareil

----------


## yodaxy

> D'ailleurs je lance l'invit -> bagarre à partir de 20h/21h


Je devrais être là 



 ::trollface::

----------


## Kamikaze

Je viendrai peut-être faire un tour  ::ninja::

----------


## Hige

J'en serai si l'orage qui pointe son nez ne défonce pas le réseau électrique  ::o:

----------


## Kamikaze

'Tain y'a de l'orage aussi chez toi Hige? C'est l'apocalypse là où je suis depuis 2 jours

----------


## Hige

Ça arrive doucement chez moi, ça fait une heure que le vent s'est bien levé. À 40/50km ya ça :

----------


## Hige

C'est où labagar §

----------


## SquiZz

sur discord

----------


## MrVandemar

Je ne trouve pas le salon, il est toujours ouvert ?

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Oui .

https://discordapp.com/invite/0r2T8JjbywOKm2hg

----------


## MrVandemar

merci

----------


## von_yaourt

Argh, ils ont tout détruit ma pressure d'Urien avec ce patch, je m'en suis rendu compte ce soir en jouant contre des canards qui mashent.  ::P:

----------


## Kamikaze

Bon je suis arrivé trop tard on dirait, tout le monde backdash  :tired:

----------


## Supergounou

Quel numéro cette excuse de sac?  ::ninja:: 

C'est pour mon mémoire.

----------


## Kamikaze

C'est même pas éligible j'ai eu le temps de chopper un bout de slip et de faire 3 matchs quand même§

----------


## Hige

Ouais, désolé, j'ai salement planté. Le jeu me rappelle que je suis un plébéien n'ayant que 4go de RAM  :tired:

----------


## Mr Thy

Moi, j'ai surtout vu un rage quit après le match Karin-Bison  ::ninja:: 

Mais bon, je lui ai fait une offre, je sens qu'il va passer du temps en training.

----------


## ababa

C'était un peu le bordel hier avec 2 lobby  ::XD:: 
Entre les invit à refaire et l'host qui quitte le lobby et qui cancel le match en cours  :Facepalm:

----------


## Mjoln

Je viens de voir plusieurs vidéos de MVC Infinite de l'E3, et visiblement la démo jouable là-bas a l'air très différente de ce qu'on peut voir dans la démo du PSN. C'est beaucoup plus rapide et nerveux. Les joueurs pros sont enthousiastes. Mais bon, je me méfie, c'est leur gagne-pain.

----------


## MrVandemar

C’était le bordel, mais c’était sympathique, donc bilan de la session:


- Adieux Juri ( ::sad:: ) bonjour Cammy
- Investir dans un micro
- Karin à quand même grave la classe





> Je viens de voir plusieurs vidéos de MVC Infinite de l'E3, et visiblement la démo jouable là-bas a l'air très différente de ce qu'on peut voir dans la démo du PSN. C'est beaucoup plus rapide et nerveux. Les joueurs pros sont enthousiastes. Mais bon, je me méfie, c'est leur gagne-pain.


Apres ce sera peut être comme pour le dernier KOF, moche mais agréable à jouer.
On est pas à l'abris d'une bonne surprise.

----------


## ababa

Pour les casques micro 

http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/72...s-au-chaud-%21

----------


## yodaxy

> C'était un peu le bordel hier avec 2 lobby 
> Entre les invit à refaire et l'host qui quitte le lobby et qui cancel le match en cours


Ouais c'était un peu chiant mais c'était ça ou être à 5 dans la meme room et ne pas jouer en attendant   ::P:

----------


## ababa

On va demander à Capcom de nous faire une bonne ergonomie sur le CFN  :haha:

----------


## von_yaourt

Un jeu où tu ne peux pas faire plusieurs matchs en même temps dans une room.  :haha:

----------


## Hige

> Moi, j'ai surtout vu un rage quit après le match Karin-Bison 
> 
> Mais bon, je lui ai fait une offre, je sens qu'il va passer du temps en training.


J'ai fait le mongolo et j'ai tenté de faire du classé un peu après, j'aurais pas dû  :tired: 

L'enfer de jouer contre les Nash backdash à l'infini sonic boom  :tired:

----------


## Hige

Street Fighter 5, le jeu où avoir un plan de jeu et jouer carré ne sert à rien  :tired:

----------


## Wahou

> Un jeu où tu ne peux pas faire plusieurs matchs en même temps dans une room.


Je te trouve dur. Ils ont mis les drapeaux quand même, ya du taf.

----------


## Mjoln

Gachikun... (et la barre de stun !)

----------


## Seb Ryu 84

CA Y EST!  ::o: 

J'ai terminé tous les défis V2 des 25 persos! (quasi tous au pad Hori)

Ils sont clairement plus dur que ceux de la V1 mais clairement moins que ceux de SF4  ::|: 

Encore une fois ce sont les défis de Karin (les 5, 6 et 7 en fait ) qui m'ont posé des problèmes.
Et sinon j'étais content d'avoir un stick sous la main pour certains défis d'Ibuki (parce que maintenir un bouton appuyé tout en faisant un EX sur les 2 autres avec 6 boutons en façades et un seul pouce... c'est un peu trop chaud... voire impossible).

----------


## Supergounou

Bien joué  :;): 

Bizarre, j'ai eu aucun soucis sur ceux de Ibuki avec le fightpad. Par contre, le 5 et 7 de Karin, le 10 de Guile, et les setups de Kolin, dur dur!

----------


## Mr Thy

La fin de la finale du dreamhack  ::): , donc spoiler.

https://clips.twitch.tv/ElegantExpensiveArugulaUnSane

----------


## Hige

J'entends d'ici le cri de désespoir de von_yaourt concernant la finale du CEO  ::ninja:: 

Le top 4 était fun, surtout entre Smug et Punk entre les rounds.

----------


## Kamikaze

Carrément trop tardif ce counterpick, c'est pas le genre de perso où il faut hésiter, faut hard counter salement

----------


## Mr Thy

Punk qui est passé au stick, pour info.

----------


## ababa

C'est possible d'être à l'aise en switchant de la manette au stick en si peu de temps?  :Emo: 
Next step, Punk va jouer au clavier à l'EVO  ::ninja::

----------


## Hige

Il est quand même rapidement revenu au pad pour le top 8  ::P:

----------


## Yoggsothoth

> *Capcom Co., Ltd. today announced that it has entered into a cross-licensing agreement with BANDAI NAMCO Entertainment Inc. related to online matching in properties such as the Street Fighter series.
> *
> The purpose of this agreement is to improve the user experience while accelerating the production of titles and reducing development costs for both parties. Further, with this cross-license for online matching, Capcom aims to effectively utilize the patents it has been granted in game series such as Street Fighter in order to deliver even more exciting content to game players.
> 
> With this agreement as a starting point, Capcom will continue to explore cross-licensing opportunities in order to safeguard its patents while improving the user experience and contributing to a healthier game industry.


 ::o:

----------


## Mr Thy

> Il est quand même rapidement revenu au pad pour le top 8


Ouais, apparament il s'entraine pour MVCi, il trouve que ça va mieux au stick. Mais bon, faire rentrer dans le Top 8 avec peu d'expérience au joies du stick, quand même impressionant.

Edit - Bornfree qui interview tonton Valle

----------


## Mjoln

Alors que pendant ce temps...

----------


## Supergounou

:^_^:

----------


## Mjoln

Elle est chouette l'interview de Valle. Ça me fait toujours autant kiffer de le voir avec daigo à 15 ou 16 ans.
J'espère comme lui que super Street Fighter v est vraiment en préparation et que ça va mettre un coup de fouet au jeu...

----------


## Mr Thy

Mais

----------


## Hige

::XD::

----------


## Wahou

En ce moment, le groupe 3 de la FDJ Master league :
https://www.twitch.tv/jvtv

----------


## Mr Thy

Les costards (payants) ecoliers seront dispo à partir du 27 juin

http://www.capcom-unity.com/harrison...er-v-june-27th

----------


## Mjoln

Le replay français du Red Bull kumité 2017 est (enfin) en ligne, avec toute l'ambiance et la hype qui va bien (on entend quasi pas la foule dans la version anglaise). Les commentaires de Ken Bogard pendant les matchs de Daigo (celui ou il avance sans arrêt) sont priceless (et pourtant je suis pas forcement toujours fan du gars). Putain c'était bien (je mets des parenthèses si je veux).

https://www.twitch.tv/videos/152922131

----------


## Supergounou

Merci beaucoup Mjoln, je les attendais  :;):

----------


## Yoggsothoth

> Les costards (payants) ecoliers seront dispo à partir du 27 juin
> 
> http://www.capcom-unity.com/harrison...er-v-june-27th


Ho ! un costume classe et pas tape à l'œil  ::o:

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

> Le replay français du Red Bull kumité 2017 est (enfin) en ligne, avec toute l'ambiance et la hype qui va bien (on entend quasi pas la foule dans la version anglaise). Les commentaires de Ken Bogard pendant les matchs de Daigo (celui ou il avance sans arrêt) sont priceless (et pourtant je suis pas forcement toujours fan du gars). Putain c'était bien (je mets des parenthèses si je veux).
> 
> https://www.twitch.tv/videos/152922131


Franchement, je les ai regardés le jour-même, c'était super plaisant !  ::o:

----------


## ababa

Sur HFR, ça crache vener sur SF5  :Facepalm: 

http://forum.hardware.fr/forum2.php?...0&new=0&nojs=0

Je déteste cette mentalité consistant à cracher sur le 5 (sur le gameplay, on est tous d'accord que Capcom a fait de la merde avec le netcode, le partenariat avec Sony, les DLC, le jeu sorti non fini, les divers bugs/lag online...)

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Certain aiment, d'autres non, ainsi va la vie .

----------


## Mjoln

T'inquiète, c'était pareil à l'époque du 4. Puis pareil à l'époque de SFxT. Et ce sera bientôt la même quand Marvel vs Capcom sera sorti. Capcom a toujours eu des détracteurs même à la sortie du sacro saint troisième épisode parce que tout le cast avait changé (d'ailleurs ryu et ken ont été rajoutés au dernier moment dans le développement pour éviter l'émeute).

----------


## Hem

Depuis que mon jeu préféré sort des skins 2 fois moins élaborés que ceux de sf5 pour 4 fois plus cher alors qu'il est en beta depuis 3 ans, toujours rempli de bug et en manque de contenu, ça aide à relativiser.

----------


## Mr Thy

Bah, je crois que c'est la somme de pleins de trucs.
Qu'on aime le JEU (je parle du gameplay) ou pas, c'était un choix de design, certains vont cracher dessus, d'autres vont aimer. Comme cité plus haut, c'est la même histoire à chaque gros changement. Un paquet de joueurs de l'ancienne version vont détester parce que "c'est plus le même jeu/c'est pas dans l'esprit SF", et d'autres vont adorer. Aucun mal la dedans, c'est la vie.

En tant que produit complet, et surtout au niveau de la communication, c'est autre chose, et je crois que c'est aussi en grosse partie ce qui engendre cette augmentation de mécontentement.

Le produit en lui-même était clairement rushé, et on se retrouve avec un produit qui, plus d'un an après sa sortie contient encore un tas de fonctionnalités non fonctionelles. Déjà qu'en soi-même, c'est déjà un problème, c'est surtout que Capcom donne l'impression de s'en foutre royalement. Déjà qu'ils sont incapables depuis day one de se tenir au deadlines qu'ils se sont fixés eux-mêmes (les persos mensuels?), quand ils daignent communiquer, c'est souvent pour soit s'excuser du délai, soit pour essayer de pomper du fric.

Faut dire qu'a force, le dialogue 



> "Votre netcode est pourri! Votre jeu est cassé!
> -Mouais... Mais y a un nouveau costume à $4.99 (qui ne fait pas partie du season pass que vous venez d'acheter)! Vous êtes content maintenant?"


commence à fatiguer. Ca donne vraiment l'impression qu'ils n'en on rien a battre, et qu'on est juste la pour sponsoriser le Pro Tour.

Comparons à Tekken. Grosso modo, le produit est à priori fini à sa sortie. Certes il y a des gros problèmes de matchmaking pour pas mal de joueurs (je peux en parler, j'en fais partie), aussi bien sur PS4 que sur PC. Résultat: "donnez nous une semaine" Et une semaine après, le patch sort. Certes il y a eu un rollback (ça donnait des nouveau problèmes avec d'autres joueurs, mais d'un autre côté le rollback prouve qu'ils écoutent aussi les retours des joueurs). Même si ils ont pas résolu le problème complètement, le simple fait de communiquer donne déjà une impression différente. Qu'on aime le jeu ou pas, ça donne un peu plus de confiance que Namco veut poser un produit de qualité (OK, seul le long terme dira si ce sera le cas, mais dans le cas de support technique, le fait qu'on vous écoute fait déjà beaucoup).

Mais bon, Internet hein, faut bien cracher sur quelqu'un, et le pin le plus haut est celui que le vent agite le plus souvent ( :Indeed: ). Faut pas oublier que jusqu'a présent, Street Fighter reste encore le ténor des jeux de combat. Mais la concurrence commence à se faire sentir.

----------


## Hige

Ça mériterait de finir en signature ce que tu dis Thy  :Emo:

----------


## Big Bear

Je ne pense pas que SF V ait une concurrence, malheureusement. Tous les autres ont trop de graves problèmes:  
Tekken reste Tekken, c'est trop bizarre (et moche) cette 3D et ses animations rigides.  
Guilty reste Guilty, un air-dasher déjà faut aimer, et qui sort un nouvel épisode tous les ans et demi, ça c'est rédhibitoire.  
KOF XIV est moche en graphisme et animations, et je le trouve plus difficile à manier que le XIII (malgré les combos HD à rallonge du XIII), et j'aime pas certains persos pas du tout dans l'esprit KOF (le type à l'oreiller et celui avec le casque beat by dre sont particulièrement bidons).  
Je ne parle même pas des jeux occidentaux type Injustice et Mortal kombat, qui ont toujours été de la rigolade en terme d'équilibrage, d'animations, de style, de bon goût,... Déjà que les marvelleries dysneyiennes et le DC au cinéma sont gonflants et d'ultra mauvais goût... Après, pour les joueurs pro et les fans, ce n'est pas forcément un problème...

----------


## Yoggsothoth

J'aime la subjectivité de ce message  :;):

----------


## Ouro

C'est Big Bear, faut pas s'inquiéter.

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

Ma connexion acceptant enfin de me laisser de la bande passante -merci au technicien de chez Free- j'ai pu rejouer en ligne avec Yog cet aprèm. Comme d'hab', je lui ai mis grave la misère, au point que son Ed en chialait de désespoir.  ::o:  Trop gros, passera pas... Y a pas à dire, c'est cool de jouer avec des amis plutôt que des quidams qui jouent bizarrement en mode monotâche.  ::lol::

----------


## Mr Thy

Ouais, ce Ed, n'importe quoi  ::P:

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Par contre le online est toujours aussi *POURRAVE !!!*

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

> Par contre le online est toujours aussi *POURRAVE !!!*


Nan, je trouve pas. Tu te cherches des excuses pour avoir fui mon skill.  :Cigare:  T'as eu peur de m'affronter.  ::ninja::

----------


## Mr Thy

Il y a des claques qui se perdent là  ::ninja::

----------


## Hige

Je dis ft10 en stream  ::ninja::

----------


## Supergounou

Enfin réussi les défis de Karin!  ::lol:: 

En fait, j'avais bien un problème avec le cancel d'un médium vers fast tenko, qui se comporte limite comme un link. Il ne faut pas bourrer le cancel, mais attendre un tout petit peu avant de placer le tenko. Une fois compris ça, c'était de suite bien plus facile.

Me manque donc plus que le 10 de Guile et j'aurais fini tous les persos! Le comble étant que c'est le perso que je joue le plus depuis SF4... Mais rien à faire, le cancel FK vers CA, ça veut pas.

----------


## Mr Thy

Ca sort plus facilement si tu fais le FK to CA en un mouvement fluide, rapidement : 1 98746.

----------


## Seb Ryu 84

GG Supergounou  :;):  
Effectivement, moi aussi il m'a fallu comprendre de ne pas me presser sur le qcf du tenko car souvent en voulant me dépêcher, j'appuyais sur le bouton pied avec d'avoir pu faire "avant".

----------


## Nattefrost

Bon, j'ai fini par acheter SFV à la faveur des soldes d'été. Avec un petit script autohotkey c'est jouable au clavier...
Pour l'instant je dois être à un ratio de 20-2 (d'ailleurs y a moyen de voir les stats sur chaque perso comme dans SF4 ?), je commence juste à avoir des adversaires qui ne  se contentent pas de spammer un coup spécial dans tous les sens, y compris en garde.

Donc si y en a qui veulent me faire du mal, c'est désormais possible  :;): .

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

> Je dis ft10 en stream


Déjà fait !  ::P:  Pourvu que Yog ne publie pas la vidéo du replay.  ::unsure::  :Mellow2:

----------


## Supergounou

> Bon, j'ai fini par acheter SFV à la faveur des soldes d'été.


 ::lol:: 

T'as changé de PC? T'as testé quel perso?

----------


## Mr Thy

> Enfin réussi les défis de Karin! 
> 
> En fait, j'avais bien un problème avec le cancel d'un médium vers fast tenko, qui se comporte limite comme un link. Il ne faut pas bourrer le cancel, mais attendre un tout petit peu avant de placer le tenko. Une fois compris ça, c'était de suite bien plus facile.
> 
> Me manque donc plus que le 10 de Guile et j'aurais fini tous les persos! Le comble étant que c'est le perso que je joue le plus depuis SF4... Mais rien à faire, le cancel FK vers CA, ça veut pas.





Comme tu peux le voir, le système est assez permissif, y a même moyen de mettre un 270° bien dégueulasse, ça passe crème.




> Bon, j'ai fini par acheter SFV à la faveur des soldes d'été. Avec un petit script autohotkey c'est jouable au clavier...
> Pour l'instant je dois être à un ratio de 20-2 (d'ailleurs y a moyen de voir les stats sur chaque perso comme dans SF4 ?), je commence juste à avoir des adversaires qui ne  se contentent pas de spammer un coup spécial dans tous les sens, y compris en garde.
> 
> Donc si y en a qui veulent me faire du mal, c'est désormais possible .


Oui, mais combien de rage-quit déjà  ::):

----------


## Nattefrost

> Oui, mais combien de rage-quit déjà


Aucun, j'en suis le premier étonné  ::P:

----------


## Supergounou

> Ca sort plus facilement si tu fais le FK to CA en un mouvement fluide, rapidement : 1 98746.





> Comme tu peux le voir, le système est assez permissif, y a même moyen de mettre un 270° bien dégueulasse, ça passe crème.


Ok, j'ai bourré tout ce que je pouvais et c'est passé first try  ::O: 
Merci pour l'astuce!




> Aucun, j'en suis le premier étonné


Tu m'as mis en ignorelist?  :tired:

----------


## Mr Thy

> Ok, j'ai bourré tout ce que je pouvais et c'est passé first try 
> Merci pour l'astuce!


 :Indeed:   :;):

----------


## Mjoln

> Donc si y en a qui veulent me faire du mal, c'est désormais possible .




Auriez-vous l'amabilité de balancer votre blaze ingame, s'il vous plait ? Merci.

----------


## Nattefrost

> Auriez-vous l'amabilité de balancer votre blaze ingame, s'il vous plait ? Merci.


Nattefrost.
On vient de se taper avec SuperGounou, c'est cool. J'utilise quasiment pas le Vreversal, je punis mal mais ça va venir.

----------


## Supergounou

> T'as testé quel perso?


Bon ben j'ai eu ma réponse. Fuck Bison  ::P:

----------


## Mjoln

Grand merci. 

#LaPolitesse

----------


## Nattefrost

> Bon ben j'ai eu ma réponse. Fuck Bison


J'ai pas suivi les histoires des derniers patchs, on lui reproche quoi à Bison ? C'est le perso que tout le monde déteste ? 
J'ai vraiment un don pour choisir mes persos...  ::ninja::

----------


## Yoggsothoth

C'est surtout du à certain canards qui pigent pas le perso et se mangent crush counter sur crush counter  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Supergounou

Il a quasi 0 trous dans ses pressings, et des frames traps assez fou. Le fuck Bison, c'est devenu une private joke sur le fofo  :;):

----------


## Nattefrost

> Il a quasi 0 trous dans ses pressings, et des frames traps assez fou. Le fuck Bison, c'est devenu une private joke sur le fofo


Pas tellement différent de SF4, le crouch MP --> light scissor ça marchait déjà. Malgré sa vitesse de marche daubée du cul avec les dashes on s'en sort bien. Faudra quand meme que j'essaie d'autres persos mais y a pas des masses de persos à charge...

----------


## Supergounou

> Faudra quand meme que j'essaie d'autres persos mais y a pas des masses de persos à charge...


Y a beaucoup de mélanges charges/quarts de cercle en fait. Chun, Boxer, Alex, Urien, Necalli, même Bison au final. Je crois qu'il n'y a finalement que Guile qui soit full charges.

----------


## Mjoln

Pas des masses de persos à charge mais deux god tiers dedans : Guile et Boxeur 

Spoiler Alert! 


(en attendant Honda)

. Choose your destiny.

----------


## Mr Thy

> Bon ben j'ai eu ma réponse. Fuck Bison


 ::lol:: 

Bah on lui reproche rien du tout, Bison est un tueur pour ceux qui ne connaissent pas trop la frame data. Il peut mettre une pression de fou, vu qu'il a pas mal de trucs positifs (et depuis le patch S2 avec la vie grise qui recover très lentement, ça lui donne un certain avantage).
Mais une fois ses conneries assimilés, à plus haut niveau, il peut mettre toujours une pression de fou, mais pratiquement toujours en garde (comme dans le 4, ouvrir la garde n'est pas facile avec lui). Tu joues contre quelqu'un qui connait, ça devient dur. Si il a des réactions en béton (je te regarde Le Dahu), ça devient VACHEMENT dur, vu que même ses dash sont assez lents.
Je crois que honnêtement, le problême principal, surtout chez les canards, le perso est assez peu representé (je crois qu'il y a que Mjoln et moi qui le jouent dans les joueurs actifs), donc c'est surtout un problème de connaissance du perso.

Mais attention quand même, Natte, les scissors sont inversés, le light est le moins safe (à moins d'espacer correctement). Ca peut paraître bizarre quand tu viens de Bison SF4.

Mais sinon oui, je crois que t'aimeras Rog, qui est une machine à comeback, tout comme Urien. Surtout quand ils ont V-trigger, la meta change.
Et Guile, ça reste Guile. Bien joué, c'est une forteresse, mais il a de très bons outils pour aller emmerder l'adversaire aussi.

Edit - et pour le Fuck Bison, rendons à César ce qui est à César. Fuck Bison, c'est copyright Hige. Il adore mon Bison.

----------


## Mjoln

Pour un aperçu de Guile SFV, ici : https://www.twitch.tv/videos/152922131 à 5:46:30

Ah et pour Boxeur : 

https://www.eventhubs.com/images/201...ne-three-hits/

 ::ninja::

----------


## Hige

> Edit - et pour le Fuck Bison, rendons à César ce qui est à César. Fuck Bison, c'est copyright Hige. Il adore mon Bison.

----------


## Wahou

La débilité de Capcom est sans limite. Avec son nouveau costume Mika gagne (parfois) des gros pompons à la place des mains. Déjà que les hit-boxs étaient pas toujours en accord avec le visuel mais là c'est du grand n'importe quoi, impossible de jauger la portée des coups de poing...

----------


## Kamikaze

Ouais d'ailleurs j'en entends pas trop parler mais pour moi un des plus gros prob c'est le désaccord hitbox/visuel. Ils ont pris le parti un peu étrange d'enlever toute la jambe de devant et la moitié du torse tournée vers l'adversaire niveau hitbox. Ça se tient à peu près dans l'absolu (y'a même une animation dédiée, si vous faites un low contre un adversaire debout et que visuellement ça devrait toucher, il va lever le pied pour éviter) mais visuellement c'est très mal rendu. Puis pas mal de coup avec une hitbox confinée dans le visuel, du coup t'as pas mal de chevauchements sans hit. Là encore ça se tient (ça évite le symptome du je te tue avec le bout d'ongle de l'orteil) mais c'est pas super bien rendu niveau feeling.

----------


## Mjoln

Je compte plus le nombre de fois ou je vois clairement le bas mk de Rashid toucher mais qu'en fait non, pas de hit...

Edit : ah et désolé Kami pour samedi, j'ai bossé comme un con, j'ai pas pu faire ce que je voulais...

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

> C'est surtout du à certain canards qui pigent pas le perso et se mangent crush counter sur crush counter


Ouais, moi par exemple. En bon n00b que je suis, j'ai mis du temps à comprendre qu'il ne servait à rien d'essayer de le taper quand il enchaîne ses pu...ains de coups de pieds en salto arrière triple loots piqué. Mais je me soigne en mode entraînement.  ::P:

----------


## Mjoln

Ashley, je ne crois pas t'avoir mis dans la liste de l'op, tu me rappelles ton id steuplé ?

----------


## SquiZz

J'ai beaucoup de mal à trouver un plan de jeu avec Juri. 
Quelqu'un pour une séance de training sur le sujet ?

----------


## Yoggsothoth

> J'ai beaucoup de mal à trouver un plan de jeu avec Juri. 
> Quelqu'un pour une séance de training sur le sujet ?


Tu en avais un avec Laura déjà ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

> Ashley, je ne crois pas t'avoir mis dans la liste de l'op, tu me rappelles ton id steuplé ?


Tu m'as dans ta liste, j'ai répondu à ton invit' sur Steam. Ca nous fait donc :  AshleyTOUCRU ([CPC] Ashley TOUCRU)
Merci.  :;):

----------


## Mr Thy

> Ouais, moi par exemple. En bon n00b que je suis, j'ai mis du temps à comprendre qu'il ne servait à rien d'essayer de le taper quand il enchaîne ses pu...ains de coups de pieds en salto arrière triple loots piqué. Mais je me soigne en mode entraînement.


Je ne t'avais pas encore dans ma liste. Tu n'as donc pas encore tâté de la gentillesse de mon aimable Bison.

----------


## SquiZz

> Tu en avais un avec Laura déjà ?


Je ne sais pas si c'est un plan de jeu, mais je connais à peu près les phases à caser, et les zones ou il vaut mieux se trouver avec elle.
Après je connais toujours mal certains match up et phases adverses qui me font souvent perdre...

----------


## Supergounou

Coin, je suis grave à la bourre, mais j'ai ressenti comme un soupçons de réinteret dans le jeu en regardant le RBK (et en jouant contre Natte aussi). Y a eu quoi comme gros tournoi depuis?

----------


## Mr Thy

CEO, Dreamhack (tellement peu d'inscrits que tous les participants ont des points  ::): ). CPT Online Asia

----------


## Supergounou

Thx  :;):

----------


## Hige

Méfiez-vous de l'Alex de SebRyu, il est solide  ::o:

----------


## ababa

> Je ne t'avais pas encore dans ma liste. Tu n'as donc pas encore tâté de la gentillesse de mon aimable Bison.


Le Bisontage des nouveaux  :haha:

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

> Méfiez-vous de l'Alex de SebRyu, il est solide


Ça me dirait bien de le rencontrer, Seb. N'hésite pas à me solliciter, maintenant que j'ai de la connexion.  :;): 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Je ne t'avais pas encore dans ma liste. Tu n'as donc pas encore tâté de la gentillesse de mon aimable Bison.


Déjà qu'en mode entraînement je rame grave, ça promet.  ::sad::

----------


## Seb Ryu 84

> Méfiez-vous de l'Alex de SebRyu, il est solide


Merci beaucoup mais t'es sérieux ?  ::O:  Parce que, bien que j'adore le perso, j'ai l'impression de n'arriver à rien avec lui  :tired:  (je connais les combos mais je n'arrive pas à les placer ou a trouver les bonnes situations)! Et quand je vois le Alex de Yogg...  ::wub:: 

En tout cas la session d'hier était bien cool !!!  :;): 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Ça me dirait bien de le rencontrer, Seb. N'hésite pas à me solliciter, maintenant que j'ai de la connexion.


On a déjà jouer ensemble...  ::P:  mais c'est avec plaisir qu'on se refait des matches  :;):

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

> Merci beaucoup mais t'es sérieux ?  Parce que, bien que j'adore le perso, j'ai l'impression de n'arriver à rien avec lui  (je connais les combos mais je n'arrive pas à les placer ou a trouver les bonnes situations)! Et quand je vois le Alex de Yogg... 
> 
> En tout cas la session d'hier était bien cool !!! 
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> 
> 
> On a déjà jouer ensemble...  mais c'est avec plaisir qu'on se refait des matches


Tu as mal lu, je sais bien qu'on a joué souvent ensemble. C'est pour ça que j'ai écrit "Ça me dirait bien de *le* rencontrer, Seb."  ::rolleyes::  Il me semble que tu l'as peu joué contre moi, jusqu'à présent. C'est récent, non ?  ::huh::

----------


## Seb Ryu 84

Aaaaaahhhhhhhh  OKKKKKKAYYYYYYY!

Je le joue presque à chaque session avec un canard mais je tourne sur plein de persos histoire de varier (contre Hige, je ne l'ai utilisé que pour un FT3 par exemple). Par contre, c'est sur, qu'il faudrait que je ne joue que lui pendant un moment pour arriver à prendre des habitudes.

Sinon c'est quand tu veux (si tu me vois connecté, n'hésites pas je suis toujours partant pour se mettre sur la gueule dans la joie et la bonne humeur  :;): )

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Par contre, je n'ai vraiment pas été content de mon Ryu hier soir avec Hige. Faut dire qu'avec le stick j'ai encore du mal...  ::|: 
Pour notre dernier FT3, j'ai repris le pad avec Ryu et là ça allait mieux mais je commençais à être fatigué  :tired:

----------


## Hige

> Merci beaucoup mais t'es sérieux ?  Parce que, bien que j'adore le perso, j'ai l'impression de n'arriver à rien avec lui  (je connais les combos mais je n'arrive pas à les placer ou a trouver les bonnes situations)! Et quand je vois le Alex de Yogg...


Si on avait joué en classé, je perdais 1-2 donc ouais je suis sérieux  ::o:

----------


## von_yaourt

Je suis déçu de voir que Mojln n'a pas évoqué mon Urien en ce lieu après l'avoir provoqué en duel cet après-midi. J'espère ne pas l'avoir trop traumatisé.  :Emo:

----------


## Mjoln

Fuck Urien.

----------


## Hige

::lol::

----------


## Mr Thy

Bon, une Juri +5000 LP en casu. Le seule truc qu'elle fait c'est dash arrière, pour charger son fuhajin. Puis dash avant pour faire un lp tick throw. Je gagne le premier round (youhou !)
Deuxième round, première moitié, idem.
Tout à coup, mon dieu, changement de tactique! Saut avant, je fait saut neutre HP. Re saut avant, je fais bas HP, RESAUT avant, j'anti air avec bas lp, je dash avant pour être dans sa tronche à sa retombée, mais je garde. Pif de dragon ex, bien sûr. Mon HK la stun, il me reste plus qu'a donner un light pour tuer. Ce plaisir ne me fut pas donné, Rage Quit.

Plan de jeu optimisé à fond, digne de aiai? C'est fou.

----------


## Hige

Ou il a compris que c'était plus la peine de jouer ce perso  ::ninja::

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Ha wé pas mal !

----------


## Wahou

Vesper évoque les leaks de la saison 3 : 



Je ne sais pas du tout ce que ça vaut mais ça fait toujours plaisir d'alimenter la rumeur, surtout quand elle contient Viper !

----------


## Mr Thy

SFV à 15.99 sur Gamesplanet.fr pour les masochistes.

----------


## Yoggsothoth

La vidéo de Vesper là, je pige pas, de quel leaks il parle ??

----------


## Kamikaze

> La vidéo de Vesper là, je pige pas, de quel leaks il parle ??


La vidéo date de y'a 2 semaines et parle de leak encore plus vieux. Y'a un mec qui a posté sur un forum que y'aurait une upgrade nommée SSFV

On en avait parlé sur cette page:




> Un peu inutile de spéculer déjà que Capcom a souvent du retard avec ses annonces officielles, alors les annonces officieuses, on verra ça en 2019

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Ah oui d'accord, internet quoi ...

----------


## Hem

> Ha wé pas mal !


Ça fonctionne en vrai ou c'est juste passé à cause de la surprise? Y'a l'air d'y avoir largement le temps de mettre la garde dans le bon sens.

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Oui la garde du bon coté devrait fonctionner mais franchement faut le savoir et le voir, puis avoir de bon réflexe, bref chaud à garder !

----------


## Mjoln

Du moment que ça bute du Urien, moi je valide.

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Petite phase de FANG

----------


## Mr Thy

Chouette appli web pour suivre l'actu des tournois

https://autokal.com/sfv

----------


## Ouro

Je pourrais prendre l'avion pour l'EVO rien que pour ça..

----------


## Mjoln

Ah merde, ils le font vraiment ? Je croyais que c'était une blague le truc !

----------


## Ouro

Ya Garuda, donc ça ne peut pas être une blague.  :Cigare:

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

> SFV à 15.99 sur Gamesplanet.fr pour les masochistes.


T'aurais pas le même lien pour The King of Fighters XIV ?  ::ninja::  'Font chier chez Steam, avec leur solde à deux balles sur KOF XIV ils m'ont donné envie. Mais 44 euros, quand même.  :Emo:

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

> Chouette appli web pour suivre l'actu des tournois
> 
> https://autokal.com/sfv


Ouais, cool ! Merci.  ::lol::  Dommage qu'elle n'existe pas en version Android.  ::):

----------


## Mr Thy

> T'aurais pas le même lien pour The King of Fighters XIV ?  'Font chier chez Steam, avec leur solde à deux balles sur KOF XIV ils m'ont donné envie. Mais 44 euros, quand même.


Mouais bon, avec un jeu si récent, c'est assez rare de voir des promos valables.

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

Ouais, je me doute. J'aurais bien essayé Tekken 7 aussi, mais je ne suis pas surpris qu'il ne soit pas soldé.  ::P:

----------


## Mr Thy

Mais que dis-tu?

https://isthereanydeal.com/search/?q...lain=tekkenvii

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

Ah ouais, merci. Bon, ça reste une somme, mais merci pour le lien. Je ne pense jamais à ce site.  :;):

----------


## Mr Thy



----------


## Hige

Le plus d'entrants pour un jeu de merde auquel personne ne joue et qui sera mort dans l'année 2016  ::ninja::

----------


## Star-Platinum

Je trouve ça complètement hallucinant, ça me dépasse.

----------


## von_yaourt

C'est surtout 50% d'inscrits en moins par rapport à l'an dernier. Les organisateurs doivent un peu tirer la gueule.

----------


## Star-Platinum

Y avait encore USF4 l'année dernière ?

----------


## Mr Thy

> C'est surtout 50% d'inscrits en moins par rapport à l'an dernier. Les organisateurs doivent un peu tirer la gueule.


Mouais non, c'est surtout que l'an passé c'était exceptionnel. On est plus ou moins revenu aux chiffres normaux maintenant. L'effet "nouveau" est d'autant plus prononcé parce qu'il s'agit de la franchise SF. Je suis surtout surpris pour toute la hype que Tekken engendre pour le moment (et c'est le "nouveau" du moment) le gain soit si petit.

Et globalement les tournois ont été moins fréquentés cette année surtout aux US.

----------


## von_yaourt

On est revenu au niveau d'un SF4 en dernière année de vie, oui. Perdre autant de joueurs ce n'est pas franchement un signe de vitalité, et ça pourrait mettre en danger un tournoi qui adapte sa taille (et donc ses frais) en tablant sur une croissance légère par rapport à l'année précédente. Bon, c'est l'EVO, je pense qu'ils ont de la trésorerie, mais ça ne m'étonnerait pas qu'ils annoncent une édition déficitaire. 

Sinon, le top 8 du Thaiger Uppercut qui aura lieu dans quelques minutes, après la finale de Tekken 7 qui est en cours :

#TGU2017 Top 8
W
Kazunoko (Cammy) vs Oil King (Ra)
Dogura (Urien) vs Xian (Ibu)
L
Bonchan (Na) vs Daikoku_Go (Bi)
Tokido (Ak) vs Daigo (Gu)

----------


## Mr Thy

Ah mais je ne vais pas défendre SFV pour autant hein, c'est clair que le jeu perd de la vitesse, et Capcom ne peuvent que se blâmer eux-mêmes.

Mais bon, ça ne pouvait pas durer, j'ai l'impression que la vague "revival" du jeu de baston mise en marche par SF4 se calme de nouveau (le lancement raté de SFV n'a fait qu'accelerer le phénomène), faut pas oublier que ça fait presque 10 ans.

Et autant on peut dire ce qu'on veut de la qualité/du hype des autres jeux, la franchise SF reste un peu celle qui dicte la tendance. 

De plus, le fait est que la communauté voulait utiliser le hype de lancement SFV pour pousser le phénomène baston en tant que E-sport. Et la je crois pas que c'est simplement le ratage de Capcom qui fait que ça ne marche pas comme prévu.

----------


## Hem

> On est revenu au niveau d'un SF4 en dernière année de vie, oui. Perdre autant de joueurs ce n'est pas franchement un signe de vitalité, et ça pourrait mettre en danger un tournoi qui adapte sa taille (et donc ses frais) en tablant sur une croissance légère par rapport à l'année précédente. Bon, c'est l'EVO, je pense qu'ils ont de la trésorerie, mais ça ne m'étonnerait pas qu'ils annoncent une édition déficitaire.


Je pense pas qu'ils tablaient sur une progression par rapport à 2016 (ou alors ils sont vraiment cons). Le nombre d'inscrit est plus faible qu'à l'édition précédente pour les raisons qu'on connait, mais globalement il est en hausse.
En perdant "autant de joueurs", y'a 400 plus d'inscrits que pour le plus gros evo sur sf4 quand même.

----------


## Forza Limouzi

En parlant de Street et de tournoi, c'est peut être déjà passé sur le topic mais j'ai regardé hier le docu de Red Bull sur certains gros joueurs de street (Tokido, Luffy, Daigo, ...) et on sent bien l'aspect professionnel prendre le pas sur l'aspect plaisir du jeu vidéo, la fatigue mentale qu'engendre les tournois, ...
50 minutes qui valent le coup pour les intéressés. https://www.redbull.tv/video/AP-1S68...-1RTP4F9QW2111

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

Dites, j'ai eu une mise à jour en lançant le jeu ce matin. On sait à quoi elle sert ?  ::huh::

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

Au fait... je reviens sur la page que tu as postée, Mr Thy. J'aurais bien aimé voir ces compét' en live. On les trouve sur Youtube ?  ::huh::

----------


## Rom1

Y a plus de défis hebdo?

----------


## Mjoln

Comment ça a joué sale au top 8 du TGU 2017  ::o:  Tokido qui piffe des shoryu à l'infini contre Daigo, et Kazunoko qui tue Bonchan sur un pif de super à la fin du round !

----------


## Mr Thy

> Au fait... je reviens sur la page que tu as postée, Mr Thy. J'aurais bien aimé voir ces compét' en live. On les trouve sur Youtube ?


Regarde la première colonne, y a le lien touitch du stream  ::ninja:: 

Pour Youtube, c'est des VOD transcodées, donc il faut attendre un peu. Typiquement sur la page de Capcomfighters, The BEAST ou Masked Gaming Entertainment (et dernièrement SF5 RBK pour SFV).

----------


## Kamikaze

Wow il est tellement mauvais son Guile a Daigo, j'ai du mal a regarder ça, jet lag peut-être? Le nombre de fois où il marche en avant sans garde tout ça pour se faire ouvrir alors qu'il avait un sonic boom gratuit

----------


## Mr Thy

Il a surement pensé que ça à tellement bien marché au RBK, que ça marcherait toujours.

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

> Regarde la première colonne, y a le lien touitch du stream 
> 
> Pour Youtube, c'est des VOD transcodées, donc il faut attendre un peu. Typiquement sur la page de Capcomfighters, The BEAST ou Masked Gaming Entertainment (et dernièrement SF5 RBK pour SFV).


Merci, bien aimable, mon p'tit gars. Ma vue baisse.  :Fouras:

----------


## Mr Thy

Mon dieu, après tout ce temps dans Tekken : SFV, j'ai l'impression de jouer en turbo, tellement c'est plus réactif  ::lol::  J'aurais jamais croire dire ça après la sensation de mou que j'avais au début de ce jeu.

Je reviens à 100% sur ce jeu sans avenir.

----------


## Mjoln

J'arrive !

----------


## Nightou

> J'aurais jamais *croire* dire ça



on sent l'excitation  :^_^:

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Tu n'es pas Belge pour comprendre .

----------


## Mr Thy

> on sent l'excitation


pu

----------


## Nightou

Bon sinon alors? SF V ou Tekken?

jme tate a me prendre tekken

jme dit que j'ai bien assez de jeu comme ça a maitriser, entre SF V , Killer instinct et MK X...

FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU j'ai des jeux jusqu'a la retraite


oh mais ......

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

> Mon dieu, après tout ce temps dans Tekken : SFV, j'ai l'impression de jouer en turbo, tellement c'est plus réactif  J'aurais jamais croire dire ça après la sensation de mou que j'avais au début de ce jeu.
> Je reviens à 100% sur ce jeu sans avenir.


Tu viens de sceller le sort de Tekken à mes yeux… (Cf discussion sur les jeux de baston) et de confirmer ce que je redoutais. Les vidéos que j'ai pu regarder me donnent l'impression d'un jeu de baston dans une maison de retraite sous-éclairée, mettant en scène des vieillards rhumatisants qui peinent à lever la jambe.  :Fouras:  ::ninja::  Eh wait…  ::w00t::  J'y ai peut-être ma chance !  :^_^:

----------


## Kamikaze

Nan mais il parle de l'input delay

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

> Nan mais il parle de l'input delay


M'en fous, mon commentaire est toujours d'actualité.  ::P:

----------


## Mr Thy

Nan mais tu va adorer. Perso y a plusieurs trucs que j'aime pas à Tekken. J'ai une 50-aine d'heures sur le jeu, donc je crois bien que j'ai donné une chance au jeu, mais finalement, c'est non. Le jeu ne m'incite pas assez de plaisir pour continuer. Avec Street, j'ai aucun problème à faire des sessions de 5+ heures, alors qu'avec Tekken, même en jouant avec des canards, j'ai déjà du mal a enchainer 5-6 match.

Mais c'est personnel, le feeling du jeu ne me va pas, c'est tout. Mais la majorité des Canard adore, donc je vois pas pourquoi toi non plus.

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

> Mais c'est personnel, le feeling du jeu ne me va pas, c'est tout. Mais la majorité des Canard adore, donc je vois pas pourquoi toi non plus.


Parce que je suis un être unique ?!  ::ninja::  ::P: 
1. Parce que j'aime être de mauvaise foi.  ::P: 
2. Ben déjà, le prix pour le moment. Mais ça, évidemment, c'est vrai pour un paquet de jeux.
3. La mochitude des graphismes et surtout des animations. Quand tu regardes des phases de jeu, t'as clairement l'impression que le responsable des transitions entre les animations était parti en vacances. Ça m'a fait cet effet -encore plus prononcé- quand j'ai regardé des vidéos de Blazblue hier. T'as l'impression que chaque anim' est indépendante des autres. Du coup, tu regardes davantage un diaporama qu'un film, en quelque sorte.
De ce point de vue, je trouve que les graphismes et animations de SFV sont bien meilleurs. Après, quand je lis tout l'enthousiasme des Canards sur le forum -y compris celui de ceux avec qui je joue sur Mumble- je ne doute pas que le gameplay puisse me plaire. Mais, comme pour les BD, j'avoue que j'ai du mal à aimer quelque chose dont l'esthétisme me rebute. J'ai lu XIII car le scénario en valait la peine, mais je ne me suis jamais habitué aux dessins.  ::):

----------


## Hem

> 3. La mochitude des graphismes et surtout des animations. Quand tu regardes des phases de jeu, t'as clairement l'impression que le responsable des transitions entre les animations était parti en vacances. Ça m'a fait cet effet -encore plus prononcé- quand j'ai regardé des vidéos de Blazblue hier. T'as l'impression que chaque anim' est indépendante des autres. Du coup, tu regardes davantage un diaporama qu'un film, en quelque sorte.


Dafuq, tu parles bien de Tekken là?
Les links ont des animations fluides et logiques entre chaque coup, et après un move le personnage revient quasiment systématiquement à une position neutre avant de pouvoir enchaîner avec l'animation suivante.

On est loin d'un jeu 2d où y'a effectivement 36 milliard de cancel qui donnent un effet diaporama. Et en plus tu compares ça à Blazblue, à un jeu en vrai 2d avec des animations à 5fps... Je comprend vraiment pas.

----------


## Khyheauts

Bon après un moment (assez long) d'hésitation, j'ai enfin acheté SFV  ::): 

Faudra être gentil avec moi... j'espère qu'on peut toujours faire le medium kick puis hadoken avec Ryu comme dans SFIV...

----------


## Mr Thy

Oui, c'est toujours possible, bien que le bas mk n'a plus la portée de celui de sfIV. En gros, SFV, faut penser plus en proximité.

----------


## ababa

http://compete.kotaku.com/15-year-ol...ght-1796587320

ça fout les boules, une mioche qui dose mieux que nous  :Emo:

----------


## Star-Platinum

Comme quoi c'était vrai, n'importe qui peut devenir le nouveau Diego.

----------


## Mr Thy

> http://compete.kotaku.com/15-year-ol...ght-1796587320
> 
> ça fout les boules, une mioche qui dose mieux que nous


Tu te réalises que la plupart des gros noms ont commencé vers cet age non. Punk a 18 ans aussi ...

----------


## Kamikaze

Le niveau est carrément faible hein  ::ninja::  ça meurt en poule aux gros tournois ça

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

Quand j'ai vu à quelle vitesse mon fils apprenait sur PES dès l'âge de 5 ou 6 ans, j'ai tout de suite compris que notre génération ne résisterait pas longtemps…  ::):  Et quand je l'ai vu faire ses premiers tours de circuit au volant sur une simulation de karting plutôt pointue, vers l'âge de 10-11 ans, mes derniers espoirs se sont évanouis !  ::P:

----------


## Khyheauts

Bon et bien.... fausse annonce, je ne serais pas sur SFV... 

Le jeu ne veut pas se lancer...
Je clic sur "jouer" j'attends... et rien.

Si quelqu'un à déjà eu le souci, et que ce quelqu'un à une solution, je suis preneur  ::):

----------


## Zerger

Antivirus, rajoute une exception

----------


## Khyheauts

Oh bah merde... c'est que ça fonctionne maintenant...
C'est bien la première fois que je fais cette manip pour faire fonctionner un jeu.

----------


## Zerger

Crapcom  :;):

----------


## Star-Platinum

Et là t'as juste lancé le jeu, maintenant faut faire marcher le stick.

----------


## Khyheauts

Je joue (oh misère) avec une manette xbox360...

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

> Et là t'as juste lancé le jeu, maintenant faut faire marcher le stick.


Perso, je n'ai aucun souci tant que je suis seul. En revanche, je n'ai toujours pas réussi à faire cohabiter mon Qanba Q4 RAF avec la Dualshock 3 de mon fils. Du coup, aucun versus possible.  :Emo:  Pour une fois que j'avais une chance de battre quelqu'un.  ::trollface::

----------


## Mr Thy

C'est quelle version du qanba? 2 in 1 ou 3 in 1?

On va quand même pas laisser passer ça. Faut qu'un père puisse foutre des mandales à son gosse, merde  ::ninja::

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

> C'est quelle version du qanba? 2 in 1 ou 3 in 1?
> 
> On va quand même pas laisser passer ça. Faut qu'un père puisse foutre des mandales à son gosse, merde


C'est le 3 in 1. Et j'ai écrit une con...rie, il s'agit d'une DS4 et j'ai installé DS4Windows. Mais elle fonctionne seule, mais pas quand mon Qanba est connecté en Mode 1 (curseur sur XBox 360, donc j'en déduis X-Input).  ::sad::

----------


## Mr Thy

Est-ce que c'est au niveau de Windows qu'une seule manette est reconnue (joy.cpl)? Ou juste dans SF?

----------


## Khyheauts

Bon bon bon... c'est assez injouable chez moi...
Doom qui rame un max, maintenant SFV... Il est grand temps que je change de PC  ::cry::

----------


## Zerger

Supergounou peut ptete te filer des astuces  ::siffle::

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

> Bon bon bon... c'est assez injouable chez moi...
> Doom qui rame un max, maintenant SFV... Il est grand temps que je change de PC


'Faudrait pas que tu joues avec ma connexion actuelle, ce serait le pompon !  ::P:  SebRyu en a fait l'expérience hier soir. Un grand moment de n'importe quoi.  :tired:  D'ailleurs, Seb, je serais curieux de savoir si tu as eu des saccades pendant notre seul et unique round, ou si c'était malgré tout fluide jusqu'à la déconnexion.  ::O:  Chez moi, ça fonctionnait parfaitement, mais je soupçonne que ça ait fait comme avec Ababa l'autre jour, chez qui tout était fluide alors que nous, qui avions la bonne connexion, supportions toutes les saccades.  ::):

----------


## Khyheauts

Je n'ai pas la fibre, je suis en wifi, et mon frère stream régulièrement sur Twitch, donc niveau connexion Internet  ::ninja::

----------


## Wahou

> Je n'ai pas la fibre, je suis en wifi, et mon frère stream régulièrement sur Twitch, donc niveau connexion Internet


Tu es donc le frère de ISDD !  ::ninja::

----------


## Zerger

C'est ton petit frère ou ton grand frère?

----------


## Khyheauts

Petit frère...  ::ninja::  Vous me donnez l'autorisation d'utiliser mon autorité de grand frère ?  ::): 
Ça risque de ne pas trop lui plaire je pense  ::happy2:: 

C'est que le p'tit se débrouille bien  :;):

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

> Est-ce que c'est au niveau de Windows qu'une seule manette est reconnue (joy.cpl)? Ou juste dans SF?


Désolé de ne pas t'avoir répondu plus tôt, j'étais dans les tests de connexion...  :tired:  Donc oui, les deux contrôleurs sont bien reconnus dans Windows, tous deux comme des contrôleurs XBox. C'est une fois le jeu lancé que la manette DS4 de mon fils prend la main, et mon stick devient inaccessible.  ::sad::

----------


## Seb Ryu 84

> 'Faudrait pas que tu joues avec ma connexion actuelle, ce serait le pompon !  SebRyu en a fait l'expérience hier soir. Un grand moment de n'importe quoi.  D'ailleurs, Seb, je serais curieux de savoir si tu as eu des saccades pendant notre seul et unique round, ou si c'était malgré tout fluide jusqu'à la déconnexion.  Chez moi, ça fonctionnait parfaitement, mais je soupçonne que ça ait fait comme avec Ababa l'autre jour, chez qui tout était fluide alors que nous, qui avions la bonne connexion, supportions toutes les saccades.


De mon côté, pour le seul match complet, c'était nickel (hormis peut-être un ralentissement une ou 2 fois mais de quelques micro secondes).

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

Ah OK, c'est donc bien l'impression que j'avais eue. Malheureusement, ça n'a pas duré, c'était bien accroché..  :Emo:  ...jusqu'à ce que tu sortes le super.  ::ninja::

----------


## Yoggsothoth

> In case you're unaware of the situation, *Nemo has been making several tweets about how he thinks Gief is a scrubby/cheap character*. These tweets were directed towards Itazan. Over the course of the last few months, these two have narrowly missed each other in brackets but yesterday they ran into each other in a 3v3 tournament in Japan.






 ::siffle::

----------


## Hige

Nemo qui pop-off, hahahaha  ::lol::

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Haha oui c'est fou ! Et les toutes dernières secondes de la vidéo sont pas mal aussi  :^_^:

----------


## Mr Thy

> Désolé de ne pas t'avoir répondu plus tôt, j'étais dans les tests de connexion...  Donc oui, les deux contrôleurs sont bien reconnus dans Windows, tous deux comme des contrôleurs XBox. C'est une fois le jeu lancé que la manette DS4 de mon fils prend la main, et mon stick devient inaccessible.


T'as déjà essayé de limiter les ports virtuels que la DS4 peut utiliser. Devrait y avoir un setting pour forcer les ports Xinput sur autre chose que 1 dans DS4Windows. 9 chances sur 10 le port virtuel est "recapturé" par le stick.

----------


## Rom1

Bon j'ai plus de défis quotidiens depuis plusieurs jours, donc je peux plus farmer ma Fight Money comme avant... c'est pareil chez vous ou ça bug que chez moi?

----------


## von_yaourt

Pareil. Une bonne raison de ne plus relancer le jeu.  ::ninja::

----------


## SquiZz

J'ai craqué pour Ed hier soir. Le chara design est vraiment immonde mais cette façon de gerer les coups speciaux est originale et je voulais la tester. 
C'est vraiment pas mal et moi qui suis nul en exécution ça me permet de sortir des combos assez facilement.

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

> T'as déjà essayé de limiter les ports virtuels que la DS4 peut utiliser. Devrait y avoir un setting pour forcer les ports Xinput sur autre chose que 1 dans DS4Windows. 9 chances sur 10 le port virtuel est "recapturé" par le stick.


OK, merci pour ton aide. Je regarderai ça.  :;):

----------


## yodaxy

Nan mais là ça devient n'importe quoi, on dirait que Capcom a complètement laissé tomber son jeu  :tired: 

Et y a absolument aucune communication depuis des semaines, heureusement qu'ils ont dit qu'ils communiqueraient plus...

Dire que je venais de craquer pour le season pass 2017  :Emo:

----------


## Seb Ryu 84

@Ashley TOUCRU: Je serais toi, je désinstallerai DS4Windows (ou du moins le couperai pour SFV si tu en as besoin pour d'autre jeux). Avec SFV qui gère le DInput et Steam le DS4, tu devrais pouvoir utiliser le DS4 et Qanba en même temps  :;): 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Bon j'ai plus de défis quotidiens depuis plusieurs jours, donc je peux plus farmer ma Fight Money comme avant... c'est pareil chez vous ou ça bug que chez moi?


Pareil pour moi. C'est bête mais bien qu'ils étaient un peu bidons, ils ajoutaient un peu d'animations sur le jeu...

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Nan mais là ça devient n'importe quoi, on dirait que Capcom a complètement laissé tomber son jeu 
> 
> Et y a absolument aucune communication depuis des semaines, heureusement qu'ils ont dit qu'ils communiqueraient plus...
> 
> Dire que je venais de craquer pour le season pass 2017


C'est normal, ils ne peuvent pas tout faire à la fois: Préparer une annonce pour l'EVO, terminer MVC:I, faire des costumes pour SFV...  ::ninja::

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

> @Ashley TOUCRU: Je serais toi, je désinstallerai DS4Windows (ou du moins le couperai pour SFV si tu en as besoin pour d'autre jeux). Avec SFV qui gère le DInput et Steam le DS4, tu devrais pouvoir utiliser le DS4 et Qanba en même temps


Si mes souvenirs sont bons j'ai essayé avant d'installer DS4Windows et ça ne fonctionnait déjà pas.  ::sad:: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Pareil pour moi. C'est bête mais bien qu'ils étaient un peu bidons, ils ajoutaient un peu d'animations sur le jeu...


…et surtout des points. Chuis à 193 000 pts, j'aimerais bien passer au-dessus de 200 000 pour m'acheter 2 nouveaux persos.  :;):

----------


## ababa

DS4Windows introduit du double input, c'est pas bon pour SF5, j'ai joué les trois premiers mois avec ce logiciel, ça fausse complètement ton exec, peut être que tu le ressens pas mais sur un dpad, ça te donne une direction doublée 
Supprime DS4Windows (je l'avais install en version portable de toute manière, hors de question qu'un logiciel pour manette soit installé en hard)
SF5 gère les manettes en d-input au lancement du jeu (parfois il faut rebooter le pc)

----------


## Hige

> Dire que je venais de craquer pour le season pass 2017


Je te juge  :tired:

----------


## Mjoln

> Nan mais là ça devient n'importe quoi, on dirait que Capcom a complètement laissé tomber son jeu 
> 
> Et y a absolument aucune communication depuis des semaines, heureusement qu'ils ont dit qu'ils communiqueraient plus...
> 
> Dire que je venais de craquer pour le season pass 2017


Mais, euh, Ed, on l'a eu y a un mois, avec un stage en bonus... Et depuis deux costumes. Tu veux un perso tous les 15 jours ?

----------


## Rom1

On a pas de nouvelles du prochain perso, aucune info sur l'absence de défis quotidiens, y a eu l'E3 et des gros tournois et on a rien... Donc bon oui ça serait cool d'avoir un truc à ronger en attendant DBZ :D

----------


## Mjoln

Ouai, moi aussi j'ai envie de voir le nouveau perso. Mais de là à dire que Capcom a laissé tomber son jeu alors qu'il y a eu une grosse update des serveurs (qui vaut ce qu'elle vaut) et un nouveau perso il y a un mois, y a de la marge quoi...

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

> Ouai, moi aussi j'ai envie de voir le nouveau perso. Mais de là à dire que Capcom a laissé tomber son jeu alors qu'il y a eu une grosse update des serveurs (qui vaut ce qu'elle vaut) et un nouveau perso il y a un mois, y a de la marge quoi...


Boarf, si on ne peut même plus râler sur SFV, qu'est-ce qui va nous rester ?  ::ninja::  Cela dit, j'ai, moi aussi, été surpris de voir qu'il n'y avait plus aucun défi à se mettre sous la dent depuis quelque temps, mais bon je suis d'accord avec toi, de là à dire que Capcom s'en fout, c'est peut-être un peu excessif…  ::rolleyes::

----------


## yodaxy

> Je te juge


Tu peux  :Emo: 

Et sinon depuis quand on ne peut plus cracher sur Capcom ici ?  ::ninja::  Nan, sans dèc, alors certes la dernière maj fin mai était pas mal, mais ça fait plus d'un mois qu'il y a pas eu de vrais annonces sur le jeu (les costumes, lol), et ils ont l'air d'avoir abandonné les missions hebdomadaires parce que... pourquoi pas ? L'année dernière en juillet y a eu 2 persos release en même temps quand même (Balrog et Ibuki). Plus un stage inédit. 

Bon, après j'espère toujours qu'on aura quelque chose de croustillant à l'Evo.

Sinon, truc marrant :





Fuck Bison.

----------


## Yoggsothoth

C'est un mod ça !

----------


## Mr Thy

Remarquez le rang du Bison...

Edit : 


Ouais mais non!

----------


## ababa

Tiens, sur PC, vous désactivez le blur? 
Sans blur, on dirait que les persos laissent des traînées de pinceaux  :Emo:

----------


## Mr Thy

No blur, et moins d'antialiasing.

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

> No blur, et moins d'antialiasing.


Quel est l'intérêt, gagner de la fluidité, notamment en ligne ?  ::huh:: 

Sinon, j'ai regardé hier soir une vidéo du top 4 de la FDJ Master League. C'était énorme !  ::o:  ::wub::

----------


## yodaxy

> Sinon, j'ai regardé hier soir une vidéo du top 4 de la FDJ Master League. C'était énorme !


Luffy est quand même un sacré joueur, sa Mika est démoniaque. Ces mind game de fou furieux contre ISDD et Infexious  ::o: 

Le tournoi était vraiment chouette ouais.

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

> Luffy est quand même un sacré joueur, sa Mika est démoniaque. Ces mind game de fou furieux contre ISDD et Infexious 
> 
> Le tournoi était vraiment chouette ouais.


J'ai pas voulu spoiler pour ceux qui ne l'auraient pas encore vu, mais Luffy a été juste énorme, et sans ce match up défavorable, je pense qu'il aurait miséré (oui, ça existe  ::ninja:: ) Infexious. Mais 'faut reconnaître que ce dernier a eu la classe de le reconnaître, et qu'il a joué exactement comme il fallait. Bien mieux que Imstilldadaddy.  ::P:  Luffy lui a fait de ces trucs, j'avais jamais vu ça !  ::O:

----------


## Mr Thy

> Quel est l'intérêt, gagner de la fluidité, notamment en ligne ?


Non, c'est juste plus beau. L'antialiasing de base est trop fort, ça gomme des détails sur les persos. Et le motion blur donne un effet bizarre (facile à  voir sur le training stage, ton perso fait des trainées toutes moches sur le fond).

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

> Non, c'est juste plus beau. L'antialiasing de base est trop fort, ça gomme des détails sur les persos. Et le motion blur donne un effet bizarre (facile à  voir sur le training stage, ton perso fait des trainées toutes moches sur le fond).


Ah OK. Je regarderai pour l'enlever, alors.  :;):  De manière générale, je ne comprends pas pourquoi les développeurs continuent de mettre du Motion blur partout, c'est moche et ça ne crée que des ennuis, en général. J'ai eu des soucis d'artefacts dans Assetto Corsa rien qu'à cause de cette option.  :tired:

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

Il suffisait de râler, finalement.  ::P:  Les missions sont revenues !  ::lol::

----------


## yodaxy



----------


## Seb Ryu 84

Super session hier soir avec ababa! Le niveau de son Ryu augmente progressivement et deviens solide, GG!  :;):

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Ça ce précise  ::rolleyes::

----------


## ababa

> Super session hier soir avec ababa! Le niveau de son Ryu augmente progressivement et deviens solide, GG!


Merci, c'était bien bien fun et très serré, ça fait plaisir de battre un Alex  ::lol::  et non que ce dernier me roule dessus avec une moule à tarte  :Emo:

----------


## LeChameauFou

Jouer à tekken 7 , s'amuser puis revenir sur SFV et constater qu'il y a toujours 3 ans pour attendre des matches et du lag. 
Je râlais que le matchmaking console soit pas au point le jour de la sortie de tekken 7 mais dans la semaine ils ont rectifié le tir.

----------


## Mr Thy

> Jouer à tekken 7 , s'amuser puis revenir sur SFV et constater qu'il y a toujours 3 ans pour attendre des matches et du lag. 
> Je râlais que le matchmaking console soit pas au point le jour de la sortie de tekken 7 mais dans la semaine ils ont rectifié le tir.


Expérience complètement opposée ici. Le matchmaking dans Tekken 7 est une catastrophe pour ma part.

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

Perso, j'ai essayé trois fois aujourd'hui de lancer du match classé, je n'ai jamais obtenu de connexion.  :tired:

----------


## Mjoln

Fuck Urien  :tired:

----------


## Mr Thy

https://streamable.com/cskny

Tu disais?

----------


## Mjoln

Rha mais quelle saloperie ce perso.

----------


## LeChameauFou

> Perso, j'ai essayé trois fois aujourd'hui de lancer du match classé, je n'ai jamais obtenu de connexion.


Vous subissez ce que j'ai rencontré les premiers jours sur console ^^

----------


## Mr Thy

> Rha mais quelle saloperie ce perso.


Je vais le taffer un peu alors  ::P:

----------


## ababa

Vous avez des tips contre le MU Fang?
Il est tellement rare au niveau que je suis (bronze/silver) et le très peu de fois que j'en rencontre un, je comprends pas la façon d'aborder le match up (le poison m'empêche de lui faire un crossup, il me fait une espèce de balayette en crouch counter sale  :Emo: )
Peut être le zoner comme un bâtard à l'autre bout de l'écran?  :haha:

----------


## Kamikaze

La balayette est complètement unsafe si tu l'as garde, lorsqu'il fait son projectile à mi distance ou au corps à corps tu peux le taper pendant que ça sort en passant dessous, ça sort très lentement. Tu peux lui sauter dessus relativement facilement sur plusieurs angles. Faut pas le zoner à l'autre bout de l'écran c'est cadeau pour lui si tu fais ça

----------


## yodaxy

A partir de 1'40  ::o:

----------


## Hige

C'est joli le full parry de la CA par le Alex mais la débilité de l'Urien  :Facepalm: 

Il a toute sa vie pour mettre un Ex Tackle, jamais il le fait  :Facepalm:

----------


## ababa

Parry is magic  :haha:

----------


## Mjoln

Bon les canards, c'est l'Evo ce week-end ! On se fait une session discord / binouze tous ensemble pendant les streams ? 

Faut que je check les horaires Fr.

----------


## Mr Thy

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets...JFI/edit#gid=0

Ou plus concis : https://autokal.com/sfv

----------


## Nattefrost

> Bon les canards, c'est l'Evo ce week-end ! On se fait une session discord / binouze tous ensemble pendant les streams ? 
> 
> Faut que je check les horaires Fr.


Suis partant !

----------


## Mjoln

> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets...JFI/edit#gid=0
> 
> Ou plus concis : https://autokal.com/sfv


Ah ! Merci Thy. 

Le fuseau "CEST", c'est bien nous hein ? 

Donc : 
Poules 1 vendredi à 19 h
Poules 2 samedi à 19 h
Semifinals samedi à 23 h
Top 8 dimanche à 23 h.  

Y a pas une heure de décalage ? Je sais plus.

----------


## yodaxy

> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets...JFI/edit#gid=0
> 
> Ou plus concis : https://autokal.com/sfv


Je ne vois pas le Dahu  ::ninja:: 

Mais y a un Kami par contre  ::trollface::

----------


## Nattefrost

> Ah ! Merci Thy. 
> 
> Le fuseau "CEST", c'est bien nous hein ? 
> 
> Donc : 
> Poules 1 vendredi à 19 h
> Poules 2 samedi à 19 h
> Semifinals samedi à 23 h
> Top 8 dimanche à 23 h.  
> ...


Normalement c'est ça.

----------


## Mr Thy

CEST : Central European Summer Time. Donc c'est l'heure mentionnée pour nous en effet.

----------


## von_yaourt

Je ne sais pas où vous choppez vos infos, mais ça ne vous a pas choqué le top 8 à 23h ?  ::P:

----------


## Ethyls

C'est nul, c'est pile poil sur ma semaine de boulot !

----------


## Mr Thy

> Je ne sais pas où vous choppez vos infos, mais ça ne vous a pas choqué le top 8 à 23h ? 
> 
> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DEjHp61VwAANSPT.jpg:large


Ouais, les clinches se sont basées sur une timetable erronée apparament.

http://evohub.online/ devrait avoir les timings exacts (et pour ceux qui veulent suivre des animés fighters pas à l'affiche officiëlle, y a les horaires+streams pour l'AnimEvo aussi).

----------


## Hige

Ki c ki va gagné ?

J'aimerais bien une Karin mais je sens que ça va être un perso du 50/50 maléfique, Gief/Booki/Urien

----------


## Mr Thy

Comme tout le monde dit que ce jeu est complètement random, je mise sur Punk ou Du  ::ninja:: 

Bien qu'une finale Nemo vs Itazan serait trop hype ...

----------


## Hem

Cette année l'europe a envoyé Infexious, il va tout casser!
Finale Will2pac vs Infexious je vous dis  ::ninja:: .

----------


## Ethyls

Cette année, le gagnant jouera Birdie ou Ken. On prend des paris si vous voulez.

----------


## von_yaourt

> Cette année, le gagnant jouera Birdie ou Ken. On prend des paris si vous voulez.


Ok 1000€.

Toujours partant ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Ethyls

> Ok 1000€.
> 
> Toujours partant ?


Oui. On voit en MP pour les modalités. Il doit exister des sites pour ça qui permettent de parier proprement entre particuliers.

----------


## von_yaourt

Nan mais tu peux déjà m'envoyer 1000 balles, tu ne les reverras jamais.  ::P:

----------


## Hige

Si ça distribue généreusement de l'argent, j'en suis aussi  ::o:

----------


## Yoggsothoth



----------


## von_yaourt

C'est moi ou Bonchan vient de perdre son premier match du tournoi ?  :tired:

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Ce Dictateur qui savate Bonchan en pool  ::O:  Vraiment stylé ses phases .

----------


## Supergounou

Il a pas apprécié le fuck Bison ^^

----------


## Nattefrost

EVO TIME  :Bave:

----------


## Supergounou

Du coup, vous vous êtes organisé comment pour suivre l'event?

----------


## Nattefrost

Perso je vais dîner puis je me pointe sur le discord.

----------


## Hige

Juri v Fang

Le perdant est officiellement le perso le plus naze du jeu  ::o:

----------


## Mjoln

> Ouais, les clinches se sont basées sur une timetable erronée apparament.
> 
> http://evohub.online/ devrait avoir les timings exacts (et pour ceux qui veulent suivre des animés fighters pas à l'affiche officiëlle, y a les horaires+streams pour l'AnimEvo aussi).


Bin la aussi c'est 19'h et 23 h. C'était pas ça ?

Édit : ah ok vous parliez du top 8. 
Bon ce soir je serai au rendez vous à 19 h en tout cas.

----------


## yodaxy

Nouveau décor :



Un des décors de Final Fight dans lequel on combat Abigaïl  ::):

----------


## ababa

LE classic stage de Ryu  :Vibre: 

https://www.eventhubs.com/news/2017/...r-5-july-25th/

----------


## Wahou

Pourvu que le futur perso (vraisemblablement Abigail mais ça sera confirmé au moment du top 8 de l'Evo a priori) offre quelques subtilités de game play. Globalement pour les persos je trouve que Capcom va dans le bon sens : Kolin et Ed ont vraiment leur style de jeu à part et demandent pas mal de maîtrise. S'ils continuent de sortir des persos cools et de booster le cast initial (avec les patchs d'équilibrage) on va finir par avoir un truc pas mal, à release +3ans.  :;):

----------


## Hige

Comme je disais hier à Thy, j'attends avec impatience le DLC Old Playstyle pour Juri. On a déjà le old costume en DLC  ::ninja::

----------


## Mr Thy

Comme déjà dit à Hige, remarquez que le Ryu sur le Classic stage de Ryu posté ci-haut est sa version SF4.

----------


## Mjoln

C'est un artwork, le truc. Le stage avait été fabriqué par un fan d'ailleurs, sur sf4, et il était plutôt bon !

----------


## yodaxy

Pour toi ababa :



 ::):

----------


## Mjoln

Badass !

----------


## Mr Thy

Notons au passage : top 8, 8 persos différents (9 si on compte le 2eme perso de Du).

----------


## Supergounou

Du coup, y a un Dalhsim?

----------


## Yoggsothoth

oui Fchamp'

TOP 8



Spoiler Alert! 





> PG|Punk (Karin) vs. DNG|Itabashi Zangief (Zangief)
> Liquid|NuckleDu (Guile, R. Mika) vs. GGP|Kazunoko (Cammy)
> 
> Losers bracket
> Moke (Rashid) vs. GRPT|MOV (Chun-Li)
> FOX|Tokido (Akuma) vs. SPY|Filipino Champ (Dhalsim)

----------


## Supergounou

Merci, c'était pas clair à la fin du stream  ::P:

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Haha oui c'est vrai ya eu souci avec la PS4, ça c'est fini hors stream .

----------


## Hige

Itazan toujours en place pour arnaquer une victoire  ::o:

----------


## Yoggsothoth

*HORIIIIBLEUH* ce Abigail  :Gerbe: 




Mais le stage à l'air bien cool .

----------


## Kamikaze

Ils ont fait l'annonce avant le top 8? Et c'est tout rien d'autre d'annoncé?

----------


## Yoggsothoth

wep.

----------


## Nattefrost

Jsuis seul sur discord  ::'(:

----------


## HoStyle

Une horreur le nouveau perso, il a un charisme négatif

----------


## Hige

> *HORIIIIBLEUH* ce Abigail 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mais le stage à l'air bien cool .


C'est Hugo mais avec moins de charisme et de potato.

Et ça y est, il l'a fait  :Emo:

----------


## Wahou

C'est Hugo sortant de chez le coiffeur. Un rush armor (plus un coup de bide armor?), un wall bounce...et un armor/parry accroupi bizarre qui fait CC ? Il a l'air d'avoir des juggles sympas aussi.
En tout cas il est gros et moche, et ça, c'est cool !

----------


## Le Dahu

Oui je suis complètement fan aussi :D un nouveau main en puissance

----------


## Kamikaze

Sympa ce top 8

----------


## Seb Ryu 84

Passé le début du trailer où je trouvais le perso moche, finalement, en mouvement, je le trouve bien stylé! J'adore ses mouvements. A voir manette en main maintenant.

----------


## Kamikaze

Ah ouais le public a pas l'air convaincu https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AcMiPWzXn0k

----------


## yodaxy

Abigaïl a pas l'air d'être un choppeur, c'est cool.

Par contre il est vraiment moche là c'est juste indéfendable comme design  ::XD::

----------


## ababa

Oui il a pas les atouts physiques de Laura  ::trollface::

----------


## yodaxy

Il les a, mais pas aux mêmes endroits  ::ninja::  Ces épaules improbables n’empêche  :^_^: 

Sinon il a quand même l'air d'avoir une choppe spé.

----------


## Mjoln

Il est sensé être un hommage à ce mec :



King diamond, chanteur de métal danois...

J'accroche pas du tout, ni sur le design, ni sur les anims... (du perso, hein, pas du chanteur)

----------


## comodorecass

Ca ne va pas poser un problème d'animation et de hitbox un personnage aussi grand? Il fait le double de la plupart du roster.

----------


## Mjoln

Imagine la choppe aérienne de Cammy sur lui. Le combo de l'inconfort visuel...

----------


## Kamikaze

Le truc qui fait de la peine c'est que Birdie est super réussi et super propre niveau animation, y'a clairement eu un changement de staff/budget etc. pareil pour la air choppe de Cammy

----------


## yodaxy

Ouais ses animations sont pas ouf (par rapport à d'autres persos du cast) mais faut dire que ça doit pas être super facile d'animer un perso aussi massif.

----------


## Zerger

Woah, ils ont presque reussi a faire plus moche que Ed  ::o:

----------


## Wahou

C'est vrai que ça fait chier les anim' chagrines, autant Akuma et Kolin ça va, autant Ed et lui c'est limite arthritique sur certains coups. Tu penses vraiment qu'ils délèguent à de mauvais bougres pour une question de budget? 
Je ne vois qu'une solution, ArcSys doit racheter la licence SF et proposer un tag Guilty/Street/Dragon Ball.  ::ninja::

----------


## Kamikaze

Oui c'est connu depuis le début y'a eu pas mal d'outsourcing, des boites externes à capcom qui ont fait les modèles 3D par exemple mais bon je connais pas tous les détails. Mais là c'est flagrant la différence de qualité entre le roster initial et les nouveaux arrivant

----------


## comodorecass

J'hésite toujours sur quel jeu de VS Fighting poser mes valises, Tekken est vraiment sympa mais la maniabilité en 3 dimensions rajoute une dose de complexité pas forcément bienvenue pour un noobie comme moi (et j'ai beaucoup de mal avec la direction artistique mais c'est une autre histoire). Du coup, mon coeur penche un peu plus pour SFV mais tout ce que je lis à droite et à gauche semble indiquer que le jeu crève à petit feu et qu'il aura du mal à remonter la barre face à ses concurrents directs qui se rengaillardisent sur son semi-échec.

----------


## JR_DALLAS

Les deux jeux sont trés différents mais tout les deux complexes et super exigeants. Tekken, c'est une grande rigueur dans les timings (coups just frame), SF c'est une grande rigueur dans l’exécution et l’enchaînement de commande compliquées. Les deux exigent de trés bon reflexes pour réagir à ce que fait l'adversaire et agir en conséquence.
Je pense qu'il y a moyen de s'amuser et de progresser bien plus vite dans Tekken 7 que dans SF5 personnellement. C'est vrai que la movelist des persos dans Tekken fait peur tant elle est énorme, mais tu peux faire de belles choses et avoir un jeu très solide en utilisant même pas la moitié des coups de ton personnage. En plus de ca, Tekken 7 est techniquement irréprochable, on ne peut pas en dire autant de SF5.

----------


## von_yaourt

> Il est sensé être un hommage à ce mec :
> 
> http://laurent.femenias.free.fr/musi...ingdiamond.jpg
> 
> King diamond, chanteur de métal danois...
> 
> J'accroche pas du tout, ni sur le design, ni sur les anims... (du perso, hein, pas du chanteur)


Comment on passe du meilleur groupe de heavy metal au monde, d'un chanteur avec une voix de fou mais tout fluet, à cette montagne de muscles ? Merde, ce gars a un look de perso de jeu de baston en vrai.  :tired: 



(Oui je suis archi fan de King Diamond).

Enfin bref, le perso est dégueulasse, et les animations de ses spéciaux sont immondes, alors que c'est le truc où t'as justement des frames d'animation incompressibles et donc où les transitions sont simples. Et vla la honte pour Capcom d'avoir juste ça comme annonce quand Arcsys balance un nouveau perso dans un patch de Blazblue et carrément un nouveau jeu en plus.

Sinon, même si je ne me suis pas relevé pour le top 8 de SFV, je l'ai regardé ce matin et j'ai beaucoup aimé les matchs impliquant Punk, Kazunoko et Tokido. Je suis aussi extrêmement content du résultat.  ::):

----------


## ababa

SF5, c'est très bien, juste le gameplay, il faut enlever ces satanés crush counter  :Emo: 
Et arrêtez les perso qui t'enlèvent 3/4 de la barre sur une erreur  ::cry:: 
Putain pendant que Tekken aura Geese, DBZ, Trunks et Capcom, des mois de silence pour Abifail  :Gerbe:

----------


## Hige

> Et arrêtez les perso qui t'enlèvent 3/4 de la barre sur une erreur


T'as pas joué à SF4 toi.

----------


## Mjoln

> Oui c'est connu depuis le début y'a eu pas mal d'outsourcing, des boites externes à capcom qui ont fait les modèles 3D par exemple mais bon je connais pas tous les détails. Mais là c'est flagrant la différence de qualité entre le roster initial et les nouveaux arrivant


Ouai, de mémoire, Ibuki a été faite par un studio canadien par exemple.


Sinon, dans le tekken, y a donc du capcom et du snk, ça pourrait prefigurer un putain de cross over ça, non ? On peut rêver...

----------


## yodaxy

> Oui c'est connu depuis le début y'a eu pas mal d'outsourcing, des boites externes à capcom qui ont fait les modèles 3D par exemple mais bon je connais pas tous les détails. Mais là c'est flagrant la différence de qualité entre le roster initial et les nouveaux arrivant


J'ose espérer que Menat aura une animation au top.

----------


## Yoggsothoth

> SF5, c'est très bien, juste le gameplay, il faut enlever ces satanés crush counter


Si tu bourrais pas *TOUT LE TEMPS* à la relever aussi  ::siffle:: 

Sinon arrêtez de dire qu'Abigail ressemble à HUGO !!!

----------


## Mjoln

Par contre son battle costume est plutôt classe. Ça me rappelle quelque chose, c'est pas le premier boss de final fight, celui qui attend sur la murette là ?

----------


## Mr Thy

> Si tu bourrais pas *TOUT LE TEMPS* à la relever aussi 
> 
> Sinon arrêtez de dire qu'Abigail ressemble à HUGO !!!


Ouais, c'est un skin de Jack-7. Avec la même qualité d'animation  ::ninja:: 

Mjoln: Damnd?

----------


## Mjoln

Ouai mais non. Il était blond en fait.

J'ai trouvé, il me rappelle un des pirates de One Piece. J'ai oublié son nom.

----------


## Yoggsothoth

> V-Moves / Critical Art
> 
> *V-Skil*l: Hungabee
> Abigail thrusts his sizeable belly forwards (either high or low) countering the opponent’s attack and setting himself up for a combo opportunity.
> 
> *V-Trigger*: Max Power
> After popping his two-bar V-Trigger, Abigail can charge up his four different heavy punches for one hit of armour and extended juggles. A full charge will break the opponent’s guard.
> 
> *Critical Art*: Abigail Special
> Abigail slams his opponent with a downward open-palm strike that puts them into a daze. He then hoists them into the air, pummels them like a makeshift speedbag before launching a savage hook that shatters the screen.

----------


## Supergounou

_- Les gars, on a pas d'idée pour le vskill!
- Mets (encore) un counter, ça fera baver la plèbe!_

----------


## Mr Thy

Rohh, dur dilemme pour Yogg. Perso à parry, mais moche...  :;): 

Edit - Canadien, pour ceux que ne le savaient pas encore

----------


## Yoggsothoth

HAHA, non mais c'est vrai que j'aime les parry mais là c'est pas possible du tout !

----------


## Mjoln

Avec le masque sur la gueule, ça se trouve, ça passe...

----------


## Mr Thy

Ouais, il a l'air moins con dans ces costumes alternatifs quand-même.




Je trouve que c'est un perso marrant. Ca donnera des matches entre potes comme quand on joue Birdie. Et oui, clair, l'animation est pas top (bien que je crois pas que ce soit l'animation d'Abigail même qui pose problème, mais l'interaction avec l'autre perso (un peu comme Gief qui chope un grand perso). Et il a l'air un peu flottant (Ca c'était super bien fait avec Hugo, on avait vraiment l'impression qu'il pesait une tonne). Et bon, tout le monde chie sur les proportions. Gigas est nettement pire que ça je trouve.

J'ai hate de voir l'anim que ça donne si il se fait choper.













Imaginez-vous qu'il soit inchopable, sauf par Gief et Alex (un peu comme Big Ben dans Streets of Rage)... Seront bien capables de le faire, chez Capcom.

----------


## von_yaourt

Un perso inchoppable dans SFV c'est instant god tier, t'as juste à mettre la garde.  :^_^:

----------


## Yoggsothoth

En effet son second costume est plutôt cool et oui je pense comme toi sur ses interactions avec les autres perso ...
Sinon quand même, Tokido m'a vraiment fait plaisir sur l'EVO, solide mentalement et avec des phases stylé, le parry cancel to Vtrigger sur le V reversal de Champ'  :Bave:

----------


## yodaxy

> J'ai hate de voir l'anim que ça donne si il se fait choper.


Si des gens tentent la choppe aérienne de Cammy sur lui, il va y avoir de la division par zéro et des consoles ou PC qui risquent d'exploser  ::ninja::

----------


## Yoggsothoth

il va se manger la boule de Kolin direct dans la face  ::ninja::

----------


## Mr Thy

> En effet son second costume est plutôt cool et oui je pense comme toi sur ses interactions avec les autres perso ...
> Sinon quand même, Tokido m'a vraiment fait plaisir sur l'EVO, solide mentalement et avec des phases stylé, le parry cancel to Vtrigger sur le V reversal de Nuckledu 
> 
> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DE8hZf1UwAAiD7H.jpg


Chui en train de mater le top 8. ESPN qui vient encore chier sur les fesses trop visibles de Cammy  ::sad:: 

- - - Updated - - -




> il va se manger la boule de Kolin direct dans la face


Et puis, ping, tombe le masque, et il rage, comme dans borderlands  ::):

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Les 'Ricains  :Facepalm:

----------


## Supergounou

Bordel, ils sont toujours pas foutus de faire une playlist Youtube chez Capcomfighters, je me suis encore fait spoiler les résultats en mettant en mode automatique  ::|:

----------


## von_yaourt

> En effet son second costume est plutôt cool et oui je pense comme toi sur ses interactions avec les autres perso ...
> Sinon quand même, Tokido m'a vraiment fait plaisir sur l'EVO, solide mentalement et avec des phases stylé, le parry cancel to Vtrigger sur le V reversal de Champ' 
> 
> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DE8hZf1UwAAiD7H.jpg


C'était une OS, mais ça n'en était pas moins beau.

Autant y a des persos dégueulasses avec des gameplans de merde, autant voir Tokido avec Akuma, c'est super cool.

----------


## Yoggsothoth

> Bordel, ils sont toujours pas foutus de faire une playlist Youtube chez Capcomfighters, je me suis encore fait spoiler les résultats en mettant en mode automatique


Ah merd' ...Puis moi qui mets une image plus qu'explicite....Désolé !

EDIT: Sinon j'ai testé Blazeblue, rien que le tuto m'a épuisé ...

----------


## Mr Thy

Ouais, Tokido, si il y'en a un qui le mérite c'est bien lui. 



Spoiler Alert! 


3ème fois champion Evo (CVS2, SSF2 et maintenant SFV), 25 fois top 8. Grand môsieur.

----------


## Yoggsothoth

J'ai fait exprès de ne pas le supporter, pour pas lui filer la poisse, et ça a fonctionné  ::lol:: 
Oui un mec mortel, dans tous les sens du terme .

----------


## yodaxy

Haha

----------


## Mjoln

Bin, qu'est-ce qui s'est passé ?  ::huh::

----------


## Mr Thy

Ben, Guile a eu le temps de garder, la corde à linge est à -12.

----------


## Mr Thy

Magnifique ce top 8, et la finale en particulier.



Spoiler Alert! 


Tokido qui se transforme en Super Saiyan après le reset  ::o: 
Et pour ceux qui voudraient savoir ce qu'il a dit en Japonais : "Bien sûr, je voudrais remercier tous les fans, mais aussi mes adversaires. En se vainquant mutuellement, comme il se doit, et en essayant de se faire progresser et de s'améliorer, à tous ceux qui se sont battus contre moi. Je voudrais dire merci.  ::cry::

----------


## Ethyls

> Magnifique ce top 8, et la finale en particulier.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> Tokido qui se transforme en Super Saiyan après le reset 
> Et pour ceux qui voudraient savoir ce qu'il a dit en Japonais : "Bien sûr, je voudrais remercier tous les fans, mais aussi mes adversaires. En se vainquant mutuellement, comme il se doit, et en essayant de se faire progresser et de s'améliorer, à tous ceux qui se sont battus contre moi. Je voudrais dire merci.


Je crois qu'il y a certaines imprécisions. 



Spoiler Alert! 


Une traduction plus précise serait : "Je remercie le Japon de nous avoir donné un système de soins dentaires correct. C'est certainement ça qui m'a donné l'avantage dans ce matchup."

----------


## Kamikaze

'Tain j'ai voulu tester la maj vu que j'avais pas lancé le jeu depuis un bail, petit cr.HP de Vega positif en garde maintenant, c'est une zone sinistrée le online ou bien, c'est absolument désert

----------


## Nattefrost

> 'Tain j'ai voulu tester la maj vu que j'avais pas lancé le jeu depuis un bail, petit cr.HP de Vega positif en garde maintenant, c'est une zone sinistrée le online ou bien, c'est absolument désert


Bof, je trouve du monde en ranked.

----------


## Kamikaze

Ah, bah j'ai laissé tomber après 30 min

----------


## Supergounou

Ça fait plaisir de revoir un peu de monde sur le topic grace à l'EVO, ça me redonne envie de jouer un peu. Je suis dispo demain dans la journée, si jamais vous me voyez connecté n'hésitez pas à me faire signe sur Steam ou ici même!

----------


## Mr Thy



----------


## Kamikaze



----------


## Nattefrost

> Ah, bah j'ai laissé tomber après 30 min


Woot? Chez moi ça met 2-3 mins a trouver un match, parfois moins. Avec settings de connexion 4-5. Après je sais pas comment le matchmaking fonctionne c'est ptetre du a ton rang, je suis encore dans les bas-fonds du silver.

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Wahou !  ::o:

----------


## Mjoln

Woaw, ça tabasse !

----------


## Wahou

Wah, trop classe le Tatoo. J'aurai bien vu une version yoga flame sur le pubis aussi.  :Emo: 
C'est moche qu'Alex puisse pas punir après tous ces parrys, peut être qu'il a lancé le lariat trop tard?
Sinon ces japs ont un esprit d'enfer, ils remontent clairement le niveau de la fgc.

----------


## yodaxy

la Movelist d'Abigaïl :

http://game.capcom.com/cfn/sfv/character/abg/movelist

Encore des boutons à maintenir  ::(:

----------


## Hem

Un gros sans charge, je prend  ::): .

----------


## Seb Ryu 84

> Woot? Chez moi ça met 2-3 mins a trouver un match, parfois moins. Avec settings de connexion 4-5. Après je sais pas comment le matchmaking fonctionne c'est ptetre du a ton rang, je suis encore dans les bas-fonds du silver.


pareil! (2-3 min max pour un match et tréfonds du silver  ::rolleyes:: )

----------


## Kamikaze

Ouais y'a moyen que ce soit une histoire de rang du coup, j'avais zappé que t'étais limité à ton rang même en amical

----------


## Rom1

J'ai farmé assez de FM pour m'acheter Abigail  :Bave:

----------


## Aza

J'ai relancé le jeu après plus de un sans y toucher. J'y avait joué un peu à la sortie mais j'avais été pris dans d'autres jeux et n'avait pas vraiment pu le try. (15h de jeu selon Steam...) Du coup là la hype de DBZ Fighter m'a donné envie de refaire du jeu versus, mais j'essaye de jouer en Rank et le jeu ne me trouve personne, je dois etre trop nul xD (488 de mmr XD).

Par contre j'ai  plus de 100 000 fight money, c'est pour acheter des skins ça ?

----------


## Supergounou

> Par contre j'ai  plus de 100 000 fight money, c'est pour acheter des skins ça ?


100000FM = 1 perso dlc

----------


## ababa

> Un gros sans charge, je prend .


Je veux un gros qui se joue comme Ryu  :Emo:

----------


## Kamikaze



----------


## Yoggsothoth

Bon je sais pas ou le mettre mais pour Ouro au moins : http://shoryuken.com/2017/07/17/arik...r-at-evo-2017/

----------


## Ouro

> Bon je sais pas ou le mettre mais pour Ouro au moins : http://shoryuken.com/2017/07/17/arik...r-at-evo-2017/


 ::wub::  Toi tu sais me parler !

Manque juste Blair, D.Dark et Pullum et c'est parfait  :Emo:

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Tu peux créer un topic du coup  ::ninja::  /flemme ....

----------


## Ouro

J'y ai déjà pensé figure toi !  ::ninja::  /Maxiflemme

----------


## Kamikaze



----------


## Mjoln

> 


Mmhm ?

----------


## Mr Thy

Ils ont tous vu un gros avec des pneus et s'enfuient?

----------


## Kamikaze

> Mmhm ?


On apprécie plus les jolis dessins?

----------


## Aeronth

> Manque juste Blair, D.Dark et Pullum et c'est parfait


Je suis au courant de rien, mais il me semblait que c'étaient des candidats potentiels pour revenir sur SFV ?

Alors oui, il y a l'histoire du copyright avec Akira, mais Capcom a publié des artworks d'eux soi-disant destinés à SFV...
Genre ça : http://streetfighter.wikia.com/wiki/...trine_Dark.jpg
C'est du bluff ?

----------


## yodaxy

Ils ont aussi publié un artwork de Garuda et de Darun, je sais pas si ça veut dire grand chose.

----------


## ababa

> Je suis au courant de rien, mais il me semblait que c'étaient des candidats potentiels pour revenir sur SFV ?
> 
> Alors oui, il y a l'histoire du copyright avec Akira, mais Capcom a publié des artworks d'eux soi-disant destinés à SFV...
> Genre ça : http://streetfighter.wikia.com/wiki/...trine_Dark.jpg
> C'est du bluff ?


Un Evil Ryu pour que Daigo revienne dans la course?  ::siffle:: 
Théorie: ils ont nerfé Ryu pour préparer la venue du Ryu arabe  ::lol::

----------


## yodaxy

More Abby

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Il a le cross up d'Ed !
Le Vskill de 'Gief  :tired: 
v skill qui combo  ::siffle:: 

ok je le sens sale .

----------


## Mjoln

> On apprécie plus les jolis dessins?


Ah si ! J'ai cru à une métaphore ! 
Y a un art book capcom avec une cover un peu comme ça.

----------


## von_yaourt

Waaah, j'avais pas fait gaffe, Machabo a fait 17e à l'EVO, et Dogura 25e. Pas mal. 

Street Fighter 5 — Results
1. FOX|Tokido (Akuma)
2. PG|Punk (Karin, Nash)
3. GGP|Kazunoko (Cammy)
4. DNG|Itabashi Zangief (Zangief)
5. Moke (Rashid)
5. Liquid|NuckleDu (Guile)
7. GRPT|MOV (Chun-Li)
7. SPY|Filipino Champ (Dhalsim)

9. Talon|Xiaobao (Vega, Necalli)
9. RB|Bonchan (Nash)
9. GRPT|Haitani (Necalli)
9. G-Fuel|Verloren (Cammy)
13. Scarz|Sako (Akuma)
13. FOX|Justin Wong (Karin, Ed)
13. PandaTV|Dark Jiewa (Akuma)
13. Wolfkrone (Laura)

17. Machabo (Necalli)
17. EG|K-Brad (Cammy)
17. 801 Strider (Laura)
17. CYG|Daigo (Guile)
17. BX3|Phenom (Necalli)
17. PandaTV|WEILI (Ryu)
17. YouDeal|Yukadon (Ibuki)
17. Tse4 (Balrog)

25. EG|NYChrisG (Ibuki)
25. /r/Kappa|Poongko (Kolin)
25. F3|Brolynho (Necalli)
25. CO|Dogura (Urien)
25. DouyuTV|Xiao Hai (Cammy)
25. Nephew (Kolin)
25. HuomaoTV|HumanBomb (Chun-Li)
25. SD Pnoy (M. Bison)

33. ZW|GamerBee (Necalli)
33. Chris Tatarian (Ken)
33. AW|Nemo (Urien)
33. ZW|OilKing (Rashid)
33. NASR|BigBird (Ken)
33. RISE|Smug (Balrog)
33. NL (Ryu)
33. FOX|Momochi (Ibuki)
33. RZR|Infiltration (Nash)
33. Gachikun (Rashid)
33. RB|Luffy (R. Mika)
33. Kusanagi (Karin)
33. Talon|DNASQ1
33. BxA|Mo-Joe (R. Mika)
33. Infused|Afii (Laura)
33. F2G|Moise (Laura)

49. TN|IceEffect (Laura)
49. Sandbag (Akuma)
49. UpToSnuff (Necalli)
49. Nyanshi (Necalli)
49. Ice (M. Bison)
49. GAM|DR Ray (Vega)
49. XSK Samurai (Akuma)
49. HotDog29 (M. Bison)
49. CYG|PR Balrog (Balrog)
49. MatteYo (Dhalsim)
49. Brian_F (Balrog)
49. Trashbox (Birdie)
49. Infused|ImStillDaDaddy (Guile)
49. YBK|Daikokugo (Birdie)
49. RZR|Xian (Ibuki)
49. Tempo|Alex Myers (Cammy)

----------


## Kamikaze

Nul.

----------


## von_yaourt

:Gerbe:

----------


## Kamikaze

C'était évident, y'a eu 0 travail sur ce perso, c'est juste une Skin sur un squelette (mal) animé comme absolument tous les autres.
Y'a aucun effort de représentation d'un vrai gros.

Ça donne des hitbox dégueulasses, et putain ce chara design de merde... Rendez nous Birdie quoi, j'arrive pas à croire qu'on puisse soutenir le perso. C'est comme le portage d'Hugo dans USF4, il ont pris la Skin SF X Tekken et basta, sauf que dans SF x T le reste du perso était déjà un peu plus pensé pour être intégré au jeu

----------


## Mr Thy

Je remarque qu'il a pris une chope très "safe"(en terme d'animation) pour confirmer ça. Bizarre qu'il a pas pris la chope arrière de Ken  :^_^: 

Edit : bon, pas pour défendre SFV. Mais on vient pas de Tekken pour se la ramener qualité d'animation et chara design hein.

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Rendez moi HUGO !

----------


## Mr Thy

Steup

----------


## Kamikaze

> Je remarque qu'il a pris une chope très "safe"(en terme d'animation) pour confirmer ça. Bizarre qu'il a pas pris la chope arrière de Ken 
> 
> Edit : bon, pas pour défendre SFV. Mais on vient pas de Tekken pour se la ramener qualité d'animation et chara design hein.


Thy tu sais que je t'aime mais là tu dis vraiment de la merde avec tes histoires d'animation sur Tekken, ou alors quelque chose m'échappe, on peut avoir un exemple de coup mal animé? Surtout la comparaison avec les anims de SFV

Ça fait plusieurs fois que tu dis ça et je pige pas.




C'est de l'animation 3D très propre

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Genre ramène moi la air choppe de Cammy et le chara design de Abigail en face de ça. Faut arrêter. La plupart des coups dans SFV sont très très basiques et pas spécialement mieux animé que sur SF2... Non pas que ça me dérange, j'aime bien la simplicité.

Mais on parle du st. MK de Vega des jabs des persos? Enfin c'est même pas comparable.

T'as bien vu les animations de Feng ou quoi?

- - - Mise à jour - - -




- - - Mise à jour - - -

----------


## Mr Thy

La plupart du cast utilise les mêmes animations depuis des lustres (et les mêmes sons, encore pire pour moi perso). Le backdash (sans cancel surtout), on dirait qu'ils ont un balai dans le cul.

Le fait que le gros du mouvement est basé sur du cancel, empire la chose. C'est saccadé à mort.

Et le choix artistique de faire en style "réaliste" fait qu'on est en plein uncanny valley.

----------


## Kamikaze

Ok je vois, ouais c'est légitime comme critique effectivement, mais c'est pas vraiment un problème d'animation, plus de mécaniques de jeu qui rentre en conflit avec les anims.

Un bas mk hadoken reste effectivement plus naturel qu'un Eddy qui fait du Korean backdash.

----------


## yodaxy

> Genre ramène moi la air choppe de Cammy et le chara design de Abigail en face de ça.


Obligé de ramener d'emblée les deux pires trucs de Street V, la discussion qui ne démarre pas du tout orientée  ::XD:: 

Tekken 7 c'est ultra raide, faut pas déconner. Ta vidéo le démontre bien d'ailleurs EDIT : même celle de Feng ca reste très raide et excepté deux trois coups le mec fait ses coups et revient super vite dans la position de départ, y a aucune sensation de physique du perso. Compare ça a un Rashid ou une Ibuki, c'est vraiment pas la même chose. SFV l'explose dans tous les sens dans ce domaine y a pas photo. Même au niveau des impacts, les persos de Street on une sorte d'élasticité ou carrément vrillent sur eux même quand ils se prennent des gros coups, et ont en général des tas d'animations de dégats différents. Dans Tekken c'est juste des pantins désarticulés.

C'est comme le dit Thy certainement du au fait que l'animation reste très proche des premiers épisodes (à cause du gameplay sûrement).




> La plupart des coups dans SFV sont très très basiques et pas spécialement mieux animé que sur SF2


Je pense qu'on a perdu Kami.

----------


## Kamikaze

On oublie le passage sur les jab et les coups bizarre genre st MK de Vega que j'évoque, obligé d'isolé d'emblée les deux pires trucs de mon post  :tired:  ?

Y'a plein de coups honnêtement ratés dans SFV, st Lk de Ken, saut LK de Ryu depuis 20 ans, enfin je vais pas faire toute la movelist, les target de Nash etc etc

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Depuis le début du thread et la sortie du jeu ça a été critiqué, notamment par Tyler et Thy si je ne m'abuse (et c'était légitime) à plusieurs reprise donc bon. Après y'a des trucs réussis, je suis un gros fan de Birdie par exemple. Fang aussi

----------


## yodaxy

Je me rappelle pas que l'animation de Street V ait été critiquée nulle part, et surtout pas ici (et Tyler le mec qui crachait sur le jeu 24/7, sérieusement ?). Les coups dont tu parles sont anecdotiques, doit y avoir 2-3 anim' ratées dans tout le jeu, tout le reste est très réussi et y a surtout rien de mieux ailleurs (je pense qu'il faut remonter à 3.3 pour ça).

Excepté l'animation très bizarre de la choppe aérienne de Cammy, pour ça je pense qu'on est tous d'accord.

Je me rappelle par contre que les hitbox ont été pas mal conspuées, et à raison.

----------


## Kamikaze

Mouais. On va dire que c'est une question de gout. les cr.MK ont toujours été laid dans SF, sauf 3.3 qui s'est fendu d'une nouvelle anim justement, enfin. Les gouts et les couleurs

----------


## Mr Thy

Bah voila, pour moi il y a tellement de petits trucs dans Tekken qui me gonflent au point de ne pas prendre plaisir au jeu (et oui, plus que pour SF  ::P: ).

Mais y a plein de gens qui aiment, et y a aucun problème à ça.

Et je suis le premier à dire que Capcom a un gros problème (depuis le début). Mais j'ai aussi l'impression que pour le moment, c'est vraiment à la mode de cracher sur eux. Je suis sûr et certains que si ils avaient laché un trailer de Sagat, y'aura encore la moitié du monde qui aurait dit qu'ils serait pas originaux, qu'est-ce qu'ils ont fait au perso etc...

----------


## Kamikaze

Nan mais objectivement Abigail c'est du foutage de gueule, n'importe quel moddeur fait le même taff' en 2 minutes y'a pas photos. Franchement je suis objectif hein, y'a des persos que je trouve bien faits et bien pensés, mais y'en a...

Genre Dhalsim est superbe dans ce jeu etc. on en a déjà parlé à la sortie du jeu, y'a des trucs cools, mais quand c'est de la merde absolue faut le dire.

Après on verra les persos suivant ça sera p'têt mieux mais bon autant d'attente pour ça.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Genre Kolin je trouve son gameplay intéressant et assez innovant, mais ses animations c'est une cata, surtout ses normaux

----------


## Tyler Durden

P'tain Abifail est superbe! Les anims sont complètement folles, la hype est totale, j'pense que j'vais me remettre sur le jeu.

----------


## Ouro

> Je suis au courant de rien, mais il me semblait que c'étaient des candidats potentiels pour revenir sur SFV ?
> 
> Alors oui, il y a l'histoire du copyright avec Akira, mais Capcom a publié des artworks d'eux soi-disant destinés à SFV...
> Genre ça : http://streetfighter.wikia.com/wiki/...trine_Dark.jpg
> C'est du bluff ?


Les pages avec les artworks sur le site de capcom je sais plus quoi, c'était juste officialiser le fait que les personnages sont canons à l'univers de Street Fighter. 

En gros ça veut rien dire. Faut pas s'attendre à voir un perso Arika dans Street sauf collaboration / gros chèque / surprise et promo pour le prochain EX /des tickets restaurants.

----------


## LeChameauFou

Pour moi y'a clairement une baisse de qualité sur les 3 derniers persos de SFV.  Ils ont un charadesign assez douteux, après niveau movelist je peux rien dire car pas assez dosé les kolin et ed.

----------


## Seb Ryu 84

> Pour moi y'a clairement une baisse de qualité sur les 3 derniers persos de SFV.  Ils ont un charadesign assez douteux, après niveau movelist je peux rien dire car pas assez dosé les kolin et ed.


Il y a certes des petits "quack" avec les derniers persos mais je les trouvent vraiment originaux pour le coup et après quelques minutes de jeux on ne retient que le meilleur.
Même si je suis fan des anciens persos (Sagat and co), je trouve que SFV à vraiment besoin de gagner en personnalité et les nouveaux persos le permettent. Sinon autant jouer à USF4.

Sinon, concernant le débat animation T7 vs animation SFV, je rejoins Thy et Yodaxy, l'animation des Streets (à rapporter à leur époque bien sur) à toujours été exemplaire: SF2 était bluffant (l'animation des stances putain!!!!), SF3.3 hallucinant, SF4 mettait une claque à tout les jeux de baston en 3d et le 5 poussent encore plus loin les détails d'animation (j'adore toujours voir les muscles de zangief "vibrer" lors de son gros poing chargé). Ensuite, les contraintes du gameplay auront toujours une influences néfastes sur les animations (surtout à cause de la possibilité d'annuler la fin des animations). Et comme Tekken, si j'ai bien compris, permet de quasiment tout annuler, c'est lui qui en pâtit le plus.

----------


## Kamikaze

Je vais prendre un exemple très précis juste pour expliciter ce que je veux dire, mais franchement y'en a des tas d'autres. C'est pour montrer pourquoi j'aime beaucoup tekken et pas passer pour un fanboy irréflechi quoi, et c'est peut-être des détails qui vous ont échappé.

À 1:46 dans cette vidéo, Josie fait un low kick (d+4 = bas + rond = bas + pied gauche)




Y'a toute une animation de poid, et l'impact sur l'adversaire est une animation unique, ce qui est très commun. Y'a, rien qu'en terme de quantité, un travail énorme sur les animations, chaque coup crée un impact/histstun différent + animations différentes en counter hit.

Ensuite si on prend le coup juste avant, à  1:44, c'est un coup qui transitionne vers une stance et depuis cette stance y'a plusieurs coup possible.

Donc déjà on peut stopper ce coup en deux hit, pendant le premier hit, et Josie retourne en neutral, mais si on passe vers un coup de stance, on peut le faire avec plus ou moins de delay et toute l'attente dans le delay du coup est animée.

Et on a des movelist de facile 150-200 coups. Donc y'a un énorme souci du détail etc. 

Dans SFV si on prend un coup similaire comme le st.LK de Ken (0:17):




On a un coup typique des SF car il sort très rapidement en nombre de frame et c'est un light donc hitstun et impact en conséquence, franchement l'animation est plutôt ratée là et c'est des hitstun générique. Donc juste en terme de quantité de contenu SF est pas comparable (s'pas du tout une critique négative). Pareil pour le st.MK de Claw, et les lights rapide en général, etc.

Et puis vous parlez de cancel mais dans SFV et c'était le cas dans SF4 y'a des animations de recovery qui se jouent uniquement si tu restes en neutral après le coup que tu viens de faire. Alors que Tekken prend le temps d'accorder les frames d'animation de recovery avec la frame data (encore une fois Tekken peut plus facilement se le permettre, jab en 10 frame et non en 3, donc plus de frames d'animations). Typiquement le EX peach de Mika, elle se frotte le derrière quand tu laisses jouer le recover, sinon ça cancel l'animation de manière dégueu.

Critiquer Tekken un peu gratuitement alors que le taff' fait sur les anims est ouf s'trop facile.

Et quand je lis "oui c'est les mêmes anims depuis toujours", bah déjà non, y'a masse de changements, de raffinement et de nouveaux coups/nouvelles anims. Mais le arrière HP de guile c'est le même depuis 20 ans quoi, y'a plein de move historiques de SF qui n'ont jamais changé et ça gêne personne.

Tout ça pour dire que Tekken fait du gros taff' niveaux animations et que j'ai du mal à voir comment on peut trouver ça mauvais mais bon.

Et je suis pas dans un débat anti ou pro SF hein, j'ai pas fait des tutos d'une heure sur Rashid, Vega et d'autres par haine du jeu, je suis fan des deux licences mais je pige pas qu'on défende Abigail à moins d'être vraiment fan du chara design (donc d'avoir mauvais gout  ::ninja:: )

----------


## Kamikaze



----------


## Mr Thy

Bon, on va encore me prendre pour un archinégatif, mais merde, faudra vivre avec.

Oui, y a des trucs biens dans Tekken, y a des animations qui sont top. Mais comme j'ai dit, y a plein de petits trucs qui me gênent. 

Prenons l'exemple du coup de Josie à 1:44 avec son changement de stance. En effet, le hit fait bien son effet sur l'adversaire (c'est bien), mais l'animation du coup de pied initial est bizarre. Elle prend appui sur son pied comme si elle voulait donner un coup de pied haut, mais en plein milieu, c'est comme si elle se téléporte instantanément vers un low kick. Son liver punch vers flying combo machin a le même problème. 
L'intercept canon, la façon où elle prend appui sur son pied pour faire la sorte de somersault, elle devrait se casser la figure.

Feng, le seul perso que je jouait, fait partie des persos les mieux animés en effet(c'est le seul qui me fait pas trop grincer les dents, bien qu'il a aussi des trucs chelous comme son WS 3 sort de nul part (il a des sacrés muscles dorsaux), y a quelques combo où l'enchainement n'est pas tip top, mais ça passe. Paul par contre, il y a des sérieux problème de rigging.

Et oui, c'est clair, pas mal de moves, donc gros taf, je respecte cela. Mais il y a plein de petits détails qui m'énervent un peu. C'est pas ça qui m'as fait lacher le jeu, hein, ça c'est une autre histoire. Dans la vid de Edwards, Abigail qui se fait choper et où il n'y a aucune animation de transition entre le stance neutral et le début de l'animation chope  :Gerbe:  Mais c'est pour tous les persos, c'est juste que sur lui c'est méga tape à l'oeil parce qu'il est si gros. Le chara design, c'est une question de gout. Mais je crois qu'il l'ont fait un peu trop grand (comme Yogg disait hier, Hugo dans SFxT/USF4, c'est la limite), donc du coup ça aggrandit plein de défauts. On l'a pas encore joué, peut-être il est mega fun à prendre en main, on ne sais pas.

A propos du recul sur les coups reçus, c'est pas une défense ou une excuse, mais bien une question légitime...

Bien que Street utilise le moteur UE4, il fonctionne encore sur le principe 2D, avec les modèles de persos qui n'ont rien à voir avec "la présence" même du perso en tant qu'objet, vu que ce sont des hitbox et hurtbox (rectangulaires) qui définissent ce qui touche ou pas. Donc oui, premier problème, comme mentionné plus haut, parfois ça donne des interactions bizarres, vu que ça correspond pas toujours (bon, le bas mk qui touche du bout du doigt de pied et qui fait aussi mal qu'un bon coup dans le tibia, ça reste comique aussi).
Alors que dans un "vrai" jeu 3D comme Tekken, y a pas de hitbox si je ne me trompe, ce sont bel et bien les modèles mêmes. Donc à mon avis, doit y avoir plus de possibilités de contrôler les interactions entre objets via les algos de physique dans UE4 (Tekken utilise même Physx, mais je suis pas sûr si c'est juste utilisé pour faire flotter les drapeaux plus réalistiquement, les vêtements, l'eau, etc...)?
Faudrait nettement plus de hitbox séparées pour faire un effet similaire dans un jeu 2D je me doute. Je suis pas expert dans la matière, mais c'est bien une question que je me pose.

----------


## Seb Ryu 84

Vachement intéressant tes détails Kami  :;): . Je comprends mieux ce que tu veux dire. C'est peut-être nous que ne sommes pas sensible aux mêmes détails.

Même s'il y a beaucoup plus d'animations différentes dans Tekken 7, sur ce point (et plein d'autres!) je te fais confiance  ::): , hormis 2-3 exceptions (le cas Cammy, Abigail, ...) je trouve quand même celles de SFV (qui sont donc réutilisées dans plusieurs cas) mieux faites. j'en reviens toujours aux muscles de zangief (1:33 dans la vidéo suivante: regardes ses muscles du dos comme il bougent indépendamment du "skelette"):




Donc on doit justement pas faire attention aux même détails d'où les goûts et les couleurs...

En tout cas, tu me donnes de plus en plus envie de tester ce T7... peut-être en Août...

----------


## Kamikaze

Ouais Gief est plutôt réussi clairement hein (sauf la hitbox du cr.LP un peu dégueu, vu que c'est la base de son jeu en plus ça arrange rien), et comme le dit Thy c'est vrai que c'est pas vraiment comparable, c'est une mentalité complètement différente entre les deux. Mais dans Tekken j'ai encore l'émerveillement de gamin quand je vois un coup stylé ou un enchainement, du coup je comprenais difficilement qu'on puisse pas aimer, mais effectivement une question de goût comme d'hab (surtout que je suis habitué à voir du Tekken, donc y'a des trucs auxquels je fais plus gaffe). Physx je pense qu'ils l'ont utilisé juste pour le flottement des vêtements (et les wall break/floor break) ils se sont lâché d'ailleurs ils en ont mis partout dans les nouveaux costumes.

----------


## Big Bear

> Pour moi y'a clairement une baisse de qualité sur les 3 derniers persos de SFV.  Ils ont un charadesign assez douteux, après niveau movelist je peux rien dire car pas assez dosé les kolin et ed.


Bof, ça reste constant dans le style Jojo, donc ça va. Tant qu'on ne tombe pas dans le mauvais goût Tekken, Injustice ou Mortal Kombat (qui débordent de gras et de mélange sucré-salé genre roti au chocolat).

----------


## LeChameauFou

Seb ryu je suis d'accord pour dire que les persos, bah il en faut des nouveaux. Mais clairement je persiste et signe les 3 derniers persos dlc sont pas "beau" quoi.
Rashid, Necalli, FANG et Laura (moins elle car elle fait bimbo de jeu de combat basique du même style de christe montiero de tekken 4) étaient plus soignés.
Le gameplay de FANG était assez nouveau même. Bien sûr il est mauvais si on veut gagné avec mais il faut avouer qu'il dénote bien des autres persos.

Ed est original dans ses intputs c'est à dire qui fait un dragon ou une boule sans quart de cercle mais il est hideux. Un sous-stexe fox, un gringalet blond lambda. On dirait un perso d'une série tv disney chanel. 
Kolin est moins soignée que celle du mode histoire dans son rendu. On dirait une Cammy déguisée. 
Avec le recul le gros défaut c'est que SFV n'a proposé d'entrée que 4 nouveaux combattants. Et ils rushent en saison 2 pour en pondre des nouveaux, dont mon impression qu'ils sont bâclés.

Tekken quand j'étais gosse, je m'amusais à mâcher moult bouton et à chaque fois j'y voyais une nouveauté. "tiens yoshimitsu peux faire ça ? comment je le refais ?"  Donc je rejoins Kami sur cet aspect là de richesse de coups par perso. En revanche comparer les animations 2d et 3D me semble un peu désuet non ? C'est comme comparer super meat boy à dark souls... c'est futile. 


Street 5 a le mérite d'être le jeu 2D technique le plus accessible. Les air dash de GG sont pas là, les 10 milliards de super cancellables et les 5 niveaux de barre de super de KOF sont pas là, les combos infinis de skullgirls poubelle.  Mais je pense sincèrement que Street fighter peut perdre son monopole. Le Pro Evolution Soccer du jeu de combat.

----------


## comodorecass

> Mais je pense sincèrement que Street fighter peut perdre son monopole. Le Pro Evolution Soccer du jeu de combat.


Sur PC c'est déjà le cas, Tekken n'est plus qu'a une poignée de vente pour le rattraper alors qu'il est sorti un an et demi plus tard et n'a jamais été soldé.

----------


## Mr Thy

Tekken a le plus de ventes en jeu de versus depuis des années. 

Si on compte en jeux individuels, c'est Smash le leader inconditionnel  ::ninja:: 

Et bon, le lancement catastrophique de SFV n'y est pas pour rien.

Street a le mérite d'avoir fait éclater le genre de versus au grand jour. C'est vrai autant pour SF2, que pour le revival après SFIV.

----------


## von_yaourt

Clairement, faut comparer ce qui est comparable, sinon Naruto et Soulcalibur sont les jeux les plus vendus après Smash.

----------


## Kamikaze

C'est Tekken 3 qui gagne derrière smash bros, bien tenté les gars

----------


## Mr Thy

Voui, je croyais aussi.

----------


## Tyler Durden

> En revanche comparer les animations 2d et 3D me semble un peu désuet non ? C'est comme comparer super meat boy à dark souls... c'est futile.


SFV c'est des animations 3D aussi, y'a rien en 2D à part le character controller et la vue (et la skybox).

----------


## comodorecass

Étant donné la très grosse communauté SFIV sur Steam c'était difficilement imaginable que SFV se vautre autant par rapport à Tekken qui ne partait de rien au finale.

----------


## Mr Thy

HS

Alors que quelqu'un m'explique... J'ai plus joué USFIV depuis le lancement du 5. Je réinstalle (chouette session avec Le Dahu au fait).

Déjà, je suis surpris que j'ai pas trop de mal à refaire mon BnB avec Dicta. Mais je comprend pas pourquoi cette fois-ci, j'ai pratiquement pas de mal à faire des trucs que j'arrivais pas avant. Le trial 20 de E.Ryu, j'ai essayé de le torcher pendant des heures, sans succès. Je réessaye pour le fun, je le fais du premier coup. La vid si dessous est la 3ème tentative.



De même avec le lp lp bas mk rekka majorette de Rolento, je le ratais tout le temps, maintenant j'arrive à le faire en training sans prob.

J'aurais pensé qu'avec les timings super relax de SFV, mes exés timings seraient au fraises, mais c'est l'inverse...

HS fini, vous pouvez reprendre.

----------


## Wahou

Oh moi c'est son game play qui est suceptible de m'intéresser, il a l'air de jeter du sel par poignées.

Et Thy, ça m'a fait pareil, dans une moindre proportion mais quand même.  ::P:

----------


## JR_DALLAS

> HS
> 
> 
> Alors que quelqu'un m'explique... J'ai plus joué USFIV depuis le lancement du 5. Je réinstalle (chouette session avec Le Dahu au fait).
> 
> 
> Déjà, je suis surpris que j'ai pas trop de mal à refaire mon BnB avec Dicta. Mais je comprend pas pourquoi cette fois-ci, j'ai pratiquement pas de mal à faire des trucs que j'arrivais pas avant. Le trial 20 de E.Ryu, j'ai essayé de le torcher pendant des heures, sans succès. Je réessaye pour le fun, je le fais du premier coup. La vid si dessous est la 3ème tentative


C'est un phénomene que j'ai aussi personnellement (et un de mes potes aussi). On a toujours remarqué que quand on reprenait un jeu après une longue pause (sf3.3 dans mon cas en général), les combos sortaient plus naturellement. 
Je pense que ca vient du fait qu'on a perdus nos mauvaises habitudes d’exécutions qu'on avait quand on collait le jeu à fond. En quelque sorte, on a une exécution plus propre car on essaye de se rappeler des combinaisons et des timings, plutôt que de les sortir de manière machinale, si tu vois ce que je veux dire.

----------


## Kamikaze

Chelou que tu aies eu autant de mal la première fois, le seul truc dur c'est le link après le hcf kick. Pour rolento c'est un link vraiment easy mais tu confonds peut-être avec la version plus utile mais plus dure qui se fait avec bas lp (touche plus loin) et là c'est un just frame.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

J'pense que p'têt tu t'es habitué à des trials avec SFV et que t'as pu te focus plus sur le link sans t'embrouiller avec le reste, ça m'a fait cet effet sur guilty et blazblue avec leur putain de combo à rallonge au début (simples mais longs). Genre meilleure mémoire instantanée pour prévisualiser le combo dans ta tête et dérouler le truc

----------


## Mr Thy

Sais pas, même le trial 21 de Honda (avec les 3 bas lk) ne me pose plus super problème.

----------


## comodorecass

Je reprends SFV (après plus d'un an) et franchement le jeu ne mérite plus du tous les critiques du début.
Le jeu est très bien optimisé, ma manette de pauvre est très bien reconnu (sans usage de logiciel tiers), y'a plus de mode solo bref du tout bon. Dommage qu'il se soit taillé une vilaine réputation.
Du coup je bosse les défis (mode inexistant quand j'y jouais) et aucun ne passent pour le moment, va falloir bosser je sens!

----------


## yodaxy

Comment ne pas aimer ce perso ???  ::trollface::

----------


## Kamikaze

Abigail en live

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EmeDOeN1dog

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Il est un peu moins dégueu en mouvement, les hitbox font un peu peur, surtout sa hurtbox

----------


## ababa

Tain il dépasse même la barre de vie  :Facepalm:

----------


## Supergounou

> les hitbox font un peu peur, surtout sa hurtbox


Carrément, surtout le "crossup pas crossup", ça fait complètement flipper.

----------


## Supergounou

Je me demande si le perso a un 3f, il a l'air tellement lent!

En tous cas, de tous les "gros" de SF5, c'est pour le moment celui qui me donne le plus envie de jouer.

----------


## Zerger

Ca vaut pas Birdie

----------


## Rom1

> Abigail en live
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EmeDOeN1dog
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> Il est un peu moins dégueu en mouvement, les hitbox font un peu peur, surtout sa hurtbox


Day one  :Bave: 

Il a l'air excellent  :Bave:

----------


## Mr Thy

> Je reprends SFV (après plus d'un an) et franchement le jeu ne mérite plus du tous les critiques du début.
> Le jeu est très bien optimisé, ma manette de pauvre est très bien reconnu (sans usage de logiciel tiers), y'a plus de mode solo bref du tout bon. Dommage qu'il se soit taillé une vilaine réputation.
> Du coup je bosse les défis (mode inexistant quand j'y jouais) et aucun ne passent pour le moment, va falloir bosser je sens!


Ouais, à part le netcode encore à perfectionner, je crois que le gros problème c'est qu'un gros paquet de monde s'est barré au début et n'a plus regardé le jeu depuis. C'est pour ça que pas mal de joueurs espèrent un Super Street Fighter V. Bien que Capcom avait promis de plus faire des Super Ultra Pif Champion Double Dash Hyper Fighting, ça pourrait leur servir de "reboot" pour âpater le grand public à nouveau.

Sinon, n'hésite pas à demander au canards actifs si tu veux des pains (et des jeux), y a une liste assez complète dans l'OP.

- - - Updated - - -

Tiens je viens de me connecter a capcomfighters (Winnerstayson avec Abigail en live). Première chose que je vois. En V-trigger, son V-skill reflète les boules...

----------


## Mr Thy

Vers la fin, comment il est perdu haha

----------


## Kamikaze

Ouais j'avais remarqué ça mais Abigail était particulièrement plus moche pendant le trailer, p'têt un bug v trigger on tout le temps ou une retouche:

----------


## yodaxy

Tiens, il peut renvoyer les projectiles en VT :





Coool  ::o: 

EDIT : et le coup annule les projectiles 1 hit quand il est pas en VT.





_les animations sont nulles_  ::siffle::

----------


## ababa

> Ouais, à part le netcode encore à perfectionner, je crois que le gros problème c'est qu'un gros paquet de monde s'est barré au début et n'a plus regardé le jeu depuis. C'est pour ça que pas mal de joueurs espèrent un Super Street Fighter V. *Bien que Capcom avait promis de plus faire des Super Ultra Pif Champion Double Dash Hyper Fighting*, ça pourrait leur servir de "reboot" pour âpater le grand public à nouveau.
> 
> Sinon, n'hésite pas à demander au canards actifs si tu veux des pains (et des jeux), y a une liste assez complète dans l'OP.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Tiens je viens de me connecter a capcomfighters (Winnerstayson avec Abigail en live). Première chose que je vois. En V-trigger, son V-skill reflète les boules...


Faut les croire sur parole alors  ::ninja:: , parce que le nom de SF 2X sur Switch  ::trollface::

----------


## Aza

Avant on pouvait s'entrainer vs des bots et naviguer dans les menus pendant la recherche de match. dommage qu'on puisse plus :s

----------


## C4n4rdo

L'on peut toujours naviguer dans les menu et aller en training en pendant le match making pourtant. Il y a une option qui a sauté?

----------


## MrVandemar

Question métaphasique, maintenant que Capcom a battu le record du plus gros/grand personnage jouable dans un jeux de baston, pourquoi personne ne propose un personnage de petite taille (pour ne pas dire nain, je ne veux vexer personne  ::rolleyes:: ).

J'ai beau réfléchir, je crois que personne ne l'a fait ....

Abilgail est laid, c'est sur, mais sur les videos j'ai l'impression qu'il à l'air marrant à jouer.

----------


## von_yaourt

Premièrement : 



Deuxièmement :

----------


## MrVandemar

J'ai quand même l'impression qu'Abilgail est plus massif que Waldstein.

C'est tiré de quel jeux le second ?

----------


## von_yaourt

Oui, à l'échelle de l'écran Abigail est plus balèze, mais pas à l'échelle des personnages.

Melty Blood, pour le dernier jeu. C'est Neco Arc, qui est minuscule mais n'est qu'un perso gag.

----------


## Aza

> L'on peut toujours naviguer dans les menu et aller en training en pendant le match making pourtant. Il y a une option qui a sauté?


moi je ne peux pas. j'ai la fenetre recherche adversaire avec marqué "annuler" et c'est tout :s

----------


## C4n4rdo

Oui c'est normal, la recherche en tache de fond se lance dans le menu principale en appuyant sur Start.

----------


## Aza

> Oui c'est normal, la recherche en tache se lance dans le menu principale en appuyant sur Start.


ok thx !

----------


## Mr Thy

Apparament dans le trailer d'Abigail, il y avait une erreur (well done Capcom). Le mode surgonflé (ouais bon, enfin, plus que d'habitude) est là pour montrer qu'il est en V-trigger activé. Dans le reveal, il était toujours en mode ballon, même en non V-trigger. La comm de Capcom ne cessera jamais de me surprendre.



Bon, ça change pas des masses, vous pouvez reprendre.

PS : l'anim de son backdash est chouette  ::):

----------


## Kamikaze

Grilled d'au moins 10 heures mais je t'en veux pas

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Ouais j'avais remarqué ça mais Abigail était particulièrement plus moche pendant le trailer, p'têt un bug v trigger on tout le temps ou une retouche:
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/VBBHR1Z.gif


#Kamikaze, pour des news fraiches

Mr Thy pour la sauce nuoc-mam

----------


## Mr Thy

Ouais mais imgur, marche toujours po sur ce fofo (et trop la flemme d'ouvrir le lien et de retirer l'extension).

Edit - allez, pour compenser. Son backdash et son anim "neutral"

----------


## Kamikaze

Ok ça ira pour cette fois

----------


## Yoggsothoth

> Ouais mais imgur, marche toujours po sur ce fofo (et trop la flemme d'ouvrir le lien et de retirer l'extension).


Tu viens pas de poster le même gif sur imgur aussi !?

----------


## Mr Thy

Ah beh bordel, pourquoi ça marche quand on poste nous même. Je crie au scandale.

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Allez KDO

----------


## Kamikaze

> Ah beh bordel, pourquoi ça marche quand on poste nous même. Je crie au scandale.


imgur bloque les visites provenant du forum CPC, quand tu consultes le lien imgur par toi même il est dans le cache de ton navigateur et tu le vois, même sur CPC.

Si tu copies le lien imgur et que tu le mets dans un nouvel onglet (donc sans cliquer sur le lien directement du forum cpc) tu peux voir l'image

----------


## Mr Thy

Non, même si je fais ça, je dois encore retirer l'extension pour voir l'image.

----------


## yodaxy

> Ouais mais imgur, marche toujours po sur ce fofo (et trop la flemme d'ouvrir le lien et de retirer l'extension).
> 
> Edit - allez, pour compenser. Son backdash et son anim "neutral"


Posté par moi page précédente. Ca va aller   ::ninja::

----------


## Mr Thy

Bon, je vais aller dormir  ::ninja::

----------


## Hem

Est-ce qu'un canard fighter saurait me conseiller sur l'achat d'un stick? Je m'amuse bien avec le mini hori mais il a tendance à pas mal valdinguer quand je bourrine un peu, du coup je voudrais passer à un modèle de taille plus standar mais à moins de 100e y'a rien qui m'inspire confiance.

----------


## Aza

Juste par curiosité, vous avez combien de PL à peu prêt ?

----------


## Mjoln

Bah, on s'est tous plus ou moins platinum ici  ::ninja::

----------


## Mr Thy

Je suis de niveau Super Aluminium pour ma part  ::siffle::

----------


## LeChameauFou

C'est moi ou tout les coups de Ed sont unsafe ?

----------


## Hem

euh... c'est limite l'inverse je crois.
Les seuls trucs vraiment unsafe c'est l'upper et le crouch hk.

Par contre les coups sortent assez lentement.

----------


## Fisc

En tant que gros noob handicapé des doigts je trouve Ed très thérapeutique. J'arrive toujours pas à gagner des matchs, mais au moins j'ai pas la frustration de foirer mes inputs. On appuie sur les touches et hop ! Les supers sortent tout seuls. Y a juste l'ulti où il faut se coltiner le double quart de cercle, mais ça finit par passer à force de bourriner le stick.  ::unsure::

----------


## Le Dahu

Je suis rang rubis moi. Sinon session  très sympa avec thy sur usf4  ::lol::

----------


## Kamikaze

Ah on avait joué avec Yogg et Thy sur USF4 aussi avant hier je crois, faudra qu'on se fasse des sessions entre canards

----------


## Tyler Durden

Owi dispo n'importe quand pour du USF4 d'ailleurs.

----------


## Mr Thy

> Ah on avait joué s'est fait ouvrir avec Yogg et Thy sur USF4 aussi avant hier je crois, faudra qu'on se fasse des sessions entre canards


Fixed.

----------


## Yoggsothoth

J'approuve  ::|:

----------


## Hige

> Ah on avait joué avec Yogg et Thy sur USF4 aussi avant hier je crois, faudra qu'on se fasse des sessions entre canards


Non  :tired:

----------


## yodaxy

EDIT :



Haha  ::XD::

----------


## Kamikaze

> Non


Entre canards, sauf Hige*

----------


## Mr Thy



----------


## SquiZz

? Ce qui veut dire ?

----------


## Mr Thy

l'AI des jeux de baston SNK est réputée pour être très vache, spécifiquement les boss de fin qui se foutent royalement des règles imposées par le système du jeu (fait des dégats pêtés, prend moins de dégats lui-même, priorités sur pas mal de coups, des supers pratiquement inévitables, et bien sur il lit les inputs ce qui lui donne des réactions inhumaines). Typiquement pour battre un boss SNK, faut maltraiter les patterns de l'IA.

Un exemple typique



Donc en gros, dire que quelqu'un joue comme un CPU SNK, y a pire comme éloges.

----------


## ababa

https://www.eventhubs.com/news/2017/...games-and-sf5/

Daigo veut son Evil Ryu  ::trollface:: 

Quels perso d'anciens Street, vous verrez bien dans le 5?

----------


## comodorecass

Moi j'aime beaucoup Fei Long et Guy. Apres je trouve que tous les persos de la première heure (Sagat, Blanka, Honda..) ne devraient jamais etre évincé du cast.

----------


## Rom1

> https://www.eventhubs.com/news/2017/...games-and-sf5/
> 
> Daigo veut son Evil Ryu 
> 
> Quels perso d'anciens Street, vous verrez bien dans le 5?


Sean  ::wub::

----------


## Yoggsothoth

> https://www.eventhubs.com/news/2017/...games-and-sf5/
> 
> Daigo veut son Evil Ryu 
> 
> Quels perso d'anciens Street, vous verrez bien dans le 5?

----------


## yodaxy

> Quels perso d'anciens Street, vous verrez bien dans le 5?


Moi j'aimerai bien qu'ils remettent certains persos du 3 : Oro, Makoto et Remy.

----------


## SquiZz

Dee-Jay

----------


## Hige

> https://www.eventhubs.com/news/2017/...games-and-sf5/
> 
> Daigo veut son Evil Ryu 
> 
> Quels perso d'anciens Street, vous verrez bien dans le 5?


Juri.

----------


## Vorshakaar

> Quels perso d'anciens Street, vous verrez bien dans le 5?


Elena  :Mellow2:

----------


## Mr Thy



----------


## Yoggsothoth

Cochon !

Edit :Ho no ...  :Facepalm:  



Au moins là il a une taille, hummm, logique ! ou pas...

Edit² :

----------


## Mr Thy

J'aime bien qu'ils ont donné le costume de foot à Rashid et pas à Laura. Tout le monde sait que le Brésil est LE pays du volleybal...

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Ils sont super fort ! classé 2 eme hommes et 1ère femmes actuellement au classement mondiale .
Et au beach volley c'est le top .

----------


## Mr Thy

Génial le CPT EU online. Le spectateur lag tellement, que la moitié du match est en vitesse accelerée.

----------


## LeChameauFou

Je viens de capter à que Abigail cache la barre de vie et le chrono sans même sauter.

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Comme le perso qui manque le plus au cast de SF5

----------


## Kamikaze

Hakan putain  :Emo:

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Haha je savais que ça allait te faire cet effet  ::P:

----------


## Kamikaze

La belle époque

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Moi aussi j'ai des vidéos ! bon que des phases mystique donc j'avais le secret  :Cigare:

----------


## Kamikaze

1) T'as raté l'ultra au pif, il pouvait te tuer, l'ultra au pif était meilleure
2) Pas mal
3) Il pouvait sauter

6/10

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Plus que la moyenne  ::lol::

----------


## Mr Thy

Faut dire aussi que le système d'huile de Hakan serait parfait comme V-system.

----------


## Mjoln

Bon ça sort les vieux dossiers. 

Moi il me faut Makoto pour faire des troisièmes rounds comme ça :



Et surtout :

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Oui Makoto dans SF5 peut vraiment être cool !

Sinon j'ai retrouvé ça aussi  ::happy2::

----------


## Kamikaze

Je me suis rendu compte que Blanka et Honda manquaient grave au roster de SFV, en terme de design et de gameplay c'est trop con qu'ils soient pas là, c'est les deux qui me rappellent SF2, les sprites étaient impressionnant à l'époque

----------


## Mr Thy

> Oui Makoto dans SF5 peut vraiment être cool !
> 
> Sinon j'ai retrouvé ça aussi


Mais quel sac ce Bison  ::ninja::

----------


## Mr Thy

2 ans après: la vengeance.




Ha!  ::ninja::

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Suis devenu tellement nul que je me traite de sac ...

----------


## Mr Thy

Wait for it...

----------


## ababa

Makoto, c'est un peu le style de Laura?  ::huh::

----------


## Rom1

Ne soit pas insultant stp.

----------


## Hige

Laura c'est Abel. C'est exactement et totalement le même gameplay.

----------


## Rom1

Ne soit pas insultant stp.

----------


## Hige

Laura c'est la fille d'Abel  :tired: 

Kestuvafèr  :tired:

----------


## Rom1

FT5 sur SF4. Tu prends Abel.

----------


## Mjoln

Non mais Makoto, rien à voir avec Laura. C'est un vrai perso de "risk and reward". Faut des bolloks pour la jouer. Elle peut pas se planquer derrière un bidule électrique.

----------


## Hige

> FT5 sur SF4. Tu prends Abel.


Jouer un perso français ?

 :tired: 

( Lili est monégasque, pas française, j'anticipe  ::ninja::  )

----------


## Wahou

Tiens ca me donne envie de tester Makoto sur le IV, surtout si ca relance des sessions entre canards. On en avait faites avec le Dahu ca rigolait bien. 
@Thy comme quoi les bisons piffent tous la même chose.  ::ninja::

----------


## Mjoln

Faut que tu retrouves le guide que m'avait passé Gouda. Il est énorme.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Le voilà: 

http://otersi.com/rindoukan/

----------


## Wahou

Merki.

----------


## MrVandemar

> https://www.eventhubs.com/news/2017/...games-and-sf5/
> 
> Daigo veut son Evil Ryu 
> 
> Quels perso d'anciens Street, vous verrez bien dans le 5?


*Fei long* ! ! ! je pense vraiment qu'il s'intégrerai très bien avec les nouvelles mécaniques de SF5, et qu'un jeux de baston sans clone de Bruce Lee ne devrais pas exister  ::rolleyes:: . (et surtout c’était mon main sur le 4 avec Juri).

Gouken, juste pour la classe et qu'il a un "parry", (et du coup je pourrai me venger des tiens !)

----------


## Supergounou

SF5 au bord du rage-désinstalle. On joue avec Hige, je le matte comme il se doit, 3 crashs en même pas 1h de jeu. Bon tant pis, il ne me mérite pas d'façons, je fais une recherche classé. Que dalle au bout de 10mn. Tout le monde a migré vers le mode casu? Même pas, même schéma.

Fuck U.

----------


## von_yaourt

Ouais c'est le désert là... Surprenant pour un post EVO, alors même que tous les autres jeux auxquels je joue ont retrouvé une bonne fréquentation.

----------


## Supergounou

C'est fou quand même, même pas 1 an et demi de durée de vie...

D'autant que le gameplay est pas dégueu, mais tout le reste...

----------


## Mr Thy

Ouais on a eu la même chose avec ababa et Yogg. Ca marche nickel pendant un temps, puis crash to desktop sans raison. On downgrade vers SF4, nickel. C'est fou de voir comment ce jeu était stable, et quelle merde ils ont pondu avec le 5.

Mais pour compenser, j'ai déblocké deux couleurs pour Seth et Hakan  ::ninja::

----------


## Kamikaze

J'ai tenté trois sessions ces dernières semaines et je sais pas si c'est le fait que je sois plus en France mais c'est la mort le online pour moi.

Personne en ligne et j'ai eu du lag horrible avec Rom1 quand on a tenté de jouer. Faudrait que je teste avec un canard de confiance avec qui ça passe crème sur un autre jeu pour voir si c'est moi ou si c'est le jeu. Donc Vorsh ou Yaourt à l'occaz si vous êtes dispo je testerais bien

Ah et Thy et Yogg c'était nickel sur SF4 pour info donc vous êtes candidats aussi  ::o:

----------


## Mr Thy

Bah en casu ça va, j'ai aucun prob, je trouve des gens (c'est pas foison non plus, mais ça passe). On joue avec ababa et yogg, plantages de leur part toutes les 2 minutes (ababa qui croit que son ordi surchauffe). Après qu'ababa se casse, s'est au tour de Yogg de planter.

Deux jours après, lounge avec SebRyu et yodaxy, nickel, aucun problème de ma part (si ce n'est que mon mode spectate démarre en retard, donc je me tape la première moitié du premier match en acceleré). Mais sinon, excellent session, ça passe crème.

Prochaine session avec Yogg, après quelques match, on peut plus lancer une session (tous les deux ready en lounge, 30s puis ça saute). Plantage sur un Alt-Tab aussi (j'ai de plus en plus l'impression que c'est Windows 10, il me faisait ça parfois avec Tekken aussi).
Et maintenant Hige qui me PM par steam pour dire que ça crash aussi. Donc j'ai bien l'impression qu'il y a quelque chose avec les serveurs. Ca doit être Abigail qui passe pas par le cable.

SF4, nickel chrome.

----------


## Vorshakaar

> Donc Vorsh ou Yaourt à l'occaz si vous êtes dispo je testerais bien


Okie, tu peux déjà numéroter tes abattis  :Cigare:  .

----------


## Hige

> SF5 au bord du rage-désinstalle. On joue avec Hige, je le matte comme il se doit, 3 crashs en même pas 1h de jeu. Bon tant pis, il ne me mérite pas d'façons, je fais une recherche classé.


Aux dernières nouvelles c'était 3 blondes à 1 salow  :tired:

----------


## Vorshakaar

> 3 crashs en même pas 1h


3-1, le compte est bon  :X1:  .

----------


## Supergounou

> Aux dernières nouvelles c'était 3 blondes à 1 salow


 ::P: 

J'en ai mangé 2 de tes blondasses! La troisième par contre, c'est vraiment un adversaire de taille pour moi. Jamais compris pourquoi elle possède une distance de choppe autant abusée  :tired:

----------


## Wahou

Alors j'ai eu aussi quelques plantages en lobby (deconnexion du serveur) sur un Windows 10 - n mais c'était super ponctuel. En revanche mon online marche très bien : moins d'attente pour les matchs, chargement plus rapide et possibilité moralement géniale de black lister les gars qui se debrouillent pour lagger comme des cochons avec cinq barres.
J'allais dire que le jeu prenais enfin une tournure honnête, je me tais du coup...  ::ninja:: 
Sinon je veux bien jouer contre les nouveaux : mon steam/cfn : wahou/_Wahou

----------


## Le Dahu

J'ai eu deux crash aussi. Après je trouve des adversaire plus rapidement

----------


## LeChameauFou

> C'est fou quand même, même pas 1 an et demi de durée de vie...
> 
> D'autant que le gameplay est pas dégueu, mais tout le reste...


d'où un super street fighter 5 avec nouveau netcode et des nouveaux persos vites torchés qui sera annoncé pour rentrée 2018.

----------


## Supergounou

Même pas sûr que ça marche, moi par exemple je n’achèterai pas la maj. Non, je crois que c'est un SF6 qu'il leur faut.

----------


## yodaxy

Si la maj est pas gratuite, ils vont tellement se faire défoncer  ::XD::  (enfin plus que d'habitude je veux dire  ::ninja::  ).

Sinon pour les recherches de matches, il parait que d'ouvrir des ports sur son routeur/box améliore bien les choses :

https://steamcommunity.com/sharedfil.../?id=757254520

Ça parle aussi des crashes apparemment. Moi j'avais carrément Street V (et d'autres jeux Captron comme Dead Rising 3) qui se coupait tout seul au bout de 15 minutes à cause d'un processus "tabtip" qui tournait en arrière plan sous Windows 10  :nawak:

----------


## Hige

> Jamais compris pourquoi elle possède une distance de choppe autant abusée


J'aimerais bien avoir celle de Bison  :Emo:

----------


## Mr Thy

Ouais ben prends sa vitesse de marche aussi alors.

----------


## Hige

> Ouais ben prends sa vitesse de marche aussi alors.


Tu sais qui avait une vitesse de marche bisonesque ?

Juri  :Emo:

----------


## ababa

Ono au lieu de faire du cosplay ridicule et de faire des shoryu qui font tiep, bosse le netcode de ton jeu  :Facepalm: 
J'avoue qu'avec Mr Thy et Yogg, me faire kicker 7 fois d'affilé (le jeu me met offline) au bout de 2 minutes...  :Emo: 
Je suis à deux doigts de me prendre SF4 et me faire laver par les darons du jeu  ::ninja:: 
L'online me dégoûte de plus en plus, à part les FR, je vois du lag, du roll back, slow motion, freezes, déco de plus en plus souvent
(depuis la 2.5 tiens d'ailleurs)

----------


## Nattefrost

> Je suis à deux doigts de me prendre SF4 et me faire laver par les darons du jeu 
> L'online me dégoûte de plus en plus, à part les FR, je vois du lag, du roll back, slow motion, freezes, déco de plus en plus souvent
> (depuis la 2.5 tiens d'ailleurs)


Je ne suis pas un daron de SFIV mais si certains veulent se faire des sessions dessus, je suis chaud de ressortir mon sumo/griffe/boxer/deejay

----------


## Zerger

Vous pouvez passer sur Guilty Gear sinon, le jeu tourne super bien et on s'y amuse  ::siffle::

----------


## C4n4rdo

Venez plutôt sur Killer Instinct ou Injustice ils les meilleurs online du marché.   ::happy2::

----------


## Nattefrost

> Venez plutôt sur Killer Instinct ou Injustice ils les meilleurs online du marché.

----------


## yodaxy

Je pense que je me prendrais Killer Instinct... en promo sur Steam par contre.

Le Windows Store  :haha:

----------


## Le Dahu

A voir les images on dirait un sous Mortal kombat

----------


## LeChameauFou

Injustice 2 ça se défend... quand on tombe pas sur des spammeurs de l'infini mais ça se défend.

----------


## Hige

KI est stylé, a un bon netcode et une excellente OST.

Problème ? Windows 10  :tired:

----------


## Kamikaze

On parle du gameplay et des animations ou pas

----------


## Nattefrost

@Kami ouais, non je préfère pas en parler.

----------


## yodaxy

Ils sont tous les deux meilleurs que dans Tekken en tous cas  ::trollface::

----------


## Kamikaze

C'est vrai que c'est habile, quand y'a pas d'animation  tu peux même pas dire qu'elles sont mauvaises

----------


## Vorshakaar

> C'est vrai que c'est habile, quand y'a pas d'animation  tu peux même pas dire qu'elles sont mauvaises


D'ailleurs, ça me rappelle la version pirate coréenne de SF 2.



J'ai encore la mienne, trouvée sur Hong Kong, dans sa version sous sachet plastique et notice photocopiée  ::ninja::  .

----------


## Mr Thy



----------


## C4n4rdo

Tout ce racisme anti-américain fait saigner mon cœur  ::'(:  . Les animations c'est une question de gout c'est vrai mais le gameplay des deux jeux est excellent.

----------


## Mjoln

Ce topic, c'est devenu la guerre des jeux de bagarre en fait...

----------


## Hem

9go pour un perso et 2 maps? :loul:

----------


## C4n4rdo

le sage à dit la baston mais la guerre !

----------


## Nattefrost

> 9go pour un perso et 2 maps? :loul:


Que je n'achèterai probablement pas, what the fuck capcom.

----------


## Mr Thy

> 9go pour un perso et 2 maps? :loul:


Vu la taille d'Abigail...

----------


## C4n4rdo

Comme d'hab à chaque mise à jour Capcom nous fait télécharge intégralité du client car ils ne savent faire un patch incrémental et en plus ils coupent les service plusieurs heures. Et pour faire chier les européens pas les US  ou les Japs bien sûr.

----------


## yodaxy

Abigaïl déjà disponible avant la coupure réseau, pour une fois  ::ninja:: 

Il est très cool à jouer  ::): 

EDIT : ah ben ça vient juste de couper, j'ai eu le temps de faire ses défis, très faciles (et il arrache tellement la barre  :Emo:  )

Il est toujours disponible en training.

Le thème du stage EVO  ::wub::

----------


## Kamikaze

Y'a des trucs à la Hugo SF4 apparemment

----------


## Zerger



----------


## Ouro

https://clips.twitch.tv/MagnificentOnerousBoarPRChase  ::o:

----------


## Kamikaze

Hahaha il est con

----------


## yodaxy

::O: 

Il me semble que c'est le seul perso qui peut faire un combo 100 % stun sans reset.

Ah et son arrière+HP en V-trigger renvoie la CA de Ryu et la tornade de Rashid aussi  ::XD:: 

---





Tout va bien.

----------


## Yoggsothoth

il est tellement buggué le perso quoi ....

Desk s'amuse bien en tout cas




Edit : Pour ceux qui voudraient voir comment on apprend un nouveau perso/fait une Frame data .
c'est en Jap mais très compréhensible visuellement parlant .

https://www.twitch.tv/videos/161984139

----------


## LeChameauFou

Horrible.

----------


## Hige

Qui a raison, les tops jp ou Kami ?  ::ninja::

----------


## yodaxy

> Edit : Pour ceux qui voudraient voir comment on apprend un nouveau perso/fait une Frame data .
> c'est en Jap mais très compréhensible visuellement parlant .
> 
> https://www.twitch.tv/videos/161984139


Tiens d'ailleurs Capcom a sorti sa propre frame data (dont celle d'Abigaïl) : 

https://game.capcom.com/cfn/sfv/char...bg/frame/table

Il paraitrait qu'il y a pas mal d'erreurs. De la part de Capcom ça m'étonne dis donc !  ::ninja::

----------


## Mr Thy

Ouais et apparament aucun KO avec animation de stage fonctionne sur lui. Capcom a décidé de les désactiver pour lui (probablement la taille d'Abigail qui pose problème pour les anims).

----------


## Yoggsothoth

> https://media.eventhubs.com/images/2..._sf5tier01.jpg
> 
> Qui a raison, les tops jp ou Kami ?


Moi qui joue Alex, Ed et Kolin  ::lol::

----------


## Mr Thy

Et Akuma pour compenser  ::ninja::

----------


## ababa

Je l'ai battu son Akuma avec mon Ryu sans dragon  ::trollface::

----------


## Yoggsothoth

C'est dire le niveau de mon Gouki  :Facepalm:

----------


## ababa

Bah il est meilleur que le Dhalsim de Mr Thy  :haha:

----------


## Mr Thy

Mais c'est qu'il me cherche.

----------


## Hige

Ft5.

----------


## C4n4rdo

Bon 10 défaites de suite avec le petit Abi. Le truc qui me soule le plus avec SFV c'est que malgré le temps que j'y passe je suis toujours aussi nul.

----------


## Big Bear

Il est super le nouveau perso, ses animations sont géniales, ses sons, ses coups, son niveau, sa musique. Il n'y a plus qu'à nerfer Guile le perso chiant (ou le retirer du jeu comme Honda), et le jeu sera PAR-FAIT.  J'aime particulièrement son style à la Ken, je cours pour chopper ou frapper.  Et le niveau du Capcom Pro Tour 2017 (surtout la musique) est géniale.

----------


## ababa

> Ft5.


Contre son Bison?!  :Emo:

----------


## Mr Thy

Bahaha, premier match en casu, Abigail vs Abigail. Je detruis le mec. RQ.

Marrant ce perso.

----------


## C4n4rdo

Et dire que j'ai passé 30 min à réussir les deux premiers trial du perso  ::'(:

----------


## Mr Thy

Ah ouais  :Emo:  Ils sont assez simples, à part les deux derniers où il faut timer un peu tes holds. Mais bon, je viens de repasser au trials de USF4, c'est en mousse à côté.

Par contre, son V-skill à l'air d'avoir masse de startup.

Edit - ouah, 3 frames. Pas compris alors, je me suis pris tout avec.

----------


## Fisc

> Bon 10 défaites de suite avec le petit Abi. Le truc qui me soule le plus avec SFV c'est que malgré le temps que j'y passe je suis toujours aussi nul.


Je me sent moins seul.  ::cry::

----------


## Mjoln

Elle donne quoi en français cette quote ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Supergounou

J'suis dèg, me manque 1800FM pour tester Abi Abi Abi.  ::sad::

----------


## Seb Ryu 84

La flemme de créer un topic pour lui donc je poste ici  ::ninja:: 

Si cela vous tente, une démo de Fantasy Strike est dispo pour PC (et Mac apparemment), le jeu en ligne sera ouvert demain (1h PM PDT donc 22h chez nous):

le lien

A voir...

----------


## Kamikaze

ça va il est sympa niveau animation Abigail en fait, mais ses hitbox c'est un putain de carnage, injouable visuellement, genre les joueurs vont devoir connaitre les distances quoi, déjà que les stubby hitbox c'est pas le fort de sfv là c'est bien sale.

Je viens de voir un setup de jap' 50/50 parfait sur twitter, il fait crossup après mise à terre mid screen et soit devant soit derrière, obligé de deviner y'a aucun indice et c'est bien crade

----------


## Zerger

> La flemme de créer un topic pour lui donc je poste ici 
> 
> Si cela vous tente, une démo de Fantasy Strike est dispo pour PC (et Mac apparemment), le jeu en ligne sera ouvert demain (1h PM PDT donc 22h chez nous):
> 
> le lien
> 
> 
> 
> A voir...


Je croyais que le jeu avait été annulé ?  ::huh::

----------


## Hem

> La flemme de créer un topic pour lui donc je poste ici 
> 
> Si cela vous tente, une démo de Fantasy Strike est dispo pour PC (et Mac apparemment), le jeu en ligne sera ouvert demain (1h PM PDT donc 22h chez nous):
> 
> le lien
> 
> A voir...


Le système de barre de vie à l'air sympas.

----------


## Mr Thy

Pas mal d'anims inspirées imitées carrément copiés des ultras de SF4 quand même.

Mais bon, si Rising Thunder ne vous avait pas botées, passez votre chemin : un bouton attaque, deux boutons spéciaux, par défaut le saut est sur un bouton aussi.

Edit - ah ouais, apparament Abi a ça aussi





Il a plus de frames prejump que les autres, il a plus de temps pour cancel. Mais bon, je sais pas ce que ça vaut en vrai match.

----------


## Mr Thy

Et un crossup/fake crossup (saut mp touche devant atterit derrière, mk crossup normal)

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Ah je me disais bien que son cross-up était ambigu !

Sinon j'aime bien le perso en fait  ::unsure::  il est vraiment fun à jouer avec son gameplay rempli de contre et il fait plutôt mal mais il a quand même des links pas facile quand tu veux vraiment faire mal .Je pense notamment au combo sur un arrière HP 2 hits to Vtrigger, et la c'est plus dur, remettre l'arrière HP chargé.
Faut un timing serré pour combo les coups chargé Vtrigger mais c'est pas plus mal car ça arrache la barre et donc je trouve ça logique que ce soit plus dur à placer .

----------


## Mr Thy

Bah apparament, tu peux cancel le premier coup de bas HK avec le V-trigger, ça donne assez de temps pour charger complètement le bas HP derrière.

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Oui même avec son Bas MK to V trigger qui touche hyper loin, tu ne peux pas charger de HP mais tu peux déjà remettre un Bas Mk + Abigail punch to CA, qui pique bien .
Le truc le plus cracké c'est de pouvoir faire un saut HK après un crush counter...faut vraiment le virer c'est abusé, surtout que tu peux déjà faire ultramal sans le saut HK mais avec, Capcom plz . .

----------


## Mr Thy

Par contre, le survival, toujours aussi fun  :tired: 

- - - Updated - - -

Tiens, spécial dédicace Hige

----------


## Hige

Ça serait jamais arrivé avec l'U2 ça  ::ninja::

----------


## Hem

Si j’achète le season pass après avoir acheté une partie du contenu avec de la fight money, Capcom m’envoie me faire mettre ou je suis remboursé en fight money?

----------


## Supergounou

> Si j’achète le season pass après avoir acheté une partie du contenu avec de la fight money, Capcom m’envoie me faire mettre ou je suis remboursé en fight money?


Première partie de la réponse je pense.

----------


## Hem

Je m'en doutais un peu.

Sinon je bloque sur le défi 8 vol.1 de mika. Ça combotte bien 5 hits : HK -> HP -> LK -> Nadeshiko -> 236HP mais le lk ne se valide jamais.
Je loupe quoi?

----------


## Kamikaze

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-0eDmAw9uTA

----------


## Hem

Ok ça se voit pas du tout sur la démo qu'il faut délayer le lk. Je comprend même pas à quoi ça sert.

----------


## Supergounou

> Je comprend même pas à quoi ça sert.


À faire combo. Après, c'est saison 1, la frame data a beaucoup bougé entre temps, pas sûr que ça fonctionne encore maintenant.

----------


## Kamikaze

st Lk peach ça combo pas, il faut rajouter le hitstun de nadeshiko au milieu, sachant qu'elle met du temps à arriver et que t'es en mega frame advantage après le v trigger.

Donc juste avant que l'adversaire sorte du stun du cr.HP, tu cales le st.LK, puis Nadeshiko remet le mec en stun et bim le peach le touche

----------


## Hem

Même sans delayer le lk dans le défi, ça combotte.

edit: Même en dehors en fait. Du coup y'a eu un changement de framedata qui s'est malencontreusement retrouvé dans le défi?

----------


## Kamikaze

Mais qu'est ce qu'il raconte st.LK HP peach ça combote carrément pas

----------


## Hem

:tired: 

cr.HP -> v-trigger cancel -> lk -> nadeshiko -> peach ça combotte tout le temps mais le défi te demande de délayer le lk pour je ne sais quelle raison.

----------


## Kamikaze

Aaaaaah mais non il demande pas de delay le LK c'est juste que l'appel de nadeshiko c'est le v trigger en lui meme pas le hit de Nadeshiko

Il faut faire ce que t'as dit, ça register le combo et ça valide le trial:

cr.HP -> v-trigger cancel -> lk -> nadeshiko -> peach

----------


## Hem

Ok donc la théorie la plus probable c'est que je suis juste un gros mongole qui a fait des cr.lk à la place du st.lk pendant 10 minutes, sans m'en rendre compte.
C'est inquiétant  ::XD:: .

----------


## Kamikaze

Ça se tient

----------


## Hige

Hem pls  :Emo:

----------


## Mr Thy

Huhu

----------


## comodorecass

Vous arrivez à trouver des parties en casual? J'ai essayé 10 Minutes (hier à 22h) avec des paramètres généreux (plateforme indifférente etc...) pas moyen de trouver une seule game.

----------


## Kamikaze

Nan c'est pareil chez moi en ce moment ranked et casual mais y'a du monde dans les lobbies

----------


## Mr Thy

No prob ici, ca enchaine bien.

----------


## Mjoln

C'est vraiment hyper aléatoire ces histoires de match making...

----------


## Seb Ryu 84

Aucun prob pour moi non plus (ca trouve des matches toutes les 30s-1 minutes) et pas de plantage.

----------


## comodorecass

Moi c'est pas d'histoire de bug mais vraiment que je ne trouve pas de parties. Il doit plus rester que des darons et plus d'adversaires pour les naab de mon espèce !

----------


## Mr Thy

Nah j'ai l'impression qu'il y a plusieur serveurs de matchmaking. Historiquement, quand moi j'avais des problèmes où je ne trouvais personne, d'autres canards trouvaient à foison, et inversément. Je remarque aussi souvent que certains jours, je me fais matcher nettement plus souvent avec certaines nationalités. Donc à mon avis, la région (ou peut-être l'IP) détermine sur quel serveur on se trouve.

Y'avait quelqu'un qui avait mis Wireshark sur l'affaire et avait remarqué que pendant certains moment SFV était très inactif pour les requêtes (genre 2 - 3 demandes par minutes), alors que d'autres périoes c'était nettement plus actif. Mais bon, tant que Capcom ne dit rien sur son système de matchmaking, on ne sait pas où le problème peut se situer.

----------


## C4n4rdo

C'est pas une question de niveau je vogue entre bronze et super bronze je n'ai aucun problème. Et c'est la même chose pour le unranked.

----------


## Mr Thy

Tiens, ceux qui ont des problèmes, vous avez ça? Apparament pleins de joueurs ont ce problème où le jeu les fout sur un endroit avec coordonnées 0° N 0° E, et ne trouvent pas de match.

----------


## ababa

J'ai pas 60 fps constant, j'ai lancé le fps counter sur steam, ça navigue souvent entre 59 et 60, parfois 57/58
C'est 60 fps constant tout le temps?  ::huh::

----------


## Yoggsothoth

J'imagine que ta question est : faut il être à 60 FPS constant pour que le jeu soit fluide pour les 2 joueurs ?

Oui .

----------


## ababa

Bon je vais enlever des options graphiques  :Emo:

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

J'ai commandé un gate GT-Y pour mon QanbaQ4. Garez vous miches, les mecs, je passe professionnel !  :Cigare:  ::ninja::

----------


## Yoggsothoth



----------


## Mr Thy

Mouais.

----------


## Mjoln

Murata (One Punch Man) qui s'amuse avec les persos de Street Fighter 4 :

----------


## Mr Thy

Le challenge était de colorier ça. Les 5 finalistes : http://www.alvinleeart.com/2009/10/a...inalists-vote/

(C'est Fabian Schlage qui a gagné) avec ça 


J'aimerais avoir 1/100 du talent de ces gens là (et 1/1000 de gens comme Murata, Miura ou Inoue). Je dessine comme une bite (et colorier, hum...)  ::'(:

----------


## Hige

Classe  ::o:

----------


## LeChameauFou

remarque conne, j'aimerais bien joué ED si seulement il n'y avait pas son coup à bourrer les poings. C'est galère à la manette.

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

> Murata (One Punch Man) qui s'amuse avec les persos de Street Fighter 4 :
> 
> https://tof.cx/images/2017/07/29/573...a5f7b09781.jpg
> 
> https://tof.cx/images/2017/07/29/bc2...00524fc3b2.jpg
> 
> https://tof.cx/images/2017/07/29/55d...3c2f7a1207.jpg


Classe ! La dernière m'a fait bien rire.  ::P: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> J'aimerais avoir 1/100 du talent de ces gens là (et 1/1000 de gens comme Murata, Miura ou Inoue). Je dessine comme une bite (et colorier, hum...)


Ouais, y a un boulot énorme. La composition est vraiment chouette.  ::o:

----------


## Mr Thy



----------


## Yoggsothoth

Ho putain ! Il va se consacrer à fond dans l'Esport .
Tremblez  ::lol::

----------


## Ouro

C'était déjà un monstre ...

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Oui mais il voyageait pas assez à cause du taf, là on risque de le voir plus souvent en tournoi et ça c'est top !

----------


## Hige

Ptite session de 2h, les matchs se sont enfilés rapidement, j'crois que le max que j'ai dû attendre c'est 2 minutes.

Sinon, Abigail c'est Sim pour la range de ses normaux + chope spé qui chope un sHK max distance en hit (  ::O:  ) + run armor cancellable.

Je fais comment moi en tant que Karin ?  :tired:

----------


## Kamikaze

Y'a des canards dispos pour tester le online avec bibi?

----------


## Mr Thy

> Ptite session de 2h, les matchs se sont enfilés rapidement, j'crois que le max que j'ai dû attendre c'est 2 minutes.
> 
> Sinon, Abigail c'est Sim pour la range de ses normaux + chope spé qui chope un sHK max distance en hit (  ) + run armor cancellable.
> 
> Je fais comment moi en tant que Karin ?


Jouer Juri et te dire qu'en fin de compte Karin, c'est pas si mal?

Edit : je sais que c'est un imgur (mais c'est animé, et le gif prend trop de place): Kami, la je trouve que tu exagères  ::ninja::  

Spoiler Alert! 


regardez le nom de la Laura

----------


## Hige

Je me plains pas de Karin, juste d'un m-u potentiellement défavorable  :Emo:

----------


## ababa

Ta Karin est top tier d'après les japs  :Emo:

----------


## Mjoln

Je vois pas pourquoi il te pose problème Abigail...

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

> 


Magnifique.  ::wub::

----------


## LeChameauFou

> Je vois pas pourquoi il te pose problème Abigail...


vivement une prochaine maj alors.

----------


## Kamikaze

Sa hurtbox est vraiment dégueu :/ il arrache en tout cas hahaha

----------


## ababa

Le stage de Ryu est ouf
Franchement Crapcom a réussi au moins ses DLC de stages haha

----------


## LeChameauFou

> Jouer Juri et te dire qu'en fin de compte Karin, c'est pas si mal?
> 
> Edit : je sais que c'est un imgur (mais c'est animé, et le gif prend trop de place): Kami, la je trouve que tu exagères  
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> regardez le nom de la Laura


wha c'est dingue, on voit pas l'animation.

----------


## Wahou

> Coloring


Cet homme doit avoir un bon zoning.

----------


## Mr Thy

> wha c'est dingue, on voit pas l'animation.


Ouais, imgur de mes c******, si tu cliques sur le lien et que t'as une erreur (access denied), va juste dans la barre d'adresse et reconfirme l'URL, ça passera. Sinon, si tu vois qu'une image fixe, c'est que ton browser supporte pas le gifv.

----------


## ababa

https://www.eventhubs.com/news/2017/...ants-most-sf5/

Putain ça sent mauvais pour Capcom, Infiltration, Gamerbee et maintenant Daigo, ils ont critiqué publiquement le jeu (enfin un des aspects)  :Emo:

----------


## Yoggsothoth

C'est pas la première fois ça, puis de toute façon tant qu'il y aura de la thune à se faire en tournoi, il y aura des joueurs pour jouer .

----------


## LeChameauFou

> Ouais, imgur de mes c******, si tu cliques sur le lien et que t'as une erreur (access denied), va juste dans la barre d'adresse et reconfirme l'URL, ça passera. Sinon, si tu vois qu'une image fixe, c'est que ton browser supporte pas le gifv.


non je voulais dire, on voit pas l'animation du mk. ^^

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Et sinon Abigail est fumé niveau dégâts ,nous sommes d'accord, mais il a aussi des soucis de zoning...

----------


## Mr Thy

Ah désolé, mal compris, LeChameauFou.

Bah, le trade est parfait. Le stand mk de Laura sort en 5 frames, le stand mp de Bison sort en 7, mais comme il a plus d'avantage en hitstun, le trade est à +2 pour Dicta, ce qui fait qu'il y a un trade loop.

La Laura, soit il voulait VRAIMENT mettre V-trigger, soit 

Spoiler Alert! 


il a trop regardé Idom au Defend the North, Punk s'est fait ouvrir par ce st mk.



Et ababa, c'est pas nouveau cette critique du manque de variation. Ils ont voulu simplifier pour les casus (qu'ils ont perdus depuis le début, le comble), du coup la plupart des match se résument au mêmes phases.

Quand tu compares par exemple avec une finale du Stunfest entre Daigo et Momochi, où Daigo fait le fameux combo E.Ryu, assez dur à faire, pas optimisée du tout, mais il la met quand même juste parce qu'il peut... La finale EVO de cette année entre Tokido et Punk. Très bon exemple de jouer des footsies en béton, punir de façon la plus optimalisé, etc... Mais les moments "hype" des match que les gens retiennent (qui ont cassé le moral de Punk): Tokido qui punit avec un taunt, et qui met le Shun Goku Satsu un peu après... Y a une grosse différence.

C'est principalement pour ça que les joueurs espèrent un rajout au système (un deuxième V-trigger, 2eme CA, une sorte de V-cancel pourquoi pas), pour rendre le truc plus variable. Daigo avait proposé de faire en sorte que les timings des links peuvent rester tels qu'ils sont, mais qu'on aurait un bonus de dégats si on time au milimètre un link sans que le buffer doit servir. C'est pas con comme idée, mais je sais pas si Capcom arriverait à faire ça (où plutôt qu'ils en aient envie).




> Et sinon Abigail est fumé niveau dégâts ,nous sommes d'accord, mais il a aussi des soucis de zoning...


Ouais, Abigail, encore trop tôt pour dire ce qu'il vaut. Il fait des dégats énormes, mais pour le moment c'est encore principalement parce que tout le monde se prend tout ce qu'il fait. Attendons que les gens connaissent le matchup un peu mieux. Mais il reste rigolo à jouer.

----------


## Kamikaze

Nan mais le vrai problème du manque de variation c'est que capcom a forcé un certain nombre de choses (qui est un choix qui se tient par ailleurs), genre les hitstun et blockstun, voire meme pushback sont indépendant de la distance. C'est une volonté claire de simplification, après on aime ou pas mais capcom empêche un certain nombre de choses (plus de coups closes), ce qui est un choix franchement assez cool si bien fait. Surtout que vu la richesse des jeux de bagarre même quand t'essaye de faire un truc simple les joueurs cassent souvent le jeu. Ça rappelle beaucoup rising thunder

Genre dans la première version du jeu la balayette de Vega était à -4 si tu la faisait parfaitement, ils ont patché pour que quelque soit la distance tu soit toujours punissable de la même manière, comme le reste des coups du jeu, quelque soit la distance, pushback similaire, blockstun similaire, punissable. Pareil pour le stand HK de Rashid, toujours -4 punissable quoi que tu fasses (ça aspire le perso adverse).

De manière générale les normaux ont été clairement tuné pour reproduire une sensation à la street fighter alpha/street 3, pas de long blockstun ni de longue blockstring, sauf que c'est clairement fait a posteriori par une autre équipe ou un truc du genre... Du coup le visuel est raté.

Genre Vega si tu fais cr.lp st.lk tu pourras jamais toucher avec stand HP, et visuellement le stand hp traverse le mec adverse, ils ont choisit la route opposée à SF4 qui avait des blockstun et pushback assez violent et permissif, pour créer des blockstrings et enchainements stylés. Pareil pour le backdash non invu et qui prend counter hit, le jeu est cadré pour de la prise de décision risquée au corps à corps.

Pour les hitbox c'est vraiment dommage, après y'a de bonnes idées, genre la relevée avec 3 timings, les choppes avec une faible portée et startup en 5, pas de mixup mid screen (la plupart du temps). Mais clairement les normaux ont été pensé pour par que y'ait trop de folies, tu dois prendre des risques en zonant, y'a plus de light qui servent à zoner genre st LK de Abel, tu dois souvent sacrifier un gros bouton genre HK (Necalli, Karin) si tu veux de la portée, donc susceptible de manger du gros counter hit dans le startup ou whiff punish (assez dur vu que seul les coups lents ont de la portée), ou même un saut.

Le feeling à la Alpha pour les normaux est assez bien fait, le prob c'est donc le raccord visuel/hitbox, les sauts qui sont restés SF4 (y'a pas de combo quand tu tapes au dessus de la ceinture dans les alpha, un peu comme Kof, faut taper tard dans le jump in), l’absence d'option défensive forte (les v reversals devraient pas être aussi facile à punir) qui crée du 50/50 pur assez souvent.

Le but cool de tout ça c'est de créer un neutral riche, le problème c'est que les crush counter sont un peu trop puissant, pareil pour les sauts dans le neutral (vu que tu zones avec des coups lents) et les comeback également, ainsi que le pressing au coin, les choppes spé sont full 50/50, etc.

Les seuls bouts de folies restant c'est genre la balayette de Karin, ambigue selon la distance, faut varier la punition. Direct les bons joueurs s'en servent de ce genre de chose, mais c'est très très rare dans le jeu. Globalement quand tu choisis une action t'as un set de réponses précis en face quoi que t'essayes.

----------


## Hige

> https://www.eventhubs.com/news/2017/...ants-most-sf5/
> 
> Putain ça sent mauvais pour Capcom, Infiltration, Gamerbee et maintenant Daigo, ils ont critiqué publiquement le jeu (enfin un des aspects)


J'me ferais pas de soucis sur ce que dit Daïgo, c'est quand même le mec qui a dit que SF4 ne méritait pas son Ryu  ::ninja::

----------


## Wahou

> Thy, Kami, Daigo et compagnie


César, ceux qui vont mourir d'indigestion te saluent !

Globalement d'accord sur la question des variations et tout ce que vous dites de trop vrai sur le monde, le neutral et tout. 
Ce qui est assez frustrant avec le jeu c'est que tu rentres quasiment toujours les mêmes combos. Le neutral est plutôt sympa mais quand tu en viens à l'optimisation des dégâts sur une ouverture la variété et la difficulté sont tristounes comparée à la plupart des jeux (et notamment le SF4). Par exemple avec Dhalsim tu as deux routes et pas une de plus en punition (sauf CC, CH ou coin mais ça rajoute pas non plus des possibilités démentielles), c'est un peu fade. Après tu peux varier un peu les strings, les frames traps et les carrottes mais quand ça ouvre c'est toujours pareil et ça se limite à deux hits (trois si t'es airborne) + spécial + éventuellement CA. Bref, on a l'impression de faire toujours pareil et niveau exé on atteint très très rapidement la barre avec la plupart des persos (du coup les quelques persos un peu plus techniques apparaissent désavantagés s'il te suffit de jouer Necalli pour mettre 350dmg les doigts dans le nez). Je trouve l'idée de Daigo pas mal mais justement pour moi cette idée de just frame ne devrait pas se traduire par des dégâts (plus-value gameplay = 0) mais par un push back réduit et donc la possibilité de combos inédits, ça rajouterait clairement une couche aussi bien offensive que défensive.

Sinon Kami tous les normaux ne font pas le même pushback selon les distances (ou en tout cas tu termines pas pareil), par exemple j'ai une distance où quand je fais 2hk certains persos galèrent à me punir parce que je finis super loin. Et si le blockstun est le même tu peux jouer sur le moment où ton coup touche on block pour maximiser ton recovery (par rapport au blockstun) et devenir positif. Par exemple pour Sim, le 2mk est positif en garde à distance max mais très négatif au CaC. Tu peux également mettre des set-ups quand l'adversaire est à terre pour rester positif tout en faisant la balayette au CaC (ce qui est très trompeur), il suffit que le gars se relève et soit touché à la fin de l'anim' (Dankadillas fait de belles choses avec ça). Le principe est grosso modo le même pour les autres layettes de Sim.

J'ai pas de problème particulier avec le Vreversal. Généralement je trouve que ça passe ou pas pour des raisons assez intuitives. C'est une option forte quand tu arrives à la caler (ça reset le neutral), et c'est carottable mais faut le minder (distance et coup), personnellement en dehors des joueurs qui abusent j'ai du mal à vraiment les punir. En gros c'est toujours une question de blockstun et de recovery de l'attaquant ? J'ai pas vraiment labé le truc mais il me semble qu'en gros pour pas se faire punir par choppe ou autre (saut, CA, etc) il faut que l'attaquant soit négatif on block. Si le Reversal fonctionne à partir de -1 c'est bien, effectivement si c'est carottable avec des coups négatifs c'est pas cool...

Pour le CC le problème c'est que certains persos peuvent les exploiter bien mieux que d'autres. Déjà quand tu peux mettre CC>dash>combo>vtrigger>ender c'est différent d'un Sim qui fait CC>BnB, même si j'ai conscience qu'il peut CC du bout de l'écran il met pas grand chose derrière. Je pense que d'autres persos sont aussi assez désavantagés. Par exemple certains CC Anti-air donnent lieu à des punitions ridicules (mid-screen notamment) alors que souvent c'est une grosse prise de risque. Je trouve le principe du CC bien précisément parce que c'est pas une mécanique de défense "gratuite" comme la focus. Tu prends souvent de gros risques pour une grosse reward, mais le jeu ne garantie pas à tous cette reward et ça ça mériterait d'être amélioré selon moi... 

Vu mon nombre d'heures dessus j'aurai du mal à dire que j'aime pas le jeu. Je le trouve joli et plutôt agréable à jouer pour un casu comme moi. Les persos ont des styles assez variés et mine de rien les nouvelles mécaniques du V sont bonnes. Le V-Trigger est une option vraiment chouette qui crée de grosses différences entre les persos et les mécaniques universelles (CC, VReversal) sont assez bien pensées. Ce qui saoule c'est toujours les finitions approximatives (même si ça s'est amélioré on aurait pu espérer mieux d'un mastodonte comme Capcom) et le manque de profondeur du gameplay. Et je suis pas vraiment d'accord avec l'idée que ça va avec la casualisation. SFIV était tout à fait ouvert aux casus (tu pouvais t'amuser très vite) tout en offrant une belle marge de progression, idem Tekken et même peut être les jeux ArcSys (même si je connais pas bien). J'ai l'impression que tu peux jouer en mode défoulage et t'amuser rapidement à apprendre des phases simples, ça n'empêche pas le jeu de proposer énormément d'opti si tu veux la jouer plus hardcore. Dans SFV l'opti se limite à perfectionner son neutral, ses réflexes et son mindgame, un peu aride quoi.

----------


## Kamikaze

Ouais pour Sim ça fait partie des exceptions que j'évoque (balayette de Karin) mais c'est pas la norme, les frame data variable. D'allleurs sim un des persos les plus stylés clairement, justement parce qu'il respecte pas trop les règles (exécution difficile, variation selon la qualité de l'exé, variation de frame selon la gestion de la distance, etc.)

Effectivement aride c'est le mot mais l'air de rien c'est un choix défendable, un peu comme une partie d'échec, y'a beaucoup de vu et revu mais ça reste des fondamentaux. Mais ouais clairement un manque d'options qui permettent aux joueurs de s'exprimer

V Reversal le soucis c'est que c'est ta seule option défensive quand tu block (avec à la limite quelque coups armor borderline et EX/Super invu) donc le fait qu'elle soit faible crée un jeu défensif assez sec quoi

Le CC c'est le contraire, petit risque gros reward, tu peux assez tranquillement whiff du st HK avec Karin ou Necalli sans trop de crainte vu que le whiff punish est assez limité du fait de la portée des coups et des combos possibles (t'auras pas genre bas mk hado FADC pour rentabiliser un whiff punish). La reward est énorme en terme de dégâts, stun, barre de super, barre de v trigger, knockdown, wall carry, reset, etc...

----------


## Wahou

Pas faux pour le CC, mais là encore ça dépend des persos. Si Karin et Necalli sont bien pourvus sur leurs coups qui font CC (et ont la punition qui fait mal avec), d'autres persos ont des CC plus risqués. Je pense par défaut à Dhalsim mais le 4Hp faut le sortir bien tôt pour pas ramasser un pied dans la tronche (et la max derrière), de même le st. Hk a quand même un gros startup et une certaine recovery qui fait que tu peux bien jump in dedans si tu as un minimum de read. Sinon oui les whiff punish sont ridicules et ça récompense clairement pas un jeu de neutral subtil. La plupart des joueurs se contentent de bourrer soit un coup qui va CC (Karin, Necalli), soit un coup qui sort vite, a une bonne prio et/ou avance pour confirm quelque chose dessus (les st. Mk, Laura, Ibuki, etc). Tout simplement parce que ça marche.
Pour le coup je rejoins Yaourt sur un point, les coups sortent parfois trop vite. Ca ne me dérangerait pas que certains coups soient plus lents (surtout en matière de recovery) pour pouvoir récompenser un peu la lecture défensive et le whiff punish.
Totalement d'accord sur la sécheresse du jeu défensif. Mais le fait que ça exige une bonne garde (et une bonne lecture pour les 50/50 de choppe) est un des points que j'aime beaucoup dans le jeu. Tu n'as pas une solution universelle qui te sort du pressing, tu es condamné à lire. Ce qui m'embête plus c'est qu'une bonne lecture ne t'assure pas toujours une issue favorable. Typiquement avec Sim contre les choppes tu es assez démuni. Le backdash peut se faire rattrapper par certaines choppes (notamment ex) tandis que le saut laisse l'avantage à l'adversaire (du fait de sa lenteur) sur les choppes simples. Du coup une des seules bonnes options c'est le ex air gale mais ça coûte du meter et c'est pas facile à caler dans un tick throw. Je me plains pas de cette difficulté (chaque perso à ses points faibles) ce qui est chiant encore une fois c'est que en rendant certaines options ultra avantageuses le style des parties s'en trouve nivelé. En gros contre Sim ça s'est fort donc je le bourre et je vais gagner, et tu gagnes...
Plus de variétés dans les sauts serait cool également (quitte à les ralentir). Les variations de hit box permettant de "casser" certains anti-air, et c'est très bien, mais c'est pas assez systématique (et les persos qui en sont privés sont condamnés à rester cloués au sol). Du coup je n'ai pas expérimenté la mécanique mais l'idée de plusieurs sauts (à la KoF) me paraît sympa sur le principe.

----------


## Kamikaze

Le problème c'est pas la lenteur c'est la portée, SF4 et SF2 on des frames bien plus rapides mais le whiff punish est plus présent

Pour la choppe toutes les options dont tu parles se font massacrer par des frame trap (surtout backdash en crush counter) donc ça rend la choppe assez pénible parfois

----------


## ababa

Le stage d'Abigail, ça rame vraiment chez moi, la différence est assez flagrante, je passe nettement en dessous des 40 fps (visuellement parlant)  :Emo: 
J'ai jamais vu une diff aussi grande entre des stages niveau framerate  ::huh:: 
(je me disais bien quand j'ai joué contre wahou et yogg sur le stage d'Abigail, y avait comme un petit problème)

----------


## Mr Thy

http://www.j-gel.jp/index.html

Euh... ok.

----------


## Mjoln

Hahaha  ::):  #LeJapon

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Le stage d'Abigail, ça rame vraiment chez moi, la différence est assez flagrante, je passe nettement en dessous des 40 fps (visuellement parlant) 
> J'ai jamais vu une diff aussi grande entre des stages niveau framerate 
> (je me disais bien quand j'ai joué contre wahou et yogg sur le stage d'Abigail, y avait comme un petit problème)


Ça c'est la multitude de persos animés en arrière plan, ça fait ramer...

----------


## Wahou

Oui pour le whiff punish. Mais pour le coup je pensais plutôt à mes réflexes de larve congestionnée qui font que la rapidité de SF en général (au hasard le IV) me rend (mais à mon avis je suis pas le seul) cette option de gameplay quasi inaccessible.

Pour la choppe oui bien sûr. Ce qui fait que les persos qui ont de bons frame traps sont en fait ceux qui permettent un mix-up à la choppe dedans (en soit ça me dérange pas, Dhalsim a très souvent l'option gale/choppe qui est un mix up efficace). J'envisageais le cas précis où la lecture était bonne et que tu cherchais à punir en te disant "il va chopper" et qu'il le fait. Même dans ces cas, le succès n'est pas garanti. Par exemple même sur des persos qui ont un saut lambda, si tu whiffes ta choppe normale tu peux toujours faire lp en anti-air derrière. J'ai rien contre le lp anti-air notez. Mais je pense que le whiff de choppe devrait être beaucoup plus pénalisant en fait.

----------


## Mr Thy

Footsies motherf*cker!




Le ft10 complet : https://www.twitch.tv/videos/164329936?t=01h52m52s

----------


## von_yaourt

Pourquoi il mash comme un fou furieux quand il est en hitstun, l'autre ?  ::P:

----------


## Kamikaze

Tactique side by side bien casse couille typique des ricains et mild autism

----------


## Hige

> Pourquoi il mash comme un fou furieux quand il est en hitstun, l'autre ?


Me semble que c'est Momochi qui fait ça  ::o: 

PR Rog racontait sur un de ses streams que les joueurs jap ont l'habitude de pianoter quand ils sont en fin de combo ou en super, habitude venue de l'arcade. Il racontait ça parce qu'on lui a posé la question de pourquoi il appuyait sur ses boutons de poing après chaque dash straight, c'est l'habitude qu'il a chopé à force de jouer contre les japs.

J'suis sûr que vous faites pareil aussi, juste que vous y faites pas attention  ::o:

----------


## Kamikaze

Art of war:

https://youtu.be/tUSXBj0HuQI?t=11m

----------


## Mjoln

Haha, je connaissais pas du tout cette habitude. C'est bien une invention américaine donc, si on se fie à cette video. Abusé de dire que les japonais ne sont pas au niveau mentalement à cause de ça... je trouve ça assez crade comme eux moi.

Édit : hahaha, et finalement la justification ultime du gars, c'est que quand il y a des milliers de dollars à gagner tous les moyens sont bons. L'américain parfait.

----------


## Kamikaze

Beaucoup de joueur jouent avec des sticks silencieux maintenant (dont Tokido) du coup pour éviter qu'on écoute leur stick. Pareil pour les joueurs qui ramène un truc pour bloquer la vue de l'adversaire sur le stick, genre un rideau placé entre les joueurs, on voit ça régulièrement à l'EVO

----------


## Wahou

On parle juste de Mago là. C'est pas une première. Je me souviens l'avoir entendu dire qu'il perdait contre des joueurs moins bons que lui et que c'était la faute du jeu  ::(: . Et d'ailleurs toute sa sauce sur Punk vient après avoir dit "c'est la première que je croise quelqu'un qui joue mon perso mieux que moi...". Mago et son ego quoi. Après j'ai pas vu l'interview de base et je sais pas s'il reproche une gêne physique (coude, obstruction visuelle) de l'adversaire ou simplement un style qui le dérange (le gars fait du bruit avec son stick et n'a pas un gameplan lisible). Dans le premier cas je comprendrai, dans le second non.
Pour moi c'est pas une question de dollars mais de stratégies et de sang froid. Si t'arrives pas à contrer un mec qui mash y a deux possibilités : le jeu est mal foutu ou t'es un cake. J'opterai pour la deuxième option parce que même dans la vidéo disrespect Ken/Abigail on voit qu'il y a un gros écart de vie à la base mais que sinon tu peux toujours orchestrer des trades à ton avantage voir des coups (armor ou prio si tu times bien) qui vont casser le mash de lp. Si tu sens que le mec va faire n'importe quoi tu mets juste un coup invu et on en parle plus. C'est juste que Mago c'est pas Daigo et que c'est pas le genre à mettre un coup invu très risqué dans le neutral en mindant que l'autre va taper. Lui il veut jouer son jeu de footsies super carré où tu tapes chacun ton tour et tu whiffes punish. Il admet pas de se faire battre par des mecs qui sont beaucoup plus YOLO et perso, ça me fait bien rire. C'est comme la guerre. Si y a un mec qui se pointe aujourd'hui en disant : nan mais les gars si vous faites pas des batailles rangées où on tire chacun son tour c'est que vous savez pas vous battre. Tu peux bien la ramener autant que tu veux, à la fin c'est toi qui finira par terre. +1 pour Aris donc (même si il part dans des délires contrefactuels un peu douteux sur le Mago Yolo et le Mago clean).

Attendez j'ai pas du bien comprendre du coup, le reproche c'est vraiment : "Maman, il fait du bruit avec son stick" ? (quelqu'un a le lien de l'interview originale?)

----------


## Kamikaze

Nan t'es à côté de la plaque Wahou, les japs (pas que Mago) parlaient des tricks et tactiques quand tu joues en côte à côte

Énormément de joueurs européen et asiatiques on découvert la technique du dead button à l'evo, les mecs d'amérique du sud et des US sont très forts à ça. C'est genre tu fais semblant de dragon sur la relevée et autres feintes, ou tu fais du bruit avec le stick pour faire chier les timings adverse.

Je peux te garantir que c'est méga déstabilisant en tournoi parce que même inconsciemment tu vas parfois garder ou faire un coup en réaction dans le vent. Même si t'as des écouteurs tu pourras pas t'empêcher de visuellement voir le mec bouger et tu vas réagir différemment, parce que ton cerveau a depuis belle lurette, en 5 min, rentré un algo dans ta tête qui associe les mouvements du mec à côté de toi avec ce qui se passe à l'écran.

Ça explique beaucoup de chose la situation réelle en tournoi, genre les perfs d'Alioune etc. aller en tournoi c'est un autre monde

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Sachant que 70% du temps l'algo marche, tu vois le mec faire la manip avant que le coup sorte, genre Hadoken, tu peux y réagir 10 fois plus vite. Tu deviens habitué à jouer comme ça, et quand le mec feinte il faut désapprendre ce réflexe, très dur.

Tous les tournois jap (historiquement le tougeki) sont en face à face sur borne en versus, l'evo depuis le début c'est side by side

- - - Mise à jour - - -

D'ailleurs dans la fameuse vidéo du full parry de daigo, si tu regardes Justin Wong quand il comprend que Daigo va tenter de full parry et tuer, il mash son stick, ce qui est inutile, chun li ne peut rien faire dans cette situation.

Mais c'était pour faire rater daigo, il s'ACHARNE violemment sur son stick

----------


## Mr Thy

Bah le fameux moment evo 37, peu de gens le savent, mais cette tactique fonctionnait bien. On montre que le fameux parry, mais Wong et Daigo avaient déjà joué un match avant, et le mashing de Wong avait particulierement agacé Diego. A tel point que quand Wong voulait serrer la main, Daigo l'a parry IRL (!) et s'est barré pour aller souffler un peu. C'est un des rares moment où on voit Daigo vraiment en rogne.

----------


## von_yaourt

Ah non mais je sais que es mecs mashent pour déconcentrer, mais le mec qui mashe dès qu'il se fait toucher, et pas juste aux abords de sa relevée, c'est nouveau.  ::P: 

Pour tokido, connaissant des gens qui ont joué contre lui à Cannes en 2012, il joue effectivement sur des boutons silencieux, mais il a justement des boutons (qu'ils a démappés) non silencieux pour utiliser cette technique de fouine.

----------


## Wahou

Ok j'avais rien bité, genre au voisinage de l'orbite de Pluton, mais du coup l'analyse de Aris est curieuse aussi avec son Mago vs Mago... 

Toujours est-il que je maintiens mon +1. Dead button ou pas tu trouveras toujours un moyen de briser la routine de jeu ou de destabiliser l'adversaire avec des trucs qui sont pas immédiatement "dans le jeu" mais qui appartienne à une surcouche qui fait pourtant partie intégrante de la compèt'. Clairement le(s) bonnet(s) de Punk c'est un gros mind d'intimidation comme son côté rigolard jme fous de ta gueule en permanence, idem pour les tea bags, les chariades en mode "pesée", etc... 
Moi ça me paraît normal : si tu reposes ton jeu sur une perception (même inconsciente) des tapotis de l'adversaire, il faut pas s'étonner qu'il essaye de te mind sachant qu'un tel mind n'est pas "gratuit". Ca s'apparente ni plus ni moins à une feinte ce qui n'est pas vraiment de l'anti jeu, il suffit que le mec liste ta feinte pour reprendre l'ascendant. En plus, mine de rien ce sont des inputs en plus (même balancés n'importe comment) il faut arriver à rentrer dans le rang au moment voulu/nécessaire. Ce truc peut te perturber autant voir plus que l'adversaire si tu sais pas ce que tu fais. En plus si tu interdits ça c'est la pente glissante (je caricature). Tu interdis les raccourcis, tu interdis certains sticks/pads, tu interdis de réaliser des inputs superflus/vides, tu interdis le piano inputs et le plink, tu retournes jouer à Urban Champions...

Bon par contre c'est vrai qu'il y a une limite si par exemple tu customs ton stick pour qu'il balance la cucaracha à chaque input ou que tu mets un T-shirt avec sa mère photoshopée. Il y a un équilibre à trouver entre ce qui fait partie de la compétition et du jeu (ou méta jeu), et ce qui ruine clairement le jeu ou le dégrade (il y a eu des problèmes et des réflexions comme ça au rugby au moment des changements de règles). Bref on arrivera peut être à une homologation des sticks et à un règlement très pointu des versus (qui finiront probablement avec des écrans séparés comme ils ont arrêté (du moins il me semble qu'ils évitent), d'aligner les équipes face à face à CS parce que le taunt et les déstabilisations peuvent prendre le pas sur le reste).

Edit : Je te crois bien volontiers pour le côté dérangeant du truc. Ca m'hallucine parce que quand je joue en versus j'ai déjà du mal à suivre ce qui se passe à l'écran, alors m'occuper des bruits et des mains de l'autre...juste pour Alioune il me semble qu'il a pas fait beaucoup mieux sur des tournois online (FdJ notamment).

----------


## Hige

> Alioune


Qui ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Wahou

Et sinon :

----------


## Wahou

Diego qui gagne avec son Guile.

----------


## ababa

Une question:

Pourquoi dans les tournois, on voit qu'ils utilisent des écrans gaming Zowie, sans doute des écrans TN 144 hz?

Alors que les tournois se passent généralement sur PS4

Sur PC, ceux qui ont des écrans 144 hz, vous passez en 60 hz pour SF5?

----------


## Mr Thy

Le jeu tourne toujours à 60 Hz (si ton ordi peut suivre... la frame data est calculée par rapport à 60 Hz, donc faut que le jeu tourne à cette fréquence fixe), donc ça n'a aucun sens d'avoir plus de Hz.

C'est surtout une question d'input lag. Le moment entre lequel t'appuyes sur un bouton, et que l'action sort. C'est une combinaison du hardware (l'électronique de ton pad/stick, le processing de ton écran, le moteur du jeu, et en partie aussi l'OS qui tourne derrière). Donc pleins de trucs variables, ca peut donc servir de minimaliser un max ces variables.
Si t'as déjà joué sur un téléviseur LCD/Plasma, t'auras probablement remarqué qu'il peut il y avoir une sérieuse latence (c'est pour ça qu'il y a un Game Mode sur la plupart des téléviseurs). Zowie/Benq sont réputés pour avoir du input lag assez faible (en dessous de 16ms). 
Mais surtout, ça sert d'avoir une plateforme la plus uniforme pour les tournois. Tu prends toujours une PS4, avec les mêmes moniteurs si possible: les joueurs ne sont pas dépaysés (question timing de combo, ça peut perturber un max, si tu t'entraines sur PC avec du matos complètement différent, ne t'étonnes pas qu'au début, tu rateras quelques timings). La plupart des tops players ont un système similaire pour s'entrainer.

Alors y a des gens qui vont dire que ce n'est que du gnagna. Certains joueurs sont pratiquement insensibles à ça, d'autres y sont très sensibles (moi par exemple). 

Tu peux voir un exemple ici (vers 1:00)

----------


## Hem

Pour vulgariser un max, sur un jeu à 60fps le 144hz permet aussi d'obtenir quasiment le même effet que la vsync sans le désavantage de rajouter du lag.
Imaginons que le jeu essaie de lancer 60 billes par seconde, y'aura moins de merde si y'a 144 boites pour les réceptionner que tout pile 60.

----------


## ababa

> Le jeu tourne toujours à 60 Hz (si ton ordi peut suivre... la frame data est calculée par rapport à 60 Hz, donc faut que le jeu tourne à cette fréquence fixe), donc ça n'a aucun sens d'avoir plus de Hz.
> 
> C'est surtout une question d'input lag. Le moment entre lequel t'appuyes sur un bouton, et que l'action sort. C'est une combinaison du hardware (l'électronique de ton pad/stick, le processing de ton écran, le moteur du jeu, et en partie aussi l'OS qui tourne derrière). Donc pleins de trucs variables, ca peut donc servir de minimaliser un max ces variables.
> Si t'as déjà joué sur un téléviseur LCD/Plasma, t'auras probablement remarqué qu'il peut il y avoir une sérieuse latence (c'est pour ça qu'il y a un Game Mode sur la plupart des téléviseurs). Zowie/Benq sont réputés pour avoir du input lag assez faible (en dessous de 16ms). 
> Mais surtout, ça sert d'avoir une plateforme la plus uniforme pour les tournois. Tu prends toujours une PS4, avec les mêmes moniteurs si possible: les joueurs ne sont pas dépaysés (question timing de combo, ça peut perturber un max, si tu t'entraines sur PC avec du matos complètement différent, ne t'étonnes pas qu'au début, tu rateras quelques timings). La plupart des tops players ont un système similaire pour s'entrainer.
> 
> Alors y a des gens qui vont dire que ce n'est que du gnagna. Certains joueurs sont pratiquement insensibles à ça, d'autres y sont très sensibles (moi par exemple). 
> 
> Tu peux voir un exemple ici (vers 1:00)


Merci mais du coup toi qui a un écran G-Sync donc au-dessus du 60 hz, tu fais comment?
J'ai pas souvenir en ayant eu des écrans 120 hz+ (quand je jouais à autre chose que des jeux de baston), on pouvait sélectionner automatiquement de refresh rate en fonction des jeux?
Oui je connais l'histoire de l'input lag inférieur à une frame soit 16,7 ms mais c'est pas le cas de la quasi totalité des écrans moniteurs PC décent? (IPS, TN)
Contrairement aux TV dont il y a des traitements d'image qui alourdissent l'input lag je crois
Sinon, je crois que je suis bon pour m'acheter un PC, je suis CPU limited sur ce jeu (j'ai regardé le gestionnaire de tâche, le jeu qui bouffe 90% des ressources du CPU  :Emo: )




> Intel® Core™ i5-6200U Processor
> 2,3 ghz





> *Street Fighter V Minimum Requirements*cpu:
> Intel Core i3-4160 @ 3.60GHz
> 
> 
> CPU Speed:
> Info
> 
> 
> ram:
> ...

----------


## Hem

Normalement à partir du moment où une appli est en plein écran elle a la main mise sur le taux de rafraîchissement (dans la limite de ce que l'écran peut afficher). Si t'es en fenêtré c'est le paramètres que t'as défini dans windows (la fréquence du bureau).

----------


## Mr Thy

Bah le Gsync permet juste désactiver le Vsync (qui rajoute du lag), c'est tout. Vsync et Gsync sont des tech indépendantes. Par défaut vsync est même activé (c'est tout à fait possible d'encore avoir du tearing si tu désactive le vsync et que la framerate dépasse les limites du circuit gsync). Si le vsync reste activé, il s'active au moment que tu dépasses le refresh max de l'écran, avec l'input lag qui va avec.

Mon écran va jusqu'a 165 Hz, mais si le jeu tourne à 60 fps, ben ça tourne à 60 fps. La plupart des jeu de baston pas codés à la pisse des bois sont limités ingame à un framerate fixe (KOF XIII ne l'était pas au début et ça donnait des probs avec les écrans >60 Hz).

En Gsync l'idéal question lag c'est d'avoir le VSync désactivé, avec un frame limiter pour le cas où le rendu dépasse le refresh rate max de l'écran).

----------


## Kamikaze

Ça explique beaucoup de choses:

https://www.reddit.com/r/StreetFight...etcode_in_sfv/

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> "The reason why Street Fighter 5 netcode is bad, is because of 2 things.
> One, it unfairly puts all of the latency on one player instead distributing it between them both.
> And then the second thing that’s wrong is that, it doesn’t have a clock speed synchronization function (?) so because of that whatever computer or system is running faster than the other is the one that’s constantly getting the rollback.
> And it doesn’t try to speed or slow the game down slightly in order to get that done."

----------


## ababa

> Bah le Gsync permet juste désactiver le Vsync (qui rajoute du lag), c'est tout. Vsync et Gsync sont des tech indépendantes. Par défaut vsync est même activé (c'est tout à fait possible d'encore avoir du tearing si tu désactive le vsync et que la framerate dépasse les limites du circuit gsync). Si le vsync reste activé, il s'active au moment que tu dépasses le refresh max de l'écran, avec l'input lag qui va avec.
> 
> Mon écran va jusqu'a 165 Hz, mais si le jeu tourne à 60 fps, ben ça tourne à 60 fps. La plupart des jeu de baston pas codés à la pisse des bois sont limités ingame à un framerate fixe (KOF XIII ne l'était pas au début et ça donnait des probs avec les écrans >60 Hz).
> 
> En Gsync l'idéal question lag c'est d'avoir le VSync désactivé, avec un frame limiter pour le cas où le rendu dépasse le refresh rate max de l'écran).


On peut capper le nombre de fps/refresh rate sur SF5?
T'as quoi comme écran, le ROG PG279Q?

----------


## Kamikaze

Dans la série event hubs sont des enculés

On savait déjà que ces abrutis (qui ont a priori la plus grande audience en ce qui concerne la bagarre) choisissaient les tournois et évènements couverts comme bon leur semble, tout en étant les rois du clickbait

Et là on a Logan (winner stays on) qui montre que EHubs a refusé de poster au sujet du tournoi régulier qu'ils organisent (WSO), alors qu'il se proposait de tout rédiger, plus qu'à publier.

Va falloir m'expliquer leur logique, y'a plusieurs tournois locaux qu'ils ne couvrent jamais et c'est une belle attitude pourrie!

Au cachot EHubs!

----------


## Wahou

Ça confirme bien le ressenti :
- on peut lagger tout seul dans son coin alors que pour l'autre c'est nickel
- en cas d'asymétrie, le gars qui a une connexion toute pourrie est moins affecté que celui qui a une connexion crème
Tristesse. Perso je BlackList systématiquement les connexions en mousse (après un BO3 pour laisser une chance, jurisprudence Le Dahu) et ça améliore progressivement ma proportion de matchs potables...en attendant que Capcom trouve une solution (rêver d'un monde meilleur, etc.)

----------


## Mr Thy

> On peut capper le nombre de fps/refresh rate sur SF5?
> T'as quoi comme écran, le ROG PG279Q?


Acer XB271HU en 144 Hz. Le cap ingame est à 60 fps, tu peux pas changer. Comme j'ai dit, toute la logique de la frame data est basé sur ces 60 fps. Si ton ordi n'arrive pas à les tenir, ça va juste dropper des frames pour tenir la vitesse du jeu constante.

- - - Updated - - -




> Dans la série event hubs sont des enculés
> 
> On savait déjà que ces abrutis (qui ont a priori la plus grande audience en ce qui concerne la bagarre) choisissaient les tournois et évènements couverts comme bon leur semble, tout en étant les rois du clickbait
> 
> Et là on a Logan (winner stays on) qui montre que EHubs a refusé de poster au sujet du tournoi régulier qu'ils organisent (WSO), alors qu'il se proposait de tout rédiger, plus qu'à publier.
> 
> Va falloir m'expliquer leur logique, y'a plusieurs tournois locaux qu'ils ne couvrent jamais et c'est une belle attitude pourrie!
> 
> Au cachot EHubs!


Ouais, c'est bien dommage, avant y avait Shoryuken, mais ils sont un peu à la masse pour le moment.

----------


## Ouro

Je vais plus sur EHubs pour ça et c'est aussi devenu les pires suceurs de Capcom, me demande si ils sont pas payés par eux sous la table d'ailleurs  ::siffle::

----------


## Wahou

Leur page d'Advertising  laisse clairement supposer qu'ils ne fonctionnent pas comme un media classique qui distingue explicitement les infos produites indépendamment par ses journalistes, des pubs qui le font vivre. Quand tu lis parmi d'autres articles ce genre de chose, tu te dis que les mecs font plus de la réclame que de vrais tests matos (comme les commentateurs des streams capcom fighters d'ailleurs).
Peut-être même qu'ils ne publient que des infos qui viennent de flows financés...ça expliquerait l'absence de certaines manif' locales.

Edit : d'un autre côté si on s'en tient à ça, ce serait à la fois illégal (ce qui est chaud) et paradoxal (ce qui surprend moins) de la part d'eventhubs. Donc c'est peut être juste qu'ils mettent ce qu'ils veulent, qu'ils ont des goûts de m*** ou qu'ils ont des rancœurs contre les brits ?
Edit 2: je dis vraiment de la merde il y a bien de la pub explicite sur Eventhubs...reste la question des "publireportages" et des choix dans les news.

----------


## Mr Thy

Ehubs je le lis surtout pour avoir un aperçu rapide des résultats de tournois. Sinon, principalement le reddit, bien qu'il y a un paquet de m*rde dessus aussi.

----------


## Hige

> Ehubs je le lis surtout pour avoir un aperçu rapide des résultats de tournois. Sinon, principalement le reddit, bien qu'il y a un paquet de m*rde dessus aussi.


Tant que tu vas pas sur le reddit kappa remplis de tards.

----------


## Mr Thy

Ouais non, zone sous court martiale ça.

----------


## Mjoln

Abigail, Abigail, Abigail... y a pas qu'Abigail qui arrache la barre chez Capcom...

----------


## Mr Thy

Allez hop, BrutalAce et khaledantar666 (ceux qui font les bons mods de costards) ont reçu un avis de retrait de la part de Capcom. Bon, ils demandaient de la thune pour certains mods, donc c'est un peu normal. Mais ça reste dommage quand même, ils font du bon taf quand même. Parfois ils font plus d'efforts que Capcom eux-mêmes je trouve.

----------


## Clydopathe

Salut les canards!

Je me suis pris SFV sur un moment de faiblesse la semaine dernière et je l'ai un peu testé. C'est normal de ne pas avoir le mode de jeu histoire principale? Je ne peux que faire les histoires des personnages et ça me perturbe un peu.

----------


## Supergounou

C'est un DLC qu'il faut télécharger, "Street Fighter V General Story" un truc du genre. Prépare ta connexion par contre, de mémoire c'est 8Go. Et n'hésite pas à le faire dans les 2 modes de difficulté, ça donne plein de FM pour t'acheter un nouveau perso  ::):

----------


## Zerger

> C'est normal de ne pas avoir le mode de jeu histoire principale?  ça me perturbe un peu.


Et ca n'est que le début  ::P:

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Le début de quoi ?

----------


## Hige

> Last year's EVO champion feels Juri 'has no future' in Street Fighter 5


...


Quoi ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Mr Thy

Vu comment il peine pour le moment, celui qui le dit non plus  ::ninja::

----------


## ababa

Il a joué tous les persos sauf Bison  ::ninja::

----------


## Clydopathe

> C'est un DLC qu'il faut télécharger, "Street Fighter V General Story" un truc du genre. Prépare ta connexion par contre, de mémoire c'est 8Go. Et n'hésite pas à le faire dans les 2 modes de difficulté, ça donne plein de FM pour t'acheter un nouveau perso


OK merci! 8Go le mode histoire, ça pique un peu. On a une idée si Feilong va rejoindre le roster à un moment ou à un autre?

----------


## Wahou

@ Clydo . Rien sur Fei Long pour le moment. Deux indices qui ne disent rien sur une éventuelle sortie : Il a sa tronche sur le bus d'un niveau. Il a sa fiche technique SFV sur le portail CFN (comme Honda).
@ Thy . Das coup bas.  :haha:

----------


## Mjoln

Reads :

----------


## Mr Thy

https://twitter.com/AJP_Diddle/media

Mattez ses peintures...

----------


## Wahou

Trop classe. Merci pour le partage.

----------


## yodaxy

> https://twitter.com/AJP_Diddle/media
> 
> Mattez ses peintures...


Superbe !  ::o:

----------


## Mjoln

Des canards dispos pour du bourre pif cet aprèm ? Suis dispo dès maintenant !

----------


## ababa

> For SFV only:
> 
> -Try to set everything in the driver to "let application decide"
> 
> *-Leave vsync alone, never turn it off manually it could desync SFV and cause problems.
> *
> -If you fiddle with msi afterburner or other overclock softwares, you might need to clean install your drivers to reset your settings to default. 
> 
> SFV isn't well optimized for the PC, from what I've read, it relied heavily on vsync to keep the game functioning correctly since alot of the moves are frame dependent. If one or both of you have frame rate issues, or you disabled vsync and made the game go above 60fps, it can actually desync your game and cause disconnections. Samething with below 60fps. 
> ...


Peut être que mes problèmes de lag/micro-stuttering vont être réglés  ::lol::

----------


## Mr Thy

Bon, spéciale pour ababa. La VRAI science du pif shoryu:

----------


## ababa

Ce débile Ryu  :Emo: 
Débile mais efficace  ::o:

----------


## Hige

Faut respecter Jyobin  ::o: 

Sinon il te pète les dents, il a un passé de combattant MMA.

----------


## Wahou

C'est mon modèle.

----------


## Rom1

The real Roo. Tellement stylé.

----------


## ababa

J'aime beaucoup mais le Ryu qui m'a donné envie, c'est le Ryu de Tokido  ::love:: 
Jyobin, j'arriverais jamais à piffer comme lui, il fait comment d'ailleurs?
Il met des dragons improbables  :Emo:

----------


## Mr Thy

Petit échange sympatique entre deux baroudeurs de la rue. Pour protéger l'identité l'adversaire (appelons le Jolmn), j'ai caché le HUD  ::ninja::

----------


## Hige

https://www.twitch.tv/capcomfighters

Japan Cup pour les lève-tôt/couche-tard  ::o:

----------


## Hem

C'est moi où les randoms japonais sont bien plus violent que les randoms occidentaux? Y'a des matchs sympas dans ces pools.

----------


## Mjoln

> Petit échange sympatique entre deux baroudeurs de la rue. Pour protéger l'identité l'adversaire (appelons le Jolmn), j'ai caché le HUD


Hahaha j'avais pas calculé la zique  ::): 


Némo...

https://clips.twitch.tv/ColorfulNurt...ireShazBotstix

----------


## Yoggsothoth

> https://www.twitch.tv/capcomfighters
> 
> Japan Cup pour les lève-tôt/couche-tard


Et pour ceux qui sont des couches tôt : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cvx4...icMpP7aNKYIFYk

Franchement le niveau des pools est top  ::o:

----------


## Supergounou

Merci beaucoup Yogg  ::):

----------


## Hige

> Et pour ceux qui sont des couches tôt : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cvx4...icMpP7aNKYIFYk
> 
> Franchement le niveau des pools est top


Exemple de match en pool : YHC Mochi - Fuudo  ::O:

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Non mais le FANG de Toriha face à Dogura  ::O: 

EDIT : Stormkubo's back  ::lol::  avec Abigail  ::trollface::

----------


## Supergounou

Je viens de voir un match Abi vs Abi, ça m'a donné mal à la tête. Pourtant c'est un perso que j'ai envie de jouer, mais le versus de ces 2 géants, je sais pas, ça a quelque chose d’irréel, limite indécent dans SF5.

Mais au final, il sert à quoi le vtrigger?

----------


## Kamikaze

Tiens Wahou c'est de ça dont je parlais cet aprem si tu l'avais pas vu, quand c'est l'icone serveur (les 3 carrés connectés) tu sais que ça va lag, l'autre c'est connexion p2p

----------


## Mr Thy

> Je viens de voir un match Abi vs Abi, ça m'a donné mal à la tête. Pourtant c'est un perso que j'ai envie de jouer, mais le versus de ces 2 géants, je sais pas, ça a quelque chose d’irréel, limite indécent dans SF5.
> 
> Mais au final, il sert à quoi le vtrigger?


Il te permet de charger tous ses HP, ça donne des propriétes comme le renvoi des boules, et le casse garde, entre autres.

----------


## Supergounou

C'est violent ! Merci  :;):

----------


## Mjoln

Le top 8 de la Japan cup, c'est maintenant !

https://www.twitch.tv/capcomfighters

----------


## yodaxy

Ça serait bien qu'ils montrent Menat  ::trollface::

----------


## Mr Thy

Assez décevant la finale...

----------


## HoStyle

Elle était beaucoup moins intense que fuudo contre le mec de 15 ans qui jouait zangief, il était très stylé lui.

----------


## Mjoln

Ouah il a 15 ans !?  ::o:

----------


## HoStyle

J'en sais rien mais les commentateurs parlaient du fait qu'il était jeune, que c'était son premier tournoi etc, j'ai calé un âge au hasard.

----------


## Mr Thy

Faudrait que tu taffes pour Eventhubs toi  ::):

----------


## ababa

Génial le petit Otani  ::wub:: 

Génial sa feinte, stand MK, v-trigger, stand HK, backdash, stand HK, LK, CA  :WTF: 

A partir de 31:48

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cJmv...KYIFYk&index=5

----------


## Mjoln

Ah ouai, je le connaissais pas lui. J'hésite entre deux qualificatifs : génial ou suicidaire...

----------


## Wahou

Copy pour les icônes de lag.
Et merci pour les links. J'ai beaucoup aimé le tournoi. Ca joue tres différemment "entre japs" par rapport aux autres Tournois du CPT. C'est cool.

----------


## Hige

Sako pls  ::O:

----------


## Wahou

Le perso a l'air ultra fort a mid range mais ca semble se compliquer sérieusement au CaC(anti airs médiocres, frame data assez pauvre, pas d'option à la relevée) et de loin (je crois pas trop aux carottes à la charge à long terme). A vous les studios.

----------


## yodaxy

Nooouuuveaux costumes :









http://www.capcom-unity.com/harrison...ng-august-29th

J'aime bien celui de Guile  ::): 

EDIT : je me rends compte que Guile va coiffer son chapeau avec son peigne à la fin du match  ::XD::

----------


## Mr Thy

Ah mais ça, ils s'en foutent depuis belle lurette. 

Bison et son costard alternatif où il remet son chapeau qu'il n'a pas. Ibuki écolière qui tire sur son masque qu'elle n'a plus.

Guile, costume de général à 5 étoiles. Le rang le plus haut de l'Airforce. Du coup, Byron ne peux pas être son supérieur... Capcom plz  ::siffle::

----------


## Hige

Karin sans ses anglaises : not Karin  :tired:

----------


## ababa

> Ah mais ça, ils s'en foutent depuis belle lurette. 
> 
> Bison et son costard alternatif où il remet son chapeau qu'il n'a pas. Ibuki écolière qui tire sur son masque qu'elle n'a plus.
> 
> Guile, costume de général à 5 étoiles. Le rang le plus haut de l'Airforce. Du coup, Byron ne peux pas être son supérieur... Capcom plz


/Nostalgie ON

Pourquoi y a pas des victory ''poses'' alternatives?
Par exemple, avoir les anciennes poses de SF2 

/Nostalgie OFF

----------


## Mr Thy

Parce que faire des costards, il y a moins de boulot.

----------


## Mjoln

Rom1 !!!  ::o:

----------


## Rom1

:Bave:  Jpeux pas le faire y a plus d'Ibuki en Super Gold :/

----------


## yodaxy

> Rom1 !!!




 ::):

----------


## ababa

Elle est bien brésilienne  ::trollface:: 
Lauraninho  :haha:

----------


## Mjoln

C'est trop bien ce concours  ::lol::

----------


## Mr Thy

Y'en avais un qui le faisait déjà depuis février

----------


## Supergounou

> C'est trop bien ce concours


Cammy win!

----------


## yodaxy

Je disais donc  ::ninja:: 




 ::o:  Ça lui va trop bien je trouve  ::wub::

----------


## Mr Thy

Laura  ::(: 

Je reste avoir du mal contre se perso du mal absolu.

----------


## Rom1

J'viens de faire une série de FT5 contre Mr Thy  ::lol:: ...









Fuck Bison®  :tired:

----------


## Mr Thy

Ouais, mais tu fatigait vers la fin. Au début c'était fuck Laura. Fuck Laura bien profond.

----------


## Rom1

Grave elle est relou. Je déteste tomber contre elle.

----------


## Hige

Me plains pas moi  ::ninja::

----------


## Seb Ryu 84

Je poste ici car c'est le jeu auquel je joue le plus et qu'il est fortement dépendant de la qualité du réseau mais je voulais savoir s'il y en a parmi vous (canards jouant à SFV) qui sont chez Orange/Sosh et en ADSL et pour qui SFV fonctionne bien en ligne? A la suite de leur dernière "enfilade" (abo revu à la hausse  ::(: ), j'hésites à partir de chez SFR sauf qu'actuellement je suis satisfait du réseau (15-20 ms de ping pour de l'ADSL en mode "jeu") et je n'ai pas envie d'y perdre dans l'opération...

----------


## ababa

> Laura 
> 
> Je reste avoir du mal contre se perso du mal absolu.


C'est pour ça que je train un Laura dans l'ombre, un jour je te volerais un FT2 avec ma Laura  ::lol:: 

@Sebryu

Je suis chez Orange Livebox Fibre 500 mégas

J'ai principalement des soucis contre les joueurs PS4, je sais pas pourquoi, mais je kiffe pas trop les affronter, assez random, la qualité de la connexion durant le match

Orange c'est cher c'est clair
Si je devais partir, je prendrais Red Fibre genre la promo 10 eur à vie avec 100 mégas

----------


## Seb Ryu 84

Merci ababa pour ton retour mais je suis un pauvre "provincial" et ne suis éligible qu'à l'ADSL... D'autres canards sont en ADSL chez Orange/Sosh (à vous écouter j'ai l'impression d'être le dernier en ADSL  ::'(: )?

----------


## ababa

Y  a un thread qui parle de connexion  :;): 

http://www.streetfighterfrance.com/t...ic-general-sfv

----------


## Mr Thy

> C'est pour ça que je train un Laura dans l'ombre, un jour je te volerais un FT2 avec ma Laura 
> 
> @Sebryu
> 
> Je suis chez Orange Livebox Fibre 500 mégas
> 
> J'ai principalement des soucis contre les joueurs PS4, je sais pas pourquoi, mais je kiffe pas trop les affronter, assez random, la qualité de la connexion durant le match
> 
> Orange c'est cher c'est clair
> Si je devais partir, je prendrais Red Fibre genre la promo 10 eur à vie avec 100 mégas


Probablement parce qu'un gros paquet de joueurs PS4 jouent en wifi.

Et sinon, si tu taffes bien ton perso et le système de jeu, c'est bien possible. J'ai repris le jeu de combat en "plus que casu" fin 2014. Des joueurs comme Yogg me mettaient des >20-0. Maintenant je me défend bien, je trouve. Pas top player (et vu le temps que j'y consacre, probablement jamais), mais quand même capable d'en faire chier quelques un. Mais comme je t'ai dit déjà avant, de temps en temps ça peut être utile de jouer d'autres persos, même ceux que tu n'aimes pas (surtout si t'as l'impression de stagner sur ton perso). Ca donne parfois d'autres perspective à ta manière de jouer. Et ça aide au connaissances de matchup aussi.

----------


## ababa

J'aimerais bien jouer un perso à choppe spé mais je sais pas comment placer la choppe spé ni l'execution exacte (parfois ça whiff de façon incompréhensible en training par ex, light + choppe spé)
Je sais que je prends sale quand certains abusent de la choppe spé  ::siffle::

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Light + choppe spé ? C'est pas combo hein  ::rolleyes::  C'est une "carotte" pour éviter que l'adversaire backdash par exemple (pour esquiver une choppe spé' genre)  si tu choppes trop tôt le block stun du coup fait que tu choppes dans le vent .
Du coup t'as reçu ton pad !?

----------


## ababa

Pas encore, je me défoule dans L4D2 (un jeu qui tourne bien sur mon laptop)  ::trollface:: 

Ouais merci, ça passait mieux quand je délayais la choppe spé (qcb et je délaye le bouton)

On peut pas passer la choppe spé à la fin d'un combo qui finit par un light?  ::huh::

----------


## Kamikaze

On peut pas chopper pendant un stun (hitstun ou block stun) donc on peut pas chopper en combo ou quand l'adversaire est encore sous l'effet d'un coup. Seul exception étant la choppe spé de gief et alex de dos là

----------


## Yoggsothoth

hummm je recommence, *les choppes spé' ne peuvent pas être placé en COMBO !!!* Sauf les "CA choppe" de certains perso et le lariat  HP ou en Vtrigger d'Alex .

Edit : Merci Kami .

----------


## Mr Thy

> Pas encore, je me défoule dans L4D2 (un jeu qui tourne bien sur mon laptop) 
> 
> Ouais merci, ça passait mieux quand je délayais la choppe spé (qcb et je délaye le bouton)
> 
> On peut pas passer la choppe spé à la fin d'un combo qui finit par un light?


Et c'est là qu'il se rend compte que tous les lp, SPD qu'il s'est mangé sont des tick throw, où on peut s'echapper.

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Non, là tu vas trop loin  ::ninja::

----------


## Mjoln

Yog !

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Ah ! Mais c'est sympa ça ! /go training

----------


## Mr Thy

Utilisation des persos dans le top 10 des tournois régionaux de la Capcup (images cliquables).
Europe:

Amérique du Sud:

Japon:


USA


Spoiler Alert! 






 ::ninja::

----------


## Seb Ryu 84

j'adore!

----------


## Hige

:tired: 

Le machin il outpoke Gief  :tired:

----------


## Mr Thy

Tellement qu'Infexious en saute de joie.

----------


## Mr Thy



----------


## Yoggsothoth

::'(:

----------


## Supergounou

Qu'il est mignon à donner à manger aux pigeons!  :Mellow2:

----------


## Mjoln

Il jouait moins les cœurs brisés quand Le Dahu lui a fait sa fête  ::ninja::

----------


## Mr Thy

Ca voulait "laver" mon Bison  ::O:

----------


## yodaxy

Ça tease :





 :Vibre:

----------


## Zerger

Vont-ils réussir à faire un perso plus moche que Ed et Abigail?

----------


## Hige

C'est une waifu, je doute qu'ils échouent  ::ninja::

----------


## von_yaourt

Ok, ils ont donc attendu d'être à Hong Kong pour révéler la nouvelle contrefaçon de Rose. J'apprécie l'ironie.

----------


## Mr Thy

Menat, quelle surprise.

Y a moyen de faire des setups dégeulasses avec les boules on dirait.

----------


## Hige

C'est un perso anime GG/BB  ::o:

----------


## Kamikaze

Menat révélée, plutôt stylée, dispo le 29. Plus réussie que Abigail et ED je trouve a priori, à voir en vrai

- - - Mise à jour - - -

----------


## Mr Thy

Et au moins un costum banni pour le prochain EVO, on reste dans les normes  ::):

----------


## Hige

En tout cas elle me sauce bien. Et j'ai assez de FM pour me l'acheter.

----------


## von_yaourt

> C'est un perso anime GG/BB


C'est un mélange entre Rose et Bridget, oui.

----------


## wcxd

Perso je suis bien deg, j'espérais un perso bien carré orienté spacing/zoning/footsies, pas un anime like qui n'a rien à foutre dans Street. Je reste sur T7 pour le coup.
Fuck Woshige  ::(: 

Edit : Bon après en regardant à nouveau le trailer je pense que la partie spacing/zoning/footsies du perso est bien présente. Juste je comprends pas le côté anime fighter. :/

----------


## Vorshakaar

Soul spark, soul pede, reflect, soul satellite, slide ...
C'est Rose !  ::lol::  .

----------


## Mr Thy

Sans le dash  ::):

----------


## ababa

Yodaxy elle est pour toi  ::trollface:: 
La femme de Menat  ::ninja::

----------


## Vorshakaar

On y gagne un dive kick, j'ai l'impression qu'il y a aussi un soul throw.

----------


## Mr Thy

Ouais, on dirait qu'elle a le backbreaker de Hugo.

----------


## ababa

C'est une sorte de shoto avec ses boules?

----------


## Mr Thy

Quoi, tu veux te faire tuer en lanceant celle de trop?

- - - Updated - - -





Pas assez de b00bz

----------


## Yoggsothoth

> C'est une sorte de shoto avec ses boules?


http://streetfighter.wikia.com/wiki/Shotokan

----------


## Ouro

Agréablement surpris par le nouveau perso

----------


## Mr Thy

Download complete là

----------


## Hige

Our lord and savior

----------


## Hem

C'était assez bizarre comme finale. Les 2 ft3 m'ont semblé complètement différent. Dans le premier Gachikun a capitalisé sur les nombreuses erreurs de Daigo, et dans le deuxième Daigo à complètement fermé le robinet.

----------


## LeChameauFou

Menat est pas mal niveau chara design mais y'a un petit côté rose mais ses boules sont bizarre. Ca me choque presque.

----------


## yodaxy

> Yodaxy elle est pour toi 
> La femme de Menat


Oui  ::wub:: 

Elle l'air très cool, espérons qu'elle soit pas aussi low tiers que Rose  ::(:

----------


## Zerger

C'est marrant, ses setups de boule font vraiment penser à certain persos de GG genre Kum ou Bedman

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Moi elle me rappel Viola de Soulcalibur 5

----------


## Mr Thy

Bon perso, mauvais jeu.

Sinon Shiro Amakusa de Samurai Shodown avait une boule similaire aussi.

----------


## Hige

> Oui 
> 
> Elle l'air très cool, espérons qu'elle soit pas aussi low tiers que Rose


Luffy serait tenté de ne pas être d'accord  ::o:

----------


## Kamikaze

lol rose low tier, en 2017

----------


## yodaxy

> Luffy serait tenté de ne pas être d'accord


Oui certes. Il manque quand même pas mal d'options à Rose pour être vraiment efficace (même si Luffy est super bon avec). 

D'après la vidéo de Menat elle a l'air d'avoir vraiment beaucoup de possibilités à sa disposition donc c'est cool !

Et puis :



Ses costumes  ::wub::

----------


## ababa

Grave stylé en Cléopâtre  ::wub:: 
J'avoue qu'elle me donne plus envie qu'Ed ou Abigail  :Emo: 
J'attends de voir si Capcom lui donne des boules à la Ryu ou à la Guile  :B):

----------


## yodaxy

C'est même pas sûr qu'elle ait un projectile, sa boule n'a pas l'air d'en être un dans la vidéo en tous cas  ::trollface::

----------


## Mjoln

Ça va être quoi son stage, une baignoire pleine de lait ?

----------


## Mr Thy

Reveal de la chaine officiële, sans le double encodage du rip twitch.



Ca à bien l'air d'un coup spécial, la boule. Vu qu'elle le met en ex à 30s. La seule question que je me pose, c'est qu'elle à l'air de pouvoir tenir la boule à distance. On dirait qu'une deuxième activation la rappelle.
Mais bon, oublie une boule style hado/sonic, ça traverse pas l'écran.
On verra.

----------


## Kamikaze

Espèce de gros sac la vidz que j'ai postée c'est déjà celle du channel officiel

----------


## Mr Thy

> Ça va être quoi son stage, une baignoire pleine de lait ? 
> 
> https://tof.cx/images/2017/08/27/47f...3880be4.md.png


Le stage d'Urien dans Second Impact était en égypte.


- - - Updated - - -

Ton post original utilisait XusesGB. Vais pas aller reregarder chaque post sur une page précédente

Et un peu plus poli contre tes ainés, raclure de jeune.

----------


## Kamikaze

L'hospice c'est à droite

----------


## Ouro

::wub::

----------


## Big Bear

Encore un personnage réussi, pour les amateurs d'ART et de BEAUTÉ. Et ça passe sur Disney Channel sans problème une Menat, c'est pas les perso de Tekken qui pourraient en faire autant. Il reste plus pour Capcom qu'à mettre des millions dans les récompenses de tournois (et vendre des chapeaux), et ensuite le jeu de combat aura la place qu'il mérite dans le jeu vidéo, c-a-d tout en haut au-dessus de tous les autres genres, surtout au-dessus de la VR, des mobas et des jeux de cartes, tous plus soporifiques les uns que les autres (mais tous abreuvés de pognon pour entretenir une hype artificielle). 

 Par contre, le perso a l'air technique.

----------


## Yoggsothoth



----------


## Mjoln



----------


## Yoggsothoth

:Beer:

----------


## Hige

Et ça va encore finir en Justin eez fwee  ::P:

----------


## yodaxy

Les jambes qui tremblotent parce que l'adversaire est trop lourd  ::wub:: 









Ces animations  ::wub::

----------


## LeChameauFou

Sa boule pourra être contrôlée comme la tête de Ms Fortune dans skullgirls non ?

----------


## ababa

Ce perso de l'élégance après La Montagne Abigail  ::wub:: 

Moins vulgaire que Laura  ::trollface::

----------


## Mr Thy

> Sa boule pourra être contrôlée comme la tête de Ms Fortune dans skullgirls non ?


On en sait tous autant que toi. On se base tous sur le même trailer. Que des suppositions pour le moment.

----------


## von_yaourt

Elle n'est pas censée être disponible dès demain ? On en saura plus très vite.

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Cette finale vaut le détour !




Et ababa tu te demandais comment tournait le jeu chez moi quand je joue contre toi, bah regarde la vidéo, c'est pareil  ::siffle::

----------


## yodaxy

> Menat is an apprentice of a famous Fortune teller that lives in Italy. The techniques she was taught revolve around her crystal sphere, which she controls with her soul power. This power lets her extend the base of her attacks, giving her a fortunate advantage at longer ranges. She is also able to send it out at the opponent to disrupt attacks, where she can later call it back. While the crystal sphere is out, she can cancel any normal attack and her V-Skill into Soul Sphere: Ankh, calling the crystal ball back to her, greatly increasing her combo potential.


*V-Skill : Soul Reflect - Kamal*






> Produce a shock wave attack from her soul power. While the crystal sphere is retracted, this lets her reflect the average projectile back at the opponent. If the crystal ball was sent out into battle prior to using her V-Skill, this will absorb the projectile to help build up her v-gauge. This can also be used to launch the opponent into the air to help extend combos.


*V-Trigger: Wisdom of Thoth*






> Menat summons six spheres with her soul power andeach sphere is linked to her normal attacks. Pressing and releasing of a normal attack sends the sphere linked to that attack flying at the opponent.


*Critical Art: The Nefertem*






> Menat sends her crystal sphere to bind her soul power with the opponent to deal devastating damage.





> Mastering this fortune teller is dependent on knowing when to use her crystal sphere to keep her opponents at bay, and when to unleash it to create unpredictable mixups.


Le reste ici :

http://www.capcom-unity.com/harrison...-v-august-29th

----------


## Yoggsothoth

T'as oublié le plus important !




> One last thing! To help celebrate the 30th Anniversary of Street Fighter, *players who log into Street Fighter V from August 29th to September 5th will receive an additional 30,000FM!*

----------


## yodaxy

> T'as oublié le plus important !


Je m'en fiche du reste, je veux Menaaaaaaaaat  :Vibre: 

Enfin ceci-dit, 30 000 FM c'est toujours bon à prendre pour acheter son story costume  ::trollface::

----------


## Star-Platinum

Elle fait vraiment tâche dans le jeu par contre, par rapport au reste.

----------


## Mr Thy

Pourquoi?

----------


## Star-Platinum

Elle est réussie.

----------


## Yoggsothoth

:^_^:

----------


## Supergounou

J'allais dire qu'elle a des petits seins, mais la raison de Star-Platinium est aussi très bonne  ::):

----------


## yodaxy

> Elle est réussie.


C'est plutôt le reste du cast qui fait tâche, du coup  ::ninja::

----------


## Yoggsothoth

> J'allais dire qu'elle a des petits seins, mais la raison de Star-Platinium est aussi très bonne


De toute façon c'est Abigail qui a les plus gros  ::siffle::

----------


## Supergounou

Tu veux dire qu'il existe des costumes de Abigail topless?  ::wub::

----------


## Mr Thy

Z'êtes vaches. Y a quand même des persos réussis dans le reste du cast. Dhalsim, Rashid, Gief, Birdie, Bison et j'en passe, ils ont un design bien réussi je trouve, ils ont bien passé leur évolution.

Et autant on peut aimer la nouvelle, le fait est que la première réaction de la plupart des gens c'était : oh, c'est Rose... Oh, c'est Viola, Oh c'est Bridget. Elle est peut être réussie, mais question originalité on peut pas dire qu'elle est au même niveau qu'Abigail, là, la réaction c'était plutôt : c'est quoi ça?  ::P: 

- - - Updated - - -




> Tu veux dire qu'il existe des costumes de Abigail topless?


Be careful what you wish for...

----------


## Yoggsothoth



----------


## Mr Thy



----------


## Yoggsothoth

::XD::

----------


## yodaxy

> Z'êtes vaches. Y a quand même des persos réussis dans le reste du cast. Dhalsim, Rashid, Gief, Birdie, Bison et j'en passe, ils ont un design bien réussi je trouve, ils ont bien passé leur évolution.
> 
> Et autant on peut aimer la nouvelle, le fait est que la première réaction de la plupart des gens c'était : oh, c'est Rose... Oh, c'est Viola, Oh c'est Bridget. Elle est peut être réussie, mais question originalité on peut pas dire qu'elle est au même niveau qu'Abigail, là, la réaction c'était plutôt : c'est quoi ça?


La SFV hate est toujours très présente partout malheureusement. Viola, le perso OSEF que tout le monde a oublié mais qui ressort comme par magie dès qu'un perso lui ressemble vaguement dans SFV est particulièrement croustillant  ::XD:: 




> Be careful what you wish for...
> http://tof.cx/images/2017/08/28/e19d...4712d3b482.jpg


Je trouve ce mod vachement mieux que l'original (Battle costume original, j'entends). Suis-je normal ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Supergounou

> Be careful what you wish for...
> http://tof.cx/images/2017/08/28/e19d...4712d3b482.jpg


Je suis déçu, mais en temps je n'ose pas demander la même chose pour Birdy  ::ninja::

----------


## Mr Thy

Allez, cherche pour Hot Birdie.

----------


## Supergounou

> Allez, cherche pour Hot Birdie.


Aaaahhhh, du bon gros boob qui pend!  ::wub:: 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nuCyfnMocVE

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Best mod ever, le character swap  ::lol::

----------


## ababa

Y a match entre ça et Ed pour le perso le plus moche du cast  ::trollface::

----------


## Hige

> Z'êtes vaches. Y a quand même des persos réussis dans le reste du cast.


Hey.

Pourquoi tu cites pas Karin en première.

Tu cherches la bagarre ?  :tired:

----------


## Mr Thy

Parce que j'aime moins son design que ceux que j'ai cités, stou.

Avec un stand lk qui donne l'air qu'elle lache une caisse ça aide pas.

----------


## Hem

Y'a moyen de récupérer sa progression dans le contenu solo?
Je relance le jeu 30min de temps en temps histoire de faire quelques trials ou un mode survie, et là après une nouvelle install d'os c'est comme si j'avais jamais lancé le jeu.

----------


## wcxd

Vous avez pas l'impression que Menat est "lissée" ? Son visage est trop bizarre, j'ai l'impression de regarder un F2P :x

----------


## yodaxy

> Y'a moyen de récupérer sa progression dans le contenu solo?
> Je relance le jeu 30min de temps en temps histoire de faire quelques trials ou un mode survie, et là après une nouvelle install d'os c'est comme si j'avais jamais lancé le jeu.


Je crois qu'excepté ton rang et ta FM si tu lance le jeu sur un PC reformaté tu n'as plus rien. Avant de formater il faut sauvegarder un dossier dans C:/users/ton nom de session/appata/local...

C'est expliqué ici :

https://pcgamingwiki.com/wiki/Street_Fighter_V

Et il n'y a bien entendu pas le Steam Cloud, parce que Capcom  ::): 

--------------------------------

Sinon la movelist de Menat :




C'est mince, elle a autant de spéciaux que Guile. Et pas de pif  :Emo: 

Une description poussée du perso avec description de son système de jeu :

https://game.capcom.com/cfn/sfv/promotion/mnt

Capcom ont fait ça bien pour une fois.

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

> Ce perso de l'élégance après La Montagne Abigail 
> Moins vulgaire que Laura


Et ta sœur !  ::(:  Ça manque quand même de nichons.

----------


## Wahou



----------


## Mjoln

La vache maintenant que je la vois, c'est une evidence !  ::lol::

----------


## Zerger

Putain mais c'est trop ça !!! Fallait bien que le perso ait une faille  ::P:

----------


## von_yaourt

Mireille Menat.  :Vibre:

----------


## Vorshakaar

Esthétiquement, je trouve qu'elle est bien "inspirée" par Eliza de Skullgirl:

----------


## yodaxy

> http://tof.cx/images/2017/08/29/df37...6d06ff5fad.jpg


When you see it, you can't unsee it  ::ninja::

----------


## Zerger

> Esthétiquement, je trouve qu'elle est bien "inspirée" par Eliza de Skullgirl:
> 
> http://wiki.shoryuken.com/images/5/5...a_portrait.jpg


Dommage que ce soit pas des sphères de sang, ca aurait vraiment collé avec Eliza  ::P:

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Si c'est bien son thème je le trouve vraiment quelconque .

----------


## yodaxy

Stream de Mireille Menat, là, maintenant :

https://www.twitch.tv/zephyroze

En vrac : divekick de dhalsim (avec 3 angles différents) une démarche très sexy, une taunt qui doit faire mal si tu n'es pas échauffé et ses couleurs sont chouettes  ::wub::

----------


## ababa

A voir son style de jeu
J'aime bien sa movelist, elle est simple  ::lol:: 
J'espère un bnb combo facile  :B):

----------


## von_yaourt

Woaky, bon courage pour l'anti-air :

----------


## Big Bear

Et cette balayette avec la boule est assez impressionnante.

----------


## Mr Thy



----------


## Yoggsothoth

Ok après avoir testé rapidement le perso, j'annonce : Il est super technique et va être bien relou à affronter une fois BIEN maitrisé, ce qui ne sera pas DU TOUT donné à tout le monde !

----------


## Mjoln

> 




Oh merde, les boules...

----------


## Yoggsothoth

'Tain mais les trucs possible de faire avec sa boule ! Va y avoir des crossup super invisible et des setup de relevé bien tendu à garder  ::lol::  ( Je matte un Jap' qui train le perso, Hameko )

----------


## Mr Thy

Ouais Hameko c'est le mec qui taffe les setups day one. C'était lui qui avait trouvé le gros truc d'Urien aussi.

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Oui c'est un bon ! j'aime beaucoup son style et ses recherches dans la salle du temps .

----------


## Mr Thy

Pour ceux que ça intéresserait : https://www.twitch.tv/hameko

----------


## yodaxy

> Ok après avoir testé rapidement le perso, j'annonce : Il est super technique et va être bien relou à affronter une fois BIEN maitrisé, ce qui ne sera pas DU TOUT donné à tout le monde !


Oui en effet elle est très très technique. Par contre elle a un super jeu aérien et son zoning doit être l'un des meilleurs du jeu je pense. Son divekick est pas terrible par contre, enfin du niveau de celui de Dhalsim en fait (on dirait vraiment le même, les frames de récup sont peut-être un peu moins importantes).

Je l'aime bien mais c'est encore un perso qui a des coups en EX avec deux boutons (LP+MP, MP+HP et LP+HP, ce dernier étant vraiment relou à la manette) et ça me rebute au plus haut point. Dommage.

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Je ne sais pourquoi mais je vois bien Kazunoko avec .

----------


## Mjoln

Bin tu nous remets la bande annonce ?

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Oui j'ai fait de la merde ...En fait je regarde aussi Momochi et il test le dernier combo de la BA, pour ça que je l'ai reposté.... regardez le au ralenti, il se mord les doigts là pour le sortir  ::XD:: 

EDIT : Il a du noter le combo car trop long à retenir  ::lol:: 



HAHAHA il en peut plus : https://www.twitch.tv/momochoco

----------


## Kamikaze

Lol. Instant top tier, et nerf à venir tellement garanti. À voir quels sont les top players qui vont la pick.

Normaux super forts, bon dégâts, V-Trigger insane: en plus il est en 2 barres et en plus le v skill s'utilise en combo et en anti air ET dans le neutre SAFE en garde ET Cancelable, glissade que tu peux space pour être Safe en garde, divekick, setplay.

C'est même pas drôle tellement le perso est fort haha, le stand HP est trop drôle. Le perso brise toutes les règles du jeu, s'pas plus mal pour la suite mais il viole tout le roster là.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Même ses blockstrings et frametrap sont forts, le perso veut rien dire

----------


## von_yaourt

Bordel, c'est vraiment un perso Arcsys donc ? Faut que j'aille tester ça.  ::XD::

----------


## Yoggsothoth

C'est bien mon ressenti également .

----------


## Kamikaze

> Bordel, c'est vraiment un perso Arcsys donc ? Faut que j'aille tester ça.


Son Vtrigger c'est comme Zato en gros, tu relâches ça sort une des boules selon le normal que t'as relaché.

Plan de jeu de base pour battre tout le roster: faire 2 v trigger (voire 3 facile à mon avis) et gagner.

Le stand MP c'est un slash, et un putain de bon slash.

----------


## von_yaourt

> Son Vtrigger c'est comme Zato en gros, tu relâches ça sort une des boules selon le normal que t'as relaché.
> 
> Plan de jeu de base pour battre tout le roster: faire 2 v trigger (voire 3 facile à mon avis) et gagner.
> 
> Le stand MP c'est un slash, et un putain de bon slash.


C'est trop bien.  ::o: 

Je regarde le stream de Momochi là, le perso a des normaux impressionnants.

J'annonce : GO1 vainqueur du CPT avec Menat.  ::P:

----------


## Kamikaze

Franchement je suis impatient de voir un top player genre GO1 la pick et malmener tout le monde avec.

A la limite elle peut toujours perdre sur du rushdown dans le coin vu qu'elle a pas un v reversal top, un peu comme Vega, mais elle a les outils pour pas y finir quand même, son stand hp crush counter calme bien, glissade et stand mp aussi.

Mais je crois que le pire c'est de faire bas mk v skill. Genre c'est Ryu de SF4 avec ça.

(faut le spacer quand même, mais s'pas trop dur)

----------


## von_yaourt

> Franchement je suis impatient de voir un top player genre GO1 la pick et malmener tout le monde avec.
> 
> A la limite elle peut toujours perdre sur du rushdown dans le coin vu qu'elle a pas un v reversal top, un peu comme Vega, mais elle a les outils pour pas y finir quand même, son stand hp crush counter calme bien, glissade et stand mp aussi.
> 
> Mais je crois que le pire c'est de faire bas mk v skill. Genre c'est Ryu de SF4 avec ça.
> 
> (faut le spacer quand même, mais s'pas trop dur)


T'as réglé ton souci de connexion sur le jeu ? Faudrait que je voie tout ça avec toi un de ces quatre pour le fun.

----------


## Kamikaze

J'ai pas de soucis de co', le problème c'est juste que le matchmaking pue chez moi je trouve personne (ranked). Mais en room ça passe

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Le perso est vraiment stylé, genre tu peux faire saut hk, et pendant le recover de la boule du HK t'as accès au stand MP sans boule qui est utile au cac (positif) et pas le stand MP avec la boule qui est punissable en close.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Ah mais lol, le v skill devient 100% safe, car cancellable, quand la boule est posée sur le terrain, le perso vient vraiment d'un autre jeu.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Pouah, balayette cancellable quand la boule est posée, lourd

- - - Mise à jour - - -

L'overhead aussi!  ::XD::

----------


## von_yaourt

Hmm, lors du test qu'on avait fait, le problème ce n'était pas que le jeu nous mettait en connexion serveur et pas en peer to peer, ou un truc dans le genre ? 

En tout cas si c'est le counterpick ultime de Zangief comme Bridget l'était pour Potemkin, je la joue directement.  ::P:

----------


## Kamikaze

Bah on avait testé juste une fois, c'est aléatoire le choix co' serveur vs. co' P2P. Ça dépend de la pleine lune.

On avait fait des tests avec Wahou. Un match on était P2P et ça fonctionnait et de temps en temps on était en serveur, et ça passait pas (lag).

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Ouais elle démonte Zangief gratuit. Avec ses anti air y'a même pas de mind game de saut.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Divekick est carrément blockstring si bien spacée

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Tous les normaux sans exception deviennent cancellables une fois la boule relachée (donc seul le command move pour la glissade ne peut pas être cancel)

----

Momochi vient de trouver un combo monstrueux v trigger avec elle, avec au moins 2 ou 3 fenêtres de reset, pour l'instant il a juste taffé le full combo pendant 1 heure.

----------


## von_yaourt

Tout à fait, j'en ai même fait un clip : https://clips.twitch.tv/SuspiciousEmpathicDogeMVGame

----------


## Kamikaze

Il est beau

----------


## Yoggsothoth

C'est le combo du trailer dont je parlais juste avant  :^_^:

----------


## Kamikaze

L'AI est buggée face à Menat, c'est l'heure d'aller farmer le survival  ::ninja:: 
https://streamable.com/pqrq5

----------


## Yoggsothoth

::XD::

----------


## Kamikaze



----------


## Kamikaze



----------


## Mjoln

Je trouve l'animation et le chara design magnifiques. 
Momochi est toujours dessus depuis hier soir :D (il joue en ligne là)

Ça prouve aussi que le fameux leak est fiable à mort. Ce qui laisse présager des trucs très positifs pour le jeu par la suite : approfondissement des mécaniques, nouvelle interface, nouvelles critical arts pour tout le monde, et sagat, Sakura, oro, viper, Q et necro en saison 3. Et pas de Honda  ::cry:: 

https://www.reddit.com/r/Kappa/comme...es_heres_mvci/

----------


## Cabfire

Ils les playtest leurs persos avant de les sortir ? Ça a quand même l'air un peu à l'arrache la ...

----------


## Kamikaze

S'trop drôle parce qu'on dirait vraiment un perso d'un autre jeu, elle suit pas les règles SFV (et tant mieux, pourvu qu'ils nerfent pas)

----------


## Kamikaze



----------


## Zerger

> 


LP Fighters 5

----------


## yodaxy

Quand elle est en V-Trigger, en relâchant les bons boutons au bon moment elle peut interrompre à peu près tous les set-up de relevé tout en restant safe  ::O:

----------


## wcxd

Lol elle peut lâcher ses boules (XD) en blockstun?

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Apparemment elle a un setup CA unblockable 
https://twitter.com/Kobra_47/status/902708886649671681

Désolé j'arrive pas à édit mon post précédent sur mon téléphone

----------


## Kamikaze

Mais nan, c'est une punition du cr.MP de Karin?? Ça a pas l'air d'être exactement pendant le blockstun mais vers la fin, une fenêtre particulière, mais Karin est positive derrière cr.MP c'est mega chelou, faut que je teste ça ce soir.

Je pige pas pour l'imblocable, c'est juste que le bot garde pas non?

----------


## Hige

Karin est à +2 après le cmp, +5 si meaty. Les orbes de Menat sont comme Rose à la relevée ?

----------


## yodaxy

Les orbes ne touchent pas l'adversaire tant qu'elles ne sont pas lancées, si c'est ce que tu voulais dire par "comme Rose".

Je crois que les boules s'en foutent complètement du block stun ou hit stun, tant que tu relâches les boutons elles partent. Mais à vérifier quand même.

----------


## Hige

> Les orbes ne touchent pas l'adversaire tant qu'elles ne sont pas lancées, si c'est ce que tu voulais dire par "comme Rose".


Yep, c'est ça. J'ai pu vérifier en tombant sur une Menat en classé  ::P: 

Son orbe compte pas comme un projectile, mon v-skill et mon dash spé ne passent pas au travers, même quand elle l'envoie loin.

----------


## von_yaourt

> Quand elle est en V-Trigger, en relâchant les bons boutons au bon moment elle peut interrompre à peu près tous les set-up de relevé tout en restant safe


Les relevées en tapant et en gardant à la fois (avec un perso à poupée), le truc que vient de supprimer la mise à jour de Blazblue tellement c'était pété.  :Bave:

----------


## wcxd

Pour la CA imblocable apparemment si deux projectiles touchent au même moment c'est imblocable. Tu peux faire la même chose avec le Vtrigger de Ed et son V-Skill

----------


## yodaxy

> Pour la CA imblocable apparemment si deux projectiles touchent au même moment c'est imblocable. Tu peux faire la même chose avec le Vtrigger de Ed et son V-Skill


Dans la vidéo on voit que c'est une boule haute qui part, et elles ne peuvent pas toucher un adversaire au sol. Donc je pense que comme le dit Kami, c'est juste le bot qui garde pas.

----------


## Kamikaze

> Les orbes ne touchent pas l'adversaire tant qu'elles ne sont pas lancées, si c'est ce que tu voulais dire par "comme Rose".
> 
> Je crois que les boules s'en foutent complètement du block stun ou hit stun, tant que tu relâches les boutons elles partent. Mais à vérifier quand même.


Je suis à peu près sûr que pendant le hitstun de Menat tu dois pas pouvoir utiliser les boules sinon ça serait comme un burst le truc. Mais rien que pendant son blockstun c'est pire que fumé, faut absolument que je teste

----------


## Zerger

Un burst, des projectiles boomerang... c'est clairement un perso de GG  ::P:

----------


## Hige

https://www.twitch.tv/sakonoko_game

Sako sur ménates

----------


## LeChameauFou

chara design et animation de *Menat* au top. Par contre niveau gameplay c'est pas pour moi, elle est lente, une boule trop technique et les vrilles de dhalsim. Tant pis.

----------


## yodaxy

> Je suis à peu près sûr que pendant le hitstun de Menat tu dois pas pouvoir utiliser les boules sinon ça serait comme un burst le truc. Mais rien que pendant son blockstun c'est pire que fumé, faut absolument que je teste


Je viens de tester et à moins que je ne sois très mauvais (ce qui est tout à fait possible  ::ninja::  ) on ne peut lancer les boules ni sur le hitstun (heureusement) ni sur le blockstun d'un coup.

Mon test a consisté à prendre Laura en 2P et faire un combo assez long en block et je n'ai pas réussi avec Menat à lancer les boules dans le blockstring, excepté juste après l'activation du V-trigger (en block la fenêtre doit être assez grande pour relâcher un bouton mais pas pour donner un coup j'imagine). Je n'ai pas essayé à la relevée.

Du coup je vois pas comment le type a réussi contre Karin, excepté en loupant son setup. Je précise que j'affirme ça en prenant en compte le fait que je sois un sac fini bien entendu  ::trollface::

----------


## Kamikaze

C'est ce que je me disais, la seule possibilité c'est que ce soit pas un vrai meaty et qu'il a lancé la boule en reversal sur la première frame avant d'être en block stun.

Ou alors tu t'es loupé, faut tenir un temps minimum avant de relâcher je crois et peut-être que tu peux pas "charger" pendant que t'es en blockstun ou un truc du genre?

Putain faut que je teste

----------


## yodaxy

J'ai essayé plusieurs choses, ainsi que comme dans la vidéo, en laissant appuyé juste après avoir fait le V-trigger, rien n'a fonctionné. Mais oui je pense que c'est ça soit il a loupé son meaty avec Karin, soit il y a quelques frames à la relevée où tu peux relâcher les boutons pour faire partir les boules.

----------


## ababa

Faut en gif sa stance de pétasse, parce qu'elle te donne envie de la tarter  :B): 
On dirait une parisienne dans une soirée déguisée égyptienne  ::ninja::

----------


## Yoggsothoth

'Tain sa démarche est vraiment abusé ...

----------


## yodaxy

> Faut en gif sa stance de pétasse, parce qu'elle te donne envie de la tarter 
> On dirait une parisienne dans une soirée déguisée égyptienne




 ::trollface::

----------


## von_yaourt

Le défi 5 de Menat est assez chaud, mais ça va. Plus qu'à faire son mode survie et son histoire, et j'aurai de quoi acheter le prochain perso.  ::):

----------


## Kamikaze

J'ai pris mes premiers matchs avec Menat en room. Le perso est très fort mais il faut absolument maitriser son v trigger pour la rendre top tier. Je suis une branquignole finie pour l'instant avec ce v trigg  ::ninja:: 

Mais c'est bien vénère, ça fait le café et t'en choppe très très facilement 2 par match, 3 si tu joues bien

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Pour le vtrigger y'a plusieurs moyen de sortir les boules en fait, si tu tapotes (2 fois) ça sort la boule direct, si tu "cancel" (hit ou block) un normal en tapant avec un autre coup, ça sort aussi une boule direct.

Et enfin tu peux tenir puis relacher, mais c'est plus pour le neutral et peut être quelque combo et setups vraiment hardcore, je me garde ça pour plus tard

----------


## Mjoln

4 jumps dans un combo ? Go !





On peut donc aussi balancer les boules depuis les airs  ::o: 
Édit : Ah non effet d'optique..

----------


## yodaxy

Oui, et en position accroupie aussi (ça les envoie en diagonale).

----------


## Kamikaze

Ouaip ça change l'angle en l'air ou pas, y'a des setups vénère avec ça

----------


## Vorshakaar

Il est amusant ce nouveau perso, j'ai l'impression de retrouver ma Rose  :Mellow2:  .

----------


## Kamikaze



----------


## Seb Ryu 84

Je viens de finir ses défis. Ils ne sont pas trop difficiles sauf le dernier ou j'ai galéré sur le timing du bas MP (si je ne fais pas attention, il sort et touche et si j'essaye de faire attention il ne sort pas ou touche en garde  :tired: ).

En tout cas, je peux déjà dire que ce n'est vraiment pas un perso pour moi  ::wacko:: . Son gameplay me fait fondre le cerveau en 2s  ::wacko:: 

Et que dire de son j.HP qui touche pas sur la fin du saut -> grosse merde oui!

Je m'en retourne sur mon Necalli bien basique tiens  ::ninja::

----------


## Vorshakaar

Elle a même une référence à une win quote de Rose quand on fait un perfect  :Mellow2:  .

----------


## Kamikaze

Elle peut combo après sa glissade en hit (sans v trigger)

Elle peut partir sur à peu près n'importe quelle route optimale dès qu'un normal touche en hit avec le v trigger  ::o: 

J'essaye de trouver un truc pas trop dur qui marche à toutes les distances.

Pour l'instant j'ai trouvé:

Starter, bas mp, qcf orb, mp orb, hp orb, jump -> n'importe quelle route opti.

S'pas le max damage mais ça marche avec à peu près tous les starters notamment la glissade mk

----------


## Mjoln

> 


 ::love::

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Avec le bon timing de sa taunt elle peut esquiver les boules  :^_^:

----------


## Kamikaze

Holy shit, tu peux manipuler le retour de la boule vers ta main pour des setups, c'est pas très SFV ça, l'avenir (éventuels futur nerfs) nous le dira mais ils ont peut être fait exprès de faire des persos assez limité au début avant d'aller vers des trucs compliqués





- - - Mise à jour - - -





- - - Mise à jour - - -

----------


## Kamikaze

Lol tu peux esquiver ta boule à l'infini si tu crouch super vite

----------


## Kamikaze

- - - Mise à jour - - -









Les hitbox d'Abigail me dépriment mais Menat fait plaisir

----------


## Cabfire

J'ai essayé hier en local versus et avec un pote en ligne, à mon petit niveau je trouve le perso agréable à jouer. Les normaux zonent vraiment bien et c'est sympa. Par contre pas de doute que la gestion de la boule c'est sans doute du haut vol...

----------


## yodaxy

Haha  ::XD::  Tellement vrai  :Emo:

----------


## Nightou

need m'entrainer 

si y'a des gens au alentour de 3500/4000 pp n'hésitez pas a m'ajouter  :;): 


road to the gold!!!!

----------


## Kamikaze

Les pp c'est SF4  ::ninja::  c'est des lp

Je suis dispo pour jouer (Menat) si y'a des gens chauds en soirée

----------


## Zerger

> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DIgzRaqXcAEr_XK.jpg
> 
> Haha  Tellement vrai


Elle est si compliquée que ça à jouer? C'est juste une boule, pas un rubik's cube  ::P:

----------


## Kamikaze

Dans la catégorie des trucs compliqués (que tu peux choisir d'ignorer hein, mais pour le full potentiel du perso):

Quand tu ramènes la boule vers toi, sa hitbox se désactive que quand elle touche ta main, donc y'a un combo que j'ai posté plus haut qui manipule ça et fait très mal. C'est pas facile de trouver des setups ou ça marche mais c'est violent et ça donnera probablement lieu à des 50/50 parfait selon que tu décides de récupérer la boule plus tot ou pas (en restant crouch ou non dans le combo que jai posté)

Et le Vtrigger est très dur à utiliser, en terme d'exécution et de réaction quand ton hit passe, le combo est différent selon la distance à laquelle tu touches et les boules actives qu'il te reste, ainsi que la distance au corner, et faut choisir si tu veux les dégâts ou reset aussi.

Donc ouais c'est pas simple

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Y'a aussi la nature "continue" du v trigger, SFV te donne toujours 3 frames pour les links, avec le buffer du jeu.

Mais tu peux créer des combos avec des links just frame dès que tu fais des décalages, genre Rashid a un link just frame qui lui permet de mettre 3 lp, mais faut marcher en avant de manière just frame.

La avec son v trigger y'a beaucoup de situations ou c'est du timing manuel (à quel instant tu relaches la boule) donc c'est mega dur. D'autant plus quand tu combines ça à sa divekick et sa glissade qui peuvent combo à des distances précises, c'est chaud de faire tout ça en même temps (fin surtout comparé à la difficulté très basse des combos SFV)

----------


## Zerger

Ou alors tu spammes LP

Ca a l'air de bien marcher aussi  ::ninja::

----------


## Kamikaze

C'est pas mal ouais, bas mp boule c'est un excellent spam aussi j'aime beaucoup  ::ninja::

----------


## yodaxy

Par contre y a pas mal de moments où si tu as l'orbe et que tu fais un saut HK par exemple, elle met un certain temps à revenir et selon comment tu atterris le prochain coup n'est pas considéré comme un coup utilisant l'orbe et donc n'a pas d'allonge (comme le Stand HP ou Stand HK, ou encore le V-skill par exemple, qui perd beaucoup d'allonge sans l'orbe). Du coup les combos avec l'orbe n'ont pas l'air d'être constants 100% du temps, ce qui peut la desservir sur le long terme.

----------


## Kamikaze

C'est généralement un avantage, stand HK sans orbe est mega positif en hit et en garde donc t'as un bas mp derrière en combo. Le timing est toujours le meme donc s'pas génant pour la constance

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Genre ce combo utilise ça plusieurs fois:

----------


## Hige

> Ou alors tu spammes LP
> 
> Ca a l'air de bien marcher aussi


Faut demander aux Giefs ce qu'ils en pensent  ::ninja::

----------


## Kamikaze

Nasty Setup

----------


## yodaxy

Les mecs qui activent JAMAIS l'affichage des touches  :Boom:

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Quand tu as du skill, pas besoin  ::happy2::

----------


## yodaxy

Dixit Mr "Menat c'est pas pour moi"  ::trollface::

----------


## Yoggsothoth

heu j'ai pas dit que je la jouais  ::blink::

----------


## Kamikaze

Dans les trucs compliqués y'a faire le radin sur les boules pour arracher la barre tout en ayant de quoi continuer le pressing

----------


## ababa

Je suis deg, c'est des perso trop skilled pour moi  :Emo: 
Je crains le pire avec Zeku, ça doit être une Ibuku puissance 1000  :nawak:

----------


## Vorshakaar

> si y'a des gens au alentour de 3500/4000 pp n'hésitez pas a m'ajouter 
> 
> 
> road to the gold!!!!


Ha tiens, ça faisait longtemps ::rolleyes::  .


Je suis quand même déçu que le vskill bas ne renvoie pas les projectiles vers le haut comme le reflect de Rose.

----------


## Kamikaze

> Ha tiens, ça faisait longtemps ..


Haha j'tai grillé

----------


## Kamikaze

Personne pour du train vs. Menat? Le online est rempli de vide

----------


## Mr Thy

Bon, maison, je vais voir ce que ça vaut.

----------


## Vorshakaar

> Personne pour du train vs. Menat? Le online est rempli de vide


Partant, je veux voir ce que vaut le perso.

----------


## Mr Thy

Bon, trials en chewing gum, encore une fois.

----------


## Mr Thy

Mattez la réponse.

----------


## Supergounou

> Bon, trials en chewing gum, encore une fois.


J'avoue, même moi je les ai réussi sans trop en chier  ::|:

----------


## Yoggsothoth

ils auraient du mettre le combo du Trailer  :^_^:

----------


## Kamikaze

Bon Menat est confirmée mega cool, pas simple à jouer. Dans la liste des trucs obligatoire faut savoir utiliser sa divekick, sa glissade à bonne distance. Les setups v trigger obligatoire aussi et les setups sur ses mises à terre, surtout les reset pour le v trigger, c'est son gros facteur de come back, faut le vider vite et violemment pour pouvoir en enchainer un deuxième, il faut le claquer dès que tu l'as sans aucune hésitation. Elle est bien balaise, important d'anti air avec le v skill des que possible et de punir au v skill aussi.

Pas un pet' de lag tant que la co' est p2p on vient de faire une bonne grosse session avec Vorsh sans soucy

----------


## von_yaourt

> Personne pour du train vs. Menat? Le online est rempli de vide


C'est le patch de Blazblue ça.  ::ninja::

----------


## Kamikaze

Vorsh le guerrier sans peur est venu  :B):  Menat et Fang ma nouvelle team. Vivement la reveal du maitre de Guy et plus de perso

----------


## Mr Thy

Apparament, teabag rajoute du temps à la boule qui revient...

----------


## Kamikaze

Déjà posté plus haut mais on te pardonne.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Ou pas

----------


## wcxd

https://twitter.com/Friskycamo/statu...93564838400001

Jcomprends pas comment l'intégrer directement sorry :D

----------


## Mr Thy

> Déjà posté plus haut mais on te pardonne.
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> Ou pas


Ouais mais ton truc utilise un turbo, et n'explique pas le setup possible derrière (quoique pas super pratique non plus mais quand même).

----------


## Kamikaze

J'ai aussi posté un setup pratique, celui avec le cr.LK

C'est fini Thy, rends toi, sinon je fais des noeuds dans tes câbles

Sinon le vrai truc c'est surtout est-ce-que tu peux feinter le dernier et faire une choppe à la place du blockstun.

C'est pas si pratique d'ailleurs, c'est quand même mega chaud de duck si vite et la balayette dans le coin (sans boule) s'pas le plus réaliste non plus

----------


## Nightou

> Ha tiens, ça faisait longtemps .


Pas compris :/

me rappelle pas avoir joué contre toi  :<_<:

----------


## Mr Thy

Pff, Capcom. Ils donnent un nouveau costume AVEC chapeau a Bison. Ils oublient de l'animer dans la win pose.

 ::sad:: 



C'est X-Kira, ses leaks se sont confirmés justes pour la plupart du temps.

----------


## Kamikaze

Mais quelle vidéo de merde lol il aurait mieux fait de juste linker vers son truc, elle montre rien la vidéo.

Edit: Mais y'a aucune costume qui marche avec les winpose non? (Genre Ibuki qui enlève un masque invisible ou l'enlève mais ça interagit pas avec et il reste)

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Ah mais d'accord. En fait on peut combo derrière la choppe. Très bien.





- - - Mise à jour - - -

Yaourt, c'est pour toi:

----------


## Mr Thy

Bah le costard original de Bison, le chapeau, ça marche, donc c'est qu'ils savent bien gérer le modèle quand ils veulent bien.

----------


## Kamikaze

Ouais laisse tomber y'a absolument aucun costume qui fonctionne, genre ils sont statiques pour les winpose et oui ça fait un peu débile

----------


## Mr Thy

Mais sinon pour la vid pourrie. Apparament ce sont des données envoyées au serveur depuis le dernier patch, et il y a quelques nouveaux paramètres bizarres (mentionnées dans son post facebook).

Ça reste naturellement de la spéculation pure et dure, mais ça serait pas mal que la S3 ne se résume pas qu'a 6 nouveaux persos+rebalance.

----------


## Kamikaze

Ouais ça serait mega cool pour le jeu mais c'est grave spéculatif, ça se trouve c'est juste genre joueur 1 joueur 2

----------


## Kamikaze

Si Xian main Menta  :Bave: 




- - - Mise à jour - - -

Double reset death combo sur Gief

----------


## Wahou

J'ai un souci sur le jeu. Il se met pas à jour et se lance pas. J'ai vérifié l'intégrité des fichiers et normalement c'est ok...
Réinstall ?  :nawak:

----------


## Cabfire

Suis dispo pour jouer également quand je suis sur le jeu ou un autre jeu de Vs fighting.

Bon ptit niveau tout ça mais ça peu servir à tester des trucs !  ::P:

----------


## Kamikaze

La base de l'offense avec Menat en v tirigger:

----------


## Kamikaze

À la recherche du max chip damage

----------


## ababa

> Suis dispo pour jouer également quand je suis sur le jeu ou un autre jeu de Vs fighting.
> 
> Bon ptit niveau tout ça mais ça peu servir à tester des trucs !


Viens sur Discord  :;): 
T'es un joueur de Tekken c'est ça?
C'est dommage que le discord des canards fighters soit assez vide en dehors des streeteurs, y a moyen d'organiser des matchs rapidement sur Discord  ::):

----------


## Cabfire

Suis souvent avec un pote sur TS, c'est assez compliqué de me libérer vocalement en faite ^^ 

Suis un joueur de tout, mais ça fait 3, 4 mois je pense que je reviens doucement vers le Vs fighting qui est vraiment mon genre de prédilection je pense  ::):

----------


## Kamikaze

Le genre noble  :Cigare:

----------


## wcxd

> À la recherche du max chip damage


Oh putain l'abus... Pour l'instant c'est presque le truc qui me paraît le plus craqué.

----------


## Wahou

Edit : Problème de lancement règlé et Meaculpa...
Madame avait eu la bonne idée de réinstaller avast sans prévenir personne et ladite merveille bloque le jeu sans en avertir quiconque.
Avast est retourné d'où il vient et je suis de nouveau dans l’arène !

----------


## Kamikaze

'Tain merde j'avais eu exactement le même problème y'a pas longtemps, mais j'ai oublié ce que j'avais fait, je crois que ça s'est juste mis à fonctionner un beau jour.

Essaye quand même de virer la cloud synchronisation steam et éventuellement virer l'overlay steam, me semble que j'avais testé ça.

J'avais tenté 2/3 trucs à la con, lancement en tant qu'admin, mode de compatibilité etc. mais rien n'y faisait

Truc à la con (oui) mais redémarre le pc si c'est pas déjà fait, et dégage ton antivirus si t'en as un

----------


## von_yaourt

On y est, le commencement de l'ère du règne de GO1.  :Vibre:

----------


## Hige

> Oh putain l'abus... Pour l'instant c'est presque le truc qui me paraît le plus craqué.


Boh. Un v-reversal règle tout ça.

----------


## wcxd

En général t'essayes pas de tuer au chip quand le mec a des barres de V...

----------


## Wahou

De la pool de tournoi cpt ici : https://www.twitch.tv/teamsp00ky
Et le top 16 du celtic throwdown avec des français dedans : https://www.twitch.tv/brianvondoom
Suis sur discord si certains veulent rigoler !

----------


## Hige

> En général t'essayes pas de tuer au chip quand le mec a des barres de V...


T'as pas idée de ce qu'on peut croiser comme joueurs.

----------


## Wahou

Je viens de trouver qu'on pouvait configurer un bouton de raccourci pour "retry".  :Facepalm: 
Si d'autres étaient dans le même cas - désespérant - que moi ça se trouve dans les options>boutons>raccourcis>recommencer (activé). Ensuite il faut configurer la touche LS dans les menus.

Sinon Menat a l'air vraiment sympa avec ses possibilités de combos et d'embrouilles à rallonge avec son vtrigger. Il y a aussi pas mal de frame traps avec la boule. Bref, visiblement elle demande beaucoup de taf mais semble avoir du potentiel.
Si ça continue le jeu va devenir technique !

----------


## Seb Ryu 84

> Ensuite il faut configurer la touche LS dans les menus.


Comment configures-tu la touche LS dans les menus (à part avec la config pour les pad/stick D-Input)?

Par contre attention, c'est L3 (click sur le stick analogique gauche) pour le mode training mais *R*3 (click sur le stick analogique droit) dans les trials.... (ou l'inverse, vu que c'est bizarre que ce ne soit pas la même touche, je ne me rappelle jamais...)

----------


## Wahou

Perso je suis au Stick donc je passe par le D-input. Dans la config "personnalisée" tu ne peux pas sinon ?
Il y a deux raccourcis en vérité (recommencer le combat et réinitialiser la position), peut-être que ça explique la différence de boutons.

----------


## SquiZz

Ha ha, je me suis fait retourner hier par Kami... Non seulement il y une énorme différence de niveau mais en plus il ne joue que des personnages qu'on ne croise jamais en live, dont l'ignoble Fang...

----------


## Mjoln

Nemo est de plus en plus impressionnant je trouve. A l'East Cost Throwdown ce week-end, c'était un festival. 

Exemple avec cette phase-là (de l'importance des sauts vides) :

https://clips.twitch.tv/ExquisiteMistyCatGivePLZ


et celle-là : 

https://clips.twitch.tv/BlightedTenu...akeTBTacoRight

 ::o:

----------


## Cabfire

> Ha ha, je me suis fait retourner hier par Kami... Non seulement il y une énorme différence de niveau mais en plus il ne joue que des personnages qu'on ne croise jamais en live, dont l'ignoble Fang...


Et l'ignoble Menat !

----------


## Kamikaze

Ouais c'était sympa, sinon c'est confirmé, aléatoirement le jeu choisit la co serveur (et non P2P) et ça lag, en P2P y'a 0 problème.

Chaud pour jouer Menat/Fang/Vega et Boxer si vous me voyez co'

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Genre j'ai l'impression que de temps en temps mon premier match est en mode serveur, puis ensuite c'est P2P et c'est bon. Et une fois un FT lancé, ça reste sur le mode initial choisi par le jeu

----------


## Cabfire

Va falloir que je level sévèrement, sauf si tu vois un intérêt à jouer contre du Bronze/Silver Kami :D

----------


## Kamikaze

Bah perso ça me dérange pas parce que j'essaye de jouer le joueur et de progresser sur des trucs (combo etc. inventer des phases). Le plus important c'est de pas répéter les mêmes erreurs tout le temps et essayer de progresser.

Laura faut que t'anti air plus et que t'apprennes ses mixups à la relevée et ses pressings sinon ça sera trop dur de gagner. Là quand tu me mettais à terre j'avais rien à craindre

----------


## Cabfire

Du moment que tu y vois un intérêt pour toi aussi il n'y a aucun problème  ::):

----------


## Hige

> Chaud pour jouer Menat/Fang/Vega et Boxer si vous me voyez co'


T'as lâché Juri finalement ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Kamikaze

T'aurais pu faire la même remarque pour Rashid, Birdie, etc. 

Cadeau

15 years old German player won Dreamolition Derby with Juri

- - - Mise à jour - - -

On attend que tu fasses pareil avec Karin

----------


## ababa

Putain une Laura du mal de plus  :Emo: 
J'hésite entre M.Bison/Laura/Guile comme perso les plus relous à jouer contre  ::|:

----------


## Cabfire

Je découvre Toolassisted pour les setup à la relevé... c'est touffu ...

----------


## Kamikaze

Le mieux c'est que tu mates un bon joueur avec Laura, genre mister crimson et que tu notes ce qu'il fait sur les mises à terre et ses blockstrings/frametraps

Toolassisted c'est pour tenter de découvrir ça par soi-même, s'pas le top, surtout que ça te donne pas d'infos de hitbox par exemple, le mieux c'est de faire ça au feeling en training

----------


## Cabfire

Oui je vais regarder, mais comme je mémorise en général mieux les choses si j'établis le pourquoi du comment, c'est pas mal aussi ^^

----------


## ababa

On pourra se faire des matchs  :;): , j'ai une Laura du placard ultime  ::ninja:: 
Sinon tu peux ajouter Yodaxy il a une Laura reloue  :Emo:

----------


## Kamikaze

Ouais c'est justement pour le pourquoi/comment que je dis ça, y'a des setups que tu verras négatif sur toolassisted mais qui en fait sont forts, du fait de la distance, etc.

Genre les setups de backdash ultra rapide de Laura en vtrigger, tu fais dash avant pour feinter, puis backdash hyper rapide là et tu punis si l'adversaire a paniqué voire re dash avant. Et ce genre de truc stricto sensu c'est -40, pourtant c'est fort.

Toolassisted il va juste te dire les frames (ce qui est déjà pas mal hein)

----------


## Mjoln

> J'hésite entre M.Bison/Laura/Guile comme perso les plus relous à jouer contre


Laura et Urien, sans aucune forme de doute.

----------


## Cabfire

Je comprend Kami oui, je vais bouffer de la video et prendre des notes ^^

----------


## Mr Thy

D'un côté ça peut-être utile de jouer contre un bon joueur, parce que typiquement il connait déjà le système et la plupart du temps il joue propre (et si'l joue sale, généralement il sait pourquoi ça marche ou pas). Et si il est gentil, il t'expliquera le pourquoi du comment.
Sinon je peux comprendre que si le niveau est trop différent, le joueur moins expérimenté peut se faire laver, sans vraiment comprendre pourquoi.

Suffit de demander, on est assez gentils les jours de beau temps.

A part ça, je dirai: mates tes replays et essaye de voir où ça ne va pas. C'est autre chose de jouer en temps réel, que de voir la même phase avec du recul.
Apprend aussi à utiliser le dummy en training. Non seulement pour tester tes propres setups, mais aussi pour ta défense contre des phases de ton adversaire. Particulièrement si tu remarques que tu as du mal avec un setup partulier. Recrée la situation et essaies des trucs.

----------


## Kamikaze

Vivement le prochain tournoi avec GO1

----------


## Hige

> T'aurais pu faire la même remarque pour Rashid, Birdie, etc. 
> 
> Cadeau
> 
> 15 years old German player won Dreamolition Derby with Juri
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> On attend que tu fasses pareil avec Karin


Wah, un tournoi où y avait personne sur SF5, incroyable  ::o:

----------


## Mr Thy

Je m'attendais quand même à un Fuck Bison de ta part pour le tournoi Celtic. Je suis déception.

----------


## Kamikaze

> Wah, un tournoi où y avait personne sur SF5, incroyable


Haha la belle mentalité, et tu crois qu'ils sortent d'où les bons joueurs, ils apparaissent comme ça? 

Les mecs sont tous diamond au minimum, tous les top players ont commencé dans des tournois personnes, tu serais mort en poule sans un seul round dans ce tournoi.

Un peu de respect pour les scènes locales  ::o: 

Sinon je vais pas faire l'affront d'une recherche avec Juri et Hige sur ce topic, mais tu m'as l'air un peu obsédé, on voit pas trop où tu veux en venir, une chose est sûre c'est ni drôle ni constructif

Le monde se divise en deux catégories, ceux qui jouent et ceux qui chialent  ::ninja::  perso je joue

----------


## Hige

> Haha la belle mentalité, et tu crois qu'ils sortent d'où les bons joueurs, ils apparaissent comme ça? 
> 
> Les mecs sont tous diamond au minimum, tous les top players ont commencé dans des tournois personnes, tu serais mort en poule sans un seul round dans ce tournoi.
> 
> Un peu de respect pour les scènes locales 
> 
> Sinon je vais pas faire l'affront d'une recherche avec Juri et Hige sur ce topic, mais tu m'as l'air un peu obsédé, on voit pas trop où tu veux en venir, une chose est sûre c'est ni drôle ni constructif
> 
> Le monde se divise en deux catégories, ceux qui jouent et ceux qui chialent  perso je joue


Chais pas où t'as vu que je chialais  ::O: 

Et j'ai aucune obsession, j'aime juste mettre un jab de temps en temps sur ce perso que tu considérais top tier contre vents et marées là où tout le monde pro la trouve Fang tier.

Et je suis curieux de voir sur quoi tu te bases pour dire que je serais mort en poule sans prendre un round  ::o:  Pas sur nos dernières confrontations j'espère, parce que ça voudrait dire que t'aurais pas passé l'enregistrement  :Emo:

----------


## Kamikaze

Donc t'as pris 3 matchs y'a 4 mois à ma Juri pourrave et tu t'en remets pas c'est ça?

Mais tu sais pas lire en fait, j'ai jamais dit qu'elle était top tier, j'ai régulièrement dit que les tiers list c'était de la merde en revanche. Et j'ai toujours eu des arguments alors que tu brasses du vent. Bonne vitesse de marche, v skill qui peut punir les sonic boom en réaction, etc.

Globalement on s'en tape hein, c'est un peu lourd quoi, et on sait toujours pas ou tu vas, à part raconter de la merde sur mes prétendues tiers list avec Juri top tier. Je fais une vidz d'une heure expliquant force et faiblesse, des posts argumentés, et je me tape le troll de base.

D'ailleurs j'ai régulièrement dit que je trouvais Vega fort également de la même manière, il fait pas de résultat non plus. Pareil je trouve Fang bon, Menat même chose, si tu veux changer de sujet un peu ça te fera de la matière.

"De temps en temps"




> Juri est FANG tier.
> 
> Come at me bro, FT50 sur SSF2





> Infil : J'aime bien Juri mais c'est quand même mieux de jouer un vrai perso et top tier comme Karin.





> J't'ai mis 3-0 ez la dernière fois qu'on a joué, la discussion est close 
> 
> Le jeu de chope de Juri est tellement meilleur que tout le monde veut nerf celui de Karin parce qu'on a pas touché à son throw loop. La vitesse de marche est inutile puisqu'elle n'a pas de bons boutons. Pour les AA c'est de la triche, elle a un dragon 
> 
> Juri c'est l'opposé de Ken : le perso a l'air bon en théorie et sur la frame data, en jeu c'est pas applicable.





> Wat ?
> 
> Je sais pas ce que t'as fumé mais Juri est surclassée par Karin dans tous ces domaines. Pas pour rien d'ailleurs qu'Infil joue Karin au lieu de Juri désormais. Sans dec, c'est le match-up le plus facile pour Karin et je te l'ai prouvé assez facilement.





> Tu crois que je joue au pad à SF5 ? 
> 
> Tu m'as pris pour un joueur de Juri ?





> Ou il a compris que c'était plus la peine de jouer ce perso





> Juri v Fang
> 
> Le perdant est officiellement le perso le plus naze du jeu





> Juri.





> https://media.eventhubs.com/images/2..._sf5tier01.jpg
> 
> Qui a raison, les tops jp ou Kami ?





> T'as lâché Juri finalement ?

----------


## von_yaourt

D'accord mais t'es toujours une sacoche avec Juri.  ::ninja:: 

regardez plutôt Kazunoko qui joue Jubei : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nAPEW5WXCPs

----------


## Kamikaze

Ça on pourra savoir qu'en jouant, mais bon j'attends les excuses de sac  ::ninja::  t'as appris à anti air depuis la dernière fois sinon  ::ninja::  ?

Si ça continue vais taffer Juri et distribuer des 40-0 puis on en reparlera.

Des faits!

Tout ça c'est une conspiration pour que je vous montre la lumière avec Juri en fait

----------


## Hige

> Donc t'as pris 3 matchs y'a 4 mois à ma Juri pourrave et tu t'en remets pas c'est ça?


Et à ton Rashid, et à ton Clou, et à... Et j'ai à chaque fois des témoins, joue pas la mémoire défaillante, t'as pas encore l'âge pour ça.




> Mais tu sais pas lire en fait, j'ai jamais dit qu'elle était top tier





> Sinon je pense que Juri est plus forte que jamais dans cette Saison avec tous ses buffs, elle a des blockstrings vraiment top (bas lp, st mk, fuhajin lk, cr mk, fuhajin lk est vraiment fort) maintenant et un jeu de choppe encore plus sale. Faut juste qu'un top player porte un peu ses couilles et y'a vraiment moyen de la voir dominer en tournoi. Après je connais pas encore tous ses matchups et effectivement Urien ça a pas l'air mega top donc ça en refroidira certain.





> Elle a tout Juri, cest le seul perso qui rivalise avec les top tiers sur le papier, notamment Chun Li. Le probleme cest quil faut une tres bonne exe et savoir utiliser son zoning. Carrement moins gratuit a jouer quun Necalli ou Nash mais beaucoup plus de potentiel.


Moi aussi je sais utiliser la fonction recherche  :tired: 




> Globalement on s'en tape hein


T'as pourtant l'air d'y attacher beaucoup d'importance vu que tu vas à la pêche au posts ->




> "De temps en temps"


Ouaip, une à deux fois par mois. C'est énorme je sais  ::trollface::

----------


## Mr Thy

> Suffit de demander, on est assez gentils *les jours de beau temps.*


Encore une chance que j'ai mis la deuxième partie.

----------


## Kamikaze

Euh Vega la dernière fois qu'on a joué je t'ai mis 5-3 mais bon, je vois que tu es co  ::trollface:: 

Merci d'avoir ressorti des posts où je dis précisément pas qu'elle est top tier

----------


## Hige

> Encore une chance que j'ai mis la deuxième partie.


Meuh c'est rien, on est tout en mesure et en respect.

Pas sûr que ça soit pareil après le ft50  :tired:

----------


## Kamikaze

Bon c'est officiel, je laisse Hige s'occuper de l'affiche et des cartons d'invitation  ::ninja:: 

FT50 contre Hige ce week end

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Je prends les paris

----------


## Mr Thy

Juri vs Karin?

----------


## Kamikaze

Tous les persos autorisés sauf Balrog (Hige qui fear  ::ninja:: ), Hige a proposé qu'on fasse un FT10 par perso ce qui est cool, donc y'aura Rashid Vega et le reste on verra, sûrement Juri quand même.

----------


## Hige

Balrog c'est 10-0 d'office, j'aime pas ce perso  ::ninja::

----------


## ababa

Money match: le perdant paye un kebab au gagnant

 ::lol::

----------


## Mr Thy

Pour lui donner la chiasse?

----------


## Cabfire

Vous etes grave chaud, ça twitch ou pas ? :D

----------


## Kamikaze

Au pire on uploadera les replays, le perdant devra utiliser un avatar de Juri avec un coeur sur le forum  ::ninja:: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Je trouve personne en ranked et amical c'est un délire, ça fait une heure que j'attends, j'ai même mis "all" sur les connexions :/

----------


## Mr Thy

Bah, si j'ai une date, et que je suis dispo, je peux twich si besoin est. Ca me permettra d'utiliser mon setup que j'avais fait pour la Topangcoin que vous n'avez jamais fini  ::siffle::

----------


## Kamikaze

Bon personne est chaud pour ce soir sinon  :tired:  je suis chaud bouillant avec toute cette salive gâchée à papoter

----------


## Mr Thy

Pas tant que j'ai PAS résolu ce problème


 :Boom:

----------


## Kamikaze

C'est vrai qu'un fil bleu ciel et un fil vert et jaune c'est de très très mauvais gout, et je passe sur le parquet


 ::ninja::

----------


## Mjoln

Putain les mecs vous êtes flippant des fois  ::O:

----------


## Mr Thy

De mauvais gout peut-être. Mais le vert et jaune a déjà sauvé un tas de vie. Pas mal pour un bête fil.

----------


## Vorshakaar

Le vert et jaune n'a rien fait quand j'ai eu une rupture du neutre  ::ninja::  .

----------


## ababa

Si les mecs sont chauds, Discord 
La bagarre comme un saiyen en manque  ::ninja::

----------


## Mr Thy

Tu les a pris dans les gueule perso les 380V?

----------


## Vorshakaar

Il n'y avait personne à la maison pour lécher les prises de courants  ::trollface::  .

----------


## Yoggsothoth



----------


## Mr Thy

Aujourd'hui, j'ai anti air un Guile... avec le bas mk de Bison. Bizarrement, il y a un chiffre, 40002, qui est apparu en bas à gauche de l'écran peu après.

 ::huh:: 









 :;):

----------


## Mjoln

De what ?

----------


## Mr Thy

40002 - Lost connection to the opponent  ::P: 

Comme ça, par hasard.

----------


## Supergounou

Surement une faiblasse de Silver  ::P:

----------


## Cabfire

T'es puni comment d’ailleurs maintenant quand tu ragequit ?

----------


## Mr Thy

Tu perds ton icone de "bonne connection", et si tu persistes, y a une icone "gros tas de caca" qui se rajoute à côté de ton profil. A ce moment, apparament, tu ne seras matché qu'avec des mecs qui ont la même icone.
Et tu perds probablement encore les 1000 LP et 24 de ban après 3-4 RQ en une heure.

Sinon, SFV n'a qu'a bien se tenir:


 ::trollface::

----------


## wcxd

Wow, j'avais quasi pas touché au jeu depuis la sortie de Tekken 7, et là je me rends compte que le niveau est épouvantable maintenant... Avec mon Alex Platinum totalement rouillé, avec plus aucun repère, plus aucun timing, je fais jeu égal avec des Super/Ultra Diamants qui arrivent même pas à anti air. Pfiou ce système de classement est vraiment basé sur du grind en fait.

----------


## SquiZz

> Sinon, SFV n'a qu'a bien se tenir:


 :Bave:

----------


## Kamikaze

Ouais perso je viens de laisser tomber le Matchmaking auto sur SFV, c'est un carnage le matchmaking auto, le truc semble dead. En room je rencontre des mecs cools mais en MM auto c'est Brasil, USA et autres blagues, lagfest non stop, j'ai pas fait un seul match sans lag de mes deux sessions en ranked hier et aujourd'hui. D'ailleurs j'ai du attendre 4h hier avant de finir par trouver des matchs, pas pigé ce qui s'est passé, passé minuit j'ai pu enchainer les matchs (avec ce doux lag). J'ai retenté aujourd'hui pas mal de match mais toujours un netcode aux fraises.

En room ça va généralement contre les européens. Abigail c'est un ratage complet on comprend absolument rien de sa hurtbox et de ses hitbox à l'écran c'est dégueulasse.

J'ai fait un peu de ménage parmi les rois du lag Diamond, petite descente de ligue  ::ninja:: 

Mais c'est trop marrant la majorité des mecs ont un style de jeu basé sur le lag, dash avant et sauts non stop, setups appris par coeur avec le vtrigger pour tuer, tentative de reset non stop pour le stun, propre

Le screenshot favori de la soirée

Ménage parmi les top laggueur du ladder

Et ça lag encore et toujours




Bon au moins ça permet d'apprendre les drapeaux parfois

----------


## Ouro

Kami, top player Fr  :Cigare:

----------


## Kamikaze

Oula j'ai pas assez collé le jeu pour avoir un vrai niveau!

Je voulais me faire plaisir avec Menat mais le online est pas là  :Facepalm:   :Emo: 

Vivement Zeku sinon, j'espère qu'il sera réussi. Hier session avec Vorsh puis Yogg, comme d'hab, tant que y'a l'icône P2P c'est nickel mais le vilain icône serveur vient aléatoirement pourrir le truc.

Je me demande si c'est pas dû au fait que j'ai déménagé en Suisse, malheureusement impossible de changer le drapeau ingame :/

J'ai toujours le drapal français, aucune idée de si c'est esthétique où si c'est la cause de certaines emmerdes

- - - Mise à jour - - -

GO1 a l'air de coller Menat sinon! C'est cool!

Instant overhead?

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Oui j'avais jamais eu/vu ça !
Sinon sur Reddit j'ai lu ça :




> Just an update on what the connection icon means. I finally got an answer from Capcom after about 2 weeks wait.
> /QUOTE
> Thank you for contacting us. We finally got confirmation on what they are:
> 3 dots/Relay server matching
> 2 dots/P2P matching
> Thank you.
> If you require further assistance in Europe, please contact our technical support staff at feedback@capcom.com. Please also be sure to include all previous replies when/if responding to this message.
> Best Regards, Rermo @Capcom Technical Support feedback@capcom.com
> /UNQUOTE

----------


## Kamikaze

Ouais le truc chelou c'est l'aspect complètement aléatoire du bordel

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Mais oui c'est connu depuis la sortie du jeu en 2016 ce truc :/ je pige pas pourquoi ils sont pas full P2P

----------


## Mr Thy

Ouais, mais ça c'était connu depuis la beta, les petites icones. La vrai question est, quel est la raison que le jeu choisit de te mettre en P2P ou en Relay. Parce que parfois ça le fait même entre canards.

Je dois dire honnêtement que pour moi, en casu, c'est de temps en temps lag, mais très rarement. J'ai plus vu l'icone relay depuis des lustres. Le ranked par contre, j'y met pratiquement plus les pieds, c'est l'inverse.

----------


## Yoggsothoth

solution possible :




> i fixed it by disabling the software firewall in my router, despite having the recommended ports open and UPnP enabled
> it's the only game that had port issues and forced me to disable it.
> now my experience is 99% smooth.


De ce que j'ai lu c'est aussi souvent lié à son routeur et/ou à son fournisseur d'accès internet .

----------


## Mr Thy

Ah, tiens Kami, ton modem/router, c'est quel marque? Semblait y avoir des gros prob avec les trucs Technicolor. Ici en Belgique, certains modem de Proximus (un des gros ISP ADSL) sont de cette marque et y a eu des plaintes...

----------


## Hige

La pression ça marche pas sur moi. Je suis serein tel Daigod endormi avant son prochain adversaire

----------


## Kamikaze

Ouais je vais me rabattre sur les Lobbys et canards (sauce aigre douce), mais relou de pas pouvoir filtrer par pays en room, tu fais le tour du monde avant de trouver un européen

Bon au moins y'a les drapeaux maintenant! À l'époque tu y allais en aveugle c'tait horrible

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Ah, tiens Kami, ton modem/router, c'est quel marque? Semblait y avoir des gros prob avec les trucs Technicolor. Ici en Belgique, certains modem de Proximus (un des gros ISP ADSL) sont de cette marque et y a eu des plaintes...


Je vais mater, me semble que c'est un truc 100% propriétaire (box) de mon ISP (UPC Cablecom, Suisse)

----------


## Mr Thy

Hmm, je suis sur la page de UPC, ils semblent utiliser Thomson et Technicolor pour leurs modem/routeurs avec Wifi (les deux marques problèmatiques), pas certain si c'est le cas spécifiquement en Suisse, et pas certain si c'est le cas pour leur Box.

Mais bon, à vérifier.

----------


## TonTon Cookie

Question bête : C'est important a quel point de savoir faire les défis (et tous les enchaînements du style de ceux qui y sont proposés) pour progresser sur le jeu ?

J'ai tres peu joué en ligne, (rookie 200LP  ::P: ) et je me fais un peu détruire de partout : je ne punis pas ou difficilement les sauts, agresse mal, pas de notion de zoning etc sur le coup j'essaye de comprendre un peu sur quoi mettre le focus.

----------


## Kamikaze

> Hmm, je suis sur la page de UPC, ils semblent utiliser Thomson et Technicolor pour leurs modem/routeurs avec Wifi (les deux marques problèmatiques), pas certain si c'est le cas spécifiquement en Suisse, et pas certain si c'est le cas pour leur Box.
> 
> Mais bon, à vérifier.


Nan j'ai leur nouveau modèle, ce truc:



Je crois que la marque c'est ce truc complètement random haha, "Compal": http://www.icbn.com.tw/

----------


## Yoggsothoth

> Question bête : C'est important a quel point de savoir faire les défis (et tous les enchaînements du style de ceux qui y sont proposés) pour progresser sur le jeu ?
> 
> J'ai tres peu joué en ligne, (rookie 200LP ) et je me fais un peu détruire de partout : je ne punis pas ou difficilement les sauts, agresse mal, pas de notion de zoning etc sur le coup j'essaye de comprendre un peu sur quoi mettre le focus.


Pour faire des FM ! Sinon pour connaitre quelque combos c'est bien, genre punir un pif avec ce que tu y auras appris .

----------


## Kamikaze

> Question bête : C'est important a quel point de savoir faire les défis (et tous les enchaînements du style de ceux qui y sont proposés) pour progresser sur le jeu ?
> 
> J'ai tres peu joué en ligne, (rookie 200LP ) et je me fais un peu détruire de partout : je ne punis pas ou difficilement les sauts, agresse mal, pas de notion de zoning etc sur le coup j'essaye de comprendre un peu sur quoi mettre le focus.


Les défis ont pas trop de sens (sont pas utiles en matchs la majorité du temps) mais ils te rapportent de la thune comme l'a dit Yogg ouais.

Le plus important c'est de se protéger contre ce qui fait le plus mal, donc les sauts ouais.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Le mieux pour apprendre les combos c'est les vidéos de "Bafael" qui sont sur son youtube ou le youtube shoryuken

du genre:

----------


## Mr Thy

CBN est une marque assez connue pour les modem cable. Je crois qu'ils sont même dans le groupe qui définit la norme DOCSIS.

https://steamcommunity.com/app/31095...0895145651621/

Même modèle que toi je crois, problème plus sévère, mais peut-être une piste.

----------


## TonTon Cookie

> Les défis ont pas trop de sens (sont pas utiles en matchs la majorité du temps) mais ils te rapportent de la thune comme l'a dit Yogg ouais.
> 
> Le plus important c'est de se protéger contre ce qui fait le plus mal, donc les sauts ouais.
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> Le mieux pour apprendre les combos c'est les vidéos de "Bafael" qui sont sur son youtube ou le youtube shoryuken
> 
> du genre:


Ah merci beaucoup je matte ça de suite  ::):

----------


## Kamikaze

> CBN est une marque assez connue pour les modem cable. Je crois qu'ils sont même dans le groupe qui définit la norme DOCSIS.
> 
> https://steamcommunity.com/app/31095...0895145651621/
> 
> Même modèle que toi je crois, problème plus sévère, mais peut-être une piste.


Hmmm, intéressant merci pour l'enquête

---

Ouais nan je viens de tout check j'ai une adresse IPV4 standard, UPnP ON, DMZ off, le truc standard, pas plus d'infos

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Ouais je trouve tout un tas de thread de gens avec ce problème, parfois des mecs qui habitent la même ville.

http://forums.shoryuken.com/discussi...ay-help-please

Je pense que c'est le système capcom qui est aux fraises

----------


## Cabfire

A titre personnel, j'ai aucun problème avec le online, ou très peu. Ca doit être ultra dépendant de ta connexion.

----------


## Fisc

> Question bête : C'est important a quel point de savoir faire les défis (et tous les enchaînements du style de ceux qui y sont proposés) pour progresser sur le jeu ?
> 
> J'ai tres peu joué en ligne, (rookie 200LP ) et je me fais un peu détruire de partout : je ne punis pas ou difficilement les sauts, agresse mal, pas de notion de zoning etc sur le coup j'essaye de comprendre un peu sur quoi mettre le focus.


Personnellement au début je me suis cassé les dents sur les défis. Alors je suis retourné travailler mes basiques et apprendre quelques combos pain-beurre. Après ça je suis revenu aux défis et j'en suis venu à bout... Pour un seul perso.

En tant que rookie qui viens tout juste de se hisser en bronze, je dirais que les deux premières choses sur lesquelles se concentrer c'est les BnB et la Garde. Maintenant faut que je travaille les punish si je veut avancer. Actuellement quand j’interromps un adversaire, je sais pas quoi faire ensuite et du coup je passe mon tour.  ::|: 

M'enfin bon après je suis qu'un scrub qui main Ed sur PS4, alors je dit peut être de la merde. ::unsure::

----------


## Mjoln

> Ah merci beaucoup je matte ça de suite


Quand tu regardes des vidéos / tutos de combos, vérifie bien que ça cause de la saison 2. Y a certains trucs qui ont changé ou qui sont moins effectifs entre les deux saisons.

@fisc Non non tu dis pas de la merde. Travailler sa Garde, c'est le premier truc à faire. C'est la base. Avant d'apprendre à défoncer les autres faut déjà éviter de se faire defoncer soi-même  :;):

----------


## Cabfire

Quand tu débutes se concentrer sur une bonne punition aussi ça aide. Parce que des mecs qui vont te pifer un dragon tu va en avoir un paquet.

----------


## ababa

Je viens de voir un Ryu de même niveau que moi (silver) mais il optimise les combos, chose que j'ai pas taffé  :<_<: 
Donc punition, optimisation du combo, ouais c'est la chose à travailler et anti-air au bon moment  ::siffle:: 
Il faut aussi varier entre garde et punition, si tu mets trop la garde, l'adversaire va te faire des tick throw  :Emo: 
C'est illisible pour moi certains tick throw mais je sais que ça vient quand tu gardes trop
C'est parce qu'on a pas encore assez d'expérience pour savoir où et quand taper, par exemple Balrog, c'est chaud, je sais pas quand riposter, du coup garde, garde et il va mixer à fond entre overhead, low et te violer les trois quarts de ta barre  :<_<:

----------


## Fisc

Ça veut dire quoi exactement pifer ? C'est un terme que je vois régulièrement revenir dans la communauté de la baston francophone, mais j'ai toujours pas compris ce qu'il signifie.

Sérieusement le jargon est hors de contrôle dans les jeux de baston. Entre les différents termes qui veulent dire la même chose (hadouken, fireball, quart de cercle avant poing ou 236P) et les différent argots régionaux (pif?) on s'y perd. ::huh::

----------


## Kamikaze

Ouais y'a beaucoup de jargon, pifer c'est faire un truc au pif, c'est l'argot du terroir français  ::ninja:: 

Généralement un truc super risqué, genre faire un shoryuken au petit bonheur la chance, en espérant que ça passe. Ou un hadoken en début de round (qui meurt si l'adversaire saute)

----------


## ababa

Ça vient de Ken Bogard? ou c'est plus ancien

----------


## Fisc

Encore plus fort il y a les termes identiques qui sont utilisé pour désigner 2 choses différentes comme SRK (ou DP) qui peut désigner le mouvement avant, bas, diagonale avant bas (ou 623 ou encore Z) mais aussi le type de coup, soit ici n'importe quel Super ascendant avec des propriétés anti-air. Ca n'a pas d'importance si c'est un poing, un pied, que le personnage saute ou pas. Si c'est vaguement vertical et que ça anti-air, c'est un SRK (ou DP, ou etc...).  ::P: 

Du coup il y a des SRK qui sont fait avec un SRK, alors que d'autres SRK n'ont pas en fait le mouvement SRK. C'est pourtant pas compliqué !

----------


## Cabfire

Sinon, autre sujet.

Vous savez si il est possible d'avoir le bouton R3 sur un stick Qanba Q4RAF, qui permettrais de reset la position en training donc sans avoir à passer par le menu start ? 

Je cherche l'info mais je n'ai pas l'impression que ce soit possible ...

----------


## Kamikaze

> Encore plus fort il y a les termes identiques qui sont utilisé pour désigner 2 choses différentes comme SRK (ou DP) qui peut désigner le mouvement avant, bas, diagonale avant bas (ou 623 ou encore Z) mais aussi le type de coup, soit ici n'importe quel Super ascendant avec des propriétés anti-air. Ca n'a pas d'importance si c'est un poing, un pied, que le personnage saute ou pas. Si c'est vaguement vertical et que ça anti-air, c'est un SRK (ou DP, ou etc...). 
> 
> Du coup il y a des SRK qui sont fait avec un SRK, alors que d'autres SRK n'ont pas en fait le mouvement SRK. C'est pourtant pas compliqué !


Hahaha laisse tomber, dragon c'est devenu tellement abstrait, même souvent un coup invincible (unsafe en garde) va être qualifié de dragon

----------


## Seb Ryu 84

> Sinon, autre sujet.
> 
> Vous savez si il est possible d'avoir le bouton R3 sur un stick Qanba Q4RAF, qui permettrais de reset la position en training donc sans avoir à passer par le menu start ? 
> 
> Je cherche l'info mais je n'ai pas l'impression que ce soit possible ...


Teste en mode PS3/PC pour voir si c'est du D-Input. Si c'est le cas, dans SFV, tu pourras mapper tes boutons comme tu le souhaites et sacrifier les 2 derniers (normalement 3P et 3K car L1/LB et L2/LT) pour L3 et R3.

J'ai un Q4RAF que je l'utilise tout le temps en mode X360 et Xinput mais j'y ai mis un dual mod avec un PC PS4 et quand je l'utilise c'est ce que je fais.

----------


## von_yaourt

> Hahaha laisse tomber, dragon c'est devenu tellement abstrait, même souvent un coup invincible (unsafe en garde) va être qualifié de dragon


J'ai l'impression que dragon punch (DP) c'est devenu le terme générique pour désigner un reversal meterless.

Je l'entends beaucoup moins utilisé en tant que manipulation pure, par contre, mais c'est sans doute parce que dans les air dashers il y a des reversals sur d'autres manipulations et que certains coups en 623 ne sont pas reversal.

----------


## Cabfire

> Teste en mode PS3/PC pour voir si c'est du D-Input. Si c'est le cas, dans SFV, tu pourras mapper tes boutons comme tu le souhaites et sacrifier les 2 derniers (normalement 3P et 3K car L1/LB et L2/LT) pour L3 et R3.
> 
> J'ai un Q4RAF que je l'utilise tout le temps en mode X360 et Xinput mais j'y ai mis un dual mod avec un PC PS4 et quand je l'utilise c'est ce que je fais.


Merci, j'ai tout simplement bind R3, L3 et me passant de RT LT... Je ne sais pas pourquoi je ne l'ai pas fait plus tôt...

Sinon autre question, sur des combats amicaux, les adversaires sont choisit par rank également ?

----------


## Mr Thy

Oui. Si je souviens bien, il a y une zone de max +1 rang, min -2.

Donc par exemple si tu es super silver, tu trouveras des adversaires entre ultra silver et ultra bronze. Mais de temps en temps y a des abérations.

Si tu veux choisir par qui tu veux te faire détruire, faut passer par les salons.

----------


## Kamikaze

Dédicace à Von Yaourt.

Chris Tatarian qui counterpick Menat pour détruire le matchup Gief

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZMe1Pn9FZdQ

----------


## Cabfire

Globalement les Pro player arrivent à switcher de persos sans trop de difficulté ou cela leur demande de rebosser complétement le truc ?

----------


## Kamikaze

SFV c'est vraiment facile de switcher la majorité du temps le jeu étant très simple. T'as des cas où t'es obligé de taffer un peu plus sérieusement, genre Ibuki (apprendre ses reset), Fang (les combos avec st.HP quand st.LP touche meaty) etc

Mais Menat tu peux gagner contre Gief sans savoir la jouer, tu spammes 2 boutons et Gief va en chier

----------


## Mjoln

Cf le premier round :

----------


## von_yaourt

Je vais enfin pouvoir regarder des matchs de Zangief sans avoir envie de vomir.  :Mellow2:

----------


## BenbenD

Le coup de pied de zoning qu'elle utilise en anti-air quand Zangief saute de loin c'est un gros pied ? Il a l'air encore plus violent que celui de Chun-Li  ::O:

----------


## Kamikaze

Il est bien plus violent:

Il a pas de hurtbox, impossible de trade avec
Il crush counter
(et il a une portée de batard)

Y'a pas moyen

----------


## BenbenD

okaayyyyy, les choppeurs vont la kiffer.

----------


## Mr Thy

Vous voyez qu'il a un crossup!

Sinon, le setup dreamhack Montreal. Classe

----------


## Hem

SBS sur des chaises en bois. "Classe"  ::XD:: 

Remarque Bud Light c'est de la bière non? C'est dans la thème.

----------


## Mr Thy

9/10 que ce sera sur du Vertagear pendant le tournoi.

----------


## Mjoln

Classe le décor !  ::love:: 

On peut s'accrocher à la grille ou pas ?

----------


## Cabfire

C'est pour quand cette dreamhack ?

----------


## ababa

Arf je viens de voir à quoi correspond mes sauts d'animations 

Je fais un dragon EX (qui touche  ::ninja:: ) sur le Rashid de Vandemar qui saute, je vois le début de l'animation du EX, mais rien au milieu, et seulement la fin c'est lui qui me touche

Lui il voit un gros freeze/lag

ça me fait souvent gros les joueurs PS4, bon là ça l'a fait avec Vandemar et c'est la première fois que j'ai un retour précis car on a pas vu la même scène de notre côté

Je me souviens aussi, j'entends un shoryu car je fais la manip, mais de mon côté je vois pas du tout la manip et on me dit en vocal, que j'ai tenté un shoryu qui est passé visuellement en animation alors que dans mon cas j'ai seulement le son du shoryu  ::huh::

----------


## Kamikaze

C'est le système de rollback merdique du jeu, le jeu continue l'action côté client normalement même si t'es désynchronisé, puis ça se décide côté serveur, ça synchronise, et tu vois ce que le serveur voit. Souvent lors des hits ou block, le jeu profite sûrement du stun pour synchro et ça fait une belle bouillie

----------


## Mr Thy

> C'est pour quand cette dreamhack ?


Ce weekend.

Mjoln.

----------


## Mjoln

Go1 qui prend Menat direct à la Manilla Cup ce week-end. Hop.

----------


## wcxd

Cet extrait est encore plus ouf. Sa Menat me parait intestable.





- - - Mise à jour - - -

Et un peu de Juri car le perso est cool et mérite plus de succès : 





- - - Mise à jour - - -

Y'a pas moyen que le forum reconnaisse automatiquement l'intégration twitter ? Je suis obligé de modifier les balises à la main  ::(:

----------


## ababa

C'est pas un perso pour Daigo la Menat? Le pro zoner  ::ninja::

----------


## Hem

Menat vs Juri dans le top 16. Ouah  ::cry:: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Et évidemment je comprend rien au match vu que j'ai jamais vu ces persos de ma vie.

----------


## Kamikaze

Magnifique match de la part d'Infiltration, il progresse non stop

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Il a forcé GO1 hors de son plan de jeu initial en chargeant ses ressources dès que GO1 était trop passif, et GO1 a craqué

----------


## Hem

Y'a eu un gros up de Juri ou infiltration est juste devenu bien meilleur? Dans mes souvenirs il arrivait pas à charger ses boules aussi facilement.

----------


## Kamikaze

Il les a bien placé quand il voyait GO1 sur la défensive, rien n'a changé

- - - Mise à jour - - -

GO1 a manqué quelques punish aussi, normal xx charge de boule c'est pas safe si la charge touche pas en block

----------


## wcxd

(Rien à voir avec la Manila Cup, mais ce manque de respect de Xian quand il essaye Menat LOL https://www.eventhubs.com/images/201...04/xian-menat/)

----------


## Kamikaze

Haha propre

----------


## Kamikaze

Lol mais l'optimisation du V-trigger par GO1, c'est violent

----------


## von_yaourt

> Lol mais l'optimisation du V-trigger par GO1, c'est violent


Ouais mais ça sert à quedalle en pressing quand, comme Mago, l'adversaire faire un v-reversal. Dommage, j'aurais bien voulu plus voir sa Menat.

----------


## Mjoln

Les normaux de Menat sont tellement puissants. c'est dingue. Mais contre Mago, tu garde pas ta super pour le prochain round, tu tues dès que tu peux.

----------


## Kamikaze

> Ouais mais ça sert à quedalle en pressing quand, comme Mago, l'adversaire faire un v-reversal. Dommage, j'aurais bien voulu plus voir sa Menat.


Bah tu peux bait les v reversal donc bien sur que ça sert, les boules créent aucun stun sur ton perso, y'a pas de startup ni de recovery, donc tu peux jab puis choppe le v reversal ou sauter, bait un v reversal comme dhab quoi. Quand GO1 s'entrainera il fera des pressing avec bait de v reversal.

Mais GO1 a clairement craqué, avec 1 semaine seulement il arrivait pas à tout faire avec Menat

Mais on a vu de beaux trucs

----------


## von_yaourt

Bah si tu fais un pressing insensible au v-reversal, à moins de faire une OS, je ne vois pas comment ça peut être un pressing sans trou qui batte les DP. Hormis si l'adversaire n'a pas de quoi faire l'un des deux, t'es obligé de choisir.

----------


## Kamikaze

Euh ouais, c'est un pressing quoi, si tu choisis de mettre une choppe pour battre la garde adverse tu manges dragon  :tired:  comme dans tous les jeux, on rappellera que mettre un dragon en garde dans SFV c'est pas l'idée du siècle. Et puis faut une barre pour mettre un dragon, et tout les persos n'en n'ont pas un.

Je vois pas où tu veux en venir, tu peux faire le pressing et décider de mettre la garde à certain moment clefs, ça battra les dragon et ça gardera les v reversal (qui sont souvent negatifs voir punissable). S'pas bien dur.

Techniquement tu peux trade avec les dragons j'imagine mais ça semble dur à mettre en place, à tester (ton normal se fait manger mais ta boule vient trade le dragon)

'Fin tout ça pour dire que les v reversal font vraiment pas peur à Menat, t'sais que quand elle se fait hit ses boules disparaissent mais en fait elles reviennent après, c'est juste visuel pendant ses mises à terre etc.

----------


## Kamikaze

GO1 qui dit que c'était dur avec sa Menat d'une semaine mais qu'il va continuer à la jouer

----------


## wcxd

Ca faisait longtemps que j'avais pas regardé un live d'un tournoi, ça m'a donné envie de jouer au jeu... Le online est de pire en pire niveau qualité :/

----------


## Kamikaze

Ouais pareil, j'ai laissé tombé le matchmaking auto, en room ça peut aller intra europe mais c'est pas dingue, dur de jouer correctement

----------


## Mr Thy

https://www.twitch.tv/dreamhackfighters pour le stream Dreamhack.

----------


## Supergounou

Merci  ::):

----------


## Supergounou

Putain tous ces Rashido à chaque tournois, j'en peux plus, c'est devenu le nouveau Ken/Karin  :Gerbe:

----------


## wcxd

On a des infos sur le prochain perso ? Zeku je crois ?

----------


## Fisc

En parlant de Rashid j'avais encore jamais vu le commentaire d'Ed en cas de victoire contre lui.  :^_^: 

_"Do you have anything in there that would help you not suck ?"_

Il m'a fait rire bêtement pendant une bonne minute. C'est tellement violent par rapport à ses remarques sarcastiques gentillettes envers les autres persos.

Il doit y en avoir quelques autres, que j'ai jamais vue. A mon niveau il surtout des Ryu, Ken, Akuma, pas mal de Guile et aussi Abigail étrangement.

----------


## wcxd

La Juri de Infiltration est vraiment intéressante à voir. Il hésite pas à renoncer à l'okizeme ou à backdash pour charger ses Rekkas. D'ailleurs il ne charge presque que le Rekka L, et il s'en sert pour couvrir sa progression (comme un Sonic Boom) ou pour charger son VSkill - qu'il n'hésite pas à lâcher nature, alors que c'est punissable.

Il a un jeu très hit n run (comme avec son Nash d'ailleurs) qui est, imo, la bonne façon de jouer Juri.

De toutes les Juri (donc AiAi, Gentleman Thief et Infi... :D) je pense que c'est Infiltration qui a peut-être le mieux cerné le plan de jeu à appliquer. 

En perso hit n run je trouve qu'il devrait essayer Ed...

----------


## Kamikaze

Il a perdu deux rounds parce qu'il connait pas ses setups meaty de saut sur Rashid, c'était bien naze pour le coup, mais il a très bien joué à certains moment, il a aussi raté le combo sur le crush counter HK pour le kill, pas mal de ratés encore avec Juri

----------


## wcxd

Je regarde le Twitch juste pour la Juri de Infiltration  ::ninja::

----------


## wcxd

Wtf Momochi qui se loupe COMPLETEMENT sur le confirm de sa CA...
Le mec te fait les confirms les plus chauds du jeu, et il se loupe sur un confirm à deux mids... O_O

----------


## Kamikaze

C'est pas combo cr MP cr MK il a tenté le confirm en 1 hit frame trap (sur le cr MK) mais il a craqué

Les Rashid jouent très péniblement, trop all in pour rester calme haha

Bien joué Infiltration mais je le vois pas gagner contre les Rashid

----------


## wcxd

Ah oui c'est vrai.  ::(: 
Un régal la Juri d'Infi !

- - - Mise à jour - - -

La seule "chance" de Infi c'est qu'il me semble qu'il a un peu joué le perso (il l'a sorti en tournoi même je crois), donc potentiellement il connait peut-être mieux le perso que ce que les autres connaissent Juri... Mais bon  ::(:

----------


## Kamikaze

Il faut qu'il saute plus quand le Rashid est à distance de cr HP, saut LK, j'aimerais bien lui envoyer un texto haha. Quitte à prendre un petit anti air, mais là il respecte trop le ground game et le cr HP de Rahisd est trop relou à gérer pour Juri

----------


## ababa

C'est quoi les faiblesses de Juri?

----------


## wcxd

Son design qui t'oblige à renoncer à mettre la pression pour charger tes Fuhajin.

Entre autre  ::):

----------


## Kamikaze

Le perso est dur à utiliser (anti airs situationnels, combo situationnels, gestion de ressources) et elle a pas de bon coup longue portée crush counter dans le neutral comme le cr HP de Rashid, st HP d'Urien. Son v reversal est trop lent aussi et ses punitions sans ressources font pas super mal

- - - Mise à jour - - -

En gros faut la jouer parfaitement pour qu'elle soit forte, donc en tournoi c'est chaud quoi

- - - Mise à jour - - -

INFILTRATION, allez!

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Superbe match, tellement propre

----------


## wcxd

Pouah ce match, il a étudié le matchup depuis son match contre Gachikun ou quoi :D

----------


## Kamikaze

Il a rien raté

----------


## wcxd

Ok c'est son jour à Infiltration, les astres sont alignés...

----------


## Kamikaze

Ce EX DP en réaction la marque des champions

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Mais oui, il joue tellement bien là

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Voilà le v skill de Juri c'est ça! Il est chaud là

----------


## wcxd

Lol le DP normal à la relevée...

----------


## Kamikaze

LE RESET

 :Vibre:  :Vibre:  :Vibre: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Meilleur set de SFV ever, c'était beau

----------


## wcxd

En fait Infiltration en utilisant un perso complexe (pour ne pas dire plus faible) est obligé d'utiliser son cerveau et d'analyser le jeu tandis que les Rashid n'ont pas essayé de varier leur jeu en fonction des réponses de la Juri. Ils se sont contentés de réciter ce qu'ils savent faire. :/

J'ai hâte de voir tous les experts du VS dire qu'ils ont toujours pensé que Juri était top tier :D

----------


## Mr Thy

In before Hige qui va dire que Juri....

----------


## Hige

> In before Hige qui va dire que Juri....


Est poo poo tier

 ::ninja::

----------


## Kamikaze



----------


## Cabfire

Je viens de tout mater, impressionnant Infiltration... Par contre, trop de Rachido !

----------


## Mr Thy

https://clips.twitch.tv/HedonisticCoweringOxSmoocherZ

Haha, la tronche de Nemo. Nemo voulait bait un dragon après l'Aegis, mais K-Brad à foiré la manip, et c'est une balayette qui sort.

Comme quoi, les meilleurs mindgame, parfois c'est ceux où on se foire soi-même.



Spoiler Alert! 


Et Du qui donne ses gains du tournoi aux victimes de l'ouragan Irma. Prop'.

----------


## Cabfire

J'ai besoin d'un petit conseil ! 

A mon petit niveau même si je commence à beaucoup plus anti air, je me retrouve parfois dans une situation de setup crossup de l'infini. Le saut est trop près pour que j'antiair (avec laura), donc je suis dans le blockstring, et le type va resauter, blockstring, et resauter... toussa, toussa...

C'est quoi la solution la plus fiable pour un type qui saute mouton, neutral jump kick ? Back jump Kick ?

----------


## Supergounou

Ouais saut arrière light je pense. Ça sort vite du coup si t'es pas trop lent t'auras l’avantage.

----------


## yodaxy

Dash avant pour passer sous le saut puis coup (genre bas+MK par exemple) aussi, ça surprend en général.

----------


## Cabfire

Ok, effectivement ! Je vais essayer de mettre tout ça en oeuvre !

----------


## Kamikaze

Suffit de marche avant sinon, et si t'es ballzy tu peux intercepter le saut avec un normal au sol pendant les frames de startup du saut.

Saut vertical + coup aussi, pas obligé de saut arrière

----------


## Kamikaze

#Strats

----------


## wcxd

Netcode de qualité.

----------


## Mr Thy

Pas mal, en ayant utilisé les animations déjà présentes dans le jeu.

----------


## Hem

La dernière  ::XD:: , excellent.

----------


## Kamikaze

Sympa mais le focus de caméra obligatoire sur le startup de la super c'est vraiment le mauvais gout absolu, j'préfère les trucs courts et qui pètent comme dans les bons vieux jeux  ::o: 

Personne de chaud pour des sessions sinon? Pingez bibi si vous êtes chaud, je suis sur Menat Juri Fang principalement en ce moment

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Avec ta co' en 3 boules là, c'est pas top malheureusement...

----------


## Kamikaze

Bah on a fait 2 FT5 nickel la dernière fois, c'est juste que le truc poppe aléatoirement, faut passer en FT10  ::ninja:: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Je suspecte que le jeu piffe la co' serveur d'après mon IP pas française mais drapeau français, faudrait que je trouve un trick pour l'empêcher de faire sa merde

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Le pire c'est ça en fait, une fois un FT lancé c'est bon, il reste sur le même mode

----------


## Yoggsothoth

> Yes you can change your flag by doing the same thing I did to change my CFN ID.
> Just email feedback@capcom.com with the following info:
> Current CFN ID:
> Current Flag:
> Desired CFN ID:
> Desired Flag:
> Steam ID / PSN ID:
> Reason:

----------


## Kamikaze

Aaah intéressant ça! Bon pas mega pratique vu que des fois je change de pays mais globalement je joue toujours depuis le même.

Je tente ça!

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Si ça résous le souci, tu rechangeras quand tu iras dans un autre pays au pire .

----------


## Rom1

> Pas mal, en ayant utilisé les animations déjà présentes dans le jeu.


Propre. Tout n'est pas parfait mais ça rend pas trop mal.

----------


## yodaxy

Cool les potentielles nouvelles CA.

J'espère qu'on aura des nouveaux V-triggers aussi ça serait chouette pour varier encore plus les persos.

----------


## Kamikaze

C'est un mod pas du data mine. Le data miner dit avoir trouvé du double v trigger mais ça reste de la spéculation sur des variables qu'il a trouvé

----------


## HoStyle

Aie je viens de me rendre compte que je me sers de ce dont Kami se plaignait quelques pages avant, j'apprends à jouer avec le lag. J'ai honte  ::'(:  mais pas ma faute si les brésiliens ont des connexions de... brésilien.

----------


## Mjoln

Ouai, le vtrigger 2 qui fait passer ryu en mode evil ryu, je suis très circonspect, même si je trouverais ça hypra cool.

----------


## Yoggsothoth

> Aie je viens de me rendre compte que je me sers de ce dont Kami se plaignait quelques pages avant, j'apprends à jouer avec le lag. J'ai honte  mais pas ma faute si les brésiliens ont des connexions de... brésilien.


Joue Laura, ça va passer tout seul, puis tu restes dans le thème  ::ninja::

----------


## Kamikaze

Nan mais le matchmaking auto laisse tomber HoStyle y'a du brésilien de tout les côtés même en restriction connexions 5, je lâchais le pad et donnais mes points 

Là j'ai fait quelques rooms, ça allait pour la co' (2 italiens), mais bon y'avait que des débutants c'tait pas méga fun

J'ai envoyé le mail, on verra s'ils changent mon drapeau  :tired: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Je trouve quand même ça bien con le mail parce que les infos que tu donnes n'importe qui peut les donner à ta place  :tired:

----------


## Supergounou

Bon, et quant c'est qu'on a de la FM gratos?  :Bave: 

C'est le seul moment où je lance le jeu depuis des mois.

----------


## Kamikaze

Y'a 30k gratos pour Menat tu les as choppé? Je sais plus si c'est encore valable

----------


## Supergounou

Bien sûr, ça m'a permis d'acheter le perso.

Aller, je suis en chaud demain en fin d'aprem, je réinstalle le jeu et je vous prends tous!  ::P:

----------


## Kamikaze

Donc t'as choppé 30k puis t'as desinstall? C'est un hold up ou quoi

----------


## Supergounou

J'ai fait les défis de Menat avant. Pour les 5000k en plus  ::ninja::

----------


## Kamikaze

J'appelle la police  :tired:

----------


## Supergounou

FT10 demain, le temps que les schtoumfs arrivent  ::P:   :Splash:

----------


## Mjoln

Je serai là Gounou. Ça va moucher rouge. My Rashido is ready.

----------


## Kamikaze

> At this time we are only accepting flag change requests in cases where users were not given a chance to select a flag when initially setting up a Capcom Fighter's Network (CFN) ID.


 :Facepalm: 

Je serai là vers 18h30 les deux lascars si vous êtes encore dans l'arène  ::trollface::

----------


## Mjoln

Y a une maintenance ce soir. De 18 h à 22 h UTC

Édit : Ok, c'est du 20 h en France si je me gourre pas.

----------


## Kamikaze

Ah damned

----------


## Yoggsothoth

> Je serai là Gounou. Ça va moucher rouge. My Rashido is ready.


 ::unsure::

----------


## Supergounou

> Je serai là Gounou. Ça va moucher rouge. My Rashido is ready.


Désolé Mjoln, j'ai été embusqué par un pote et je n'ai pas pu me libérer. On remet ça à quand tu veux!  ::):

----------


## Yoggsothoth

T'inquiète, je lui ai fournit les mouchoirs  ::P:

----------


## Supergounou

Parfait alors, ça m'a fait chier de devoir poser un lapin  ::):

----------


## wcxd

Hé mais en fait Juri c'est super fun o_o je veux dire encore plus que dans mes souvenirs :D

----------


## LeChameauFou

sinon les joueurs qui dosaient sf IV sont tous HS ? les valmaster, gagapa et cie ? Car j'ai l'impression que seul luffy avec w2pac étaient là en saison 1 avec crimson.

----------


## Mr Thy

Valmaster est passé sur Overwatch je crois.

----------


## Kamikaze



----------


## Flipmode

Salut, j'aurais besoin de quelqu'un qui touche bien en jeux de combat(street fighter principalement mais en général et compétitif aussi) pour un petit projet, quelques questions/conseils, ça prendra pas beaucoup de temps.

C'est pas pour faire un jeu, ni pour y jouer.

La personne sera "récompensé" si l'idée est développé, mais vous attendez pas à grand chose  ::): 

Merci d'avance !

----------


## Mjoln

Comme si je perdais pas assez, maintenant tu postes des tutos pour apprendre à me dérouiller ?  :tired:

----------


## Kamikaze

Ah t'as un bison  ::ninja::  ?

----------


## wcxd

> Salut, j'aurais besoin de quelqu'un qui touche bien en jeux de combat(street fighter principalement mais en général et compétitif aussi) pour un petit projet, quelques questions/conseils, ça prendra pas beaucoup de temps.
> 
> C'est pas pour faire un jeu, ni pour y jouer.
> 
> La personne sera "récompensé" si l'idée est développé, mais vous attendez pas à grand chose 
> 
> Merci d'avance !


Hello je suis volontaire, je sais pas ce que tu attends comme niveau mais bon !

----------


## ababa

Une question:

Je suis entrain de ''bosser'' en training (je découvre qu'il y avait un mode training  ::ninja:: )

stand HK cc -> VT -> solar plexus -> bas gros poing -> dragon -> CA (merci Yogg  ::trollface:: )

D'habitude j'effleure à peine le qcf et la ca piffe

Là j'ai beau masher les boutons dragon -> CA, pas de CA, je fais juste le setup entier mais sans que la CA ne sorte  :Emo:

----------


## Flipmode

> Hello je suis volontaire, je sais pas ce que tu attends comme niveau mais bon !


C'est pas le niveau du joueur mais la connaissance du jeu, les références de joueurs etc.

Je te MP dans l'aprem.

----------


## Mjoln

> Ah t'as un bison  ?


 :tired:  ft10 le prochain jour de maintenance !

----------


## Wahou

Attention Yaourt s'y met aussi. On se demandait comment punir son reversal ex degueulasse qui te casse la tête, une idée ?

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Tu parles de quoi Wahou !?

----------


## von_yaourt

Le devil reverse EX.

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Ah ! Moi je le parry avec Kolin  :Cigare:

----------


## Supergounou

D'après son message juste au dessus, Yaourt serait en maintenance, une sorte de reversal quoi. Pour l'en déloger, il faut le punir, mais je ne souhaite pas en apprendre plus, les coquins.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

EDIT: to slow...

----------


## Kamikaze

Dans la vidéo que j'ai postée il en parle justement Wahou, mais c'est spécifique à Juri

- - - Mise à jour - - -

à 1:27

----------


## Yoggsothoth

ababa  :;):

----------


## Mr Thy

> Ah ! Moi je le parry avec Kolin


Je vais être gentil. Le stand hk non chargé d'Urien (le non overhead, utilisé pour anti air), bat le DR ex, clean.
Faut un peut taffer le timing, mais après c'est une purge pour Dicta.

----------


## ababa

> ababa


J'ai vu, j'adore son style  ::wub:: 

Sinon en combo VT facile

Gros poing cc - stand HK - VT - LK Tatsu - CA

439, ça me demande moins d'effort  ::lol::

----------


## Hige

> 


Les footsies contre le Gief  :Bave: 

Sublime

----------


## Wahou

Faut que je trouve un truc avec Sim. Je vais laber. Je mise sur arrière mp ou tp (mais le timing me parait chaud).

----------


## yodaxy

> J'ai vu, j'adore son style 
> 
> Sinon en combo VT facile
> 
> Gros poing cc - stand HK - VT - LK Tatsu - CA
> 
> 439, ça me demande moins d'effort


Pas besoin de V-trigger, si tu es assez près après le stand HK tu peux simplement faire LK > LK Tatsu > CA.

Le V-trigger génère pas mal de dammage reduce, de sorte qu'en général on ne fait jamais V-Trigger et CA ensuite (à part si ça tue) car ce n'est pas rentable.

----------


## Cabfire

Ah c'est le Mixup ce Week-end à Lyon ! Un pronostic ? Luffy ? 

En bon joueur de Laura, je mets une pièce sur Crimson ou Will2pack :D

----------


## HoStyle

J'apprécie pas de devoir débloquer les personnages avec de la FM/de l'argent pour les jouer mais même si ça me plait pas, je comprends, c'est un modèle économique comme un autre.

Par contre qu'on ne puisse pas s'entraîner contre les persos que l'on ne possède pas je trouve ça vraiment abusé, c'est plus agréable de trouver par soi-même qu'en demandant/regardant des vidéos mais c'est pas possible.

Bref Je joue Cammy et j'ai vraiment du mal à comprendre les match up contre Akuma et Urien.
J'ai beaucoup de mal contre Guile aussi mais je comprends pourquoi petit à petit, Urien je comprends rien j'ai l'impression qu'il a pas de faiblesse ? Son dash où il fout un coup d'épaule je le contre comment ?
Merci d'avance si vous avez une astuce je suis preneur.

----------


## wcxd

Le coup d'épaule est punissable en block donc le mieux est de mettre la garde.
La version ex est safe en block mais tu peux reprendre ton tour (-2). Attention y'a des petits malins qui lâchent un EX en garde et enchainent avec un Headbutt EX qui est invincible.

Malheureusement y'a pas de recette miracle, sois prudent et maintiens la garde.

----------


## Wahou

La plupart des Uriens vont abuser du Light Chariot Tackle (-5 en On Block) et du Ex Chariot Tackle (-2 On Block). Le Light peut être puni mais avec le pushback c'est pas toujours évident. Quant au Ex il est safe mais te permet de reprendre l'avantage si tu bloques. Mais attention beaucoup de Urien du live bourre Ex HeadButt derrière donc si l'adversaire a de la ressource tu es pas forcément bien : c'est pif ou pas pif.

A noter que les tous les spéciaux d'Urien sont invincibles seulement à partir de la frame 3 (sauf Ex Headbutt). Tu peux donc les casser en début d'animation si tu arrives à les anticiper.
Avec un perso mobile comme Cammy, une bonne stratégie est de faire whiffer le Tackle (surtout le Light, le Ex c'est dur parce qu'il va vite) et de punir les frames de recovery. L'idée c'est que la portée du Light tackle est pas énorme et que tu peux sentir quand le mec le charge (il bouge pas/recule à distance exact du Light Tackle). Du coup à toi de sauter/backdasher/reculer selon ta position et là tu as une belle punition qui s'offre. D'une manière générale la mobilité dissuadera - normalement - un adversaire de bourrer les spéciaux.
Sinon contre le tackle Ex il me semble que tu peux un Dragon/CA au milieu de l'animation (tu blocks le début, puis tu bourres dragon avant la fin). Ca se passe ici :


Sinon un bon moyen de "casser" la pression c'est de V-Reversal, contre un tackle tu risques rien.

----------


## Kamikaze

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Is7wDRZP55k

4f input lag

----------


## HoStyle

Merci des réponses
Bah justement dans la vidéo il CA avec Cammy et ça trade en faveur d'Urien, ça m'a pas l'air d'être la solution ultime  ::P:  .

Je vais essayer de me concentrer sur le V-reversal dans ce cas, c'est vrai que maintenant que tu me le dis je réalise que je m'en sers très peu.

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Je mets ça ici aussi car il y a du SF 5 avec ZE Ryusama  ::O:  ( A partir de 9mn12)
Désolé pour Injustice par contre...

----------


## Wahou

> Désolé pour Injustice par contre...


Tu me feras tous les bruitages du jeu à la bouche pour la peine.  ::trollface::

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Me tente pas !

----------


## yodaxy

J'aimerai bien voir ça aussi  ::ninja::

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Entendre tu veux dire  ::trollface:: 




 ::P:

----------


## Mjoln

Hahaha, c'est nawak  ::):

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Je me suis mis au niveau du jeu  ::lol::

----------


## Supergounou

:^_^:  la classe!

----------


## yodaxy

> Entendre tu veux dire


Mais  ::XD:: 

J'adore, bravo !  ::lol::

----------


## Wahou

Mais quel homme ! Je me suis pissé dessus.  ::XD:: 
Très honnêtement tu devrais leur proposer ta version, c'est mieux.

----------


## Kamikaze

Hahaha mais lol, l'histoire se répète pour Infil




> Winners Rashid vs Ibuki Rashid vs Menat . Losers Rashid vs Juri Karin/Rashid vs Dictator


- - - Mise à jour - - -

OzHadou Nationals 15

----------


## SquiZz

Rashid top tier ?

----------


## Seb Ryu 84

> Entendre tu veux dire


Le son "lag", c'est normal?  ::ninja::

----------


## Supergounou

Y a du tournoi Street ce weekend?

----------


## yodaxy

Les Lobbies dans MVC Infinite :



Certainement en 2022 dans SFV  :tired:

----------


## Mr Thy

Support jusqu'à 2020  ::):

----------


## Rom1

> Certainement en 2022 dans SFV


Ça fera longtemps qu'on sera sur DBFZ

----------


## Wahou

Je peux me retirer j'ai atteint le Diamant à force de grind !  :Cigare: 
Je ne pourrai creuser plus profond. Je tiens à votre disposition un tuto pour schnapser le live avec Dhalsim.

J'espère vraiment que DBFZ sera aussi bien que beau qu'on puisse doser entre canetons !

----------


## Supergounou

Respect  :Clap:

----------


## Kamikaze

Alerte tournament result

Infiltration ne réitère pas l'exploit




> 1. Ponos|Moke (Rashid)
> 2. Mago (Karin, Rashid)
> 3. DNG|Tachikawa (Ibuki)
> 4. RZR|Infiltration (Juri)
> 5. CO|Go1 (Menat)
> 5. ZW|OilKing (Rashid)
> 7. Gachikun (Rashid)
> 7. DS|Somniac (M. Bison)

----------


## Wahou

Alerte invasion de Rashid !  ::O: 
C'est moi où les asiats jouent pas les mêmes chars (en proportion) que les américains/européens. J'ai l'impression qu'il y a beaucoup moins d'Ibuki/Rashid chez les seconds, et beaucoup plus de Necalli/Guile/Ken. Une constante cependant, personne ne joue Ed. 

@Supergounou : Merci merci.

----------


## Supergounou

Ah mais il y avait tournoi finalement?

----------


## Kamikaze

Y'en a eu plusieurs ce week end

Le mieux c'est d'aller sur https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC57...1IbnjlTnVAfaFA

Pour voir ce que t'as loupé

Sinon y'a SFV à Lyon ce Dimanche (Tekken c'était samedi) je crois

----------


## Kamikaze

Top 8 qui démarre à 17h si je dis pas de connerie (daigo et compagnie)

https://www.twitch.tv/esl_sfv

----------


## Supergounou

> Y'en a eu plusieurs ce week end
> 
> Le mieux c'est d'aller sur https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC57...1IbnjlTnVAfaFA
> 
> Pour voir ce que t'as loupé


Tx  :;):

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Vraiment classe le montage .

----------


## Hige

Thy, sache que j'oublie pas pour tu sais quoi, juste c'est un peu le dawa  ::ninja::

----------


## Mr Thy

No prob.

----------


## Mjoln

Est-que quelqu'un peut m'éclairer sur le classement du CPT ? http://rank.shoryuken.com/rankings/cpt

Il n'y a que 32 joueurs qualifiés pour y participer à la fin ? Genre, là Nemo, Infiltration et Gachikun ne participeront pas au tournoi final ?

----------


## von_yaourt

Je crois que c'est 30 qualifiés par classement + 2 qualifiés par tournoi de repêchage. Donc oui, parmi tous les mecs au delà de la 30e place, seuls deux participeront. Ou 31+1, je ne sais plus.

----------


## Kamikaze

> 30 players qualify via global points
> 1 player auto-qualifies from previous year
> 1 player qualifies via Capcom Cup Last Chance Event
> 7 per region get invited into regional last chance premier

----------


## Wahou

Je me remets un peu à Mika et j'ai vu qu'en saison deux on pouvait faire st. Mp>st. Mp.>st. HP>coup de fesses; avec a priori une petite marche avant entre le premier et le deuxième Mp. 
J'y ai passé 20 min sans le sortir une fois du coup j'ai ptêtre pas les bons inputs (ou je suis simplement un sac).
Et je vois ni Fuudo ni Luffy le faire. C'est trop dur ? Ça sert à rien ? 

J'essaye aussi de faire le tri entre les resets au v-trigger dont certains semblent plus situationnels que d'autres. Du coup je me demandais quel critère faisait foirer certains setups : c'est la position de l'adversaire au moment où Nadeshiko arrive (genre pas bien au centre) ou c'est sa position dans le stage (trop près d'un mur par exemple) ?
Il me semble que Nadeshiko (dans les v-triggers latéraux) part toujours du bout de l'écran et fait le même move où que soit Mika et quel que soit le lieu d'activation ou l'emplacement des joueurs dans le stage. Ce serait donc plutôt lié à la position de l'adversaire sur l'écran. Si c'est ça c'est bien galère faut segmenter l'écran et se créer un setup pour chaque zone (et multiplier par le nombre d'ouvertures).

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Il reste des gens sur SF5  ::lol::

----------


## Seb Ryu 84

Oui moi... Mais j'ai quand même l'impression qu'il y a un soucis avec le netcode, j'ai beaucoup plus de lag qu'avant... ou alors c'est que je suis habitué à jouer à des jeux avec meilleur netcode (T7, GG, Skullgirls et Fightcade) du coup je note plus facilement des lags dans SFV...

En tout cas, si je suis connecté, n'hésites pas à me relancer  :;):

----------


## von_yaourt

J'ai eu énormément de lag contre des randoms aujourd'hui également.

----------


## Mr Thy

Poongko ne continue pas la CPT cette année et probablement pas l'année prochaine. Il cite des raisons personelles.

----------


## Rom1

> Poongko ne continue pas la CPT cette année et probablement pas l'année prochaine. Il cite des raisons personelles.


Il a pris froid à force d'enlever son tshirt. C'est terrible un rhume de nos jours. Faisez pas les cons avec ça.

----------


## Seb Ryu 84

Je confirme que les lags dont je souffrais ne proviennent que des randoms. Hier soir, j'ai pu tester avec Yogg et le online était nickel!  ::lol:: 

Edit: sauf que je me suis fais ouvrir par monsieur... A ma décharge, je sortais d'une session de MVC:I  ::ninja::  en mode button smasher et, du coup, je n'ai fait que bourrer ou rater mes combos (#excusesdesac)

----------


## Fisc

J'suis super bronze avec mon Ed en mousse.  ::o: 

J'ai toujours l'impression d'être aussi nul, faut croire que le niveau de mes adversaires à dut baisser par magie. Il n'y a pas d'autre explication.

----------


## Kamikaze

S'normal  ::o:

----------


## Mjoln

C'est quiiii ?

----------


## Wahou

Fisc :
Dès que tu bas quelqu'un de mieux classé que toi tu vas avoir une légère bonification en LP, alors qu'il n'y a pas de malus particulier dans les défaites. Résultat, si tu gagnes 50% de tous tes matchs, en gardant cette stat qu'importe le niveau de l'adversaire, ton classement va monter naturellement.
Après ya le problème des smurfs et des rages quits qui vient briser cette joyeuse théorie.

Sinon j'ai réussi après 20min de plus à faire mp>mp>hp>fesses. Et je comprends mieux le fonctionnement du v-trigger. C'est universel en fait (pour les latéraux), seule la position des players au moment où Nadeshiko entre en scène compte. J'ai trouvé des resets bien sales sur le net d'ailleurs...  ::ninja::

----------


## Kamikaze

> C'est quiiii ?


C'est le mec qui fait les vidéos bien là, un Koréen, copain de Laugh. Il explique que le système de point sur SFV crée pas mal d'inflation (tu montes juste en jouant un peu comme les bps SF4 en gros). C'tait pour répondre à Fisc

(vidéo qui n'a rien a voir mais tu as sûrement déjà vu des vidéos de ce mec)

----------


## BenbenD

Donc pour résumer la vidéo, jouez simple et préparez-vous à en ramasser plein la gueule en vs  ::sad::

----------


## Kamikaze

Oh boi here we go

https://www.reddit.com/r/StreetFight...ition_spotted/

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Mwé ça sent juste l'erreur de titre, rien de plus .



Par contre l'annonce de "Zeku" au Tokyo GameShow est déjà plus plausible .

----------


## Mjoln

Ouai, le super Street V est sencé être une maj gratos.

----------


## Wahou

Les gars n'arrêtent pas de parler de balance et de tiers lists, ils ont que ça à l'a bouche ! 
Ça paraît pas le souci majeur du jeu, pour rappel, il nous manque : 
- des lobbys d'après les années 2000
- un netcode
- un système économique plus méritoire (et pas leurs missions pourries à base de jme connecte-j'ai de la FM)
- un système de ranking sans inflation (il me semble que des jeux comme LoL ou Counter-Strike GO sont revenus de ranking avec inflation en se disant que ça servait à rien et qu'en fin de saison fallait derank tout le monde alors...)
- des tuto/challenges décents qui donnent l'impression d'apprendre des choses et de progresser dans le jeu
- des mods dignes d'une grosse licence de baston (tournois, mods funs ponctuels, etc)
- de la complexité et de la variété dans les combos pour l'ensemble du cast (et pas seulement Menat)

Mais faudra probablement attendre le six pour l'essentiel (j'y connais rien mais ça doit être difficile de modifier le netcode à ce stade non?), surtout s'il n'y a pas de version payante susceptible d'apporter de grosses modifs. On va continuer d'avoir des patchs avec des skins et des stages à acheter pour renflouer la bête.
Or la possibilité d'un prochain SF dépend de la capacité de Capcom à sortir indemne du tsunami DBFZ...  ::trollface::

----------


## Zerger

Les raisons que tu cites sont essentiellement celles qui m'ont fait désinstaller le jeu, surtout qu'a côté, ca m'a fait tout drôle quand j'ai lancé Guilty Gear pour la première fois.




> Street fighter V: Just The Arcade mode Edition


 :^_^:

----------


## Mjoln

C'est pour ça que j'espère beaucoup de super street fighter V qui doit aussi revoir l'interface du jeu. On sait que le mode Arcade est présent dans le build depuis plusieurs mois, et pourtant rien n'est sorti, j'ai la faiblesse de penser qu'il ont décidé de se garder un max de trucs pour cette grosse maj. Deux ans après, on aura peut être le jeu qu'on était en droit d'atrendre le premier jour...

----------


## Zerger

> On sait que le mode Arcade est présent dans le build depuis plusieurs mois, et pourtant rien n'est sorti


Non mais pour le coup, faut qu'on arrête la fixette avec le mode Arcade. Comme le disait quelqu'un sur Reddit, tout le monde va le lancer une fois puis ne plus jamais y revenir.
C'est une feature qui manquait clairement au lancement du jeu, mais là c'est trop tard, ca ne sert plus à rien de rajouter le mode Arcade.

Ce qui fait vraiment défaut je trouve, ce sont de vraies fightings rooms où une dizaine de joueurs peuvent jouer ensemble au lieu de faire la queue (le truc qui existe dans n'importe quel autre jeu, j'enchaine les games bien plus vite sur Guilty) et de vraies récompenses en FM pour ceux qui jouent en ligne au lieu de devoir farmer les modes chiants comme ce survival merdique. Si je veux passer mon temps à grinder, j'ai d'excellents HnS installés sur mon PC pour ça. Là on m'avait promis de pouvoir acheter tous les persos en jouant et j'ai vraiment pas trouvé que c'était le cas.

Mais du coup, y'a vraiment une MAJ Super du jeu d'annoncé? Je croyais que c'était une erreur...

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Je n'ai lu que des rumeurs à ce sujet donc non rien en vu, sauf pour Mjoln qui y croit dur comme Honda  ::P:

----------


## Mjoln

Bin le type qui annonce ça (Un DLC gratos appelé Super Street V, avec une refonte de l'UI, de nouveaux modes, de nouveaux critical arts, Sagat, Sakura, Q, Oro, C. Viper et Necro), annonçait dans le même message le nom des nouveaux persos de cette saison par leur nom (Menat, Abigail et Zeku). Donc ouai, j'ai bon espoir que le leak soit vrai jusqu'au bout. 

Et puis, je vois pas trop d'autre solution pour Capcom pour relancer leur jeu...

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Et Zerger, moi aussi j'en n'ai rien à cogner du mode arcade.

----------


## Mjoln

ZZzzZZZzzz

----------


## Wahou

Oui VesperArcade a annoncé ça il y a quelques mois dans une vidéo. Mais je ne crois pas que la source soit la même (pour l'annonce des persos de cette saison et l'annonce du SSFV).
Tant qu'il n'y a rien d'officiel du côté de Capcom je pense qu'il vaut mieux adopter une retenue excessive que subir une déception maousse.

----------


## Mjoln

Si si, c'était la même source, et dans le même post. 

https://www.reddit.com/r/Kappa/comme...es_heres_mvci/


 Mais je suis d'accord avec toi, mieux vaut rester prudent.

----------


## Vorshakaar

> ZZzzZZZzzz
> 
> https://tof.cx/images/2017/09/22/d56...7621b25.md.jpg


Copiteur  ::ninja::

----------


## Hige



----------


## Mr Thy



----------


## Mjoln

Et y a l'EGX aussi. La deuxième partie des pools c'est ce matin. Et y a du beau monde.

----------


## Mr Thy

Bah pour ceux qui veulent être au courant de quand quoi qui qu'est-ce qui se passe, je réitère le lien que j'ai posté des années lumières déjà : https://autokal.com/sfv

C'était à la base un site pour les jeux Smash, mais ils ont updaté pour inclur une bonne partie du FGC en général maintenant. Il mettent aussi le chan twitch sur lequel on peut suivre les tournois en question. Le seul hic, c'est que de temps en temps, ils se plantent sur le horaires, mais bon, rien n'est parfait.

----------


## Supergounou

Trop complexe  ::ninja::

----------


## Mr Thy

::O:   ::sad::

----------


## Hem

> Bah pour ceux qui veulent être au courant de quand quoi qui qu'est-ce qui se passe, je réitère le lien que j'ai posté des années lumières déjà : https://autokal.com/sfv


La navigation au WASD sur un site internet...  :Facepalm: .

----------


## yodaxy

Ils auraient du faire une navigation au stick, ça aurait été plus logique  ::trollface::

----------


## Hem

Crimson  ::wub:: 
Je m'attendais pas à ce qu'il envoi BigBird en looser aussi facilement.

----------


## Mr Thy

Tain les mecs, jamais content  ::|: 

La navigation fonctionne à la souris aussi hein.

Je vous jure.

----------


## Hige

> Tain les mecs, jamais content 
> 
> La navigation fonctionne à la souris aussi hein.
> 
> Je vous jure.


C'est les français ça  :tired:

----------


## Khyheauts

Bonjour bonjour...

Je débarque sur SFV après avoir un peu joué au 4... Il y a pas mal de changement...
C'est moi qui suis mauvais où l'on ne peut plus faire le classique le mec d'en face saute... shoryu> super (avec Ryu) ?

Dans le 4 j'avais aucun problème à sortir ce combo très basique... Mais j'ai jamais réussi à le placer sur le 5... du coup... c'est toujours possible ? (ou je suis juste très mauvais  ::ninja:: )

----------


## HoStyle

Luffy qui part en loser bracket parce que son pad ps1 (ou un de ses adaptateurs) est mort  ::XD::

----------


## Kamikaze

> Bonjour bonjour...
> 
> Je débarque sur SFV après avoir un peu joué au 4... Il y a pas mal de changement...
> C'est moi qui suis mauvais où l'on ne peut plus faire le classique le mec d'en face saute... shoryu> super (avec Ryu) ?
> 
> Dans le 4 j'avais aucun problème à sortir ce combo très basique... Mais j'ai jamais réussi à le placer sur le 5... du coup... c'est toujours possible ? (ou je suis juste très mauvais )


Tu peux rien juggle derrière dragon anti air

----------


## Mr Thy

Ca fait du bien de revenir sur SF de temps en temps.
J'ai édité l'image pour préserver l'identité du joueur Ibuki  ::ninja::

----------


## Mjoln

A 3:30 du mat, je commence à perdre mes réflexes ouai

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Les gens qui postent leur Perfect  :Facepalm:  Et sur des copains en plus   :ouaiouai:

----------


## Hem

Takamura en top 3 :wut:.
Il a l'air d'avoir eu un parcours plutôt favorable, mais quand même  ::XD:: .

----------


## Mjoln

L'EGX, mais cette finale  ::love::  Deux de mes joueurs préférés l'un contre l'autre, génial et déchirant à la fois  :Emo:

----------


## Mr Thy

> Les gens qui postent leur Perfect  Et sur des copains en plus


Mouais, ça change des 3 heures que je me suis fait gueuler dessus juste avant sur PUBG.

Mais bon, me verrez plus trop souvent sur ce fofo.

----------


## Hem

T'es drôlement sensible en ce moment.

----------


## Yoggsothoth

> Mouais, ça change des 3 heures que je me suis fait gueuler dessus juste avant sur PUBG.
> 
> Mais bon, me verrez plus trop souvent sur ce fofo.


Roh mon bichon, je te charriais rien de plus  ::cry::  .

----------


## Mr Thy

C'était juste une annonce, rien de plus. Y a plus grand monde sur le jeu, donc c'est pas super fun, et après le travail, je joue plus sur PUBG qu'autre chose.

----------


## Wahou

Pas mal.

https://clips.twitch.tv/FlaccidHappy...MPEnergyCherry

P.S : J'arrive pas à intégrer les clips twitch...  :haha:

----------


## Wahou

Une phase de loop avec Urien (sur un stun). L'ensemble du Nemo/Tokido est incroyable.

https://clips.twitch.tv/WrongPeacefulAdminEleGiggle

----------


## Mr Thy

Mjoln, cette fois-ci c'est pour ton côté  ::):

----------


## Mjoln

Ah cool ! Kami, be ready !

----------


## Kamikaze

Ouais ouais y'a du boulot  ::ninja::  déjà manque un point important dans la vidéo pour toi: apprendre à mettre la garde  ::P:

----------


## Yoggsothoth

:haha:

----------


## Kamikaze

Sinon Capcom sort encore de nouveaux costumes, sincèrement ça fait de la peine, le jeu a besoin d'autre chose, mais bon. Le costume de Mika que Luffy utilise en tournoi est un enorme échec par exemple mais si certains sont kwel

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Moi j'ai pris plus de plaisir à regardé MVC infinite que SF5 au SCR 2017  ::unsure::  Même si 'Champ' a poncé le jeu et est incontestable ou presque .

----------


## Mjoln

y a une promo sur le taillage de shorts en ce moment ou bien ?  ::cry:: 

Fallait regarder l'EGX, c'était ouf  ::):

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Je l'ai vu également .
Je crois que c'est SF5 qui me lasse au final .

----------


## HoStyle

Vous avez tous l'air blazé du jeu c'est triste. Mettez vous en hibernation jusqu'à dbzf  :^_^:  ! Moi j'apprécie encore le jeu mais parce que je ne le maitrise pas bien je suppose.

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Combien d'heures de jeu ?

----------


## Hige

J'ai tenté de mater Mahvel, je le trouve encore plus incompréhensible et brouillon que son prédécesseur.

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Haha !

----------


## Kamikaze

http://www.capcom-unity.com/strumsli...e-september-26

Les screenshots sont laids, putain chun li. Cool le pack de musiques

----------


## ababa

> Mjoln, cette fois-ci c'est pour ton côté


Tu me fais un tuto Bison vs Ryu stp?  ::ninja::

----------


## Kamikaze

Il est immonde MVC:I. On peut dire ce qu'on veut du gameplay mais le visuel fait partie du gameplay dans les jeux de combats. Après pour Marvel ça a l'air clairement d'une scène qui vit d'un grand amour pour les marvel originaux et le système de jeu du coup je peux comprendre, mais quand t'es pas dedans, pouah, ça donne pas envie un truc aussi bordélique. Et les voix et les musiques, argh. Après le gameplay a l'air cool, le truc qui me gêne le plus c'est que ce soit autant basé sur l'optimisation de ton spam, genre les reality stone toute les secondes, les tags non stop etc.

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Toujours Chun li et Cammy qui ont plus de costumes que les autres ! Bon c'est pas comme si j'allais débourser de l'argent pour, mais bon ...

----------


## Mr Thy

On peut donc déjà dire avec certitude que Gill ne sera pas un perso DLC vu le costard d'Urien.

Sinon, je mate plus vraiment de jeu de VS. Le seul truc avec SFV c'est qu'il y a une certaine balance (d'autres diront "c'est random") dans les persos qui fait qu'il reste encore une incertitude pour qui va gagner (qui osait dire que Bison allait monter tellement en force d'un coup, même les ricains se remettent dessus. Et Punk, quoique toujours très fort, on dirait qu'il s'est pas encore remis de sa défaite à l'EVO). Contrairement à Tekken ou le mindgame c'est : soit c'est JDCR, soit c'est Saint.

Et Marvel... déjà de un, je suis pas fan des jeux d'épileptiques sous speed (et bien que je suis pas contre la franchise DBZ, j'ai un peu le même sentiment, dans la lignée GG/BB, trop speed pour moi). Mais franchement, la DA, comme dit Kami... Je sais pas ce qu'ils ont fumé, mais c'est plastique et confus. Probablement que le jeu en lui-même peux être super technique, mais pour un spectateur lambda... C'est la surenchère, mais dans le mauvais sens du terme.

Ababa. Commence déjà à avoir un plan de jeu qui ne se base pas sur des hados prévisibles (surtout après tes petites phases "je te met quelques coups en garde, saut arrière, boule"). Ca ira déjà nettement mieux.

----------


## Supergounou

::XD::

----------


## Kamikaze

Franchement l'histoire avec JDCR et Saint qui revient tout le temps je peux comprendre, mais dans le fond c'est grave absurde. C'est comme les gens qui se plaignaient pendant les années de domination d'Infiltration sur SF4, ou de Gen et Rose quand ils ont gagné l'EVO. 'Fin c'est comme de se plaindre que Daigo ou Tokido gagne(rait) toujours.

JDCR ce qu'il fait c'est surhumain, son dernier tournoi il était au quasi 0 de vital, en loser, il allait perdre, à Tekken c'est mega facile de prendre un mauvais coup. Et y'avait 2-0 pour son adversaire, balle de match.

Le mec il joue à la perfection, il remonte 3-2, il remonte le bracket, il reset la finale et il gagne.

Il joue simplement parfaitement, il est intestable, c'est l'équivalent de Wong/Tokido/Daigo/Mago de leur époque respective, il est intestable et il le mérite quoi. Mais le pire c'est qu'il reste tuable, c'est pas une stratégie lame genre une team fumé à MVC3 et des resets appris par coeur.

Il gagne sur les fondamentaux non stop, y'a pas de blagues, même dans la merde il joue propre, toujours propre.

Après point de vue spectateur casu je peux comprendre vu que y'a moins d'enjeu vu que c'est Saint et JDCR en finale souvent mais c'est mérité quoi. Et y'a quand même plein de tournois où ils sont pas là, notamment aux US, et quelques uns où Saint a perdu (en revanche JDCR on cherche encore une défaite).

----------


## Mr Thy

J'ai jamais dit que c'était pas mérité.

Mais quand je regarde des match, c'est comme spectateur, pas comme joueur. Il faut du drama  ::P: 

J'ai jamais eu cet impression de surdomination, même avec Wong dans sa période Mahvel. Ici, surtout quand JDCR joue, on à l'impression de voir un autre jeu. Pour ainsi dire, j'ai l'impression de me voir jouer Tekken contre toi, un niveau de différence d'XP de quelques années. Mais lui, il le fait contre des joueurs qui sont déjà sensé être des monstres dans leur domaine.

C'est comme si on faisait une course de GT3, et qu'on mettrait deux formules 1 dans la compet. Très impressionnant à voir en dans leur catégorie, mais question résultats, faut déjà que ça chie grave dans la colle pour que les autres gagnent.

Soit, pour revenir sur Street. Je suis curieux ce que le Bison de Problem|X va faire à la Capcup. Ses mixup téléport sont assez impressionants.

----------


## yodaxy

Le Stage de Cammy est cool !

----------


## Wahou

Clair le Bison de Problem X était fort mais ca reste qu'il abuse du 3 gros poing et des ciseaux pour close la distance. Je pense que s'il insiste il va manger des DP et des back dash>whiff punish à force (notamment de tokiki), il en a pris un peu contre Gachikun déjà.

----------


## Kamikaze

Ouais, ça montrait un gros manque de fondamentaux, il a clairement bien joué Problem mais quand t'as un des personnages le plus mobile du jeu, que t'es face à un Bison très défensif (tout à son honneur) et que t'arrives pas à exploiter sa vitesse de marche pourrie, faut taffer.

----------


## Seb Ryu 84

Concernant MVC:I, moi j'aime bien  ::ninja:: 

En fait, comme pour UMVC3, je le prends comme un jeu "soirée pizza entre potes" ou alors pour me faire un kif après avoir maté un film Marvel.

Comparé au 3:
- cela reste speed et on peut vite tomber dans le smash de boutons si on ne fait pas gaffe (c'est très tentant). Mais pour peu que l'on fasse attention, je ne le trouve pas moins illisible qu'un GG/BB (c'est toujours une question d'habitude);
- l'histoire est cool, je trouve, mais je n'aime pas les modes histoires qui nous font passer d'un perso à l'autre (vu qu'on ne les a pas encore vraiment testés, ce n'est pas pratique/plaisant) à la MK, Injustice ou SFV;
- Côté graphisme, j'aime bien le côté plus réaliste comparé au côté comics mais je pense que c'est parce que ça me change. Par contre, c'est vrai que plein de persos (côté Capcom uniquement) ont leur visage raté (Ryu, Chun-li, Dante, Morrigan).
- Comme à chaque nouvelle version d'un jeu de baston, ce sont les nouveaux persos les plus réussis (côté gameplay et graphisme). J'adore Thanos et Gamora, ce sont mes "mains"  ::wub:: 
- Le gameplay? vraiment cool. J'aime bien les stones qui multiplient les possibilités (comme si on avait 6 V-system différent à SFV  ::wub:: ) ainsi que les switchs dynamique mais s'ils sont assez dur à optimiser. Et il apporte vraiment un changement par rapport au 3.
- Par contre, les stages sont moyens et les musiques presque inexistante en match...
- Côté réseau, c'est pas mal mais il souffre d'une absence de joueur. J'ai fait quelques matches ceci dit et le code réseau est pas mal. Et les lobbies permettent de faire plusieurs matches en même temps (pas testé, mais vu sur Internet).

Pour moi c'est une bonne pioche sur laquelle je reviendrait de temps en temps avec plaisir (soirée IRL ou dans l'ambiance d'un film) et qui me permet de m'éclater  encore plus que le précédent avec mes filles (l'auto combo et la super sur 2 boutons leur facilite encore plus la vie).

Par contre, depuis le 2, je trouve que Capcom devrait faire simplement un Marvel et non et crossover. Les persos de Capcom ne sont pas a leur place je trouve (même si Arthur ou Megaman sont toujours plaisant à jouer).

----------


## Mjoln

::love::

----------


## Nightou

10.6gb de maj pour des costume (super moches et hors de prix) un stage (hors de prix)

et quelques équilibrages?

wow capcom

u are the best


(ironie inside)

----------


## Kamikaze

Euh y'a des équilibrages?

----------


## Yoggsothoth



----------


## yodaxy

Cherchez l'erreur  ::trollface::  Capcom toujours fidèles à eux-même  ::XD::

----------


## Mr Thy

> Euh y'a des équilibrages?


Pas que je sache (encore), mais y a des petits trucs tous cons qui ont changé:

les joueurs clavier peuvent enfin rebind leur touches.
y a moyen de cacher l'indicateur de n° d'enregistrement en training (pour ceux qui voulaient s'entrainer en mettant des actions random en enregistrement, mais qui louchaient sur l'indicateur pour voir quelle phase allait arriver).


Wehay.

----------


## LeChameauFou

y'a des joueurs qui ont testé fantasy strike ? c'est bien ?

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Sinon Marvel vs Capcom infinite j'y jouerais bien car c'est du tag à 2v2 et non 3v3 et on a un systeme de bouton avec petit et gros poing/pied mais le systeme de gemme, les combos infinis, la caméra sur les sauts qui met l'adversaire ne sautant pas hors champs, le côté choppe ta migraine ophtalmique (apparemment bien moindre au mvc3) me donne pas envie de donner un chance au jeu.

----------


## SquiZz

Coucou, 
Je veux changer d'écran, vous conseillez quoi en 24" pour le vs fighting ? Est ce que le gsync vaut le coup ou ça ajoute du lag ?
Merci

----------


## Nightou

un ecran 24" 60 hz 1ms a 130€ ça suffi pour jouer a du versus fighting...

enfin a mon sens

----------


## Mr Thy

Je suis passé sur du 27" en gsync. Les persos font la taille de ma main et j'arrive à mieux réagir.

Mais je viens aussi d'un tout vieil écran PVA avec un lag de 3 semaines.

----------


## yodaxy

Tiens ils ont ajouté des effets sur la choppe aérienne de Cammy :



http://i.imgur.com/sT1Gnsx.gif (au cas où vous ne voyez pas le gif)

Meh.

EDIT :





Y a du vent  ::XD::

----------


## Mr Thy

> Tiens ils ont ajouté des effets sur la choppe aérienne de Cammy :
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/sT1Gnsx.gif
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/sT1Gnsx.gif (au cas où vous ne voyez pas le gif)
> 
> Meh.
> 
> EDIT :
> ...


C'est pour détourner l'attention, pour qu'on ne se rende pas compte de l'animation pourrie.

















Ça marche pas.

----------


## Nightou

Je vais finir par detester ces developpeurs...

eux qui ont bercé mon enfance


triste fin

----------


## Kamikaze

Killer Instinct est sorti sur steam enfin?!

J'hésite grave à le prendre, le gameplay me donne vraiment pas envie, et le fait que la sortie soit si tardive aussi, mais en tant que fan de bagarre je me sens obligé d'essayer au moins 1 KI  :tired: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Bon le truc est en solde à - de 30 euros et y'a tout de débloqué, et apparemment le tuto bute, je le prends!

----------


## Rom1

Ouais j'ai vu que tu l'avais pris, je l'avais testé rapidos sur le Windows Store et j'avais été limité par le mode F2P (1 seul perso gratos), j'attends ton retour sur la version complète du coup  :;):

----------


## Mr Thy

> http://www.capcom-unity.com/strumsli...e-september-26
> 
> Les screenshots sont laids, putain chun li. Cool le pack de musiques


Tedjeu, je viens de capter que 2 des 3 costards de Chun Li viennent du design de Akiman d'il y a un an

----------


## Supergounou

Filez moi une Chunli comme celle au premier plan et je suis prêt à (re)acheter le jeu  :Bave:

----------


## Wahou

Et encore, Capcom a concentré tout son savoir-faire sur MVCI : au début c'était du trailer donc je me disais, ils vont peaufiner tout ça, mais non ! Le chara-design (surtout les persos capcom) sort d'un fan art mal dégrossi, l'incrustation des mêmes persos est aux fraises... Après c'est peut être une constante de la licence de pas avoir un graphisme très fin... Mais je trouve que le jeu est vendu cher en plus.

----------


## Kamikaze

On va pas créer un topic Killer Instinct (faut pas déconner  ::ninja:: ) mais force est de constater que le jeu est AAA+ Gold en terme de finition. Pourtant je suis vraiment pas bienveillant vis à vis de la licence vu que j'ai jamais touché au 1 et que le gameplay et le roster me donnaient pas spécialement envie (+ sortie tardive, microsoft, etc.)

Pour faire court si le jeu vous donne envie vous pouvez foncer dessus.

Le tuto est certainement un des meilleurs, tout jeu confondu, un peu au-dessus de Skullgirl et au niveau de GG Xrd (voire +), il va même jusqu'à vous apprendre la notion de proximity block.
Concernant le gameplay global ça emprunte d'un peu partout, notamment de SF en particulier SF4 (Jago est un clone de Ryu, avec Backdash invu, bas gros poing anti air, tatsu, shoryu, hadoken, bas mk low, jump in similaire, frame trap similaires, etc. etc.), je suis toujours pas mega mega fan du système de combo mais après en avoir appris les détails ça reste un système objectivement bon/suffisant/complet (y'a des choix à faire, enders, resets, et y'a un mini jeu/mindgame d'interaction entre les 2 joueurs) et qui a le mérite d'innover. (Et c'est aussi une question de goût, en tout cas c'est largement meilleur que ce à quoi je m'attendais.). 

Le jeu est bien fignolé, 0 temps de chargement, effets de particule sympa, test obligatoire de la machine avant de toucher le online, netcode, gros contenu solo, etc.

Bref, perso dans les points négatifs y'a juste le fait que le jeu me donne pas mega envie de base (style/feeling général), mais comme d'hab c'est le roster qui va faire le taff, y'a quelques persos qui me font de l'oeil (le boxer notamment, la gargouille qui frappe par téléport, la zombie japonaise, et d'autres). 

Y'a moyen que le neutral soit bien fun, le gameplay est simplement solide que t'aime ou pas, et c'est l'essentiel pour moi.

Donc voilà, un très beau produit bien fini, si ça vous donne envie vous pouvez foncer. En plus comme d'hab avec steam si avant 2 heures de jeu vous en voulez vraiment pas, vous avez un refund sans discussion. Et il pèse que 30 gigots.

----------


## Wahou

J'avais entendu pareil à la sortie, que c'était un beau produit et tout. Du coup comment tu expliquerais que le jeu ait pas vraiment décollé (sauf aux USA un peu, non?) en terme de communauté alors qu'il est sorti à un moment crucial où y avait peu de concurrence en plus (avant SFV si je dis pas de conneries) ?
Perso l'enrobage m'attire pas des masses mais si ça baisse encore, pour rigoler en fin de soirée, why not.

----------


## Kamikaze

Bah l'exclu microsoft tout simplement et la sortie des persos au compte goutte. Au début t'avais un roster réduit (sur une seule console) et des updates ont amélioré le jeu au fur et à mesure. Là c'est le jeu full finish sans la daube windows game obligatoire. Et un peu comme mortal kombat ça a l'air d'être un truc plus populaires au states, pas la même nostalgie que Street Fighter avec SF2 par exemple. 

T'as aussi SFV qui a aspiré tout le monde venant d'SF4, faut pas oublier qu'en terme de popularité en vrai y'a que SF4 qui a sorti des gros chiffres à l'échelle mondial (beaucoup dosé dans plusieurs pays)

Mais y'a pas de problème avec le jeu franchement, pourtant j'étais prêt à cracher mon venin  ::ninja:: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Le jeux est assez vieux (2013) à voir si la communauté va être la online et sur les tournois, y'aura pas de spoonfeeding avec des tounois organisés par les créateurs du jeu je pense.
Mais apparemment y'a une gross commu très active. Le contenu online communautaire est super bien foutu. Dans le fond y'a pas de raison que y'ait pas une commu, comme y'en a une pour Skullgirlz etc, ça dépendra des joueurs comme d'hab  ::o: 

http://ki.infil.net/

----------


## Seb Ryu 84

Je l'avais acheté en pack complet lors de sa sortie sur le Windows Store et j'avais bien aimé:
- feelings Street
- tuto au top
- online de qualité (en plus crossplay avec les joueurs Xbox)

Je n'ai pas été déçu mais vu le peu de succès auprès des canards, je l'ai mis un peu de côté. Maintenant s'il y en a qui sautent le pas, n'hésitez pas à me "pinger" sur Steam (on peut tous jouer ensemble).

Après faut quand même adhérer au côté esthétique (entre un Street Fighter et un Mortal Kombat) façon "série B" et "melting pot" (je trouve).
Concernant le système de combo, je ne suis pas trop fan mais il est quand même assez simple d'approche et on peut s'en passer pour faire des combos "link" comme SF.

Par contre, c'est un pur plaisir avec le son "à donf", la voix du commentateur et des potes: CCCCCCCoooooommmmmboooo breaker!!!!!!!

Pour le nombre de joueur, de temps en temps je le relance et il me trouve des parties aussi vite que SF5... Donc il est encore pas mal joué.

----------


## Seb Ryu 84

En fait, de mon avis perso à moi propre  ::ninja:: , c'est un jeu de baston "à l'américaine" (comme MK, MvC, ...). C'est à dire un jeu avec un fun brut instantané (système simple de combo) mais du coup, sur lequel on ne ressent pas l'envie de taffer le jeu car le fun est vraiment immédiat. Comparer à un jeu "japonais" ou on ne commencera à prendre du plaisir qu'après un passage dans la salle du temps...

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> sans la daube windows game obligatoire.


J'entends plein de personnes cracher sur le Windows Store pour les jeux (et surtout pour celui-ci) mais, franchement, pour moi, aucun soucis:
- jeux installés sur la même partition que les jeux Steam;
- code réseau au poil
- pas de bug

Après, je préfèrerai avoir tous mes jeux sur Steam pour simplifier le schmilblick mais hormis quelques fonctionnalités manquantes, il est quand même pas si mal leur store.

----------


## Kamikaze

Je vais pas repartir dans ma croisade (souvent parsemée d'insultes  ::ninja:: ) contre windows 10 et notamment le windows store mais je dirais juste que les 20 millions de résultats google quand tu tapes "remove windows store" sont pas un hasard.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Bah pour moi la grosse différence avec MVCI et MK/Injustice c'est que y'a un vrai neutral de base (à la street), boule shoryu, des normaux avec une longue portée, des combo structurés et bien définis/limités. Genre tu peux jouer les fondamentaux. J'ai testé les jeux NRS et je trouve que c'est une daube sans nom, c'est illisible, mal animé, les coups ont aucune portée dans le neutral (c'est du tout projectile dès que tu veux de la portée), t'es obligé de te renseigner à mort pour piger un perso, ça favorise grave le par coeur, le spam, les setups. 

Ça favorise grave la non interaction entre les deux joueurs, pour moi un bon jeu de bagarre c'est un jeu qui donne le plus la possibilité aux deux joueurs d'échanger. Marvel c'est un peu pareil, c'est non stop setup, t'es beaucoup trop punis pour l'observation et la passivité, si t'es pas en train de spammer toute ta vie c'est gratuit pour le mec en face, il te retourne sans que tu piges rien. Puis y'a qu'à voir Deadshot et Deathstroke qui cassent les couilles à toute la terre en spammant 3 coups

L'air de rien avec le système de combo breaker ils ont voulu pousser ça encore plus loin (l'interaction même pendant un combo) mais c'est un peu gimmick.

Le système de combo d'injustice et surtout marvel est largement plus salle du temps que les jeux japs (snk et capcom surtout). Killer Instinct ça ramène le combo à un minimum, un opener, une variation possible au milieu dont les soft reset à base de mind game et un ender au choix selon ce que tu veux. C'est surtout une facilité d'execution

----------


## Mjoln

Killer instinct, la DA, je peux juste pas. Déjà, ça me rappelle ces années des persos 3D reconvertis en 2D qui donnaient l'impression qu'ils étaient comme plastifiés. Et y a toujours ce côté très artificiel, comme si les mecs que tu joues étaient des jouets. Et puis, comme mvci, c'est un jeu qui tue les épileptiques. Net. Encore dans les intros, ça va, mais, des que l'action commence tout est haché, comme si toutes les anim étaient systématiquement cancellees. Je trouve ça degueulasse à regarder. Bon, la, par contre, force est de reconnaître que les modèles sont quand même bien détaillés. 

Mais finalement, je comprends que capcom aient pas trop forcé sur le design des persos pour Marvel, parce que quand ça commence à taper, on s'en fout, on voit juste des bras, des jambes, et des impacts noyés dans les effets spéciaux. À quoi ça sert de s'emmerder à faire un joli visage de chun li, on le voit plus dès que le combat commence hormis quand elle fait sa super... ok je force un peu le trait, mais c'est l'idée quand même je pense. C'est pas du tout le même choix de design que pour un jeu plus lent, avec des phases posées comme Street V. Ou pour DBFZ ou les dev veulent te faire croire que t'es devant le dessin animé.

Enfin bref, l'un comme l'autre ne m'attirent pas pour la meme raison que kami donnait plus haut : le design dans un jeu de combat, ça compte. Et là, bin, j'accroche pas.

----------


## Seb Ryu 84

> Bah pour moi la grosse différence avec MVCI et MK/Injustice c'est que y'a un vrai neutral de base (à la street), boule shoryu, des normaux avec une longue portée, des combo structurés et bien définis/limités. Genre tu peux jouer les fondamentaux. J'ai testé les jeux NRS et je trouve que c'est une daube sans nom, c'est illisible, mal animé, les coups ont aucune portée dans le neutral (c'est du tout projectile dès que tu veux de la portée), t'es obligé de te renseigner à mort pour piger un perso, ça favorise grave le par coeur, le spam, les setups. 
> 
> Ça favorise grave la non interaction entre les deux joueurs, pour moi un bon jeu de bagarre c'est un jeu qui donne le plus la possibilité aux deux joueurs d'échanger. Marvel c'est un peu pareil, c'est non stop setup, t'es beaucoup trop punis pour l'observation et la passivité, si t'es pas en train de spammer toute ta vie c'est gratuit pour le mec en face, il te retourne sans que tu piges rien. Puis y'a qu'à voir Deadshot et Deathstroke qui cassent les couilles à toute la terre en spammant 3 coups
> 
> L'air de rien avec le système de combo breaker ils ont voulu pousser ça encore plus loin (l'interaction même pendant un combo) mais c'est un peu gimmick.
> 
> Le système de combo d'injustice et surtout marvel est largement plus salle du temps que les jeux japs (snk et capcom surtout). Killer Instinct ça ramène le combo à un minimum, un opener, une variation possible au milieu dont les soft reset à base de mind game et un ender au choix selon ce que tu veux. C'est surtout une facilité d'execution


Là tu rentres vraiment dans le technique et je n'irai pas discuter avec toi, tu t'y connais beaucoup plus que moi et, te connaissant, tu dois avoir sûrement raison.

Par contre, tu ne prends en compte que l'aspect "serious gaming". Pour ma part, je faisais l'analogie avec ces jeux juste à propos de l'aspect *fun immédiat*: Tu prends des débutants/ignorants en jeu de baston et tu les fais jouer à:
- Killer Instinct: Ils s'éclatent direct pour l'annonceur et le fait de sortir des combos monstrueux en spammant les boutons;
- MvC: Ils s'éclatent direct en faisant de super combo en spammant les boutons et en en prenant plein les yeux;
- Mortal Kombat: Ils s'éclatent direct en se mettant sur la tronche à coup de fusil/bombe ou de cassage d'os et de gerbes de sang.
- Un jeu "jap" (SF, Kof, un peu moins GG/BB mais pas loin et hors DBZF): ils vont se faire chier, aucun combo ne sort, ça ne pète pas de partout.

C'est pour cela que je les achètent. Parfait pour mes soirées IRL ou mes potes ne sont pas tous féru de jeux de baston.
Après heureusement pour ces jeux, il y a une double lecture et on peut rapidement creuser et y trouver de la profondeur/difficulté.

Et c'est là que DBZF arrive...

----------


## Aeronth

> le design dans un jeu de combat, ça compte


On en revient à ça au final, l'annonceur de KI est mythique. C'est presque le détail qui, à lui seul, va déterminer si tu vas rentrer dans le jeu ou pas...

Je suis pas un foudre de guerre et je me mets tout juste à jouer au stick sur PC, du coup les aspects avancés du gameplay me passent au-dessus de la tête, mais je trouve qu'ils ont fait un bon boulot sur moderniser KI tout en gardant son feeling old school (dont les animations très hachées font partie, quelque part).

En fait j'ai moins de mal avec KI qu'avec SF5 et ses persos en pâte à modeler (quelqu'un s'est assis sur la tête à Ken ?).

----------


## Kamikaze

> bla


Bah dans les années 90 tout le monde dosait SF et KOF pourtant  ::o: , tu fais de l'électricité avec Blanka et les flammes avec Kyo, c'est cool

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Mais je vois ce que tu veux dire sur l'aspect spectacle, j'pense que t'es quand même déjà vachement plus loin que le casual de base et que du coup SF te parait moins flashy

----------


## Yoggsothoth

'Tain mais ces 2 là  ::XD::  Gros match encore et avec Ze best commentateur of ze world ( Attention aux cris de la groupie d'Itabashi-san )

----------


## yodaxy

> Je n'ai pas été déçu mais vu le peu de succès auprès des canards, je l'ai mis un peu de côté. Maintenant s'il y en a qui sautent le pas, n'hésitez pas à me "pinger" sur Steam (on peut tous jouer ensemble).


J'aimais beaucoup les deux premiers et ce que j'ai joué sur le Windows Store m'a bien plu, donc je pense que je vais sauter le pas avant qu'il ne repasse full price  ::): 

Je te pingerai très fort  ::trollface::

----------


## Seb Ryu 84

> j'pense quand même que t'es quand même déjà vachement plus loin que le casual de base et que du coup SF te parait moins flashy


S'pas faut. Et c'est vrai également que je vois mes filles s'amuser de temps en temps sur Street aussi (comme tu dis, certains perso très rigolo ou alors des persos a smash de boutons Chun-li/Blanka).

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Je te pingerai très fort


 :;):

----------


## yodaxy

Bon ben comme un faible je viens d'acheter le jeu  ::ninja:: 

Vous êtes surs qu'il y a pas déjà un topic officiel Killer instinct ?

----------


## Mjoln

> 'Tain mais ces 2 là  Gros match encore et avec Ze best commentateur of ze world ( Attention aux cris de la groupie d'Itabashi-san )


Hahaha, cette bande son de fou ! Excellent  ::):  "SUGOIIIIIIIÏ" "Ganbare Ita-saaan"

- - - Mise à jour - - -

ça doit etre un nouveau métier : commentateur-Seiyuu en fait. Elle est incroyable la nana  ::o:

----------


## Hem

> Bah dans les années 90 tout le monde dosait SF et KOF pourtant , tu fais de l'électricité avec Blanka et les flammes avec Kyo, c'est cool
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> Mais je vois ce que tu veux dire sur l'aspect spectacle, j'pense quand même que t'es quand même déjà vachement plus loin que le casual de base et que du coup SF te parait moins flashy


C'était cool à l'époque parce que y'avait que ça. Aujourd'hui tu ramènes un Street à des gars qui savent pas faire un quart de cercle, et bah on se fait bien chier.
Parce que de 1 c'est difficile et de 2 c'est pas spectaculaire. 

Le jeu commence à être sympas quand tu try hard un peu pour cerner les mécanismes. C'est très pédagogue comme licence au final, le côté "chiant" et carré du jeu est pas forcément un défaut. Mais si tu y joues juste pour faire mumuse avec tes copains, c'est un peu nul.

----------


## Hige

Moi le gros point de KI c'est son OST. Elle déchire  :Bave: 

Je me le chope dès que je passe sur windaube 10.

Parce que les proco récents refusent de tourner sur 7  :tired:

----------


## Kamikaze

Ouais un point noir quand même, apparemment y'a pas de trials par perso, bizarre et dommage. Sinon y'a la frame data ingame et ça c'est plutot cool. Et effectivement la DA, oula c'est vraiment le délire série B comme dit plus haut

----------


## Yoggsothoth

> Moi le gros point de KI c'est son OST. Elle déchire 
> 
> Je me le chope dès que je passe sur windaube 10.
> 
> Parce que les proco récents refusent de tourner sur 7


Sinon tu choppes juste l'OST  ::lol::

----------


## Mr Thy

Les 3 tu veux dire. Y'en a un par saison (et au passage, je conseille la BO du dernier Doom, par Mick Gordon aussi).

----------


## Aeronth

Notez que le tuto de KI active le combo assist de base (l'option pour faire des combos 20 hits en donnant des coups de tête sur son pad).
Il est bien fait pour introduire les concepts de gameplay, mais du coup il apprend à jouer sans les "vrais" inputs... Ça fait drôle après.

----------


## Kamikaze

Ouais d'ailleurs y'a un passage impossible si tu vires pas le combo assist, j'ai mis du temps à piger

----------


## Hige

> Sinon tu choppes juste l'OST


Yamai !










Franchement l'OST de SF5, à part Vega/Karin, ça fait pâle figure à côté

----------


## Seb Ryu 84

Mjoln, tu changes le titre du topic? Je crois qu'on passe sur KI maintenant  ::ninja:: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Ouais d'ailleurs y'a un passage impossible si tu vires pas le combo assist, j'ai mis du temps à piger


Ah oui? C'est lequel? Jene me rappelle plus laquelle car ça fait plus d'un an mais je n'ai toujours pas réussi une étape dans le tuto... C'est peut-être du à ça... (ou alors je suis un gros sac... en fait c'est vrai)

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Yamai !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Au passage, Gargos est sympa à jouer  :;):

----------


## Kamikaze

Je crois que c'est le passage ou tu fais l'anti combo breaker, le knockout. Avec l'auto combo je dépassais systématiquement la limite de combo, trop de hit

----------


## Wahou

On va ptêtre créer un topic non?  ::rolleyes::

----------


## SquiZz

Oui ça serait plus propre.

----------


## Seb Ryu 84

Oui, je m'en rappelle! Ce doit être celui-là! J'irai jeter un coup d’œil. Je n'avais même pas vu que l'on pouvait désactiver ça! J'y ai passé pas mal de temps dessus...  ::'(:

----------


## Hige

> On va ptêtre créer un topic non?


Non  :tired: 

C'est quand qu'ils annoncent Zeku ?

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Allez c'est l'heure des spéculations ! ( ce mot me rappel toujours les Spéculoos  ::wub:: , pour les connaisseurs  )




> Last month, consistent data miner X-Kira reported that we would finally be seeing Street Fighter 5's long awaited Arcade Mode released in January 2018. Today, the PC savvy player returns with more potential details.
> 
> Based on his latest findings, X-Kira brings us what he claims is a mock up of Street Fighter 5's Arcade ladder.
> 
> In this new video, we see a ladder with 22 icons on it. Two of these are reserved for bonus stages, which X-Kira says are a car mini-game (one having to do with Abigail) and the classic barrels.
> 
> The rest are divided up into sections which determine what characters from what Street Fighter series you'll be fighting. For example, the first two icons show Street Fighter Alpha characters, the next six are from Super Street Fighter 2, after that it's Street Fighter 3 characters, and so on.
> 
> Because of the way they are organized, and the fact that X-Kira notes that there will be 14 battles in arcade mode, we believe that players might be able to select which of the two opponents they want to face, similar to Street Fighter 3 Third Strike's Arcade Mode.
> ...

----------


## Mr Thy

Je sais pas si vous avez vu le stream de Capcom où ils invitaient des joueurs lambda pour jouer contre les présentateurs (costards gratos pour qui gagnaient).
Invit de SDL-Myuki-Chan (X-kira en fait). Les mecs qui ont reçu dans leur oreillette un gros "NON", ils devenaient tout blanc... Euh, tiens si on prendrait le joueur juste en dessous de la liste.

C'était beau à voir. Ils le connaissent donc bien chez Capcom.

----------


## Seb Ryu 84

Je me fais peut-être un illusion mais je viens de basculer de SFR vers Sosh/Orange et c'est RADICAL: en plus des drapeaux qui s'affichent rapidement (ca c'était du à la maj des serveurs d'il y a quelque temps déjà) j'ai la connexion de TOUS les joueurs qui s'affiche quasi-instantanément  ::O: 

J'avais encore testé il y a 3/4 jours et avec SFR, je n'avais que l'info de connexion pour 2/3 joueurs sur toute la liste même après 10 secondes. Je ne pense pas que ce soit une coïncidence...

Concernant le lag, j'attends encore quelque jours mais hier soir (premier soir avec Sosh/Orange) je n'ai eu aucun pet de lag également...

----------


## yodaxy

Il existe un topic *Killer Instinct*, pour ceux qui veulent discuter des combos.

http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/80...iller+instinct

Bon, oui, ok, il fait une page  ::ninja::

----------


## Kamikaze

> Je me fais peut-être un illusion mais je viens de basculer de SFR vers Sosh/Orange et c'est RADICAL: en plus des drapeaux qui s'affichent rapidement (ca c'était du à la maj des serveurs d'il y a quelque temps déjà) j'ai la connexion de TOUS les joueurs qui s'affiche quasi-instantanément


Haha nan mais ça c'est la last update SFV rien à voir avec ton FAI

----------


## Seb Ryu 84

D'un autre côté, vu le niveau de com de Capcom, c'est pas facile de savoir  :tired: 

Mais je pense que ce changement de FAI m'a été bénéfique (en plus de mon portefeuille): Je vois une différence également sur FightCade où maintenant les infos de pings des autres joueurs sont pour la plupart affichées alors qu'avant ça c'était dégradé avec le temps et je n'en avais presque plus...

----------


## ababa

J'ai trouvé mon second perso enfin  ::lol:: 

Karin Benzema  :B): 

Bon reste plus qu'à la tafer sérieusement  :Emo:

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

> Concernant le lag, j'attends encore quelque jours mais hier soir (premier soir avec Sosh/Orange) je n'ai eu aucun pet de lag également...


Je confirme : hier soir, c'était hyper fluide, comme du local. Comme quoi le fait que je sois passé chez Orange la semaine dernière y est peut-être pour beaucoup également.  ::o:  Et non, on ne s'est pas associés avec Seb pour faire de la retape pour orange/Sosh.  ::P: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> D'un autre côté, vu le niveau de com de Capcom, c'est pas facile de savoir 
> 
> Mais je pense que ce changement de FAI m'a été bénéfique (en plus de mon portefeuille): Je vois une différence également sur FightCade où maintenant les infos de pings des autres joueurs sont pour la plupart affichées alors qu'avant ça c'était dégradé avec le temps et je n'en avais presque plus...


Perso, j'ai bien senti la différence aussi sur Rocket League.  ::o:  …ce qui ne m'empêche pas de rester nul, comme à SFV.  ::P: 

En tous cas, j'ai ressorti le stick hier pour quelques rounds avec Seb, c'était bien sympa. Et ça m'a redonné envie de jouer, surtout si les conditions en ligne sont aussi bonnes. Depuis début août que je n'y avais plus touché, j'avais oublié comme ce jeu est prenant.  ::O:

----------


## ababa

Pensez juste à désactiver internet+ sur votre compte Orange
Je me suis embrouillé avec des conseillers Orange car j'ai eu plus de 150€ qui ont été prélevés suite à de la pub intempestive sur mobile (abo hebdomadaire) 
Un coup de DGCRF et Orange a plié  :B):

----------


## Kamikaze

Des mecs découvrent win 10

https://www.reddit.com/r/StreetFight...g_lagno_games/

Si c'est pas déjà fait vous pouvez le désactiver, ça peut être une cause de lag chez vous

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

> Des mecs découvrent win 10
> https://www.reddit.com/r/StreetFight...g_lagno_games/
> Si c'est pas déjà fait vous pouvez le désactiver, ça peut être une cause de lag chez vous


Ouaip. Normalement, je l'ai désactivé de tous les ordis de la maison, mais je referai un petit tour d'horizon, des fois que j'en aie oublié un.  :;):

----------


## Seb Ryu 84

> Ouaip. Normalement, je l'ai désactivé de tous les ordis de la maison, mais je referai un petit tour d'horizon, des fois que j'en aie oublié un.


Pour ma part je n'ai que du Linux à la maison. Je n'ai qu'un Win10 pour les jeux, du coup, je désactive tout (Cloud, Cortana, Defender, ...) après une chaque (re)installation.

Ah si seulement Capcom tenais ses promesses.... j'attends toujours SFV sur Linux...  ::'(: . Bon maintenant me faudrait également T7 et GG sur Linux mais bon... (Skullgirls y tourne déjà au poil).

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Pensez juste à désactiver internet+ sur votre compte Orange
> Je me suis embrouillé avec des conseillers Orange car j'ai eu plus de 150€ qui ont été prélevés suite à de la pub intempestive sur mobile (abo hebdomadaire) 
> Un coup de DGCRF et Orange a plié


Merci du rappel! Je l'avais fait pour SFR mais j'ai complètement oublié de le refaire pour Sosh/Orange  :;):

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

> Merci du rappel! Je l'avais fait pour SFR mais j'ai complètement oublié de le refaire pour Sosh/Orange


+1. Merci à toi, je découvre l'existence de ce "service". Je l'ai désactivé également.  :;):

----------


## yodaxy

C'est quoi internet + ? Je suis chez SFR aussi du coup ça m'intéresse  ::ninja::

----------


## ababa

Une escroquerie par bande organisée  :B): 

http://sosconso.blog.lemonde.fr/2015...on-par-defaut/

Chez Free, c'est désactivé par défaut, chez Orange, c'est activé par défaut par exemple

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

> Une escroquerie par bande organisée 
> http://sosconso.blog.lemonde.fr/2015...on-par-defaut/
> Chez Free, c'est désactivé par défaut, chez Orange, c'est activé par défaut par exemple


Que ça existe ne me choque pas, mais que ça soit activé par défaut !  ::O:  Moi qui ai pris un abonnement mobile illimité pour mon fils -et bien qu'il soit raisonnable- je suis quand même plus serein qu'il soit désactivé, à présent.  ::o:

----------


## Mjoln

::love::

----------


## yodaxy

> Une escroquerie par bande organisée 
> 
> http://sosconso.blog.lemonde.fr/2015...on-par-defaut/
> 
> Chez Free, c'est désactivé par défaut, chez Orange, c'est activé par défaut par exemple


Merci. Ça va c'était pas activé chez moi. Mais en effet quelle arnaque.

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Lui aussi attend le jeu  ::lol::

----------


## ababa

Est-ce qu'il a fait un backdash avant de faire son hadouken?  :B):

----------


## Yoggsothoth

C'est un Kamehameha  :Facepalm:

----------


## Mr Thy

Vu le mouvement des bras avant qu'il lance (et vu la puissance du lancer de ballon), je dirais plutôt un Haoh Gadoken  ::ninja::

----------


## Mr Thy



----------


## HoStyle

> C'est un Kamehameha






 ::trollface::

----------


## Wahou

Quelqu'un a une idée de ce qu'on peut faire avec Mika contre le match up Guile ? Avec la variation des sonics c'est juste impossible de sauter et passer au travers relève du pur pif. Le seul moyen c'est de claquer une barre d'ex pour Ex Peach mais il suffit que le Guile rentre un Sommersault ou n'importe quoi et tout est à refaire... C'est atroce, même Nadeshiko en réaction au Sonic marche pas toujours (dépend du Sonic j'ai l'impression).  ::sad::

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Regarde des matchs de Fuudo Vs Daigo/Du  ::ninja::

----------


## Mr Thy

> 


On t'avait spécifiquement demandé de ne PAS leaker l'animation de la nouvelle CA de Ryu pour la saison 3  ::ninja::

----------


## Supergounou

Très sympa le top 8 du tournoi européen du weekend dernier:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7iccQmi8pGo

Des matchs accrochés, du beau jeu, et ça fait du bien de voir autre chose que les machines japonaises jouer. Et surtout: pas de Rashido  ::P:

----------


## Mr Thy

Phenom qui reste tenter le dragon ex anti DR ex. Il s'est fait manger plein de fois.

----------


## Supergounou

Perso j'ai adoré Luffy/ProblemX. Super accroché, j'en ai sautillé tout seul sur ma chaise.

----------


## HoStyle

Pareil, y'a eu quelques moments bien tendu. Mais du coup ça pue pour Luffy pour se qualifier niveau points non ? Après j'ai pas trop compris le système c'est pas clair mais il avait l'air d'avoir la goutte dans le dos vers la fin.

----------


## Mr Thy

Pour le moment Luffy est 25ème, donc virtuellement qualifié (Knuckledu + 30 premiers + Last chance si je me souviens bien). Infil pour le moment n'est pas dedans, ni Nemo, et c'est bien dommage, parce Nemo a laissé voir des grandes choses cette saison, mais son passage pro est arrivé un peu trop tard. Il ne participera qu'a 2 ou 3 petits tournois, donc question points ça risque d'être très serré.

https://capcomprotour.com/standings/

----------


## Wahou

Merci pour le lien Gounou, je cherchais à regarder ça.

----------


## HoStyle

Dacc merci, le côté positif c'est que les derniers tournois de Nemo seront sympa à suivre vu qu'il va tryhard comme jamais.

----------


## Kamikaze

Arcade Edition confirmé (Amazon et autres)

Arcade mode - choose from six different paths themed after classic Street Fighter games
Gallery - unlock hundreds of illustrations as you play through arcade mode
Extra battle - complete timed challenges to obtain exclusive costumes throughout 2018
New v-triggers - each character will have two v-triggers, adding even more depth to the combat system
New visuals - the user interface is being redesigned with new Color schemes, revised menus and exciting pre-and-post-fight effects

À voir les changements de gameplay aussi (netcode?), un peu tardif

----------


## Supergounou

À voir surtout le prix  ::ninja::

----------


## von_yaourt

Deux v-triggers différents par perso ? Mais Urien en a déjà trois.  ::ninja::

----------


## Hem

> À voir surtout le prix


C'est du troll où ils vont vraiment faire payer la maj?

----------


## Supergounou

J'espère que c'est juste du troll  ::P: 

Mais jusqu'à l'annonce officielle je préfère me méfier.

----------


## Mjoln

s'ils font payer la maj pour ceux qui ont déjà le jeu, c'est du suicide commercial.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Le leak se vérifie encore. Sagat pour Noël !

----------


## Hige

Le second v-trigger de Juri c'est son style SF4 ? Dites-moi que c'est ça  :Emo:

----------


## HoStyle

"New visuals - the user interface is being redesigned with new Color schemes, revised menus and exciting pre-and-post-fight effects"

J'espère qu'ils vont pas toucher au airgrab de Cammy je m'en sers pour tilt les mecs en face

edit : ah mais c'est les visuels avant et après les combats, qu'est-ce qu'on s'en fout

----------


## ababa

Double V-Trigger ou on choisit le V-Trigger avant le match?

----------


## MrVandemar

> Double V-Trigger ou on choisit le V-Trigger avant le match?



Ou alors même système que sur Ultra Street 4, il donne le choix entre le Vtrigger1, Vtrigger2 ou les deux en même temps...

J’espère aussi qu'on ne devra pas repasser à la caisse  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Ouro

C'est officiel 

https://blog.us.playstation.com/2017...ut-january-16/




Update gratos sauf les persos

----------


## Yoggsothoth

> Deux v-triggers différents par perso ? Mais Urien en a déjà trois.


Lapin compris la blague....

----------


## yodaxy

Nouveau écran de selection :



Nouvelle UI :





Meh, c'est pas très beau.

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Gné la couleur Gold, c'est en option j'espère !

----------


## yodaxy

J'espère aussi, ouais  :Gerbe:

----------


## Hige

> Lapin compris la blague....


Je mets une pièce sur la position des Aegis  ::o:

----------


## Yoggsothoth

:tired:

----------


## Hige

Sinon, on voit une image de Chun qui fait un Kikosho sur le blog link par Ouro.

Qui fait quasi pas de dégât.

Mh  :tired:

----------


## Yoggsothoth

C'est peut être que le screen a été pris au début du coup .

----------


## HoStyle

C'est hier ou avant hier que dans son émission Ken Bogard expliquait qu'il préférait le format Street Fighter V avec des season pass pour de nouveaux persos régulièrement mais un seul jeu, que Guilty qui faisait une édition à racheter par an.
Malin Capcom, ils font les deux  ::ninja::

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Sinon :




> All characters are getting a V-Trigger II, *which can be selected before the battle begins !* 
> Use them to create a new playstyle for your character

----------


## yodaxy

> C'est hier ou avant hier que dans son émission Ken Bogard expliquait qu'il préférait le format Street Fighter V avec des season pass pour de nouveaux persos régulièrement mais un seul jeu, que Guilty qui faisait une édition à racheter par an.
> Malin Capcom, ils font les deux


Ben là non, justement y a rien à racheter vu que l'upgrade vers la version Arcade est gratuite.

----------


## Yoggsothoth



----------


## Hige

Du coup j'suis super curieux de voir le nouveau V-Trigger de Karin. Les parrys de zero 3 ?

----------


## Wahou

J'aime bien le nouveau design, ça fait bien  ̶S̶F̶  Kéké.
J'espère qu'ils vont en profiter pour changer les lobbys...
Et dommage que le V-trigger soit à choisir au début, ça aurait rajouté un peu de profondeur.

----------


## yodaxy

J'espère qu'ils ont laissé le bonus stage de la voiture quand même  ::):

----------


## Mr Thy



----------


## ababa

Pétition contre le gold  :Emo: 
Je me barre sur Killer Instinct s'ils gardent le gold  :Facepalm:

----------


## Mjoln

C'est bizarre, on dirait des V-Skill plutot que des V-Trigger ...  :tired:

----------


## Vorshakaar

Rashid en Viewtiful Joe  ::lol::  .

----------


## Mjoln

Nouveau stage spotted dans le trailer :



Sans inspiré de Shibuya

----------


## Rom1

Bon et E.Ryu confirmé?

----------


## SquiZz

v trigger evil ryu dans le trailer

----------


## Mjoln

Mmhm



Pink evil ryu ?

----------


## Rom1

C'est l'anim de sa focus dans SF4 non?

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Yep .

----------


## Mjoln

Rhoooo, ils auraient fait ça ?  ::o:

----------


## SquiZz

Moi je croyais que c'était bison qui venait d'activer son VTrigger

----------


## Mr Thy



----------


## Yoggsothoth

::o:  .

----------


## yodaxy

Mais apparemment pas de bonus stage avec la voiture  ::(:  :chieur:

----------


## Hige

https://www.twitch.tv/capcomfighters

Le niveau est violent, y a déjà des morts en poule : Fuudo, Infil ( qui a joué Menat ), ItaZan  ::o:

----------


## Mjoln



----------


## yodaxy

::XD::  

Il a peut-être besoin de mettre une certaine distance entre lui et SFV ?  ::ninja::

----------


## wcxd



----------


## Yoggsothoth

Heu c'est pas la même chose deux post au dessus ?

----------


## Hige

> Heu c'est pas la même chose deux post au dessus ?


Si tu lisais le texte, non  :tired:

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Chipote pas toi sinon FT 10 !

----------


## wcxd

> Heu c'est pas la même chose deux post au dessus ?


Je trouvais ça intéressant d'avoir l'explication de ce qu'il fait.
J'ai aussi lu une autre hypothèse, qu'il mesurait la distance afin de ne pas abimer les yeux en étant trop proche (et donc fatiguer moins rapidement)

----------


## Hige

Ok  :tired: 

Mais tu passeras après Mjoln et Kami, ils sont déjà en tête de liste.

----------


## Kamikaze



----------


## Mr Thy

Psycho Crushaaaaaa!

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Han ! Tu vas revenir sur le gamu du coup ? 

Spoiler Alert! 


Sinon Mjoln et moi jouons/essayons MVCI en ce moment

----------


## Hige

> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DLgLTduVAAAC490.jpg
> 
> Psycho Crushaaaaaa!


J'annonce : Fuck Bison encore plus qu'avant  :tired:

----------


## Mr Thy

> Han ! Tu vas revenir sur le gamu du coup ? 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> Sinon Mjoln et moi jouons/essayons MVCI en ce moment


Chui jamais parti  ::P: , c'est juste que je suis un peu plus sur PUBG en ce moment.

Les jeux d'epileptiques, pas trop pour moi.

----------


## Mr Thy

C'est pas un nouveau move ça? Posté sur 4gamer, mais déjà retiré.

----------


## Wahou

Ca sent la machine à Mix-up si c'est vrai. C'est dur, j'attendais une drill armor pour faire comme Urien.  ::ninja::

----------


## Rom1

> http://tof.cx/images/2017/10/08/bc2f...e3ad14fd10.jpg
> 
> C'est pas un nouveau move ça? Posté sur 4gamer, mais déjà retiré.


Ça fait limite taunt comme animation...

----------


## Mjoln

+



=


https://youtu.be/aNSlkGvDzng?t=1m20s

?

----------


## Rom1

SF4 Omega, la meilleure version  :Bave: 

D'ailleurs y a eu des tournois haut niveau avec cette version?

----------


## HoStyle

Mago il joue Rashid ? Il joue plus Karin ? Qu'est-ce qui se passe  ::huh:: 

ça lui réussit plutôt bien en tout cas

----------


## Hige

La légende. Avant les 5 dieux du Japon  ::o: 

Et cette explication des fondamentaux à 1:38  :Bave:

----------


## Mjoln

La production de ce truc est assez dingue  ::o:

----------


## Mr Thy

Et moi qui poste ça dans le topic de l'histoire des jeux de baston, pour que ça reste propre  ::P:

----------


## Hige

> Et moi qui poste ça dans le topic de l'histoire des jeux de baston, pour que ça reste propre


J'y suis pas abonné, my mauvais  ::ninja::

----------


## Mr Thy

Soit, si je me trompe pas, Ohira avait gagné à peu près 90 tournois à l'époque. Période pre internet bien sûr, donc probablement pas mal de monstres inconnus aussi. Mais même tonton Valle le considérait comme le meilleur.

----------


## HoStyle

D'ailleurs je me suis toujours demandé pourquoi ce topic est pas dans la catégorie jeux de baston ?

(Kazunoko vs mago c est vraiment un des combats que j'aime le plus regarder, c'est toujours intense)

----------


## Mr Thy

Je crois que c'est pour une question de "popularité/visibilité". Pas mal de monde qui passe à côté du subforum jeux de baston.

----------


## Hige

Karin vs Urien  :tired: 

T'oses pas piffer quoi que ce soit sinon c'est 50% de barre + 50/50 mixup  :tired:

----------


## Vorshakaar

Essaie avec Juri  ::ninja::  .
#MakeJuriGreatAgain

----------


## Mr Thy

Jouez un autre perso alors, si ça vous gêne  :;):

----------


## Yoggsothoth

> Karin vs Urien 
> 
> T'oses pas piffer quoi que ce soit sinon c'est 50% de barre + 50/50 mixup


Non mais faut arrêter avec Urien pété, tu pif, tu meurs, Urien ou pas .

----------


## Hige

> Non mais faut arrêter avec Urien pété, tu pif, tu meurs, Urien ou pas .


Ce dernier tournoi avec la victoire de Dogura tend à prouver le contraire  ::ninja:: 

D'ailleurs, le prochain que je prends à dire que Sonicfox est le meilleur joueur multijeux, je l'étripe  :tired:

----------


## Yoggsothoth

:Facepalm:  dès qu'un joueur domine, son perso est pété....et le joueur non ?

----------


## Mr Thy

Moi je vote pour Tokido.

- - - Updated - - -




> dès qu'un joueurs domine, son perso est pété....et le joueur non ?


N'était-ce pas une Karin qui dominait au début de l'année? Pétay je vous dit.

----------


## Hige

> dès qu'un joueurs domine, son perso est pété....et le joueur non ?


J'aimerais bien avoir les mêmes mixups. Tu m'excuseras de trouver qu'Urien est un peu cheap ouais.

----------


## Yoggsothoth

C'est pas Rashid qui est pété ?  ::rolleyes::  Ha non c'est Ibuki en fait ! Mais oui tu as raison c'est Karin, enfin Urien maintenant ...
Sinon vous avez regardé le CPT online avec Tampa Bison/ Idom/ Brian F ?.

Edit : Et laura c'est pété ?

----------


## HoStyle

Merci mr thy

Kazunoko se vengera sur dbzf  ::'(:

----------


## Mr Thy

Je crois de toute façon, la plupart d'entre nous, si on rencontrerait un de ces joueurs, ils pourraient jouer FANG, on estimerait encore que le perso est craqué.

----------


## Hige

> C'est pas Rashid qui est pété  Ha non c'est Ibuki en fait ! Mais oui tu as raison c'est Karin, enfin Urien maintenant ...


 :Facepalm: 

T'as l'art de lire à côté de ce que les gens disent et de l'adapter à ta sauce.

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Non mais Hige sérieusement ,dès que TON perso lose c'est à cause du perso pété en face .Je ne mets rien à ma sauce du tout, je répète ce que j'ai lu ici et ailleurs.
 .

----------


## Hige

> Non mais Hige sérieusement ,dès que TON perso lose c'est à cause du perso pété en face .Je ne mets rien à ma sauce du tout, je répète ce que j'ai lu ici et ailleurs.
>  .


J'te laisse chercher mes dires sur Booki/Rashid/Guile/Gouki/Mika si ça t'amuse. Tu trouveras pas.

Mais je t'en prie, trouve-moi ce que t'as lu ici et ailleurs hein, j'attends avec impatience  ::o: 

Mais t'es quand même le premier à sauter dans le feu dès qu'on dit la moindre chose sur Lord Urien.

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Pffff ok ok si tu veux, pas envie de me battre sur un forum .

Edit : ho puisque tu insistes du coup .




> J'te laisse chercher mes dires sur Booki/Rashid/Guile/Gouki/Mika si ça t'amuse. Tu trouveras pas.
> 
> *Déjà sache que tu n'est pas seul sur ce forum, quand je citais "les autres persos pété" c'est pas que ça venait de toi mais du forum globalement* 
> 
> Mais je t'en prie, trouve-moi ce que t'as lu ici et ailleurs hein, j'attends avec impatience 
> 
> *Pas que ça à faire non plus .*
> 
> Mais t'es quand même le premier à sauter dans le feu dès qu'on dit la moindre chose sur Lord Urien.
> ...

----------


## Kamikaze

Tu trouveras pas, tu trouveras pas, on ressort les tier lists japonaises ou quoi  ::ninja::  moi j'ai trouvé



- - - Mise à jour - - -

Retenons surtout le message important: les tier lists sont nos ennemies, ne leur répondez pas, ne montez pas dans le van

----------


## wcxd

Lol, le D tiers c'est mon main + les 3 autres persos que j'aimerai jouer à côté.
Low tier warrior  ::(:

----------


## HoStyle

Tu veux vraiment jouer Ed ? Et infliger son ost dégueulasse à tes adversaires ?

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Oui moi je joue Alex, Ed , Kolin  ::lol::  et j'équilibre le tout avec des morceaux d'Urien .

----------


## Mr Thy

Moi je joue que du top tier. Mais très mal. Ca équilibre aussi.

----------


## Hige

> *Déjà sache que tu n'est pas seul sur ce forum, quand je citais "les  autres persos pété" c'est pas que ça venait de toi mais du forum  globalement*


Je t'invite donc à sauter sur toute personne qui dit ça, pas seulement moi  :tired: 

D'ailleurs si ça continue c'est ft10  :tired:

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Je "saute" pas , suis pas un lapin mais un canard et tu as bien lu l'animal et non l'insulte  ::ninja:: 

Edit : Tiens *wcxd* je t'ai ajouté en ami, vu que je joue Ed de temps en temps je serai curieux de voir ce que tu en fais à l'occasion .

----------


## Seb Ryu 84

C'est déjà fini ?  :Popcorn:

----------


## Yoggsothoth



----------


## wcxd

> Je "saute" pas , suis pas un lapin mais un canard et tu as bien lu l'animal et non l'insulte 
> 
> Edit : Tiens *wcxd* je t'ai ajouté en ami, vu que je joue Ed de temps en temps je serai curieux de voir ce que tu en fais à l'occasion .


Pas grand chose, mon main c'est Alex, Ed je ne l'ai touché que en training  ::):  Je le trouve bien sympa cela dit, et c'est clairement un perso que j'aimerai pousser plus si j'en avais le temps.

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Mais ! Tu main Alex et joue Ed parfois, copiteur  :tired:

----------


## Mr Thy



----------


## wcxd

> Mais ! Tu main Alex et joue Ed parfois, copiteur


Pour pousser encore plus le bouchon, mon coup de coeur du moment c'est Kolin  ::):

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Mais...mais... :Boom:

----------


## Hige

:haha:

----------


## Mr Thy

La prochaine révélation sera qu'en fait, c'est ton frère caché.

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Ou que j'ai 2 comptes CPC et que je me troll tout seul  ::ninja::

----------


## Kamikaze

Enorme

----------


## Star-Platinum

Y a des persos à charge dans Cuphead ? Je vais peut-être m'y mettre.

----------


## Kamikaze

C'est un shoot'em up Cuphead, pas un jeu de bagarre!

----------


## von_yaourt

Super content pour Dogura, il est allé chercher sa victoire au bout du slip, même si je soupçonne un peu son grand pote Kazunoko d'avoir lâché la garde sur quelques relevées pour être sûr que son copain se qualifie.  :^_^: 

Du coup Dogura est 14e du CPT, largement hors de portée de relégation, désormais.  ::): 

Mais GO1 glisse dangereusement vers le bas, à la 28e place, après sa mort en poules.  :Emo:

----------


## Mr Thy

> Enorme


Y a un boss qui fait le drill de Dhalsim aussi. Et Cuphead peut faire des mouvements EX. Clairement des fans de SF.

----------


## Mr Thy

Nombre de victoires par perso pour les tournois officiels CPT saison 2 jusqu'a maintenant: 

8 Karin (6 Punk 2 Justin Wong)
8 Necalli (5 Brolynho, 2 Haitani, 1 Phenom)
7 Ibuki (Xian, Yukadon)
7 Guile (1 Caba 3 Nuckledu 3 Daigo)
5 Balrog (1 Smug 1 PR Balrog 1 RASS 1 LexC 1 Brian F) 4 Online Tourneys
5 R. Mika (3 Nuckledu 2 Luffy)
4 Birdie (1 Sunmate, 1 Problem X, 2 Mena RD)
4 Ken (2 Momochi 1 ChrisT 1 Large Poultry)
4 Bison (Problem X)
3 Laura (2 Idom 1 801 Strider)
3 Nash (Bonchan)
2 Cammy (1 Stunner 1 Kazunoko)
2 Rashid (1 Moke, 1 Oil King)
1 FANG (Mono)
1 Vega (Doomsnake)
1 Juri (Infiltration)
1 Urien (Dogura)
1 Zangief (Snake Eyez)
1 Akuma (Tokido)

----------


## ababa

> http://www.fightersgeneration.com/ch...x-shirtrip.gif


Alex trop petay  :Emo: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> C'est un shoot'em up Cuphead, pas un jeu de bagarre!


C'est pas un plateformer à la Rayman?

----------


## Rom1

C'est un boss rush run'n'gun avec des phases de plateforme   ::o:

----------


## Star-Platinum

> C'est un shoot'em up Cuphead, pas un jeu de bagarre!


Ma blague qui tombe à l'eau p'tain.

----------


## Wahou

Je t'ai senti un peu seul aussi, on etait deux du coup.  :;): 
Le jeu a l'air cool quand même, l'air exigeant avec un design désuet à souhait.

Sinon ça parle de peut être six ou douze persos pour la saison trois avec a priori un axe "persos notables de la série street fighter". Et à chaque sortie de perso un skin dédié pour Chun-li.  ::ninja::

----------


## von_yaourt

C'est un topic sur un jeu de baston, le second degré n'est pas trop notre fort.  ::siffle::

----------


## Kamikaze

En vrai j'ai douté mais étant donné l'historique second degré de star plat' j'ai préféré jouer safe  ::ninja::

----------


## Supergounou

> Super content pour Dogura, il est allé chercher sa victoire au bout du slip


Perso j'étais pour Kishipa  ::ninja:: 

Excellent ce TWFighters sinon, je trouve que le jeu a énormément gagné en intérêt à regarder ces derniers temps. Les joueurs sont vraiment très bons, ça connait parfaitement les distances, on voit des setups de fou etc... Ce qui me fait penser que finalement, j'attends énormément de la AE. Si les parties s'enchainent comme dans SF4 et que l'équilibre du jeu s'affine encore un peu, je pourrais bien m'y remettre.

----------


## yodaxy

D'après X-Kira, il n'y aurait pas que des nouveaux V-Trigger dans la Arcade Edition, mais aussi de nouveaux V-Skill, V-Reversal et Critical Arts :

----------


## Mr Thy

Entre temps Epic a découvert un prob dans le moteur UE4. Un patch permettra de gagner 60ms en 30 fps (la moitié en 60 fps, donc grosso modo 2 frames) dans la détection d'input. En espérant que les jeux existants peuvent en profiter.

J'espère qu'ils tafferont le netcode pour l'AE aussi. Sinon un tas de joueurs risquent de lacher après une semaine...

On verra. L'update sera gratos. On n'a rien à perdre.

----------


## von_yaourt

Oui j'ai lu ça pour l'UE4. Ce serait génial si le correctif était applicable à tous les jeux, ça permettrait de rendre l'input lag acceptable sur XRD et DBFZ.

----------


## Kamikaze

Ue3 xrd

----------


## Le Dahu

Coucou les canards, comment allez-vous? Suite a une longue pause a cause du boulot je suis gentiments de retours pour des baffes   ::):   Donc n’hésiter pas a m'inviter si vous me voyez connecté

----------


## Mjoln

Cool ! ça me fait penser qu'on a encore rien vu concernant le deuxième V-Trigger de Zangief. Le retour de la main verte ?  ::trollface::

----------


## Mr Thy

Bonchan qui s'est fait perfect par le V-trigger "calcul rénal".

----------


## Mr Thy

Demain 13h si mes calculs sont bons. Sur niconico, mais y'aura probablement des restream autre part.

----------


## Mjoln



----------


## Yoggsothoth

Mais ce n'est plus lui du coup ?!

Et c'est quoi *SEAM*  ::ninja:: 

EDIT : Sérieusement sinon, les horaires du SEAM :

----------


## Mjoln



----------


## Yoggsothoth

::lol::

----------


## Mjoln



----------


## Mjoln

Deux trainées ? Deux persos en un ? Le maitre et l'élève ? Un deuxième perso à assist ? Hype incoming.

----------


## yodaxy

Ça hype pas mal sur Twitter en tous cas :

----------


## Mr Thy

Et entre temps, X-Kira qui affirme (lisez, spécule) que les perso DLC de la S3 seront exclusivement des persos "legacy" (flowtron, l'autre leaker, affirme que Oro, Viper, Q et Necro n'y seront certainement pas, mais bon, lui avait prédit Ed, Abigail, Menat et Zeku).

Spéculations, speculoos. Hmm.

----------


## ababa

Zeku va sortir de sa grotte, enfin  ::lol:: 
Hâte de dépenser mes 100k de FM durement gagnés  :B):

----------


## Mjoln

> (flowtron, l'autre leaker, affirme que Oro, Viper, Q et Necro n'y seront certainement pas, mais bon, lui avait prédit Ed, Abigail, Menat et Zeku).
> 
> Spéculations, speculoos. Hmm.


Ouai, il confirme Sagat et Sakura (en disant qu'il ne faut pas s'attendre à les jouer comme dans le IV) mais par les autres.

Bordel je commence à reprendre espoir pour mon main de la vie !  ::lol::

----------


## wcxd

> https://tof.cx/images/2017/10/14/5bf...e0c0117.md.jpg
> 
> Deux trainées ? Deux persos en un ? Le maitre et l'élève ? Un deuxième perso à assist ? Hype incoming.


Putain bien vu j'avais pas capté... En plus les trainées Orange et Verte, ce sont les couleurs de Guy et Zeku...

Ca serait mega hype mais d'un autre côté ça voudrait dire pas de Guy à part entière... SAUF si on a Guy et que son Assist c'est Zeku !

----------


## Mjoln

Ouai et y a des bambous derrière, ce serait stylé un stage comme ça, un peu à la Ninja Spirit...

(Edit : Je dis de la merde, c'était des arbres dans Ninja Spirit, et j'aurais pas du aller revoir des screenshots du jeu, c'était plus joli dans mon souvenir  :Emo:  )

----------


## yodaxy

> Ouai et y a des bambous derrière, ce serait stylé un stage comme ça, un peu à la Ninja Spirit...
> 
> (Edit : Je dis de la merde, c'était des arbres dans Ninja Spirit, et j'aurais pas du aller revoir des screenshots du jeu, c'était plus joli dans mon souvenir  )


Tu te souvenais peut-être du stage de bambous de Samurai Showdown III :



 ::):

----------


## Supergounou

Putain mais C4EST QUI ZEKU?!!

----------


## Mr Thy

Le maitre de Guy.

----------


## Supergounou

Oh, il est déjà jouable dans un précédent SF? Sa tronche ne me dit absolument rien.

----------


## Mr Thy

Non, il est apparu dans la "cinématique" de fin de Guy dans Alpha 2.

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Non mais il apparaissait dans les cinématiques .

----------


## Supergounou

Bon ben on s'en fout alors  ::ninja:: 

D'autant que Guy il est naze.  ::ninja:: ²

----------


## Mr Thy

- - - Updated - - -




> Bon ben on s'en fout alors 
> 
> D'autant que Guy il est naze. ²


Ca sent le traumatisme.

----------


## Supergounou

> Ca sent le traumatisme.


 ::P: 

Tellement de persos qui m'ont traumatisé en fait...  ::'(:

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Guy est surtout technique à maitriser, du coup un souvenir de mon skill  :Cigare:

----------


## ababa

Cool, tu pourras m’entraîner pour Zeku  ::lol:: 
Je sens qu'il va être stylé ce perso, avec un charisme de fou le Zeku  ::love::

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Je viens de dire qu'il fallait du skill pour le jouer  ::ninja::

----------


## Supergounou

> 


Ce coup d'épaule!  :Boom: 

Pour moi en fait, Guy c'est LE perso à target combo, et vu que j'arrive pas à les faire je le déteste. Ça et le coup d'épaule...

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Un coté Urien ce coup d'épaule  ::P: 

Sinon souvenez vous de ce Guy fou : https://youtu.be/7t6PzGE4wzk?t=2m9s

----------


## Rom1

> Bon ben on s'en fout alors 
> 
> D'autant que Guy il est naze. ²


 Tu vas te calmer bonhomme.

----------


## Mjoln

POURVU qu'ils lui foutent pas un truc d'invisibilité. Je trouve ça tellement con ce genre de truc dans un jeu de combat (Arika, c'est toi que je regarde. Toi aussi Chipp).

----------


## Kamikaze

Le seul target utile de guy c'est MP HP gounou, niveau exécution on a vu plus dur que 2 boutons quand même  ::ninja:: 

Curieux de voir l'annonce de Capcom! C'est le dimanche c'est ça?

Sinon mon Guy vous attend sur USF4, anytime  :B):

----------


## Hige

> Pour moi en fait, Guy c'est LE perso à target combo, et vu que j'arrive pas à les faire je le déteste. Ça et le coup d'épaule...


Et Dudley alors  :tired:

----------


## Kamikaze

Juri avec le Feng Shui Engine! Tout devient target combo  ::o:

----------


## Mr Thy

Kami, tu sais comment lui parler pour le faire mal  ::):

----------


## Kamikaze

Le jeu est toujours là hein  ::o: 

T'façon il jouait U2 je crois ce sac  ::ninja::  :relancededix:

----------


## Supergounou

> Juri avec le Feng Shui Engine! Tout devient target combo


Han putain l'angoisse, j'avais oublié ça...  :Gerbe:

----------


## Hige

http://giant.gfycat.com/ReadyTidyBrocketdeer.webm

 :Emo:

----------


## Mr Thy

> Han putain l'angoisse, j'avais oublié ça...


Mais ho




> http://giant.gfycat.com/ReadyTidyBrocketdeer.webm


Mais ho

Toujours pas fini les trials de USF4  ::(:

----------


## Kamikaze

Matt Edwards qui dit que c'est une plus grosse annonce qu'Akuma me laisse perplexe quand même, j'espère qu'il a pas overhype le truc  :tired:

----------


## Yoggsothoth

La présentation de Sagat en même temps ?  ::siffle::

----------


## Mr Thy

Matt Edwards, c'est bien lui qui fait la VO totalement hype des présentations de persos non?

J'aimerais pas savoir comment il est quand il est déçu.




Certainement pas comme ça.

----------


## Kamikaze

> La présentation de Sagat en même temps ?


Lol.

Zeku arrive dans le trailer, on voit un peu de gameplay, Sagat débarque

"Ça fait longtemps que j'ai pas buté un vieux maître, dédicace à Dan"

*BIM

Zeku est mort, le rideau se déchire, Sagat est révélé comme le 5ème perso

Standing Ovation

----------


## Mjoln

Jusque là, on a eu que des persos a concept :

Ed et ses boutons 
Abigail et ses grosses paluches
Kolin et sa glace
Menat et ses boules

Je m'attends à ce que Zeku propose un truc un peu inédit aussi du coup.

----------


## Yoggsothoth

> La présentation de Sagat en même temps ?


Je voulais dire Hugo mais la raison a pris le dessus  ::'(: .

----------


## Mr Thy

> Jusque là, on a eu que des persos a concept :
> 
> Ed et ses boutons 
> Abigail et ses grosses paluches
> Kolin et sa glace
> Menat et ses boules
> 
> Je m'attends à ce que Zeku propose un truc un peu inédit aussi du coup.


C'est l'IA qui joue à ta place.

----------


## Mjoln

> Matt Edwards, c'est bien lui qui fait la VO totalement hype des présentations de persos non?
> 
> J'aimerais pas savoir comment il est quand il est déçu.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Certainement pas comme ça.


C'est vraiment Ballmer ?!  ::o: 

Edwards c'est surtout le mec qui FAIT les combos des vidéos de présentation des persos 

Spoiler Alert! 


(si j'ai bien compris).

----------


## Yoggsothoth

> Jusque là, on a eu que des persos a concept :
> 
> Ed et ses boutons 
> Abigail et ses grosses paluches
> Kolin et sa glace
> Menat et ses boules
> 
> Je m'attends à ce que Zeku propose un truc un peu inédit aussi du coup.


Son V-trigger fait apparaitre un double de lui même, comme Morrigan dans Marvel genre .

----------


## Mr Thy

Vi, le pire, c'est qu'il est toujours comme ça. T'as qu'a regarders les présentations qu'il faisait à l'époque qu'il était CEO de MS.

Developers, developers, developers...

- - - Updated - - -




> Son V-trigger fait apparaitre un double de lui même, comme Morrigan dans Marvel genre .


Mouais, USF4, Yun/Yang. Je dis ça, je dis rien.

J'espère juste pas qu'il pensent Guy/Zeku, perso Alpha gatling/target. Autocombo à un bouton. Z'avez vu Desk sur MVCi?

----------


## Mjoln

Ok le mec est constamment sous coke en fait



Spoiler Alert!

----------


## Mr Thy

Faut au moins ça pour vendre Windows.

----------


## Mjoln

> C'est l'IA qui joue à ta place.


Hahahaha, t'es con  :^_^:

----------


## Mr Thy

D'un côté, une partie de moi aimerait bien s'avoir jusqu'où l'IA niveau 8 arriverait en ranked online.

----------


## Vorshakaar

> Zeku est mort, le rideau se déchire, Sagat est révélé comme le 5ème perso


Pour se faire éjecter par une rolling attack de Blanka  ::ninja::  .

----------


## Yoggsothoth

:Gerbe: 











Bah quoi ça ressemble à Blanka, non !?

----------


## Kamikaze

En vrai c'est ouf que y'ait pas Honda et Blanka, c'est les bonhommes phares de SF2 bordayl

----------


## Mjoln

Mais tellement  :Emo:

----------


## Mr Thy

Honda n'a jamais été populaire bizarrement. Blanka si, mais pour pas mal de gens pour les mauvaises raisons.

Je trouve que l'update de la silhouette du dernier perso DLC a un gros feeling Makoto...

----------


## Zerger

> Blanka si, mais pour pas mal de gens pour les mauvaises raisons.


C'est quoi ces mauvaises raisons ??

----------


## Mr Thy

"Blanka, perso random"
"Blanka, n'importe nawak"
"Blanka, purge de SF depuis le 2"
"Blanka, fait que boule et electricité, perso du schnaps"

J'aime bien Blanka  ::):

----------


## Rom1

> "Blanka, perso random"
> "Blanka, n'importe nawak"
> "Blanka, purge de SF depuis le 2"
> "Blanka, fait que boule et electricité, perso du schnaps"


Mais tellement. On parle du design aussi ?

----------


## Mjoln

Je l'ai toujours trouvé cool. Sa boule est pas plus shnapsée que le psycho crusher de Bison spammé à l'infini. Son bas gros poing était divin, son saut mk aussi,  sans compté son passage dans le dos et sa glissade. La version oméga était excellente d'aillleurs !
Mais il vaut pas le gros.

----------


## Kamikaze

Nan mais les mecs j'ai l'impression que vous oubliez le message principal là.

Il fait de l’électricité et en plus tu vois le squelette du mec

De l'électricité

----------


## Mjoln



----------


## Mr Thy

> Nan mais les mecs j'ai l'impression que vous oubliez le message principal là.
> 
> Il fait de l’électricité et en plus tu vois le squelette du mec
> 
> De l'électricité


Bah voila.

Et puis design. Probablement un des, sinon le plus reconnaissable des persos de Street.

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Et c'est le perso préféré d'Ono ! si ça n'est pas un signe de qualité  ::ninja:: 

Sinon il a eu des animation super stylé :

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

Perso je n'ai pas la culture Street Fighter, mais j'ai toujours aimé ce perso !  ::wub::

----------


## yodaxy

> Et c'est le perso préféré d'Ono ! si ça n'est pas un signe de qualité 
> 
> Sinon il a eu des animation super stylé :
> 
> http://www.fightersgeneration.com/ch...oteinshake.gifhttp://www.fightersgeneration.com/ch...ruittoss-3.gifhttp://www.fightersgeneration.com/ch...-throwmiss.gifhttp://www.fightersgeneration.com/ch...a-electric.gifhttp://www.fightersgeneration.com/ch...pbackforth.gif


Les anim' des Street Fighter Zero/Alpha c'était quelque chose quand même.

Je me rappellerai toujours de l'animation de la copine à Cody quand celui-ci se met à reluquer les fesses des persos féminins :



Ce souci du détail quand même  ::o:

----------


## Mjoln

> Et c'est le perso préféré d'Ono ! si ça n'est pas un signe de qualité 
> 
> Sinon il a eu des animation super stylé :
> 
> http://www.fightersgeneration.com/ch...oteinshake.gifhttp://www.fightersgeneration.com/ch...ruittoss-3.gifhttp://www.fightersgeneration.com/ch...-throwmiss.gifhttp://www.fightersgeneration.com/ch...a-electric.gifhttp://www.fightersgeneration.com/ch...pbackforth.gif


Le chara design des Street alpha est tellement stylé. Merci qui ? Merci Akiman  ::):

----------


## Kamikaze

Les intros spéciales c'était la classe

----------


## Yoggsothoth

La bonne époque du souci du détail :nostalgie: comme l'a souligné Yodaxy.

----------


## Mr Thy

J'avais postée une vidéo y a pas longtemps d'un mec qui a essayé de les recréer dans SFV. C'était pas trop mal.

Et autant Norio Wakamoto est inimitable comme seiyuu, j'aimais assez Tomomichi Nishimura comme voix de Bison. Son rire était encore plus malsain que celui de Norio. Il faisait la voix d'Akuma aussi.

Celui qui fait Akuma maintenant, chouette voix, mais si vous le voyez en vrai, ça fait bizarre.

----------


## Ouro

> J'avais postée une vidéo y a pas longtemps d'un mec qui a essayé de les recréer dans SFV. C'était pas trop mal.
> 
> Et autant Norio Wakamoto est inimitable comme seiyuu, j'aimais assez Tomomichi Nishimura comme voix de Bison. Son rire était encore plus malsain que celui de Norio. Il faisait la voix d'Akuma aussi.
> 
> Celui qui fait Akuma maintenant, chouette voix, mais si vous le voyez en vrai, ça fait bizarre.


Norio Wakamoto  :Bave:  Cell  :Bave:  Et surtout parfait en Bison maintenant !

----------


## Wahou

> Les intros spéciales c'était la classe


Tain je connaissais pas cette version, ya plein de persos que j'avais pas dans ma vieille mouture play. Par contre c'est vrai que le jeu était opti niveau design. Ça fait vraiment bien fini et propre encore aujourd'hui. Idem pour celui Dreamcast (zero 3?), je me perds dans les notations...

Ils annoncent aujourd'hui le(s) nouveau(x) char(s)? La hype est grande, espérons que la chute n'en sera pas plus dure.
J'ai vu un Tokido v. Mov hier. Ça joue dur. C'est fou comme les mecs arrivent à concilier des déplacements frénétiques avec un jeu ultra safe. Et ces réflexes de punition (mille pieds Ex et boule Ex dans les whiffs)...
A mon niveau c'est ou bien Turtle ou bien Yolo, faut choisir mon bon monsieur.
C'est un peu un souci de Dhalsim aussi. Le shimmy est limité du fait d'une marche arrière et d'un dash arrière vraiment sales. Je me sens un peu contraint d'aller toujours de l'avant dans le pressing.

Sinon je pronostiquerais bien un Blanka ou Honda prochaine saison, il leur faudra bien un perso à charge historique et comme les boss sont déjà tombés.

----------


## Mjoln

C'est parti pour le seam. Momochi counter pick Bison contre Tokido ?! WTF ?!  ::O: 

https://go.twitch.tv/capcomfighters

----------


## Kamikaze

Allez un petit rab' en attendant la revel' des persos, la crème de la crème des intros spéciales  ::wub::

----------


## SquiZz

Sagat et Blanka sont à peux près sûrs.

----------


## Mjoln

Sagat et Sakura, ça a l'air acquis... Pour le reste, suspense  ::): 

Faudra surement attendre la finale du CPT en décembre pour avoir le premier perso révélé, et sans doute les ombres des autres. A partir de là, on pourra continuer à spéculer comme des cons sur les persos qui se cachent derrière les ombres   ::XD:: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

La dernière fois, on avait pas été super performants d'ailleurs :D



- - - Mise à jour - - -

Edit : Non mais Tachikawa quoi  ::o:  Ces set ups de fou !

----------


## SquiZz



----------


## Mjoln

Je dirais que sakura est l'avant dernière.  
Mais ou est Honda ?!  ::cry:: 

Pour Blanka, le doute n'est plus permis  ::): 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Sodom est censé avoir des Saïs, pas des griffes.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Ou bien c'est un gros fake :D

----------


## Ouro

Je pense au fake aussi

----------


## Mjoln

Je serais étonné qu'ils balancent la saison 3 aujourd'hui quand même.

----------


## Ouro

Pas avant la finale du CPT.

----------


## Kamikaze

Bon il a l'air cool, sa transformation a l'air intéressante mais je m'attendais à plus avec Matt qui annonce un truc plus hype qu'Akuma.

Semaine prochaine  ::lol::  je vais le test me faut encore de la FM

----------


## Hige

Zeku c'est un shampoing 2 en 1  ::o:

----------


## Mjoln

J'adore son design  ::love::  Il rajeunit !

Et la musique  :Bave:

----------


## Kamikaze

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Son thème est cool ouais dans la lignée de la qualité des thèmes de Guy

----------


## Mjoln

Le perso est magnifique en tout cas. On dirait qu'il a deux palettes de coups différentes en fonction de son âge. Je surkiffe sa gueule.

----------


## Kamikaze

Je trouve que lui et Akuma sont largement au dessus du reste en terme de qualité (menat en top 3) cette saison. La movelist a l'air assez différente une fois transformé, vivement qu'on voit les détails!

----------


## Mjoln

J'ai pas l'impression que sa trandformation soit son V-Trigger. Je me demande bien comment ça peut marcher...

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Je trouve que lui et Akuma sont largement au dessus du reste en terme de qualité (menat en top 3)


Zeku et les couleurs....  ::ninja::

----------


## Kamikaze

C'est ouf on dirait bien que sa transfo c'est son v skill

- - - Mise à jour - - -

En normal il a un demon flip, son coup de pied qui a l'ai de servir en combo et en zoning. Et en jeune il a le run de Guy

----------


## wcxd

J'aime beaucoup son coup de pied allongé qui fait très Luong de KOF.
Par contre la stance sur un deuxième perso, bof bof... Un peu déçu quand même, m'enfin on verra bien.

En tout cas les deux stances ont l'air assez différentes donc on risque d'avoir un perso bien complet.

----------


## wcxd

En VTrigger il a un vrai Feng Shui Engine, qui semble plus proche encore de celui de Juri de SFIV.
Je me demande si ça va être un perso à mix-up, par exemple on voit une espèce de teleport mais j'ai pas l'impression qu'il y ait un jeu de devant/derrière, en tout cas pas d'après les premières images.

- - - Mise à jour - - -





Spoiler Alert!

----------


## Mjoln

Ses animations sont bien stylées. Ils l'ont bien peaufiné.

----------


## Big Bear

Excellent perso ce Zekool, classe, stylé, comme aucun assassin's creed ne pourra jamais l'être. Next gen land a encore beaucoup à apprendre en charisme, en technique et en design (et plus globalement en Art).
La saison 2 est une réussite, supérieure à la saison 1 (qui était très bonne): persos, gameplays, niveaux, musiques.



Bon, par contre, c'est un ninja, ça va encore être technique à maîtriser.

----------


## Mr Thy

Notbadadal.

Question animation, il est pratiquement au niveau de Dhalsim je trouve.
Par contre ouais, la surprise "gné Strider Hiryuu?"
A mon avis c'est déjà pour partir dans la lignée de SFV AE ou on pourra débloquer des costumes d'autres perso Capcom.



Spoiler Alert! 


Mais haha, Tokido. Si ça c'est pas du gatekeeping je ne sais plus



- - - Updated - - -

Ah tiens, y'a un tournoi à Bruxelles pour décider qui ira à l'EVO Japon

https://www.twitch.tv/gameline

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Le design est cool mais ses moves j'aime pas trop, on dirait un mix d'Ibuki de Nash et Karin ,bof pour moi .

----------


## Supergounou

Je capte pas, il y avait 2 tournois SEAM ce weekend?

----------


## HoStyle

https://autokal.com/sfv  ::ninja:: 
L'un où le winner allait dans l'autre (le SEAM)

----------


## Supergounou

Et Tokido n'était pas sélectionné? Je comprends que dalle à leur système.

----------


## yodaxy

Sympa Zeku, mais du coup il rajeunit pendant le combat ? Euh... OK  ::ninja::

----------


## Mjoln

> Sympa Zeku, mais du coup il rajeunit pendant le combat ? Euh... OK





No es el viejo cosmo de antes... Misopethamenos !  ::ninja::

----------


## Yoggsothoth

::P:  .

----------


## LeChameauFou

ça sent l'zeku ! Je suis pas fan du style du perso mais il a de la gueule niveau charadesign.

----------


## Mr Thy

> Et Tokido n'était pas sélectionné? Je comprends que dalle à leur système.


Nan, le problème c'est que la place que tu as dans le ranking CPT, influe directement sur qui tu tombes pendant la Capcup. Le seul qui est certain de sa place est Punk (personne ne peut le détroner de la première place) et probablement Nuckledu.

Donc ça à l'air absurde (et perso je le trouve aussi), mais des mecs comme Tokido, qui sont pratiquement certains de leur qualif, vont quand même participer, pour s'assurer d'une place optimale à la Capcup (et ça peut être tout benef aussi qu'un autre ne réussisse du coup plus à rejoindre le top 32, un adversaire en moins).

----------


## Seb Ryu 84

Pas fan, pour l'instant du perso Zeku... A voir en main mais je trouve ses mouvements bizarre...

----------


## ababa

> Nan, le problème c'est que la place que tu as dans le ranking CPT, influe directement sur qui tu tombes pendant la Capcup. Le seul qui est certain de sa place est Punk (personne ne peut le détroner de la première place) et probablement Nuckledu.
> 
> Donc ça à l'air absurde (et perso je le trouve aussi), mais des mecs comme Tokido, qui sont pratiquement certains de leur qualif, vont quand même participer, pour s'assurer d'une place optimale à la Capcup (et ça peut être tout benef aussi qu'un autre ne réussisse du coup plus à rejoindre le top 32, un adversaire en moins).


Du est qualifié automatiquement?!
Il me semble que c'est le cas car c'est le champion en titre

----------


## von_yaourt

Oui. Mais du coup le classement final détermine les têtes de série, il me semble.

Sinon le code dossier de mon billet de train d'aujourd'hui était RYUROL. Je crois que la SNCF essaye de me dire de joueur Ryu et Rolento.

----------


## Mr Thy

Va falloir te mettre a SF4 ou Alpha alors.

Ouais Du est autoqualif. Mais je sais pas si le champion en titre est en tête de série auto.

----------


## Fisc

Je suis partagé sur Zeku. En mode badass grandpa il pue la classe. En mode jeune ninja il perd tout son charisme. Et son gameplay me laisse froid, j'ai vu aucun move qui fasse rêver.

----------


## Kamikaze

Rho yeah il a une bonne grosse movelist

https://game.capcom.com/cfn/sfv/character/zku/movelist

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> What makes Zeku truly unique is his ability to change his battle style in the middle of a fight. Old Zeku excels at ranged fighting, while Young Zeku is skilled at close range. Change up your fighting style based on your battle opponent.

----------


## Zerger

C'est un peu le même principe que Vega du coup ?

----------


## Kamikaze

Faut voir si ses normaux changent aussi, ça a l'air un peu plus fat que Vega en terme de quantité de changements

----------


## Zerger

Sur le trailer on voit pas trop la différence, à part le coup de pied qui porte plus loin en mode "vieux"

----------


## ababa

C'est un Ninja qui scroll du vieux au jeune  :Fourbe:

----------


## yodaxy

Dans la description du perso :




> What makes Zeku truly unique is his ability to change his battle style in the middle of a fight. Old Zeku excels at ranged fighting, while Young Zeku is skilled at close range. Change up your fighting style based on your battle opponent.


Donc ouais, ses normaux doivent certainement changer aussi.

EDIT : d'ailleurs conformation que Zeku est bien un Strider, certains de ses coups spéciaux s'appellent Bushin *Gram* :

http://marvelvscapcom.wikia.com/wiki/Gram

----------


## Kamikaze

Ouais et s'bien son v skill qui le transforme. 'Tain ça fait quand même loin le 24  :tired: 

En espérant qu'on aura d'autres bonnes nouvelles avec AE, j'aimerais bien un powerup du netcode, c'est vraiment pas dingue depuis un moment

----------


## yodaxy

> Ouais et s'bien son v skill qui le transforme.


Nope :





https://game.capcom.com/cfn/sfv/promotion/zku

Et il peut se transformer n'importe où/quand apparemment.

EDIT : par contre il va y avoir des targets pendant son V-Trigger, désolé Gounou  ::ninja::

----------


## Kamikaze

Ah ouais en fait il peut le faire via son v skill (comme dans le trailer) ou en neutre (curieux de voir à quel point c'est punissable, full screen obligatoire?) apparemment




> Old Zeku has:
> 4 Special Moves (1 of them (Bushin Flip) having 3 follow-up options)
> 1 Unique Attack (Overhead)
> Stance Switch to Young Zeku (down,down + 2P)
> V-Trigger dash and unique VT combo-ender to this form.
> 
> Young Zeku has:
> 4 Special Moves (1 of them (Run) having 3 follow-up options)
> 13 Unique Attacks / Moves
> ...

----------


## Mr Thy

> Dans la description du perso :
> 
> 
> 
> Donc ouais, ses normaux doivent certainement changer aussi.
> 
> EDIT : d'ailleurs conformation que Zeku est bien un Strider, certains de ses coups spéciaux s'appellent Bushin *Gram* :
> 
> http://marvelvscapcom.wikia.com/wiki/Gram


Vu qu'ils insistent sur le fait qu'il est en train de créer un nouveau groupe de ninjas, je crois que c'est bien possible qu'il sera à l'origine des Striders.

Et je sais pas si vous avez entendu... Mais Capcom a utilisé le son de l'epée de Strider Hiryuu pour les coups de pieds spéciaux de Zeku.

----------


## ababa

Ça manque de samourai dans Street  :Emo: 
Un Mitsurugi de SC dans SF5  :Prey:

----------


## Mjoln

https://game.capcom.com/cfn/sfv/character/zku/movelist

Bordel va falloir taffer  ::o:

----------


## yodaxy

> https://game.capcom.com/cfn/sfv/character/zku/movelist
> 
> Bordel va falloir taffer


Le nombre d'unique attacks en mode jeune  ::O:  Les targets dans tous les sens  ::trollface::  Du coup il a bien les coups de Guy mais séparés (le coup sauté en old mode et la course en young mode).

Mr Thy : j'avais pas remarqué le bruitage, en effet. Y aurait aussi le thème de Strider dans celui de Zeku à un moment d'après Neogaf.

----------


## BenbenD

Comment passer du "easy to learn, hard to master" à "hard to learn, impossible to master" (#vieux con qui n'arrive plus à suivre  ::P: )

----------


## von_yaourt

C'est rigolo de voir les gens prendre peur pour si peu.  ::P:

----------


## Kamikaze

Tu devrais tester Zato dans Guilty BenBen, le perso est fait pour toi

----------


## BenbenD

> Tu devrais tester Zato dans Guilty BenBen, le perso est fait pour toi


Pourquoi je sens le troll ?  ::XD::

----------


## Zerger

Zato... ou Ramlethal  ::P:

----------


## Kamikaze

http://www.capcom-unity.com/strumsli...-on-october-24

----------


## Mr Thy

C'est bien un perso pour Xian ça.

Sinon, je trouve qu'il a deux coups qui ressemblent fortement à ceux d'Ibuki (son slash kick et son dragon). Vu qu'elle s'est entrainé avec Guy un certains temps, il peut il avoir un lien.

----------


## Vorshakaar

Dommage, un perso à stance, ce n'est pas pour moi  ::wacko::  .

----------


## Mjoln

Donc il a deux façons de se transformer. Soit avec son vskill en hit, soit en faisant bas,bas, deux boutons en neutral.

Et il a deux barres de v-trigger :







Et il est dans le stream de Winner stay on demain  ::lol::

----------


## Wahou

Le perso a vraiment de la gueule et il a l'air d'être bien touffu. Plus qu'une semaine !  :;):

----------


## Mjoln



----------


## Kamikaze

youtube https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wPSW9NRsQI4

Le perso a l'air extrêmement vénère

----------


## Yoggsothoth

En YT je préfère :




Edit: Kami le relou !  ::P:

----------


## Kamikaze

Noob

----------


## Yoggsothoth

J'ai posté dans la même Frame en plus .

----------


## Mjoln

J'ai du mal à percevoir dans quelle mesure il est facile de se transformer ou pas pendant un combo, mais si c'est le cas, ça va donner vachement de créativité et de libertés dans les combos.   ::love::

----------


## Kamikaze

L'air de rien voir un perso aussi travaillé ça laisse présager du bon pour AE je pense. Y'a moyen que l'équilibrage soit intéressant et les 2nd VTrigger aussi.

L'indicateur à suivre ça va être la qualité de Ryu, le perso est tellement mal branlé actuellement que ça fait de la peine, aucune hitbox qui touche en cross up sur ses tatsu (air ou sol), tous ses tatsu unsafe, jump mp qui touche pas 2 fois overhead, pas de juggle après dragon anti air, cr.MK Hado unsafe, etc.

Tu compares ça à un perso vraiment taffé comme Akuma, ça fait de la peine.

----------


## Wahou

Assez d'accord pour Ryu, sauf le tatsu, je vois pas trop pourquoi ça devrait être safe.  ::huh:: 
D'une manière générale ça serait bien qu'ils complexifient un peu les certains persos en leur ajoutant des moves par exemple ou des vtriggers vraiment intéressants pour le gameplay. Parce que l'écart va se creuser vénère avec les derniers persos sortis sinon et du coup aucun intérêt d'avoir un roster aussi important...

----------


## SquiZz

Le cr.mk hado punissable en garde c'était un choix revendiqué aussi, et c'est très bien comme ça

----------


## Mjoln



----------


## Kamikaze

Le tatsu tu peux plus l'utiliser dans le neutral comme avant. Tatsu de Ryu HK dans SF4 (et SF2, et SF3) genre c'était un choix valable dans pas mal de situation et tu finissais safe. Là c'est mega unsafe et mega facile à punir. Fallait crouch pour le battre et la punition était pas folle vu qu'il était airborne.

crMK Hado unsafe la logique est totalement valable, le problème c'est que si tu lui enlèves une option sans rien lui donner en retour, et qu'en face t'as un Rashid qui fait cr.HP Boule safe, voire potentiellement reset du pressing avec la boule HK...

Bah t'obtiens un perso mega mal fait qu'à pas sa place dans le jeu, Ryu

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Pareil pour Karin, Urien et d'autres exemples du genre. Tu veux virer l'aspect spam, low risk/medium reward du bas mk hado, totalement louable et justifié. Mais tu donnes pas d'options en plus, tu tues la portée du bas mk, mais y'a des personnages qui ont mieux? ...? 

Y'a tout un tas de trucs incohérents comme ça, genre clairement à la sortie du jeu l'équilibrage était fait pour empêcher de pouvoir presser avec des medium par exemple, quasiment impossible de faire 2 medium en frame trap (trop de pushback), et 3 tu peux oublier, pareil on réagit à ce qu'on a appris avec SF4, c'est louable, aucun perso peut mettre 3 light en garde, au 2ème light tu es hors de portée.

Mais tu sors Balrog qui peut mettre 3 ou 4 medium en frame trap et en plus finir avec un st HP crush counter ou décaler un st HK crush (positif), wtf. En plus il peut coller un dash straight safe, un TAP positif en garde, un ex straight positif, une feinte dash straight, overhead etc. etc.

Et à côté y'a Ryu. Mais on veut pas qu'il fasse bas mk hado. Y'a pas moyen. Son meilleur pressing c'est st Mp st Mp et encore, ça perd contre les 3 frames. Son crush counter il touche pas crouch et il est négatif en garde. lol. On joue pas au même jeu, Ryu il sort de Rising Thunder, Balrog il sort des anciens street.

Mais sérieux, c'est simplement clairement de la précipitation et une perte de vision en court de route!

----------


## Wahou

Ce saut roue de la fortune. C'est beau. J'en ai les larmes aux yeux.  :Emo: 

Ok pour le tatsu mais pas tous et ya une question de spacing dans le 4 quand même non? Et puis tu peux crouch>taper donc ça va.
Ce qui est chiant c'est les gars qui spam les spéciaux safes ou difficiles à punir sur le live (genre le truc à -4/-5).

----------


## Mjoln

Comment ils l'ont chiadé  ::o:

----------


## Kamikaze

Ah ouais il a donc bien 2 set de normaux par stance, pas fait gaffe au premier visionnage, le perso parait trop fort haha. Comme il dit dans la vidéo tu tombes sur Zangief tu le zones avec le vieux, tu tombes sur Dhalsim tu rush avec le jeune, 2 matchup en 1.

Très belle Zenkutsu Dachi, pas vraiment du BushinRyu tout ça  ::o:

----------


## SquiZz

Je suis d'accord avec ton analyse Kami. 
Le but dans SF5 était que les joueurs soient obligés de prendre des risques et ne s'appuient pas sur combos tout le temps safe en garde ou sur des options sélect. 
Pas de doute que tous les personnages n'ont pas été traités à la même enseigne. 
On verra avec le AE s'ils reussissent à corriger cela.

----------


## Kamikaze

Nan nan c'est full safe le tatsu dans le 4 wahou, à -2, parfait pour piffer un dragon fadc  ::ninja::

----------


## ababa

Il faut quoi à Ryu pour bien se défendre dans cette S2?

Les Ryu Gold+ (Plati/Diamond), c'est quoi leur gameplan/combo?  ::huh::

----------


## Kamikaze

Dash avant au pif vu qu'ils sont sous 20 frames, et hado lp full screen. Comme les Ed qui croient avoir un plan de jeu viable  ::ninja::

----------


## Mjoln



----------


## Wahou

Dans le même genre :

----------


## Kamikaze

Zeku

https://go.twitch.tv/capcomfighters

----------


## von_yaourt

Perso je suis triste, quand on voit un perso qui a l'air sympa comme ça, de me devoir taper des persos façon Ed, Abigail ou Kolin. 

Les bons designs, ce sont les anciens persos, ou les persos qui ont des possibilités plus proches d'autres jeux de baston comme lui ou Menat. C'est un peu triste, mais je suis optimiste quant à l'AE, au moins.

----------


## Kamikaze

Grave

----------


## von_yaourt

Haaa ses projectiles ont la traînée et le son des coups d'épée de Strider, c'est trop bien.  :Vibre:

----------


## Mr Thy

Déjà dit ça

----------


## Wahou

Autant Ed il est bouseux, Abigail il a des anims discutables mais Kolin ça va non?

----------


## Kamikaze

Ses hitbox sont dégueulasses je trouve, ça te gêne pas toi? Et genre la gueule de ses normaux est horrible, la frame data complètement au pif aucun rapport entre l'anim, l'impact et les frames, bas mk à +1 on block wtf, ses cheveux c'est du fromage fondu. Genre de base les normaux de SFV sont un peu zarb (de tête y'a pas un seul cr.LK décent qui me vient, sont tous assez immondes), avec les bouts des modèles qui comptent pas comme une hitbox mais avec Kolin c'est pire et ses impacts et anims de coups sont pourraves je trouve

Le concept en lui même est cool mais niveau exécution je trouve ça naze. J'ai vraiment regretté d'avoir claqué la FM pour Kolin et Abigail, jamais j'y toucherai même avec des baguettes chinoises. Ed il a aussi quelques normaux bien dégueux (stand mk, berk) mais ses spéciaux sont assez cool

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Bizarre ton ressenti sur Kolin, à part pour les cheveux ,ce qui est le cas de tout le cast, pour le reste je la trouve nickel .

----------


## Kamikaze

Ouais c'est p'têt moi pour le coup mais je trouve ses anims vraaaiment bizarres, Ed et elle ont le même feeling un peu lent mais en même temps avec une animation pas détaillée.

Genre Zeku ça a rien à voir, il a quelque coup lent (genre quand il recover de son long coup de pied en faisant le signe du bushin) mais c'est mega détaillé

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Et puis ces hitbox putain, cette portée dégeulasse, on dirait des lépreux qui se tapent dessus avec ce qui leur reste

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Oui ils ont beaucoup taffé sur Zenku et Menat niveau anim', du coup ça choque les autres moins bien fini .
Si Capcom avait attendu un an de plus pour sortir un jeu VRAIMENT fini, comme surement la version AE prochaine, ont auraient eu un jeu top avec plusieurs système de V-trigger/V-skill, plein de persos bien animé, et un produit plaisant et complet .

----------


## von_yaourt

Et un vrai netcode.  :^_^:

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Oui je l'inclus dans le "produit plaisant et complet" mais en effet c'est indispensable.

----------


## Kamikaze

Ralala m'en parle pas, j'ai retenté le online ce soir. Putain mais ce rollback de mes couilles m'a rendu fou, rendez-moi l'input delay quoi, y'a toujours des micros rollback, je sais même plus à quoi ressemble le jeu sans lag.

Le pire c'est que c'est clair comme de l'eau à 1000% tous les mecs jouent en prenant en compte le netcode dégueulasse, ils rushent non stop, appuient sur des boutons non stop et prient pour avoir un crush counter ou que tu rates tes timings.

Genre ce mec sincèrement il savait que spam l'overhead de Karin et tentait de mixer avec les followups intégrés. Il bourrait toute ça vie, bronze ou diamond même combat



Et comme d'habitude j'ai été matché avec des mecs contre qui y'avait simplement pas moyen que ça lag pas



Le brésil putain, je vous aime les brésiliens, mais je suis à genève là, pourquoi je tombe toujours sur des mecs à 10 milliard de kilomètres alors que j'ai mis le truc sur 5 barres.

Le pire c'est que je débarque de Tekken ou le netcode est tellement divin, et sur SF4 j'ai 0 problème, Guilty nickel aussi

----------


## von_yaourt

Perso j'ai la fibre, et en matchmaking j'ai des matchs en 5 barres avec des Africains (sud-Sahara), des Sud Américains, des Russes, des Grecs, des Quatars...

Quand je joue à Blazblue ou UNIST, j'ai pas un seul adversaire à 4 barres (le maximum) au delà de la France, l'Angleterre, les Pays Bas, l'Italie et l'Espagne. Pas un Allemand, pas un Écossais, pas un Finlandais... J'ose à peine imaginer la co que j'aurais avec les adversaires que SFV me trouve.  ::P:

----------


## Fisc

Pour Ed faut dire aussi que ses costumes lui rendent pas service. Pourquoi avoir mis l'uniforme clinquant de Neo Shadaloo en costume de base alors qu'il n'y a rien sur Neo Shadaloo dans les événements du jeu ? Et le battle costume pourrai être sympa si la cape ne passait pas son temps à clipper au travers du perso.  :ouaiouai: 

Après le reste c'est de l'esthétique. Y en a qui n'aiment pas la tronche d'Ed moi je la trouve plutôt réussie dans le genre sale gosse. J'ai plus de mal avec la face de pancake de Ken ou le truc qui sert de barbe à Rashid.

----------


## Mjoln

On a des expériences totalement différentes sur le online c'est fou. Je suis jamais tombé sur des brésiliens. C'est toujours France, Espagne, Angleterre, Allemagne. Et le lag, c'est très rare. Peut être parce que je joue pas en ranked.

----------


## Wahou

Pour Kolin le côté frame data chelou j'approuve mais on s'y fait, niveau anim je la trouve bien.
C'est moche. Ca m'arrive aussi de taper des pays improbables côtés 5 barres. Et dans ces cas là ça manque jamais on a du bourrage de tp (dhalsim), de spin (rashid), de knee press (bison), de straight punch (balrog), de dive kick (cammy), etc, etc. Le gars compte seulement sur le fait que tu ne puisses pas punir à cause du lag et que ça t'énerve.

Sinon pour en revenir à l'essentiel.

Replay du WSO :




Et autre session Capcom sur Zeku :

https://go.twitch.tv/videos/183024935

----------


## Fisc

Y a une raison pour laquelle je croise autant de Rashid dans les eaux troubles du bronze ?  ::|:

----------


## ababa

Pas spécialement mais je croise plutôt la triplette de shotos, un match sur trois je tombe contre mon jumeau (Ryu)  :<_<: 
Sinon en gros c'est Ken, Ryu, Akuma, Karin (avec ses mixups à la con), Gief (un peu)
Après la logique des choses, c'est qu'en bronze, tu as plutôt des persos ''faciles'' à manipuler donc Cammy, Ryu, Necalli, Rashid...
En tout cas quand j'ai débuté j'ai choisi la voie de la facilité et je pense que la plupart font pareil (les vrais débutants)

----------


## Mjoln

J'ai fini les descriptions de l'Opening post. Il manquait quelques personnages (Necalli, Alex, Ibuki, Juri, Urien, Abigail, Kolin, Ed, Menat, Zeku). On est à jour maintenant. J'ai essayé de rester dans le ton de Thy. Vous me direz si vous voyez des coquilles. Je connais très peu Kolin et Juri par exemple, j'ai peut-être écrit des conneries.

----------


## Kamikaze

'Tain cet OP, un exemple pour nous tous

----------


## Fisc

Je croise pas beaucoup de Ryu. Beaucoup de Ken par contre et des Guile aussi. De temps en temps un Abigail. C'est rigolo les Abibi bronze d’ailleurs quand tu saute par dessus leur run ils savent plus quoi faire.  ::rolleyes::

----------


## von_yaourt

Perso, en super silver (faudrait que je descende d'ailleurs, ça devient casse-couilles de faire les challenges contre les abrutis qui jouent sur les gimmicks), j'ai toujours 50% d'Akuma, de Ryu et de Ken. Et toujours personne ne sait jouer contre Urien.  :^_^:

----------


## Fisc

Wouhou, 100ème victoire en classé !  ::lol:: 

En match mirroir en plus, je tombe pas souvent sur d'autres Ed.

EDIT: Et Ultra Bronze pour la première fois. Je vais surement pas le rester longtemps, mais ça fait plaisir de se sentir moins noob.

----------


## wcxd

Perso je la trouve super réussie Kolin. 
Au niveau qualité des anims Abigail est super bon aussi, par contre sa hurtbox est chelou. Et le chara design un peu cracra...
Comme quoi le ressenti varie bcp d'une personne à l'autre. Par exemple je trouve Akuma raté sur le design, et ses anims sont pas au niveau également je trouve. 

Sinon :

----------


## Vorshakaar

> bronze ou diamond même combat


Il y a un cœur en diamant dans chaque joueur bronze  :Cigare:  .

J'ai repris un peu le jeu après des semaines sans y toucher, j'ai oublié le peu que je connaissais  :Emo:  . Comme sur Tekken, je n'ai même plus l'envie de tester d'autres persos. Comme pour Nina, je vais appliquer le même principe sur Menat (because Rose, tout ça).
À défaut d'être correct, je m'amuserai  ::lol::  .

----------


## Kamikaze

> Perso je la trouve super réussie Kolin. 
> Au niveau qualité des anims Abigail est super bon aussi, par contre sa hurtbox est chelou. Et le chara design un peu cracra...
> Comme quoi le ressenti varie bcp d'une personne à l'autre. Par exemple je trouve Akuma raté sur le design, et ses anims sont pas au niveau également je trouve. 
> 
> Sinon :


Ah. Apparemment le 9 (Kyu) ça serait pour Q de 3rd Strike?

Ou aucun lien avec le Versus? A suivre!

----------


## Mr Thy

J'ai fait un peu de online la semaine passée. Une 15aine de match.

Pratiquement que des Gouki.

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Tiens les stats de Zenku :

----------


## Rom1

Mauvaise balise  ::o:

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Ah merde .
Corrigé .

----------


## Mr Thy

Zenku : précurseur, leader

----------


## Yoggsothoth

::XD::

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

> https://media.eventhubs.com/images/2...8_toktap01.jpg


Haha ! J'adore ! :^_^:

----------


## Wahou

La coupe est au top également.

----------


## Mjoln

La version complète de la zikàzeku.  ::love::

----------


## Wahou

Au fait merci Mjoln pour l'op il est op c'est top.  ::ninja::

----------


## Supergounou

> La version complète de la zikàzeku.


Pas mal avec son petit air jazzy/funk et son pont AlGreen! Peut-être mon préféré de SF5.

----------


## Mr Thy

Probablement de Zac Zinger.

C'est lui qui à aussi fait Gief et NY Noël (entre autres), particulièrement bons aussi.

----------


## Yoggsothoth

NY Noël c'est pour moi le meilleur morceau de l'OST .Ça me rappel les zic de Monkey punch  ::lol::

----------


## Mr Thy

Nezpa... 

Et Mjoln, bon travail sur les descriptifs (désolé mais plus trop le temps, ni l'envie de trouver de conneries à dire pour les autres).

Mais respecter mon style... 
J'aurais mis un pique à Hige dans la description de Juri  ::ninja::

----------


## Hige

Y a même pas mon fuck Bison dans la description  :ouaiouai:

----------


## Mr Thy

Au fait, je t'ai laissé mes données déjà? Je ne sais plus....

- - - Updated - - -

Tiens Yogg, pour toi

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Ah stylé ça ! tout à fait le style de son que j'écoute quand je peins des figurines et/ou fait du montage vidéo .
Merci homme de bon gout .

----------


## Kamikaze



----------


## Hige

> Au fait, je t'ai laissé mes données déjà? Je ne sais plus....


T'as rien reçu ?  ::o:

----------


## Mr Thy

Nan, je vois rien.

----------


## yodaxy

Haha Gief  ::XD::

----------


## Yoggsothoth

*Tiens en parlant de costume*, je ne sais si ça avait déjà été mentionné ici .

----------


## yodaxy

Le costume de Donovan, si ça s'avère vrai  ::wub::

----------


## Hige

Pitié, pas Laura en tant que Morrigan.

Par contre, Karin Ingrid, je prends  :Bave:

----------


## wcxd

Sinon Bonchan taffe sa Karin :

----------


## Mr Thy

> Pitié, pas Laura en tant que Morrigan.
> 
> Par contre, Karin Ingrid, je prends


Selon Flowtron 




> ...i can confirm some for you guys
> Morrigan = Chun
> Ingrid = Karin
> Megaman = Ryu
> Jin Saotome = Ryu
> C.Commando = Guile
> Dante = Ken
> Donovan = Urien

----------


## Mjoln

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Retournement de cerveau...

----------


## Hige

> Selon Flowtron


Nice

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Il jouait pas griffe dans le 4 Reiketsu ?

----------


## Mjoln

Je viens de calculer qu'il y a un chat spécial dans Twitch pour discuter entre amis (je suis le channel de la Dreamhack qui devrait pas tarder à débuter si j'ai bien compris). 
C'est quoi vos pseudos la dessus ? ça peut etre sympa d'utiliser ce truc quand il  a des tournois. Moi c'est Mjoln_

https://go.twitch.tv/dreamhackfighters (le stream a démarré mais je sais pas à quelle heure ça commence)

----------


## Kamikaze

> Il jouait pas griffe dans le 4 Reiketsu ?


Dans le 5 aussi, mais il a switché sur Menat on dirait  ::o:

----------


## Mr Thy

J'aime bien Punk qui râle sur Rashid.

----------


## Mjoln

::o:

----------


## ababa

Le VT de Claw, c'est en whiff punish? 
Donc on peut l'activer quand l'adversaire fait un saut + coup, fait un coup en whiff avec du recovery?

----------


## yodaxy

Oui.

Pour les coups sautés je pense qu'il vaut mieux faire bas + VT, je suis pas sur que le VT normal soit un bon anti-air.

----------


## Kamikaze

En normal tu peux punir les neutral et back jump avec, ou empty jump

----------


## ababa

Il est tellement cool Vega en plus  ::wub:: 
Juste que c'est relou les changements de Stance vu que c'est quart avant + poing  :Emo:

----------


## ababa

https://game.capcom.com/cfn/sfv/vote?lang=en

 ::lol::

----------


## Ouro

> https://game.capcom.com/cfn/sfv/vote?lang=en


Il y a même les persos de EX  ::wub::

----------


## Kamikaze

On vote C.Viper, Guy ou Cody, svp, thx

rgds,

----------


## Mjoln

Le gras vaincra !

----------


## Yoggsothoth

> Le gras vaincra !


Oui  ::ninja:: 




Et en vidant le cache de son navigateur on peu voter plusieurs fois, vite un script maison !  :Cigare: 

Et ça marche  :B):

----------


## Mjoln

> Oui 
> 
> https://game.capcom.com/cfn/sfv/as/v...e01f04bf651f34
> 
> 
> Et en vidant le cache de son navigateur on peu voter plusieurs fois, vite un script maison ! 
> 
> Et ça marche 
> 
> https://img4.hostingpics.net/pics/2622311stitch.jpg



Mais non !

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Oubli ton sumo, Hugo va battre tout les records de vote !

----------


## ababa

J'ai voté pour le favori de la foule  ::siffle::

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Tout ça pour chopper un vieux cosplay en fait...

----------


## Wahou

Tu seras magnifique Yog. J'espère que c'est un Chun-li !  ::trollface:: 
Il sort quand Zeku sinon?

----------


## Mjoln

A deux heures du mat' cette nuit !

----------


## ababa

> Tout ça pour chopper un vieux cosplay en fait...




 :Emo:

----------


## ababa

https://www.dealabs.com/bons-plans/j...sur-pc-1098607

Le jeu à 10 balles, ils vont bientôt nous payer pour y jouer  ::lol::

----------


## Mr Thy

Ah



Oh



Ouile

----------


## Vorshakaar

Là, comme ça, les trophées ressemblent à un assemblage de lego, la colle en option. Curieux que les joueurs de Smash reçoivent un trophée, je m'attendais plutôt à un set d'amiibo ou une peluche géante de Pikachu.

Et j'ai voté Elena  ::ninja::  .

----------


## Mjoln

> September 2017 Top 20 Games (All Platforms)
> *Titles marked with an asterisk do not include digital sales*
> 
> 1. Destiny 2*
> 2. NBA 2K18
> 3. Madden NFL 18
> 4. FIFA 18
> 5. Mario & Rabbids: Kingdom Battle*
> *6. Marvel vs. Capcom Infinite*
> ...


Mais c'est pas un flop alors ?  ::blink::

----------


## Kamikaze

Manque les chiffres absolu mon cher Mjoln, c'est justement sûrement signe d'un énorme flop avec GTA V juste en dessous (sortie en 2013 hein).

Si le #1 de la liste a vendu 1000 copies en septembre, s'pas dur de faire top 20

----------


## Mr Thy

Nan mais faut mettre en perspective. Les echos qu'on reçoit viennent principalement de la communauté FGC. Qui déjà est rarement contente (sauf quand le jeu est en fin de vie/vintage, parce que "c'était quand même mieux que le merdes qu'on pond aujourd'hui"), et qui plus est, un petit groupe pas super representatif des ventes totales.
Faut compter les joueurs lambda aussi, pour qui Marvel est une grosse license connue (regarde ce qu'il y a au dessus, pratiquement que des jeux de sports).

La question que je me pose, c'est si Capcom s'en sort. La license Marvel doit couter un pont, je me demande combien il doivent vendre juste pour sortir de leur frais.


PS: Je crois que SFV était 7ème sur cette même liste pour février 2016.

----------


## Kamikaze

MVCI est justement adulé par les hardcore FGC et principalement rejeté par les casus hein.

Y'a pas magneto, y'a pas wolverine, le jeu est dégueulasse, visuel, son. Justement le gameplay qui est plutôt mis en avant

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Ken Bogard parlait d'un indicateur intéressant, la grande majorité du temps les ventes steam c'est 10% des ventes totales, ça se vérifie assez bien. Donc les chiffres MVCI sont vraiment pas ouf

----------


## Mjoln

En tout cas, Yog et moi on l'a pris. Et 

Spoiler Alert! 


sauf quand il prend sa team Strange/Ghost Rider de chie

 on se marre bien  ::):

----------


## Mr Thy

Bah le problème, c'est qu'avec les version boites du jeu, les chiffres de vente ne correspondend même pas aux exemplaires vendus, mais aux exemplaires distribués au vendeurs. Donc le chiffre doit encore être pire que prévu.

D'un côté c'est un peu normal aussi. On est dans un pic du revival du jeu de baston. Tout le monde et sa grand mère resort des jeux de VS.
Avec SFV qui a déjà chié dans la colle (on peut dire ce qu'on veut, ça a fait du mal a Capcom question reputation), et des jeux comme Tekken qui ont super bien été reçus, ou DBFz qui bénéficie d'une hype sans pareil... y a pas intéret à sortir un truc moins que parfait pour le moment.

----------


## Seb Ryu 84

> En tout cas, Yog et moi on l'a pris. Et 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> sauf quand il prend sa team Strange/Ghost Rider de chie
> 
>  on se marre bien


Moi aussi D1! (Promo trouvée pour une precommande).
Et je l'aime bien mais juste pour Thanks/Gamora...

----------


## Kamikaze

Ah merde 2heures du mat' Zeku

Bon s'pas plus mal, me manque 30k FM là, qui me fait un don, à votre bon coeur

----------


## Vorshakaar

Il doit me rester dans les 400 000 Fm  :Cigare:  .
Tu prends les chèques en bronze ?

----------


## Kamikaze

'Tain, l'argent sale. Ça marche encore les trainers  ::ninja:: 

Bon sinon il me reste du mode survie à faire mais vu que j'ai install le jeu sur un nouveau pc tous les indicateurs de complétion ont disparu, je sais pas lesquels j'ai déjà fini  :tired: 

J'aurais jamais du acheter Abigail et Kolin, j'y toucherai pas même avec un baton

----------


## Mr Thy

> 'Tain, l'argent sale. Ça marche encore les trainers 
> 
> Bon sinon il me reste du mode survie à faire mais vu que j'ai install le jeu sur un nouveau pc tous les indicateurs de complétion ont disparu, je sais pas lesquels j'ai déjà fini 
> 
> J'aurais jamais du acheter Abigail et Kolin, j'y toucherai pas même avec un baton


oui, ça marche encore. Sinon, pour les survivals, regarde les costards que t'as déjà, c'est une bonne indication. Pour les extremes, titres, c'est déjà plus chiant.

----------


## von_yaourt

J'ai jamais utilisé un seul cheat, et seulement en faisant les challenges (+ défis/présentation/survie facile) pour chaque perso j'ai toujours environ 160000 FM à la sortie d'un perso. Ils pourraient en sortir deux d'un coup, ça me prendrait seulement une heure pour acheter le deuxième. 

Faut arrêter de faire des combats dans les modes de jeu intéressant, c'tout.  ::P:

----------


## Kamikaze

Je pense que c'est mon achat du costume alpha de Ken et quelques stages y'a longtemps qui m'ont mis dans le rouge

j'ai fini tous les survies facile/normal je crois (quoique me manque p'têt 1 ou 2 normal) et tous les défi/prez/story

----------


## Mr Thy

> J'ai jamais utilisé un seul cheat, et seulement en faisant les challenges (+ défis/présentation/survie facile) pour chaque perso j'ai toujours environ 160000 FM à la sortie d'un perso. Ils pourraient en sortir deux d'un coup, ça me prendrait seulement une heure pour acheter le deuxième. 
> 
> Faut arrêter de faire des combats dans les modes de jeu intéressant, c'tout.


Essaie de finir les survival extremes. J'en ai fini 2 legit. C'est pas que c'est archi difficile. C'est archi chiant.

----------


## Le Dahu

Pouaaa, faut être motivé. Après 20 combat contre le cpu j'en ai déjà marre  :Gerbe:

----------


## Mr Thy

Bah, voila, en plus, ce n'est plus une question de "jeu" en soit, vu que l'ordi passé le niveau 35-40 devient pratiquement inchoppable, counterhit dès que tu penses appuyer sur un bouton, etc...

Ca devient juste "quelle combine trouver que l'IA ne comprend pas". Principalement, il a du mal avec les crossup, et avec des coups aériens qui le sont sans sauter (genre le flying barcelona de Vega, ou le saut à commande d'Ibuki).

Ca et le fait que si tu prend des dégats, y a des fortes chances que tu te chopes 5-6 refill de santé low d'affilée.

Une purge ce truc.

----------


## Vorshakaar

> oui, ça marche encore.


Je n'étais même pas au courant  ::o:  .

J'ai tout fait avec mon sKiLLZ de rOxxOr légendaire, il y a juste quelques défis de la saison 2 bien relouds que je n'ai pas terminés; Guile, Chun Li, Rog et le pire de tous, Dhalsim  ::|: .

----------


## Mr Thy

Les trials?

----------


## Kamikaze

Bon je vais farm du survival, souhaitez moi bonne chance  :tired:

----------


## Vorshakaar

> Les trials?


Yep, j'ai trouvé ceux de Bison fastoches, Dhalsim, j'ai l'impression de jouer un chewing-gum sous analgésique.

----------


## Mr Thy

Yogg, on t'a grillé

https://www.reddit.com/r/StreetFight..._gen_votes_in/

- - - Updated - - -




> Yep, j'ai trouvé ceux de Bison fastoches, Dhalsim, j'ai l'impression de jouer un chewing-gum sous analgésique.


C'est lesquels qui te posent problème exactement?

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Merde je me serais trompé dans mon script  :Boom:

----------


## Kamikaze

Ah mais les serveurs sont down  :Facepalm:

----------


## Mr Thy

Jusqu'a 2h du mat je crois. Bien que dernièrement, ils ouvrent un peu plus tôt.

----------


## Yoggsothoth

> Merde je me serais trompé dans mon script


Ou Xian a eu la même idée  :tired: 

( oui je me réponds )

----------


## Vorshakaar

> C'est lesquels qui te posent problème exactement?


J'ai fait les quatre premiers: 



C'est surtout le saut lunaire et les dives du bout de l'orteil que je n'aime pas  ::|:  .

----------


## von_yaourt

Les challenges de Sim sont faciles une fois que tu as compris qu'il faut taper le plus bas possible avec les dive kicks pour pouvoir combo. Mais honnêtement, c'est un truc commun à tous les dive kicks dans tous les jeux, donc entraîne-toi là dessus quelques minutes et ça passera tout seul.

----------


## Supergounou

Le 5 c'est le plus dur en fait imo. D'façons je trouve les combos à base de light bien plus difficiles que les autres. Alors imaginez des combos où il faut bourrer rapidement des boutons dans un ordre précis!

----------


## Mr Thy

> Ou Xian a eu la même idée 
> 
> ( oui je me réponds )


Je croyais la faire celle là, mais je me suis retenu  ::ninja:: 

Sinon, Dhalsim j'ai pas trop eu de mal perso.

Si t'as des difficultés avec le drill kick trucmuche, en training/trial tu peux t'espacer comme tu veux, pas besoin de faire des instant drill au milimètre, tu peux faire un drill kick light moitié screen sans prob, tant qu'il touche très bas c'est bon.

----------


## Kamikaze



----------


## Kamikaze

Bon ouf, me restait des défis normaux. 50 c'est bien trop.

Pas pigé le mode histoire de Zeku, me semblait que y'avait une fat reveal, c'tait juste les striders?

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Putain les anims du perso sont vraiment mega bonnes, riches et fluides

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Et ce thème

----------


## von_yaourt

Raaah, quelle tristesse les combos v-trigger de Zeku, c'est du mash de merde sans aucun intérêt mais chaud à placer juste parce que le dash spécial a une distance fixe et qu'il faut piano comme un crétin.  ::sad:: 

Dommage de faire ça sur un des rares persos classes du jeu.

----------


## Kamikaze

C'était assez clair dès le début que la gatling du v-trigger en elle-même est assez inutile (c'est comme un QTE dans un jeu, vraiment useless) :/

La seule utilisation que je vois c'est en reset ou pour faire le combo ouais (la partie dash du trigger)





Mais clairement avec Zeku la mentalité SFV reste la même: no fun allowed. Tout est négatif en garde, impossible d'utiliser le run en pressing, pas de mixup, etc.

----------


## von_yaourt

Son zoning a l'air efficace (le 214K est vraiment fort pour contrer les sauts), mais il a l'air de ne rien pardonner niveau timing. Il peut annuler les boules mais sa hurtbox a l'air de s'étendre suffisamment pour qu'il puisse y avoir un trade, donc largement en sa défaveur.

----------


## Vorshakaar

Le soufflet est rapidement retombé on dirait. 
Ça vaut l'investissement ou je garde ma Fm pour autre chose ?

----------


## von_yaourt

Ça dépend si tu cherches un perso classe ou un perso fun à jouer. Perso, je reste sur Urien.  ::P:

----------


## Mr Thy

C'est quoi ces trials en chewing gum?

----------


## Kamikaze

Hozanto pas safe, demon flip pas safe si ça touche trop haut, glissade jamais safe, en fait y'a simplement aucun spécial safe à part en EX et les lates demon flip.

Tu peux pas cancel cr.MK et cr.MP en forme de vieux. 

V skill pas safe, tous les targets combo sont pas safe et tu peux jamais les décaler pour frame trap.

La liste est longue.

Le perso est fun et stylé mais ils lui ont collé une frame data à la Ryu SFV, on veut surtout pas que le perso fasse le moindre truc intéressant, c'est tellement ridicule à côté de persos comme Urien et Balrog avec des coups mega positif, des spéciaux super safe etc.

Le seul vrai plan de jeu que je vois c'est Zoner en forme de vieux, chopper une mise à terre, tenter un frame trap en vieux ou jeune et back to neutral si ça passe pas.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Ah le QCF HP de young Zeku est + on block merci seigneur

- - - Mise à jour - - -

L'exemple le plus typique de cette mentalité c'est le putain de st.MP st.HP target combo en young.

Tu peux le cancel en hit, pas en garde. En garde il est jamais safe.

Tu peux le décaler pour avoir le temps de confirm (quand le st MP passe en hit). Si tu le décales en garde ça frame trap jamais.

Y'a marqué en gros: "C'est mort sois pas créatif"

----------


## Mr Thy

Sa relevée rapide arrière semble être 5 frames plus lentes que les autres persos apparament.



Eeeeet, le serveur vient de me gicler.

----------


## Kamikaze

Plantage serveur ouais

Run overhead relativement safe si bien space, galère quand même

Target cr.HP. cr.HP cancellable en hit mais pas en garde, Jésus pourquoi

----------


## Yoggsothoth

'tain mais capcom ...je peux même pas test Zeku ... ::|:

----------


## Mr Thy

Bon, Zeku, pour moi, Bilan après 15 minutes.

Anims assez réussies.
Perso a commandes, déjà c'est mal barré pour moi.
Guy, sans le fun.

15 minutes et je suis reparti en training avec Bison...

Voila voila.

----------


## Seb Ryu 84

> C'est quoi ces trials en chewing gum?



Rarement vu plus facile  ::zzz::

----------


## Kamikaze

Arf j'ai été re déco du serveur, replantage?

----------


## von_yaourt

Y a peut-être une attaque de hackeurs quelque part dans le monde, je viens d'être déco du PSN au même moment.

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Et moi c'est Twitch qui m'a viré toutes mes infos...

----------


## Seb Ryu 84

> Bon, Zeku, pour moi, Bilan après 15 minutes.
> 
> Anims assez réussies.
> Perso a commandes, déjà c'est mal barré pour moi.
> Guy, sans le fun.
> 
> 15 minutes et je suis reparti en training avec Bison...
> 
> Voila voila.


Pire pour moi, même le design du perso ne me plait pas... 
Bon j'ai quand même prix la FM (story, présentation, trials et survie facile) mais je ne pense pas y revenir dessus.

Qu'ils fassent plutôt revenir des persos des précédents Street plutôt que d'inventer des nouveaux. Sur les nouveaux de la saison 2, il n'y a guère qu'Abigail qui m'a plu (et un petit peu Ed) et encore parce qu'il me fait marrer (Abigail)...

Et ce serveur qui ne fait que sauter...  :tired:

----------


## von_yaourt

> Et moi c'est Twitch qui m'a viré toutes mes infos...


Et maintenant Netflix. Je pense que la piste est à peu près sûre.

----------


## Mr Thy

La faute a Yogg et son script  ::ninja::

----------


## Yoggsothoth

:^_^:

----------


## Mjoln

"Hado..." Zim !, "Hado..." Zim !

----------


## Yoggsothoth

LE jeu du mindgame  ::o:  

JAPAANNN  ::lol::

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

> LE jeu du mindgame  
> JAPAANNN


Y a pas à dire, ils sont forts ces Japonais !  ::o:

----------


## Mr Thy

http://www.capcom-unity.com/combofie...-fond-farewell

Combofiend n'est plus chez Capcom.

----------


## Hige

Un espoir pour Capcom ?  ::o:

----------


## Supergounou

Un espoir pour Combofiend ?  ::o:

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Un combofiend de l'espoir pour Capcom ?  ::o:

----------


## Supergounou

De.. un...Capcom pour Combofiend... l'espoir ?  ::o: 

Bah...

----------


## von_yaourt

Oh, GO1 semble enfin faire le taff avec Menat, c'est cool. L'affiche du top 16 est bien, en tout cas, Dogura, Problem X, GO1, Fuudo, y a que des mecs qui luttent pour une bonne place au classement.

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Problem X il a atteint un de ces niveaux quand même !

----------


## Mjoln

:^_^:

----------


## Mr Thy

Smug et PR Rog en stream c'est toujours du fun.

https://clips.twitch.tv/AliveRepleteCodOSfrog

----------


## Mr Thy

Joli comeback de Crimson
https://clips.twitch.tv/DirtyFuriousFishDatBoi

----------


## Hem

Je suis un peu déçu, je voulais voir de la tatanne FR/US  ::cry:: . Mais nos représentants se sont fait manger par les asiats avant.

----------


## von_yaourt

Ce match entre Problem X et Dogura.  :Bave:  

Dogura et GO1 sont en forme, ils devraient faire mal à la Capcom Cup, surtout avec Dogura qui va être en tête de série et devrait avoir un adversaire assez "mal" classé.

Edit : finale winners Dogura - GO1  :Bave: 

Dogura qui laisse le match à son meilleur pote pour être sûr qu'il ne soit pas trop mal classé, c'est bô.  :Emo: 

C'était bieeeeen cette finale.  ::wub:: 

Dogura m'impressionne de plus en plus, je le trouve beaucoup plus solide en neutral que Nemo, désormais. D'ailleurs faut que je lui pique ce set-up : https://clips.twitch.tv/SillyDeafPonyEagleEye

----------


## Hem

Si on se retrouve face à ce genre de setup, est-ce que sauter de sa propre initiative dans le deuxieme mirroir aérien ça permet d'eviter les embrouilles ou le Urien peut juggle gratos?

Je cerne pas bien comment les joueurs se protege des setups d'Urien. Contrairement aux autres persos j'ai l'impression qu'ils ont pas le choix que d'accepter le janken.

----------


## Yoggsothoth



----------


## Wahou

J'aime bien Zeku. Il a pas l'air follement fort mais il est bien touffu et a quand même pas mal d'outils. Je me concentre un peu sur le old voir si ça me plaît, avant de taffer le jeune qui a plein de possibilités de strings/frame trap mais a aussi beaucoup de faiblesses.
Il a quand même des normaux bien safes (mais portée pourrie) et quelques spéciaux efficaces aussi (mais startup leeeeeennnt). Bref faut attendre encore un peu pour juger et voir ce que les gars en font mais j'ai déjà vu Dankadillas faire des trucs pas mal sur sa chaîne twitch : notamment après un cr. hp CC tu peux reset devant/derrière/devant avec le qcf P ex (comme avec la Nadeshiko de Mika), cross down après un switch en jeune et une course cancel, être positif et taper après des qcb Lk en profitant du block avantage sur une relevée, etc.

----------


## Le Dahu

Je suis tombé sur plusieurs Menat, Son zoning me semble assez infâme. Je ne trouve pas vraiment de solution contre elle  ::wacko::    Vous en pensez quoi du perso vous?

----------


## Yoggsothoth

J'imagine le match up contre 'gief est super sale ! Voir la Canada cup .

----------


## Kamikaze

'Tain Dahu qu'a loupé tous mes posts quoi

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Je retrouve plus mais en gros je disais que Menat Gief c'est 40-0 pour Menat, y'a pas de hurtbox sur son stand HK et son stand HP.

À part arnaquer tu peux rien faire d'honnête

Après elle à 0 reversal donc si tu la mets à terre tu peux y aller franco

----------


## von_yaourt

Fun fact, si le seeding reste ainsi, au premier tour de la Capcom Cup Itazan rencontrera... GO1.  :^_^:

----------


## Supergounou

Je viens de finir la Canada Cup:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QO_TtF82Bls

Je crois qu'on en a déjà parlé ici, mais c'est fou cette impression que les joueurs parient leur vie sur chaque combat, ils ont l'air tellement fatigué après chaque combat! Comme s'ils prenaient les coups pour leurs avatars. Ça rajoute vraiment beaucoup au spectacle, plus ça va plus j'aime regarder des tournois de SF5.

----------


## Mr Thy

Même avec 2 mains et 2 pieds j'ai déjà du mal.

----------


## Rom1

Le meilleur jeu de VS de la terre est arrivé sur Steam, rép à ça Capcom !§§ :

http://store.steampowered.com/app/653080/Inflatality/

----------


## Mr Thy

Ok, c'est bon, je lache SFV pour ce jeu! Le neutral m'a l'air ouf.

----------


## parpaingue

Personne ne veut me croire quand je dis que Glove on Fight c'est génial résultat on finit avec des trucs pareils  :ouaiouai:

----------


## SquiZz

De mon côté c'est plutôt Dice, slice and rice qui me tente mais il n'y a pas de multijoueurs en ligne...

----------


## Rom1

Ouais je le surveille aussi celui là. Il est en promo en ce moment. Il doit sortir sur ps4, peut être qu'ils rajouteront du online...

----------


## Wahou

Quelqu'un a déjà joué ? Ça donne quoi le gameplay ? Vu le prix ça ferait un bon petit jeu de canapé si c'est du bon...

----------


## ababa

J'ai l'impression de pas jouer au même jeu avec Karin  :Emo: 
Son Orochi en cancel après le fast tekno, HELP  ::wacko::

----------


## Zerger

> Quelqu'un a déjà joué ? Ça donne quoi le gameplay ? Vu le prix ça ferait un bon petit jeu de canapé si c'est du bon...


Ca me fait penser a Niddhog 2 mais avec de vrais graphismes  ::P:

----------


## ababa

Trial 6 de Karin réussi  ::lol:: 
J'ai fait le poulpe sur ma manette pour le réussir  ::XD::

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Tu vois avec un peu d'effort  :;):

----------


## Mr Thy

Et c'est là qu'il voit le trial 7 vol 2 de Karin  ::ninja::  (qui est certes un poil plus facile, à cause de l'EX)

----------


## Wahou

Petite question sur le Zeku. Avec le jeune, comment marche le link Honzato>choppe spé ?
J'ai l'impression que tu peux link une choppe spé ex derrière un Hozanto quelconque, une choppe spé normale après un Hozanto ex, une choppe spé ex derrière un Hozanto ex, mais pas de choppe spé normale derrière un Hozanto normal (où bien je rate), vous confirmez?

Ah oui aussi dans la frame data officielle ils distinguent l'avantage des spéciaux selon qu'ils soient "base hit" ou pas. Ça signifie quoi?

----------


## Kamikaze

Normal pour les choppes spé. Hozanto normal te donne pas de juggle t'es obligé d'utiliser un coup qui juggle (3 pour Zeku, le v skill, le qcf punch, choppe ex).

La frame data officielle est pas correcte d'après le mec de FAT online, base hit ça veut dire le 1er hit, y'a 2 hit. Et d'ailleurs tu peux notoirement être + on block sur un qcb + k qui touche late

----------


## Wahou

Okay pour le Hozanto ! J'ai aussi du mal à rentrer la choppe spé en anti air (tu prends toujours un coup dans la tronche), je crois pas que ce soit super viable mais je vais persévérer.
Oui pour le plus on block. Le seul soucis c'est que le qcb + k whiff sur les persos accroupis donc la viabilité du truc est bof bof... Je crois que qcf + k donne le même résultat : préférable donc même si en cas de hit tu n'as pas de juggle.

----------


## Kamikaze

Ouais je voulais dire le qcf

----------


## Wahou

Avec un peu d'exé Zeku devient très très fort. En images.

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Ce que l'on peut faire avec Reshade :






EDIT : WTF le nombre de visiteurs ici !?

----------


## BenbenD

Y a plus de personnes connectées sur ce fil de discussion que sur le twitch de SF5  ::):

----------


## ababa

> Ce que l'on peut faire avec Reshade :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT : WTF le nombre de visiteurs ici !?
> 
> https://img4.hostingpics.net/pics/681011download.png


Ça bouffe de la ressource?  :Emo: 
I want this  :Vibre:

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Non pas ce shader là, 2/5 FPS quoi (ce qui est déjà trop pour toi  ::ninja::  ) .Je peux te faire le Reshade si tu veux tester .

----------


## Yoggsothoth

*Non c'est pas moi M'sieur l'agent*  ::unsure::

----------


## Supergounou

En même temps ils s'attendaient à quoi? Leur concours est troué de partout, normal que des petits malins s'y engouffrent.

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Suis pas petit d'abord  ::|:

----------


## Supergounou

> Suis pas petit d'abord


Je sais  ::P:

----------


## Mr Thy

Les devs expliquent les influences.

----------


## Mjoln



----------


## Yoggsothoth

Haha ce duel de parry, excellent !

----------


## ababa

Parry (Saint-Germain) is magic  ::lol::

----------


## Mjoln

Je savais que ça te plairait Yog  ::):

----------


## Wahou

Sympa la vid. 
C'est surtout Gunfight qui fait grave le taf là où l'Abigail a pris la mauvaise habitude de bourrer les coups armors en meaty. Si on compte en plus de son VTrigger et de sa bonne mobilité la choppe spé  (que tu peux caler  dans les parrys foireux et les charges mal timées/spacées) Alex est un très bon counter d'Abi !
D'une manière générale je trouve le parry d'Alex vraiment très bon (surtout comparé à ceux de Ryu et Akuma qui semblent pas très viables).

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Oui il est meilleur mais c'est dû au fait qu'il est limité ! Et Gunfight  :Bave:

----------


## wcxd

Dans le genre y'a ça aussi :





Gunfight est vraiment top, et il a l'air super cool comme mec. Un des rares Twitch que je prends plaisir à mater.

----------


## Wahou

Haha. Pongko a du retourner sa chambre !
Si vous avez vu des trucs sympas sur Zeku je suis preneur parce que ma connaissance des arcanes twitter est nulle. Des canards se sont mis au perso?

----------


## Mjoln

Yep ! Je suis dessus !

----------


## Mr Thy



----------


## Mjoln

@Wahou : 









































- - - Mise à jour - - -

Ah et je suis un peu Tonton Valle qui le joue sur Twitch : 

https://go.twitch.tv/videos/188310070

----------


## wcxd

Ya le guide de AutoMattock, encore en cours de rédaction
https://docs.google.com/document/d/1...Dq6eb_Mp4/edit

----------


## Mr Thy

En parlant de Valle 
https://clips.twitch.tv/FurryThankfulClamFreakinStinkin

----------


## Mjoln

Je l'ai vue oui  ::):  Il a son bouton du medium punch qui a commencé à se barrer de son stick en plein milieu du match  ::P:

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Petit combo pour revenir dans le match  ::ninja::

----------


## Mjoln

Qu'est-ce que j'en chie avec Zeku. Je gagne pas un match en ligne. Pas un seul. J'ai maté pas mal de trucs, j'ai des plans de jeu en tête, mais j'arrive à rien...
Bon, j'aime beaucoup le personnage et je vais persévérer mais ca va être dur...

C'est un truc que je reproche, c'est le fait que le niveau de jeu soit raccordé au joueur et non au perso. Jouer contre des mecs qui sont lvl 50-60 sur leur perso alors que je suis totalement débutant c'est tendu. Pour le coup, je preferais le système de Street 4 ou les points étaient reliés au perso. C'était plus cool pour découvrir un nouveau perso.

----------


## Supergounou

Je pense que pour tester un perso les rooms c'est ce qu'il y a de mieux  :;):

----------


## Mjoln

Ouai mais je veux la couleur 14  ::ninja::

----------


## Mjoln

A force de persévèrence, ça commence à rentrer !  ::lol::  Et j'ai la couleur. Elle est top, ça valait le coup de s'esquinter un peu  ::):

----------


## Mjoln

Bon, je proclame Zeku perso le plus fun de tous les temps. 

Voilà.

----------


## Yoggsothoth



----------


## Mjoln

Juste derrière Honda.

----------


## Mjoln

Vous vous souvenez s'il y avait eu un reset de points au moment du passage à SSFIV et à la version ultra ?

----------


## Supergounou

Perso je devais être autour des 0PP, du coup non, je me souviens pas  ::ninja::

----------


## MrVandemar

> Vous vous souvenez s'il y avait eu un reset de points au moment du passage à SSFIV et à la version ultra ?


Je te confirme que SSFIV étais considéré comme un nouveau jeux, et du coup tous les niveaux ont été remis à 0 ...

Mais bon la avec le système de FM, et d’après les premiers screenshot, j'ai l'impression que ce sera moins radical pour le 5 .

----------


## Mr Thy

Vu que je m'étais fais chier à monter mon PP à 666, oui, reset.

----------


## Mjoln

Alors préparez-vous pour AE. Visiblement, c'est rebelotte.

----------


## Hige

Cool, ça permettra ptêtre un écrémage des sacs en Gold/Platine  :tired:

----------


## Wahou

Si c'est vérifié ça pue vraiment la daube comme idée. Le rank est essentiellement du grind mais marque quand même, dans la plupart des cas, une différence de niveau. Ils veulent de remettre un jeton dans la machine pour "relancer l'intérêt" du online mais pour moi tout ce que ça fait en vérité c'est te dire, "génial, tu vas devoir te retaper 1000 combats inintéressants pour retrouver ton rang" et surtout pour les moins bons "fonce mon gars, c'est du kiffe, tu vas te faire rouler dessus pendant 2 mois". Franchement je comprends pas.  ::|:

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Je pense que ce ne sera pas le cas ,SF 5 n'est pas SF 4 .

----------


## von_yaourt

Chaipas, reset les rankings au bout de deux ans ça ne me paraît pas non plus être une punition effroyable. C'est plus rigolo de monter que d'essayer de se maintenir, non ? Surtout si le jeu a des changements majeurs, ça me paraît une bonne idée.

----------


## Mr Thy

> Si c'est vérifié ça pue vraiment la daube comme idée. Le rank est essentiellement du grind mais marque quand même, dans la plupart des cas, une différence de niveau. Ils veulent de remettre un jeton dans la machine pour "relancer l'intérêt" du online mais pour moi tout ce que ça fait en vérité c'est te dire, "génial, tu vas devoir te retaper 1000 combats inintéressants pour retrouver ton rang" et surtout pour les moins bons "fonce mon gars, c'est du kiffe, tu vas te faire rouler dessus pendant 2 mois". Franchement je comprends pas.


D'un autre côté, le ranking actuel doit être faussé à mort, vu tout le nombre de joueurs qui ont probablement joué pendant 2 semaines au jeu avant de l'avoir laissé tomber.

----------


## von_yaourt

Et puis surtout y a aucune incitation à y jouer, à ce mode. Tu peux te faire toute la FM nécessaire sans y toucher, sachant qu'en plus progresser en ranking rendra la réalisation des challenges plus dure. Faudrait qu'ils trouvent un système bien plus harmonieux entre ranking et challenges.

----------


## Wahou

@Yaourt 
Je vois vraiment pas l'intérêt du reset. La valeur ajoutée du ranking c'est pas de voir des points monter, c'est plutôt de te permettre de jouer contre des gars qui ont à peu près ton niveau et de pouvoir constater une éventuelle progression (ce que SFV avec ses bonifications automatiques ne permet pas trop). Après si ça s'accompagne d'une refonte du système de rank pourquoi pas...mais je préférerai qu'ils fassent de vrais lobbys (qui comptabilisent les challenges et l'xp) ou créent un mode tournoi plutôt que d'essayer de relancer la hype à moindre frais avec une idée foireuse.
Et malheureusement en l'état tu es un peu obligé d'y jouer si tu joues au jeu online et que tu n'as pas toujours un partenaire de fight. Si ton classement est pourri tes matchs en casual sont sans intérêt et en lobby tu risques d'attirer les gens de ton rang et te faire bouder/virer par les meilleurs. Le rang reste un indice pour le match-making dans la manière dont le jeu est conçu, c'est ça le problème...
Après les challenges c'est sans intérêt/honteux en l'état, et leur difficulté, comment dire...il faudrait vraiment faire quelque chose.

@Thy 
Les mecs qui ont droppé rapidement n'ont pas du monter bien haut donc ne troublent pas trop le classement.

----------


## Mr Thy

Mouais, un rookie se situe vers le rang 300 000 je crois, reste quand même pas mal de bruit.

Y a moyen de torcher un rookie to platinum en quelques heures si tu veux, donc m'en fous un peu. Je joue très peu en ranked d'office. Je sais que certains de mes persos sont capables de ne pas se faire rouler dessus par la plupart des canards, ça me suffit.

----------


## von_yaourt

Mais si le jeu change radicalement (et on peut l'espérer vu les annonces), ça n'a aucun sens de conserver le précédent classement, qui ne sera le reflet du niveau des joueurs que sur une version antérieure.

----------


## Mjoln

Leak du deuxième v-trigger d'Alex !

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Rumeurs du moment :




> *Street Fighter V: Arcade Edition*:
> Season 3 characters include *Sagat, Sakura, Cody, Sodom, 2 newcomers* (I heard 2 Final Fight newcomers from one source, but Roxy and a Shadaloo Doll from another)
> There will also be *free characters added* as part of the update, which are *Crimson Viper, Q, Necro, and Oro*.
> 
> Critical Arts were supposed to be added upon its launch, but I am hearing they are probably saving it for later. Color Edit Mode is something I was told that's going to be a new feature added. 
> Those concerned with *input lag*, those fixes will most likely not be added until Season 4 or around halfway in to 3 to implement. If you did not know, Unreal Engine 4 only recently put out the update, and it requires quite some time to fix. It would take somewhere around half a year (maybe more) to both port and then debug everything. The backporting is not the hard part, it's debugging that is so time consuming. The same thing applies to other fighting games that currently use it and have issues with it like Tekken 7, and even Dragon Ball FighterZ, and Marvel vs Capcom Infinite are included having it and needing updated, but will take time to do. The whole process takes time.


Ça parle aussi d'un Soul Calibur 6 annoncé au PS expérience, avec une version PC  ::lol::

----------


## Hige

> Soul Calibur 6 version PC

----------


## Big Bear

Elle est vraiment forte Kalin  :tired: , j'ai un problème contre ce perso.

----------


## von_yaourt

Karin ou Kolin ?  ::P: 




> *Sodom*


 :Vibre:   :Vibre:   :Vibre:

----------


## Wahou

Les rumeurs sont trop belles pour être vraies. Capcom ne serait pas si généreux. Qui paierait pour jouer Sagat quand tu as Oro free.  ::trollface::  CQFD.

----------


## Kamikaze

Nan mais les mecs, avec la vitesse de sortie du bordel on parle de 2019 facile là donc bon

Viper et Cody en 2018 et faute à moitié pardonnée

----------


## Star-Platinum

Le jeu sera jouable en 2019 et plus maintenu en 2020, j'ai bon ?

----------


## von_yaourt

On s'en fout si... y a Sodom avec son thème original plein de slaps de basse.  :Vibre: 



Troller les gens en marchant sur ses kunais en reversal avant  de les achever en labourant le sol avec leur perso.  :Vibre:

----------


## ababa

> Karin ou Kolin ?


Kalin serait injouable, une Karin avec des contres  :Emo:

----------


## yodaxy

> une Karin avec des contres


Toi t'as jamais joué à Alpha 3  ::XD::

----------


## Hige

> Toi t'as jamais joué à Alpha 3


Elle serait god tier si elle avait toujours ses contres de Zero 3  ::o:

----------


## yodaxy

Ouais, elle a bien pris cher dans le 5  :Emo:  C'est l'inverse de R.Mika je trouve.

----------


## Hige

Boh, j'ai pour habitude de dire que c'est le perso le plus honnête du jeu. T'as un gimmick de devant-derrière sur un Tenko et c'est tout.

----------


## Yoggsothoth

> *The Sony PlayStation blog* has revealed a long list of developers, publishers, and games to grace their *upcoming exhibition*, the 2017 PlayStation Experience. The expo takes place in Anaheim, California, over *December 9th and 10th*.
> 
> The company published a blog with a “near-final” list of *playable games* to hit the floor. From that list, fighting game aficionados can spot a few interesting selections: *Street Fighter V: Arcade Edition*, *Fighting EX Layer*, *Marvel vs. Capcom: Infinite, and Under Night In-Birth EXE:Late*[st] (possibly in English?). This will be a great opportunity to get a first taste of SFV’s Arcade Edition and to try Fighting EX Layer.
> 
> Rumors floating around are also suggesting there may be a surprise *SoulCalibur VI reveal; as Sony mentions, the game list isn’t complete*. Check out the PlayStation Blog for the list of games.


Et pour le fnu :

----------


## Wahou

Le jeu serait tellement bien comme ça.  ::o:

----------


## Hige

C'est basiquement SF4  ::ninja::

----------


## Wahou

Avec un peu plus de juggle quand même.

----------


## Rom1

Le ground bounce  :Bave:

----------


## yodaxy

Haha  ::XD::

----------


## Mr Thy

Waah comment 

Spoiler Alert! 


Wolfkrone

 s'est fait démonter par 

Spoiler Alert! 


TheCoolKid93

 !

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Ce topic est devenu mort dit donc !

Tu nous avait caché ça Kami  :tired:  https://clips.twitch.tv/DoubtfulEmpa...pusShazBotstix

----------


## Kamikaze

Jamais touché à Urien  ::o: 

/!\ *Alerte Pavé* /!\

J'pense faire une vidéo pour expliquer les problèmes avec SFV en fait, quoique ça vaut p'têtre pas la peine mais en gros, mis à part le online aux fraises et les divers trucs qu'on connait (tête de Ken, sortie précipitée, etc.):

-Les hitbox sont définitivement mal branlées, y'a clairement eu: d'un côté l'équipe de modélisation/animation, et d'autre part l'équipe gameplay. L'équipe gameplay a voulu empêcher qu'on puisse faire des pressings trop long (tout à fait louable) mais du coup les hitbox ont aucun sens. La plus part du temps après 2 coups en garde, n'importe lequel, tu es hors de portée de tout tes coups normaux, relativement pareil en hit. Ça donne des whiff débiles visuellement, et y'a plein de mecs forts juste parce qu'ils se sont habitués à ça et ne jouent plus visuellement, en ligne c'est trop marrant y'a des mecs qui spamment toute leur vie même quand t'as l'avantage car ils savent qu'ils vont chopper un whiff à telle distance. 



Les persos crouch ont une hurtbox plus grosse donc là ça va un peu mieux. Ils ont aussi tenté un truc: les lows ne touchent pas les pieds des modèles adverses, donc déjà de base avec le point au dessus, on a des lows qui hit à partir des chevilles, ce qui est moche. Mais en plus tu peux pas toucher le pied adverse avec ton low. Et en fait y'a une animation dédiée dans le jeu, quand tu déclenches le proximity block, la plupart des persos lève la jambe pour éviter les lows, mais c'est globalement mal fait.

Tout ça pour dire qu'au final on a un gros problème visuel pour déterminer les collisions, sans parler de l'énorme daube Abigail, et que ça se voit clairement même parmi les pros et donne beaucoup de raté et de crush counter suprise. "Stubby normals" comme ils disent en anglais.

-Ça vient un peu du point au dessus mais les footsies sont merdiques, tous les coups sont standardisés (genre le cr.LK de Rashid qui va aussi loin que son cr.MK est typique du problème). Du coup en vrai de vrai, si t'utilises pas un crush counter qui donne un combo dans le neutral c'est que tu vas perdre.

Ajoute à ça le fait qu'il ont rendu la plupart des crush counter qui donnent un combo impossible à whiff punish, typiquement le st.HK de Karin qui pour certains persos est strictement impossible à punir en whiff même en prévision.

Avec en plus le fait que CC donne de la jauge v trigger, fait plus de stun, dégâts, wall carry etc, etc. Beaucoup trop fort.

-Les dash avant sont tous visuellement très rapide et en plus très rapide en terme de frame data, largement en dessous des 20 frames. Humainement strictement impossible d'y réagir, sans compter l'input lag. Du coup si tu veux gagner tu fais dash avant st.MP avec Cammy puis choppe ou frametrap, c'est assez garanti et extrêmement peu risqué.

-Counter hit actif dans les dash arrière et dash arrière pas invincible: C'est débile, dasher en arrière n'a plus aucun sens dans le jeu, tu peux mourir pour en avoir tenté un.
On ajoute le fait que déchopper prend également counter hit et globalement ta meilleure option au CaC c'est de toujours garder, tu peux tenter le 50/50 déchoppe mais c'est très en ta défaveur si tu manges le frametrap/décalage, et en plus pas d'OS de déchoppe donc tu vas whiffer une animation de déchoppe dans le vent, qui est trop longue.
Bref on est pas loin du pur 50/50 la plupart du temps au CaC, reste le v reversal, bien trop faiblard pour certain persos et tellement important qu'il fait partie des critères (beaucoup jouent Ken parce que son v reversal est top, beaucoup évitent Ryu et Juri parce que v reversal pourrave, grosso modo). 

Donc globalement les points au dessus donnent le style SFV, neutral extrêmement pauvre et ça se résout sur un crush counter au pif ou un dash avant invisible. Avec en prime les loops de choppe dans le coin.

Et aussi un truc frustrant, qui est en même temps un point positif à vrai dire.

Le jeu est déséquilibré au niveau des perso, je parle pas de l'équilibrage en terme de ratio de victoire, je parle en termes de possibilités et design:

On a un Ryu qui représente les standards de SFV (qui en théorie sont pas spécialement mauvais, des choix qui se tiennent), pressing relativement "doux"/faibles (quasiment toutes ses blockstrings sont interruptibles par un 3 frames), pas de moyen de grattage safe "facile" (hado unsafe derrière bas mk), pas de possibilités trop compliquées (pas de tatsu crossup, pas de juggle derrière dragon anti air, saut mp touche une seule fois overhead, f.HP négatif et lent.

Mais vu qu'ils se sont dit qu'ils allaient rééquilibrer le jeu et que l'équilibrage/le gameplay sont pas bien finis:

Ils ont enlevés les dragons invincibles, qui n'étaient en fait qu'un symptôme de la pauvreté de la défense, tu te retrouves à dragon au pif assez souvent s'ils sont invulnérable, mais visuellement c'est pas joli, ça fait jaser en tournoi quand un mec en place plusieurs: on les enlève. Pareil ils ont nerfé la glissade de Vega pour qu'elle soit toujours punissables par la même chose quelque soit la distance, genre ils ont HARD forcé ce truc, ça t'aspire vers lui genre, volonté de simplification/retrait de possibilité encore une fois.

Et même pareil pour les buffs en fait! Ils ont récemment buffé vega en mettant son cr.HP à +3, alors qu'il était négatif depuis 2 saison. C'est clairement de l'équilibrage à la truelle facile, au lieu d'améliorer plus finement et avec plus de sens.

Et bref tout ce mélange de volonté initiale pas clair et de rééquilibrages, ça donne:

Boxer qui a des spéciaux qui grattent de manière safe, un coup upper body invincible (voire full invincible) qui est positif en garde, des blockstrings de coups mid (dégâts gris etc.) de plus de 3 coups, etc. etc.

Le pire c'est qu'objectivement ça rend Boxer fun, mais il est pas dans le bon jeu, il a significativement plus d'options que les autres. Un peu pareil dans une moindre mesure pour Rashid, ce qui le rend assez fort au final. 

Donc t'as des persos faméliques comme Ryu et à côté des persos hors de la norme, y'a un manque de cohérence.

----

Bref à vrai dire mon plus gros problème c'est le gros manque de cohérence visuel pour les hitbox, le reste ça peut aller (rendez nous un mode online quand même) mais pourquoi ne pas mettre tous les persos au même niveau. Si Karin, Boxer, Guile, Urien, Rashid peuvent faire du Normal xx Spécial pourquoi pas Ryu, Juri, Fang, pareil pour les crush counter, les possibilités en général, etc. Faut revoir la copie et redonner au neutral ses lettres de noblesses  ::o:

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Alors pour le coup des hitbox, Tekken 7 c'est pas toujours la joie non plus ! Franchement je connais aucun jeu de baston ou les hitbox sont au top . 
Sur le reste suis d''accord par contre .

----------


## Kamikaze

En image, avec la garde activé VS sans la garde activée (proximity block, hitbox casse bonbons)

Dans les 2 cas le coups whiff, mais seul celui avec la garde activée est "correct" visuellement




- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Alors pour le coup des hitbox, Tekken 7 c'est pas toujours la joie non plus ! Franchement je connais aucun jeu de baston ou les hitbox sont au top . 
> Sur le reste suis d''accord par contre .


Nan mais c'est pas vraiment une question d'être au top ou pas, mais des trucs systématiques gênant pour le gameplay. Que tu vois en match régulièrement, genre Daigo qui Whiff etc. C'est très visible chez certains joueurs cette gêne. Dans SF4 les hitbox allaient plus loin et pareil pour la majorité des jeux. La norme SFV c'est que les coups de pied frappent avec les chevilles quasiment

----------


## von_yaourt

Bravo kami, tu me rejoins enfin sur tous les points négatifs que j'évoquais après avoir joué deux semaines.  ::ninja::

----------


## Kamikaze

Le monde se divise en deux catégories, les gens qui prennent le temps de réfléchir avant de formuler un avis et les joueurs qui main Urien dans SFV

 ::ninja:: 

Nan je déconne, mais le truc le plus pitoyable symptomatique c'est vraiment Zeku:

Old Zeku
Le demon flip qui touche jamais overhead pour pas que ce soit trop compliqué
Il est unsafe s'il touche trop tôt, faut toucher tard pour être positif
Il est lent
Aucun spécial safe en garde, pas de frame trap avec le spécial
Le seul cancel possible c'est avec st.MP (st.LK aussi mais bonjour pour s'en servir) pour combo à la limite si vraiment t'as trop bu tu peux tenter st.HP cancel dans le neutral wouhou
Ton plan de jeu est gravé dans le marbre avec lui, y'a simplement pas 10 choix possibles, tu zones avec le projo où à la limite le plan universel du dash avant.

Young Zeku qui peut delay son target combo, mais c'est toujours blockstring hein, faudrait pas que ça frame trap non plus, ah et c'est unsafe. Pas cancel en garde mais cancellable en hit. Donc son target la seule fois de ta vie où tu l'utilises c'est en combo, point barre, rien d'autre. (j'ai insulté le jeu quand j'ai découvert ça "mais non c'est pas possible")
Run cancel qui sert à rien, jamais safe même en EX
Run overhead safe, si tu arrives à toucher du bout du pixel, yeah
Hozanto jamais safe, à quoi ça sert de faire un coup qui avance jamais safe en garde. Ah c'est pour le matchup Ryu en fait le seul qui a des projectiles assez lent pour que ça marche
On peut cancel cr.MP mais pas st.MP, hmmm mais pourquoi donc, pour que ça donne l'air d'un vrai combo? Pour pas que le cr.MP serve à rien?

Rha et les coups Heavy punissable en garde, ok j'ai compris je l'utilise à cette distance et pas une autre

'Fin bref les mecs ont pris Guy et lui ont enlevé des coups, rajouté une forme de vieux avec un projectile, boom Zeku. Le perso est stylé c'est dommage!
Curieux de voir si un top player va le jouer, je suis vraiment pas fan de ces limitations, on dirait un perso de Rising Thunder. Faut qu'ils mettent tous les perso du jeu au niveau d'Urien et Rog en terme de frame data et ça sera un bon début!

Mais y'a des persos très réussis sinon (histoire de modérer mon avis), j'aime bien Sim (un peu lent quand même), Rog est très stylé, Urien ça va (jamais été fan de son gameplay mais il est bien), Rashid est réussi, Vega ça va mais frame data à la SFV, Karin très cool, Juri ça va mais frame data à la SFV, Cammy simple et sympa, Ibuki hitbox un peu crades mais cool, Fang pas mal, Bison stylé. Le reste y'a du bon et du moins bon mais souvent déçu des hitbox ou des possibilités, genre Menat est sympa mais au fond elle à 1 spécial quoi c'est triste

----------


## Rom1



----------


## von_yaourt

Haha, Urien en plus il est tout à fait dans les dérives du jeu que tu évoquais, on dirait qu'il joue à un autre jeu aux côtés de Balrog et d'Ibuki. C'est un des rares persos à avoir des hitboxes raccord avec l'animation de ses coups, donc il a des pokes de fou par rapport au reste du cast. Son st. HP est cent fois trop fort, comme le st. HK de Balrog, c'est un poke qu'on  peut faire en frame trap autant qu'en pur spacing, qui est toujours safe et qu'en plus tu peux charger au cas où, et qui a un full combo ahurissant en crush counter. Et je ne parle pas de son v-trigger.  ::P: 

C'est pas pour autant qu'il est fondamentalement plus pété qu'un autre perso, c'est juste que, comme d'autres persos, la panoplie d'outils à disposition permet d'avoir un neutral tellement plus facile qu'on se demande pourquoi jouer autre chose. Et je te rejoins sur le fait que c'est une question de hitboxes mal branlées, y a peu de choses à faire contre un Gief qui te met trois coups en garde avant de SPD EX de la moitié de l'écran, si ce n'est jouer sans se fier à ce qu'on voit. Et c'est ça qui est extrêmement dur à anticiper et rend le jeu aride, le feedback visuel est super mal branlé. Perso c'est ça qui me dérange plus que l'équilibrage en lui-même, que je trouve assez bon. 

Sinon je trouve qu'il y a d'autres problèmes inhérents au jeu, trop de frame advantage sur les sauts, qui amènent à un 50/50 ultra vite quand t'as pas un perso qui peut anti-air au LP. D'ailleurs, anti-air au LP dans un jeu où t'as pas de garde aérienne, c'est aussi une connerie sans nom. L'absence de mécaniques défensives utiles en dehors du v-reversal, ça aussi c'est ultra contraignant dans un jeu où la meta c'est de dasher sur l'adversaire et de l'oppresser en continu. Au final y a cent fois trop de trucs safes juste parce que tu ne peux pas physiquement réagir à ce que tu vois, et c'est extrêmement énervant. 

Pour autant je suis sûr qu'il y a moyen d'en faire un bon jeu, contrairement à SFIV qui était pété dès le début, les problèmes sont assez marginaux, ils tiennent aux hitboxes et au frame advantage à 90%. S'ils ajoutent des mécaniques défensives intelligentes (parce que les mécaniques offensives sont déjà bien), il y a tout à fait moyen d'en faire un jeu recommandable. S'ils apportent le correctif d'input lag de l'UE4 un jour, on aura même un jeu dans les normes de l'input lag et ce sera cool. Faudrait juste que le jeu récompense la défense pour équilibrer ce festival d'agression qu'on voit actuellement jusque dans les tournois CPT. Hier soir j'ai vu la finale de SF3.3 au Player's Battle Ground après avoir vu celle de SFV, j'ai un peu pleuré en pensant à ce que serait le CPT avec un jeu qui aurait des trucs intéressants à proposer.

Ah ouais, faut faire un truc contre les choppes spé, aussi. Genre une relevée non choppable mais sans garde pendant quelques frames, comme dans BB.

----------


## yodaxy

> 


Laura  :Cigare:

----------


## Kamikaze

Ouais les choppe spé c'est 50/50 parfait dans le jeu vu l'inutilité du backdash dont je parlais. Soit tu fais neutral jump et tu tues, soit tu la prends.

----------


## ababa

+1000 pour éviter de se prendre une choppe spé  ::lol::

----------


## Yoggsothoth

> Laura


Alex  :Indeed:

----------


## Hem

C'est qui ce IDom? Un boss caché américain?

Je suis surpris de voir un gras que j'ai jamais vu dérouiller Smug et JWong.

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Très bon joueur online, assez connu dans la "communauté" pourtant .

http://rank.shoryuken.com/rankings/player/byname/Idom

----------


## Rom1

> C'est qui ce IDom? Un boss caché américain?
> 
> Je suis surpris de voir un *gras* que j'ai jamais vu dérouiller Smug et JWong.


Délit de faciès  ::o:

----------


## Mr Thy

Idom est un des meilleurs joueurs Laura US depuis le début.

----------


## Hem

Je suis pas un mec de la communauté, je matte que la scène mondiale. Pour ça que je l'ai jamais vu du coup.

----------


## von_yaourt

Ok, le trailer de la AE est cool, plus de combos et plus de variété dans les v-triggers c'est toujours bon à prendre. Mais elles sont où mes mécaniques défensives ?  ::ninja:: 

Sinon, sortie le 16 janvier. On pourra y jouer 10 jours avant de passer sur DBFZ.  ::P:

----------


## Kamikaze

- - - Mise à jour - - -

C'est que du v-trigger tout ce qu'on voit alors? Pour certains ça a l'air cool, pour d'autre ça parait vraiment pas intéressant, plus un mode facile pour casual. Genre à quel moment tu remplaces la v trigger de bison, ken et nash par un combo automatique alors que le v trigger de base donne un état supplémentaire et un cancel pour un combo.

À voir une fois sorti. Pour Ryu ça modifie son parry on dirait? J'espère que c'est pas un timer du coup.

----------


## von_yaourt

Difficile de dire comment tout ça fonctionne, vu la présentation j'aurais plutôt pensé à des nouveaux spéciaux en plus d'un nouveau v-trigger, pas forcément des spéciaux liés directement au nouveau v-trigger. Et comme ce sont des présentations, c'est juste pour montrer à quoi ça ressemble, pas forcément un autocombo.

Sinon, voilà à quoi pourraient ressembler les matchups de la Capcom Cup : 



Dommage je voulais vraiment voir Itazan - GO1 dès le début, mais un Zangief en loser à coup sûr, ça me va aussi.

----------


## Kamikaze

Vu la prez' c'est des spéciaux issus du v-trigger (activation systématique avant utilisation). Mais si jamais c'est utilisable sans le vtrigger, champagne (un kinder que non)

----------


## Mjoln

Je viens seulement de capter les feuilles de cerisier qui,tombaient sur l'écran de l'annonce de la capcom cup... incoming Sakura !

----------


## Kamikaze

Sakura incoming  ::o:  ?

----------


## Mjoln

Le deuxième vtrigger de dictateur a l'air bien violent  ::love::

----------


## Mr Thy

Violent ou pas, Psycho Crusher, c'est déjà assez  ::):

----------


## Mjoln

Mortel !  ::o:

----------


## Kamikaze

Aaaaaaah Bomberman, c'est stylé en fait

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Ça serait cool que ce soit activable même en garde, le mec est obligé de se chier dessus pendant tout le match haha

----------


## Hige

Waaaah

PSAYKO KRASHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA

Les anims ont parfois l'air chelou, mention spéciale à Guile. Et un mois avant de voir Sakura.

----------


## Mr Thy

La finale du Red Bull Battle Grounds s'est terminé avec des gros confettis et papiers roses en formes de pétales de fleurs. Ca hint donc en effet très fortement sur le prochain perso DLC.



























Sagat en tenue écolière.

----------


## Mjoln



----------


## Vorshakaar

> *Blanka* en tenue écolière.


 ::ninja::

----------


## Vriurk

> Difficile de dire comment tout ça fonctionne, vu la présentation j'aurais plutôt pensé à des nouveaux spéciaux en plus d'un nouveau v-trigger, pas forcément des spéciaux liés directement au nouveau v-trigger. Et comme ce sont des présentations, c'est juste pour montrer à quoi ça ressemble, pas forcément un autocombo.
> 
> Sinon, voilà à quoi pourraient ressembler les matchups de la Capcom Cup : 
> 
> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DPBjJN2W0AECiXn.jpg:large
> 
> Dommage je voulais vraiment voir Itazan - GO1 dès le début, mais un Zangief en loser à coup sûr, ça me va aussi.


Itabashi vs SnakeEyez  :Bave:

----------


## Hem

> C'est que du v-trigger tout ce qu'on voit alors? Pour certains ça a l'air cool, pour d'autre ça parait vraiment pas intéressant, plus un mode facile pour casual. Genre à quel moment tu remplaces la v trigger de bison, ken et nash par un combo automatique alors que le v trigger de base donne un état supplémentaire et un cancel pour un combo.


Même si ça permet juste de rendre le jeu plus fun pour les casus, perso je trouve ça bien. SF5 (et surtout street en général) est à la ramasse à ce niveau face à la concurrence.

----------


## Kamikaze

> À voir une fois sorti.


Ça peut être cool si ça change le gameplay, genre selon si c'est timer infini ou pas. Mais pour Ken par exemple on dirait juste qu'il gagne juste le Shinryuken ce qui serait bof donc faut voir si y'a d'autres propriétés ou pas sinon ça risque de faire comme l'U2 de Ryu dans SF4, jamais utilisée. Mais wait & see ça se trouve il a plusieurs activations possibles etc.

Le truc très intéressant ça sera le ré-équilibrage, je pense que Rog sera nerfé de manière assez garantie et Ryu buff notamment

Sinon v-trigger de Necalli si jamais il transforme pas ça va être dur de faire changer les joueurs, la transformation est trop cool

----------


## Kamikaze

OH SHIT

Costume Alpha pour Birdie!?

https://www.gamer.ne.jp/news/201711200032/

- - - Mise à jour - - -

----------


## wcxd

Loooooooool encore un costume pour Chun.

----------


## Zerger

> OH SHIT
> 
> Costume Alpha pour Birdie!?


Par contre, les pecs de muscu par dessus le gros ventre, euh.....  ::huh:: 
Ah bah ils ont du croiser ce mec :

----------


## Kamikaze

> Loooooooool encore un costume pour Chun.


3  ::ninja:: 

Y'en a 2 autres que j'ai pas linké

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Birdie était méga musclé à la base!

- - - Mise à jour - - -

----------


## Zerger

J'aime bien sa version grosse avec le ventre qui rebondit comme dans un Dead or Alive  ::P:

----------


## Wahou

> Nan je déconne, mais le truc le plus pitoyable symptomatique c'est vraiment Zeku:


J'approuve ce qui est dit sur les hitbox et même si je me suis habitué, c'est globalement chiant et nul pour un jeu qui se veut sérieux. Notamment quand tu débutes un perso ça fout sévère la rage. Tu as l'impression d'avoir aucun pressing et une portée de T-Rex sans dents.

Concernant Zeku en revanche, sans dire qu'il serait terrible ou OP, il a un style de jeu bien à lui pas trop dégueu qui lui permet de jouer avec (certains de) ses spéciaux, y compris en garde. Bref, je le trouve balance et plutôt sympa à jouer :

Old:
- comme dit, le demon flip est safe bas (et assez rapide en ex, tu peux punir des projos et des whiffs). Mais c'est plutôt une mécanique de mix-up à la relevée ou en pressing qu'un truc que tu balances dans le neutral (et pour le coup dans ces cas là ça peut être méga ambigu). De mon côté je regrette pas vraiment celui de Guy.  ::happy2:: 
- le koku (QCF+K) est safe à une certaine distance ce qui permet de faire des pressings safe en garde avec (si tu fais le bon pressing qui te met assez loin). Il est positif en OB si bien calé en meaty et il est positif EX, ça peut donc frame trap.
- ex teki (QCB+K) également et teki en meaty également positifs et frame trap.
- le lk se confirme très bien d'autant que tu peux le link après mp ou lp (le classique il me semble c'est c.lp (OB ) > mp (OH) >lk>dp Lk).
- lp et hp sont cancelables et lp peut être link après (c. lk) (c.lk>lp>koku), hp après mk CH.
Le principe du pressing au Hp, comme déjà dit quelques pages auparavant c'est que tu peux le cancel avec le changement de stance (bas bas PP) et par magie, devenir positif. C'est donc ça le game plan de Zeku (surtout Old), 1. presser light et koku en garde, ou 2. koku ex et represser, ou 3. tenter des frames traps en variant les kokus avec le Hk ou 4. Hp et changement de stance). Je dis pas ce que c'est forcément merveilleux, mais c'est moins mécanique qu'il n'y paraît.

Young
- Oui, le mp ne se confirme que par le target et en combo, c'est pas la méga joie. Mais le mp frame trap, et le mp CH est confirmable pas c. HP (et peut être HP je sais plus) ce qui est très fort. En gros c'est un passage très intéressant/obligé du pressing pour frame trap ou confirm' mais il fait rien d'autres, ça t'obliges à pas bourrer mp dans TOUTES les situations (parfois c'est plus intéressant de lk ou de c. mp justement), ce que je trouve plutôt bien.
- Le run est principalement un outil de confirm et de mix up à la relevée puisque comme le reste, il me semble qu'il est safe si effectué correctement en meaty. Le ex est extrêmement rapide et permet de whiff punish ou attaquer des startups en hard read. Après, il y a toujours les arnaques comme avec Laura/Ibuki/Karine/Ken ou tu utilises le run cancel pour rallonger ton pressing de manière indue, c'est mytho mais ça marche souvent. Et on va probablement découvrir des trucs progressivement (il y a déjà, (Old) c.Hp CH>Switch stance>lp>run cancel et ça fait cross down).
- Le hozanto est plutôt faible effectivement, mais c'est parce que la reward est énorme. Tu gagnes un juggle systématique qui ouvre sur de gros combos (avec du corner carry et des okizemes derrière). Mais après oui, dans le neutral ça sert que pour punir les boules ou anti air (hozanto Lp), voire whiff punish certains coups très lent (type Birdie, les choppes spé, etc). Sinon ça sert qu'en confirm.
- Pour le pressing c'est le palm qui est aussi bien que le stomp de Necalli, à mon avis, c'est pas peu dire...

Ce ne sont que de petites nuances par rapport à ce que tu dis. Après je trouve que le perso correspond à l'idée globale de SFV : les spéciaux sont pas safe, sauf bien spacés (je sais qu'il y a des exceptions mais qui ne sont pas toujours injustifiées  ::trollface:: ). Et une fois compris le jeu des distances, des safisations à la switch stance et des confirms de CH, le pressing de Zeku est pas atroce en old et plutôt très bon en young. Et la possibilité de passer de l'un à l'autre fait clairement que le perso est très marrant à jouer. Pour Guy je connais pas bien et je peux pas me prononcer sur la comparaison.  :;):

----------


## Kamikaze

J'étais pas peut-être clair mais le but c'était pas d'analyser ses possibilités mais de pointer des trucs qui sont volontairement restrictifs et limitant dans le gameplay:

Le target combo de Zeku devrait être cancellable en guard, de la même manière que le target combo de Ken. C'est très clairement un *retrait* contraire aux mécaniques de bases pour limiter les options. De la même manière que la glissade de Vega qui est systèmatiquement unsafe désormais, y'a eu des modifications contraire aux mécaniques universelles pour que ce soit le cas, ils l'ont pas juste mis à -12, le pushback est devenu très bizarre, etc. Genre les devs essayent activement de limiter les options

Pareil pour le delay sur le target combo de Zeku. St.MP possède un certain blockstun, qui laisse positif en garde, mais clairement le delay maximum du st.MP st.HP devrait frame trap. Mais non ils ont modifié le blockstun spécifiquement pour empêcher que ça frame trap, quand tu actives le target combo ça rajoute automatiquement du blockstun pour faire blockstring. Encore une fois c'est un retrait. Tu n'utilises le target qu'en combo. C'est pareil pour le target HP HP de Vega, delayable mais jamais frame trap, négatif en garde.

Tous les trucs que je décris sont des simplifications de gameplay qui retirent des options, contrairement aux mécaniques de base du jeu. Genre si tu fais Zeku à la base son target combo il est normal, mais ensuite tu repasses derrière et tu lui rajoutes ces propriétés bizarres

Et y'a, genre sans ambiguité, une volonté claire de réduire au maximum les options.

Quand je dis que le projo de Zeku est punissable en garde c'est juste pour montrer qu'ils ont voulu restreindre son utilisation grandement à des distances spécifique. Le gameplan est forcé par le jeu.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Le v skill de Vega c'est un autre bon exemple, il est super unsafe en garde, il est extrêmement, extrêmement lent, tout ça pour s'assurer qu'il ne soit jamais utilisé dans le neutral en dehors de l'idée de base: Tu l'utilises contre les projectiles, c'est tout (et encore, Guile n'était pas sorti donc ça marche en gros que contre Ryu)

----------


## Wahou

Oui oui c'est pas cool. Globalement je pense aussi que SFV devrait offrir plus de possibilités de pressings basées sur les distances/delays.

----------


## Kamikaze

Ouais je dis surtout tout ça pour le neutral en fait. Parce que tous les mecs qui surcompensent en trouvant des setups CH specific, impossible à confirm en vrai ou inefficace car ne menaçant pas la choppe, des okizeme tordus, etc. Bah ils vont perdre contre Karin et Necalli qui spamment st.HK et font du 50/50 classique à la relevée. Genre les usages que tu listes pour le run c'est assez typique la risque reward est pas là, donc tu peux toujours mytho tout ce que tu veux mais bon, tu peux aussi mytho 3 sauts d'affilé et gagner le match si ça passe quelque part ça veut pas dire que c'est hyper intéressant. Quand un run de Ken unsafe passe en tournoi ça fait surtout de la peine pour le niveau en compétition  ::ninja::  le truc est au moins à -8 et visible

Comme rendre le cr.MK Hado de Ryu moins négatif, pas forcément un bon exemple, mais ça ouvrirait des portes quoi

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Genre ouais utiliser le run de Zeku de manière un peu plus libre, avec la version overhead plus facile à rendre safe, une glissade moins punissable si faite à max distance. Au moins un normal xx run cancel qui est safe en garde. Une version honzanto (bon ok pas la light punch  ::ninja:: ) safe en garde. Je demande pas beaucoup!

----------


## Seb Ryu 84

> Sinon v-trigger de Necalli si jamais il transforme pas ça va être dur de faire changer les joueurs, la transformation est trop cool


Entièrement d'accord, ce n'est pas pour rien que je joue Necalli depuis D1  ::wub::

----------


## Ouro

Ho mais Mjoln, ce titre !  ::wub::   ::wub::

----------


## Mr Thy

> 


Je disais donc...


 ::trollface::

----------


## Mr Thy

Sur le facebook de Capcom France :
https://www.facebook.com/CapcomFranc...type=3&theater

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Moi je vois Hug...Heu Sodom  ::|:

----------


## Mr Thy

Ben Sodom, je l'attend plus que Sakura pour être honnête.

----------


## Vorshakaar

> Je disais donc...


Ha tiens, le fils issue de l'union de Sakura et Sagat.

Ryu a raté sa chance.

----------


## von_yaourt

:Vibre:

----------


## Kamikaze

Tu nous postes la choppe spé qui racle au sol asap, thx

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Arf je la trouve pas

Mon premier street fighter, mis à part SF2 que j'avais vu vite fait, c'était Street Fighter Alpha, les coups acrobatiques étaient ouf, genre Guy, Sodom, Mika qui ramène son Ring, la belle époque, la cape de Bison

----------


## von_yaourt

Perso c'était Alpha 2 que j'avais à l'époque sur Saturn. Je trouvais les supers impossibles à sortir, mais le reste du jeu était tellement bien.

Et Sodom.  :Vibre:

----------


## Kamikaze

Lol laisse tomber les manips à la con, mais je crois que y'avait pas mal de versions d'alpha 3 avec des raccourcis super en mode facile pour les gros noobs haha

----------


## Mr Thy

Les djeunz. Z'avez jamais connu l'horreur de Street 1.

Y'avait ça déjà depuis le SFA1 je crois, du moins sur Saturn. Easy super, mais max niveau 1.

J'en ai chié pour sortir le Shun Goku Satsu d'Akuma.

Et la surprise que j'ai eu quand j'ai remarqué que cette manip manip marchait aussi avec Guy dans SFA2.

Edit - me demande ce qu'on va lui donner comme arme maintenant. Il utilisait des katana's dans Final Fight, des jitte dans Alpha. Sur le CFN il est représenté avec des sai.

Nunchaku ou Tonfa serait pas mal non plus, je trouve.

----------


## Hige

Wah les mecs ils veulent jouer un plus gros weeb que nous les habitués du topac anime  ::o:

----------


## Mr Thy

Dixit le mec qui joue une ojou hohoho.

----------


## Hige

Ça va, mon niveau de weeb reste acceptable  :tired:

----------


## LeChameauFou

Sinon je n'ai pas suivi. Il y aura une salve de nouveaux perso en 2018 ou juste des nouveaux vskill/trigger pour ceux qui sont sortis ?

----------


## Kamikaze

Les deux (nouveaux persos et v trigger), pas de nouveau v skill (même si j'aimerais bien que ce soit le cas et un mec avait dataminé du v skill 2)

----------


## parpaingue

Petit test après mon changement de FAI (passage de SFR à Orange) sur quelques FT3 avec Sebryu.
Ma réaction :  ::o:  c'est plus le même jeu  ::o: 

Bon y a toujours des trucs safe/pas safe complètement chelous et le feedback visuel est toujours parfois à la ramasse par rapport aux hitbox, mais j'ai l'impression d'être passé d'un truc relativement à la ramasse où je me faisais tout le temps arnaquer à un vrai jeu, c'est dingue. J'ai même réussi des déchoppes  :Cigare: 

La blague: j'avais déjà la fibre avant  :Facepalm: 

Bon par contre, j'avais lâché au début de la S2, j'ai que 100k FM pour 6 persos c'est short  :ouaiouai:  Et pu**** je sais plus jouer (genre je savais jouer correctement, ahah la bonne blague).

----------


## Mr Thy



----------


## Fisc

J'ai voulu faire du ranked hier matin c'était une erreur.  ::(: 

En gros pour résumer: Des que je gagne un match l'adversaire quitte. Les seuls qui ne s'enfuient pas ce sont les match débiles genre ryu lvl 60+ qui se ballade en bronze et autres smurfs (bonjour Menat lvl 3 "bronze" qui te colle un combo v-trigger parfait) ou bien les "ultra bronze" a 1999 LP qui sont en fait des silver un peu fatigués.

Et 3 putains de Guile les un après les autres, qui zonent comme des gorets, tout le temps en garde, dès que tu fait une erreur tu mange un flash quick...  :Splash: 
Sérieusement j'ai horreur de ce matchup. J'ai l'impression de devoir faire tout le boulot pendant que l'autre connard se contente d'attendre et de rester en garde. Avec de la patience j'arrive a prendre un round ou deux, mais tôt ou tard je finit par m'emporter et vlan... *SONIC BOOM ! SONIC BOOM ! SONIC BOOM !*
...
...
...
*effleure un bouton* *SOMMERSAULT !!!*

Ça et puis les one-trick pony qui font leur pressing appris par cœur (spéciale dédicace à Ken et Akuma) et qui quittent dès que tu à compris comment les contrer.  :Facepalm: 

Bref je perd 500 LP en une mâtiné et je redescend en bronze. Immédiatement je suis matché contre un ryu lvl 1 qui sait même pas faire un Hadouken...  ::|: 

Sinon j'ai eu genre 3 match fun contre des adversaire de mon niveau en gros. Faut que je bosse sur les chopes. Je rate des opportunités et surtout je réagis pas aux chopes adverses... Je suis tombé sur un Akuma qui a compris ça très vite et en a abusé au point de me donner envie de me cogner la tête dans les murs. Je sais ce que je suis supposé faire, mais pas moyen de réagir assez vite. J'ai toujours l'impression que l'adversaire est pas assez prêt pour chopper et je me fait avoir systématiquement. Y a un rapport avec le lag ?

----------


## Supergounou

> Je suis tombé sur un Akuma qui a compris ça très vite et en a abusé au point de me donner envie de me cogner la tête dans les murs. Je sais ce que je suis supposé faire, mais pas moyen de réagir assez vite. J'ai toujours l'impression que l'adversaire est pas assez prêt pour chopper et je me fait avoir systématiquement. Y a un rapport avec le lag ?


Bienvenu dans mon monde!  ::lol::

----------


## SquiZz

Ce qui est dommage en jeu ligne non classé c'est qu'on ne peut pas faire plus de 3 matchs contre le même adversaire. 
Souvent tu peux te faire défoncer sur le  premier match car le mec applique un ou deux patterns qu'on ne connait pas. Au deuxième match on commence à comprendre les trous et à y réagir plus ou moins bien, qui permettent de gagner avant que le mec se readapte. Au troisième match,  il commence à mixer en changeant de pattern, et qu'on gagne ou perde c'est de toute façon le dernier match (voire si on ne s'est pas adapté assez vite le deuxième était le dernier)... 
Ça serait bien si on pouvait rematch à l'infini et changer de personnage....

----------


## Kamikaze

Pour la première partie de ton post y'a pas vraiment de miracle tu vas en chier le temps de progresser et l'important c'est que t'essaye de t'améliorer point par point (anti air, plan de jeu etc.) Perdre c'est pas important. Si tu perds contre des mecs avec des routines de scrub ou des gros tueurs qui écument les bas rangs c'est pareil, essaye de progresser y'a toujours à apprendre!

---

Concernant le lag, le netcode me parait particulièrement mauvais désormais, mais je suis allé voir différent stream et effectivement y'a systématiquement du lag dès que je vois un match en ligne. Mais beaucoup se sont habitués/jouent avec. Le stream de PR Rog, ISDD, Alex Valle, Vesper Arcade, etc.

Un test simple c'est cette vidéo récente:




Est ce que tu es capable de voir si ça lag ou pas, perso je le vois instantanément dès le début de la vidéo, mais je posterai les passages précis d'ici 5 min qui montrent que ça lag. 

Et le lag est asymétrique donc ça peut contribuer à cette sensation que tu as, même si à ton niveau je pense que le plus gros facteur c'est ton manque de lecture du jeu. Les bons joueurs sont très forts pour lire les débutants comme un livre, tu donnes trop d'indices. Genre les débutants qui marchent vers l'avant à la relevée uniquement quand il veulent tenter une choppe et garde sinon, vous êtes grillés!

----------


## Kamikaze

1:12 Lag
1:57 Lag
Bref ça lag clairement, Menat:
4:34 Lag
6:09 Lag

Bref, tout ça pour dire que, c'est dur pour un débutant de juger s'il y a du lag ou pas, perso je le vois instantanément parce que je suis habitué au timing/"feeling" du jeu.

Si tu repasses les passages que je mentionne au ralenti tu vas voir sans ambiguité que ça lag et perso ça me coupe l'envie de jouer en ligne, d'après ce que j'ai vu (chez les mecs qui diffusent du online) ça lag quasi systématiquement, en gros ça fait un bail que j'ai pas eu de sensation propre online.

Donc ouais ça peut totalement expliquer ton feeling

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Juste pour montrer ce que je veux dire, parce que c'est pas évident pour un débutant.

Ici on a la preuve d'un lag de plusieurs frames entre les deux joueurs (gros lag):

Urien bloque


Quelques frames plus tard, Urien est touché, en counter hit: Ça lag.


- - - Mise à jour - - -

Et le truc c'est que pas mal de mecs sont pas capables de savoir si ça lag et jouent "avec" en s'accommodant/exploitant le truc inconsciemment, tout ça combiné au style SFV (hitbox etc.). Ça donne un online... très moyen

----------


## ababa

Sur le live, entre les scrubs (les ken du live qui te bourrent des dragons au milieu de nulle part), le lag (joueurs PS4 injouables pour moi), la méconnaissance des matchups, notres propres faiblesses facilement identifiables par des joueurs plus expérimentés et le fait qu'on a tous des patterns plus ou moins reconnaissables  :nawak: 
Ça me fait chier que la moitié du cast, c'est du rush down, pas assez d'options défensives enfin pour moi car mon pif EX est tellement mauvais  :Emo:  et claquer le v-reversal, tu perds donc le VT qui est très utile après
Pour la choppe, Fisc, t'es en quelle division?
En Bronze, personne ne déchoppe, je peux passer ma vie à les chopper, ça déchoppe plus quand tu montes de division 
A force ça va rentrer, j'ai toujours l'idée que l'adversaire veut me chopper mais après tu t'exposes forcément à un violent counter si tu déchoppes dans le vent (je déchoppe plus à la relevé, j'ai pris tellement cher avec Yogg comme ça  ::XD:: )
Perso, j'essaye de varier, de garder mon calme (plus je joue sous pression, plus je bourre et je rate des combos impensables), et d'apprendre pas à pas les différentes mécaniques du jeu (anti-air, dragon, relévé, garde, VT, V-Reversal...)
C'est dur les jeux de combat, car t'affronte des joueurs différents au style de jeu différent, à la mentalité différente, au gameplan différent, tu dois sans cesse te remettre en question, c'est normal à notre niveau d'avoir cette sensation de se faire scrub à chaque match parce qu'en face, ça exploite aussi sans vergogne nos faiblesses ou méconnaissances

----------


## Fisc

Je suis super bronze avec Ed. Des que j'arrive à passer le bout du nez en ultra bronze je suis en général immédiatement matché contre un ultra bronze à 1999 LP qui m'envoie bouler. Dès que je retombe en bronze je bope quelques rookie et me revoilà super bronze.  ::|: 

Mon soucis avec les chopes c'est une question de distance et de lag aussi je suppose. Quand j'essaye de chopper je whiff ou bien je me prend un jab. Et que je commence a me manger des throw loops, J'ai du mal a trouver le timing pour les contrer. Des fois quand je suis aventureux j'arrive a placer un dash chope en douce. Sinon c'est surtout des arnaques suite à un Psycho Snatcher ou Knuckle dans la garde, mais si l'adversaire a un cerveau ou connais un peu Ed ça ne passe qu'une seule fois.

Le pire c'est à la relevée, probablement à cause du lag, je ne comprend rien à la priorité des coups. Je choppe un mec à la relevé il me met un jab... Ok. J’essaye de coller un jab à la relevée je me fait chopper, euh...  ::unsure::

----------


## Kamikaze

Y'a une grosse asymétrie dans SFV sur la relevée: le mec qui se relève a un buffer pour sortir un coup, c'est à dire que même s'il appuie plus tôt que prévu son coup sortira dès que possible. Le mec qui attaque doit timer précisément son attaque, c'est plus dur et en rajoutant le lag ça crée ce genre de situation.

Si tu t'entraines pas un peu en training à chopper le bot qui se relève en faisant un coup rapide (3 frames) tu te feras avoir, genre enregistre Ed qui se relève avec un jab (il faut qu'il y ait marqué "reversal" quand tu l'enregistre, "action à la relevée") et essaye de le chopper

----------


## Fisc

Vouais j'ai fait des tests en mode training pour essayer de comprendre un peu mieux ce qui passe et passe pas à la relevée sans lag pour brouiller les pistes. C'est un peu plus clair dans ma tête, mais maintenant il va falloir faire travailler les doigts.

----------


## von_yaourt

Premier truc à faire dans un jeu de baston une fois que tu connais tes combos : apprendre tes okis. 

Donc tu regardes une vidéo de bons joueurs de Ed (si ça existe  ::ninja:: ) et tu reproduis ce qu'ils font quand ils ont mis l'adversaire au sol. Les vrais bons joueurs ont des séquences de coups qui couvrent toutes les relevées, même celle à retardement. Par contre midscreen t'as pas forcément d'oki fort à cause de la relevée arrière, mais peut-être qu'un coup de Ed tape assez loin en restant positif (genre HK, mais je n'en sais rien).

----------


## ababa

> Je suis super bronze avec Ed. Des que j'arrive à passer le bout du nez en ultra bronze je suis en général immédiatement matché contre un ultra bronze à 1999 LP qui m'envoie bouler. Dès que je retombe en bronze je bope quelques rookie et me revoilà super bronze. 
> 
> Mon soucis avec les chopes c'est une question de distance et de lag aussi je suppose. Quand j'essaye de chopper je whiff ou bien je me prend un jab. Et que je commence a me manger des throw loops, J'ai du mal a trouver le timing pour les contrer. Des fois quand je suis aventureux j'arrive a placer un dash chope en douce. Sinon c'est surtout des arnaques suite à un Psycho Snatcher ou Knuckle dans la garde, mais si l'adversaire a un cerveau ou connais un peu Ed ça ne passe qu'une seule fois.
> 
> Le pire c'est à la relevée, probablement à cause du lag, je ne comprend rien à la priorité des coups. Je choppe un mec à la relevé il me met un jab... Ok. J’essaye de coller un jab à la relevée je me fait chopper, euh...


Tu peux pas chopper ''gratuitement'' à moins que l'adversaire soit très passif
Je crois que la distance de choppe est pas super grande, par contre ça fonctionne bien le thick throw, C A D un light suivit d'une choppe, et tu peux poser un mindgame là-dessus, thick throw jusqu'à l'adversaire comprenne qu'il faut déchopper ensuite au lieu de thick throw tu mettras un coup 
A la relevée, en bronze, je colle un coup crush counter car je sais que ça bourre sauf si le mec fait des dragons EX, dans ce cas à toi d'anticiper que l'adversaire va vouloir piffer EX
Je dis ça alors que je tape sans arrêt à la relevé  ::ninja:: 
Mais ça se voit les joueurs yolo qui vont vouloir bourrer ou faire des light à la relevé
C'est le gros souci qu'on a entre bronze/silver jusqu'à ultra silver, on a tendance à vouloir être agressif quelque soit la situation et au lieu d'avoir une garde solide on va bourrer
Après ça reste le live, c'est vraiment nul entre le lag et les scrubs, ça te fait plus régresser qu'autre chose  :<_<:

----------


## Mr Thy

Tiens, pour toi ababa : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IxsQ..._i5cWP4C10FE7D

Et le premier c'est contre Bison  ::ninja::

----------


## ababa

Je bossais justement le stand LK < Tatsu  ::ninja:: 

Excellent le channel de pdcsky que j'ai d'ailleurs en favori

----------


## Fisc

> C'est le gros souci qu'on a entre bronze/silver jusqu'à ultra silver, on a tendance à vouloir être agressif quelque soit la situation et au lieu d'avoir une garde solide on va bourrer
> Après ça reste le live, c'est vraiment nul entre le lag et les scrubs, ça te fait plus régresser qu'autre chose


Marrant, moi j'ai l'impression d'avoir le problème inverse. Je suis un peu trop dans ma garde et j'ai tendance à laisser passer des opportunités d'attaque. J'ai aussi trop tendance à reculer quand je devrai presser.  ::unsure::

----------


## ababa

Change de perso et prends Laura  ::ninja::

----------


## Hige

Solide le Roux  ::o:

----------


## von_yaourt

En même temps, contre un adversaire qui fait des glissades en pressing et qui dash dans les hadokens alors qu'il est troisième au classement... 

Ce jeu.  :Facepalm:

----------


## Kamikaze

Et qui rate des Bnbs pires qu'inratables, 1:49

Mais vu que c'est un replay on peut pas savoir si ça laggait ou pas.

----------


## Supergounou

> En même temps, contre un adversaire qui fait des glissades en pressing et qui dash dans les hadokens alors qu'il est troisième au classement... 
> 
> Ce jeu.


Va acheter FTL sur Steam à 2€50 toi. Maintenant!  ::lol::

----------


## von_yaourt

Déjà fait avant hier sur Humble Bundle. Je l'ai fini deux fois et j'ai débloqué cinq vaisseaux.  ::P:

----------


## Zerger

En Normal stp  :tired:

----------


## Hige

> En Normal stp


Hard no pause Captain's edition  :tired:

----------


## Mr Thy

J'allais le dire. Et si tu trouves une planète avec des Arachnides Géantes, tu y vas sans utiliser l'option bleue.

----------


## Supergounou

Les vrais savent  ::lol::

----------


## Hige

D'ailleurs, fil rouge ou bleu ?

----------


## Mr Thy



----------


## Hem

Je viens d'acheter Menat pour le lul et je suis surpris. Je pensais qu'elle allait être super exigeante niveau exe mais comme la seule manip c'est le quart avant + poing, ça va en fait.
Reste plus qu'à arrêter de mongoliser avec la boulette.  ::XD:: 

Je bloque sur le défi 8 par contre, je pige pas comment le HP combotte avec le 236 LP+HP.

edit: Ah j'ai rien dit fallait, juste attendre le retour de la boule lancé par le HP.

----------


## wcxd

Sorry aux canards qui m'ont proposé de jouer avec eux hier et aujourd'hui, j'avais laissé Steam allumé mais je n'étais pas devant le pc...

La prochaine fois !!

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Kami tu disais vraiment de la merde sur les mauvaises Hitbox de SF 5 !
 ::ninja::

----------


## Kamikaze

Je déteste Abigail, je veux bien pour le chara design etc. mais c'est simplement du travail à la pisse, genre le jeu est joué en tournoi quoi, où est le respect  :tired: 

Rha qu'il est mal foutu, comme le disait je sais plus quel streamer connu, ils auraient du assumer: tu fais un personnage énorme, plus gros que Hugo, bah tu assumes et il prend cher dans les combos avec sa hurtbox. Mais non, il a une hurtbox quasi normale D:

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Arrête de parler d'Hugo  ::'(:

----------


## Hige

En fait Abigail il est raccord avec les persos introduits par Ultra SF4  ::o:

----------


## Kamikaze

Un peu ouais. Hugo ils avaient backdash sur la hurtbox pour les projectiles. Et Elena ils ont pas cherché trop loin pour l'import depuis SFxTekken.

Rolento's dope tho

----------


## Rom1

> Kami tu disais vraiment de la merde sur les mauvaises Hitbox de SF 5 !


Magnifique  :Bave:   ::wub::

----------


## Hem

Y'a pas un truc genre Osu! mais pour stick arcade?

Ça commence à vraiment me gonfler d'être toujours autant handicapé des doigts avec un stick. Vers la gauche (214) aucun soucis mais de l'autre côté (236) j'arrive même pas à sortir une super quand je veux.

----------


## Mr Thy

Ralentis ton mouvement pour commencer. La plupart du temps, si tu rates un quart de cercle, c'est que tu le fait trop rapide/crispé.
Et le double qcf vers la droite, c'est typiquement plus dur de le sortir, surtout si tu le sort du poignet.

Pars en training avec l'affichage des input activé. Commence très lentement, et accelère ton mouvement progressivement en regardant à partir de quand tes inputs deviennent "sales".

Fais des petites répétitions, genre avec Ryu. 20x qcf vers la droite, 20x qcf vers la gauche (ou dragon ou super, la manip que tu veux entrainer). Si un hado ne sort pas, ton compteur se reset et tu recommences, jusque quand t'arrives à le faire sans faute pour toute ta série. Une fois que t'as fais ça, essaies de faire le mouvement plus rapidement.

C'est souvent un problème de crispation, donc il faut d'abord entrainer ta mémoire musculaire à faire le mouvement d'une façon correcte, plus lentement. Une fois que cette mémoire est acquise, ça va être plus facile de le faire plus rapidement.

Par exemple, au tout début, je sortais une super 3 fois sur 4 quand je voulais faire un dragon vers la gauche avec Ryu. En ralentissent le mouvement, j'ai remarqué que le problème disparaissait, j'avais tendance à "overshoot" le 1. Donc je faisais des séries de 50 dragons vers la gauche, juste assez rapidement pour le sortir, en me concentrant un max pour stopper la manip sur la diagonale. Et une fois assimilé, j'arrivais déjà plus facilement à accélerer le mouvement sans avoir le problème.
De temps en temps, dans des match à pression, la mauvaise habitude revient. C'est une bonne excuse pour repartir en training et refaire le binz.

----------


## ababa

Mr Thy, on dirait un coach sportif  ::ninja:: 

_Fais des séries de 50 hado_   :haha:

----------


## Mr Thy

Tu crois que la plupart des bons joueurs sont devenus bons en se bronzant au soleil?

Allez, 100 pompes, et vite!

----------


## Hem

Merci monsieur Thy, je vais tenter de passer (beaucoup) plus de temps en training à enchainer les manips. 

Pour le qfc x2, vous utilisez un raccourci ou vous le sortez proprement?

----------


## von_yaourt

Il sort tout seul dans SFV, le problème ça va plutôt être de ne pas obtenir une super quand tu veux faire dash hadoken.

----------


## ababa

Il sort trop facilement  :<_<: 
Mais je joue au pad, et c'est chiant quand t'es en garde arrière et que tu veux dragon, non c'est la CA qui part  :Emo:

----------


## Mjoln

::love::

----------


## Mr Thy

C'est pas un des premiers mods qu'il y a eu pour Gief?

----------


## Supergounou

Vraiment très cool le RB Tower of Pride, même si je n'ai rien compris au format:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oQr3dngcL04

Excellente prestation de 

Spoiler Alert! 


Luffy

, même si ça me fait bien plaisir de voir 

Spoiler Alert! 


Kazunoko

 gagner, il le mérite  :;):

----------


## Hem

C'est chiant à expliquer comme règles et sûrement incompréhensible en vidéo mais c'est pas compliqué : http://fugutabetai.com/?postid=543

----------


## Mjoln

Nuckle Du est forfait pour la capcom cup. Selon les règles du tournoi c'est son challenger de la capcom cup de l'an dernier qui prend sa place, en l'occurrence Ricki Ortiz.

----------


## Hem

Ricky? Lol tout à fait logique.

----------


## Hige

Ri qui ?

----------


## Mr Thy

Chouette, le débat si c'est une elle ou un lui me manquait pendant la Capcup.

 :tired:

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Dans les derniers post tu as vu ça  ?




> Ricky? Lol tout à fait logique.


bah oui si c'est dans les règles du CPT .

----------


## ababa

> Chouette, le débat si c'est une elle ou un lui me manquait pendant la Capcup.


Un femmetrap  ::lol::

----------


## Mjoln

Y en a qui crient au scandale parce qu'elle n'a pas eu de bons résultats cette année et qui pensent qu'il aurait fallu faire remonter le classement d'un cran. Moi je trouve ça normal. Knuckle du aurait été là même en faisant de mauvais résultats cette année. 
Bon il se trouve qu'il est pas mauvais le gars. 
Et puis ça fait un petit twist de dernière minute. C'est pas mal ! 

Y a du beau monde aussi pour les Last chance qualifier, et là aussi c'est une place assurée même si t'es au fond du classement. Perso, j'aimerais bien qu'Infiltration gagne sa place  ::): 

Sinon, "Roxxf0r" ça existe vraiment ?  ::w00t::

----------


## Hem

> bah oui si c'est dans les règles du CPT .


Je vois pas trop le rapport entre les règles et la logique. Même Du j'aurais trouvé ça débile qu'il soit là présent s'il avait fait des résultats médiocres.

----------


## Supergounou

> Nuckle Du est forfait pour la capcom cup. Selon les règles du tournoi c'est son challenger de la capcom cup de l'an dernier qui prend sa place, en l'occurrence Ricki Ortiz.


Tout ça pour attirer les faveurs de la belle!  :Cell:   ::trollface:: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Sinon, "Roxxf0r" ça existe vraiment ?





> Roxxf0r -> 4900-4999 posts


Bientôt T-Rex!  ::lol::

----------


## von_yaourt

> Je vois pas trop le rapport entre les règles et la logique. Même Du j'aurais trouvé ça débile qu'il soit là présent s'il avait fait des résultats médiocres.


Bah avoir le champion en titre dans un tournoi c'est quand même mieux.

Ensuite c'est sûr que personnellement, j'aurais plutôt préféré le premier non qualifié au classement de l'année pour remplacer Du. Mais Ortiz c'est pas un scandale, elle sait jouer.

----------


## Mr Thy

Bah les règles sont ce qu'elles sont, on peut râler autant qu'on veut, la décision à été prise.

----------


## Hem

Je pense juste qu'elle va se faire rétamer. Mais bon si elle a accepté c'est qu'elle doit être confiante donc j'espère avoir tord. Je crois qu'après Ricki c'était MOV, ça aurait été bien plus stylé.

----------


## Kamikaze

Nan mais Ricky Ortiz a au moins 10 ceintures de Top 8 à l'EVO sur je sais pas combien de jeux différents, autrement plus chauds que SFV d'ailleurs

- - - Mise à jour - - -

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Evolut...ionship_Series

15 top 8

----------


## Wahou

Tiens j'avais jamais eu la curiosité, mais merci. C'est intéressant de voir l'évolution (  ::ninja::  ) des classements EVO. On voit qu'il y a une tradition Fr à Soul Calibur et que pas mal de joueurs de SFIV-V viennent d'autres jeux.

----------


## Wahou

Je vous confirme que ce nouveau patch reproduit les sensations du early SFV : ça lag du feu de dieu !  ::trollface::

----------


## Kamikaze

input ou netcode?

----------


## Wahou

A vu de nez j'aurai plutôt dit serveur mais j'y connais rien.

----------


## Mr Thy

Les braguettes de la Capcup:

----------


## von_yaourt

Raaaah, j'aime pas du tout ces match-ups.  :tired:

----------


## Ouro

Itabashi Zangief vs Phenom, direct  ::o:

----------


## Wahou

Bizarrement le cast s'aggrandit mais la gamme des persos joués au niveau pro se réduit : pas de Nash/Ken (si Bigbird joue Zeku)/Vega/Fang/Alex/Juri/Kolin/Ed (sauf si Justin le joue)/Abigail/Menat), remarque ça fait quand même 2-3 du cast représenté. Je me rends pas compte par rapport aux autres jeux si c'est correct.
Assez hâte en tout cas. On va se marrer je pense, surtout si les persos du beau jeu tiennent un peu dans le tournoi (Zangief, Mika, Birdie...).

----------


## Hige

Menat, je pense que GO1 fera quand même quelques matchs avec elle.

----------


## Hem

> Bizarrement le cast s'aggrandit mais la gamme des persos joués au niveau pro se réduit : pas de Nash/Ken (si Bigbird joue Zeku)/Vega/Fang/Alex/Juri/Kolin/Ed (sauf si Justin le joue)/Abigail/Menat), remarque ça fait quand même 2-3 du cast représenté. Je me rends pas compte par rapport aux autres jeux si c'est correct.
> Assez hâte en tout cas. On va se marrer je pense, surtout si les persos du beau jeu tiennent un peu dans le tournoi (Zangief, Mika, Birdie...).


Pour Ken t'as craqué ton slip, y'en a partout  ::XD:: . Nash/Vega/Kolin on en voit, Abigail ça commence. Ceux qu'on voit jamais passer les pools (sauf cas exceptionnel) c'est vraiment Ryu/Alex/Juri/Ed/Fang, Menat/Zeku aussi vu que c'est un peu tôt.
Restent des persos mal-aimés mais je trouve que sf5 s'en sort pas trop mal en ce moment, on a pas une avalanche de top tier comme on a pu le voir sur sf4. La répartition des persos suit pas forcément la tier list.

----------


## Kamikaze

Avalanche de top tier sur SF4 ce qu'il faut pas lire nom de dieu  ::o: 

Ça doit être le jeu le plus équilibré sorti en terme de résultats en tournoi, suffit de regarder les top 8. Ou de citer les top players et leur perso
Gen (xian, amiyu), Rose (luffy, sako), Ibuki (acqua, sako), E Ryu (daigo), Oni (wao, sanford), Ryu (daigo), Rufus (kindevu), Sagat (bonchan), Viper (latif, kyabetsu), Dhalsim (f champ, YHC Mochi), Rolento (nemo), Yun (Kazunoko), Adon (gamerbee), Fei Long (fuudo), Balrog (R, PR Rog), Akuma (Tokido), Juri (aiai), zangief (snake eyez), guile (dieminion, knuckle du) tous les persos ont fait de gros résultats, et la liste continue en vrai... Meilleur jeu niveau équilibrage, no contest

SFV niveau équilibrage ça a l'air d'aller, pas forcément pour les bonnes raisons. Tu verras jamais un Ryu cette saison par exemple et des persos dominent clairement (mais ils sont nombreux): Necalli, Zangief, Balrog, Laura, Ken, Guile, Ibuki, Karin, Mika

Enfin rien que cette petite liste ça fait rentrer SFV dans le top easy (concernant l'équilibrage). C'est la taille du cast de certains autres jeux limite. Genre SFIII

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Bon après je veux bien qu'on dise que sur Vanilla Sagat et Akuma pullulaient

----------


## Hem

Bah perso j'ai vraiment eu l'impression de me manger une montagne de Seth/Elena/E.Ryu à leurs époques respectives. C'est peut être purement subjectif remarque, vu que je pouvais pas blairer ces persos.

----------


## Kamikaze

Ouais j'ai pas l'impression qu'on parle de la même chose en fait, wahou parlait de la représentation en tournoi pas de la plèbe online

Sinon doit y avoir les stats SF4 en ligne et je mets un bras que Seth et Elena sont en bas de la liste clairement. Y'en avait quasiment aucun en ligne.

D'ailleurs le jeu est toujours actif online et j'ai jamais vu un seul seth ni une seule elena depuis 1 an au moins

----------


## Hem

Je parlais pas du tout du online.

----------


## Kamikaze

Ah.

Bah Seth c'est simple y'avait Poongko et parfois Problem X, un Dashio caché peut-être
Elena ouais, Xian, Gamerbee et Justin Wong l'ont testé mais bon elle a pas vécu longtemps en tournoi et c'est pas vraiment un main
E.Ryu Sako et Daigo

Les top de L'evo sont assez représentatif de ce que donne le jeu en tournoi, beaucoup de variété

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Evo_2012
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Evo_2013
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Evo_2014
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Evo_2015

Pareil pour les capcom cup

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Capcom_Cup

Très très divers.

----------


## Mr Thy

Je pense que la représentation d'Elena c'était surtout vers la fin, parce que c'était un perso tellement méconnu (certains diront cheap/pas fini) qu'il en devenait viable. Si USF4 était resté actif encore un peu plus longtemps, elle serait retombé un peu plus bas.

Mais même dans SFV le cast est assez équilibré. A part quelques exceptions, n'importe quel perso est capable de gagner le tournoi. Surtout au plus haut niveau.

Regardez ce qui se passait avec KOFXIII est UMVC3 par exemple et reparlez moi de représentation équilibrée en tournoi.

Mais plus sérieusement: un Bison à la CapCup, mais où va le monde  ::ninja::

----------


## Kamikaze

Bah sur KOF XIII et UMVC3 t'as quand même le biais de la faible population. Sur SF4 c'était le jeu le plus joué, donc les gimmicks faciles ça disparait et les persos sont révélés à fond.

Tu mets une petite population sur SF4 personne ne découvre Gen ni Rose. Même Fei Long, il a fallu du temps pour qu'il émerge, et c'est pas particulièrement du aux divers patchs.

Les jeux de combats sont très complexes, ça n'apparait pas instantanément et certainement pas avec une population aussi faible

- - - Mise à jour - - -

D'ailleurs UMVC3 suffit d'enlever un seul joueur, Chris G, et le jeu n'a rien à voir, un seul mec. Tu multiplies la population par 10, y'a peut-être plusieurs Chris G qui ont l'idée

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Chin dans KOF XIII n'a été révélé que sur la fin d'ailleurs. Et Luffy commençait à dominer avec King et Vice. Bref les preuves sont là, c'est très concret

----------


## Mr Thy

Ouais, je suis certain que même maintenant il y a encore des choses qui se dècouvrent dans les anciens jeux.

Un jour, Dan et Deejaÿ seront considérés god tier. Ahem.

----------


## Kamikaze

Personne t'a mis au courant pour DJ? Il est top tier

----------


## Wahou

Les demis de la Gfinity elite series maintenant. On rigole bien.
https://www.twitch.tv/gfinitytv

A mais ça dure 10min ce truc...remboursez !

----------


## Hem

Je débarque et je vois Menat vs Abigail  ::XD:: . Magnifique.

----------


## Yoggsothoth

https://twitter.com/streetfighter/st...71704717303808

----------


## Kamikaze

> Les braguettes de la Capcup:


- - - Mise à jour - - -

Kazunoko, Xian, GO1 (avec Menat) et Tokido, mes chouchous que je vais suivre

----------


## von_yaourt

Marrant, j'ai les mêmes chouchous que toi, mais faut ajouter Dogura dedans. 

Xian n'a pas fait une grosse fin de saison, je me demande ce qu'il va donner à ce niveau là.

----------


## Kamikaze

J'ai tellement rien suivi que je sais même pas sur quoi il est Dogura, Urien?

----------


## Mr Thy

Vi.

----------


## von_yaourt

Wow, t'as du retard en effet. Il a le meilleur Urien (pas le plus explosif, mais le plus solide) de la saison, et il counterpick Bison de temps en temps.

----------


## Wahou

La fidélité au schnaps me pousse à supporter Itazan et Fuudo, et Luffy parce que voilà... j'aime pas Menat mais c'est vrai que c'est impressionnant de voir GO1 jouer. Sans espoir aucun pour le Dhalsim en revanche. Je l'annonce défait au premier tour. Curieux de voir le Zeku de Bigbird même si ça m'étonnerait qu'il soit déjà au niveau...
Bref, ça va être cool !  ::lol::

----------


## Kamikaze

Y'a un sim?

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Ah le brésilien, jamais vu

----------


## wcxd

J'aimerai tellement que Fuudo gagne, ce mec est tellement ouf dans son jeu. Mais j'ai l'impression qu'il est trop fragile mentalement, il craque toujours dans les moments décisifs.

----------


## Rom1

Désolé de vous déranger mais je voulais savoir si il y avait un topic MvCi ?

----------


## Kamikaze

Ici

- - - Mise à jour - - -

( ::ninja:: )

(Sinon, non je crois pas)

----------


## Rom1

Merci Kami, t'es comme un frère pour moi.

----------


## Hem

C'est à quel niveau que ça commence à jouer au jeu en ranked? J'essaie d'y revenir de temps en temps mais bordel j'y arrive pas.
Pour l'instant je crois que j'ai pas croisé un seul mec qui veuille vraiment se taper.

Soit ça backdash à l'infini, soit ça lag, soit ça smurf. Du coup j'essaie 10 min et j'arrête parce que je me fais super chier...

----------


## Hige

De ce que j'ai croisé en Platinum, c'était pas vraiment mieux. Imho ça doit être vers Ultra Platinum/Diamond

----------


## Yoggsothoth

> C'est à quel niveau que ça commence à jouer au jeu en ranked? J'essaie d'y revenir de temps en temps mais bordel j'y arrive pas.
> Pour l'instant je crois que j'ai pas croisé un seul mec qui veuille vraiment se taper.
> 
> Soit ça backdash à l'infini, soit ça lag, soit ça smurf. Du coup j'essaie 10 min et j'arrête parce que je me fais super chier...


Ajoute moi sur Steam si tu veux, le pad dans ma signature.

----------


## Mjoln

Wahou regarde ça !  :;): https://youtu.be/DwBVTVkKRRc?t=5m24s

----------


## wcxd

J'avais toujours cru que Guile était devenu un perso rushdown dans SFV 5. Mais en fait, déjà dans SFIV il était bien offensif, avec des combos à base de FADC proches de son loop VTrigger.

----------


## Hem

> Ajoute moi sur Steam si tu veux, le pad dans ma signature.


Ouai enfin je suis en bronze hein, tu vas pas t'amuser avec moi.

Je persiste malgré tout mais doit y avoir genre 1 rencontre sur 3 où je tombe pas sur un singe.

----------


## Mr Thy

Mais si, et t'apprendras beaucoup en jouant contre lui je crois. L'est gentil Yogg.

Moi aussi tu peu me rajouter, si tu veux te battre à l'occasion.

----------


## ababa

Son Alex et Birdie sont très gentils  :<_<:

----------


## SquiZz

> Ouai enfin je suis en bronze hein, tu vas pas t'amuser avec moi.


Je pense surtout que ce n'est pas très instructif pour toi. Tu vas te prendre des 15-0 où tu ne vas rien comprendre et te faire enchainer 90% du match. 
Si encore il y avait le chat qui permet de discuter et de comprendre pourquoi on se fait défoncer, mais ce n'est pas forcément le cas. 
Trouve toi des joueurs bronze / silver (comme moi par exemple) et à l'occasion fait quelques matchs contre des vrais joueurs comme Yogg / Kami.

----------


## Seb Ryu 84

@Hem: ajoutes-moi aussi (niveau Silver), je joue le soir entre 20h et 21h la plupart du temps  :;):

----------


## Fisc

> C'est à quel niveau que ça commence à jouer au jeu en ranked? J'essaie d'y revenir de temps en temps mais bordel j'y arrive pas.
> Pour l'instant je crois que j'ai pas croisé un seul mec qui veuille vraiment se taper.
> 
> Soit ça backdash à l'infini, soit ça lag, soit ça smurf. Du coup j'essaie 10 min et j'arrête parce que je me fais super chier...


Le pire ce sont les joueurs qui ont clairement un bon niveau (par rapport au mien en tout cas) mais qui appliquent quand mêmes des strats petits bras ultra frustrantes. Et en général c'est impossible de vraiment s’entraîner à contrer leur cheese, vu qu'ils quittent des que tu leur prend une manche par accident.  ::sad::

----------


## keolhan

Plop ! si vous cherchez un p'tit silver  :;): 
les contacts qui jouent encore à sf5 se font rare.....

CFN ou Steam : Keolhan

----------


## ababa

Tu joues quel perso?  ::huh::

----------


## keolhan

> Tu joues quel perso?


Ibuki en main
un peu de karin ou birdie

----------


## Mr Thy

> Je pense surtout que ce n'est pas très instructif pour toi. Tu vas te prendre des 15-0 où tu ne vas rien comprendre et te faire enchainer 90% du match. 
> Si encore il y avait le chat qui permet de discuter et de comprendre pourquoi on se fait défoncer, mais ce n'est pas forcément le cas. 
> Trouve toi des joueurs bronze / silver (comme moi par exemple) et à l'occasion fait quelques matchs contre des vrais joueurs comme Yogg / Kami.


C'est pour ça aussi que si on est sur le Discord/Mumble, on essaie d'expliquer (du moins Yogg et moi, mais je suppose les autres aussi) sur quoi tu dois travailler. Qu'ils nous écoutent c'est une autre affaire  ::ninja:: 

Ca sert à rien de juste frimer qu'on peut défoncer quelqu'un, tout le monde peut se faire ouvrir par quelqu'un un jour (ou plusieurs, d'affilée  :tired: ). Par contre, c'est chouette quand tu vois un poto progresser (et surtout de l'entendre crier "ENFIN!!! j'ai pris un round à ce perso de m*rde!).

On est la pour s'amuser et s'entraider, quoi.

 :Beer:

----------


## ababa

> Ibuki en main
> un peu de karin ou birdie


Je déteste Ibuki  ::sad:: 
Mais t'inquiètes, je déteste 80% du roster (Alex, Bison, Rog, Urien, Birdie, Guile, Laura...)  ::ninja::

----------


## Mr Thy

Allons allons, après un certain temps faut avoir le courrage d'admettre ton masochisme et que t'adores te prendre des baffes.











Surtout après le énième boule mal espacée  ::ninja::

----------


## keolhan

Ba après c'est sur il faut être persévérant !
J'ai beau me prendre des roustes à répétition.... ça ne me décourage pas, au contraire, je me dit qu'il faut que je comprenne des truc et que j'arrive enfin à prendre un round à ce put*** de perso ^^

J'ai mon pote avec qui je me suis mis au jeu, qui du coup, depuis que je le bat, ne veut plus jouer.... quand il ne gagne plus, ça ne l'amuse plus... moi de mon coté, je continu..;
résultat, ba moi je progresse et lui non...

----------


## Vorshakaar

Hey ! Je suis encore bronze moi !  ::lol:: 

Il faut juste que je trouve l'envie de faire autre chose que les défis hebdomadaires.

----------


## Mjoln

Ajoute moi aussi  :;):  Mjoln sur steam et Mjoln_ sur le CFN. Je vais enfin pouvoir rejouer un peu le soir à partir de cette semaine normalement  ::lol:: Et Thy a raison, on pourra causer via Discord, c'est plus sympa.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Oh et au fait, ce week end c'est la fin de la Capcom Cup, on se retrouve sur le discord pour suivre les matches en mangeant des chips et en buvant des bières ? J'espère que ce sera pas trop tard dans la nuit pour nous... 
Les Last chance qualifier vont êtrr un vrai tournoi dans le tournoi avec Xia Hai, Infil et Gamerbe dans la compet, entre autres. ça risque de dépoter sévère  ::):

----------


## Kamikaze

Ouais je vais mater la cup je pense, à voir les horaires mais je suis en vac ça devrait aller. Faut voir que l'extension de Path of Exile sorte pas en même temps aussi  ::ninja::

----------


## Wahou

J'essaierai d'être dans les parages pour (discu)tailler sur le discord ! Quelqu'un sait ce que ça va donner quoi en horaires pour nous ?

----------


## von_yaourt

Je ne serai sans doute pas chez moi le week-end, mais le vendredi soir je regarderai, ouais. Je ne sais pas qui sortira du last chance qualifier (y a Nemo et Mago en gros noms JP, mais je parierais plutôt sur Kubo ou Gamerbee s'ils sont là), mais ce sera rigolo à regarder.

Après ce sera le vrai tournoi, je regarderai aussi avec attention, même si c'est couru d'avance que le top 3 sera Yukadon/Tokido/Kazunoko dans n'importe quel ordre.  ::ninja::

----------


## Hem

Le online est vraiment merdique où ça vient de moi? J'ai pas de problème sur d'autres jeu (Tekken inclus) mais celui-ci ça lag non-stop. Ça me parait trop gros pour que ça vienne du jeu ou des mecs en face.
Et en plus y'a 0 indicateurs in-game.

----------


## von_yaourt

Le online du jeu est merdique.

----------


## Kamikaze

Je suis à peu près convaincu qu'il est merdique, particulièrement depuis je sais plus quelle update. Depuis Paris ça lag, depuis la Suisse ça lag, j'ai testé chez des potes ça lag. Au minimum y'a du rollback comme ce que j'avais évoqué dans la vidéo de Vesper que j'avais postée, mega pénible

----------


## Hem

Et en plus je croise que des mecs qui sautent partout pour rentrer des cross-up et des guiles... faut l'aimer ce jeu...  ::XD:: . J'en viendrais presque à idolâtrer les mecs qui se tuent à l'infinie sur le online.

----------


## Mjoln

Ce soir à minuit heure française, ça streame l'arcade mode de l'AE sur le twitch de capcom unity !

----------


## Yoggsothoth

::lol:: 
ça sera décisif à mes yeux, soit je me remets à fond sur le jeu soit je passe définitivement sur Tekken .

----------


## Mjoln

> soit je passe définitivement sur Tekken .


 ::cry::

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Roh t'en fait pas Alex sera toujours d'attaque  :Beer:

----------


## Mjoln

::lol::

----------


## Mr Thy

Bizarre ta définition de définitivement  ::ninja::

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Mais Mjoln est au delà de l'infini dans mon estime, donc ça ce tient  :;):

----------


## Kamikaze

> Moln

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Je vois pas de quoi tu parles  ::ninja::

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Quoi ils vont montrer que le mode Arcade de ...l'Arcade édition !? 

Edit: Et les mecs ne savent pas jouer au jeu...

----------


## Kamikaze

Mon dieu l'interface en or est immonde

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Ce stream de l'ennui...Capcom 'tain réveillez vous là ! Même pas un mec qui MAITRISE le jeu pour nous montrez les nouveau v-trigger...deux mecs au pif qui jouent au mode arcade...et ils sont deux...pas de versus là...et le mode arcade avec en premier SF 1 donc, avec Zeku et Abigail...ok .

Tekken i'm coming !

----------


## Hem

C'est la nouvelle interface par défaut? C'est effectivement sacrément moche.

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Oui c'est vraiment immonde et sans saveur/personnalité .

EDIT : Mjoln choppe Tekken !

----------


## ababa

J'espère qu'on pourra changer la couleur des menus paske que c'est pas possible ce gold  :Facepalm:

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Pour les vieux :

----------


## ababa

Il joue comme un Ken du live  ::ninja::

----------


## Yoggsothoth

qui vient juste d'acheter le jeu...

----------


## Hem

> Edit: Et les mecs ne savent pas jouer au jeu...


C'est violent. Le pire c'est qu'ils font genre qu'ils connaissent des trucs et qu'ils jouent au jeu depuis 20 ans  ::XD:: .

----------


## Mr Thy

Je vois pas de quoi vous parlez...






Spoiler Alert! 


Tellement ébloui par le bling

----------


## ababa

40 boules pour un GOLD theme et des V-T level 2  :tired:

----------


## von_yaourt

Pourquoi y a le logo de Street Fighter Alpha derrière ?  :tired: 

Pourquoi ils ne sortent pas un Street Fighter Alpha 4 avec le moteur de l'époque ?  :Emo:

----------


## Yoggsothoth

> 40 boules pour un GOLD theme et des V-T level 2


Elle est gratuite la maj .
Heureusement j'ai envie de dire .

----------


## Hem

De ce que j'ai compris le mode arcade c'est pleins de mode arcade sur le thème des anciens jeux. Enfin thème c'est un grand mot, ça reprend juste le cast et les costumes nostalgies.

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Exactement .

----------


## Kamikaze

Ils sont sérieux les deux présentateurs? Ils essayent de tuer le jeu?

'Tain si le mode arcade c'est exclusivement du contenu existant réutilisé :/

----------


## Mr Thy

Ah ouais, je viens de voir les deux loustics. C'est eux qui faisaient un concours pour pouvoir gagner des costards gratos (en gagnant contre eux), quand X-Kira (le dataminer) s'est présenté pour se battre. Juste au moment de mentionner le nom, la régie leur a insuflé un truc à l'oreillette, et c'est devenu très silentieux pendant un moment.
Ces mecs ne suivent pas du tout le jeu. Ce sont juste deux couillons de la PR Capcom en général.

- - - Updated - - -

Street Fighter III. Laura Matsuda. Mouais.

----------


## ababa

Mais le mode arcade quand t'as pas tous les persos DLC, tu te bats contre un roster minuscule 

- FIX l'online

- Optimise ton jeu pour les petites configs

- Améliore le jeu de boule de Ryu

C'est tout ce que demande le peuple  ::sad::

----------


## von_yaourt

C'est là que je me rends compte que les streams d'Arcsys sont cools en fait. Non seulement ils ont des mecs forts pour tester le jeu en interne, mais en plus ils invitent souvent des gros joueurs d'arcade de leur communauté pour faire des streams de présentations pareils. 

Mais on peut se rendre compte que les nouveaux spéciaux sont donc inféodés au v-trigger, et c'est vraiment pas cool.

----------


## Kamikaze

C'était garanti quand même :/ vu le trailer

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Ils sont morts à l'intérieur les deux guignols

----------


## Ouro

Aucune utilité ce live twitch au final.

----------


## Mr Thy

> C'est là que je me rends compte que les streams d'Arcsys sont cools en fait. Non seulement ils ont des mecs forts pour tester le jeu en interne, mais en plus ils invitent souvent des gros joueurs d'arcade de leur communauté pour faire des streams de présentations pareils. 
> 
> Mais on peut se rendre compte que les nouveaux spéciaux sont donc inféodés au v-trigger, et c'est vraiment pas cool.


Mouais, mais autant les trailers de Matt Edwards sont nazes, au moins pendant les stream Winner Stays On, ils ont des joueurs pas trop pourris (bon pas la crême de la crême tout le temps, mais au moins des joueurs comme ProblemX, ISDD ou Packz). 
Mais là, c'est deux mecs experts en Candy Crush qu'ils nous mettent, c'est pauvre.

----------


## ababa

On verra plus à la Capcom Cup?

Ou y aura d'autres streams d'ici là?

----------


## Mr Thy

On va présenter le nouveau V-trigger d'Ibuki.

"Y a deux moyens de jeter le shuriken. Le premier euh, va tout droit et euh, revient. Le deuxième, euh... va en l'air, euuh. Je sais plus..."

La prépa de la présentation, époustouflante.

----------


## Hem

Tu files la démo 5 min à n'importe quel joueur confirmé, il fait mieux que les mecs qu'on a vu  ::XD:: .

----------


## Kamikaze

J'allais parier un sandwich au poulet qu'on verrait que des persos déjà vu dans le trailer

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Voila j'ai faim maintenant  ::|:

----------


## Mjoln

Ils ont même pas montré dictateur bordel  ::sad::

----------


## Mr Thy

Tant mieux, t'aurais encore été plus déçu.

----------


## Kamikaze

Ah mais on débarque en fait. Apparemment c'est connu depuis 2016, frame drop sur PS4 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kmkt...utu.be&t=2m29s

----------


## Wahou

Ca se chauffe déjà !

https://clips.twitch.tv/LightEnthusiasticBorkRaccAttack

Sinon moi je m'amuse bien avec Chun Li. Elle a une bonne trousse à outils dans le pressing et quelques arnaques sympa (avec le stomp ou dans le coin). Je drop toujours 95% des combos mais je persévère.  :;):

----------


## Wahou

Rappelons que cet homme n'est pas qualifié.  ::): 
https://clips.twitch.tv/AliveSoftAnteaterWOOP

----------


## Zerger

Le combo de 20 secondes  :tired: 
Perso, je me le prend, j'alt-F4

----------


## Kamikaze

Les nouvelles trigger:

http://www.capcom-unity.com/strumsli...arcade-edition

----------


## Hige

> Les nouvelles trigger:
> 
> http://www.capcom-unity.com/strumsli...arcade-edition


On a la Karin de Zero 3 avec ses contres  :Mellow2: 

Choix de style offensif ou défensif suivant les match-ups  :Mellow2:

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Ah bah enfin ! le contre de Karin  ::lol::  Hummmm vais peut être y jeter un œil du coup  ::siffle::

----------


## wcxd

Autant y'a des nouveaux triggers qui ont l'air cool (Dhalsim !!, Juri même si je pense qu'au final il ne sera pas fort, Dicta), autant certains donnent l'impression d'être une redite de ce qui existe déjà (Ryu, Ken) ou emprunté à d'autres persos (Vega qui ressemble au VSkill de Kolin).

Lol Laura qui gagne un autre toxic command dash, et invincible en plus... -_-

Punaise ça va être un beau bordel à jouer Guile, avec tous ces projectiles à l'écran.

Ok ajoutons une cmd throw à Boxer...

- - - Mise à jour - - -

En tout cas je suis content qu'ils aient laissé un "bloque-stun" au vtrigger de Kolin, même si du coup ça fait doublon avec l'ancien et qu'un des deux risque de n'être jamais utilisé...

----------


## Fisc

Donc Ed à un Psycho Snatcher "amélioré" qui peut toujours être gardé ? Mouais. Faut voir en action à quelle vitesse ça part et les dégâts potentiel qu'on peut caser derrière.  :ouaiouai:

----------


## Wahou

Il est peut être question de virer les throw loops dans le coin aussi (en augmentant le push back de la choppe), à voir à la fin.

Sinon pour le calendrier du week end j'ai calculé pour les horaires Fr :
Friday (Dec 8) Last Chance Qualifier	: 20h (vendredi) - 6h (samedi)
Saturday (Dec 9) Top 32 - Top 8 : 20h (vendredi) - 6h (dimanche)
Sunday (Dec 10) Top 8 Finals :	23 h (dimanche) - 5h (lundi)

Vous avez pareil ?

----------


## Kamikaze

L'implem' est dégueulasse pour Ken d'ailleurs, quand il choppe dans le coin il recule, poussé par une main invisible  :Facepalm:  mais bon c'est assez typique de leur philosophie de dev depuis USF4, on utilise les assets existants et c'est clairement pas le même niveau de qualité que le jeu de base. Ça semble pareil pour ce mode arcade et les v trigger

----------


## Kamikaze

Intéressant  ::o: 

https://game.capcom.com/cfn/sfv/promotion/ae

----------


## Fisc

Ce qui manque à ce jeu c'est un mode entrainement spécifiquement contre le cheese. J'ai vraiment du mal avec les adversaires qui reculent sans arrêt et spamment des projectiles rapides souvent le match est plié avant que j'ai vraiment eu le temps de m'adapter pour contrer leur bullshit.

J'ai moins de mal avec les fromagers du corps à corps qui exploitent sans arret le même combo un peu tricky. Suffit d'un peu de patience pour les laisser s'empaler. Mais les spammers-reculeurs, tu galère pour passer le barrage, tu mange un pif et ils 'enfuient dans l'autre sens. C'est lourd. LOURD.  ::|:

----------


## Kamikaze

> un peu de patience pour les laisser s'empaler





> les adversaires qui reculent sans arrêt


git gud

----------


## Fisc

Ben non. Tout le principe du reculeur-spammer, c'est que je peut pas juste être patient et le laisser se tuer tout seul. Faut que je l'approche activement pour le sanctionner et j'ai vraiment du mal à faire ça sans manger une tonne de projectiles. A ma connaissance j'ai pas d'équivalent au tastu sur Ed pour traverser les projos.

----------


## ababa

J'ai vu personne spammer des projectiles, à part Guile 
A part Guile, les projectiles ont une recovery de merde, je le sais, je me fais tout le temps punir avec les boules  :ouaiouai:

----------


## Kamikaze

Ouais je soulignais le fait que l'adversaire qui vient s'empaler sur Fisc il se dit sûrement que t'es un reculeur turtle.

Tu découvres un truc qui est connu depuis 30 ans dans les jeux de combat. 

Il faut utiliser les déplacements, si t'es à portée de saut, l'adversaire ne peut pas faire de projectile, sinon il mange un saut. De plus il ne peut pas reculer à l'infini, y'a un mur derrière.

Enfin ED peut faire son v reversal après avoir bloqué un projo pour s'approcher, ou simplement utiliser son projectile en 2 parties qui est fait pour contrer les projectiles adverses.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Il peut punir avec sa super aussi

----------


## Hem

> ...


En fait le problème c'est pas que la solution n'existe pas, c'est juste que le temps de la trouver et de la mettre en place dans une partie en ligne, bah t'es mort. Du coup c'est pas très efficace comme entrainement.

Par contre @Fisc tu peux configurer l'IA du mode entrainement pour qu'elle fasse ce que tu veux.

----------


## Kamikaze

The only winning move is not to play?

Nan mais les mecs ouais vous allez apprendre en perdant c'est normal, tu va pas tartiner les darons de 20 ans sur le jeu qui jouaient à SF2 sur borne au café du coin entre 2 parties de flipper

Et sinon tu vas en training et tu record le bot pour repliquer la strat et tu trouves la solution.

Tu peux pas d'entrainer contre un humain sans humain

- - - Mise à jour - - -

C'es très efficace comme entrainement de perdre, suffit de jouer différemment la partie suivante!

----------


## Fisc

> En fait le problème c'est pas que la solution n'existe pas, c'est juste que le temps de la trouver et de la mettre en place dans une partie en ligne, bah t'es mort. Du coup c'est pas très efficace comme entrainement.


Exactement.

C'est un Urien lvl 50+ (qui se ballade en bronze, legit...) qui m'a un brin agacé ce matin. On sent que le mec a travaillé son cheese, parce qu'il spamme ses bouboules qui partent super vite, sans temps mort. Quand j'essaie de dasher entre les boules je prend la suivante. Quand j'essaye de sauter il envoie la boule en l'air, quand j'essaye de contrer avec psycho spark -> shot, le mec charge sa boule qui du coup bat la mienne. Et mon EX shot, ne bat pas la boule chargée normale d'Urien. Oh et je peut pas juste, marcher et garder, vu qu'il spam tellement vite que j'avance à peine.

Je doute pas qu'en maîtrisant les timings, les distance ,et avec la connaissance du matchup il  a moyen de passer. Seulement y a pas vraiment l'opportunité de pratiquer ce genre d'entrainement particulier à moins d'avoir un partenaire qui veuille bien s'y prêter.

Bref complètement décontenancé et frustré.

----------


## Hem

En gros t'as répondu à un mec qui ne trouve pas le mode online satisfaisant pour s’entraîner face à un certain type de joueur, de devenir meilleur et de jouer online  ::ninja:: .

----------


## ababa

> Exactement.
> 
> C'est *un Urien lvl 50+ (qui se ballade en bronze, legit...)* qui m'a un brin agacé ce matin. On sent que le mec a travaillé son cheese, parce qu'il spamme ses bouboules qui partent super vite, sans temps mort. Quand j'essaie de dasher entre les boules je prend la suivante. Quand j'essaye de sauter il envoie la boule en l'air, quand j'essaye de contrer avec psycho spark -> shot, le mec charge sa boule qui du coup bat la mienne. Et mon EX shot, ne bat pas la boule chargée normale d'Urien. Oh et je peut pas juste, marcher et garder, vu qu'il spam tellement vite que j'avance à peine.
> 
> Je doute pas qu'en maîtrisant les timings, les distance ,et avec la connaissance du matchup il  a moyen de passer. Seulement y a pas vraiment l'opportunité de pratiquer ce genre d'entrainement particulier à moins d'avoir un partenaire qui veuille bien s'y prêter.
> 
> Bref complètement décontenancé et frustré.


Ça doit être le compte caché de Yogg   ::ninja:: 
Urien c'est difficile en bronze, y en a peu et c'est un perso de la carotte  :Emo:

----------


## Kamikaze

Tu peux reproduire son timing en training, voir le replay et visualiser les trous, y'a des solutions, mentalement tu peux revoir le truc aussi, regarder les vidéos d'un bon joueur de ED contre un Urien.

S'pas vraiment valable de dire que c'est juste une question de pratique.

Et si tu peux te contenter de marcher, le pushback est pas suffisant, en plus tu parles de boule en l'air, bah si tu sautes jamais quand il fait une boule en l'air tu en profites pour dasher en avant. Il peut pas avoir tout le temps raison comme tu le décris en jouant en anticipant tes choix. Y'a les solutions dans ton propre post: s'il varie en prévision, bah toi tu varies pas et tu punis quand il choisit la mauvaise variation.

50 pompes et on arrête les pleurnicheries

----------


## Hem

> Et *si tu peux te contenter de marcher*, le pushback est pas suffisant


En vrai c'est souvent la solution ultime en Bronze.

----------


## Kamikaze

Oui

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Ultimement marche avant et marche arrière sont les trucs les plus viables (0 risque, faible reward) d'où le fait que les persos avec une bonne vitesse de marche sont souvent forts

----------


## yodaxy

> Ben non. Tout le principe du reculeur-spammer, c'est que je peut pas juste être patient et le laisser se tuer tout seul. Faut que je l'approche activement pour le sanctionner et j'ai vraiment du mal à faire ça sans manger une tonne de projectiles. A ma connaissance j'ai pas d'équivalent au tastu sur Ed pour traverser les projos.


Pourtant Ed c'est bien LE perso qui a les moyens de contrer les projectiles. Avant+MP quand la boule adverse arrive devant toi puis MP pour lancer ta propre boule, à bonne distance le mec va vite arrêter de t'en envoyer  :;): 

EDIT : et ça ne change pas grand chose que ce soit Urien, si il te lance une boule normale tu fais ça et si il charge tu as largement le temps de venir le punir (sauf si il est à l'autre bout de l'écran mais bon).

Sinon chouette les nouveaux V-Triggers, Laura  ::wub::  Une esquive invincible + dash et choppe spé juste derrière, ababa va encore plus me détester  ::XD:: 

Et Juri qui draine la barre de Ex de l'adversaire, tranquille !  ::o:

----------


## ababa

Les devs de Capcom sont fans de la brésilienne  ::|: 
Je sais pas si le nouveau VT de Ryu est utile par contre?
Bah c'est comme un Parry, or le après le Parry tu peux faire un combo avec le VT

----------


## yodaxy

> Les devs de Capcom sont fans de la brésilienne 
> Je sais pas si le nouveau VT de Ryu est utile par contre?
> Bah c'est comme un Parry, or le après le Parry tu peux faire un combo avec le VT


Je dirais que ça ressemble plutôt à une focus (comme le 4) mais avec plus de patate. Par contre il me semble que tu vas pouvoir cancel les boules/dragons avec.

----------


## Fisc

Je serai curieux quand même de voir jusqu’où vous arrivez à marcher normalement entre les boules les plus rapides d'un Urien qui spame à la perfection et combien de dégâts vous aurez pris à l'arrivé.

Pour avoir reproduit l'expérience en mode training sur le conseil de kami, c'est chaud. Celà dit y a bien moyen d'avancer en bloquant avec spark/shot, mais le timing reste serré du cul et si je me goure je mange pleine face.

Faut sérieusement que j'apprenne à utiliser mon V-reversal aussi. J'y pense jamais et il me fait traverser la moitié de l'écran... C'est en gros exactement ce que je cherchais sauf que j'avais oublié que je l'avais...  ::unsure::

----------


## Hem

Euh, bah jusqu'au càc?
Quand tu sais plus trop quoi faire pour continuer d'avancer sans te faire punir, tu marches et tu bloques. Tu vas assez vite arriver à une portée où tu vas pouvoir lui faire bouffer sa boule dans ses dents et donc l'obliger à faire autre chose (et en Bronze y'a peu de chance pour que l'autre chose ça soit un truc bien).

----------


## SquiZz

> Les devs de Capcom sont fans de la brésilienne


Le Vt de base est passé à 3 barres...

----------


## von_yaourt

> Exactement.
> 
> C'est un Urien lvl 50+ (qui se ballade en bronze, legit...) qui m'a un brin agacé ce matin. On sent que le mec a travaillé son cheese, parce qu'il spamme ses bouboules qui partent super vite, sans temps mort. Quand j'essaie de dasher entre les boules je prend la suivante. Quand j'essaye de sauter il envoie la boule en l'air, quand j'essaye de contrer avec psycho spark -> shot, le mec charge sa boule qui du coup bat la mienne. Et mon EX shot, ne bat pas la boule chargée normale d'Urien. Oh et je peut pas juste, marcher et garder, vu qu'il spam tellement vite que j'avance à peine.
> 
> Je doute pas qu'en maîtrisant les timings, les distance ,et avec la connaissance du matchup il  a moyen de passer. Seulement y a pas vraiment l'opportunité de pratiquer ce genre d'entrainement particulier à moins d'avoir un partenaire qui veuille bien s'y prêter.
> 
> Bref complètement décontenancé et frustré.


Le spam de boules c'est un peu le plus mauvais gameplan d'Urien, à moins de tomber contre un perso ultra lent façon Zangief. En vrai, les boules au sol, si tu sautes sur le start-up quand tu le vois t'as jump-in gratuit à la bonne distance. Il ne peut pas faire la boule aérienne en pur anti-air, il est obligé d'anticiper le saut. Donc faut que tu restes à distance de jump-in et que tu réagisses, et pour être à cette distance c'est pas très dur vu la vitesse de marche dans le jeu.

D'ailleurs, globalement le seul perso qui a un gameplan legit en spammant les projectiles, dans SFV, c'est Guile. Le jeu de boules est globalement très mauvais dans le jeu, énormément de persos peuvent punir des deux tiers de l'écran avec un EX, et les jump-ins font souvent 40% de dégâts. Regarde les pros jouer, tu verras que la meta ce n'est pas le projectile mais le corps à corps.

----------


## Mjoln

Y a pas que les Vtrigers 2 en plus dans AE. Y a aussi de nouveaux spéciaux. Ryu : quart de cercle avant pied. 


https://game.capcom.com/cfn/sfv/char...yu/movelist#ae

----------


## Kamikaze

10 pages de retard

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Intéressant 
> 
> https://game.capcom.com/cfn/sfv/promotion/ae


Soul Spiral pour Menat aussi, curieux de voir ce que c'est. Déjà que le perso est fort ça serait cool

----------


## Mjoln

::cry::

----------


## Hem

C'est pas des speciaux utilisables seulement pendant les nouveaux vt?

----------


## Kamikaze

Certains ouais mais pour d'autres ça laisse penser qu'ils seront standalone

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

> Sinon chouette les nouveaux V-Triggers, Laura  Une esquive invincible + dash et choppe spé juste derrière, ababa va encore plus me détester


Tu dispenserais pas des cours ?  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Mr Thy

> Y a pas que les Vtrigers 2 en plus dans AE. Y a aussi de nouveaux spéciaux. Ryu : quart de cercle avant pied. 
> https://tof.cx/images/2017/12/08/057...f49eddcee5.png


C'est son coup de pied de Sf3 by the way

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Quasi tout les coups sont des repompes d'anciens moves, mais bon Capcom va ce faire détruire par Namco Bandai de toute façon  .

Je remets ici pour ceux qui ne le sauraient pas :

----------


## Hige

Donkey kick ?

----------


## Mr Thy

Oui.

----------


## Supergounou

Ca vaut quoi SoulCalibur, niveau technicité?

----------


## Hige

Quelqu'un serait assez gentil pour me rappeler les horaires du last qualifier et de la CapCup chez nous ?  :Emo:

----------


## Kamikaze

Simple mais profond, après malheureusement la plupart des SoulCa sortit était pas considérés super niveau gameplay, seul le 2 a vraiment brillé compétitivement

----------


## ababa

La Sophia dans le trailer, elle fait des Parry?  ::lol::

----------


## Kamikaze

Ouais mais c'est un type de parry pas vu avant dans SoulCa, nouvelle mécanique

----------


## Mjoln

@hige Je pensais que ça commenaçit à 20 h. Mais ça doit être 21 h à cause de l'heure d"hiver j'imagine.

----------


## yodaxy

> Tu dispenserais pas des cours ?


On peut se faire des sessions de jeu si tu veux, id Steam et CFN : yodaxy  ::): 

Même si je joue plutôt à Killer Instinct en ce moment  ::ninja::

----------


## Hige

> @hige Je pensais que ça commenaçit à 20 h. Mais ça doit être 21 h à cause de l'heure d"hiver j'imagine.


Cimer tonton Mjoln  ::lol::

----------


## Vorshakaar

> tu va pas tartiner les darons de 20 ans sur le jeu qui jouaient à SF2 sur borne au café du coin entre 2 parties de flipper


J'y jouais à SF 2 en arcade à l'époque au collège, tu vois le résultat  ::rolleyes::  .




> Soul Spiral pour Menat aussi, curieux de voir ce que c'est. Déjà que le perso est fort ça serait cool


Je n'ai vu que le soul spark  ::huh::  .

----------


## ababa

https://twitter.com/pr_balrog/status...201344?lang=fr

C'est vrai que le module G-Sync ne fonctionne pas sur SF5?
Mr Thy, tu disais l'avoir activé?  ::huh::

----------


## Supergounou

Y a vraiment des gens qui écoutent Thy?  ::huh:: 




> Simple mais profond, après malheureusement la plupart des SoulCa sortit était pas considérés super niveau gameplay, seul le 2 a vraiment brillé compétitivement


Ok, y a pas de just frame p-link et de focus dash 80 inputs en 10s?

----------


## Mr Thy

> Y a vraiment des gens qui écoutent Thy?


Non, plus depuis quelques années.

----------


## Zerger

> Ca vaut quoi SoulCalibur, niveau technicité?


une liste de coups impressionnante, et un contenu solo béton !

----------


## Supergounou

> Non, plus depuis quelques années.


Dieu merci  ::ninja:: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> une liste de coups impressionnante, et un contenu solo béton !


Il m'en faut bien plus pour m'impressionner.

----------


## Mr Thy

Ouhla, quelle mouche t'as piquée Gounou?

----------


## Supergounou

Juste une mini pique qui m'a fait rire. Puis quand t'as dit "Non, plus depuis quelques années" j'ai cru que tu parlais de:



D'où mon "dieu merci"  ::ninja::

----------


## Mr Thy

Pourtant je disais à tout le monde que t'étais un chic type.

Mais y a plus personne qui m'écoute donc  ::ninja:: 

Mais bon, pour tester, j'ai relancé le jeu. Vsync est désactivé dans le fichier ini. Si je met mon écran en mode ULMB (Gsync ne peut pas être activé en même temps), j'ai du tearing comme au bon vieux temps.
Gsync activé, le tearing disparait. Donc mouais, je sais pas, mais ici je vois bien une différence (question input lag, njet, c'est la même chose, tant que le Vsync n'est pas actif).

Par contre dans USF4, je sais pas pourquoi, mais là c'est njet absolu, y a du tearing (sur l'écran de VS principalement).

----------


## Hige

Ça se rejoint où pour parler en direk live de la CapCup ?

----------


## Supergounou

Dans ton cul 

Spoiler Alert! 


ok j'arrête...

----------


## Hige

Modobell ignore list ft10 avec l'ancien pc  :tired:

----------


## ababa

Sur le chat de Discord  :;):

----------


## Mr Thy

Je serai probablement là dimanche only.

----------


## Yoggsothoth

::wub:: 







*Pour les autres persos*

----------


## Mjoln

Purée, le Last chance qualifier était excellent ! 

Mon top 8 de la Capcom cup : Nemo, Gachikun, problem X, luffy, punk, Justin Wong, Yukadon, Tokido.

----------


## Mjoln

::lol:: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

----------


## von_yaourt

Mes prédictions complètes avec bracket intégral : https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets...it?usp=sharing

Pour résumer pour les fainéants :

1. Yukadon
2. Kazunoko
3. Tokido
4. GO1
5. Haitani
5. Fuudo
7. Dogura
7. Mago

----------


## ababa

Personne ne met Daigo dans les favoris, il va créer la surprise  :Fourbe:

----------


## Wahou

Yukadon c'est crédible. Sinon je pense qu'un non asiatique va faire top 8 (genre Punk) et que Haitani, GO1 et Mago seront plus bas. 
Enfin le jeu des pronos...je préfère y aller match par match au gré de l'oeil du tigre, d'une poignée de mains molle ou d'une suée révélatrice !  ::trollface::

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Finale, Yukadon-Tokido et victoire, évidemment, de Tokido .

----------


## wcxd

Ibuki semble bien nerf.
Plus de 50/50 air reset, plus de juggle pendant les combos VTrigger (seul ender possible = raida, tout le reste whiff).

Et gros nerf des kunais Ex :

----------


## Kamikaze

> L'implem' est dégueulasse pour Ken d'ailleurs, quand il choppe dans le coin il recule, poussé par une main invisible  mais bon c'est assez typique de leur philosophie de dev depuis USF4, on utilise les assets existants et c'est clairement pas le même niveau de qualité que le jeu de base. Ça semble pareil pour ce mode arcade et les v trigger





> Ibuki semble bien nerf.
> Plus de 50/50 air reset, plus de juggle pendant les combos VTrigger (seul ender possible = raida, tout le reste whiff).
> 
> Et gros nerf des kunais Ex :


Nan mais ok, c'est officiel y'a plus aucun doute. Capcom en a plus rien à foutre, y'a deux équipes c'est pas possible. Comment tu peux avoir Zeku d'un côté, et la choppe de Cammy et tous les autres trucs dégueulasse de l'autre? C'est un magnifique pot pourri, ça donne pas envie, aucun souci du détail, 'fin la c'est même plus du détail.

Travail bâclé/on a pas de budget





- - - Mise à jour - - -

----------


## von_yaourt

Pour l'instant mon bracket est 100% juste.

----------


## Mr Thy

A part si le stick Razer aura son mot à dire.

----------


## von_yaourt

C'est SFV, mon bracket est déjà foutu.

----------


## Yoggsothoth

:haha:

----------


## von_yaourt

Dogura, GO1 et Kazunoko out, je peux arrêter de regarder le tournoi.  ::P:

----------


## Hige

Je note que Fuudo meurt comme moi contre Bison  ::ninja::

----------


## Kamikaze



----------


## Ouro

Pas de street EX, pas d'achat !  ::trollface::

----------


## Kamikaze

Le port est annoncé arcade perfect, donc si le online suit c'est banco.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

En tout cas je le prendrai day one pour tester et poster un avis!

---

Lol 15 ans plus tard encore personne ne sait mettre un meaty à la relevée, il est beau le niveau!

---

Ah Tokido qui se réveille

----------


## Ouro

C'est la meilleure finale de l'histoire !

----------


## Hige

Je meurs

----------


## Ouro

Je hurle devant mon écran hahaha

----------


## Mr Thy

Mais.

Zonk.

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Les balloches de ce gamin ! Respect .

----------


## Hem

RIP le jeu

----------


## Hige

Zonk négatif into Bull Horn Ex.

----------


## Claiy

Putain, un génie un vrai génie Mouahahaha

----------


## Ouro

Ce génie ! Top 8 de légende !  ::XD::

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Super week end de fight en tout cas, j'ai bien pris mon pied  ::lol::

----------


## Kamikaze

Tokido traumatisé par SFV, il a tenté aucune punition de balayette, aucune punition de bull head :/ peur que ses coups reach pas

----------


## Ouro

Le jeu de l'injustice !

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Sakura elle pète !

----------


## Ouro

Sakura est stylée !  ::o:

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Allez Blanka !!!!

----------


## Kamikaze

Excellent jeu de ventriloque de la part d'Ono

----------


## Yoggsothoth

::lol:: 

Cody !

Sagat !

----------


## Kamikaze

Mais nan ils sortent tous en même temps ces persos? Propre le trailer en tout cas

- - - Mise à jour - - -

5 persos d'un coup pour Janvier 16?

----------


## Mr Thy

Donc : Sakura, Blanka, Cody, Sagat, un mec au chapeau, et une doll.

----------


## Kamikaze

Cody sans les chaines il va être fumé haha

----------


## Claiy

Capcom qui décide de nous respecter enfin ?
Bordel on est pas le 24 pourtant o_O

----------


## Yoggsothoth

'Tain 2018 niveau jeux de VS c'est abusé !

----------


## Kamikaze

J'ai pas pigé si les 5 qu'on a vu sortent en Janvier 2018 ou si c'est justement les persos de la S3. Le mec au chapeau y'avait son ombre dans les persos S3 :/

----------


## Hige

Cody en daron, stylé.

Par contre j'ai dit, je joue Sakura. 0 mindgame.

ET NIQUE BLANKA PUTAIN

----------


## Kamikaze

Ah ok c'est les persos de la S3, putain va falloir attendre alors D: ?

----------


## Mr Thy

Mais AE c'est la saison 3. 


M'étonnerait qu'ils seront tous dispo day one.

----------


## Kamikaze

Full trailer

----------


## Vorshakaar

Cody est méga stylé.

Je mets une pièce sur Falke, la blondinette. J'ai une réputation à tenir  ::trollface::  .

2018 je tente le combo Menat, et Falke Cody si elle fouette.  ::ninja::

----------


## Claiy

Bon bah bonne nuit les gens, J'ai le taf dans 2 heures.
On se revoit quand le gars au chapeau rejoint le roster, ou Blanka à la limite haha

----------


## Ouro

Ça tease Evil Ryu aussi ...

----------


## Kamikaze

Ça voudrait dire qu'il faut attendre fin 2018 pour Sagat...

----------


## Claiy

> Ça voudrait dire qu'il faut attendre fin 2018 pour Sagat...


Et que Blanka sera le premier à rejoindre le roster après Sakura.
Si c'est le cas, c'est une décision dans la logique de ce que Capcom fait depuis un moment déjà.

----------


## ababa

Sakura pour train mon skill en mousse sur les combos en attendant Debile_Ryu le vrai pour la saison 4  ::lol::

----------


## Kamikaze

Sakura et Blanka ils ont fait ça pour le lore, qu'ils habitent ensemble avec Dan dans leur stage là.

Nan mais leur schedule de release est vraiment naze un perso tous les 2 mois. Après clairement ils taffent sur les persos pendant ces périodes donc bon. 

S'ils nous sortent des persos du niveau de Zeku c'est cool

----------


## von_yaourt

Je désinstallerai le jeu en toute sérénité le 26 janvier prochain en sachant qu'il ne se passera jamais rien d'intéressant en saison 3.

----------


## Mr Thy

yaourt, oui mais Blanka quoi  :haha:

----------


## von_yaourt

> yaourt, oui mais Blanka quoi

----------


## Kamikaze

Comment tu peux oser dire ça yaourt

Cody et Sagratte c'est hype direct. Blanka c'est la base et Falke et G auront peut-être un gameplay cool

Manquerait plus qu'ils refassent les hitbox et le netcode du jeu et l'espoir renait

Quoique avec ce Joudan qu'ils nous ont chié pour Ryu

----------


## Ouro

Non mais t'inquiète, elle va vite retomber la hype et trop de jeux en 2018 !  ::ninja::

----------


## Kamikaze

J'attends Cody par amour vrai avant de me prononcer sur le décès

Sinon on jouera à SF2 et SF3 en ligne.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Les deux trailers sont sur youteub:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3l4mux-seHI

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WABWyJ45XCo

----------


## von_yaourt

> Comment tu peux oser dire ça yaourt
> 
> Cody et Sagratte c'est hype direct. Blanka c'est la base et Falke et G auront peut-être un gameplay cool
> 
> Manquerait plus qu'ils refassent les hitbox et le netcode du jeu et l'espoir renait
> 
> Quoique avec ce Joudan qu'ils nous ont chié pour Ryu


Sagat seul perso un peu hype. Mais c'est pour l'automne 2018 au mieux, d'ici là, vu les nerfs qu'ils vont apporter à Urien, j'aurai drop le jeu depuis bien longtemps.

Mais clairement, Alpha 3 en ligne, ouais. Cent fois plus hypé par ça.

----------


## Tyler Durden

Bah le jeu ne changera pas et sera toujours aussi mauvais. Après si ils veulent enrayer l'hémorragie DBFZ, ils sont obligé de sortir les 5 persos d'un coup.

----------


## Kamikaze

Je me demande ce que va faire Alioune lol. Alpha 3 en ligne il va être obligé de revenir mettre les choses en place

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Après sa défaite à MVCInfite, pour ceux qui ont vu, il arrête tout et se retire dans un monastère au Tibet .

----------


## Tyler Durden

Owi le pauvre, purée... Ahah. Pardon.

----------


## Kamikaze

Lol c'est vrai que y'a eu un tournoi MVCI apparemment, selon une rumeur aussi éteinte que la voix de Charlie Chaplin

----------


## Yoggsothoth

https://youtu.be/fykmwbkLH4Y?t=14m29s  ::XD::

----------


## Kamikaze

Je crois que dans à peu près n'importe quel match de repêchage de poule d'un tournoi dans la Creuse, un lundi soir, le public était plus en forme sur UMVC3

----------


## Hige

Nan mais même Chris G a annoncé qu'il droppait MvC I pour SF5 l'année prochaine.

On en est là pour Mahvel.

----------


## Kamikaze

Wében putain, pourtant il était vraiment max dedans à la sortie

2018 ça va être chaud quand même.

Va falloir qu'on s'organise, j'appelle Jean-Luc et Alain pour qu'on fasse une réu' d'urgence

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Bon au moins y'en a une qu'est contente

----------


## Vorshakaar

Bon, ça relance un peu l'intérêt pour le jeu. Faut voir le online maintenant.

----------


## Hige

> Bon au moins y'en a une qu'est contente


Les anciens mains sont saucés quand même

Momo il attend totalement Cody, Alex Myers il était tout fou quand il a vu Sakura, pareil pour HumanBomb, Bonchan il était en interview il a pété un câble en voyant Sagat.

----------


## wcxd

Le TC de Juri touche crouch !!!

----------


## Tyler Durden

Super !!!

----------


## wcxd

Punaise je viens de mater la finale, ce sentiment de voir Tokido jouer quasi parfaitement le neutral et se faire battre parce qu'en face le perso/style de jeu est wtf

----------


## Mjoln

Ah non, il est pas wtf en face, il est ma-gis-tral.

J'ai kiffé le top 8 de A à Z. Et là je suis rincé pour partir au boulot...

Et moi je main Blanka direct rien que pour vous emmerder.

----------


## Kamikaze

Tokido a mal joué. Il a pas puni quand il devenait punir, même si c'est compréhensible car difficile (si tu te gourres de range tu whiff et t'es mal).

MenaRD a toujours été costaud, c'était le premier joueur à avoir inquiété Punk en tournoi à l'époque où il était invaincu. 

Après ouais c'est SFV, et le matchup Birdie Akuma est en faveur de Birdie très largement grâce au zonk qui permet d'anti air Akuma inconditionnellement même à travers air fireball. Alors que la force d'Akuma c'est de pouvoir sauter sans se faire anti air.

Birdie domine aussi Akuma au sol totalement, il peut traverser les boules de plusieurs manières et il a 2 fois la range d'Akuma, sans parler des pools de vie, Akuma meurt vite, Birdie a la peau dure.

(fin 2016)

----------


## Seb Ryu 84

> 


 :Vibre:  :Vibre:  :Vibre:  :Vibre:  :Vibre:  :Vibre:  :Vibre:  :Vibre:  :Vibre:  :Vibre:

----------


## Zerger

Y'a vraiment de gens qui vont jouer à SF1 ?  ::o:

----------


## Kamikaze

Le online est pas pour tous les jeux si c'est à ça que tu fais référence. Y'a que les jeux de tournoi avec le mode online (alpha 3, SF3.3, SF2)

- - - Mise à jour - - -

SF1 c'est pour la blague en solo

----------


## yodaxy

D'ailleurs y a un remake non officiel de Street Fighter 1 avec tous les persos jouables, des spéciaux, une meilleure maniabilité et même des supers :




http://thevalkyrieproject.blogspot.f...-projects.html

C'est plutôt bien foutu  ::):

----------


## LeChameauFou

Third strike online sur ma play. ça m'va.

----------


## Mjoln

Mais carrément !  ::o:

----------


## Mjoln

Ou pas. L'internet s'emballe ! 



- - - Mise à jour - - -

Sauf que Bloody Roar c'est Konami...

----------


## Kamikaze

Bloody Roar 1 ça parait chelou c'était vraiment pas le plus populaire

----------


## SquiZz

Je vois pas trop l'intérêt du pack 30 eme anniversaire sur pc. 
Tous ces jeux sont déjà jouables parfaitement avec les emulateurs. 
Nous avions d'ailleurs fait un tournoi sur sf2 ce, non?

----------


## ababa

Le retour de Bloody Roar  ::wub:: 

Je jouais le tigre et la taupe (le mec qui ressemble à Strider)

Sur PSX au début des années 2000 (nostalgie)

----------


## Mr Thy

> Je vois pas trop l'intérêt du pack 30 eme anniversaire sur pc. 
> Tous ces jeux sont déjà jouables parfaitement avec les emulateurs. 
> Nous avions d'ailleurs fait un tournoi sur sf2 ce, non?


Emulateurs, qui rappelons-le, rapportent un max de brouzoufs à Capcom... Wait.

----------


## Mjoln

La CA de Sakura a deux formes. https://game.capcom.com/cfn/sfv/promotion/skr

----------


## Ouro

> Le retour de Bloody Roar 
> 
> Je jouais le tigre et la taupe (le mec qui ressemble à Strider)
> 
> Sur PSX au début des années 2000 (nostalgie)


Shina !  ::wub::  Mon perso du coeur !

----------


## Yoggsothoth

> Ou pas. L'internet s'emballe ! 
> 
> 
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> Sauf que Bloody Roar c'est Konami...


Moi je vois plus un rapport avec Q, le seul perso qui à pour nom une lettre.
Et Bloody roar c'est pas Hudson soft ?

EDIT : Ok à partir du 4 Konami a éditer le jeu .

EDIT² : Ou bien Capcom à racheter la licence et un Street fighter X Bloody roar est dans les cartons...

----------


## Mjoln

C'est vrai que le perso a l'air bien poilu, mais il me fait plus penser à un loup garou qu'à un gorille... enfin bon, c'est rigolo les spéculations quand tout le monde s'emballe  ::):

----------


## Vorshakaar

Un loup Garou avec un costume de Monsieur Loyal. Un psycho circus.

----------


## Mr Thy

La description complète de Sakurette :http://www.capcom-unity.com/strumsli...ster-announced

----------


## MrVandemar

> C'est vrai que le perso a l'air bien poilu, mais il me fait plus penser à un loup garou qu'à un gorille... enfin bon, c'est rigolo les spéculations quand tout le monde s'emballe


Je crois que le forum à hâte aussi que les nouveaux persos sortent ..

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1n3U...FVehJi_C6/view


A part Blanka, que je n'ai jamais réellement joué, les autres font bien envie , tous les 2 mois, ça laisse le temps d’emmagasiner la FM !!

Entre les nouveaux persos de SF5 et Soulcalibur 6  ::wub::  , 2018 va être bien remplis ..

----------


## Hem

> tous les 2 mois, ça laisse le temps d’emmagasiner la FM !!


AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH

L’innocence.

----------


## Vorshakaar

Ha, si l'on achète le Season pass avant une certaine date, les costumes nostalgia sont fournis avec.

Il y a même le costume de Juri de SF 4. Hige ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Mjoln

J'espère qu'on aura le costume de Blanka avec les plumes  ::ninja::

----------


## Mr Thy

Non

- - - Updated - - -

 ::P:

----------


## Yoggsothoth

::XD:: 

Sinon pour revenir à la victoire de Mena, ce mec de 18 piges, qui tue Punk, Itabashi, Nemo et reset Tokido après avoir seulement perdu contre lui une fois, le tout avec Birdie et une science du pif/Mindgame et un zoning à tout épreuve qui a complètement désarçonné la "propreté" des cadors de SF.
Suis encore sur le cul, fallait entendre les commentateurs Jap' qui sont allez voir sur le net ou ce trouve la République Dominicaine à la fin du tournoi  :^_^: 

Edit : Une image du gwak juste à la fin du match :

----------


## Mr Thy

Nan mais sérieux, Mena avait un espacement hors norme. Tout le monde qui ralait sur les "pifs", mais il a amplement mérité la victoire.

----------


## Hige

> Ha, si l'on achète le Season pass avant une certaine date, les costumes nostalgia sont fournis avec.
> 
> Il y a même le costume de Juri de SF 4. Hige ?


Mais tu vas arrêter de me trigger toi  :tired:

----------


## Mjoln

Le mec a tué tous les japs, quoi. Il se fait mener 2-0, remonte, fait le reset et gagne ! C'était énorme. Le jeune loup qui tue tous les anciens, j'aime bien l'image, et c'est encore mieux quand en plus il le fait avec un perso sousestimé. Franchement dans le genre, Problem X a été magistral lui aussi. J'aurais vraiment aimé qu'il aille plus loin. Une petite pensée pour Némo quand même, qui n'était pas qualifié deux jours avant et qui réussi à monter jusqu'au top 8. Le mec est surpuissant.

----------


## ababa

Tout le monde déteste Birdie  :B):

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Sinon la Demo de Fighting EX layer est dispo pour ceux qui ont le PS Plus.

----------


## Ouro

Je suis déjà dessus  ::ninja::

----------


## Supergounou

Ah bah tiens je me demandais quand est-ce que j'allais me faire spoiler la CC  ::P:

----------


## Mr Thy

> Je suis déjà dessus


J'aurais dit "ça m'étonne, tiens" et "je me demande quel perso il va jouer". Mais non.

----------


## Mjoln

J'ai vu Bogard dessus, faut en vouloir pour jouer à ça quand même... Dans le genre musique en carton et persos en plastiques, ça se pose là. Et les coups armors du moustachus complètement pétés. Je n'arrive toujours pas à croire que ce jeu va réellement sortir. J'ai rien contre hein, mais y a un truc qui cloche quoi...

----------


## Rom1

> Manquerait plus qu'ils refassent les hitbox et le netcode du jeu et l'espoir renait







> Ah bah tiens je me demandais quand est-ce que j'allais me faire spoiler la CC


Ah bah bordel pareil, sympa les mecs. Bon ça m'économise plusieurs heures de vidéos cela dit...

----------


## Mjoln

Ah merde désolé  ::sad::

----------


## LeChameauFou

Sinon content de voir Sakura.

----------


## Supergounou

> Ah merde désolé


On le sait que c'est dangereux de trainer ici, mais on ne peut pas s'en empêcher  ::):

----------


## Rom1

> On le sait que c'est dangereux de trainer ici, mais on ne peut pas s'en empêcher


Alors qu'on ne joue plus au jeu :/

----------


## Ouro

> J'aurais dit "ça m'étonne, tiens" et "je me demande quel perso il va jouer". Mais non.




Je vois pas de quoi tu parles  ::ninja:: 

(Photo prise à la vite désolé pour la qualité)

----------


## Mjoln

Hahaha  ::):  Bon et donc, tu aimes ? Comment tu trouves, toi qui a l'air de bien connaître ?

----------


## Ouro

Ça reste un jeu pour les fan de street Ex, c'est très fun et rapide. Ça ressemble assez aux anciens. Les animations sont "old school", ça reste une bêta. 

Après je sais pas si je jeu est vraiment très accessible, on se fait vite bourrer, malgré ça tu peux assez vite sortir des Combo qui font mal avec les cancel de super par une autre super. 

Le jeu a son potentiel et on s'amuse vite. Pour le moment un grand oui et content de retrouver mon perso de la vie.

Après le système de orbes et des passifs qui se débloquent en cours de match j'aime beaucoup, d'où la super armor de Darun de Ken Bogard.

----------


## Mjoln

Ah c'était un Orbe en fait ! Ça a l'air ultra puissant !

----------


## Ouro

C'est le but ! Tout est pété !

----------


## Vorshakaar

> Mais tu vas arrêter de me trigger toi




Ha, mais ils sont déjà disponibles  ::trollface::  .

----------


## wcxd

> J'ai vu Bogard dessus, faut en vouloir pour jouer à ça quand même... Dans le genre musique en carton et persos en plastiques, ça se pose là. Et les coups armors du moustachus complètement pétés. Je n'arrive toujours pas à croire que ce jeu va réellement sortir. J'ai rien contre hein, mais y a un truc qui cloche quoi...


Ah enfin quelqu'un de mon avis sur ce jeu. À force de voir tout le monde s'exciter sur ce jeu je pensais que j'avais loupé un épisode. Je trouve que ça a l'air sacrément daubé quand même

----------


## Mjoln

Le nouveau stage annoncé c'est celui de Sakura dans SF alpha 2 en fait !  ::love:: 



- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Ah enfin quelqu'un de mon avis sur ce jeu. À force de voir tout le monde s'exciter sur ce jeu je pensais que j'avais loupé un épisode. Je trouve que ça a l'air sacrément daubé quand même


Non mais en même temps, j'ai jamais joué aux épisodes ex, du coup mon regard est un peu biaisé.

----------


## Mr Thy

Mais haha, sur google US.



Comme quoi, produire des jeux vidéo, ça ouvre des portes.

----------


## Yoggsothoth

> Ah enfin quelqu'un de mon avis sur ce jeu. À force de voir tout le monde s'exciter sur ce jeu je pensais que j'avais loupé un épisode. Je trouve que ça a l'air sacrément daubé quand même


Tout pareil et ce depuis le début .

----------


## Wahou

Le concept est classe quand même...tu gagnes des trucs en fonction du déroulement du fight.

Sinon SFV bouge encore ! Je suis près à remettre une pièce d'espoir sur la saison 3. Pas trop hypé par les persos mais faut voir Blanka et l'homme au chapeau (pas de Sodom... ::(: ). Je fonde pas mal sur les nouveaux v-trigg et l'amélioration de l'input lag, voire, soyons fous, d'autres améliorations. Pourvu que le DBFZ soit nickel que ça foute la pression à Capcom. Quand j'ai plus de crédits je passe à autre chose en revanche.
S'il y a des costumes offerts avec le season pass ça peut être rentable. Quelqu'un à vu un prix? Et un bon plan... ::ninja::

----------


## Seb Ryu 84

> J'ai vu Bogard dessus, faut en vouloir pour jouer à ça quand même... Dans le genre musique en carton et persos en plastiques, ça se pose là. Et les coups armors du moustachus complètement pétés. Je n'arrive toujours pas à croire que ce jeu va réellement sortir. J'ai rien contre hein, mais y a un truc qui cloche quoi...


Idem! J'ai même l'impression qu'ils essayent de le survendre (Ken Bogard, Frionel, Quarate, ...).

Pour l'instant, hormis le clone de Ryu, je ne trouve aucun perso stylé... et en plus pas de version PC annoncée...

Je suis carrément plus hypé par les persos de la saison 3 de SFV et par le pack 30 ans !

----------


## Seb Ryu 84

Je viens de mater le twitch de la JVTV ou Ken Bogard essaye Fighting Layer EX et on dirait que le mec en charge de toute les animations du jeu soit le responsable de l'animation de la choppe aérienne de Cammy...  ::ninja:: 

C'est pas jojo...

----------


## Hem

Des nouveaux jeux de combats avec un peu de budget y'en a pas 36, normal que les gens s'excite dessus. Perso je trouve pas Fighting Ex Layer ridicule face au dernier KoF ou le marvel.

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Ressaye en ouvrant les deux yeux  ::ninja::

----------


## Mjoln

Non mais il est joli hein. C'est juste qu'y faudrait pas que ça bouge  ::ninja::

----------


## Tyler Durden

C'est vrai que les anims sont ultras âpres... Mais bon de bonnes anims ne donnent pas forcément de bons jeux, si vous voyez c'que j'veux dire.

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

> On le sait que c'est dangereux de trainer ici, mais on ne peut pas s'en empêcher


Bienvenue au club, Super et Rom. Je ne compte plus le nombre de fois où je me suis fait spoiler l'issue d'une compet' sur cette discussion.  ::P:

----------


## von_yaourt

Haha, Capcom ne cessera jamais de m'étonner. Ils viennent d'annoncer un nouveau mode de jeu qui consiste en quatre challenges payants pour débloquer un costume exclusif au bout de quatre semaines. Soit 2500 FM le challenge, donc 10K en tout, pour le costume. OK pourquoi pas. 

Mais en même temps ils annoncent que les modes de jeu solo ne fourniront plus de FM en dehors de l'xp des persos. Si vous voulez engranger les bénéfices des challenges, survies et démonstrations, il vous reste un mois pour tout faire, après ce sera trop tard. 

Capcom.  ::P:

----------


## Hige

:Facepalm:

----------


## Kamikaze

lol y'a pas moyen que je lâche une seule thune

Thy, Yogg, je vous envoie mes prières pour un petit lien vers le trainer si vous avez ça, merci  ::ninja:: 

---

Ah je crois que j'ai trouvé, je teste ça

----------


## Supergounou

J'avoue, d'un coup j'ai très envie de trainerifer un coup aussi!

----------


## Kamikaze

Ça fonctionne.

Le lien: https://mega.nz/#!J0FCRJ5K!aJo86HvjA...w67j21mgihb7wo

Comment l'utiliser, vous balancez ça dans C:\SteamLibrary\steamapps\common\StreetFighterV

Vous lancez l'exé, vous allez en mode survie, vous appuyez sur les raccourcis du numpad, un petit son vous indique que c'est activé ou non.

Les gens conseillent d'attendre 85 secondes dans le round avant de tuer pour être sûr d'avoir la FM.

Je vais grinder ça

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Le truc à utiliser c'est infinite health (touche 1 du numpad) ou one hit KO (touche 0)

----------


## Mjoln

Ouai faut se dépêcher. Et sur ps4, pas de traîner, va falloir gagner ça comme un vrai bonhomme.

Capcom annonce quand même qu'il y aura un autre moyen de gagner des fm que via les niveaux des persos. Ce sera en réalisant des défis lancés par un soldat doré de Shadaloo qui les balancera régulièrement. Capcom dit qu'on pourra gagner un nombre de fm décent en faisant ça. À voir.

J'aime bien l'idée des costumes à gagner via des défis. Celui de captain commando est hyper classe.

----------


## Wahou

Oui mais si tu "gagnes" lesdits défis en payant, c'est tout de suite moins drôle. J'ai comme l'impression que quelqu'un n'avait pas assez de balles dans le pied...

----------


## Supergounou

Merci Kami je teste ça ce soir  ::):

----------


## Kamikaze

Ouaip j'ai testé ça marche niquel, en revanche t'es quand même obligé de faire les matchs donc. Mais ça va je vais mettre ça en fenêtré et grinder le truc à mort, il me manque tout le mode hard et extreme pour tous les persos donc ça devrait faire un paquet de FM.

En extreme ça m'a donné 20 000 et en hard 10 000, donc je devrais être bon pour la saison 3!

----------


## ababa

Mais on est pas grillé avec ça? J'ai peur que Capcom bannisse des comptes 
Genre on a 2 millions de FM en l'espace d'un mois?  :B):

----------


## Kamikaze

Nope strictement aucun risque (localement ça modifie la vie adverse et la tienne), y'a Vorsh qui a une petite fortune sous les bras depuis un bail avec ça je crois.

En revanche je crois que tu reçois pas de FM si le temps est invraisemblable (1sec par match)

----------


## yodaxy

C'est ultra long le survival, rien qu'en hard c'est super chiant. T'en a pour une bonne vingtaine de minutes si tu attend d'arriver à 85 secondes à chaque match (pour info, ça fait environs 20 saut si vous voulez jouer en faisant autre chose  ::ninja::  ).

45 minutes en Extreme, c'est juste débile.

----------


## Kamikaze

Ouais c'est bien débile, mais avec un sachet de cacahuète et un petit stream twouïtch ça passe crème  ::ninja:: 

D'ailleurs je recommande (en anglais) ça parle de tous les jeux:




- - - Mise à jour - - -




> C'est ultra long le survival, rien qu'en hard c'est super chiant. T'en a pour une bonne vingtaine de minutes si tu attend d'arriver à 85 secondes à chaque match (pour info, ça fait environs 20 saut si vous voulez jouer en faisant autre chose  ).
> 
> 45 minutes en Extreme, c'est juste débile.


Et juste pour être sûr que y'ait pas de quiproquo, que le compteur atteigne 85, pas attendre 85 secondes, mais c'est un chiffre au pif que j'ai vu sur reddit, ça se trouve tu peux rush, pas testé.

En tout cas c'est passé en faisant ça

----------


## yodaxy

Evidemment, si tu attends 85 secondes à chaque match t'en a pour 2 heures en hard  ::XD::

----------


## Mjoln

Je surkiffe Sajam. Je dévore ses vidéos de replay.

----------


## ababa

> Evidemment, si tu attends 85 secondes à chaque match t'en a pour 2 heures en hard


Je ferais tout pour grinder les 30 k qui me séparent de Sakura  ::love:: 
Lâche ta Laura pour Saku  ::trollface::

----------


## yodaxy

> Je ferais tout pour grinder les 30 k qui me séparent de Sakura 
> Lâche ta Laura pour Saku


J'avoue qu'elle me plait bien, je l'aimais bien dans Zero 2 / 3. Je vais certainement grinder cette semaine, mais c'est juste chiant ! (et pourtant je suis pas trop sensible au grind, genre je joue à Xenoblade 2 sur Switch sans me plaindre  ::ninja::  )

----------


## Wahou

Quelqu'un a déjà fait un Hell ? Même avec le trainer c'est un calvaire... Ça rapporte au moins ?

----------


## Kamikaze

Ouais c'est ce que j'ai posté plus haut, 20k, j'ai fait un hard et un hell avec zeku

----------


## Hem

Faites gaffe avec le trainer, suffit de peu pour foirer. Genre un petit poing qui sort dans les 5 premières secondes et t'es bon pour recommencer.

----------


## Kamikaze

Nope tu peux te rattraper sur les rounds d'après en trainant les pieds, j'ai fait des rounds à 1 seconde et par sécurité j'ai rajouté le temps dans le match d'après, c'est passé

----------


## von_yaourt

Et ça rapporte combien pour chaque version ?

Non parce que j'ai 160K FM en banque et je me vois mal passer 30 heures à bloquer 15 secondes avant d'appuyer sur un bouton pour gagner quedalle. Ne faire que les hard c'est peut-être plus rentable que se coltiner les hell.

----------


## ababa

> J'avoue qu'elle me plait bien, je l'aimais bien dans Zero 2 / 3. Je vais certainement grinder cette semaine, mais c'est juste chiant ! (et pourtant je suis pas trop sensible au grind, genre je joue à Xenoblade 2 sur Switch sans me plaindre  )


Sakura en attendant Evil Ryu  :B): 
T'as la Switch Yodaxy?  ::love::

----------


## Kamikaze

10k et 20k respectivement j'ai posté plus haut

----------


## von_yaourt

> 10k et 20k respectivement j'ai posté plus haut


Merci !

C'est combien de matchs à faire pour chacun ?

----------


## Supergounou

Faut tous les faire!  :Bave:

----------


## Kamikaze

> Merci !
> 
> C'est combien de matchs à faire pour chacun ?


50 et 100

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Prochaine question c'est un carambar

----------


## Supergounou

50? Bordel, mais le mode normal il sert à rien alors?

----------


## Kamikaze

Bah il rapporte de la thune aussi, 30 matchs

----------


## Supergounou

Niveau rentabilité je veux dire.

----------


## yodaxy

> Sakura en attendant Evil Ryu 
> T'as la Switch Yodaxy?


Ouais, depuis novembre  ::): 

Pour ça que je suis plus trop connecté sur Steam  ::ninja::

----------


## Wahou

2k le facile et 5k le normal. Donc ça semble plus intéressant de faire le Hard et Hell direct. Si tu as du lexomil à portée.

----------


## Mr Thy

> 2k le facile et 5k le normal. Donc ça semble plus intéressant de faire le Hard et Hell direct. Si tu as du lexomil à portée.


Ouais, et après un t'en as plein le cul.

J'ai fait l'extreme legit avec Bison et Zangief (le reste faut pas pousser). A part être extrêmement chiant, si tu le fais legit, c'est un jeu de hasard. Vers la fin, même en moucoubinisant l'IA, si tu te plantes, et l'ordi décide de te donner 3-4 heal mini d'affilée, c'est très dur. Et avec le cheat, le dur est plus là, mais la chiantise infinie reste.

Honnêtement, la récompense ne vaut pas l'effort (20000 FM, 40000 XP et un titre).

Bon, d'un côté, je peux comprendre le greed infini de Capcom. Mais faut quand même rester gentil. Les autres modes, même si c'est tout bénef de gagner du fric avec, on peut encore les faire pour le fun/l'histoire. Mais le survival, la seule et unique raison qu'il est la c'est pour grinder du fric/des costumes. Je connais pas beaucoup de gens qui s'amusent à faire le survival. T'enlèves la FM, il n'y a plus de raison du tout de jouer ce mode (ouais, des couleurs et un titre) youhou. C'est du gâchis.

Surtout qu'ils avaient fait un truc chouette dans SF4 vanilla je trouve avec des rounds utilisant des règles bien spécifiques (impossibilité de garder, pas de coups spéciaux, que des dégâts si dans un combo, etc...). Ca donnait un certain fun d'essayer de finir la petite mission.

Ici même les missions se résument souvent a juste mettre l'adversaire au sol un nombre de fois dans un certain round, ou de jouer x round en classé, etc... C'est pas très original, donc plus vraiment d'incentive pour le faire si y a pas un truc derrière.

----------


## Vorshakaar

> y'a Vorsh qui a une petite fortune sous les bras depuis un bail avec ça je crois.


451 000 environ: je n'ai pas acheté Gouki, Abi et Zeku, j'ai choppé quelques niveaux (Thaïland, Vegas, Espagne, Halloween, la plage, la base aérienne, les variations jours/nuits), quelques costumes et fonds de profil. J'ai encore de la marge  :Cigare:  .

Bon, je préviens, sur le tas j'ai dû perdre 20 000 fm quand capcom m'a choppé pour le 1 round pour Guile mais j'ai regagné le tout legit après  ::ninja::  .

----------


## yodaxy

Je viens de finir le survival Extreme avec Menat et en fait il faut plutôt compter 1h/1h30  :tired:

----------


## Wahou

J'ai hâte.

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Moi aussi je me suis déjà fait avoir par la patrouille, 250k FM de perdu ...Mais la faut juste faire une macro et laissé passer 15 sec et one hit kill, le jeu en LOW, fenêtré et la réso' la plus basse, le tout sur mon autre écran comme ça je matte un film pendant que ça farm   :Cigare:

----------


## ababa

Haha tu vas me donner tout ça  ::lol:: 

Street Farmer 5: Free Fight Money Edition  :B):

----------


## Mjoln

Plutôt crever que de faire le mode survival. Je fais les défis de bon cœur parce que j'aime bien apprendre à utiliser les nouveaux persos même si je les joue pas, mais les survival...

De tout façon, ils ont dit que les défis du shadaloo doré suffiront largement à avoir la fm nécessaire pour les costumes cross over et les missions classique m'ont toujours suffi pour acheter les stages et les couleurs.

----------


## parpaingue

Graaah le grind infâme. J'ai fait 2 normal et un hard, c'est chiant comme la mort, même avec trainer.

----------


## Supergounou

> De tout façon, ils ont dit que les défis du shadaloo doré suffiront largement à avoir la fm nécessaire pour les costumes cross over et les missions classique m'ont toujours suffi pour acheter les stages et les couleurs.


Il manque les persos à 100 000FM dans l'équation  ::ninja::

----------


## Wahou

Je note le bon set up de tonton Yog dans un coin.

Sinon j'ai une place pour la FDJ Masters League de Tekken 7 cette après-midi (c'est à un autre nom mais en mettant la max au vigile ça devrait passer). J'y vais surtout pour tester DBFZ si possible ! Si ça intéresse quelqu'un me mp (je décolle vers 11h en revanche et aurai une captaison moyenne, mais peut être pas nulle, par la suite).

----------


## yodaxy

> Moi aussi je me suis déjà fait avoir par la patrouille, 250k FM de perdu ...Mais la faut juste faire une macro et laissé passer 15 sec et one hit kill, le jeu en LOW, fenêtré et la réso' la plus basse, le tout sur mon autre écran comme ça je matte un film pendant que ça farm


Comment tu peux être sûr que ton perso a touché ton adversaire pour le 1-hit kill avec une macro ? Tu dois pas trop profiter de ton film si tu dois surveiller tout le temps quand même  ::XD::

----------


## Seb Ryu 84

Ou alors, vous payer le character pass: 30€  (moins si en promo) et vous ne perdez pas environ plus d'1h * 28 perso.  ::ninja:: 

C'est ce que je fais. En ayant payé les 2 premiers pass 20€ et 25€ et en gagnant de la FM avec story/démos/trials/challenges/survival easy j'ai acheté avec la FM pas mal de costumes et tous les stages. Il m'en reste encore presque 300k pour les prochaines stages et peut-être une dernière saison gratos.

30€ max pour 6 perso et 2 costumes, c'pas ouf quand on a toujours eu des persos à l'unité à 3/4/5 euros depuis pas mal d'années dans les autres jeux.

----------


## Mjoln

Tout pareil que le monsieur.

----------


## Yoggsothoth

> Comment tu peux être sûr que ton perso a touché ton adversaire pour le 1-hit kill avec une macro ? Tu dois pas trop profiter de ton film si tu dois surveiller tout le temps quand même


En répétant la macro en boucle  :;):

----------


## yodaxy

Et c'est quoi la macro ? Les mouvements je veux dire.

----------


## Mr Thy

> Et c'est quoi la macro ? Les mouvements je veux dire.


Haut haut bas bas gauche droite gauche droite B A

----------


## Vorshakaar

Ca marche sur les jeux Konami, pour les jeux capcom, il faut remplacer le B A par € $  ::ninja::  .

----------


## Yoggsothoth

> Et c'est quoi la macro ? Les mouvements je veux dire.


*Jette un œil ici*, tout en bas, là c'est le principe de base, après il faut juste entrer le bon script .

----------


## Wahou

Mais là tu ne respectes pas les sacro saintes 85 secondes.

----------


## yodaxy

> Haut haut bas bas gauche droite gauche droite B A


Tu aurais dit Bas R Haut L Y B X A encore ça aurait au moins collé au topic...  ::ninja::

----------


## Yoggsothoth

> Mais là tu ne respectes pas les sacro saintes 85 secondes.


Oui là c'est juste un exemple du principe , je n'ai pas fait de macro pour tester le farm de FM, car je m'en fiche des costumes, je disais juste que c'était possible et comment j'aurai fait .

----------


## Mr Thy

> Tu aurais dit Bas R Haut L Y B X A encore ça aurait au moins collé au topic...


Pas certain que tout le monde aurait compris la référence.

Et si tu veux faire le malin... Si tu fais le Konami code (B A étant MP LP) sur les bornes d'arcade du SF2 original (et SF2' Champion edition) sur la partie du joueur 2, pendant un combat demo... Ca active un mode qui affiche le nombre de pièces insérés dans la borne, et le nombre de fois qu'un perso a été sélectionné.

Pas certain si tu le savais ça, môsieur. Donc oui, je colle au topic  ::ninja::

----------


## yodaxy

Non en effet je ne savais pas, mais c'est parce que je ne m'intéresse qu'aux codes utiles  :Cigare: 

Marrant n’empêche le Konami code sur un jeu Capcom  ::):  Ça me manque les codes dans les jeux, maintenant celui qu'on utilise le plus c'est celui de la carte bleue  ::(:

----------


## Mr Thy

Ouais et entre temps, SNK, eux il faisaient ça sur Ikari Warriors : Haut, Bas, A, A, B, Gauche, Droite, A, B, Haut, Bas, Droite, Droite, Gauche, B, Haut, Gauche, A, Droite, B, Gauche, Droite, A, Gauche, Haut, A, Bas, A, Droite, Gauche, B et Start sur l'écran titre avant que la demo se lançait. Ca permettait de choisir son niveau.

SNK, même leur cheat code était déjà boss level  ::):

----------


## Hige

> Ouais et entre temps, SNK, eux il faisaient ça sur Ikari Warriors : Haut, Bas, A, A, B, Gauche, Droite, A, B, Haut, Bas, Droite, Droite, Gauche, B, Haut, Gauche, A, Droite, B, Gauche, Droite, A, Gauche, Haut, A, Bas, A, Droite, Gauche, B et Start sur l'écran titre avant que la demo se lançait. Ca permettait de choisir son niveau.
> 
> SNK, même leur cheat code était déjà boss level


Les inputs devaient ressembler à ça en terme de vitesse :

----------


## yodaxy

> Ouais et entre temps, SNK, eux il faisaient ça sur Ikari Warriors : Haut, Bas, A, A, B, Gauche, Droite, A, B, Haut, Bas, Droite, Droite, Gauche, B, Haut, Gauche, A, Droite, B, Gauche, Droite, A, Gauche, Haut, A, Bas, A, Droite, Gauche, B et Start sur l'écran titre avant que la demo se lançait. Ca permettait de choisir son niveau.
> 
> SNK, même leur cheat code était déjà boss level


Déjà que je réussissais une fois sur trois le code pour avoir Nightmare Geese dans Real Bout Special, alors celui-là  ::XD::

----------


## Le Dahu

yup des motivés pour de la bagarre? identifiant steam: Le_Dahu

----------


## wcxd

Punaise, à 1min17, la transition du Vtrigger 2 de Ryu (Parry vers followup) est vraiment HORRIBLE, l'attaquant est carrément TELEPORTE devant Ryu pour matcher l'animation...

----------


## Zerger

> Punaise, à 1min17, la transition du Vtrigger 2 de Ryu (Parry vers followup) est vraiment HORRIBLE, l'attaquant est carrément TELEPORTE devant Ryu pour matcher l'animation...


J'avoue  ::O:

----------


## Kamikaze

Depuis le début j'ai vraiment l'impression que y'a 2 équipes, ça expliquerait beaucoup de chose:

T'as la team qui crée les persos à la base, elle fait du bon taff.

Ensuite t'as un gros glandu en charge du gameplay et de l'équilibrage, qui a ajouté des hitbox merdiques sur les modèles. Le nouveau coup de pied de Dhalsim, le parry de Gief, la air choppe de Cammy, le coup de pied de Ryu, etc.

Qui sont pas de mauvaises idées en soit, mais mega mal implémentées.

----------


## Fisc

Autant y a pas mal de finasseries qui me passent au dessus de la tête, autant là c'est flagrant.  :WTF:

----------


## ababa

Dans MPTSP, ils disent, le core du gameplay va rester le même, les persos top tiers ont été ''nerf'' (Urien, Ibuki, Balrog, Necalli...) sauf Rashid (le seul qui garde un loop throws wtf?!) apparemment  ::huh:: 
Du coup ça va faire comme la saison 1 non? Un des top tiers va prendre sale comme pour Chun et Ryu (Ibuki) mais y aura pas trop de chamboulement vu que c'est des nerfs mineurs et un gameplay inchangé 
Pour Ken, ça sent le roussi? Plus de dragon invincible, plus de loop throws, il reste du coup quoi à Ken?  :Emo:

----------


## Mjoln

Non mais dès qu'on touche à l'équilibrage d'un jeu de combat et qu'on modifie les coups des personnages, ça chouine. Ça commence déjà à chialer alors que personne n'a réellement dosé la nouvelle version du jeu... 
Ça chouine avant parce que des persos sont craqués, et ça chouine après quand ils ont été nerfés, c'est toujours pareil...

----------


## Supergounou

Et il y a ceux qui chouinent quand ça chouine  ::P: 
Bienvenu sur internet.

Guile n'est pas prévu par les nerfs? Bizarre ça, je le trouve tellement fort dans cette saison 2!

----------


## Kamikaze

Y'a rien à nerf nul part en vrai, les persos manquent déjà trop de possibilités, faut en donner à la limite pas retirer

Guile par exemple tu nerf quoi? Il a aucun normal fort. Tu nerfes le sonic boom il fait plus rien du tout, pareil pour le vskill.

Faudrait le buff pour qu'il puisse faire autre chose que sonic boom et buff le reste du cast pour gérer un peu mieux le jeu de sonic boom. Genre remettre des anti anti air (peu de dégâts mais bonne hitbox contre les anti air) etc.

----------


## Mr Thy

> Depuis le début j'ai vraiment l'impression que y'a 2 équipes, ça expliquerait beaucoup de chose:
> 
> T'as la team qui crée les persos à la base, elle fait du bon taff.
> 
> Ensuite t'as un gros glandu en charge du gameplay et de l'équilibrage, qui a ajouté des hitbox merdiques sur les modèles. Le nouveau coup de pied de Dhalsim, le parry de Gief, la air choppe de Cammy, le coup de pied de Ryu, etc.
> 
> Qui sont pas de mauvaises idées en soit, mais mega mal implémentées.


Ouais, je me demande si Woshige est encore là. Parce qu'ils avaient quand même fait tout un ramdam sur le fait qu'il était embauché pour être à la base de ce gameplay. On va pas me dire que c'est un blaireau pareil qu'il ne verait pas des problèmes aussi gros. Ou bien ce sont les mecs en dessous de lui qui sont tellement à la masse qu'ils ne comprennent pas le feedback.

C'est une question légitime que je me pose. Qui sont les testeurs qui donnent du feedback sur le gameplay?

----------


## Seb Ryu 84

> Y'a rien à nerf nul part en vrai, les persos manquent déjà trop de possibilités, faut en donner à la limite pas retirer
> 
> Guile par exemple tu nerf quoi? Il a aucun normal fort. Tu nerfes le sonic boom il fait plus rien du tout, pareil pour le vskill.
> 
> Faudrait le buff pour qu'il puisse faire autre chose que sonic boom et buff le reste du cast pour gérer un peu mieux le jeu de sonic boom. Genre remettre des anti anti air (peu de dégâts mais bonne hitbox contre les anti air) etc.


Exactement!

----------


## Supergounou

> Guile par exemple tu nerf quoi?


Ben genre comme dans la saison 1.

Perso je ne suis pas pour le nerf hein, j'ai l'impression que tu as mal interprété mon propos. Juste que c'est la manière de faire de Capcom pour SF5, et que je trouve Guile assez pété du coup je m’interroge.

----------


## Kamikaze

Je répondais pas spécifiquement à ton post Gounou je répondais surtout à Mjoln et j'ai rebondis sur l'exemple de Guile. Mais on peut faire le même commentaire pour Ibuki, Rog, Rashid, Urien. Les persos sont pas spécialement abusés, ils sont normaux dans un jeu où la plupart des persos sont handicapés. 

Si les nerfs consistent à enlever des options, genre rendre le TAP toujours unsafe, c'est pas intéressant du tout, pareil pour Urien et ses spéciaux safe etc. Rashid c'est l'exemple parfait, le perso est faiblard fondamentalement, mais vu que les autres persos ont encore moins d'options il parait fort.

Pareil pour Zeku d'ailleurs, on verra ce que les gens en pensent mais fondamentalement il est mega faiblard, et même chose pour Birdie d'ailleurs!

Birdie j'ai toujours dit qu'il était fort dans SFV, mais c'est simplement parce qu'il a un neutral alors que les autres persos n'en ont pas!

Il y a un an MenaRD faisait déjà le taff (fin 2016):




> NuckleDu qui se fait torcher par un magnifique Birdie. Un perso trop oublié mais toujours aussi fort, qui n'a pourtant clairement pas le matchup contre Guile! Gros taff.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IP-th9oqBL8

----------


## Mr Thy

C'est comme si vous disiez que Capcom n'a rien compris à leur propre stratégie.




Ils ont rien compris à leur propre stratégie.

Mais sinon, ouais MenaRD, c'est encore typiquement la communauté FGC. Tout le monde oublie que le personnage existe, il gagne la Capcom Cup, tout le monde râle sur le Bull Horn parce que c'est craqué, surtout contre Akuma (ohh, quelle honte, un des persos qui a le plus de possibilités pour changer ses trajectoire en l'air, qui pour une fois se fait anti air comme il le faut).

SPOILER (Le titanic coule à la fin du film du même nom  ::ninja:: )
Tout le monde oublie que le petit n'a perdu qu'un seul match dans toutes les phases finales. Il s'est tapé quelques un des plus gros joueurs du moment. Du Daigo, du Itazan, du Nemo, du Tokido.

Des mecs qui sont réputés pour s'adapter à une vitesse folle. Il n'a pas gagné par pure chance ou coup craqué. Le mec jouait avait des footsies hors pair, il connaissait ses matchups. Il jouait bien, point barre.

----------


## Kamikaze

Lol très bon ce slide j'espère qu'il se référeront au point n°2

----------


## Mr Thy

En parlant de nerfs...


Une petite liste, pas définitif, pas tous les persos.

----------


## Hem

L'équilibrage est un peu symptomatique de toute l'orientation de ce street. Le fnu vs le "esport".
Et perso je suis plutôt satisfait de l'équilibrage dans les tournois pro.

----------


## Kamikaze

C'est pas une question d'équilibrage c'est une question de gameplay, divekick c'est le jeu le plus équilibré de la terre c'est de la merde, tic tac toe pareil

----------


## Hige

> SPOILER (Le titanic coule à la fin du film du même nom )
> Tout le monde oublie que le petit n'a perdu qu'un seul match dans toutes les phases finales. Il s'est tapé quelques un des plus gros joueurs du moment. Du Daigo, du Itazan, du Nemo, du Tokido.
> 
> Des mecs qui sont réputés pour s'adapter à une vitesse folle. Il n'a pas gagné par pure chance ou coup craqué. Le mec jouait avait des footsies hors pair, il connaissait ses matchups. Il jouait bien, point barre.


C'est une Luffy 2014. D'un coup Rose devient god tier absolu alors que c'est juste Luffy qui leur mangeait le cerveau.

Mais nerf Bull Horn quand même  ::ninja::

----------


## von_yaourt

Je ne suis clairement pas un partisan du "buffez les faibles au lieu de nerfer les forts" pour les jeux où les persos ont de vraies possibilités. Pour avoir joué à des jeux où tu avais virtuellement perdu au premier knockdown contre certains persos, j'ai accueilli les nerfs avec joie.

Mais SFV n'a clairement pas besoin d'un rééquilibrage de la sorte. La campagne de nerfs qu'ils s'apprêtent à faire est absurde, non seulement le jeu n'est pas déséquilibré, mais en plus personne n'est pété. Nerfer Ibuki et Urien c'est clairement pas le truc à faire quand ce sont les rares persos qui ont un jeu basé sur le setplay qui soit autre chose qu'un loop de shimmy dans le coin, et que leur jeu repose entièrement sur la mécanique centrale du jeu (le v-trigger). Faudrait plutôt filer un v-trigger fort à chaque perso pour permettre un peu d'inventivité, et ils ont réussi le coup avec Menat... avant de sortir un Zeku dont le VT est absolument inutile.

----------


## Mjoln

Pendant ce temps, Infiltration s'éclate avec Menat :

----------


## Big Bear

Le problème de Guile est qu'il est ultra chiant à jouer contre. C'est limite Honda le mec.

Sinon, excellente saison 2 et énorme trailer de la saison 3. Je comprends pas tous ces rageux: ils ont sûrement le meilleur Street Fighter jamais sorti, mais ils ragent comme des gamins trop gâté(u)s. Allez air-dasher dans Guilty si vous préférez ce style de jeu otake.

----------


## Yoggsothoth

T'as oublié le smiley :

----------


## Mjoln

Le mec, il parle mal de Honda quoi.

----------


## Supergounou

Et de Guile! Viens Mjoln, on va lui péter sa gueule FT50  :tired:

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Tu joues Guile dans le 5 toi ?

----------


## Supergounou

La question serait plutôt est-ce que je joue au 5  ::P: 

Mais ouais, Guile ça reste mon perso du coeur, je le trouve vraiment très fort dans SF5 en plus, et j'attends avec impatience la sortie de la AE pour voir si je réinvestis du temps dans le jeu et le perso.

----------


## Mr Thy

Nouveau mode Team Versus
http://www.capcom-unity.com/strumsli...arcade-edition

Offline only...

----------


## Supergounou

Le second match, Abigail vs Zangief!

----------


## Supergounou

Y a encore des gens qui jouent ici? Mon id:
http://steamcommunity.com/id/supergounou/

N'hésitez pas à me lancer quand vous me voyez connecté, niveau silver, guile/chun/necalli/cammy voir des trucs plus bizarres si trop grosse différence de niveau (vers le bas hein, calmez vous les platines).

----------


## Seb Ryu 84

Moi toujours!

Ah bah, ça fait plusieurs jours que je te vois connecté, mais je ne te propose pas de jouer parce que je croyais que t'avais lâcher le jeu...  :tired: 

Prochain coup que je te vois, j'te choppe  ::ninja::

----------


## Mr Thy

J'aurais un peu plus de temps libre à partir de cette semaine, donc si vous me voyez online, n'hésitez pas. Je commence rarement avec Bison.

----------


## wcxd

Je sais pas si c'est passé ici, mais cette interview entre Harada (Tekken) et Nishitania (créateur de SF2 et PDG de ARIKA) vaut la lecture 
https://jiyunajp.wordpress.com/2017/...ada-interview/

----------


## ababa

> Y a encore des gens qui jouent ici? Mon id:
> http://steamcommunity.com/id/supergounou/
> 
> N'hésitez pas à me lancer quand vous me voyez connecté, niveau silver, guile/chun/necalli/cammy voir des trucs plus bizarres si trop grosse différence de niveau (vers le bas hein, calmez vous les platines).


Je suis silver aussi et intéressé par Cammy
Je parlais du matchup  ::ninja::

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Vidéo du Team mode :




Même au Japon c'est possible d'avoir des noob pour présenter la chose  ::o:

----------


## wcxd

MenaRD qui déclare en toute tranquillité qu'il a lavé tout le monde en jouant... Son perso secondaire !

----------


## Mr Thy

Je crois qu'il taffe un Akuma depuis un bon bout de temps.

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Infiltration qui continue de taffer Menat, ici les punitions de V-reversal .




ça pique .

----------


## yodaxy

Bonne année les Canards Fighters !  :;):

----------


## ababa

Bonne année à tous, en attendant une superbe troisième saison  :;):

----------


## SquiZz

Salut !
Bonne année à tous !
Apparemment le change log de la version AE a été publié en japonais et est en cours d'analyse par la communauté !

----------


## Hige

> General Changes (to all characters)
> 
> • V-Triggers within combos will now count as two moves instead of one for combo scaling purposes.


C'est donc par là qu'ils tentent de réduire les dégâts. Curieux de voir ce que ça va donner.




> Karin
> 
> Standing Heavy Punch
> • Hitbox has been changed.
> • Hurtbox has been changed.
> • Is now able to Crush Counter.
> • Adjusted the move's collision box during movement.


 :Vibre: 




> Crouching Light Punch
> • Opponent's floating state when hit airborne by this move has been changed.


Je présume que c'est pour corriger la phase de devant/derrière après un Tenko dans le coin.




> Crouching Heavy Punch
> • Hitbox has been changed.
> • Hurtbox has been changed.
> • Can now hit opponents behind Karin.


 :Vibre: 




> Guren Ken
> • The V-Gauge depletion from using this move has been increased.
> • The timing of V-Gauge depletion from using this move has been changed.


Et un nerf du premier V-Trigger.

Confirmation aussi des légers nerfs du smk et du shk, rien de vraiment dramatique. Mais si c'est le prix à payer pour avoir de vrais normaux qui anti-air, je prends totalement  :Vibre:

----------


## Mr Thy

Et Capcommunication dit sur son twitter que la patchnote qu'ils ont mis en ligne n'est pas la bonne, .

Ils ont vraiment un problème, eux.

----------


## Hige

Mais.

 :Facepalm:

----------


## yodaxy

> General Changes (to all characters)
> 
> • V-Triggers within combos will now count as two moves instead of one for combo scaling purposes.
> 			
> 		
> 
> C'est donc par là qu'ils tentent de réduire les dégâts. Curieux de voir ce que ça va donner.


C'est bizarre ça, le V-trigger faisait déjà 20 % de damage reduce en combo avant.

EDIT : ah oui si c'est pas le bon patch log... Crapcom  ::XD::

----------


## Kamikaze

La grande question va être révision des hitbox ou si c'est status quo. A priori ce sera non. (Avec netcode en dessert si possible)

Je vais attendre la sortie de cette version pour faire une vidéo d'analyse du bordel

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Et ce pauvre Ryu va être le mètre étalon, s'il est pas buff...

----------


## Mjoln

Ah bin apparemment les hitbox et hurtbox sont modifiés pour tous les persos. 

ça commence déjà à chouiner sur Twitter.

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Alors que l'on a rien de concret encore, internet  :Facepalm: 
D'autant que si c'est vrai pour les hitbox et hurtbox foireuses, ça ne peut qu'être bénéfique !

----------


## Mr Thy

Je peux vivre avec les changements de Dicta perso. Mais reste à voir dans quelle direction iront les changements de hit/hurtbox.

----------


## yodaxy

> D'autant que si c'est vrai pour les hitbox et hurtbox foireuses, ça ne peut qu'être bénéfique !


Attend c'est Capcom là, on est jamais à l'abri d'une connerie !  ::ninja::

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Le plus important étant tout de même d'avoir le planning de l'extra battle pour débloquer le costume de Viewtiful Joe ! Invoc/Mjoln



Et d'autres pour de la FM :

----------


## Hige

Normalement tous les changements de hit/hurtbox sur les lp, c'est pour virer les anti-air  ::ninja::

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Ce serait top !

----------


## Mjoln

It's viewtiful !  ::lol::

----------


## yodaxy

> Le plus important étant tout de même d'avoir le planning de l'extra battle pour débloquer le costume de Viewtiful Joe ! Invoc/Mjoln
> 
> https://media.eventhubs.com/images/2018/01/04_ae01.png
> 
> Et d'autres pour de la FM :
> 
> https://media.eventhubs.com/images/2018/01/04_ae03.png
> https://media.eventhubs.com/images/2018/01/04_ae02.png


Les challenges qui te coûtent de la FM... pour te rapporter de la FM ensuite.

Il le font exprès ma parole.

----------


## Vorshakaar

Donc, en gros, comme il va être difficile de se faire de la FM comme avant, les mecs espèrent attirer en ligne un max de monde pour grinder 50 fm par victoire en match et sortir des stats magiques de vendeur de tapis "Regardez ! La population en ligne à augmentée de 200 % ! On fait mieux que Tekken !"

J'ai bon ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Yoggsothoth

De toute façon à la sortie de l'arcade édition le pic de fréquentation va remonter.Mais 10 jours plus tard, soit à la sortie de DragonBall Fighter Z, il n'y aura plus un chat .

----------


## Hige

> De toute façon à la sortie de l'arcade édition le pic de fréquentation va remonter.Mais 10 jours plus tard, soit à la sortie de DragonBall Fighter Z, il n'y aura plus un chat .


C'est pas ce qu'on disait à la sortie de Tekken ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Vorshakaar

Niveau vente et fréquentation online, Tekken a fait mieux en beaucoup moins de temps  ::ninja::  .

----------


## Kamikaze

Surtout un netcode qui fonctionne quoi c'est bien de pouvoir jouer au jeu pour commencer

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Voila, le minimum pour un jeu online .

----------


## Mr Thy

Quoi, mais SFV est un jeu solo, de quoi vous parlez.

Y a un mode arcade et tout  ::ninja::

----------


## wcxd

> Surtout un netcode qui fonctionne quoi c'est bien de pouvoir jouer au jeu pour commencer


Outch...

----------


## ababa

SFV tourne enfin à fond les ballons en 2560x1440 Ultra settings siouplait  ::lol:: 
J'ai enlevé le blur 
https://www.reddit.com/r/StreetFight...ocess_options/
Putain c'est dégueulasse ce blur, j'ai jamais eu ce blur là avec mon ancien laptop vu que tout était quasiment en low chez moi en 720p, pas d'AA ni de post processing  :<_<:

----------


## ababa

https://docs.google.com/document/d/1...AFbAlOVdM/edit

----------


## BenbenD

> SFV tourne enfin à fond les ballons en 2560x1440 Ultra settings siouplait 
> J'ai enlevé le blur 
> https://www.reddit.com/r/StreetFight...ocess_options/
> Putain c'est dégueulasse ce blur, j'ai jamais eu ce blur là avec mon ancien laptop vu que tout était quasiment en low chez moi en 720p, pas d'AA ni de post processing


Hooo ca m’intéresse ça. Ça pourrait améliorer les performances du jeu sur mon PC. Je test dès que je rentre, merci !  ::):

----------


## yodaxy

> https://docs.google.com/document/d/1...AFbAlOVdM/edit





> ① has changed the attack decision
> ② is done has changed the decision
> ③ has changed the jostling judgment in operation


Hmmm ah oui d'accord

----------


## Mjoln

J'ai mis à jour l'OP, et je suis déjà limité par la taille du texte  ::sad::  Vous croyez que la modération peut m'intercaler un deuxième post après le premier ? Sinon, vu que tu es l'auteur du deuxème post du topic, Thy, on s'arrangera ensemble, si tu veux bien.

----------


## Kamikaze

> Et Capcommunication dit sur son twitter que la patchnote qu'ils ont mis en ligne n'est pas la bonne, .
> 
> Ils ont vraiment un problème, eux.


S'pas le vrai truc encore ababa

----------


## ababa

> Hooo ca m’intéresse ça. Ça pourrait améliorer les performances du jeu sur mon PC. Je test dès que je rentre, merci !


Tu gagneras pas de perf, c'est juste pour jouer en ultra et supprimer le blur
Par contre tu peux faire des réglages spécifiques (y en a un qui tourne sur Reddit)
Ce que tu peux faire, c'est par exemple, mettre en off, le post processing et l'aa qui bouffent des ressources et supprimer le blur

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> S'pas le vrai truc encore ababa


A 10 jours de la sortie d'AE, c'est pas sérieux tout ça  :<_<:

----------


## Mr Thy

> Tu gagneras pas de perf, c'est juste pour jouer en ultra et supprimer le blur
> Par contre tu peux faire des réglages spécifiques (y en a un qui tourne sur Reddit)
> Ce que tu peux faire, c'est par exemple, mettre en off, le post processing et l'aa qui bouffent des ressources et supprimer le blur


- - - Mise à jour - - -

Le pire c'est que quelqu'un avait trouvé que si tu changeais certaines fonctions graphiques ingame, ça forçait le mode graphique en "Custom". Si on reste dans un mode par défaut, et qu'on change les mêmes settings graphiques par le fichier ini, on gagnait quelques frames par rapport au mode custom. Pas certain si ça a été patché entre-temps.

Ah et ababa, j'ai remarqué aussi, les textes (V sur la gauge V-trigger par exemple) ne scalent pas très bien. C'est plus moche en 2560x1440 qu'en 1920x1080 (apparament c'est la réso de base du jeu).




Mjoln, no prob, t'as qu'a me dire ce que tu veux mettre...

----------


## Mr Thy

Bon, la comm tourne à plein tours. Capcom Allemagne vient d'annoncer que la date de sortie est retardée de 3 jours.

On demande, c'est pour tout le monde? Réponse : pour Allemagne/Europe.

Version boite? Copies démat? Pas de réponse.

Il doit y avoir une charte interne chez Capcom "communication pourrie/vague avant tout". Parce que c'est global on dirait.

----------


## von_yaourt

Haha, mais ce jeu c'est définitivement la blague du siècle.  ::P:

----------


## Kamikaze

Ils recrutent des putain de branques et ont aucun souci de qualité, m'enfin

La palme restera ce tocard en charge de la trad' FR, jamais vu un travail de sagouin pareil, aucun respect

----------


## yodaxy

> Bon, la comm tourne à plein tours. Capcom Allemagne vient d'annoncer que la date de sortie est retardée de 3 jours.
> 
> On demande, c'est pour tout le monde? Réponse : pour Allemagne/Europe.
> 
> Version boite? Copies démat? Pas de réponse.
> 
> Il doit y avoir une charte interne chez Capcom "communication pourrie/vague avant tout". Parce que c'est global on dirait.


Ha putain  ::XD::

----------


## Rom1

Quelle honte sérieusement... Pas prêt de relancer le jeu :/

----------


## ababa

> Ils recrutent des putain de branques et ont aucun souci de qualité, m'enfin
> 
> La palme restera ce tocard en charge de la trad' FR, jamais vu un travail de sagouin pareil, aucun respect


Je comprends mieux les menus en anglais que ceux en français, d'ailleurs c'est la première chose que je fais, je mets le jeu en anglais  :B):

----------


## Kamikaze

La trad anglaise ça va mais y'a quand même des trucs bien moches du genre traduction littérale mot à mot au lieu d'utiliser l'homologue "jeu de combat" en anglais.

Genre mid/high/low etc.

C'est une trad' faite par un mec qui n'a jamais touché un jeu de combat de sa vie

- - - Mise à jour - - -

(Alors que c'était correct dans SF4 genre, et que y'avait Combofiend qui aurait pu jouer à son propre jeu au moins)

----------


## ababa

@Mjoln

Putain ce jeu de mots  :^_^:

----------


## Kamikaze

Oh putain j'avais pas tilté au début quel maître

----------


## yodaxy

Ce titre  :Cigare:

----------


## Mjoln

:B): 

Ça vous parait pas bizarre l'histoire du retard en europe ? Je veux dire, quelle que soit la zone geographique, on doit jouer a la meme version du jeu. Donc quand il vont mettre les serveurs down pour la mise a jour le 16, on va rester offline comme des cons jusqu'au 19 ?! Ça me parait peu credible quand meme... ou alors tout le monde va etre retardé pour faire concorder la mise a jour...

----------


## Mr Thy

Nan, à mon avis ce sera juste pour la version boite. L'update démat devrai être global (vu que l'update se fait via SFV, et qu'ils ont qu'un set de serveurs).

Arcsys ou Namco ont probablement du couler le bateau avec les versions boites en arrivage pour l'Europe.

----------


## Star-Platinum

Faut leur dire que si ça sort après le 26 c'est pas trop la peine en fait.

----------


## Mjoln

Tiens Kami, regarde ça, ça te donnera peut-être quelques idées d'habillage pour tes tutos :

----------


## Kamikaze

Hahahaha mais pourquoi

----------


## Mjoln

Et gros tournoi de Third Strike en cours au Japon : https://www.twitch.tv/gamenewton

----------


## Kamikaze

Cooperation Cup! Le plus gros

----------


## Mjoln

Putain ça joue pas pour de faux  ::o:

----------


## wcxd

Un "technicien" peut-il m'expliquer ces deux tweets : 








Je comprends pas pourquoi si je suis à +4 ma throw whiff ? Ca sort en 5, donc lors de la 1ère frame active l'adversaire n'est plus en hitstun, donc ça connect, non ?

----------


## yodaxy

Je pense que c'est parce que dans Street V si tu cancel le blockstun (ou même hitstun) d'un coup avec une choppe, elle whiff. On ne peut pas cancel de choppes dans le jeu (excepté les super).

Là ils disent que le link (donc attendre que le blockstun soit terminé pour pouvoir chopper) sera plus facile si je ne m'abuse.

----------


## Hem

> si tu cancel le blockstun (ou même hitstun)


What?

----------


## wcxd

> Je pense que c'est parce que dans Street V si tu cancel le blockstun (ou même hitstun) d'un coup avec une choppe, elle whiff. On ne peut pas cancel de choppes dans le jeu (excepté les super).
> 
> Là ils disent que le link (donc attendre que le blockstun soit terminé pour pouvoir chopper) sera plus facile si je ne m'abuse.


Mais justement, si t'es à +4, et que tu sors la choppe direct, lors de sa 1ère frame active (la 5ème frame donc), il n'y aura plus de hit stun (puisque le hitstun s'étend pendant les frames d'avantage, soit 4 dans cet exemple). Tu devrais donc pouvoir chopper immédiatement.

----------


## wcxd

Bon je viens de tester en me mettant à +4 et en mashant une throw, ça whiff.
Je comprends pas pourquoi... :/

----------


## Kamikaze

Les choppes sortent bien en 5 mais y'a un système d'invincibilité (un peu naze) aux choppes pendant 1 frame, ou 2 (je crois que ça a changé à partir d'un patch, avant c'était ptet 2) en sortie de blockstun/hitstun, un peu comme dans certains Air Dasher ou KOF.

Sinon les deux tweets c'est un peu de la merde (no offense à Javits) parce que dans SFV y'a déjà quasiment aucun coup qui laisse à portée de choppe, qui plus est tout en étant à +4. En block doit y en avoir tout simplement aucun mis à part EX Blast de Dictateur. Et en hit le pushback pousse trop loin.

Donc bref

On s'en tape, ça change rien pour faire court

----------


## yodaxy

> Mais justement, si t'es à +4, et que tu sors la choppe direct, lors de sa 1ère frame active (la 5ème frame donc), il n'y aura plus de hit stun (puisque le hitstun s'étend pendant les frames d'avantage, soit 4 dans cet exemple). Tu devrais donc pouvoir chopper immédiatement.


C'est parce que si tu bourres la choppe pendant le hitstun du coup c'est considéré comme un cancel, donc ça whiff je pense. Tu es bien sur que ton coup à +4 est terminé avant de lancer ta choppe ?

----------


## Kamikaze

> C'est parce que si tu bourres la choppe pendant le hitstun du coup c'est considéré comme un cancel, donc ça whiff je pense. Tu es bien sur que ton coup à +4 est terminé avant de lancer ta choppe ?


Non c'est pas considéré comme un cancel. Tu voudrais que ce soit un cancel de quoi, t'annules quoi ici?

Les choppes ne fonctionnent pas dans un hitstun ou un blockstun sauf exception genre la super de Gief qui peut combo

----------


## yodaxy

> Non c'est pas considéré comme un cancel. Tu voudrais que ce soit un cancel de quoi, t'annules quoi ici?
> 
> Les choppes ne fonctionnent pas dans un hitstun ou un blockstun sauf exception genre la super de Gief qui peut combo


Nan en fait c'était l'histoire de la frame invincible qui faisait que les choppes normales ne touchent pas, j'ai confondu avec les choppes spé (on peut cancel une choppe spé comme un coup spécial, sauf que ça ne fait évidemment pas combo).

----------


## Kamikaze

Ah oui effectivement tu peux cancel vers une choppe spéciale, et elle va whiff parce qu'elle ne peut pas chopper durant un blockstun/hitstun, mais pas parce que c'est un cancel

----------


## wcxd

Ah j'étais pas au courant de ce truc de frame d'invincibilité lol... Merci!

----------


## Kamikaze

Ouais j'aime pas ce système, ça existe dans pas mal de jeux, le plus horrible étant KOF XIII

L'horreur: http://wiki.shoryuken.com/The_King_o...ability_values

----------


## yodaxy

C'est con qu'ils aient implémenté ça dans KOF d'ailleurs parce qu'on pouvait cancel un coup et une choppe spéciale dans les anciens, et c'était bien pété  :Cigare:

----------


## Kamikaze

Y restait quelque coups capable de le faire mais c'était rare, genre la EX choppe de Shen  ::o:

----------


## wcxd

Punaise je me suis mis en tête de jouer Ryu, mais le pauvre n'a vraiment rien pour lui LOL.

Son DP qui whiff si tu fais plus de 2 hits avant (donc tu whiff si tu essayes de hit confirm), ses tatsu qui whiff si le mec est crouch...

En gros le meilleur ender de combo c'est Hado, mais ça combo pas sur un light. Donc tu peux pas faire 5MP 5LK Hado, t'es obligé de faire 5MP 5MP Hado, mais c'est un frame trap de 4 frame, donc tu te fais niquer par n'importe quel masheur avec un 3F.

Pas de portée, frame data douteuse...
Le pompon : tu peux quasi rien linker après une activation du VTrigger en combo car t'es trop loin. Quand tous les autres persos du jeu se basent sur un coup random en neutral => VTrigger => BNB qui arrache, avec Ryu t'es obligé de faire VTrigger => Sweep. Wahou.

Franchement on lit beaucoup que Alex est le low tier du jeu, mais comparé à Ryu j'ai des doutes quand même. Au moins avec Alex tu as un VTrigger qui est bon, des normaux corrects, une frame data pas trop dégueu.

J'ai monté plusieurs persos platinum, mais avec Ryu je suis retombé super silver :D

----------


## Kamikaze

wcxd qui débarque  ::o: 

Ouais j'en ai parlé à plusieurs reprises auparavant dans le thread, Ryu est le personnage SFV par excellence qui respecte tous les codes du jeu.

Il a vraiment rien :/ (surtout depuis les nerfs de la S1)

Si tu veux gagner avec faut utiliser le dash avant invisible et chopper très agressivement

Après ça va assez loin avec lui, ses crush counter ne permettent pas vraiment de combo (st.HK qui whiff sur crouch, dur ne serait ce qu'à placer en garde, st.HP bof), son Hado au cac c'est se mettre en grosse frame négative donc à éviter. À medium range c'est nul aussi, le seul qu'est viable ça serait le Hado LP à max range, un sonic boom du pauvre.

'Fin bref c'est une catastrophe, nerf du st LK qui rend le coup risible (compare ça au st LK de Karin), nerf global des overhead donc t'ouvriras jamais la garde autrement qu'avec un mixup de choppe pas choppe, dans le neutral tu peux pas t'amuser à frapper tu perds contre tout le cast (aucune portée sur tes coups et aucune récompense si ça passe), aucun cross up avec le tatsu.

Y'a rien de rien, c'est le pire perso du jeu assez clairement

----------


## wcxd

Non mais je pensais pas que c'était à ce point !
Franchement je le pensais au niveau d'Alex que je joue régulièrement, mais pour moi il est clairement pire. Le seul avantage que je vois par rapport à Alex c'est d'avoir un anti air... 

C'est chaud à quel point le perso est mauvais maintenant, et je suis pas sûr que lui rajouter un DOnkey Kick va changer grand chose, faut espérer que les autres modifs du jeu jouent en sa faveur.

Au moins quand tu gagnes c'est mérité

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Ryu il faut le jouer comme ça :

----------


## ababa

:Bave: 

La voie du Hado est impénétrable  :B): 

Ryu est super fun à jouer car il est complet, mais c'est vrai qu'on a l'impression de jouer à un autre jeu alors que t'as des persos typés clairement SFV (Laura, Balrog, Bison, Rashid, Mika)

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Je savais que ça te plairait  :;):

----------


## ababa

J'aime bien le Ryu de Tokido mais c'est abusé, Tokido qui teste le Ryu 2.5 et il fait des combos opti et tout  :Emo: 
OtaniRyu, il est super ce petit, un Ryu tellement vif  ::o:

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Après tu parles de Tokido quoi, un dieu vivant aussi donc bon  ::P:

----------


## Supergounou

Je me demandais, y a encore, en ce moment même, l'histoire des pifs non EX qui sont invincibles à certains trucs en fonction du bouton sur lequel on appuie? Par exemple, dragon light invincible aux boules, dragon med invincible aux coups, dragon fort invincible à jenesaisquoi?

Parce que je veux bien être moisi en meaty, mais un Urien qui me pète mon CC avec un Headbutt non EX, j'arrive pas à comprendre.

----------


## Yoggsothoth

> Je me demandais, y a encore, en ce moment même, l'histoire des pifs non EX qui sont invincibles à certains trucs en fonction du bouton sur lequel on appuie? Par exemple, dragon light invincible aux boules, dragon med invincible aux coups, dragon fort invincible à jenesaisquoi?
> 
> Parce que je veux bien être moisi en meaty, mais un *Urien qui me pète mon CC* avec un Headbutt non EX, j'arrive pas à comprendre.


CC ?

----------


## Supergounou

Crush Counter.

Avec Cammy à un moment j'ai fait HK sur ta relevée et tu me l'as bait avec un headbutt, j'étais très deg  ::P: 
Et pareil avec ton Gouki, un simple dragon qui a baisé le cHP meaty de mon Guile.

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Bah si un CC touche, le mec est stun 1sec, donc si tu manges un Headbutt EX c'est que tu n'as pas réussis à combo après le CC .

Après si tu parles de meaty avec ton coup qui CC, bah c'est pas invincible contrairement au Headbutt EX .

----------


## Supergounou

Non t'as pas compris, tu t'es relevé en pif headbutt normal (pas EX, t'as dû faire la manip sans avoir de barre j'imagine) alors que je meaty HK (crush counter), et je l'ai pris en pleine tronche. C'est pour ça que je t'ai demandé si les pifs non-EX de Urien était invincibles ou pas.

----------


## von_yaourt

C'est pas un pif et c'est pas invincible. C'est juste que ton coup n'était pas encore actif.

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Oui voila .

----------


## Supergounou

Je suis donc vraiment une buse en meaty  ::'(: 

Mais me semblait avoir lu à un moment que dans la saison 2 certains pifs avaient des propriétés d’invincibilité en fonction du bouton utilisé (boules, ou chopes, ou hits), comme dans SF4, j'ai donc rêvé?

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> C'est pas un pif


Un truc pas safe à la relevée, c'est pas un pif?

----------


## von_yaourt

C'est bien ça. Mais en pratique ça n'a pas changé grand chose, le RPS est totalement en défaveur des DP non EX, surtout que je crois que l'invincibilité ne commençait pas sur les premières frames actives mais la troisième. C'est pour ça que tu ne voyais pas grand monde se relever en piffant autre chose qu'un DP ou une super.

Un "pif" c'est tenter un truc en reversal, en général. Mais ça tient plus du vocabulaire quaratien que de la science, comme définition.  ::P:

----------


## Supergounou

Bon ok, j'ai pas tout compris, du coup je vais surtout retenir que je ne sais pas faire un meaty  :^_^:

----------


## Yoggsothoth

> C'est bien ça. Mais en pratique ça n'a pas changé grand chose, le RPS est totalement en défaveur des DP non EX, surtout que je crois que l'invincibilité ne commençait pas sur les premières frames actives mais la troisième. C'est pour ça que tu ne voyais pas grand monde se relever en piffant autre chose qu'un DP ou une super.
> 
> Un "pif" c'est tenter un truc en reversal, en général. Mais ça tient plus du *vocabulaire quaratien* que de la science, comme définition.


moi j'ai pas compris ça .

----------


## Supergounou

> moi j'ai pas compris ça .




Spoiler Alert! 






Je vois que c'est difficile pour tout le monde ce soir  ::P:

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Ah wé un truc qui vient de lui quoi...pour ça que je ne connaissais pas  ::lol::

----------


## Supergounou

Tout le monde connait le pif! (en France).

Par contre j'ignorais que ça venait de lui.

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Moi aussi et j'ai mal si c'est le cas, car je l'utilise souvent  ::|:  (le mot hein ! )

----------


## Kamikaze

Nan mais pif ça vient de pif qui veut dire le nez en argot faire un truc au pif c'est faire un truc à l'instinct les gars ça vient de personne

https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pif

- - - Mise à jour - - -

'fin j'imagine que vous le saviez déjà mais la discussion partait sur la Lune donc je recadre  ::ninja:: 

http://www.expressio.fr/expressions/...-pifometre.php

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Je me disais bien  :Facepalm: 
J'ai bu trop de pif  ::ninja::

----------


## Supergounou

L'utilisation du mot dans un jeu de baston pour dire "reversal", ça vient forcément de quelque part, y avait pas de jeux de baston dans les années 70.

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Oulah suis perdu là, tu parlais de reverseal inventé par K'raté ou pif !?

----------


## Kamikaze

Et Gounou ouais t'as juste raté ton Meaty.

J'ai d'jà expliqué plusieurs fois sur le topic mais retour de la vengeance:

Pour faire un meaty dans SFV il faut le faire frame perfect, alors que pour faire un coup en se relevant, que ce soit un normal ou un spécial, il y a un buffer.

Donc niveau timing et difficulté c'est largement en faveur de celui qui se relève pour réussir à sortir son coup le plus rapidement possible.

L'attaquant doit timer "à la main" pile sur la frame de relevée (+ ou - les frames active du coup que tu utilises).

Donc faut apprendre ses timings de meaty sinon on se retrouve en finale de Capcom Cup à rater ses meaty. C'est pas facile de faire un meaty (vraiment)

----------


## von_yaourt

Ouais, les meaties dans ce jeu c'est le mal.

----------


## Supergounou

> Oulah suis perdu là, tu parlais de reverseal inventé par K'raté ou pif !?


Ahah le dialogue de sourd  :^_^: 

Je suis la pensée de Yaourt, qui, de ce que j'ai compris, expliquait que le mot "pif" dans le jargon des jeux de combat, voulait grossièrement dire "reversal" et que Karatruc avait popularisé le terme pour cette utilisation en France. Perso j'utilise aussi le mot "pif", de manière abusive, du genre "quel enculé qui pif les lights dans mes links!" ^^

Après on s'en fout un peu de qui a utilisé le terme pour la première fois dans un jeu de baston, pour moi c'était Bogard dans son émission mais je dois me tromper je suis tout nouveau dans le monde de la baston.




> Et Gounou ouais t'as juste raté ton Meaty.


Frame perfect? Genre si le coup est actif 5f, il faut quand même taper sur la première frame active pour qu'il soit meaty, les autres frames actives ne servent à rien? Mais c'est quoi ce jeu de merde!  ::P: 

Pour être plus sérieux, si je posais la question c'est parce que j'ai vraiment eu l'impression d'être meaty quand je me suis pris le "pif non EX" de Yogg, alors j'ai pensé à cette histoire de propriétés d'invincibilité de la saison 2, mais comme souvent je devais être en retard...

----------


## Kamikaze

On va faire la liste des coups actifs pendant 5f avec Cammy: 0

Sinon oui c'est ce que je disais 




> L'attaquant doit timer "à la main" pile sur la frame de relevée (+ ou - les frames active du coup que tu utilises).


- - - Mise à jour - - -

Après c'est particulièrement chaud les timings à la main, c'est pas comme un link ou y'a du rythme (et de l'entrainement). T'es à poil et y'a pas d'indice visuel

Donc soit tu t'es entrainé à faire t'es meaty (sur les 3 types de relevé) soit t'es particulièrement susceptible de te chier

----------


## Supergounou

C'est pas frame perfect alors, il va falloir être plus précis dans vos explications monsieur le youtubeur  ::ninja:: 

Et sinon, le saut MP de Cammy est actif 5f. Complètement inutile, je sais, mais c'était pour l'exemple, je ne connais pas du tout la framedata du jeu.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Donc soit tu t'es entrainé à faire t'es meaty (sur les 3 types de relevé) soit t'es particulièrement susceptible de te chier


Vu que je fais tout à la zeub, ceci explique surement cela. Messieurs mes adversaires potentiels, vous savez ce qu'il vous reste à faire!

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Oui faut trouver un truc pour être sur de son timing, genre avec Gouki après une choppe dans le coin, lp "dans le vent" time super bien le bas MP en meaty ( sur la relevé rapide ! )

Sinon *IT'S TIIIIIME !*

 :Bave: 

EDIT : Si une âme charitable peut me rappeler le nom du commentateur habituel de 3.3, merci ( Pas Nuki, l'autre avec une voix de ouf )

Edit² :Bon il est pas là  ::|:

----------


## Mr Thy

Ouais, soit t'apprend le timing des meaties au feeling, soit tu te fais des setups (possiblement avec ce qu'on appelle des framekills: des boutons que tu whiff spécialement pour timer parfaitement à la frame le meaty). Si t'es une buse en frame data, y a des calculateurs pour ça (Frame Assistant Tool en a un, oki calculator).
Ca sert énormément de savoir quelles sont tes options à la relevée de ton adversaire. 

En gros t'as pas 30000 façons de mettre à terre quelqu'un (balayette, chope avant/arrière/spé, certains coups spé). Tu te fais quelques setups pour chaque scénario, ça te permettra d'avoir déjà une réponse à pas mal de situations.

Je donne bêtement un exemple pour mon Dicta, il a un setup meaty assez chiant pour l'adversaire. Si je fais chope arrière avec lui, son bas avant hp est un meaty naturel si l'adversaire quick rise. Si il le fait pas (largement confirmable), je fais un 4f (mon framekill, bas lk par exemple). Si je bourre stand hk derrière, ça fait meaty parfait pour une relevée normale (et crush counter en plus). Le seul moyen de le battre c'est de faire un reversal invincible.

Y a des petits setups pour toutes les situations ainsi. Si t'arrives pas a timer, laisse la frame data faire le taf pour toi.

----------


## Supergounou

> Y a des petits setups pour toutes les situations ainsi. Si t'arrives pas a timer, laisse la frame data faire le taf pour toi.


Pas le temps pour ça, je joue 2h les samedi soirs, et déjà que je rate mes bnb 3x sur 5, si je devais train j'aurai d'autres priorités. J'essaye plutôt de comprendre les mécaniques de jeu.

En tous cas, merci pour vos explications, même si au final vous ne m'apprenez rien (pardon), je dois mal m'exprimer. Ma question de base portait sur les pifs non EX typés dragons (...), me semblait que certains avaient des propriétés d'invincibilités mais je dois me tromper.

----------


## Mr Thy

> Oui faut trouver un truc pour être sur de son timing, genre avec Gouki après une choppe dans le coin, lp "dans le vent" time super bien le bas MP en meaty ( sur la relevé rapide ! )
> 
> Sinon *IT'S TIIIIIME !*
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT : Si une âme charitable peut me rappeler le nom du commentateur habituel de 3.3, merci ( Pas Nuki, l'autre avec une voix de ouf )
> 
> Edit² :Bon il est pas là


Papatiwawa?

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Oui ! 'Tain j'arrive pas à l'enregistrer son nom, Merci !

----------


## yodaxy

> Pas le temps pour ça, je joue 2h les samedi soirs, et déjà que je rate mes bnb 3x sur 5, si je devais train j'aurai d'autres priorités. J'essaye plutôt de comprendre les mécaniques de jeu.
> 
> 
> En tous cas, merci pour vos explications, même si au final vous ne m'apprenez rien (pardon), je dois mal m'exprimer. Ma question de base portait sur les pifs non EX typés dragons (...), me semblait que certains avaient des propriétés d'invincibilités mais je dois me tromper.


Oui y a toujours ça dans le jeu : dragon LP invincible aux choppes, dragon MP invincible aux coups high (genre coups sautés) et dragon HP invincible à tous les types de coups mais à partir de la 3ème frame seulement (donc euh un peu inutile).

----------


## Mr Thy

> Pas le temps pour ça, je joue 2h les samedi soirs, et déjà que je rate mes bnb 3x sur 5, si je devais train j'aurai d'autres priorités. J'essaye plutôt de comprendre les mécaniques de jeu.
> 
> En tous cas, merci pour vos explications, même si au final vous ne m'apprenez rien (pardon), je dois mal m'exprimer. Ma question de base portait sur les pifs non EX typés dragons (...), me semblait que certains avaient des propriétés d'invincibilités mais je dois me tromper.


Gounou oui. Pour Ryu

Shoryu LP, inchoppable les 3 premières frames.
Shoryu MP, invincible au coups aériens les 6 premières frames
Shoryu HP, invincible au coups et projectiles de la frame 3 à 6
SHhoryu Ex, full invincible les 15 premières frames.

En général c'est pratiquement la même chose pour les autres persos, à part quelques subtilités. Par exemple le dragon mp de necalli est invincible au coups low les 7 premières frames.

----------


## Supergounou

Yodaxy et Thy (et Yaourt qui avait apporté un début de réponse): merci  ::): 

Du coup Yogg a surement fait Headbutt HP et je devais être légèrement à la bourre sur mon meaty. Je tâcherai de m'en souvenir et de bosser quelques setups si jamais je trouve le temps.

----------


## Mr Thy

Tu jouais quel perso?

----------


## Supergounou

Cammy, mais je ne me souviens plus de comment je l'ai mis au sol. Spiral arrow HK j'imagine.

----------


## Mr Thy



----------


## wcxd

Lol dites moi que c'est une blague.

Sinon on va se taper cette intro mega kitsch avec spot de lumière et la date du jour avant chaque match ? Chauuuuud...

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> C'est pas facile de faire un meaty (vraiment)





> Ouais, les meaties dans ce jeu c'est le mal.


Ca marche comment les meaties dans les autres jeux ?

----------


## Kamikaze

Pareil, mais t'as pas de buffer pour celui qui se relève. (Donc si t'appuies trop tôt sur un normal/special, il sort pas) Sur Guilty par exemple y'a plusieurs canards qui trouvent très dur de faire un reversal en se relevant, c'est pas possible de bourrer. Après dans la plupart des autres jeux t'as beaucoup plus d'options en tant que joueurs donc c'est plus facile.

On voyait déjà Chris G bourrer cr.HP avec Sakura sur sa relevée sur SF4, c'est pas nouveau de bourrer salement à la relevée. Sur SF4 tu pouvais bourrer les spéciaux (buffer), mais pour les normaux fallait un timing frame perfect, donc c'est plus risqué. Après tu pouvais bourrer backdash aussi.

Y'a aussi le système des différentes relevées sur SFV qui rend ça plus dur.
D'ailleurs perso je suis méga pour ce système dans SFV, c'est un des trucs qui me plaisait le plus, ça montre une volonté de baser le jeu sur le neutral plutôt que les setups. Mais au final c'est mal fait un peu partout du coup bof (hitbox des normaux etc.)

T'as aussi 0 indice visuel consistant pour deviner la relevée, c'est assez mal fait de ce côté

----------


## Kamikaze

https://imgur.com/a/0bVsv

Frame Data dans le training mode, sympa ça

----------


## wcxd

Et le rematch :

----------


## Mjoln

En local...

----------


## yodaxy

> Lol dites moi que c'est une blague.
> 
> Sinon on va se taper cette intro mega kitsch avec spot de lumière et la date du jour avant chaque match ? Chauuuuud...


Y aura peut-être le mod pour les temps de chargement qui fera disparaître ça (espérons).




> Yodaxy et Thy (et Yaourt qui avait apporté un début de réponse): merci 
> 
> Du coup Yogg a surement fait Headbutt HP et je devais être légèrement à la bourre sur mon meaty. Je tâcherai de m'en souvenir et de bosser quelques setups si jamais je trouve le temps.


Je ne suis pas sur que les règles des dragons s'appliquent pour les heatbutt de Urien par contre.

----------


## von_yaourt

Nan les headbutts normaux ne sont pas des reversals, donc aucune frame d'invulnérabilité, juste une hurtbox qui peut esquiver les coups très bas.




> Pareil, mais t'as pas de buffer pour celui qui se relève. (Donc si t'appuies trop tôt sur un normal/special, il sort pas) Sur Guilty par exemple y'a plusieurs canards qui trouvent très dur de faire un reversal en se relevant, c'est pas possible de bourrer. Après dans la plupart des autres jeux t'as beaucoup plus d'options en tant que joueurs donc c'est plus facile.


Le buffer réduit de Guilty c'est quand même plus l'exception que la norme, aujourd'hui, c'est de loin le jeu (récent) où il est le plus dur de faire un wake-up reversal que je connaisse. Le truc qui rend les okis plus faciles dans les autres jeux, en général, ce sont les relevées qui sont assez lentes et lisibles, et les coups qui sont actifs plus longtemps. Par exemple, dans BB une relevée normale (t'as plein d'options, mais la neutral tech est la plus utilisée), c'est 32 frames d'invulnérabilité, un buffer qui te permet de faire la manip en anticipant, et des meaties qui peuvent facilement être actifs 6 frames donc pas trop durs à timer. 


Sinon le niveau de la Coop Cup est fou. Les mecs qui jouent à un jeu aussi technique depuis 20 ans, c'est incroyable à regarder.  ::o:

----------


## Supergounou

> Je ne suis pas sur que les règles des dragons s'appliquent pour les heatbutt de Urien par contre.





> Nan les headbutts normaux ne sont pas des reversals, donc aucune frame d'invulnérabilité, juste une hurtbox qui peut esquiver les coups très bas.


Ok, alors j'étais énormément à la bourre sur mon meaty  ::ninja::

----------


## Mr Thy

> Et le rematch :
> 
> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DS6FwBmVAAAaRbb.jpg


Rohh, on va plus se taper les  :;):  gênants pendant les tournois  ::ninja:: 

Mais apparament, un autre nouveau truc c'est qu'il y aura un display qui montre le frame advantage en training.

----------


## wcxd

Oui, le message de Kami juste avant le mien en parle  ::ninja:: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Sinon le niveau de la Coop Cup est fou. Les mecs qui jouent à un jeu aussi technique depuis 20 ans, c'est incroyable à regarder.


3.3 c'est l'exemple typique qui illustre pourquoi je ne suis pas fan des rééquilibrages sur un jeu de baston. 

Si les jeux n'étaient pas "patchables", on ferait avec et on s'adapterait à la meta au lieu de crier au rééquilibrage. J'crois que Makoto - Q c'est genre 8-2 en matchup, typiquement un truc qu'on demanderait à corriger aujourd'hui.

----------


## Mr Thy

Mouais, mais ça c'était une volonté exprimé par Capcom même avant la sortie de SFV. Le fait qu'on travaillerait en saisons, avec des rééquilibrages entre chaque saison.

C'est bien un des trucs qu'ils ont communiqué clairement, et qu'ils suivent.

La grosse question reste, sur quoi sont basés les rééquilibrages. Parce que des persos comme F.A.N.G qui sont considérés comme faibles, qui se font démolir encore plus, l'éxemple de Ryu, mais des persos comme Rog qui passent par les maillons du filet, parfois on peut se poser des questions.
Mais bon, à part quelques exceptions, ça reste encore plus ou moins équilibré.

----------


## Hem

> Si les jeux n'étaient pas "patchables", on ferait avec et on s'adapterait à la meta au lieu de crier au rééquilibrage.


Le meilleur moyen de s'adapter c'est de ne pas jouer les persos faibles. Donc tu préfères avoir des persos que personne ne joue sauf quelques acharnés qui du coup doivent travailler plus que les autres, plutôt qu'un équilibrage pour essayer de lisser un peu tout ça et limiter au maximum l'influence d'une tier list?

Perso je peux comprendre la philosophie vu que y'a des mecs qui se tuent depuis 20 ans sur des jeux tout pétés, mais d'un point de vue compétitif (et même artistique en fait, si tu fais un perso c'est pour qu'il soit joué) c'est pas un bon délire.

----------


## Hige

Pouah mais Kuroda ce daron  ::O:

----------


## Big Bear

Ryu n'est pas un mauvais perso à mon avis. Un shoto rapide est toujours un bon perso. D'accord, Andy Bogard dans KOF XIII était low tier, mais l'importance de la choppe et des feintes de choppes/coups counter hit/crush counter dans SF V et les 5 frames de lag font de Ryu un perso solide avec des atouts, grâce à sa vitesse de déplacement et une bonne barre de vie. De plus, il a des combos simples et qui font des bons dégâts, et un V-trigger 2 barres. Sans compter le parry.

----------


## Kamikaze

Mais lol la Chun Li qui rate son Kill après jump HK bas MK c'te honte

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Si quelqu'un a une archive ou un youtube de la Coop Cup je prends!

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Ah, j'ai

----------


## Mr Thy

> Ryu n'est pas un mauvais perso à mon avis. Un shoto rapide est toujours un bon perso. D'accord, Andy Bogard dans KOF XIII était low tier, mais l'importance de la choppe et des feintes de choppes/coups counter hit/crush counter dans SF V et les 5 frames de lag font de Ryu un perso solide avec des atouts, grâce à sa vitesse de déplacement et une bonne barre de vie. De plus, il a des combos simples et qui font des bons dégâts, et un V-trigger 2 barres. Sans compter le parry.


Ouais, le problème c'est que à haut niveau, il doit travailler beaucoup plus pour faire mal. Il a les outils, mais comparé a un Ken ou même un Akuma, il a beaucoup plus de mal à convertir en gros dégats.


Vu que le zoning est très peu representé dans SFV (à part peut être Guile), on lui a déjà retiré un outil bien important. Pendant la S1, il avait encore pas mal de trucs qu'il pouvait convertir en gros dégats, ça lui a été enlevé.
Il lui reste encore des trucs, mais d'autres persos ont des outils plus flexibles.

Prend le parry par exemple. Celui de Ryu est purement "défensif". Il whiff, il est punissable par un crush counter si je ne m'abuse. Vu qu'il donne pas de coup en soi, il ne donne pas de la vie grise.
Celui d'Akuma, techniquement c'est même pas un parry, mais il a une proprieté armor. Il chip, il a deux variations, qui permettent de convertir en dégats nettement plus gros. Ca barre de V se remplit plus, etc...

Donc en gros, oui, il a des outils. A bas/moyen niveau ça se remarquera peut-être pas. Mais à haut niveau, faut être efficace. A part quelques joueurs bien spécifiques, la plupart des pro's vont prendre des persos qui peuvent faire payer cash la moindre erreur. C'est tout à fait possible avec Ryu, mais il faut être extrêmement carré avec.

----------


## Kamikaze

On va faire simple.

Whiff punish avec un normal et des ressources:

Karin, Balrog, Urien: 50% de barre de vie qui dégage, dans le coin, possibilité de reset
Ryu: stand MK en ratage de whiff punish la hitbox est trop pourrave

Pareil sur un crush counter

----------


## yodaxy

Oui enfin, il est pas non plus sans ressources quand même :




347 damage sans aucune barre, y a pas beaucoup de persos qui peuvent le faire non plus  ::):

----------


## Kamikaze

Tu réfléchis comme un débutant encore, tu prends l'exemple d'un combo situationnel (punition du Shoryu EX de Ken), ça a aucune valeur, tu placeras jamais ça en match. Quelques dégâts de plus que le reste du cast sur un combo spécifique ça vaut strictement rien.

En plus tu abandonnes le crush counter, donc tu charges pas ta barre de v-trigger, et le wall carry est pas fou.

Les dégâts c'est une chose, la viabilité d'une ouverture de garde s'en est une autre.

Combien de fois tu vois cr.MK MK confirm pour 400 dégâts et le wall carry avec Boxer? Quasiment chaque round.

Combien de punitions optimisées avec Ryu? Dans le cas où il a pas de barre? Jamais.

Mes exemples mentionnaient un cas courant: whiff punish ou crush counter.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Pareil pour Karin st HK crush counter, c'est viable parce que le st HK est fort, tu veux l'utiliser ce coup.
Urien qui fait cr.MK Aegis c'est fréquent, etc. etc.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Ce qui rend Rashid fort ça va être un truc comme st.LK st.MP confirm, ça fait peu de dégâts, mais ça arrive tout le temps, pareil pour cr HP.

C'est comme ça que tu juges un perso, avec des trucs réaliste et utile en eux-mêmes.

Le problème de Ryu c'est la portée de ses normaux et les actions possibles derrières:

de 1) il a pas de portée, donc tu toucheras pas ton adversaire.

de 2) dans le cas où tu le touches, tu n'as pas de cancel fort, comme rashid avec qcf P ou Karin qui confirme en qcf K, la base du jeu de Punk

----------


## wcxd

> Le meilleur moyen de s'adapter c'est de ne pas jouer les persos faibles. Donc tu préfères avoir des persos que personne ne joue sauf quelques acharnés qui du coup doivent travailler plus que les autres, plutôt qu'un équilibrage pour essayer de lisser un peu tout ça et limiter au maximum l'influence d'une tier list?
> 
> Perso je peux comprendre la philosophie vu que y'a des mecs qui se tuent depuis 20 ans sur des jeux tout pétés, mais d'un point de vue compétitif (et même artistique en fait, si tu fais un perso c'est pour qu'il soit joué) c'est pas un bon délire.


Non mais déjà je trouve que le "compétitif" c'est de la connerie dans le sens où ça va à l'encontre du principe du jeu video (= avoir du fun) car cela force à jouer de la façon la plus efficiente quitte à ne pas s'amuser (cf Daigo qui se fait violence à jouer Guile). Imo la seule façon de rendre le compétitif viable serait de forcer le jeu en team, et donc de forcer à créer des synergies.
Ensuite tu pars du principe qu'on peut avoir un jeu équilibré, mais je pense qu'il n'est pas possible d'équilibrer un jeu de combat - ou alors il faut un système avec beaucoup plus de mécaniques pour créer un équilibrage par l'abondance de possibilités (un peu comme dans Tekken par exemple).

Donc oui, je préfère rester sur la même version pendant des années sans rééquilibrage pour inciter les gens à chercher de nouvelles techniques, plutôt que de changer l'équilibrage tous les ans pour au final que ce ne soit jamais équilibré.




> Ryu n'est pas un mauvais perso à mon avis. Un shoto rapide est toujours un bon perso. D'accord, Andy Bogard dans KOF XIII était low tier, mais l'importance de la choppe et des feintes de choppes/coups counter hit/crush counter dans SF V et les 5 frames de lag font de Ryu un perso solide avec des atouts, grâce à sa vitesse de déplacement et une bonne barre de vie. De plus, il a des combos simples et qui font des bons dégâts, et un V-trigger 2 barres. Sans compter le parry.


Par curiosité, tu joues Ryu un peu ? Car je pensais comme toi, mais une fois le perso en main c'est une autre histoire.



> Tu réfléchis comme un débutant encore, tu prends l'exemple d'un combo situationnel (punition du Shoryu EX de Ken), ça a aucune valeur, tu placeras jamais ça en match. Quelques dégâts de plus que le reste du cast sur un combo spécifique ça vaut strictement rien.
> 
> En plus tu abandonnes le crush counter, donc tu charges pas ta barre de v-trigger, et le wall carry est pas fou.
> 
> Les dégâts c'est une chose, la viabilité d'une ouverture de garde s'en est une autre.
> 
> Combien de fois tu vois cr.MK MK confirm pour 400 dégâts et le wall carry avec Boxer? Quasiment chaque round.
> 
> Combien de punitions optimisées avec Ryu? Dans le cas où il a pas de barre? Jamais.
> ...


Sans parler du fait que le perso semble designé comme un "zoneur"' (projectile, presque jamais d'oki, tout ramène au neutral) dans un jeu où tout le cast fait un gros doigt aux projectiles.

----------


## yodaxy

> Tu réfléchis comme un débutant encore, tu prends l'exemple d'un combo situationnel (punition du Shoryu EX de Ken), ça a aucune valeur, tu placeras jamais ça en match.


Ok ouais, c'est vrai qu'il y a jamais aucun pif en match dans SFV  ::XD::

----------


## Kamikaze

Donc la viabilité de Ryu est basée sur le fait que l'adversaire joue Ken et pif un Shoryu EX en garde quand tu n'as pas de ressources, ok partons de là.

Mais t'as pris l'avantage comment en premier lieu pour créer cette situation qui donne envie de piffer à l'adversaire?

Ryu a de moins bon outils pour mettre à terre, et il n'a pas de mix up de choppe fort puisque ses crush counter sont moins menaçants, c'est de ça justement dont je parle.

Rien que pour en arriver en premier lieu à cette situation idéale, ou tu décides d'être passif face à un mec à terre parce qu'il a une barre de EX.

Donc tu laisses l'adversaire se relever gratuitement?

Tu vois que tout ça ne tient pas la route.

----------


## HoStyle

> Non mais déjà je trouve que le "compétitif" c'est de la connerie dans le sens où ça va à l'encontre du principe du jeu video (= avoir du fun) car cela force à jouer de la façon la plus efficiente quitte à ne pas s'amuser (cf Daigo qui se fait violence à jouer Guile). Imo la seule façon de rendre le compétitif viable serait de forcer le jeu en team, et donc de forcer à créer des synergies.


Je comprends absolument rien à ton raisonnement

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Ce topic  ::XD::

----------


## wcxd

> Je comprends absolument rien à ton raisonnement


Désolé si je ne suis pas clair, je suis fatigué et je m'embrouille tout seul donc peut-être que ce que je dis n'a pas de sens :D

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Puis Daigo aime Guile, c'est son premier perso sur SF .

----------


## yodaxy

> Donc la viabilité de Ryu est basée sur le fait que l'adversaire joue Ken et pif un Shoryu EX en garde quand tu n'as pas de ressources, ok partons de là.
> 
> Mais t'as pris l'avantage comment en premier lieu pour créer cette situation qui donne envie de piffer à l'adversaire?
> 
> Ryu a de moins bon outils pour mettre à terre, et il n'a pas de mix up de choppe fort puisque ses crush counter sont moins menaçants, c'est de ça justement dont je parle.
> 
> Rien que pour en arriver en premier lieu à cette situation idéale, ou tu décides d'être passif face à un mec à terre parce qu'il a une barre de EX.
> 
> Donc tu laisses l'adversaire se relever gratuitement?
> ...


Bordel mais calme toi on dirait que tu joues ta vie là  ::XD::  Je met juste une vidéo pour équilibrer un peu les propos sur Ryu (qui n'est pas si nul que ça, y a qu'à voir les vidéos du Ryu postées sur les pages précédentes) et tu me sors un pavé de rageux que je ne lirai de toutes façons pas.

Faut aller prendre l'air un peu.

----------


## Kamikaze

Tout ce que je sais c'est qu'il a fait un discours devant plusieurs centaines de personnes, en costume cravate, dans une université pour expliquer pourquoi il continuerait à jouer Ryu malgré le fait qu'il soit super low tier.

Et que 2 mois après il a switch sur Guile  ::ninja::

----------


## Yoggsothoth

HAHA il est très calme là ! Aucune agressivité juste de la subjectivité, et il a totalement raison .
Kami énervé c'est pas ça mais ça va venir je sens là  ::ninja::

----------


## Kamikaze

> Bordel mais calme toi on dirait que tu joues ta vie là  Faut aller prendre l'air un peu.


Marrant dès que y'a une discussion par écrit y'a toujours une des deux parties qui se fait des films sur les sentiments de l'autre.

Je suis avec une boite de cornichon, du pain et du fromage en train de mater la coop cup en calebard tout en discutant de jeu de bagarre sur un forum, et tu t'imagines que je joue ma vie.

Tout va bien, on discute, après niveau argument, c'est assez pauvre en face on dirait

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Pour éviter ce genre d'erreur, je te propose de faire une analyse objective du champ lexical que j'utilise, et tu relèves tous les mots qui ont trait à l'agressivité, résultat: 0

----------


## yodaxy

Oui, disons que j'ai pas vraiment envie de partir sur une guerre de pavés avec toi, j'ai juste posté une simple vidéo, rien de bien méchant  :;):

----------


## Kamikaze

On peut plus discuter  :Emo:

----------


## yodaxy

C'est fatiguant d'écrire  :Emo:

----------


## Hem

> Bordel mais calme toi on dirait que tu joues ta vie là  Je met juste une vidéo pour équilibrer un peu les propos sur Ryu (qui n'est pas si nul que ça, y a qu'à voir les vidéos du Ryu postées sur les pages précédentes) et tu me sors un pavé de rageux que je ne lirai de toutes façons pas.
> 
> Faut aller prendre l'air un peu.


oO C'est ouf le décalage entre ce qu'il a vraiment écrit et la manière dont tu l'as ressenti.

----------


## Kamikaze

Nan en vrai j'étais mega vénère j'ai fait tomber un cornichon

----------


## Yoggsothoth

> Nan en vrai j'étais mega vénère* j'ai fait tomber un cornichon*

----------


## Hige

> On peut plus discuter


Non.

Et de toute façon Karin elle fait pas 50% de barre  :tired: 

49% sur Gief  :tired:

----------


## Mr Thy

Dès que ça parle bien de Karin il est là hein.



> Tout ce que je sais c'est qu'il a fait un discours devant plusieurs centaines de personnes, en costume cravate, dans une université pour expliquer pourquoi il continuerait à jouer Ryu malgré le fait qu'il soit super low tier.
> 
> Et que 2 mois après il a switch sur Guile 
> 
> Vid de Umehara sensei


Mouais, Daigo c'est aussi ce personnage loufoque qui a prononcé "Ce jeu ne vaut pas mon Ryu" au début de SFIV hein.

Et puis yodaxy, sans t'offenser, mais des vidéos de bons games, y'a toujours moyen de les poster. Faut surtout ce dire qu'a ce niveau, c'est moins le perso, et plus le joueur derrière qu'il faut féliciter.

----------


## ababa

C'est vrai que Capcom pourrait faire un effort sur Ryu en rendant le zoning de Ryu safe avec des hadouken avec moins de recovery  ::ninja:: 
Je vais switcher sur Sakura, Ryu fait chier avec ses tatsu qui whiff
J'attendas juste un clone de Ryu au féminin  :B):

----------


## von_yaourt

Tout cet énervement parce que Juri est vraiment low tier.  ::trollface::

----------


## Hige

> Tout cet énervement parce que Juri est vraiment low tier.


This  ::ninja:: 

En vrai, son plus gros changement c'est le V-Trigger à deux barres qui dure plus longtemps. Ça devrait déjà la faire remonter.

----------


## Vorshakaar

> Nan en vrai j'étais mega vénère j'ai fait tomber un cornichon


Il a piffé un dragon ex à la relève ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Mr Thy

Non mais whiff punish, crush counter calebard quoi.

----------


## HoStyle

> Il a piffé un dragon ex à la relève ?


Il a fait 347 de dégats sans ressource, y'a pas beaucoup de cornichons qui peuvent le faire

----------


## Supergounou

Je connais rien du tout à 3.3, mais c'est marrant en regardant le tournoi d'hier j'ai vraiment l'impression qu'il ressemble beaucoup à SF5 dans ses plans de jeu. Bien plus qu'à SF4 en tous cas.




> Je suis avec une boite de cornichon, du pain et du fromage en train de mater la coop cup en calebard


Ok, je comprends mieux pourquoi tu nous as l'air fin énervé. Je serai pareil sans un petit verre de rouge.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Il a fait 347 de dégats sans ressource, y'a pas beaucoup de cornichons qui peuvent le faire


Salut, tu posts uniquement pour te moquer de gens que tu ne connais pas? Y a mieux à faire comme présentations.

----------


## Mjoln

En plus les mecs, je veux pas dire, mais ça se trouve dans une semaine, le Ryu nouveau qui va arriver sera complètement différent de celui de la saison 2. Nouveau coup, nouvelles hitbox/hurt box, changement dans les pushback des coups, c'est plus le même perso. Attendez de voir avant de switcher sur la base du gameplay d'un perso qui n'a plus qu'une semaine à vivre dans sa version actuelle  :;):

----------


## von_yaourt

C'est marrant parce que tu parles d'un jeu qui aura lui-même une semaine d'espérance de vie.  ::trollface::

----------


## Mjoln

Troll purement gratuit. 

FT10 Vegeta/Broly/Tao Pai Pai

----------


## Kamikaze

Ah le verre de rouge, on sait pourquoi gounou arrive pas à anti air maintenant

----------


## von_yaourt

Bordel, j'ai trop de gens à FT10 sur DBFZ.  :^_^: 

J'espère que vous serez des punching balls valables.  ::trollface::

----------


## ababa

> C'est marrant parce que tu parles d'un jeu qui aura lui-même une semaine d'espérance de vie.


10 jours à cause de Capcom Allemagne  ::trollface::

----------


## Supergounou

> Ah le verre de rouge, on sait pourquoi gounou arrive pas à anti air maintenant


Je plaide coupable.  ::P: 

Je sais pas, un jeu de baston sans alcool, c'est comme un concert sans alcool, aller aux putes sans alcool, ou conduire sans alcool! D'ailleurs, je suis chaud pour taper ce soir, avis aux amateurs!

----------


## Yoggsothoth

> Je plaide coupable. 
> 
> Je sais pas, un jeu de baston sans alcool, c'est comme un concert sans alcool, aller aux putes sans alcool, ou conduire sans alcool! *D'ailleurs, je suis chaud pour taper ce soir, avis aux amateurs!*

----------


## Supergounou

Dire que j'ai failli te l'avoir hier soir  :tired: 

Fun fact, j'ai trouvé un truc rigolo avec le ranked. Si je lance une recherche alors que les tâches sur la carte du monde au fond sont rouge, jamais ça ne me trouvera de match. Si elles sont vertes, j'ai déjà plus de chance de trouver. Et, pour les faire passer du rouge au vert, suffit de passer par le store!

----------


## Hige

> C'est marrant parce que tu parles d'un jeu qui aura lui-même une semaine d'espérance de vie.


J'ai déjà entendu ça mais quand

----------


## Mjoln

A la sortie du dernier blazblue non ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Yoggsothoth

:^_^:

----------


## Hige

Tonton Mjoln is unleashed  ::o:

----------


## Supergounou

Tiens j'avais pas fait attention, mais les gains de FM pour les défis quotidiens ont été augmentés? 5000 + 5000 + 1000 + 500, ça commence à être intéressant. En 2 mois et en les faisant tous, on obtient pile ce qu'il faut pour débloquer un perso.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Et sinon, ma Cammy est vraiment trop nulle. Je chie tous mes instant dives, et si je tombe sur un mec qui garde tout je n'arrive jamais à ouvrir la garde. Je tente donc des chopes, mais elles doivent être trop évidentes à chaque fois c'est combo dans ma tronche.

Je crois que je vais retourner sur Guile  ::'(:

----------


## von_yaourt

> A la sortie du dernier blazblue non ?


 :Cryb:

----------


## PG 13

> Tiens j'avais pas fait attention, mais les gains de FM pour les défis quotidiens ont été augmentés? 5000 + 5000 + 1000 + 500, ça commence à être intéressant. En 2 mois et en les faisant tous, on obtient pile ce qu'il faut pour débloquer un perso.
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> Et sinon, ma Cammy est vraiment trop nulle. Je chie tous mes instant dives, et si je tombe sur un mec qui garde tout je n'arrive jamais à ouvrir la garde. Je tente donc des chopes, mais elles doivent être trop évidentes à chaque fois c'est combo dans ma tronche.
> 
> Je crois que je vais retourner sur Guile


Joue Boxer hein gros ^^

----------


## Yoggsothoth

> Joue Boxer hein *gros* ^^

----------


## HoStyle

> Et sinon, ma Cammy est vraiment trop nulle. Je chie tous mes instant dives, et si je tombe sur un mec qui garde tout je n'arrive jamais à ouvrir la garde.


Par instant dive tu entends sauter puis dive le plus vite possible, ou faire le truc à l'envers (d'abords le quart de cercle puis sauter et presser deux boutons) qui marche qu'en EX ? 
Parce que ce mouvement est grave chaud à faire sur street je trouve, alors que sur guilty avec millia c'est 100x plus simple, et j'ai du mal à comprendre pourquoi.

----------


## Supergounou

Saut avant puis qcb+K, je ne savais même pas que c'était possible de faire l'EX en un seul mouvement  ::O:

----------


## HoStyle

https://youtu.be/v0pUzm3EoIA?t=1m5s

Depuis que je "maîtrise" (j'en réussi 2 sur 5 haha) ce mouvement, ça m'aide pas mal à foutre la pression. Si j'ai bien compris, plus ton divekick tape vers le bas (les pieds quoi) de l'adversaire plus t'as l'avantage, et vu qu avec ce mouvement tu décolles encore moins du sol qu'un divekick normal, tu as donc l'avantage constamment. Le problème, tu verras si t'essaies, c'est que quand tu rates tu sautes comme un débile en donnant un coup de pied dans le vide  ::P: 
Aussi ça te rend plus vulnérable aux hadoken/sonic boom j'ai l'impression, j'ai déjà vu kazunoko s'en bouffer quoi.

----------


## Supergounou

> tu sautes comme un débile en donnant un coup de pied dans le vide


C'est ce qui m'arrive déjà à chaque fois que j'essaie la manière normale (sans EX)  ::ninja:: 
Mais je suis vraiment une quiche niveau éxé d'façon, ce n'est plus à prouver.

----------


## Mr Thy

> Saut avant puis qcb+K, je ne savais même pas que c'était possible de faire l'EX en un seul mouvement


C'est la même chose que son fameux trial 3x Dive kick ex, ultra dans SF4.

Le mouvement que Hostyle explique c'est le fameux Tiger Knee motion (2147+KK), tu fais un quart de cercle, mais tu "dépasses" sur une diagonale haut. C'est le truc à faire pour les instant air hado de Akuma / instant TP de Dhalsim.

----------


## Supergounou

Yep  ::): 

Mais vu que cette manip ne fonctionne pas pour le instant air legs de Chun, j'avais fait le raccourci comme quoi elle ne marchait pas sur tout le jeu (sauf Sim bizarrement...). Surtout avec Cammy, vu que le spécial ne sort qu'avec un saut vers l'avant et que la manip' c'est qcb, j'étais loin de m'imaginer que c'était réalisable. 'fin bon, dans tous les cas, vu mon talent d'exécution, c'est le genre de truc dont je ne me servirai jamais de ma vie (avec Cammy, avec Sim c'est facile).

----------


## HoStyle

Merde je pensais que je venais de comprendre comment les mecs faisaient pour faire l air leg de Chun li aussi vite quand elle etait joué h24 en saison 1, mais ça marche pas ?

----------


## Supergounou

Ben je pensais que non, mais d'un coup tu me mets le doute. À tester.

----------


## von_yaourt

En fait ça ne fonctionne plus en saison 2. La manip c'était 23693.

----------


## Supergounou

Encore un truc de poulpes, c'est pour ça que je n'ai jamais réussi à la faire  ::P:

----------


## Kamikaze

On appelle ça une Height Restriction (hauteur limite) ça empêche de faire les coups instantanément après un saut. Saison 1 Chun Li n'avait pas de restriction donc elle pouvait instant air leg.

Pareil pour Cammy dans SF4 Vanilla qui pouvait instant divekick même sans EX




Y'a jamais de règle générale, c'est coup par coup.

----------


## Supergounou

> Saison 1 Chun Li n'avait pas de restriction donc elle pouvait instant air leg.


Tu veux dire 2369+K? Bordel, j'étais persuadé que non.

----------


## von_yaourt

> Encore un truc de poulpes, c'est pour ça que je n'ai jamais réussi à la faire


Un conseil, ne joue pas à Blazblue.  :^_^:

----------


## Kamikaze

> Tu veux dire 2369+K? Bordel, j'étais persuadé que non.


Y'avait une très légère limite donc la plupart des joueurs rajoutaient 1 ou 2 frame d'inputs pour se donner le timing, mais ça démarre bien sur 2369:

----------


## HoStyle

> Un conseil, ne joue pas à Blazblue. 
> 
> https://media.giphy.com/media/l49JLp...ToeA/giphy.gif


Déjà Guillty je trouve jamais de gens en ligne, Blazblue ça a l'air génial mais je sens que ça va être pire

----------


## Kamikaze

Néant absolu

----------


## Mr Thy

Je réitère le fait, totalement objectif, que le mode survival est la chiantise incarnée.


C'est tout.

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Ababa, cadeau  ::lol:: 




La suite sur sa chaine .
Vraiment bien foutu ses vidéos .

----------


## Mr Thy

http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/11...1#post11318483

T'es à la bourre d'un mois et demi  ::ninja:: . Il connait déjà aussi.

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Bah ça ce voit pas  ::ninja::  Un rappel ne peut lui faire de mal  ::trollface::

----------


## Mr Thy

Haha, c'est si grave que ça?

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Non mais un peu, presque zéro punish sur des trucs unsafe, donc moi je presse comme un goret  ::happy2::

----------


## Kamikaze

Yop tout le monde, voilà sur quoi j'ai niqué mon Week End, hésitez pas à faire des feedback, j'ai pas mal hésité mais bon comme la dernière fois je me suis mis une deadline donc y'a sûrement de quoi mieux faire!

----------


## HoStyle

T'as pas expliqué ce que c'était un pif ! C'était l'occasion haha
C'est vraiment bien fait, je montrerai à mes amis qui aiment bien regarder des tournois avec moi mais qui n'ont pas le lexique des jeux de combats  ::lol:: 

Par contre c'est 30 frames le temps de réaction humain ? Il me semblait que c'était ~0,12 secondes pour les pro-gamers par exemple. A moins que tu parlais spécifiquement du cas où quelqu'un saute et qu'il faut anti-air vu que c'est le clip qui l'accompagne.

----------


## Hem

0.12 secondes ça doit vraiment être de la réactions pure (et faut déjà être bon pour arriver à ce genre de temps, pour un gamer normal ça tourne plus autour des 0.2 je crois), genre y'a un truc qui bouge = tu cliques. En plein match jamais de la vie tu réagis à un truc aussi spécifique qu'une animation de balayette avec une réaction tout aussi spécifique. 0.12 secondes c'est genre 7 frames, c'est moins que l'input lag de certains jeux  ::XD:: .

----------


## Zerger

> Yop tout le monde, voilà sur quoi j'ai niqué mon Week End, hésitez pas à faire des feedback, j'ai pas mal hésité mais bon comme la dernière fois je me suis mis une deadline donc y'a sûrement de quoi mieux faire!


Super le montage   :Clap:

----------


## Mjoln

Selfie au mariage d'Haitani

----------


## Mr Thy

Trialse de la nouvelle version
https://imgur.com/a/EyeUQ

----------


## yodaxy

> Trialse de la nouvelle version
> https://imgur.com/a/EyeUQ


4 uniquement, on sent qu'ils n'ont plus d'idées  ::P:

----------


## Mr Thy

Le système de Frame advantage en action en training mode



C'est pas trop mal à première vue. Similaire à Tekken, sauf qu'ici les persos sont comparés l'un à l'autre (le perso bleu est en avantage).


Sinon, un fou furieux de reddit a compilé une liste de joueurs de SFV des 24 dernières heures (d'une façon, euh... comment dire... spéciale. Il a recherché les replay, et il a coincé son bouton "page suivante" pendant 6 heures, en capturant les données réseau via Wireshark!).

Ses résultats:
509285 matches joués
43705 joueurs uniques (donc les comptes CFN)
251019 match classés
114983 match casu
143283 match battle lounge

Des chiffres assez surprenants, j'aurais pensé moins honnêtement.

Le post complet: https://www.reddit.com/r/StreetFight...ults_from_cfn/

----------


## yodaxy

Capcom UK confirme que c'est bien le jeu en boite qui sort le 19 en Europe :





Et en démat pour ceux qui n'ont pas encore le jeu (PS4 uniquement). Pour tous les autres ça sort bien le 16 (certainement à 23h59  :tired:  ).

----------


## SquiZz

Youhou !

----------


## wcxd

> Yop tout le monde, voilà sur quoi j'ai niqué mon Week End, hésitez pas à faire des feedback, j'ai pas mal hésité mais bon comme la dernière fois je me suis mis une deadline donc y'a sûrement de quoi mieux faire!


C'est pas mal, y'a de l'idée. Ca me fait un peu penser à ces films/séries qu'on regarde en découvrant de nouvelles choses à chaque visionnage, une nouvelle façon d'appréhender le message délivré...

Il y a une signification à la couleur de tes messages ? Un coup blanc, un coup blanc cassé?

----------


## Mjoln

Personne n'a relevé le regard de Tokido dans le selfie de Daigo que j'ai posté plus tôt. Je suis très très déçu  ::sad::

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Je l'avais vu perso, suis pas le seul surement, mais pas eu l'idée de le signaler...
Mais Tokido aime prendre des poses bad boy ou à la cool :



Et Itabashi, ce charisme  :B):

----------


## Supergounou

> Il y a une signification à la couleur de tes messages ? Un coup blanc, un coup blanc cassé?


Blanc cass'? Enfin quelqu'un qui me comprend  ::'(:

----------


## Kamikaze

> C'est pas mal, y'a de l'idée. Ca me fait un peu penser à ces films/séries qu'on regarde en découvrant de nouvelles choses à chaque visionnage, une nouvelle façon d'appréhender le message délivré...
> 
> Il y a une signification à la couleur de tes messages ? Un coup blanc, un coup blanc cassé?


En jaune encadré c'est les conclusions de la vidéo!

----------


## Mr Thy

> Personne n'a relevé le regard de Tokido dans le selfie de Daigo que j'ai posté plus tôt. Je suis très très déçu


Tokido a même ramené son mètre au marriage (parce que oui, ils ont fait des VS).

----------


## yodaxy

> Youhou !


Chouette ça. J'espère qu'il y aura des combos sympa avec le VT 2 aussi.

----------


## Vorshakaar

> Je l'avais vu perso, suis pas le seul surement, mais pas eu l'idée de le signaler...
> Mais Tokido aime prendre des poses bad boy ou à la cool :
> 
> https://img15.hostingpics.net/pics/7...waX4AA3CQa.jpg
> 
> Et Itabashi, ce charisme


Sako me fait penser au daron qui organise une sortie pour ses lardons.

----------


## Kamikaze

lol l'oncle sympa qui essaye de rester jeune

----------


## ababa

> Non mais un peu, presque zéro punish sur des trucs unsafe, donc moi je presse comme un goret


Je switch sur Vega et entrain d'apprendre son target combo  :tired:

----------


## Mr Thy

Oh, Shoryuken va fermer son forum fin janvier.

Dommage, pas mal de bonnes infos dessus. J'espère qu'ils tiendront une archive.

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Ah merde ! Pas cool ça ...

----------


## Le Dahu

On en connaît la raison?

----------


## yodaxy

3 PM = 23h ce soir (il me semble).

----------


## yodaxy

Quelques trials de la saison 3 (on voit les nouveaux V-trigger et ce qu'il est possible de faire avec) :




 ::wub:: 










Le reste ici : https://www.reddit.com/r/StreetFight...ple_asked_for/

----------


## Mr Thy

> On en connaît la raison?


Selon SRK, de moins en moins fréquenté, la plupart des gens vont sur reddit/discord (ce qui n'est pas comparable à un forum je trouve, mais bon).
De toute façon, SRK en général est moins actif qu'avant. Ça m'étonnerait pas que bientôt, le site entier jette l'éponge.

----------


## Wahou

J'allais dire plus ou moins la même chose. La commu du versus parait pas vraiment essoufflée quand tu regardes les ventes/streams/events/chaînes et émissions youtube, idem pour la population sur discord/twitter/reddit : les gens veulent se battre !
Du coup je m'explique difficilement l'inactivité sur les forums spécialisés et le manque d'engouement pour ce format. Quelques threads et quelques réponses sporadiques ici ou là, alors que de mon point de vue c'est un super outil pour échanger des infos, partager des avis, rencontrer du monde, etc. Moi j'apprends tout ici.  :^_^: 
Ne serait ce que pour classer les différentes ressources à propos des jeux majeurs il y aurait matière à faire vivre un forum. Après ça demande du taf, et ça doit pas rapporter lourd. Dommage quoi.

----------


## von_yaourt

C'est pas très dur, les gens qui n'aiment pas la modération sont partis sur Twitter. Les gens qui veulent jouer ensemble sont partis sur Discord pour faire du vocal. Il ne reste plus grand monde pour aller sur les forums spécialisés quand on peut facilement partager des ressources par d'autres moyens.

----------


## Mr Thy

Mouais, mais je trouve touitter/discord/reddit plus "éphemère". C'est bien pour des conneries instantanées, mais pour du long terme, c'est pas la même chose.

Mais bon, c'est moi qui doit me faire vieux. J'adhère pas vraiment au fessebook, whatsapp et les "trucs cool cette semaine, mais has been dans deux jours non plus".

Les BBS,  y a que ça de vrai  ::ninja::

----------


## Kamikaze

SRK y'a eu un reset du forum qui a désactivé les comptes de tout le monde et rendu l'inscription mega relou pendant une période. Et ouais l'activité s'est pas mal déportée sur youtube, twitter, twitch et reddit

Et c'était sûrement pas profitable pour eux, l'activité est mega lente, parce que les gens postent des guides et de la recherche, mais une fois que t'as posté ton guide bah voilà, y'a plus rien à discuter, c'est exactement pareil actuellement sur les forum tekken zaibatsu (qui existent depuis 1999).

T'as un thread par personnage, des trucs assez poussés, et basta, pas vraiment d'activité

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Les guides youtube sont la forme pérenne/pas éphémère des vieux guides écrits

----------


## Mjoln

:Bave:

----------


## Mr Thy

Et dire que pour lui, ce n'est qu'un mardi.

----------


## Mjoln

Un stream de sakura  ce soir avec des gens qui savent vraiment jouer (pour une fois)

----------


## Mjoln

Je pige pas. Y a des persos qui ont 4 trials et d'autres dix ?  ::huh::

----------


## Yoggsothoth

4 nouveaux pour les anciens persos et les 10 de base pour les nouveaux genre Sakura ?

----------


## wcxd

> Un stream de sakura  ce soir avec des gens qui savent vraiment jouer (pour une fois)


Ya pas un soucis avec ce model ? On dirait qu'il est beaucoup plus épuré, presque Absolver dans son rendu...

----------


## yodaxy

> Un stream de sakura  ce soir avec des gens qui savent vraiment jouer (pour une fois)


http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/11...1#post11420934

9 posts plus haut  ::): 

(sinon sympa le costume de Dan)

----------


## Mr Thy

C'est pas le même. Capcomunity c'est les branquignoles qui savent pas jouer.

WSO, c'est avec F-Word, Logan, Matt Edwards et des mecs qui savent jouer.

----------


## Yoggsothoth

:haha:

----------


## yodaxy

Erf en effet j'ai vu twitch.tv/capcom... et pas fait gaffe à la suite  ::ninja:: 

My bad Mjoln ! En plus du coup c'est plus tôt.

Y aura des gens sur le Discord ?

----------


## Yoggsothoth

> Y aura des gens sur le Discord ?


Si c'était Hugo, oui moi  ::ninja::

----------


## yodaxy

Hugo  :Emo:

----------


## Hem

Hugo  :Gerbe:

----------


## Hem

Vraiment pas fan du design de Sakura en mouvement. On dirait un perso de KoF14, c'est très chelou.

----------


## von_yaourt

Ils ont absolument pas corrigé les jabs AA.  ::lol::

----------


## Kamikaze

Holy shit, les animations et le modèles de Sakura sont vraiment vraiment mauvais, ça doit être le pire perso à ce niveau, ses proportions sont trop chelou

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Ah c'est les bras, les braaas

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Cool la frame data ingame quand même

Ouais ses spéciaux en ralenti et les bras et les jambes c cho. Vivement Cody  :tired:

----------


## Hem

Mais... même dans le character select screen elle est dégueulasse... wtf.

----------


## Kamikaze

Comment tu peux faire Zeku, Dhalsim, Birdie etc et sortir une Sakura comme ça  :tired:

----------


## ababa

Comme dirait KB, Sakura est devenu bonne donc ça va être la hype haha

----------


## Kamikaze



----------


## Supergounou

Putain mais elle fait grave flipper!  ::O:

----------


## Wahou

Les animes de Sakura sont dégueulasses... On dirait que ça rame juste quand elle marche. Les sprites dégagés par ses poings sont immondes. Les spéciaux ont l'air de tourner au ralenti. Les animes de choppes et de normaux ont l'air "pauvre". Même les commentateurs dépriment sur le perso, Logan est au fond du gouffre. Mais bon de ce côté là il vaut mieux attendre pour voir.
Enfin c'est bien, ils ont nivelé le design en fonction du netcode, et pas l'inverse. Ça courra pas les rues en tout cas.  :tired: 
La frame data c'est cool par contre...
Sinon je propose une veillée funèbre avec concours du meilleur cosplay de Blanka.

----------


## Yoggsothoth



----------


## Kamikaze

Pick only one

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Haha trop le perso de MUGEN !

----------


## Zerger

Mugen guy  ::wub:: 

Sur le coup, elle m'a surtout fait penser à Dan de SF4

----------


## Kamikaze

Menat était bien niveau proportions, z'auraient du garder le même sous traitant  :tired: 

C'est les bras et les jambes en forme de nouille qui font zarb je trouve

----------


## Yoggsothoth

M'a l'air cool le deuxième V-Trigger de Kolin  .

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Menat était bien niveau proportions, z'auraient du garder le même sous traitant 
> 
> C'est les bras et les jambes en forme de nouille qui font zarb je trouve




*EDIT* : J'ai trouvé qui a fait le perso !

----------


## Kamikaze

Rho je peux plus, Kolin contre Sakura, on dirait un jeu indé, c'est vraiment trop laid

Lol l'enchainement avec Karin et Chun Li, cet écart de qualité

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Kolin est plutôt bien animé je trouve .

----------


## Kamikaze

Berk

----------


## Zerger

Pas cool de se moquer de Vanessa  :Emo:

----------


## Yoggsothoth

C'est vrai, on a dit "pas le physique"  ::P:

----------


## Supergounou

> Kolin est plutôt bien animé je trouve .


T'inquiète Kami est juste en train de troller, il y a un paquet de jeux indés bien plus beau que des jeux de gros éditeurs  :tired:

----------


## Kamikaze

C'est vrai que c'est une insulte envers skullgirlz et yatagarasu

----------


## Yoggsothoth

> T'inquiète Kami est juste en train de troller, il y a un paquet de jeux indés bien plus beau que des jeux de gros éditeurs


(/chuchotement: Oui je sais )

----------


## Kamikaze

Et les projets persos des gens sous mugen

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Si j'étais plus fort, je te mettrai la misère  ::(:

----------


## Kamikaze

Nan en vrai je lâche une petite prière pour Cody et Sagat.

Blanka tant que l’électricité est bien faite ça me va

Et j'économise ma FM en attendant du coup  ::ninja::

----------


## Rom1

Il a l'air très bien ce AE je trouve :

----------


## Yoggsothoth

> Nan en vrai je lâche une petite prière pour Cody et Sagat.
> 
> Blanka tant que l’électricité est bien faite ça me va
> 
> Et j'économise ma FM en attendant du coup


Oui au moins Cody pour ma part !

----------


## yodaxy

> Il a l'air très bien ce AE je trouve :


On dirait un peu les combos de killer Instinct  ::):

----------


## Rom1

Yep c'est dans l'esprit ahah, les anims sont chelous pareil :D

----------


## Mr Thy

That Bison combo though...
https://clips.twitch.tv/TentativeVic...ulaDoritosChip

----------


## Mjoln

:Bave:   :Bave:

----------


## Yoggsothoth

T'enflammes pas tu vas le rater  ::ninja::

----------


## Hige

> Il a l'air très bien ce AE je trouve :


Ça a l'air bien fun ce mode Omega  ::o:

----------


## yodaxy

Tiens on en parlait y a pas longtemps, maintenant les 360 de Zangief en VT2 font plus de dégâts et en plus peuvent être combo derrière un normal  ::XD::

----------


## von_yaourt

Et hop, désinstallé.  ::):

----------


## Kamikaze

Ça fait un bon 300 ça

----------


## Yoggsothoth

*Patch notes For AE edition* 

*"As of January 16, you will be able to change your Fighter ID (FID) and Home (flag) using either 200K Fight Money or MSRP $9.99 in the store."*

 :tired:

----------


## Rom1

Mais putain  ::XD::

----------


## Kamikaze

> *Patch notes For AE edition* 
> 
> *"As of January 16, you will be able to change your Fighter ID (FID) and Home (flag) using either 200K Fight Money or MSRP $9.99 in the store."*


Putain de sa race

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Ok bon bah les changements pour Ryu veulent tout dire franchement.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Résumé des patchs notes




> Ryu
> 
> Axe Kick: Increased startup from 8F to 9F
> Solar Plexus Strike: Reduced the damage from 90 to 80


Vraiment, genre vraiment

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Ils ont buff ses boules tout de même !

Edit : Et le Stun de sa choppe !

 ::lol::

----------


## HoStyle

> and Home (flag)


 :WTF:

----------


## Kamikaze

J'en avais besoin du changement de flag en plus haha, je vais plutôt attendre de changer de pays  ::ninja::

----------


## Hige

> *Patch notes For AE edition* 
> 
> *"As of January 16, you will be able to change your Fighter ID (FID) and Home (flag) using either 200K Fight Money or MSRP $9.99 in the store."*


C'est le patchnote d'EventHubs qui l'avait récupéré sur le twitter de Capcom.

Mais du coup c'était quoi cette histoire de patch qui était pas le bon patch Thy ?  :tired:

----------


## Tyler Durden

Énorme cette version AE ça va tout tuer.

----------


## Mr Thy

> C'est le patchnote d'EventHubs qui l'avait récupéré sur le twitter de Capcom.
> 
> Mais du coup c'était quoi cette histoire de patch qui était pas le bon patch Thy ?


Don't shoot the messenger, c'était une comm officielle de Capcom. Et on sait tous ce que la comm de Capcom vaut.

----------


## SquiZz

Salut,
Quelqu'un peut il me dire l'intérêt de passer le cr.mp de Ed a +5f au lieu de +4f?
J'ai vu aussi que le s.mk de Juri devrait être plus facilement cancelable, c'est cool!

----------


## wcxd

> Zeku
>     Special KO: Fixed a phenomenon where, if Zeku was KO'ed by a move that plants him into the ground (Birdie, Zangief, and Alex's Critical Art KO), at the start of the next round Old Zeku would be able to use young Zeku's moves. After the fix, for the round following the special KO, Zeku's style change is properly reset.


Lol mais comment un bug comme ça a pu se produire :D

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Salut,
> Quelqu'un peut il me dire l'intérêt de passer le b.mp de Ed a +5f au lieu de +4f?
> J'ai vu aussi que le s.mk de Juri devrait être plus facilement cancelable, c'est cool!


J'suis pas pro sur Ed, mais en regardant vite fait la frame data, ça permettrait de linker sMK et cMP en counter hit.

----------


## SquiZz

Ha oui j'ai zappé les 2f de counter!
Merci

----------


## Wahou

Du coup ça lui donne plus d'options de corner combos.

Tout ça est bien triste quand même. Normalement avant une release comme ça t'es sensé être dans la hype...pas te dire comment vont ils encore pouvoir détruire le jeu.

----------


## wcxd

Bon j'ai lu tout le patch note, mais comme 70% du patch note n'est pas détaillé, en fait on sait pas ce qui nous attend.

J'aime bien les nouveaux VTrigger sinon, ceux de Birdie et Kolin ont l'air bien sympas.

Pour Sakura, heuuu... On va voir mais je suis pas convaincu là. Même si le perso a l'air fun quand même.

----------


## ababa

Laura qui est buff  :Facepalm: 
Pour Ryu, ça change quoi l'axe kick qui passe en 9f?
Et les choppes?




> • Increased active frames for Regular Throws from 2F to 3F

----------


## wcxd

L'axe kick je pense que c'est pour contrebalancer le fait qu'il gagne une frame d'avantage si tu cancel en VTrigger (tu pourras faire Axe Kick -> VTrigger -> Solar Plexus).

Pour les choppes je pense que ça va pas changer grand chose mais tu pourras tick throw en étant à +4 (avant ça whiffait).
En gros il y aura peut-être des nouveaux setup mais il est trop tôt pour dire lesquels et s'ils seront efficaces

----------


## Kamikaze

Nan mais ils nous font une MVCI c'est grillé, ces animations aux fraises







Dhalsim et Bison sont cools

----------


## wcxd

Les normaux de Sakura ont l'air excellents.
Et finalement je trouve pas les animations trop dégueu, même s'il est vrai que le rendu de son modèle n'est pas terrible en dehors du costume par défaut

----------


## yodaxy

Movelist de sac hourra :

https://game.capcom.com/cfn/sfv/character/skr/movelist




> Laura qui est buff


Pas trop quand même, son Mk goldé a pris cher  :Emo:

----------


## Wahou

Dhalsim a de nouvelles possibilités de juggle. Hâte de tester ça. En revanche le cr. lp>cr. lp>super, si c'est aussi dur que lp>lk>super c'est pas pour moi.
Pour le vtrig ça paraît bien lent puisqu'il faut le confirm avec un flame...à voir si on peut faire des setups en oki ou de gros combos sur CC  : genre derrière hk CC si tu peux link un vtrigg>yoga flame ça sera cool.

----------


## Vorshakaar

Ibuki a pris chère. Rien que l'augmentation du recover du kunaï ex va tuer le sako combo. Toutes ces heures à l'apprendre  :Emo:  .

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Infiltration  ::wub:: 

https://clips.twitch.tv/InnocentThankfulMooseTinyFace

----------


## Mjoln



----------


## ababa

> *Patch notes For AE edition* 
> 
> *"As of January 16, you will be able to change your Fighter ID (FID) and Home (flag) using either 200K Fight Money or MSRP $9.99 in the store."*


Tu rigoles mais ça sera la première chose que je ferais, changer mon FID débile  :Emo:

----------


## Yoggsothoth

T'es sérieux !? Tu vas payer juste pour ça !?

----------


## LeChameauFou

Ils sont sérieux ? 10 euros pour changer un pseudo ... ? 

De street fighter je n'attend plus que l'anniversary edition avec 3.3 et street 2 online. Le street 5, le soufflet est déjà retombé pour moi.

----------


## Kamikaze

Il a utilisé le conditionnel, il a encore le bénéfice du doute  ::ninja:: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Ah merde même pas ça commence sur sera, juste une phaute en plus d'un aveu honteux

----------


## yodaxy

> Tu rigoles mais ça sera la première chose que je ferais, changer mon FID débile


Moi je trouve qu'il t'allait bien ce pseudo  ::ninja::

----------


## Yoggsothoth

En même temps il a dit qu'il avait switch sur Griffe, donc un _débileVega_ c'est bien aussi  ::ninja::

----------


## yodaxy

Il voulait pas main Sakura aussi ? Ça risque de coûter cher si il doit changer de pseudo à chaque perso  ::ninja::

----------


## Kamikaze

Putain, grands seigneurs à ce que je vois





Je réserve ma maigre cagnotte pour Cody et les persos qui seront cools, j'ai que 160k FM, va falloir que je re farm à l'occasion  ::ninja::

----------


## yodaxy

Dépêche toi, à partir du 16 les anciens modes ne donnent plus de FM.

J'ai encore refait un peu de survival normal, c'est toujours aussi chiant  ::lol::  Mais bon, j'ai gagné 200 000 FM depuis que je me suis mis à tous les faire quand même.

----------


## Mr Thy

Je suis sur les extrêmes.

Le gars qui a inventé ce mode a une définition bizarre de fun.

Surtout que j'ai réinstallé windows, en me souvenant après que le statut "fini" est sauvé en local.

----------


## Kamikaze

Ouais laisse tomber j'ai changé de PC et je sais plus lesquels j'ai fini, du coup dans le doute je fais que les hard et les extreme

----------


## Mr Thy

Bah, le façon la plus facile de voir pour normal et hard, c'est de regarder quelles couleurs tu as (3 pour easy, 4-5-6 pour normal, 7-8-9-10 pour hard. Ouais bon, si t'as plusieurs costumes, faut regarder pour le costard avec lequel t'as fait le survival).

Pour les extremes, c'est plus chiant, y a un titre pour le premier extreme que tu fais, et puis un titre random pour le perso. Donc, chiantise ²

----------


## ababa

> En même temps il a dit qu'il avait switch sur Griffe, donc un _débileVega_ c'est bien aussi


C'est un hommage au gros que tu détestes et un perso non présent sur SF5  :Emo:

----------


## Yoggsothoth

> C'est un hommage au gros que *tu* détestes et un perso non présent sur SF5


Par Tu, tu voulais dire JE !? ( je pense à Birdie ) ou bien tu parles de K'raté !? et perso non présent tu parles d'Hugo ? 
En gros j'ai pas tout compris  :^_^:  Et par GROS je parle pas de K'raté ...

----------


## ababa

Ouais MR Quaraté, El Rénious  :B): 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Putain, grands seigneurs à ce que je vois
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Je réserve ma maigre cagnotte pour Cody et les persos qui seront cools, j'ai que 160k FM, va falloir que je re farm à l'occasion


J'y ai cru qu'ils offraient Saku, mais en faite c'est juste pour la tester tel une vulgaire open beta  :Facepalm:

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Ok, donc hommage à K'raté pour "Débile" dans ton pseudo, ça ce tient, mais hommage pour un perso qui n'est plus dans SF5 !? Lapin compris .

----------


## ababa

Evil Ryu de Daigo  :B): , je sais plus comment je suis tombé sur MPTSP, la première fois je crois que c'est par Gamekult quand Ken était venu expliquer/parler de Versus, bon ça me branchait pas plus que cela mais c'était plaisant de voir une sorte de Thierry Roland en commentateur sportif surtout j'ai jamais vu ça dans aucune autre discipline de e-sport (hormis les deux commentateurs français de SC2)
L'Evil Ryu de Daigo, il me semble que c'était la dernière saison de SF4, je regardais MPSTP que pour voir les matchs de Daigo  ::lol:: 
Quand ils ont annoncé un SF5 simplifié, je me suis dis que c'était le moment de jouer au lieu de regarder, c'est vrai que dans ce sens là, SF5 a au moins réussi à attirer les néophytes du jeu de combat, SF4 par exemple, c'était trop pour mon skill en mousse  ::ninja::

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Ah ok ! Tout s'explique  ::):

----------


## Supergounou

> Ok, donc hommage à K'raté pour "Débile" dans ton pseudo, ça ce tient


 :Clap:

----------


## Vorshakaar

> Je réserve ma maigre cagnotte pour Cody et les persos qui seront cools, j'ai que *160k FM*, va falloir que je re farm à l'occasion


Seulement ?  ::o: 


 ::trollface::

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Alain Affleluffy 2018 !

----------


## Vorshakaar

En mode Fudo.

----------


## Hige

Groffy  ::o:

----------


## Supergounou

Enfin on connait son prénom!  ::o: 
Un hommage à Method Man?

----------


## Yoggsothoth

::XD::

----------


## Rom1

> Groffy


'tain la vache ouais il a morflé :/

----------


## Vorshakaar

Je me suis amusé à ressortir ma Ibuki moisie en training ce soir, bon sang, les nerfs vont faire super mal au perso  ::O:  .
Finis le cancel du lp vers raida, le b.Mp cancel sur le command dash x raida et quid des combos à base de kunaï ex/vtrigger.  
Je ne comprends pas du tout où ils veulent en venir à flinguer le perso comme ça  ::huh::  .

----------


## Supergounou

> Je ne comprends pas du tout où ils veulent en venir à flinguer le perso comme ça  .


Remember Chun  :Emo:

----------


## Mjoln

Tu vis dans un autre espace temps, Vorsh ? Ils ont pas encore patché le jeu... La version d'Ibuki dont tu parles, c'est la version top tiers hein.

----------


## Kamikaze

> vont faire

----------


## LeChameauFou

> Alain Affleluffy 2018 !
> 
> https://img15.hostingpics.net/pics/270584Sanstitre.png


Il va finir par ressembler à Christian Clavier.

----------


## ababa

https://www.eventhubs.com/news/2018/...h-notes-alone/

Ils vont nerf les normaux de Ryu déjà nerfés dans la saison 2?!  :Emo: 




> Ryu's Ax Kick, or back and heavy kick, will have a 9 frame start up up from an 8 frame start up. *Meanwhile, his Solar Plexus Strike, or forward and heavy punch, will deal 80 damage down from 90 damage*.





> It seems like this move is going to greatly improve Ryu's damage output. EX meter will be necessary to take advantage of this, however.
> 
> Whereas Ken and Akuma can combo their Tatsumaki into another Tatsumaki at mid screen while the opponent is crouching, Ryu has been unable to land two specials in a single combo outside of the corner since Season 1. In order for Ryu to combo two specials together in the corner, *he has to spend two bars of meter*.


Ryu doit dépenser plus pour faire moins de dégâts  ::|: 




> I don't truly know what Ryu's future is in Season 3. *He could end up becoming even worse than his Season 2 iteration*. It's completely possible.


 :Emo:  :Emo:  :Emo:

----------


## wcxd

https://twitter.com/HiFightTH/status/951780005423411200

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Et tu pourras link axe kick -> VTrigger -> solar Plexus.
Trop tôt pour tirer des conclusions...

----------


## ababa

Bah l'axe kick, c'est chaud de le placer avec 9 frames de startup

----------


## Kamikaze

9 frame de startup, une portée de merde, négatif en garde et des combos de merde à +4 seulement en hit

Cammy cr MP
Karin st LK
Balrog cr MP

Bonne chance Ryu

----------


## Vorshakaar

> Tu vis dans un autre espace temps, Vorsh ? Ils ont pas encore patché le jeu... La version d'Ibuki dont tu parles, c'est la version top tiers hein.


Ils modifient les propriétés des coups qui font parti des combos day one d'Ibuki alors que le perso n'était même pas top tier.

Finis le rapid cancel du LP, qui pourtant est la base d'un des premiers trial du perso (overhead x LP x raida). Je ne vois même pas ce que l'on va coller après l'overhead.
Finis le cancel du second coup du b.mp qui lui aussi est un des premiers trials (b.mp anti-air cancel avant le second hit x commande dash x raida) et qui est aussi utilisé dans les combos bombes.
Pour le recover du kunaï ex, ça touche les combos à base de s.mk x s.mp et le v-trigger.
Finis les pokes au c.mp. 

Les dégâts d'Ibuki viennent du v-trigger. Avec le nerf des dégâts généraux des v-trigger, les propriétés des combos bombes modifiés, il faut vraiment que le second v-trigger soit intéressant.

Pour moi le nerf touche les capacités day one du perso.

----------


## Mjoln

Non mais je t'avais lu de traviole Vorsh. Oublie ma remarque...

----------


## Mr Thy

Bon, SRK vient de backdash pour ses forums.

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Ils ont du regarder le calendrier de sortie des jeux de VS dans l'année, et ce sont dit que le site devrait surement fonctionner à plein régime !

----------


## Mjoln

Vous pensez pas que c'était un coup de com le truc ?

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Roh de suite un complot ...

----------


## Mr Thy

Bah, sur twitter ils disent que le site coûte environ 2000 $ par mois, et qu'ils étaient dans le rouge depuis quelques mois. Un gros paquet d'utilisateurs utilisent un adblock, c'est l'excuse de base.

----------


## Yoggsothoth

C'est vrai que les Adblock & Co' bloquent les seuls revenus des petits sites, perso je le coupe pour ce genre de souci .

----------


## Mr Thy

Bah, je l'ai activé par défaut, mais sur les sites que je fréquente régulièrement et qui me sont utiles, je le coupe.

----------


## wcxd

Rapid cancel cest pas plutôt quand tu cancel 2 light (chain quoi, mais mal traduit ?)

----------


## Vorshakaar

> Non mais je t'avais lu de traviole Vorsh. Oublie ma remarque...


 :;):

----------


## Le Dahu

La vache, c'est tea-bag et lag en tout genre à volontés ce soire  ::|:

----------


## Yoggsothoth

T'as pas eu de bol, avec Ababa et Vorsh' c'était nickel .

----------


## Wahou

En casual ça tea bag constamment. Laissons les enfants s'amuser !  :Facepalm: 

Ya quand même deux trois trucs bien dans AE. Le training mode, certains vt2 très intéressants, disparition des lp AA, plus de throw loop dans le coin, plus de pushback sur les coups...après c'est la quasi disparition de la FM donc season pass requis si tu veux tous les persos, pas vraiment de progrès sur les hitbox (dixit Luffy), pas de progrès sur le jeu de pressing et de combos.

L'idée c'est clairement de revaloriser la défense et de plus mourir à la première mise au coin. Ca renforce le jeu en neutral qui revient obligatoirement à plusieurs reprises dans le round. Mais c'est au prix d'un appauvrissement du set play et du jeu de pressing. A mon avis ça va être bien chiant à regarder...mais on verra sur piece. 
On a rien sans rien ma bonne dame.

----------


## wcxd

> disparition des lp AA












> de plus mourir à la première mise au coin






 ::ninja::

----------


## Tyler Durden

> 


Ahahaha  ::wub::

----------


## Wahou

Dans la 1ère vidéo que tu montres il y a des trades et des ratés. J'attends de tester...
Pour celle de Laura il s'agit d'un mp bien timé. Je n'escompte pas qu'ils suppriment tous les AA...
Pour la vid de Bison il s'agit d'un combo full ressources (et ya un reset qui n'existe pas au début). Heureusement qu'on peut encore faire du set play et que le coin donne des avantages. Tant que c'est pas du 50/50 choppe en boucle je trouve ça cool.

Je suis le premier à critiquer le jeu mais il faut rester de bonne foi. Si les jabs AA sont toujours aussi systématiques je rejoindrais la meute. Après ça me scandalise pas que sur certains angles/contre certains sauts tu puisses jab AA...
Ce qui m'énerve actuellement c'est qu'avec Chun (et plein d'autres persos) par exemple tu n'as pas d'options dans le saut. Que tu fasses jump Hk, Mk, Stomp, Air legs, l'adversaire te fait un anti air universel et il a raison. Ya aucun mind game, c'est un peu chiant...Du coup tu joues full zoning au sol et les sauts c'est juste en oki ou réaction aux boules...et ça restreint pas mal les possibilités de gameplay.

----------


## Kamikaze

Parce que les hitbox de neutral au sol sont merdiques aussi, y'a pas plusieurs distances. Mais ouais la généricité des attaques en l'air et des anti-air c'est triste

----------


## Supergounou

> quasi disparition de la FM donc season pass requis si tu veux tous les persos


Plus de défis quotidien?  ::o:

----------


## yodaxy

Ils sont pas quotidiens, ils sont hebdomadaires  ::ninja::  :chieur: 

Si, ils seront toujours présents (il parait qu'il y en aura encore plus), plus les extra battle qui rapporteront aussi.

----------


## ababa

5000 FM par jour, je prends  :B): 

Ça serait une bonne idée pour Capcom, les gens vont se connecter juste pour la Fight Money et Capcom pourra fièrement montrer que c'est le jeux de baston le plus joué sur PSN/Steam  ::lol::

----------


## Supergounou

Ah oui, je ne sais même plus pourquoi je dis tout le temps "quotidien"  :Facepalm: 

S'ils restent comme les défis de la semaine dernière (11000FM par semaine, donc un perso tous les 2 mois tout pile sans trop s'investir), ça m'ira personnellement, vu que je n'achète pas les stages et les costumes. Pour ceux qui veulent tout avoir, ça risque de faire un peu short par contre.

----------


## yodaxy

J'ai complètement zappé les défis de la semaine dernière d'ailleurs  :Emo: 

EDIT :




> Bon, ça devait être un bug, cette semaine c'est à nouveau 6600FM


Oui c'était une semaine spéciale je crois, mais ça n'arrive pas souvent.

----------


## Supergounou

> S'ils restent comme les défis de la semaine dernière (11000FM)


Bon, ça devait être un bug, cette semaine c'est à nouveau 6600FM  ::|:

----------


## Hige

> 


C'est cool ça, ça me rappelle les Psycho Crusher à la relevée sur SF4  ::o:

----------


## Supergounou

T'appelles ça "cool" toi?  :tired:

----------


## comodorecass

Vous pensez que l'arcade édition va vraiment donner un grand coup de fouet au jeu!? Je profiterai bien de la release pour m'y remettre. J

----------


## Mr Thy

> T'appelles ça "cool" toi?


Mais bien sûr.

----------


## Hem

> Vous pensez que l'arcade édition va vraiment donner un grand coup de fouet au jeu!? Je profiterai bien de la release pour m'y remettre. J


Non. Surtout qu'en face y'a DBZ.

----------


## Hige

> T'appelles ça "cool" toi?


Ah bah oui, ça m'a fait gagner moult points  ::lol::

----------


## Tyler Durden

> Vous pensez que l'arcade édition va vraiment donner un grand coup de fouet au jeu!? Je profiterai bien de la release pour m'y remettre. J


Non, ce jeu va continuer la lente agonie de sa morose existence.

----------


## yodaxy

Vidéo détaillée officielle des nouveaux V-Triggers :

----------


## Kamikaze

Y'a vraiment des idées très sympas en vrai, quelques unes font pitié (Juri, Ken en particulier), si c'était accompagné d'une améliorations des normaux (hitbox dégueu, portée) ça serait cool.

Celle de Zangief est clairement fumée en revanche, un imblocable invisible qui arrache 300+ et que tu peux utiliser en combo, aille.

----------


## Hige

Je capte toujours pas ce qu'ils ont voulu faire avec celui de Juri.

Celui de Karin par contre, ça va être bon contre tous les gens qui bourrent les boutons  :Bave:

----------


## Fisc

Moi je crois surtout qu'ils ne savent pas quoi faire de Juri depuis le départ. C'est quoi l’avantage qu'elle est supposée avoir pour ses coups spéciaux en deux temps au juste ? J'aime bien le chara design du perso, mais côté gameplay je trouve qu'elle est compliquée pour pas grand chose. Aucun de ses moves n'est particulièrement impressionnant et son critical art est peut être bien le moins inspiré de tout le cast.

Sinon son v-skill est bien.  ::unsure::

----------


## Vorshakaar

Premier combo d'Ibuki pour le vtrigger 2:





474 de dégâts et 810 de stun.

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Avec un Reset quand même .

----------


## Kamikaze

Soit l'équivalent d'une choppe de Gief en v trigger haha

----------


## Yoggsothoth

::XD::

----------


## Supergounou

> Soit l'équivalent d'une choppe de Gief en v trigger haha


 ::love::

----------


## yodaxy

> Soit l'équivalent d'une choppe de Gief en v trigger haha


Mais tellement  ::XD:: 

Sinon j'ai pas non plus compris l'intérêt du V-Trigger II de Juri, étant donné que quand tu bouffes de la barre EX en étant près de l'adversaire et en le frappant... ça lui remet de la barre EX  :tired:

----------


## Kamikaze



----------


## Minouche

Travail sur la hitbox? ::):  ::O:  :Cryb:

----------


## Mr Thy

> http://thumbs.gfycat.com/DizzyUnnatu...e-max-14mb.gif


Mais il le dit si bien

----------


## ababa

Y a plus de 60 000 FM à prendre dans les ''démonstrations''  ::lol::

----------


## Vorshakaar

Marrante la session d'hier soir avec Thy. Première fois que je voyais Abigail, Zeku ou même Ed. 
Et 7 mois sans vraiment y toucher, ça a bien diminuer le niveau pas fameux  ::(:   .

Par-contre après Tekken, j'ai une sale impression sur le netcode. C'est peut-être de ça que Kami décrivait sur l'avantage et le lag en ligne.

Au moins, je suis sûre d'une chose, comme sur Tekken, je n'ai plus du tout l'envie d'apprendre un nouveau perso, trop de taff. Menat est sympa mais j'ai la flemme d'apprendre de nouveaux trucs.
J'ai oublié les combos de Juri, y'a que Booki qui marche encore un peu avant le nerf hammer  :Emo:  .

----------


## Tyler Durden



----------


## Mjoln

Garde espoir Vorsh.

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Le gif que Vorsh a lui même posté  ::XD::

----------


## Mjoln

::sad:: 

#LaFatigue

----------


## yodaxy

Cette hitbox  ::o:

----------


## SquiZz

Juste une question: d'où sortent toutes ces vidéos de la version ae alors qu'elle n'est toujours pas sortie?

----------


## Kamikaze

Des disques en magasin qui contiennent AE

----------


## ababa

Je me suis fait 150k de FM en une heure 
Le trainer c'est rentable  :haha:

----------


## Mr Thy

Fais gaffe à pas finir les survivals trop rapidement, où tes FM risquent de partir en moins d'une seconde.

----------


## ababa

J'ai fait le mode histoire  ::ninja:: 

Le survival mode est pas assez rentable, j'ai calculé le rapport temps passé et points FM, c'est de la carotte, on sue trop pour un gain marginal  :Emo:

----------


## Mr Thy

T'as utilisé le trainer pour le mode histoire? Mon dieu.

----------


## Hige

Pour. Le. Mode. Histoire.  ::O:

----------


## Kamikaze

Vu l'intérêt 0 des combats en mode histoire il a eu raison d'un point de vue pragmatique

----------


## Mr Thy

Faut se les faire de toute façon les combats, donc...

----------


## Kamikaze

Oui mais y'a le mode 0 life qui permet de tuer en 1 coup

----------


## Mr Thy

Ah, je me rappelle plus, y avait pas un timer sur les match story mode non plus?

----------


## Yoggsothoth

De toute façon la maj arrive, donc Ababa sera fixé quand il passera à 0 Fm ou pas  ::lol::

----------


## Mr Thy

Boah, connaissant Capcom, ça m'étonnerait pas qu'on les perde tous.

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Seulement si il y a eu cheat ,perso j'avais abusé et avais perdu 475K FM ...mais bon je l'avais cherché .

----------


## ababa

https://game.capcom.com/cfn/sfv/vote

Ce classement cheaté  :nawak:

----------


## SquiZz

Il sort aujourd'hui ae?

----------


## comodorecass

Il y'a une maj de 13h à 20h. Donc ce sera dispo sur Steam ce soir. PS4 je ne sais pas.

----------


## yodaxy

> Il sort aujourd'hui ae?


 21h ce soir normalement.




> https://game.capcom.com/cfn/sfv/vote
> 
> Ce classement cheaté


Makoto  ::wub::

----------


## yodaxy

Update en cours  ::trollface:: 

EDIT :



Sakura n'est pas encore là par contre. Les serveurs seront up vers 20h-21h apparemment.

----------


## Seb Ryu 84

Trop deg! Je rentre vers 18h30 et le temps du téléchargement (#bouseuxdecampagnesansfibre), je pourrais pas y jouer à la réouverture des serveurs...

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Du coup, ce sera du T7 en début de soirée et download pendant la nuit...

----------


## comodorecass

As t on déjà vu la nouvelle interface?

----------


## Mr Thy

C'est goldé!








Je sors...

----------


## LeChameauFou

16go la maj sur ps4

----------


## Vorshakaar

Le fantastique mode survival est planqué dans l'onglet challenge ?

----------


## yodaxy

> Le fantastique mode survival est planqué dans l'onglet challenge ?


Oui, planqué loin pour que personne ne se remémore jamais son existence j'espère  ::ninja:: 

Le mode Extra Battle est là aussi.

----------


## Kamikaze

Je m'étais tapé une vieille motiv' pour farm la FM, au final j'ai pas réussi à me forcer à faire le survival plus de 2-3 fois

160k FM, va falloir être frugal, j'espère tous les autres persos seront nazes comme ça je pourrai me contenter de Cody et Sagat sans remord  ::ninja::  Sakura passe à la trappe déjà

J'accepte les dons en FM, à votre bon coeur

----------


## Zerger

C'est quand même fou que des mecs comme vous qui jouent énormement au jeu soient obligés de cheater pour avoir assez de FM  :tired:

----------


## Minouche

> Je m'étais tapé une vieille motiv' pour farm la FM, au final j'ai pas réussi à me forcer à faire le survival plus de 2-3 fois
> 
> 160k FM, va falloir être frugal, j'espère tous les autres persos seront nazes comme ça je pourrai me contenter de Cody et Sagat sans remord  Sakura passe à la trappe déjà
> 
> J'accepte les dons en FM, à votre bon coeur


Je te file mes FM, vu que d une j en fais jamais rien et toute façon je joue que Nash et je m en tape des arènes. ::ninja::

----------


## Kamikaze

Je t'envoie mon RIB du coup pour le transfert 

 :Emo: 

J'aimerais bien pouvoir revendre Kolin et Abigail  :tired:

----------


## Mr Thy

> C'est quand même fou que des mecs comme vous qui jouent énormement au jeu soient obligés de cheater pour avoir assez de FM


Obligé de rien du tout. C'est juste que le gros paquet de FM est derrière un mur ultra chiant. J'ai rien contre du grind, mais faut pas pousser non plus. La récompense ne vaut pas l'effort effectué, c'est juste une grosse carotte pour vendre le season pass.


Ils allaient pas implementer les money match FM?

Sinon, j'ai 500K, trop la flemme pour finir le reste des survival extreme.

----------


## Kamikaze

Money match FM c'tait juste une idée de fan jamais évoqué par capcom

Ouais la FM faut un peu te forcer à la chercher, ça tombe pas trop naturellement (1000 FM par niveau et 50 par matchs classé mais bon ça donne vraiment très peu ça au final)

Le plus sympa c'est la FM en faisant les trials, et à la limite les story mode

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Pourquoi jouer Sakura :




Edit : Sinon je matte Brian F et il a rit quand il a lu ça : 


> The Grand Master Rank is now available for players who have League Points of over 35,000.


Il dépasse déjà les 45K BP  ::ninja::

----------


## comodorecass

Du coup c'est un peu une Ryu au féminin? Je suis assez impressionné par le plébiscite qu'obtient ce perso.

----------


## Mr Thy

Parce que boobs (quoique débatable pour Sakura).


Ah, apparament il y a des boss secrets dans le mode arcade
SF2 mode sans perdre un round

----------


## Mjoln

Infil s'amuse avec Ed saison 3. Y a des trucs plutôt stylés. Regarde ça Yog : https://www.twitch.tv/infiltration85

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Pour lui, le perso a une moins bonne défense, mais une mailleure attaque. Mais le fait que son V-Trigger 2 ait trois barres est plutot négatif.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

La sentence : "Ed has no future" hahahah  ::):

----------


## Yoggsothoth

M'en fiche Alex et Kolin sont buff  ::lol::

----------


## Mr Thy

Et ils ont enfin changé la normalmap de Cammy. Elle n'aura plus ses genoux à l'envers

----------


## yodaxy

Allez ababa, va falloir s'entraîner  ::):

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Vous pensiez que le V-trigger d'Urien était trop fort !? Attendez de voir ce qu'il est possible de faire avec son nouveau  ::siffle::

----------


## Hem

La maj veut même pas se dl chez moi, joie  ::XD:: .

----------


## Yoggsothoth

> Vous pensiez que le V-trigger d'Urien était trop fort !? Attendez de voir ce qu'il est possible de faire avec son nouveau


Si j'oublie le lien aussi ....

https://clips.twitch.tv/BlitheGiftedTeaOSsloth

----------


## Supergounou

Chez moi le dl a fini, puis a recommencé :faceplam:

----------


## yodaxy

Vous ne méritez pas SFV AE  :Indeed:

----------


## wcxd

> Pourquoi jouer Sakura :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit : Sinon je matte Brian F et il a rit quand il a lu ça : 
> 
> Il dépasse déjà les 45K BP


Ces animations...  :Facepalm: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> https://uploadir.com/u/8qzr1k88
> 
> Allez ababa, va falloir s'entraîner


Un peu sceptique perso sur ce nouveau VTrigger, je me demande si le 1 restera pas plus utilisé...

----------


## wcxd

Hm...

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Oh shit

----------


## Yoggsothoth

'Tain Mika ! Luffy doit aimer  ::lol::

----------


## wcxd

ahhhh on peut light tatsu ex dp avec ryu en mid screen aaaahhh

----------


## Kamikaze

Ça ouvre quand chez nous le jeu?

----------


## Beebak

21h00

----------


## yodaxy

Il est déjà dispo au téléchargement, les serveurs doivent réouvrir vers 21h

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Les serveurs sont UP si le tchat d'Infiltration ne dit pas de la merde .

EDIT : C'est bon  ::lol::

----------


## Vorshakaar

> Parce que boobs (quoique débatable pour Sakura).


Comme si c'était la seule raison de jouer un perso féminin  :<_<: 

 ::trollface::

----------


## wcxd

Vous vouliez un peu plus de air reset avec side switch ?

----------


## Mjoln

Haha, comment il en chie infil contre Akuma dans le defi. Préparez vous à suer.  ::):

----------


## Supergounou

Et maintenant mon débit Steam qui se bride à 150k/s (!), aucune idée de pourquoi. Steam m'indique qu'il me faudra 24h pour télécharger le jeu, rendez-vous à la saison 4!  ::wacko::

----------


## Mjoln

Hahaha il a réussi mais le jeu a rage quit. Pas sur qu'il ait validé huhuhu. Il a dejà paumé pas mal de fm dans l'histoire :D

----------


## Vorshakaar

Il y a le retours des erreurs de serveur ?

----------


## Kamikaze

Quelqu'un peut m'expliquer les combats supplémentaires vite fait? Je veux juste savoir si c'est rentable pour avoir plus de FM

----------


## Supergounou

> Il y a le retours des erreurs de serveur ?


Je ne sais pas trop ce qu'il se passe chez moi perso, je pense que ça vient de chez Steam plutôt. En passant sur le serveurs Berlin je reviens à un débit normal. En espérant que cette fois ça ne reparte pas à zéro une fois terminé...

----------


## Hem

Ouah y'a des loots box. Pas compris d'où ça venait pas contre, ni à quoi ça servait.

----------


## Yoggsothoth

> Quelqu'un peut m'expliquer les combats supplémentaires vite fait? Je veux juste savoir si c'est rentable pour avoir plus de FM


Gouki en mode défi est incontestable ! Et tu payes pour l'affronter à chaque fois, me fait défoncer 8 fois d'affilé...son U2 est UP dans ce mode, elle mets 80% de vie en moins .

----------


## Mjoln

Il fait des raging demon nature en début de combat haha. 

Sinon vous connaissez le proverbe bien connu : "Patch day, no play !"

----------


## Kamikaze

Ça sert à quelque chose de faire le mode arcade?

----------


## Hem

S'amuser?

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Gagner de l'exp, des titres, de la FM et des costumes .

Et une haute satisfaction quand j'aurai battu ce putain de Gouki Up de maldae abusé mais drôle qui combo saut boule to Raging démon  ::lol:: 

EDIT : J'ai RQ face à l'IA  ::ninja::  pompe à FM ce truc...

----------


## yodaxy

Sinon le trainer fonctionne toujours si vous voulez pas user votre fight money sur les extra battle  ::ninja::  Surtout ce combat légèrement abusé contre Akuma (qui comme par hasard devient presque intouchable dès qu'il n'a plus de vie  :tired:  )

----------


## Kamikaze

La bonne réponse était que faire le mode arcade ça débloque des trucs dans la gallery

On s'amuse pas spécialement contre un cpu

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Haha les fils de pute ils ont vraiment traduit Extra Battle par combat supplémentaire, mais quel déchet ce traducteur

----------


## Mjoln

Infil a gagné en Slammasters les reflects sur ses boules avec Menat.

Édit: en spammant ! Mon correcteur auto est tellement conditionné  ::o:

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Je l'ai mis 2 fois à zéro de vital dans un duel acharné de boules avec Guile, mais il ma baisé deux fois  ::(:

----------


## Supergounou

Et dire que je m'étais arrangé pour lancer le pré-dl en milieu d'aprem... je vais arrêter de vous lire, je suis frustration  ::'(:

----------


## Vorshakaar

Argh, casse nouille le push-back des Kunaï ex de Booki, le sako combo ne passe pas toujours, l'adversaire est parfois  trop éloigné de la seconde bombe  ::sad::  .

Et je viens de remarquer que l'overlay steam fait ramer le jeu en fond, ce que je n'avais pas sur SF V vanilla.

[Edit]L'explosion de la seconde bombe est trop éloignée de l'adversaire, mince  ::(:  .

Et ce bruit de piéce de monnaie à chaque validation m'agace ...

----------


## Mjoln

J'ai vu des combos vt2 d'infiltration tout à l'heure qui valaient largement le sakocombo. Avec des mix up bien sales.

----------


## parpaingue

J'ai tenté qu'une fois le Akuma, quand j'ai vu le craquage j'ai pas retenté, il cheate comme un goret.
Puis j'ai vu la récompense du mode arcade  :Facepalm: 
Tain' mais même pas 1000 pauvres FM quoi.

----------


## Mjoln

Mais c'etait pour les fm que tout le monde voulait un mode Arcade alors ?  :tired:

----------


## Kamikaze

Bon bah ça reste SFV, j'serai de retour pour les nouveaux persos

La frame data marche pas avec certains spéciaux bizarrement genre rolling de Vega. Y'a que on hit/block en fait, y'a pas les startups, si?
La gallery est cool mais la mort de devoir se taper ces combats daubés

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Sympa les remix de zik surtout

----------


## parpaingue

Bah au moins le mode arcade a l'air mieux que le mode survie, mais ils auraient pu mettre des petits dialogues à la con de temps en temps pour faire un mini semblant d'histoire.
Bon j'ai juste testé le "SF1 4 matchs" avec Vroumvroum-man mais y en a eu aucun, ça m'a pas paru super folichon. Par contre j'ai bien noté la présence de décors et costumes payants pour inciter à raquer  ::):

----------


## Mr Thy

Vous allez rigoler. Bison vs Shin Akuma, première tentative...



- - - Updated - - -

Par contre, les trials sont chouettes. Dommage qu'il n'y en a que 4.

----------


## Nightou

J'ai payé mes 1000 fm et j'ai reussi du premier coup

a par spammer les boules... ils vaut pas grand chose

(j'ai fini avec 1 mm de vie   ::ninja:: )

1000 fm pour un titre qui sert a rien

youpi

----------


## yodaxy

Tu peux avoir 10 000 XP aussi, ce qui selon le perso permet de passer un niveau et donc d'avoir 1000 FM... Ou pas  ::ninja:: 

C'est bien l'arnaque ces Extra Battle quand même. Mais bon, c'était prévisible avec Capcom.

----------


## Mr Thy

Pas compris le concept de 4 extra battles. C'est 4 extra battles différent qu'il faut faire? Ou retenter 4 fois le même (vu que j'ai gagné 3 fois autre chose).

----------


## Vorshakaar

> Par contre, les trials sont chouettes. Dommage qu'il n'y en a que 4.


Yep, je les trouves beaucoup plus adaptés pour un vrai match que les précédents. Pas mal ceux de Menat par exemple.

Par-contre pour Sakura, c'est super facile comparé aux versions de SF 4  ::o:  .

[Edit] Mais il sert à quoi le vtrigger 2 de Juri ?  ::huh::

----------


## Mr Thy

Aspirer de la barre Ex en proximité.

- - - Updated - - -

Mais mon dieu, on peut regarder ses replay directement sans les rajouter dans la playlist. Allelujah.

Re-edit




Notez le skin de Blanka...

Re-re edit : le mixup chope pas chope de Gief en VT2
https://clips.twitch.tv/PiliableSinc...aptorFutureMan

----------


## Vorshakaar

Cody avec la salopette de Haggar. Falke, elle a un truc sous sa veste ou bien ...  ::ninja::  .

----------


## Mr Thy

Fais pas le surpris, c'est la même chose avec le costume classiqe d'Ibuki...



 ::ninja::

----------


## Vorshakaar

Démasqué  ::ninja::  .

Vu le costume, j'imagine bien un style de combat type baton de shaolin.

----------


## Hige

> Re-re edit : le mixup chope pas chope de Gief en VT2
> https://clips.twitch.tv/PiliableSinc...aptorFutureMan


ItaZan ou le Dahu qui remporte l'EVO.

----------


## ababa

https://clips.twitch.tv/AverageCoura...alconFUNgineer

Sakura en a une  ::trollface::

----------


## Vorshakaar

On a testé le multi ce soir entre canard, ça marche plutôt bien, bien mieux que les débuts de SF V. 

Il faut que je vois un peu plus en profondeur les combos du Big Shuriken de Booki.

----------


## Mjoln

Les remix d'alpha sont phenomenaux. J'aimerais tellement avoir une option pour les mettre par defaut dans les menus du jeu. Capcom plz.

J'ai fait le stage bonus avec les tonneaux, ça m'a rappelé des souvenirs. Vous savez s'il y a le stage de la bagnole ?

----------


## Hige

Karin : Bon courage à ceux qui feront son nouveau trial n°2  ::trollface:: 

Et son lp anti-air n'est plus. Rip.

----------


## wcxd

Ryu en VT1 peut combo Hado => Shoryu (0 barre) en corner !








Sinon j'ai pas pu jouer encore, mais de ce que j'ai vu sur Twitter ça a l'air d'être mixup land, avec des resets et 50/50 sans queue ni tête cette saison.
On verra bien mais peut-être que je passerai mon tour cette fois-ci.

----------


## Wahou

Je vais test un peu AE aujourd'hui je vous fais un retour ce soir.

Sinon je compte participer aux Ciné sessions (enfin certaines quand j'aurai le temps) si des canards sont chauds on fera une squad !
Mais j'ai déjà un souci. Ça tourne sur PS4 et je ne sais pas si mon stick Madcatz "Arcade Fightstick Soule Edition" (oui je sais...) est compatible dessus. Sinon faut que j'achète un brook mais je ne sais pas lequel (branque !)...et vu le prix, faut pas se rater.  ::sad::  
Si quelqu'un a pu tester ces petites choses, d'ailleurs, et aurait un avis.

----------


## Wahou

O joie ! Impossible de lancer le mode training.

D'abord la sélection des persos m'affiche quelque chose de pourri :



Puis au lieu d'avoir l'écran de choix de v-trigger : 



Et évidemment, impossible de faire quoique ce soit en dehors de Alt+F4. Je précise que je n'ai aucun mode et que mon jeu est vanilla AE.
Bravo donc !  ::trollface:: 

Et désolé pour la taille je suis un cake...

----------


## Mjoln

Si t'as un peu de temps devant toi, je pourrai te servir de sac a training si tu veux, j'arrive dans un gros quart d'heure.

----------


## Wahou

Ah non mais je peux pas passer la select screen... En fait j'ai toujours eu un bug d'affichage (certains persos n'apparaissaient pas correctement) mais là j'ai l'impression que AE a capitalisé dessus pour m'interdire de jouer. 
Du coup je réinstalle.

----------


## Wahou

Ah ok. C'est le fastpak qui pose problème a priori. J'avais oublié avoir installé ça...  :haha:

----------


## yodaxy

> Pas compris le concept de 4 extra battles. C'est 4 extra battles différent qu'il faut faire? Ou retenter 4 fois le même (vu que j'ai gagné 3 fois autre chose).


Il va y en avoir 4 d'ici à la fin du mois pour gagner toutes les pièces du costume Viewtifull Joe de Rashid. Pour l'instant il y en a qu'une qu'on peut retenter à l'infini pour débloquer de l'XP ou un titres OSEF, selon un principe de loot box.

----------


## Wahou

De ce que j'ai compris il faut engranger les 4 gemmes pour avoir un bonus de FM important (dixit la description dans le jeu)...

----------


## ababa

Griffe est vraiment chouette, plus qu'à le bosser plus sérieusement si j'y arrive  :Emo: 
Pas gagné vu mes whiff de choppe spé  :<_<: 
Y a une griffe à suivre sur Twitch?

----------


## Wahou

Ok c'était bien ça, après une réinstalle inutile ça marche.

----------


## SquiZz

Oui J'ai eu le même problème hier soir...
Nouvelle installation et viré le mod tout fonctionne bien

----------


## yodaxy

Toolassisted a sorti un nouveau mod pour le chargement compatible avec la version 3.0 si vous voulez :

http://toolassisted.github.io/SFV/

Bon, vu que les chargements sont bien plus raisonnables dans cette version c'est moins utile.

----------


## HoStyle

> Griffe est vraiment chouette, plus qu'à le bosser plus sérieusement si j'y arrive 
> Pas gagné vu mes whiff de choppe spé 
> Y a une griffe à suivre sur Twitch?


https://www.twitch.tv/nassim69700

Français en plus




> Mais j'ai déjà un souci. Ça tourne sur PS4 et je ne sais pas si mon stick Madcatz "Arcade Fightstick Soule Edition" (oui je sais...) est compatible dessus. Sinon faut que j'achète un brook mais je ne sais pas lequel (branque !)...et vu le prix, faut pas se rater.


Nan il fonctionne que sur ps3 celui là, je l'avais.
C'est quoi un brook, un adaptateur ?

Le nouveau v-trigger de Cammy il est énervé  ::o:

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Momochi qui à compris la puissance de Kolin  ::lol::  Il arrive plus à stopper son stream depuis qu'il a testé son V trigger II.

----------


## wcxd

D'un côté le perso a l'air bien stupide maintenant. 

C'est rigolo, fin S1 j'ai un peu touché Ibuki, elle devient stupide en S2.
Fin S2 je touche Kolin, elle devient stupide en S3.

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Stupide !? Ibuki a été bien nerf mais Kolin avec son V trigger II, c'est le contraire, gros Up !
Ou alors j'ai pas pigé ta phrase .

EDIT : Ok je viens de comprendre en relisant le passage d'ibuki S1 vers S2 .

----------


## wcxd

Oui c'était dans l'autre sens.

Bon Ryu a l'air bien up, son VT1 tout combo quasi maintenant lol, on dirait un peu Ken/Akuma... Dommage j'aurai aimé qu'il soit buff en respectant son ADN (jeu de Hado/Shoryu)

----------


## wcxd

L'interface jaune pisse c'est quand même particulier...

----------


## Mjoln

J'ai testé un peu cet aprem.  Bison et ibuki sont super fun en vtrigger 2. Moi qui n'était pas très a l'aise avec les bombes, je kiffe vraiment le shuriken.
J'accroche pas du tout sur sakura, sans surprise. 
Pour Bison, c'est tres perturbant d'apprendre de nouvelles phases et de devoir en oublier d'autres (lk, psycho boule ne combotte plus). La bombe a un potentiel de golerie assez phénoménal. Testé et approuvé avec un pote tout à l'heure. Marrant, je quitte une bombe pour en retrouver une autre.  ::): 

Maintenant faut que je teste nash et alex.

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Alex est buff mais son Vtrigger II ne vaut pas du tout le 1 .

----------


## Supergounou

Bon ok, je crois que gagner de la FM ce n'est plus possible avec les weekly challenge, c'est quoi ce bordel? 100FM et un titre pour 2 défis nuls?

----------


## von_yaourt

Pour l'instant ça n'a pas l'air d'être la joie dans le clan des Urien, les nerfs sont tout de même assez violents, et le VT2 ne peut pas rivaliser avec l'aegis malgré des nouveaux confirms rigolos. 

Les nouveautés chez Bison sont cools, par contre, dommage que le VT2 ne puisse pas cancel le scissor kick.

----------


## Yoggsothoth

> Bon ok, je crois que gagner de la FM ce n'est plus possible avec les weekly challenge, c'est quoi ce bordel? 100FM et un titre pour 2 défis nuls?


 :haha: 

Sinon dans 2 jours il y aura des défis pour gagner de la FM et plus que d'habitude .

----------


## Supergounou

Oh, merci pour l'info  :;):

----------


## Yoggsothoth



----------


## LeChameauFou

Sakura a l'air d'être chiante a jouer. Ses coups demarre lentement... Pour le moment je pars sur laura. Le mode arcade est propre en tout cas.

----------


## yodaxy

Ce qu'ils disent pas dans ces tableaux par contre, c'est que les récompenses sont tirées (aléatoirement ?) parmi 2 ou 3 trucs, dont de l'XP et un titre. Et qu'il faut repayer le coût en FM à chaque fois. 

Je ne suis pas sur du coté aléatoire car je n'ai testé le challenge pour avoir l'élément du costume Viewtifull Joe qu'une fois et je l'ai eu en premier.

----------


## Yoggsothoth

En fait tu débloques la première fois l'objet en jeu, après c'est de l'Exp .

----------


## wcxd

J'ai l'impression que les DP ont été nerfs, mon DP MP trade souvent...

----------


## yodaxy

> En fait tu débloques la première fois l'objet en jeu, après c'est de l'Exp .


Ah ok, merci pour la précision. Du coup rejouer le challenge n'est pas tellement utile excepté pour monter de niveau (et récupérer ses 1000 FM  ::ninja::  :radin: ).

----------


## Supergounou

> https://media.eventhubs.com/images/2018/01/04_ae03.png
> 
> https://media.eventhubs.com/images/2018/01/04_ae02.png
> 
> https://media.eventhubs.com/images/2018/01/04_ae01.png


En fait il faut payer pour obtenir de la FM? Ok c'est officiellement de la merde  ::ninja::

----------


## Vorshakaar

J'espère que capcom a prévu de garder le système actuel de défis hebdomadaire pour que les joueurs puissent continuer à gagner de la FM sans avoir à investir de la FM, sinon leur "idée" va rapidement tomber à l'eau.

Je crois que le vtrigger 2 le plus ridicule du point de vue ésthétique est largement gagné par celui de Fang.

----------


## Wahou

Je kiffe cette version. Ya vraiment pas mal de changements et ça va plutôt dans le bon sens. (Critique constructive)

----------


## Yoggsothoth

> En fait il faut payer pour obtenir de la FM? Ok c'est officiellement de la merde


C'est rentable quand même ,tu mises 1500 et gagnes 7500 sur le premier défi ( on supposant que tu le fait en une fois )

----------


## Supergounou

J'avoue que je ne comprends rien à leur système pour le moment. Le Shadaloo Soldier, c'est genre un défi "fait tomber les 3 ninjas dans le stage de Karin", mais on n'a que 3 essais?

----------


## Mr Thy

Probablement des fights contres des persos random (genre le soldat Shadaloo du story mode).

----------


## Supergounou

Ah bah du coup 6000FM pour défoncer un perso nul à coup de trainer je trouve de suite moins merdique  ::):

----------


## Mr Thy

https://twitter.com/OminousGames

Le mec est en train de lister les changements qui n'ont pas été mentionnés dans la patchnote. Pas tous les persos sont présents, mais il continue à poster.

----------


## Le Dahu

le combat contre akuma est assez drôle je trouve. Bien que le nouveau v-trigger de Zangief est rigolo et pourrait être utile dans le match-up cammy et karin, le v1 reste nettement meilleur et plus polyvalent, à voir sur l'utilisation a long terme. Le head butt ne charge plus le v-trigger quand on touche une boule  ::'(:   Le nerf du Knee hammer est surtout pénalisant face à dhalsim. Sinon j'ai eu pas mal de lag en casual en début de soirée, un peux moins vers 22h00... et vous?

Alex à l'aire bien sympa, c'est plus tôt cool. en revanche les lp anti-aire n'ont pas bougé j'ai l'impression, tout comme les trow loop...

----------


## von_yaourt

Quelle blague, je ne peux pas faire le challenge 2 de Sakura parce que l'interpréteur me refuse cr. LP > DP LP, car 2P623P est autocorrigé en hadoken.  ::lol::

----------


## Kamikaze

Normalement c'est l'inverse qui se produit le DP prend la priorité sur le hado, chelou

Repasse par neutre avant le 6 est t'es garanti d'avoir shoryu

----------


## Yoggsothoth

::o:  :tired:  ::unsure::

----------


## Vorshakaar

> Quelle blague, je ne peux pas faire le challenge 2 de Sakura parce que l'interpréteur me refuse cr. LP > DP LP, car 2P623P est autocorrigé en hadoken.


Et en faisant 3.lp x 3,2,3 lp ?

Généralement, les dragons, je les fait en 6,3,6 debout, 3,2,3 accroupie.

----------


## LeChameauFou

> Et en faisant 3.lp x 3,2,3 lp ?
> 
> Généralement, les dragons, je les fait en 6,3,6 debout, 3,2,3 accroupie.


Perso je n'ai jamais réussi le moindre défis me demandant de passer du statut d'accroupi vers un dragon.
Bas Mp - Dragon de ryu me sort systématiquement un hado. Je sais pas si c'est le fait de jouer au pad PS4 ou si c'est vraiment dur.
Si je suis en neutral ok, en bas c'est plus la peine.  

Sinon globalement la monture SFV ae est bonne. On sent qu'il y a une petite inspiration de tekken 7 pour les combat supplémentaire donnant accès à des costumes ou monnaie...

----------


## wcxd



----------


## comodorecass

J'allais finir le premier mode Arcade : Fermeture du jeu sans message d'erreur. Bizarre tout ça.

----------


## Zerger

> 


On le voit pas super bien, mais en fait, elle balance le bout de son pied dans un portail bleu, et du coup, ca touche Gief a partir du portail orange  :;):

----------


## Wahou

C'est bon ça : 
https://clips.twitch.tv/LaconicRelievedKoalaLitFam

----------


## wcxd

Youpi encore un reset avec sideswitch 50/50 mis screen.
Dire qu'à la lecture du patch note tout le monde pensait que le jeu serait plus fondamental (footsies, spacing...)
Mais en fait non tout le cast a un 50-50, la moitié a une choppes spé...
Bref je la sens vraiment pas cette saison.

----------


## ababa

> 


Ça m'est arrivé encore hier soir avec les canards
Ça commence à faire beaucoup, ces situations incongrues, c'est un bug corrigeable?

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Youpi encore un reset avec sideswitch 50/50 mis screen.
> Dire qu'à la lecture du patch note tout le monde pensait que le jeu serait plus fondamental (footsies, spacing...)
> Mais en fait non tout le cast a un 50-50, la moitié a une choppes spé...
> Bref je la sens vraiment pas cette saison.


Bah y a deux persos de footsies et spacing seulement, Menat et Guile, ça en fait pas beaucoup (Griffe on peut l'inclure dedans)
Il faudrait donc plus de persos comme ça (Sagat?)  :<_<:

----------


## Yoggsothoth

> Ça m'est arrivé encore hier soir avec les canards
> Ça commence à faire beaucoup, ces situations incongrues, c'est un bug corrigeable?
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> 
> *Bah y a deux persos de footsies et spacing seulement, Menat et Guile, ça en fait pas beaucoup (Griffe on peut l'inclure dedans)
> Il faudrait donc plus de persos comme ça* (Sagat?)


Keskirakonte  :^_^:

----------


## Mjoln

Méhkeskidi

----------


## Mjoln



----------


## Yoggsothoth

Faut m'expliquer la Hitbox du coup à 1mn 15 sur la vidéo de Sakura ....

----------


## Vorshakaar

Encore des trucs pour Booki:

----------


## Yoggsothoth

J'ai fait un gif de la hitbox magique dont je parle juste au dessus :

----------


## Hige

> Keskirakonte


Mékeskidiz les jeunes là.

Btw, attendez de voir les premiers tournois avant de pleurer à la fête du slip des setplays, au début de la s1/s2 on a eu trouzmille gifs de ce genre qui n'ont jamais été utilisés en matchs sérieux.

----------


## yodaxy

EDIT : Ok le site a complètement pété un cable.

----------


## Yoggsothoth

C'est surtout sur les hitbox foireuses dont je me plains, Tournoi ou pas c'est n'imp .

----------


## yodaxy

> J'ai fait un gif de la hitbox magique dont je parle juste au dessus :
> 
> https://media.giphy.com/media/l49JKa...Ow8w/giphy.gif

----------


## LeChameauFou

> Faut m'expliquer la Hitbox du coup à 1mn 15 sur la vidéo de Sakura ....


C'est nouveau le coup de ryu qui wallbounce l'adversaire ?

----------


## Yoggsothoth

En Ex oui .

----------


## LeChameauFou

CoOoOoL !

----------


## Hige

> C'est surtout sur les hitbox foireuses dont je me plains, Tournoi ou pas c'est n'imp .


Bof, tu sais, après Elena... Plus rien ne peut me surprendre  ::P:

----------


## Wahou

J'allais le dire. Capcom a juste enregistré les demandes des joueurs : "On veut des trucs plus comme dans SFIV". Et voilà !

----------


## Mr Thy

Mais pourquoi ils insistent tant sur la séquence instant tenko, instant orochi pour les trials de Karin...

----------


## Kamikaze

C'est la base de son gameplay le confirm vers tenko (ou oroshi safe en garde), regarde Punk

----------


## Supergounou

Requête auprès des bricoleurs: je viens de me rendre compte que je suis mauvais parce que les boutons façades de mon Fighting Commander restent trop longtemps enfoncés lorsque j'appuie dessus.  ::ninja:: 

Sur mon pad X1, quand j'appuie sur un bouton, ça fait *plop* alors que sur le fight pad ça fait *plooooop*, comme s'il collait. Du coup, negative edge, mauvais spécial qui sort après un normal, fail de combo, punition max, rage. Le pire, c'est mon R2 qui est carrément bloqué par le plastique sur sa droite, si j'appuie mal dessus il ne se remet même pas en position neutre.

Des conseils?

----------


## Mjoln

Change de pad.

----------


## Supergounou

J'ai déjà pas d'argent pour m'acheter un perso en DLC, je suis ouvert à d'autres propositions  :tired:

----------


## Kamikaze

Va falloir que tu le démontes ouais, c'est relou, j'ai déniché ça si jamais

----------


## Mr Thy

> C'est la base de son gameplay le confirm vers tenko (ou oroshi safe en garde), regarde Punk


C'est pas le confirm qui est le problème. C'est le fait que ça doit être deux fois la version just frame. L'instant tenko ça va encore. Mais l'oroshi me casse les noisettes.

- - - Updated - - -




> Requête auprès des bricoleurs: je viens de me rendre compte que je suis mauvais parce que les boutons façades de mon Fighting Commander restent trop longtemps enfoncés lorsque j'appuie dessus. 
> 
> Sur mon pad X1, quand j'appuie sur un bouton, ça fait *plop* alors que sur le fight pad ça fait *plooooop*, comme s'il collait. Du coup, negative edge, mauvais spécial qui sort après un normal, fail de combo, punition max, rage. Le pire, c'est mon R2 qui est carrément bloqué par le plastique sur sa droite, si j'appuie mal dessus il ne se remet même pas en position neutre.
> 
> Des conseils?


Pas jouer au pad après avoir mangé du poulet.

----------


## Kamikaze

Bah c'est la meilleure version mon bon monsieur, tenko fait plus mal, meilleur juggle et oroshi ça permet de pas avoir de trou en blockstring, ou de juggle.

Mais ça fait parti des (assez rares) cas ou y'a une exé pas facile ouais

Wahou doit faire des instants air yoga gale toute la journée le pauvre, c'est encore plus dur  ::o:

----------


## Supergounou

> Va falloir que tu le démontes ouais, c'est relou, j'ai déniché ça si jamais





> Pas jouer au pad après avoir mangé du poulet.


Si c'est juste du nettoyage, ça devrait le faire je démonte régulièrement mon autre pad, néanmoins merci pour la vidéo Kami  ::): 

Mais je pense pas que ce soit un soucis de saleté. Pour le R2 qui bloque sous le plastique, je pense qu'un bon coup de lime et ça ira. Mais l'histoire du negative edge, en fait ça me le fait depuis que je suis passé sur cette manette, je commence à me demander si ce n'est pas seulement maintenant que je m'en rends compte (je joue jamais au pad sauf plateformer/baston).

Peut-être une histoire de finition dégueulasse?

----------


## Kamikaze

Pour les boutons faudra peut-être remettre les conducteurs électriques (petits ronds noirs) en place, un truc du genre ou alors nettoyer les côtés des boutons. Y'a pas de ressorts, c'est le bouton qui glisse dans la gaine et le retour c'est le corps en plastoc gris

----------


## Mr Thy

> Bah c'est la meilleure version mon bon monsieur, tenko fait plus mal, meilleur juggle et oroshi ça permet de pas avoir de trou en blockstring, ou de juggle.
> 
> Mais ça fait parti des (assez rares) cas ou y'a une exé pas facile ouais
> 
> Wahou doit faire des instants air yoga gale toute la journée le pauvre, c'est encore plus dur


Bah non. Du tout. Ceux la je les fais pratiquement sans prob (en ligne c'est plus dur avec les micro rollback).

Gounou, c'est souvent la glue qui commence à dégouliner, ou le caoutchouc du dome qui commence a suinter.

----------


## Supergounou

Merci à vous 2, mais si c'est ça c'est bien de la merde, j'ai acheté le pad pour la sortie de SF5 et je n'ai pas beaucoup de temps de jeu dessus (366h). Je la démonte le weekend prochain et vous tiendrai au courant  ::):

----------


## Kamikaze

Ouais j'en suis déçu perso, d'où ce que disais sur le topic DBZ (je me suis repris un pad 360)

----------


## Le Dahu

Wha ça surprend la choppe spe de boxer  ::XD::

----------


## von_yaourt

Ce sont des pièces de merde, dans les pads Hori. Ils sont super quand ils fonctionnent, mais ils ont une durée de vie effroyablement basse. Faudrait faire pression auprès d'Hori pour qu'ils vendent ces nappes à la con séparément.

----------


## Mjoln

J'ai un stick de rab, gounou, si ça t'interesse. Pm moi.

----------


## Hige

> Mais pourquoi ils insistent tant sur la séquence instant tenko, instant orochi pour les trials de Karin...


Surtout lk instant Tenko quoi. Halp  ::wacko::

----------


## Supergounou

> J'ai un stick de rab, gounou, si ça t'interesse. Pm moi.


La seule fois où j'ai essayé de jouer au stick c'était chez Yogg, et de mémoire j'ai même pas réussi à sortir un shoryu  :^_^: 
Mais la proposition est super gentille, j'apprécie vraiment l'intension.

----------


## Wahou

Quelqu'un a fait ceux de Menat ? Perso j'ai pleuré du sang sur le premier. J'ai calé au deuxieme.  ::lol::

----------


## Kamikaze

Il faut que tu comprennes les règles de sortie des boules V Trigger, j'avais fait un post à ce sujet à la sortie de Menat faut que je retrouve ça 

En gros 2 manières de cancel, en relachant un bouton dans le neutral ou un tapant pendant un hit, comme un cancel

- - - Mise à jour - - -

S'pas très dur tu verras

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Pour le vtrigger y'a plusieurs moyen de sortir les boules en fait, si tu tapotes (2 fois) ça sort la boule direct, si tu "cancel" (hit ou block) un normal en tapant avec un autre coup, ça sort aussi une boule direct.
> 
> Et enfin tu peux tenir puis relacher, mais c'est plus pour le neutral et peut être quelque combo et setups vraiment hardcore, je me garde ça pour plus tard


- - - Mise à jour - - -

Hop

----------


## Hige

Perso je cale sur le 3ème de Ken, pas moyen de sortir le tatsu après le hado ex.

----------


## Supergounou

Faut que le saut HP touche haut, si tu le fais trop tard le pushback est trop violent.

----------


## yodaxy

On le voit bien dans la démonstration d'ailleurs.

Sinon je confirme la mauvaise qualité des pads Hori, le mien qui a moins d'un an montre déjà des signes de faiblesses.

Je vais essayer le tuto qu'a posté Kami quand même, sait-on jamais.

----------


## Mr Thy

> Si c'est juste du nettoyage, ça devrait le faire je démonte régulièrement mon autre pad, néanmoins merci pour la vidéo Kami 
> 
> Mais je pense pas que ce soit un soucis de saleté. Pour le R2 qui bloque sous le plastique, je pense qu'un bon coup de lime et ça ira. Mais l'histoire du negative edge, en fait ça me le fait depuis que je suis passé sur cette manette, je commence à me demander si ce n'est pas seulement maintenant que je m'en rends compte (je joue jamais au pad sauf plateformer/baston).
> 
> Peut-être une histoire de finition dégueulasse?


Bah sur les Hori, c'est justement souvent les petits domes qui se détachent. Ils utilisent un caoutchouc de très faible qualité. C'est dommage.

----------


## Supergounou

Diminution des frais pour une qualité bien moindre, on se croirait en 2018. Y a moyen d'en trouver des pas cher à la commande ou c'est le genre d'obsolescence qu'on l'a dans l'os?

Sinon, moi je bloque complètement (entre autre) sur le 3 de Rashid. Tous se passe bien jusqu'au vskill EX à la toute fin, soit je fais trop tôt il sort pas, soit je fais trop tard il wiff complètement. J'ai essayé toutes les distances et je ne pense pas que ce soit un soucis de timing  ::|:

----------


## Yoggsothoth

En même temps si ton pad déconne aussi  :<_<:

----------


## Mr Thy

Faut que tu fasse un micro walk avant le 6mp, pour que le cancel tornade envoie Ryu assez haut. Si tu le fait bien, le Vskill ex n'a même pas besoin de toucher le premier coup, il peut reprendre avec le follow up et ça compte aussi.

----------


## ababa

> Diminution des frais pour une qualité bien moindre, on se croirait en 2018. Y a moyen d'en trouver des pas cher à la commande ou c'est le genre d'obsolescence qu'on l'a dans l'os?
> 
> Sinon, moi je bloque complètement (entre autre) sur le 3 de Rashid. Tous se passe bien jusqu'au vskill EX à la toute fin, soit je fais trop tôt il sort pas, soit je fais trop tard il wiff complètement. J'ai essayé toutes les distances et je ne pense pas que ce soit un soucis de timing


Patience, au CES, y a des pad Saturn qui sortiront en ré-édit  ::): 

https://www.engadget.com/2018/01/14/...s-accessories/

----------


## Kamikaze

Je vois pas comment tu peux le rater Gounou, le seul truc que je vois serait que tu le fasses trop tard après le projectile.

Tu peux cancel le projectile en v skill directement, et dès que tu as appuyé sur v skill tu bourres pied * 2 et ça touchera

- - - Mise à jour - - -

C'est pareil que pour QCF HK normal dans le vide, tu verras que tu peux le cancel en v skill, ça t'aidera à chopper l'idée. En V trigger tu peux le faire même avec le projectile LK

----------


## Mjoln

> Patience, au CES, y a des pad Saturn qui sortiront en ré-édit 
> 
> https://www.engadget.com/2018/01/14/...s-accessories/


Ouaaaaah. Le pad saturn japonais ! Le meilleur pad de tous les temps ! S'il est vraiment aussi bien que l'original, c'est instabuy !

----------


## Mr Thy

Mouais, je reste dubitatif. Leurs clones sont de très mauvaise qualité. J'espère que le partenariat avec Sega améliore la situation, mais j'en doute.

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Une nouvelle Team dans SF 5 !



*Kichipa-mu*/Gief (oui je sais...), *StormKubo*/Abi et *Gunfight*/Alex, sont sponsorisés par Atlas Bear.

Vivement l'EVO Japan  ::lol:: 

Edit : Infiltration qui lance son stream mais a un petit souci  ::siffle:: 

https://clips.twitch.tv/TriumphantCo...tteMoreCowbell

----------


## wcxd

https://clips.twitch.tv/DistinctReso...hickenPoooound

----------


## yodaxy

La FM donnée dans les missions hebdomadaires divisée par deux, tranquille Capcom  ::trollface::

----------


## Mjoln

Hahaha, on dorait qu'il va mourir en sortant de la pièce  ::XD:: 
En meme temps, son avant dernier stream fait un peu plus de 24 h. Il faudrait qu'il dorme un peu le gars...

----------


## ababa

> Mouais, je reste dubitatif. Leurs clones sont de très mauvaise qualité. J'espère que le partenariat avec Sega améliore la situation, mais j'en doute.


Bah c'est pas facile pour nous les manetteurs, entre fiabilité douteuses et ergonomie (gâchettes)  :Emo: 

- Hori Fighting Commander, la fiabilité du D-PAD

- Pad PS -> gâchettes (R1 c'est un bumper mais R2 est un trigger avec une course différente)

- Pad Xbox -> D-Pad pas bon

Passer au stick arcade mais c'est chaud  ::'(:

----------


## LeChameauFou

Le DP de sakura passe à travers le boule ? J'ai cru voir ça dans une vidéo de Bafael.

----------


## wcxd

Tous les DP forts sont censés passer à travers

----------


## LeChameauFou

ah je ne savais pas. utile.

----------


## Vorshakaar

> La FM donnée dans les missions hebdomadaires divisée par deux, tranquille Capcom


Juste de quoi investir dans les challenges mais pas trop et enfin récupérer le dur fruit de leur labeur avec de la vrai monnaie/season pass. Je serais mauvaise langue, je dirais que l'augmentation du prix du season pass fait parti du complot.

----------


## yodaxy

Ah bon, le season pass a augmenté ? C'est pas 29,99 € comme d'habitude ?

----------


## Vorshakaar

C'était pas 20 nuyens le season pass ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Mr Thy

> Bah c'est pas facile pour nous les manetteurs, entre fiabilité douteuses et ergonomie (gâchettes) 
> 
> - Hori Fighting Commander, la fiabilité du D-PAD
> 
> - Pad PS -> gâchettes (R1 c'est un bumper mais R2 est un trigger avec une course différente)
> 
> - Pad Xbox -> D-Pad pas bon
> 
> Passer au stick arcade mais c'est chaud


Ah bah ça, on ne les fait plus comme avant. J'ai mes pads Master System, Megadrive et Saturn originelles qui sont toujours nickel après tout ce temps. Et elles sont encore utilisées régulièrement. La seule chose que j'ai du faire, c'est de les nettoyer. Après des années d'usage intensif, avec la transpiration, y a des crasses. Mais interne, l'électronique c'est du solide.

Avec XBox (et PS aussi je trouve) chaque itération devient de pire en pire question qualité. Surtout pour la Xbox où on voit le déclin assez fortement.

Pour les sticks, ça peut être tout et n'importe quoi aussi. C'est la raison pourquoi on dit toujours de prendre du Sanwa/Seimitsu/Hori, vu que c'est carrément les pièces utilisées dans les bornes d'arcade, prévues pour avoir une multitude de joueurs (pas toujours respectueux du matos). Mais si tu  achètes du bas de gamme, t'en fais pas, y a une masse de matos en toc certifié aussi.

----------


## SquiZz

Coucou,
Quelqu'un peut-il me dire comment fonctionne le buffer de sf5?
Je voudrais comprendre et corriger ce que je fais mal.

Si je prends l'exemple de yahourt avec sakura : cr.mk x dp - ça me sort souvent une boule (inputs à ameliorer / buffer?) Mais si je fais cr.hp link dp avec cammy le dp ne sort quasiment jamais. Hier soir j'ai testé et vérifié mes inputs et ils sont corrects sans trop de déchets. Donc je dois appuyer sur k trop tot car c'est un link. En retardant le k je n'arrive pas à combo... il faut faire du piano input sur les links? Combien de temps le buffer conserve nos infos : si je fais mon dp k a -2 frame ça fonctionne ou il faut vraiment etre dans les frames après le recovery pour que le coup porte?
Merci

----------


## Supergounou

> cr.hp link dp avec cammy


Ca link ça?  ::huh:: 

Le cHP est +1 on hit et le dragon c'est +3 startup au mieux (EX).

----------


## SquiZz

Ben il est dans les defis de cammy

----------


## Supergounou

Le 3? C'est HP tout court, pas cHP. Et faut le cancel avec le dragon, pas le link  :;):

----------


## ababa

> Ah bah ça, on ne les fait plus comme avant. J'ai mes pads Master System, Megadrive et Saturn originelles qui sont toujours nickel après tout ce temps. Et elles sont encore utilisées régulièrement. La seule chose que j'ai du faire, c'est de les nettoyer. Après des années d'usage intensif, avec la transpiration, y a des crasses. Mais interne, l'électronique c'est du solide.
> 
> Avec XBox (et PS aussi je trouve) chaque itération devient de pire en pire question qualité. Surtout pour la Xbox où on voit le déclin assez fortement.
> 
> Pour les sticks, ça peut être tout et n'importe quoi aussi. C'est la raison pourquoi on dit toujours de prendre du Sanwa/Seimitsu/Hori, vu que c'est carrément les pièces utilisées dans les bornes d'arcade, prévues pour avoir une multitude de joueurs (pas toujours respectueux du matos). Mais si tu  achètes du bas de gamme, t'en fais pas, y a une masse de matos en toc certifié aussi.


Je rate souvent mes inputs car j'appuie sur 4-2 en position crouching guard, quand je veux AA DP, putain d'Ultra qui sort, quand c'est moins bourriné, c'est hado
Je sais que le shortcut DP c'est 2-6-3,
Les triggers de la PS4 me pose aussi des soucis, j'appuie sans le faire exprès  :Facepalm: 
Et stick, j'ai essayé, le square gate, c'est chelou, jamais essayé un octogonal gate mais pas sûr que ça va m'aider non plus et les sticks arcades faut être un poulpe niveau exec, j'ai pas d'exé mwa  :Emo: 
Mais après ouais niveau fiabilité, j'en suis à mon troisième pad PS4, 1 mort en poule, un autre avec un trigger qui grince, durée de vie: 6 mois  ::cry::

----------


## Mr Thy

C'est stand HP, et ça cancel.

Edit- rohh, grillé.

----------


## Supergounou

> Je vois pas comment tu peux le rater Gounou, le seul truc que je vois serait que tu le fasses trop tard après le projectile.
> 
> Tu peux cancel le projectile en v skill directement, et dès que tu as appuyé sur v skill tu bourres pied * 2 et ça touchera


Arf effectivement je viens de réessayer c'est passé assez facilement. Je ne devais pas bourrer assez, comme souvent  ::|:

----------


## ababa

Il faut bourrer pour faire croire que t'as des réflexes divins  ::trollface:: 
Par contre pas bourrer contre Mr Thy ou Yogg, euh, ils nous crament qu'on est des sacs bourinneurs  :haha:

----------


## Mr Thy

> Je rate souvent mes inputs car j'appuie sur 4-2 en position crouching guard, quand je veux AA DP, putain d'Ultra qui sort, quand c'est moins bourriné, c'est hado
> Je sais que le shortcut DP c'est 2-6-3,
> Les triggers de la PS4 me pose aussi des soucis, j'appuie sans le faire exprès 
> Et stick, j'ai essayé, le square gate, c'est chelou, jamais essayé un octogonal gate mais pas sûr que ça va m'aider non plus et les sticks arcades faut être un poulpe niveau exec, j'ai pas d'exé mwa 
> Mais après ouais niveau fiabilité, j'en suis à mon troisième pad PS4, 1 mort en poule, un autre avec un trigger qui grince, durée de vie: 6 mois


Ah mais je dis pas ce qu'il faut utiliser hein. Chacun ses gouts et ses préférences. J'arrive pas du tout à gérer une manette type Xbox/Dualshock parce que après 10 minutes ça me fait mal au mains et au poignets. Faut utiliser avec ce quoi on est confortable. Mais bon, sans essayer on ne sait jamais.
Une hitbox peut être un bon compromis aussi.

Y'a bien des mecs qui ont fini Dark Souls avec des bananes comme controller alors bon.

- - - Updated - - -




> Il faut bourrer pour faire croire que t'as des réflexes divins 
> Par contre pas bourrer contre Mr Thy ou Yogg, euh, ils nous crament qu'on est des sacs bourinneurs


Bah, l'art de bourrer, c'est de savoir où et quand. Avec la plupart des trials, si on ne réussit pas, la meilleure façon de réagir en premier, c'est de ralentir le mouvement.

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Sinon Menat est pire qu'avant ,son zoning est horrible et ses nouveaux combos arrachent la barre ...

https://clips.twitch.tv/PuzzledTawdryEndiveMikeHogu

----------


## yodaxy

> C'était pas 20 nuyens le season pass ?


Nope ça a toujours été 30. Vu que j'ai payé le deuxième 22 € en promo... (ou en nuyens si tu préfères  ::ninja::  )

----------


## ababa

Les packs costume à 40k/85k, vous savez à quoi ça correspond, saison 1/2/3?
Le costume de Vega en noir, c'est inclus?

----------


## Yoggsothoth

il y a la description de l'offre pour savoir .

Edit : Ah bah voila un best of d'Infil' et sa Menat démoniaque !

----------


## Supergounou

Déjà un WNF sur la arcade edition  ::):

----------


## Mjoln

Un peu de culture generale parce je viens de commander le film "Le Bagarreur" avec James Coburn et Charles Bronson. Un film de 1975. Pourquoi en parler ici ? Parce que si aux Etats unis le film s'appelle "Hard Times", à sa sortie au Japon, il s'est appelé "The Street Fighter". Et qu'apparemment c'est une grande source d'inspiration pour les jeux Final Fight et Street Fighter 2.

Démonstration : 




L'affiche du film au Japon : 



Voilà vous pouvez reprendre une activité normale.

----------


## Kamikaze

> "Le Bagarreur"


Bon va falloir que je trouve un moyen de changer de pseudo moi  :tired:

----------


## Supergounou

C'est 8€  :Bave: 

Sinon, 1/4h sur le 4 de Guile, mais j'ai fini par l'avoir! J'en ai encore mal à la main gauche, mais au moins je me suis rendu compte que je suis toujours complètement à la ramasse sur mes timings de vtrigger, j'arrive jamais à savoir à quel moment taper/dasher une fois activé.

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Avec Jill ireland  :Bave:  La femme de Bronson . 


Très bon choix de film mjoln !

----------


## LeChameauFou

Un justicier sur le quai

----------


## Supergounou

Ok, les trials Boxer et Bison j'arrive même pas le 1er  ::|:

----------


## Mr Thy

Ah bon?

----------


## Supergounou

Ouais, quelle idée d'avoir foutu des putains de dragons/qcf à ces persos!

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Plus sérieusement, trop d'inputs en trop peu de temps, mes mains suivent pas ça ne fonctionne pas il y a toujours des inputs parasites et ça me fait mal partout.

----------


## Kamikaze

Pour Boxer faut piger ses cancel en vtrigger mais il est assez simple, ça te viendra avec un peu d'entrainement

Celui de Dictateur il faut cancel le spécial vers un autre spécial grâce à son v trigger, pas besoin de charge, il est facile

Regarder les démos devrait t'aider aussi

- - - Mise à jour - - -

(tu peux cancel le dash low -> avant kick, par v skill pour boxer)

- - - Mise à jour - - -

(et tu peux commencer à charger dès que le avant kick touche, juste au moment où tu appuies sur v skill)

----------


## Supergounou

J'arrive même pas au moment où il faut vtrigger  ::ninja:: 

Genre Boxer, clk clp petit dragon, je le sors 1 fois sur 10, ce truc me défonce les mains.

----------


## Kamikaze

C'est parce que tu n'utilises pas le raccourci, je parie un sandwich au poulet là dessus. Tu essayes de faire la "vraie" manipulation.

Ne lâche jamais la direction bas. Tu fais c.LK c.LP, en restant appuyé sur bas avant, pas bas arrière ou bas, mais bas avant.

Pour faire le dragon tu ne lâches jamais bas, tu fais bas avant, bas, bas avant.

Donc la notation c'est 33 (raccourci donc), par opposition à la vraie manip strict: 623

Donc la manipulation mega facile, tu verras après 5 minutes, finger in the nose c'est:

3 LK --- 3 LP --- 23 LK

----------


## Supergounou

C'est ça que je fais  :Emo: 

Mais j'avoue avoir "découvert" cette technique il y a peu, surement un manque de pratique.

----------


## Kamikaze

Arf, bah si tu veux une idée du timing, c'est après le cr.LP en hit, pas de précipitation à avoir c'est assez large, tu valides avec 23 LK. Commence lentement juste pour avoir une sensation de la manip, et accélère si le spécial sort pas, tu peux vraiment attendre après le hit pour cancel

Commence avec des cr.LP cancel Dragon LK, oublie le link cr.LK cr.LP

----------


## Mr Thy

Perso ça marche encore plus facilement en sortant le dragon en negative edge du LK.

----------


## Supergounou

Ouais, le link clk clp fait bien chier aussi. Pourtant je m'en sors bien normalement avec les links de SF5.

Dikta, c'est fait par contre. Je mongolisais sur ce putain de negative edge de mes boutons qui collent, quand je fais cmp scissors ça me sort cmp blast (ou alors c'est le mp qui est buff, j'arrive pas à savoir mais je chie très régulièrement mes combos à cause de ça). Du coup je me concentrais là-dessus, alors quand le scissors sortait j'avais pas le réflexe de le cancel par blast EX.

----------


## Kamikaze

Hahahaha, ouais avec les boutons qui collent ça rajoute un bon challenge

----------


## Supergounou

N'empêche, ça se voit carrément que les devs n'ont absolument aucune idée de là où les bons joueurs vont amener les personnages. D'un côté, il y a les personnages populaires, pour lesquels les nouveaux défis sont des combos complexes, qui font très mal, et qui sont utiles en combat. De l'autre, t'as Zeku et ses 4 pauvres combos qui enlèvent 100 de vie.

----------


## wcxd

- - - Mise à jour - - -

----------


## Seb Ryu 84

> Je rate souvent mes inputs car j'appuie sur 4-2 en position crouching guard, quand je veux AA DP, putain d'Ultra qui sort, quand c'est moins bourriné, c'est hado
> Je sais que le shortcut DP c'est 2-6-3,
> Les triggers de la PS4 me pose aussi des soucis, j'appuie sans le faire exprès 
> Et stick, j'ai essayé, le square gate, c'est chelou, jamais essayé un octogonal gate mais pas sûr que ça va m'aider non plus et les sticks arcades faut être un poulpe niveau exec, j'ai pas d'exé mwa 
> Mais après ouais niveau fiabilité, j'en suis à mon troisième pad PS4, 1 mort en poule, un autre avec un trigger qui grince, durée de vie: 6 mois


Je te rassure (ou pas), lorsque je m'entrainais plusieurs jours d'affilé au stick et que je commencais à m'y habituer, je reproduisais le même problème qu'avec le pad... (c.a.d sortir la CA au lieu du DP quand on part de la garde arrière basse...). Du coup, les 2 (pad/stick) c'est pareil, il faut une exé propre avec. y'a pas de secret!

----------


## Mjoln

:^_^:

----------


## ababa

> Je te rassure (ou pas), lorsque je m'entrainais plusieurs jours d'affilé au stick et que je commencais à m'y habituer, je reproduisais le même problème qu'avec le pad... (c.a.d sortir la CA au lieu du DP quand on part de la garde arrière basse...). Du coup, les 2 (pad/stick) c'est pareil, il faut une exé propre avec. y'a pas de secret!


Au pad il y a moins de course donc il faut avoir une exe encore plus précise
Sur l'hori, le DPAD étant plus rigide, j'ai légèrement une meilleure exécution
Il faut que je re-teste un stick pour voir si ça vient pas de la longueur de course ( j'arrive pas à savoir si je fais 3 ou 6 à la fin de l'input)

----------


## Kamikaze

Tu peux afficher tes inputs ingame pour ça

----------


## Wahou

Euh par contre les combos de Zeku arrachent la barre...mais oui yen a 3.

Si vous trouvez le jeu trop simple vous faites comme Yaourt et vous vous interdisez d'utiliser les raccourcis (de dp etc).

Bonne session hier avec pelle melt Le Dahu, Ababa, Seb et Vandemar. On a fait le tour de quelques vtrigger 2 avec un taux d'alcoolémie exponentiel. Zangief qui te choppe avec la sauce du commentateur genre catch. C'était proche de brillant !

----------


## wcxd

Sinon pour le coup le combo crush counter de Ryu en corner, avec 3 barres c'est plus de 800 stun, ça m'a fait halluciner.
En plus j'ai rien optimisé y'a sans doute moyen de faire mieux.

(5Hk, 5MP, 2HP, ex hado, ex hado, ex dp)

----------


## Mjoln

> Zangief qui te choppe avec la sauce du commentateur genre catch. C'était proche de brillant !


Lapin compris

----------


## LeChameauFou

https://www.gamekult.com/jeux/street...6861/test.html

Ils ont repris le titre du topic dans l'article les sagouins !

----------


## yodaxy

> Lapin compris


En V-Trigger II Zangief a un commentateur qui parle sur chacune de ses actions. C'est assez marrant  :^_^:

----------


## Supergounou

> Euh par contre les combos de Zeku arrachent la barre...mais oui yen a 3.


Je parlais des trials.

Par contre, ça fait longtemps que j'ai pas vu quelqu'un se plaindre ici que le jeu est trop simple, depuis la disparition de Nyuu et Tyler en fait!

----------


## Mr Thy

Bah j'ai l'impression que depuis AE, c'est redevenu plus positif en général. 

Ils ont merdé grave chez Capcom au lancement, et leur contact avec les utilisateurs n'est encore pas top. Mais question contenu, je crois qu'AE est enfin un jeu plus ou moins complet. Question gameplay, c'est une question de gout et d'habitude. C'est un jeu différent, point. Si on s'attend à un SF4 bis, on sera déçu (tout comme le passage du 3 au 4, y'en a un paquet qui ont ragé. Le 4 ayant l'avantage d'être venu à un moment ou la catégorie du jeu de VS était en léthargie, on peut pas lui enlever qu'il a relancé tout le business). C'était un parti pris de Capcom, tout le monde râlait qu'ils en avaient marre du jeu trop défensif et les 1frame link du 4. Bah ils ont fait un revirement total, peut-être trop pour certains.
Le jeu est différent, c'est tout.

Le netcode, je dis plus rien dessus. Et pour les gens qui grincent les dents sur la disparition du farm FM. D'un côté, ouais, ça va un peu à l'encontre de leur comm inititiale (on peut tout débloquer qui est lié au gameplay via du fric ingame), on ne sait pas ce que leur nouveau système de récompense va donner. Et puis, regardez la concurrence, ArcSys et son système de DLC/Révision par exemple.
C'est d'ailleurs très surprenant qu'ils nous ont donné la version AE gratos.

----------


## Trichelieut

> Bah j'ai l'impression que depuis AE, c'est redevenu plus positif en général. 
> 
> Ils ont merdé grave chez Capcom au lancement, et leur contact avec les utilisateurs n'est encore pas top. Mais question contenu, je crois qu'AE est enfin un jeu plus ou moins complet. Question gameplay, c'est une question de gout et d'habitude. C'est un jeu différent, point. Si on s'attend à un SF4 bis, on sera déçu (tout comme le passage du 3 au 4, y'en a un paquet qui ont ragé. Le 4 ayant l'avantage d'être venu à un moment ou la catégorie du jeu de VS était en léthargie, on peut pas lui enlever qu'il a relancé tout le business). C'était un parti pris de Capcom, tout le monde râlait qu'ils en avaient marre du jeu trop défensif et les 1frame link du 4. Bah ils ont fait un revirement total, peut-être trop pour certains.
> Le jeu est différent, c'est tout.
> 
> Le netcode, je dis plus rien dessus. Et pour les gens qui grincent les dents sur la disparition du farm FM. D'un côté, ouais, ça va un peu à l'encontre de leur comm inititiale (on peut tout débloquer qui est lié au gameplay via du fric ingame), on ne sait pas ce que leur nouveau système de récompense va donner. Et puis, regardez la concurrence, ArcSys et son système de DLC/Révision par exemple.
> C'est d'ailleurs très surprenant qu'ils nous ont donné la version AE gratos.


Bah après la version AE gratos, ça change pas trop de ce qui avait été fait sur le 4. On profitait des patch d'équilibrage sans les perso. Mais ça n'empêchait pas de jouer en ligne. Donc ce n'est pas vraiment un gros changement de politique.
Par contre c'est vrai que c'est surprenant que tous les persos restent accessibles gratos.
Mais l'AE m'a réconcilié avec le jeu franchement. Mais du coup j'hésite tellement entre doser SFVAE ou DBZ...

----------


## Mr Thy

Il n'y a que AE 2012 qui était un upgrade gratuit non? Super, AE, et Ultra ont tous été des update payants si je ne me trompe pas.

----------


## Yoggsothoth

> Lapin compris





> En V-Trigger II Zangief a un commentateur qui parle sur chacune de ses actions. C'est assez marrant


Ha ! Je savais bien que j'avais entendu une voix que je ne connaissais pas hier soir ! ou ce matin, je sais plus...

----------


## Supergounou

J'ai besoin d'une petite piqure de rappel: c'est quoi déjà l'astuce pour link le fast "ya!" de la blondasse arrogante après un medium?

----------


## Mr Thy

L'instant tenko de ohohohohohojou-sama?

236 puis tu roules de k à p (comme un plink de SF4, moi je fais K à l'index, p majeur, mais je suis sur stick). Pour l'orochi qui vient après, tu peux faire 2362 k~p (même idée, mais tu sors le k initial un poil après d'avoir tenu bas après les qcf).

- - - Updated - - -




> Ha ! Je savais bien que j'avais entendu une voix que je ne connaissais pas hier soir ! ou ce matin, je sais plus...


J'ai même l'impression que c'est le doubleur US de Dan qui fait le zouave en fond.

----------


## Supergounou

> L'instant tenko de ohohohohohojou-sama?


Lui même, mais en cancel (link?) d'un coup. Je le sors super facilement seul, mais dès qu'il y a un input avant ça ne passe plus (genre cmk instant tenko) ça fait le lent à la place. J'avais trouvé une astuce sur Youtube lors la saison 2, fallait genre delay, pour ça que je parle de link, mais je m'en rappelle plus vraiment et je ne retrouve plus la vidéo.

----------


## Vorshakaar

> Il n'y a que AE 2012 qui était un upgrade gratuit non? Super, AE, et Ultra ont tous été des update payants si je ne me trompe pas.


Super était à 40 $ (j'imagine le même prix en euro), l'upgrade vers l'AE et Ultra, 15 $. C'est pour les versions consoles.

----------


## Mjoln

> Mais l'AE m'a réconcilié avec le jeu franchement. Mais du coup j'hésite tellement entre doser SFVAE ou DBZ...


Fais comme nous, dose les deux  ::): 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> https://www.gamekult.com/jeux/street...6861/test.htmlIls ont repris le titre du topic dans l'article les sagouins !


 :Cigare: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> En V-Trigger II Zangief a un commentateur qui parle sur chacune de ses actions. C'est assez marrant


Ah c'est cool ça !  ::):  J'avais pas fait attention.

----------


## Mr Thy

> Lui même, mais en cancel (link?) d'un coup. Je le sors super facilement seul, mais dès qu'il y a un input avant ça ne passe plus (genre cmk instant tenko) ça fait le lent à la place. J'avais trouvé une astuce sur Youtube lors la saison 2, fallait genre delay, pour ça que je parle de link, mais je m'en rappelle plus vraiment et je ne retrouve plus la vidéo.

----------


## ababa

Il faut être un poulpe pour jouer Karin  :Emo:

----------


## Hige

Meuh non, je suis un sac de l'exé et j'y arrive bien.

Perso je fais un piano pour le Tenko just frame. Lk -> HP MP LP HP

----------


## Mr Thy

Gounou est au pad

----------


## Hige

Ah

...

Quelle idée aussi  ::ninja::

----------


## Mjoln

Purée vivement l'Evo Japan  :Bave:

----------


## Supergounou

C'est chelou, en delayant (...) j'arrive à le placer après un mp, mais après un hp comme dans le trials 1 y a pas moyen  ::unsure:: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Purée vivement l'Evo Japan


C'est quand?

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Le week end prochain, pour mon anniv'  ::lol::

----------


## Supergounou

Dommage que je ne sois pas sur Paris, ça aurait été une belle occasion!

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Ah oui dommage !

----------


## yodaxy

::XD::

----------


## Yoggsothoth

::o:  .

----------


## Supergounou

Putain mais il y a de bonnes idées en fait!

----------


## LeChameauFou

*Idée du jour*  ça vous dit pas de créer une room spécialement pour les membres cpc. Où du moins qu'on se mette d'accord sur un mot de passe pas trop compliqué qu'on utiliserait tous ici. Se serait pratique pour se retrouver certains soirs sans passé par steam (pour ceux qui ont le jeu pc, ni par discord, ni par le cfn ou le psn).

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Bah ya le discord des Canards fighters .

EDIT : Avais pas vu ta remarque sur Discord, du coup lapin compris la demande .

----------


## Tyler Durden

Mais si tu créés un système pour se mettre en relation, pourquoi ne pas créer un système pour se passer de celui que tu viens de créer?

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Bah ya le discord des Canards fighters .


Tout de suite les leçons de morales! Vraiment, rhalala.

----------


## Mr Thy

On se connecte sur mumble, pour donner l'URL du Discord, ou on reçoit le mot de passe du battle lounge.

Par contre, pour trouver le nom du lounge, faudra avoir Teamspeak, pour demander l'ID Steam du mec qui connait le CFN de celui qui à crée le lobby.

 ::wacko:: 

Y a moyen de donner des noms aux lobby, je sais pu?

----------


## Trichelieut

Bon après quelques temps sur l'AE, la sauce prend. J'avais haï Capcom à la sortie du jeu. J'ai patienté 2 ans sans y toucher vraiment, mais là je prends du plaisir à y jouer enfin. C'est un peu un exploit, le jeu revient de très très loin à mon sens. Et quand j'en aurais marre de faire le sac en ligne, j'irais saucer des types sur DBZ.

Par contre je suis méga rouillé de ouf sur le jeu j'arrive plus à rien. Sans compter que je mets pas la main sur mon stick alors je joue au pad ce qui est fort handicapant. Y a des Master Canard qui aident les "nouveaux" ?  :Cigare:

----------


## Supergounou

> Mais si tu créés un système pour se mettre en relation, pourquoi ne pas créer un système pour se passer de celui que tu viens de créer?




- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Bon après quelques temps sur l'AE, la sauce prend.


C'est toi lulu? Me souviens de ton Necalli, just frame. T'inquiète je sais garder un secret  :;):

----------


## Trichelieut

> C'est toi lulu? Me souviens de ton Necalli, just frame. T'inquiète je sais garder un secret


Nop, je pense qu'il y a méprise ou alors j'ai pas saisi la blague.  ::ninja::

----------


## wcxd

Ahahahaha.

Je suis sûr que c'est la façon dont ils ont corrigé le bug précédent qui a créé ce nouveau bug.
(Avant AE, si on faisait un Knee, il n'était pas possible de charger un Elbow, sans doute parce que les positions s'inversaient pendant le Knee)

----------


## LeChameauFou

Si y'a moyen de mettre un nom ou un password, on met "cpc" partout.
Dommage qu'il n'y pas un chat dans le capcom network.

----------


## Mjoln

Euh, elle a des trucs qui se crush counter Sakura ? Pas de crush counter sur son tatsu passe encore, mais pas de crush counter non plus sur son shoryu, c'est assez perturbant !  ::o: 

Edit : ah si, sur le shoryu ex, m'enfin bon...

----------


## Yoggsothoth

> *Idée du jour*  ça vous dit pas de créer une room spécialement pour les membres cpc. Où du moins qu'on se mette d'accord sur un mot de passe pas trop compliqué qu'on utiliserait tous ici. Se serait pratique pour se retrouver certains soirs sans passé par steam (pour ceux qui ont le jeu pc, ni par discord, ni par le cfn ou le psn).





> Si y'a moyen de mettre un nom ou un password, on met "cpc" partout.
> Dommage qu'il n'y pas un chat dans le capcom network.


J'essaie de comprendre ton idée, tu voudrais que quelqu'un crée une room CPC et laisse tourner son jeu H24 afin que des canards puisse la rejoindre à tout moment ?

----------


## LeChameauFou

Laisse tomber, je croyais que les rooms marchaient comme sur Rocket league. Qu'il suffisait de taper un nom de room et un password pour retrouver/ réouvrir la salle plus facilement mais y'a pas de nom.

----------


## ababa

Tu veux avoir un contentieux avec EDF  :Emo: 
Laisser son PC tourner H24  ::O:

----------


## Yoggsothoth

EDF serait plutôt content en fait...c'est surtout niveau écologique que c'est n'imp' !




> Laisse tomber, je croyais que les rooms marchaient comme sur Rocket league. Qu'il suffisait de taper un nom de room et un password pour retrouver/ réouvrir la salle plus facilement mais y'a pas de nom.


Dans RL c'est possible d'héberger un serveur perso sans avoir le jeu lancé !?

----------


## LeChameauFou

Non, mais c'est possible de créer une room avec un nom+Password qu'on peut réactiver ou récréer (avec le même nom et password) sans avoir à chercher dans une liste de rooms.

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Ok .

Sinon Nash FADC édition :

----------


## ababa

Wow Nash est classe, il est cool ce perso en fait  ::O: 
Mais je refuse de jouer les blondinettes  :tired:

----------


## yodaxy

> Mais je refuse de jouer les blondinettes


Dit-il en mainant Vega  ::trollface::

----------


## Mr Thy

> Wow Nash est classe, il est cool ce perso en fait 
> Mais je refuse de jouer les blondinettes


Attend de te battre contre Shadow Nash. Il a l'air pire que Shin Akuma.

----------


## Wahou

Stylée la vid Yog. Ça me motive encore plus à m'y remettre.

----------


## LeChameauFou

> Wow Nash est classe, il est cool ce perso en fait 
> Mais je refuse de jouer les blondinettes


perso je n'accepte que de jouer des personnages qui sont à la fois : chauves, mineurs et féminins ou transgenre.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

finalement ce n'est pas plus mal qu'on ait vu la possibilité d'avoir un second v-trigger plutôt qu'une seconde super. 
Le v2 de laura, cool. Le v2 de Mika, 3 barres donc ce n'est pas pour moi, le v2 de ryu je ne sais pas qu'en penser. L'idée de mettre des vTrigger à vocation défensives sur les personnages que j'aime bien me poussera peut-être à plus jouer défensif. A moins bourrer les boutons quand je me fais taper, voire à enfin utiliser des vreversals.

----------


## Yoggsothoth

> perso je n'accepte que de jouer des personnages qui sont à la fois : chauves, mineurs et féminins ou transgenre.
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> finalement ce n'est pas plus mal qu'on ait vu la possibilité d'avoir un second v-trigger plutôt qu'une seconde super. 
> Le v2 de laura, cool. Le v2 de Mika, 3 barres donc ce n'est pas pour moi, le v2 de ryu je ne sais pas qu'en penser. L'idée de mettre des vTrigger à vocation défensives sur les personnages que j'aime bien me poussera peut-être à plus jouer défensif. A *moins bourrer les boutons quand je me fais taper, voire à enfin utiliser des vreversals*.


Ça fonctionne aussi avec le VTrigger 1  ::ninja::

----------


## Trichelieut

Bon c'est reparti pour la dose de SFVAE.

Mais du coup j'avais loupé tous les nouveaux perso, alors je sais pas qui main.  ::ninja:: 

Je jouais Ken au début, mais j'en ai marre d'être classique. J'aime bien Ed (même s'il a 0 charisme, j'aurais préféré Dudley   :Emo: ), y a quoi comme tips pour le jouer correctement ? (à moins qu'il soit tout pourri comme perso, on sait jamais  ::ninja:: )

----------


## comodorecass

88 de Metascore, le pari de l'Arcade Edition est réussi. En même temps, le peu que j'en ai vu c'est du tout bon. Presque tous les défauts du jeu en 2016 sont gommés au profit d'un jeu et de modes très aboutis. S'il y'a des débutants (des vrais hein) n'hésitez pas à me MP pour me rajouter pour vous entraîner sur un sac comme moi.

----------


## BenbenD

J'avoue que je suis positivement surpris par l'AE. Après quelques heures, j'ai bien accroché. 
J'ai changé de provider internet et le mode online marche beaucoup mieux. Le mode arcade joue sur la fibre nostalgique, c'est sympa. 

Je crains un peu la venue de Blanka et Sagat. Mon niveau de rage contre eux peut être très élevé !  :Angry:

----------


## ababa

> Dit-il en mainant Vega


Tu auras remarqué que je prends exclusivement Vega en brun  ::trollface:: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> J'avoue que je suis positivement surpris par l'AE. Après quelques heures, j'ai bien accroché. 
> J'ai changé de provider internet et le mode online marche beaucoup mieux. Le mode arcade joue sur la fibre nostalgique, c'est sympa. 
> 
> Je crains un peu la venue de Blanka et Sagat. Mon niveau de rage contre eux peut être très élevé !


Sagat, je l'attends de pied ferme
Il va être monstrueux, sa tête de méchant dans l'opening  ::wub::

----------


## Patatorube

Bonjour les canards,

Je vous lis dans mon coin depuis quelque temps. Je joue à street également et ça me ferait plaisir de faire quelques sessions en votre compagnie.

Je serai directe, je ne joue pas très bien, j'essaie hein, mais j'ai un jeu vraiment très inégal. J'ai du mal avec les matchs random en ligne, je perds souvent mes moyens en plus.^^ 
J'ai commencé cet opus avec un petit rashidounet l'année dernière (merci kami pour la vidéo tuto, ça m'a bien aidé). Je jouais Juri sur la version 4, mais tout ce qui faisait que je l'aimais beaucoup semble avoir disparu. Je préfère jouer des personnages féminins alors maintenant, je joue Kolin depuis quelques mois.

Je joue sur PS4 à la manette, une madcatz 6 boutons, j'ai conscience qu'elle est vraiment médiocre mais j'avais besoin de 6 boutons en façade et d'un stick gauche. Je suis silver, mais je pense avoir eu de la chance ce jour là. ::happy2:: 

=> Mon pseudo c'est Patatorube

J'ai un temps de jeu très variable, je reste cependant peu le soir tard. Je ne communique pas des masses mais je ferai de mon mieux. :Red: 

Merci pour ces lectures, liens, avis et vidéos.

En vous souhaitant une bonne journée.  ::):

----------


## yodaxy

Bienvenue ! Ça fait plaisir d'avoir de nouvelles personnes qui s'intéressent au jeu  :Emo:

----------


## Rom1

Parle lui de KI   ::ninja::

----------


## Fisc

> Je jouais Ken au début, mais j'en ai marre d'être classique. J'aime bien Ed (même s'il a 0 charisme, j'aurais préféré Dudley  ), y a quoi comme tips pour le jouer correctement ? (à moins qu'il soit tout pourri comme perso, on sait jamais )


Je sais pas si je suis bien qualifié pour donner des conseils, vu mon niveau plomb plaqué bronze, mais je vais essayer quand même.

Donc heu... Eviter de bourrer les poings déjà pour ne pas sortir des psycho flickers n'importe comment. C'est -3 en garde donc pas glop. Abuser des moyens poings. st.MP est la clé de voûte de ses combos et cr.MP est un poke très safe. Hm... Quoi d'autre ? Il n'a pas d'overhead, donc passer la garde d'un adversaire patient n'est pas toujours simple avec un unique cross-up facile à voir venir (MK). Faut mélanger le cross-up avec des dash avant chope, psycho knuckle et v-skill. Abuser à mort du EX-Psycho Upper invulnérable aussi, mais faire gaffe parce que qu'il ne porte pas bien loin. Moins loin que le upper normal en fait.

Sinon Ed à l'embarras du choix en terme d'anti-air, donc c'est un crime de ne pas sanctionner les sauteurs intempestifs. Psycho Rising va chercher vachement haut pour les petits malins genre Vega qui se croient en sécurité avec leurs spéciaux aériens. On peut aussi punir les jump-boule d'Akuma avec le V-skill. Psycho snatcher qui au passage détruit tout les projectiles qu'il traverse, là ou psyhco spark (avant+MP) ne bloque que les projectiles avec un seul hit.

Voilà, je sais pas si c'est utile, mais c'est ce qui me passe par la tête pour le moment.

----------


## Trichelieut

> Je sais pas si je suis bien qualifié pour donner des conseils, vu mon niveau plomb plaqué bronze, mais je vais essayer quand même.
> 
> Donc heu... Eviter de bourrer les poings déjà pour par sortir des psycho flickers n'importe comment. C'est -3 en garde donc pas glop. Abuser des moyens poings. st.MP est la clé de voûte de ses combos et cr.MP est un poke très safe. Hm... Quoi d'autre ? Il n'a pas d'overhead, donc passer la garde d'un adversaire patient est pas toujours simple avec un unique cross-up facile à voir venir. Faut mélanger le cross-up avec dash avant chope, psycho knuckle et v-skill. Abuser à mort du EX-Psycho Upper invulnérable aussi, mais faire gaffe parce que qu'il ne porte pas bien loin. Moins loin que le upper normal en fait.
> 
> Sinon Ed à l'embarras du choix en terme d'anti-air, donc c'est un crime de ne pas sanctionner les sauteurs intempestifs. Psycho Rising va chercher vachement haut pour les petits malins genre Vega qui se croient en sécurité avec leurs spéciaux aériens. On peut aussi punir les jump boule d'Akuma avec le air snatcher. Snatcher qui au passage détruit tout les projectiles qu'il traverse, là ou psyhco spark ne bloque que les projectiles avec un seul hit.
> 
> Voilà, je sais pas si c'est utile, mais c'est ce qui me passe par la tête pour le moment.


C'est méga utile, merci  :Cigare: 

J'ai déjà quelques bons tips pour commencer !

----------


## ababa

> Je sais pas si je suis bien qualifié pour donner des conseils, vu mon niveau plomb plaqué bronze, mais je vais essayer quand même.
> 
> Donc heu... Eviter de bourrer les poings déjà pour ne pas sortir des psycho flickers n'importe comment. C'est -3 en garde donc pas glop. Abuser des moyens poings. st.MP est la clé de voûte de ses combos et cr.MP est un poke très safe. Hm... Quoi d'autre ? Il n'a pas d'overhead, donc passer la garde d'un adversaire patient n'est pas toujours simple avec un unique cross-up facile à voir venir (MK). Faut mélanger le cross-up avec des dash avant chope, psycho knuckle et v-skill. Abuser à mort du EX-Psycho Upper invulnérable aussi, mais faire gaffe parce que qu'il ne porte pas bien loin. Moins loin que le upper normal en fait.
> 
> Sinon Ed à l'embarras du choix en terme d'anti-air, donc c'est un crime de ne pas sanctionner les sauteurs intempestifs. Psycho Rising va chercher vachement haut pour les petits malins genre Vega qui se croient en sécurité avec leurs spéciaux aériens. On peut aussi punir les jump-boule d'Akuma avec le V-skill. Psycho snatcher qui au passage détruit tout les projectiles qu'il traverse, là ou psyhco spark (avant+MP) ne bloque que les projectiles avec un seul hit.
> 
> Voilà, je sais pas si c'est utile, mais c'est ce qui me passe par la tête pour le moment.


Le psycho rising, c'est son coup de pied à la Olive et Tom?

----------


## Fisc

> Le psycho rising, c'est son coup de pied à la Olive et Tom?


Heu oui.

A ne pas confondre avec Psycho Upper (PP), Psycho Spark (avant+MP), Psycho Shot (P après Spark), Psycho Snatcher (V-Skill), Psycho Cannon (V-Trigger I), Psycho Flicker (mash P), Psycho Splash (P après Rising), Psycho Blow (choppe) et Psycho Barrage (Critical Art).

Psycho compris ?  ::P: 

EDIT: Et j'ai oublié Psycho Knuckle (HP chargé) !

----------


## yodaxy

> Parle lui de KI


J'y ai pensé  ::XD::

----------


## Cabfire

Yop, 

J'ai bien envie de relancer Street un peu aussi vu que vous êtes motivés et que j'ai jamais eu trop l'occasion  ::):  Comment on vous croise facilement pour échanger quelques bourres pifs, sur le fameux Discord ?

----------


## Mjoln

Le mieux c'est de vous connecter sur steam et d'envoyer un petit message  :;):  On va vous faire un cours de rattrapage accéléré  ::):

----------


## SquiZz

Et sinon un bon guide sur Ed

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Très bon ça et super bien foutu en plus ! Merci .

----------


## SquiZz

De rien!  :;): 
Quelqu'un a t il vu une utilisation intéressante du vt2 de Laura?

----------


## ababa

> Yop, 
> 
> J'ai bien envie de relancer Street un peu aussi vu que vous êtes motivés et que j'ai jamais eu trop l'occasion  Comment on vous croise facilement pour échanger quelques bourres pifs, sur le fameux Discord ?


Steam ou Discord, j'aime bien Discord, c'est un IRC moderne avec du TeamSpeak intégré
Mumble aux chiottes  :B):

----------


## Kamikaze

Mumble AUX CHIOTTES

----------


## Mjoln

::):

----------


## Wahou

J'ajoute qu'il existe des salons spécifique à chaque personnage sur Discord. Vous trouverez facilement en tapant nom du perso + discord sur gogol. Il y a des tonnes de ressources là dessus et on peut partager ses impressions/astuces/questions (en anglais).
Et bien sûr joindez le discord canards fighters pour des échanges de baffes et des conseils sur l'art du pif !

----------


## Mr Thy

La phase de Dankadillas haha.

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Excellent ! vraiment top le VT 2 de 'Sim !

----------


## Mr Thy

Par contre le nombre de mecs qui se font avoir par le Vtrigger 2 d'Abigail...

Bon, c'est nouveau, mais quand même.

----------


## Supergounou

Tiens justement je me demandais comment faire pour contrer cette merde! J'ai l'impression que même un saut fait rentrer dans la hitbox du coup.

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Surtout ne pas sauter, ou alors quand tu seras habitué au timing et sur la charge max, qui est guard break, donc utiliser un coup invincible ou une CA .
Mais les meilleurs mettent une choppe spé' dedans ,Le dahu si tu m'entends  :;):

----------


## Supergounou

Le coup invincible, je sais pas trop, dans la vidéo un Guile qui fait fk EX vtrigger2, ça absorbe tous les coups. Et la choppe spé, faut en avoir une  ::ninja::

----------


## Yoggsothoth

My bad je pensais au VT II d'Urien ...

----------


## Mr Thy

::mellow::

----------


## Vorshakaar

J'ai l'impression que Menat va bien truster le haut de la tier list pour cette saison.

----------


## Hige

> 


 ::O: 

J'ai l'impression de voir un match-up 9-1

----------


## Mjoln

Mais il fout quoi itabashi là ? Il s'est lancé un défi ? Pas de coup armor, pas de parry, pas de vskill, pas de vtrigger, juste avancer c'est ça ?

----------


## Yoggsothoth

> J'ai l'impression que Menat va bien truster le haut de la tier list pour cette saison.


Pareil, j'annonce, finale de l'EVO Japan, Go1-Infiltration

----------


## Mr Thy

> Mais il fout quoi itabashi là ? Il s'est lancé un défi ? Pas de coup armor, pas de parry, pas de vskill, pas de vtrigger, juste avancer c'est ça ?


Ben Itabashi quoi  ::):

----------


## Mjoln

> Tiens justement je me demandais comment faire pour contrer cette merde! J'ai l'impression que même un saut fait rentrer dans la hitbox du coup.

----------


## Supergounou

Ah super, merci Mjoln  ::): 
Déjà que j'aimais pas jouer contre ce perso, maintenant il me fait carrément flipper !

----------


## wcxd

Je crois qu'il y a un moment où il n'est pas invincible, juste quand il commence à foncer vers l'avant.
Sinon vu le scaling, si t'es pas trop short en vie et que le mec n'a pas la CA (qui scale que à 50%), tu peux te contenter de garder, tu prendras des dégats mais bcp moins que si tu tentes un truc que tu maitrises pas et que tu prends 100%.

- - - Mise à jour - - -











- - - Mise à jour - - -




Il rigole pas Valle.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

"Petit" bug :

----------


## Hige

> Il rigole pas Valle.


Tonton Valle qui continue de donner des leçons aux ptits jeunes. C'était sexy

----------


## BenbenD

Clair qu'il est toujours aussi propre Valle. Il refait des tournois ou il stream juste pour le plaisir ?

----------


## Khyheauts

J'avais acheté le 5... j'étais resté sur ma faim très clairement...
L'AE remonte très clairement le niveau...
Du coup si y a des gens débutants (mais vrai débutant, j'ai principalement touché au 4, et j'ai pas tout compris au système de V-SKill tout ça tout ça  ::ninja::  ) bah c'est avec plaisir que je ferai quelques parties  ::):

----------


## Yoggsothoth

*PoongKo* rejoint la Atlas bear Team  ::lol::  Pour rappel (*Gunfight*/Alex *Kichipa-mu*/Gief et *StormKUBO*/Agigail )

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Bracket de l'EVO Japan : Pour rappel c'est du 26 au 28 Janvier .

*STREET FIGHTER V* _2225 Entrants_
*TEKKEN 7* _1202 Entrants_
*GUILTY GEAR Xrd REV2* _1188 Entrants_
*Super Smash Bros. for Wii U* _760 Entrants_
*BLAZBLUE CENTRALFICTION* _598 Entrants_
*THE KING OF FIGHTERS XIV* _544 Entrants_
*ARMS* _329 Entrants_

Ah et *LE* Sensei est là  ::o: 



 ::ninja::

----------


## ababa

Faut qu'on m'explique la manip suivante qui me bloque énormément:

En garde basse arrière, pourquoi quand on tente un shoryu, l'ultra sort et/ou l'hado

La vraie manip quand on part donc de la garde arrière sans passer par le neutre?

----------


## Kamikaze

Affiche les inputs en training, t'as sûrement un input dégueulasse.

Sans passer par neutre le plus simple serait d'utiliser le raccourci, 33

Toi t'essayes sûrement la manip' sans raccourci (donc en passant par 6, avant) et tu balayes, dans la plus grand allégresse, 236, pour atteindre le 6, donc un input de hadoken, et ensuite tu fais la fin du shoryuken (23) et là encore tu va tripoter le 6 avec tes gros doigts.
1236236

Donc fais 33 ça sera plus simple, sinon passe par neutre avant d'appuyer sur le 6 et repasse par neutre après

Garde arrière neutre 6 neutre 23 Punch

----------


## Supergounou

J'ai aussi ce soucis ababa. C'est pour ça que je dragonne jamais  ::ninja::

----------


## Ouro

Evo Japan, DBZ et Monster Hunter.. Gros week-end !  :Vibre:

----------


## BenbenD

J'ai eu le 1er rage quit d'un adversaire !  ::lol::  
Notre match niveau Bronze était beaucoup trop important pour ne pas perdre de point  :B):

----------


## Kamikaze

Tu perds plus de points quand tu ragequit.

T'es tellement détestable qu'il a préféré perdre des points plutôt que de te subir 1 seconde de plus

Pense bien à ça

----------


## Vorshakaar

Donc tout les RQ que j'ai eu sur Tekken viennent de ma personnalité attachante ?  :Mellow2:

----------


## Kamikaze

Sûrement ta co' pourrave  ::ninja:: 

Nan sur Tekken t'as le taux de RQ affiché et il est quasi-toujours à 0%, y'a une pénalité mais assez douce les premières fois je crois (ranked uniquement la pénalité)

En 900h de jeu j'ai sincèrement du voir 3 ragequit donc bon c'est vraiment rare honnêtement

----------


## BenbenD

Je me suis mal exprimé, c'est mon adversaire qui a rage quit, pas moi. J'ai quand même perdu des points alors que c'est lui qui a quitté ?  ::huh:: 

Edit: ok je viens de comprendre Kami... enfin là, je ne crois pas que j'abusais du pifomètre...

----------


## Kamikaze

Et en plus il sait pas lire

----------


## Le Dahu

Il y a moyen de bien s'amuser avec le v-trigger 2  :^_^:

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Frapper un malade aussi  :Facepalm: 

Propre sinon  ::P:

----------


## ababa

> Affiche les inputs en training, t'as sûrement un input dégueulasse.
> 
> Sans passer par neutre le plus simple serait d'utiliser le raccourci, 33
> 
> Toi t'essayes sûrement la manip' sans raccourci (donc en passant par 6, avant) et tu balayes, dans la plus grand allégresse, 236, pour atteindre le 6, donc un input de hadoken, et ensuite tu fais la fin du shoryuken (23) et là encore tu va tripoter le 6 avec tes gros doigts.
> 1236236
> 
> Donc fais 33 ça sera plus simple, sinon passe par neutre avant d'appuyer sur le 6 et repasse par neutre après
> 
> Garde arrière neutre 6 neutre 23 Punch


Merci vais tester ça
A vrai dire aucun souci quand j'ai le temps mais sur les sauts close range, c'est souvent un dragon qui sort jamais, ça me frustre de fou, jouant un shoto, je me dois de punir ces sauts  ::unsure:: 
Les light AA même si je les utilise, c'est tellement n'importe quoi, parfois visuellement, les light punissent à des distances inimaginables  ::O:

----------


## Vorshakaar

> Sûrement ta co' pourrave






 ::trollface::

----------


## Kamikaze

Vous avez tous les deux une co pourrie que ce soit bien clair

----------


## Hige

Les preuves t'accablent Kami, la défense ne tient pas

----------


## Kamikaze

Je pense que la meilleure réponse serait de vous laisser jouer entre vous jusqu'à ce que vous vous gaviez mutuellement tellement ça lag

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Superbe match entre mes 2 Sensei .( Même si je joues pas 'Sim, trop hard pour moi... suis fan de la première heure de Mochi ) .

----------


## Cabfire

On a une idée des plannings pour l'Evo ce week-end ?

----------


## Supergounou



----------


## Cabfire

Merci bien !

----------


## wcxd



----------


## Fisc

Bon Ken en Rathalos c'est logique vu le côté feu, mais pourquoi Mika en Zinogre et Ibuki en Kirin alors que ce sont des monstres type foudre ?

Et ou est l'armure Gigginox pour Fang, hein ?  ::(: 

S'pas sérieux tout ça Capcom.

----------


## Le Dahu

Mais quelle horreur bordel  :Gerbe:

----------


## LeChameauFou

1 mois et 10 000 fm mini pour un costume. Ils essayent vraiment de nous faire rester sur le jeu et faire de l'autopromo chez capcom.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Sans la stance, j'aurais jamais reconnu Mika. Sans son masque de catcheuse SM, elle est méconnaissable.

----------


## Seb Ryu 84

Perso, j'en peux plus des costumes...  ::(:   On dirait presque Tekken, maintenant je ne sais presque plus contre quel perso je joue...  :tired:  aahhhh l'époque des sprites uniques avec juste le changement de couleur...

Du coup, maintenant, même pour mon main, je n'achète plus de costard! boycott! 

C con parce ces derniers semblent réussis et beau...

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Sans la stance, j'aurais jamais reconnu Mika. Sans son masque de catcheuse SM, elle est méconnaissable.


Qu'est ce que je disais!

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Bon Ken en Rathalos c'est logique vu le côté feu, mais pourquoi Mika en Zinogre et Ibuki en Kirin alors que ce sont des monstres type foudre ?


Ah part Ken parce qu'il est en plein shoryu, j'avais même pas reconnu les autres persos de Street...

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Session très sympa avec *Patatorube* hier soir, ça joue un perso que l'on ne voit pas souvent en plus !

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Tiens Mjoln  :;):

----------


## Mjoln

Haha mais quel taré ce desk  ::):

----------


## Patatorube

Merci pour la session d'hier soir, c'est sympa. :^_^:

----------


## Wahou

Qui a gagné ?  ::trollface::

----------


## Wahou

C'est parti !
https://www.twitch.tv/capcomfighters

----------


## Hige

Ça va mal parler sur le Discord ou tout le monde reste dans son coin ?

----------


## Hige

Déjà en losers : Tokido et Sako  ::o:

----------


## BenbenD

Il n'y a pas de channel FR pour l'EVO ?
On a l'impression de regarder un clip gangsta RnB avec les commentateurs américains...

----------


## Supergounou

Essayez de ne pas spoiler le résultat final pour une fois!  :tired:   ::P:

----------


## BenbenD

Le résultat est pourtant évident, c'est moi qui vais gagner l'EVO  ::lol:: 
Hige ne faisait qu'énoncer les résultats de mes deux matchs. Prochain sur la liste, Daigo ! [/dreamoff]  ::zzz::   ::huh::

----------


## Wahou

A mon avis c'est plus sûr de pas fréquenter le forum. Il n'y a pas vraiment d'autres sujet à aborder sur ce thread ! 
Ah si, le jeu va t'il mourir à 19h ?  ::siffle::

----------


## Supergounou

> A mon avis c'est plus sûr de pas fréquenter le forum.


C'est ce que je me dis à chaque fois mais j'arrive pas  :Emo: 
Ou alors un gros post en gras *"la finale c'est maintenant!"* comme ça je débranche illico l'ordi dans le doute!

----------


## Hige

> A mon avis c'est plus sûr de pas fréquenter le forum. Il n'y a pas vraiment d'autres sujet à aborder sur ce thread ! 
> Ah si, le jeu va t'il mourir à 19h ?


Ça fait 3 ans que le jeu doit mourir, les prédicateurs ne sont plus ce qu'ils sont  ::o:

----------


## BenbenD

Au contraire, je dirais qu'ils sont constant dans leurs estimations. 

Switch ? elle est morte-née 
Tekken ? marchera jamais sur PC c'est trop labellisé Sony 
SFV ? La release était horrible, Capcom ne peut plus rattraper le coup 

Et j'en passe des pires et des meilleures.

----------


## Wahou

SFV ? AE va complètement relancer le jeu !  ::trollface::

----------


## Rom1

La Topangcoin ? 2 semaines pas plus !

----------


## Mr Thy

J'ai pas encore fini le stick trophée. Y encore le temps  :;):

----------


## Mjoln

> La Topangcoin ? 2 semaines pas plus !


Hahaha  ::):

----------


## Hige

Haitani mort en poule  ::o: 

Du côté des losers, qui rejoint Sako et Tokido : Eita, Reiketsu, Poongko, FChamp, OilKing, Smug, GunFight, YHC Mochi et Kichipa-mu.

----------


## Hem

J'aime beaucoup le stream du gros, c'est sympas de suivre les pools de cette manière plutôt que de se taper ouatmil matchs pourris.

----------


## Hige

Morts en poule : Smug, Mochi, FChamp, Reiketsu, Brick, Sako, Mago.

Mago qui a switch sur Rashid, le traitre  :tired:

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Pour ceux qui veulent les VOD : https://www.youtube.com/user/CapcomFightersTV/playlists

----------


## Hige

Momochi et Infil ils déconnent zéro  ::o:

----------


## ababa

Y a beaucoup de japs qui ont switché sur Kolin  ::o: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Morts en poule : Smug, Mochi, FChamp, Reiketsu, Brick, Sako, Mago.
> 
> Mago qui a switch sur Rashid, le traitre


Pourquoi le traître? Il part jouer un top tiers  :B):

----------


## Hige

> Momochi et Infil ils déconnent zéro


Momochi est mort comme un caca en fait. Kindevu qui fait top 16 avec sa Sakura day one, pourquoi je suis pas étonné hahaha

----------


## BenbenD

> Pour ceux qui veulent les VOD : https://www.youtube.com/user/CapcomFightersTV/playlists


Super ! Merci  :;):

----------


## Hem

C'est a quelle heure le top8 pour nous?

----------


## Yoggsothoth



----------


## Hem

Merci. 10h du mat ca pique un peu x).

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Sauf si tu te lèves à 9h30  ::lol::

----------


## Supergounou

Ou à 9h59  ::ninja:: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Il rend fou le VTrig 1 de Boxer. J'ai réussi son défi 1 (merci Kami pour les explications du clk clp dragon, maintenant ça passe quasi à 100%) mais j'ai dû me faire souffrance pour les manips une fois le VTrig activé. Du coup je suis passé au 3ème, bordel que c'est chaud! Je crois que je préfère encore Guile et ses late cancels...

----------


## Hige

De mon humble avis et pour avoir maté quasi tout l'EVO, je trouve le jeu depuis AE plus fluide, plus dynamique. Je m'attendais à l'inverse suite au patch note mais pas du tout  ::o: 

Et le V-Trigger 2 de Guile a été inventé pour Daïgo, s'pas possible autrement.

----------


## Hige

Le premier que je lis à dire qu'elle est top tier  :tired:

----------


## von_yaourt

Le jeu a l'air étrangement plus basé sur les fondamentaux, mais quand je vois Rashido je me dis que tous les persos ne sont pas égaux niveau fondamentaux.  ::P:

----------


## yodaxy

Un peu de Datamining (par X-Kira) pour les éventuels prochains stages :



J'aurai préféré ce stage de ken là :



Plutôt que celui de Street II mais bon.

----------


## Mr Thy

Itagail? Mon dieu, il est passé dessus aussi.

----------


## Hem

La vache, elle rigole 0 la menat d'infiltration maintenant.

----------


## Hem

Cette finale du mangeage de cerveau...

----------


## Le Dahu

Yep, le perso est fun et il a beaucoup moins de match-up dégueu par apport à zangief

----------


## Mr Thy

Daigo, s'il te plait, ne changes pas  :;):

----------


## ababa

> Yep, le perso est fun et il a beaucoup moins de match-up dégueu par apport à zangief


Fun?  :Emo: 
Elle a l'air horrible à jouer contre, Daigo qui lave tout le monde avec son Guile et il peut rien faire contre Menat  :WTF:

----------


## Kamikaze

Il parle d'Abigail

----------


## BenbenD

> Itagail? Mon dieu, il est passé dessus aussi.


C'était uniquement pour contrer Rashid ? Car il a ressorti son Zangief après.

----------


## Seb Ryu 84

> Daigo, s'il te plait, ne changes pas


 ::P:   ::wub::

----------


## Mjoln

La vraie finale de l'Evo Japan :

----------


## BenbenD

Mdr les mecs dosent même Ranma 1/2 ??  :^_^: 

De mémoire j'avais le 3 sur super nes, je l'adorais !

----------


## Hige

Au Japon ça dose TOUT. ABSOLUMENT TOUT

----------


## yodaxy

> Mdr les mecs dosent même Ranma 1/2 ?? 
> 
> De mémoire j'avais le 3 sur super nes, je l'adorais !


Moi aussi, il était chouette ! Les deux premiers par contre  :Gerbe:

----------


## ababa

@Mr Thy

https://www.ebay.fr/itm/MadCatz-Stre...19.m1438.l2649

Ça vaut quoi ce stick?  ::huh:: 


Ma manette PS4 est encore entrain de décéder, plusieurs fois hier soir, en plein milieu d'un combat, elle se déconnecte, ras le cul  :Emo:

----------


## Seb Ryu 84

#excusedesac  ::ninja:: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

sinon t'as pas reçu le SFC30 PRo?

----------


## ababa

Ouais j'ai pleins d'excuses quand je rate un dragon  ::trollface:: 

Pas encore, mais je pense pas que ce soit un vrai pad pour le fighting, je vais l'utiliser en émulation plutôt (la croix m'a l'air pas fameuse)

----------


## Mr Thy

> @Mr Thy
> 
> https://www.ebay.fr/itm/MadCatz-Stre...19.m1438.l2649
> 
> Ça vaut quoi ce stick? 
> 
> 
> Ma manette PS4 est encore entrain de décéder, plusieurs fois hier soir, en plein milieu d'un combat, elle se déconnecte, ras le cul


Demande a Vorsh, je crois qu'il avait (ou a toujours, modifié) celui-la.

C'est pas la même chose que les TE, celui qui tu link est un SE, donc avec des copies de Sanwa, moins bonnes. Mais c'est une bonne base pour mod. Prépares-toi à vouloir mettre du Sanwa ou équivalent si tu veux avoir du matos un peu sérieux.

----------


## yodaxy

> Ma manette PS4 est encore entrain de décéder, plusieurs fois hier soir, en plein milieu d'un combat, elle se déconnecte, ras le cul


Ma manette Hori FC a définitivement rendue l'âme hier quand je faisais les défis saison 3, ça y est. Du coup j'ai ressorti ma vieille manette SF II 15Th anniversary version PS2 qui fonctionne toujours aussi bien  :Cigare:

----------


## Yoggsothoth

ababa qui casse autant de manettes qu'il pif de dragons  ::ninja::

----------


## Mr Thy

Il y a ptet un lien.

----------


## Vorshakaar

> Demande a Vorsh, je crois qu'il avait (ou a toujours, modifié) celui-la.
> 
> C'est pas la même chose que les TE, celui qui tu link est un SE, donc avec des copies de Sanwa, moins bonnes. Mais c'est une bonne base pour mod. Prépares-toi à vouloir mettre du Sanwa ou équivalent si tu veux avoir du matos un peu sérieux.


Je l'ai toujours, avec un Crown dessus pour Tekken. Le Hrap 4 me sert pour la baston 2d.

Pour le stick, c'est la version 360 donc moins pas de Pcb à changer. Il faut impérativement changer les boutons, les Lp et Lk répondaient très mal, le Hp restait enfoncé et le Mk a poppé en plein match. Idem pour le stick, il a un défaut de fabrication avec une espèce de rondelle métallique qui frotte sur les connecteurs de la Pcb qui ne fonctionne plus après. Et il n'y a pas grand chose à faire pour y remédier.

L'avantage, c'est que tout le câblage est compatible avec le matos Sanwa, avec un peu d'huile de coude, la modification est facile. En plus, il n'est pas très gros mais le poids est plutôt bon, il ne bouge pas.

----------


## Yoggsothoth

> Il y a ptet un lien.

----------


## Hem

J'essaie de mettre vite fait à Sakura et je dois avouer que je pige pas trop. 
En dehors du st.HP confirm tatsu, je trouve rien de sympas. En hit c'est cool parce que ça te laisse à +2 assez près, mais en block le hp est à -2.

Genre par exemple c'est quoi sa base de combo sans ressource? J'essaie plein de truc mais je trouve rien qui connecte.

----------


## Kamikaze

> _J'essaie plein de truc mais je trouve rien qui connecte._


SFV

----------


## Yoggsothoth

> J'essaie de mettre vite fait à Sakura et je dois avouer que je pige pas trop. 
> En dehors du st.HP confirm tatsu, je trouve rien de sympas. En hit c'est cool parce que ça te laisse à +2 assez près, mais en block le hp est à -2.
> 
> Genre par exemple c'est quoi sa base de combo sans ressource? J'essaie plein de truc mais je trouve rien qui connecte.


Tu as fait ses défis ? tu auras une base déjà .

----------


## Mr Thy

> J'essaie de mettre vite fait à Sakura et je dois avouer que je pige pas trop. 
> En dehors du st.HP confirm tatsu, je trouve rien de sympas. En hit c'est cool parce que ça te laisse à +2 assez près, mais en block le hp est à -2.
> 
> Genre par exemple c'est quoi sa base de combo sans ressource? J'essaie plein de truc mais je trouve rien qui connecte.

----------


## Hige

> SFV


Kami qui renie ses racines maintenant que c'est un youtubeur connu sur Tekken et DBZF

----------


## Kamikaze

lol

----------


## parpaingue

Surtout par rapport aux links pourris de SF4 (Super, j'avais pas poussé plus loin).

Sinon sur youtube les vidéos de l'EVO Japan fleurissent et au-delà des gros tournois (regardez Guilty !), y a visiblement eu plein de petits tournois pour le fun à côté (comme l'Animevo mais en plus généraliste), visiblement les gars sur place se sont bien éclaté pendant la durée du truc. En plus du superbe Ranma y a du Third Strike, du CVS2, du GGXXAC, du MarK of the Wolves, du Vampire Savior, du Power Instinct 5, Soulca et même du Catherine, ça devait être tellement fun sur place  :Bave:

----------


## Hem

> Tu as fait ses défis ? tu auras une base déjà .


Bah sur les défis y'a pas mal de trucs à base de st.mp. Mais je trouve pas trop ça utilisable à mon niveau, la portée du coup est misérable et ça repousse l'adversaire super loin. Et derrière c'est soit c.MK soit b.HP. Le premier je trouve qu'il est super chaud à canceller et le deuxième est totalement unsafe.

Après j'ai peut être juste pris une mauvaise habitude avec Mika (et Tekken  ::ninja:: ) en cherchant absolument à me baser sur 2/3 bnb simples et inratables avant de commencer à faire des vrais trucs. Mais ça me fait chier de devoir aller taffer des combos alors que je comprend même pas encore la philosophie du perso.

----------


## Yoggsothoth

> Bah sur les défis y'a pas mal de trucs à base de *st.mp. Mais je trouve pas trop ça utilisable à mon niveau*, la portée du coup est misérable et ça repousse l'adversaire super loin. Et derrière c'est soit c.MK soit b.HP. Le premier je trouve qu'il est super chaud à canceller et le deuxième est totalement unsafe.

----------


## Hem

Qu'est ce qu'il y a de choquant? Ça va me prendre genre 10 ans avant d'arrêter de foutre des st.MP dans le vent et de réussir à confirm ceux qui touchent.

----------


## Mr Thy

> Bah sur les défis y'a pas mal de trucs à base de st.mp. Mais je trouve pas trop ça utilisable à mon niveau, la portée du coup est misérable et ça repousse l'adversaire super loin. Et derrière c'est soit c.MK soit b.HP. Le premier je trouve qu'il est super chaud à canceller et le deuxième est totalement unsafe.
> 
> Après j'ai peut être juste pris une mauvaise habitude avec Mika (et Tekken ) en cherchant absolument à me baser sur 2/3 bnb simples et inratables avant de commencer à faire des vrais trucs. Mais ça me fait chier de devoir aller taffer des combos alors que je comprend même pas encore la philosophie du perso.


J'ai jamais fait plus que 2 ou 3 BnB. Ca me gêne pas pour autant.

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Sérieux, Si tu arrives à jouer en pensant que le st.Mp est super long à maitriser, le b.Hp est unsafe, le c.Mk est trop dur à canceller, tu vas pas allez loin, d'autant que ce sont ses meilleurs coups .

----------


## Hige

> lol
> 
> https://tof.cx/images/2018/01/30/466...b291ef1893.png


Tu m'excuseras de pas avoir de youtube money qui me permettrait d'acheter un nouveau processeur sans devoir boire de l'eau de pluie, manger des racines et me chauffer à base de petit bois.

----------


## Kamikaze

Il a raison honnêtement, et c'est un des problèmes de SFV, c'est quoi ton plan de Jeu avec Sakura? Avancer à portée de st.MP et ouvrir avec? Hem t'as clairement plus une mentalité SF2/SF4 du peu que tu dis

Dans SFV t'as assez rarement les outils pour avoir un vrai jeu de poke, avec notamment un outil pour gratter qui forcerait l'adversaire à être plus actif, donc ça va beaucoup se baser sur des prises de risques

Si je dis pas de connerie son st.MP est positif en garde donc faut pas hésiter à dasher en avant dans le lard de l'adversaire et st.MP tu peux pas réagir à un dash avant et si l'adversaire tente de s'en protéger avec des normaux là tu vas pouvoir passer sur le crush counter pour le punir

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Vu qu'il est positif tu peux le faire en garde, suivi du followup du combo: soit ça frame trap, soit tu confirm (en 2 hit c'est très facile tu y arriveras), soit tu choppes si le mec garde toujours

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Tu m'excuseras de pas avoir de youtube money qui me permettrait d'acheter un nouveau processeur sans devoir boire de l'eau de pluie, manger des racines et me chauffer à base de petit bois.


Tu me tauntes, je taunte, et hop ça part en serious business?

Je joue au jeu j'ai le droit d'avoir un avis dessus, viens pas chialer

bisous, et je gagne 0 brouzouf avec mes vidéos donc arrête tes délires

----------


## Mr Thy

Ah tiens, au kazoo, Kami, pour tes vids, fais attention avec des titres blancs transparents. T'en a un peu abusé sur ta vid de DBFZ, avec des zones claires dans le fond, le texte se perd un peu. Vaut mieux qui tu obscurcisses le fond (ou tu mets un cadre plus foncé autour du texte).

----------


## Kamikaze

Ouais t'as raison, j'ai hésité, des fois je fais un flou gaussien sur le fond pendant le texte, c'est vrai que ça rend mal là vu que le jeu est particulièrement lumineux

----------


## Supergounou

> bisous, et je gagne 0 brouzouf avec mes vidéos donc arrête tes délires


Noob.

----------


## Kamikaze

Bon ok j'avoue, je fais des grosses thunes, qui veut un yacht

----------


## Supergounou

Aller. Un bleu pour moi.

----------


## ababa

Ok merci pour les renseignements sur le stick, donc autant prendre un TE SF4 full sanwa, parce que 80€ ça fait cher le stick à re-modder
Et la taille d'un stick, pourquoi ils font des tanks? je pourrais même le pas poser sur mon bureau  ::|:

----------


## yodaxy

> Ok merci pour les renseignements sur le stick, donc autant prendre un TE SF4 full sanwa, parce que 80€ ça fait cher le stick à re-modder
> Et la taille d'un stick, pourquoi ils font des tanks? je pourrais même le pas poser sur mon bureau


Sinon t'as ça :



Hori Stick Mini. Et il est pas cher en plus (moins de 40 €).

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Non .
Je comprends ton skill du coup  :B):

----------


## Hem

> ...


Bah pour l'instant j'ai 0 plan de jeu. Je cherche encore sur quels boutons j'ai le droit d'appuyer sans me faire ouvrir en 2. Je vais essayer de me forcer à utiliser le st.mp du coup, mais j'aime clairement pas ce coup.

----------


## Hige

> Tu me tauntes, je taunte, et hop ça part en serious business?
> 
> Je joue au jeu j'ai le droit d'avoir un avis dessus, viens pas chialer
> 
> bisous, et je gagne 0 brouzouf avec mes vidéos donc arrête tes délires


Comme t'as l'habitude de dire, cherche pas à trouver des émotions là où y en a pas à la lecture. Un smiley devrait aider.

 ::ninja::

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

> Ok merci pour les renseignements sur le stick, donc autant prendre un TE SF4 full sanwa, parce que 80€ ça fait cher le stick à re-modder
> Et la taille d'un stick, pourquoi ils font des tanks? je pourrais même le pas poser sur mon bureau


Ben le mien pèse 4,5 kg (Qanba Q4 RAF), et c'est tant mieux car c'est ce qui fait qu'il ne bouge pas sur les genoux. Il a même un genre de feutrine anti-dérapante dessous exprès pour ça. Tu veux poser ton stick sur le bureau ?  ::blink::  Ouais, bon, dit comme ça et pris hors contexte ça peut paraître bizarre.  ::P: 

Sinon, au cas où, je ne pense pas que *PrinceGITS* l'ait vendu car il est toujours dans sa signature : il m'avait proposé à l'époque un TE pour un prix très raisonnable.  :;):

----------


## yodaxy

> Non .
> Je comprends ton skill du coup


Si c'est à moi que tu réponds, je n'ai pas ce truc, je le conseille juste à Ababa qui trouve les sticks trop gros. Et en ce qui concerne mon skill, il est pas si mal par rapport à une certaine personne à qui j'arrive à voler des matches de temps en temps alors qu'il a 4 fois plus de temps de jeu que moi  :;):

----------


## Seb Ryu 84

Help! Je bloque sur le trial 4 (saison 3) de Karin:

La dernière étape (le guren kusabi en 2P, sorte de glissade) sort trop tôt (ne touche pas) ou alors passe de l'autre côté du mob...

Je pense sortir le Tenko EX assez rapidement (je sais pas s'il existe en just frame comme le simple) en comparant à la démo.
J'ai essayé décaller un peu le guren chochu (2P) et le guren kusabi (2K) mais soit ca ne change rien soit ils ne sortent pas car trop tard...
J'ai également essayer de varier la puissant des guren chochu/kusabi (léger, moyen, fort) mais sans succès également

Je pense être passé à côté de qqchose...

Une idée?

----------


## yodaxy

> Help! Je bloque sur le trial 4 (saison 3) de Karin:
> 
> La dernière étape (le guren kusabi en 2P, sorte de glissade) sort trop tôt (ne touche pas) ou alors passe de l'autre côté du mob...
> 
> Je pense sortir le Tenko EX assez rapidement (je sais pas s'il existe en just frame comme le simple) en comparant à la démo.
> J'ai essayé décaller un peu le guren chochu (2P) et le guren kusabi (2K) mais soit ca ne change rien soit ils ne sortent pas car trop tard...
> J'ai également essayer de varier la puissant des guren chochu/kusabi (léger, moyen, fort) mais sans succès également
> 
> Je pense être passé à côté de qqchose...
> ...


J'ai pas mal galéré à le faire mais j'ai quand même réussi. Y a un timing très très serré sur le délai des deux derniers coups du Guren Ken. Il faut non seulement attendre un peu avant de langer le quart avant+P juste après avoir déclenché le V-Trigger (limite juste avant de ne plus pouvoir toucher l'adversaire en l'air) mais en plus délayer au maximum les deux autres coups. 

C'est très dur mais c'est passé au bout d'un moment.

----------


## Hige

L'idée c'est de delay au maximum le rekka après le v-trigger pour que le perso soit assez bas et delay un petit peu le Chochu et Kusabi. Y a une petite fenêtre d'attente possible.

----------


## Kamikaze

> Comme t'as l'habitude de dire, cherche pas à trouver des émotions là où y en a pas à la lecture. Un smiley devrait aider.


Ouais vu que j'étais pas sûr j'ai préféré vérifier, ça ira pour cette fois
Je pense que vu que tes infidélités avec Karin ont pas payé ça t'a rendu un peu aigre comme un cornichon

----------


## ababa

> Si c'est à moi que tu réponds, je n'ai pas ce truc, je le conseille juste à Ababa qui trouve les sticks trop gros. Et en ce qui concerne mon skill, il est pas si mal par rapport à une certaine personne à qui j'arrive à voler des matches de temps en temps alors qu'il a 4 fois plus de temps de jeu que moi


Il parlait de moi et mes dragons pif décalés  :Emo: 
Je viens d'accrocher le 10 du trial de Ryu S2  (jusqu'au 10, j'arrive pas à cancel rapidement stand lk - dragon + ca, mon cerveau me dit stop après un aussi long combo)  ::lol::  , sauf le 6 qui m'a posé énormément de pb mais je l'ai réussi
La CA qui ne touche pas le dummy pourtant visuellement ça donne l'impression que c'est bon, ça m'a frustré, du coup j'ai spammé comme un porc après le saut mp tatsu pour le réussir en mode no brain  ::XD::

----------


## Hige

> Ouais vu que j'étais pas sûr j'ai préféré vérifier, ça ira pour cette fois
> Je pense que vu que tes infidélités avec Karin ont pas payé ça t'a rendu un peu aigre comme un cornichon


En vrai je suis pas mal salé de pas pouvoir doser SF5 et Tekken depuis octobre. Et le reste de ma liste de jeux  :tired:

----------


## Seb Ryu 84

@Yodaxy, @Hige: Merci les mecs! C'est ce dont je me doutais mais je n'ai pas du persévérer assez... Maintenant que j'ai la confirmation, je vais le torcher!

----------


## Kamikaze

> En vrai je suis pas mal salé de pas pouvoir doser SF5 et Tekken depuis octobre. Et le reste de ma liste de jeux


 :Emo:

----------


## Yoggsothoth

> Si c'est à moi que tu réponds, je n'ai pas ce truc, je le conseille juste à Ababa qui trouve les sticks trop gros. Et en ce qui concerne mon skill, il est pas si mal par rapport à une certaine personne à qui j'arrive à voler des matches de temps en temps alors qu'il a 4 fois plus de temps de jeu que moi


Non mais ce stick est vraiment pas fou, pour avoir testé hein .
Quand à ta dernière phrase  ::XD::

----------


## Vorshakaar

Hey ! Mais c'est une idée géniale !  ::o: 
Je vais lancer mes jeux de baston et les laisser sur pause pour accumuler des heures dessus, ça va effrayer mes adversaires.

La guerre psychologique  :Cigare:  .

----------


## Hem

Bon pour ceux que ça intéressent (mais vu vos réactions vous en avez sûrement rien à foutre  ::P: ), st.MP > cr.MP > dragon moyen, ça passe tranquillou.
Evidemment c'est pas opti (meilleur okizeme avec le dragon fort et meilleur positionnement en cas de block avec le cr.MK) mais c'est beaucoup beaucoup plus simple à rentrer. Y'a juste à faire 6MP 3MP 3.

----------


## Mr Thy

Si tu fais juste 6 mp 3 mp 3, ça va être beau à voir  ::): 





Spoiler Alert! 


Ouais, ouais, negative edge, je blague

----------


## Supergounou

Plutôt sympa cet EVO Jp. Merci à vous d'avoir joué le jeu et de ne pas avoir spoilé les résultats  ::): 
Mais finalement, j'ai trouvé le top 8 assez ennuyant, alors que j'étais à fond sur tout le reste. Je saurais pas trop dire pourquoi (lassitude?), mais c'est comme si les top players faisaient leurs plans de jeu, sans laisser place à la surprise, et donc une certaines redondance s'installe.

----------


## Hem

En vrai je fais pas juste 3 3, je fais 63123661316MP1316166136MPMP13631. Et quand j'ai 3 barres ça me fait une magnifique super en confirm.

----------


## Supergounou

> En vrai je fais pas juste 3 3, je fais 63123661316MP1316166136MPMP13631. Et quand j'ai 3 barres ça me fait une magnifique super en confirm.


Vrais reconnaissent vrais  :Cigare:

----------


## Mr Thy

> En vrai je fais pas juste 3 3, je fais 63123661316MP1316166136MPMP13631. Et quand j'ai 3 barres ça me fait une magnifique super en confirm.


Obligatoire

----------


## BenbenD

> Plutôt sympa cet EVO Jp. Merci à vous d'avoir joué le jeu et de ne pas avoir spoilé les résultats 
> Mais finalement, j'ai trouvé le top 8 assez ennuyant, alors que j'étais à fond sur tout le reste. Je saurais pas trop dire pourquoi (lassitude?), mais c'est comme si les top players faisaient leurs plans de jeu, sans laisser place à la surprise, et donc une certaines redondance s'installe.


Idem, j'ai plus apprécié le top 32 où il y avait un brin de folie en plus. 
En fait tu retranscris parfaitement mon ressenti devant beaucoup de matchs SFV. J'ai l'impression que le HL de SFV est tellement maîtrisé qu'on se retrouve constamment devant un match type Fei Long VS Fei Long de SF4  ::zzz::

----------


## ababa

> Obligatoire
> 
> http://tof.cx/images/2018/01/31/1e65...7a92867729.gif


En vrai, on joue mieux quand on est zen, je sais que je dois pas me forcer à jouer en étant nerveux au pad mais j'y peux rien après un énième dragon ex piffé dans le vent et une boule unsafe  ::sad:: 
Quand tu gagnes, tu joues zen et les inputs sont propres, quand tu te fais dominer, tu bourres et tu perds  :Emo:

----------


## BenbenD

Et bourrer de façon zen, ça peut le faire ?

----------


## Mr Thy

> En vrai, on joue mieux quand on est zen, je sais que je dois pas me forcer à jouer en étant nerveux au pad mais j'y peux rien après un énième dragon ex piffé dans le vent et une boule unsafe 
> Quand tu gagnes, tu joues zen et les inputs sont propres, quand tu te fais dominer, tu bourres et tu perds


Bah dis toi que la boule unsafe et les dragons piffés, c'était peut-être déjà parce que t'étais pas zen à la base  ::ninja:: 
C'est pour ça que c'est très utile de regarder tes propres replays. Tu pourras analyser ton jeu sans le facteur de la pression et formuler des plans sur ce que tu aurais pu faire différement dans cette situation. Et puis tu t'entraines dessus.

Chaque mouvement que tu fais doit être calculé (mêmes ceux qui ne le semblent pas. Faut mettre l'autre dans une situation qu'il n'attendait pas, tout en sachant toi-même quels seront les options possibles). C'est pour ça que voir un Jiyobin jouer par exemple, c'est chouette, il a l'air de faire n'importe quoi, et pourtant ça touche. Pourtant, un ryu bronze/silver fait des phases identiques, mais pourquoi crois-tu que les pifs marchent moins bien à ce niveau?

Et y a pas de secret, comment rester zen sous pression? En t'entrainant (ce qui inclut te prendre les phases dans la tronche ad infinitum), à tel niveau que ça en devient instinctif.

Comment les pros arrivent à se sortir des mixups 50/50 types Ibuki/Laura et compagnie? De un, ils savent ce qui va les mettre dans une situation pareille et essaient de l'éviter. Et de deux ils se sont pris ces phases des milliers de fois, ils savent lire plus ou moins bien dans le jeu de l'adversaire (encore, dû à l'expérience), ce qui fait que pas mal de fois, le 50/50 devient plutôt un 80/20.

----------


## ababa

Ouais je sais, à force, je connais mes forces et faiblesses mais ça devient une tannée car je reste focaliser sur mes points faibles (je veux tout dragonner  alors que j'ai un dragon moisi  :tired: )
Ce côté zen, c'est comme Goku SS3, ça ne dure que quelques rounds avant mon côté bourrin ne reprend le dessus  ::sad:: 
Mais ce moment, ou on appuie moins et qu'on sort les phases est jouissif  ::love:: 
Pour moi l’exécution s'apparente à du piano, il faut que les doigts sont synchronisés
Par exemple, 4HK, stand lk > tatsu, c'est typiquement la phase ou il faut que je sois zen pour le sortir, si je bourre comme un sac, je fais un bas lp, si je rate le timing, tatsu dans la garde
Après il est assez aisé à sortir mais l'autre combo qui me fait penser qu'il faut être capable de synchroniser ses doigts entre le DPAD et les boutons un peu comme le piano donc, c'est jump lk, st lp, st lk> tatsu
Comme il faut linker les trois coups puis le cancel en negative edge
D'un côté il faut pianoter rapidement et de l'autre il faut être précis mais dans un mouvement assez lent (negative edge)
En résumé, j'y arrive à ce changement de rythme entre le moment où il faut être réactif et le moment ou ça demande de la précision
Faire un dragon propre je sais le faire mais faire un dragon sous pression avec un timing stricte, je vais le foirer ;(

----------


## Minouche

Yop,

je suis en train de m’énerver bien comme il faut. J'ai un pad Hori fighting commander et la, du jour au lendemain, sans rien toucher, elle n'est plus reconnue par SFV alors qu'elle l'était nativement... Une idée ?

----------


## Supergounou

Je viens de tester le mien Minouche, il fonctionne. Questions connes: il est sur rallonge? T'as essayé un autre port USB? Il fonctionne sur d'autres jeux?

----------


## Mjoln

J'interromps ce programme pour vous inciter à regarder ce portrait d'Akiman, immense illustrateur et chara designer chez capcom notamment pour Street Fighter.



Vous pouvez reprendre une activité normale.

----------


## Minouche

> Je viens de tester le mien Minouche, il fonctionne. Questions connes: il est sur rallonge? T'as essayé un autre port USB? Il fonctionne sur d'autres jeux?


Alors, non, oui tous et oui. Je sèche...je l ai supprimé des periph et remis mais rien a faire...

----------


## Supergounou

T'avais créé des profils contrôleurs dans Steam? T'as une seconde manette de branchée? Elle marche sur SF5? Si tu la débranches, ça change rien?

----------


## BenbenD

Ça ressemble bien à un profil contrôleur steam qui interfère avec ton stick. 

Regarde lequel est loadé dans steam et éventuellement recrée un nouveau.

----------


## yodaxy

> J'interromps ce programme pour vous inciter à regarder ce portrait d'Akiman, immense illustrateur et chara designer chez capcom notamment pour Street Fighter.
> 
> 
> 
> Vous pouvez reprendre une activité normale.


Chouette vidéo. Il bosse sur Clip Studio Paint  :Cigare:

----------


## Seb Ryu 84

> Alors, non, oui tous et oui. Je sèche...je l ai supprimé des periph et remis mais rien a faire...


Astuce que j'avais déjà posté dans le topic "[TOPIC UNIQUE] Manettes de jeu, Gamepads, Joysticks, Gameboards..." cher à Ashely  ::ninja:: : essayes de réinitialiser tes paramètres de config. Il suffit juste de supprimer le fichier input.ini se trouvant dans le dossier SFV de ton profil utilisateur. J'avais du le faire car ma DS4 (quand j'essayais SFV avec) ne fonctionnait plus et ça marche nickel   :;):

----------


## Minouche

Merci pour vos suggestions. Je test ca ce soir.

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

Oui, grand merci à Seb, ça a avait fonctionné à merveille chez moi. En fait, le jeu conserve en mémoire l'utilisation d'un périphérique D-Input (ma manette Logitech à l'époque) et du coup, le X-Input n'est plus considéré comme l'entrée par défaut. Depuis que j'ai réinitialisé les paramètres, mon Qanba Q4 RAF (en mode X-Input) peut enfin coexister avec une autre manette.  ::lol::

----------


## LeChameauFou

j'essaye de revendre sur priceminister ce stick venom.

----------


## Seb Ryu 84

ababa, c'est pour toi!

----------


## ababa

Je suis actuellement un TE2+ à bon prix  :B): 
Trop overkill pour un noob comme moi mais l'artwork avec les poings de Ryu  :Mellow2: 
Par contre je sais pas s'il fonctionne sur PC, vu que j'entends tout et son contraire sur les sticks Madcatz PS4 (ma manette PS4 fonctionne partout que ce soit Tekken 7, DBFZ, SF5 et Fightcade!)

----------


## ababa

Quelqu'un a rencontré ce bug là?
J'ai eu Menat, Abigail et Ed en cadeau  ::O: 
Je comprends pas, j'ai toujours mes points FM  :B):

----------


## Rom1

Ah sympa comme bug  :;):  Profites en !

----------


## Hige

T'as pas acheté le season pass de la s2 par erreur ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Mr Thy

> J'interromps ce programme pour vous inciter à regarder ce portrait d'Akiman, immense illustrateur et chara designer chez capcom notamment pour Street Fighter.
> 
> 
> 
> Vous pouvez reprendre une activité normale.


Ils ont montré des sketches de Ryu et Chun Li de la période SFIII, jamais vues avant, pendant cette vidéo. La communauté est tout feu tout flamme.

----------


## Minouche

> T'avais créé des profils contrôleurs dans Steam? T'as une seconde manette de branchée? Elle marche sur SF5? Si tu la débranches, ça change rien?


C'est ta solution qui a marché. suppression de tous les profils steam de toutes les manettes et c'est reparti. Merci !

----------


## Hige

Juri toujours FANG tier  ::ninja::

----------


## Hem

Surprenant le placement de Kolin.

----------


## Vorshakaar

À part Akuma, les shotos sont bien bas. Ibuki a un poil baissée.

----------


## ababa

Abigail, jouissif le gros  :Bave: 
AA toute ta vie avec st lp and bas ou 4hp  :B): 

Mon main, c'est sûr

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Après Ryu, il a voulu main Laura, ça a duré 2 semaines.
Il a flashé sur griffe, son nouveau main du cœur ! back to Ryu après peu de temps...
Avec la présentation de Sakura, son cœur c'est de nouveau emballé, pour revenir aussi vite sur Ryu...

IL REVIENT dans ! "Abigail mon AMOUR for ever de la vie" 

Pour combien de temps ?  ::trollface::

----------


## Mr Thy

Il a trop regardé Kamikaze qui change son perso du coeur toutes les 2 minutes dans Tekken  ::ninja::

----------


## Yoggsothoth

HAHA pas faux !

----------


## Kamikaze

La différence c'est que y'en a un qui fait des résultats  :B):

----------


## ababa

> Après Ryu, il a voulu main Laura, ça a duré 2 semaines.
> Il a flashé sur griffe, son nouveau main du cœur ! back to Ryu après peu de temps...
> Avec la présentation de Sakura, son cœur c'est de nouveau emballé, pour revenir aussi vite sur Ryu...
> 
> IL REVIENT dans ! "Abigail mon AMOUR for ever de la vie" 
> 
> Pour combien de temps ?


Sakura est trop moche, et ses animations on dirait une fille bourrée qui cosplay Ryu  :nawak: 
Griffe, j'aime pas ses répliques, il est trop narcissique
Abigail, son '''vroom'' fait toute la différence  ::lol::

----------


## Yoggsothoth

::XD::

----------


## parpaingue

Pour Abigail ils ont fait un perso aux mécaniques intéressantes mais ils ont compensé en le faisant super moche et ridicule, je vois pas trop où ils veulent en venir capcom  :ouaiouai:

----------


## Wahou

Petite pointe de sel sur le Birdie classé top tier par Tokido. Quoique les hurt  box sont top tier !

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

> Pour Abigail ils ont fait un perso aux mécaniques intéressantes mais ils ont compensé en le faisant super moche et ridicule, je vois pas trop où ils veulent en venir capcom


En tous cas, j'ai vu un Abigail démonter une Ibuki pourtant pas dégueu, le combat était de toute beauté !  ::wub::  La fillette s'est bien défendue, mais bon… matchup difficile, à mon avis.  ::sad::

----------


## ababa

> Pour Abigail ils ont fait un perso aux mécaniques intéressantes mais ils ont compensé en le faisant super moche et ridicule, je vois pas trop où ils veulent en venir capcom


Les goûts et les couleurs, je le trouve super drôle (et ridicule)
J'aime pas Laura car bimbo générique, Kolin, blonde générique, Ed, blondinet générique, Ken, une tête à claque avec des bananes en guise de cheveux  :Emo: 
Tu verras dans tout le roster, c'est que de l'exagéré/caricature, y a pas de persos au design propre, même mon ancien main  ::ninja:: , il a des cheveux en hérisson dégueulasse, on dirait la forme du sida qu'il a à la place des cheveux  ::'(:

----------


## PG 13

Infexious va tellement casser des bouches avec le gros  ::lol::

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

> Les goûts et les couleurs, je le trouve super drôle (et ridicule)


Moi aussi, je suis fan.  ::wub:: 



> J'aime pas Laura car bimbo générique, Kolin, blonde générique, Ed, blondinet générique, Ken, une tête à claque avec des bananes en guise de cheveux 
> Tu verras dans tout le roster, c'est que de l'exagéré/caricature, y a pas de persos au design propre, même mon ancien main , il a des cheveux en hérisson dégueulasse, on dirait la forme du sida qu'il a à la place des cheveux


C'est justement ce que j'aime dans SFV : les graphismes ont du caractère et ils sont tout sauf génériques. Je trouve les persos cohérents car tous un peu caricaturaux, mais graphiquement hauts en couleur et suffisamment cartoon pour qu'on les reconnaisse au premier coup d'œil. Tout l'inverse de ceux de Tekken 7 dont les animations sont plutôt réussies mais dont on a l'impression qu'ils sortent tous de la douche et qu'ils ont enduit leurs corps d'huile d'amande douce. Les textures brillent beaucoup trop !  :Gerbe: 
Cela dit, n'étant pas un joueur historique de jeux de baston, j'ai très certainement un regard très différent de ceux qui ont pratiqué les opus précédents depuis des décennies. Bien que j'admire le talent de ceux qui les créent (Metal Slug  :Bave:  ::wub:: ), je n'adhère pas aux sprites à l'ancienne, peut-être parce que je les ai suffisamment connus dans les années 80 pour être passé à autre chose.  ::): 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Infexious va tellement casser des bouches avec le gros


Et ça va faire plaisir de voir autre chose que des Karin et des Balrog !  ::(:

----------


## BenbenD

> même mon ancien main , il a des cheveux en hérisson dégueulasse, on dirait la forme du sida qu'il a à la place des cheveux


 ::huh::  ::huh::  Akuma ?

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

> Akuma ?


Sonic ? Boom !  :Boom:   ::ninja::

----------


## BenbenD

Coupe en hérisson pour Guilde alors que c'est celui qui prend le plus soin de sa masse capillaire ? Vous n'êtes pas sérieux !  :tired:

----------


## ababa

Sonic-douken   :Emo:

----------


## Mr Thy

Bah c'est un choix artistique hein. Il y a une partie de Evil Ryu dans sa coiffure SFV. Street fighter a toujours eu un style avec des proportions éxagérées (surtout à partir de SF3). Ils ont même une référence interne (par Akiman, de la vid posté par Mjoln, on peut voir des bribes ici http://game.capcom.com/cfn/sfv/column/131606).

Dans une conférence, ils ont même précisé qu'au début du développement de SFV, ils voulaient revenir à un design à proportions réalistes, mais que les joueurs ne captaient plus trop ce qui se passait, les mouvements devenaient trop difficiles à différencier.
Avec du chara design, c'est une question de goût. Abigail est clairement un perso qui fait dans l'exces, faut le prendre au second degré et il prend tout son sens.


et sinon Guile quoi, il est quand même le porte parole de J-Gel au Japon:

----------


## Supergounou

Quelle homme!  ::wub::

----------


## ababa

Quand il recoiffe sa casquette de marine?  :Fourbe:

----------


## yodaxy

Il a du la piquer à Dicta, qui continue de l'enlever même quand il ne l'a plus  ::ninja::

----------


## Fisc

> C'est justement ce que j'aime dans SFV : les graphismes ont du caractère et ils sont tout sauf génériques. Je trouve les persos cohérents car tous un peu caricaturaux, mais graphiquement hauts en couleur et suffisamment cartoon pour qu'on les reconnaisse au premier coup d'œil.


Pareil. J'aime beacoup le style de SFV. Ce sont plutôt certains costumes et autres petits détails qui ont tendance à être ratés. C'est pas tant les cheveux de Ken qui me dérangent, que sa tronche de pancake par exemple. Heureusement ils ont l'air de l'avoir un peu arrangée avec AE. D'autres comme Ed ont vraiment besoin de revoir leur garde robe. Le hoodie est sympa, mais un peu trop simple et le reste est trop clinquant.

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

> Coupe en hérisson pour Guilde alors que c'est celui qui prend le plus soin de sa masse capillaire ? Vous n'êtes pas sérieux !


Je parlais de Sonic… tout court. Avec, certes, un jeu de mot pourri derrière.  ::P: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> et sinon Guile quoi, il est quand même le porte parole de J-Gel au Japon:
> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DHcOSt1UAAIYiV2.jpg


OMG ! Quel bel homme !  ::wub:: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Heureusement ils ont l'air de l'avoir un peu arrangée avec AE. D'autres comme Ed ont vraiment besoin de revoir leur garde robe. Le hoodie est sympa, mais un peu trop simple et le reste est trop clinquant.


Ouais, d'ailleurs j'en profite pour évoquer ici le relooking des visages dans la version AE. Perso, je préférais le côté "gueules cassées" d'origine. Certains personnages, en particulier féminins, ont des yeux grands comme des soucoupes et ont perdu leur côté enfantin. J'ai du mal à dire ce qui me dérange, mais je trouve les persos plus synthétiques, plus lisses.  :Emo:

----------


## BenbenD

> Je parlais de Sonic… tout court. Avec, certes, un jeu de mot pourri derrière.


Comment j'ai pu rater ça...  :Facepalm:

----------


## MrVandemar

Bonjour, 

j'en profite pour remonter le topic ..

Je sais qu'il y a déjà eu pas mal d'infos sur les stick arcade, perso, j'envisage de changer ma manette PS3, par un Fight pad (j'ai jamais été à l'aise avec un joystick), et je voulais votre avis éclairé sur celui la :

https://jeux-video.fnac.com/Manette-...3-b283596244e7

----------


## Kamikaze

À l'époque les avis sur ce pad étaient négatifs et Madcatz a fermé ses portes peu après donc vigilance, faudrait vraiment que tu puisses le tester avant de l'acheter

----------


## Seb Ryu 84

C'est le premier fightpad que je voulais acheter pour SFV (j'étais très content des Fightpads Madcatz SF4) mais il faut être sur d'avoir la seconde révision (la première a plein de soucis concernant la croix et certains boutons) du coup je n'ai pas essayé.

Si tu veux absolument un fightpad et si tu ne comptes pas jouer sur PS4, je te conseillerai celui-ci (la version PS4 que j'ai est devenue hors de prix semble-t-il).

Sinon, tu peux jeter un oeil sur ce topic.

----------


## ababa

> Bonjour, 
> 
> j'en profite pour remonter le topic ..
> 
> Je sais qu'il y a déjà eu pas mal d'infos sur les stick arcade, perso, j'envisage de changer ma manette PS3, par un Fight pad (j'ai jamais été à l'aise avec un joystick), et je voulais votre avis éclairé sur celui la :
> 
> https://jeux-video.fnac.com/Manette-...3-b283596244e7


Prends la Hori, elle a pas de gâchettes en trigger, des fois je mettais un sweep au lieu de bas mk parce que j'appuie sur les triggers  ::ninja:: 

https://www.amazon.fr/Fighting-Comma...70_&dpSrc=srch

Le prix a baissé, c'était 45€, garantie Amazon, je me fais échanger/rembourser tous les ans ma manette PS4 chez eux  :^_^: 
Manette x-input donc elle fonctionne sur tous les jeux

----------


## MrVandemar

Ok, 

Merci à tous pour les infos, effectivement ce serai plus prudent de tester avant.

j'aime bien la croix des "dual shock 3", de sony, c'est surtout la perte de rigidité qui me fait envisager le remplacement . (psychologiquement je suis sur que c'est à cause de ça que je me fait terrasser par le Ryu d'Ababa  ::rolleyes:: )

----------


## ababa

Elle est plus rigide que le D-PAD des pads Play  :;):

----------


## Mr Thy

> (psychologiquement je suis sur que c'est à cause de ça que je me fait terrasser par le Ryu d'Ababa )


Nan mais là faut qu'on parle.

----------


## Kamikaze

Double post incoming sur le topic Tekken, mais ça pourra en intéresser plus d'un ici




www.mixboxarcade.com

----------


## LeChameauFou

J'ai le costume rouge de Rashid. youpi.

----------


## parpaingue

Une hitbox avec des touches de clavier  ::blink:: 
Techniquement je comprends le raisonnement derrière ces choses et je comprends que des gens aiment les utiliser mais c'est marrant comme utiliser moi-même un truc pareil ça me dépasse complètement  ::): 
Probablement l'habitude des bornes avec stick obligatoire.

Par contre y a un truc qui me fait rager (relativement hein, je rage pas vraiment  ::lol:: ) depuis la période SF4, c'est les sticks à *HUIT* boutons. Un panel standard c'est 6 boutons, c'est déjà relativement beaucoup, y a guère que les jeux de baston Capcom qui utilisent 6 boutons, alors huit...

----------


## PG 13

On peut se servir du bouton 7 et 8 comme raccourci. 

Je joue en 6 boutons (c'est bien assez) mais je peux comprendre le délire de monter jusqu' à 8 ^^

----------


## Hem

C'est pas aussi pour que ça correspondent aux manettes? Les manettes ps/xbox fonctionnement avec une base de 8 boutons.

----------


## parpaingue

Ouais, mais sur des boutons d'arcade, des raccourcis ça n'a pas de sens, le besoin n'existe pas comme sur un pad, appuyer sur deux ou trois boutons simultanément c'est enfantin.
Y a même des layouts qui jouent spécifiquement avec ça, comme les 4 boutons en carré de P4A où chaque colonne/ligne fait un truc spécial.
Du coup les sticks sont encore plus encombrants et bling bling pour un truc qui ne sert à rien. 'Fin bon, j'en mourrai pas hein.

----------


## Kamikaze

Bien sûr que ça a du sens, Justin Wong qui rate son Ultra avec Rufus c'est légendaire, appuyer sur 3 boutons simultanément même les top players le ratent parfois

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Aussi c'est utile pour piano input parfois, ou p-link dans les jeux où ça existe

----------


## von_yaourt

Ou Tokido qui utilise ses boutons fantômes pour faire croire à l'adversaire qu'il peut DP alors qu'il ne fait rien.  ::P:

----------


## Kamikaze

Les fameux empty buttons  ::o:

----------


## Hige

> Aussi c'est utile pour piano input parfois, ou p-link dans les jeux où ça existe


Le P-link avec le bouton select sur les bornes d'arcade au Japon, les mecs étaient bien contents de pouvoir le bind plus facile d'accès sur le stick  ::P:

----------


## Kamikaze

La spéciale de Sako

----------


## ababa

> Le P-link avec le bouton select sur les bornes d'arcade au Japon, les mecs étaient bien contents de pouvoir le bind plus facile d'accès sur le stick


On peut m'expliquer? avec un bouton select?  ::mellow::

----------


## Hige

> On peut m'expliquer? avec un bouton select?






Je suis sûr que Kami prépare un post bien expliqué en plus de ça  ::P: 

Mais basiquement, p-link avec select permettait des combos sur SF4 " virtuellement " impossibles car tu ne peux pas p-link les boutons light. De mémoire, ça concernait Ibuki et Evil Ryu.

----------


## Kamikaze

Ouais c'est juste que dans SF4, et me semble que ça existe sur d'autres jeux, tu peux p-link avec select (p-link = 2 inputs avec un seul appui en gros) donc tu pouvais p-link les lights.

Pour p-link un heavy faut faire heavy~medium, heavy prend la priorité sur le medium, tu te retrouves avec m+h et h, 2 inputs avec un seul appui qui compte pour 2 fois h. Car h a la priorité sur m (m+h = h).

Pour les lights tu peux pas p-link car ils ont la priorité la plus faible (light + n'importe quoi = n'importe quoi), sauf que tu peux utiliser select qui a 0 priorité. En appuyant sur select + ton light t'auras 2 inputs du light en gros.

Donc ça rend les links just frame, de Ibuki notamment comme le dit Hige, plus facile, tu te retrouves avec 1 frame supplémentaire pour avoir le bon timing.

----------


## parpaingue

Ouais mais comme le mec le dit dans la vidéo, c'est plus un glitch qu'autre chose.
SF4 est encore prire que je le pensais finalement, ce genre de bêtises n'existerait pas avec un vrai système de gatling plutôt que des links 1-frame à la con  ::sad:: 
Franchement si t'as besoin de plus de six boutons en arcade, soit ton jeu est sur borne dédiée soit il a un problème fondamental de design.

----------


## SquiZz

250$ la mixbox c'est un peu abusé non.
J'avoue que me fabriquer une hitbox me trotte dans la tête depuis un moment.
Résultat j'essaie le jeu au clavier, mais c'est vrai que des gros boutons pour les coups ça serait plus sympa!

----------


## Mr Thy

J'ai oublié de jouer, j'aurai le costard de Rashidiful Joe dans le fion. Pas que je joue le perso...




> Ouais mais comme le mec le dit dans la vidéo, c'est plus un glitch qu'autre chose.
> SF4 est encore prire que je le pensais finalement, ce genre de bêtises n'existerait pas avec un vrai système de gatling plutôt que des links 1-frame à la con 
> Franchement si t'as besoin de plus de six boutons en arcade, soit ton jeu est sur borne dédiée soit il a un problème fondamental de design.


Bah fondamentalement tu pourrais te dire aussi, pourquoi un stick typé Tekken/Marvel/ArcSys utilise aussi le layout VewLix/Astrocity alors qu'il n'y a que 4 boutons nécessaires? Probablement pour les casus et leurs raccourcis. L'avantage d'avoir plus de boutons, c'est que tu peux toujours les mettre en inactif (le Q4 de Qanba est même livré avec des cache-boutons si tu veux la jouer hardcore).



Tokido en avait même plus pour pouvoir sortir son Shun Goku Satsu plus facilement.

Et petit secret que peu de gens connaissaient. Il existait un mod (un petit PCB minuscule a rajouter, assez petit pour être pratiquement indectable) qui forçait un select avant l'appui de chaque autre bouton. Rendant tous les links minimum 2f automatiquement.

Et Squizz, tu peux faire ce que tu veux bien sûr, mais la norme sur un hitbox c'est d'utiliser des boutons de 24mm au lieu des 30 mm normaux (seul le bouton saut est 30 mm).
Je dirais si t'es un peu habile avec des outils, tu pourrais te fabriquer une hitbox pour environ 100 euros (dépendant de la qualité des pièces et ce que tu as déjà dispo).

----------


## parpaingue

Bah le Jamma de base supporte 3 boutons, le Jamma + cinq (utilisation de 2 pins dans le vent du Jamma), jamma + kick harness capcom ça fait 6 boutons.
Faut pas oublier qu'à la base c'est un layout de borne d'arcade, celui-là est le plus courant justement parce qu'il permet de jouer à tout, ce qui facilite la vie de... l’exploitant (eh oui, pas le joueur) qui peut mettre n'importe quoi comme jeu dedans.

Mais par exemple les bornes Naomi en layout 3 boutons c'est assez courant, vu que c'est suffisant pour la plupart des jeux naomi et notamment Virtua Fighter. Tout est une question de standards derrière.
On peut faire un clavier en boutons Sanwa mais je suis pas certain de l'intérêt  ::): 
Si le jeu exige 30 boutons pour ne pas rater des trucs, pour moi y a un problème. Le même problème par exemple que de devoir mettre des autofire à fréquence réglable pour vraiment scorer dans le premier Mushihimesama : le système est foireux.

----------


## Mr Thy

C'est justement ça : le jeu n'exige pas du tout que t'utilises le système "foireux" comme tu l'appelles.
T'es pas obligé d'utiliser le P-link pour faire les links dans SF4. Tout comme t'es pas obligé de maitriser un Korean Backdash dans Tekken, t'es pas obligé d'utiliser une manette foireuse pour jouer à Smash, etc...

Et pour les gens qui disent "oui, à haut niveau il faut", c'est exactement la même chose que le speedrunning par exemple, c'est la nature du compétitif. T'es pas obligé d'utiliser toutes les combines et tous les bugs pour jouer au jeu. Mais certaines personnes qui veulent pousser le système dans ses derniers retranchements vont trouver tous les petits trucs nécessaires pour grapiller la plus petite miliseconde. Combines qui n'ont pas toujours été prévues par le développeur, aucun système n'est parfait.
Regarde tout le débacle récent avec Todd Rogers et Billy Mitchell et les records de Dragster et Donkey Kong.

Idem pour Mushihimesama, c'est pas le système qui est foireux. C'est juste qu'on a plié une règle, et surtout qu'une communauté a accepté un truc au limites du TA (Tool Assisted, dans n'importe quel jeu tu pourrais faire un score max avec du Tool Assisted).

Et on voit bien qu'il y a des vues différentes dessus. Une grosse partie des joueurs de SF4 crachaient sur les link 1f, alors qu'une grosse partie (celle qui maitrise) va juste dire "git gud". Et l'inverse est vrai aussi. Ils ont fait un revirement total avec SFV (ou le P-link fondamentalement marche toujours, essaie en training, tu verras que t'as encore les double inputs. C'est juste que l'input buffer prend le dessus et rend le P-link inutile), et maintenant y a des gens qui râlent parce qu'il n'y a plus autant de challenge ("pourquoi j'ai passé des années a taffer mon exé alors que maintenant môsieur noob peut le faire en pêtant sur son stick", etc).

Le compétitif, dans n'importe quel domaine, on va essaier de tout pour gagner, point barre. Tu contournes les règles, et si les spectateurs/la communauté l'accepte, il n'y a pas de problème. Si on ne l'accepte pas, on dira juste que t'as triché (je te conseilles vivement de regarder tous les trucs que Lancia avait fait pour battre Audi dans le championnat mondial des rallyes en 1983, c'est succulent). C'est juste la nature même de la compétition, c'est tout.

----------


## Kamikaze

Pour le coup à SF4 t'es vraiment pas obligé de faire compliqué pour gagner, y'a pas mal de top players qui utilisaient pas du tout le p-link, que ce soit parce que leur perso avait tout simplement pas de link difficile ou parce qu'ils ne voulaient pas inclure un truc bancal à leur style de jeu

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Et rater ça fait totalement partie de l'esprit des jeux, j'en parle dans plusieurs de mes vidéos sur Tekken, inclure un élément avec de l'exécution difficile dans un jeu c'est méga intéressant.

Dans les situations de stress ça fait apparaître les émotions des joueurs, et c'est un élément d'équilibrage.

Le meilleur exemple c'est les electric dans Tekken, entièrement designés volontairement autour de l'exécution

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Après je m'écarte un peu du débat avec tout ce que je raconte là, mais Tekken est typiquement le jeu le plus difficile niveau exécution globalement et il est joué (par les meilleurs joueurs du monde) sur un layout de borne d'arcade à 4 boutons... point barre. Comme quoi.




Pour ceux que ça intéresse.

Alors que justement les joueurs manettes (comme moi) utilisent plus de 4 boutons pour réussir les appuis simultanés, bref. Mais bien sûr les macros etc. sont interdites et les ratés font parties du gameplay du jeu: c'est intéressant

----------


## ababa

On veut des auto-combos  ::lol::

----------


## Hige

> (je te conseilles vivement de regarder tous les trucs que Lancia avait fait pour battre Audi dans le championnat mondial des rallyes en 1983, c'est succulent)


Roh oui, les magouilles à l'italienne à l'ancienne  :Bave: 

La strat pour faire homologuer les 200 voitures qu'ils n'ont pas produit  ::lol::

----------


## Mr Thy

La rollcage en PVC et les brosses en dessous du van de reconnaissance était top aussi  ::):

----------


## parpaingue

> C'est justement ça : le jeu n'exige pas du tout que t'utilises le système "foireux" comme tu l'appelles.


Bah ça dépend au final où tu mets sur la barre de difficulté d'éxé, perso des techniques avancées à éxé complexe ça ne me dérange pas, mais si je dois passer 5 heures en training pour sortir de façon à peu près consistante 2LP2LP je considère que le curseur est mal placé.




> Idem pour Mushihimesama, c'est pas le système qui est foireux. C'est juste qu'on a plié une règle, et surtout qu'une communauté a accepté un truc au limites du TA (Tool Assisted, dans n'importe quel jeu tu pourrais faire un score max avec du Tool Assisted).


Mushihimesama est un cas d'école de ce qui arrive si tu pousses le bouchon trop loin: au final personne ne le score. Le système est très abscons avec plusieurs compteurs pas clairs qui montent/descendent, la barrière d'entrée est beaucoup trop haute et foirer un skyrocket parce qu'on tapote pas à la bonne fréquence ben bizarrement c'est juste pas amusant. Doit y avoir moins de dix personnes hors Japon qui ont vraiment poussé ce jeu, pour le reste du monde le scoring avant la version Matsuri (7 ans après tout de même), c'est juste "lol no". Suffit de comparer à un Ketsui ou simplement Mushihimesama Futari, quasi tous les gens qui y ont joué ont scoré un minimum dessus. D'ailleurs la Ketsui bomb tombe pas mal dans le sujet, un glitch utilisé pour pousser le bouchon un poil plus loin, mais on n'en a pas besoin pour avoir un bon score.




> ("pourquoi j'ai passé des années a taffer mon exé alors que maintenant môsieur noob peut le faire en pêtant sur son stick", etc).


Parce qu'ils jouaient à un jeu mal foutu  ::trollface:: 
Si l'éxé de base avant de s'amuser est trop exigeante, ça fait passer le reste au second plan.

----------


## LeChameauFou

> Pour le coup à SF4 t'es vraiment pas obligé de faire compliqué pour gagner, y'a pas mal de top players qui utilisaient pas du tout le p-link, que ce soit parce que leur perso avait tout simplement pas de link difficile ou parce qu'ils ne voulaient pas inclure un truc bancal à leur style de jeu


La rose de luffy quoi. (focus) Back dash, très bonne gestion de distance et le bnb de rose font l'café pour gagner l'Evo en 2014.

----------


## Supergounou

> un vrai système de gatling


Beurk, s'il y avait eu ça dans les SF, je pense que je n'aurais jamais joué aux jeux de combat de ma vie. Je trouve ce système complètement absurde et no brain. 

Si on veut un jeu sans skill et uniquement axé autour du mind game, autant se tourner vers le poker et le pierre feuille ciseau. Ou For Honor  ::P:

----------


## Kamikaze

:Facepalm:  le gatling a aucun rapport avec le skill ou le mindgame, la facilité des combos de SFV ou du gatling c'est pareil, c'est juste de l'exécution tout ça

Et dans la catégorie sans skill et uniquement axé autout du mindgame... SFV est certainement le meilleur candidat actuellement, d'où les critiques sur le jeu

----------


## Supergounou

Alors j'ai pas compris ce qu'est le gatling

----------


## Kamikaze

Gatling c'est un coup normal qui s'annule avec un autre, ça existe dans une moindre mesure dans SF, un target combo ou un coup qui chain c'est similaire à un gatling, c'est des normaux qui s'enchainent. Le V Trigger de Juri ça lui donne accès à un système complet de gatling, le perso est considéré low tier, donc bon

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Gatling ou pas t'as toujours les mêmes principes, hit confirm, frame data, c'est vraiment rien d'extraordinaire le fait que y'ait un système de gatling ou non.

----------


## Supergounou

Ok, c'est à quoi je pensais alors.

Parfois j'ai du mal à te comprendre Kami, j'ai l'impression que tu fais preuve d'un gros manque d'objectivité, ou alors tu interprètes mal mes propos. Je ne critiquais pas ton jeu préféré du moment, je faisait juste une comparaison entre un système où il faut appuyer au bon moment sur le bon bouton, et un autre où on peut bourrer et ça passe. Je ne parle pas des assists, des jump cancel, des super dash ou des instant air dash, je notais juste la différence entre un système à base de link et un autre à base de gatling. Qu'on préfère l'un ou l'autre, je pense que c'est pourtant assez évident: le premier nécessite plus de skill que le second.

D'autant que j'ai dis "les SF", pas "SF5". Bien sûr que SF5 est un gros jeu de mindgame. Mais remplace les links par du gatling et je quitte le jeu à jamais, ça ne m’intéresse pas du tout ce système.




> le gatling a aucun rapport avec le skill ou le mindgame, la facilité des combos de SFV ou du gatling c'est pareil, c'est juste de l'exécution tout ça


Pour rappel, skill et exécution, c'est la même chose  :;):

----------


## Kamikaze

Genre dans SFV quand tu mets un normal en garde t'es souvent positif, donc dès que tu touches l'adversaire, genre le st.LK de Karin, y'a un 50/50 quasi parfait entre counter hit ou choppe. Vu que y'a aucune option invincible dans le jeu, et le st.LK de Karin recover assez vite pour pouvoir chopper un v reversal.

Donc ça dans la catégorie sans skill et axé uniquement autour du mindgame, ça se pose là.

Alors que les jeux à gatling justement, t'as pas à avoir trop peur du counter hit vu que c'est blockstring, et que les normaux sont rarement significativement positif en garde, et que t'as souvent des options invincibles ou d'autres options défensives, backdash, just defend, etc.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Pour rappel, skill et exécution, c'est la même chose


Nan nan justement ça a strictement rien à voir (Et c'est pas une question d'objectivité dans mes propos, pareil ici) Ça a simplement rien à voir, tous les gens qui lisent le topic diront pareil. C'est peut être là que y'a un problème dans la discussion.

Rose dans SF4 a une exécution très faible, Gen a une exécution très compliquée, les deux ont gagné l'EVO, avec du skill.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Dans les jeux de combat l'exécution ça se réfère à la difficulté à faire une commande donnée. Le skill ça peut être les mindgame, le zoning, les footsies, le hit confirm, les setups inventés par le joueur, la lecture du jeu, etc. et dans une moindre mesure ça peut inclure l'exécution.

----------


## Supergounou

Skill = compétence, c'est ta capacité à bien manier ton pad, c'est le terme utilisé dans le jeu vidéo, quelque soit son genre. Je ne suis pas en train de dire qu'un perso qui nécessite du skill est un perso fort, je dis seulement que bourrer un bouton c'est moins compliqué qu'un just frame.

----------


## Kamikaze

D'ailleurs l'exécution dans SFV est quasi nulle (ce qui est un point positif selon moi), c'est un des traits du jeu, pour attirer l'audience casual, et parce que dans l'idée l'exécution c'est pas le plus important pour déterminer le meilleur joueur/rendre le jeu intéressant

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Skill = compétence, c'est t'as capacité à bien manier ton pad, c'est le terme utilisé dans le jeu vidéo, quelque soit son genre. Je ne suis pas en train de dire qu'un perso qui nécessite du skill est un perso fort, je dis seulement que bourrer un bouton c'est moins compliqué qu'un just frame.


L'exécution dans les jeux de combat ça se réfère *exclusivement* à la difficulté de faire une commande, exclusivement justement en excluant le reste des skills, c'est peut être une définition que tu connaissais pas, mais je t'assure que dès que quelqu'un se réfère à l'exécution il parle de ça

- - - Mise à jour - - -

D'ailleurs les jeux avec l'exécution la plus compliquée sont des jeux à Gatling: Blazblue, Guilty Gear, Tekken. La difficulté d'exécution n'est pas liée uniquement au links

----------


## Supergounou

> D'ailleurs l'exécution dans SFV est quasi nulle (ce qui est un point positif selon moi), c'est un des traits du jeu, pour attirer l'audience casual, et parce que dans l'idée l'exécution c'est pas le plus important pour déterminer le meilleur joueur/rendre le jeu intéressant


Nan mais on est d'accord avec ça, je te parle pas de SF5 mais DES SF!!  ::P: 
Cela dit, du gatling c'est toujours moins d’exécution (pour te faire plaisir) que des links, je ne vois pas comment on peut contredire ça.




> L'exécution dans les jeu de combat ça se réfère *exclusivement* à la difficulté de faire une commande, exclusivement justement en excluant le reste des skills, c'est peut être une définition que tu connaissais pas, mais je t'assure que dès que quelqu'un se réfère à l'exécution il parle de ça


Problème de sémantique alors, pourtant dans tous les autres jeux le skill c'est la capacité à manier son contrôleur. Jusque dans le speedrun. Je ne vois pas pourquoi c'en serait autrement dans les jeux de combats, mais bon, je suis néophyte dans le genre je peux me tromper et je suis prêt à reconnaitre mon erreur. J'irai faire des recherches mardi pour voir ce qu'il en est vraiment, ce soir il est tard.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> D'ailleurs les jeux avec l'exécution la plus compliquée sont des jeux à Gatling: Blazblue, Guilty Gear, Tekken. La difficulté d'exécution n'est pas liée uniquement au links


 :Facepalm:   ::P: 

Relis mon premier post et ce que j'y quote avant de t'enflammer stp! Je parle depuis le début de la différence entre un link et un gatling combo, arrête de faire la sourde oreille.

----------


## Kamikaze

Ouais je t'assure que c'est bien le cas, tu pourras aller voir ça.

T'as tout à fait raison quand tu parles de speedrun d'ailleurs, les speedrun c'est (quasiment) uniquement de l'exécution.

Les jeux de combat c'est de l'exécution, du zoning, des footsies, du mindgame, des setups, etc. Et l'exécution est souvent considéré comme le moins important, cf MenaRD, Luffy. Le personnage de Guile assez typiquement, basé sur les fondamentaux, faible exécution, mais beaucoup de skill.

Ibuki dans SF4 avec son just frame (et le fameux p-link avec select de Sako) = grosse exécution, mais rien à voir avec ce qui est qualifié de skill

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Beurk, s'il y avait eu ça dans les SF, je pense que je n'aurais jamais joué aux jeux de combat de ma vie. Je trouve ce système complètement absurde et no brain. 
> 
> Si on veut un jeu sans skill et uniquement axé autour du mind game, autant se tourner vers le poker et le pierre feuille ciseau. Ou For Honor





> Relis mon premier post et ce que j'y quote avant de t'enflammer stp! Je parle depuis le début de la différence entre un link et un gatling combo, arrête de faire la sourde oreille.




Bah ton post est vachement ambigu, on dirait que dès que y'a gatling = de la merde

----------


## Supergounou

Je te laisse le bénéfice du doute, pour moi les mains = le skill, la tête = le mindgame.

----------


## Kamikaze

Comment tu qualifies le zoning alors? Un Dhalsim qui te bat avec juste st.MK et un anti air?

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Un Vega sur SFV qui gagne juste avec st.MP et st.HK anti air? C'est pas du mindgame, c'est pas de l'exécution

- - - Mise à jour - - -

On se fera une session  :tired:

----------


## Supergounou

> Bah ton post est vachement ambigu, on dirait que dès que y'a gatling = de la merde


Ah mais oui c'est ce que dis, j'aime pas du tout le système de gatling, autant que parpaing n'aime pas le système de link. Libre à chacun d'aimer ce qu'il veut, je ne voulais pas énoncer une vérité, juste donner mon avis sur la chose.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Comment tu qualifies le zoning alors? Un Dhalsim qui te bat avec juste st.MK et un anti air?
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> Un Vega sur SFV qui gagne juste avec st.MP et st.HK anti air? C'est pas du mindgame, c'est pas de l'exécution


Pour moi c'est clairement du mind, c'est pas du skill que d'appuyer sur MP ou HK. Ok pour la session!  ::P:

----------


## Kamikaze

Un Guile qui applique le matchup contre un Honda: Sonic Boom, tu sautes; anti-air. C'est une flowchart, y'a pas d'échange avec l'adversaire, c'est une routine c'est vraiment différent du mindgame. Pareil pour le fameux Guile contre Dictateur dans SF4. Tu appliques le matchup, ça rend ça difficile pour le joueur de Dictateur, indépendamment des mindgames justement. Y'a une distinction quand les gens parlent de mindgame en général

Un plan de jeu, c'est pas du mindgame, même si c'est vrai que dans l'absolu le terme mindgame est tellement générique que tu peux l'appliquer partout.

Enfin bon s'pas très important mais si ça peut clarifier les termes pour ceux qui lisent

----------


## Supergounou

> Un Guile qui applique le matchup contre un Honda: Sonic Boom, tu sautes; anti-air. C'est une flowchart, y'a pas d'échange avec l'adversaire, c'est une routine c'est vraiment différent du mindgame.


Dans ton esprit ce n'est pas du mindgame parce que toi, de ton expérience, tu sais que c'est ce qu'il faut faire pour baiser le Honda. Mais pour un casu ou un mec qui n'a jamais touché à un jeu de combat de sa vie, c'est autre chose, il n'y pensera pas forcément. C'est comme jouer au shifumi contre un idiot qui balance toujours la pierre. Les premières fois, tu vas te faire avoir forcément parce que tu te dis qu'à un moment ou à un autre il va varier. Puis tu comprends son jeu, tu le tues, et la fois d'après où tu joues contre un mec qui a le même le profil (= idiot) tu appliques le matchup. C'est 100% du mindgame.

Dodo, je reprends la discussion avec plaisir demain  ::):

----------


## Kamikaze

Bonne nuit

 ::zzz:: 

 ::o:

----------


## Mr Thy

Street Fighter Alpha, je dis ça je dis rien.
Darkstalkers aussi tiens.

----------


## von_yaourt

Clairement, un jeu de baston ne demande pas que de l'exécution, et quand on dit d'un joueur qu'il a du skill, ce n'est pas seulement parce qu'il sait faire les combos de Sako, mais aussi parce qu'il maîtrise tous les autres aspects du jeu.




> Je ne parle pas des assists, des jump cancel, des super dash ou des instant air dash, je notais juste la différence entre un système à base de link et un autre à base de gatling. Qu'on préfère l'un ou l'autre, je pense que c'est pourtant assez évident: le premier nécessite plus de skill que le second.


Concernant la différence entre jeux à links et jeux à gatlings, c'est simplement une différence de philosophie dans les jeux, et ce n'est pas un hasard si ça représente assez bien le schisme entre les jeux dits classiques et les air dashers. Dans les jeux classiques c'est parfois très compliqué de faire un combo parce que le link peut être frame perfect, et du coup on peut avoir l'impression qu'en comparaison un système de gatling est plus simple à utiliser, mais en pratique les jeux qui utilisent un système de gatling ne permettent pas de faire n'importe quoi, le système de chains ne permet pas de cancels dans n'importe quel autre coup, il y a un ordre à respecter et une logique à trouver quand on l'utilise. Aucun jeu à gatling n'a de combo efficace sur un simple mash de touches, et les jeux notoirement les plus durs en exécution utilisent ce système (le jeu nécessitant le plus d'exé d'entre tous étant sans doute Hokuto No Ken, même si tous les exemples de Kami sont aussi valables et que y a plein de jeux classiques avec des trucs horriblement durs à faire, genre Zero 3) tout simplement parce qu'ils nécessitent totalement d'appuyer au bon moment sur un bouton... tout en faisant des manipulations plus dures, plus longtemps, et plus souvent. Pour le pressing, ça peut être encore pire, en sachant que quasi tous les coups des jeux à gatling sont négatifs en bloc et que l'adversaire dispose de mécaniques défensives actives et pratiques, ça demande souvent un gros niveau de jeu pour varier intelligemment et rester safe. 

Et pour le coup, oui, SFV ne demande quasi aucune exécution compliquée (en dehors des timings de setplay, qui sont évidemment également compliqués sur tous les jeux), et ce n'est pas un défaut. C'est cool de jouer à un jeu qui fait ce que tu veux quand tu lui demandes, en général, même si c'est peu intéressant de jouer à un jeu où le summum de la difficulté technique est trop vite atteint à cause d'un manque de créativité. Par contre c'est encore moins cool quand tu te retrouves à défendre sur les pressings idiots car ultra simples à faire et forts par la seule magie de la frame data de SFV. Youhou, trop cool de deviner le choppe ou pas choppe dès que t'as pris deux coups dans ta garde.  ::P:

----------


## Mjoln

Gardez un peu de rage en stock les mecs. Y a Blanka qui va débouler.

----------


## ababa

Je me tâte un peu pour prendre un stick arcade près de chez moi, il est normalement nickel mais j'ai peur de ne pas m'habituer
Les rares combos que je sais faire avec un Ryu  ::ninja::  je me demande comment les faire sur un stick
Par exemple j.hp, st mp, bas hp, hp dp, cancel CA
J'oublie complètement les combos, et je fais que du training d’exécution de coups normaux? 
Sur manette, j'utilise que le pouce et je vois que sur un stick il faut utiliser 3 doigts, c'est chaud  ::wacko::

----------


## LeChameauFou

Pour moi le skill, ça peut aussi être, par exemple :

 Une situation où tu fais une taunt plutôt qu'un combo en vue de provoquer une réaction chez l'adversaire. Si c'est payant, que l'adversaire fonce sur toi et que tu lâches la super alors il y a skill et mindgame.
Skill car tu as utilisé le potentiel du jeu avec une provocation (zéro exe) et mindgame car le coup n'était pas pour faire mal mais pour provoquer une réaction en face et agir en conséquence.


Pareil pour le speedrun, tu considères que le skill consiste à être super bon pad en main (un peu comme sur super meat boy par exemple). Cela peut aussi être provoquer la bonne action au bon moment pour avoir un glitch (genre lancer une roquette sur une porte dans Resident evil 4 pour passer un boss) ou simplement faire les bons choix de combinaisons d'items pour que créér des synergies intéressantes (genre binding of isaac). Et mes exemples de RE4 et Isaac ne nécessitent pas de grosses exécutions mais de faire de bonnes actions ou de bons choix.  D'avoir une très bonne connaissance de jeu et de savoir la mettre en pratique.

Le skill est plus une questions de choix que d'exécution. Avant tout.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

@ supergounou (j'ai oublié de te citer) Puis tu peux avoir du skill sur hearthstone... Niveau exe, c'est zéro.

----------


## Mr Thy

> Je me tâte un peu pour prendre un stick arcade près de chez moi, il est normalement nickel mais j'ai peur de ne pas m'habituer
> Les rares combos que je sais faire avec un Ryu  je me demande comment les faire sur un stick
> Par exemple j.hp, st mp, bas hp, hp dp, cancel CA
> J'oublie complètement les combos, et je fais que du training d’exécution de coups normaux? 
> Sur manette, j'utilise que le pouce et je vois que sur un stick il faut utiliser 3 doigts, c'est chaud


Nan pas forcément. Pas mal de gens n'utilisent qu'un doigt (ou deux si ils double tap) pour les boutons.
J'oserais même dire qu'avec le passage au stick, c'est principalement les directions et la synchro main gauche main droite qu'il faudra rapprendre.

----------


## Seb Ryu 84

> Je me tâte un peu pour prendre un stick arcade près de chez moi, il est normalement nickel mais j'ai peur de ne pas m'habituer
> Les rares combos que je sais faire avec un Ryu  je me demande comment les faire sur un stick
> Par exemple j.hp, st mp, bas hp, hp dp, cancel CA
> J'oublie complètement les combos, et je fais que du training d’exécution de coups normaux? 
> Sur manette, j'utilise que le pouce et je vois que sur un stick il faut utiliser 3 doigts, c'est chaud


Dans un premier temps, il va falloir te focaliser sur les manip individuelle: déplacements, quarts de cercle et dragon. Et là, pas de secret: salle du temps et répétition jusqu'à overdose. Je me rappelle les soirées passées sur le mode training de SSF2HDRemix (car plus strict que SF4 niveau execution) à enchainer hadoken et dragon...

Les combos c'est pas le plus dur pour le passage au stick, dans les 2 cas il s'agit de mémoire musculaire (je dirais même qu'elle s'acquiert plus vite avec un stick grâce aux mouvements des mains plus prononcés et au bruit du matos).

Mais perso, concernant le choix stick/pad, c'est surtout sur les sensations en neutral que je ressens le plus la différence. Avec un stick, je me sens gourd... Alors qu'avec un pad, je bouge dans tous les sens sans soucis (peut-être un peu trop d'ailleurs :ninja

----------


## MrVandemar

Le stick, je ne l'ai pratiqué que sur borne (genre fête foraine ou salle d'arcade, donc c'est pas tous jeune ...), jamais vraiment eu l'occasion d'approfondir, du coup par défaut je préfère le pad.

D’ailleurs j'ai fini par me commander le HORI, je le reçois mardi, par contre, malgré vos recommandation, je ne l'ai pas testé avant (à part à république, je ne voie pas trop ou j'aurai pu trouvé un endroits ou tester) , je verrai sur le moment (j'aime vivre dangereusement ::trollface:: )

Voila, donc du coup,si jamais je ne me familiarise pas avec, je vous tiendrais pour responsable, ,et vous maudirais sur 10 génération  ::rolleyes::  ::):

----------


## Hige

:tired: 

Sale perso encore plus sale  :tired: 

Au moins son thème est bien.

----------


## Yoggsothoth

il a une choppe spé !? à 0.33 .
Je le trouve plutôt fidèle à lui même et bien sympa, à voir stick en main .

----------


## Hige

Oui, d'où mon plus sale  :tired:

----------


## Kamikaze

Ça va il a l'air plutôt bien fait, par contre ils déconnaient 0 avec omega SF4 y'a effectivement beaucoup d'idées qu'on retrouve à chaque fois.

Sinon son visage est dégueulasse, uncanny valley à fond, trop humain. Et j'attends de voir la framedata aussi, je pars sur l'ensemble de ses spéciaux punissables on block, un pari osé mais on a eu Zeku, tout est possible.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

----------


## Mr Thy

> Sinon son visage est dégueulasse, uncanny valley à fond, trop humain.


La première réaction que j'ai eu, c'est "ils ont pris un modèle d'Incroyable Hulk, et ils ont modelisé des poils oranges dessus".

----------


## yodaxy

> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> https://tof.cx/images/2018/02/12/da6...03d78cbbba.jpg


Ce costume est parfait  :Cigare:

----------


## Mjoln

2nd Main incoming  :Bave: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Edit : j'applique direct le costume nostalgia par contre, faut pas déconner. Et son costume story est tellement WTF :D

----------


## LeChameauFou

On pourra tester gratos le perso comme c'était le cas pour sakura chan ?

----------


## Mjoln

t'es fou ? c'etait pour la promo de AE je pense...

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Blanka V-Skill 
V-Skill = Coward Crouch (l'esquive en se baissant)
V-Skill + P = Launcher (peut combo vers coup special, CA)
V-Skill + K = Saut en avant (le cross up j'imagine)

----------


## BenbenD

Payant direct ? ouf ! Si Capcom pouvait mettre ce perso à 30€, ça ne me dérange pas non plus ! /prends ses anxiolytiques !  ::wacko::

----------


## Mjoln

Ah mais il sort le 20 ! Y'a un peu urgence chez capcom là  ::P:

----------


## parpaingue

Mais il est absolument génial ce story costume  ::wub:: 
Rien que le mettre t'as un bonus sur l'adversaire soit parce qu'il rage soit parce qu'il se marre  ::):

----------


## ababa

> Nan pas forcément. Pas mal de gens n'utilisent qu'un doigt (ou deux si ils double tap) pour les boutons.
> J'oserais même dire qu'avec le passage au stick, c'est principalement les directions et la synchro main gauche main droite qu'il faudra rapprendre.


ok, je vais récup un TE2+ avec l'artwork des poings de Ryu pour 100€  ::wub:: 
J'avoue que c'est l'atwork qui me motive à passer au stick, pas le stick en lui même  ::ninja::

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Puis il fera joli en restant sur l'étagère  ::ninja::

----------


## Seb Ryu 84

Mais tellement! ::P:

----------


## Supergounou

Toute ma vie n'a été qu'un affreux mensonge!  :Emo: 

Bon ok, le skill c'est pas uniquement le doigté, soit. Mais je trouve toujours les gatlings à chier  ::ninja::

----------


## ababa

> Puis il fera joli en restant sur l'étagère


Mon étagère à excuses de sacs?  ::ninja:: 
Elle est déjà bien remplie  :Emo:

----------


## Mjoln

Du coup, Blanka avec un command grab, c'est un peu comme s"ils me filaient Honda non ?  :Emo:

----------


## ababa

S'il pouvait remplacer Laura Kardashian  :tired:

----------


## wcxd

Je le trouve vraiment cool ce Blanka, aussi bien visuellement que dans sa movelist.

Sinon on fait comment pour gagner de la FM maintenant ?..

----------


## BenbenD

Il va la remplacer Ababa...



Spoiler Alert!

----------


## ababa

Blanka, c'est l'union de Necalli et d'Hulk en faite?!  ::mellow::

----------


## Mjoln

Ok, donc le saut en avant de son Vskill, ce n'est pas son passage dans le dos. On le fait comme dans le 4 : 3 pieds et avant. 
Son électricité se fait toujours en mashant poing, pas de quart de cercle à la Chun li pour ses mille pieds. 
Je remarque qu'il a un target, euh pardon un gatling MK, HK, HP. Ce sera donc un perso no skill  ::ninja:: 

La movelist complète : https://game.capcom.com/cfn/sfv/char...lanka/movelist

----------


## Mr Thy

Roh, mais qu'ils arrêtent de foutre les CA en double quart de cercle pour les persos à charge.

----------


## Seb Ryu 84

@Thy: pourquoi?

----------


## Supergounou

C'est comme les targets, c'est pour les noobs  ::P:

----------


## yodaxy

Les super à charge c'est quand même la pire idée qui existe. Double quart de cercle c'est très bien.

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Non mais c'est une question de logique quoi, perso à charge=super à charge .
Mais bon la logique et SF5...

----------


## moot

hop petite info en passant pour les amateurs de baston, y'a kof 2002 gratos sur gog.

----------


## yodaxy

> hop petite info en passant pour les amateurs de baston, y'a kof 2002 gratos sur gog.


C'est la version DotEmu donc plutôt à fuir comme la peste. Bon après c'est gratuit, mais autant utiliser Fightcade.

----------


## SquiZz

Et pourquoi finalement le joueur ne peut choisir son mode d'exécution: super charge ou double quart de cercle.
C'est bien chun li qui a a la fois piano et quart de cercle, non?

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Parce que ça peut pas mal déséquilibrer le jeu, imagine Guile avec son flash kick comme un DP...et ses sonic avec un quart de cercle, déjà son zoning est top mais là serai abusé .
Et c'est aussi une connerie d'avoir 2 moves différents pour 1 coup spécial, en plus sur Chun Li mettre un quart de cercle pour un perso à charge.

----------


## Mr Thy

> @Thy: pourquoi?


Bah, c'est juste une question de logique. Tu ne gères pas le perso de la même façon si il a le move en gachette. Et ça montre un peu la tendance de Capcom de prendre des décisions à moitié dans ce jeu.




> Les super à charge c'est quand même la pire idée qui existe. Double quart de cercle c'est très bien.


Ben le paquet de joueurs qui râle tout le temps que les persos à charge c'est contraire, c'est plus difficile, et blablabla... Non. Bande d'égoïstes qui pensent que leur moyen de jouer est la seule bonne. Y a des joueurs comme moi qui préfèrent de loin la methode à charge (et non, c'est pas parce que je maitrise pas les motions). Faut accepter un moment qu'ils y a des gens avec un feeling et une logique différente.

Et comme Yogg le dit, c'est un perso à charge, laissez le à charge. J'ai aucun problème qu'ils changent un Vega par exemple en perso a quarts/dragons, mais là ils l'ont fait d'une façon conséquente.

Squizz, joue a Street Fighter 4 3DS si tu veux voir ce que ça donne un Guile qui peut faire tout ce qu'il veut sans charge (mais reçoit quand même tous les avantage de ses normaux typiques).

----------


## Kamikaze

Le vrai problème c'est que ça limite le gameplay. Les Legs de Chun Li sont merdiques dans SFV parce que la manipulation est trop simple, tu peux pas lui donner de bonnes propriétés.

Les coups à piano sont censés être dur pour avoir un petit bonus en retour, pareil pour la charge

----------


## Mr Thy

Bah ils avaient posé l'idée de donner des autres propriétés au legs piano par rapport au legs qcf (oui, qcf, bande de nouilles, on parle de street).

Mais can of worms, toussa.

----------


## moot

> C'est la version DotEmu donc plutôt à fuir comme la peste. Bon après c'est gratuit, mais autant utiliser Fightcade.


Ah je savions pas. Marcy.


(Darcy)


_désolé_

----------


## Mjoln

Sur dictateur je trouve que ça passe parce que le perso est mixte quarts de cercle et charge, ça m'a pas choqué mais là c'est un peu couillon vu que blanka est de nouveau 100 % à charge dans cette version. Après vu les combos vers CA qu'on voit dans le trailer, ce serait quand meme moins pratique s'il fallait la charger, faut reconnaitre...

----------


## yodaxy

> Bah, c'est juste une question de logique. Tu ne gères pas le perso de la même façon si il a le move en gachette. Et ça montre un peu la tendance de Capcom de prendre des décisions à moitié dans ce jeu.
> 
> 
> 
> Ben le paquet de joueurs qui râle tout le temps que les persos à charge c'est contraire, c'est plus difficile, et blablabla... Non. Bande d'égoïstes qui pensent que leur moyen de jouer est la seule bonne. Y a des joueurs comme moi qui préfèrent de loin la methode à charge (et non, c'est pas parce que je maitrise pas les motions). Faut accepter un moment qu'ils y a des gens avec un feeling et une logique différente.
> 
> Et comme Yogg le dit, c'est un perso à charge, laissez le à charge. J'ai aucun problème qu'ils changent un Vega par exemple en perso a quarts/dragons, mais là ils l'ont fait d'une façon conséquente.
> 
> Squizz, joue a Street Fighter 4 3DS si tu veux voir ce que ça donne un Guile qui peut faire tout ce qu'il veut sans charge (mais reçoit quand même tous les avantage de ses normaux typiques).


Ah non mais moi j'aime beaucoup les persos à charge, et les coups spéciaux doivent rester comme ça quand ils le sont à la base, mais qui intérêt pour une super ? Quel intérêt de mettre une manipulation plus compliquée et plus longue à sortir si il n'y a aucun bonus a l'arrivée ? Les super  dans les jeux de baston 2D depuis un bon moment c'est 99% du temps un coup qui quand il touche déclenche une cinématique. A quoi bon modifier la manip si la super est la même, excepté pour une obscure logique qui n'a aucun sens niveau gameplay ? 3.3 et Garou, qui sont pour moi 2 des meilleurs jeux de baston jamais sortis proposent des persos à charge et des super à quart de cercle (ou rotation). Je pense que ces jeux ont tout compris  :Cigare:

----------


## Mjoln

C'est capcom us qui va streamer le perso. Si c'est les memes pinpins que la derniere fois, on va bien rigoler...

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Ah ouf y a les Anglais aussi, on est sauvés...

----------


## Yoggsothoth

::lol::

----------


## Mjoln

Dans trois quarts d'heure si je me goure pas, sur le twitch de capcom fighters.

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

Putain, c'est quoi ces déguisements ?!  :Gerbe: ... Sur YouTube.

----------


## yodaxy

Mais ce costume du GWAK, haha  ::XD::

----------


## Ouro

Ça va ragequit uniquement à cause de ce costume  ::XD::

----------


## Kamikaze

Il a l'air pas mal, y'a cette lenteur SFV mais le rolling stop a l'air viable et l’électricité à l'air positive en garde? J'ai du mal à y croire  ::o:  faudra que je le teste à la sortie mais ça va faire un trou dans mes maigres fonds D:

----------


## LeChameauFou

le costume Joe de Rashid est gratiné aussi. 

Le costume de blanka version peluche est vraiment fun. C'est peut être une raison qui me pousserait à essayer ce blanka. A la base je ne sais pas jouer les persos à charge, car j'arrive pas à faire les bnbs avec une charge comme celui de chunli avec son spinning Bird kick. Quant au piano sur le pad ps4, c'est même pas la peine... Mais bon il me manque 75000 points de bagarre.

Et je suis curieux de voir Falke et l'autre nouveau perso barbu.

----------


## ababa

C'est chaud patate, le stick  ::wacko:: 
Je pensais pas que ça serait aussi dur

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IXP0kc9Sry8

Je vais commencer par regarder ce tuto  :Emo: 

Le seul avantage que je trouve au stick pour l'instant, plus de boule hado unsafe, je sais plus les faire  :haha:

----------


## LeChameauFou

> Le seul avantage que je trouve au stick pour l'instant, plus de boule hado unsafe, je sais plus les faire


Bienvenue au club de ceux qui ont pris un stick pour faire prendre la poussière.

----------


## Mr Thy

Vous lachez l'affaire si vite que ça?

----------


## ababa

Non, je vais reprendre l'entrainement de Kame Sennin  :Emo: 

C'est comme réapprendre à marcher sauf que c'est tout sauf naturel

La beauté du stick fait que je vais pas abandonner direct, si c'était Abigail en artwork, j'aurais drop au bout de 5 minutes  ::ninja:: 

100 balles un stick qui va me durer jusqu'à SF10 alors que j'ai déjà cassé 3 manettes PS4 en l'espace d'un an  :Facepalm:

----------


## SquiZz

On va se faire des sessions "handicapés" du contrôleur. 
J'attends mes pieces pour monter ma hitbox et en attendant je suis au clavier.

----------


## Seb Ryu 84

> Vous lachez l'affaire si vite que ça?


S'te plait! Parle mieux  ::|: . J'ai quand même essayé pendant plus de 200h...

En fait, je reconnais volontiers que le stick est meilleur que le pad  :;): . J'en suis convaincu et il y a plein de fois ou j'ai pu le sentir  ::lol:: .
C'est juste que les seules fois ou j'ai réellement senti une nette progression avec c'est quand je faisais des sessions de 2h minimum... 
Mais vu que je joue à 95% du temps moins d'une heure par jour, et que niveau exé (que exé je parle hein), je n'ai aucun soucis au pad (surtout avec les fightpads) *je préfère jouer au jeu plutôt que de jouer au stick* (j'adore cette phrase  :^_^: ).

Maintenant, je l'ai et le jour ou je n'ai plus de fightpad, si je n'arrive pas à revenir au pad classique, il sera là  :;):

----------


## Kamikaze

MenaRD joue au pad depuis quelques années, Tokido joue au stick depuis 20 ans, MenaRD gagne, pad supérieur au stick, CQFD

----------


## LeChameauFou

Marcus de chez Micromania et de gameone joue au pad mais pas à street fighter, Kayane de #insertlamarquedetonchoix et gameone joue au stick et à street fighter mais ne gagne plus. Moralité. Ex aequo.

----------


## Mr Thy

Rohlala, chaque fois la même chose ici. Vous vous (et me) prenez trop au sérieux. Jouez sur quoi vous êtes comfortable, basta.

Vous voulez vraiment un avantage du stick? Vous aimez pas les boutons? Changez-les. Vous aimez pas le stick, changez ou modifiez-les à votre guise.

Kami, tu seras bien le premier à confirmer que la qualité des pads (même d'un modèle soi-disant identique) s'améliore d'année en année. A ce jour, j'ai pas connaissance d'un pad qu'on peut complètement customiser comme on le veut.

----------


## Wahou

Rien n'est mieux que rien de mon point de vue. Ça reste un outil de jeu, donc ce qui est bien c'est l'outil qui te convient pour kiffer le jeu et éventuellement progresser, si c'est ce que tu cherches.
Dans SFV particulièrement je vois pas l'intérêt d'avoir 6 boutons en frontal comme il n'y a pas de piano input et pas vraiment de Plink (sauf pour quelques OS il me semble).
C'est vraiment une question de feeling. M'enfin je crois qu'on a le débat toutes les 10 pages, comme les tiers lists.  ::): 

Quant à Blanka, mama mia ! Il est très laid mais à partir du moment où il peut faire des roulades dans toutes les directions et qu'il a l'électricité...
J'ai vraiment hâte de le jouer contre Mjoln dans des mirrors matchs de folie !  ::trollface::

----------


## Kamikaze

Haha Thy qui part au quart de tour, nan mais je déconne pour les manettes. D'ailleurs le défaut est très très réel, les manettes sont en général de mauvaise qualité alors qu'un stick tu peux le garder beeeaucoup plus longtemps et le réparer facilement. Dans l'absolu un mec qui débarque et qu'a pas de préférences je lui conseillerais un stick d'ailleurs, sur la longueur ça lui coutera moins cher.

J'attends le jour ou y'aura enfin une boite sérieuse sur le marché manette, parce que là mis à part Hori, y'a vraiment rien

----------


## von_yaourt

Ensuite faut se rappeler que si les jeux modernes sont prévus pour que l'interpréteur gère parfaitement la manette, c'est beaucoup moins le cas sur les vieux jeux d'arcade. 

Sinon le vrai controller ultime c'est le hitbox, ça permet de faire des trucs de fou, et pas seulement en annulant le temps de course entre deux directions opposées, ça permet aussi de déplacer ses doigts de mouvement vers les boutons d'attaque pour faire des OS compliquées.

----------


## Kamikaze

Apparemment y'a les bornes Tekken 7 qui permette de brancher un pad aussi ça a l'air vraiment cool ça, KaneAndTrench en parlait (un joueur de Yoshimitsu UK qui s'est ramené à l'EVO Japan)

Le hitbox a l'air cool, après jouer au clavier ça doit être assez similaire pour se faire une idée au moins

Perso je suis tellement habitué manette que je me vois pas changer, y'a trop de trucs instinctifs et de confort pour moi, pas pour rien que Louffy se fait chier avec tous ses adaptateurs, quand t'as trouvé ton truc t'as assez peu envie de changer

----------


## Mr Thy

Ouais, mais ce qui en déroute plus d'un sur les hitbox, c'est le placement du bouton saut (sur le pouce), j'en connais pas mal qui ont laissé tombé à cause de ça.

En plus, peu de gens le savent, mais les boutons d'arcade sont utilisés chez les DJ aussi (ceux qui ne se fracassent pas la tronche sur un Ipad du moins), pour faire du drumming.

----------


## MrVandemar

Un truc que je ne comprend pas, comment on fait pour faire des quarts de cercle ou 360 avec les hitbox ?
Vu la disposition des touches, cela me parais impossible.

Au passage,merci pour les conseils, le Fighting Commander est vraiment très bien.

----------


## SquiZz

Le clavier c'est bien pour se rendre compte (on peut le configurer dans sf5 depuis un patch).
Après les touches sont petites, ça ne semble pas un soucis pour les touches de déplacement mais plus pour les coups. J'utilise le pad numérique (1 a 6), et ce n'est pas top pour faire les choppes vskill  vtrigger (j'appuie avec le plat du doigt pour activer les deux touches) et je rate souvent les coups ex pour le moment (je fais un plink...)
Sinon c'est super pour les dash que j'avais du mal a faire, on saute beaucoup moins aussi et les manipulations sont plus rapides (mais demande un peu travail pour etre propres).

Note : mon clavier est mécanique  en cherry brown

Il faut invoquer Nyu pour qu'il nous donne ses infos.

----------


## Kamikaze

> Un truc que je ne comprend pas, comment on fait pour faire des quarts de cercle ou 360 avec les hitbox ?
> Vu la disposition des touches, cela me parais impossible.
> 
> Au passage,merci pour les conseils, le Fighting Commander est vraiment très bien.


Bah s'comme la notation, 236 (quart de cercle) tu fais bas, bas avant appuyé en même temps (donc tu restes appuyé sur bas puis tu appuies sur avant) puis avant (tu relâches bas).

Tu peux essayer sur n'importe quel jeu de bagarre avec ton clavier tu verras c'est facile

----------


## ababa

Je galère pour les hadoken, j'arrive à faire 3/4 puis échec de 3/4 d'affilé où mon perso fait petit point mais d'après ce que j'ai compris c'est que je synchronise mal mes deux mains, j'ai tendance à appuyer trop tôt le bouton poing
Le geste du quart de cercle, je fais bas -> droite (butée) 
Je vais me faire des séries jusqu'à ce que ça rentre naturellement puis ensuite les dragons (pifs  ::ninja:: )

----------


## HoStyle

@Mr Thy y'a un bout de temps déjà tu avais conseillé ce super site :
https://autokal.com/sfv
pour suivre les tournois, mais ça fait un bout de temps qu'il est fermé. Tu as trouvé une alternative sympa en attendant son retour ? Assez dur de suivre les tournois sans je trouve.

----------


## Kamikaze

smash.gg

----------


## Yoggsothoth

http://shoryuken.com/tournament-calendar/

----------


## Kamikaze

Wow ils ont l'air d'avoir fait un vrai Blanka, le perso parait fort




Electricité positive en garde, rainbow roll positive en garde, possibilité que la light (horizontal) roll soit safe, choppe spéciale, bon v-trigger, dash spécial qui peut cross up, bon normaux (st MK deux hit, positif en garde).

----------


## HoStyle

super merci

----------


## Mr Thy

> Je galère pour les hadoken, j'arrive à faire 3/4 puis échec de 3/4 d'affilé où mon perso fait petit point mais d'après ce que j'ai compris c'est que je synchronise mal mes deux mains, j'ai tendance à appuyer trop tôt le bouton poing
> Le geste du quart de cercle, je fais bas -> droite (butée) 
> Je vais me faire des séries jusqu'à ce que ça rentre naturellement puis ensuite les dragons (pifs )


Comme toujours, ralentit ton mouvement. Trouve le rythme le plus lent où tu peux le faire de façon conséquente. Une fois assimilé, tu peux essayer d'accélérer.
Faut que tu fasses la "roulade" de façon fluide, si t'es trop crispé tu feras plein d'inputs fantomes.

Edit - ah et pour vérifier que tes inputs son clean, entraines-toi a faire des dash/marche avant hado.

----------


## ababa

Il faut aller en butée?

----------


## HokutoNoCat

> Haha Thy qui part au quart de tour, nan mais je déconne pour les manettes. D'ailleurs le défaut est très très réel, les manettes sont en général de mauvaise qualité alors qu'un stick tu peux le garder beeeaucoup plus longtemps et le réparer facilement. Dans l'absolu un mec qui débarque et qu'a pas de préférences je lui conseillerais un stick d'ailleurs, sur la longueur ça lui coutera moins cher.


Pour plussoyer Kamikaze, je joue à l'heure actuelle a DBFZ sur PC avec un vieux stick Hori Real Arcade pro pour Xbox 360 avec lequel je jouais à Virtua Fighter 5 sur la dite console. Donc surement 2008 ou 2009 je me souviens plus. Il est tombé une fois par terre d'une étagère en plein sur le stick, mais pas de problème. Toutes les pièces sont d'origine. Les boutons en sont pas aussi réactifs/confortables que sur un Hori Arcade Pro récent mais ils sont encore tout à fait jouables.  
Il a fait VF5, SF4 et toutes ses séquelles, MVC3/UMVC3, quelques anime en casu ( BB ), SF5, et il entame sa carrière sur DBFZ.  
Par contre, j'ai pété deux Madcatz TE 1 et 2 ( 360 ) uniquement sur SF4. Comme quoi ...

----------


## Mr Thy

> Il faut aller en butée?


Ca dépend de ton style. Perso je tape en butée (mais bon, je suis pas un joueur lambda non plus, j'ai déjà pété un gate en "chargeant" trop fort. J'ai un ressort avec +4 kilos de pression pour être à l'aise maintenant. J'ai pratiquement aucune sensation dans les doigts, donc si je bouge les doigts, c'est pratiquement 100% de force ou rien. Donc précision = 0 pour moi).

Mais dit toi que si t'es en butée, t'as déjà dépassé de loin le point d'activation des switch (le petit clic). Donc potentiellement tu perds en rapidité d'exé. Idéalement, il suffirait d'y aller juste assez loin pour activer les switch, mais peu de gens ont cette précision (on parle de desk et consorts).
C'est aussi une des raisons pourquoi pas mal de gens tentent un gate octo pour les mouvements hado/shoryu, vu que tu sens plus facilement les directions (le gate carré typique, il n'a que les diagonales qui sont prononcées). Le désavantage (surtout sur du Sanwa JLF), c'est que la course devient encore plus longue sur certaines directions.

Et on n'a même pas encore pas parlé de comment tenir la boule, y a 36000 façons de le faire aussi.
Pour info, Seth Killian jouait ainsi  ::): 

Morale de l'histoire, fait le comme tu le sens. T'es encore quasi vierge du stick, donc essaie de trouver la manip qui est la plus confortable pour TOI. Le but c'est de sortir le mouvement que tu veux quand tu le veux (même sous pression). Donc faut essayer tout et n'importe quoi, surtout au début.

Allez, pour te décourager  ::):

----------


## yodaxy

EDIT : 

sinon à partir de ce soir c'est le début des Extra Battles qui permettent de gagner le costume de June (de star Gladiator) pour Chun-Li :



http://www.capcom-unity.com/strumsli...arcade-edition

----------


## Yoggsothoth

HAHA ce Blanka !

----------


## yodaxy

Le twitter de Street Fighter s'amuse bien avec en tous cas :





C'est subtil  ::trollface::

----------


## ababa

> Ca dépend de ton style. Perso je tape en butée (mais bon, je suis pas un joueur lambda non plus, j'ai déjà pété un gate en "chargeant" trop fort. J'ai un ressort avec +4 kilos de pression pour être à l'aise maintenant. J'ai pratiquement aucune sensation dans les doigts, donc si je bouge les doigts, c'est pratiquement 100% de force ou rien. Donc précision = 0 pour moi).
> 
> Mais dit toi que si t'es en butée, t'as déjà dépassé de loin le point d'activation des switch (le petit clic). Donc potentiellement tu perds en rapidité d'exé. Idéalement, il suffirait d'y aller juste assez loin pour activer les switch, mais peu de gens ont cette précision (on parle de desk et consorts).
> C'est aussi une des raisons pourquoi pas mal de gens tentent un gate octo pour les mouvements hado/shoryu, vu que tu sens plus facilement les directions (le gate carré typique, il n'a que les diagonales qui sont prononcées). Le désavantage (surtout sur du Sanwa JLF), c'est que la course devient encore plus longue sur certaines directions.
> 
> Et on n'a même pas encore pas parlé de comment tenir la boule, y a 36000 façons de le faire aussi.
> Pour info, Seth Killian jouait ainsi 
> https://vignette.wikia.nocookie.net/...20170905025351
> Morale de l'histoire, fait le comme tu le sens. T'es encore quasi vierge du stick, donc essaie de trouver la manip qui est la plus confortable pour TOI. Le but c'est de sortir le mouvement que tu veux quand tu le veux (même sous pression). Donc faut essayer tout et n'importe quoi, surtout au début.
> ...


Juste après ton post, ma manette re-fonctionne parfaitement  ::lol::  

/me prépare à la vente du stick sur LBC  ::ninja::

----------


## Yoggsothoth

:Facepalm: 

Et dans une journée "Fait chier, mon perso avance tout seul quand j'utilise mes écouteurs bluetooth via discord et quand je branche le pad en USB mon micro se coupe" ...Ou un truc dans le genre .

Tu me déçois de si peu de persévérance avec le stick  ::'(:

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

> Sinon le vrai controller ultime c'est le hitbox, ça permet de faire des trucs de fou, et pas seulement en annulant le temps de course entre deux directions opposées, ça permet aussi de déplacer ses doigts de mouvement vers les boutons d'attaque pour faire des OS compliquées.


Chuis tombé là-dessus quand j'ai cherché contrôleur Hitbox !  ::P:

----------


## Yoggsothoth

*Thy* on sait que c'est ta création !

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

> *Thy* on sait que c'est ta création !


Pourtant, ça ressemblerait davantage au stick d'un poulpe.  ::rolleyes::  ::ninja::

----------


## Yoggsothoth

::XD::

----------


## Seb Ryu 84

> /me prépare à la vente du stick sur LBC


Ah ouais! Quand même!  ::O:   ::P:

----------


## Zerger

> /me prépare à la vente du stick sur LBC


Preums!

----------


## yodaxy

> Chuis tombé là-dessus quand j'ai cherché contrôleur Hitbox ! 
> 
> http://tof.cx/images/2018/02/15/d929...2cf354a8a1.jpg


Les 720 super faciles à faire avec les potentiomètres  ::ninja::

----------


## Mr Thy

C'est dont je parlais, c'est une variation d'un Midi Fighter, c'est un controlleur pour DJ.

Edit - avec de la zik de djeunz.

----------


## Mr Thy



----------


## ababa

> Ah ouais! Quand même!


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0NvS4bwocJk

Décourageant  :Emo: 

J'ai des excuses de sacs  ::ninja:: 

Je m'étais fracturé le 4 et 5 ème métatarse à la main il y a quelques années, faut regarder si ça me provoque pas des douleurs durant une utilisation prolongée

Je suis un gaucher/droitier chelou, un gaucher qui se prend pour un droitier du coup la synchronisation des mains sur le stick et les boutons, c'est bizarre  ::mellow:: 

Trêve de plaisanterie, je vais le garder pour continuer encore l'entrainement, mais c'est gravir une montagne, ça fait tout drôle, c'est la première fois que mon cerveau ne sait plus ce qu'il doit faire
Genre je réfléchis pour appuyer sur quel bouton avec le pouce ou un autre doigt, du coup, je m'emmêle les pinceaux euh les doigts  :Facepalm: 
Même le target combo de Ryu, je galère  ::wacko::  (je bloque quand il faut appuyer sur HK, mon pouce souffre le martyr quand je dois le faire)

----------


## LeChameauFou

Les ost de Blanka et de Falke sont cool. Entendu sur la chaine youtube VesperArcade.

----------


## Seb Ryu 84

Bizarre, pour moi, le début au stick a été un moment agréable à cause de l'effet nouveauté (j'adore le bruit des sticks) et parce que la progression était rapide.

C'est plus tard que c'est devenu relou lorsque j'ai atteins un palier et que mon niveau d'exé à commencer a stagner (à moins de faire de très grosse et longues sessions).

----------


## ababa

Ouais le click est plaisant, on dirait le clic d'un clavier méca (mx blue)  :;): 
J'ai toujours été nul quand à la pratique d'un instrument (flûte à l'école  :Emo: )
Les musiciens doivent certainement avoir un avantage sur la pratique sur stick
Je suis le pire exemple car génération SNES/Playstation avec la croix uniquement (joystick quand j'ai pas le choix)
Du coup je dois me taper un feeling nouveau/étranger + la synchronisation des mains sur les boutons

----------


## ziafab

Yop, les canards.

Je viens juste de recup SFV sur la PS4. Bon, je suis pas trop fan du look qui me semble moins cartoon que le IV mais ce qui me dérange le plus, ce sont les persos (pas de Blanka, Sagat, et autres incontournables). Je sais qu'il y a des DLC de persos à dbloquer in game ou avec la CB mais je me pose une question : Y a t'il des trucs à débloquer via une mise à jour du jeu (j'ai la version classique du jeu) ? Genre des persos ou des costumes ? J'ai pas envie de download pour rien vu que je vais pas jouer en ligne....

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

> Ouais le click est plaisant, on dirait le clic d'un clavier méca (mx blue) 
> J'ai toujours été nul quand à la pratique d'un instrument (flûte à l'école )
> Les musiciens doivent certainement avoir un avantage sur la pratique sur stick…


J'ai pratiqué la musique depuis pas mal d'années : flûte à bec, piano, clarinette et enfin guitare. Ben pour autant je ne suis pas moins nul aux jeux de baston.  ::P:  Bon, attention, on parle de musique en amateur, hein.  ::rolleyes::  En tous cas, me concernant, je trouve que la dextérité pure qu'apporte la pratique d'instruments ne procure pas de facilité au stick. J'ai l'impression que la gymnastique cérébrale propre à la pratique de la musique ne s'applique aucunement au jeu.
J'ai entendu évoquer récemment une étude qui démontre que les parties du cerveau en relation avec la motricité fine des mains étaient plus développées chez les musiciens, les pianistes en particulier. Il faudrait ouvrir le cerveau de Mr Thy ou Kami pour comparer.  ::ninja:: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Yop, les canards.
> 
> Je viens juste de recup SFV sur la PS4. Bon, je suis pas trop fan du look qui me semble moins cartoon que le IV mais ce qui me dérange le plus, ce sont les persos (pas de Blanka, Sagat, et autres incontournables). Je sais qu'il y a des DLC de persos à dbloquer in game ou avec la CB mais je me pose une question : Y a t'il des trucs à débloquer via une mise à jour du jeu (j'ai la version classique du jeu) ? Genre des persos ou des costumes ? J'ai pas envie de download pour rien vu que je vais pas jouer en ligne....


Ben déjà, rien qu'en pratiquant le mode "Histoire" et les challenges, y a moyen de gagner pas mal de points pour "acheter" des persos avec les sous du jeu (en gros 3 assez facilement)… enfin, sauf si ça a changé depuis la version Arcade.  ::O:  Blanka vient de sortir, ça tombe bien pour toi. :;):  Quant au look des personnages, je n'aime pas non plus leur mise à jour, je préférais l'aspect plus dessiné de la version originale.  :Emo:  Là, je les trouve trop lisses, presque trop japonisants (au sens _anime_ du terme), si j'ose dire.  ::): 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Bizarre, pour moi, le début au stick a été un moment agréable à cause de l'effet nouveauté (j'adore le bruit des sticks) et parce que la progression était rapide.
> C'est plus tard que c'est devenu relou lorsque j'ai atteins un palier et que mon niveau d'exé à commencer a stagner (à moins de faire de très grosse et longues sessions).


Moi, je me régale avec le stick, alors que la manette ne me convenait pas du tout. 'Faut dire que j'utilisais le stick plutôt que la croix, cette dernière étant de toute façon injouable sur ma Logitech. Depuis que j'ai une manette XBox One S, je mesure la différence !  ::o:

----------


## Hige

> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0NvS4bwocJk
> 
> Décourageant


Le Diego ça fait quasi 30 piges qu'il dose. Au bout d'un moment ouais t'arrives à ce résultat après tant d'années de pratique  ::P:

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Blanki ! Blanka LALALALALALA Blanki blanki, Blanka blanka LALALALA :

----------


## Mr Thy

> J'ai pratiqué la musique depuis pas mal d'années : flûte à bec, piano, clarinette et enfin guitare. Ben pour autant je ne suis pas moins nul aux jeux de baston.  Bon, attention, on parle de musique en amateur, hein.  En tous cas, me concernant, je trouve que la dextérité pure qu'apporte la pratique d'instruments ne procure pas de facilité au stick. J'ai l'impression que la gymnastique cérébrale propre à la pratique de la musique ne s'applique aucunement au jeu.
> J'ai entendu évoquer récemment une étude qui démontre que les parties du cerveau en relation avec la motricité fine des mains étaient plus développées chez les musiciens, les pianistes en particulier. Il faudrait ouvrir le cerveau de Mr Thy ou Kami pour comparer.


Bah c'est comme n'importe quel instrument. T'étais pas au taquet avec tes instruments day one non plus hein. Je dirais presque que les musiciens savent très bien ce que c'est de taffer l'exé, il faut bosser comme un fou avant d'avoir un minimum d'exé.

Mais sinon mentalement, je dirais qu'il ne faut pas obligatoirement être musicien pour être bon au jeux de baston, mais que ça peut aider un paquet. Pourquoi, parce qu'une grosse partie des jeux de baston, c'est une question de rythme. Les links, les combos, ce ne sont que des timings. Donc les gens qui ont un certain feeling avec du rythme vont avoir plus de facilité pour acquérir ces timings.
Perso, étant ingé son, j'ai plus d'affinité avec le son. J'ai galéré un paquet avec certains trials de SF4 (et je galère encore avec certains), qui demandaient des links très spécifiques. J'ai essaié de tout. J'ai regardé le flash de barre de vie, j'ai essaié de me repérer par rapport à certaines animations, regardé les vids de Vesper en regardant les mains. Njet. Et puis, j'ai commencé à écouter les cliquotis sur le stick, et ça a fait... euh... clic. 
Ne me demandez pas comment je le sais, mais le trial 21 de Honda, les links de bas lk sont à 176 BPM  :;): 

Je le répète, y a des gens qui y arriveront avec du talent propre, d'autres avec de l'entrainement pur et dur (ababa, comme Hige le dit, Daigo, il dose énormément et depuis très longtemps, ce serait bizarre qu'il n'ait pas ce niveau. C'est comme montrer une video de Steve Vai à un débutant de guitare). Tout comme il y a des zikos hors pair qui n'ont jamais eu de formation propre, et qui ne savent même pas lire une note de musique.
Mais surtout pour les combos et links, je suis persuadé que les musiciens y arriveront plus facilement (et pour Supergounou: pour les gatlings ce seront probablement les batteurs de métal).

Desk par exemple est un gros zikos, au cas ou vous ne le saviez pas.

----------


## Wahou

Il a l'air bien en vrai. Le V-Skill a l'air fun.

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Mais wé je le sent bien !

----------


## Mjoln

Ah non hein, c'est MON mien...Pour la vidéo de Daigo et de ses doigts, ce qui m'impressionne le plus, en fait, c'est la concentration des mecs alors qu'il y a un bordel sans nom autour d'eux. Arriver à jouer à haut niveau dans ces conditions, c'est ouf.

----------


## Mr Thy

Mais oh, je jouais Blankette aussi dans le 4 (et le 2) hein. Pas bien, mais quand même. Déjà que tu me piques Bison (et Rolento dans le 4 snif)... Je te laisses Ibuki par contre.
 :Beer:  
Mais bon, je crois arrivé à un certain niveau, c'est tellement devenu une seconde nature que tu peux bloquer toutes les infos superflues. Comme PR Rog qui arrive à battre des mecs sans regarder l'écran etc.. Jusqu'à un certain niveau (genre, contre un sac. Tu te pointes contre Tokido, je crois que t'as besoin de toute ta concentration, même si tu t'appelles Daigo).

----------


## Hige

> Comme PR Rog qui arrive à battre des mecs sans regarder l'écran etc..






Thy parle de ceci  :Cigare:

----------


## LeChameauFou

C'est maintenant qu'on poste la vidéo de Daigo avec un pad ps4 ? Histoire de dire "hey les mecs en fait le pad, c'est pas facile non plus..."

----------


## Mr Thy

Rien n'est facile quand on débute.

----------


## Hige

> C'est maintenant qu'on poste la vidéo de Daigo avec un pad ps4 ? Histoire de dire "hey les mecs en fait le pad, c'est pas facile non plus..."


Non, suffit juste de jouer Juri au pad sur SF4.  :Cigare:

----------


## LeChameauFou

coupe à frange gaming tv

----------


## Mjoln



----------


## yodaxy

::XD::

----------


## ababa

:Emo: 

Pourquoi Blanka est à charge  :Sweat: 

Je rêve de jouer des persos à charge mais sans charge  ::ninja::

----------


## Supergounou

> 


Excellent  ::o:

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

> Excellent


 ::XD::  J'adore !  ::wub::  Celle-là est quand même la meilleure de toutes !  ::O:

----------


## yodaxy



----------


## Nightou

quelqu'un aurait un trainer pour que je puisse me taper quelques "défis" survival

j'ai besoin de 20 000 fm pour blanka  ::(: 

et au rythme ou on farm les missions je l'aurais dans 6 mois voir plus...


d'avance merci :x

----------


## Kamikaze

Y'a plus de FM en survival si je ne m'abuse

----------


## yodaxy

Le survival ne donne plus de FM, t'arrive deux mois trop tard malheureusement  :;):  Tu peux toujours en faire pour monter le niveau de ton perso, mais ça rapporte vraiment que dalle.

Sinon Blanquette est sacrément cool et super fun à jouer.

Sa frame data :

https://game.capcom.com/cfn/sfv/char...rame/table#vt1

----------


## ababa

> quelqu'un aurait un trainer pour que je puisse me taper quelques "défis" survival
> 
> j'ai besoin de 20 000 fm pour blanka 
> 
> et au rythme ou on farm les missions je l'aurais dans 6 mois voir plus...
> 
> 
> d'avance merci :x


Si t'as pas fait les démonstrations, ça peut te rapporter gros (1k par perso)

----------


## Kamikaze

Sinon j'ai testé Blanka, qui a vraiment l'air d'aviver les foules  ::ninja:: 

Ça fait mal de retoucher à SFV à chaque fois que j'appuie sur un normal je lève les yeux au ciel quand je vois la portée, même collé à l'adversaire tu vas réussir à whiffer des coups.

Concernant la technique, c'est assez clairement le même animateur que pour Zeku, donc du très bon taff visuellement, sa tête est toujours aussi dégueu, les hitbox aussi (notamment avec costumes).

Et on a un perso dans la lignée SFV, ascendant Rashid je dirais, donc plutôt positif: Il a beaucoup d'options pour créer du jeu, en comparaison du reste du cast. Même si c'est faible dans l'absolu (comparé aux autres jeux de combat).

Mention spéciale à l’électricité, première fois tout street fighter confondu que l’électricité de blanka se stoppe en garde, au moins ils sont cohérent avec leur vision, no fun allowed.

Rentrons dans le vif du sujet:

Électricité en piano input à 4 boutons, très facile même à la manette, et aucune obligation de faire une séquence, c'est toujours la même version, +2 en garde.
Glissade toujours unsafe quelque soit la distance, mais on peut gérer un truc assez correct avec une bonne distance.
Rainbow roll positive en garde, lenteur SFV mais le manque d'anti air devrait la rendre viable, un peu comme le run de Ken ou les divekick d'Akuma. Ne crossup jamais sauf v trigger
Choppe spéciale assez lente mais ça devrait pouvoir passer au même titre que la dive de Birdie.
Pas de 3 frames.
Portée de la choppe minable.
Long recover sur le dash spécial mais je m'attendais à pire, sera viable je pense, crossup les corps à terre.
Le rolling horizontal stop est assez viable, recover rapide, mais la rolling est toujours punissable légèrement, ou méchamment si super, et la portée de la choppe donnera pas un truc super fort.
Le vskill est relativement viable, en combo ou en pressing, mais dur de charger de la barre naturellement, ça sera dépendant de la propension du saut HK à ne pas être puni, il faut toucher pour charger de la barre avec le v-skill.
Les v-trigger sont fort, en combo ou en mixup voire dans le neutral, seul défaut est qu'ils se consomment vite et se chargent lentement
Rolling verticale EX invincible, pas mal.
st.HP un de ses meilleurs normaux, portée assez naze (SFV) mais au dessus de la moyenne, crush counter, cancellable
Bonne vitesse de marche surtout en avant
Pas de petit saut à la Blanka, il est lent et haut, mais le st.HK a l'air correct, à voir.
saut MK crossup

Donc au final un perso qui devrait s'avérer fort, un peu comme Rashid et Birdie: surtout du fait du manque d'option adverse. Une fois mis au coin il peut vraiment tuer, mais il a pas le même wall carry que Rashid et il ne construit pas de v trigger aussi facilement.

Grosse faiblesse défensive dans les pressing, mauvais v reversal et pas de 3 frame

Le perso est fun, l'électricité rendue accessible à tous c'est cool j'ai toujours trouvé ça stylé en pressing dans SF4.

----------


## Nightou

hannnnn ça donne plus rien les défis survival? wtf ça sert a quoi ce mode alors? 

du coup ouai je lvl up mes persos

c'est long...

merci les gens

les demos ça file 1000 xp par perso ... fini la fm apparemment

----------


## Nightou

bon super ça boost mes persos low lvl et ça gratte 1000 xp par ci par la donc ça lvl up et me rapporte de la fm

merci encore

- - - Mise à jour - - -

haaaaaaaaaaaaan ça y est j'ai eu mes 20 k fm manquant jpeut prendre mon ptit blanka :D

----------


## ababa

Hier j'ai cru que le jeu avait encore buggué pendant la mainteance du server car les persos non débloqués étaient plus grisés et sans l'icône du caddie, j'ai cru que le bug se répétait encore et que j'aurais tout le roster, Blanka y compris gratuitement  ::ninja::

----------


## Seb Ryu 84

J'ai testé vite fait Blanka... je passe mon tour...

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Pour développer un peu plus, ça vient surtout du design et de l'animation (certes détaillée) auquel je n'accroche pas du tout. C'est bizarre car dans le 2 ou le 4, ça ne me dérangeait pas...

Et cette portée de nain de jardin... du même avis que Kami pour le coup...

Je vais faire les trials pour voir un peu plus mais je ne pense la toucher plus que ça. Il y a d'autre persos qui me tentent plus si je veux varier (Guile, Zangief, Chun-li, Abigail, Kolin, ...)

----------


## yodaxy

C'est vrai que niveau portée son bas HP fait tout bizarre après SF II (et le IV aussi, dans une moindre mesure).

Son bas MK est assez traître, on a l'impression qu'il va pas toucher alors qu'en fait si. Comme d'hab les hitboxes sont un peu aux fraises.

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Le perso est plutôt cool je trouve et il a des phases perturbantes :
















Ah et Alex gagne un nouveau combo  ::lol::

----------


## LeChameauFou

Capcom n'ont pas fait une saloperie du genre on ne peut plus acheter son personnage à l'unité ? Si je veux prendre juste sakura ou blanka c'est soit FM soit season pass. Juri à l'époque j'ai mis 6e pour l'avoir, là rien du tout.

----------


## yodaxy



----------


## SquiZz

Ho ho ho

----------


## ababa

::XD:: 

On veut tout le roster en peluche Blanka  ::lol::

----------


## LeChameauFou

Putain l'horreur que ce serait pour Abigail.

----------


## Yoggsothoth

> Capcom n'ont pas fait une saloperie du genre on ne peut plus acheter son personnage à l'unité ? Si je veux prendre juste sakura ou blanka c'est soit FM soit season pass. Juri à l'époque j'ai mis 6e pour l'avoir, là rien du tout.


Si c'est toujours possible ! Faut prendre l'intitulé " costume inclus personnage" et donc ton perso .

----------


## wcxd

Wahou, maintenant que je joue à DBFZ je me rends compte à quel point SFV est lent, et qu'il y a une étrange impression de jouer sous l'eau. 
Un véritable choc.

----------


## LeChameauFou

> Si c'est toujours possible ! Faut prendre l'intitulé " costume inclus personnage" et donc ton perso .


cool, merci

----------


## ziafab

> Si c'est toujours possible ! Faut prendre l'intitulé " costume inclus personnage" et donc ton perso .


C'est combien un personnage en € ?

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Hummm 6 Euros je crois .

----------


## ziafab

> Hummm 6 Euros je crois .


Merci.
C'est cher pour ce que c'est et si on les veut tous. Mais pour en avoir un ou deux qui nous plaisent vraiment, ça peut aller...

----------


## LeChameauFou

Blanka ca a l'air d'être le perso a charge le plus abordable. J'en bave quand même sur les défi  mais j'ai réussi a prendre deux match en cas super bronze.

----------


## Mr Thy

J'essaierai de m'y mettre dimanche.

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

> Wahou, maintenant que je joue à DBFZ je me rends compte à quel point SFV est lent, et qu'il y a une étrange impression de jouer sous l'eau. 
> Un véritable choc.


Je ne suis pas assez connaisseur pour me permettre un quelconque commentaire, mais l'autre jour après avoir joué à Tekken pendant un bon moment (depuis quelques semaines) mon fils m'a proposé de doser à SFV que je n'avais plus touché depuis des mois. Je précise qu'il est totalement débutant. Il m'a défoncé 5 fois de suite : 100% de victoires !  ::P:  J'avais l'impression d'être complètement teubé, j'avais tout oublié de SFV.  ::O:

----------


## ziafab

Bon, j'ai fini le mode histoire générale (pour la 1ère fois et sans passer de combat, je précise) et je n'ai toucher aucun FM ! Je suis deg. Ils ont enlevé tous les FM ou quoi ?
Je voulais trois persos, 2 en FM et peut-être me payer Blanka.

Maintenant, je ne peux plus prendre qu'un perso en FM. Et donc, pour le coup, je laisse tomber les autres persos dont celui que je prévoyais d'acheter. Capcom m'em :Rock: de donc tant pis pour lui !!

----------


## yodaxy

Oui le survival et le mode general story ne donnent plus de FM depuis la sortie de l'Arcade Edition (donc depuis Janvier).

Sinon tu as un soldat à battre dans Extra Battle qui donne 20 000 XP (ce qui, selon le niveau de ton perso peut te donner jusqu'à 10 000 FM à chaque fois). Attention il est hard et tu n'as droit qu'à 3 essais  :;):

----------


## Mr Thy

La seules choses qui donnent de la FM sont les missions, les extra battle et chaque fois qu'un perso gagne un niveau.

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Les mecs qui lâchent pas avec Blanka  ::XD::

----------


## Supergounou

Charge bas/haut cancel double qcf, c'est possible ça?

Sinon l'histoire de Blanka est encore pire que les autres...

----------


## Mr Thy

Pour Bison? Oui
Tu peux même faire le double QCF au début du stomp, la CA sortira dès qu'il touche.

----------


## Supergounou

Non pour Blanka, y a un défi où il faut faire charge bas/haut+K et super juste derrière en cancel d'après la démo, j'imagine qu'il faut bourrer à mort mais j'arrive pas.

----------


## Mr Thy

Ouais, faut bourrer. Fait un 720 style Zangief après la charge. Ca passe aussi.

----------


## Supergounou

Genre charge 1-7 > bourrage 720 anticlockwise?

----------


## Mr Thy

Ouais.

----------


## Supergounou

::sad:: 

J'ai même essayé 2...369K236P, ça fait juste la charge alors que mes inputs ont l'air propres.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Des super qcf avec des persos à charge, meilleure idée au monde  :tired:

----------


## Mr Thy

> J'ai même essayé 2...369K236P, ça fait juste la charge alors que mes inputs ont l'air propres.


Ouais, c'est de cette façon que je le fais. Ca dois être une question de timing du P alors.

----------


## Kamikaze

Faut cancel sur le hit du K, mais c'est bien 2369K236P, fais le dans le vide pour chopper le timing

----------


## Supergounou

Comment ça, faut pas bourrer en fait? Remboursez!  :Cell:

----------


## Kamikaze

Tu peux le faire sans V trigger aussi, entraine toi

2369 lk 236 p

----------


## Supergounou

Bon ça veut vraiment pas. J'ai essayé à plusieurs distances, et effectivement en me reculant un peu j'ai réussi 1 fois (sur peut-être 100 essais), je dois être trop mou sur mon d-pad pour changer. Mes inputs sont pourtant bons:



Je me plaignais des défis trop simples sur les premières saisons, et là Blanka se rajoute à la liste des persos dont je n'arriverai jamais à débloquer la FM  :Emo:

----------


## Kamikaze

Essaye plus lentement, le jeu est plus lent que tu ne le crois, il faut faire le 236 P sur le hit, attends le hit et fais le

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Et rien à voir avec la distance, tu peux te coller à Ryu

- - - Mise à jour - - -




- - - Mise à jour - - -

Regarde au ralenti et regarde quand j'appuie sur P, c'est assez tard

----------


## Supergounou

Ben en fait je pense vraiment être en retard sur le 236P, du coup en me reculant le hit de la charge se fait plus tard ce qui me laisse plus de temps pour faire la manip. En tous cas j'ai réussi une fois à distance, zéro au cac.

Mais je réessaierai demain, là j'ai un peu de la bouillie dans le cerveau  ::): 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Regarde au ralenti et regarde quand j'appuie sur P, c'est assez tard


C'est beaucoup plus tôt que moi

----------


## Mr Thy

Bah, quand je fais 236K236P que je roule sur les boutons de K a P, la CA sort sur le negative edge du P. Donc c'est plus tard que tu ne le crois.
La technique du 720 sert justement à retarder le P, du moins pour moi, car j'ai tendance a le faire trop rapidement avec le 236K blabla.

----------


## Kamikaze

Ah faut que t'ailles plus vite alors ouais. En vtrigger le timing sera encore plus rapide car la roll verticale sort plus vite.

Mais c'est clairement pas le défi le plus facile, y'a plein d'autres timing qui viennent te gêner, comme d'hab décompose le combo jusqu'à ce que tu sois suffisamment confort pour isoler la séquence difficile et ça rentrera après

- - - Mise à jour - - -

C'est le timing de la roll verticale dans le combo qui va te faire chier (le plus dur) et te gêner pour le finish (pas facile) surtout, mais va en training, en mode v trigger infini et fais le 2369K236P. Quand tu l'auras tu pourras te concentrer sur la roll verticale qui rattrape après l'horizontal puis tu pourras faire l'enchainement des deux

----------


## Supergounou

> Bah, quand je fais 236K236P que je roule sur les boutons de K a P, la CA sort sur le negative edge du P.


Ça c'est peut-être un indice, j'ai effectivement beaucoup de mal avec le negative edge dans ce fichu jeu. Genre juste un cmk.stomp light avec nekalli, si je ne me concentre pas ça me sort le moyen stomp. Ça me faisait pas ça avec SF4.

Sinon Kami, le début du combo ne me pose vraiment pas de soucis, j'y arrive à 100%, c'est juste cette putain de super qui sort pas.

Les timings précis, ça ne dérange pas, mais je suis de nature trop calme, je suis vraiment mauvais sur les combos 1000 inputs à la seconde, pour ça que j'aime pas les targets/gattlings.

----------


## Kamikaze

chelou, faut que tu t'entraines à accélérer sur ce dernier quart avant avant alors, franchement avec l'entrainement ça devrait te rentrer et plus te poser problème. Tu peux commencer le quart de cercle avant et valider quand Blanka touche avec P, ou alors tu peux le faire très vite au moment du hit

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Mais t'es pas obligé d'utiliser le negative edge, il intervient pas naturellement là

----------


## Supergounou

> Mais t'es pas obligé d'utiliser le negative edge, il intervient pas naturellement là


C'est pas ce que je voulais dire, je ne l'utilise pas volontairement, mais c'est possible que le negative edge du K l'emporte sur l'input du P? #boutonquicolle

----------


## Mr Thy

Tu restes appuyé combien de temps sur le K?

----------


## Supergounou

Ben j'ai l'impression que je ne peux pas appuyer moins longtemps, mais comme j'en parlais il y a quelques temps j'ai l'impression que les boutons de mon fightpad ont perdu de leur retour, comme s'ils étaient "collés". 

On va dire que ça vient de là  ::ninja::

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Attends de voir le défi N°10  ::trollface::

----------


## Supergounou

S'il y a une charge bas/haut + super, j'essaye même pas  ::P: 

Ça me saoule n'empêche, je fini MeatBoy et Celeste à 100% mais je suis incapable de faire un putain de combo sur SF5...

----------


## Kamikaze

Tiens yaourt dis moi, j'ai retesté le hori fightpad machin que j'avais acheté, il est pas mal en fait. Mais j'ai le modèle avec la croix modifiable machin (tu peux la faire pivoter), toi t'avais l'autre c'est ça? Y'a eu un nouveau modèle depuis ou pas? T'en es toujours content? Je pense que je vais aussi acheter le modèle que t'avais pour voir

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Toi t'as celui la?
http://stores.horiusa.com/fighting-c...playstation-4/

Il a l'air plus cool, la croix modifiable m'emballe pas plus que ça

----------


## Mr Thy

> Attends de voir le défi N°10


J'avoue que le timing est un peu chaud. Mais ça vaut pas Karin. Rien ne vaut Karin. Sale blondasse de chi*sse.

----------


## Supergounou

> Toi t'as celui la?
> http://stores.horiusa.com/fighting-c...playstation-4/
> 
> Il a l'air plus cool, la croix modifiable m'emballe pas plus que ça


C'est celui que j'ai, on en avait discuté avec Yaourt y a pas peu on était d'accord pour dire que niveau finition c'était pas folichon. Perso je trouve aussi la croix un peu trop grosse, déjà que je suis mou dessus ça ne m'aide pas (avis totalement subjectif). Pour le coup je préférais celle du X360.

----------


## Kamikaze

Ouais le problème des pad 360 c'est qu'ils se niquent à une vitesse D:

----------


## Hige

> J'avoue que le timing est un peu chaud. Mais ça vaut pas Karin. Rien ne vaut Karin. Sale blondasse de chi*sse.


 :Cigare:

----------


## Seb Ryu 84

> Tiens yaourt dis moi, j'ai retesté le hori fightpad machin que j'avais acheté, il est pas mal en fait. Mais j'ai le modèle avec la croix modifiable machin (tu peux la faire pivoter), toi t'avais l'autre c'est ça? Y'a eu un nouveau modèle depuis ou pas? T'en es toujours content? Je pense que je vais aussi acheter le modèle que t'avais pour voir
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> Toi t'as celui la?
> http://stores.horiusa.com/fighting-c...playstation-4/
> 
> Il a l'air plus cool, la croix modifiable m'emballe pas plus que ça


Oui, c'est celui que nous avons tous.

Pour info, j'ai eu les 2 (le pro comme toi qui m'a finalement servi a dualmodder mon stick) et le "simple". Et... je préfère en tout point la version simple (croix, boutons et forme du pad)!
Pour info, la version "simple" est sorti en second, ce qui signifie (pour moi) que HORI même reconnaît qu'il fallait corriger des choses...
Si, finalement, t'aimes bien le PRO, tu devrais bien aimé le "simple".

Par contre, depuis quelque temps on ne trouve plus le simple pour PS4 à 45€ (prix normal) et il faut se rabattre sur la version XONE (la version blanche, trop belle!).
Pour moi, le seul défaut de la version blanche (pour nous, joueurs PC), c'est que l'assignation des fonctions des boutons gâchette est plus compliqué (mais il y a plus de possibilité).
Sinon côté matos, ça semble être strictement le même (je ne l'ai pas testé vu que j'ai déjà 2 version simple PS4).

Après, un "gros" joueur comme toi risque de le plier en 2 secondes (voir avec Yaourt). Moi, perso, j'ai pas de soucis, mais je ne joue qu'une heure par jour...

----------


## Kamikaze

Ouais je vais essayer de bien fumer le pro voir s'il tient la route niveau bouton et croix et je prendrai sûrement le simple. C'est vraiment le désespoir niveau pad de qualité...

----------


## Seb Ryu 84

J'ai vu que tu critiquais la croix de la XONE, as-tu essayé une V3?

----------


## Kamikaze

Ah, j'ai testé que la V1 je pense, à la sortie de la console, t'as un lien, ou ça se trouve facile?

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Ça a l'air strictement identique visuellement en tout cas

----------


## Seb Ryu 84

Non, je l'ai pris à la fnac plein pot  :B): 

Par contre, là aussi j'ai les 2 (V1 et V3) et je trouve la croix bien plus douce sur la V3 (et les boutons de tranche LARGEMENT mieux).

Par contre, ça reste une croix avec microswitch donc, comme au stick arcade, il faut bien appuyer sur les diagonales pour les faire. C'est un coup à prendre.
Pour te dire, en ce moment, j'alterne entre le HORI et la XONE V3 (mais j'ai quand même pris pas mal l'habitude des 6 boutons en façade).

Mais il faut vraiment la tester pour savoir. Pour le coup, ça ne te coûte rien de la prendre et de la retourner si elle ne te convient pas  :;): 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Pour la V3, il te suffit de vérifier qu'elle soit compatible "dent bleu".

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Et si jamais tu kiffais, tu pourrais même prendre une Elite pour faire durer le plaisir  ::ninja:: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Par contre, je suis d'accord, impossible de jouer avec la croix de la V1  :tired:

----------


## Kamikaze

Bon va falloir que je teste ça alors

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Ah mais elle me dit quelque chose l'Elite, elle est sortie avant la v3 non?

- - - Mise à jour - - -

La croix de l'elite a l'air pas mal, mais faut voir si cette daube vaut son prix

----------


## Seb Ryu 84

oui, elle est sorti bien avant. Mais elle a l'avantage de semble plus costaud et SURTOUT: on peut y mettre un cercle à la place de la croix!!!!

Maintenant je n'en ai jamais testé...

----------


## Kamikaze

Ouais pareil je me rappelle que le prix, et surtout la qualité de merde de la V1, m'avait donné pas du tout envie, faut que je trouve un moyen de la chopper avec retour facile si je la prends, si elle marche pas à ce prix là  :tired:

----------


## LeChameauFou

pour Blanka, ça va paraitre bizarre, j'arrive à leak le b-f PP, u-d KK nature mais je n'arrive pas à faire l'exécution de ça sur un combo. 
Ensuite le combo avec du piano input (déjà beaucoup plus simple qu'autrefois) me sort un coup de poing avant. Et si je tiens ma manette comme les japonais pour pianoter je n'ai plus accès aux high.  Pad ps4 oblige.

----------


## wcxd

Le pad Elite a eu d'excellents retours un peu partout, beaucoup le considèrent comme le meilleur pad existant.
Maintenant je n'ai jamais rien lu concernant son utilisation sur un jeu de baston.

Et concernant le Hori V1 (avec croix inclinable), si je me souviens bien il est beaucoup plus fragile que le V2, à cause justement du système de croix qui est moins résistant que un modèle "fixe".

----------


## Kamikaze

Bon, je vais devoir me prendre ce elite et tester alors

----------


## Seb Ryu 84

Oui et fais nous un retour! Ça m’intéresse  :;):

----------


## Kamikaze

Le hori vous avez une recommandation pour où l'acheter?

----------


## yodaxy

J'ai un pad Elite et ça ne vaut clairement pas son prix. Et je l'ai payé moins de 100 euros  ::ninja:: 

La croix est bof pour les jeux de base et encore pire pour les jeux de baston. En réalité il y a deux croix différentes, une normale et une incurvée (une sorte de rond), j'ai testé les deux et c'est vraiment naze. La croix normale est meilleure mais c'est pas folichon quand même.

Mais le pire sur ce pad ce sont les grips en caoutchouc qui se barrent au bout de 6 mois. Bonjour la finition pour un pad à ce prix...

Je préfère largement le pad Hori (j'en ai re-commandé un sur priceminister d'ailleurs, j'avais des points qui traînaient).

----------


## Kamikaze

AH! Bah ça calme, le hori blanc me tente bien là

Mais déçu pour le Elite, putain y'a pas une manette viable sur ce marché de merde, faut qu'on lance un business les mecs

----------


## yodaxy

Oui, après la manette reste très bien pour tout le reste (jeux 3D), excepté les grips, ça c'est vraiment inacceptable. 

Il y a des palettes qui permettent de remplacer des boutons mais je ne m'en sert jamais. Je me dit qu'un pad one normal aurait été aussi efficace en fait  ::P: 

Le pad Hori blanc est vendu 45€ sur priceminister/Amazon (neuf).

----------


## Kamikaze

Le seul truc qui m'intéresse c'est la croix donc bon, après faut que les boutons tiennent mais ça généralement ça va

----------


## Seb Ryu 84

Le hori blanc est trop beau ouaip! Reste à voir le système de paramétrage des gâchettes. Sur le noir, il n'y a que 2 possibilités mais c'est rapide au moins. 

Je suis déçu sinon par ton avis Yodaxy, il me faisait un peu rêver quand même...

Ensuite reste tous les pads Nacon et celui-ci de Brook (une marque qui fait dans la carte mère pour stick arcade). mais aucun véritable retour de mon côté.

----------


## Kamikaze

Nacon c'est de l'énorme merde, tout ce qu'il font

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Le Elite je suis mega curieux aussi quand même, vendre un truc naze aussi cher, faut que je vois s'il est pas présenté dans un magasin ou un truc du genre.
Mais bon ça m'étonne pas tant que ça au final, leur controller ont toujours été bof niveau prix qualité, pareil pour sony etc.

Me faut mon graal du pad  :tired:

----------


## Seb Ryu 84

Avec tout le temps que tu passes sur les jeux de bastons, tu devrais passer au stick non? Au moins t'en prends un pour la vie.

----------


## Kamikaze

J'en ai un qui traine mais c'est vraiment pas mon truc, d'ailleurs je vais le vendre  ::ninja:: 

Je désespère pas de trouver une bonne manette, me faut juste une croix précise bordayl§

Après l'air de rien les pad Xbox 360 tiennent, mais clairement ils se désagrègent ces trucs, faut que je me mette à les démonter et les réparer/nettoyer je pense que je peux améliorer ça.

Je fonde de grands espoir dans ce Hori blanc

---

Je trouve la course carrément trop longue sur les stick d'arcade, me faudrait un truc hyper mega plus TIGHT, que ce soit le stick en lui même ou les boutons. Je veux un truc ultra ultra sensible, là ça m'énerve trop, même pas envie d'apprendre. Et ça vient pas du stick, j'en ai testé plusieurs c'est toujours cette même sensation de truc trop lâche, trop gros, trop de course

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Genre je veux que ça sorte un dash avant quand tu tousse

- - - Mise à jour - - -

éternue pour faire 720

- - - Mise à jour - - -

dragon quand un bus passe dans la rue

----------


## Seb Ryu 84

Hé hé, j'ai exactement la même sensation (pas pour les boutons mais pour le joystick).

Apparemment, si j'ai bien compris, il faudrait mettre un plus gros "actuator" pour réduire la course et changer le ressort pour qu'il revienne plus vite... 

et puis il faut bbeeeaaaauuuucccccouuuuupppp d'entrainement  :tired:  en ne touchant plus un pad  ::rolleyes::  (ca c'est mon problème  ::XD:: )

----------


## Kamikaze

con el señor actuator

----------


## Wahou

J'aimerai bien bichonner un peu mon stick mais j'ai toujours pas eu le courage d'ouvrir la bête, trop peur de merder sur un truc...
J'ai un bouton (le Lp  :^_^: ) qui faiblit gentiement. Rien d'alarmant mais j'aurai bien renouvelé les ressorts ((si c'est de ça dont il s'agit). C'est une opération compliquée ? Vous recommandez quoi comme revendeur en ligne ou sur la capitale ?
Idéalement j'aurai bien testé aussi un autre stick (plus rigide) et peut etre un réducteur. Ça se bidouille sans peine ? 
Pour mémoire mon stick c'est le Madcatz TE soulcalibur édition.

----------


## Seb Ryu 84

Mr Thy est appelé à l'accueil, Mr Thy...

----------


## Supergounou

> J'ai un bouton (le Lp ) qui faiblit gentiement.


Ah bah tiens, comme c'est bizarre!  ::P:

----------


## Seb Ryu 84

Sinon, Wahoo, pour ma petite expérience, c'est vraiment facile de modder un stick. Je ne suis pas expert en électronique et j'ai pourtant (sur mon Q4):

- dualmodder (ajout d'un PCB hori PS4) en suivant le tuto de Yamato;
- essayer un guide hoctogonal (sans grand intérêt, j'avais déjà vraiment pris le coup avec le guide carré);
- ajouter des mousses dans les boutons pour les rendre "silentieux";
- remplacer le joystick par un Sanwa silentieux (sinon divorce...);

Pour les pièces, j'ai commandé ici sans  soucis  :;):  Ils sont sérieux et rapides!

----------


## Mr Thy

> Mr Thy est appelé à l'accueil, Mr Thy...


Non.

Kamikaze, si tu veux du tight, un Seimitsu LS-56/58 (le ressort est plus rigide sur le 56) avec un mod Short Throw de Kowal. Je l'utilise pour des schmups, pour des jeux de baston je le trouvais un poil trop "rapide" (genre, je regarde en direction stick, il s'engage déjà). Le mod short throw abaisse le gate, ce qui fait que l'actuateur tape plus vite en butée, donc il y a une course plus réduite.$

Wahou, pour le bouton, ce qui fait la tension du retour c'est simplement le switch electronique du bouton (un Sanwa SW-68). On peut facilement enlever le switch du bouton, mais pour ouvrir le switch c'est du chipotage (faut forcer l'ouverture avec un tournevis fin, et si jamais ça ouvre d'un seul coup, tu risque de faire sauter la petite boule qui repose sur le ressort (une petite boule minuscule, qui s'élance quelques mètres dans ta pièce, je te laisse deviner combien de temps tu peux chercher).

Tu peux acheter le switch séparément, c'est moins d'un euro. Mais si tu veux pas te faire chier, je te conseille simplement de remplacer le bouton avec un autre que t'utilises beaucoup moins (genre le select ou start). Enlever un bouton et replacer un bouton Sanwa c'est simple comme bonjour (faut juste pousser deux petit clips par dessous, et recliquer le nouveau en lieu et place. Le cablage, tu t'en fous de la direction sur un TE). 
En général, bidouiller un stick, à part si t'as deux mains gauches ou tu veux faire des trucs moins "standards" (fabriquer tes propres gates etc), c'est archi simple.

Pour le stick, faut toujours te demander ce que tu veux.
Simplement plus rigide? Mettre un ressort plus dur.
Réduire la zone d'actuation? Mettre un actuateur plus gros (et avant qu'il y avait des actuateurs custom, les gens enroulaient juste du tape autour de l'actuateur standard, tu peux faire ça pour voir si c'est ce que tu veux avant d'acheter des trucs préfaits).
Dis toi qu'il y a quand même une certaine différence de feeling entre un JLF (que tu as) et un Seimitsu (qui utilise des boutons avec leviers). Le JLF fait très mou comparé à un Seimitsu, mais aussi plus léger. Un Hayabusa est un compromis entre les deux.
Et puis y a les sticks Coréens qui ont encore un feeling totalement différent (pas de gate mais un caoutchouc qui se compresse, à part celui d'Infiltration).

----------


## yodaxy

> Le hori blanc est trop beau ouaip! Reste à voir le système de paramétrage des gâchettes. Sur le noir, il n'y a que 2 possibilités mais c'est rapide au moins. 
> 
> Je suis déçu sinon par ton avis Yodaxy, il me faisait un peu rêver quand même...
> 
> Ensuite reste tous les pads Nacon et celui-ci de Brook (une marque qui fait dans la carte mère pour stick arcade). mais aucun véritable retour de mon côté.


Pour le pad Hori Xbox (le blanc) c'est différent du pad PS4 : tu appuies sur le bouton assign, puis sur le bouton que tu veux remplacer et enfin sur le bouton que tu veux mettre à la place. C'est un coup à prendre et c'est plus compliqué que la version PS4 mais tu peux reconfigurer tous tes boutons. Par contre il n'y a plus de turbo (c'était pratique sur certains jeux).

Ouais je déconseille vraiment le pad Elite, j'étais vraiment déçu  :Emo:

----------


## Seb Ryu 84

Je comprends pourquoi ils ont fait ça mais c'est relou quand même. Je préfère largement le système du hori noir!

----------


## yodaxy

C'est pratique car tu peux changer aussi la position des boutons de façade.

----------


## Wahou

Ok pour le bouton ! Je vais tenter une banale inversion pour commencer.
En fait suite au message de Kami sur la longueur de la route je me faisais la réflexion que moi aussi je trouvais que la butée était bien loin du neutral. Ça m’oblige à des contorsions importantes sur les manips compliquées (j’ai pas des pattes de pianiste en plus). Sur certains moves, où il faut revenir au neutral, comme les IAD, ou même sur les 720 comme je les fait en butée, c’est beaucoup de chemin et de temps.
Du coup ma solution serait de réduire l’actuateur? Après peut être que augmenter la résistance du stick aura aussi un effet positif en m’évitant de devoir ramener le stick après avoir poussé (pour les IAD notamment). Mon stick actuel est super souple ce qui est pratique pour avoir un input sans effort mais  j’etais curieux de tester autre chose. Ça consiste en quoi le coup du scotch en gros?
Merci des conseils Seb et Thy. 
Il  n’y a pas de thread dédié au fait? Je vous fait un retour après mes premières bidouilles.
Dans un deuxième temps j’aimerai bien changer le plexi n’etant pas un fan absolu de Soul Calibur (ni du dessin d’ailleurs). En gros il faut acheter une plaque de plexi transparente et imprimer un modèle à glisser en dessous?

----------


## LeChameauFou

Arrêtez de parler de vos boutons, on est pas à jeuxvidéo.com ici !

----------


## yodaxy

On devrait avoir des sticks arcade comme à l'époque de la borne de SF1 :



 ::P:

----------


## Kamikaze

Intéressant, Alioune dit qu'il est sur le Pro apparemment

----------


## von_yaourt

Non mais depuis la sortie il est dessus. En 2016 je te disais déjà que je jouais avec le même pad qu'Alioune.  :^_^:

----------


## Kamikaze

Il était sur le cyborg de saitek à la base donc il change des fois  ::o: 

S'il est dessus depuis 2016 c'est plutôt bon signe

----------


## von_yaourt

Au Red Bull Kumite 2016 il avait déjà sa Hori, et je le savais puisque je venais de la commander. Ensuite l'année dernière il a fait des stocks de la nouvelle édition.

----------


## Kamikaze

Je vais m'entrainer avec voir ce que ça donne, ça a l'air pas mal pour l'instant.

----------


## von_yaourt

> Je vais m'entrainer avec voir ce que ça donne, ça a l'air pas mal pour l'instant.


C'est très bien jusqu'à ce que les boutons lâchent. J'ai commandé des nappes connectiques à un moddeur de stick qui les revendait, j'espère ne pas m'être fait arnaquer, mais je devrais avoir de quoi réparer mon pad pour les trois prochaines années normalement.  ::P:

----------


## Kamikaze

Hahahaha tu me fileras les bons plans le moment venu  ::ninja:: 

Enfin t'façon je pense tester le modèle normal aussi, la croix réglable me glonfle un peu

----------


## von_yaourt

Le coup de la croix réglable c'est juste du gadget, si t'y touches pas ça change rien et ça ne se dérègle pas, perso j'ai tout en position initiale et ça me convient parfaitement. Le modèle non pro a les mêmes boutons, la même croix et la même PCB, mais la forme est différente, je la trouve un peu moins confortable.

----------


## Kamikaze

Ouais c'est juste pour voir, ça me dérange pas trop mais tout ce bazar fait vraiment usine à gaz et je trouve que la croix se décale un peu, je sais pas si c'est moi, mais bon je l'ai pas encore trop utilisé

Je me fais des sessions d'instant burning kick avec viper pour le roder

----------


## Mr Thy

> Ok pour le bouton ! Je vais tenter une banale inversion pour commencer.
> En fait suite au message de Kami sur la longueur de la route je me faisais la réflexion que moi aussi je trouvais que la butée était bien loin du neutral. Ça m’oblige à des contorsions importantes sur les manips compliquées (j’ai pas des pattes de pianiste en plus). Sur certains moves, où il faut revenir au neutral, comme les IAD, ou même sur les 720 comme je les fait en butée, c’est beaucoup de chemin et de temps.
> Du coup ma solution serait de réduire l’actuateur? Après peut être que augmenter la résistance du stick aura aussi un effet positif en m’évitant de devoir ramener le stick après avoir poussé (pour les IAD notamment). Mon stick actuel est super souple ce qui est pratique pour avoir un input sans effort mais  j’etais curieux de tester autre chose. Ça consiste en quoi le coup du scotch en gros?
> Merci des conseils Seb et Thy. 
> Il  n’y a pas de thread dédié au fait? Je vous fait un retour après mes premières bidouilles.
> Dans un deuxième temps j’aimerai bien changer le plexi n’etant pas un fan absolu de Soul Calibur (ni du dessin d’ailleurs). En gros il faut acheter une plaque de plexi transparente et imprimer un modèle à glisser en dessous?


Voila les mods des pauvres sur le JLF. 



Le truc du tape, consiste à faire un actuateur plus gros, mais façon MacGyver.
L'actuateur est le bout en plasique en bout de tige qui a deux fonctions spécifiques : activer les switch, et bloquer la course de la tige sur le pivot en butant contre le gate.
Quand tu grossis l'actuateur, les switch seront activés plus rapidement (donc moins de zone morte) et l'actuateur tapera plus rapidement sur le gate, donc ça réduit la course maximale.
Le gros problème de la methode tape, c'est que tout est fait à la main. Tu peux en mettre trop, pas de façon uniforme, pas à la bonne hauteur. Donc il faut être assez méticuleux. L'avantage c'est que c'est reversible facilement. T'as merdé? T'enlèves. Ca casse rien.

Il y a u thread dans le forum de baston plus bas.
Et pour le plexi, oui, tu peux trouver des plaques de plexi et des template photoshop (pour savoir où couper et mettre les trous des boutons). Faut juste faire attention que tu prend le plexi pour le bon modèle, parce que Mad Catz à changé le layout plusieures fois entre les variations de TE/Round 2 etc...

----------


## ababa

Luffy a tout compris  ::lol:: 

La qualitance de ce pad, si j'avais su, j'aurais gardé cette manette du temps de ma PS1  :Emo:

----------


## Wahou

Cool, merci pour les précisions. Ca a l'air un peu au dessus de mes capacités. Me connaissant je vais faire du travail de sagouin. Je vais plutôt opter pour un truc "tout fait", genre juste un manche avec un actuateur réduit. Je sais pas si ça existe pour mon stick maisc'est pas trop cher j'en profiterai, peut être essayer la forme en poire aussi.

----------


## LeChameauFou

topangcoin 2018 hori fightpad edition streamé/diffusé et commenté sur la chaine de ... MindGame Arcade ?

----------


## Hige

Faudrait déjà qu'on finisse la 2017  ::ninja::

----------


## Supergounou

Avec les 2 de Wahou et la mienne, on est à +1 au compteur, c'est déjà pas mal  :^_^:

----------


## Kamikaze

Ouais le format 5 match gagnant quand tu veux en X moi, avec pool, c'est carrément pas viable je pense, beaucoup trop long et trop d'inconnues.

Le mieux c'est un format rapide et brutal à la zob' qu'on peut faire régulièrement. Genre les tournois Tekken 7 c'est bien cool, à 8 avec une loser braguette tu peux en faire 3/4 dans la soirée. 

Sinon j'ai fait un tournoi ESL récemment c'est encore plus violent, 2 match gagnant, mort subite (1 seul arbre), mais c'était parfait niveau orga et timing.

Et j'ai aussi fait un 30 personnes avec loser bracket et un stream, le stream a ralenti le truc à mort donc ça a pris 4/5 heures, mais sans stream c'était plié en 2h facile, voire moins

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Et que des gens qui se connaissent pas et parlent pas la même langues

M'enfin après j'pense que les sessions à la pisse sont plus fun qu'un tournoi mais si y'a des chauds, moi je suis chaud pour commenter haha

----------


## Supergounou

Perso j'adore le format poule unique, qui permet de rencontrer tout le monde. Même si je sais que si je ne vous avais pas poussé au cul et sans (la grosse) récompense (de Thy), c'était mort d'avance.

----------


## Kamikaze

Ouais dans l'absolu ça me plait bien aussi, mais c'est niveau orga quoi, disponibilité des gens toussa

----------


## Mr Thy

J'ai toujours mes Sanwa en or (véritable plastique 0.4 carats) qui trainent hein.

----------


## Supergounou

::wub:: 

N'empêche c'était royal à l'époque, offrir SF5 au gagnant de la pool alors que le jeu sortait 6 mois après, c'était vraiment grand prince. Et merci à Yogg et Benano pour avoir eux aussi proposé de beaux cadeaux au reste du podium, on a souvent tendance à l'oublier.

----------


## Mr Thy

> Cool, merci pour les précisions. Ca a l'air un peu au dessus de mes capacités. Me connaissant je vais faire du travail de sagouin. Je vais plutôt opter pour un truc "tout fait", genre juste un manche avec un actuateur réduit. Je sais pas si ça existe pour mon stick maisc'est pas trop cher j'en profiterai, peut être essayer la forme en poire aussi.


Tu va jamais y arriver avec cette mentalité  ::): 
Nan sérieux, tu peux rien casser. Si tu sais manier un tournevis et une paire de ciseaux, t'es déjà à 98,2 % de capacités nécessaires, surtout pour le mod avec du papier collant. Remplacer l'actuateur est même plus "technique" (faut enlever un circlip pour décrocher l'actuateur).
Si t'as un MadCatz Soul Calibur, tu devrais avoir du full Sanwa.

Pour la poire, dit toi qu'un stick japonais avec une poire ne réagit pas du tout comme un stick coréen avec poire. Mais bon, demande au Tekkeneux. Vorsh est passé sur du Crown je crois.

- - - Updated - - -




> N'empêche c'était royal à l'époque, offrir SF5 au gagnant de la pool alors que le jeu sortait 6 mois après, c'était vraiment grand prince. Et merci à Yogg et Benano pour avoir eux aussi proposé de beaux cadeaux au reste du podium, on a souvent tendance à l'oublier.


Avec le vainqueur qui n'a pratiquement rien fait avec  ::): 

Comme moi et Tekken  ::ninja::  (on me l'avait offert aussi).

----------


## Supergounou

> Avec le vainqueur qui n'a pratiquement rien fait avec 
> 
> Comme moi et Tekken  (on me l'avait offert aussi).


C'est toujours un pari risqué, on m'a offert DBZF et je pense que je ne le relancerai quasi pas après 30h de jeu (de solo). Mais c'est la beauté du geste qui compte, et je remercie quand même mon curateur parce que c'était super gentil de sa part et que ça m'a permis de découvrir autre chose que SF. 

Mais imagine, si tu joues tes pimp-Sanwa et que c'est Kami qui gagne, ils prendront bêtement la poussière sur une étagère !  :^_^:

----------


## Mr Thy

Ouais idem, DBZF, ça ma fait le même feeling que Guilty. Tuto fini, bof. J'adhère pas au feeling combo jeu de simon.

----------


## Wahou

C’est noté Thy, je vais prêtre me lancer pour le scotch. Pour les joystick grosso modo tous les modèles sont compatibles tous sticks ? 
En revanche impossible de trouver une plaque plexi sur les sites français. La mienne a une forme toute chelou.

Sinon je pense aussi qu’il vaut mieux monter des petits tournois sur un soir et selon le peuple et l’affluence voir plus gros à terme.
Je lance plus trop le jeu ces temps-ci...Plutôt conquis par Dbfz.
Mais je suis dispo demain genre 20h-00h. Si y’a des motivés pour un ptit canardage sur Sfv ou Dbfz (ou les deux). On peut s’organiser un ptit round robin ou braguette pour le fun avec le Discord pour la parlotte et un éventuel stream/comment si quelqu’un en a les moyens et la motive. Je peux gérer le tableur Excel ! 
Les inscriptions sont ouvertes !

----------


## Mr Thy

Sanwa oui, Seimitsu faut acheter une plaque de fixation compatible JLF (et prendre une version se terminant en -01, directement branchable sur le connecteur du JLF), typiquement le SS pour du MadCatz.
Pour les sticks coréen faut acheter les version fait pour stick jap.

Pour le plexi, ouais, le Soul Calibur est assez rare (il utilise un layout de bouton différent). Envoie un mail à smallcab ou neolegend, peut-être ils ont encore un truc en fond de stick stock.

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

> Les mecs qui lâchent pas avec Blanka 
> 
> …


Ma préférée reste celle de Mohammed Ali !  ::wub::

----------


## ziafab

Bon, les canetons, c'est la honte mais impossible de terminer un survival en normal. Je me fais éclater par Nash au 28eme combat quelque soit le perso que je prenne...

Des conseils pour un ama de chez ama ?

----------


## Supergounou

L'IA déteste les crossups  :;):

----------


## r4T0n

Bon j'ai réinstallé ce jeu et ressorti mon stick, bande de sacs avec vos pads.  ::o: 

Je sais plus rien faire (encore moins qu'avant) et j'ai des disponibilités erratiques mais je veux bien prendre des fessées si on se croise ! :Eclope: 

Il me manque plein de persos putain. Va falloir tout apprendre... Le netcode a fait des progrès ou c'est toujours la même merde ?

----------


## Kamikaze

Je dirais pire perso  ::ninja::  pas mieux a priori

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Aucun souci avec le Netcode, sauf si en face c'est WIFI ou autres connexions pas top .

----------


## LeChameauFou

> Je dirais pire perso  pas mieux a priori


Ouais hier soir, je tombe sur un Ken qui lag. Il saute tout le temps et avec le lag je voyais jamais ses coups toucher.  Le match d'après, autre ken et c'est déjà plus jouable. Les deux ken avaient 4 ou 5 barres.

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Voila, quand on sait pas quelle est la co' en face, WIFI ou pas, ADSL avec un gros ping et certains opérateurs qui ne sont pas super compatible, coucou Le Dahu, ça merde.
Sinon c'est nickel avec TOUT les canards que j'affronte sauf parfois ,Le Dahu, encore lui !

----------


## ababa

> Ouais hier soir, je tombe sur un Ken qui lag. Il saute tout le temps et avec le lag je voyais jamais ses coups toucher.  Le match d'après, autre ken et c'est déjà plus jouable. Les deux ken avaient 4 ou 5 barres.


Le problème des Ken, c'est pas le lag  ::ninja::

----------


## Mr Thy

C'est souvent des joueurs PS4 qui sont sur Wifi.

Rien contre les joueurs PS4, mais c'est remarquable quand même.

----------


## Seb Ryu 84

> Voila, quand on sait pas quelle est la co' en face, WIFI ou pas, ADSL avec un gros ping et certains opérateurs qui ne sont pas super compatible, coucou Le Dahu, ça merde.
> Sinon c'est nickel avec TOUT les canards que j'affronte sauf parfois ,Le Dahu, encore lui !


TOTALEMENT d'accord avec Yogg! Du coup, ça fait des plombes que je ne joue plus en classé (voire même amical) pour ça! Heureusement, il y a les canards  ::lol::

----------


## r4T0n

Ouais on verra comment ça se présente, mais à l'époque c'était pas la joie, même avec les canards ! 

J'ai pas retenté le online pour le moment, faut déjà que je retrouve mes marques. C'est abusé comme tout disparaît, pfuit.

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Ababa qui découvre Blanka :



 ::ninja::

----------


## yodaxy

Pour Ababa :





 :;):

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Je tombe direct sur Alex  ::XD::

----------


## ababa

J'attends Sagat, ça va être la bonne  :B):

----------


## Hige

Karin  :Cigare:

----------


## Supergounou

J'ai fait 2x, les deux fois je suis tombé sur Fang, ragequit.

----------


## Rom1

Urien et Strider vieux. La lose.

----------


## yodaxy

J'ai eu Juri du premier coup  :Cigare:

----------


## LeChameauFou

Ibuki, :l

----------


## Hige

Le cadeau de Diego à Dogura pour son mariage  ::lol::

----------


## Yoggsothoth

HAHA j'allais poster une news allant dans ce sens !





Il y du monde pour faire un gros tournoi !

Edit : Et pour le lol  ::ninja::

----------


## Hige

Il était ultra rébou le Daïgo en plus  ::P: 

Il était supposé lire les donations mais il était tellement loin qu'il lisait les 2-3 premières donations et le reste c'était mgnmgnmgnmgn

----------


## von_yaourt

Haha, il avait pas annoncé qu'il arrêtait l'alcool pourtant ?  ::lol::

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Wé HAHA, ils se lâchent vénère les Japs quand c'est possible ! Sauf Fuudo hein  ::ninja::

----------


## Mr Thy

Et Tanukana qui fait la pub pour Red Bull.


Daigo pas mal non plus. Tout le monde en costard, il se ramène en T-Shirt sponso. Il avait fait la même avec Haitani.

Sinon, Daigo vs Tokido le 10 Mars, sur un long set. Daigo qui affirme "je ne me vois pas perdre". Et Tokido tout humble comme toujours.

----------


## ababa

J'ai vu MTSTP, je veux jouer Kolin  ::lol:: 
C'était évident, c'est mon main, elle a tout ce qui me plait
Des boules (de glace)  ::ninja:: 
Des contres  ::wub::

----------


## Hige

Back to Ryu in 5 days

----------


## wcxd

Elle a tellement été buff avec AR en plus...

----------


## r4T0n

Ah mais en fait les 2 persos que je jouais le plus (Guile et Rashid) sont les top tiers du jeu maintenant !  ::o: 

Il s'est passé quoi avec Rashid ? Parce qu'il était pas mal au fond du seau à l'époque... J'ai quand même pas l'impression qu'ils ont révolutionné le bonhomme si ?

Sinon ils ont craqué avec Abigail non ? On va aller jusqu'où avec la taille des types ? Déjà que je trouvais T-hawk et Hugo trop grands... Non mais franchement, Zangieff c'est la limite non ?

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

Perso, je trouve Abigail hyper-top, justement pour son côté clownesque et démesuré !  ::wub::

----------


## wcxd

Je pense que Rashid et Guile ont toujours été top tiers

----------


## Yoggsothoth

> J'ai vu MTSTP, je veux jouer Kolin 
> C'était évident, c'est mon main, elle a tout ce qui me plait
> Des boules (de glace) 
> Des contres


J'aimerais bien voir ta tête quand tu verras la manip' pour faire ses boules  ::happy2::

----------


## r4T0n

> Je pense que Rashid et Guile ont toujours été top tiers


Il semblerait que je me sois fourvoyé oui, après investigation. Rashid n'était pas tout en haut de la liste, mais il n'était pas loin.  ::o: 

Enfin pour ce que j'en pense des tiers lists.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Perso, je trouve Abigail hyper-top, justement pour son côté clownesque et démesuré !


Tiens tu joues à SF ? Coucou ! ::happy2::

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

> Tiens tu joues à SF ? Coucou !


Euh… disons que "j'ai joué" à SFV.  ::siffle::  J'avoue que la dernière branlée que m'a mise Yog m'a un peu calmé.  :Emo:  Pour être honnête, y a aussi le fait que ma connexion soit foireuse depuis un an et que jouer en solo à SF n'est pas intéressant, alors que le mode "Course au Trésor" de Tekken est bien plus progressif et amusant. Du coup, j'ai surtout joué à Tekken, ces derniers temps. Mais je vais devoir remettre les mains sur SFV car mon fils me défie sans arrêt depuis qu'il croît qu'il est plus fort que moi.  ::(:  La dernière fois qu'il m'a proposé de jouer, je n'avais plus touché à SFV depuis des mois et je sortais d'une session de 3h sur Tekken. Ma Laura était toute pourrie, et j'avais même oublié qu'il y avait 6 boutons !  ::P:

----------


## r4T0n

Ouais c'est pas comme le vélo il semblerait.  :Emo:

----------


## yodaxy

Un manga français avec des morceaux d'E-Sport et de SFV dedans :




 ::o:  y a même Kenbogard apparemment  ::XD:: 



Quelques extraits ici :

http://www.glenatmanga.com/scan-vers...ge/30/mode/2up

----------


## r4T0n

> y a même Kenbogard apparemment


Qu'ils ont subtilement renommé "Andy Masters".  ::XD::

----------


## wcxd

C'est quand même conceptuel comme manga.
Un manga juste sur SFV sans l'aspect esport/jeu vidéo ça aurait été très bien aussi.

----------


## Zerger

C'est couillu comme idée mais ca me plait bien, ptete que les hitbox seront moins foireuses qu'en vrai  ::trollface:: 

Ca me rappelle un Visual Novel sur un joueur de Starcraft, et c'était plutot pas mal !

----------


## Rom1

Ouais et BGP (qui a son site de retour pour ceux qui ne savaient pas) en fait déjà une première critique : 

https://basgrospoing.fr/fr/articles/versus-fighting-story-imparfait-mais-sincere



Bon et le perso qui s'appelle Max Volta, un rapport avec The Mars Volta?  ::huh::

----------


## yodaxy

> Bon et le perso qui s'appelle Max Volta, un rapport avec The Mars Volta?


Si c'est le cas, ces gens ont bon goût  :Cigare: 

Son némésis s'appellera peut-être Atzedrive Kevin  ::ninja::

----------


## Hige

Manga fait par Asenka/Guillaume Dorison notamment  ::o: 

J'attends toujours celui de Daïgo  :tired:

----------


## Yoggsothoth

> Manga fait par Asenka/Guillaume Dorison notamment 
> 
> J'attends toujours celui de Daïgo


Tu parles de celui ci ? ou celui là  ::ninja::

----------


## Rom1

> Si c'est le cas, ces gens ont bon goût 
> 
> Son némésis s'appellera peut-être Atzedrive Kevin


 :^_^: 

Qui tel le phénix renait de ses cendres  ::wub::

----------


## Kamikaze

Yo les pingouins!

Je vends un stick Razer Atrox, Xbox 360 & PC

Je laisse les experts du topic donner un avis sur ce stick pour guider les éventuels acheteurs, il parait que le stick est pas mal, mais j'en sais rien puisque je m'en sers pas!

J'ai pris le prix internet (occasion) -10 euros mais on peut négocier sans soucis, bien lire le début du post.

Ça se passe ici:

https://forum.canardpc.com/threads/1...e-)?p=11560567

----------


## wcxd

Spoil résultats Kemonomichi


Spoiler Alert! 


Daigo vient de mettre 10-5 à Tokido pendant le Kemonomichi :D

----------


## Yoggsothoth



----------


## Mr Thy

Spoiler Alert! 



https://clips.twitch.tv/FairCuteCaribouBIRB

Tokido qui en pleure en disant "J'aurais aimé le battre, au moins dans ce jeu. Mais je reviendrai", et Daigo qui répond "tu m'as déjà battu dans tout en dehors du jeu arrête tes conneries"

Si on sait que Tokido avait dit avant le match que sa raison principale de continuer en tant que pro dans le jeu de VS, c'était exactement Daigo. Il voulait prouver à son Sensei qu'il pouvait prendre la relève en tant qu'ambassadeur du fighting (qu'il est amha déjà, il est autant devenu une légende que Diego). L'esprit shonen et toussa
Mais bon, Daigo a encore prouvé que sur des longs sets, il est vraiment un des meilleurs.

----------


## Kamikaze

Surtout prouvé 

Spoiler Alert! 


le matchup

 hein

----------


## Mr Thy

Spoiler Alert! 


Tokido qui craque n'a pas aidé non plus. J'ai l'impression d'avoir revu la finale de la Capcup ou tout d'un coup il ne trouvait plus aucune réponse et qu'il jouait de plus en plus frustré.

----------


## wcxd

Les gens qui jouent à plusieurs jeux de bastons en même temps, vous arriver à switch de l'un à l'autre sans "perdre" trop de niveau ?
A chaque fois que je change de jeux j'ai l'impression d'avoir tout oublié, ça m'embête un peu de ne pas réussir à conserver mon niveau quand je ne joue pas à ce jeu... :/

----------


## Kamikaze

Les jeux de combat c'est des principes similaires, tu te sentiras passer au niveau supérieur quand t'arriveras à switcher, continue à jouer (à différent jeux) te prends pas la tête  ::o:

----------


## Mr Thy

C'est surtout l'exé que tu perds, mais ça revient assez vite.
Mais sinon, l'expérience que tu prend (l'approche du jeu) ça reste.

----------


## Hige

> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> 
> https://clips.twitch.tv/FairCuteCaribouBIRB
> 
> Tokido qui en pleure en disant "J'aurais aimé le battre, au moins dans ce jeu. Mais je reviendrai", et Daigo qui répond "tu m'as déjà battu dans tout en dehors du jeu arrête tes conneries"
> 
> Si on sait que Tokido avait dit avant le match que sa raison principale de continuer en tant que pro dans le jeu de VS, c'était exactement Daigo. Il voulait prouver à son Sensei qu'il pouvait prendre la relève en tant qu'ambassadeur du fighting (qu'il est amha déjà, il est autant devenu une légende que Diego). L'esprit shonen et toussa
> Mais bon, Daigo a encore prouvé que sur des longs sets, il est vraiment un des meilleurs.


 :Emo:

----------


## wcxd

> Les jeux de combat c'est des principes similaires, tu te sentiras passer au niveau supérieur quand t'arriveras à switcher, continue à jouer (à différent jeux) te prends pas la tête


Le problème c'est que ça ne m'amuse pas de revenir sur un jeu que j'ai pas touché depuis deux semaines et voir que je n'ai plus le "niveau" que j'avais. Ca donne l'impression de recommencer à (presque) 0.




> C'est surtout l'exé que tu perds, mais ça revient assez vite.
> Mais sinon, l'expérience que tu prend (l'approche du jeu) ça reste.


Perso je perds un peu tout... L'exe, les repères dans le neutral, les setup, les combos...


J'imagine que ça sera moins pire avec le temps aha. ::ninja::

----------


## Supergounou

Ça se perd vite, mais ça revient vite  :;):

----------


## Mr Thy

> 


Et entre temps t'as des gros cons comme LoganSama qui traitent 

Spoiler Alert! 


Tokido

 de raciste parce 

Spoiler Alert! 


qu'il n'a pas chialé contre MenaRD à la Capcom Cup, et que ça prouve que les Japonais sont condescendants avec les non-Japs

  ::|:

----------


## Hige

Je savais que Logan était un abruti fini mais là...  :tired:

----------


## HoStyle

Tu peux link le tweet où il traite Tokido de raciste ?

----------


## Hige



----------


## Mr Thy

Et il continue sa merde dans les commentaires. En gros, il comprend pas comment on peut être emotionné par un match sans gain financiers. Il doit toujours être amer du fait que la BBC a annulé son créneau à cause de touites similaires qu'il avait fait avant.

----------


## Hige

Et MenaRD s'y met aussi  :Facepalm: 





Les mecs ça fait presque 30 ans qu'ils se tuent sur tous les jeux de baston possible, en affichant toujours la même détermination et un niveau de folie. Et on doit pas les respecter parce que ça plait pas à deux péquenots qui viennent de débarquer.

 :tired:

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Non mais cette polémique à la con  :Facepalm:  Merci encore aux "réseaux sociaux", cette magnifique invention qui n'a de social que le nom...

----------


## HoStyle

Même Luffy répond à Menard sur twitter qu'il se fait pas respecter autant que les japonais.
J'imagine que c'est relou pour eux de gagner et d'entendre qu'ils ont gagné par chance plutôt que suite à leur travail et leur entrainement.
Après Yoggsothoth ( mais comment prononcer  ce pseudo  ::P:  ) a raison c'est un peu prise de tête pour rien tout ça, ils vont pas changer la mentalité de la foule en râlant.

----------


## Hem

Si ça peut faire prendre conscience à certains qu'ils sucent un peu trop les japs, c'est déjà ça. Y'a clairement une différence de traitement entre les occidentaux et les japs, sans forcément parler des gods.
Au Japon l'auto-suçage c'est limite culturel  ::XD::  mais quand les autres s'y mettent aussi c'est un peu chiant. Le problème va bien au delà de la fgc de toutes façons.

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Comment un petit mod rends Kolin plus stylé  ::wub::  (Sisi regardez ses yeux).

----------


## Hige

Ils ont fixé son petit doigt cassé sur sa stance de victoire ?  ::ninja::

----------


## ababa

Quelle horreur, la Kolin a des yeux  :haha: 

Sinon le best costume de Ryu ever  :Vibre: 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lNOmNKoauLc

----------


## ziafab

> Sinon le best costume de Ryu ever 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lNOmNKoauLc


Ah non, je préfère largement le Beared "Rambo" Ryu : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2UtOebtOQ0k

----------


## HoStyle

Hahaha ils font que piffer dans ta vidéo Ziafab c'est magique

----------


## ziafab

> Hahaha ils font que piffer dans ta vidéo Ziafab c'est magique


Je l'avais même pas regardé  ::w00t::

----------


## ababa

Je bloque au trial 3 de la saison 3 de Ryu

Saut gros poing, Axe kick, V-Trigger, Solar Plexus...

Le Solar Plexus finit invariablement dans la garde  :Emo:

----------


## r4T0n

> Je bloque au trial 3 de la saison 3 de Ryu
> 
> Saut gros poing, Axe kick, V-Trigger, Solar Plexus...
> 
> Le Solar Plexus finit invariablement dans la garde


Ben faut le faire plus tôt. :con:

 :Emo: 

En vrai c'est des timings que je trouve assez chelou les sorties de cancel V-trigger, mais on finit par s'y faire. Faut juste pas bourrer.

De mon côté j'ai enfin réussi le trial 6 saison 1 de cette engeance d'invertébré paraplégique qu'est Karin. C'te galère pour mon cerveau le 236KP -> 2362KP.  ::o:

----------


## Flipmode

Pour les fans du manga qui vient de sortir ... je fais un petit concours dans ma signature (premier lien) !

----------


## ababa

> Ben faut le faire plus tôt. :con:
> 
> 
> 
> En vrai c'est des timings que je trouve assez chelou les sorties de cancel V-trigger, mais on finit par s'y faire. Faut juste pas bourrer.
> 
> De mon côté j'ai enfin réussi le trial 6 saison 1 de cette engeance d'invertébré paraplégique qu'est Karin. C'te galère pour mon cerveau le 236KP -> 2362KP.


Je bloque comme un con, y a le même de mémoire en saison 1 (le 9 ou 10), j'arrive pas du tout, pourtant je cancel tellement tôt le VT que parfois je le place avant l'axe kick  ::ninja:: 
Ouais le trial 6 de Karin, j'ai mis 2 jours  :Emo:

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Cancel le 1er hit du axe kick .

----------


## ababa

Merci  :;): 

Genre je fais des trials 
Peut être que je vais découvrir le mode training aussi  ::ninja::

----------


## Yoggsothoth

'tain les pools du Final Round envoient du bois déjà !

----------


## Wahou

Yes j’en ai vu un peu c’est déjà très sérieux. La choppe  spé semble toujours très très forte dans cette saison.
Bizarrement je vois beaucoup de Sim rester sur le Vtrigger 1 alors que pour moi y’a pas photo.
Sinon je comprends pas bien le nouveau v-trigger de Necalli, quelqu’un m’explique ?
Les finales c’est dimanche soir du coup?

----------


## Flipmode

Salut, petit question : un t-shirt qui mélange SFV, DBFZ, Tekken et Soul calibur ça vous parle ou c'est le mal faut pas croiser les effluves ?

Je pose la question ici parce que c'est le topic vs fighting le plus simple à trouver :x

----------


## wcxd

C'est un peu comme si tu proposais un t-shirt csgo/L4D/COD/BF. Les jeux sont semblables mais aussi fondamentalement différents.

----------


## Flipmode

Ok, mais est-ce que les fans de VS fighting seraient fâché par ce mélange exotique qui représente pourtant le style de jeu qui leur est si cher ? (c'est bien dit en plus)

----------


## wcxd

Certains joueurs sont assez sectaires, mais bcp jouent à plusieurs jeux.
Je veux pas dire de conneries mais je crois que certains organisateurs de tournois ont fait des affiches mettant en avant les persos de différents jeux. Donc ça se tente

----------


## Hige

> Salut, petit question : un t-shirt qui mélange SFV, DBFZ, Tekken et Soul calibur ça vous parle ou c'est le mal faut pas croiser les effluves ?
> 
> Je pose la question ici parce que c'est le topic vs fighting le plus simple à trouver :x


Is cool.

Ce qui fâche le plus souvent les gens ( 'fin les ricains ) c'est d'y ajouter Smash.

----------


## Mr Thy

Bah ils ont bien fait des crossovers (Capcom vs SNK, StreetXTekken, etc...) donc fondamentalement je ne vois pas le problème.

Je crois que le truc qui fait la différence c'est dans quel style les persos sont dessinés. Si tu fais juste un pot-pourri des persos dans leur style d'origine (Street dans le moitié animé/moitié marvel ultra musclé, Tekken dans le coté plus réaliste, DBFZ full animé), ça reste un pot-pourri.

----------


## Mr Thy

Mais Itazan vs Nemo haha, quelle fin de match

----------


## Hem

Cool Kid a l'air d'avoir lavé pas mal de monde avec son perso de chie  ::XD:: .

C'est stylé de revoir du sf5 en tout cas. Les promesses d'AE ont l'air tenues.

----------


## Hige

Il est où MenaRD sinon ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Yoggsothoth

A la même place que Mago et devant Luffy  ::ninja::

----------


## Hige

Maqui ?  :tired:

----------


## Yoggsothoth



----------


## Kamikaze



----------


## yodaxy



----------


## Yoggsothoth



----------


## Hige

Même pas d'italien qui dit " ma qui " en parlant avec les mains ? Vous me décevez  :tired:

----------


## Yoggsothoth

ça veux dire quoi en Italien ?

----------


## ababa

La finale du FR18 



Spoiler Alert! 


Winfiltration vs Twokido, no spoil du résultat  ::ninja::

----------


## Kamikaze



----------


## von_yaourt

Wow, chaud si c'est vrai.  ::O:

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Que des "losers" qui on des soucis  ::ninja::

----------


## wcxd

Maintenant que j'y pense, avec mon stick Q4RAF, il m'arrive que le down back fasse juste back, je pensais que c'était parce qu'il commençait à vieillir (ou que je n'inclinais pas le stick correctement), mais peut être est ce lié

----------


## Kamikaze

Y'a Punk et Phenom qui pensent que y'a un truc aussi, et un mec a posté une vid' de tournoi où ça se produit dans le thread de justin wong, donc y'a vraiment l'air d'y avoir un truc, mais c'est très bizarre comme bug, a priori un truc comme ça vient forcément du controller

----------


## wcxd

Je mets une pièce sur un soucis au niveau du support Des controllers non officiels ou des controllers qui utilisent le driver des devs de SkullGirls

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Ce qui me perturbe c'est que ça ne sort que maintenant alors que L'AE est sortie depuis un moment ! C'est que sur ps4 ? Si c'est le cas ce serais surement lié à une maj de la console ?

----------


## von_yaourt

Evidemment ça ne prouve rien en soi car il se peut que ce pad en particulier ait un défaut, mais il y a des indices concordants, tout de même. Et quand on regarde dans le jeu, l'input affiché c'est bien arrière, ça pourrait donc être un bug de l'interpréteur, ça sent le dev qui voulait corriger une OS ou un truc dans le genre et qui a tout salopé.  ::P:

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Je viens de tester avec un pad 360 et un stick Madcatz, pas de soucis sur Pc .

----------


## Kamikaze

Vu le mal qu'ils ont eu à le détecter c'est probablement aléatoire ou spécifique au controller, en training mode tout le monde l'aurait remarqué direct

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Sur la vidéo au dessus il le fait direct visiblement, même si j'ai l'impression qu'il n'est pas vraiment en down back

----------


## yodaxy

> Sur la vidéo au dessus il le fait direct visiblement, même si j'ai l'impression qu'il n'est pas vraiment en down back


Oui voilà, on a plus l'impression qu'il est en arrière et légèrement vers le bas, et à mon avis le stick ne reconnais donc pas la direction bas/gauche (vu que celui-ci est analogique, et qu'il y a genre au moins 32 directions différentes). En même temps jouer à un jeu 2D avec un stick analogique...

Ça m'est jamais arrivé sur la croix du pad Hori en tous cas.

----------


## Mr Thy

Et tout le monde qui dit qu'une des grandes raisons que 

Spoiler Alert! 


Daigo a dominé Tokido

, c'est justement parce qu'il ne faisait pas garde basse, mais juste garde normale avec 

Spoiler Alert! 


Guile

.

En fait ça marchait juste pas  ::ninja::

----------


## von_yaourt

Wow, regardez les commentaires de ce tweet, le mec a même connecté un seul pad aux verisons PC et Xbox en même temps pour tester, et cette fois il obtient le résultat inverse.  ::XD::

----------


## Kamikaze

*PRECO DIRECT*

 :Vibre:   :Vibre:

----------


## Yoggsothoth

:Facepalm:

----------


## Kamikaze

Je sais pas ce que nous vaut ce facepalm mais les retours sur le jeu de la part des old school (James Chen) sont dithyrambiques, arcade perfect nickel chrome, training mode

----------


## Rom1

Ils auraient pu filer SF6 ou 3.4...les boulets.

----------


## Yoggsothoth

> Je sais pas ce que nous vaut ce facepalm mais les retours sur le jeu de la part des old school (James Chen) sont dithyrambiques, arcade perfect nickel chrome, training mode


Bah c'est juste que tout les ans il a ce genre de pack quoi.
Enfin bref ça me perturbe .

----------


## Hem

Depuis que j'ai branché une manette PS4 sur mon pc, dès que je veux jouer avec mon stick en direct input le jeu ram à fond et les contrôles sont bizarres. (ça fait la même sur Tekken mais pas sur dbfz ni skullgirl qui utilisent pas le direct input)
Des idées sur comment résoudre le problème?

----------


## Kamikaze

> Bah c'est juste que tout les ans il a ce genre de pack quoi.
> Enfin bref ça me perturbe .


Ah nan nan mec, c'est la première fois que ces jeux sortent sur PC, avant y'avait que l'émulation avec Fightcade

Là y'aura un mode online avec ranking, des modes training, c'est a jamais été fait ça, c'est pas les vieux packs console de l'époque, et arcade perfect effectivement, d'après la communauté

----------


## Yoggsothoth

> Depuis que j'ai branché une manette PS4 sur mon pc, dès que je veux jouer avec mon stick en direct input le jeu ram à fond et les contrôles sont bizarres. (ça fait la même sur Tekken mais pas sur dbfz ni skullgirl qui utilisent pas le direct input)
> Des idées sur comment résoudre le problème?


Débrancher le pad Ps4 quand tu joues au stick ?

----------


## Kamikaze

Genre en tournoi les gens utilisent les versions PS2, XBOX360 (SF3.3) des jeux etc. souvent, ou les bornes

Quasi jamais les version émulées, donc grosse galère niveau matos, là ils auront cette version, et y'a pas de mode training par exemple dans toutes les versions évoquées, et le online c'est via fightcade

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Mwé, vu sous cet angle, je peux tenter de comprendre .

----------


## Supergounou

Les mecs sont même pas capables d'y incorporer SF4 alors ils le filent à côté avec le pack  :Facepalm: 
C'est dommage ça aurait pu lui donner un second souffle.

----------


## Kamikaze

Mais SF4 a déjà un online qui fonctionne (et y'a des gens), là le but c'est de rendre jouable les trucs indisponibles, mettre SF4 dedans ça serait doublon

Et c'est pas un pack, c'est "un" jeu qui regroupe tout ça et les versions compétitives (3.3, etc.) ont un online (pas les autres, 2nd Impact, etc.) avec ranking, puis ça rajoute le training et tout l'enrobage moderne pour les vieux trucs

Comme 3.3 Online Edition en gros, mais pour plusieurs jeux

----------


## Supergounou

Il n'empêche, c'est vraiment du marketing de seconde zone. J'imagine pourtant que ça va fonctionner sur une poignée de joueurs, qui vont lancer SF4 deux fois avant de se rendre compte qu'ils n'ont absolument aucune chance contre des mecs qui poncent le jeu depuis 10 ans. 

Alors qu'intégré au reste, là ça aurait été un renouveau!

----------


## Hem

> Débrancher le pad Ps4 quand tu joues au stick ?


La manette était débranchée. 
Au final j'ai résolu le problème en virant tout les drivers de manettes de jeu que j'avais  ::XD:: .

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Bon suis passé sur W10 et à chaque fois que je veux lancer SF5, il me lance l'installation de la beta....J'ai réinstaller le jeu 2 fois sur 2 HDD différents, supprimé tout ce qui s'appelle capcom ou SFV sur mes HDD, pareil...vérification de fichier via Steam et tout le bordel, rien niet nada.

Et c'est le seul jeu qui me fait ça après la migration .
Si quelqu'un à une idée, sinon je repasse sur W7.

----------


## Kamikaze

Chaque jour qui passe je regrette d'avoir Win10 sur mon PC, grave erreur Yogg

SFV Beta? Je l'ai même pas dans ma lib, chelou (pourtant j'y ai joué à l'époque), tu veux pas laisser la beta s'installer pour voir?

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Mais j'ai pas viré W7 ! Je peux y revenir quand je veux, mais je voulais tester un jeu Only W10...

Moi non plus il n'apparait pas dans ma lib, seulement quand je lance le jeu.
Je l'ai donc installé, ça plante au lancement .
Et pas de beta d'activé non plus .

Suis pas le seul et pas de solution ....http://steamcommunity.com/app/310950...2224231023134/

----------


## Kamikaze

Hé ben putain

Du coup tu peux aller jouer à Tekken, faut voir le bon côté des choses

----------


## Mr Thy

J'ai rarement des erreurs avec Win10.

T'as fais une clean install, ou une migration à partir de W7?

----------


## Hem

T'as regardé si t'avais pas des clefs qui traînent dans le registre? Ou des fichiers de confs dans .appdata? Lancé steam ou le jeu en admin?  En mode hors ligne? Les options de lancement?
Et idée de bourrin qui me vient, si t'essaies de lancer le jeu avec un crack (donc sans steam) est-ce que ça marche?

----------


## Yoggsothoth

> J'ai rarement des erreurs avec Win10.
> 
> T'as fais une clean install, ou une migration à partir de W7?


Migration, sachant la merde qu'est W10, je peux revenir direct .




> T'as regardé si t'avais pas des clefs qui traînent dans le registre? Ou des fichiers de confs dans .appdata? Lancé steam ou le jeu en admin?  En mode hors ligne? Les options de lancement?
> Et idée de bourrin qui me vient, si t'essaies de lancer le jeu avec un crack (donc sans steam) est-ce que ça marche?


Wé tout fait ,pareil.
Pas testé la version cracké mais bon si ça marche ça va pas m'avancé...

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Bon après 3 réinstallations de Steam et 4 de SF5 ça marche  ::lol::

----------


## LeChameauFou

> *PRECO DIRECT*


Pour 40 balles avec Ultra 4 c'est vraiment cool. 
Pour 50 balles sur switch sans ultra 4 ça fait mal aux fesses.
En tout cas c'est cool, ça peut faire (re)venir des gens sur ultra 4.

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

> La manette était débranchée. 
> Au final j'ai résolu le problème en virant tout les drivers de manettes de jeu que j'avais .


J'allais te le suggérer. Sinon, dans SFV virer le input.dll et relancer le jeu peut aider à résoudre le problème.  :;):  J'avais eu le même souci à cause de mes manettes Logitech en D-Input, ça a marché. Depuis, je peux brancher n'importe quoi, y compris mon Qanba Q4 sans aucun problème.  ::lol:: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Bon après 3 réinstallations de Steam et 4 de SF5 ça marche


Ça ressemble un peu à un truc du genre :_ "Vous me ferez 3 Avé et 2 Pater !"_  ::P:

----------


## Kamikaze

http://www.capcom-unity.com/strumsli...ary-collection

http://www.capcom-unity.com/strumsli...eet-fighter-iv

----------


## Zerger

> *PRECO DIRECT*


Y'a un interet a vendre 5 versions de SF2 au lieu de simplement vendre la plus aboutie?

----------


## Kamikaze

S'pas très intéressant, mais les versions ont leur différence, mais y'a que les versions "abouties" qui ont un mode online, le reste c'est pour le côté collection machin

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Pour Alpha et SF3 c'est vraiment des jeux assez différents entre les versions

----------


## yodaxy

Nouveau stage et costumes :



Ils doivent rien voir d'aussi loin  ::ninja::

----------


## ababa

Y a une tribune OM  ::ninja:: 

SF5 c'est pas dégueu euh degun  :B):

----------


## Hige

> Nouveau stage et costumes :
> 
> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DYsmvh6UQAAOqgK.jpg
> 
> Ils doivent rien voir d'aussi loin


Mh ? S'qui la fille assise à côté de FANG ? Me semble que Vega s'était barré de Shadaloo ?

----------


## yodaxy

> Mh ? S'qui la fille assise à côté de FANG ? Me semble que Vega s'était barré de Shadaloo ?


C'est Sagat qui s'est barré il me semble.

----------


## Hige

> C'est Sagat qui s'est barré il me semble.


Oui Sagat c'est FANG qui avait pris sa place de n°2, d'où mon étonnement  ::o:

----------


## Seb Ryu 84

> S'pas très intéressant, mais les versions ont leur différence, mais y'a que les versions "abouties" qui ont un mode online, le reste c'est pour le côté collection machin
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> Pour Alpha et SF3 c'est vraiment des jeux assez différents entre les versions


Pour le coup, j'aurai bien aimé avoir le HD remix, moi... (no troll inside, j'adore visuellement cette version et j'y joue en mode "classic" même si les fake hado de Ryu s'cool!))

----------


## yodaxy

> Oui Sagat c'est FANG qui avait pris sa place de n°2, d'où mon étonnement


Ben du coup c'est bien Vega sur la chaise de droite. Il faut dire qu'il est efféminé  ::P: 




> Pour le coup, j'aurai bien aimé avoir le HD remix, moi... (no troll inside, j'adore visuellement cette version et j'y joue en mode "classic" même si les fake hado de Ryu s'cool!))


Le mode classic c'est le mode redessiné ? Perso j'aime pas trop cette version, je trouve que l'animation rend beaucoup plus hachée qu'en version pixelisée (alors que c'est la même animation pour les deux modes).

----------


## Seb Ryu 84

Je parle du gameplay. Par mode "classic" je veux dire le gameplay originel de 2x. Mais je disais que j'aime bien également le gameplay revisité (parce que je ne suis pas un puriste) surtout avec les "fake hado".
Sinon visuellement, quand je joue à HD remix, je conserve les nouveaux graphismes. Je suis d'accord avec toi pour le côté haché mais l'impression passe très vite et après on profite des nouveaux dessins bien cool, je trouve.
Maintenant j'adore également les anciens graphismes donc c'est pas la mort qu'il ne soit pas inclus dans le pack. J'attends juste les retours sur le netcode avant de l'acheter (puis on a presque tous USF4 donc bon, voilà le bonus de préco....)

----------


## yodaxy

Moi je suis surtout hypé pour SF Zero 2-3 et SF III 3.2/3.3.

En plus avec Parsec il y aura possibilité de jouer à tous les épisodes en ligne sur PC  :Cigare:

----------


## Rom1

> En plus avec Parsec il y aura possibilité de jouer à tous les épisodes en ligne sur PC


Tain je connaissais pas du tout  ::o:  Stylé comme techno ! T'as déjà testé? C'est fiable?

----------


## yodaxy

> Tain je connaissais pas du tout  Stylé comme techno ! T'as déjà testé? C'est fiable?


Ouais, on a testé  entre autres avec ababa sur des jeux comme Street V (comme ça il a pu tester Blanka  ::P:  ) et Killer Instinct et y avait quasiment zéro lag. A vue de nez autant qu'en ligne.

J'ai testé avec divers jeux (Cuphead, Jamestown, des émulateurs divers) et pas mal de config différentes (un vieux macbook sur lequel on peut rien installer et même un portable android) et ça fonctionne franchement super. Je suis sûr que ça marche mieux que sur le online pourri sur certains jeux (genre au hasard Kof XIII).

Tiens d'ailleurs j'ai eu Synthetik gratuit avec l'abo Amazon/Twitch prime, on pourra tester un de ces 4 si tu veux essayer  ::):

----------


## Rom1

Ah mais carrément ! Merci du retour, c'est génial comme truc, à moi les Samurai Gunn et autres jeux cantonnés au multi local.

----------


## wcxd

https://www.twitch.tv/videos/242310964

JDCR joue à SFV et il est carrément pas mauvais

----------


## Yoggsothoth

il doit sentir que Knee est vraiment de retour et cherche un autre jeu  ::ninja::

----------


## ababa

Vous mapper le V-Trigger en raccourci direct?
Y a certaines phases difficiles quand on veut canceler proprement le V-Trigger

Solar Plexus -> Bas HP -> V-Trigger

J'ai déjà le doigt sur l'HP, après il faut faire le poulpe pour faire HP+HK sans se foirer  :Emo: 

Ou je comprends pas bien la manip car souvent ça se transforme en Solar Plexus -> Bas HP -> Gros Tatsu ou n'importe quoi autre que l'activation du VT  :Facepalm: 

Je joue sur une manette PS4 avec des triggers de merde (course infâme)

----------


## Yoggsothoth



----------


## Kamikaze

https://www.google.fr/search?q=petite+sacoche&tbm=isch

----------


## Hige

C'est déjà fini Kolin ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Yoggsothoth

::ninja::

----------


## Wahou



----------


## Flipmode

Rien à voir mais, ça vous parle ça ?

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Oui, c'est Blanka .

----------


## Flipmode

Ouai t'as l’œil ... mais je voulais avoir votre avis sur le truc.

----------


## wcxd

C'est pas vraiment le topic mais bon, je trouve pas celui dédié.

Depuis quelques temps j'ai des soucis avec mon Q4RAF qui reconnait mal les inputs :

Quand je fais bas/gauche, souvent il ne reconnait que gauche.
Quand je fais bas/droite, de temps en temps il ne reconnait que droite.
Quand je fais haut/gauche, parfois mais rarement il ne reconnait que gauche.
Pas de soucis constaté en faisant haut/droite.

Du coup j'ai essayé de comprendre d'où venait le problème : 

- Je démarre l'input en BAS, j'entends bien le cliquetis d'activation du stick (ça s'appelle le microswitch c'est ça ?)
- En allant progressivement vers la gauche tout en maintenant bas, l'input est bien enregistrée comme BAS
- Quand j'entends le deuxième cliquetis qui correspond à l'activation de GAUCHE, l'input enregistrée est maintenant BAS/GAUCHE
- A partir du moment où je suis bien calé dans la diagonale BAS/GAUCHE, je commence à avoir des soucis quand je remonte le stick. Les inputs sont aléatoirement reconnues comme seulement GAUCHE alors que le cliquetis de relâchement de BAS n'a pas encore retenti.

C'est la même situation pour toutes les diagonales (à l'exception de haut/droite, mais c'est peut-être juste que je ne l'ai pas constaté).

Au début je pensais que ça venait du jeu (suite aux soucis de reconnaissance d'input remontés 2 pages plus tôt), surtout que comme le cliquetis de relâchement ne se fait pas entendre, je pensais que mécaniquement mon stick n'avait pas de soucis. Mais comme le problème surgit dans tous mes jeux finalement, je pense qu'il y a un problème de matos.


Du coup j'ai démonté le stick pour voir, mais comme j'y connais rien j'ai rien vu ( ::ninja:: ).
J'ai juste remarqué que le circuit imprimé du stick était bien crade, avec un dépôt noirâtre et gras que j'ai essuyé.

Bien entendu ça n'a rien changé. Est-ce que quelqu'un a une suggestion ? Je suis bon pour changer le stick j'imagine ? 

Sinon au passage j'ai voulu démonter un bouton, les deux clips se sont fendus sous la pression de mes doigts. C'est fréquent ce genre de casse ? Je n'ai franchement pas pressé fortement, ça a cassé net. :/

----------


## Wahou

Pour le T-shirt le dessin est sympa mais quitte à mettre le skin troll de Blanka j'aurai encore poussé le côté troll : genre Blanka en cuisine avec une toque et une salière à la main.

Pour le stick euh...Thy ?

----------


## Yoggsothoth

> Ouai t'as l’œil ... mais je voulais avoir votre avis sur le truc.


Ah ok, ta question n'était pas claire.
Sinon c'est mignon, genre en sticker sur un frigo  ::lol::

----------


## Seb Ryu 84

Ca me fera toujours autant rire  ::P:

----------


## Yoggsothoth

::P: 

Sinon rien à voir mais suis tombé sur un dessin de Toriyama que je ne connaissais pas !

----------


## Mjoln

Marrant, c'est mon fond d'ecran de telephone depuis une quinzaine de jours  ::):

----------


## Mr Thy

> Rien à voir mais, ça vous parle ça ?
> 
> http://tof.cx/images/2018/03/25/b121...18ae764eab.png


Johnny Castaway?

- - - Updated - - -




> C'est pas vraiment le topic mais bon, je trouve pas celui dédié.
> 
> Depuis quelques temps j'ai des soucis avec mon Q4RAF qui reconnait mal les inputs :
> 
> Quand je fais bas/gauche, souvent il ne reconnait que gauche.
> Quand je fais bas/droite, de temps en temps il ne reconnait que droite.
> Quand je fais haut/gauche, parfois mais rarement il ne reconnait que gauche.
> Pas de soucis constaté en faisant haut/droite.
> 
> ...


Le dépot noir c'est de la graisse, et probablement un peu de plastique de l'actuateur/gate qui a frotté (parce que t'as trop bourré :ninja).
Sinon, si tu démontes le stick, et que tu branches le juste le PCB avec les boutons... Est-ce que les inputs enregistrent bien si t'actives les switch à la main. Si non, c'est soit un switch, soit le PCB qui merdent. Pour le JLF standard, tu peux acheter le PCB+boutons tout seul (ça coute 10 euros).
Si ça engage bien à la main, remonte le stick, et regarde si la tige+l'actuateur est bien centré, et qu'il engage de manière uniforme chaque bouton.

Les clips qui cassent, normalement sur un bouton neuf, non, à moins de mettre beaucoup trop de force. Mais si il a déjà un certain age, le plastique devient un peu plus faible (c'est pas fait pour monter/démonter 20 fois non plus)

----------


## Yoggsothoth

> Marrant, c'est mon fond d'ecran de telephone depuis une quinzaine de jours


Copaing  ::'(:

----------


## wcxd

> Johnny Castaway?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Le dépot noir c'est de la graisse, et probablement un peu de plastique de l'actuateur/gate qui a frotté (parce que t'as trop bourré :ninja).
> Sinon, si tu démontes le stick, et que tu branches le juste le PCB avec les boutons... Est-ce que les inputs enregistrent bien si t'actives les switch à la main. Si non, c'est soit un switch, soit le PCB qui merdent. Pour le JLF standard, tu peux acheter le PCB+boutons tout seul (ça coute 10 euros).
> Si ça engage bien à la main, remonte le stick, et regarde si la tige+l'actuateur est bien centré, et qu'il engage de manière uniforme chaque bouton.
> ...


Ok merci donc j'ai testé et je pense que j'ai un double problème :

En testant les Switch à la main, je confirme que parfois l'input n'est pas enregistré lorsque je relâche la pression sans toutefois relâcher entièrement (le cliquetis de relâche ne se fait pas entendre). Est-ce normal?

Et effectivement la tige+actuateur ne sont pas centres, il y a un écart d'environ 1 mm de plus entre l'actuateur et la butée gauche qu'entre l'actuateur et la butée droite.

Du coup je sais pas trop si je dois changer la tige et l'actuateur ou juste le pcb et microswitch?

----------


## Mr Thy

1mm ça va encore, l'actuateur devrait encore pouvoir activer les switch normalement.


Par contre, les switch qui est erratique, c'est moins bon signe. Normalement tu peux les ouvrir (quoique assez difficile quand ils sont encore soudés sur le PC :B):  pour voir si le mécanisme fonctionne encore convenablement (il est possible que la petite tige en métal soit pliée ou décentrée).


Si t'es pas certain, rachètes un stick entier, ça coute dans les environs de 25 euros pour le binz complet.

----------


## wcxd

Super merci pour ces infos.
Même si 1mm d'écart ne devrait pas poser pb, je pense que combiné avec le soucis de Switch erratique ça fait que la situation se présente régulièrement.
Du coup je vais acheter un stick complet, smallcab ça le fait ou il y a mieux ?

----------


## Mr Thy

En france je crois que Smallcab c'est un bon choix.

Moi perso je passe souvent par ArcadeWorldUK (ils ont un choix plus étoffé), mais je suis pas en France, donc voila.

----------


## wcxd

Ok thanks ! :D

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

> En france je crois que Smallcab c'est un bon choix.
> Moi perso je passe souvent par ArcadeWorldUK (ils ont un choix plus étoffé), mais je suis pas en France, donc voila.


Ouais, ils ont un choix de malades. En revanche, je crois que pour une petite commande les frais de port (pour la France) sont un peu rédhibitoires.  ::sad::

----------


## Mr Thy

> Moi perso je passe souvent par ArcadeWorldUK (ils ont un choix plus étoffé), mais je suis pas en France *et je fais rarement de petites commandes*, donc voila.


Fixed  ::ninja::

----------


## wcxd

Par curiosité et si c'est pas trop indiscret tu fais quoi de ces grosses commandes ?

----------


## ababa

Un trafiquants de stick le Thy  ::o:

----------


## Mr Thy

D'un côté, je teste les variations pour pouvoir dire aux autres quelles sont les sensations.
D'un autre côté je fabrique des sticks et bornes pour des potos.
Troisio, j'ose utiliser des pièces d'arcade pour des solutions pas arcade, dans des projets d'électronique. Par exemple il y a une grosse console de mixage SSL4000 en Belgique qui utilise une section centrale custom avec un trackball et des boutons arcade pour controler l'ordi (les pièces d'origine cassant toutes les deux minutes). C'est un peu une touche perso de ma part.

Tl;dr je bricole

----------


## Kamikaze

Hmmm intéressant tout ça, je bosse sur un projet perso qui pourrait utiliser ça, on en reparle dans quelques années Thy  ::o:

----------


## Yoggsothoth

::ninja::

----------


## Kamikaze

Le gameplay promet une profondeur inégalée, un bouton de plus et on peut vendre ça à IBM

----------


## Mr Thy

Bah, dans le concept de Virtua Fighter, ils avaient initialement l'idée d'utiliser une interface avec plein de boutons. Les attaques seraient déterminées par le geste qu'on faisait sur les boutons (un tactile avant la lettre quoi). Pour ceux qui ne le savent pas, finalement, VF s'est posé sur un système à trois boutons : Garde, Poing, Pied.

----------


## yodaxy

::o:  Ça me donnerait presque envie de jouer Urien  ::P:

----------


## Yoggsothoth

::wub:: 
Moi aussi  ::trollface::

----------


## yodaxy

Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  :Emo: 

---

D'autres images :





Le costume de Menat correspond au personnage qu'on voit dans certaines séquences avec Anakaris :











http://www.capcom-unity.com/strumsli...ion-on-april-3

----------


## Seb Ryu 84

Pour info, vu qu'il y en a qui parlent de (/cherchent un) stick ici: je vends le mien  :;):

----------


## ababa

Je prends, parfait pour Fortnite  ::ninja::

----------


## Seb Ryu 84

Ah ah!

----------


## Hige

> http://images.onesite.com/capcom-uni...9.png?v=202200
> 
>  Ça me donnerait presque envie de jouer Urien


Juri qui a une poitrine a géométrie variable.

( vu que c'est Lilith et pas Morrigan, je vous vois venir  :tired:  )

----------


## yodaxy

> Juri qui a une poitrine a géométrie variable.
> 
> ( vu que c'est Lilith et pas Morrigan, je vous vois venir  )


Elle avait mis des chaussettes dans son costume de base  ::ninja::

----------


## ababa

Juri et ses costumes, elle est belle  ::love:: 
Mais j'aime pas sa gueule et son costume de base  :Emo: 

Mon costume de Juri  ::wub:: 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mXI1FeiDcq0

----------


## Wahou

?  :;):

----------


## ababa

Je réserve mes FM pour Sagat  :Emo:

----------


## Yoggsothoth



----------


## Hige

Chat gratte

Joli Yogg  ::o:

----------


## Yoggsothoth

J'aime bien Troll joliment, appelé aussi " Taquinage artistique"

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Parry everywhere  ::lol::

----------


## ababa

Il parry pas à la relevée  :ouaiouai:

----------


## Yoggsothoth

:^_^:

----------


## Hem

Elle est stylée la Kolin de momochi. Il hésite vraiment pas à se servir du parry. Bon après je l'ai vu que contre Menard, vu qu'il bourre pas mal c'était peut être pour ça.

----------


## Hem

Bee en top 8  ::O: . Il a eu un parcours assez favorable jusque là, j'espère qu'il se fera pas laver.

----------


## wcxd

Apparemment Capcom va sortir un balance patch le 03 avril... (demain quoi oO)

----------


## wcxd

Confirmé : http://www.capcom-unity.com/strumsli...balance-update

----------


## Kamikaze

Mais quel patch de merde, c'est incroyable cette volonté de tuer le gameplay

Y'a quand même quelques trucs qu'ont l'air pas mal, faut voir ce buff du v reversal et le nerf du crush counter

Le "rushdown" d'Akuma quoi, ils ont regardé Tokido le jouer

----------


## yodaxy

Ils ont réussi à nerfer Juri quand même, c'est fort.

Crapcom  :tired:

----------


## Hige

Qu'est-ce que le fuck ce patch  ::O:

----------


## ababa

> Changed so that a throw break cannot be performed after the move has been input, with the exception of normal and unique moves. This is to weaken the defensive technique of using certain special moves (primarily movement special moves) together with the throw break.
> 
> Note: Previously, throw escapes could not be performed only for moves that gave the character some kind of invincibility or armor.


Google trad?  ::blink::

----------


## Hem

Ils veulent vraiment plus des os dechoppe.

----------


## Mr Thy

Ouais, Tokido entre autre faisait souvent un Demon Flip + déchope à la relevée quand il était dans le coin. Ca déchope si l'adversaire veut choper, ça sort le demon flip (qui faisait crossup et était positif en garde aussi je crois). C'est pour nerfer des trucs pareil.

J'ai l'impression en lisant les patch notes que c'est pas en fonction de balance qu'ils changent des trucs. Mais plutôt "cette saison, essayons d'avoir tel ou tel perso représenté dans les tournois", sans fil conducteur.

----------


## von_yaourt

> Mais quel patch de merde, c'est incroyable cette volonté de tuer le gameplay


Y a quand même pas beaucoup de gameplay à tuer  ::ninja::

----------


## Kamikaze

Ouais mais c'est ça le truc de dingue, déjà que y'a pas grand chose, si en plus tu ratiboises le peu qui reste

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Là c'est clairement une volonté d'en faire une espèce de Street Fighter MOBA ou tu choisis tes coups parmi les trucs visibles existants et t'essayes jamais de ta vie d'inventer une phase, nan mais le st.MK de Rashid à -4. La super de Claw en OS sur le v-skill, que personne n'a jamais utilisé, nan mais sérieux, z'ont que ça à faire

----------


## von_yaourt

Je pense qu'ils veulent prendre des décisions radicales pour raviver l'engouement autour d'une saison 3 pour l'instant non médiatisée comme je l'ai rarement vu. Les seuls trucs dont on a parlé depuis le début de l'année c'est le duel Tokido Daigo (qui m'a semblé plus confidentiel que GO1 SonicFox, du moins en occident), mais personne ne semble s'enthousiasmer autour de la saison 3 du jeu comme du CPT.

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Les buff de Blanka  ::wub:: 

*-Electric Thunder*
Advantage on block increased from +2F to +3F

*-EX Electric Thunder*
Damage increased from 100 to 120
Stun increased from 180 to 200
Can now be canceled into V-Trigger

*-V Electric Thunde*r
Stun increased from 180 to 230

*-EX Back Step Rolling*
Decreased the landing recovery from 13F to 5F

*-Ground Shave Rolling (Max Charge)*
Changed so that the final hit causes a guard break

----------


## Vorshakaar

Ils ont aussi changés les inputs pour deux coups spéciaux de Menat. Toujours curieux de savoir qui détermine ce genre de changements ...

----------


## Kamikaze

Les buffs de blanka sont cools ouais, il est vraiment balaise là

----------


## Mjoln

La liste de changements de zeku est assez dingue aussi. Le perso a l'air bien mieux maintenant !

----------


## SquiZz

Salut 
J'ai craqué pour Slice, Dice and Rice a 4€ sur Steam hier. Si certains sont intéressés pour des parties avec Parsec, faites moi signe.

----------


## Ouro

Lessons learned...  ::ninja::

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

Oui mais tu sais bien que pour bien apprendre il faut d'abord oublier !  ::P:

----------


## Hige

Oh, j'avais raté le comportement de merde des dominicains pendant le NCR : https://www.reddit.com/r/StreetFight...shouted_at_by/

Ça devrait se régler comment ça ? Viré du tournoi ? Patate dans la bouche ? Ça me rendrait tellement fou d'avoir un mongolo qui hurle dans mon oreille pendant tout le match  :tired:

----------


## Hem

Ouai enfin si c'était vraiment grave, il se serait levé au bout de 2 secondes pour lui dire de dégager.

----------


## von_yaourt

Toi tu connais pas les Japonais. GO1 s'en est plaint sur Twitter, ça veut dire qu'il était tellement gêné que toi ou moi on se serait levé pour lui casser la gueule.

----------


## Supergounou

> Ouai enfin si c'était vraiment grave, il se serait levé au bout de 2 secondes pour lui dire de dégager.


C'est un japonais, jamais il n'aura fait ça.

EDIT: trop lent  ::'(:

----------


## Vorshakaar

Le sponsor devrait le recadrer, il donne une mauvaise image de la marque.

----------


## Hige

> Ouai enfin si c'était vraiment grave, il se serait levé au bout de 2 secondes pour lui dire de dégager.


Sur la vidéo on voit que GO1 lui fait le signe de la fermer, le mec rigole et continue.

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Les popo, les potins, Lalalala .

----------


## Supergounou

> Les popo, les potins, Lalalala .


Alors qu'on pourrait tranquillement parler de popotins  ::wub::  /Hige /Vorsch

----------


## Vorshakaar

Avec un classement low/mid/top tier des popottins ?  ::ninja::  .

----------


## Hige

> Les popo, les potins, Lalalala .


Pour le coup non s'pas trop un potin. C'est une sale attitude de merde.

----------


## SquiZz

Ho ho

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Très bon film d'ailleurs ! Bien WTF comme il faut.
Et sa filmo est pas dégueulasse non plus, pour le férus du genre et il n'y a pas que du WTF.

----------


## Mr Thy

D'un côté c'est aussi un peu l'habitude dans les tournois Américains. Le trashtalking, les chants USA USA, etc...
Faut être armé d'une sacrée paire de nerfs pour résister à ça, ou d'un casque. Mais bon Go1 a bel et bien fait signe de son mécontentement, et c'est bien possible que Caba misait sur le fait que Go1 n'oserait pas hausser le ton.

Mais bon, tempête verre d'eau toussa. Demandons-nous où ce Caba sera l'an prochain, demandons-nous la même chose pour Go1. C'est une expérience en plus pour le petit.

----------


## Vorshakaar

> Très bon film d'ailleurs ! Bien WTF comme il faut.
> Et sa filmo est pas dégueulasse non plus, pour le férus du genre et il n'y a pas que du WTF.


Les one armed swordmen avec des cross over comme l'hirondelle d'or ou zatoichi.  ::o:

----------


## ababa

Abigail a pris cher, snif je vais pas pouvoir le main  :Emo: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Les buff de Blanka 
> 
> *-Electric Thunder*
> Advantage on block increased from +2F to +3F
> 
> *-EX Electric Thunder*
> Damage increased from 100 to 120
> Stun increased from 180 to 200
> Can now be canceled into V-Trigger
> ...


Je veux plus jouer ton Blanka, il me donne autant de boutons que ton Birdie  :tired:

----------


## Yoggsothoth

> Les one armed swordmen avec des cross over comme l'hirondelle d'or ou zatoichi.


Je vois que Monsieur est connaisseur  :Indeed:

----------


## Vorshakaar

Des classiques indémodables avec les chambres de shaolin.





> Abigail a pris cher, snif je vais pas pouvoir le main


Ce n'était pas Ryu, puis griffe et enfin Sakura ?

(je n'ai pas suivi les derniers rebondissements  ::trollface::  ).

----------


## Hige

Kolin et Juri  ::ninja::

----------


## Mr Thy

> Des classiques indémodables avec les chambres de shaolin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ce n'était pas Ryu, puis griffe et enfin Sakura ?
> 
> (je n'ai pas suivi les derniers rebondissements  ).


Après ce sera Sagat, Ryu, Sean, Ryu, Evil Ryu, Ryu, Dan et pour finir Ryu.

----------


## Supergounou

> Dan


Faites qu'il s'arrête à ce moment là!  :Bave:

----------


## yodaxy

Le patch des ajustements de gameplay est en ligne (mais les serveurs sont down). 12 Go quand même.

Pouvoir link tranquillement LK derrière le MK de Laura puis combo ça fait plaisir quand même  ::P:

----------


## Yoggsothoth

RIP Rashid

----------


## yodaxy

> RIP Rashid


Le pire c'est son Eagle Spike EX qui ne traverse même plus l'adversaire et qui rebondit en garde comme les versions normales. Bye bye les sorties du coin. Il a tellement pris cher  ::O:

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Je pense pas que ce soit le pire le nerf de l'eagle Ex comparé à son pressing interminable du coin avec sa tornade ex .
Ceci dit c'est Tokido qu'il faut nerf  ::P: 

Pressé de tester le "nouveau" Blanka  ::lol::

----------


## yodaxy

Apparemment Urien peut faire des loops de Headbutt maintenant  :tired: 

Sinon :





Sympa le clin d'oeil  ::P:

----------


## Supergounou

> Il a tellement pris cher


Ça le mate. Saloperie de perso.

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Si vous voulez voir les changements en live via "l'Homme fou dans la salle du temps"

Edit : En effet Zeku est bien buff ! énormément de possibilités de combos  ::o:

----------


## Hige

> Apparemment Urien peut faire des loops de Headbutt maintenant


Il pouvait déjà en faire à la S1  ::o: 

Ou alors ils l'ont rendu plus facile ? Parce qu'il fallait que chaque headbutt soit meaty

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Alex  ::wub::

----------


## yodaxy

> Il pouvait déjà en faire à la S1 
> 
> Ou alors ils l'ont rendu plus facile ? Parce qu'il fallait que chaque headbutt soit meaty


Ils avaient disparus depuis apparemment :





---

Information qui a son importance, si vous faites le code (haut+LP+LK+MP+HP au début du combat) avec le costume de Lilith, Juri retrouve sa poitrine normale :



Ouf  ::ninja::

----------


## ababa

Un patch Yogg Edition

Blanka, Urien, Alex, salaud  :Emo: 

C'est parce que tu as persévéré et réussi à installer SF5 sur Windows 10 que Capcom t'as récompensé de tes efforts  ::trollface::

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Bah Blanka avait besoin de Buff "logique", donc il est up mais pas pété non plus ( pour l'instant ).
Urien c'est toujours un perso fort mais son loop de Headbutt demande vraiment du skill pour le faire en match .
Quand à Alex, ok il est buff, surtout dans ses possibilités de combo mais faut un poil de skill aussi.
Surtout pour son combo HK CC/Lariat/Slash Elbow / Flash chop EX, faut savoir super bien gérer sa charge car Lariat c'est avant HP et Slash elbow est une charge...

Un autre des ses buff : 





Et si on combine les 2 phases ça donne :






C'est joli, mais super situationnel, pas facile à faire et pas forcément rentable mais existe .

Dans ce que j'ai pu voir, Zeku est vraiment Up avec beaucoup de possibilités de combos/Mix up .Vraiment curieux de voir quelqu'un s'y mettre vraiment ! Et je vois bien Xian ou Momochi avec .

----------


## Vorshakaar

C'est finis les Ibukis en top 16 des tournois ? Tout le monde la lâche ?  :Emo:

----------


## Mr Thy

Vu comment ça râle sur Cammy, attends-toi à la voir plus en tournoi.

Edit - Ah ouais, NYChrisG à trouvé hier que le V-trigger 2 de Guile a gagné du juggle. Ca peut comboter avec le Sonic Cross en full screen, ce qui permet de confirmer avec le barrage de Sonic Cross Ex.
Mais apparament, la CA ne combote plus avec le somersault...

----------


## ababa

Pourquoi ils nerfs Rashid/Abigail mais laissent Cammy?
Ça fait 3 saisons qu'elle est dans le top 5
C'est injuste
Pourquoi Ryu a pris des gros nerfs en S2 alors que c'était pas le top tier du jeu  :Emo: 
Pourquoi Capcom est si cruel avec certains persos (Ryu, Fang, Juri)  ::'(:

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Pourquoi tu fais jamais de training ?
Pourquoi après 680H tu combo jamais avec le Vtrigger ?
Pourquoi dash entre 2 confirm quand, par miracle, tu combo le Vtrigger ?
Pourquoi piffer un contre alors que c'est toi qui à l'avantage de la mise au sol ?
Pourquoi spam la balayette qui n'est pas safe ?
Pour Ababa est si cruel avec le système du jeu malgré mes milliards de bons conseils ?  ::cry::

----------


## yodaxy

Il a été nerfé Abigail ?

https://thumbs.gfycat.com/GorgeousDe...ker-mobile.mp4

Parce qu'on dirait pas  ::ninja::

----------


## wcxd

> Bah Blanka avait besoin de Buff "logique", donc il est up mais pas pété non plus ( pour l'instant ).
> Urien c'est toujours un perso fort mais son loop de Headbutt demande vraiment du skill pour le faire en match .
> Quand à Alex, ok il est buff, surtout dans ses possibilités de combo mais faut un poil de skill aussi.
> Surtout pour son combo HK CC/Lariat/Slash Elbow / Flash chop EX, faut savoir super bien gérer sa charge car Lariat c'est avant HP et Slash elbow est une charge...
> 
> Un autre des ses buff :


Il leur aura fallu 3 saisons pour redonner la même propriété de juggle que dans SF3.3 sorti en '99. Ok.

Sinon Juri ça en est où ? Quelqu'un a vu des retours suite au patch ?

----------


## Yoggsothoth

> Il a été nerfé Abigail ?
> 
> https://thumbs.gfycat.com/GorgeousDe...ker-mobile.mp4
> 
> Parce qu'on dirait pas


Moi aussi je la tue avec un reset Cammy  :Cigare:

----------


## yodaxy

Attends que Captron patchent son V-skill pour lui mettre les mêmes réductions de dégâts que les autres Crush Counter  ::trollface::

----------


## Mr Thy

> Information qui a son importance, si vous faites le code (haut+LP+LK+MP+HP au début du combat) avec le costume de Lilith, Juri retrouve sa poitrine normale








Spoiler Alert! 


Je sais, c'est un peu tard pour le poisson, mais bon

----------


## wcxd

https://clips.twitch.tv/SmoothSincereCurryPanicVis

Apparemment c'est comme ça aussi sur le vreversal de fang.

----------


## wcxd

Hé mais il a l'air sympa Zeku maintenant !!

----------


## ababa

https://clips.twitch.tv/AgitatedDelightfulSwordNomNom

Unefilletration  ::ninja::

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Desk combo season 3.5 Vol 1:

----------


## Supergounou

C'est super violent de pouvoir cancel par vtrig les spéciaux EX de Necali!  ::O:

----------


## Yoggsothoth

We mais le dommage reduce est conséquent quand même .

----------


## Supergounou

Oui c'est vrai je me suis aussi fait la remarque. Mais pour un noob comme moi qui va régulièrement disc dans un blockstring, ça peut sauver la vie !  ::lol::

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Pas faux ! ::o: 

*Ryu* : https://clips.twitch.tv/TastyHungryVampireTwitchRPG  ::XD:: 

*Zeku* va être très fort avec ce patch ! 











*Guile* by Chris G : https://clips.twitch.tv/YummyHilariousPoultryAMPEnergy

*Necalli* et le meaty après 6 dash 





*Chun li* a l'air bien cool aussi !

----------


## wcxd

- - - Mise à jour - - -





- - - Mise à jour - - -

Meilleur buff du jeu :

----------


## Supergounou

Mais en fait il a l'air trop bien ce patch !  ::o:

----------


## Rom1

Ouais beaucoup trop bien...Ils vont me le faire réinstaller ces idiots  :tired:

----------


## Supergounou

Le CC de Chunli après la chope avec saut hk qui combote et super à la fin, c'est splendide  ::lol::

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Infiltration qui a vu la lumière  ::lol:: 




Par contre faut qu'il test le VT1, même si avec le VT2 il y a des truc intéressants .

----------


## Hige

Ce petit buff du V-Skill de Karin que j'avais pas vu passer  ::o:  Me gusta  ::o:

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Tu joues encore au jeu ? Te vois jamais dessus.

----------


## Hige

J'aimerais bien mais mon pc veut pas me laisser  :tired: 

J'dois encore faire l'un ou l'autre frais  :tired:

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Ah ok  ::|: 

Edit : Te faut quoi en fait ? En MP ou via Steam si tu veux .

----------


## Hige

Nouvelle CM et nouveau DD  ::P:

----------


## Yoggsothoth

La tienne est morte !?

----------


## Hige

Nan, l'achat d'un nouveau processeur me demande une nouvelle CM. Et le nouveau DD c'est pour être safe, le mien a 8 ans quand même.

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Ok !

----------


## Supergounou

> Et le nouveau DD c'est pour être safe, le mien a 8 ans quand même.


C'est là je me dis que mon caviar red secondaire a déjà 12 ans, ce qui explique le bruit de tondeuse à gazon qu'il fait dès que j'essaye d'y accéder, et que ça me fera très très mal au cœur quand je perdrai toute ma musique et mes dessins animés  ::'(:

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Conseil : Exporte le tout sur un nouveau avant de tout perdre ! Perso j'ai un HDD juste pour stocker "les indispensables" à mes yeux ( ciné, zic, anime, tofs etc) .
Je l'ai changé 2 fois depuis que j'ai un PC, et la ça fait 4 ans donc tout va bien .

tu as aussi la solution du Cloud, mais bon si comme moi tu as des masses de Go, lâche l'affaire .

----------


## Supergounou

Je sais, mais je suis dans le même cas que Hige: pas du tout le budget pour envisager ça pour le moment.
Mais bon, par précaution j'ai mis toute ma musique sur Google Play, ce sera déjà ça de moins à pleurer.

----------


## Hige

J'ai un DD externe de 2To donc je suis safe pour mes données, c'est déjà ça de pris.

----------


## Mr Thy

Les Hitachi/HGST sont typiquement les meilleurs pour du long terme. Ultrastar si vous avez le budget, Deskstar si moins. Apres les WD Red sont bons aussi.

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Desk combo N°3

----------


## Mr Thy

Compil des pro players qui découvrent 3.5.



Xian salty.

----------


## Hige

Smug est encore considéré comme un pro player ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Wahou

Ça va plutôt dans le bon sens avec des possibilités qui s'ouvrent. Il aura fallu du temps mais Capcom commence à décrypter l'info !
Je vais ptetre y reposer les mimines si je trouve un moment du coup. Mais Dhalsim a pas reçu de gros up de ce que je vois, Je vais peut être aller voir ailleurs : Nash ou Chun qui a bien profité par exemple !  ::): 
Ah oui, Fang ?...là je comprends plus par contre...c'est la logique de créer un perso pour qu'on ne le joue pas ?

----------


## Kamikaze

Les v-reversal punissables en réactions sont une catastrophes absolues, et c'est pas un bug, c'est une intention de gameplay complètement merdique, y'a pas mal d'exemples du genre qui montrent (hitbox dégueulasses/uniformisées au profit de la simplicité https://youtu.be/GdS5HYvv_Xc?t=7m54s), pour faire court, assez clairement une volonté de réduire le jeu à un espèce de tour par tour pour mou du cerveau qui réduit au maximum l'écart de niveau entre un top player et un casu lambda du dimanche. Le problème c'est que ça reste un jeu de combat donc à moins d'y aller vraiment brutalement, tant que t'auras une vitesse de marche et un jab, les bons s'en sortiront.

https://clips.twitch.tv/BashfulPleasantLegSSSsss

https://clips.twitch.tv/SmoothSincereCurryPanicVis

Et ce bazar incohérent ça donne SFV, où un perso simple et faible, dans l'absolu des jeux de combat, comme Rashid se retrouve nerf, tellement laid.

Heureusement que y'a des persos du genre Dhalsim ou Guile, que tu pourras jamais tuer à moins de vraiment afficher à tout le monde que tu veux pas faire un jeu de combat

----------


## wcxd

En quoi Ibuki a été gravement nerf au début de AE déjà ? Je l'ai retouchée hier un peu, et à part quelques possibilités de reset (notamment avec son TC combo aérien) je l'ai trouvée très semblable...

Bon sinon le netcode qui fait des siennes j'en peux plus, les micro roll back ça tue toute possibilité de hit confirm/reaction... -_-

----------


## Mjoln

Mega session de porc avec yog cette nuit ! J'avais pas retouché serieusement au jeu depuis des plombes. Eh bin putain, ça fait du bien. Meme s'il m'a fallu un peu de temps pour retrouver une logique de jeu à six boutons :D Et Dicta est vraiment devenu encore plus cool à jouer.
J'allume les warning pour ceux qui ne le savent pas encore, le blanka de Yog est une grosse saloperie.  ::):

----------


## ababa

T'as pas eu mal à la tête contre son Blanka?  :Emo: 
Je préfère me faire reset contre son Alex que me faire avoir par la glissade du singe de son Blanka  :ouaiouai:

----------


## Mr Thy

J'ai même pas vu les match, mais je peux pratiquement dire avec certitude : t'avais qu'a pas faire une boule à la mauvaise distance.

----------


## ababa

Raté, je bosse mes dragons  :B): 
Mais je fais un léger mouvement en arrière avant un dragon et donc punissable à mort par cette glissade du singe  :Emo:

----------


## Mr Thy

En effet, faut que tu bosses plus tes dragons dans ce cas  ::ninja::

----------


## ababa

Je fais 6-2-3-6 pour pas buffer la super et l'hado 
Le dragon shorcut, c'est 3-2-3 mais c'est hyper risqué avec la possibilité que je sorte un hado anti-air ou une CA  :nawak: 
Du coup je dois préparer ce fichu dragon en anticipant un minimum, j'arrive pas encore à avoir la réactivité nécessaire de faire 6-2-3-6 en réaction

----------


## wcxd

Arrête toi au 3 et ça ira bcp mieux

----------


## ababa

Oui, j'essaye mais c'est pas ça qui me perturbe, c'est quand je veux faire un dragon, j'abaisse ma garde (normal vu que je veux faire un 6 ou 3) parce que je sais pas (c'est mon premier jeux de baston), j'arrive pas à avoir le temps nécessaire pour faire la manip surtout qu'il faut délayer légèrement le bouton poing après la manip
Je vois que Tokido puni des sauts que je pourrais même pas anticiper  ::mellow::  du coup je me demande comment font les joueurs pros ou même un bon joueur s'ils réagissent plus vite et/ou ils font la manip rapidement
Je prends un gros risque à anti-air avec un dragon car si je loupe counter dans mes dents et en plus je suis vulnérable durant quelques frames quand j'initie le mouvement
Mais c'est stylé de punir des sauts avec un dragon  ::P:

----------


## wcxd

Tu utilises bien le dragon MP? Car si oui, comme il est invulnérable aux coups aériens, même si tu es un peu lent tu gagnes quand même.

----------


## ababa

Oui le dragon MP mais des fois je me demande si c'est pas mieux un dragon light pour punir les sauts close range ou les personnages qui ont des moves type le truc de Karin ou de Balrog

----------


## Mr Thy

Nan mais mode training. Tu peux même t'entrainer à plusieures trucs spécifiques en même temps.

Genre prend un shoto comme dummy. Enregistres 5 actions différentes auxquelles tu dois réagir à distance de saut.
Prend par exemple : un coup mouvement de marche avant-arrière. Une boule. Un dash avant+mp, un dash avant+bas mk, un un coup sauté. Fait de telle sorte qu'il n'y a pas un mouvement superflu qui te permet de différencier le début de la variation (genre tu peux faire le même avancer/reculer avant chaque coup).
Active les 5 actions en même temps, le dummy choisira ad random un des 5 coups (et depuis AE, tu peux même cacher le compteur). Mets toi environs à distance de footsies et réagit.
Genre sur le saut, punis avec un anti air. Boule: tatsu mk/hk/parry. Dash: garde ou punis. Purement la marche avant/arrière: tu fais rien.
Après, varie l'espacement entre toi et le dummy et regarde à quelle distance ça devient limite pour toi de faire le bon choix.

Et après t'essayes de ne faire que la réaction qui correspond à l'action (genre, sauter la boule ne compte pas). Avec un peu d'entrainement, tu verras que tu développeras tes réactions, et que tu commenceras à travailler ton espacement (ce qui fait une grosse partie de ton game plan : tenir l'adversaire là où t'as le plus de chances de l'emmerder, aussi bien en attaque qu'en défense).

----------


## yodaxy

Il est pour le moins... particulier le Necalli de Xian :





 ::ninja::

----------


## Mr Thy

Le quadruple shimmy de Guile  ::):

----------


## ababa

::XD:: 

Ce guile est un vrai pro(fesseur) de shimmy  :B):

----------


## Big Bear

Bon, la récréation du faux jeu vidéo (les milliers de AC, de FC, de Fortnumb et autres Pugberté, et la téléphonie mobile) est terminée, le VRAI jeu vidéo est de retour aux affaires: 

Falke débarque demain pour remettre l'Art à sa place légitime, c'est-à-dire posée sur la gueule de la next gen et des jeux pour mendiants-Twitch.

Vous entendez les casus la musique du VRAI jeu vidéo ?

----------


## Supergounou

Déjà demain?  ::o: 

Bordel j'ai même pas eu le temps de faire un match avec Blanka...

----------


## yodaxy

Non, c'est juste Bug Bear qui ne sait pas lire.

----------


## Yoggsothoth

> Déjà demain? 
> 
> Bordel j'ai même pas eu le temps de faire un match avec Blanka...


Choppe moi à l'occaz si tu veux voir ma Blankette  :;):

----------


## Supergounou

À l'occasion avec plaisir!

----------


## XValgarX

Bonjour à tous les fanatiques de Street Fighter,

L'un des membres du forum m'a conseillé de poster un lien vers notre site d'infos de jeux de baston au cas où vous cherchiez les dernière nouvelles sur Street Fighter V (et les autres) : ExoBaston .Voilà qui est fait !

J'espère que cela ne sera pas considéré comme du spam... Ne pas hésiter à supprimer le post si tel est le cas :D

----------


## Supergounou

> L'un des membres du forum


On veut des noms!  :Cell:

----------


## Mr Thy

Une entité du mythe de Cthulhu l'a montré le chemin.

----------


## Vorshakaar

Intéressant, Falke ne devrait plus tarder, je vais pouvoir relancer le jeu  ::lol::  .
En espérant qu'ils n'en font pas un perso à charge, ce gameplay contre nature  ::ninja::  .

----------


## Rom1

> Bonjour à tous les fanatiques de Street Fighter,
> 
> L'un des membres du forum m'a conseillé de poster un lien vers notre site d'infos de jeux de baston au cas où vous cherchiez les dernière nouvelles sur Street Fighter V (et les autres) : ExoBaston .Voilà qui est fait !
> 
> J'espère que cela ne sera pas considéré comme du spam... Ne pas hésiter à supprimer le post si tel est le cas :D


 :;):  

Site très sympa, maintenant on attend l'équipe éditoriale pour un ptit tournoi :D

----------


## Mr Thy

> Intéressant, Falke ne devrait plus tarder, je vais pouvoir relancer le jeu  .
> En espérant qu'ils n'en font pas un perso à charge, ce gameplay contre nature  .


Vu Blanka, à mon avis ils attendront 2 - 3 persos avant de remettre de la charge.

----------


## Vorshakaar

Il reste Cody, G (curieux de voir le perso) et Sagat. G à charge peut-être ou Sagat  ::trollface::  .

----------


## Big Bear

> Non, c'est juste Bug Bear qui ne sait pas lire.


 ::happy2::  J'ai tenté un meaty.

Pour me rattraper, voici le tout nouveau son de Chun-Li (il est bien sorti aujourd'hui, là c'est sûr): https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WgVNy1aJIDI

----------


## Vorshakaar

J'ai cliqué  :Facepalm:  .

----------


## Hige

> J'ai cliqué  .


 :haha:

----------


## Whiskey

Pour les nostalgiques: http://store.steampowered.com/app/58...ry_Collection/

Sur GMG y a possibilité de l'avoir pour 31.99 € avec le voucher APRIL20. USF4 fourni si précommande.

----------


## yodaxy



----------


## Rom1

Y aura un intêret pour nous pauvres joueurs Européens sur PC?

----------


## Rom1

Sinon en attendant Falke, un mod juggle edition :

----------


## Yoggsothoth

C'est SF4 en fait !

Sinon c'est vraiment propre comme boulot et plutôt cohérent dans ce qu'ils veulent faire, puis Alex qui peut combo sa choppe spé'  :Bave: 
Un poil trop de juggle à mon gout, mais sinon ça m'a l'air fun.

----------


## ababa

J'attends avec impatience Falke  :Vibre:

----------


## Rom1

> C'est SF4 en fait !
> 
> Sinon c'est vraiment propre comme boulot et plutôt cohérent dans ce qu'ils veulent faire, puis Alex qui peut combo sa choppe spé' 
> Un poil trop de juggle à mon gout, mais sinon ça m'a l'air fun.


Ouais y a le dash invincible et la déchoppe qui change un peu. Ça fait effectivement penser à SF4

----------


## Hige

> C'est SF4 en fait !


Pourquoi faire un mod qui ressemble à SF4 quand... SF4 existe toujours ? Je sais que tu as pas la réponse mais ça me parait un peu absurde  ::P:

----------


## Rom1

Le cast, les graphismes, les combos plus simples à sortir (adieu just frame de mes fesses).

----------


## ababa

C'est dur de passer du 5 au 4 pas pour les graphismes mais pour la qualité des animations du 5, je retrouve aucunement des animations pareilles
Après SF4 est tellement dur à cause de la focus/red focus/dash cancel mes couilles focus machin^^

PS: et j'aime pas le Ryu dans SF4  ::unsure::

----------


## Hige

> Le cast, les graphismes, les combos plus simples à sortir (adieu just frame de mes fesses).


S'il n'y a pas Juri avec son gameplay de SF4 c'est nul/20 le mod  :tired:

----------


## Mr Thy

Je crois que Venom44 est aussi un des mecs derrière l'Ultimate Remix mod de USF4 (celui avec les intro's loufoques).

----------


## Vorshakaar

Falke sort le 24 avril.
Si son gameplay pouvait se rapprocher de Gambit dans MvsC 2  :Bave:  .

----------


## yodaxy



----------


## Rom1

J'aime bien.

----------


## yodaxy

Moi aussi, même si elle a l'air assez étrange. Elle a des projectiles aériens qui rebondissent et d'autres qui passent sous les boules on dirait.

Plus de précisions :

http://www.capcom-unity.com/strumsli...on-on-april-24

Mêmes manipulations que Ed, Yogg avait raison  ::o: 

---

----------


## wcxd

Ah bah les joueurs de Juri vont être contents.

----------


## Wahou

C'est cool elle a l'air original. Elle me fait penser à un perso de KoF comme ça (mais je connais pas KoF).  :ouaiouai: 
Quelques animations un peu "sèches" mais sinon j'aime bien son style aussi.

----------


## Big Bear

Elle fait des coups bas en restant debout ? C'est puissant ça, non ?

----------


## ababa

Je vais peut être la jouer (parce qu'elle a un bâton  ::ninja:: )
Yodaxy fais péter ton Parsec pour que je la teste  :B):

----------


## Yoggsothoth

> Mêmes manipulations que Ed, Yogg avait raison


 :Cigare: 




> Je vais peut être la jouer (parce qu'elle a un bâton )
> *Yodaxy fais péter ton Parsec pour que je la teste*


On n'est pas le 24 Avril encore, ceci dit entraine toi avec Ed déjà  ::trollface::

----------


## yodaxy

> Je vais peut être la jouer (parce qu'elle a un bâton )
> Yodaxy fais péter ton Parsec pour que je la teste


On dit "s'il vous plait"  ::ninja::

----------


## Yoggsothoth

De toute façon la vraie news c'est le docu sur Hugo  ::lol::

----------


## Vorshakaar

> Ah bah les joueurs de Juri vont être contents.


C'est à dire ?  :tired: 


 ::trollface::

----------


## wcxd

> C'est à dire ?


J'étais à moitié sarcastique, vu que Falke a un système de release comme Juri dans SF4

----------


## Supergounou

> De toute façon la vraie news c'est le docu sur Hugo


Mais... c'est le géant dans Princess Bride!  ::lol::

----------


## yodaxy

> De toute façon la vraie news c'est le docu sur Hugo

----------


## ababa

On connait déjà sa barre de vie d'après la taille de ses nibards  :B): 

+ Plus t'es musclé/gras chez les persos masculins plus t'as de vie
+ Plus t'as des gros nibards et de cul chez les persos féminins, plus t'as de vie 

Capcom et la discrimination physique  :Emo:

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Princess bride  ::lol::

----------


## Mr Thy

> De toute façon la vraie news c'est le docu sur Hugo


Le nom de famille de Hugo est une référence d'une subtilité rare.

Encore plus que M.Bison, excusez-moi, Balrog, était une référence à un boxeur de renom (mais pas celui du docu en question).

----------


## Yoggsothoth



----------


## LeChameauFou

Miss Rolento.

----------


## ababa

C'est Mike Bison, moi je l’appelais Monsieur Bison étant gamin  ::ninja:: 
Guile et ses sonic boom -> Alec-fou
Tastumaki -> Tac tac tac

----------


## Vorshakaar

Je relance le jeu depuis deux jours et je commence à me prendre d'affection pour Zeku que j'ai acheté juste avant la sortie de l'arcade edition. Ses animations sont super classes. Faut juste que je comprenne pourquoi et quand changer de forme.

----------


## Mr Thy

Bah, je trouve qu'ils ont fait un bon taf sur les animations des derniers persos, sauf Sakura.

Edit - Ptet que vous avec remarqué, ptet pas, mais Blanka a une animation de "retour vers neutral" différente pour chaque coup normal.

----------


## Kamikaze

Pareil pour Zeku, c'est clair qu'ils ont des animateurs différents, ou alors un budget différent à chaque fois

----------


## Mjoln

> C'est Mike Bison, moi je l’appelais Monsieur Bison étant gamin 
> Guile et ses sonic boom -> Alec-fou
> Tastumaki -> Tac tac tac


Tatsumaki chez moi dans le sud ouest :taqueulashenpeulouka !

----------


## yodaxy

"attaquenapolitaine" pour les vrais  :Cigare: 

---




> Bah, je trouve qu'ils ont fait un bon taf sur les animations des derniers persos, sauf Sakura.
> 
> Edit - Ptet que vous avec remarqué, ptet pas, mais Blanka a une animation de "retour vers neutral" différente pour chaque coup normal.


Sakura a de chouettes anims aussi pourtant, avec de bonnes anims de retour vers neutral également :

 
 
 

Et l'anim de sa Super et sa winpose sont cool aussi :

----------


## Hige

L'anim de son dragon par contre elle est franchement naze, t'as pas d'impression d'impact. On dirait qu'elle ramasse un truc par terre.

----------


## wcxd

J'ai pas du l'impression que les animations de Sakura rendent aussi bien ingame.

----------


## yodaxy

> J'ai pas du l'impression que les animations de Sakura rendent aussi bien ingame.


C'est peut-être parce qu'en jeu on peut tout le temps interrompre les animations de retour vers neutral avec autre chose (déplacement, etc). Il n'en reste pas moins que ses animations sont soignées et puis c'est aussi valable pour tous les personnages.

----------


## Kamikaze

C'est un problème de timing, y'a pas de pose sur les points clefs de l'anim et la frame data ne colle pas avec l'anim, les SF sont pas vraiment super taillé pour l'animation vu que les coups les plus rapides sont 3f et que tout s'organise autour, ça donne un truc pas dingue de vouloir mettre autant de frame dans si peu de temps, le problème c'est pas tant le soin apporté que le style, y'a beaucoup de coups qui ont aucun sens visuellement vu que y'a pas de startup, genre son st.LK et son st.MK sont assez moches

Sur les gifs c'est au ralenti donc ça rend mieux, ingame entre son modèle et sa pose, et la vitesse réelle des anims... :/




- - - Mise à jour - - -

Les anims de cammy sont bien plus "SF" dans l'âme, recover rapide, mais bon ça manque d'impact globalement dans le jeu.

Pour voir ce que donne de bonnes anims en peu de frame, faut regarder du coté de SF3, beaucoup d'impact, et des poses là où il faut




- - - Mise à jour - - -

Genre y'a pas les frames exagérées (modèles 3D animés sans trop d'effort) qui sont un principe de l'animation et le timing est foireux, collé bêtement à la frame data, de toute façon il semble assez clair, y'a masse d'indices, qui montre que d'une part y'a les mecs qui font les assets graphique et d'autre part les mecs qui font les mécaniques, frames etc. c'est un des problème du jeu depuis le début

Pareil pour la air choppe de Cammy etc.







- - - Mise à jour - - -

----------


## Mr Thy

Ouais, mais je crois aussi qu'il y a bien plus de liberté en utilisant des sprites qu'en utilisant des modèles 3D (beaucoup plus de travail aussi. Si on regarde SF3 frame par frame (ou Martial Masters, un clone de SF3 super bien animé aussi, mais peu de gens le connaissent), on verra qu'un paquet de frames sont déformées, ils ont utilisés les principes cités par Kami à fond. Mais c'est justement cela qui donnait cette impression d'impact.

Avec des modèles 3D, on est souvent lié au modèle/squelette et se donner des libertés dessus, on tombe vite dans un truc qui coince un peu. Pas que ce sout impossible, Dhalsim en est la preuve.

----------


## yodaxy

> Sur les gifs c'est au ralenti donc ça rend mieux, ingame entre son modèle et sa pose, et la vitesse réelle des anims... :/


Aucun des gifs que j'ai posé ne sont ralentis, excepté le backdash. Les animations dans ta vidéo sont exactement les mêmes.

SFV est un des jeux les mieux animés qui existe actuellement, c'est un fait. Pour un jeu 3D, par contre si on prend en compte des perles d'animation faites à la main comme SF III forcément...

----------


## wcxd

Je suis d'accord que les animations du roster initial sont très bonnes, dans ce qui se fait de mieux. Par contre tout ce qui a été ajouté après la release initiale était de qualité très variable.
Il y a les animations pas terribles en elles-mêmes, comme la air throw de Cammy, ou le cLk et cMk de Sakura.
Puis il y a les animations qui en soit sont bonnes, mais qui manquent d'un liant entre elles, comme on peut le voir dans le trailer de Falke quand elle fait un confirm avec un coup de bâton low (vraisemblablement son sLk).

Et puis il y a les animations hors concours, comme le VT2 de Ryu qui téléporte l'adversaire pour infliger le hit.
Comme le dit Kami, les métiers sont trop séparés, les animateurs sont clairement pas intégrés dans le processus de game design

----------


## Hem

Falke en direct : www.twitch.tv/capcomfighters

----------


## Vorshakaar

L'animation quand elle marche est vraiment bizarre, le perso semble "rigide".

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Elle fait beaucoup trop monter le Stun ! Nerf incoming .

Par contre avec sa dive kick il va y avoir des setups super sale  :Bave:

----------


## yodaxy

Les mixups avec le stomp aérien en meaty ont l'air violents  ::o:

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Elle m'a l'air bien sympa en tout cas .

----------


## yodaxy

ababa va tellement pas aimer  ::XD::

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Comme 99% du cast, sauf Ryu  ::lol::

----------


## HokutoNoCat

Je reprends doucement SF5. Dispo le soir pour morde la poussière.

----------


## yodaxy

La movelist de Falke :

https://game.capcom.com/cfn/sfv/char...falke/movelist

Globalement très simple à prendre en main, même si j'aime pas trop le maintien de bouton, je trouve ça un peu contre-intuitif (et aussi très chiant à gérer au pad).

----------


## Vorshakaar

Infiltration juge que malgré les commandes simplifiées, le perso risque d'être assez complexe à jouer.

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Bah wé, de toute façon ce n'est pas parce que ces manip' de spéciaux sont plus "facile" à sortir que le perso est facile à jouer .

----------


## ababa

::unsure:: 

OK je zappe Falke 

/me reporte tous mes espoirs sur Sagat 

 ::ninja::

----------


## Husc

J'avais acheté SF5 sur PC il y a de ça quelques temps, maintenant je lorgnes sur cette version AE mais sur PS4, il y a encore du monde ou le matchmaking est compliqué sur console? Je préfère sur PC, mais sur portable, berk. Du coup par "obligation" j'aimerais bien me prendre un stick (celui-ci) et le jeu en AE, mais j'ai peur que le online soit trop déserté? Qu'en pensez-vous?

----------


## Yoggsothoth

AE est une maj gratuite, donc tu peux y jouer avec ta version PC.
Il y a toujours du monde, et vu que c'est crossplatforme, si tu veux le prendre sur PS4, aucun souci.
Le stick est très bien également .

----------


## Mr Thy

> OK je zappe Falke 
> 
> /me reporte tous mes espoirs sur Sagat


Tedjeu ça a été rapide cette fois.

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Petite compilation du gwak, à la cool :




Faut que je lui envoie des trucs d'ailleurs  ::ninja::

----------


## Supergounou

Ahah je me retrouve dans tellement de ces situations! À chaque fois du côté de celui qui s'en prend plein la tronche cela-dit  ::ninja:: 
Mention spéciale à la seconde, le Guile qui se mange tous les overheads à la suite...

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

> J'avais acheté SF5 sur PC il y a de ça quelques temps, maintenant je lorgnes sur cette version AE mais sur PS4, il y a encore du monde ou le matchmaking est compliqué sur console? Je préfère sur PC, mais sur portable, berk. Du coup par "obligation" j'aimerais bien me prendre un stick (celui-ci) et le jeu en AE, mais j'ai peur que le online soit trop déserté? Qu'en pensez-vous?


Je me trompe peut-être, mais il me semble que Kamikaze vend toujours son stick Razer Atrox, sinon.  :;):

----------


## Kamikaze

yes

----------


## Husc

> Je me trompe peut-être, mais il me semble que Kamikaze vend toujours son stick Razer Atrox, sinon.


C'est gentil et l'idée est bonne mais... je dois prendre le jeu sur PS4, jouer sur mon portable n'est pas envisageable (écran 17'' oblige). Du coup je vais attendre la fin du mois et je pense craquer! Merci pour les infos!

----------


## Vorshakaar

Débrancher un stick pour en rebrancher un autre ingame m'a foutu le bordel dans mes commandes. Hier en jouant contre Yog et Ababa, je me suis retrouvé avec seulement deux boutons de configurés en passant de mon crown au hrap.
Pourtant le swap de contrôleur fonctionne sans problème sur Tekken 7.

Et bon sang, qu'est-ce que je suis rouillé sur ce jeu. Je me rattraperai sur Tekken  ::ninja::  .

----------


## Yoggsothoth



----------


## Mjoln

#C'estMou

----------


## Vorshakaar

Je remarque surtout que le perso avance sans aucunes animations de mouvement.

----------


## Mr Thy

Tu peux faire ça avec tout les persos, pratiquement dans tout les jeux.

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Arf j'allais le dire !

----------


## Vorshakaar

:tired: 

Un truc qui va faire plaisir aux utilisateurs d'un pad, il semblerait possible de conserver trois charges simultanées en utilisant les 3 boutons P, un peu comme Juri dans SF 4.

Certains la définisse comme la Rose de SF V. J'attends de voir, Rose est unique  ::wub::  .

----------


## Hige

> Un truc qui va faire plaisir aux utilisateurs d'un pad, il semblerait possible de conserver trois charges simultanées en utilisant les 3 boutons P, un peu comme Juri dans SF 4.


Faites gaffe à ce que vous dites  :tired: 

Me donnez pas de faux espoirs  :tired:

----------


## Vorshakaar

Ça analyse pas mal les combos sur vidéos, les mecs font peut-être erreur mais déjà les combos type maintenir Mp, s.Lp+Hp, relâcher Mp, dash + nouvelle charge, vont en laisser quelques uns sur le carreaux.

Puis il faut de la FM pour le perso.

----------


## Hige

::lol:: 

Ça me rappellera ces bons moments au pad, comme ( charge lk/mk ) -> mp -> r ( relâcher ) mk -> cmp -> r lk -> cmk -> senpu

Ou ( charge lk ) cmk -> senpu -> fadc -> mp -> r lk -> cmp -> senpu

Ou le combo dans le coin en negative edge avec la charge lk -> ultra 2

 :Emo:

----------


## yodaxy

> Ça analyse pas mal les combos sur vidéos, les mecs font peut-être erreur mais déjà les combos type maintenir Mp, s.Lp+Hp, relâcher Mp, dash + nouvelle charge, vont en laisser quelques uns sur le carreaux.
> 
> Puis il faut de la FM pour le perso.


Si on pouvait maintenir le raccourci 3P et faire des coups avec les autres boutons ça serait cool. Ou encore maintenir MP par exemple et que le raccourci 3P n'active que les 2 autres boutons à la rigueur.

Oui je n'y crois pas une seule seconde  ::P:

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Vivement le Zeku de Xian !
Le perso a l'air vraiment fort et fun !

----------


## Supergounou

Ah merde, la chaine Youtube RBK, où j'allais voir les vidéos de tournois SF5/DBFZ, a fermé. Vous connaissez quoi comme alternative svp?

----------


## Kamikaze

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCoS...J5BqXAg/videos

----------


## Supergounou

Royal, merci Kami  :;): 

J'espère qu'elle tiendra plus longtemps que les autres, j'ai l'impression que c'est un peu la chasse aux retransmissions non officielles en ce moment.

----------


## Kamikaze

Putain de tocards capcom (et certains membres FGC j'imagine), chez namco c'est 100% open bar, et ça pose aucun problème à Tekken au contraire

----------


## Hem

www.twitch.tv/eleaguetv : Watch the premiere of ELEAGUE’s new reality show The Challenger on the hour, every hour! Begins on Friday, April 20th at 11pm ET
What is le fuck.

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Tiens *Ababa*, j'ai retrouvé le moment ou tu frôles l'exploit  ::trollface::

----------


## Kamikaze



----------


## Hige

Qu'est-ce que le fuck  ::O:

----------


## ababa

> Tiens *Ababa*, j'ai retrouvé le moment ou tu frôles l'exploit


Fumier, j'avais tout donné avec mes EX + dragon et je fais après une choppe en catastrophe, ça tue pas, après mon cerveau s'est éteint  ::XD:: 
J'avais plus le zen mode  ::cry::

----------


## Hige

> Fumier, j'avais tout donné avec mes EX + dragon et je fais après une choppe en catastrophe, ça tue pas, après mon cerveau s'est éteint 
> J'avais plus le zen mode


Y a pourtant une règle d'or contre Yogg : il va toujours piffer à la relevée  ::ninja::

----------


## Yoggsothoth

::blink::  Tu dois confondre là  ::XD::

----------


## Mjoln

> Qu'est-ce que le fuck *Falke*


Fixed

----------


## Hige

Que nenni monsieur, tout le monde vous le dira ! Vous n'avez point de garde à la relevée !

----------


## Yoggsothoth

FT10 now  :tired:

----------


## Hige

J'aimerais bien  :Emo:

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Voila, ça parle et puis plus rien après  ::siffle::

----------


## Hige

:tired:

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Ababa, tu chercherais pas une clé USB par hasard ?

----------


## Mr Thy

Haha

----------


## Rom1

Ahah oui j'ai vu ça à la PAX Paris ce WE  ::lol::

----------


## yodaxy

> Ababa, tu chercherais pas une clé USB par hasard ?


Salaud  ::XD::

----------


## Mr Thy

Pas seulement lié SFV, mais trop la flemme de le poster partout. Desk... Môsieur se blesse à la main droite. Môsieur décide que ce serait chouette de s'entrainer à faire des combos à la main gauche (il est droitier) pour passer le temps. Môsieur décide aussi de passer à d'autre jeux parce que trop facile l'exé sur SFV.
Et môsieur vous fais des EWGF dans Tekken, des combos Run stop d'El Fuerte et les combos de Honda (just frame), et plus encore, comme si c'était rien. Respect.

----------


## yodaxy

Falke dispo !

----------


## Vorshakaar

Il n'y a pas une maintenance en ce moment ?

[Edit]Mince, impossible de la tester offline.



Et d'après les premiers retours, impossible de charger et maintenir plusieurs fireball.

----------


## yodaxy

Je peux la tester en training en tous cas de mon côté mais oui comme d'habitude le jeu est offline pendant la maintenance.

----------


## Vorshakaar

Je n'ai pas le season pass. Ils pourraient faire un effort et laisser les joueurs tester les persos quelques jours avant de passer à la caisse.

[Edit]

John Takeuchi qui teste le perso avec Rashid, le tout sur twitch

[Edit 2] Ca pleure sur le stream, elle ne peut pas reflect les CA.

----------


## Yoggsothoth

LE mec à matter c'est Hameko-Sama : https://www.twitch.tv/hameko

----------


## Vorshakaar

D'habitude, je ne regarde jamais ce genre de truc mais c'est intéressant de voir ce que les mecs font pour tester le perso.

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Oui ! c'est super instructif et même sans maitriser le Japonais, les "images" parlent d'elles même. .

----------


## Vorshakaar

A première vue, il y a eu quelques modifs avec la maj:



[Edit]Assez mitigé sur le perso. 

La portée des coups n'est pas exceptionnelle malgré l'impression que ça va toucher et le pushback est assez énorme par moment. Le dernier trial du perso demande un micro step après l'activation du vtrigger, ce qui me donne l'impression que les combos qui vont faire mal ne vont pas être si simple à sortir.


Infiltration a testé pas mal de truc sur son stream, pour lui le perso est low tier, assez mauvaise surtout contre les tops tiers (Menat, Abi, Guile et Cammy). Ca à l'air d'être la même sauce chez Xian.

----------


## Wahou

C'est un peu un up pour Fang en fait.

https://clips.twitch.tv/SmoothFancyLaptopOSfrog

----------


## yodaxy

Le nouveau costume de Dictator  ::wub:: 



C'est le boss final de Ghosts N' Goblins.

----------


## Vorshakaar

Un truc avec Xian que j'ai trouvé amusant durant son stream hier:

https://clips.twitch.tv/WrongPolishedMetalHotPokket

D'ailleurs, j'ai appris un truc pour les premiers combos d'un perso. Xian enregistre avec le dummy un premier coup type j.hk et quand le coup touche il passe directement dans le menu et configure le dummy sur cpu niveau 8 pour voir le reste du combo, opti d'après lui. Par-contre, le cpu ne fait rien sur un crush counter ...

----------


## Hem

On peut plus acheter les persos à l'unité en €?

edit: Ahah Xian aime vraiment pas du tout le perso.

----------


## Hige

Infil est pas mal déçu aussi.

Mais on verra ce qui se dira dans un mois, quand Menat est sortie tout le monde pensait que le perso était pas terrible, pareil pour Abigail ( me souviens que les mecs le considéraient Fang tier ). On sait ce que ça a donné  ::P:

----------


## wcxd

> Le nouveau costume de Dictator 
> 
> http://abload.de/img/veg028aqeg.jpg
> 
> C'est le boss final de Ghosts N' Goblins.


C'est un mod ? Pitié dites-moi que oui, c'est pas possible de sortir un truc aussi dégueulasse...

----------


## ababa

TriXman si tu nous lis, t'as bien fait d'oublier Dicta  ::ninja::

----------


## LeChameauFou

Falke, au niveau mapping des touches du pad c'est un sacré casse-tête . Pire que Ed.

----------


## Yoggsothoth

::huh::

----------


## LeChameauFou

En défi j'ai du mal au pad ps4 a jongler entre touches à charger-relâcher, Ex en 3k ou 3p avec ma config' et speciaux 2boutons. Mes high sont sur les 2gachettes de droites ce qui est pas optimal .

----------


## Vorshakaar

Du monde ce soir pour quelques matchs entre gentlemen ?

----------


## Mr Thy

Ca dépend si tu me laisses gagner ou pas.

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Zeku nouveau costume Kabuki

----------


## Vorshakaar

> Ca dépend si tu me laisses gagner ou pas.


Pour perdre, pas besoin de le faire exprès  ::ninja::  .

----------


## ababa

> Zeku nouveau costume Kabuki
> 
> http://abload.de/img/shp_z25_04_00g5qbd.jpg


Trop stylé  :Mellow2:

----------


## Yoggsothoth



----------


## yodaxy

Plus facile : en VT1 dans le coin, avant + HP, HP+HK, avant + HP, HP+HK, avant + HP, HP+HK, avant + HP. 50 % de barre  :WTF: 




à 6'05

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Oui j'avais vu ,c'est pété mais je l'ai dit day one que le perso avait des soucis avec son Stun et ses dégâts .
Sinon le perso en lui même est vraiment sympa .

----------


## yodaxy

Ouais elle est chouette, par contre son trial 10 frame perfect me pète bien les couilles  :tired: 

EDIT : et au moment où je dis ça j'y arrive  ::lol::

----------


## Hem

> Ouais elle est chouette, par contre son trial 10 frame perfect me pète bien les couilles 
> 
> EDIT : et au moment où je dis ça j'y arrive


Frame perfect? Faut pas juste delay le 3HK?
En tout cas j'y arrive pas  ::XD:: .

----------


## yodaxy

> Frame perfect? Faut pas juste delay le 3HK?
> En tout cas j'y arrive pas .


Il faut faire un micro pas en avant juste après l'activation du V-trigger, pour que le MP touche après 3+Hk. 

Je pensais que c'était frame-perfect vu le timing mais avec un jump-in très près de l'adversaire et en activant le V-trigger le plus tôt possible après le shotgun ça passe mieux.

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Ah bah voila !

----------


## Vorshakaar

https://clips.twitch.tv/AgileTangent...kbugKappaClaus

Il y a quelques problèmes sur les hitbox  ::rolleyes::  .

----------


## yodaxy

Le "problème" c'est qu'Abigail a les hitboxes d'un perso normal, du coup quand il est baissé c'est assez logique qu'il ne se fasse pas toucher, vu que le coup n'est pas censé toucher les persos baissés. 

Ça serait con que seul Abigaïl soit touché par le pied (il me semble que ça avait pas mal râlé à l'époque de SSFIV parce que Hugo était le seul perso à se faire toucher par certains coups qui passaient au dessus des autres personnages, genre les boules diagonales de Gouken ou Juri) même si du coup le rendu est bizarre.

----------


## Mr Thy



----------


## Kamikaze

Haha mais c'est tellement ça

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Lol il en a aussi fait un pour Fang. Ça me donne des idées de vidéo tout ça hahaha

----------


## Supergounou

> video


 ::XD::

----------


## yodaxy

Celui d'Ed est assez violent  ::XD::

----------


## yodaxy

Haha  ::XD::

----------


## Zerger

Bah techniquement, si elle tenait fermement son baton et que l'autre tape dedans, elle peut se flinguer le poignet, ca se tient !

----------


## Hem

Y'a des canards inscrits au stunfest cette année?

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

J'ai regardé hier sur ES1 la finale entre 

Spoiler Alert! 


Luffi et Bonchan

 au Brussels Challenge… What a match !  :Mellow2:  :Bave: 

Edit : toutes ces vidéos sont complètement connes, mais j'ai bien ri !  ::P:

----------


## Supergounou

On en parlait l'autre fois Kami, mais toutes les vidéos du Youtube que tu m'as filé ont été effacées.

----------


## Hige

Modobell Kami pour pub mensongère  :Cell:

----------


## Mr Thy

> Bah techniquement, si elle tenait fermement son baton et que l'autre tape dedans, elle peut se flinguer le poignet, ca se tient !


Nan mais on dit toujours que pour un utilisateur d'armes blanches, une fois devenu maitre, l'arme devient une extension du corps. Ca doit être pour ça.

----------


## wcxd

Punaise il bouge bien PoongKo !




- - - Mise à jour - - -

Le nouvel anti air de Daigo

----------


## Yoggsothoth

"Je suis sur que ça passe !"
*en effet*

----------


## Mr Thy

Bordel, Evo Japon qui fait 124 million de Yen (un peu moins qu'un million d'euros). Une des raisons principale citées c'est l'entrée gratos. Apparament il y a une loi pour les tournois au Japon qui limite les prix que les vainqueurs reçoivent à max 20x le prix d'entrée.
Ils avaient donc décidés de faire entrée gratos (quoique, 0x20 ça fait toujours zéro mais bon). Ca et le fait qu'ils ont décidé assez tard de faire le gros du tournoi dans un bâtiment plus cher que prévu.

Mauvais choix on dirait.

http://www.mmcafe.com/news/posts/10268.html

----------


## Hige

Personne ne mate le Stunfest ?  ::o:

----------


## Mr Thy

C'est en recevant un mail de twitch comme quoi Capcomfighters était online en diffusant le Stunfest 2018, que je me suis rendu compte qu'il y avait le Stunfest ce weekend.

Je n'ai tellement plus suivi l'actu du VS ces dernier temps...

----------


## Hige

Pareil en fait, on me l'a signalé via Twitch. Je crois que c'est le premier tournoi que je mate depuis la Capcom Cup.

Et je constate un manque certain de Karin dans le top 64  :tired:

----------


## Wahou

Je trouve que le jeu est plutôt cool à regarder (quoique j'y joue plus). Finalement ça devient neutral neutral les matchs de haut niveau, on tend progressivement vers du SFIV, c'est ça le progrès !  ::): 
Encore un peu trop de choppe ou pas choppe à mon goût mais ça s'est quand même amélioré depuis que la choppe reset le neutral. 
On voit aussi de beaux confirms et une utilisation des normaux plus variée je trouve. Ça mukubinise moins les coups CC notamment depuis qu'ils ont appris à whiff punish, et c'est tant mieux !

Vous en pensez quoi ? Rien que le fait que le jeu fasse encore beaucoup de viewers m'étonne assez. On disait qu'il se ferait bouffer par Tekken ou DBFZ et finalement ça tient bien. Vous pensez que c'est dû à la machine de guerre (notamment les cash prizes) Capcom ou que la scène compét/le jeu a quand même certains mérites ?

----------


## wcxd

Un peu de tout imo.
Il y a plus de sous en jeux, donc plus de monde.
C'est aussi difficile de changer de jeu, par exemple PoongKo a dit sur son Twitter que le niveau sur Tekken était trop élevé pour lui et qu'il préférait ne pas y jouer compétitivement.

Infiltration avait tenu des propos assez semblables par rapport à DBFZ, qu'il n'aurait pas le temps pour le doser et continuer à être compétitif sur SFV.

Mais globalement à mon sens ce ne sont que des conséquences du manque de cash à gagner sur les jeux autre que SFV.


Allez pour le coup un petit setup corner avec Ryu :

----------


## Hem

Je pense que le nombre de viewer est aussi du au fait que le jeu est beaucoup plus "esport friendly" que la concurrence.
On regarde plus facilement un match de sf5 qu'un match de dbfz ou tekken par exemple si on est pas un puriste.

----------


## Mr Thy

Ouais un peu de tout, mais je crois qu'il y a encore quelques facteurs bien spécifiques lié à la franchise.

De un, on peut dire ce qu'on veut, mais Street reste la franchise phare (et universelle, encore plus important) du VS. Autant on peut avoir d'autres jeux qui sont bons, ça reste Street qui représente majoritairement la scène au yeux du grand public/les médias. Presque au niveau que dire si Street sombre, c'est toute la scène qui se casse la gueule avec (pas au niveau de disparaître, mais de redevenir underground). Ca c'est confirmé avec Street 3. OK, on arrivait à une époque où les jeux de VS avait atteint un niveau de saturation. Mais on voit aussi que le grand public n'a pas accroché au 3ème du nom, et la scène VS, pouf, à part les hardcore plus personne.
Et qui a l'a revitalisée? Le retour de Street. Avec, il faut l'avouer, Capcom qui a joué à fond la carte de la nostalgie, mais ça a marché d'enfer (aussi bien qu'on pourrait affirmer que le "flop" de SF3, c'est partiellement à cause d'un cast pratiquement différent). Si SF4 n'était pas sorti, on n'en serait pas là où on est aujourd'hui.

Et je suis d'accord, si on regarde purement les chiffres, on peut citer des Tekken et des Mortal Kombat qui ont (très) bien marchés, mais bizarrement, ils n'ont pas cette "présence", cette faculté de pouvoir porter un genre entier.
Le seul qui pourrait arriver à ce stade serait DBFZ, parce qu'il a toute la franchise de Dragon Boule derrière, ce qui n'est pas négligeable du tout. Mais ça m'ammène à mon deuxième point, bien que c'est mon avis subjectif dessus.

Tous les Streets (les vrais, je ne compte pas les EX) ont ce petit quelque chose qui fait que c'est agrèable à regarder, même pas des gens qui n'y connaissent que dalle. C'est pas trop lent, c'est pas trop rapide pour comprendre ce qui se passe. C'est lisible. Autant les connaisseurs vont chier sur la simplicité du jeu, autant même un spectateur lambda peut comprendre en grandes lignes ce qu'il voit, et surtout comprendre qu'il y a un truc qui cloche (je prend la finale de la Capcup entre Tokido et Mena RD comme exemple. Autant les connaisseurs vont râler sur les moukoubinismes du matchup Birdie-Akuma, je crois que pour quelqu'un qui connait rien au jeu, ça devait être un match super à regarder, vu que c'était toujours très serré). Et je suis d'accord hein, SFV n'a pas le niveau de hype que SFIV pouvait avoir, mais autre jeu, autre mécaniques, autre époque.
Prenons des animes fighters. Ca flash dans tous les sens, c'est souvent ultra rapide. Tu connais rien au jeu, tu comprends que dalle. Y a trouzemille mécanismes à retenir. OK, c'est vrai pour pas mal de jeux, que pour apprécier à fond les subtilités d'un match, il faut connaitre un minimum. Mais je suis absolument certain que pour un spectateur casu, il décroche assez vite. 
En plus, la plupart des animes fighters utilisent des designs très typés "Japooooon" (d'ou le titre du genre...), ce qui ne plait pas à tout le monde.
Et à mon avis, c'est une des choses qui pourrait nuire a DBFZ aussi. Comme la plupart de ses congénère, les 10 premières minutes, tout le monde fait "ouah balèze le kamehaméha full screen", 10 minutes après y'en a déjà marre parce que c'est la 30ème fois qu'il passe dans un combo. Je suis persuadé à 100% que ce qui porte le jeu pour le moment, c'est l'aspect DBZ, pas le gameplay. Enlevons ça (et ça passera avec le temps, j'ai même l'impression que c'est déjà en train de se faire) et ça sera classé comme un anime fighter comme les autres. J'espère me tromper, mais le temps le dira.

En terme de violence, c'est la même chose. Y'en a (ouais bon, on se tape dessus), mais pas à outrance. Ca ne s'étripe pas, y a pas de fatalités et fracassage d'os dans tous les sens. Ca reste clean (et si y a des morts, c'est souvent raconté en passant dans l'histoire, mais jamais dans les match). Pour les spectateurs, même casus, c'est de nouveau un juste milieu. Je vois pas Mortal Kombat non plus être diffusé sur des grandes chaines en tant que représentant de VS.

C'est pas négligeable du tout: c'est la franchise phare du VS, et c'est regardable par la plupart des gens.

----------


## Hem

Ouah j'avais pas fait gaffe au tarif d'entré du stunfest, ils se foutent bien de notre gueule quand même. 
J'étais chaud pour y aller mais clairement payer 25 balles pour un event à Rennes (sachant que j'ai déjà bien 40 euros de frais de route).... je vais me contenter des events parisiens.

----------


## Wahou

C'est vrai que les animes fighters attirent moins mais je pensais que c'était une question de licence. Mais même avec DBFZ c'est pas la fiesta (4-5k pour les finales du stunfest contre 15k pour les poules de SFV !). Après c'est peut être dû au fait que Namco Bandai insiste pas trop sur le côté Esport ou que le jeu est encore relativement neuf.
C'est clair que la licence SF est à la fois très ancienne et très lisible en Esport, c'est comme regarder du Starcraft : t'as beau pas jouer au jeu ça reste très prenant et agréable à suivre. Je trouve aussi que la composition de la scène Esport de Street aide à la rendre excitante. Il y a pas mal de légendes et malgré tout c'est très international et relativement riche en surprises : les japonais et les coréens trustent pas systématiquement tout le top 8 comme dans beaucoup de jeux de baston et un ptit nouveau perce de temps en temps.

----------


## wcxd

Putain mais la Ibuki de Fujimura est godlike.





Avoir la présence d'esprit de faire cette release de Kunai c'est franchement impressionnant (et ça veut aussi dire qu'il maintenait le bouton !).

----------


## Hem

Ça va me manquer les top 8 bouclés en 1h.

----------


## Mr Thy

Ce non respect...

----------


## Hige

Don't flash kick he said

----------


## Mr Thy

Ca met la hype de mettre les spectateurs VIP dans des chaises longues...

----------


## Hem

Y'a l'air d'y avoir 400 mètres en la scène et les spectateurs.

----------


## Mr Thy

Et faut que l'opérateur vidéo arrête de balancer des barres couleurs toutes les 5 secondes.

----------


## Hem

Mais Yukadon...

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Il a vraiment plus que passé un cap ce mec, ouf tout ce qu'il démontre ce soir !

EDIT : Oil king aussi d'ailleurs ! quelle progression !

----------


## Mr Thy

Ouais, optimisée à mort son Ibuki.

----------


## Yoggsothoth

'tain mais ce match entre les 2  :Bave:

----------


## Mr Thy

Pff.

----------


## Hige

Le niveau du top 8 est ultra violent  ::o:

----------


## Mr Thy

Alors, Menat ou Juri?

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Résumé de la finale :



Spoiler Alert!

----------


## Mr Thy

C'était dégoutant.

----------


## Hige

J'ai fait un peu de ranking, outre le fait que je sois devenu un sac retombé en Super Silver, c'était la fête aux ragequits  :tired: 

Et j'y croyais pas en lisant le patchnote mais ils ont tout cassé ma Karin  :Emo:

----------


## von_yaourt

J'ai regardé le top 8, je suis très content que Yukadon ait gagné même si je suis toujours aussi désespéré par ce que le jeu force les pros à faire. Les mecs sont tellement convaincus que l'adversaire mashera à la relevée qu'ils font des DP en oki.  ::lol:: 

Sinon Menat et Ibuki sont des persos sympas à regarder donc c'était cool.

----------


## Yoggsothoth

> J'ai fait un peu de ranking, outre le fait que je sois devenu un sac retombé en Super Silver, c'était la fête aux ragequits 
> 
> Et j'y croyais pas en lisant le patchnote mais ils ont tout cassé ma Karin


Ah ! T'as upgrade ton pc !? choppe moi à l'occaz'  :;):

----------


## Hige

> Ah ! T'as upgrade ton pc !? choppe moi à l'occaz'


Yep, enfin  ::lol:: 

Ça fait bizarre de jouer à de beaux jeux qui ne rament pas  :Emo:

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Cool ! Suis content pour toi  ::lol::

----------


## Hige

Quelqu'un a 2-3 ressources pour Kolin ? Du genre bnb's etc

J'en peux plus de me faire counter hit toute ma vie parce que Capcom a décidé de réduire toutes les hitbox de Karin  :tired:

----------


## Rom1

git gud

----------


## Hige

Dans le temps j'aurais dit ft10 direct  :Emo:

----------


## Wahou

J'ai pas vu de post dédié au Street Fighter Anniversary Collection qui sort le 29 mai sur steam (39.99 non dégraissé) donc je mets ça ici.
Certains compte le prendre et éventuellement jouer en ligne?
Pour ma part j'hésite mais s'il y a moyen de doser entre canards du Alpha 3 et éventuellement du Third Strike ça peut être cool...après, évidemment, tout dépendra du netcode !  ::siffle::

----------


## von_yaourt

Ouais Alpha 3 me tente beaucoup également.

----------


## Mr Thy

Ouais probablement. Alpha 3 all the way.

29.99 sur Greenmangaming au fait.

----------


## Rom1

Yodaxy l'a pris. J'hésite encore. Jcrois qu'on peut le trouver à 27euros sur Fanatical.

----------


## Hige

Zero Infinite 3 avec les V-Ism  :tired:

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Le mec qui post sur cpc mais qui réponds pas sur Steam  :tired:

----------


## von_yaourt

> Zero Infinite 3 avec les V-Ism


Le deuxième meilleur street après Alpha 2, qui a les V-ism sans infinis.

----------


## yodaxy

> J'ai pas vu de post dédié au Street Fighter Anniversary Collection qui sort le 29 mai sur steam (39.99 non dégraissé) donc je mets ça ici.
> Certains compte le prendre et éventuellement jouer en ligne?
> Pour ma part j'hésite mais s'il y a moyen de doser entre canards du Alpha 3 et éventuellement du Third Strike ça peut être cool...après, évidemment, tout dépendra du netcode !


Comme l'a dit Rom1, déjà précommandé chez moi ! (alors que je précommande genre jamais aucun jeu d'habitude  ::ninja::  ) Je serais dispo pour des parties à sa sortie  :;): 

Sebryu84 l'a pris aussi il me semble.

----------


## Kamikaze

> *PRECO DIRECT*

----------


## Wahou

Etben c'est cool ça, je vais le prendre aussi du coup. On va se retrouver plus nombreux que sur SFV !

----------


## Mr Thy

> Le deuxième meilleur street après Alpha 2, qui a les V-ism sans infinis.


Ouais, bien dommage qu'il ne sera pas jouable en ligne. Sans astuces du moins.

----------


## Seb Ryu 84

> Sebryu84 l'a pris aussi il me semble.


Ouaip, je l'ai préco la semaine dernière sur GamesPlanet avec le code HADOKEN (merci BGP!) -> 29€99

Pour moi, c'est vraiment pour 2X, 3.3 et Alpha 3, les autres je m'en carre. J'aurais bien aimé avoir en plus HDRemix et Gem's fighter...

----------


## ababa

> Ouaip, je l'ai préco la semaine dernière sur GamesPlanet avec le code *HADOKEN* (merci BGP!) -> 29€99
> 
> Pour moi, c'est vraiment pour 2X, 3.3 et Alpha 3, les autres je m'en carre. J'aurais bien aimé avoir en plus HDRemix et Gem's fighter...


 :tired:

----------


## Rom1

Punaise ouais un Puzzle Fighter en bonus ça l'aurait grave fait !

----------


## Squaresof

Putain mais on s'en fous de Street IV   :Vibre:  ...bon qui pour doser 2X et 3.3  ::lol::  !!??

----------


## Kamikaze

le training mode qui va bien, si le netcode et l'interface en ligne sont cools ça prendra bien. OE 3.3 est pas hyper populaire surtout du fait d'être sur Xboite mais le portage était bon, sauf online pas dingue dingue (mega austère et netcode pas ouf)

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Le jeu est à 22,80 Euros sur play-asia : https://www.play-asia.com/street-fig...tion/13/70c1s1

----------


## von_yaourt

S'ils mettent un training mode sur Alpha 3 c'est sûr que je me le prends.

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Sinon :





Surement le trailer de Cody ce week end .

----------


## Mr Thy

> S'ils mettent un training mode sur Alpha 3 c'est sûr que je me le prends.


http://www.capcom-unity.com/strumsli...s-mode-details

Tous les jeux avec mode online auront aussi un training mode.

----------


## von_yaourt

> http://www.capcom-unity.com/strumsli...s-mode-details
> 
> Tous les jeux avec mode online auront aussi un training mode.


Fuck yeah. Merci Capcom de faire les choses bien, pour une fois !

----------


## Hige

> Fuck yeah. Merci Capcom de faire les choses bien, pour une fois !


Ne t'emballe pas trop vite, faudra voir la gueule du netcode  ::ninja::

----------


## Mr Thy

Ouais, Max Dood avait parlé des devs et ce qu'il avait appris c'est 2 choses spécifiques:

Ils sont partis des roms originales des bornes d'arcades, les toutes premières révisions de chaque jeu (genre sur Alpha 2, Ken faisait des dégats assez grands sur son Alpha counter).
Le netcode sera nouveau, mais basé sur un système de rollback.

La vidéo en question

----------


## Hige

Continuer avec le rollback

----------


## Supergounou

Rollback c'est comme SF5?

----------


## Hige

Yep.

----------


## von_yaourt

> Rollback c'est comme SF5?


SFV c'est assez peu identifiable. Si c'est un système de rollback, il est vraiment mal branlé, mais de toute façon la plupart des problèmes du netcode viennent sans doute de son aspect cross-plateformes, pas de sa nature delay/rollback. 

Un exemple de rollback bien, c'est GGPO, et les gens qui ont joué à Yatagarasu savent que ça fonctionne parfaitement quand c'est bien calibré.

----------


## Kamikaze

Hmmm justement y'a pas eu le rollback dans Yatagarasu me semble. En tout cas le netcode est bon ouais.

Rollback c'est de la merde, ça a aucun sens. Faut du delay et point barre, si la co est pas assez bonne pour du delay ça sert à rien de vouloir compenser avec quoique ce soit franchement.

----------


## Supergounou

> Yep.


Génial  ::|:

----------


## von_yaourt

J'ai eu beaucoup de retours de gens me disant qu'un rollback maîtrisé c'est le nec plus ultra, mieux qu'un système de delay. Du coup, je requiers l'avis d'un expert CPC pour trancher.

----------


## Kamikaze

Bah perso mes meilleurs expériences ça a toujours été du delay et y'a une époque où tout le monde crachait (à juste titre imo) sur GGPO

J'ai aucune idée d'où vient le délire autour de GGPO a un bon netcode, c'est assez récent

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Mais sinon dans l'absolu, y'a pas mieux que du delay. Genre rollback ça veut dire que tu compenses une très mauvaise connexion quand ça doit entrer en jeu

Deux joueurs avec une connexion correcte, y'a strictement aucune différence entre rollback et delay, rollback se comporte comme le delay

L'algo de rollback intervient Uniquement lors d'une perte de paquet ou jitter Très élevé, et il tente de compenser, donc de base ton expérience est nulle compensation ou pas.

Le delay intelligent, c'est un truc calculé au début du match et stable pour le reste du match, tu synchronises les deux joueurs et basta, et si y'a un lag, bah t'as un freeze ingame et basta, ça arrive

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Et le prob sur SFV c'est que clairement je vois du rollback partout, même entre des joueurs qui jouent sur d'autres jeux sans problème, j'avais fait un post là dessus

----------


## Mr Thy

Bon, journée généreuse.

J'offre une clé du pack 30ème anniversaire. Mais il me faut une réponse juste à la question suivante (elle est pas trop dure): on dit souvent que le design de M.Bison (Dictateur pour ne pas causer d'embrouilles) est fortement inspiré d'un autre personnage fictif de la culture japonaise (hint: surtout de la version cinéma d'une adaptation datant de 1988). Quel est le nom de ce personnage?

Le premier à m'envoyer la bonne réponse en PM aura la clé.

A vos buzzers.

Et non Hige, la réponse n'est pas Fuck Bison.

----------


## Kamikaze

Maréchal Pétain

----------


## Supergounou

Dommage je ne connais pas la réponse Thy, je t'aurais bien volé une seconde fois  ::P:

----------


## Mr Thy

J'ai déjà reçu deux réponses, que je n'ai pas accepté (bien que oui, elle peuvent être valabes, seulement, le nom du perso que j'accepte est plus ancien encore que la réponse donnée).

- - - Updated - - -

Ah beh voila. Yogg donne la bonne réponse à l'instant.

La réponse étant Yasunori Katō.

von yaourt et Vorsh ont répondu Général Washizaki, de Ricki Oh. Mais... le général Washizaki est apparu dans le manga de Ricki Oh, quelques semaines après le fameux film de 1988 (Tokyo: The Last Megalopolis, Teito Monogatari en japonais). Très probable que Washizaki est inspiré de Kato aussi.

----------


## Yoggsothoth

::lol::

----------


## Vorshakaar

Ha, mince, envoyé trop tard  :^_^:  .

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Merci pour ce petit jeu en tout cas Thy !

----------


## Mr Thy

CES petits jeux môsieur  :;):

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Ah oui  ::P:

----------


## Supergounou

Bravo! Du coup c'était quoi la réponse?

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Yasunori Katō

----------


## Vorshakaar

Yasunori Katō, je m'en suis rappelé trop tard, vieux souvenir de Shin Megami Tensei.

----------


## Supergounou

Ok, je ne connaissais pas du tout  ::):

----------


## Rom1

Faites chier à tous prendre le jeu, jvais être obligé aussi alors qu'on pourrait doser sur les roms + ggpo  ::o: 

(bon ok ils ont ajouté les modes training et ça mérite un ptit billet)

----------


## Hem

Il est marrant leur tournoi d'exhibition du 30th anniversaire  ::XD:: .

----------


## Hige

Yogg va être content, Dieminion qui représente Ed en tuant CoolKid et Momochi  ::o:

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Super proprement en plus !

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Sinon c'est un peu SF5 _Mikammybuki_ édition...

----------


## wcxd

Punaise à chaque fois que je zappe sur le stream de SFV, un top player est streamé.
Il n'y a plus que des tueurs c'est ouf

----------


## Hige

> Punaise à chaque fois que je zappe sur le stream de SFV, un top player est streamé.
> Il n'y a plus que des tueurs c'est ouf


Pourtant tous les haters disent que SF5 c'est un jeu de noobs où tout le monde peut tuer les top players. On m'aurait menti ? ::blink::

----------


## von_yaourt

Non c'est un jeu où tout le monde peut être top player, c'est tout.  ::trollface::

----------


## wcxd

Je disais ça dans le sens où à chaque fois que je regarde, un "gros" nom est streamé.  ::):

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Surtout à nôtres niveaux j'ai envie de dire, ceux que l'ont voient en tournois sont TOUS des top players  ::siffle::

----------


## Hige

> Non c'est un jeu où tout le monde peut être top player, c'est tout.


Pourtant on voit tout le temps les mêmes, c'est quoi la bonne réponse alors, je suis perdu ::unsure::

----------


## Mr Thy

Nan, tu téléportes pas dans ma tronche.

----------


## wcxd

Putain j'hallucine là, l'awareness de Tokido o_o

- - - Mise à jour - - -





- - - Mise à jour - - -

On pourrait cliper tous les matchs de Tokido je crois...

----------


## Mr Thy

J'aimerais bien voir ce que donnerait un Tokido - Fujimura.

----------


## Yoggsothoth

ça tombe bien ce sera la Finale  ::lol:: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Et sinon ça tease Cody



Et ça parle d'une sortie rapide, genre le 29 Mai .

----------


## Mr Thy

Tain la meuf de Coolkid qui ne fait que gueuler dans le fond.

----------


## wcxd

Une meuf insupportable pour un mec insupportable. Tout va bien.

----------


## Mr Thy

Ah et le cosplayer, ça faisait longtemps tiens.

----------


## wcxd

Punaise si tu parles du mec en rose qui traine à droite effectivement il fait flipper wtf...

----------


## Mr Thy

Ah mais c'est un habitué hein. Il squatte souvent les tournois. C'est hilarant de le voir faire des efforts pour être à l'image quand il y a plusieurs angles de caméras.

Edit - Bon ce qui est clair c'est que le Guile/Alex ne fait pas partie de ceux qui peuvent tuer les tops.

----------


## Hige

> Tain la meuf de Coolkid qui ne fait que gueuler dans le fond.


Et c'est pire sur les setups en dehors du main stage où c'est côte à côte. Pas mal de mecs s'en étaient plaints en même temps que le bordel qu'ont foutu les dominicains y a pas longtemps.

----------


## Mr Thy

Caba vs la femme de Coolkid c'est un matchup en lui-même.

----------


## Hige

Je veux voir un match CoolKid MenaRD en côte à côte maintenant  :Bave:

----------


## Mr Thy



----------


## Hige

Et je viens de voir Yipes depuis longtemps, bordel le poids qu'il a perdu  ::o: 

https://www.instagram.com/p/Bf4ACTLBK_h/

----------


## Mr Thy

C'est de lunettes anti lumière bleue, couillons

----------


## Hige

Et pendant ce temps, Daigo joue avec un dos et cou pété : https://clips.twitch.tv/DoubtfulChillyMulePrimeMe

----------


## Hige

Thy, tu me donneras ton avis sur Problem X vs Justin Wong  ::o:

----------


## Hem

> Je disais ça dans le sens où à chaque fois que je regarde, un "gros" nom est streamé.


En fait c'est surtout parce qu'avec les nouvelles règles du pro tour, t'es obligé de participer à un maximum de tournoi pour avoir une chance. Tu peux plus juste te qualifier en te ramener aux tournois de ta région.
On est arrivé à un point où c'est devenu normal d'avoir des top players qui meurent tôt. Genre là on a déjà Itazan, Mago, Gamerbee, JB, Caba, Snake Eyez, Takeuchi, Punk, LPN qui sont morts alors qu'on est même pas à la moitié du top 24. Certes c'est pas des joueurs tiers 1, mais c'est beaucoup de noms qu'on serait pas du tout surpris de voir dans le top 8 d'un ranking.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Takamura fait plaisir, il fait son petit bout de chemin dans le combo breaker. Y'a plus que Luffy qui lui fait obstacle pour le top 24. 
edit : Bon évidemment Luffy l'a pas laissé passer, y'a que les americains et les japs qui se font avoir par Takamura en 2  ::XD:: .

----------


## Hem

> Yogg va être content, Dieminion qui représente Ed en tuant CoolKid et Momochi


Il est stylé son Ed, y'a l'air d'y avoir des trucs sympas à faire avec le vt2.

edit : C'est surprenant de voir des JWong et Xian arracher des victoires quand ils passent derrière des Go1 et Fujimura. On a limite l'impression qu'ils jouent mal... alors qu'en vrai ils déconnent zéro.

4 européens vs 5 américains dans un top 24 d'un premier aux us, on est bien  :B):

----------


## wcxd

C'est qui Terrence ? Le mec a sorti ChrisG et Fujimura oO

----------


## Mr Thy

Top 24 let's go!

----------


## Hem

Rha Luffy qui se fait éliminer sur 2 pifs, dommage. Bon après avec sa merde de pad ps1 Du aurait dû prendre la win de toutes façons  ::XD:: .

----------


## ababa

Cody sort le 29 mai? oO

----------


## Mr Thy

Impressionant le Nash de Bonchan.

----------


## Hem

Je suis pas du tout fan du Cody du 4, mais celui-ci a l'air stylé.

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Bof ce trailer Cody devenu un clone d'ED avec son design moins "badasss" et plus, hummm  :Gerbe: 
A voir le 26 Juin donc.

Edit : HAHA comme quoi les gouts  ::P:

----------


## Vorshakaar

Moi, c'est le contraire, il ne me hype pas du tout. Et c'est quoi ces tornades toutes cheap là.

----------


## Hige

Et Kenny Omega qui joue Cody dans le trailer  :Vibre:

----------


## Yoggsothoth

> Moi, c'est le contraire, il ne me hype pas du tout. Et c'est quoi ces tornades toutes cheap là.


Merci  :Beer: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




Et surtout j'ai pas vu de zonk  ::'(:

----------


## Hem

Je le trouve à des années lumière de Ed ce Cody. Il a l'air de bien bouger.

----------


## Hige

À 1:11 Yogg  ::o:

----------


## Kamikaze

Pas envie de faire le hater, mais le niveau de cette grande finale était catastrophique et vraiment le témoignage d'à quel point le jeu est bof (d'un point de vu compétitif hardcore).

Cammy est un perso extrêmement limité, comme la plupart du cast, le plan de jeu se résume à briser le neutral (très facilement vu que l'adversaire n'a pas d'option pour maintenir le neutral), puis à appliquer un mixup en pur 50/50 entre choppe et frame trap. Point barre. Pour maintenir le neutral avec Cammy tu utilises grand max 3 coups.

Xian est simplement limité par le manque d'options de son perso (et du jeu en général), pourtant un des plus riche du jeu. Y'a tellement peu de coups qu'il a rien pour maintenir le neutral et doit se rabattre sur des gimmick de reset pour gagner la moindre game.

Je sais pas si ça intéresse grand monde ce genre de post analyse mais si je dis ça c'est parce que je trouve le jeu assez "toxique" pour des joueurs d'un tel niveau, c'est comme limiter un athlète/artiste à jouer à pierre feuille ciseau, et ça suffit pour faire le spectacle, tout le monde est content mais y'a 0 skill, ça fait un peu penser aux tournois hearthstone qui perdurent avec le même schéma.

Le niveau des joueurs a chuté aussi, beaucoup d'erreurs incroyables à ce stade de la compétition, c'est pas sur SF4 ou autres jeux bien dosés qu'on verrait ça

Sinon Cody me fera pas revenir sur le jeu, les animations sont vraiment trop lentes et c'est clairement la même philosophie que d'habitude pour les coups, mega uniformisé, pas de portée, la frame data sent le Zeku à 10km. Jamais le Ruffian Kick low sera safe. 

Bon après c'est toujours cool que les jeux de combat aient de l'audience, et y'a quand même quelques fondamentaux dans le jeu, mais le nivellement par le bas fait mal et je trouve que ça manque de critique à ce sujet

----------


## Vorshakaar

Ah mais je suis d'accord sur la compet', autant Tekken c'était plaisant à voir et certains joueurs faisaient le show (Chanel/Jeondding), autant Street j'attendais que ça se finisse rapidement car j'en avais assez. Les commentateurs, les joueurs, c'était morne: digne d'une convention sur l'endoscopie anale. C'est amusant de voir les gens pleurer sur Tekken car trop de Jack mais en face, c'est Cammy dans tout les sens.

Je suis resté avec Hyge pour le trailer de Cody mais ça ne me hype pas du tout. J'ai plus foi en Soulcalibur 6.

----------


## Hige

Honnêtement Kami t'aurais dû mater le top 8 du Stunfest, le niveau c'est le jour et la nuit par rapport au Combo Breaker  ::o: 

Et la Booki de Xian... Berk. Quand t'as vu celle de Yukadon, il fait pitié.

----------


## Kamikaze

Ah je vais mater ça, même si genre c'est vraiment purement la taille des movelists et le manque de différenciation entre chaque coup qui me pose problème (genre juste la hitbox, ou ne serait que la portée horizontale).

Et genre pour le niveau des joueurs qui baissent, y'a juste des trucs totalement objectifs comme le temps de réaction, ou l'inventivité dans une situation non conventionnelle (ce qui reste rare sur SFV, le jeu est assez carré) qui montrent ça, mais bon, je me sens pas d'enfoncer le jeu. Je ferai sûrement une vidéo d'analyse en essayant d'être mega diplomate car je trouve que ça vaut le coup d'en parler

Sinon pour rester positif je kiffe bien le délire de Cody maire beau gosse, et l'intro au couteau

----------


## Hige

Après comme on a dit, on est loin du niveau de GG ou de Tekken. Mais pour moi le top 8 du Stunfest est le plus haut niveau que j'aie pu voir de tous les tournois SF5 jusqu'à présent.

----------


## Hem

Moi aussi j'ai pas trop aimé ce top 8. Ça aurait été mieux si Bonchan et Infiltration avaient pas été obligé de s'entretuer aussi tôt. Et Xian qui balance au moins 50 fois la même phase avec son cross-up pas cross-up kunai dans le coin, et les 50 fois ça passe, personne block ça même pas Infiltration...

Je te trouve dur de dire que le niveau des joueurs baisse par contre, les mecs ont jamais autant mis leur vie dans le jeu. Mais bon vu la gueule de la finale on peut difficilement te donner tord  ::XD:: .

----------


## Kamikaze

Bah juste 2/3 exemples qui me viennent en tête

Le manque d'anti air en général, qui doivent être situationnels (plutôt un point positif pour SFV, faut réflechir pour anti air, j'aime bien)

Et NL (vainqueur du tournoi), pas capable de punir Ibuki et son deltaplane (situation non conventionnelle, mais il est endormi?) ni de punir Xian qui sort du coin avec un crossup avec un Cannon Spike, c'est plus d'1/2 seconde

Aussi Xian qui arrive enfin à faire whiffer une choppe et qui whiff punish pas

Aussi beaucoup de ratés sur les timings de meaty et de décalages

- - - Mise à jour - - -

M'enfin je vais aller me mater ce stunfest histoire de voir. Le truc cool dans les jeux de combat c'est que l'inventivité des joueurs peut souvent transformer n'importe quel outil en truc intéressant

----------


## Hem

Tu comptes pas les dragons dans le vent total en neutral et les arrow confirm dans la garde?  ::trollface::

----------


## Kamikaze

Nan mais y'a beaucoup à dire  ::ninja:: 

Je veux pas amener trop d'ondes négatives non plus

----------


## von_yaourt

> Et genre pour le niveau des joueurs qui baissent, y'a juste des trucs totalement objectifs comme le temps de réaction,


Les quatre frames de lag en plus de SFV par rapport à SFIV expliquent à peu près tout.

----------


## wcxd

(J'ai pas maté la fin du tournoi encore)

Alors autant je suis d'accord pour dire que le niveau de certains joueurs baisse (je pense à Xian, Momochi, Luffy par exemple). Autant tu ne peux pas dire que c'est généralisé ou qu'il y a un manque d'adaptation quand tu vois des mecs comme Infiltration, Tokido, Fujimura ou même Fuudo.

Après je pense sincèrement que ton avis est biaisé par ton affect pour Tekken. Tu reproches la movelist rikiki, j'ai l'impression qu'il n'y a bien que dans Tekken que les movelist ont environ une 100aine de coups.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Ok le theme est bien bien cool (mais haters gonna hate obviously...)

----------


## LeChameauFou

Cody 
Beaucoup (d'animations) de coup semblent recyclés d'autres persos de cet opus.  les coups de knife qui fait très kolin, ses projectiles et sa super sont celles de rashid. l'anim' dans le trailer ça à l'air propre.
Le costume n2 fait très gay-friendly/final fight, le costume 1 est classe.

----------


## yodaxy

Les costumes :



Les deux derniers sont les meilleurs, et ce sont les payants évidemment  :tired: 

Sinon le trailer ne m'a pas vraiment hypé contrairement à d'habitude. J'ai pas l'impression qu'il a énormément de possibilités (comme les autres persos on va dire, mais là limite y a plus de cinématique que de gameplay, ça sent pas bon  ::ninja::  ).

On verra en Juin.

EDIT : quelques gifs :

 
 

Son V-skill (le 1er gif) est bizarre.

----------


## ababa

Ze veux le jouer  :Vibre: 

Ça fait depuis que j'ai le jeu qu'un perso m'hype un peu  :Cigare:

----------


## Mjoln

Pour le coup, je trouve qu'ils sont bien revenus aux sources du perso : les coups de genou, le coup de boule, le couteau, le tuyau, on est à fond dans le beat'em up. C'est du final fight en versus  ::):  J'aime bien !

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Rho et le tatsu du premier gif, c'est le coup special à deux boutons de final fight  !  ::lol::

----------


## Mr Thy

Mouais, ce que les joueurs ont montré au combo breaker n'était pas du tout du même niveau qu'au Stunfest je trouve.

Mais c'est vrai que hier surtout, il y avait des drops bizarres de partout. Sako à la masse, Nemo qui foirait des setups, la Menat d'Infiltration lethargique,...
Il n'y avait que Bonchan et son Nash que je trouvait carré.

Le stunfest m'avait donné espoir, mais force est de constater que la version AE n'as pas vraiment aidé la diversité de représentation chez les persos chez les pros.
Et bizarrement, bien que les dégats des combo's CC a été nerfé, j'ai l'impression que les joueurs ont encore plus peur de faires des trucs, par peur de se prendre la phase qui tue. Surtout contre les Ibuki/Mika qui ont l'air de pouvoir mettre des confirms quart d'écran avec gros potentiel de shifumi après.

Cody, mouais. Je trouve son design très bof. Il a perdu tout son aura "rien à carrer, mais pousse pas trop sinon ça va chier grave quand même". Faudrait voir en mains, mais il me hype moins que Blankette sur son trailer.

----------


## von_yaourt

Une différence à noter, apparemment le set-up de stream n'était pas le même que les set-up hors stream, et il laggait plus. Je pensais qu'ils avaient tout unifié à coups de Zowie lors du CPT, mais visiblement non...

Au Stunfest c'était full Zowie donc pas de problèmes de transition.

----------


## Mjoln



----------


## Wahou

Bon j'ai craqué pour la 30th anniversary, j'attends sagement ma clef. Quelqu'un se lance dans un OP ou on squatte ici ?
Un pro de l'ancien (mais non pas le biographe de Vorsh) pour nous briefer sur les mécaniques et les rosters respectifs de 3rd strike et alpha 3 ?

----------


## Mjoln

J'imagine que c'est pas cross play ? J'ai la version ps4...

----------


## Mjoln

Le online est nickel. Max 30 secondes pour trouver un adversaire et c'est tres fluide.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

C'est la première fois que je joue a sfa3 contre de vrais gens  :Emo:

----------


## yodaxy

> J'imagine que c'est pas cross play ? J'ai la version ps4...


Non il est pas Cross Play celui là. Au pire y a Parsec  :Cigare:

----------


## wcxd

Ah mais il est sorti déjà?

----------


## von_yaourt

Demain en théorie (et sur toutes les plateformes de téléchargement), mais il est déjà en magasin depuis plusieurs jours.

----------


## Wahou

Je l'ai pris sur greenmangaming, première fois que j'utilise ce site. Quand je clique sur activer la clef il ne se passe rien. J'ai bien le jeu dans mes achats sur leur site mais idem quand je clique il ne se passe rien. J'ai bien rentré mon compte steam et tout. D'autres sont dans la même situation ? J'impute ça au fait que le jeu soit pas encore release sur steam (6h !) et je m'inquiète pas ou j'appelle le SWAT ?  :Vibre:

----------


## Squaresof

Perso j'ai refunds sur greenmangaming pour l'acheté sur instantgaming ou j'ai reçu le clé instantanément  ::ninja::  .

----------


## yodaxy

> Je l'ai pris sur greenmangaming, première fois que j'utilise ce site. Quand je clique sur activer la clef il ne se passe rien. J'ai bien le jeu dans mes achats sur leur site mais idem quand je clique il ne se passe rien. J'ai bien rentré mon compte steam et tout. D'autres sont dans la même situation ? J'impute ça au fait que le jeu soit pas encore release sur steam (6h !) et je m'inquiète pas ou j'appelle le SWAT ?


Quand tu vas dans "your purchases" la clé ne s'affiche pas dans la colonne de droite ?

----------


## Wahou

> Quand tu vas dans "your purchases" la clé ne s'affiche pas dans la colonne de droite ?


Je n'ai pas de colonnes du tout.  ::sad:: 
Je vois le jeu dans une sorte de liste mais quand je clique dessus rien ne se passe...

Edit : je vais attendre la release et au pire je demanderai un refund aussi si rien ne se débloque.

----------


## yodaxy

> Je n'ai pas de colonnes du tout. 
> Je vois le jeu dans une sorte de liste mais quand je clique dessus rien ne se passe...
> 
> Edit : je vais attendre la release et au pire je demanderai un refund aussi si rien ne se débloque.


Disons que ce ne sont pas vraiment des colonnes mais tu as l'image du jeu à gauche et la clé à droite normalement. Mais je crois qu'ils ont un problème actuellement car je n'arrive même pas à afficher mon profil chez eux. Faut patienter, de toutes façons le jeu ne se débloquera normalement qu'à 19h ce soir sur Steam.

----------


## Supergounou

Bizarre votre histoire, pas de soucis de mon côté:



Par contre ça fait longtemps que je n'ai rien acheté chez eux.

----------


## Zerger

Tu as acheté GG X2 Reload mais pas Rev 2 ?  :Emo:

----------


## Squaresof

Le topic pour Street Anniversary  :;):

----------


## Supergounou

> Tu as acheté GG X2 Reload mais pas Rev 2 ?


Ouais je m'étais fait arnaquer, 3€ de perdu.

----------


## yodaxy

> Bizarre votre histoire, pas de soucis de mon côté:
> 
> https://tof.cx/images/2018/05/29/af2...b95e17fdc9.png
> 
> Par contre ça fait longtemps que je n'ai rien acheté chez eux.


C'est revenu chez moi aussi. Le profil ne s'affichait plus et pas moyen de me déconnecter de chez eux.

Donc oui voilà @Wahou les clés sont normalement à droite.

----------


## Vorshakaar

> Un pro de l'ancien (mais non pas le biographe de Vorsh)


Je suis encore jeune dans ma tête  :Emo:  .


Je viens de lancer SF pour récupérer le pognon hebdomadaire, et oh, surprise une mise-à-jour (03.040). Y'a quoi dedans ? Buff de Karin et Alex, Fang top tier, nerf de Cammy ?

[Edit Piaf] En fait, c'est tout cassé.

----------


## wcxd

Costume je crois (Vega, Karin, Zeku)

----------


## yodaxy

> Je suis encore jeune dans ma tête  .
> 
> 
> Je viens de lancer SF pour récupérer le pognon hebdomadaire, et oh, surprise une mise-à-jour (03.040). Y'a quoi dedans ? Buff de Karin et Alex, Fang top tier, nerf de Cammy ?
> 
> [Edit Piaf] En fait, c'est tout cassé.


C'est pour ça :





Et surtout ça :



 ::XD::

----------


## wcxd

Comment on l'a ce Ryu ? Bien stylé !!

----------


## Supergounou

Grave je veux le même caleçon!  ::ninja::

----------


## Zerger

Ghost&Gouls  ::wub::

----------


## Supergounou

Trop bien la VOD du top 8 Combo Breaker _made in_ Capcom Fighters. Un décalage son/image de 4 secondes à partir de la moitié de la vidéo, respect  ::|:

----------


## yodaxy

Certainement un costume dans une prochaine Extra Battle je pense, là c'est du datamining.

Mais ouais il est trop classe  ::wub:: 

 
 

Et absolument TOUTES ses couleurs sont classes. Spot On Capcom cette fois-ci.

----------


## Supergounou

> Trop bien la VOD du top 8 Combo Breaker _made in_ Capcom Fighters. Un décalage son/image de 4 secondes à partir de la moitié de la vidéo, respect


Du coup, si quelqu'un cherche une vidéo stable:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dt3jqfovZ6Y

----------


## Mr Thy

> Trop bien la VOD du top 8 Combo Breaker _made in_ Capcom Fighters. Un décalage son/image de 4 secondes à partir de la moitié de la vidéo, respect


C'est le rollback.

----------


## Supergounou

:^_^:

----------


## Mr Thy

Not bad. Not bad at all.

----------


## Hem

Je pige pas trop comment ça marche, faut un stick analogique non? Ou du moins un truc qui s'en rapproche capable de bouger les switchs.

edit : 


> Hall Effect technology relies on sensors on the PCB for the Magenta and a shortened JLF shaft with a magnet mounted to the bottom. The relationship of the shaft mounted magnet to the circuit board sensors allows for the Magenta to tell exactly where your stick it is all the time. We’re not just talking a general cardinal or intermediate direction, we’re talking down to degrees as precise as radians on a unit circle. This makes the stick itself fully analog, and quite possibly more accurate than any potentiometer on any Dual Shock or Xbox analog stick.
> 
> With these analog inputs, the stick uses a built-in microprocessor to translate all of this into digital cardinal inputs. Thus making it at the onset analog, but ultimately the stick itself operates just like any other stick you were to throw into your stick case. Well, almost, because there is so much more to this stick that any other production model simply cannot do.


- shoryuken.com

En mode déformation professionnelle, je suis pas fan. Si la techno est pas assez carrée, c'est la porte ouverte à la tricherie.

----------


## Mr Thy

Bah, il y a déjà l'Ultrastik 360 d'Ultimarc qui utilise ce design, ils partent d'un JLF à la base aussi. Le gros avantage de ce stick par contre, c'est que le PCB contient aussi le controleur, y compris des boutons. C'est un bon choix si vous voulez construire un stick compact pour pas trop cher. Et en effet, il peut se mettre en mode full analo aussi (comme le stick d'un pad donc). Ultimarc fabrique aussi un stick avec un actuateur motorisé, qui permet à distance de tourner le gate pour faire 8-way ou 4-way, c'est pas con du tout.

Les Sanwas optiques avaient un ajustement de sensibilité aussi.

Pour la tricherie, c'est souvent les orga's qui décident, mais à priori, ça fait permet pas de faire des trucs impossibles comme des auto-plink ou des SOCD (ou des macros). C'est plus ou moins une version automatisée d'un changement d'actuateur/gate.

Et puis, y a pas que les pro du FGC qui utilisent les sticks hein. C'est des technologies très intéressantes pour des fabricants de bornes. Vous serez surpris combien de méthodes de fonctionnement de stick il existe.

----------


## Hem

Disons que ça reste un produit développé par une toute petite équipe et sécuriser un produit avec une partie firmware aussi importante (c'est pas juste un pcb qui envoit bêtement des inputs) ça demande un minimum de moyen.

----------


## Hige

Y a le E-League Invitational ici : https://www.twitch.tv/eleaguetv




> The players participating have been known for a while, but here's a refresher on who you'll get to see in action - FOX|Tokido, PG|Infiltration, FOX|Punk, CYG|Daigo, Rise|MenaRD, FD|Fujimura, NuckleDu, Mouz|Problem X, NVD|Phenom, CYG|Fuudo, RB|Luffy, FOX|Justin Wong, CO|Dogura, FD|Haitani, FOX|Momochi, F3|Brolynho, Rise|Smug, RB|Snake Eyez, Filipino Champ, 801 Strider, SB|JB, CYG|PR Balrog, Commander Jesse and Idom

----------


## Supergounou

Cool, merci pour le lien Hige, ça devient rare de nos jours  ::):

----------


## Hige

Un plaisir  :;):

----------


## von_yaourt

Pas de Wolfkrone vs KBrad drama cette année.  :Emo: 

J'annonce MenaRD vainqueur dans ce format, en finale contre Daigo.

----------


## Hige

:tired: 

J'espère que Diego est allé voir quelqu'un pour lui craquer le dos et la nuque, il en avait bien besoin au Combo Breaker  :Emo:

----------


## Hem

Merde je pensais que c'était demain, j'ai loupé le début  ::cry:: . Bon au moins j'arrive juste pour voir Luffy se faire laver.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Ouah en fait j'ai tout raté, Luffy est à 4-0. Je le voyais pas du tout finir premier avec cette pool. Faut que je trouve un moyen de voir la vod.

edit: Ah les vod aussi sont gratuites sur twitch, ça a bien changé la eleague.

----------


## Supergounou

Les balises [spoil] bordel, pensez à ceux qui veulent garder la surprise  :tired:  

Spoiler Alert! 


pour une fois j'en fais pas partie, il a très bien joué  ::P:

----------


## Hige

> Merde je pensais que c'était demain, j'ai loupé le début . Bon au moins j'arrive juste pour voir Luffy se faire laver.


Tu disais ?  ::P: 

Je m'attendais pas à voir Dogura se faire laver par contre.

----------


## Hem

Dès le premier set je me suis dit "merde je vais encore passer pour un con"  ::XD:: . Hâte de mater la vod pour voir le jeu qu'il a réussi à déployer en tout cas.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Les balises [spoil] bordel, pensez à ceux qui veulent garder la surprise  
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> pour une fois j'en fais pas partie, il a très bien joué


Promis je vais essayer de faire un effort  ::ninja:: , mais je tiens à signaler que je suis contre ces pratiques de censures barbares sur des topics tout aussi spécialisés dans un domaine que celui-ci.

----------


## Mr Thy



----------


## von_yaourt

Ah bah non, MenaRD ne gagnera pas, il a ragequit.  ::P:

----------


## Mr Thy

Ils vont passer la merde reality entière?

----------


## Hem

Si t'attend la suite c'est le 8. 

Les détails : 


Spoiler Alert! 




*




JB et Jesse sortent du truc de téléréalité. 

Je vois qu'ils ont bien divisé la rediffusion télé de la diffusion twitch cette année. Tant mieux, c'était limite irrespectueux ce qu'ils avaient fait l'année passée.

----------


## Mr Thy

Oh well, c'est ça de rentrer tard du boulot. Se connecter juste au moment du sel de MenaRD.

----------


## Hem

Ah non y'a un bracket complet avec les 6 joueurs à la fin de la pool. My bad j'ai rien compris au format.
Les matchs ont repris après 1h de télé-réalité.

edit : En gros tu peux ne pas te qualifier en faisant 5 - 2 et tu peux te qualifier en faisant 4 - 5. Quel beau format  ::ninja:: .

----------


## Hem

Rha l'eleague... un beau tournoi avec des moyens mais qui tourne sur un format putassier pour créer du spectacle artificiel. J'arrive toujours pas y faire abstraction. :/

----------


## Hige

Spoiler Alert! 


Luffy fait 5-0 en groupstage, perd ses deux matches pour finir 3ème.

Dogura se fait laver en groupstage, remonte tout le loser braguette pour faire 2ème.



Si ça continue comme ça tout le tournoi, ça pourrait être sympa  ::lol::

----------


## wcxd



----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

Franchement, j'ai pas vu la fin mais la phase de groupe de 

Spoiler Alert! 


Luffy

 a été énorme !  ::o:  ::O:  Dommage qu'il ait foiré ensuite.  :Emo:

----------


## Hem

C'est pas vraiment un foirage. Tokido a failli se faire laver, il a repris le momentum au dernier moment en réussissant à anticiper 2 choppes spé. De là luffy a pas réussi à reprendre le dessus.
Et contre Dogura... de base j'aime pas le jeu de Dogura et j'ai vraiment pas trouvé le match propre.

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Je viens de découvrir que *Justfog* c'est pas un pseudo pour le style mais bel et bien le nom de sa boutique de cigarettes électroniques  ::o: 


https://blog.naver.com/justfog

----------


## ababa

Je croyais que c'était un frenchie, _justfrog_  ::ninja:: 

D'ailleurs, les deux meilleurs Ryu sur le live qui s'affrontent  ::lol:: 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7ycaxxt31iQ&t=224s

----------


## wcxd

Ahaha

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

> Ahaha


 ::P:  J'ai regardé la Coupe de France hier soir, c'était marrant. Ambiance très décontractée et sympa.  ::):

----------


## yodaxy

Pas mal la vidéo  ::): 

Sinon démo de Cody ce soir à 21h :

----------


## ababa

Ready pour Cody, bientôt 300 k de FM pour acheter les trois grosses brutes (Cody, G, Sagat)  :Cigare:

----------


## yodaxy

G sera sûrement un perso à charge, ça te fera économiser 100 000 FM  ::ninja::

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Pourquoi il serait à charge !? Je vois bien un choppeur moi .

----------


## Hige

Q était en quart de cercle right ?

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Charge et quart de cercle . 

Edit : En fait il est plus à charge quand même .



Mais je pense qu'il n'a rien à voir avec Q, si ce n'est d'avoir comme nom une lettre.

----------


## Hige

Son costume laisse quand même à penser que  ::o:

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Humm pas faux ! Et c'est le prix de quoi là ?

----------


## ababa

> G sera sûrement un perso à charge, ça te fera économiser 100 000 FM


J'ai les symptômes du joueur à charge mais avec des persos à quart de cercle, peut être que je devrais pas renier ma vraie nature  ::ninja::

----------


## Hige

Pour le prix, j'en ai malheureusement aucune idée  :Emo:

----------


## yodaxy

> Pourquoi il serait à charge !? Je vois bien un choppeur moi .


Hige a répondu, mais ouais on voit bien un Q bis, surtout avec le story costume.

Ce qui serait assez dommage d'ailleurs, car on a déjà boxer, et qu'ils sont quand même assez similaires (enfin Q est cent fois mieux mais bon  :Cigare:  ).

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Après Cody a le costume d'Haggar et c'est pas un choppeur pour autant .
Du coup plus qu'à attendre  ::): 

Sinon un set up sale avec Blanka  ::lol::

----------


## Yoggsothoth

La présentation de Cody démarre : https://www.twitch.tv/capcomfighters

----------


## yodaxy

Le V-Skill qui te fait perdre de la vie (grise heureusement) juste pour faire un clin d'oeil à Final Fight  ::XD::

----------


## Hem

Mouai Mouai. C'est le genre de perso que j'aimerais bien voir un peu plus en compet mais il a pas l'air d'avoir les outils pour. J'aime bien son design en tout cas (mais je suis un deviant qui aime bien la plupart des persos de street 5  ::ninja:: , doit y avoir que Ken, Nash, Rashid et Blanka que je peux pas blairer).

----------


## Rom1

> ... doit y avoir que Ken, Nash, Rashid et Blanka que je peux pas blairer).


Fang.  :tired:  Pire perso de l'histoire de Street.

----------


## Hige

> *Blanka*.  Pire perso de l'histoire de Street.


Ftfy

----------


## Yoggsothoth



----------


## ababa

Pire perso: Laura  ::ninja:: 
Meilleur perso: Ryu   ::trollface:: , le mieux animé, les coups les plus stylés (quand il active son VT, il est trop classe  ::love:: ) , le parry de 3.3  :Vibre:

----------


## ababa

https://www.eventhubs.com/news/2018/...er-4-comeback/

C'est pire que SF5, il s'est fait comeback et pris un combo infini  :Emo:

----------


## Yoggsothoth

IL revient !




Oui je le post ici, je pense que c'est le topic du VS le plus lu/vu .

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

> Pire perso: Laura


Wow ! 'Faut s'calmer, là !  ::(: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Fang.  Pire perso de l'histoire de Street.


Moi, je le trouve fun. Et quand il est bien joué, ça change un peu des mecs qui zonent à coup de boules de feu jusqu'à ce que l'autre saute et se mange un anti-air.  :tired:  Sonic !  :Boom: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Meilleur perso: Ryu  , le mieux animé, les coups les plus stylés (quand il active son VT, il est trop classe ) , le parry de 3.3


 :ouaiouai:  Franchement, il me laisse autant de glace que si j'avais été touché par Kolin.  ::P:

----------


## Hem

Momochi sur Kolin  ::wub:: 
Bon il vend pas du rêve pour l'instant.

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Franchement pas top sa Kolin je trouve, je préfère celle de Neon .

----------


## Hem

Ouai elle est pas du tout au point encore.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Wow il a bouffé quoi Punk?

----------


## Supergounou

Y a un truc ce soir?

----------


## Hem

> Si t'attend la suite c'est le 8. 
> 
> Les détails : 
> 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## Supergounou

On est déjà le 8?  ::O: 
C'est où la merde reality?  ::ninja::

----------


## wcxd

(Je spam un peu, juste s'il y a des intéressés je vends mon QANBA Q4RAF 80€ [et d'autres trucs pas forcément JV] ici http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/11...gas?p=11736031)

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Tiens Ababa, je t'ai fait une petite vidéo pour que tu t'amuses en training  :;):

----------


## ababa

Je peux pas combo, j'ai piscine  :B): 
Nan je peux pas combo à cause de ma manette qui me foire mes inputs, c'est sûr que c'est la manette  ::ninja::

----------


## Yoggsothoth

:Facepalm: 

Et elle foire pas pour PES  ::ninja::

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

> Et elle foire pas pour PES


Ouais mais dans PES c'est pas pareil : vu que le FUMA est devenu injouable, c'est l'IA qui joue à ta place.  ::P:

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Tu as cru qu'il jouait en FUMA  ::XD::

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

> Tu as cru qu'il jouait en FUMA


Non ?  ::huh::  ::sad::

----------


## Seb Ryu 84

> Tiens Ababa, je t'ai fait une petite vidéo pour que tu t'amuses en training 
> 
> ...


Je viens de m'amuser à les refaire. C'est bon pour tous sauf celui qui commence à 1:30!!!! J'ai beau essayé avec les tatsu light, medium ou strong et en essayant de toucher tôt ou tard mais sans aucun succès... Yogg, t'as une astuce???

----------


## Yoggsothoth

ça fonctionne avec tout les tatsu, faut juste trouvé le bon moment, genre dès que tu commences à retomber.

----------


## Mr Thy

J'attends impatiemment le jour où ababa les mettra.......... en match.


J'ai le temps.

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Non mais juste en training déjà c'est dead. Surtout avec son pad défectueux  ::rolleyes::

----------


## ababa

Ouais, les matchs que je pourrais gagner si je savais faire un combo  :Emo: 
Et éviter de backdash  ::trollface::

----------


## Yoggsothoth

C'est pas faute de faire TOUT pour que tu progresses, liens de Tutos, explication oral, vidéo perso, et autres trucs et astuces  ::sad::

----------


## ababa

::unsure:: 

Je sais, mais mon site préféré pour apprendre les combos a disparu  ::'(: 

Plus sérieusement, on avait déjà parlé mais c'est NAVRANT le netcode et l'online du jeu, ça lag de toutes part sur le live, 90% des matchs, y a des inputs en retard, des frames qui disparaissent, des TP, du lag où le fps drop à 5/10...
Le matchmaking qui m'envoi des 5 barres (italiens/espagnoles) mais qui ont une connexion pire qu'un mec paumé au fin fond du Zimbawe (j'ai rien contre ce charmant pays et ses habitants!)
Je mets 4/5 ou 5/5 et ça me propose des fois un joueur coréen  :Facepalm:

----------


## Yoggsothoth

ça te laisse du temps pour faire du training du coup  :B):

----------


## Supergounou

Je compatis ababa, moi aussi le training de SF5 me fait carrément chier, alors que je sais que c'est indispensable. J'ai passé énormément de temps dans celui de SF4, mais sur SF5, j'arrive pas, j'ai dû y passer quoi... 2h depuis la release du jeu? Ceci explique cela.

Mais si tu veux progresser, c'est la case où il faut passer, pour favoriser le réflexe musculaire qui fait que s'il faut confirm, tu confirm, s'il faut punir, tu punis, etc...

----------


## ababa

::XD::

----------


## Seb Ryu 84

Désolé pour ceux qui lisent les autres posts de jeux de baston mais je "broadcast" tout azimut  ::ninja:: :

Je vends mes fightpads ici  :;):

----------


## yodaxy

Nouveaux costumes Devil May Cry :

http://www.capcom-unity.com/strumsli...stume-incoming



 ::XD:: 

Les lootboxes débarquent dans Street V  :tired: 

http://www.capcom-unity.com/strumsli...ion-on-june-25




> INTRODUCING FIGHTING CHANCE
> 
> Battle Goods are potent items that can greatly increase your chance of completing Survival Mode, especially with the increased difficulty. This brings us to Fighting Chance, a new system where Menat will open up shop to tell your fortune! By spending 500 Fight Money, you can obtain a Fantasy Fortune Reading, which Menat can help you decipher. These readings contain multiple items, including some exclusive to Fighting Chance.
> 
> Battle Goods for Survival Mode
> New colors only obtainable in Fantasy Fortune Readings
> Rare costumes only available via Fantasy Fortune Readings
> Cammy’s Cannon Spike costume below is one of these rare costumes
> We’ll introduce more rare costumes as time goes on!
> Classic pieces of Street Fighter art from across the series

----------


## Hige

Mais  :tired:

----------


## Zerger

Y'a encore des gens qui jouent au mode Survie?

----------


## yodaxy

> Y'a encore des gens qui jouent au mode Survie?


Ça débloque certaines couleurs de personnages sans devoir les payer, et ça donne encore de l'XP. Mais ouais perso si j'y joue c'est uniquement avec le cheat.

Là vu les améliorations y aura peut-être légèrement plus d’intérêt à y jouer (surtout qu'on sera plus obligé de se taper tous les combats d'une seule traite) mais bon, ça reste pas terrible. 

Et puis y a un truc qui n'est pas très clair, j'ai l'impression qu'ils disent qu'ils vont augmenter encore plus la difficulté  ::XD::

----------


## Yoggsothoth

> Y'a encore des gens qui jouent au jeu?


 ::siffle:: 

Edit : Mais LA vraie nouvelle c'est ça !




Capcom plz ...

----------


## Zerger

Une machine à sous?

Parait que les KoF sont bien adaptés en pachinko

----------


## ababa

J'ai des idées pour relancer l'intérêt du jeu:

- Un mode Battle Royal, on met les Ryu, Ken, Balrog & co sur une map qui regrouperait tous les stages du jeu, un beat em all BR  :B): 

- Un 2vs2 tag team, bah oui personne n'y a pensé et un 2vs2 ou chaque joueur contrôlerait son perso de prédilection  ::love:: 

- Un mode story en mode RPG façon Shaq Fu  ::lol:: 

- On peut buff Ryu à mort  ::rolleyes:: 

- Capcom qui a regardé la page 350 du mode d'emploi ''netcode & online''  ::ninja:: 

- Ils offrent un perso DLC sur 2 pour fidéliser les joueurs actifs  ::cry::

----------


## Vorshakaar

D'ailleurs dans les nouvelles options trololol, on peut claquer 1 000 FM en mode survie pour reprendre là où l'on a perdu.

Il ne reste plus que l'option de pouvoir acheter de la FM contre de la monnaie sonnante et trébuchante.

Je vais envisager l'option de faire de la place sur mon HDD.

----------


## Mr Thy

> Capcom qui a regardé la page 350 du mode d'emploi ''netcode & online''


C'est exactement ce qu'ils ont fait. Mais le mode d'emploi s'arrête à la page 249.

----------


## Wahou

C'est Cody avec les pieds...  ::ninja::

----------


## Seb Ryu 84

> C'est Cody avec les pieds...


 :^_^:

----------


## yodaxy

> C'est Cody avec les pieds...

----------


## Rom1

Propre.

----------


## wcxd

Cody sera dispo lundi !

Pour l'occasion, présentation du perso : 





Le dernier showcase m'avait laissé de marbre mais cette petite intro a piqué ma curiosité.
Le perso sera testable gratos jusqu'au 27/06.

----------


## Mjoln

J'ai regardé pour la premiere fois la e-league cette nuit. Par chance, le groupe sur lequel je suis tombé était completement dingue avec daigo, infiltration, fujimura et haitani entre autres. Certains combats etaient EPIQUES. J'ai l'impression que daigo est revenu à son meilleur niveau. C'etait excellent à regarder meme si je n'ai plus lancé le jeu depuis des mois.

----------


## wcxd



----------


## Yoggsothoth

Il se fait tellement chier Desk dans la vie  ::XD::

----------


## ababa

Cody testable durant 2 jours  :Vibre: 
Il va être mon main durant 48 heures, record personnel  ::ninja::

----------


## yodaxy

> 


Autisme niveau 1000  ::ninja::

----------


## yodaxy

Cody est sorti, mais apparemment tout le monde s'en fout  ::ninja:: 

Un peu de datamining :



Laura et Rashid (mais ce costume d'Airman  ::XD::  )



Oui, Ed a un Stand avec ce costume. Stylé !

J'ai pas testé le nouveau survival encore.

----------


## Kamikaze

Bon Cody dans la lignée des persos SFV, rien de bien intéressant :/

Aucune propriété évasive sur le Zonk, le temps de chargement ne fait pas varier l'attaque
Ruffian kick jamais safe même avec du spacing
Projectile mega générique, Cody avec un Hadoken
Les normaux c'est générique *1000, exactement pareil que le reste du cast, vu et revu

Le mode couteau est sympa mais masqué derrière le v trigger, très limité niveau temps, pareil pour le tuyau.

En vrai tu fais le même perso avec les 2 vtrigger toujours accessibles 100% du temps, et là tu commences à avoir un perso sympa...

----------


## yodaxy

Quelques griefs sur Cody :

- Le V-trigger qui t'empêche de faire des projectiles tant que tu as l'arme en main, même quand la barre est terminée, on ne peut pas se débarrasser de l'arme (en la jetant par exemple) sans être obligé de frapper l'ennemi, complètement débile
- son V-skill est vraiment nul
- Capcom qui tente de faire un jeu plus accessible mais qui met quand même des manipulations quasi frame perfect pour faire chier les gens (la choppe spé "max" complètement infaisable en ligne), c'était déjà le cas pour les rolls de Blanka en V-trigger 2, pire idée ever  :tired:

----------


## Yoggsothoth

> Quelques griefs sur Cody :
> 
> - Le V-trigger qui t'empêche de faire des projectiles tant que tu as l'arme en main, même quand la barre est terminée, on ne peut pas se débarrasser de l'arme (en la jetant par exemple) sans être obligé de frapper l'ennemi, complètement débile
> - son V-skill est vraiment nul
> - Capcom qui tente de faire un jeu plus accessible mais qui met quand même des manipulations quasi frame perfect pour faire chier les gens (la choppe spé "max" complètement infaisable en ligne), *c'était déjà le cas pour les rolls de Blanka en V-trigger 2*, pire idée ever


 ::blink::

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Cody Combo time !
















Sinon je l'aime bien Cody, juste dommage que son zonk n'a pas les mêmes propriétés que dans le 4 et qu'il faut un poil de skill sur certains combos, avec le zonk justement .

----------


## ababa

Un poil de skill sur les combos  :Emo:

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Bah vu ceux que tu fais 

Spoiler Alert! 


pas

 avec Ryu, tu peux le jouer easy  :<_<:

----------


## ababa

Il est bien mon wombo, solar plexus, st lp  :B):

----------


## Yoggsothoth

::P: 

Je parlais du HK CC HK rien  ::ninja::

----------


## ababa

C'est pour le mindgame, je fais le début d'un combo mais je finis jamais la fin  ::ninja:: 
Et quand la phase ne passe plus, j'active le zen mode et je rentre le full combo perfect frame  :haha:

----------


## Mr Thy

Ouais, dans la garde.

----------


## ababa

Ça serait bien que je puisse mettre un combo dans la garde  ::ninja:: 
Ça fini dans le vent la plupart du temps, c'est le concept du whiff no combo  :haha:

----------


## Yoggsothoth

https://clips.twitch.tv/LuckyCallousDonkeyVoteNay

 ::XD::

----------


## MrVandemar

La rumeur gronde  :<_<:  :

https://www.jeuxvideo-live.com/news/...veelees--90036

Et forcement pas mal repris sur twitter.

Infos ou Intox  ::blink::

----------


## Hem

Necro c'est un nouveau?

----------


## Mr Thy

Non, un perso de Sf3. Style Dhalsim. Tu le vois faire le zwouave en arrière-plan dans le stage Halloween.

----------


## ababa

Pas d'Evil Ryu  ::cry:: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> https://clips.twitch.tv/LuckyCallousDonkeyVoteNay


Infiltransion  :Coucou:

----------


## MrVandemar

Et surtout pas de Fei Long !! !! scandaleux, même dans les rumeurs il est complétement oublié  :Carton:

----------


## yodaxy

J'avoue que Fei-Long serait déjà plus légitime que Necro ou Q, qui sont plus ou moins des doublons de persos déjà existants dans SFV. J'y crois pas trop à cette liste.

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Necro et Q doublons de persos dans Sf5 !? Lesquels du coup ? Dhalsim et Blanka pour Necro  :<_<:  
Moi non plus j'y crois pas à cette liste, il n'y a ni Hugo, ni Gouken ....

----------


## yodaxy

> Necro et Q doublons de persos dans Sf5 !? Lesquels du coup ? Dhalsim et Blanka pour Necro  
> Moi non plus j'y crois pas à cette liste, il n'y a ni Hugo, ni Gouken ....


Oui Necro c'est un mix de Dhalsim et Blanka depuis Street III en fait. Du coup le mettre dans un jeu où ces deux persos sont déjà présents... Et Q c'est pareil avec Boxer.

----------


## Yoggsothoth

T'es sérieux en plus  ::o:  
Ok il a de l'électricité et a une bonne allonge mais Necro n'a rien à voir du tout niveau gameplay avec Sim et Blanka .
Quand à ta comparaison Q et Boxer, je trouve pas les mots ...

----------


## von_yaourt

Q c'est un boxeur pas fini, à la limite.  ::P:

----------


## Wahou

La liste fait envie mais j'y crois pas trop. 
Ca me paraît manquer de shoto (Oro seulement ?) et de persos emblématiques de la licence ou très attendus par les joueurs : Honda, Fei Long, les frangins Yun et Yang, E. Ryu, Adon, Rolento, etc.
Dommage pour une fois tout le monde me tente...du coup s'ils le font, c'est cool.

----------


## Kamikaze

La liste existe depuis plus d'un an c'est pas nouveau ce leak, mais bon on verra

Après vu comment le jeu chie sur le gameplay des persos j'ai peu d'espoir. 

Genre Viper n'aura jamais de cancel qui sont safe ou positif (dans la logique de Zeku, Vega, Ken, etc.), burning kick ne sera jamais ce qu'il a été dans SF4, thunder Knuckle et seismo pareil. Donc c'est pas plus mal si le perso n'apparait pas dans SFV, ça serait tellement triste de le voir se faire massacrer.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

----------


## yodaxy

Ça n'en vaut pas la peine.

----------


## ababa

Ça manque de persos de SF4
Fais chier si y a Oro ou Q, sur 3.3 quand je jouais avec Yodaxy, leur gameplay est tout bizarre  ::O: 
Et leur design, pas fan, Oro, c'est un poulet
Q, on dirait un gars qui vient des comics de Warner

----------


## Mr Thy

Les gouts et les couleurs, toussa.

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Avec ababa c'est surtout les mauvais gouts et les mauvaises couleurs  ::ninja::

----------


## Hige

Bah c'est surtout que quand on a vu ce qu'ils ont fait de Juri, c'est mieux qu'ils évitent de toucher aux persos de SF4  :tired:

----------


## Wahou

Autant le cancel safe je comprends, mais le cancel positif c'est un peu la plaie je trouve. Sans ressource s'entend.
Je vois pas vraiment ce que ca apporte. Enfin bien sur ca crée du jeu offensif mais à ce moment là il te faut une mecanique de défense appropriée comme un garde cancel...ou un focus cancel back dash.  ::ninja:: 
Sinon on revient au point de départ : les persos qui ont de bons normaux cancelables et des speciaux positifs deviennent très très forts. Enfin je sais pas trop mais clairement dans SFIV je trouve que certains pressings sont difficiles à lire et tu sais pas trop où est le trou, et c'est chiant (genre Guy). Ca donne l'impression de se prendre les memes gimmicks en boucle. Une des -rares- forces de SFV c'est d'être assez transparent sur les priorités. Apres j'ai probablement pas assez joué au IV, ni à la baston en général.

----------


## Kamikaze

Avec le pushback s'pas la folie non plus au final, mais ça permet surtout de varier les blockstrings pour surprendre ou créer un spacing particulier. Et le spacing n'existe pas dans SFV vu que dès que tu dépasses une certaine range (assez minuscule) 90% de ta movelist whiff (et le reste est souvent inutile).

Sinon Guy c'est assez mytho/pas très fort il est jamais positif, dès qu'il run tu peux bouger

Mais dans SFV y'a rien de plus lisible dans l'absolu, genre quand tu vois Vega faire switch claw depuis stHP, tout le monde pense qu'il est positif, d'ailleurs les premières semaines du jeu y'a FloE qui montait le perso en spammant switch claw vers un normal ou une choppe spé. Parce que visuellement ça a l'air carrément positif. Pareil pour le run de Ken punissable même en hit, c'est pas du tout naturel visuellement. Au final ces cancels sont complètement inutiles sauf en combo, donc à quoi bon les mettre.

Mais je suis en train de farm la FM pour débloquer Cody  :tired:  et préparer une vidéo bien détaillée sur le sujet

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Pour expliquer brièvement l'histoire de spacing tu peux faire avec Dhalsim:

Blockstring n°1 suivi de divekick positive en garde, avec la blockstring qui te met pile à la bonne distance

Ou tu peux faire blockstring n°2 qui met l'adversaire super loin de toi pour reprendre le zoning.

Ou encore une classique rapide blockstring n°3 ou tu tentes de placer une choppe ou un frametrap

Dhalsim est un des rares persos de SFV qui peut faire ce genre de truc, mais c'est la base dans la plupart des autres jeux.

----------


## wcxd

> La rumeur gronde  :
> 
> https://www.jeuxvideo-live.com/news/...veelees--90036
> 
> Et forcement pas mal repris sur twitter.
> 
> Infos ou Intox


Apparemment depuis il a lâché de nouvelles infos, notamment qu'il y aurait 8 persos en saison 4 dont 2 gratos.
Pour la crédibilité du mec, il aurait leaké le nouveau smash bros (nom + persos) avant son annonce.

https://www.reddit.com/r/StreetFight..._4_characters/

----------


## Wahou

Globalement je comprends bien que SFV propose peu de variété dans les block-strings et c'est un truc qui m'a pas mal saoulé dans le jeu : jump in>phase, dash >phase. Et finalement ya peu de mindgame en dehors de savoir en neutral si le gars va taper, sauter ou dasher. Une fois que tu es au contact ça devient très lisible. 
Après j'essaye de comprendre pourquoi. Ça coûte pas grand chose de mettre plus de coups en positif et de diminuer le pushback... Du coup je pense que c'est une volonté d'orienter le jeu sur un neutral hyper basique et les réactions (Anti-air, whiff punish, confirm) en minimisant au maximum le mindgame (en gros c'est choppe ou pas choppe et basta, le setplay et les frames traps sont plutôt faibles dans le jeu). 
A terme c'est pas très agréable pour les joueurs casuals qui try hard un peu. Tu fais toujours la même chose et tu restes frustré de pas pouvoir faire les trucs hype (les confirms de normaux en super, c'est pas pour moi...).
Mais au final c'est pour favoriser la lisibilité du jeu esport à la télé ? Pour le rendre très accessible ? Pour favoriser un certain type de scène pro ? 
J'ai l'impression que le jeu délaisse son coeur de cible : les joueurs de baston qui sans viser le niveau pro veulent s'amuser à progresser sur des phases un peu tricky mais abordables.

----------


## Hem

Le spectable et l'esport avant le fnu. Le jeu a été assez clair là dessus depuis le tout début et l'a plutôt bien réussi.

----------


## Kamikaze

Lol j'avais manqué le crush counter traduit en BRISE-CONTRE hahaha

----------


## Mr Thy

> Le spectable et l'esport avant le fnu. Le jeu a été assez clair là dessus depuis le tout début et l'a plutôt bien réussi.


Mouais, le spectacle... Faut quand même être honnête que voir un mec arriver à faire une phase frame perfect en bout de vie est plus spectaculaire que de revoir 100 fois les mêmes trucs que la plupart des gold+ te font online. 

Ca c'est un chouilla amélioré avec le nerf du "brise-contre" car c'était souvent la pêche au CC, mais quand même. A part quelques persos les routes de combos et les mixups sont limités. Et on peut dire ce qu'on veut, c'est bel et bien un design volontaire de Capcom.

----------


## Supergounou

> le nerf du "brise-contre"


Y a eu un nerf? Ça pourrait me redonner envie de jouer parce que je déteste.

----------


## Yoggsothoth

J'ai même pas fait gaffe sur le nerf ...

----------


## ababa

Un CC garanti, EX Hado > Balayette 
A défaut de combos, j'invente des carottes  :haha:

----------


## Kamikaze

Z'ont un peu réduit le scaling sur les CC

----------


## Hem

> Mouais, le spectacle... Faut quand même être honnête que voir un mec arriver à faire une phase frame perfect en bout de vie est plus spectaculaire que de revoir 100 fois les mêmes trucs que la plupart des gold+ te font online. 
> 
> Ca c'est un chouilla amélioré avec le nerf du "brise-contre" car c'était souvent la pêche au CC, mais quand même. A part quelques persos les routes de combos et les mixups sont limités. Et on peut dire ce qu'on veut, c'est bel et bien un design volontaire de Capcom.


Après 2 ans d'esport sur le jeu, imho on peut commencer à affirmer que ces limitations sont uniquement un problème pour les joueurs et pas tant que ça pour les spectateurs quand on met en perspective la lisibilité que ça apporte.
Je trouve toujours le jeu aussi plaisant un regarder donc je suis pas forcément objectif, mais ce qu'on a perdu en epicness par-ci par là, on l'a gagné en hype constante même si les réflexions sous-jacente à ce qu'il se passe à l'écran sont pas forcément bandantes.

----------


## Supergounou

> Z'ont un peu réduit le scaling sur les CC


Ok j'ignorais. Je ne sais pas si c'est lié, mais je regarde la redif' du CPTO 2018 - North America West 2 - Top 8 là maintenant, et il y a des joueurs (Bison et Kolin) qui ne punissent plus un dragon EX en garde par CC+combo mais par saut neutre+combo.

----------


## Supergounou

Vraiment pas dégueulasse cette Kolin d'ailleurs, Yogg si jamais t'as pas vu et que le perso t’intéresse toujours je te conseille 

Spoiler Alert! 


la finale

  ::):

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Oui Nephew est vraiment fort ! Mais le perso m'a soulé...En fait j'aime pas son VT2, qui est le meilleur et du coup j'ai testé Blanka et j'aime vraiment !

----------


## wcxd

> Ok j'ignorais. Je ne sais pas si c'est lié, mais je regarde la redif' du CPTO 2018 - North America West 2 - Top 8 là maintenant, et il y a des joueurs (Bison et Kolin) qui ne punissent plus un dragon EX en garde par CC+combo mais par saut neutre+combo.


Oui c'est lié, la meilleure punition est maintenant saut hk/hp pour plusieurs persos.
A noter que c'était déjà le cas dans certaines situations avant le nerf, mais c'était beaucoup moins systématique.

SInon en bonne Kolin y'a NeonVerte qui est très fort aussi.
Et +1 Yogg, son VT2 est vraiment naze d'un point de vu design/style (le perso qui gagne un dash spe, de l'allonge sur ses coups et ses boules sont augmentées, y'a aucune cohérence...), ça me fait royalement chier qu'il soit meilleur que le VT1 qui est trop classe. Perso je joue toujours Kolin en VT1, osef.

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Bah oui ! Son VT1 est tellement stylé, le coup de talon avec les jets de glace  ::love::

----------


## ababa

Sinon Cody, je trouve ses animations bizarres, on dirait les mêmes qui ont dev Sakura, pas vous?
Sa choppe est illisible, comme celle de Sakura/Zeku, visuellement, il manque des frames, genre un thick throw, j'arrive pas a déchopper en m'aidant du visuel
En vrai, j'ai des réactions en mousse, donc je mens quand je dis que je déchoppe en réaction, je déchoppe tout le temps pour avoir l'air d'avoir une réactivité de folie ::ninja::

----------


## Supergounou

D'ailleurs vous avez de bonnes vidéos de Blanka à partager (en vrai match)? C'est un des persos, je ne sais absolument pas ce qu'il vaut tellement il est peu joué en tournois, avec Sakura, Zeku, Cody, Falke.

----------


## ababa

Affronte Yogg  :haha: 
Moi j'aime pas Blanka, il est partout, dans les airs, au sol (glissade du singe), cross up, pas cross up, choppe spé, pas choppe spé, boule qui me bait mes dragons, et il peut te juggle en l'air en VT2 comme un flipper  :nawak:

----------


## wcxd

> Sinon Cody, je trouve ses animations bizarres, on dirait les mêmes qui ont dev Sakura, pas vous?
> Sa choppe est illisible, comme celle de Sakura/Zeku, visuellement, il manque des frames, genre un thick throw, j'arrive pas a déchopper en m'aidant du visuel
> En vrai, j'ai des réactions en mousse, donc je mens quand je dis que je déchoppe en réaction, je déchoppe tout le temps pour avoir l'air d'avoir une réactivité de folie


Tu peux pas réagir aux throws (selon les sources sur le net tu as environ 11 frames pour réagir et tech, humainement ce n'est pas possible)

----------


## ababa

Je veux réagir au light, mais avec Zeku/Sakura/Cody, l'animation de la choppe me pertube, chez les autres, c'est comme si je voyais, par exemple après le light, le début de l'animation de la choppe puis ça déchoppe, avec eux, y a rien

----------


## Yoggsothoth

> D'ailleurs vous avez de bonnes vidéos de Blanka à partager (en vrai match)? C'est un des persos, je ne sais absolument pas ce qu'il vaut tellement il est peu joué en tournois, avec Sakura, Zeku, Cody, Falke.


C'est un peu le souci des persos qui sortent au compte goutte ça, en plus que ceux de la saison 3 ne sont pas "top tier"... Du coup pas de vidéo en tournoi, si ce n'est des morts en poules...ou des matchs choppé sur le CFN .
Après je pense que Blanka et Cody sont les persos de la S3 qui ont le plus de chance/potentiel d'être vu en tournoi, Momochi kiff Cody et le taf beaucoup.
De là à performer avec par contre...

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Sinon demain c'est la Eleague, début à minuit je crois bien .


Spoiler Alert! 






J'ai mis la balise car si certains veulent voir les qualifs en replay.

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Après un bon Blanka que tu connais surement :

----------


## Supergounou

Non je ne connaissais pas  ::):  en dehors des hautes sphères je suis maintenant un peu largué dans SF5.

Par contre je ne trouve pas le match impressionnant, le joueur de Blanka a un excellent mind game (choppe ou pas choppe!) mais au final c'est plutôt le neutral et les footsies qui me font bander dans ce jeu.

Mais je te remercie pour le partage  ::lol::

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Tu le connais pas !?  ::o: 




et oui le match est pas fou .

----------


## ababa

> Non je ne connaissais pas  en dehors des hautes sphères je suis maintenant un peu largué dans SF5.
> 
> Par contre je ne trouve pas le match impressionnant, le joueur de Blanka a un excellent mind game (choppe ou pas choppe!) mais au final c'est plutôt le neutral et les footsies qui me font bander dans ce jeu.
> 
> Mais je te remercie pour le partage


T'as arrêté DBFZ?  ::lol::

----------


## Supergounou

> T'as arrêté DBFZ?


En fait j'y ai jamais joué  ::ninja:: 



Et encore la dernière fois que je l'ai lancé c'était pour voir d'où venait une panne informatique (Isaac qui bug, c'est pas normal) !

J'ai un peu lâché le jeu de baston tout court en fait, faute de temps, mais je vais peut-être m'y remettre pour le plaisir, à la cool, sans prétention.

En tous cas j'ai réinstallé le jeu!

----------


## Mjoln

Alex Valle le joue aussi, Blanka. Tu peux voir ses videos sur twitch (levelup ou un truc dans le genre de mémoire)

----------


## Supergounou

> Alex Valle le joue aussi, Blanka. Tu peux voir ses videos sur twitch (levelup ou un truc dans le genre de mémoire)


Je prends note  :;): 

Tu joues encore Mjoln?

----------


## Mr Thy

Mais oui Gounou, Nishikin c'était LE Blanka sur SF4.

ISDD aussi a un Blanka pas trop pourrave je crois. Il a dit que ce sera probablement son counterpick contre Dhalsim.

----------


## Supergounou

> Nishikin


Han mince maintenant avec le recul ça me dit effectivement quelque chose...

----------


## Mr Thy

FT5 contre Mago:

----------


## Mjoln

> Je prends note 
> 
> Tu joues encore Mjoln?


J'ai relancé le jeu juste pour tester les défis de Cody. Je me concentre sur DBFZ que j'aime d'amour. Et j'ai (re)découvert Brawlhalla grace à une video publiée par Ken Bogard il y a quelques jours. Gros jeu du fun du moment avec mon gamin.

----------


## Supergounou

Nice  :;): 

Brawlhalla j'avais testé dans le cadre de la Canard PC Raider Cup, c'était super fun déjà à l'époque. Dans le genre Smash j'ai vu qu'il y avait aussi un jeu en préparation, avec plein de perso du monde indé genre Teslagrad, Shovel Knight, The Next Penelope, Freedom Planet, etc...
https://www.indiemag.fr/news/indie-p...est-disponible

On verra ce que ça donne.

----------


## Kamikaze



----------


## Yoggsothoth

Tu t'es trompé de vidéo ou j'ai pas saisi l'intérêt de celle ci ?  ::unsure:: 

Edit: Ok Suis aveugle aussi... :Facepalm:

----------


## von_yaourt

C'est à quelle heure les playoffs de l'E-League ce soir ? J'aime bien l'affiche, y a que des Japonais + Punk et Problem X.

----------


## Mjoln

Le premier épisode d'une série de tutos pour les débutants qui s'annonce très prometteuse.

----------


## Yoggsothoth

> C'est à quelle heure les playoffs de l'E-League ce soir ? J'aime bien l'affiche, y a que des Japonais + Punk et Problem X.


6:00 p.m ET sois 00h00 si je merde pas .

----------


## von_yaourt

> 6:00 p.m ET sois 00h00 si je merde pas .


C'est tout à fait ça, merci !

----------


## Wahou

Mais comment Sven fait pour savoir de quel côté garder ? C'est très impressionnant en tout cas, il connaît exactement les distances et il garde des trucs carrément improbables... je comprends pas.
Ça me fait penser qu'il pourrait y avoir des mods simples pour aider les aveugles, avec un peu plus d'avertisseurs sonores (pour le side switch, certaines jauges, etc).

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Neeeeeed !

https://imgur.com/a/0tVViND

Ou pas ...

https://www.e-capcom.com/shop/g/gC00002649/

----------


## Mr Thy

> Mais comment Sven fait pour savoir de quel côté garder ? C'est très impressionnant en tout cas, il connaît exactement les distances et il garde des trucs carrément improbables... je comprends pas.
> Ça me fait penser qu'il pourrait y avoir des mods simples pour aider les aveugles, avec un peu plus d'avertisseurs sonores (pour le side switch, certaines jauges, etc).


Killer Instinct a fait un travail pas mal sur ce front si je ne m'abuse.

Ca n'en reste pas moins impressionnant.

----------


## Mjoln

Wouaaaah  ::love:: 

Par contre, j'arrive pas à reconnaitre le perso sur la carte wheel of fortune...

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Ah oui en effet ! Hummmm, un nouveau perso dans Sf5 !?

Edit : Nash ?

----------


## Supergounou

> FT5 contre Mago


Excuse Thy je n'avais pas vu ton message.

Merci pour le partage, très sympa ce match. En tous cas j'ai l'impression qu'il est très différent de la version SF4 ce Blanka, surtout au niveau du plan de jeu.

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Oui carrément ! Viens bagarre quand t'auras fini GTA V  ::lol::

----------


## wcxd

Ca vaut pas le coup de faire un topic, mais HiFight, le compte Twitter qui fait des clips de tous les tournois de Street, vient de lancer son propre jeu de baston.










> Mechanics
> 
>     There is no health bar. The round is lost after being hit by special moves.
>     There is, however, guard bar. You can block opponent attack up to three times. After that, every attack will cause guard break.
>     There are two type of normal moves, neutral attack and forward/backward attack.
>     There are two type of special moves which can be performed by holding and then release attack button. One can be performed by neutral release, and forward/backward release for the other one.
>     If normal moves connect with the opponent, whether on hit or block, it can be canceled into neutral special move by pressing an attack button again.
>     Forward and backward dashes can be performed by pressing forward/backward twice.
>     Hitbox/hurtbox/frame information can be toggle on and off by pressing F12.
>     Press F1 to pause/resume the game. While pausing, pressing F2 will play the game for 1 frame

----------


## Hem

Mais la TeamSp00ky... pourquoi ils continuent d'avoir des droits de rediffusion? Le sub only c'est vraiment le cancer de twitch.

----------


## Yoggsothoth

C'est quoi le souci !?

Sinon la Eleague en VOD : https://www.twitch.tv/videos/284309829

----------


## von_yaourt

Hahaha, bordel, les tests sur le lag de SFV ne cessent de m'étonner. Premier message : un mec a mis en place un protocole pour comparer le lag sur plusieurs jeux : 





Il s'est rendu compte qu'il y avait une variance folle sur les résultats de SFV, de l'ordre de 2 frames, inexplicablement. 





Un autre internaute s'est penché sur la question. Du coup il a testé des cycles, et s'est rendu compte qu'il y a un timer interne qui fait varier le lag selon le moment où est lancé le match au cours d'une minute. Plus on est loin dans cette minute, plus le lag est grand, et le cycle repart à sa valeur la plus faible au bout d'une minute.

----------


## wcxd

Putain j'avais vu les résultats de WydD, mais il n'avait pas l'explication du pourquoi ce décalage.
Là ce que Andrew Nestico explique c'est ouf quand même, j'ai qu'une question c'est MAIS POURQUOI CAPCOM POURQUOI BORDEL DE FION??

----------


## ababa

Voilà pourquoi quand je veux faire une choppe, ça me fait un light tatsu, satané random lag  :Facepalm:

----------


## Yoggsothoth

*Evo 2018 Numbers - #Evo2018*
1) DragonBall FighterZ - 2530
2) Street Fighter V: Arcade Edition - 2421
3) Tekken 7 - 1504
4) Super Smash Bros. for WiiU - 1303
5) Super Smash Bros. Melee - 1302
6) BlazBlue: Cross Tag Battle - 1148
7) Guilty Gear Xrd: Rev 2 - 621
8) Injustice 2 - 356

----------


## Zerger

Tiens, mon frere m'a offert une clé pour Injustice 2 mais apparement le jeu contient volontairement un Spyware ?!  ::huh:: 

Vous savez si y'a un moyen de le virer? J'ai pas encore osé installer le jeu

----------


## Yoggsothoth

C'est pas le seul jeu dans ce cas, jette un œil ici du coup: https://www.reddit.com/r/Steam/comme...were_in_space/

----------


## Zerger

Ouais j'ai vu la liste, c'est le seul dans mon cas. Mais ca fait chier  ::(:

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Après vu le jeu, tu perds rien de ne pas y joué  ::trollface::

----------


## Hem

> *Evo 2018 Numbers - #Evo2018*
> 1) DragonBall FighterZ - 2530
> 2) Street Fighter V: Arcade Edition - 2421
> 3) Tekken 7 - 1504
> 4) Super Smash Bros. for WiiU - 1303
> 5) Super Smash Bros. Melee - 1302
> *6) BlazBlue: Cross Tag Battle - 1148*
> 7) Guilty Gear Xrd: Rev 2 - 621
> 8) Injustice 2 - 356


Wut wut

----------


## Hige

Le meilleur jeu du monde de l'univers qui a quasiment deux fois moins d'entrants que CrossTag Battle  ::blink::

----------


## SquiZz

Coucou,
J'ai reçu une manette xbox, Kamikaze tu utilises quoi comme configuration ?
Je trouve que faire le vtrigger avec les 2 boutons heavy n'est pas facile, donc je l'ai mis sur une gâchette.

----------


## Kamikaze

Ouais pareil, j'ai le v trigger sur LT et PPP sur RT mais bon pour certains persos c'est relou. Ça dépend de qui tu joues, genre pour Blankette vaut mieux une autre config et apprendre à faire le V trigger correctement avec 2 boutons

----------


## Mjoln

Ah tiens ça m'interesse. Vous les mettez où vos gros poing et gros pieds ? (A part dans la gueule)

----------


## Tyler Durden

Dans ton

----------


## Kamikaze

Sur les 4 boutons de façade t'as lp mp lk mp
Et sur les gachettes t'as HP, HK, PPP, KKK ou v-trigger

Perso j'ai HP sur RB et HK sur LB (les gachettes du haut) et PPP et KKK (ou vtrigger) sur les grosses gachettes du bas

Après si t'as un pad à 6 boutons de façade tu reserves les gachettes pour PPP KKK et autres raccourcis

----------


## Mjoln

> Dans ton


 :^_^: 




> Sur les 4 boutons de façade t'as lp mp lk mp
> Et sur les gachettes t'as HP, HK, PPP, KKK ou v-trigger
> 
> Perso j'ai HP sur RB et HK sur LB (les gachettes du haut) et PPP et KKK (ou vtrigger) sur les grosses gachettes du bas
> 
> Après si t'as un pad à 6 boutons de façade tu reserves les gachettes pour PPP KKK et autres raccourcis


Ok. J'ai plutot tendance à mettre hp sur la gâchette à gauche et hk sur celle de droite. C'etait la config par defaut sur super nes. #vieux

----------


## PG 13

Je ne joue plus qu' au fightstick sauf obligation.

Dernièrement j' ai tapé un peu de SF2' sur ma mini Snes, j' ai marché sur le gamu avec Sagat en ne faisant que des Tiger ou presque.

Fort et serein je me sentais, puis j' ai essayé de jouer Honda... putain comme c' est impossible de jouer les persos à charge avou ces crevées manettes.

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Ce match  ::love::

----------


## ababa

J'ai vu la finale du VSF, best finale ever et quel vainqueur du tournoi  ::lol::

----------


## Supergounou

N'empêche je me disais, qu'est-ce que ça picole comme eau ou Redbull pendant les matchs! Les joueurs doivent passer tout leurs entre-matchs aux chiottes.

----------


## ababa

Les joueurs américains, ils prennent pas des amphets? Une drogue qui améliore les performances (moins de stress, plus posay, réactions meilleures...)
Vu que ça circule pas mal chez les joueurs ricains sur les fps?

----------


## Hige

Vu leur niveau, aucune chance  ::XD:: 

Et les jeux de baston sont tellement différents que même en prenant de l'Aderall, ça t'aidera pas à avoir une meilleure exé ou à mieux lire ton adversaire.

----------


## Hem

Puis sur Sf5 on est de toutes façons bridés par l'input lag  ::ninja:: .

----------


## Hige

Après si Thy passe par ici, il pourra peut-être confirmer ou infirmer ce que je vais dire.

Du temps de Sf4, on savait que deux mecs prenaient un ptit quelque chose pour les matches, Ryan Hart et Sanford Kelly. Mais c'était plus de la snifette qu'autre chose.

----------


## Supergounou

Parfois je me pose quand même la question, vu la tronche de certains joueurs durant les tournois. Genre les pupilles de ProblemX, ou le comportement global de Daigo lors du VSF.

----------


## Hem

En vrai y'a pas de raison que ça se passe différemment sur sf5 que sur les autres jeux tout aussi peu controlés.

----------


## Mr Thy

> Après si Thy passe par ici, il pourra peut-être confirmer ou infirmer ce que je vais dire.
> 
> Du temps de Sf4, on savait que deux mecs prenaient un ptit quelque chose pour les matches, Ryan Hart et Sanford Kelly. Mais c'était plus de la snifette qu'autre chose.


Je connais rien à la drogue moi  ::ninja::

----------


## Hige

> Je connais rien à la drogue moi


Je pensais plus aux rumeurs  ::ninja::

----------


## ababa

J'ai fait 15 minutes de training, mal aux doigts  ::O: 
Les combos à partir de light  :Facepalm:

----------


## Mr Thy

> Je pensais plus aux rumeurs


Pour être honnête je ne suis plus le circuit de VS ces derniers temps.

----------


## Mjoln

HS complet : je me suis mis à Pocket Rumble sur Switch pour pouvoir jouer pendant mes vacances loin de ma maison. Et c'est trop bien  ::lol:: 
Si vous en êtes à l'occasion, j'en suis !

----------


## Rom1

Je l'ai sur PC (backé y a un bail... C'est pas cross platform je suppose?)

----------


## Mjoln

Si tu l'as backé tu as la version switch gratos si je ne me trompe pas. Pas de cross platform pour l'instant. Mais la version complete PC est pas encore sortie en fait.

Edit : 




> Notez que les contributeurs du Kickstarter peuvent recevoir automatiquement une copie Switch du jeu, en plus de celle qu'ils possèdent déjà sur Steam, en contactant l'éditeur Chucklefish Games (contact@chucklefish.org) tout en précisant la région de la clé qu'ils veulent recevoir.

----------


## Rom1

J'ai pas de Switch ::P:

----------


## Zerger

> HS complet : je me suis mis à Pocket Rumble sur Switch pour pouvoir jouer pendant mes vacances loin de ma maison. Et c'est trop bien 
> Si vous en êtes à l'occasion, j'en suis !


Ca donne quoi niveau feeeling ? Ca se rapproche de quel jeu?

----------


## Mjoln

C'est ultra simple. Peu de persos mais tres variés. C'est assez typé street fighter (il y a l'archetype de ryu). Il y a deux boutons, la garde c'est arrière et cross up possible. 
Pas de mouvements en quart de cercle, les coups speciaux sortent avec une direction (diagonale comprise) et un bouton.
Retour aux bases des jeux de baston : Il faut savoir zoner et jouer en footsies. C'est très très chouette comme jeu de vacances  ::):

----------


## wcxd

Il y a des annonces prévues lors de l'EVO? (Tous jeux confondus)

----------


## yodaxy

J'imagine qu'il y aura le trailer de G ? Sinon il y a une mini hype sur Resetera pour une éventuelle annonce surprise (qui ne concernerait pas spécialement SFV d'ailleurs).

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Darkstalker  :Bave:

----------


## yodaxy

Et il a fallu que tu prennes le pire sprite de Demitri possible pour illustrer  ::ninja::

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Je l'aime bien perso, mais pour te faire plaisir !

----------


## yodaxy

::wub:: 

Nan je déconnais il est pas si mal celui de SVC Chaos. Il est vachement grand ça fait bizarre par rapport à son sprite sur Darkstalkers.

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Sinon _Brolylegs_ est passé Grand Master avec Chun-li ! Plus que respect pour ce Monsieur .
https://www.eventhubs.com/news/2018/...eet-fighter-5/

----------


## PG 13

Problem X a fait tourner toute l' Angleterre hier  :Mellow2: 

Je sais qu' Abigail est un peu cheaté mais purée, quelle domination. Tous les joueurs anglais sont rentrés chez eux avec un pansement sur le fion  :WTF:

----------


## Hige

Les horaires de l'EVO pour nous européens

----------


## Supergounou

4h30 pour le top 8, comment ça va spoiler  ::):

----------


## Mr Thy

Sans moi cette année, j'ai taf.

----------


## von_yaourt

Haha, un top 8 de DBFZ qui ne prend que 3h30 à jouer, ils sont optimistes.  ::P:

----------


## Hige

Top 8 de SF5 à partir de 7h du mat', marquez mes mots  :Cigare:

----------


## Mjoln

Merci pour les horaires Hige  ::): 
Je bosse pas lundi, premier jour de vacances. Ça sent la nuit blanche sur discord  ::lol:: 
Pour Darkstalker, je n'y crois plus. Même si ça serait génial. Par contre, un récent leak parlait de persos gratuits pour la saison 4. Vu qu'on est quasiment arrivé au bout de la 3 (il reste G et Sagat), ça va peut-être teaser un peu. 
 Mais bon, on est qu'à la moitié de l'année. Ça m'étonnerait quand même...
 Impatient du coup  ::):

----------


## yodaxy

Le costume spécial du champion de l'Evo 2017 :



Oui, c'est Mena lui-même. Et c'est moche.

----------


## Hige

C'est là qu'on voit que Capcom c'est quand même des gros branleurs, même pas foutus de mettre la barbe de la même couleur que les cheveux.

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Le stream de l'EVO qui lag de ouf  ::|: 
Comme le online, je sais...

----------


## Mjoln

Le costume spécial du champion de l'Evo qui ne peut pas aller  l'Evo à cause de la météo. Comment il doit avoir la rage...  ::sad::

----------


## Mjoln

J'ai une idée de nouveau titre pour le topic avec la sortie du nouveau perso. Mais ça dépendra du trailer. Je propose  : "Street Fighter V : G, le Q qui brille" si il est bien. Ou "Street fighter V : G, le Q pourri" si c'est de la merde. Validé ?

----------


## Hige

Je valide  ::lol::

----------


## Vorshakaar

> *G* valide


 ::ninja::

----------


## yodaxy

> Le costume spécial du champion de l'Evo qui ne peut pas aller  l'Evo à cause de la météo. Comment il doit avoir la rage...


Surtout après avoir dit ça sur Twitter :

----------


## Yoggsothoth

> J'ai une idée de nouveau titre pour le topic avec la sortie du nouveau perso. Mais ça dépendra du trailer. Je propose  : "Street Fighter V : G, le Q qui brille" si il est bien. Ou "Street fighter V : G, le Q pourri" si c'est de la merde. Validé ?


J'y vais de ma proposition :

Si il est bien : " Street fighter V : le point G est stimulé"
Si il est pourri : " Street fighter V : Tolérance au G dépassé, c'est le Black out"

 ::siffle::

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Visiblement Mena RD est arrivé ! Ou Yipes dit de la merde.

EDIT: Il est la  ::lol::

----------


## yodaxy

Mena qui brave les éléments pour gagner, c'est bô  :Emo: 

Sinon, de mystérieux messages apparaissent sur twitter :





















Mystère et boule de *G*omme...

----------


## Vorshakaar

Power of Earth ...

Le retours de T.Hawk  :Bave:  .

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Ah mais c'est vrai ! Même si j'y crois pas du tout au final...
Allez du coup un petit coup de KojiKOG




 ::wub::

----------


## von_yaourt

Ah tiens il jouait à USF4 KojiKOG ? Gros joueur de Blazblue, à l'époque.

----------


## ababa

Ça se remplace la croix du pad PS4?
A force de la maltraiter, elle commence à fatiguer, elle est plus du tout rigide  :Emo:

----------


## PG 13

Le qualifier du Tournoi des Legendes est un peu décevant jusque là. J' espère plus de "beau jeu" dans les prochains matchs.

----------


## PG 13

Suffisait de demander, bien mieux depuis que j' ai râlé 

Genre, carrément mieux  :Eclope:

----------


## yodaxy

Ça y est ils ont tout reconstitué. A cause de certaines phrases dans le texte, des théories penchent pour un perso qui level-up pendant le combat.

----------


## ababa

*Every charge* you build will strenghten my voice

 :ouaiouai: 

Il est pas pour moi  :Emo:

----------


## Yoggsothoth

ça veut pas dire qu'il est à charge  ::P:

----------


## ababa

C'est mon avant dernier espoir avant Sagat  ::ninja:: 

En vrai, j'ai décidé de reprendre Claw  :B): 

Et un nouveau CFN ID: Daigo De La Vega  :haha:

----------


## Mr Thy

> ça veut pas dire qu'il est à charge


Imaginez qu'il gagne de la barre chaque fois que l'adversaire tient la garde/recule (genre un système de pénalité à la GG, jouez trop défensif vide la barre de tension, mais lui en gagne). Vu que Capcom veut forcer le jeu offensif dans le 5, ça ne m'étonnerait même pas.

----------


## ababa

Bah si tu défends constamment, tu prends de la barre grise et en fin de round, une choppe te tue  ::ninja::

----------


## Seb Ryu 84

La charge pourrait-être son v-skill comme certaines taunts dans 3.3

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Gunfight  top 64 loosers  ::lol::

----------


## Wahou

Mérité !
Je supporte tous les Fang et Alex par principe. Mais le sien est particulièrement cool.

----------


## Mjoln

Spoiler Alert! 


Problem x, fujimura et gaichikun sont toujours dans la course ! Trop content  ::lol:: 

Daigo et valle ont perdu contre qui ?



- - - Mise à jour - - -



Spoiler Alert! 


Infil 33e  ::o:  il s'est passé quoi !?

----------


## Hem

Daigo contre Caba et on a aussi notre Luffy national en top 8 looser.

----------


## Yoggsothoth

*G* et *Sagat* dispo demain !!!!!!!!!!!!









 :Bave:

----------


## Hige

En vrai G a l'air super stylé.

Reste à voir si les deux lascars suivront le même chemin que leurs compères de la s3, le low tierisme.

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Grave ! Il me plait bien  ::lol::

----------


## PG 13

Problem X In Tes Ta Ble  ::wub::   ::wub::   ::wub:: 


La hype est puissante  ::wub::   ::wub::   ::wub::

----------


## yodaxy

Chouette l'annonce des deux persos en même temps, même si ça va faire du mal à G malheureusement...

Ils ont tous les deux l'air stylés en tout cas.

----------


## ababa

Sagat, c'est hype 
Et Evil Ryu à la Capcom Cup  :B):

----------


## SquiZz

Pleins de Sagat sur le live à partir de demain... (comme Akuma avant lui)

----------


## Hem

Du coup G n'a effectivement rien à voir avec Q?

----------


## yodaxy

> Du coup G n'a effectivement rien à voir avec Q?


Si un peu apparemment :





Il a un niveau de "présidentialité" qui change les propriétés de ses coups spéciaux on dirait. Je me demande comment ça va être implémenté.

----------


## von_yaourt

Sagat est censé être disponible quand ? Ce soir ? Demain ?

J'ai conservé 200K de la saison dernière juste pour lui.

----------


## Mjoln

Merde, je suis emmerdé pour le titre du topic du coup  ::(: 

Et si tous les persos de la saison sont disponibles dès le mois d'août. Je me demande ce que va faire capcom d'ici la fin de l'année...

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Pas fan du tout de G. Beaucoup plus de Sagat et de son nouveau design. Bon par contre il a tout gardé finalement : boules hautes, boules basses, Tiger knee, dragon. C'est pas la révolution du perso...

----------


## Mr Thy

> Si un peu apparemment :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Il a un niveau de "présidentialité" qui change les propriétés de ses coups spéciaux on dirait. Je me demande comment ça va être implémenté.


Matez son story costume...

----------


## Mjoln



----------


## Mr Thy

En tout cas, Sagat est bien animé je trouve, on sent bien la puissance derrière ses coups et ça flow bien (seulement dommage pour les sons d'impacts qui ne suivent pas).

----------


## yodaxy

> Sagat est censé être disponible quand ? Ce soir ? Demain ?
> 
> J'ai conservé 200K de la saison dernière juste pour lui.


Normalement c'est ce soir, il faudra vérifier avant 18h si il y a une mise à jour Steam pour SFV, en général on peut jouer les nouveaux persos avant la maintenance serveur.

----------


## Vriurk

Il a l'air trop bien  :Bave:

----------


## yodaxy

Ce costume de chasseur  ::XD:: 

Sinon il a l'air d'avoir une taunt à la R. Mika (qui n'est pas son V-Skill du coup) qui monte de niveau plus on maintient appuyé apparemment ? Il faut voir à quoi ça sert, mais ça a l'air marrant.

----------


## Zerger

> Merde, je suis emmerdé pour le titre du topic du coup


Je prédis un truc à base de Sagat Africa et de point G

----------


## yodaxy

La vidéo de Sagat :




Il a l'air tellement violent  ::O:

----------


## ababa

Tout ce que j'attendais d'un shoto, grosse vie, grosse allonge, grosses baffes, Sagratte la vie  ::ninja:: 
Il est immense  ::mellow::

----------


## Mr Thy

> Merde, je suis emmerdé pour le titre du topic du coup


Street Fighter V: le DLC où Saat a retrouvé son G  ::ninja::

----------


## Zerger

::lol::  Excellent !

----------


## Yoggsothoth

> Normalement c'est ce soir, il faudra vérifier avant 18h si il y a une mise à jour Steam pour SFV, en général on peut jouer les nouveaux persos avant la maintenance serveur.


Ce sera comme d'hab', 2h du mat chez nous .

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Street Fighter V: le DLC ou Saat a retrouvé son G


Je valide !

----------


## PG 13

Je suis perplexe, si Luffy avait gagné l' EVO ça dégoulinerait de hype et de bave à tous les messages mais vu que c' est Problem X qui a gagné (et sorti Luffy) y' a PERSONNE pour en causer...

Le mec a fait le tournoi de sa life, mindé tout le monde, dominé la finale et est un superbe gagnant mais vous êtes tous sur Sagat... zêtes sûr que vous aimez Street Fighter?  ::P:   ::ninja::

----------


## Hem

Laisse nous le temps de voir le top 8 nan mais oh.

----------


## Yoggsothoth

> Je suis perplexe, si Luffy avait gagné l' EVO ça dégoulinerait de hype et de bave à tous les messages mais vu que c' est Problem X qui a gagné (et sorti Luffy) y' a PERSONNE pour en causer...
> 
> Le mec a fait le tournoi de sa life, mindé tout le monde, dominé la finale et est un superbe gagnant mais vous êtes tous sur Sagat... zêtes sûr que vous aimez Street Fighter?


Surement parce que pas grand monde n' a encore vu le TOP 8...Et vu comme ça spoil en plus ...Mais oui gros GG à lui, il a été exceptionnel .

----------


## Mr Thy

> Je suis perplexe, si Luffy avait gagné l' EVO ça dégoulinerait de hype et de bave à tous les messages mais vu que c' est Problem X qui a gagné (et sorti Luffy) y' a PERSONNE pour en causer...
> 
> Le mec a fait le tournoi de sa life, mindé tout le monde, dominé la finale et est un superbe gagnant mais vous êtes tous sur Sagat... zêtes sûr que vous aimez Street Fighter?


Son mental surtout. Punk a complètement craqué l'année dernière dans la même situation. 
Et j'avais l'impression que Tokido s'amusait vraiment aussi.

Par contre, j'attend une réaction bien spécifique de Hige, qui n'est pas encore venue, bizarrement.

----------


## von_yaourt

Perso je suis très content qu'il ait gagné, j'aime beaucoup son bison, c'est un des rares joueurs que j'aime regarder à SFV (avec Tokido, Fujimura, Xian et Nemo).

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Pour moi la vraie victoire c'est AUCUNE Cammy dans le top 8  ::lol::  ça sent le buff dans le prochain patch...

----------


## PG 13

My bad, mais vous me rassurez, j' ai vraiment eu peur à un moment  ::P: 

Et my God ce dictateur  :Bave:   :Bave:   :Bave: 


Sinon moi j' ai toujours bien aimé Cammy depuis Super Street 2, qu' est ce vous avez tous contre elle? Pourquoi tant de haine?  ::ninja::

----------


## etherealwtf

Spoiler Alert! 



C'était pas vraiment le tournoi de sa life. ça vient pas de nulle part et ça ne doit rien au hasard.
ProblemX a beaucoup travaillé toute l'année précédente. Il est humble, patient et joue intelligemment. La FGC anglaise est solide et enthousiaste. ça lui a donné un environnement où s'améliorer. Pour s'en convaincre, les wso sessions.

Dans la finale contre Tokido, il le malmène avec ses head stomp et devil reverse La première fois, il passe crossup et decrossup pour péter un dragon éventuel. Derrière il varie pour faire des noeuds dans la tête de Tokido et a le bon goût de ne pas trop en abuser pour que la surprise reste. Le jeu de boules est broyé par pbx. Les jumps in contestés au clp. La défense contre les demon flips solide. Tokido finit par piffer des dragons ex et même s'il réussit à reset, on sent que le momentum ne lui est pas acquis. Et pour cause pbx est posé dans le canapé de son cerveau.

Son abigail contre Fujimura était aussi super sexy.

----------


## Mr Thy

> Perso je suis très content qu'il ait gagné, j'aime beaucoup son bison, c'est un des rares joueurs que j'aime regarder à SFV (avec Tokido, Fujimura, Xian et Nemo).


Surtout qu'il joue d'une façon très honnête (il a pas trop de choix avec Bison à haut niveau aussi), très solide dans son espacement.

----------


## Yoggsothoth

> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> 
> C'était pas vraiment le tournoi de sa life. ça vient pas de nulle part et ça ne doit rien au hasard.
> ProblemX a beaucoup travaillé toute l'année précédente. Il est humble, patient et joue intelligemment. La FGC anglaise est solide et enthousiaste. ça lui a donné un environnement où s'améliorer. Pour s'en convaincre, les wso sessions.
> 
> Dans la finale contre Tokido, il le malmène avec ses head stomp et devil reverse La première fois, il passe crossup et decrossup pour péter un dragon éventuel. Derrière il varie pour faire des noeuds dans la tête de Tokido et a le bon goût de ne pas trop en abuser pour que la surprise reste. Le jeu de boules est broyé par pbx. Les jumps in contestés au clp. La défense contre les demon flips solide. Tokido finit par piffer des dragons ex et même s'il réussit à reset, on sent que le momentum ne lui est pas acquis. Et pour cause pbx est posé dans le canapé de son cerveau.
> 
> Son abigail contre Fujimura était aussi super sexy.


Un revenant ! Non Makoto n'est pas encore annoncé  ::P:

----------


## Hige

> Par contre, j'attend une réaction bien spécifique de Hige, qui n'est pas encore venue, bizarrement.


Je voulais pas spoil après le top 8 et vu que je suis réveillé :

FUCK BISON

Cdlt, Hige.

Problem X a tellement bien joué, je l'ai jamais senti en danger sur le top 8. La preuve, pas de counter pick Dumbigail. Y a tellement de maturité maintenant dans son jeu, ça change de ouf comparé à son époque SF4 où il était fragile mentalement. Le fait de plus jouer des persos cheap comme Seth et Viper doit aider  ::P: 

Mais j'étais content avec n'importe qui gagnant sauf Caba et CoolKid  ::lol::

----------


## Yoggsothoth

D'ailleurs Caba va passer sur Sagat ...

/Désolé  ::unsure::

----------


## PG 13

J 'ai beaucoup aimé Fuudo et Tokido, zont quand même la mega classe tous les deux  ::wub::

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Trop stylé ce Fuudo quoi !



Là moins  ::P: 



Sinon Bonchan est content je crois



Et Red bull a pas le temps  ::o:

----------


## Mr Thy

On peut toujours changer le nom du topic en Street Fighter V: Bonchan de Bonchan, mais c'est que Saat à retrouvé son G!

Mais ça risque de faire overdose de jeux de mots.

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Visiblement le soleil tape fort aussi en Belchique  ::P:

----------


## PG 13

Grave, suis à 2 doigts de m' intégrer un passive water cooling, j' dois juste trouver un bon plug in  ::ninja::

----------


## yodaxy

> Ce sera comme d'hab', 2h du mat chez nous .


Ça dépend d'habitude on a les persos juste avant la maintenance. Ce qui fait qu'on ne peut pas jouer en ligne avec (sauf avec parsec évidemment  :Cigare:  ).

La movelist de G :

https://game.capcom.com/cfn/sfv/character/g/movelist

Eh ben en fait il est pas à charge.

----------


## ababa

::lol:: 

Bon je vais jeter un coup d'oeil s'il a pas des manip trop complexes quand même  ::ninja:: 

Yodaxy, je t'attends sur Parsec pour tester les nouveaux persos   :B):

----------


## yodaxy

Y a des dragons t'es foutu  ::ninja:: 

Sinon ok pour Parsec dès que la MAJ est dispo  :;): 

EDIT : dans 20 minutes environs.

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Tellement stylé ce  G  :Bave:

----------


## ababa

Plus de Blanka?  ::lol::

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Si mais il me plait grave le monsieur ! Sinon j'ai hâte que tu essayes le Kara uppercut de Sagat  ::rolleyes::

----------


## yodaxy

Les persos sont dispos, 16 Go à télécharger. G est super marrant à jouer et à mon avis il réserve quelques surprises bien sympa.

----------


## Hem

> 16 Go à télécharger


Normal.

----------


## ababa

> Si mais il me plait grave le monsieur ! Sinon j'ai hâte que tu essayes le *Kara uppercut de Sagat*


Je bosse mes combos en training, monsieur, pas le temps de bosser le vocabulaire du VS  :ouaiouai:  ::ninja::

----------


## SquiZz

Je ne comprends pas comment vous faites pour avoir les nouveaux perso puisqu'il faut se connecter pour les acheter et comme les serveurs sont morts....

----------


## Tyler Durden

Season pass.

----------


## yodaxy

> Je ne comprends pas comment vous faites pour avoir les nouveaux perso puisqu'il faut se connecter pour les acheter et comme les serveurs sont morts....


Si tu as le Season Pass tu n'as pas besoin de les acheter !

----------


## SquiZz

Effectivement...

Prémonition ?

----------


## Supergounou

Je viens de check le top 8 de l'EVO, pour une fois je ne me suis pas fait spoiler  :Bave:  merci à ceux qui ont mis les balises.



Spoiler Alert! 


Mi-figue mi-raison. Moitié de matchs chiants (Luffy par exemple, je trouve qu'il joue très mal ["ouais mais il te met 100-0" ftfy]), moitié de matchs épiques. 

Super content pour ProblemX, mon chouchou inavoué depuis longtemps, je trouve ce mec adorable, toujours très calme, réfléchi et souriant, et en plus un grand joueur. J'attendais qu'il le prouve vraiment, c'est chose faite, il a super bien joué et je rejoins Gouda dans sa critique, c'est un énorme bosseur et ça se voit qu'il essaye d'inventer des choses, de penser le jeu au delà du mindgame actuel. Très content aussi pour Fuudo, que j'affectionne beaucoup de même, bien que ses résultats soient en demi-teinte depuis quelque temps. Là il s'est surpassé, a joué très propre, mais malheureusement n'a pas eu le mental pour son deuxième match contre Tokido.



C'était Supergounou en commentaire pro, à vous les studios !  ::):

----------


## Yoggsothoth

> Je bosse mes combos en training, monsieur, pas le temps de bosser le vocabulaire du VS


 ::XD:: 

Tiens du coup : 




- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Effectivement...
> 
> Prémonition ?


Bah les pleureuses/Troll/putaclic du net...les gens quoi  ::lol::

----------


## Kamikaze

Bon, Sagat sauvera pas le jeu, s'pas la cata' absolue mais ça reste faible:

- Gros gros point positif, on peut spacer les Tiger Knee pour qu'ils soient safes/positifs en garde, un miracle inespéré. Marche même avec le Tiger Knee HK et EX. Tiger Knee LK à -1 derrière st.LK max range, possible de l'avoir à 0 en garde en pixel perfect. Seul le Tiger Knee EX et HK peuvent être positifs en garde +2/+3 en pixel perfect.

- Pas de coup en 3 frames, très très génant.

- Pas possible de combo derrière le Low Kick (avant MK, anciennement le avant LK de SF4), car +3 en hit, uniquement en CH. La portée est très très décevante, comme d'hab avec les normaux de SFV. Tout de même le pushback du avant MK est suffisant pour éviter de se mettre soi-même dans un mixup de choppe comme c'est souvent le cas, vu qu'il est à -2.

- L'Angry Scar permet de Juggle derrière Tiger Shot EX High mais pas Tiger Shot EX Low, aucun sens, si ce n'est pour forcer les Kara Cancel en combo. Pas d'utilité particulière si ce n'est de Juggle et plus de dégâts.

- Tiger Uppercut pas invu, invu en EX, version LP en 4 frame, pas invu en Angry Scar non plus

- Kara Cancel sur Avant HK et Avant MK, le premier obligatoire dans certains combos, plus rapide, assez ridicule comme mécanique forcée. Avant MK portée très faible légèrement plus longue que HK d'un pixel je dirais, plus lent, maigre intérêt dans le neutral.

- Pas de Kara Choppe (on peut rêver).

- Tiger Shot qui a l'air honorable, moins débile que le Hadoken de Ryu punissable en close à -6, la frame data a l'air plus décente et utilisable. +1 En garde pour la version High en close, positif dans le neutral (High/Low), intéressant.

- V-Trigger I donne 2 Tiger Shot puissant, cancellable depuis n'importe quel normal... Sauf l'overhead et le Avant MK bien sûr, les 2 seuls coups intéressants  :<_<: 

- V-Trigger II donne un imblocable très lent avec un scaling de batard, similaire à l'imblocable de Ryu, semble pas vraiment viable. Sinon c'est uniquement pour du combo car pas safe en garde, pas très intéressant.

- Avant HK à +3 en garde, WTF, mais bon pourquoi pas, touche que debout, +5 en Hit, Juggle aérien en anti air, Crush Counter. (Meaty derrière choppe avant)

- Balayette générique, Overhead générique (-6 en garde, rien de particulier). À noter que la Balayette se cancel en V-Trigger, cool.

- Certains normaux ont une portée correcte (pour SFV), donc y'a moyen que certaines blockstring soint intéressantes, quelques exemples:
cr LK, cr LP, st LK xx Tiger Knee LK
cr Lk, cr LP, cr MK xx Tiger Knee LK
cr LP, cr LP, st LK, st HP, Tiger Knee HK
cr LK, cr LK, cr MP xx Tiger Knee MK/EX
cr LK, st MP, cr MK xx Tiger Knee MK

----------


## Tyler Durden

Après le perso réussit l'énormissime exploit de me faire relancer le jeu et de ne pas l'éteindre au bout de 10 minutes. Y'a un petit feeling sf4 présent.

----------


## Kamikaze

Je te laisse 20 minutes et un match online avant de craquer

----------


## SquiZz

Les notes de Justin Wong après 30minutes de jeu

----------


## Tyler Durden

Ah effectivement le jeu est toujours aussi mauvais. Mes excuses pour le raffut, je retourne sur Slay of spire.

----------


## yodaxy

Ce perso  ::XD::

----------


## ababa

J'ai tâté le Sagat, en faite il est vachement lourdeau  ::mellow:: 
On dirait un Ryu avec les poids d'entrainement de Goku  :Emo: 

Je le pensais plus ''agile'' dans SF4?

----------


## Zerger

Non c'était déjà une vache

----------


## Yoggsothoth

> J'ai tâté le Sagat, en faite il est vachement lourdeau 
> On dirait un Ryu avec les poids d'entrainement de Goku 
> 
> Je le pensais plus ''agile'' dans SF4?


Je t'avais prévenu ! En même temps un type de cette taille/poids ...
Sinon je surkiff G, toute ces phases/possibilités  :Bave: 




> Ah effectivement le jeu est toujours aussi mauvais. Mes excuses pour le raffut, *je retourne sur Slay of spire*.


 :Bave:

----------


## von_yaourt

Alors, j'aurais beaucoup plus apprécié Sagat s'il avait de meilleurs normaux et des TK plus rapides. G est franchement cool, il a l'air vraiment bien. Le jeu est toujours naze mais au moins les persos s'améliorent.  ::ninja::

----------


## SquiZz

Ho ho

----------


## Yoggsothoth

> Alors, j'aurais beaucoup plus apprécié Sagat s'il avait de meilleurs normaux et des TK plus rapides. G est franchement cool, il a l'air vraiment bien. *Le jeu est toujours naze* mais au moins les persos s'améliorent.


 ::zzz::

----------


## SquiZz

Et celui-ci !

----------


## Mr Thy

Training has begun...

----------


## Yoggsothoth

*Nemo* taf un petit *G* aussi de son coté, avec quelques setups bien sale à l'appui  ::rolleyes::  ( non pas de vidéo encore, je mattais juste son stream )

----------


## Mjoln

::P:

----------


## yodaxy

J'aime bien aussi son anim ou il fait coucou à la foule quand il avance normalement.

Ses animations sont assez stylées globalement.

----------


## SquiZz

Ils ont bien craqué pour ce perso, ça fait plaisir à voir !

----------


## Supergounou

Il me tente bien ce G  ::): 
Comme Q, perso à charge?

----------


## Mr Thy

> Ça dépend d'habitude on a les persos juste avant la maintenance. Ce qui fait qu'on ne peut pas jouer en ligne avec (sauf avec parsec évidemment  ).
> 
> La movelist de G :
> 
> https://game.capcom.com/cfn/sfv/character/g/movelist
> 
> Eh ben en fait il est pas à charge.


Gounou, pour toi.

----------


## Supergounou

Ah bah voilà, on veut pas se faire spoiler l'EVO, alors on lit de travers les posts des autres et du coup on rate les infos essentielles. C'est de votre faute les gars  :tired:   ::P:

----------


## Yoggsothoth



----------


## Yoggsothoth



----------


## Mr Thy

Encore un Nemo

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Tiens j'ai trouvé un truc sur la possible inspiration du design/background de G !



https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Emperor_Norton

----------


## PG 13

C'est également la personne qui inspira cet album de Lucky Luke

----------


## Zerger

> Tiens j'ai trouvé un truc sur la possible inspiration du design/background de G !
> 
> https://i.redd.it/q1ywu13wsie11.png
> 
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Emperor_Norton


Pourquoi, c'est pas sensé être Lincoln?

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Ou tu as lu/vu ça ?

----------


## PG 13

Avant de lire ton message je pensais à Lincoln également.

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Moi je voyais plus un mélange Monsieur loyal/oncle Sam .

----------


## yodaxy

C'est plutôt Oncle Sam, non ?



Ça me parait assez ressemblant. Surtout que c'est une image qui a été pas mal reprise par la Japanimation, entre autres.

----------


## Zerger

Ah mince ouais, je pensais que Lincoln et Oncle Sam étaient la même personne  ::P: 

Oncle Sam du coup, ca me parait évident!

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Yodaxy qui n'a pas vu mon post juste au dessus du sien  :<_<:

----------


## Mr Thy

Avec l'accent du sud. C'est le doubleur de Rufus qui fait sa voix anglaise.

----------


## yodaxy

> Yodaxy qui n'a pas vu mon post juste au dessus du sien


J'ai surtout vu ton edit juste après mon post petit malin  :;):

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Heu j'avais juste mal collé le BBcode des images  ::unsure:: 
Toujours est il que l'on ne sais pas officiellement de qui est inspiré G.

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Le stage de Sagat est chelou quand même  ::ninja::

----------


## ababa

Le Ryu qui est au coin  :ouaiouai:

----------


## Yoggsothoth

::XD::

----------


## etherealwtf

https://www.twitch.tv/capcomfighters
Un Problem-X sauvage apparait.

----------


## Yoggsothoth

::lol::

----------


## PG 13

Le Top 8 de 2 X pour les personnes de gout

----------


## Yoggsothoth

> Le Top 8 de 2 X pour les personnes âgés de gout


 /Corrigé

----------


## PG 13

Enfoiray!  ::XD::

----------


## Yoggsothoth

::siffle::

----------


## Hige

Pas de Mao, pas intéressant  ::zzz::

----------


## Fisc

> Pourquoi, c'est pas sensé être Lincoln?


C'est un mix entre l'Empereur Norton, pour le côté cinglé "Président de la Terre" autoproclamé et l'oncle Sam pour le look.

Par conte pas la moindre explication sur d'où il sort ni sur l'origine de ses pouvoirs. Ce n'est pas un artiste martial qui comme chacun sait dans l'univers de Street Fighter permettent d'apprendre à lancer des boules de feu ou équivalent. Ni un mec avec du Psycho Power, Soul Power ou Satsui no Hado. C'est un type gigantesque qui manipule l'or à haute température et par conséquent ressemble beaucoup thématiquement à Urien, un autre type gigantesque aux pouvoirs métalliques et magnétiques. Et puis il y aussi le lien avec Q.  :X1: 

Bref mon argent est sur un clone défectueux des Illuminati lâché dans la nature. Mais l'enquête continue.  :tired:

----------


## yodaxy

Ah ben euh, ok

Fisc : c'est juste un Youtuber qui choppe du pouvoir sur ses vues en fait (et c'est même pas une blague).

Et il est fan de Tina Arena aussi  ::ninja::

----------


## Fisc

> Fisc : c'est juste un Youtuber qui choppe du pouvoir sur ses vues en fait (et c'est même pas une blague).


Ça c'est juste son mode histoire qui n'explique rien. Y a pas forcément de rapport entre ses pouvoirs et ses vues sur "Footube".  ::):

----------


## SquiZz

Le buffer de sf5 me saoule un peu... Il ne comprends pas quand je fais 136 p que je fais quart de cercle pour une boule en partant de la garde basse, ni 6314 k que je fais demi cercle arrière pour choppe spéciale. 
Par contre il comprends 624 k pour le même mouvement...

----------


## Hem

6314?  Comment tu zappes le 2?

----------


## SquiZz

Avec ma hitbox, j'appuie en même temps sur avant que je relâche arrière.

----------


## yodaxy

Oui du coup c'est normal, si tu n’appuies pas sur la direction bas dans tes mouvements ça ne passera pas.

----------


## SquiZz

Oui et ça me fait râler, je dois apprendre à décomposer mais en conservant la rapidité d'exécution.

----------


## Wahou

Tu utilises une hitbox  ::O: 
Tu peux nous faire un petit retour ? Difficulté selon les jeux, les moves... la transition par rapport à la manette, au stick ? 
J'ai toujours été curieux de cet engin. Tout le monde semble dire que c'est ultime pour le versus fighting mais on voit très peu de pro players dessus quand même...

----------


## yodaxy

> Oui et ça me fait râler, je dois apprendre à décomposer mais en conservant la rapidité d'exécution.


Oui, j'imagine même pas si tu dois faire un 360 (ou la CA de Zangief)  ::wacko::

----------


## Hem

> Avec ma hitbox, j'appuie en même temps sur avant que je relâche arrière.



Ah du coup c'est normal, c'est pas une question de buffer juste le jeu qui accepte pas ton 4 tant que t'es en 6. En mode "non casse toi avec tes inputs de tricheur".

Edit: mais bon comme l'a dit yodaxy te faut un 2 tout seul à un moment.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Tu utilises une hitbox 
> Tu peux nous faire un petit retour ? Difficulté selon les jeux, les moves... la transition par rapport à la manette, au stick ? 
> J'ai toujours été curieux de cet engin. Tout le monde semble dire que c'est ultime pour le versus fighting mais on voit très peu de pro players dessus quand même...


Joues au clavier si tu veux un aperçu.

----------


## SquiZz

Comme tout nouveau contrôleur il faut un temps d'adaptation et apprendre à faire les coups. 
Perso, je suis curieux donc je m'en suis faite une pour moins de 50€ (cf topic joystick ) afin de me faire un avis. 
Maintenant que je me suis adapté, je dirais que oui les contrôles sont plus précis mais ça demande de l'entraînement (cf mon post précédent ), un peu comme si tu faisais du piano avec ta main gauche. 
En fonction de la carte électronique certains mouvements sont plus faciles à faire : par exemple sur les hitbox officielles un bouton de direction et son opposé s'annulent (si on appuie sur avant et arrière, le personnage ne bouge pas), donc dans le cas que je decrivais il y a moins de chance de faire 136 car au moment où on appuie sur avant, la commande ar est annulée et le résultat devient naturellement 2 alors qu'on appuie sur ar/bas/av en même temps. De ce fait 1236 sort plus facilement. 
Dans mon cas le pcb donne la priorité à gauche et bas.... Je ne profite pas de certains avantages et je dois avoir des inputs propre ou utiliser les raccourcis officiels. 

Chez hitbox, ils en jouent pour créer de nouveaux raccourcis (cf leurs vidéos YouTube )
Les 360 ça sort facile et vite.

----------


## Mr Thy

> Oui, j'imagine même pas si tu dois faire un 360 (ou la CA de Zangief)


Bah, la grosse chose à s'habitue, c'est le bouton sait sous le pousse. Sinon le 360/720 passe archi facilement. Je dirais même plus rapidement et clean qu'au stick.

----------


## Mr Thy



----------


## ababa

G est vraiment plaisant à jouer en faite, mine de rien, moi qui pensais prendre Sagat, non G me plait bien plus, j'adore son stand MP  ::siffle:: 
Sagat, kara cancel tiger knee pour se déplacer/presser (le light knee est positif je crois), trop dur  ::'(:

----------


## Vriurk

:^_^:

----------


## Hem

TW Fighter Major 2018 Day 2 #TWFM2018 : www.twitch.tv/capcomfighters 

Nemo qui sort G en top 16 contre Verloren  ::wub:: . Par contre quand il charge y'a pas de mindgame, c'est un spiral arrow dans la gueule direct.

----------


## Yoggsothoth

C'est papa qui a gagné \./



Trop choupi  ::love::

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Maj du Mysterious mod 




La Super de G  :Bave:

----------


## Zerger

Vous reprendriez bien un peu de kitch?

----------


## Hige

Il parle mal Kahn, j'aime bien l'OST  :Emo: 

Par contre ouais c'est clairement un truc qui ramène aux bons vieux films de série B des années 70/80 avec Bruce Lee/Jackie Chan/Chuck Norris.

----------


## Mjoln

Y a chong li dans le jeu putain ! Day one !

----------


## parpaingue

C'est normal que ça m'aie évoqué Dong Dong never die ? Ça doit être les animations.

----------


## Mjoln

Et Pai Mei  ::lol::

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Bon je m'entraine pas mal avec G, reset/Meaty etc... MAIS CETTE CONNASSE VEUT PAS MOURIRRRRRR !!!!










Je l'aurai  :Vibre:

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Des gros changement à venir !? à prendre avec des pincettes, évidemment.

----------


## Rom1

Des choses intéressantes... A voir, le coup du breaker me plait bien  ::):

----------


## yodaxy

Un combo breaker dans Street ?  ::O:  

C'est assez difficile à croire tout ça, tous ces systèmes changeraient énormément la façon de jouer.

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Oui ça me semble beaucoup trop aussi mais après pourquoi pas si Capcom veut redorer le blason du jeu, va falloir faire du lourd .

----------


## Star-Platinum

Ils auront beau frotter, ils vont rien redorer du tout pour moi.
C'est un truc à la zob comme le mod de Street 4 peut-être ?

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Quel mod de SF4 ?

Sinon d'autres _infos_




> To close things out, X-Kira/Miyuki-Chan claims that Capcom will be releasing stage packs, with the first packing bringing more Street Fighter II arenas, such as Ken’s Battle Harbor, Blanka’s Amazon River Basin, and Dhalsim’s Maharajah’s Palace. Volume 2 will be focused on Street Fighter Alpha locations, such as Nash’s Detroit Highway, Birdie’s W.C. in the London Underground, Ryu’s Field in a Thunderstorm, and M. Bison’s Ridge Overlooking Guyana Falls. A third Volume will supposedly provide stages to Street Fighter V’s New Challengers, with a Russia stage for Kolin, an Egypt stage for Menat, Zeku’s Strider Base, and the Neo-Shadaloo Headquarters for Falke. Cody’s Metro City Slums stage from Final Fight and Urien’s Olmec Ruins from 3rd Strike will be released outside of these packs.

----------


## Hige

Capcom aurait laissé les infos sur tout un nouveau système de jeu dans les données actuelles ? Ça me parait un peu gros quand même.

Après, si tout ça est avéré, ça fait d'énormes changements de gameplay, totalement à l'opposé de ce qu'était le jeu de base. Limite ils pourraient appeler ça SF6.

----------


## Star-Platinum

> Quel mod de SF4 ?
> 
> Sinon d'autres _infos_


Je pensais à L'Omega mode.

----------


## yodaxy

Les types deviennent fous ça y est  ::XD::

----------


## ababa

> Un combo breaker dans Street ?  
> 
> C'est assez difficile à croire tout ça, tous ces systèmes changeraient énormément la façon de jouer.


Pas besoin de combo breaker, suffit de faire un parry universel  :B): 
Sinon un V-Reversal invincible, c'est trop demander à Capcom? 
Parry pour tous et V-Reversal invincible et le jeu sera plus équilibré, les Cammy pourront plus nous taper dans le coin à l'infini  ::lol::

----------


## Yoggsothoth

> Je pensais à L'Omega mode.


Ah oui mais non, ça n'a rien à voir sir ça s'avère vrai .

Moi aussi ça m'hallucine autant d'info laissé/trouvé dans le jeu mais Xkira à très souvent eu raison sur ses leaks, à suivre donc...

----------


## Star-Platinum

Par contre je comprends pas la phrase "input lag fix is unlikely", je croyais que c'était volontaire (pour rendre le jeu plus random) et que du coup ils essayaient même pas de le corriger, je vois pas le rapport avec l'embrouille sur l'UE4.

----------


## Hige

C'est inhérent au moteur, l'UE 4 est connu pour avoir de l'input lag, que ça soit sur les jeux de baston ou les FPS. Même Harada s'en plaint pour T7.

----------


## Star-Platinum

Et ils s'en sont pas rendu compte pendant/avant le développement ?

----------


## Kamikaze

C'est corrigé depuis presque un an sur Tekken 7 ce truc

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Y'a eu une maj de l'UE4 mais faut quand même remettre les mains dans le merdier et patcher le jeu, ce que Namco a fait (pendant que Capcom faisait un nouveau costume pour Cammy  ::ninja:: )

----------


## Hige

Après ils peuvent pas faire grand chose de plus, me semble que maintenant c'est ~4f d'input lag sur PC pour T7, SF5 tourne toujours à ~6f.

----------


## Kamikaze

C'est surtout un problème sur PS4 en fait ce truc UE4, et vu que les tournois sont sur consoles c'tait relou. Le problème de SFV c'est l'input lag variable aussi, si vous avez suivi les dernières actus à ce sujet, y'a 1 ou 2 frames d'input variables parce que le jeu est mal foutu. Mais en vrai s'pas super important je pense, l'input lag change pas le jeu plus que ça, y'a un buffer suffisant et niveau reflexes c'est mega mineur

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Sur Tekken c'tait assez important que ce soit corrigé, le jeu est pas mal équilibré autour du temps de réaction pour certains coups

----------


## Mr Thy

et

----------


## yodaxy

Sympa ! Il va certainement falloir acheter les objets de décoration avec de la Fight Money évidemment  ::): 

EDIT : c'est un peu mieux expliqué ici :

http://www.capcom-unity.com/strumsli...n-september-25

----------


## Vriurk

Yep ça à l'air d'être un système de clan / guilde c'est cool.  ::):

----------


## Mjoln

Rhooooo, faut qu'on s'en fasse un !

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Des canards jouent encore au jeu ?
 ::ninja::

----------


## Rom1

Hélas...Pas le temps...

----------


## yodaxy

Je joue une fois par semaine pour débloquer la FM très généreusement offerte par Capcom mais c'est tout  :Emo:

----------


## Seb Ryu 84

Toujours, oui. J'ai juste fait une pause en août et début septembre pour essayer UNIST et faire Zelda BOTW et Dead Cells mais là je suis de retour.

----------


## Mr Thy

Je m'y remettrai bientôt, c'est pause jeu pour le moment.

----------


## Yoggsothoth

> Toujours, oui. J'ai juste fait une pause en août et début septembre pour essayer UNIST et faire *Zelda BOTW* et Dead Cells mais là je suis de retour.


Excuse valide pour le meilleur jeu de l'univers !

----------


## Seb Ryu 84

Mouais.... C'était plus pour faire plaisir à mes filles... J'ai jamais aimé les Zelda en gameplay 3d (comme tout jeux à la troisième personne d'ailleurs). Et celui-là n'a pas dérogé à la règle. A link to the past rules!!!!!  ::ninja:: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Edit: J'ai quand même bien apprécié le côté "aventure/exploration" quand je m'amusais à atteindre les plus haut sommets ou les coins reculés de la carte.

----------


## Zerger

C'était Dead Cells que tu voulais mettre en gras, je crois que tu t'es trompé

----------


## Nono

> https://youtu.be/kRxN373H5Mk


Ils me font mal à mon petit coeur en sortant des costumes Darkstalkers.

D'une, parce qu'ils feraient mieux de sortir un Darkstalkers, un vrai.
Et de deux, parce que le rendu obtenu, avec leur mode de production habituel, ne rend pas du tout justice au personnages. Je sais que ce ne sont que des skins pour SF5, mais on s'aperçoit à quel point ça pourrait être dégueulasse en 3D.
J'aimerais tellement un rendu plus cartoon pour Darkstalkers (et c'est possible, il suffit de voir Dragon Ball FighterZ), mais je doute fortement que Capcom soit capable et motivé pour le faire.

----------


## Vriurk

> Des canards jouent encore au jeu ?


Toujours, mais je me suis encore jamais tataner avec les canard, le dojo seras une bonne excuse  ::):

----------


## Mjoln

Perso, j'ai été pris par No Man's sky. Et la fièvre de l'arcade m'ayant repris avec l'annonce de Samuraï Shodown (on fait un topic d'ailleurs ?  Ça intéresse du monde ? Je veux bien m'y coller), je passe mes soirées à jouer au 4 sur ma borne (et à Asura Buster, un des meilleurs jeux de combat du monde). 

Et puis DB Fighterz occupe immanquablement le reste de mon temps de jeu.

MAIS, là, l'envie me reprend. Et j'aimerais bien tester le système de VS en team, en se mettant quelques contraintes, genre team alpha 3 contre team SF2, boss contre héros etc. Je pense que ça peut être fun. De toute façon je ne joue plus assez souvent pour prétendre jouer "sérieux". Si ça tente des canards...

----------


## Yoggsothoth

> C'était Dead Cells que tu voulais mettre en gras, je crois que tu t'es trompé


J'ai hésité à mettre les 2 en vrai, mais j'aime tellement ce Zelda que je ne l'ai pas fait .





> Toujours, mais je me suis encore jamais tataner avec les canard, le dojo seras une bonne excuse






> Perso, j'ai été pris par No Man's sky. Et la fièvre de l'arcade m'ayant repris avec l'annonce de Samuraï Shodown (on fait un topic d'ailleurs ?  Ça intéresse du monde ? Je veux bien m'y coller), je passe mes soirées à jouer au 4 sur ma borne (et à Asura Buster, un des meilleurs jeux de combat du monde). 
> 
> Et puis DB Fighterz occupe immanquablement le reste de mon temps de jeu.
> 
> MAIS, là, l'envie me reprend. Et j'aimerais bien tester le système de VS en team, en se mettant quelques contraintes, genre team alpha 3 contre team SF2, boss contre héros etc. Je pense que ça peut être fun. De toute façon je ne joue plus assez souvent pour prétendre jouer "sérieux". Si ça tente des canards...


Moi suis toujours partant pour s'en foutre plein les dents, en tout amitié bien entendu !

PS :mon steam c'est le pad dans ma signature (faudrait que je trouve l'icône stick d'ailleurs)

Edit : Ma signature est cassé !!!!!  ::'(:

----------


## Star-Platinum

> Perso, j'ai été pris par No Man's sky. Et la fièvre de l'arcade m'ayant repris avec l'annonce de Samuraï Shodown (on fait un topic d'ailleurs ?  Ça intéresse du monde ? Je veux bien m'y coller),


Ca porte pas malheur de faire un topic sur un jeu qu'est pas (encore) annoncé sur PC ?

----------


## wcxd

Punaise vous avez vu les accusations portées contre Infiltration ? C'est bien glauque

----------


## Hige

> Punaise vous avez vu les accusations portées contre Infiltration ? C'est bien glauque


Je viens de lire ça. Et je veux rien savoir sur de la présomption d'innocence vu qu'il y a déjà eu un restraining order ( source ici : https://twitter.com/DoghouseCorgian/...15067253866496 ).

----------


## Vriurk

Ouais le transcription de l'enregistrement fait froid dans le dos. Apparemment il y'a déjà eu un premier procès ou il a été déclaré coupable, il est en attente d'un deuxième pour la condamnation des dommages et intérêt à son ex femme, plus éventuellement de la prison.

----------


## Yoggsothoth



----------


## Hem

Bon bah rip Infiltration. Sf5 sera un peu moins intéressant sans lui.

----------


## ababa

> J'ai hésité à mettre les 2 en vrai, mais j'aime tellement ce Zelda que je ne l'ai pas fait .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Moi suis toujours partant pour s'en foutre plein les dents*, en tout amitié bien entendu !
> ...


 ::ninja::

----------


## Yoggsothoth



----------


## ababa

S*teeth* Fighter 5  ::trollface::

----------


## PG 13

Luffy est tellement fort putain  :Bave: 

J' aime pas les persos qu' il joue mais il les joue si bien que c'est presque de l' art.

Il vient de sortir d' une situation bien chiante contre le Blanka très efficace et énervant de Brian, il est incroyable quand il joue comme ça  :Bave:   :Bave: 

Ce mental d' acier, un freak du mindgame... so God Like  ::wub::   ::wub::   ::wub:: 


Un tournoi bien cool jusque là ^^

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Wé mais Luffy c'est un mental d'acier ! Par contre il se fait momifier là  ::ninja:: 
Son zoning et ses footsies sont abusés, sans parler de son mindgame ...

----------


## Yoggsothoth



----------


## Seb Ryu 84

Vous regardez quoi et où?!?

----------


## Supergounou

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pz6jeF_Yk-Y

J'imagine qu'ils en sont au jour 2  :^_^:

----------


## Hem

EGX / https://www.twitch.tv/capcomfighters/
Top 8 demain.

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Là c'était _Street Fighter 5: Arcade Edition Open Premier_, demain c'est _Street Fighter 5: Arcade Edition European Regional Finals_ TOP 8 en effet .

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Il y a aussi le Top 8 du TGS demain .

----------


## Hem

Monstrueux le Tokido.

C'est rare de voir Fuudo rater autant de choppes spé.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Sf5 en arcade :wut:.

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Spoiler Alert! 


Il a tellement eu chaud contre Oil king ! Mais il a réussi a sortir un truc encore jamais vu  ::lol:: 






Sinon le TOP 8 :

----------


## Yoggsothoth

*Street Fighter 5: Arcade Edition European Finals* 

NVD|Phenom (Necalli) vs. FNATIC|Akainu (Guile)
NVD|Momi (Cammy) vs. NASR|AngryBird (Akuma, Zeku)
Mouz|Problem X (M. Bison, Abigail) vs. exceL|Hurricane (Cammy)
RB|Luffy (R. Mika) vs. RASS (Balrog)

https://www.twitch.tv/capcomfighters

----------


## Hem

Bracket : https://smash.gg/tournament/egx-capc...rackets/409798

J'ai même pas calé que le tournoi d'hier c'était un premier. Akainu peut revenir dans le top 32 avec son top 6 du coup?

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Faut que Phenom gagne un tournoi pour aller chez le coiffeur  ::O: 



Et oui c'est possible si il bat Phenom, si j'ai bien compris .

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Après je me demandais, avec le _problème_ d'Infiltration, si il ne participe pas à la Capcom Cup, ça va surement libérer une place !?

----------


## Mr Thy

> Faut que Phenom gagne un tournoi pour aller chez le coiffeur 
> 
> https://zupimages.net/up/18/38/l204.png


Voila ce que ça donne quand Capcom change radicalement le design d'Akuma. On s'identifie un peu trop et il y a des choses qui partent en couille.



Spoiler Alert! 


Personellement, je représente plutôt le clan Sagat capilairement  ::ninja::

----------


## Supergounou

> Voila ce que ça donne quand Capcom change radicalement le design d'Akuma. On s'identifie un peu trop et il y a des choses qui partent en couille.


 :^_^:

----------


## Hem

Il a vraiment pas l'air au top ProblemX. Et ça a pas l'air d'être parce que tout le monde l'a téléchargé.

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Luffy est complètement abusé  ::o: 
Cet homme est fou .

----------


## yodaxy

Un des rares costumes que j'aimais bien dans Street IV revient  ::lol::

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Petite maj de 17Go  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Non mais le dojo quoi  :Facepalm:

----------


## yodaxy

Qui se dévoue pour créer le dojo CanardPC ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Yoggsothoth

J'étais chaud, puis j'ai vu la lumière  :<_<: 
L'idée est bien mais putain Capcom, chopper des packs d'assets d'objets au pif quoi ...

----------


## PG 13

Een soort van Lootbox?  ::ninja::

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Tiens, un autre truc de nouveau ! Le Capcom connect :

----------


## yodaxy

J'ai créé le dojo CanardPC pour ceux qui veulent :

https://game.capcom.com/cfn/sfv/dojo.../name/CanardPC

Il faut s'inscrire avec son ID Steam/PSN pour y accéder je pense, j'ai pas mis "accepter les requêtes" car sinon je crois que tout le monde peut y accéder. C'est pas très clair  ::ninja:: 

Et le magnifique flyer bien entendu :

----------


## Seb Ryu 84

Nouveau membre!

GG Yodaxy!

----------


## yodaxy

Cool ! Je vois que Mr Thy est aussi inscrit, du coup j'ai pas eu de notif je pense que j'ai du inverser les options ^^

----------


## Mjoln

Je vois pas ou il faut cliquer pour rejoindre...

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Ah bin oui il est pas "open"

----------


## Mr Thy

J'ai eu aucun problème. J'ai envoyé la requête, 10s après j'étais dans le dojo. Faut juste que j'installe SFV maintenant  ::ninja::

----------


## yodaxy

> Je vois pas ou il faut cliquer pour rejoindre...
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> Ah bin oui il est pas "open"


Désolé je teste des trucs pour savoir ce qui fait quoi. Les settings ne sont pas clairs du tout... Crapcom quoi !

Il est à nouveau ouvert tu devrais pouvoir t'y inscrire.

----------


## Vriurk

Hop, j'ai demander à rejoindre le dojo (mon Cfn est Chocolat).

----------


## yodaxy

> Hop, j'ai demander à rejoindre le dojo (mon Cfn est Chocolat).


C'est good !  :;):

----------


## Vriurk

Merci  ::):

----------


## Mjoln

C'est bon, j'ai pu faire la demande  :;):

----------


## SquiZz

Demande faite!
Tu n'as pas précisé que l'adhésion est réservée aux joueurs de Laura?

----------


## yodaxy

> C'est bon, j'ai pu faire la demande


Ajoutay ! Au fait, tu pourrais mettre le lien du dojo dans l'OP stp ? Plus facile pour le retrouver comme ça.

https://game.capcom.com/cfn/sfv/dojo.../name/CanardPC et mon beau flyer aussi :

https://abload.de/img/chrome_2018-09-29_12-e8dfi.png

Merki !




> Demande faite!
> Tu n'as pas précisé que l'adhésion est réservée aux joueurs de Laura?


Ajoutay aussi ! Oh ben non, j'ai pas mis de restriction à ce niveau, le dojo est surtout réservé aux menbres de CanardPC, peu importe leurs persos  :;):

----------


## Mjoln

Ok, je m'en occupe des que j'ai un peu de temps

----------


## Yoggsothoth

*Suis déjà dans un dojo*  :B):

----------


## Rom1

J'ai fait une demande pour rentrer dans le dojo CPC, pas encore compris à quoi ça va servir mais je suis le mouvement tel un mouton décérébré  ::ninja::

----------


## yodaxy

> J'ai fait une demande pour rentrer dans le dojo CPC, pas encore compris à quoi ça va servir mais je suis le mouvement tel un mouton décérébré


Ajoutay  :Cigare: 

Ben déjà ça sert à accéder à un stage gratos (c'est toujours sympa), stage que l'on peut personnaliser en rajoutant des objets que l'on gagne avec des dojos points. Ces poins peuvent être gagnés dans les modes de jeu, et les objets peuvent être acheté avec de la FM dans le menu Fighting Chance.

Y aura un peu plus d'infos en octobre et ils vont mettre en place un système de récompenses selon le nombre de points du dojo aussi d'après ce que j'ai compris.

----------


## MrVandemar

> Ajoutay 
> 
> Ben déjà ça sert à accéder à un stage gratos (c'est toujours sympa), stage que l'on peut personnaliser en rajoutant des objets que l'on gagne avec des dojos points. Ces poins peuvent être gagnés dans les modes de jeu, et les objets peuvent être acheté avec de la FM dans le menu Fighting Chance.
> 
> Y aura un peu plus d'infos en octobre et ils vont mettre en place un système de récompenses selon le nombre de points du dojo aussi d'après ce que j'ai compris.


Bonjour,

Je viens de m'inscrire aussi au dojo CPC 

Pour rappel mon ID sur le CFN => Ciredutemps (qui joue Sakura...)

----------


## Seb Ryu 84

> *Suis déjà dans un dojo* 
> 
> https://zupimages.net/up/18/39/km8u.png


J'en étais sûr! J'ai pensé à toi dès que j'ai vu son tweet  :;):  (et j'ai failli y aller aussi...)

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Héhé, ça fait tellement longtemps que je suis ces stream, j'aime son skill et il est super cool, ça nous fait au moins un point commun  ::lol::

----------


## yodaxy

> Bonjour,
> 
> Je viens de m'inscrire aussi au dojo CPC 
> 
> Pour rappel mon ID sur le CFN => Ciredutemps (qui joue Sakura...)


Ajouté !

----------


## Rom1

> Ajoutay 
> 
> Ben déjà ça sert à accéder à un sitage gratos (c'est toujours sympa), stage que l'on peut personnaliser en rajoutant des objets que l'on gagne avec des dojos points. Ces poins peuvent être gagnés dans les modes de jeu, et les objets peuvent être acheté avec de la FM dans le menu Fighting Chance.
> 
> Y aura un peu plus d'infos en octobre et ils vont mettre en place un système de récompenses selon le nombre de points du dojo aussi d'après ce que j'ai compris.


Ok merci des infos. Jvais ptet me motiver à réinstaller le jeu en attendant  Fighting EX Layer.

----------


## yodaxy

> Ok merci des infos. Jvais ptet me motiver à réinstaller le jeu en attendant  Fighting EX Layer.


Mais oui c'est vrai qu'ils l'ont annoncé sur Steam  :Bave:

----------


## Mr Thy

The saga continues

----------


## yodaxy

La version arcade de SFV  :Perfect:  Capcom, quoi  :Cigare: 

Sinon le bonus stage de la voiture serait confirmé.

----------


## LeChameauFou

bon bah je serais spectateur du red bull kumite.

----------


## Mr Thy

> La version arcade de SFV  Capcom, quoi 
> 
> Sinon le bonus stage de la voiture serait confirmé.


Ben quoi, on ne pourra pas dire que nos versions console/PC ne seront pas arcade perfect, avec le netcode pourri.

----------


## Rom1

C'est ptet connu par la plupart d'entres vous mais je découvre ça : 

http://vsftv.com/site/dossier-street-fighter-2/

Oo choquer et déssu  ::cry::

----------


## yodaxy

Je connaissais la plupart des références perso, mais j'ai découvert quelques trucs que je ne savais pas.

Y a des comparaisons sacrément tirées par les cheveux par contre  ::XD::

----------


## Hige

Et la plus évidente de toutes, Stroheim de JoJo = Guile, n'est même pas mentionnée  :tired:

----------


## Mr Thy

Ouais, il y a un tas de références venu de Jojo (Lisa Lisa qui donne Rose, Jolene Kujo qui donne Juri, Kakyoin et Nash, Gill/Urien/backstory de Necalli inspiré de Santana, et j'en passe) qu'ils n'ont pas mis. Mais bon, Jojo a influencé pas mal de trucs. Et c'est pas Street 2 mais bon, les références ont continué en masse.

Par contre, bizarrement Capcom a toujours spécifiquement mentionné que l'inspiration de Guile était Polnareff et pas Stroheim. Apparament, au début, les cheveux de Guile devaient êtres droits, et ce n'est que très tard qu'ils ont décidé "d'ouvrir" le haut. 

Perso j'ai toujours pensé aussi Guile = Stroheim et Paul Phoenix = Polnareff, mais bon.

----------


## Hige

Wabon ? J'ai du mal à voir Guile/Polnareff en vrai  ::o: 

Pour moi Guile/Stroheim ça passe crême, non seulement pour le côté militaire mais aussi le côté """""""" patriote """""""" ( je mets beauoup de guillemets parce que bon, Stroheim  ::P:  ).

----------


## Yoggsothoth

J'vais lu ça sur le sujet :




> In an interview with producer *Noritaka Funamizu, he reveals that Guile's overall appearance was modeled after Jean Pierre Polnareff, a character from the manga series JoJo's Bizarre Adventure*.Guile's page in _Street Fighter X Tekken Artworks_ goes into detail, explaining that early designs included _Polnareff's_ vertical, yet modest hairstyle, but at the time the sprites were being made for Street Fighter II, the pixel artist jokingly stretched Guile's hair out to the sides. The team found it amusing and decided to give him "the always distinctive _Stroheim_ look" instead. *Noritakaalso explains that Guile's name was derived from Polnareff's archenemy, J.Geil* , though this was apparently the result of a mix up from the development staff at the time

----------


## Mr Thy

Ouais, et si je me souviens bien, il affirme aussi que les membres élastiques de Dhalsim sont en fait à l'origine une référence au Zoom Punch de Zeppeli.

Mais le film en question est sorti bien avant le manga, donc qui sait.

----------


## Hige

> Noritaka also explains that Guile's name was derived from Polnareff's archenemy, J.Geil , though this was apparently the result of a mix up from the development staff at the time


Ouais, un peu comme le sexe de Poison dans Final Fight  ::ninja:: 

Ils sont forts chez Capcom pour tout mélanger en tout cas

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Bah, de toute façon, au final en fait, on s'en fout un peu de savoir d'ou vient qui, quand, comment, pourquoi, non ? L'important c'est le jeu et d'y jouer, ou pas  ::ninja::

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Sinon une vraie news !



Malheureusement je serais déjà sur Soul calibur  ::siffle::

----------


## Mr Thy

> Bah, de toute façon, au final en fait, on s'en fout un peu de savoir d'ou vient qui, quand, comment, pourquoi, non ? L'important c'est le jeu et d'y jouer, ou pas


Parle pour toi hein  ::ninja::

----------


## Hige

> Parle pour toi hein


Cet homme essaie de forcer ses idées sur les autres, j'suis sûr ça doit être un supporter de foot  ::ninja::

----------


## Vorshakaar

> Perso j'ai toujours pensé aussi Guile = Stroheim et Paul Phoenix = Polnareff, mais bon.


Il me semble que Benimaru dans KOF est (grandement) inspiré de Polnareff.

----------


## Mr Thy

> Il me semble que Benimaru dans KOF est (grandement) inspiré de Polnareff.


Ouais, c'était même le nom que les devs utilisaient pour le perso, même après que Benimaru soit décidé.

----------


## Wahou

Here comes a new challenger !

----------


## Mr Thy

La troisième CA d'Abel?

 ::ninja::

----------


## ababa

> Il me semble que Benimaru dans KOF est (grandement) inspiré de Polnareff.


Il me semble aussi qu'un perso de Final Fantasy aussi, comme quoi Polnareff en Asie/Jap, c'est un dieu là-bas  ::O:

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Te connaissant, je crois bien que tu confonds les Polnareff  :^_^: 

http://fr.jjba.wikia.com/wiki/Jean-Pierre_Polnareff

----------


## Wahou

Oh, je vois.  ::P: 
Aucun lien ?

----------


## Mr Thy

L'affreux Jojo. Je dis ça je dis rien  ::ninja::

----------


## Hige

Et le Grand Jojo alors  ::ninja::

----------


## Yoggsothoth

::XD::

----------


## Mr Thy

Ca m'étonnerait pas qu'il en ait fait une version de Brusseleir.

Nan mais sérieux hein L'affreux Jojo existe bel et bien, et c'est bien Polnareff (mais l'autre). C'est trop beau pour être une coïncidence...

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Nope  ::o: 





Qui a dit que l'input lag de SF5 était un problème ?

----------


## ababa

Ça me fera une excuse de moins mais il m'en reste 999 autres excuses  ::ninja::

----------


## Vriurk

> Nope 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Qui a dit que l'input lag de SF5 était un problème ?


 ::O:

----------


## ababa

Apparemment la saison 4 introduirait le V-Mode avec un V-Break (on peut interrompre un combo en hit loool), V-Cancel (FADC like), V-machin (j'ai oublié)

Il y aura des nouvelles Critical Arts, V-Skill et surtout 2 sortes de V-Reversal (offensif et des reversal de la fuite comme celui de Cammy)

La méta du jeu va prendre un coup là  ::O:

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Ce qui avait été leak quoi.
M'en fiche de SF V maintenant, j'ai mon Soulcalibur .

----------


## ababa

https://www.eventhubs.com/news/2018/...y-rating-wydd/


 ::lol::

----------


## Mjoln

Sans Honda dans le roster, ce jeu restera à jamais mineur.

----------


## yodaxy

Oui, d'ailleurs SF III 3.3 est un jeu mineur dans la série aussi  ::XD::

----------


## Mjoln

Voila.

----------


## Seb Ryu 84

> Sans Honda dans le roster, ce jeu restera à jamais mineur.


En fait, t'es LordDVD en vrai  ::ninja:: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

A part ça, je suis un peu embêté avec Steam...

Je me suis acheté un petit Intel NUC pour mon Linux et mes usages bureautique.
Du coup je peux laisser ma tour "gamer" derrière ma TV et pouvoir enfin l'utiliser comme une console  ::lol:: 

Sauf... que en Big Picture la fonction tchat est désactivée... du coup je ne me connecte plus à ma liste d'amis depuis qq semaines alors que je suis en jeu tous les soirs... vous me manquez  ::sad:: 

Vu que je ne souhaite pas me passer de Big Picture, je me demandais si en lançant Discord au démarrage du PC, il y a moyen d'avoir les popups de discord qui apparaissent sur le jeu? Avez-vous déjà essayé/réussi?

Pour être honnête, c'est une idée comme ça mais je n'ai pas du tout regarder/essayer encore...

----------


## ababa

Oui tu peux, tu as même les notifs sonores, mais je désactive, c'est usine à gaz mais Discord est bien sûr 100% paramétrable, c'est chouette même si j'ai peur que ça devienne de plus en plus une usine à gaz (c'est entrain de se steam-iser avec son propre catalogue de jeux)

----------


## Seb Ryu 84

ok merci, je vais regarder ça ce soir  :;):

----------


## wcxd

Sinon tu as toujours la possibilité de mettre l'appli Steam sur ton téléphone si tu as un smartphone. Tu auras alors accès au chat avec tes amis sur le téléphone. 
C'est ce que je fais quand je joue en full screen et que je ne veux pas de popup.

----------


## Seb Ryu 84

Ouais, j'y avais pensé mais je me la réservais comme solution extrême en dernier recours (pas fan des claviers tactile)

----------


## wcxd

Ouais c'est sûr que ça finit en discussions monosyllabiques la plupart du temps. :-D

----------


## ababa

Moi c'est tout l'inverse je peux discord mais je peux pas jouer (mon pc est en réparation)  ::ninja::

----------


## Supergounou



----------


## Mr Thy

Bon, Infiltration s'est fait gicler du Red Bull Kumite pour cause de son proces. Il sera remplacé par NASR|AngryBird.

----------


## PG 13

Comme d' hab hein , la Canada Cup et son Tournoi des Légendes c' est goldé.

Ultracombo, Afrolegend, Mattsun, Komoda, LordJimmyBones, ORF..... putain ce niveau de tarés  :Bave:   :Bave:   :Bave:

----------


## Mr Thy

Troll level Grand Master

----------


## yodaxy

Tiens je viens de voir qu'on a gagné un trophée de bronze dans le classement des dojos, bravo à tous  ::ninja:: 



Du coup il trône fièrement au milieu du stage du dojo chez tous les membres normalement  :Cigare:

----------


## Rom1

Yop !

Dites, je viens de réinstaller le jeu (une envie bizarre, je sais). Et j'ai pas mal de soucis...

1) Après la sélection des combattants, le jeu ne charge pas... Je reste indéfiniment sur les 2 persos en gros plan... Du coup pas de training possible. Par contre les trials fonctionnent... Bizarre

2) L'écran de sélection justement... Les miniatures des persos sont tout écrasées et ne rentrent pas dans leur cadre... Détail minime certes mais ça fait tâche...

Pour l'instant j'ai testé :

-Le reboot (dans le doute...)
-Vérifier l'intégrité du cache du jeu via Steam

Que puis-je tenter? 

-maj des drivers AMD?

----------


## Yoggsothoth

En effet tes bugs sont bizarre .Oui essaye le coup des drivers à jour, sinon tu n'avais pas de mods ?

----------


## Supergounou

De mémoire on avait presque tous installé un truc au début du jeu, et qui faisait bugger de la sorte après une maj. Par contre je sais plus du tout ce que c'était, mais j'avais eu le soucis perso. Si tu veux être tranquille, vire ton dossier de jeu et réinstalle.

----------


## Rom1

Ah oui j'avais mis le mod pour avoir les chargements plus rapides  ! Jvais tenter ça ! Merci les canards   :;):

----------


## Supergounou

Oui voilà c'est ce mod.

----------


## Rom1

Impeccable ! J'ai enlevé le dossier "MOD" et tout est rentré dans l'ordre !

J'ai pu retester le online et casser quelques bouches alors que j'avais pas touché le jeu depuis des mois  :B):  Le skill les enfants  :Cigare:

----------


## Hige

Laura  :tired:

----------


## Rom1

Plus aucun pro ne la joue :D Je sais même pas ce qu'elle vaut. Pour dire, j'ai tellement laché le jeu que je sais même pas à quoi sert son VT2.

Va falloir que je potasse tout ça, je la joue toujours comme si elle était en S1 et je me suis pris quelques punitions surprenantes qui n'étaient pas possibles avant.

----------


## yodaxy

> Plus aucun pro ne la joue :D Je sais même pas ce qu'elle vaut. Pour dire, j'ai tellement laché le jeu que je sais même pas à quoi sert son VT2.
> 
> Va falloir que je potasse tout ça, je la joue toujours comme si elle était en S1 et je me suis pris quelques punitions surprenantes qui n'étaient pas possibles avant.


IDom continue de la jouer (East Coast Throwdown 2018) :





Et a fait pleurer NuckleDu avec  ::ninja::

----------


## ababa

Pour les haters de Laura (dont moi)  ::ninja:: 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iTc3U12EVkQ

----------


## Rom1

Ce sel :D

Bon y a moyen de faire toujours autant mal à ce que je vois  :Bave:

----------


## Hige

Je suis faible, j'ai réinstallé pour tester le nouveau online et l'input lag amélioré  :Emo: 

Bah en tout cas, quand la co est nickel, c'est super agréable à jouer maintenant. Ça répond confortablement. Par contre quand la co est moins bien, c'est encore plus l'enfer qu'avant.

----------


## Sylla

Hello les gens,

J'ai bien envie de me remettre un peu à la baston, mais j'ai pas suivi l"évolution du jeu depuis sa sortie. Ca passe pour les noobs? Côté contenu solo, y a de quoi faire où c'est pas trop ça?

Je me tâtais entre lui et SoulCa, donc je cherchais à y voir plus clair, surtout qu'il est sorti il y a longtemps et que ca a du pas mal changé avec tous les patchs.

A+

----------


## Rom1

> Je suis faible, j'ai réinstallé pour tester le nouveau online et l'input lag amélioré 
> 
> Bah en tout cas, quand la co est nickel, c'est super agréable à jouer maintenant. Ça répond confortablement. Par contre quand la co est moins bien, c'est encore plus l'enfer qu'avant.


Karin  :tired:

----------


## Hige

Ils ont tout cassé ma Karin  :Emo: 

Les outils de pokes sont soit plus lents et moins safes, soit ont vu leur hitbox nerfée  :Emo: 

Me manque un peu moins de 20k pour acheter Menat, ça fait un moment que j'ai envie de la tester.

----------


## Rom1

Don't.

----------


## yodaxy

> Hello les gens,
> 
> J'ai bien envie de me remettre un peu à la baston, mais j'ai pas suivi l"évolution du jeu depuis sa sortie. Ca passe pour les noobs? Côté contenu solo, y a de quoi faire où c'est pas trop ça?
> 
> Je me tâtais entre lui et SoulCa, donc je cherchais à y voir plus clair, surtout qu'il est sorti il y a longtemps et que ca a du pas mal changé avec tous les patchs.
> 
> A+


Y a un excellent contenu solo maintenant tu as un mode arcade assez complet, un mode histoire pour chaque perso, un mode histoire générale assez long, des trials, un mode survival plutôt sympa (bien plus qu'au début)... Et des défis hebdomadaires qui te permettent de gagner de la Fight Money pour débloquer des persos / stages / costumes / whatever.

Le niveau de jeu en ligne est relativement élevé maintenant pour un débutant je dirais, mais bon tu peux jouer avec des canards pour t'entraîner  ::):

----------


## Rom1

L'éxé est assez simple (surtout comparé aux anciennes versions), y a du monde pour jouer. Avec le système de rank tu tombes globalement sur des mecs de ton niveau donc tu devrai pas manger de combo gratos trop longtemps  ::ninja::

----------


## Hige

> Don't.


Imma do it.

----------


## Rom1

Dude  :Emo:

----------


## Sylla

> Y a un excellent contenu solo maintenant tu as un mode arcade assez complet, un mode histoire pour chaque perso, un mode histoire générale assez long, des trials, un mode survival plutôt sympa (bien plus qu'au début)... Et des défis hebdomadaires qui te permettent de gagner de la Fight Money pour débloquer des persos / stages / costumes / whatever.
> 
> Le niveau de jeu en ligne est relativement élevé maintenant pour un débutant je dirais, mais bon tu peux jouer avec des canards pour t'entraîner


Ok merci bien. Je me souvenais qu’au lancemble solo était naze, mais tu me rassures un peu du coup.

----------


## ababa

Viens jouer à SC6  ::trollface:: 

SFV, l'online est remplis de scrubs et de laggeurs, c'est lag party à chaque match parce que y a pas mal de joueurs de PS4 avec une connexion en carton  :<_<: 

Le solo de SFV, bof, le mode histoire est classique, y a aucune carotte au bout, on gagne rien, les costumes/les couleurs/persos/stages, tout est payant chez Capcom (tu farm des mois pour te payer un perso et c'est encore pire maintenant vu que tu gagnes moins de fight money)
Ça me saoule, c'est pas un free to play mais c'est tout comme

SC6, franchement il est top, il m'a l'air plus accessible pour les novices (attention c'est technique quand même, j'ai eu des maux de tête pour apprendre la base de la base car c'est un versus 3D, y a plus de notions à prendre en compte comme les déplacements en 3 dimensions) mais tu as l'impression de bien jouer même en étant noob alors que sur SF5, tu te fais savater la gueule si tu as pas un minimum de base

Tekken 7 me parait bien plus difficile pour un novice, moi je trouve les déplacements horriblement lents et surtout j'ai l'impression d'être bourré et de jouer sous l'eau quand j'avais testé T7
Et je ressens pas les patates dans l'animation des coups
Sur SC6, tu le sens tellement
Et SF5 aussi, tu sens bien quand tu te fais mettre au coin par un Abigail qui te broie en 2

----------


## Seb Ryu 84

Ca y est! Ils ont remis le chat (texte/vocal) dans le mode BigPicture  ::lol::   :Vibre:  :Vibre:  :Perfect: 

Je vais vous inonder d'invit  ::trollface::

----------


## Mr Thy

Je suis tellement plus dans le bain que j'avais oublié que le Red Bull Kumite, c'est aujourd'hui  ::O: 

Et demain j'ai taf. Pff.

----------


## Yoggsothoth

C'est les last chance aujourd'hui, demain 14h c'est LE tournoi .

----------


## Mr Thy

Ouais je sais. C'est juste que d'un coup dans mes recommendations Youtube il y avais un hightlight du RBK (déjà oui). 

"Ah ouais? Ah bon... Et merde". Mes trois réactions de ce soir en voyant cela.

----------


## Hige

Et vu le niveau, t'as pas raté grand-chose. Je sais que c'est juste le qualifier mais keumêm.

----------


## Hem

Y'avait pas plus de beau monde les années précédentes?

----------


## Mr Thy

Les gros noms présents demain: Nemo, Bonchan, Problem X, Gunfight, Fujimura, Fchamp, Poongko, Smug, MenaRD, Oil King, Angry Bird, Tokido et Diego.

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Mena sera pas là, problème de visa .

----------


## von_yaourt

Ouais, du coup il y a eu trois qualifiés au lieu d'un au last chance : HotDog (le Biston taïwanais), AngryBird (mais pas BigBird qui finit 4e) et JuniorLeo cocoricco. 

J'aime bien l'affiche de demain, ça va sans doute être un des rares tournois que je regarderai pour voir Problem X, HotDog, Fujimura, Tokido et surtout Nemo. Dommage qu'il faille supporter le rythme ultra lent du RBK.  ::P:

----------


## yodaxy

Et Benzaïe il en est où ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Hige

AngryBird était déjà qualifié yaourt, c'est Gachikun qui fait second  ::P: 




> Et Benzaïe il en est où ?


Ce gachis de pognon et de temps pour voir le mec finalement sortir un Sim bronze et se faire sortir quasi instant  :tired:

----------


## yodaxy

> Ce gachis de pognon et de temps pour voir le mec finalement sortir un Sim bronze et se faire sortir quasi instant


Quand j'ai vu sa première vidéo, je me suis dit : "putain mais il fait quoi  ::XD::  "

----------


## ababa

C'est qui Benzaie?

----------


## Hige

> Quand j'ai vu sa première vidéo, je me suis dit : "putain mais il fait quoi  "


L'idée de base est cool je trouve, j'aimerais voir ça sur une durée plus longue et avec un mec un poil meilleur ( genre Platinum ). Faut juste trouver le joueur bankable qui donnerait envie aux gens de mater la progression.

----------


## yodaxy

C'est un Youtuber qui fait des vidéos assez marrantes et qui s'est mis dans la tête de participer au Redbull Kumite pour essayer de gagner alors qu'il est nul :

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j7wsNWVxAOg



Ah putain cet enfoiré de MV  ::XD::

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Fujimura qui tire le N°1, une prédiction ?  ::siffle::

----------


## Hem

Un peu deg de voir Pongko tomber contre tokido direct. Je voulais le voir aller loin  ::cry:: .

----------


## Hige

Lu pas free  ::o:

----------


## Hem

Il a été free pendant un round et demi, c'était chaud.

----------


## Hige

Comme dirait l'autre  ::P:

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Bah du Luffy dans le texte, comeback man quoi.

ALLEZ GUNFIGHT et VIVE LA ALEX NATIONNNN !!

----------


## Hige

> Fuck Bison

----------


## Yoggsothoth

::'(:  Même si c'était déjà écrit dès son apparition sur la liste des joueurs pour ce tournoi...

----------


## yodaxy

Luffy  ::o:

----------


## Hige

Je crois que j'ai jamais vu Nemo se faire détruite aussi vite et aussi gratuitement  ::O:

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Moi si, Nemo il a un défaut assez fou pour son niveau, IL DASH TOUT LE TEMPS ! 
J'ai exactement le même d'ailleurs  ::(:  
de défaut hein...

----------


## PG 13

> Les gros noms présents demain: Nemo, Bonchan, Problem X, Gunfight, Fujimura, Fchamp, Poongko, Smug, MenaRD, Oil King, Angry Bird, Tokido et Diego.


 :Bave:

----------


## ababa

> Moi si, Nemo il a un défaut assez fou pour son niveau, IL DASH TOUT LE TEMPS ! 
> J'ai exactement le même d'ailleurs  
> de défaut hein...


Diego a lavé Nemo qui dash 2 en 1  ::trollface::

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Exactement  ::P:

----------


## Mr Thy

Je viens de finir le taf. J'ai encore rien vu, mais rien que de voir (goûter) le sel de Hige, j'approuve déjà  :;):

----------


## Foxyrad

Je viens juste d'arriver sur Street Fighter V, j'ai du temps et l'envie d'être bon, mais je me fais exploser en boucle (meme par les bot lvl 5). Vous auriez des petites chaines youtubes, articles ou conseils pour emmener ma R.MIKA quelques part svp ?  :^_^:

----------


## Metalink

Le match de Luffy  ::o:

----------


## Foxyrad

Douloureusement incroyable.  ::cry::

----------


## Mr Thy

Ahhh, un petit Bison - Guile pour commencer ma soirée.

----------


## yodaxy

Et quel match !

----------


## Hem

Les matchs sont assez stylés.

----------


## Mr Thy

Par contre, là ça va être dur.

----------


## Hige

Vu que j'ai un peu droppé l'actu, on a des rumeurs sur quand ils vont annoncer la s4 ?

----------


## Mr Thy

Haha le chat : au moins on aura vu Ryu en grande finale.

 :;): 

- - - Updated - - -

Nan mais faut rajouter du input lag là, c'est abusé des réactions pareilles  ::):

----------


## Hige

Il est injouable Fujimura.  ::O:

----------


## yodaxy

Non mais ces réflexes de fou furieux pour punir ce genre de truc  ::o:  Sacrés matches quand même.

----------


## LeChameauFou

> Il est injouable Fujimura.


imperturbable, remarque problemX aussi mais il faisait plus le show.

----------


## ababa

MPSTP avec Problem X et Gunfight

C'est intéressant le background de Gunfight
Et Probleme X avait un petit niveau à COD

----------


## Hem

Le truc intéressant à voir en live (premier tournoi de ce niveau auquel j'assiste) c'était l'effet que les joueurs ont sur le publique.

Genre Fujimura, il a beau jouer magnifiquement bien à chaque match et imposer le respect en assommant la foule avec ses plays (perso sur certaines de ses dingueries je suis resté en mode "wtf, attend que je comprenne.. non non c'est pas un setup, il est trop loin le gars"), et j'ai beau adorer sa ibuki depuis le début, à zéro moment j'ai eu envie de l'encourager.
Bon après c'est peut être lié à la "mentalité française" de privilégier les challengers aux favoris. J'étais beaucoup plus hype pendant les 2 premiers tours que dans le top 4.

----------


## Mjoln

Je regarde le red bull kumite avec pas mal de retard et je viens de tomber sur ce combat. Mais bordel, le niveau de ouf des mecs quoi  ::o: 
Suspense, comeback, retournement de situation, skil incroyable, des trucs jamais vus... Je m'en remets pas. Un des meilleurs combats ever du jeu que j'ai pu voir. Et je dis pas ça parce que je joue dicta  ::): 




C'est vraiment un super tournoi, le RBK.

----------


## Mr Thy

Ouais, surtout le comeback, et j'ai même eu l'impression d'avoir vu une once d'émotion sur le visage de Daigo à la fin de ce round.

----------


## ababa

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j7wsNWVxAOg

J'ai regardé, c'est sympa

----------


## Hige

Oh, j'ai oublié les canards, vous pouvez me filer une invite pour le dojo ? J'aimerais bien exposer notre tanukanard au monde  ::ninja::  Pseudo CFN : AmadeusHige

----------


## yodaxy

> Oh, j'ai oublié les canards, vous pouvez me filer une invite pour le dojo ? J'aimerais bien exposer notre tanukanard au monde  Pseudo CFN : AmadeusHige


Les Dojos ne peuvent pas inviter les joueurs, ce sont eux qui doivent faire la demande. Le lien est sur la 1ère page du topic mais vu que ce forum de chiasse compresse les url il ne fonctionne pas. Je te le remet ici  ::):  :

https://game.capcom.com/cfn/sfv/dojo.../name/CanardPC

----------


## Hige

Cimer !  :;):

----------


## Mjoln

Des gens pour jouer un peu en fin de soiree ? J'ai envie de me faire une petite session.  :;):  
Faut que je m'y remette un peu pour etre pret pour honda à la saison 4  ::ninja::

----------


## Hige

C'est quelle heure fin de soirée  ::ninja::

----------


## Mjoln

Maintenant  ::):

----------


## Hige

Un peu trop tard pour moi cher ami, ça va gueuler si ça entend des bruits de stick à cette heure  ::P:

----------


## Mjoln

::sad::

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Suis là sinon  ::trollface::

----------


## Mjoln

Et merde, raté  ::cry::

----------


## Mr Thy

J'aurai un pet plus de temps vers la mi décembre. Je sortirai mon Bison Rouillé (frère de Futé) si il y a des interessés.

----------


## Yoggsothoth

> Et merde, raté


Ah merde...En même temps tu es juste en retard de 24h  :^_^:

----------


## Supergounou

Salut les petits chats  ::): 

Ça fonctionne comment les différents niveaux de puissance de G? Ça boost la défense comme pour Q dans 3.3?

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Non ça boost ses coups spéciaux et pas qu'un peu  :;):

----------


## Supergounou

Ah oui genre la boule qui rebondit au sol, je vois. Merci !

----------


## wcxd



----------


## Rom1

Je sais pas trop où demander ça (et je squatte ici et là, avant de prendre un four en créant un topic...) : y a du monde qui est tenté par Fighting EX Layer? Moi oui et je cherche des copains de bagarre  ::):

----------


## yodaxy

Moi aussi, j'ai toujours aimé les Street Ex. Devrait y avoir Ouro aussi j'imagine. Seb ryu m'a aussi confié qu'il était intéressé. Peut-être pas au prix fort par contre, comme moi.

Par contre si il est créé le topic risque d'être à 100% un four à mon avis  ::ninja::

----------


## Ouro

25 € sur steam la version Full, c'est un prix correct, les DLC c'est des colors packs, histoire de soutenir Arika. 

Sur console c'était 50/60€ la version Full avec tous les gougi etc, c'était franchement un peu du vol, même si j'aime énormément la série Street EX et la nostalgie qui va avec, faut pas abuser. 

Donc ouais, là pour 25 € je l'ai pris, forcément !

----------


## yodaxy

> 25 € sur steam la version Full, c'est un prix correct, les DLC c'est des colors packs, histoire de soutenir Arika. 
> 
> Sur console c'était 50/60€ la version Full avec tous les gougi etc, c'était franchement un peu du vol, même si j'aime énormément la série Street EX et la nostalgie qui va avec, faut pas abuser. 
> 
> Donc ouais, là pour 25 € je l'ai pris, forcément !


Ah je savais pas qu'il était à ce prix là en version full. Je l'ai pris du coup !  :;):

----------


## Rom1

Yes ! Bon bah je le prends aussi  ::):

----------


## parpaingue

Vous faites bien de le préciser, je pensais que c'était la "pas complète" vu le prix par rapport aux versions console (clairement trop chères), mais là je trouve ça bien ajusté niveau tarif.
Donc, je prends aussi.

----------


## Seb Ryu 84

Pris le soir de la sortie  :Cigare:  J'en ai fait plus de 12 heures dans le weekend... (la dernière fois pour moi c'était SF4 et SF5)

J'aime beaucoup le style graphique. Pas le design des persos hein (très/trop particulier pour le coup), mais plutôt du HUD, des effets et des textures. Ça fait un peu un mix en SFV et T7 je trouve.

Finalement l'animation (côté "anti-datée" qui me choquait à sa sortie du PS4) ne me choque pas/plus trop. En 30 secondes on n'y fait plus gaffe.

Pareil pour le gameplay, c'est particulier (jamais touché au SF EX pour ma part) mais je m'y fait. Pas dégueux, pas excellent, juste différent d'un Street (côté run avec inertie et combos qui en découlent).

Par contre, le netcode n'est pas top... Je n'ai eu qu'un match sur le weekend ou c'était acceptable sinon c'est assez lunaire... pourtant je mets les filtres sur 5 et europe uniquement (je suis en ADSL).
A voir entre canard... et si, avec le temps, plus d'européen y jouent et donc plus de matches proche de chez nous...

Du coup pour l'instant c'est mode arcade et juste une dizaine de matches en lignes.

Sinon côté perso, j'ai testé (mode arcade en hard): Kairi, Darun, Allen, Garuda, Hokuto, Pullum, et V. Rosso.
J'étais parti sur Kairi mais c'est finalement un "Ryu du pauvre" je trouve (des plombes pour faire son shoryu...) du coup je suis avec Allen et Shadowgeist me tente bien.

Pour finir côté Gougi, j'ai arrêté mon choix (pour l'instant) sur le deck "Stealth Raptor" (surtout pour les 2 boosts de vitesses auto et la distance de choppe augmentée  ::wub:: )

Si vous me voyez connecté (de 20h à 21h normalement), n'hésitez pas qu'on teste ça  :;):

----------


## Seb Ryu 84

Ah! Et je trouve que les stages sont vraiment bien aussi (mieux que SFV mais ce n'est pas dur...).

Les musiques par contre, se laissent vite oublier.

----------


## Rom1

::lol::  Yes ! Bon faut qu'on joue ensemble dès que je récupere un cable ethernet, parce que le wifi pour les jeux de baston en ligne...

----------


## Seb Ryu 84

Wep! On s'est fait quelques parties hier soir avec Yodaxy (ADSL <> Fibre donc) et la connexion était excellente (bien qu'affichée avec 4 barres). Je suis rassuré!

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Quand je joue avec toi à SF5 c'est nickel, donc tout le reste doit l'être aussi du coup  ::ninja::

----------


## Seb Ryu 84

C'pas faux!

----------


## Cabfire

Hey les canards fighters !

Je pensais m'investir un peu sérieusement dans la saison 4 de SF5 qui arrive et bien évidemment sans savoir comment les changements vont impacter les personnages la question est difficile; Mais...

Je cherche un personnage basé sur le Mixup game essentiellement, avec un 3 frame jab si possible et un jeu défensif correct. Vous auriez des conseils ?

----------


## Hem

Sakura.





 ::ninja::

----------


## Cabfire

Je pensais a Mika comme ça. J'ai l'impression que ça manque d'option en défense, mais j'aime les grapplers aussi en général.

----------


## wcxd

Ouais Mika défensivement c'est pas la joie et surtout ce n'est pas orthodoxe : il faut beaucoup utiliser Nadeshiko en couverture.

En fait il n'y a pas de perso qui répond à tous tes critères exactement.

J'ai quand même en tête :
Akuma : mixups, tres fort défensivement, 3frames
Ibuki : à peu près la même chose, moins de mixups hors Vtrigger 2
Abigail : Grappler, mixups (chopped/imblocable), meilleur défensivement que Mika (plus de coups Armor + un parry) mais 4 frames
G : mixups, command grab (seulement en Vtrigger je crois, pas sur), 4 frames et je pense pas que défensivement ça soit ouf
Cody : très fort en mixups (ex zonk positif en block, mindgame avec sa choppe spé et son lancer de caillou), 4 frames, defense ok (son vskill est un espèce de dragon au rabais), choppe spé accessible que en Vtrigger.

Dicta et Boxer aussi : def bof, 3 frames, choppe spé en Vtrigger, quelques mixups borderline (ca passe quand tu connais pas en gros)

Voilà...

----------


## Cabfire

Ok, je vais enquêter sur Cody et Mika du coup, le reste du cast au niveau look c'est pas possible :D

----------


## Mr Thy

:Pipe:

----------


## Mjoln

::love::

----------


## Supergounou

Très bonne réinterprétation, ouep.

----------


## ababa

> Ok, je vais enquêter sur Cody et Mika du coup, le reste du cast au niveau look c'est pas possible :D


Y a Laura, mix up/pressing, elle choppe bien en plus, elle a un jeu de boules pas mal du tout  ::ninja::

----------


## ababa

Hello les canards fighters, il me faut une config pour jouer à SFV, pas le plus gourmand des jeux mais j'envisage aussi d'autres jeux (Fortnite  ::ninja:: )
Si vous pouvez m'aider pour les composants  :;): 

http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/12...aming-Mini-ITX

----------


## Mr Thy

Tiens ababa, pour toi.



Il a une gestion de l'espacement assez sérieuse, le Franky (avec un jeu de hado qui est assez oppressant du coup). Mais ce qui est fou, c'est qu'il refuse quasiment toujours d'aller pour la chope en attaque (je crois que je l'ai vu faire une chope 2-3 fois max).

----------


## yodaxy

Capcom qui continue de creuser :









 ::XD::

----------


## Rom1

Y a un Adblock de dispo quelquepart? :D

----------


## Zerger



----------


## wcxd

> Y a un Adblock de dispo quelquepart? :D


Je crois que tu peux désactiver les costumes pub. Mais tu gagneras moins de fight money.

----------


## yodaxy

> Y a un Adblock de dispo quelquepart? :D


Y aura peut-être un mod pour virer les pubs mais garder le gain de Fight Money... Capcom va adorer ça  ::trollface::

----------


## Star-Platinum

J'ai pas compris, c'est un mod qui rend le jeu encore plus pourri ?
Edit : C'est juste en mode training c'est ça ?

----------


## Hige

> J'ai pas compris, c'est un mod qui rend le jeu encore plus pourri ?


Hein ? C'est juste un truc que t'actives ou désactive dans les options, qui affiche les fameux "ads" sur les costumes des persos. Ça impacte en rien le jeu  ::O:

----------


## Seb Ryu 84

Alors, pour ma part, je ne joue pas les costumes avec la pub et je n'ai pas les stages CPT donc rien vu.

Par contre le bon gros écran de pub avant de commencer le match m'a bien saoulé (il rajoute un peu de temps avant le début du match en plus). Du coup pour gagner 4FM de plus par match (dans mon cas, sinon ca peut monter à 12) non merci. J'ai désactivé le bousin direct après 3 matches.

Sinon, les 2 nouvelles musiques pour le stage training sont cool (surtout lorsqu'on tombe contre des mecs qui le sélectionne en online pour optimiser les perfs  ::|: )

----------


## Supergounou

SF5, le premier jeu vidéo à transformer le joueur en homme sandwich  ::lol::

----------


## ababa

> Tiens ababa, pour toi.
> https://youtu.be/_O3sHSPaGSQ
> 
> Il a une gestion de l'espacement assez sérieuse, le Franky (avec un jeu de hado qui est assez oppressant du coup). Mais ce qui est fou, c'est qu'il refuse quasiment toujours d'aller pour la chope en attaque (je crois que je l'ai vu faire une chope 2-3 fois max).


Pourquoi chopper c'est mal?  ::blink:: 
Pourquoi tu dis que son jeu d'hado il est bien?
Je le voir faire deux boules d'affilé stout, même moi j'y arrive  :Cigare: 
Oui il est propre, décidément les match mirror de Ryu, on dirait une chorégraphie  ::wub:: , c'est assez stylé même si ça doit être horrible de jouer un match mirror (pour n'importe quel perso)

----------


## Mr Thy

Chopper n'est pas mal en soi. Mais faut pas oublier que dans la meta de SFV il n'y pas 30 mille façons d'ouvrir l'adversaire quand il est au sol.
La plupart des joueurs vont regarder si tu tapes à la relevée. Meaty dans la tronche. Jusque quand tu conditionnes l'autre pour qu'il ne fait que garder. Paf il choppe.
La technique de base c'est de faire une dechope retardée (tu gardes un petit temps, puis tu déchopes. Il y a un timing à...euh... choper... mais si tu le fais bien, tu garderas l'éventuel meaty, tout en déchoppant si l'adversaire chope à la place).
Cette déchope retardée se fait battre par un shimmy (faire semblant de vouloir chopper, mais reculer au dernier moment). La déchoppe whiffe, grosse punition.

Donc pour un paquet de joueurs (mêmes des bons joueurs), une mise au sol se résume souvent à faire déchoppe retardée. Meaty, chope, shimmy. Deux des trois options sont couvertes (sauf setup de mixup évidemment).
Alors ici le mec il chope quasi jamais. Ce qui de fait conditionne Jimmy à ne plus devoir tenir compte de cette option. Donc techniquement il pourrait même décider de seulement garder. Le mec a maintes fois démontré que même si il est à distance de chope, il ne le fait pas.

Pour une grosse partie, il bat Jimmy, juste en se positionnant pile poil où il faut, et en punissant l'impatience de l'autre.

Et pour les hados, un peu la même chose. T'as pas vraiment joué les moutures précédentes de Street, mais dans le 5, le jeu de boules de Ryu est pas super (lent a sortir, lent a recover). Vu qu'une grosse partie du cast a un move anti boules, Ryu a vraiment du mal à zoner, à tenir à l'écart l'autre.
Oui, c'est facile de mettre deux boules d'affilée. Mais pose toi la question: combien de fois tu t'es fais avoir par la fameuse boule de trop?

Ici aussi, il espace bien. Il les fait souvent à une telle distance (proche) que tu vois à la tronche de Jimmy, qu'il ne s'attendait pas à voir une boule lancée à ce moment. Et souvent il n'avait que le temps de garder ou de se la prendre, et il trouvait pas d'autre option.

----------


## ababa

Je fais même plus de boules (enfin j'essaye haha^^) et t'as beaucoup de ryu qui font plus de boules de peur de se manger la max
J'ai joué vite fait au 4, oui tu as le temps de lancer une boule et de bourrer le dragon
C'est dommage car ça devient une arme contre soi le jeu d'hado de Ryu

----------


## Yoggsothoth



----------


## Mr Thy

Tain, toujours ces tournois qui tombent pil quand j'ai taf.

----------


## SquiZz

Luffy passera t il le premier tour?

----------


## Hige

> Luffy passera t il le premier tour?


Contre Mago, le mec que Luffy tue sans arrêt depuis SF4 ?

----------


## ababa

https://twitter.com/s1mpleO/status/1071018131722829824

 ::ninja:: 

Bon perso, c'est ultra mérité pour SonicFox et franchement s'il bat Zero à Smash, il deviendra le meilleur player e-sport all atime  ::O:

----------


## Supergounou

Allez ProblemX !  :Mellow2:

----------


## Hige

Still mad at Tokido not winning it  :tired:

----------


## Ventilo

En offre d'essai jusqu'à mercredi et a 8 € sur steam, j'hésite, mais les recherches de partie sont très longues a bas level (genre 2 mn).
Et débloquer les personnages n'a pas l'air instantané non plus.

----------


## ababa

8€, c'est un excellent prix et tu pourras jouer avec les canards  :;):

----------


## Hige

> Contre Mago, le mec que Luffy tue sans arrêt depuis SF4 ?


Mago m'a donné tort, bravo à lui  ::lol:: 

Et vu l'émotion après le match, il a déjà fait sa Capcom Cup  :Emo:

----------


## Mjoln

Je suis sur le discord, je matte le top 32  :;):

----------


## Hige

File une invite tonton Mjoln  ::o:

----------


## Mr Thy

Je viens de rentrer. J'ai raté du bon?

----------


## Hige

> Je viens de rentrer. J'ai raté du bon?




Spoiler Alert! 


Mago qui tue Luffy super propre, Problem X qui détruit MenaRD et Phenom, Sako qui domine Nemo entre autres.

----------


## Rom1

Essayez de pas trop spoiler pour ceux qui rattrapent demain matin. Merci d'avance  :;):

----------


## Mr Thy

Il y'en a quand même beaucoup qui perdent...

----------


## Mjoln

Ouai mais y en a qui gagnent aussi. Ça compense. 

Je me suis endormi comme une merde. J'ai meme pas pu te saluer, Thy, désolé. Si ça ronflait dans le micro, c'était le chien  ::ninja::

----------


## Hem

Le top 8 est quand même assez improbable. En dehors de Fujimura et à la limite Gachikun (même s'il m'a pas fait rêver dernièrement) je voyais même pas les autres en top 16.

J'ai l'impression que les 4 en loosers sont entrain de faire le tournoi de leur vie quand je vois leur route (à part 

Spoiler Alert! 


Itazan

 ils viennent 

Spoiler Alert! 


d'assez loin dans le looser bracket

). 

Spoiler Alert! 


Fujimura, Gachikun, et JWong

 ont l'air d'avoir été impériaux.

Je vois pas comment Fujimura peut perdre cette année, mais je sens qu'on va encore se retrouver avec une finale cheloue genre JWong AngryBird  ::ninja:: .

----------


## Mr Thy

> Ouai mais y en a qui gagnent aussi. Ça compense. 
> 
> Je me suis endormi comme une merde. J'ai meme pas pu te saluer, Thy, désolé. Si ça ronflait dans le micro, c'était le chien


Le fight épique entre Mjoln et son animal domestique... Le matchup était digne de la Capcup.

Imaginez-vous d’entendre Logan gueuler pendant une action de MenaRD, puis d’avoir un “rôôôôn... scuse c’est le chien”. C’est assez hilarant  ::):

----------


## Mjoln

::P: 

Je serai au rendez-vous du top 8 sur discord à 22 h.

----------


## Yoggsothoth

> Le top 8 est quand même assez improbable. En dehors de Fujimura et à la limite Gachikun (même s'il m'a pas fait rêver dernièrement) je voyais même pas les autres en top 16.
> 
> J'ai l'impression que les 4 en loosers sont entrain de faire le tournoi de leur vie quand je vois leur route (à part 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> Itazan
> 
> ...


J'aime beaucoup ta tentative de ne pas spoil  ::ninja::

----------


## Mr Thy

C'est pas vraiment mieux que A-Rival ce qu'ils montrent là

----------


## Mjoln

C'est long bordel

----------


## Mjoln

Oh merde, ça va smurfer

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Ce serait rigolo que parmi les gars masqués y ait Ono

----------


## Mr Thy

::|:   ::sad::   ::zzz::

----------


## Yoggsothoth

C'est pour annoncer Street fighter V Ultimate dancing edition  ::ninja::

----------


## Mr Thy

Ouais, clairement en beta alors.

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Bah on parle de Capcom hein  :;):

----------


## Mr Thy

J'ai pas vu de pub sur leur capuche  ::ninja::

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Pas faux !

Ceci dit si Hugo/Gouken est annoncé je pardonne presque tout  ::siffle::

----------


## Vriurk

Je rentre du taff a temps, ça a pas encore commencer :D

----------


## Mr Thy

On est sur discord sinon.

----------


## Yoggsothoth

C'est quoi ce nouveau perso....Gouki/Necalli=Kage

https://streamable.com/tc7sz  :ouaiouai:

----------


## Mr Thy

C'est Devil Ji... Ryu.

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Alors que la Dj présente le nouveau costume de Laura...

----------


## wcxd

Mais lol ces branques incapables, qui a jugé qu'il serait pertinent de sortir la S4 PENDANT le tournoi...

----------


## Hige

Oni Ryu  ::o:

----------


## wcxd

Alex top tier

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Wé Alex à l'air d'avoir des buffs  ::lol:: 
Mais je me demande ce que vont avoir les autres  :ouaiouai:

----------


## Mr Thy

Bison a un nouveau contre.

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Et F.A.N.G peut voler  ::o: 





Et Rashid est encore plus pété...

----------


## Hige

> Et F.A.N.G peut voler


Fuck F.A.N.G.  :tired: 

Le perso j'comprends déjà rien à lui, ne lui filez pas encore plus de trucs qui font mal à la tête

----------


## Hige

On va perdre Yogg là.

----------


## Yoggsothoth

::wub::

----------


## wcxd

Il y a une vidéo de Kage qui tourne sur Twitter, en fait c'est evil Ryu (coups similaires à ceux de sf4)

----------


## Mr Thy

Un Evil Ryu mal animé.

----------


## Hige



----------


## Yoggsothoth

Le patch notes complet : http://www.capcom-unity.com/strumsli...or-december-16

Ou en PDF : https://game.capcom.com/cfn/sfv/as/p...4d915fcc5cc1f0

Et Kage chan :

----------


## Hige

Testé vite fait Karin après avoir lu le patch note, y a un changement pas indiqué : sur le shp counter hit, en faisant lk dash spé, on peut link un light juste après. Exemple : shp -> lk dash -> clp -> tenko. Et en faisant dash ex, on peut link chp/smp/cmp/cmk. Not bad  :Cigare: 

Y a des changements bien cools, genre Sakura ou Falke qui a un petit air de Juri SF4 avec les boules chargées qui sont à +2 en garde.

----------


## Hem

> J'aime beaucoup ta tentative de ne pas spoil


 ::ninja::

----------


## Cabfire

Ils ont annoncé qu'un personnage ? dommage...

----------


## ababa

Y a pas d'Ultra ou Super Street Fighter 5 du coup?

----------


## Mjoln

Wait, ils lancent le premier perso sans lancer le season pass ? Cette débilité...

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Ah et au fait, je n'ai pas lancé le jeu depuis longtemps, la pub entre l'image du VS et le debut du premier round, dites moi que c'etait ajouté au montage.

----------


## Hem

C'est une nouvelle option pour gagner de la FM. Tu peux activer du contenu sponsorisé (pour l'instant le seul sponsor c'est le CPT), pour gagner quelques point de FM par match online.
T'as la pub pendant le chargement, des logos sur les costumes (variantes spécifiques du costume par défaut) et dans les stages (les stages du CPT).

Perso je trouve ça pas trop mal fait.

----------


## Hige

D'autant plus que t'as le choix d'activer le bousin ou de pas l'activer comme ça tu vois pas les pubs.

----------


## Mr Thy

Pas l'impression que ce soit déjà posté.

----------


## Mjoln

Moi je suis du Sud ouest et chez moi "caguer", ça veut pas dire ombre.

----------


## SquiZz



----------


## Rom1

Bon j'ai réussi a farmer rapidos de la FM pour acheter le "Petit chieur démoniaque" et il est marrant à jouer. Bon par contre c'est ça l'incarnation du Satsui no Hado? Le mec a des boules avec la même portée que Dan :D, et bon sang cette tête de sanglier c'est abusé  ::o: 

Si quelqu'un veut jouer dans la semaine contre ce nouveau perso, pour le gwak essentiellement, je suis dispo  :;):  J'ai récuperé une connexion décente (Ethernet FTW).

----------


## Hem

> 


Si ça touche y'a combo?

----------


## Mjoln

Non, ça ne fonctionne que si l'adversaire dashe apres le block.

Sinon, Desk s'amuse déjà pas mal. 




C'est quand meme bien stylé  ::o:

----------


## Seb Ryu 84

Il me fait bien envie mais je ne prends rien tant qu'il n'y a pas le season pass...  :tired:  Capcom...  :Facepalm:

----------


## Fisc

Parce que clairement ce qui manque à Street Fighter c'est plus de Shoto et de personnages entièrement définit par leur relation avec un karatéka sans abri.  ::P:

----------


## Mjoln

Je relance le jeu à l'instant. S'il y a des canards qui veulent taper sur du sac, je suis là.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Tiens, comment on fait pour gagner de la fight monney sans trop s'esquinter de nos jours ?

----------


## Rom1

Hier j'ai fait les démos de la saison 2, 3 et 4 que j'avais pas faite et j'ai également fait le daily challenge à 2500fm, et j'ai recolté quasi 25 000fm au total.

Sinon t'actives les pubs dans le jeu  ::ninja::

----------


## Mjoln

Pour toi Rom1:

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Bof ce mixup comparé à ce que peut faire Kage  ::siffle:: 




Et Desk Kage vidéo 2 :

----------


## ababa

J’annonce il sera peté  ::trollface::

----------


## Mjoln

Pas de season pas en 2019...

https://twitter.com/StreetFighter/st...032318976?s=19

----------


## Yoggsothoth



----------


## Mr Thy

Diego à l'aire de kiffer Ryu S4.

----------


## Rom1

> Pour toi Rom1:
> 
> [twitter]1075235198730522626[twitter]


 ::love:: 

Merci !

----------


## SquiZz

Ho ho... On ne va plus voir que des Kage online

----------


## Rom1

> Le mec a des boules avec la même portée que Dan :D, et bon sang cette tête de sanglier c'est abusé


Je le savais !  ::o:

----------


## Mr Thy

Ouais, il a certaines animations de Oni aussi.

----------


## Yoggsothoth

> Ho ho... On ne va plus voir que des Kage online


Là c'est un mod sinon, le Mysterious mod .

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Daigo apprécie vraiment Zeku depuis la saison 4 mais il tombe sur un Nishikin fou  :Bave:

----------


## yodaxy

3 semaines maintenant qu'il n'y a plus de missions hebdomadaires à 2500 FM, ça sentait déjà le sapin avant mais là c'est officiel : Capcom veut juste tirer un maximum de flouze des derniers  pigeons qui restent sur le jeu avant de le tuer définitivement  ::trollface::

----------


## Seb Ryu 84

Ouaip, c'est clair!

Il y a quand même les trials de la saison 4 qui rapportent de la thune.

----------


## yodaxy

> Ouaip, c'est clair!
> 
> Il y a quand même les trials de la saison 4 qui rapportent de la thune.


Oui et encore ça donne que de l'xp, si tu ne gagnes pas de niveau avec ton perso parce qu'il est d'un niveau trop haut tu ne gagne pas de FM.

----------


## Seb Ryu 84

Oui, c'est vrai. Pour ma part, j'ai eu de la chance, ça ma fait passer de niveau pour les 3 ou 4 persos dont j'ai fait les trials.  :;):

----------


## Mjoln

Ça leak de la saison 4  ::ninja::

----------


## Yoggsothoth

::P: 

Sinon Abigail bien nerf, du coup face au nouveau combo de Ken (qui ne fonctionne que sur lui, sinon sur Urien, 'Gief et G il y a que 2 hits qui touche ) il prend la MAX !

----------


## Rom1

Ahaha la vache la violence Oo ! :D

----------


## BenbenD

rien que ça  ::O:

----------


## KyouLeMalpropre

Hoya les canards, ça fait un bail !!!

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Salut !

----------


## KyouLeMalpropre

Toujours sur le jeu Yosg ?

----------


## Yoggsothoth

> Toujours sur le jeu Yosg ?


Wep Kyuo .

----------


## Hige

Tokido best waifu  :Emo:

----------


## Wahou

Je me suis remis un peu au jeu.  ::siffle:: 

Dhalsim a eu un léger buff ! Principalement on peut link un j. Mp derrière le b. yoga flame EX. Ça permet de faire j. MP>Vskill>drill en meaty. Il existe même une variante dans la fenêtre de Vskill qui permet de mettre une drill safe jump pour faire whiffer les dp.
Sinon j'ai enfin compris comment certains joueurs (genre Dankadillas) arrivaient à faire IATp cross-up>j.Hp>b. Hp. SANS extra hits qui push le perso (un yoga fire en hit par exemple), normalement le push back du j.Hp fait whiff le b. Hp. La solution : envoyer un projectile (le Vskill II est top par exemple) qui va whiffer mais être suffisamment proche pour activer la proximity guard de l'adversaire. La proximity va push légèrement le perso vers l'arrière  permettre de link j.Hp>b. Hp derrière une Tp cross-up. C'est serré mais ça passe, et ça fait mal.  ::ninja::

----------


## KyouLeMalpropre

Ha ! En voila une bonne nouvelle ! J'ai pas attendu les anciens pour grinder le ladder, Super diamant bébé ! Bref je suis souvent avec Yogg pour doser, hésite pas la prochaine fois (à tout les coups c'est moi qui vais te spammer d'invit  ::):  )

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Stun ! Ah non...écoutez bien le son, ça m'arrive contre des gens avec une co' en mousse .

https://clips.twitch.tv/LuckyLachrymosePieSMOrc

----------


## canope

J'aimerai bien m'y remettre moi à street!! 1 an 1/2 sans doser...mais ma nana m'a formellement interdit de retoucher à mon stick (elle a fait une overdose il parait...je comprend pas, j'adore le bruit d'un stick moi). Du coup je me suis mis à smash bros et dbz. mais c'est pas pareil  ::'(:

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Plusieurs choix s'offrent à toi !

1 : Les boutons silencieux (Tuto au pif : http://www.neogeo-system.com/t5335-t...t-en-24-mm-aes)
2 : Les boules quies pour madame  ::ninja:: 
3 : Change de nana  ::ninja:: ²

----------


## Zerger

La solution 3 est la plus simple et efficace  :;):

----------


## canope

> La solution 3 est la plus simple et efficace


T'es fou!! son seul défaut est de ne pas aimer les jeux de combats :D

----------


## Yoggsothoth

:X1:

----------


## BenbenD

> J'aimerai bien m'y remettre moi à street!! 1 an 1/2 sans doser...mais ma nana m'a formellement interdit de retoucher à mon stick (elle a fait une overdose il parait...je comprend pas, j'adore le bruit d'un stick moi). Du coup je me suis mis à smash bros et dbz. mais c'est pas pareil



J'ai eu la même remarque et j'ai opté pour une 4e option: jouer à la manette !

----------


## Supergounou

C'est quand l'EVO Japan? Je pensais pas dire ça un jour, mais je suis en manque de tournoi SF5.

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Ce week end !

https://www.evojapan.net/2019/outline_en/

----------


## Supergounou

Chouette, merci  ::):

----------


## Yoggsothoth

En espérant qu'il n'y ai pas de blanka glitch...
https://www.eventhubs.com/news/2019/...ter-5-matches/

Mais je veux voir Nishikin  :Bave:

----------


## yodaxy

Ce glitch est le truc le plus fun que j'ai vu dans SFV depuis un moment et c'est même pas fait exprès :

----------


## Hige

> Ce glitch est le truc le plus fun que j'ai vu dans SFV depuis un moment et c'est même pas fait exprès :


Mais  ::XD::

----------


## Yoggsothoth



----------


## PG 13

Pas fantastique cet EVO  ::(: 

Déçu pour Fudo

GG à Momochi

----------


## Hem

Je trouve que Momochi a fait une très bon match après le reset.
J'étais pour Fuudo mais je l'ai trouvé loin d'être impérial tout au long du top 8.

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Tiens Mjoln, si tu veux avoir la classe  ::siffle::

----------


## Hige

> Pas fantastique cet EVO


J'l'ai trouvé très bon cet EVO perso, le niveau était fou en neutral  ::o:  En plus y avait mon gars Jyobin en top 8  :Emo: 

La finale, faut la montrer aux gens qui disent " yAPa dE NeUTraL DanS SF5 "

----------


## Rom1

La balise spoiler les mecs!!!!

----------


## Mr Thy

Ouais, putain, j'avais même oublié qu'il y avait un EVO  ::ninja::

----------


## Hem

> La balise spoiler les mecs!!!!


Je suis pas partisan des balises spoilers sur les topics spécialisés. 
Sur celui-ci en particulier je trouve que ça discute beaucoup moins des tournois depuis que ça réclame des balises.

----------


## Supergounou

Moi les spoils ça me donne surtout envie de me désabo du topic, comme quoi chacun voit midi à sa porte. Le respect par contre, c'est un truc universel.

----------


## Mr Thy

> Je suis pas partisan des balises spoilers sur les topics spécialisés. 
> Sur celui-ci en particulier je trouve que ça discute beaucoup moins des tournois depuis que ça réclame des balises.


Pas certain que ce soit la faute des balises. Je crois qu'en général ça joue et regarde beaucoup moins les tournois SFV tout court.

----------


## Supergounou

C'est même sûr que ça n'a rien à voir, la dernière grosse discussion qu'on a eu sur un tournoi c'était pour l'EVO 2018, et c'était tout sous balises.

----------


## Hem

Ouai sûrement aussi. Dans tout les cas 3 pauvres messages pour un EVO je trouve ça triste.




> Moi les spoils ça me donne surtout envie de me désabo du topic, comme quoi chacun voit midi à sa porte. Le respect par contre, c'est un truc universel.


Ahah le fameux respect  ::XD:: 
Sinon on fait un vote, on met une règle en place selon ce qu'il en ressort et c'est réglé.

----------


## Supergounou

Je ne comprends pas, qu'est-ce qu'il y a de drôle avec le respect?

----------


## Yoggsothoth

La balise spoiler porte pas ce nom pour rien, donc autant l'utiliser .Surtout en période de tournoi, il faut penser à ceux qui ne peuvent regarder en live à 4h du mat' et viennent sur ce topic demander pour les VODs, ce qui n'est pas mon cas  ::trollface::

----------


## Hige

Moi j'dis, le respect il se juge en FT5  :Cigare:

----------


## Supergounou

> Moi j'dis, le respect il se juge en FT5


C'est vrai ça. Hem ?

----------


## Hem

Je peux pas, j'ai piscine.

----------


## Rom1

> La balise spoiler porte pas ce nom pour rien, donc autant l'utiliser .Surtout en période de tournoi, il faut penser à ceux qui ne peuvent regarder en live à 4h du mat' et viennent sur ce topic demander pour les VODs, ce qui n'est pas mon cas



This.

Merci.

----------


## BenbenD

Spoiler Alert! 


La violence de la Cammy de Powe11  ::O:   Je ne connaissais pas ce joueur, il n'a pas l'air aussi zen que les darons de Street Fighter (il est présent depuis longtemps sur Street?), mais j'ai trouvé ses décalages et ses confirms assez fous.

----------


## Mr Thy

> La balise spoiler porte pas ce nom pour rien, donc autant l'utiliser .Surtout en période de tournoi, il faut penser à ceux qui ne peuvent regarder en live à 4h du mat' et viennent sur ce topic demander pour les VODs, ce qui n'est pas mon cas


Jusqu'au jour où tu te réalises que sur Chrome Android, la balise spoiler met juste du texte blanc sur fond noir  :;): 

Bon apparament tout le monde trouve Bison S4 pêté. Va valloir que je m'y remette pour pourrir la vie de Hige  ::ninja::

----------


## Hige

Toujours partant pour de la bagarre  ::ninja:: 

Faut juste que je me rappelle de me mettre en ligne sur Stime.

----------


## Mr Thy

Moi idem.

Et que j'installe SFV  ::ninja::

----------


## Cabfire

Hey  ::): 

Il a des canards niveau Silver/Gold qui jouent toujours ? J'ai envie de faire un peu de tatane en ce moment et donc je me demandais  ::): 

Après, plus ça me va aussi, mais vous allez vous ennuyer ^^ 

Sinon si vous pouviez redonner le discord des canards fighter ? Je peux toujours passer par la non ?

----------


## Rom1

Niveau Gold ici, mais j'ai pas de config PC pour l'instant... je devrai récupérer ça dans la semaine normalement. Y a mon pseudo dans le 1er post  ::):

----------


## Yoggsothoth

> Hey 
> 
> Il a des canards niveau Silver/Gold qui jouent toujours ? J'ai envie de faire un peu de tatane en ce moment et donc je me demandais 
> 
> Après, plus ça me va aussi, mais vous allez vous ennuyer ^^ 
> 
> Sinon si vous pouviez redonner le discord des canards fighter ? Je peux toujours passer par la non ?


Le Discord ou il y a jamais personne  ::rolleyes:: :https://discord.gg/rWQpBR

----------


## Cabfire

Ah ok, c'est balot ^^

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Enfin un costume sympa pour Alex  ::lol::  





Pour ceux qui ne connaissent pas l'origine de ce perso, regardez ici : http://www.fightersgeneration.com/games/warzard.html

----------


## BenbenD

> Le Discord ou il y a jamais personne :https://discord.gg/rWQpBR


C'est vrai que c'est beaucoup plus calme depuis que le sex bot est parti  ::siffle::

----------


## Seb Ryu 84

> Hey 
> 
> Il a des canards niveau Silver/Gold qui jouent toujours ? J'ai envie de faire un peu de tatane en ce moment et donc je me demandais 
> 
> Après, plus ça me va aussi, mais vous allez vous ennuyer ^^ 
> 
> Sinon si vous pouviez redonner le discord des canards fighter ? Je peux toujours passer par la non ?


Rang Ultra silver pour moi  :;): . Je joue presque tous les soirs mais pas très longtemps (environ 30/45 minutes entre 20h et 21h) et, de plus, à cause du Big Picture foireux (statut incorrect  :tired: ), je me mets directement "invisible" en ce moment  ::siffle:: .
Je vais essayer de me remettre "visible" en espérant que ça a été corrigé...  :^_^:

----------


## Cabfire

Ah ok ! Je vais essayer de relancer çà se week-end ou avant si je peux. Bon entre 20 et 21, c'est un peu chaud mais à voir ^^

----------


## ababa

Tu joues qui déjà?
Faut que je replonge dans le jeu après six mois d'inactivité 
J'aimerais bien jouer contre des choppeurs, j'ai toujours du mal car j'ai trop peur de la choppe spé et ça se voit à l'écran  ::ninja::

----------


## Cabfire

Je joue personne :D

Je jouais Laura, à un moment, et la je sais pas trop.

Je subis un paradox de malade. J'ai énormément de mal à me motiver à jouer alors que clairement j'adore le genre du Vs Fighting depuis KoF 94 et SF2 en arcade. J'adore le regarder également. Mais alors dès qu'il s'agit de jouer j'ai du mal... et je ne sais pas pourquoi. Sans doute que je pars de tellement bas que ça a l'air d'un goufre infini lol, ou alors je devrais jouer qu'avec des gens que je connais peut être... 

bref, si on a un expert CPC psy VS fighting, je prend ^^

----------


## ababa

Haha, j'ai le syndrome contraire, j'ai la flegmme de m'investir à fond pourtant j'aime bien y jouer mais sans me faire mal et m'entraîner, même répèter un 3 hits combo me fait chier
J'ai plus de pc mais je voulais tester pas mal de versus (metal revolution, sc6, mk11...)
J'accroche pas à tekken et encore moins à dbfz
Y a que sc6 que j'ai bien aimé mais pareil la flegmme d'apprendre et lab la base du jeu mais c'est un passage obligé mais je déteste à mort lol

----------


## ababa

https://www.eventhubs.com/news/2019/...through-steam/

J'ai rien compris, ça veut dire quoi, que ma manette PS4 ne sera plus reconnue par le jeu sauf si je passe par Big Pictures de Steam?!
 ::blink::

----------


## Seb Ryu 84

De toute façon, elle n'est déjà plus reconnue vu que t'as plus de PC  ::ninja::

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Enfin des news sur le prochain DLC  ::lol:: 
Ah ok, ils sont classe mais bon...






Spoiler Alert! 



 :Facepalm:

----------


## yodaxy

Le stage est classe, je remplacerais certainement mon Stage Training avec grâce à un mod, pareil pour les couleurs et costumes. 

Plus question de donner un centime à Captron par contre.

----------


## Mr Thy

Hmm, Sodom dans le Ring of Justice... on peut toujours espérer.

----------


## Mjoln

J'ai rejoué l'autre soir avec yog et j'y ai pris beaucoup de plaisir. 
J'ai réessayé de jouer en casual, le lag etait juste horrible. Stroboscopie totale sur cinq de mes six matches. J'ai joué tout de suite apres à DBFZ et tout etait normal. Bordel que c'est frustrant.

Le DLC qui offre de la fight money c'est risible (10 000 en plus hahaha). J'en suis à me demander s'il y aura réellement d'autres persos... Et Sodom non merci.

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Pourtant Sodom ce serait bien pour rester dans le thème  ::ninja::

----------


## Seb Ryu 84

::P:  ::|:  ::cry::

----------


## Mjoln

::o:

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Sinon dans le nouveau stage on peut voir Hugo en arrière plan, je dis ça, je dis rien  ::siffle:: 

My body is ready !

----------


## Mr Thy

En fait y a pratiquement tous les boss de Final Fight.

Y a aussi Rolento, Eddi.E, Belger, Abibibi, Sodom et on entend le sifflet de Damnd à la fin.

Ptet encore plus, mais faut que rematte à l'aise.

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Oui mais je m'en fiche d'eux  ::ninja::

----------


## Mr Thy

Mouais mais un petit Rolento mixup de Nemo, hein, hein  :;):

----------


## Hige

> Mouais mais un petit Rolento mixup de Nemo, hein, hein


Non  :tired: 

J'ai toujours un certain top 8 de l'EVO en travers de la gorge  :tired:

----------


## Supergounou

Question qui n'a rien à voir, vous savez où je peux trouver la VOD du top8 EVO Japan svp?

----------


## Yoggsothoth

http://bfy.tw/MW4x  ::ninja::

----------


## Supergounou

C'est quoi ce navigateur tout pourri  :tired: 

Merci Yogg  :;):

----------


## ababa

Purée je viens de relancer sur SF5 sur un vrai ordi, plus AUCUN lag  ::O: , 1080p ultra settings  ::lol:: 
Vive ma RTX achetée à prix d'or  ::ninja::

----------


## Seb Ryu 84

Cool! Faut qu'on se croise !

----------


## Cabfire

Je relance ça ce week-end moi, par contre faut que je bosse, ya du taf :D

----------


## ababa

J'ai aussi trouvé le câble qui se décroche plus de ma manette PS4 qui faisait lagger Yogg (le seul qui s'est aperçu que ma manette faisait lagger moi et mon adversaire)  ::ninja::

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Qui faisait lag tout court pas que moi  ::P: 
Mon mérite c'est d'avoir trouvé la raison  :;):

----------


## Cabfire

Chaud quand même ton histoire de câble... faut y aller pour trouver la raison d'un lag online ...

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Bah en fait "c'est très simple", son câble à un faux contact donc il se déco et se reco rapidement  ce qui fait lag son jeu donc le mien/les autres .

----------


## ababa

La solution  :;):

----------


## wcxd

Omg.

----------


## Rom1

Oo, belle chorégraphie  ::o:

----------


## Seb Ryu 84

hein? ::blink::

----------


## PG 13

Le retour du gros Gief à haut niveau  ::o:   ::wub:: 

Merci Simpletricks  ::happy2::

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Jamais 2 sans 3 pourtant...



Spoiler Alert! 





Tokido  :Facepalm:

----------


## Mr Thy

Mais. 3x quoi...

----------


## Hige

Ça y est, Tokido est atteint du même syndrôme que Daïgo. 

Spoiler Alert! 


Plus t'es random, plus ça marche contre lui.

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Spoiler Alert! 


 Smug a vu la puissance du perso (Je le suis depuis qu'il s'est mis à G et je sens qu'il peut vraiment aller loin)  ::lol::

----------


## Hige

T'as pas maté celui de 801 Strider ?  ::o:

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Si, mais je préfère celui de Smug .

----------


## Hem

A voir quand il va commencer à se faire télécharger. J'aime bien Smug en tant que joueur même si Boxer c'est  ::zzz::  donc ça me ferait plaiz de le voir sur le devant de la scène avec son G.
Mais là avec le match contre Fujimura j'ai pas l'impression qu'il soit encore près, ça concrétise énormément sur des erreurs adverses qui, à priori, ne devrait jamais arrivé si Fujimura était à l'aise contre G.

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Ce match entre le maitre et l'élève  :Bave:

----------


## Hige

J'ai réveillé mon quartier quand j'ai gueulé 

Spoiler Alert! 


POURQUOI T'AS PAS STUN APRES L'EX TENKO. 100% il tuait.

----------


## Mjoln

Wait, y a eu aucune annonce ?!  ::o:

----------


## Mr Thy

Juste un stage avec de l'herbe.

----------


## Hige

> Wait, y a eu aucune annonce ?!


Tant mieux  ::trollface::

----------


## Seb Ryu 84

Je me tâte pour organiser la topancoin 2019...

Si je me lance, y aurait-il des intéressés?

----------


## SquiZz

Si tu le fais, le mieux serait de bloquer 1 ou 2 soirs pour pouvoir enchaîner les matchs, non?

----------


## Seb Ryu 84

Arf... je préfère comme la précédente topangcoin, c.a.d. laisser couler comme ça chacun peux jouer à son rythme (perso je préfère faire une rencontre par soir et pas plus)...

----------


## SquiZz

Oui mais elle était difficile à finir, non?

----------


## Seb Ryu 84

Il avait fallu battre le rappel un peu oui mais rien qui ne m'avait choqué (peut être parce que je n'étais pas l'orga)... maintenant faudrait voir combien nous serions, ça pourrait faire pencher la balance.

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Plus personne n'y joue au jeu ...

----------


## KyouLeMalpropre

On s'en fout de savoir qui joue ou pas, il serait pas si mal vu de relancer le collectif canard baston, je suis partant !!
Et si jamais y des doseurs perdus ce soir, je suis votre homme !

----------


## von_yaourt

Moi aussi je suis partant, pour SFVI.  ::trollface::

----------


## Rom1

Jsuis partant mais j'ai pas la carte graphique pour  :Emo:

----------


## Seb Ryu 84

Voici le lien pour s'inscrire, on verra la suite en fonction du nombre: ici

----------


## Seb Ryu 84

Bon bah, on aura Daigo en guest...

----------


## Supergounou

> Bon bah, on aura Daigo en guest...


Et d'après google trad, il a encore beaucoup trop picolé  :^_^:

----------


## Seb Ryu 84

Ouais, je me suis amusé à traduire aussi  ::happy2::

----------


## ababa

J’aimerais bien y participer mais mon pc est en RMA snif
Mais je peux ramener un coupain qui est comme moi qui change de pc tous les 15 jours  ::ninja::

----------


## BenbenD

Je m’inscrirai bien, mais j'ai peur de ne pas être assez disponible, je voyage pas mal pour le boulot en ce moment.

PS: si la liste en reste là, je m'inscris à coup sûr pour faire un top 3 lors de mon tout premier tournoi  ::ninja::

----------


## Mykeul974

Moi je veux bien le faire... mais on s’inscrit comment? Vous voulez pas plutôt créer un challonge? Pour le tournoi? Et Daigo c’est un fake ou c’est comment?!

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Ahahahahah c’est vrai en plus  ::):

----------


## SquiZz

Euh.... Il s'est passé quelque chose sur SF5 car mon stick ps3 n'est plus reconnu... Il apparait bien dans windows et dans la config windows les boutons et stick fonctionnent. Mais quand je lance le jeu il ne reconnait que le clavier...

----------


## Rom1

Ouais y a une histoire de DirectInput ou je sais pas quoi. Y a eu une news en ce sens y a quelques semaines pour prévenir : https://www.exobaston.com/street-fighter-v-directinput/

----------


## Mr Thy

Pour une raison que seul Capcom pourra expliquer, ils ont décider d'enlever DirectInput dans le dernier patch. Probablement la cause de ton problème.

https://game.capcom.com/cfn/sfv/systemfault/132706

----------


## SquiZz

Rhaaaaaaaa les boulets

----------


## Seb Ryu 84

"Apparemment" leur implémentation du DirectInput posait trop de soucis... du coup ils l'ont viré en demandant aux joueurs d'utiliser la fonction de Steam pour convertir les DInput en XInput.

----------


## ababa

Yes faut utiliser Big Picture mais ça fonctionne
Bon Pig Picture est un peu lourdingue mais bon

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Tiens Mjoln si jamais tu relances le jeu  :;): 

*Aperçu*




*Guide complet*



*BONUS*, un match superbe .

----------


## Mjoln

La vache  ::o:

----------


## Seb Ryu 84

> Voici le lien pour s'inscrire, on verra la suite en fonction du nombre: ici


Petit rappel pour ceux qui auraient manqué le post... plus que 2 jours...

----------


## Tyler Durden

Au moins si daigo se pointe pas t'es en finale. ::ninja::

----------


## Yoggsothoth

::XD::

----------


## Seb Ryu 84

C'est ça! Top 2 garanti !  :Cigare: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Si j'avais su, j'aurai cherché un sponsor avec un cash-prize...  :Fourbe:

----------


## Rom1

J'ai toujours pas de CG pour faire tourner le jeu, sinon j'aurai participé...

----------


## Yoggsothoth

> J'ai toujours pas de CG pour faire tourner le jeu, sinon j'aurai participé...


J'ai une GTX 660 qui dort dans un carton, ça te dirait ?

Edit : Ok je l'ai eu sur Steam, son problème va se régler prochainement .

----------


## Mr Thy

NCR en train de se dérouler. Poules.
https://www.twitch.tv/capcomfighters

Sorry sans moi pour le tournoi. J'ai un nerf coincé dans le cou depuis samedi passé, j'ai pratiquement plus de sensation dans mon bras droit (et l'index et le pouce sont pratiquements no go). Je pensais utiliser le tournoi comme excuse pour recommencer SFV, mais mon corps en a décidé autrement.
Je passe mes soirées chez le kiné pour le moment.

----------


## Hige

Oof.

Get well soon Monsieur T  :Emo:

----------


## ababa

Sebryu, tu peux m’inscrire?
Je recois mon pc mardi prochain yes!
Je galère avec l’iPhone pour ton truc google
Putain on est pas beaucoup, je peux schnapse une place sur le podium haha

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Je croyais que t'étais déjà inscrit  ::ninja::

----------


## Mjoln

> NCR en train de se dérouler. Poules.
> https://www.twitch.tv/capcomfighters
> 
> Sorry sans moi pour le tournoi. J'ai un nerf coincé dans le cou depuis samedi passé, j'ai pratiquement plus de sensation dans mon bras droit (et l'index et le pouce sont pratiquements no go). Je pensais utiliser le tournoi comme excuse pour recommencer SFV, mais mon corps en a décidé autrement.
> Je passe mes soirées chez le kiné pour le moment.


Oh merde. Bon rétablissement ! Tu nous tiendras au jus !

- - - Mise à jour - - -

De mon côté, j'ai bien envie de rejouer et j'aurais bien participé à un tournoi de canards, mais j'ai des horaires à la con en ce moment. A moins que vous soyez prêts à jouer après 23 h, je préfère pas m'inscrire sinon je vais bloquer tout le monde...

----------


## Hem

Vous ressentez une différence avec la dernière saison du cpt?
J'ai la désagréable impression qu'on la même meta que l'année passée.

edit : Punk vs Smug, toujours aussi rigolol ces deux là  ::XD::

----------


## Mjoln

The Cool Kid me donne tellement envie de jouer Cody ! (Mais sans la meuf hystérique derrière)

----------


## Hige

> The Cool Kid me donne tellement envie de jouer Cody ! (Mais sans la meuf hystérique derrière)


On se plaignait des dominicains avant ( notamment Caba ) mais putain la femme de CoolKid c'est horrible. Je capte même pas comment les TOs tolèrent ça  ::O:

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Pas mieux, elle m'a tellement soulé que j'ai lâché le stream.
Puis je trouve que Coolkid est moins bon depuis qu'elle le suis en tournoi...

----------


## Mjoln

y a le rerun du stream sur le twitch de Capcom Fighters, c'est moi où c'est des pools de tarés là ?

----------


## Mr Thy

> Pas mieux, elle m'a tellement soulé que j'ai lâché le stream.
> Puis je trouve que Coolkid est moins bon depuis qu'elle le suis en tournoi...


Ouais, même MOV semblait perturbé. Constamment en train de pousser sur son casque pour qu'il ferme mieux.

Déjà qu'avant un match ça fout les boules, mais elle n'a même pas la politesse de la fermer en plein match.

----------


## Yoggsothoth

> y a le rerun du stream sur le twitch de Capcom Fighters, c'est moi où c'est des pools de tarés là ?


Oui les pools sont ouf !! Vraiment beaucoup de top players !




> Ouais, même MOV semblait perturbé. Constamment en train de pousser sur son casque pour qu'il ferme mieux.
> 
> Déjà qu'avant un match ça fout les boules, mais elle n'a même pas la politesse de la fermer en plein match.


Oui MOV hallucinait, je me rappel aussi au Final round que Fuudo osait pas se retourner mais semblait plus qu'interloqué .

----------


## Mjoln

Bordel, le VS Tokido / bonchan, mais ce match quoi  ::o:

----------


## benano

> Petit rappel pour ceux qui auraient manqué le post... plus que 2 jours...


Aller on s'inscrit hop hop hop : https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets...R68/edit#gid=0

----------


## Mr Thy

Joli le Smuggles.

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Il est trop fort, cette attaque mentale pour déstabiliser Takeuchi  ::lol:: 

Edit : ça a presque marché  ::unsure::

----------


## Seb Ryu 84

> Sorry sans moi pour le tournoi. J'ai un nerf coincé dans le cou depuis samedi passé, j'ai pratiquement plus de sensation dans mon bras droit (et l'index et le pouce sont pratiquements no go). Je pensais utiliser le tournoi comme excuse pour recommencer SFV, mais mon corps en a décidé autrement.
> Je passe mes soirées chez le kiné pour le moment.


Pas de soucis! Remets-toi bien!

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Sebryu, tu peux m’inscrire?
> Je recois mon pc mardi prochain yes!
> Je galère avec l’iPhone pour ton truc google
> Putain on est pas beaucoup, je peux schnapse une place sur le podium haha


OK!  :;): 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Aller on s'inscrit hop hop hop


Merci  ::'(: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Bon nous serons donc 4:
- Mykeul974 (Mykeul974/Mykeul974)
- benano (benano/benano)
- ababa (ababa/DebileRyou)
- Seb Ryu 84 (SebRyu/Seb Ryu 84)

Du coup, on n'a qu'a se bloquer une soirée et se faire une poule avec peut-être un finale entre les 2 premiers.
Qu'en dites-vous? Qu'elles sont vos dispos?

PS: J'ai supprimé le docs Google, plus besoin...
PPS: Je vais vous rajouter sur Steam et faire un groupe pour l'organisation et éviter de polluer le topic  :;):

----------


## Mjoln

Qui est-ce qui streame du coup, CapcomFighters ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Mjoln

Y a des gens qui seront au mixup de lyon ?  J’ai grave envie d’y aller. C’est une etape du capcom pro tour et ils seront tous là, tokido, daigo, punk, xian, fujimura, nemo et j’en passe !

----------


## Rom1

Je connaissais pas, ça a l'air cool. Les dates collent pas pour moi cette année, mais qui sait pour une autre édition?

----------


## Mjoln

Merde, dommage. 
De mon côté, c’est décidé, j’y serai !  ::lol::

----------


## yodaxy

https://game.capcom.com/cfn/sfv/aprilfool/2019/shooting

Excellent !  ::XD::

----------


## Kamikaze

Je serai au mixup à Lyon

----------


## benano

Je suis au mixup aussi aight

----------


## Mjoln

Cooool \o/

----------


## Kamikaze

A priori je ferai partie du staff de commentateurs pour Tekken 7

----------


## Yoggsothoth

C'est pas le bon topic du coup  ::ninja:: 

GG sinon  :;):

----------


## Seb Ryu 84

Bon ben, j'ai enfin décider de m’entraîner au "hit-confirm"............  ::cry::

----------


## Rom1

> Pas de soucis! Remets-toi bien!
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> 
> 
> OK! 
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> ...


Nouvelle carte graphique reçue et montée  ::):  Je suis dispo pour le tournoi si c'est encore possible !

----------


## Mjoln

Ouai mais ça ca faire un nombre impair ça. Rajoutez-moi, je vous tabasserai avec mon schlass et mon nouveau main.

----------


## Seb Ryu 84

Cool du coup nous sommes 5 (et ababa vient également d'avoir son nouveau PC donc tout le monde est prêt):

- Mykeul974 (Mykeul974/Mykeul974)
- benano (benano/benano)
- ababa (ababa/DebileRyou)
- Rom1 (Rodrigo/CPC_Rodrigo)
- Seb Ryu 84 (SebRyu/Seb Ryu 84)

Vu que nous sommes peu nombreux, je vous propose une session unique (salon à cinq) avec une poule en FT2 (comme ça tout le monde fait au moins 5 matches) et une finale en FT3 (en prenant les 2 meilleurs de la poule).

Qu'en dites-vous? Si vous êtes OK, on peut se faire ça un soir de cette semaine (je suis en vacances  ::siffle:: ).

----------


## Rom1

1ere page pour le pseudo ingame  :;):  CPC_Rodrigo

Mais oui sinon la poule en FT2 + finale me va très bien  ::):

----------


## Mjoln

#grosvent

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Quel top player à bien pu prendre une grosse cuite ? Non ce n'est pas Daigo  ::rolleyes:: 



ou alors c'est un cosplay ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Mr Thy

> #grosvent


J'osais pas le dire  ::):

----------


## ababa

Il a dit qu'il travaille le hit confirm pas le whiff punish  ::ninja::

----------


## Supergounou

> Quel top player à bien pu prendre une grosse cuite ? Non ce n'est pas Daigo


C'est forcément un joueur de Karin  ::):

----------


## Hige

Mago ce traitre est passé sur Cammy  :tired: 

Et il fait pas plus de top 8, ça lui apprendra tiens  :tired:

----------


## Supergounou

Ah merde c'est vrai  ::sad:: 

Enfin une bonne raison de le supporter !  ::lol::

----------


## Yoggsothoth

C'était Fuudo  ::lol::

----------


## Supergounou

'tain j'ai hésité avec lui niveau silhouette, mais j'ai pensé "pas mon petit Fuudo!" 

J'adorerai me prendre des cuites avec lui...

----------


## Wahou

Vu le gabarit il faut savoir profiter de l'instant.  :^_^: 

Si le tournoi c'est demain ou mardi je peux également me greffer...mais vu le sort réservé aux retardataires...

----------


## Seb Ryu 84

> 1ere page pour le pseudo ingame  CPC_Rodrigo
> 
> Mais oui sinon la poule en FT2 + finale me va très bien


Ah oui! J'ai pas pensé à l'OP  :Facepalm:  (j'ai balancé le post rapidement et, vu l'âge, ma mémoire me faisant défaut, j'attendais de me connecter au jeu pour le récupérer)

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Ah! Et concernant les petites piques des autres (désolé, j'ai oublié vos pseudos), viendez au tournoi plutôt...

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Si le tournoi c'est demain ou mardi je peux également me greffer...


Possible! Je n'ai pas eu de retour pour la date, ce soir, je m'occupe de les contacter sur Steam...




> mais vu le sort réservé aux retardataires...


Par contre, t'es qui déjà?

----------


## Seb Ryu 84

Haut parleur: Les petits Mykeul974 et Mjoln sont priés de venir se signaler (surtout leurs dispos) sur le tchat du groupe Steam (ou au pire ici) Topancoin 2019.

Merci d'avance. Nous pourrions l'organiser ce soir...

----------


## Seb Ryu 84

Bon vu que le gros des inscrits est dispo cette semaine, j'attends encore jusqu'à demain soir pour fixer une date. Ce sera donc demain, jeudi ou vendredi soir  :;):

----------


## Seb Ryu 84

Bon allez! On fixe la Topancoin 2019  demain (jeudi) soir 21h! Entrainez-vous bien  :;):

----------


## Mjoln

Je serai là ! Par contre je suis pas sur steam mais sur ps4 moi. On se retrouve sur le discord des canards fighters ?  ::): 

Edit : je me prépare mentalement à ce que je peux potentiellement subir  ::ninja::

----------


## Seb Ryu 84

ok cool! Oui, je pense que le mieux est au moins discord pour le tchat vocal et le groupe de tchat steam pour le texte (pour ceux qui peuvent du coup)!

A tout à l'heure!

----------


## Yoggsothoth

> Je serai là ! Par contre je suis pas sur steam mais sur ps4 moi. On se retrouve sur le discord des canards fighters ? 
> 
> Edit : je me prépare mentalement à ce que je peux potentiellement subir 
> 
> https://youtu.be/MWzazOiDxzc


T'en fais pas je participe pas  ::ninja::

----------


## Mr Thy

Alors on parie sur qui?

----------


## SquiZz

Daigo? Il ne vient pas?

----------


## Seb Ryu 84

Alors je sais que certains n'aiment pas les spoils du coup je mets les balises nécessaires pour annoncer les résultats du tournoi le plus attendu et le plus Hype de cette année  :Cigare: :



Spoiler Alert! 


Résultat de la TOPANCOIN 2019 (ou du moins de celle d'Avril 2019):

Classement de la poule (FT2):
1: KyouLeMalpropre
2: Rom1
3: Mjoln
4: Ababa
5: Seb Ryu 84
6: Benano

Finale (FT3): KyouLeMalpropre 3 - 1 Rom1



Je remercie tous les participants (ponctuels et disciplinés, nous avons fait 31 matches en peine plus de 2 heures  :;):  )

Et sinon je retiendrai deux choses:
- "Alors? Laura est-elle un perso à boules?"
- Le superbe Ken de Kyoul... très propre !  ::ninja:: 

Et encore désolé pour Wahoo et Mykeul qui n'ont pas pu être présents... une prochaine fois  :;):

----------


## Mjoln

C’était top  ::):  
Seb a tenu les comptes de main de maître. 
Faut qu’on fasse ça plus souvent  :;):

----------


## Rom1

Yes merci pour la soirée!  Bien sympa ces bourres pifs entre canards. Mon micro a jamais voulu fonctionner (alors que via les tests Discord ça marche...wtf?) donc j'ai écouté les conneries des autres et participé comme j'ai pu avec le chat ingame ^^

On a eu de belles phases dans ce ptit tournoi (et d'autres choses bien crades...:-D). On se monte une team pour le Stunfest?

----------


## Mr Thy

A Kyou:



A quand les VOD's?

Si il y a de l'intérêt, je pourrai streamer le(s) prochains. Je dois encore avoir les overlays (WIP) de la Topancoing d'avant qui était annulé.

----------


## Seb Ryu 84

Pour les VOD ==> le CFN  :;):  (mais il n'y aura pas les commentaires  :^_^: )

----------


## ababa

> Daigo? Il ne vient pas?


Il a joué la finale


Spoiler Alert! 


Laura de Daigo  :haha:

----------


## Vriurk

Inscrit au mixup mon premier tournois  :Vibre:

----------


## Mjoln

Hop, en route pour le mixup !

----------


## benano

J'y suis, tshirt nier automata, bandouliere avec des pins nier aussi, j'aurais du demander des indices a kami pour le reconnaitre ptdr la tant qu'il commente pas je saurai pas qui c'est

----------


## Hige

Crie " JURI C'EST LOW TIER ", si quelqu'un répond " TA GUEULE HIGE " c'est lui  ::ninja::

----------


## benano

c'est une idée ! 
(YA JUSTE UN PEU DE MONDE)

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Sinon il y a sa tof dans le trombi  :;): 

Edit : enlève un peu de cheveux, avec l'age tu sais... ::rolleyes::

----------


## benano

punaise bon call je vais pouvoir commencer à aggro lzs gens pour trouver xD
edit: par contre chaud sans les yeux ca vire bcp d'infos mdr

----------


## Yoggsothoth

:;):  .

----------


## Mjoln

Benano, il lit pas ses mp  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Mjoln

Mais il est où kami bordel

----------


## BenbenD

Alors vos résultats ? 
Vous avez fait pleurer Daigo ?  ::): 

Je savais pas que c’était aussi gros. Je serais bien venu aussi  :;):

----------


## benano

Kami est sur scène pour commenter ca y est je sais enfin a quoi il ressrmble xD

----------


## Mjoln

Globalement, c’est génial, on se retrouve au milieu des joueurs et ils sont tres abordables et cool. Par exemple, apres la fin du tournoi d’aujourd’hui, tokido a joué en casual contre un français qui avait perdu en poule et il lui a filé plein de conseils (après l’avoir dérouillé). C’est pas grand chose, mais ça montre bien l’ambiance. Autre exemple, j’ai bousculé Ricky Ortiz sans le vouloir, et K-brad qui était avec elle ne m’a meme pas cassé la gueule...  ::ninja:: 
En fait, j’avait l’impression que l’integralité de ma liste Twitter « Vs fighting » était autour de moi...

Sinon je suis vraiment admiratif de la capacité des joueurs à se concentrer au milieu de cet immense brouhaha permanent. Les loosers bracket se jouent sur des ps4 à l’enfilade comme à la cantine avec du monde de partout et ça joue comme si de rien était. Et  les poules de tekken, c’est un espece de top 8 permanent niveau ambiance.
Avec Benano, on a vu des super matches et on a pris Daigo en pitié assis tout seul parterre à l’entree de la salle... #LeLoupSolitaire

 Enfin bref, top, vivement demain  ::): 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Edit : et bordel toutes ces bornes d’arcades, je suis au paradis  ::love::

----------


## Rom1

C'est le Stunfest mais à Lyon quoi. Top  :;):

----------


## BenbenD

Vous donnez envie ! Profitez bien  :;):

----------


## Mjoln

Quelques tofs à la volée

----------


## Kaede

Zut j'ai raté ça.
On peut passer en tant que simple visiteur / joueur (autrement dit : pas compétiteur) ?
Ou alors, je comprends bien ce qui est écrit, et : impossible de prendre une inscription sur place, le 14 était la date limite, pour payer sa place 43 balles (ouch) ?

Ah et encore une question : possible de voir les matches en stream ou en rediff' ?

----------


## benano

c'est streamé
on peut venir en spectateur et c'est que 10€ mais c'est trop tard ils vendent plus de places

----------


## Kaede

Zut.
Bah glhf quand même, je note pour l'année prochaine.
Merci beaucoup pour la réponse  :;):

----------


## Mjoln

Le top 8 commence à 12 h 30 et le stream est ici :
https://www.twitch.tv/themixuplyon

----------


## Mjoln

Comment c'etait bien ! 
Avec Benano, on a même pecho un selfie avec Daigo !  :Emo:  

L'année prochaine, j'y retourne et je prends mon stick, y a tellement moyen de squatter les ps4 le dimanche !

----------


## Hem

T'es même pas resté pour le top 8 de tekken?
L'event rendait super bien en stream, j'aurais kiffé pouvoir y aller juste pour mater les tournois.

----------


## Mjoln

J'avais pas mal de route pour rentrer...

----------


## Kamikaze

Je suis là

----------


## Mjoln



----------


## Cabfire

J'ai pas vu sur les réseaux mais Luffy a fait quel place ?

----------


## Hige

Mort avant le top 32.

----------


## MeL

Salut,

Je viens de charger la version gratuite sur Steam mais lorsque je veux lancer le jeu, rien ne se passe. C'est la 1ère fois que j'ai ça sur un jeu Steam. Des idées pour résoudre ça ? C'est un pb connu sur ce jeu ?
Je précise que j'ai déjà vérifié l'intégrité des fichiers du jeu.
Merci.

----------


## Yoggsothoth

'Soir,

Jette un œil, voir les 2 pour le coup, ici : https://steamcommunity.com/sharedfil.../?id=757254520

----------


## Seb Ryu 84

> Salut,
> 
> Je viens de charger la version gratuite sur Steam mais lorsque je veux lancer le jeu, rien ne se passe. C'est la 1ère fois que j'ai ça sur un jeu Steam. Des idées pour résoudre ça ? C'est un pb connu sur ce jeu ?
> Je précise que j'ai déjà vérifié l'intégrité des fichiers du jeu.
> Merci.


l'Antivirus?

----------


## wcxd

Perso il faut que je désactive mon antivirus le temps de lancer le jeu, après je le réactive et je peux jouer.

Sinon, toujours pas d'infos sur la nouvelle saison, c'est vraiment des branquignoles

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Bah il n'y en aura pas...l'E3 approche, la nouvelle Playsation aussi donc ça sent plus un SF6 qu'autre chose.

----------


## wcxd

C'est sur mais fallait pas annoncer qu'ils feraient les choses différemment cette saison... C'est vraiment de la mauvaise communication.

----------


## Hem

Si ils annoncent un 6 ça serait du gros foutage de gueule quand même. Le 5 est loin d'être fini.

----------


## yodaxy

Non mais y aura jamais de 6, ils ont déjà galéré à réunir les fonds pour le V, qui a bidé assez sévèrement et j'imagine qu'Ono est définitivement écarté d'à peu près tous les projets de Capcom.

Faudra attendre que des développeurs indé reprennent le flambeau comme pour Sonic Mania  ::ninja::

----------


## Tyler Durden

Oh oui un sf6, avec auto combo, pas de saut, garde auto.

----------


## Yoggsothoth

> Non mais y aura jamais de 6, ils ont déjà galéré à réunir les fonds pour le V, *qui a bidé assez sévèrement* et j'imagine qu'Ono est définitivement écarté d'à peu près tous les projets de Capcom.
> 
> Faudra attendre que des développeurs indé reprennent le flambeau comme pour Sonic Mania


Ils ont on vendu 3 millions quand même, c'est pas mal je pense.

----------


## Supergounou

> Oh oui un sf6, avec auto combo, pas de saut, garde auto.


Et des Fatality  :Bave:

----------


## yodaxy

> Ils ont on vendu 3 millions quand même, c'est pas mal je pense.


Il me semble que c'est très loin de ce qu'ils avaient prévu, et, même si il s'est vendu sur beaucoup plus de supports, c'est beaucoup moins bien que SF IV.

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Je ne sais pas ce qui était prévu, mais je sais que SF4 c'est 3.4 millions, sachant que c'est un succès, c'est pas si mal les 3 millions de SF5.

Source :http://www.capcom.co.jp/ir/english/finance/million.html

----------


## yodaxy

> Je ne sais pas ce qui était prévu, mais je sais que SF4 c'est 3.4 millions, sachant que c'est un succès, c'est pas si mal les 3 millions de SF5.
> 
> Source :http://www.capcom.co.jp/ir/english/finance/million.html


Ah oui mais je prenais en compte les versions Super et Ultra de SF IV aussi  ::trollface::

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Oui forcément là ça pique...Plus qu'à attendre Super SF5  ::lol::

----------


## MeL

Salut,

C'était bien mon AV qui bloquait le démarrage du jeu.

Merci à tous.

----------


## Seb Ryu 84

> Ah oui mais je prenais en compte les versions Super et Ultra de SF IV aussi


Mais pour SFV faudrait compter les character pass et les costumes de chunli  ::ninja::

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Une future joueuse d'Alex !




Spoiler Alert!

----------


## Seb Ryu 84

balise vide...

- - - Mise à jour - - -

où alors c'est un troll  ::ninja::

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Ah merde, c'est une image en webp, d'autre ne la voit pas ?

----------


## Hige

Roh putain ce frontkick  ::XD::

----------


## Yoggsothoth

::P: 
bon bah ça fonctionne alors .

----------


## Rom1

Chezmoiçamarche. Violent la soeurette ^^

----------


## Mjoln

On dirait la fin de la super de Ken en vrai

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Ah oui un peu, mais étant un joueur d'Alex hein  ::):

----------


## Seb Ryu 84

Ah Ah! Trop forte! (il m'a fallu essayer avec Chromium pour la voir, FF ne l'affichait pas...)

----------


## SquiZz

Le round de folie !

----------


## Rom1

Joli TA.

----------


## Yoggsothoth

J'en ai un pas mal aussi, TAS toujours évidemment :




BONUS /Daigo qui se marre en voyant Bonchan se faire bourrer : https://clips.twitch.tv/AmusedBenevo...ayCoolStoryBob

----------


## Mr Thy



----------


## Hem

::XD:: 

C'est qui en bas à gauche? Je le reconnais pas.

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Sako

----------


## Mr Thy

Pour ceux qui ne reconnaitraient pas, de gauche à droite

Punk, Tokido, Xiaohai, Bonchan, Problem X, Nemo, Sakonoko, MenaRD, Gachikun.

----------


## Hem

J'aurais jamais reconnu Sako, y'a que la coupe de cheveux qui le trahit imho.

----------


## Mjoln

C'est trop bien  :^_^:

----------


## Mjoln

::ninja::

----------


## Rom1

Prends en de la graine Tekken!

----------


## Yoggsothoth

:Manif: 

Et sinon :

----------


## Mjoln

Stylés les tshirts! 

Et bientôt des infos putain, enfin !

Sinon, un truc à suivre pendant le combo breaker, m'est avis :

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Je matte ses Stream et sa progression est malade avec son hitbox à douze milles boutons !

----------


## parpaingue

J'apprends surtout que Daigo joue à Fire Emblem 5 (teeeeellement longtemps que je l'ai pas fait).

----------


## Hem

> Je matte ses Stream et sa progression est malade avec son hitbox à douze milles boutons !
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WFPefhGB88Y


Le stick est trafiqué pour permettre de hold les 2 directions sans passer en neutral, la dernière direction appuyé est "active" et la première sera active dès que la seconde est relâchée. La finalité c'est que tu perds aucun temps de charge et que tu peux genre balancer des charges arrière/avant et des demi cercle sans jamais relâcher arrière. 

Askip le second set de L/R sert à dasher (les boutons bleus). 

Je pense que le premier points est dérangeant vu que ça change pas mal de chose, le second l'est moins vu c'est juste une duplication de boutons (et me semble que c'est pas du tout nouveau).

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Comme Nuckledu fait avec son pad ps4 quand il joue Guile avec la croix et l'Analog' .

Exemple :

----------


## Rom1

Sympas les Tshirts ouaip, justement j'ai été en magasin voir ceux de chez Uniqlo aujourd'hui et ils sont...meh (celui de Zeku, à la limite).

----------


## wcxd

Effectivement les sets de bouton en plus permettraient de dasher en utilisant le "slide".
J'ai vu passer plusieurs tweet de pros qui expliquaient qu'ils n'arrivent pas à Jab check les dashs des joueurs de hitbox, donc finalement même ca a un impact assez important.

Je suis pas trop pour l'utilisation de ces nouveaux type de contrôleurs, mais j'ai hâte que leur avènement arrive afin que les développeurs intègrent directement ingame les différentes restrictions et qu'on arrive enfin au stade où tout ce qui est faisable est autorisé sans qu'on se demande si le pad apporte un avantage trop important

----------


## Mr Thy

> Le stick est trafiqué pour permettre de hold les 2 directions sans passer en neutral, la dernière direction appuyé est "active" et la première sera active dès que la seconde est relâchée. La finalité c'est que tu perds aucun temps de charge et que tu peux genre balancer des charges arrière/avant et des demi cercle sans jamais relâcher arrière. 
> 
> Askip le second set de L/R sert à dasher (les boutons bleus). 
> 
> Je pense que le premier points est dérangeant vu que ça change pas mal de chose, le second l'est moins vu c'est juste une duplication de boutons (et me semble que c'est pas du tout nouveau).


Mouais, et pourtant pour un paquet de tournois c'est le deuxième cas qui était (où est encore banni). Un gros paquets de tournois spécifie que le seul mapping de boutons qui est autorisé est celui qui est possible via le jeu. Donc dans le cas précis que si dans le jeu il est impossible de mapper 2x la même fonction sur deux boutons différents, un stick qui est "modifié" hardware pour avoir une duplication de bouton est interdite.

Les directions sur boutons n'enfreignent pas cette règle (ni le dpad/stick analo sur un pad standard), donc souvent c'est accepté.

Mais bon, faut toujours lire les règles par tournoi, c'est pas parce qu'un tournoi l'accepte, qu'un autre le fera aussi.

----------


## Yoggsothoth

On aura surement une réponse ce week end avec le Combo breaker, si Daigo vient avec son clavi...Heu Hitbox.

Edit : Ah mais Mjoln-San avait déjà posté le tweet, donc c'est que c'est valable ! ou que c'est parce que Daigo...

----------


## Hem

> Mouais, et pourtant pour un paquet de tournois c'est le deuxième cas qui était (où est encore banni). Un gros paquets de tournois spécifie que le seul mapping de boutons qui est autorisé est celui qui est possible via le jeu. Donc dans le cas précis que si dans le jeu il est impossible de mapper 2x la même fonction sur deux boutons différents, un stick qui est "modifié" hardware pour avoir une duplication de bouton est interdite.
> 
> Les directions sur boutons n'enfreignent pas cette règle (ni le dpad/stick analo sur un pad standard), donc souvent c'est accepté.
> 
> Mais bon, faut toujours lire les règles par tournoi, c'est pas parce qu'un tournoi l'accepte, qu'un autre le fera aussi.


Bah parce que la question s'est jamais vraiment posé pour le premier cas. C'est difficile d'interdire quelque chose qui n'est pas encore très courant.
Même en définissant un cadre hyper strict sur ce que doit être un périphérique réglementaire, t'auras toujours quelqu'un pour trouver un truc qui rentre parfaitement dans le cadre défini et qui donne un avantage.

Perso je suis pour que tout et n'importe quoi soit autorisé pour qu'à terme on n'est plus du tout à se poser ce genre de question. La limite des actions qui sont réalisables ou non doit être définie par le moteur du jeu et non par les périphériques qui servent à jouer. Surtout que là c'est assez simple, c'est juste des mécanismes qui permettent des enchaînements d'inputs avec un minimum de frames perdues, suffit de forcer la perte de frame entre les différents inputs. 

Parce qu'on va toujours réussir à trouver quelque chose pour se faciliter la vie ou aller plus vite physiquement.

----------


## Yoggsothoth

WTF le nombre d'invité !??

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Et ils viennent tous de disparaitre...Très chelou  ::wacko::

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Tiens tiens  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Pendant que je suis là :

----------


## Hem

T'es le meilleur.
 ::wub::

----------


## Yoggsothoth

:Red:

----------


## Yoggsothoth

'Tain les pools de la mort déjà ! Commence très bien ce tournoi  :Bave:

----------


## Mr Thy

Daigo qui découvre ce qui est possible avec la hitbox. Par contre, Capcom vient de déclarer très vaguement que ce sera non pour le Combo Breaker.

----------


## PG 13

Takamura dans le Top 8 de la Combo Breaker  ::wub::   ::wub::   ::wub:: 

La Belgique, nouvel Eden du jeu de baston  ::P:

----------


## Hige

Surtout il a sorti MenaRD.  :Cigare: 

La meilleure chose qui puisse arriver  :Cigare:

----------


## Hem

Vous savez s'il existe un moyen de remplacer un stick sanwa par des boutons sans que ce soit définitif?

Pour l'instant c'est qu'une idée mais en gros j'aimerai bien transformer mon stick en hitbox histoire de tester, mais sans devoir changer la partie hardware. Vu que c'est un Panthera je peux pas trop le transformer en hitbox classique mais un layout en forme de shift+z+q+d avec des boutons de 24mm je pense que ça pourrait le faire.

Niveau connectique j'ai vraiment aucune connaissance par contre. Est-ce que je peux faire passer 4 boutons par la même connectique 5 pins que ce stick?


Spoiler Alert!

----------


## Mr Thy

Sur la plupart des sticks (mais pas tous), c'est une masse commune. Donc oui, dans ce cas c'est assez facile. Un "+" par bouton et puis la masse en parallèle sur chaque deuxième contact des boutons (il y a pas de polarité sur les switch, donc pas de sens spécifique sur les contacts).

Par contre les trous pour la face avant, c'est ça qui risque de rendre la "réversibilité" difficile.

----------


## Hem

Faut voir à quel point le plexi est facile à changer ou si avoir des boutons à côté du stick est vraiment gênant.

Le plus relou je pense que ça va être de rabotter le support en metal qui tient le stick pour laisser la place pour un bouton.

----------


## Mr Thy

Si je me souviens bien, la plaque en métal sur une Pantera est une catastrophe pour enlever, mais c'est possible. La surface du stick est assez grande aussi, donc il y a moyen de faire ça:



Le stick dans la photo utilise un systeme de link, on peut facilement enlever le stick pour qu'il ne gène pas les mains en mode hitbox.

----------


## Hem

J'avais très mal fait mes recherches hier soir. En fait y'a ça qui existe : https://www.smallcab.net/cble-conver...ox-p-1974.html

Et pour les trous : https://www.smallcab.net/seimitsu-co...4mm-p-744.html

J'avais vu ce Hitstick mais le gars a vraiment fait des grosses modifications : 
https://m.imgur.com/a/0DZnxd2

Perso je veux juste mettre 3 trous à gauche du stick. Faut que je trouve quelqu'un pour les faire (sur paris doit y avoir).

----------


## Mr Thy

Mouais, imprime et teste ton layout sur papier d'abord, parce que le layout d'une hitbox est spécialement conçu pour une position des mains bien définie (que tu puisses appuyer sur le bouton saut avec le pousse des deux mains, et les lights aussi). L'angle est spécialement choisi pour la position des mains dans ce setup. Les boutons d'attaque de 24mm qui restent en 30 devraient pas trop changer la donne.

Sinon, doit bien y avoir un fablab à Paris non?

----------


## Hem

Ouai t'as raison faut bien prévoir le truc. Le problème c'est que pour faire un vrai hitbox va falloir complètement virer le stick de sa place d'origine.

Du coup j'imaginais une sorte de ZQD (vu que j'ai ma main comme ça sur mon clavier environ 20h par jour  ::ninja:: ) applati avec le D étant le trou du stick. + un bouton sous l'annulaire et un sous le pouce (mais pas sur qu'il y ait la place) pour le saut et la garde.

En ce moment sur mes jeux j'ai besoin de faire limite aucun mouvement de cercle. Même sur BB vu que je joue Kagura.

----------


## Mjoln

Bon je sais pas quoi en faire, donc je le pose là, vu que c'est de la baston et qu'on est pas mal de vieux cons sur ce topic. Y a des mecs qui travaillent sur une version définitive de Fallen Angels, un jeu d'arcade obscur à la DA complètement folle (anim hyper léchées, très réaliste, gros impacts). Et je suis TROP content. 
Le jeu n'était pas fini (il a très peu de persos, et on a retrouvé des sprites d'autre persos en le data-minant, enfin "on", pas moi hein) du coup, ils vont le finir, le sortir sur arcade puis sur console. 

Voilà.

----------


## Hige

Pour ceusses qui veulent voir à quoi ressemble le jeu :

----------


## wcxd

Putain les anims sont folles !!

----------


## Kamikaze

C'est un délire ces perles d'animation, nous faut vraiment un jeu moderne avec des anims de ce niveau ça serait le pied

----------


## Rom1

Pour l'avoir testé en émulation, c'était quand même pas fou...

----------


## Mjoln

> Pour ceusses qui veulent voir à quoi ressemble le jeu :
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CgW70zQbcgg



Rhooo, c’est le coffre à versus avec Asura Buster, mon jeu de la vie.  ::love::

----------


## Seb Ryu 84

Tiens! Je viens de me rendre compte que je n'avais pas terminé les trials de la saison 4.

Pas de soucis particulier sauf encore une fois avec ceux de Karin....  ::(: 

Là je suis sur le défi 1 (saison 4 hein) et je bloque sur le premier tenko just frame (pas le EX).

Je n'ai aucun problème avec faire des Tenkos "just frame" (hors combo, j'en fais des séries sans me rater). Par contre, comme pour le défi 6 de la saison 1, le fait de le faire en cancel après un coup semble changer le timing  ::blink::  

J'arrive à le sortir "genre" 1 fois sur 50... (je ne me rappelle pas avoir autant galéré avec le trial 6 de la saison 1 quand même)

Des astuces?

Sinon, je me demande: est-ce que vous savez si c'est une particularité de ce move ou alors j'ai encore laissé passé un truc dans les bases du jeu?!?

----------


## Seb Ryu 84

Je précise que ce qui me fait bizarre, et c'est pour cela que je pose la dernière question, c'est que ce n'est pas le dash (236+LK) qui me pose soucis mais le P (punch) qui suit:

- Nature: le le P sort bien en just frame après le 236+LK
- en Cancel du 2HP, il n'y a que le dash (236LK) qui sort mais le P est ignoré... et si je le décale, ce n'est plus la version just frame.

J'ai l'impression qu'il faut que je décale légèrement le 236+LK pour ne pas canceller le 2HP dès la première frame du recovery...

----------


## Hige

Perso je fais tous mes inputs de dash tenko en piano : 216lk avec le pouce et hp-mp-lp, c'est rare quand ça ne sort pas en just frame. Le tenko EX je triche un peu, j'ai les 3 pieds sur un bouton  ::ninja:: 

Je sais pas si ça va t'aider, c'est une habitude que j'ai pris day one  ::P:

----------


## wcxd

Oui il y a certains cancel de normaux par le dash lk qui doivent être retardés pour pouvoir sortir le tenko, sinon si tu cancel le normal par le dash trop tôt, le tenko ne sortira pas même en bourrant le p.

J'ai jamais compris pourquoi et si la solution est réellement de delay le dash mais j'ai l'impression que ça fonctionne

----------


## Seb Ryu 84

> Perso je fais tous mes inputs de dash tenko en piano : 216lk avec le pouce et hp-mp-lp, c'est rare quand ça ne sort pas en just frame. Le tenko EX je triche un peu, j'ai les 3 pieds sur un bouton 
> 
> Je sais pas si ça va t'aider, c'est une habitude que j'ai pris day one


Mouais, c'est pas le just frame le pb pour moi mais le fait qu'il ne prenne pas le LP...

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Oui il y a certains cancel de normaux par le dash lk qui doivent être retardés pour pouvoir sortir le tenko, sinon si tu cancel le normal par le dash trop tôt, le tenko ne sortira pas même en bourrant le p.


C'est exactement ça!!!!! C'est relou!

----------


## Hige

J'ai refait le trial pour tester, je dois pas delay en faisant mon piano. Ptêt l'interpréteur qui fait de la merde en faisant les inputs normaux ?  :Cafe2:

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Stylé !

----------


## Hige

Ça me fait penser aux Tyrants de Resident Evil  ::o:

----------


## Yoggsothoth

En effet, ils sont chauve .

----------


## Supergounou

La taille de leur teub aussi surement.

----------


## Yoggsothoth



----------


## Supergounou

Ah mince j'avais pas vu ton edit, du coup ma blague est encore plus mauvaise  ::P:

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Ninja edit man turbo ex plus alpha !

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Momochi a trouvé un adversaire à qui parler, et c'est pas à SF5  ::XD::

----------


## Mjoln

Hahaha, on dirait presque qu'il parle à une gamine qui fout le bordel dans sa chambre  ::):  

Et pendant ce temps, le mec fait des perfect sans meme s'en rendre compte  ::o:

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Après le stick arcade, après le Hitbox, après le 'Gafro' Hitbox, je vous présente LE...Heuuuu

----------


## Hem

Le stick kfc

f

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Lapin compris  ::unsure::

----------


## Seb Ryu 84

"All in the box" ?

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Ah bah oui.

----------


## Mr Thy

Been there, done that


Sinon, y a moyen de faire ce qu'on veut avec des pièces arcade.


Un truc que j'ai réalisé à l'époque (le trackball avec les deux boutons arcade au centre... Mouais, bon, le reste de la console je l'ai monté aussi  ::): )

----------


## Mjoln

::o: 

Sinon




 ::ninja::

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Vivement le Volume 2  ::lol:: 

Sinon pour le HK de Kage, ça va vite sur la vidéo ,du coup screen ...

----------


## Rom1

Excellente la compil'  ::):

----------


## Seb Ryu 84

Excellent en effet!  ::P:

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Ono est à l'E3, peut être des news ! ou pas...Et il a rencontré Harada au pif à l'aéroport, pas de Tekken X Street fighter en vue hein !

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Alex Top tiers !





BONUS perso  ::P: 





https://streamable.com/dsbep

----------


## Mjoln

Amarchpa le bonus

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Sako qui pife ^^
Fallait prendre Kage !  ::):

----------


## PG 13

Allez la Team vieux, c' était la Combo Breaker et y' avait du SSF2X

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ugLA61NQuqg

----------


## Yoggsothoth

La combo  :tired:  /Team relou

Sinon Mjoln pour ton nouveau main  :Bave:

----------


## Mjoln

Excellent ^^

----------


## Mjoln

C'est long, aout...  ::sad::

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Et pendant ce temps, ils s'affrontent encore et encore :

----------


## Hige

Mais ce sac à foin de Nemo qui pop off hahahaha  ::lol::

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Pour les deux du fond qui jouent/suivent encore le jeu, c'est le CEO ce week end :

----------


## wcxd

Je regarde du coin du Twitter, apparemment Book et Jeondding (2 gros joueurs de Tekken) ont tué (en poules, certes) respectivement Luffy et Fujimura...

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Du coup :



Et il perd derrière contre un Kevin...un vrai en plus...

BONUS, un Daigo fou contre notre Crimson national  ::XD::

----------


## Mjoln

j’ai regardé un peu et j’ai decouvert un joueur que je connaissais pas trop : Shine. J’espere qu’il est toujours en course.

----------


## Mr Thy

Je crois qu'il est tombé contre Xiaohai, donc en losers. Et dans cette pool de losers, il y a PR Balrog, Big Bird et StormKubo.

Mais bon, SFV.

----------


## Hige

À noter que XiaoHai est passé sur Karin, c'est qu'elle doit vraiment être craquée cette saison  ::ninja::

----------


## Yoggsothoth

'Tain mais il y a que des Rashid...c'est juste insupportable .

----------


## Supergounou

> 'Tain mais il y a que des Rashid...c'est juste insupportable .


C'est pour ça que je ne prends de plaisir à regarder les tournois. On croirait que le roaster du jeu est limité à 3 persos...

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Wé mais bon j'aime bien quand même regarder même si je sélectionne mes matchs ici du coup : https://www.youtube.com/user/CapcomFightersTV/videos

----------


## Mjoln

c'est reparti ! https://www.twitch.tv/capcomfighters

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Ça ne s'est pas arrêté depuis 16h en fait  ::P:

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Je trollais sur le Kevin hier, mais il est super fort le bougre  ::o:  Malgré que ce soit un énième RashidooOOooooo...

----------


## Supergounou

> Wé mais bon j'aime bien quand même regarder même si je sélectionne mes matchs ici du coup : https://www.youtube.com/user/CapcomFightersTV/videos


Ouais je devrais faire pareil, trop souvent je me limite au top 8.

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Cette finale  :Bave:  Enfin il l'a fait !!!! Son adversaire a été INCROYABLE pendant tout le tournoi mais il a tenu bon.
Tellement bon ce jeu quand même .
(J'ai fait exprès de ne pas mettre de nom pour ceux qui regarderont en VOD)

----------


## Hige

J'avais déjà été séduit par la manière dont il jouait son perso à la CapCup de l'année passée mais là, c'est encore un niveau au-dessus  ::o: 

Je suis fier  :Cigare:

----------


## Mjoln

Putain je viens de voir la finale. Non mais le niveau des mecs  ::o:  
Son adversaire était extraordinaire. Mais combien il a de set ups différents avec son perso ? C’est proprement hallucinant. J’ai l’impression de voir un truc que j’ai encore jamais vu à chaque round !

----------


## Zepolak

> On croirait que le roaster du jeu est limité à 3 persos...


C'est parce que tous les autres persos ont été grillés...  ::ninja:: 

(Et sinon, je viens de remarquer que le topic a dépassé les 10k posts depuis un moment, quelqu'un pour ouvrir le nouveau et nous modobell pour qu'on ferme celui-ci svp)

----------


## DeadFish

J'arrive pas à créer de Fighter ID, il me les refuse tous, même les trucs improbables. C'est quoi l'embrouille ?

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Pc ou PS4 ? Tu as déjà eu un Fighter ID ? Si tu as un routeur, il faut que tu ouvres ces ports




> TCP: 80, 443, 20002, 30840, 30850, 30870
> UDP: 30840-30859, 30870-30879

----------


## DeadFish

Je suis sur PC et j'ai pas d'ID.

Les ports sont déjà ouverts. J'ai même ajouté 2 règles au pare-feu pour vérifier, mais rien.

----------


## Yoggsothoth

As tu joué à la version cracké ? Si oui il faut virer le dossier SF5 dans appdata/local/StreetfighterV.
Sinon je crois que tu peux lancer le jeu quand même en mode offline ? Et du coup le laisser faire les Maj, puis après en créer un.

Si rien de tout ça, dernier recours : http://www.capcom-unity.com/go/capcom/support

----------


## DeadFish

Nope, jamais cracké. J'ai installé et lancé le jeu hier mais j'ai refusé le CLUF pour jouer en ligne. Aujourd'hui, je l'ai accepté, il a téléchargé une màj, redémarré et maintenant il me laisse pas jouer tant que j'ai pas d'ID, même hors-ligne. J'ai désinstallé le bousin et relancé le téléchargement, on verra demain.

EDIT : j'ai pas pensé à mettre Steam hors-ligne. Trop tard.

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Ah oui si tu as refusé le CLUF aussi...Bah j'espère qu'avec la réinstallation ça marchera  :;):

----------


## DeadFish

J'ai réinstallé le bousin, ça a rien changé. Alors j'ai pianoté au pif sur le clavier jusqu'à ce que ça passe et c'était bien ça. Bon j'ai un pseudo impossible à retenir mais je peux jouer, merci Capcom. (Et merci Yogg)

----------


## Mjoln

Suite du topac la-bas :http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/12...2#post12412592

Ici, ça va fermer.

----------

